# The Photography Thread



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

"Got a cam? want to use it? DOn't know how how to? sitting IDLE..."
Well..thats how you identify a potential wanna-be-photographer.

Many of us will be having interest in photography and here's an opportunity to share our experiences.
I am soon going to upload some of snaps i took and these were really better than i expected.

I am working on a tutorial from what i have learnt from my experiences and request all experienced/non-experienced member to share their ideas/works.

just for sample i am uploading some of my work, and i hope you guys will like it.
*yfrog.com/62ogaaaaid3k8dvzbb8c4m9p0j


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

links to image: *yfrog.com/24ogaaaheomnd6ev8t0vjsvioj
*yfrog.com/66ogaaadmiufhsybgbfnwv9bxj
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/6404/ogaaaaid3k8dvzbb8c4m9p0.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 11, 2009)

u seem to be an electronic geek

dont u take any nature photos


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

lol..was that a comment or compliment? Waise..i am an electronics student.
I have some animal pics(kittensX2), but i am yet to upload them.Some editing part still left....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2009)

i wish i had a SLR so that I could take a pic of full moon...

I am just unable to take full moon pic with any of my digital cams...I have 2 digicams and 3 cam phones... i could never take a clear pic all blurred..tried all settings


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

NEED Some advice:
WHats the best way to watermark the original images w/o compromising on quality?


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

@sujyop
can you please mention your cam details?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2009)

yup latest one is Sony T100...its 8mp with 1/2.5"  ccd sensor and 35 - 175 mm lens....remaining details are here
 *www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/T100/T100DAT.HTM


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2009)

hey I'm an enthusiastic in that field any type of tips would be appreciated.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2009)

its quite good specs.

buddy..i am not a specialist..but what i have learnt..lighting plays a very imp role in quality of ur pics. fr indoor pics(as uploaded above) i have used a table lamp and a white dotmatrix page sheet as background.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2009)

if u r bit good at manual settings...try taking moon pic at night without any blur or even sunrise or water waves at night (balti me bhi chalega) ...plzz try any


----------



## pimpom (Jun 11, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> i wish i had a SLR so that I could take a pic of full moon...
> 
> I am just unable to take full moon pic with any of my digital cams...I have 2 digicams and 3 cam phones... i could never take a clear pic all blurred..tried all settings


An SLR is not essential for taking photos of the moon. You just need to set the proper exposure values and a good lens, preferably one with a long focal length. Here's a composite of some pictures I took of the moon with four different cameras, NONE of which is an SLR.

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/6535/moondifferentcameras.jpg

Another point is that while most beginners want to take a photo of the moon when it's full, it's actually not the best time. At full moon, the surface is evenly lit and comes out flat without interesting shades of light and dark.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 11, 2009)

@pimpom : cool dude.....

I have a sony W150, photography is a long time hobby ....guys post the links of any good photography tips and tricks websites that you find ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2009)

@pimpom...great man.

Soo full moon is not the right time and u have taken all in B&W...dows B&W look better then coloured..

2ndly did u edited the pic or these r original ones.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually, the shots were taken in colour. They were edited, somewhat sharpened with Photoshop and converted to greyscale (B&W) with Irfanview. I did the editing in a hurry and oversharpened the top left shot, making it look unnatural.

Whether it's better to put it in B&W or colour depends on the picture and the effect one wants to create. Here's one in colour, taken with a Panasonic FZ30.

I shot this one last November at about 4 am as I was heading for the bedroom half-asleep. I happened to glance out the window and saw the setting moon with the unusual red-orange colour caused by thick haze near the horizon, grabbed my camera and took a couple of shots. This one's also sharpened a bit.

*img374.imageshack.us/img374/4344/settingmoon12nov08cw6.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried but again unsuccessful....do u use iso settings or normal screen selections


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2009)

OK. Here are some tips.

It's difficult to take a clear picture of the moon at night, especially with automatic exposure, because the moon is a small bright object against a large dark background. The camera tries to compensate for the dark background by increasing the exposure. The increased exposure is too high (too much light) for the moon and it comes out as a blurry bright white object. Is that the result you get?

The camera will also find it difficult to focus.

The best way to get a clear shot is to use manual exposure settings. But unfortunately, your camera doesn't have manual exposure settings. You could try this:

Set your camera to spot focus and spot metering. This will make it try to focus on the object in the centre _and_ also measure the brightness of the object in the centre. Aim the camera with the moon in the exact centre. Let it take focus and meter by half-pressing the button. Then take a trial shot by fully pressing the button.

If the moon still comes out too bright, dim it by adjusting the EV (Exposure value). Your camera can be adjusted down to -2 in 1/3 steps.

Post your shot here and I'll help you evaluate the result.


----------



## x3060 (Jun 12, 2009)

hey... those are excellent pics ...and this thread is definitely going in the right direction . 

good to see photographers here


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 12, 2009)

check out my photos at *www.flickr.com/photos/izzikiorage would love to have your comments....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2009)

pimpom said:


> OK. Here are some tips.
> 
> It's difficult to take a clear picture of the moon at night, especially with automatic exposure, because the moon is a small bright object against a large dark background. The camera tries to compensate for the dark background by increasing the exposure. The increased exposure is too high (too much light) for the moon and it comes out as a blurry bright white object. Is that the result you get?
> 
> ...




Great will try today night...thanks for the tips


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2009)

One more thing: It will be best if you also set the sensitivity (ISO) manually. Try ISO 80 or 100.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2009)

only 80 or 100...my phone support upto 3200


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> only 80 or 100...my phone support upto 3200


hmmm......

In photography if u want take pictures in low light always use low ISO settings.
In low ISO settings the lense aperature increases and lets it enter more light (correct me if I'm wrong, experts).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 12, 2009)

@rithwick: to an extent that is true...most digital cameras compensate for a low ISO by increasing the aperture or by increasing the exposure time...ISO basically means how much the light received by the camera's sensor is amplified by the in camera processor...this leads to brighter photos even in dark conditions with low exposure but the photos have a lot of noise since a low quality signal is being amplified ....

if your camera supports long exposure times and during the photo you can keep the camera stable then go for the lowest ISO possible if not then increase the ISO ...but most cameras give really bad images at ISO settings of more than 800


----------



## pimpom (Jun 12, 2009)

A high ISO lets you take pictures in low light, but produce more image noise, especially with small-sensor cameras like compacts and phone cameras. ISOs of 1600 or 3200 are mostly gimmicks and should be used only in an emergency where a bad picture is better than no picture at all.

This is why I suggested setting the ISO number manually so that the camera will not try to use a higher setting.

DSLRs have larger sensors and have less noise because the individual pixels on the sensor are larger. Moreover, the CMOS sensors they use are less noisy than the CCD sensors of compacts. Even then, as a general rule, it is better to go no higher than 800 unless lighting conditions make it necessary to use a higher ISO.

With point-and-shoot cameras, noise is usually noticeable at ISO 200 and gets worse at higher settings. The effect is less in good light but it's still there.

The disadvantage of using low ISO is that it needs a longer exposure (slow shutter speed). In low light, this can produce a blurred image due to camera shake or subject movement.

Going back to moon shots, most inexperienced photographers think they need a high exposure because the rest of the scene is dark. But the surface of the moon is as bright as a sunlit landscape here on earth. So exposure requirements are approximately the same as a daylight shot, though pollution and haze can change that.

The camera thinks the same way as an inexperienced photographer if it is set for auto-exposure with scene-average metering. That's why we have to use manual settings or spot metering.

Spot metering measures the amount of light in a small selected area. With simple P&S cameras, the selected area is in the centre, while advanced cameras offer the option of choosing other spots in the scene.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 13, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3639/3407325313_14d58b4de4.jpg


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3585/3412341845_59d6b64f52.jpg*farm4.static.flickr.com/3585/3412341845_59d6b64f52.jpg

he guys check this


----------



## swordfish (Jun 13, 2009)

taken by canon d450


----------



## pimpom (Jun 13, 2009)

Canon doesn't have a D450 model.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2009)

@swordfish: good photos dude.....especially the chivas one ...great highlights near the edges of the cap


----------



## mysticjayant (Jun 13, 2009)

@ all ...this is my first post in the think digit forum,,i was drawn in to post specially because of this topic...
so here we go..
@ pimpom...
canon does have dslr by the name of EOS 450D..its an entry level dslr and would cost you around 40-45 k...if u need to read a review here's one.,,
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos450d/

and i specially liked the moon photos u'v posted..just a query...do u own all d 4 cameras u mentioned??

@ izzikio_rage,..hurr,...grt pics dude...shd have sent dem to d google theme contest...

this is a link to my flickr album..again comments are welcome..i havent updated the album for a while .but some i guess u guys wd like the techniques used in the pics.. 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mysticjayant


----------



## pimpom (Jun 13, 2009)

mysticjayant said:


> @ pimpom...
> canon does have dslr by the name of EOS 450D..


I know that. But swordfish said "D450". I was just pulling his leg. It's like saying "My car is a Hyundai 20i" - strange mistake for someone who actually uses it, especially when a D before a number is used by Canon's arch rival Nikon.



> and i specially liked the moon photos u'v posted..just a query...do u own all d 4 cameras u mentioned??


Not anymore. The Fuji S3500 was my first digital camera. I had it for a few months before I sold it and bought a Panasonic FZ20. Two years later, I bought an FZ30 and kept the two of them until I sold the FZ20 towards the end of last year. The Kodak is my brother's which I sometimes use when I need a smaller camera than the FZ30.

I also had a Panasonic FZ5 for some time, but I don't have any moon shots taken with it, so I couldn't include it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2009)

@mysticjayant: wow ...amazing photos dude.....you'll have to post a tutorial soon ...specially for the halo photos ..


----------



## swordfish (Jun 13, 2009)

pimpom said:


> I know that. But swordfish said "D450". I was just pulling his leg. It's like saying "My car is a Hyundai 20i" - strange mistake for someone who actually uses it, especially when a D before a number is used by Canon's arch rival Nikon.
> 
> 
> Not anymore. The Fuji S3500 was my first digital camera. I had it for a few months before I sold it and bought a Panasonic FZ20. Two years later, I bought an FZ30 and kept the two of them until I sold the FZ20 towards the end of last year. The Kodak is my brother's which I sometimes use when I need a smaller camera than the FZ30.
> ...


 
dude cant you understand that i hava also posted chivas cap so this mistake is normal after having chivas 
ok its canon 450D (rebel xsi) with tamron 18-200 mm lense .. now is it ok ?


----------



## swordfish (Jun 13, 2009)

@pimpop,
I checked all the camera mentioned in your photo and they are not compact cam. they are fixed lense slrs with big zoom which is needed in moon shots. else you have to crop the pic which reduces the quality..


----------



## pimpom (Jun 13, 2009)

swordfish said:


> dude cant you understand that i hava also posted chivas cap so this mistake is normal after having chivas
> ok its canon 450D (rebel xsi) with tamron 18-200 mm lense .. now is it ok ?


Relax. I knew what you meant. I was just teasing you.

Anyway, did you reduce the size of the picture (instead of cropping it) before posting it? If you didn't reduce the size, the size of the moon indicates that you shot it at about 85mm focal length. I thought you probably used a 17-85mm zoom lens.



> @pimpop,


Now you've misspelled my name. You really have to lay off the booze. 


> I checked all the camera mentioned in your photo and they are not compact cam. they are fixed lense slrs with big zoom which is needed in moon shots. else you have to crop the pic which reduces the quality..


I didn't say that they are compacts. I just said that an SLR is not essential. Anyway, my cameras are not DSLRs. They are what are called super-zooms, bridge cameras or SLR-_like_ cameras.

They are sometimes called SLR-like because they resemble DSLRs in appearance and operation, but they are not SLRs because they do not have a mirror and prism system that gives an optical view of the subject. They use electronic viewfinders (EVF) instead.

In any case, you can take good shots of the moon with compacts, especially those with long zooms such as the Panasonic TZ series, Canon SX cameras, etc.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 14, 2009)

no man i used 200mm focal.. and i had to crop to make it look like big one.. sorry to mispell i had some more  ya i agree thay are not slr but bridge without mirror.. but i will suggst to buy slr instead of fixed lens.. its just my view..
please share some of your shots.. 
what gear do you use ?


----------



## swordfish (Jun 14, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3390/3623228794_92216f18eb.jpg

check this


----------



## pimpom (Jun 14, 2009)

swordfish, appreciate your replies but I can't post a detailed reply now. A close relative died tonight and I have to go to bed now so that I can get up in time to attend the funeral at noon tomorrow. I came back from their house a short while ago. Will continue the thread tomorrow.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 14, 2009)

@swordfish: dude you are addicted to booze .....anyway nice pic. 

one from my side


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3323/3580538249_7a075200be.jpg?v=0
used my sony W150

P.S how do you put the photo in the post itself


----------



## swordfish (Jun 14, 2009)

@pimpom , take rest dude...

@izzikio_rage , hehe man you got it...

nice pic dude.. like it.. 
to put picture in the post from flickr (I guess u r using it), open the photo and click on the "all size" on the top of the photo. select medium as big size will cause page to load slow. now copy the url specified below. in quick reply, there is one option to upload the picture. click on it. and paste the url of your photo. and voila....


----------



## pimpom (Jun 15, 2009)

swordfish said:


> please share some of your shots..


Here are a few. I have accounts at Imageshack and Photobucket, but I don't arrange my pics as galleries for viewing pleasure. I use them mostly for illustrating points in online discussions in forums and newsgroups.

The picture below is a single image pasted together from various shots. They are mostly snapshots rather than artistic ones. I have my 'artistic' shots in another hard disk which is not connected to my computer at the moment. It's 78KB, hope it doesn't take too long to load for those with slow connections.

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/9098/samples.jpg


----------



## swordfish (Jun 15, 2009)

i like the lighening and butterfly shot most.. i tried many times to shot lighening but failed


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 15, 2009)

@swordfish: thanks dude ..will try it out. 

@pimpom: good work dude..

by the way next time when you post a photo please post the name of the camera and the settings used to take that shot. (you can get the ISO, shutter speed and all from the advanced properties of the image file ). It will help the others understand the settings used..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 15, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3581349616_31451eff04_d.jpg

got it ...thanks swordfish 

This pic was taken during trekking in uttarkashi.
camera sony W150
full auto mode
iso 100
not sure about the f-stop value and shutter speed. will check the orignal and say .


----------



## pimpom (Jun 15, 2009)

swordfish said:


> i like the lighening and butterfly shot most.. i tried many times to shot lighening but failed


Capturing a lightning strike requires a combination of proper technique, patience and luck. There are two approaches:

First approach: During a thunderstorm, lightning often strikes more than once in rapid succession. If you press the button right after the first strike, you _may_ catch the next one.

Second approach: Set up the camera on a tripod, use low ISO and a narrow aperture. Set the shutter speed to several seconds. Press the button and hope that a good strike occurs while the shutter is open.

With either method, unless you're extremely lucky, you will have to repeat the attempt several times before you get a good shot.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 15, 2009)

Correction to what I said earlier: Use low ISO and small aperture if you shoot during the daytime or if there's a lot of ground light. This is to avoid overexposing the ground objects. But if you shoot during the night, use a somewhat larger aperture and/or higher ISO.

Here's another shot. The B&W setting was unintentional. I'd set it to B&W for a previous shot and forgot to change it back to colour.

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/8156/lightning11sep08small.jpg

Camera: Panasonic  DMC-FZ30
ISO 80, Aperture f/8, Shutter speed 15 seconds.
It was nighttime and the picture was underexposed. I increased the brightness a bit before posting it. ISO100 and aperture of f/4-5.6 would have been better.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2009)

seems like i have to get a semi-slr soon....with manual settings...my cam is not good enough for all this


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 15, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> hmmm......
> 
> In photography if u want take pictures in low light always use low ISO settings.
> In low ISO settings the lense aperature increases and lets it enter more light (correct me if I'm wrong, experts).



Photos always come good at the lowest ISO settings. The low the ISO the better but sometimes you also need to have a fast shutter speed or you will end up blurring.

Regarding your second statement, ISO does not changes the aperture or even the shutter speed for the matter of fact. ISO determines the sensitivity of the sensor to the light. When you increase the ISO the camera's sensor becomes more sensitive & vice-versa. You can compare ISO of digital camera to the speed of film roll.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 15, 2009)

Sujoyp,
Get an SLR if you can afford one, but there are many compact point-and-shoot (P&S) cameras with full manual controls.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 15, 2009)

@rhitwick and Cool G5:
You are both partly correct. Changing the ISO does not directly change aperture and shutter speed. But for the same lighting conditions, a change of ISO requires an opposite change in aperture and/or shutter speed settings. In auto-exposure mode, the camera's microprocessor makes the change automatically.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Sujoyp,
> Get an SLR if you can afford one, but there are many compact point-and-shoot (P&S) cameras with full manual controls.



mine has some manual control...but never tried soo calmly...will check it today


----------



## pimpom (Jun 16, 2009)

sujoyp said:


> mine has some manual control...but never tried soo calmly...will check it today


My BSNL broadband service has been down again since 5:30 this evening, so I can't browse around quickly. I'm posting this with my dial-up account which I've kept alive for times like this.

IIRC, your camera is a Sony T100, right? Sorry, but it doesn't have real manual controls. A camera with full manual controls will have Auto, P (Program), A (Aperture priority), S (Shutter priority) and M (full Manual) on the main control dial.

In Auto, your camera sets practically everything and you have very little control.

In P mode, you can set ISO, EV (image brightness), flash power. The camera takes care of the rest.

In A mode, you can control ISO, EV, flash and aperture. The camera sets the corresponding shutter speed.

In S mode, the roles of aperture and shutter speed are reversed.

In M mode, you control everything. The camera makes no attempt to set anything except focus.

If you want to learn photography, forget about scene modes, face recognition, smile recognition, etc. Those are gimmicks for people who just want to take casual snapshots. I'm _not_ criticising such people; not everyone is seriously interested in photography. But those modes are not for people who want to learn more about photography.

Did you try taking a picture of the moon with spot focus and spot metering as I suggested earlier? Of course, the moon is less than half-full now and rises very late. You could try taking a shot during the day.


----------



## mysticjayant (Jun 16, 2009)

@ pimpom...
i agree with u..not everyone is addicted to photography...n d camera manufacturers know dis..so dey keep on marketing their cams on petty things such as face recognition,MPs..and other stuff...

anyways...nice pics d lightening one ws cool...i shot a lightening but couldn't get grt results as u need a stable place to keep d cam for a long exposure shot,,mine was handheld...

for ppl intersted in photography...
this website gives very basic tutorials which are simple to follow...

*digital-photography-school.com/

and i couldn't post some of my pics here..pls be kind enuf to visit my flickr link n post some reviews...
*www.flickr.com/photos/mysticjayant

cheers,,,


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2009)

while you can take most shots using the limited settings in a semi manual camera but for the more advanced ones ....long exposure ....blurred background etc ..you need good manual settings..


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 16, 2009)

@pimpom and others, I've Canon SX10IS. Where am I standing?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2009)

pretty high up.....a SX10IS means that you are just below the SLR crowd...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2009)

the entry level slr crowd


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 16, 2009)

> google theme contest...


Tell me more abt it!


----------



## pimpom (Jun 16, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @pimpom and others, I've Canon SX10IS. Where am I standing?


You have one of the top non-SLR cameras, congratulations and happy shooting!

Of course, no camera is perfect and it has some shortcomings, just like any other cam, whether SLR or P&S. E.g., the lens is not quite as good as a Panasonic-Leica lens, but it has lower noise than a Panasonic, and so on.

Re DSLR vs. P&S, it's a never-ending debate and some fanboys on either side make blind exaggerated claims. The fact is that both P&Ses and SLRs have advantages and disadvantages.

The main advantages of a DSLR are low noise and fast reaction (boot-up, focusing & metering).

The main advantages of a P&S are compact size, low cost and wide zoom range in some models.

A DSLR has something else that can be either an advantage or a disadvantage depending on the user. It has a wide range of lenses to choose from, but good SLR lenses are bulky and expensive, and there's the inconvenience of having to change lenses under different shooting conditions. There's also the very real danger of getting dust on the sensor and the rest of the mechanism while changing lenses.

Therefore, it is not wise to automatically assume that a DSLR is always better than a P&S. 

As far as picture quality is concerned, a DSLR can produce better images than a P&S, but ONLY if it is fitted with good lenses AND it is used properly by a skilled photographer. Besides, a DSLR photo at default settings often look drab and dull compared to those from a good P&S. They often need post-processing with an image processing software.

In the end, it is the photographer, not the camera, that makes a good p[hoto.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> Tell me more abt it!



Google had a contest where you had to send in photos and the best would be made into themes for google's websites...the contest is over now...but keep an eye out for more like it..


----------



## Chirag (Jun 19, 2009)

Where did my post go?

Anyways, I need a camera for design college which would include photography classes so would be needing an above average camera. I mean should be good enough. Budget is 12k max.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 19, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Where did my post go?
> 
> Anyways, I need a camera for design college which would include photography classes so would be needing an above average camera. I mean should be good enough. Budget is 12k max.


Check the cameras mentioned in this thread.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=117769


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Where did my post go?
> 
> Anyways, I need a camera for design college which would include photography classes so would be needing an above average camera. I mean should be good enough. Budget is 12k max.



Open a new thread & keep this only for photography discussion.


----------



## pimpom (Jun 19, 2009)

Chirag said:


> Anyways, I need a camera for design college which would include photography classes so would be needing an above average camera. I mean should be good enough. Budget is 12k max.


There's a large number of models in that price range and most recent models are good in their own way, but no single model is perfect, not even one costing 100K+. You have to narrow down your requirements first.

Will you be doing a lot of shooting in low light? Do you need a wide zoom range? Is small size important? Do you need a powerful built-in flash? Manual settings? You can't have everything in one package. You have to set priorities.

If you can't answer the above questions, at least tell us the kind of shooting you'll be doing.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 20, 2009)

guys, i m after long time on digit forum.. for ISO, if light is enough then low iso are always best. for low light condition and to increase the flash range increase the ISO.
I think bumb shutter mode will be good to shoot lightening... 
has anyone shoot smoke photo? i did one which is not up to the mark but just tried.. 
check this..

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3547/3642113378_2af033486a.jpg

I am going to air show tomorrow.. will share pics soon


----------



## Chirag (Jun 20, 2009)

I would take photos of people, animals, vehicles in motion and still and some nature pics - lightning, flowers and all. Would be needing them for sketches too.

*Will you be doing a lot of shooting in low light? *
No.
Do you need a wide zoom range? 
Yes.
Is small size important? 
No but preferred.
Do you need a powerful built-in flash? 
No. Would it be helpful for the above kind of pics?
Manual settings?
Yea.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 20, 2009)

pimpom said:


> An SLR is not essential for taking photos of the moon. You just need to set the proper exposure values and a good lens, preferably one with a long focal length. Here's a composite of some pictures I took of the moon with four different cameras, NONE of which is an SLR.
> 
> *img230.imageshack.us/img230/6535/moondifferentcameras.jpg
> 
> Another point is that while most beginners want to take a photo of the moon when it's full, it's actually not the best time. At full moon, the surface is evenly lit and comes out flat without interesting shades of light and dark.



i have a sony DSC H10 camera. can i also take pictures like yours, once i tried but my moon picture only contains a globe of light no spot visible. Please give me some tips.

Also i have some very beautiful natural photography shots

*www.panoramio.com/photo/22176337

Also u can see more pictures under my username " *viva1986* "


----------



## pimpom (Jun 20, 2009)

swordfish said:


> I am going to air show tomorrow.. will share pics soon


Here are a couple of shots I took at the only air show I've ever been to. It's not an air show like the Paris or Farnborough air shows where they display all kinds of military and civil aircraft. This one was an aerobatics display by the IAF aerobatics team, the last show they did shortly before their leader was killed in a crash.

The Fuji S3500 I used didn't have manual settings and restricted my options with subjects like these. Nice attempt with the smoke shot. Keep it up.

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7320/airshow24feb06.jpg

@Chirag: I'll get back to you after I've had time to check out currently available models.

@vaibhav_jain: Yes, you an take good pictures of the moon with a Sony H10. I'll continue with some tips when I have more time, probably tomorrow. It's nearly 4:30 am now!!

Nice to know that this thread is generating more interest in photography.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 20, 2009)

good shot with your fuji cam..
i also have never been to air show.. this is the my first opportunuty  
today sky is also good for photos


----------



## pimpom (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a quick message: My nephew next door died suddenly this afternoon. I'm the senior male member of our colony and I won't be able to come online for the next few days.

If anyone remembers my mentioning going to Mumbai to escort a patient last year, this nephew was the one.

I'll try to be back in the forum after a couple of days.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 21, 2009)

oh thats really sad..


----------



## swordfish (Jun 21, 2009)

weather was very bad during show..

check this 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3323/3646063877_01182d2997.jpg


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 21, 2009)

Please tell me how can i post pics here instead of links. my pics are of average size of 2.5MB. can i post the pics with this size.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 22, 2009)

i already posted the way to put picture here.. 
you have to host your picture first in some sites like flickr or picasa.. then add the link here..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 22, 2009)

swordfish said:


> i already posted the way to put picture here..
> you have to host your picture first in some sites like flickr or picasa.. then add the link here..


by link he means the link for forums.like in "imageshack" after uploading images check the right hand panel...there's a "get code for forums" section..other websites will have something similar.this will post a thumbnail of your image but if you want to upload full size images you have to see the image details then get the code.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 22, 2009)

I dont know about imagesack as i dont use it but there will be sure some option for it. try it out


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 22, 2009)

Guys plz don't put full size images. Our site is slow and think how would it become if big resolution pics are embeded.
Provide links only.

and for uploading use imageshack or imagx.com like sites.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 26, 2009)

guys check this and comment.. this is old photo with compact camera

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3128/2638117747_912eca4b18.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2009)

great photo ....I took one almost like it ...will upload it the moment I get my hands on my laptop...


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 27, 2009)

thnks guys for helping check this out i click this with my Sony DSC H10 digicam.

[URL="*img140.imageshack.us/i/dsc01550f.jpg/"][IMG]*img140.imageshack.us/img140/538/dsc01550f.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


*img265.imageshack.us/img265/3592/dsc01484e.th.jpg
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/305/dsc01460h.th.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/4057/dsc01353d.th.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/6083/dsc01531l.th.jpg
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/149/dsc01530gaz.th.jpg
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1434/dsc01548p.th.jpg
*img205.imageshack.us/img205/9601/dsc01549.th.jpg


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 27, 2009)

[URL=*img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01484e.jpg][IMG]*img265.imageshack.us/img265/3592/dsc01484e.th.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## swordfish (Jun 27, 2009)

nice pics.. have you taken this in auto mode?


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 27, 2009)

swordfish said:


> nice pics.. have you taken this in auto mode?



yes i take it in auto mode.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 27, 2009)

try and play with manual settings.. you will enjoy it and have good results


----------



## swordfish (Jun 28, 2009)

drink it..

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2367/3641320485_abeb34bc7a.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 28, 2009)

Master MANUAL Mode to take the snap as you desire. Once you master MANUAL, you will find many discrepancies in AUTO mode.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2009)

@swordfish, how take that kinda photos? Means the object in focus will be clear only and rest other things will be blurred...


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 29, 2009)

More pics which i shoot in *HASTINAPUR *(UP).

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/7254/dsc00832r.th.jpg
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4253/dsc00808m.th.jpg
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/9804/dsc00864d.th.jpg
*img44.imageshack.us/img44/4840/dsc00862u.th.jpg
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/1241/dsc00861z.th.jpg
*img193.imageshack.us/img193/8900/dsc00851n.th.jpg
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/6898/dsc00852v.th.jpg
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7613/dsc00855c.th.jpg
*img37.imageshack.us/img37/8917/dsc00856o.th.jpg
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/1810/dsc00858a.th.jpg
*img520.imageshack.us/img520/6729/dsc00849x.th.jpg
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/2174/dsc00847b.th.jpg
*img190.imageshack.us/img190/3525/dsc00846n.th.jpg
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/3601/dsc00845m.th.jpg
*img141.imageshack.us/img141/9624/dsc00842t.th.jpg


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 29, 2009)

Pics of HASTINAPUR(UP)

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/728/dsc00816wki.th.jpg
*img191.imageshack.us/img191/3066/dsc00813b.th.jpg
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/8509/dsc00812h.th.jpg
*img188.imageshack.us/img188/2169/dsc00811y.th.jpg
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/36/dsc00810v.th.jpg
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/2595/dsc00807fnn.th.jpg
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/5793/dsc00805p.th.jpg
*img188.imageshack.us/img188/7573/dsc00802z.th.jpg
*img199.imageshack.us/img199/9855/dsc00795d.th.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Jun 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @swordfish, how take that kinda photos? Means the object in focus will be clear only and rest other things will be blurred...


Short answer: You get that effect with a wide aperture (lens opening). The lower the f number, the wider the aperture. For example, the effect will be more pronounced at f/4 than at f/8.

An in-depth explanation will be rather lengthy and I don't have time for that right now. I'll try to post it later along with replies to questions I left unanswered when I suddenly had to stay offline for some time due to my nephew's death.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @swordfish, how take that kinda photos? Means the object in focus will be clear only and rest other things will be blurred...



One trick when using the auto mode is to move a little far from the object then enable macro mode (this makes the camera focus on the closest thing to the lens) and zoom into the object ..this will give you a focused object and blurred background 

You can also use the spot focus and center focus options in place of the macro mode...

@all: amazing pics everyone ...please post the mode and the settings (ISO f value and exposure time) too


----------



## swordfish (Jun 29, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @swordfish, how take that kinda photos? Means the object in focus will be clear only and rest other things will be blurred...


 
It is called shallow depth of field (I m not much in to this technicals but knw the word ) If you open aperture of the lens more then you hace smaller depth of field. smaller aperture meas big F no. (Its confusing !!)
nice trick by izzikio. never tried it.. will try it.. I generelly move my lens closer to object and use manual focus. Its hard for non macro lens.

One more thing for aperture. I read it somewhere on interenet and found it useful when i was new to camera. It said that camera aperture is like the window with doors. if you open the doors fully then more light will enter in the room and room will be bright. if you open window partially then room will be dark.
here window is aperture of lens and room is camera senser.
it is easy to remember..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 1, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2638/3674835674_57388a1d73.jpg

Recently went to nanital ...shot this photo from mall road

Camera sony W150
ISO 100
F stop - f/4.5
Exposure time 2sec


----------



## swordfish (Jul 1, 2009)

hey its a nice pic..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 2, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3598/3681630608_5e6cd00bf9.jpg?v=0

camera sony W150
ISO 100
Shutter speed 1/80 of sec
f stop f/4.5

This photo has that shallow depth of feild effect ...only the focussed drop is clear anything nearer to the camera or more distant than the drop will be blurred. A high depth of feild will keep these things relatively clear ......


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 2, 2009)

@swordfish : thanks dude....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 2, 2009)

Guys my battery charger just died. So recommend me a battery charger, also I'm planning to buy rechargeable batteries too.
So...mention both.

My cam model Canon SX10IS


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Guys my battery charger just died. So recommend me a battery charger, also I'm planning to buy rechargeable batteries too.
> So...mention both.
> 
> My cam model Canon SX10IS



I use this model from Sony : *www.sony-asia.com/product/bcg-34hld4e

Its a really good charger & being rated 2500mah the AA size batteries last long. I am able to shoot for two days on heavy use which includes flash & long exposure shots most. I got it for Rs.900/- here in Dadar.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 2, 2009)

I use the same charger as Cool G5 for a Canon S570 IS. I can't say if it's the best, but it does the job.

It's a smart charger in that it senses when the battery is fully charged and then switches to trickle charging. This is important for the NiMH batteries generally used for cameras that use non-proprietary AA cells as overcharging can shorten the life of these batteries. Those cheap Rs.200 chargers do not use smart technology.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 3, 2009)

also look for compitible batteries on ebay .. one extra battery is handy in case of emergency


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rhitwick do remember to get at-least an extra pair of batteries. I am always carrying a spare charged set of batteries with me.

@all - I am thinking of getting a tripod but I am not on a good budget. The budget will be Rs.1000 & max is Rs.1500. What can I get under such a low budget?

Manfrotto & Gorillapod are out of question. Any local brands which are reliable? Anybody using tripod here?


----------



## pimpom (Jul 3, 2009)

Cool G5, with known brands like Manfrotto and Gorillapod, you are assured of quality. But if these are out of your budget range, I suggest you go to a good photography shop and try out some models yourself, like Vivitar's Vivicam VPT series which should fall within your budget. Since you're in Mumbai, you could try places like J.J.Mehta & Sons in Dadar East.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yes, Vivitar is available here. Got to hit J.J Mehta this weekend.
BTW do you use tripod pimpom?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 3, 2009)

Bandra-Worli Sealink shot by me last evening.

*img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0772p.jpg*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9274/img0772p.th.jpg



Camera Used : Canon SX 100 IS
Exposure Time : 15 Secs
Aperture : F 8.0
ISO : 80
White Balance : Tungsten


----------



## pimpom (Jul 3, 2009)

I use a tripod when needed, such as in low light when shutter speed is slow. It's also useful when you want to use the timer for a super-steady shot even if you're not going to be in the picture. Otherwise I click hand-held most of the time.

^Nice shot. If I may make a suggestion: With a small sensor camera like the SX100, you could use a wider aperture and still get a DoF that's deep enough fpr a shot like this. This will let you use a shorter exposure time, e.g. f/5.6 and 8 sec. Of course, a DSLR would need f/8 or higher.

BTW, when you try out a tripod, be sure to test the movement in tilt and pan axes. Some cheap tripods, especially all-plastic ones, can move only with jerks and squeaks.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 3, 2009)

I e vanguard tripod. forgot the model number.. they are very useful in night photography and macro photography. dont look for very cheap local one.. 
nice shot cool g5.. if i were there i would have also taken it in long expo. 

some of my long expo with compact cam.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3611/3284251278_a539d8cf8a.jpg

*Camera:**Canon Digital IXUS 75*
*Exposure:**3.2*
*Aperture:**f/2.8*
*Focal Length:**5.8 mm*
*ISO Speed:*80


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3498/3186714981_cb8f0b87bd.jpg

*Camera:**Canon Digital IXUS 75*
*Exposure:**6 sec (6)*
*Aperture:**f/2.8*
*Focal Length:**5.8 mm*
*ISO Speed:*80


----------



## pimpom (Jul 4, 2009)

swordfish said:


> nice shot cool g5.. if i were there i would have also taken it in long expo.


If this was in response to my suggestion to use a wider aperture and a shorter time, I am not opposed to long exposures in itself. My suggestion of f/5.6 and 8 sec gives the same exposure (same amount of light) as G5's f/8 and 15 sec. The wider aperture compensates for the shorter duration and image brightness remains the same.

This saves time, not just for the exposure itself, but also for the additional time the camera takes to retrieve the charge from the CCD sensor. Reading the CCD charge takes about the same time as the exposure time, and this doubles the delay.

When you want to take several pictures in succession, a difference of 15 seconds or so for each shot is quite significant.

The difference in the results with f/8 at 15 secs and f/5.6 at 8 secs will be in the depth of field (DoF), but with small-sensor conpact cameras, the DoF at f/5.6 is still very good.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 4, 2009)

hehe man.. why you always take on yourself...   i didnt even read your post
check my shots i generally take max 5 sec exposure..


----------



## pimpom (Jul 4, 2009)

OK. But coming so soon after my post, a less experienced reader might have thought your statement was an indirect contradiction to my suggestion. I just didn't want anyone to be misled.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 4, 2009)

no probs dude..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 4, 2009)

@swordfish - The first shot appears a bit blown out, maybe one stop less in exposure would have done the trick. The second one is good.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 4, 2009)

thanks man.. in my compact cam had very less option in exposure  
but you know personally i like the first one..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 4, 2009)

^Its not that bad. Good shot.
The one who overcomes the shortcomings of his photography equipments is the true photographer.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 5, 2009)

ya .. agreed... now i own canon d450 (450d  ) ..


----------



## mysticjayant (Jul 11, 2009)

great pics everyone....check one of mine....hope you can figure out how its done....This photo is straight from the camera...no post processing ...

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/3554099408_226e836bbe.jpg


----------



## joey_182 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi. this thread inspired me to share my photographs too..
i do name my pics and None of them in automatic mode....so here are few of them..

1. "Sunset after Monsoons"
*img218.imageshack.us/img218/3356/00000231.th.jpg

2. "My three Musketeers"
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/7868/threemuskteers.th.jpg

Color : Sepia

3. "Surface Says Alot"
 *img249.imageshack.us/img249/6990/00000041.th.jpg

4. "Zoom In"
*img140.imageshack.us/img140/4218/nokiacable.th.jpg

5."Zoom Out"
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/8154/nokian72.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2009)

@Mystic jayant : How did you do that? Some torches along with slow shutter, I guess.

@Rhitwick - Which charger you purchased?

@joey_182 - I liked the first one. All the others are underexposed.


----------



## toofan (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi cool joe. remembered me. I too want to post my pics here but how?

And why i am not able to view some pics. Are these removed or something else.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 15, 2009)

toofan said:


> Hi cool joe. remembered me. I too want to post my pics here but how?


The basic idea behind posting a picture in a forum is to upload the picture to an image hosting site and then post the link in the forum. There are variations to this.

The simplest way to do this is to upload the image to a free site like Imageshack: [u]*imageshack.us[/u]. You can do this directly on the home page or you can create a free account and upload it to your own page.

The advantage of having an account is that you have more control and it's easier to keep track of your images.

There are many other free image hosting sites and their policies are not all the same. For instance, some sites do not allow direct linking, i.e., your image will not show up in a forum as you can post only a link or a thumbnail. Sites also differ in the number of images you can store with them or with the maximum file size or image dimensions in pixels.


----------



## toofan (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 17, 2009)

You're welcome. A few more suggestions:

Make a trial upload of a picture and copy the link. Click "Post Reply" (not Quick Reply) on this thread. Insert the link and click the "Preview Post" button. If you did it correctly, your image will appear on the preview pane above the message box.

If it does not show up, check the method. If you need help, ask here.

It's a good idea to keep the size of your image down so that they do not take too long to load, especially for those with slow connections. Use a maximum of 640x480 (preferably smaller) and save it as jpeg at 60-70% quality. This will result in a file size of a few tens of kilobytes.


----------



## toofan (Jul 17, 2009)

Ohh I will try to resize the pics. But will they show clear. As my camera takes pics of about 3.5 mb in size. some go as high as 5.5 mb.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 17, 2009)

There will inevitably be some loss of detail when we resize an image, and compressing it to a lossy format like jpeg will also cause some loss of quality. The more you reduce the size or compress them, the bigger the loss of quality.

_However,_ if the reduction in size and quality is done with some thought and trial, the loss will not be obvious and the result is usually perfectly good enough for online viewing.

All the images I've posted here were treated this way before uploading them to the hosting site.

When you resize and compress the image, choose "Save as" and save it with a new name, NOT over the original file.

Don't save photos in GIF format as that will reduce the palette from 24-bit (16.8 million colours) to 8-bit (256 colours). GIF is fine for drawings that have a small number of different colours and produce smaller file sizes than jpeg.

Irfanview is great for resizing, cropping and compressing. Also for adjusting brightness, contrast, colour balance, etc.


----------



## toofan (Jul 18, 2009)

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/2138/evening.th.jpg

*File Name*        IMG_0074.JPG
*Camera Model Name*    Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
*Shooting Date/Time *   29/03/2009 5:46:49 PM
*Shooting Mode*    Manual
*My Colors Mode*    Off
*Tv (Shutter Speed) *   1/1250
*Av (Aperture Value)*    5.6
*Light Metering *   Evaluative
*ISO Speed *   80
*Lens *       6.0 - 60.0 mm
*Focal Length *   34.9 mm
*IS Mode*    On
*Image Size*    2816x2112
*Image Quality *   Superfine
*White Balance*    Auto
*AF Mode*        Continuous AF


----------



## toofan (Jul 18, 2009)

Why this is showing as a thumbnail. I had saved this image at 60 % compression but when i tried it to resize its size increased to more than 10mb.

I am waiting for comments about that photo and some image resizing tips.

Thanks.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2009)

@CoolG5, I've bought Sony PowerCharger. Model: BCG-34HLD. It accepts 2700mAh. Both AAA and AA batteries supported.
The set came with two AA 2700mAh batteries. It costed me 900/- 
I bought another two AA 2700 mAh same battries @200/- each
Total 1300/-

Now struggling with "Shalow depth of field"....its just not happening. I guess I've to revisit my camera manual


----------



## toofan (Jul 18, 2009)

rhitwick for shallow depth of field try to use some zoom, then use the f stop(AV) between 3 to 5. If i understood what you were talking then the problem solved.

I will post my new pic whenever I will master the resizing thing.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @CoolG5, I've bought Sony PowerCharger. Model: BCG-34HLD. It accepts 2700mAh. Both AAA and AA batteries supported.
> The set came with two AA 2700mAh batteries. It costed me 900/-
> I bought another two AA 2700 mAh same battries @200/- each
> Total 1300/-
> ...



Good Buy. 

For shallow depth of field,

1) Set the widest aperture on your camera i.e. lowest F-Number.
2) Backstep from your subject a little & zoom in to your subject. Do keep in min F-Number since it will change while you zoom in & out.
3) Use MANUAL Focus for better results. AUTO works fine but upto a certain degree only.
4) You will notice a heavy blur only if objects are far behind your subject. So keep that in mind you won't notice any significant blur if the objects which form the background are quite close to the subject.

Read this for further help.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> 1) Set the widest aperture on your camera i.e. lowest F-Number.
> 2) Backstep from your subject a little & zoom in to your subject. Do keep in min F-Number since it will change while you zoom in & out.


Do I need to go for Macro or Super-Macro?


> 3) Use MANUAL Focus for better results. AUTO works fine but upto a certain degree only.


I was using Manual only, but I guess I messed up the settings.


> 4) You will notice a heavy blur only if objects are far behind your subject. So keep that in mind you won't notice any significant blur if the objects which form the background are quite close to the subject.


......so thats the reason I got zero blurr. Hmm, let me check with keeping things at distance.
B/w, I was trying at night, let me try at day.



> Read this for further help.


Thanx


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 18, 2009)

> Do I need to go for Macro or Super-Macro?



No need.


----------



## toofan (Jul 18, 2009)

ritwik here with manual coolG5 means with "manual focus" and you might be misunderstanding it with "manual mode".

The higher the zoom higher the blurring. 

Can anyone suggest a good free software to resizing the images without any problem.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 18, 2009)

toofan said:


> ritwik here with manual coolG5 means with "manual focus" and you might be misunderstanding it with "manual mode".
> 
> The higher the zoom higher the blurring.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good free software to resizing the images without any problem.



Yes, you hit the nail. Rhitwick, I didn't meant MANUAL MODE but MANUAL FOCUS. 

Toofan, you can use Irfanview. Small, Free & Fast.
Use Batch resize by pressing 'B' to convert/resize a handful of images.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Yes, you hit the nail. Rhitwick, I didn't meant MANUAL MODE but MANUAL FOCUS.


Sh1t I WAS in the manual mode....


----------



## max_demon (Jul 19, 2009)

one question to all lightning picture photographers ,

How can you take the pic of lightning ? is that u press shutter the right time or set to long exposer ?

i really feel hard 

and if it is lightning then it must be raining too
how you protect the camera ?

PS : I will be getting a good camera soon . expected to be a entry level dSLR .


----------



## pimpom (Jul 19, 2009)

max_demon said:


> one question to all lightning picture photographers ,
> 
> How can you take the pic of lightning ? is that u press shutter the right time or set to long exposer ?


Max, read my posts on page 2 of this thread. Then, if you have further questions, ask.



> i really feel hard
> 
> and if it is lightning then it must be raining too
> how you protect the camera ?


Don't you often see lightning from your window or your verandah? If you can see it, you can photograph it. You don't have to go out in the rain. In any case, rain and lightning do not always occur at the same time.



> PS : I will be getting a good camera soon . expected to be a entry level dSLR .


Good for you. But don't think a good camera will automatically turn you into a good photographer. It takes patience, diligence, imagination, etc., but the results are worth it. Know that you are always learning. Learn from your mistakes and enjoy the process of learning.


----------



## toofan (Jul 19, 2009)

For taking pics of lightning One can use the brust mode of the camera which takes some consecutive photos in one go.

But you need to be *lucky* and fast memory card so that these pics can be stored quickly.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 19, 2009)

The most important thing needed to capture lightning(or any nature pics) is patience of a sage.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 20, 2009)

toofan said:


> Why this is showing as a thumbnail. I had saved this image at 60 % compression but when i tried it to resize its size increased to more than 10mb.
> 
> I am waiting for comments about that photo and some image resizing tips.
> 
> Thanks.


You copied and posted the wrong link string. Your link was this (except that I substituted square brackets with parentheses, otherwise my post would show the thumbnail again instead of the text string) -

(URL="*img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=evening.jpg")(IMG)*img199.imageshack.us/img199/2138/evening.th.jpg(/IMG)(/URL)

First, the string (URL=................evening.jpg") and the (/URL) at the end are not necessary.

Only the string (IMG)*.............jpg(/IMG) is needed, but with square brackets.

Second, you copied the link for the thumbnail. See the *.th.jpg* near the end of the string. The .th points to the thumbnail rather than the full-sized picture. So, with this picture, the correct link should be
(IMG)*img199.imageshack.us/img199/2138/evening.jpg(/IMG) - with square brackets of course. Note the absence of the .th extension.

It's fortunate that you unintentionally posted the thumbnail as your picture is still way too big. You tried to post a 6 megapixel image of 815 KB. Here's how to resize your picture:

Open the image with Irfanview. Click the drop-down menu under "Image" or press Ctrl+R. The resize window will pop up. Under "Set new size:" type in the new size in pixels.

Check to see if the "Preserve aspect ratio" box is ticked (it is ticked by default). If it's ticked, you have to type only the size of the width or the height.

I saved your photo and resized it. A 600x450 at 70% jpeg quality results in a 52.8 KB file size, and 400x300 gives 38.2 KB.

Now try it yourself, but don't post it again until you're sure that the image size and file size are small enough for posting.


----------



## toofan (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks friend.


----------



## toofan (Jul 21, 2009)

Pimpom and photographers I am looking to buy a tripod for my cam. Can you suggest any.
In my city I found. 
1. One of Sony RS 1800.00 black in color and height of 3.5 feet.
2. Simplex Rs 900.00 & 800.00 aluminum made(clearly seen) and height of 4.5 ft and 5 ft.

And can you suggest any shop in Delhi. I can ask my bro to pick it up for me.


----------



## toofan (Jul 21, 2009)

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/2138/evening.jpg

Shooting Mode    Manual
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/1250
Av (Aperture Value)    5.6
Light Metering    Evaluative
ISO Speed    80
____________________________________________________________

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/4313/sunflowerd.jpg


Shooting Mode    Manual
My Colors Mode    Vivid
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/160
Av (Aperture Value)    3.5
Light Metering    Evaluative
ISO Speed    80

Now comment how I would have improved on these pics.


----------



## swordfish (Jul 21, 2009)

toofan said:


> For taking pics of lightning One can use the brust mode of the camera which takes some consecutive photos in one go.
> 
> But you need to be *lucky* and fast memory card so that these pics can be stored quickly.


 
nah.. i dont think this will be helpful.. you need to have long shutter for lighening photos else you will end up with just dark photo..

^^ nice pics above..


----------



## swordfish (Jul 22, 2009)

inspired to pur flower pic too..

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2491/3743815480_d6e4c0618f.jpg

*Camera:**Canon EOS 450D*
*Exposure:**0.01 sec (1/100)*
*Aperture:**f/8.0*
*Focal Length:**91 mm*
*Exposure:**+0.60*


----------



## toofan (Jul 22, 2009)

This is called a DSLR PIC.

But why you used aperture: f/8.0 it can be around 3.4 to 5.4 or something. I m new to photography so these questions will help me and other newbie.

Do you use tripod.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 22, 2009)

Ever since I made one of my occasional visits to NASA's eclipse site last year, I've been eagerly looking forward to this day. The eclipse was to be only slightly over 90% of total in my area and I knew a photo of it would be nowhere nearly as spectacular as in the totality zone. But it's the first major solar eclipse I'd have a chance to photograph.

I decided to stay up all night rather than catch a couple of hours' sleep and force myself to get up all woozy headed. With some friends whom I've been informally guiding in photography, I went to the house of another friend who's in a good location facing the eastern sky.

Dawn came but alas, the morning sky was heavily overcast, with thick fog rolling in too. There wasn't even a faintly luminous spot to indicate where the sun was. We watched TV, the clock and the darkening sky as the moment of maximum eclipse came and went.

Some time later, the weather relented a bit and we began to catch glimpses of the receding eclipse. We started shooting and I took some 60 shots. The clouds were moving so fast that the brightness level changed literally from second to second.

I saw no point in trying to check my exposures in between shots as the next one would need a different level anyway. I went entirely by guesstimate and kept turning the shutter and aperture dials, using exposure values from f/11 at 1/2000 sec with a filter to f/4 at 1/20 sec without a filter.

I was pleasantly surprised when I later found that more than half of the shots had acceptable exposure, at least acceptable to me, given the circumstances.

Here's the very first shot, taken about 10 minutes after the moment of maximum eclipse:
*s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/Eclipse-22Jul09_1.jpg


----------



## swordfish (Jul 22, 2009)

toofan said:


> This is called a DSLR PIC.
> 
> But why you used aperture: f/8.0 it can be around 3.4 to 5.4 or something. I m new to photography so these questions will help me and other newbie.
> 
> Do you use tripod.



It was so much sun light at that time so i kept it a little narrow so picture is not over exposed. No i didnt used tripod.. 
I have tripod but its a big one so not so handy to carry


----------



## swordfish (Jul 22, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Ever since I made one of my occasional visits to NASA's eclipse site last year, I've been eagerly looking forward to this day. The eclipse was to be only slightly over 90% of total in my area and I knew a photo of it would be nowhere nearly as spectacular as in the totality zone. But it's the first major solar eclipse I'd have a chance to photograph.
> 
> I decided to stay up all night rather than catch a couple of hours' sleep and force myself to get up all woozy headed. With some friends whom I've been informally guiding in photography, I went to the house of another friend who's in a good location facing the eastern sky.
> 
> ...



good pic.. Clouds become nuisance [FONT=&quot][/FONT]in your pic.. i hope you didnt see directly from viewfinder   
you should have taken some drinks in night while you were awake all night with friends..


----------



## Anorion (Jul 22, 2009)

@Pimpom, that is an awesome photo!


----------



## pimpom (Jul 22, 2009)

swordfish said:


> good pic.. Clouds become nuisance [FONT=&quot][/FONT]in your pic..


Hey swordfish, you quoted my entire post, but did you read through it, especially the part where I described the shooting conditions? Clouds were unavoidable.



> i hope you didnt see directly from viewfinder


Not sure what you mean here. Oh, you mean the risk of damaging my eyes by peering through a lens? Nah, I didn't use a DSLR. The electronic viewfinder (EVF) limits the brightness of any spot in view to well below danger level. Anyway, I didn't use the EVF. The swivel LCD screen is more suitable for this type of shooting.


> you should have taken some drinks in night while you were awake all night with friends..


 I don't drink, but maybe *you* had a few too many last night and couldn't get up in time to shoot the eclipse???


----------



## swordfish (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ Man its my daily practice


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice pic. Pimpom which cam do you have.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 23, 2009)

few pics

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2497/3748714240_563002e423.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2597/3748438679_c34dff7662.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2561/3748438417_63a810d108.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2634/3748438137_674ca0f8c2.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/3748437833_47a93233b3.jpg

*Picture are taken in Patna .Unfortunately ,I couldn't see the total eclipse or the diamond ring  due to clouds 

Sun came out just after 3 min when total eclipse and everything was over .Still ,since I went there specially  for eclipse ,so  I decided to take few pictures of it .

So ,all in all it was a wasted trip *


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 23, 2009)

^Which camera did you use?


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2009)

First One looks awesome in every sense. can you give the setting of these pics.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 23, 2009)

toofan said:


> Nice pic. Pimpom which cam do you have.


Thanks. I use a Panasonic FZ30. It's a 2005 model, so it's quite old by digital camera standards. In its day, it was considered to be the king of non-SLR cameras and rivalled many entry-level SLRs.

Its main shortcoming is a high amount of noise. This is true of all non-SLR digicams, especially of Panasonic. OTOH, it also has advantages over SLRs: it comes with a long-zoom, fast (wide aperture), high-quality lens in a body that is significantly smaller and cost about one-third the price of an SLR with equivalent lens and features.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 23, 2009)

Stuge said:


> few pics
> 
> *Picture are taken in Patna .Unfortunately ,I couldn't see the total eclipse or the diamond ring  due to clouds
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Too bad about not catching the moment of totality.

Since the totality zone was in the tropics in the rainy season, many others were also disappointed. I really feel sorry for scientists who made long trips to India, China etc., many of them from western countries, who were denied the chance to take scientific observations because of the weather.

In my town, the Science Promotion department organised a team that included the local astronomy club and many other interested individuals. They went to a hill top that they thought would be a good observation point. Even after the clouds had partly cleared, the thick fog that had enveloped us lasted even longer there, and they did not get to see ANY part of the eclipse at all.


----------



## toofan (Jul 24, 2009)

pimpom said:


> Thanks. I use a Panasonic FZ30. It's a 2005 model, so it's quite old by digital camera standards. In its day, it was considered to be the king of non-SLR cameras and rivalled many entry-level SLRs.
> 
> Its main shortcoming is a high amount of noise. This is true of all non-SLR digicams, especially of Panasonic. OTOH, it also has advantages over SLRs: it comes with a long-zoom, fast (wide aperture), high-quality lens in a body that is significantly smaller and cost about one-third the price of an SLR with equivalent lens and features.



I thought you have a dslr. Amazing results with this cam.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 25, 2009)

toofan said:


> I thought you have a dslr. Amazing results with this cam.



A lot of people wrongly assume that a DSLR is a must to take good pictures, and that a DSLR always takes better pictures than a non-SLR. It's true that an SLR is a higher class of camera, but it's not always better at everything or for everybody.

I think it was you who asked for advice about tripods, wasn't it? I've been meaning to reply, but always forgot. I don't know of a particular model that I could recommend in your price range. The big-name models are all very expensive, but there are cheaper ones that are quite OK.

This is what I suggest. Go to a photography shop in your town/city and ask to have a close examination of the models they have in your price range. The movements should be smooth in all directions: swivel or pan (rotating it horizontally), tilt (angle up and down). The legs should also extend and retract smoothly. It should make the camera stay firm and stable unless you move it.

Don't go for an all-plastic one. These types usually have very jerky movements and it's very difficult to adjust them properly.

You might have a look at a Vivitar VPT 2400 or 3600.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 25, 2009)

@Stuge
nice pics


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2009)

@ Pimpon thanks dear.


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2009)

Pimpom congrats. 

Check the last page of this months magazine. You had got your reward of that excellent photo of solar eclipse.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 7, 2009)

You mean they printed my photo of the eclipse?

I no longer subscribe to Digit and newsstands in my town have not been able to get the magazine in recent months. So I'll have to wait for my friend's subscriber copy to arrive.

Are you sure it's my photo? You can check this by comparing the cloud patterns in the picture. In fact, could you please do that for me?

If it IS my photo, they should have asked me first before publishing it. I would have readily given them permission. I would also have given them a much higher resolution version of the same picture. The picture I posted was heavily downsized. In the original photo, the sun's diameter is about 360 pixels across.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2009)

Have they given credits to pimpom in the mag?

BTW Congrats Pimpom :d


----------



## toofan (Aug 8, 2009)

Friend I am so joyed that I cant tell you. If i could I would have scanned that page and posted here. I will try to do that later.

I am trying to copy how they posted that pic.

Its under community section(where they print the best post of the month from forum) page no 126 third last page.




> *pimpom*
> Alpha Geek
> Join Date: Jul
> 2004
> ...


*s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/Eclipse-22Jul09_1.jpg
They had give you all the credit and I think they don't need any permission for this.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 8, 2009)

Toofan, thanks for your congrats and enthusiasm, but that's not my photo. It's Stuge's. But the text is my post. Are you sure the photo you've posted again is the one in the magazine?

There's a mix-up somewhere. Did they give me credit for Stuge's photo or did you mix up the pictures? Please check again and clarify.


----------



## toofan (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry: In enthusiasm I just mixed up the pics.
It was your pic and this is the link to it.

*
The Picture is edited.*


*s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/Eclipse-22Jul09_1.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for your continued support. It was rather confusing for a moment.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 9, 2009)

*www.flickr.com/photos/mrintech-mrinmay-bhattacharjee/sets/72157621943454756/

Hope you Like Them


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice Mrinmay!


----------



## mrintech (Aug 9, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice Mrinmay!


Yeah! Thanks, I am just a Newbie 



pimpom said:


> Ever since I made one of my occasional visits to NASA's eclipse site last year, I've been eagerly looking forward to this day. The eclipse was to be only slightly over 90% of total in my area and I knew a photo of it would be nowhere nearly as spectacular as in the totality zone. But it's the first major solar eclipse I'd have a chance to photograph.
> 
> I decided to stay up all night rather than catch a couple of hours' sleep and force myself to get up all woozy headed. With some friends whom I've been informally guiding in photography, I went to the house of another friend who's in a good location facing the eastern sky.
> 
> ...


Mr. PIMPOM

Use Flickr with a All Rights Reserved or Some Rights Reserved beneath each Photo  I recommend using Flickr to all Digitians


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Generate Bokeh effect in your photos ​*


> You might have seen photographs in newspapers or magazines wherein the subject is pin sharp while the background is smoothly blurred. Such photographs are not only beautiful to look at but also help in keeping your attention to the spot where the photographer wants you to. If you always wanted to do the same to your photographs, you must read the following & start practising to get perfect with what professional call as – Bokeh.



Read full article


Specially for Rhitwick


----------



## toofan (Aug 12, 2009)

@mrintech nice pics but I think you haven't done touching to them. 
Every professional photographer edits there pics so you should also.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 12, 2009)

congs dude pimpom


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks, swordfish. If I knew that they were going to print my post, I would have written a longer, more detailed and more interesting post.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 13, 2009)

toofan said:


> @mrintech nice pics but I think you haven't done touching to them.
> Every professional photographer edits there pics so you should also.


which software?


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2009)

mrintech said:


> which software?



Adobe PhotoShop or GIMP for Serious Image manipulations.
PIcasa for simple one's.


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2009)

Paint.Net ( Free one)
Adobe Lightroom 
PHotoshop CS4

I use Paint.Net easy, quick, small.

Or you can use the software provided by the camera manufacturer.

Which camera do you use and its specs.?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 13, 2009)

You can do a lot with Irfanview too. For quick adjustment of brightness, gamma, contrast, colour balance, cropping, resizing, etc., I use Iview most often.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 13, 2009)

I use N73 ME  No Camera


----------



## swordfish (Aug 14, 2009)

I use adobe CS4 .. its best for RAW format edition..


----------



## swordfish (Aug 14, 2009)

check this .. 
 *farm4.static.flickr.com/3540/3475613107_f47a2e401c.jpg

Camera: Canon EOS 450D 
Exposure: 0.001 sec (1/800) 
Aperture: f/6.3 
Focal Length: 91 mm 
ISO Speed: 100 
Exposure Bias: 0 EV 
Flash: Off


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Good shot but I find the rope distracting.


----------



## toofan (Aug 14, 2009)

Shord fish where you shoot that pic. Its beautiful. 
The background sky is awesome.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks ..
its swiss


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2009)

A couple of shots displaying the fear of Swine Flu which has gripped Mumbai recently 

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/1314/image2wxz.th.jpg


*img197.imageshack.us/img197/4308/image1fzc.th.jpg


These masks were distributed by head honcho of a party who himself hid under cover not showing up for the event(Flag Hoisting).


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8498/letmetaste.jpg

*Let Me Taste!*


*img268.imageshack.us/img268/341/explosionj.jpg

*Exploded!*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 16, 2009)

Toofan, how did you take the first shot? Settings?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 16, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Toofan, how did you take the first shot? Settings?


He took the picture with a Canon SX110 IS. Settings are:

ISO = 100
Shutter speed = 1/160 sec
Aperture = 3.5
Focal length = 20.1mm (3.35x zoom), equiv. to 120mm for a 35mm camera
No flash
Scene-average metering

@toofan : You should set your camera clock. It looks as if you shot the picture at 3:51 AM and that's probably not true. Nice picture. I've never had a chance to take a good shot of a snake. Here's a couple of pictures of some unusual cloud formations.

The diffracted sunlight is beautiful in this shot:
*s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/?action=view&current=Cloudcolour.jpg

This shot shows what appear to be shadows of the cloud on a thin _higher_ layer of cloud, but that's impossible. We had an interesting discussion of the phenomenon in a newsgroup a couple of years ago.
*s48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/?action=view&current=Cloudshadow.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks dear.
I was about to post the settings but you already did. Which software do you used?

If the shutter speed would have been a bit higher, the moving tip too would have been sharper. Am I right?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Amazing shots !

What was the conclusion of that discussion. Its really amazing. Shadow in between then what would be the position of sun.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Thanks dear.
> I was about to post the settings but you already did. Which software do you used?


Irfanview with plugins. To show basic info like image size in pixels, number of colours, file size, etc. , the Iview hot key is 'I'. The plugins let you see the photo's EXIF data like exposure, etc. The hot key for that is 'E' when the basic info is being displayed.



> shutter speed would have been a bit higher, the moving tip too would have been sharper. Am I right?


Correct. But then the aperture would have to be wider to compensate for the shorter exposure time. f/3.5 is about maximum for your camera at that focal length.  The 
remaining option is to use a higher ISO, but that would introduce more noise. In that situation, a good compromise might be ISO 200 which would result in a shutter speed of about 1/320 sec and still have reasonably low noise.



> What was the conclusion of that discussion. Its really amazing. Shadow in between then what would be the position of sun.


Someone finally pointed out that the shadow is actually on a thin _lower_ cloud layer. He provided a link to an explanation, so it must be true. But even on the full-sized image in my computer, I couldn't detect any indication of the lower cloud layer.


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2009)

> Correct. But then the aperture would have to be wider to compensate for the shorter exposure time. f/3.5 is about maximum for your camera at that focal length. The
> remaining option is to use a higher ISO, but that would introduce more noise. In that situation, a good compromise might be ISO 200 which would result in a shutter speed of about 1/320 sec and still have reasonably low noise.


How you know that much about these things. I never thought that. Is it possible with DSLR to have f stop of 3.5 by using high shutter speed.

And what is this focal length. mean how it affect photography?



> Focal length = 20.1mm (3.35x zoom), equiv. to 120mm for a 35mm camera


What this mean?

Nicon has a lens something like that VR is 18mm -- 120 mm. how to find that how much optical zoom is this?
mine is 6 -- 60 and its 10x. and 18mm -- 120 mm  will be 6.6 X optical zoom(if i m right). now what is the difference between them,which is higher zoom.

So many questions to ask. Hope you get the point of my confusion.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 17, 2009)

wow. nice pic of snake tufan .. like it


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2009)

thank you


----------



## toofan (Aug 18, 2009)

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/4586/rosessa.jpg


----------



## swordfish (Aug 18, 2009)

nice pic toofan... 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3476415236_a15d59c092.jpg


----------



## mrintech (Aug 18, 2009)

swordfish said:


> nice pic toofan...
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3646/3476415236_a15d59c092.jpg


OMG This is too good PIC  - Where this place is?

Offtopic: You added Contact Page in your Blog


----------



## toofan (Aug 18, 2009)

sword fish wow! but tumne meri photo ko pheeka kar diya apne saamne.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
which place is this. Swiss. I wish I could be there. Its the effect of you pic.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks mate.. Its swiss again..

mrintech, yes I added..  also my blog get hacked too 

Toofan, ya swiss.. yours is also verryyy nice.. Pleasant colors to look at..


----------



## toofan (Aug 18, 2009)

mrintech is a techy guy. mirntech wht you did to our mate. LOL 



(just kidding).


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2009)

Friends 

*HAPPY PHOTOGRAPHERS DAY.*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy World Photography Day to all shutterbugs 
Keep Clicking.


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2009)

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/8968/antthelargeworld.jpg

*Only me or me!*


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 23, 2009)

Guys,
Please join *Pixel Track - Photography Forum*

Finally my dream comes true today on the occasion of Ganesh Utsav.

*Unleashing Pixel Track - Photography Forum*

My blog post describing the launch of Pixel Track.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2489/3674026123_a2f27a8408_o.jpg[\img]

A photo I took at Kausani ....its a place near nanital ...famous for its sunset point...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
[img]*farm3.static.flickr.com/2489/3674026123_a2f27a8408_o.jpg

A photo I took at Kausani ....its a place near nanital ...famous for its sunset point...


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2009)

I love hill stations. I love the pic. woot!


----------



## toofan (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually its about 100 Kms from Nainital. Its nothing in comparition of plains but for hills its 3 hours of journey.

Kausani is very very beautiful place and Known for Bird watchers.And from there you can watch a full range of Himalayas. If you can post more pics that would be good.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Fooling around at work...
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4863/hehecx.jpg
*img31.imageshack.us/img31/6442/heh2a.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 28, 2009)

Cyber Junki awesome pics. 

Can you tell us how you took that means taken in flash or studio light or just ordinary light etc etc.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

No flash or studio lights. It was taken with sunlight coming through a window with blinds at around 12 in the noon. It was slightly cloudy at that time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm damn sure you're using a good camera. Such results are not possible on a normal 10k consumer grade camera. Which camera CJ?

And yes, the pics are good, especially the first one. The second one seems a spot over perfect exposure, that can be very acceptable though.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

There are many people who can get great results with cheap point and shoots. I was reviewing the Sony A330. It's gone back now


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 28, 2009)

cyberjunkie said:


> There are many people who can get great results with cheap point and shoots. I was reviewing the Sony A330. It's gone back now



Thought so.
Still a DSLR is a DSLR. With great price come great snaps.
You guys are lucky still, you get to handle so many latest products while we have to stick with the one we purchase for a long time.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

"With great price come great snaps." Probably the most ridiculous statement ever. Go to Flickr and find photos from a Canon PowerShot A480 or something. You'll find some seriously impressive stuff from Rs. 7,000 cameras. If you look for cameras over Rs. 2 lakh, you'll also find equally horrible shots..

Then let's see you say ""With great price come great snaps..."


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 28, 2009)

Offcourse, I didn't meant it entirely depends upon the camera. I know even low end camera's can shoot great if one shoots within their capabilities.
But then a professional photographer can't reproduce the same photo he took with Canon EOS 5D Mark II with Canon Powershot A480. Can he? No!

Even a low end DSLR will beat a 10k model black-blue, offcourse not considering the poor skill of the shooter. I hope that's clear.


----------



## toofan (Aug 29, 2009)

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/5943/beetalboy.jpg

*Beetal BOy left Alone!*


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2009)

@toofan and chirag....thanks guys.....will post some more of the photos I took....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2638/3674835674_6d4041c3d6_o.jpg

one of the lake at nainital.....its a beauty by day and is almost unreal by night....
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@toofan: amazing photo of the beetle ......amazing control on the depth of feild....what is the camera and lens that you are using? 

@all: An expensive camera helps but the real stuff is the photographer, a good one tends to turn even the limitations of the camera into amazing shots...


----------



## pimpom (Aug 30, 2009)

izzikio, that's a beautiful scene. But the tilt is irritating. It's easy to tilt the camera while shooting without knowing it and I sometimes do it myself.

You can rotate an image with Irfanview by any angle in steps of 0.01 degree. Your photo will look better if it's rotated by about 2 degrees to the right.


----------



## pimpom (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice picture, toofan.

Now, without peeking at the explanation below, can anyone tell what this is?

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2586/beesting.jpg

It's the stinger of a honeybee. The bee left it behind when it stung my wife and I took it off with a pair of tweezers.

If it had happened during the day, I would have been able to take a bigger and more detailed picture. But it was night time, there wasn't sufficient light and since dinner was already on the table, I didn't want to go to the trouble of arranging some additional lightning. So I had to use the flash. I shot in macro mode, but if I put the camera too close to the subject, the lens housing would have cast a shadow on the subject. So this was the most close-up shot I could take.

BTW, although the sting of a honeybee is not bery painful to most people, some, like my wife, are very sensitive to insect stings. When a bee stings her in the neck, her face swells up like a balloon and she finds it very painful. It can even be life-threatening if the allergic reaction obstructs the respiratory tracts. I always have antihistamine shots and tablets handy in the house.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 30, 2009)

@pimpom: thanks, I somehow hadn't noticed the tilt till now.....but its pretty clear once you know its there.....


----------



## toofan (Aug 30, 2009)

@ izzikio_rage: That pic was shot from a cannon sx110 IS. Not a DSLR 

and the light post which is in foreground of the pic tells us that you have a mind of a photographer.

@pimpom I could not figure out that its a bee sting without the explanation below it. Because no one can think that a bee sting could be photographed 

Yes the shadow of camera tends to come over images and it happens with me also many time while Indore shooting.


----------



## toofan (Aug 30, 2009)

pimpom said:


> *img230.imageshack.us/img230/6535/moondifferentcameras.jpg





pimpom said:


> *img374.imageshack.us/img374/4344/settingmoon12nov08cw6.jpg



Pimpom Amazing amazing Pics. I saw them today. You said these were taken form Panasonic FZ30 and some other. Its unbelievable. I also had a Panasonic FZ28.(actually its not mine but i take care of it.)

Can I too take such pics with that camera.
Can SX110IS can also be used.
And how zoom is required ?


----------



## pimpom (Aug 30, 2009)

toofan said:


> Pimpom Amazing amazing Pics. I saw them today. You said these were taken form Panasonic FZ30 and some other. Its unbelievable. I also had a Panasonic FZ28.(actually its not mine but i take care of it.)
> 
> Can I too take such pics with that camera.
> Can SX110IS can also be used.
> And how zoom is required ?



Yes, you can take good pictures of the moon with an FZ28 or an SX110. The lens of my FZ30 is somewhat better than these in terms of quality (not zoom range), but the lenses of those two cameras are also not bad at all.

To take photos of the moon, you will have to experiment a bit. I'll give you some hints as starting points.

1. Use manual focussing if possible. If you can't get the focus right with manual focus, set the camera to spot focus. This makes the lens try to focus on the center of the picture.

2. You have to use manual exposure settings. It's very difficult (though not impossible with some cameras) to get proper exposure in automatic exposure setting. This is because the moon is a small bright object in a vast black background. In auto setting, the camera tries to compensate for the dark background by increasing exposure. The result is that the moon is overexposed and comes out as a blurry bright white object.

Set the control dial to M (manual). Also set ISO to 100, not auto. Start by setting aperture to, say, around 5, and shutter speed to 1/250 sec. The required exposure depends on atmosperic conditions, so these values are only starting points.

Take a trial shot. If the moon comes out too bright, decrease exposure by increasing the shutter speed in steps - 1/320, 1/400, and so on. If it's too dim, increase exposure by changing the shutter speed to 1/200, 1/160, etc.

Keep on shooting and change the exposure until you can see details of the moon's surface clearly in the picture.

3. Use maximum zoom for either camera. This will give you the biggest picture in pixels. The SX110 has a somewhat shorter lens (360mm) than my FZ30 (420mm), so you'll get a slightly smaller image. The 9 MP sensor wil partly compensate for this as this is larger than my FZ30's 8 MP. So the resultant image will be only slightly smaller than my shot with the FZ30.

My earlier FZ20 was 5 MP with a 432 mm lens, so the SX110's image will be bigger than that of the FZ20.

The FZ28 has a higher MP and a longer lens (486mm) than the SX110, so you'll get a much bigger image. The lens quality is also better. (Panasonic has the best non-SLR lenses, even better than most SLR kit lenses, and rivals many expensive SLR lenses. Panasonic's weakness is a high level of noise).

4. To avoid camera shake and get a sharp photo, use a tripod whenever possible, and use the self-timer even if you're not going to be in the picture. Avoiding camera shake is particularly important at long zooms. Most cameras have a choice of 2 or 10 seconds delay. 2 secs is enough for the vibration to die down after you've press the button.

5. The moon shots I posted were somewhat enhanced with Irfanview and Photoshop, so don't be disappointed if your shots don't come out looking as clear as those. OTOH, don't rely too much on post-processing. Too much processing can result in an unnatural look.

Also remember that no photographer, including those much better than me, can get a perfect shot every time. Keep on shooting, learn from the results and enjoy the good shots.


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for these detailed tips. I will try to get some shots tonight.

And One good thing happened to me. I had bought a Vivitar Tripod last weak and now time for its real test.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2009)

^Which one you got? VPT-1200 or VPT-1800 or VPT-3600 or any other?


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2009)

Its VPT 2400 available for RS 1800.00 in my city.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 31, 2009)

@toofan: an SX110; amazing work dude....


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Izziko.

__________________________________________________________________________

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/4276/moon5.jpg

Now this is the pic I had taken from Panasonic FZ28 at full 18x zoom.

f/5.0
shutter speed: 1/80
ISO: 100

a little bit adjustments and cropped in Photoshop CS4.( I am learning PHotoshop these days. Its quite huge to learn)

pimpon and others please tell what improvement I need to do next time.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 1, 2009)

toofan said:


> Now this is the pic I had taken from Panasonic FZ28 at full 18x zoom.
> 
> f/5.0
> shutter speed: 1/80
> ISO: 100


Great, congratulations. See, you can do it.

This is a better time to capture an interesting shot of the moon than at full moon. That's because sunlight is still slanting on many parts of the moon's visible surface and creates interesting plays of shadow and light on the ridges and craters.

Of course, I'm not against shooting the full moon and I've done it quite a few times. But at full moon, we are looking at surfaces where the sun is directly overhead and the features are not as interesting as at other times.

One personal viewpoint: Many others with better equipment and skills have shot pictures of the moon. They use high-end DSLRs with high-grade telephoto lenses of 800mm, 1000mm and even 2000mm. The lenses alone can cost $2000-10000. Such photo gear can capture details that are not possible with cameras like ours.

However, the majority of those shots come out making the moon look like a dull dead rock. Of course, the moon IS a dead rock, but it doesn't _look_ like that from the earth. So I usually try to make the moon look like a shining globe in my shots. This needs adjusting image parameters both in the camera and in post-processing.



> a little bit adjustments and cropped in Photoshop CS4.( I am learning PHotoshop these days. Its quite huge to learn)
> 
> pimpon and others please tell what improvement I need to do next time.


Yes, Photoshop is powerful but needs a lot of effort to master. Personally, I have a limited knowledge of Photoshop. In any case, you don't need Photoshop for cropping, adjustment of brightness, contrast, gamma, colour balance, etc. Irfanview can do all of those and is much easier to learn.

I suggest you use Irfanview for the things it can do and use Photoshop for things outside the scope of Irfanview.


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2009)

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/7283/mooncannon.jpg

Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/320
Av (Aperture Value)    4.5
ISO Speed    80
This image is taken form Cannon SX110 IS on the same night as above one.


I had tried to add some extra brightness and contrast to it so that it may look a bit live. If the brightness or the contrast is over or less, then please tell me.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 3, 2009)

toofan said:


> Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/320
> Av (Aperture Value)    4.5
> ISO Speed    80
> This image is taken form Cannon SX110 IS on the same night as above one.
> ...


I'd say the contrast is a tad overdone. It might be OK if you were trying to show off how clear you can take a picture of the moon, and some people may admire it this way. But it will look more natural if you had increased the contrast by a smaller amount.

One thing you might keep in mind: Your first serious attempt to shoot the moon just happened to be at a time when the moon is at apogee (when it's farthest from the earth). This makes your image look smaller than it would be if it were taken at other times. The exact time of apogee was at 4:35 PM last Monday (31st August).

Now, for another kind of shot, you might try a shot like this when conditions are right -
*i48.photobucket.com/albums/f223/keimah/th_Moon_and_cloud.jpg

This is a bit trickier than taking a shot on a clear night. Of course it's possible to produce this kind of picture by overlaying two shots with an image processing software, but the satisfaction wouldn't be the same as taking an actual shot of a real scene. This one is without any processing except for a slight adjustment of brightness.


----------



## toofan (Sep 3, 2009)

thanks pimpom. And I will try to have some such shots.
*img200.imageshack.us/img200/1653/sunset600x450.jpg
This is how the sunset looked last weak from my place. There were very very strong colors in the sky and its very difficult to find the right exposure. But a trial and error method worked for me.
But still I am not sure this is the right pic to post.

Only a little touching has been done to decrease the color temperature and saturation to fix the brightness of the colors.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 3, 2009)

Amazing shot toofan 
Simply awesome!


----------



## toofan (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks dear.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 3, 2009)

A question for you all.
Do you print out photos(not of any occasion but random shots you feel are splendid. e.g. The shot above my post) & preserve them in an album?


----------



## pimpom (Sep 4, 2009)

I seldom print my photos. Not because I don't want to, but because of a combination of lack of time, cost and laziness


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2009)

I will print  my appreciated Pics. but this time I am collecting them so that a mass printing order can be post of 100 pics or something.

How is snapfish.com? has anyone tried it. What is the quality of prints they offer.

their rates are cheaper then the rates in color labs of my city.But I don't have a credit card.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2009)

I haven't anytime tried snapfish.
Toofan, how much do you pay for 5*7 size prints? Which city you reside?


----------



## pimpom (Sep 4, 2009)

There's an online photo printing service called picsquare.com based in Bangalore. I have not tried them but they have the lowest rates I know of. 6x4 = Rs.2.99, 5x7 = 9/-. Shipping charges will add to that and will be economical only for a fairly large number of prints.

You can check out details at *www.picsquare.com. Their rates are on the right-hand side on the "Order Prints" page.


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2009)

5 x 7 inch prints costs Rs 8.00 per print.
4x6 costs 4 to 5 rs per print.

I am from (Haldwani) Nainital.


----------



## swordfish (Sep 4, 2009)

guys you are rocking now a days.. I am of photography because of tight schedule and other work 
toofan, I like your macro shots.. I love macros ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Toofan, same rates here in Mumbai.
By the way, what do you guys do to protect your images from getting copied(for use) by the photo lab?

I mostly resize the images & give them. What else can I do to stop them from being used without my permission? Have you ever thought on this?


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2009)

I think we cant do anything regarding this except suing them later. 

I don't think resizing is of any good use because mostly images are used resolution wise in web. so if it has a good resolution while the inches are less it is a good copy to use at web.
Rest I don't know much about this.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


swordfish said:


> guys you are rocking now a days.. I am of photography because of tight schedule and other work
> toofan, I like your macro shots.. I love macros ..



Thanks dear.


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

I am also a photograpy enthusiast. How is my cam - Sony DSC-H-50? I wanna post pics i took here but do you guys mind if i watermark them? (I dont want ant stealing...  )

@ toofan and pimpom  great pics ppl keep it up.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2009)

Go ahead post the watermarked versions.
We would be glad to see & critique if you desire.

Your camera is good.


----------



## Krow (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Go ahead post the watermarked versions.
> We would be glad to see & critique if you desire.
> Your camera is good.


Thanks and here you go.

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/4688/dsc00943qx.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/7731/dsc01071h.th.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/1036/dsc01074n.th.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/3588/dsc01078.th.jpg
*img515.imageshack.us/img515/1537/dsc01079y.th.jpg
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/6117/dsc01116l.th.jpg
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/435/dsc01009ba.th.jpg
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/7093/dsc00918v.th.jpg


For a start.... 
Scaled for ease... Please gimme some of your feedback


----------



## pimpom (Sep 5, 2009)

Techalomaniac: Those pics are very good artistic efforts.

Some of the members who have participated in this thread are just starting to take a serious interest in photography, so a substantial portion of the discussion has been about the technical side of taking pictures. Perhaps it's time to start on the artistic aspect too.


----------



## toofan (Sep 5, 2009)

@techlomaniac. Awesome dude. 
Everyone has its own eye to see through the things. You play with feelings and soft colors.

YOu just inspired me and broadened my view. Thanks
______________________________________________________________

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/7226/ghughuta3.jpg

*Ghughuta.* [this is what we call this bird in our language(kumauni-Uttaranchal)]
This little creature is used of resting over my old Door Darshan "Antina".  A bit touching to correct the exposure as this is a morning shot and sun was behind the bird.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2009)

^now that is an awesome pic


----------



## Krow (Sep 5, 2009)

toofan said:


> @techlomaniac. Awesome dude.
> Everyone has its own eye to see through the things. You play with feelings and soft colors.
> 
> YOu just inspired me and broadened my view. Thanks
> ...



Amazing pic man! This is what I call capturing the expression. Notice the eyes of the bird and its feathers ruffling up a bit. 

I shall keep sharing my pics with all here now. I started with photography only in november last year. 

Even if it improves pictures a lot, personally I do not believe in touching up my pics. I like them the way they are. But, then again touching up is also an art acc to me and I respect all those who use it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice pics Techalomaniac & Toofan.
I too believe in shooting a good shot than in post-processing. Agree with Techalomaniac.


----------



## toofan (Sep 5, 2009)

I think improving your images using software is ok. All pros do this because its not possible to find everything perfect every time. But its only me opinion.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/2210/dsc03774d.th.jpg
*img2.imageshack.us/img2/5369/dsc03748ek.th.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/4434/dsc03648kf.th.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/6306/dsc03628m.th.jpg
*img196.imageshack.us/img196/8501/dsc03572s.th.jpg

All feedback welcome... 

I like this one a lot and hence in larger res...

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/1267/dsc03573rd.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2009)

Techlomanic good pics and nice vision.

If you can you should plan to have a DSLR in the coming year.

Does all these pics r taken in manual mode? If yes then you should buy a D-SLR.


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2009)

Now this is just a example of what post processing can do to images.

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/974/techalomanica1.jpg

Here you can see the all the details in this image which were hardly visible in the original one. This mean that the original one was not properly exposed. I havn't produced them but they were hidden in the image posted by techlomaniac. i just corrected the exposure in a editting software.

Although the editing depends upon the mood/emotion you want to put on the image. But this is just a example.


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

toofan said:


> Techlomanic good pics and nice vision.
> If you can you should plan to have a DSLR in the coming year.
> Does all these pics r taken in manual mode? If yes then you should buy a D-SLR.


Manual mode always.  I hate auto mode, using it only in case of a hurry when photos of celebs/leaders have to be clicked fast. About the D-SLR, nope I won't be buying it anytime soon as I got this cam in November 2008 for 18k and I have still not begun earning. When I do get a job, I shall get a DSLR or maybe even a waterproof DSLR. 



toofan said:


> Now this is just a example of what post processing can do to images. Here you can see the all the details in this image which were hardly visible in the original one. This mean that the original one was not properly exposed. I havn't produced them but they were hidden in the image posted by techlomaniac. i just corrected the exposure in a editting software. Although the editing depends upon the mood/emotion you want to put on the image. But this is just a example.


Good example. With a little bit of finetuning, this one could be even better. Maybe we can even start a touch-up others pics thingy here, like you click pics and upload and I will touch up. That way, we can all benefit. What say?

I am still new to photography and I believe that the best way to learn is trial and error. That's how I understood the uses of Shutter Speed and Aperture. Practical knowledge.  One more personal belief is that one must have an idea of how he wants a shot to look, something like a painting and the photo (after a few tries, of course) comes out that way. Again, spoken from personal experience.


----------



## frankzzsword (Sep 6, 2009)

check out my gallery at
*frankzzsword.deviantart.com/
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
check out my gallery at
*frankzzsword.deviantart.com/


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2009)

Toofan, I'm not in opposition of PP but would like to avoid it as much as possible. Sometimes you have to PP an image since it was not shot properly. Though if you go overboard a PP image will look plasticky.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3513/3891451259_6d8417915b.jpg


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2474/3892240210_24559cbb88.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 6, 2009)

That macro rocks!

Is the second one without PP??? If so, then awesome! Else, awesome too! I can unearth tonnes of meaning from that pic. Please give us the time and location of that pic.


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2009)

Coo:l the macro shot rocks. This is the first image i had seen of yours after those you posted when you reviewed your canon sx100 IS.

The second one rocks too. I think it is of evening time with the sunset mode.

I too don't do post processing. But only to some of my pics which were shot in extreme conditions.

And I don't need to edit my macros. They all come perfect.(only in my view.)
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hey anyone seen frankzzsword pics. they are beautiful.

nice work frankzzsword.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 7, 2009)

This is some of d pics from my visit to malavli, near lonavala.

*img2.imageshack.us/i/dsc007401.jpg/
*img41.imageshack.us/i/41068594.jpg/
*img29.imageshack.us/i/dsc00667h.jpg/
*img134.imageshack.us/i/dsc00763bw.jpg/

Direct Link to Gallery
*img2.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc007401.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 7, 2009)

No post processing is done on the second one(neither on first one). As Toofan guessed rightly, it was taken in the evening at around 7:15 PM at Shivaji Park on World Photography Day 
There was even a faint rainbow at that time & the whole atmosphere was beautiful.

Taken at,
ISO = 100
Aperture = 4.50
Shutter Speed = 1/8th of a second

I didn't had my tripod then but the shot came really steady with only a faint shake visible only at 100% crop.


----------



## frankzzsword (Sep 7, 2009)

toofan said:


> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> Hey anyone seen frankzzsword pics. they are beautiful.
> ...



Thank You


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2009)

@INS-ANI: Artistic work.
 All of a sudden all the artists jumping into the ground.

INS_ANI one suggestion. If the images you post in web were reduced to a lower sizes then it will be a great help for saving the bandwidth. I only have 1 gb plan and i had to live in that limit for a month.

So if you can  resize them to a lower size and resolution would be easier for me to watch them anytime. I too learned this from pimpom.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 8, 2009)

@toofan..
sure thing buddy..


----------



## toofan (Sep 8, 2009)

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/1759/goldendrops.jpg

*Golden Drops.*


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Toofan, you should have gone more closer to get a perfect macro. The background is still not blur to concentrate on the drops alone.
You did any PP?


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 9, 2009)

*yfrog.com/4zdsc005431j
*img179.imageshack.us/img179/5861/dsc005431.jpg

I need some advice. Which is The best way to take close up photographs?
I own a Sony cybershot 12MP DSC-W210.

The above shot is not as good as it could have been.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't have much time to spare for the forum these days, but it's good to see you guys becoming more and more involved in photography. We're seeing some pretty nice shots too. Keep it up.

I would have liked to comment on each picture, but as I said, I have a limited amount of time these days. Don't get me wrong, I don't mean that I'm an expert who can give lessons to all of you in photography  I just mean that I would like to pay compliments to the good shots when they are posted and offer some constructive criticisms where it's appropriate.



INS-ANI said:


> *img179.imageshack.us/img179/5861/dsc005431.jpg
> 
> I need some advice. Which is The best way to take close up photographs?
> I own a Sony cybershot 12MP DSC-W210.
> ...


1. The highlights are blown (no detail in the bright areas). This is because you're using multi-segment metering which means that the camera tries to compensate for the dark background by increasing the exposure. The resultant exposure is too high for the highlight areas.

The principles are the same as for taking photos of the moon (I explained these to toofan some time back in the thread).

Try using spot-metering and let the camera take the metering from the ash at the head of the cigarrette. If the shot still does not come out properly exposed, try adjusting the exposure compensation settings (EV) and the flash power settings. Or experiment with manual exposure settings.

2. You're using flash. It's hard to get an even lighting with 3D objects with flash, especially at close range. Use additional lighting to illuminate the sides or use reflectors such as white cloth or paper so that some of the flash light will be reflected on to the sides of the subject.

3. You were shooting in a dark environment and this required the slow shutter speed of 1/3 sec. To get a sharp picture at that shutter speed, do not hand-hold the camera. Either use a tripod or set the camera on a firm surface (you might have done this).

4. You used Auto white balance. This can sometimes result in an unnatural colour with some subjects photographed with flash. Is this why you converted the image to greyscale? You could try setting the white balance to Flash mode.


----------



## toofan (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Toofan, you should have gone more closer to get a perfect macro. The background is still not blur to concentrate on the drops alone.
> You did any PP?



Thanks dear. Yes I too think that a much closer shot would be much impressive after viewing the image. But at the time of shooting, I am impressed by those yellow (i don';t know what to call them). And I am try  to focus them as main subject.
But after I saw it in PC I too felt the same.

I don't think(remember) i have done any post process. I will have to check the original.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@INS-ANI: i wish to see this in color (the redness of the  burning tip). Or if in B/W then the smoke should be more prominent. (only my feel). 

As per your camera I will advise you to use the Macro mode for close-up.

And If you have maunal mode then pimpon is always there to help you.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@INS-ANI: i wish to see this in color (the redness of the  burning tip). Or if in B/W then the smoke should be more prominent. (only my feel). 

As per your camera I will advise you to use the Macro mode for close-up.

And If you have maunal mode then pimpon is always there to help you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2009)

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4747/img0309kx.th.jpg


Shot the above image today when I was with my friend. Saw the spelling error on the board & was about to shoot just then my friend came in the frame & started posing. Took it in AUTO mode since my camera was running low on power. I liked this shot.


----------



## toofan (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool Do you always move with your camera.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 10, 2009)

toofan said:


> Cool Do you always move with your camera.



he he. You're right. Its always with me or you can say you can't find me without the camera(Friends always use this line). 


Here are some more snaps I took of the recent Ganesh Utsav 2009. Please critique on them. While snapping I was wondering what would be an interesting angle. Most of the shots I took are upfront shots or sideshots.

Check out *Ganesh Utsav 2009 Photo Album*


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 10, 2009)

@toofan
working on it buddy... gt some tut. will post soon

@pimpom
thanks buddy..wil try to implement your advice


----------



## dfizams (Sep 10, 2009)

sorry friends to post this here, couldnt help it. my account doesnot allow me to post new thread. i am in real need to solve this problem, tried gogle no help...so please excuse and help me out.....
Please help me in solving this problem. whenever i try to install nitro pdf both version 5 and 6, halfway through the installation, this error message "Error 1935. an error occured during the ......component {9BAE13A2-E7AF-D6C3-A01F-C8B3B9A1E18E}.HRESULT: 0X80070003." comes up and installation quits by rolling back. I am using windows 7 version 6.1 build 7600 and nitro pdf was working fine. This problem started, after i uninstalled, when i tried to install the same version of nitro pdf. Please help me around, Thanks in advance.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 10, 2009)

@toofan
Here is the Image you requested.
*img3.imageshack.us/i/45470884.jpg/
*img143.imageshack.us/i/dsc00545l.jpg/
Direct link
*img3.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=45470884.jpg

Also as i am using sony DSC W210. i checked the settings. I guess it doesn't come with manual mode. I can't set aperture or focal on my own.

If any one has exp with similar series, please advice the best way out.


----------



## pimpom (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> he he. You're right. Its always with me or you can say you can't find me without the camera(Friends always use this line).


 I know what you mean. My friends sometimes tease me about it too. Two years ago, my 7-year old niece was hit by a light truck and I rushed to the hospital when I heard the news. A few days later, when she had passed the critical point, a friend remarked that I must have REALLY been in a hurry because I hadn't taken my camera along.

My wife and children always call me when they see something I might want to photograph. Earlier tonight, my daughter called me when she found this cute little frog in our bathroom. 

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/3443/frogq.jpg

(My daughter has participated in two photography contests and won a prize in both).


----------



## toofan (Sep 11, 2009)

@Cool. Very colorful pics. Specially the Images in which there is a  light beam are looking very nice and different in approach.

@ins_ins: yes now these are the pics to watch. Actually the burning cigarette and the smoke has its own charm(not in a way of smoking ) and can be seen clearly in extremes.
Use the macro mode freely. Its best most of the time (taking close-up).

@pimpom: What a family sirji! 
about the pic: just look into his eyes, these saying something but i am not able to figure it out.

Pimpon  change its background to black or something and enhance this pic in photo editing software. It will be one of the best in your profile.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2009)

@pimpom - Nice. 

@toofan - Thanks


----------



## pimpom (Sep 11, 2009)

toofan said:


> @pimpom: What a family sirji!
> about the pic: just look into his eyes, these saying something but i am not able to figure it out.


He was probably thinking "Who's this guy invading my privacy?" 



> Pimpon  change its background to black or something and enhance this pic in photo editing software. It will be one of the best in your profile.


I'll get around to that when I have more time. I simply cropped and resized the pic before posting it.


----------



## toofan (Sep 11, 2009)

I had done this for you but forget the pen drive at home. I will post the pic as soon as possible.


----------



## Krow (Sep 11, 2009)

@pimpom, toofan and cool G5 Nice photographs. Seriously this forum is not all that dead. 

One more question to you all... I need some help here... Can you guys help me?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=120905


----------



## toofan (Sep 11, 2009)

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/3477/frogkf.jpg

Basic Post processing. Removed the background which was distracting the beauty of this creature. Reduced the shining of the steel rod. 

I know I am not up to the mark. I tried to bring back the blueness of his eyes which is hiding by the reflection of flash but it was killing the feel of the image.

Need ur feedback. what improvements can be done.

Pimpom: Did you shot the pic in raw mode?


----------



## pimpom (Sep 11, 2009)

Good job with toning down the glare of the "steel rod". Actually this is the edge of the toilet cover.

The edges of Mr.Frog's body where it meets the now-dark background are too sharp and look unnatural. Blur it some more with Photoshop.

The part you also removed in the lower right-hand side is the flat part of the toilet cover.

No, I didn't shoot this in RAW. It was a quick snap in jpeg.


----------



## toofan (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back. The point has been noted for future and I will correct the image I had.


----------



## toofan (Sep 12, 2009)

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/4243/nightscenery.jpg


Camera Model Name    DMC-FZ28
Shooting Date/Time    05/09/2009   7:40:44 PM
Tv (Shutter Speed)    13
Av (Aperture Value)    3.6
Exposure Compensation    0
ISO Speed    200


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 12, 2009)

An Old pic..but worth posting...
 Will surely remind you of your college days..
SMall Size:
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/9854/3911262037321afc68c3m.jpg
Full Size
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/8081/39112620375fe67ca483o.jpg

Sry for poor quality..its 2 yr old image taken from a 2MP camera mobile...
-----Added Later-----------
Just wanna add something.. The black box in the image is actually a cig packet.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Toofan - The pic is somewhat shaken. It would have been brilliant if you would have rested the camera on some rigid object.

@INS-ANI - I can't connect with the pic but that's because I'm in commerce stream. Engineers here will surely will. Still I loved this shot. Reminds me of my friends who are currently doing engineering


----------



## toofan (Sep 13, 2009)

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/5287/dayflower.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 13, 2009)

That flower looks beautiful man. Which specie?
Colours, composition & exposure all seem really good.


----------



## toofan (Sep 13, 2009)

cool:
I had taken night scenery with panasonic FZ28 and i am not sure about his performance.
I should have used the timer function.

And this flower we call is dopahariya. (DAy flower) which blossom in sunlight only. And after 12am it starts closing his petals back.

Thanks for your precious comments.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
this flower is somewhat strange. All the flowers in that pot have red petals. Its the only one with red and white.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 13, 2009)

I too haven't seen a flower with different coloured petals anytime. I liked it.


----------



## toofan (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks. if you were a biology student then you can easily understood the reasons behind this. I was a Maths-Bio student till 12 But I forget the Bio part.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 14, 2009)

I know the reason behind this


----------



## toofan (Sep 16, 2009)

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/7840/mystreet450x600.jpg

*My Street* !


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice shot Toofan.
Try taking one more reeling down it should come wonderful. Maybe position the road end towards side than the middle. Try it & post it here if possible.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2009)

I mean like this one. I was not on my knees though when I took it.

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/2253/img2180g.jpg

What do you think Toofan? How is the shot?


----------



## toofan (Sep 16, 2009)

Good Shot.  you covering more space. The sky is also beautiful.
My focus was on the shining surface of the road early morning. And when i saw the shot in pc it was good enough. i took the shot from 5 to 10 cm up from the ground.
And In original one. On viewing the image in 100% I can see a buffalo (left of road)and two goats in center of the road which i was not aware at the time of shot.

What does reeling means?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Ur shot has some pattern to watch.

I get one Idea from your image.

Take a shot from near that pond of water present in the road. Taking that as the main subject. I am too looking for such ditch in my nearby road now. And waiting for rain. 

And my colony has not that much space to take it in landscape.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> Good Shot.  you covering more space. The sky is also beautiful.
> My focus was on the shining surface of the road early morning. And when i saw the shot in pc it was good enough. i took the shot from 5 to 10 cm up from the ground.
> And In original one. On viewing the image in 100% I can see a buffalo (left of road)and two goats in center of the road which i was not aware at the time of shot.
> 
> ...



Reeling in the sense crouching in such a way that you cannot see the horizon.
Nice idea but the place I took this shot is not anyway near my house, it's some well 45 min bus journey to the local university. I won't be going there anytime soon. 

The road in your shot looks very newly made i.e. the top gravel. The shine on it looks beautiful & your focus is also spot on. 8)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 16, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3521/3926001007_86083eebc8_o.jpg

hey everyone ...one of cherai beach cochin....I loved the colours in this image....guess with a little post processing this could be made wallpaper material


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2009)

One word: Very_Beautiful !


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2009)

Too good 
Speechless !


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 17, 2009)

This is one of the nice snaps of my recent visit to malavli...
hope you will like it.

*yfrog.com/07dsc00793ddj

PLZ NOTE: High rez Image :3991X2037 1.4 Mb


----------



## pimpom (Sep 17, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey everyone ...one of cherai beach cochin....I loved the colours in this image....guess with a little post processing this could be made wallpaper material


That's beautiful - beautiful enough to be used as a wallpaper without pp.

Regarding post processing, I am not against it and I sometimes do it myself. But some people, even advanced photographers, are obsessed with it and think that EVERY shot HAS to be _extensively_ manipulated with an image processing software. Personally, I think this is foolish.


----------



## toofan (Sep 17, 2009)

To the extent of the feel of photograph P.P. is Ok. But if you totally changed the image for something else to something else then one can be praised for the post processing but not for the photograph.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> hey everyone ...one of cherai beach cochin....I loved the colours in this image....guess with a little post processing this could be made wallpaper material


Awesome dude!!!

As pimpom says, this stand to be a wallpaper without any PP...

Bring more


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks guys....am learning a lot from this thread....by the way the post processing done on the image of the chameleon was amazing......would be nice if you could elaborate on how it was done..


----------



## pimpom (Sep 18, 2009)

A chameleon? I must have missed that one. There's more than 300 posts in the thread now, so what's the post #?


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2009)

I think he may be taking about the frog.


----------



## Krow (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah... The frog is pretty good. *toofan* the PP can be a bit finer as *pimpom* said, but you did a great job. 

@ *izzikio_rage* Good pic mate (the beach and the sky. The angle of the shot and the composition is next to perfect, while nature did the rest for you.)


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2009)

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/5666/whitebeauty2.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Good toofan but I feel the second flower in the backdrop causing nuisance in oogling at the beauty of the one in the foreground. Try from some other angle. I would like to see all edges of the foreground flower to make it a better picture. Just a helpful criticism don't take it the wrong way.


----------



## toofan (Sep 18, 2009)

Yup I agree to you. I will definitely  try next time when they will blossom. This image is taken at late evening. I don't remember exactly But I would have used the flash (low intensity). Taken from a cannon SX110IS.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just trying my hand at Panning. Nothing extra-ordinary though, I need a lot of practise. Please comment.

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/1816/img0379l.jpg


*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5745/img0380ro.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 19, 2009)

The taxi pic is pretty good. I would have liked the bike to be non-blurred. But, frame is well composed in both the pics. 

Offtopic: I wouldn't be watermarking in Comic Sans MS font.


----------



## toofan (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow Panning. Good images cool.  I liked the bike one more.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 19, 2009)

@Techalomaniac - Forgot to change the settings under Irfanview hence the Comic Sans font.

Will most probably shoot some more pics in the week. I need to get better with panning.


----------



## toofan (Sep 20, 2009)

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/4323/beetalboys.jpg

Again a intended flash image.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Beetal BOys!*


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thats a really cool image .....love it.


----------



## Krow (Sep 20, 2009)

vamsi... *Please* resize the pics you post its a real pain to see such large pics. Post thumbnails here so that the thread width is not messed up. 

Regarding the pic, Its decent and you can become a much better photographer with a little finetuning.

Try and focus on an object on the foreground and not the background. The focus is on the stem and hence if the frame did not include the blurred leaf, it would be pretty good. Hope this helps.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/8114/dscn0874o.th.jpg
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/1676/dscn0883r.th.jpg
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/1834/dscn0885c.th.jpg
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/9084/rscn0894.th.jpg


----------



## Krow (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice try *vamsi*. A little bit of exposure correction is needed to greatly enhance your images.


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2009)

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/4651/lilly.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool image toofan but where is the original one?

@vamsikrishna919 - Resize the pics to some respectable 640*480 which are appropriate for web viewing. Each of your image is still around 1 MB in size which is too big. While saving your image, save it in .jpg & reduce its quality to further keep its size down. 

Your images are good but the flash seem to spoil them. Turn the flash off & try clicking. On a second though are they shot with a mobile phone?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2009)

G5, no those aren't from my feel phone. those was from Nikon CoolPix E5200 A sh!ti Digicam.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2009)

My friend's cat lying besides me when I went to his home. I had the camera with me & so I kept it in front of him & took the picture. I didn't got into composing image as I was fearing he might get angry & hit the camera with his paw. The light was fairly dim in the room so the image is a bit low on contrast.

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/9386/img2048af.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Sep 21, 2009)

_*Title :Good Morning !*_

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3531/3935383579_39a3150659.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> My friend's cat lying besides me when I went to his home. I had the camera with me & so I kept it in front of him & took the picture. I didn't got into composing image as I was fearing he might get angry & hit the camera with his paw. The light was fairly dim in the room so the image is a bit low on contrast.
> 
> *img6.imageshack.us/img6/9386/img2048af.jpg


*img19.imageshack.us/img19/2687/12092009153.th.jpg

similarities?


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2009)

@Vamsi. Nice images specially the Pink with water drops on them.

@cool: The original has a wall behind it with tearing paint. Is this cat that innocent. 
And thanks.

@Stuge: Awesome Morning Friend.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are some of unedited pics of cats i found during my stay in my village.
*img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00362qx.jpg/
*img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc00427ot.jpg/
*img36.imageshack.us/i/dsc00430nb.jpg/
*img35.imageshack.us/i/dsc00432a.jpg/
*img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc00434ib.jpg/
And the angry cat 
*img42.imageshack.us/i/dsc00446v.jpg/
DIrect link
*img42.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00362qx.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2009)

*img223.imageshack.us/img223/6435/nainitalhills.jpg


*img121.imageshack.us/img121/9289/pineshills.jpg

*Beyond The Reach!*

This is the view of Hills form Pines (Nainital).

I have converted it to  gray scale. Please comment on them so that I can improve.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Dont Fear of size both are less then 60 kb each.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 22, 2009)

toofan really nice 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title :Misty Mountains Far Far Away !

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2456/3942360231_4f7da5da9f.jpg


Canon Ixus


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2009)

@INS-ANI - Those cats look really cute. Innocent too. 

@Stuge - I loved the Good Morning shot. That seems to be a great morning for every shutterbug. Where was the shot taken?

@Toofan - Lovely Mountains. I prefer the coloured version since the grayscale didn't work at-least for me.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Some more panning shots 
Panning requires a hell lot of practise & also a bit of luck to master.

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/4421/img0405g.jpg

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/9762/panfullcar.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @INS-ANI - Those cats look really cute. Innocent too.
> 
> @Stuge - I loved the Good Morning shot. That seems to be a great morning for every shutterbug. Where was the shot taken?
> 
> @Toofan - Lovely Mountains. I prefer the coloured version since the grayscale didn't work at-least for me.


kasauni ,Uttaranchal


----------



## kalpik (Sep 22, 2009)

Some pics i took during my mini vacation last weekend: *img41.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=18092009096.jpg

I'm not really the photographer types, so go easy on me


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

@toofan I liked the grayscale more. Added mystery and somewhat would be suited for fantasy movies' cover like LOTR. 

@ Stuge I liketh. 

@ Cool G5 you are getting better... 

@kalpik N82... Nice cam, but not really for photographers. Anyway, it really doesnt matter which cam.  And we have to go easy on you, don't we?  Where did u go for vacs? I like the trees.  I liked pics 1,5,7,8,9,10 and 15.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup.. I know N82 is not a professional cam.. But still.. The pics came out well, so thought of posting here 

I went to Kanatal, Uttaranchal.. Stayed here: *www.kanatalresorts.com

The last few pics with the water and stuff is the Tehri Dam.. That place was amazing! I could still see rooftops of drowned houses!


----------



## toofan (Sep 22, 2009)

@cool Now these are much much better and I will call the first one near to perfect.

@Kalpik : Buy a digi cam now. YOu has got the vision you need the proper gear for it.
Very very good shots.

And do visit Kumaoun Region(in Uttaranchal) also next time. Like Nainital, Ranikhet, Kausani, Munsari etc.


----------



## Krow (Sep 22, 2009)

^toofan, u mean Munshiyari??? Where the roads end? I was there its like 100kms from Almoda. Beautiful place. Dint have a decent cam at that time, else....


----------



## Stuge (Sep 23, 2009)

*Title :Stars-Go merri Go Round* :
(Star Trail )


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3491/3856545253_e75415873f.jpg

30 sec (38 images ) stacked 

*trying to find where I have hide the stacked picture with original colours *lol


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 23, 2009)

thats a nice pic stuge...how exactly do you create that?


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> ^toofan, u mean Munshiyari??? Where the roads end? I was there its like 100kms from Almoda. Beautiful place. Dint have a decent cam at that time, else....



Yes Its *Munshiyari*. After that comes *Dharchula*. I had gone till *"Thal"* a place before Munshiyari. But that time I was a kid studying at 10th and I had that "reel wala camera". And that time to me snapping a nature scene was like wasting of one shot.

then there is *Pindari glaciar*. Its a must go place. Very very beautiful Place all filled with mountains, and Snow.

Stuge. Nice image. How to create those. Some tutorials.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 23, 2009)

@kalpik - Nice images. I think you have clicked them in AUTO mode, next time try to tune the WB, Exposure Compensation etc & your pics should be more come out more beautiful.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 23, 2009)

@Star Trail :You guys can use Star Trail /Photoshop software for staccking purpose .

Capture as many as pictures as you can ,as this needs a lot of patience .1/2  or 3 hour long exposure photography is little difficult with digital sensor due to sensor heatingup problem .(THats why for start trails many people still prefer Flim )


The above picture is coposed of 38 images of 30sec each .ISO 200 ,f2.8


----------



## Krow (Sep 23, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yes Its *Munshiyari*. After that comes *Dharchula*. I had gone till *"Thal"* a place before Munshiyari. But that time I was a kid studying at 10th and I had that "reel wala camera". And that time to me snapping a nature scene was like wasting of one shot.


Same here. I too had only a reel cam! 


> then there is *Pindari glaciar*. Its a must go place. Very very beautiful Place all filled with mountains, and Snow.


We were gonna go there, but couldn't for lack of time!  But nonetheless, we went to a hot water spring. Smelled of sulphur..


----------



## Stuge (Sep 23, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Same here. I too had only a reel cam!
> 
> We were gonna go there, but couldn't for lack of time!  But nonetheless, we went to a hot water spring. Smelled of sulphur..



hmm strange ,I've have been snapping pictures of Nature since my childhood(since the age of 9 years ) ,even when I had those ASA film camera (like Canon T70(SLR) ,Canon BF-7 etc).

I use to keep a camera for myself and click whatever I like .

I will post one or two pictures from that time


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2009)

It will be good to see the past.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some more Panning Photography Shots. Now I want to try panning some people, let's see how it goes.

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/5861/santrocarpanning.th.jpg

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/6906/bikerpanningcadellroad.th.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 23, 2009)

@toofan: the black and white shot is amazing....specially the way the way the crisp detail of the foreground melts into the mists of the backdrop....

@Cool G5: panning shots are great fun....but its a matter of luck and practice that your subject does not get blurred....your shots are pretty good....

@stuge: loved star streaks the first time I saw them.....what is the method to get such a photo...you used 30 shots right .....over how long a period? A tripod is a must I guess...


----------



## Stuge (Sep 24, 2009)

so here it is

*Title :Above the Clouds !*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/3949464202_17d817d901.jpg

Note:This is a Scanned Picture Taken in 1994 l.Picture has been taken by me and I was around 8 + at that time .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@izzikio_rage: I have posted the method above.
@G5:great going with Panning


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

This one is cool. Stuge, u were always a photographer it seems.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2009)

Stuge seems to be a born photographer


----------



## toofan (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Izziko.

Stuge might have a camera with him right form the birth.
Which model you use these days.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/2107/waytohome.jpg

*Down to Earth.*​


----------



## Krow (Sep 24, 2009)

^Whats that insect called? Pretty cool pic man!


----------



## toofan (Sep 24, 2009)

Opps I don't know his name. Thanks.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks for compliments guys 

These days I'm using Nikon D40 and Canon Ixus 950IS .Ready to get Nikon-D700 ,but rumors suggest NikonD700x is about to launched .So,I will wait before it is lauched and get D700 at that time


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 24, 2009)

I used to shoot with a yashica film-roll camera. Will digg my cupboard to see if I can find some goodies. I didn't experimented then since the film-roll & D&P were too costly.


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2009)

I had a cannon one. But for me photography is limited to portraits.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 25, 2009)

*Title :Behind the mountains*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2612/3951853804_6797c7fb77_b.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 25, 2009)

stuge: thats a really really beautiful image...good job.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 25, 2009)

@stuge - You're too good man  Another excellent picture.

Today, I tried panning people & I found its lot tougher to get a good shot than doing panning on zooming vehicles. Here are a couple of images.

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/6597/boyrunpanning.th.jpg


*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7872/bowlerpanning.th.jpg


Offtopic- I'm unable to post fullsized images from Imageshack since yesterday. Another forum bug or problem at Imageshack end?


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2009)

coool nice ones.



*img195.imageshack.us/img195/582/ghostz.jpg

*Its my Illusion!*

I tried tried and succeeded at last.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Cool after uploading the image. click on my images link and from there copy the first linkfor forums.)


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 26, 2009)

*img18.imageshack.us/i/dsc00497vb.jpg/
Ghar ka Khana.... in the loving memory of ghar ka khana, which i get to eat once every year.

*img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc00471ah.jpg/
While getting bored at my table.

*img43.imageshack.us/i/dsc00508jd.jpg/
A bw snap of wall radium paint on my sis's room.

*img33.imageshack.us/i/atgaaaco2e2zgsy6py0dydq.jpg/
An optical illusion snap... guess what it is?

*img33.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=atgaaaco2e2zgsy6py0dydq.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 26, 2009)

wHATS THAT AT FIRST IMAGE


----------



## Aspire (Sep 26, 2009)

toofan said:


> coool nice ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is that shirt levitating or hanging from hanger?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


INS-ANI said:


> *img18.imageshack.us/i/dsc00497vb.jpg/
> Ghar ka Khana.... in the loving memory of ghar ka khana, which i get to eat once every year.
> 
> *img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc00471ah.jpg/
> ...




^^
The pics dont work


----------



## toofan (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol aspire thats me.


----------



## Krow (Sep 26, 2009)

@Aspire Lol man..  Its done using low shutter speed AFAIK.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 27, 2009)

hi these are my pics collection. All these have been clicked with auto setting. i like clicking natures still shots very much.
*img30.imageshack.us/img30/2104/dsc01737l.th.jpg
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/6634/dsc01743kk.th.jpg
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/2241/dsc01744gx.th.jpg
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/6883/dsc01746ky.th.jpg
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/397/dsc01750w.th.jpg
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/8318/dsc01751h.th.jpg
*img188.imageshack.us/img188/3985/dsc01752s.th.jpg
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/3156/dsc01761k.th.jpg
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/4341/dsc01772g.th.jpg
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/2236/dsc01777un.th.jpg
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/8066/dsc01800o.th.jpg
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6297/dsc01840sw.th.jpg
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/9340/dsc01947i.th.jpg
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/9166/dsc01948nl.th.jpg
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/9939/dsc01949u.th.jpg


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 27, 2009)

some more!!!!

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/9514/dsc01749a.th.jpg
*img180.imageshack.us/img180/7383/dsc01753w.th.jpg
*img34.imageshack.us/img34/5240/dsc01822r.th.jpg
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/3964/dsc01876u.th.jpg

My experiments with my cam         *img16.imageshack.us/img16/1719/dsc01930ei.th.jpg
*img177.imageshack.us/img177/7047/dsc01931a.th.jpg
*img32.imageshack.us/img32/645/dsc01935r.th.jpg
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/957/dsc01934uw.th.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 27, 2009)

Vibhav good images as a starter. 
One advice 
Decide the subject first and then compose the scene. As in many images you don't have a subject. Eyes just keep searching for something.
And try to keep the subject in the main frame.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 27, 2009)

@vibhav - Get out of AUTO & experiment with MANUAL mode. You will start learning & eventually your photography skills would improve. Your images as pointed by toofan have no point of attention. Start learning the basics like rule of thirds, horizon etc & you should be able to click some really good pictures.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 27, 2009)

nice pic vaibhav for trial  : ).You will need to understand the composition thing and other too .

I know that place in Delhi 

and use Manual Mode too   Auto Isn't bad ,but some tweaks is always required even with point and shoot .

Read books and magazine too


----------



## Ambar (Sep 27, 2009)

Aila Stuge baba aap idhar bhi??

ViKiD™ here....


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 27, 2009)

INS-ANI said:


> *img18.imageshack.us/i/dsc00497vb.jpg/
> Ghar ka Khana.... in the loving memory of ghar ka khana, which i get to eat once every year.
> 
> *img41.imageshack.us/i/dsc00471ah.jpg/
> ...


Follow the last URL if image don't works.

@toofan
The first image is of a uncooked poha. We call that stuff chura.


----------



## Aspire (Sep 27, 2009)

toofan said:


> Lol aspire thats me.



I'm talking about the shirt in the right upper corner


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 27, 2009)

can you suggest me some tips and tricks or some books.


----------



## toofan (Sep 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> I'm talking about the shirt in the right upper corner



Kid those are pants.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


vaibhav_jain said:


> can you suggest me some tips and tricks or some books.



The first manual is your Digi cam's manual.
or you can try.

Digital Photography Guide 2009 - Premiere Issue
download it from somewhere.

But before 
What camera do you have.?


----------



## Aspire (Sep 27, 2009)

toofan said:


> Kid those are pants.



oh so are they levitating or hanging from hanger?


----------



## Krow (Sep 27, 2009)

^Good question Aspire.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 27, 2009)

Ambar said:


> Aila Stuge baba aap idhar bhi??
> 
> ViKiD™ here....


Yoo ! Vikid !


----------



## Ambar (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice....so i gotta start posting here! 

let me copy my stuff from teh other forum!


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 27, 2009)

i have sony DSC H-10


----------



## toofan (Sep 27, 2009)

Its a nice cam. Now start using the manual mode. First read the camera manual's manual mode section. then you can download different books (hope you know how to download).

Or you can aSk cool_G5 and pimpom they can provide you some basic tutorials on how to use manual mode.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 27, 2009)

@vaibhav jain....as a kid I always wanted to know what would happen if I did that...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
just found an old sony cam....one writing the images to a floppy .....it has 10X zoom and is huge.....the battery is dead though.....suggest something cool that can be done with it...


----------



## Ambar (Sep 27, 2009)

Any Pero DSLR users here??


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for suggestion i know hot use manual mode but dont know how to experiment.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 28, 2009)

*

Title :FaceLift:*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2537/3960109023_c3ae89a0a0.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 28, 2009)

@ amber : Stuge, Sword Fish are some of those who use DSLR.

@vibhav: two basic funda.
1. For person photography generally the background should be blurr. More the blurr more the image is impressive.
2. For nature(landscapes) photography generally more the depth of field more the impression you produce.

for background blurring use the f stop between 2.8 to 4.0 or something and use as much zoom you can.

for scenery use f stop above 5.

also check cool_G5 blog for blurr efect.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@stuge beautiful again.

vibhav check  the depth of field in this image by stuge. You can see the last edge of the building absolutely clear.

and for blurr effect example you can check my this image.

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/4586/rosessa.jpg

Camera Model Name	Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
Shooting Date/Time	05/08/2009 9:00:32 AM
Shooting Mode	Manual
My Colors Mode	Off
Tv (Shutter Speed)	1/13
Av (Aperture Value)	4.3
Light Metering	Center Weighted Avg.
ISO Speed	80
Lens	6.0 - 60.0 mm
Focal Length	60.0 mm
Digital Zoom	None
IS Mode	On
Image Size	3456x2592
Image Quality	Superfine
Flash	Off


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 28, 2009)

@ vibhav - Don't worry even if you are not able to use manual mode.
First head over to wikipedia & read on terms like Aperture, Shutter Speed, ISO, White Balance, Metering etc. 

After that you will be able to make head or tail of my post on Bokeh in simpler words getting a clear foreground image with a fuzzy background.


----------



## toofan (Sep 28, 2009)

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/5674/nainitallake.jpg

*Naini Lake.*​


----------



## Krow (Sep 28, 2009)

Toofan : Cool pic, but last time I saw that lake i remember it was dark green and not even remotely blue.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Image Toofan. Composition is spot on & the little boat adds some spice to the already excellent image.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 29, 2009)

awesome pic toofan


----------



## toofan (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks friends.




Techalomaniac said:


> Toofan : Cool pic, but last time I saw that lake i remember it was dark green and not even remotely blue.



I tell you a surprising fact about Nainital. It changes its color three time a day sometime.

And I had seen that many times changing form green to blue or green to muddy in just minutes.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 29, 2009)

*Painted Sky*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/3931438216_3a27d090e8.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 29, 2009)

@stuge - Any PP done on that image? Good Image


----------



## Stuge (Sep 29, 2009)

yup ,post processing done (As usual ).like playing with brightness ,contrast etc .Infact I was able to create such an effect,as I selected the wrong white balance .


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Sep 29, 2009)

@stuge....if you don't mind can you please post a hi-res of your image...it looks great.


----------



## toofan (Sep 29, 2009)

Nope don't do so. Just give the link to himadri as I had limited bb account.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 29, 2009)

*img169.imageshack.us/img169/5456/myfriend.th.jpg

Clicked my friend who was enjoying cool breeze in an local train.

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4879/nokiabattery.th.jpg

Purchased a new original Nokia Battery for my phone today. It's the BP-5M rated at 900mah. Costed me Rs.690.


----------



## Krow (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cool G5* Thats a nice way to show-off your battery 
Can you take the same pic with a tighter frame, so that none of the shadow is cut?


----------



## toofan (Sep 30, 2009)

Cool Nice shot. 

Now A days I am getting more interest in People Photography rather then Macros or Nature.

One example.


*img340.imageshack.us/img340/1677/bunnya.jpg

Bunny My friend.​


----------



## Krow (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice capture of emotion toofan.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2009)

toofan said:


> Cool Nice shot.
> 
> Now A days I am getting more interest in People Photography rather then Macros or Nature.



Thanks. And its not just you but me too getting addicted to photographing people.



			
				toofan said:
			
		

> One example.
> 
> 
> *img340.imageshack.us/img340/1677/bunnya.jpg
> ...



I had shot a similar emotion but had to delete the pic since my friend was unhappy with it.


----------



## toofan (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks cool.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 30, 2009)

Title :Golden Wheat 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/3967794551_fe49b5b47a.jpg

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Himadri :I will pm you


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 30, 2009)

@stuge - Good Shot.


----------



## toofan (Oct 1, 2009)

Stuge good. Can you tell me where do you live.


----------



## toofan (Oct 1, 2009)

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/6849/pines.jpg

Pine tree​


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 1, 2009)

@Toofan - Was the MACRO mode on at the time you were shooting the shot? The background doesn't appear to be blurred or you purposely didn't wanted to blur it?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 1, 2009)

Stuge said:


> Title :Golden Wheat
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3456/3967794551_fe49b5b47a.jpg
> 
> ...



this is also a very cool photo...but that blue thing on the field behind the wheat(not the one on the extreme right)....seems to be in air....what is it?


----------



## toofan (Oct 1, 2009)

@cool: Nope no macro mode. I did it intentionally. My intentions were to take a shot which would be sharp to the far end. But when I was composing I felt the limitations of my camera. As the background doesn't come that sharp because I can't go beyond f stop of 8.

@himadri_sm: these are green houses.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 1, 2009)

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/8547/moonbr.jpg

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8557/moon2m.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 2, 2009)

@toofan: the pine tree shot is pretty good.......just a suggestion ....I guess it would have looked better if it was taken in the evening or early morning.....


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for feedback izzikio. I will try to take another shot at morning time as In evenings that area get covered by shadows.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@amber very fine images try to re-size them down so that can be viewed easily in screen and that will reduce the image size also.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 2, 2009)

Will do next time.. 
PS: I think its the forum layout which is hindering the image! 
Coz its displaying flawlessly on another forum


----------



## Stuge (Oct 2, 2009)

himadri_sm said:


> this is also a very cool photo...but that blue thing on the field behind the wheat(not the one on the extreme right)....seems to be in air....what is it?


Sheds for Greenhouse Effect 

@ambar :great pix 



toofan said:


> Stuge good. Can you tell me where do you live.



Delhi

nice pine tree picture


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stuge said:


> Sheds for Greenhouse Effect



something doesn't feel right about it...like its been placed there...maybe the depth of field is creating that illusion.


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2009)

@stuge: I asked because all your pics are of hilly region.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Out-Of-Focus Photography*



> Every photographer craves for razor images. Have you ever wondered out of focus images can sometimes be good than razor sharp ones? Fascinated with blur in digital photography, I thought what if I blur the subject? I love the kind of hazy cinematography portrayed in movies showing the vision of a drunken character. I thought if it did wonders on video it should do the same in still photography too. I went ahead & the results were a treat to watch.



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2443/3973956621_9495b97628_o.jpg

Read Complete Article​


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool G5......Thats really Cool...


----------



## Ambar (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful...

A random pic...

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/6711/dsc02148f.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2009)

a little off the track....what is the cheapest external flash (gun) that I can buy...and how much?


----------



## toofan (Oct 3, 2009)

@gaurav: good and inspiring  article and images. YOu always give me new Ideas when I am thinking now what to try.

Amber: for me this is your best image till now. And somewhat different.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

^He's not Amber, He's *Ambar* or ViKiD


----------



## Stuge (Oct 3, 2009)

@G5 :Nice .One more line for the addition in the article .Out of focus photography technically is known as Bokeh .

I have also done few such experiments with my point and shoot ,but pns isn't really made for bokeh photography .

few pictures of my experiment with point and shoot .(*not good at all* )

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3342/3536785047_215150e124.jpg
*
vertical
*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2062/3536994333_ae9d1c494a.jpg

*horizontal :*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2463/3537834630_5aa6c7e01b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 3, 2009)

Stuge can we see some examples from DSLR.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 3, 2009)

@stuge - Not bokeh exactly cause the whole subject is blurred. You can call it bokeh when a part is focussed sharply while the rest is blurred away. I had written an article on bokeh sometime back.

Even I have a point & shoot & craving to get a DSLR which is not possible as of now. You're right P&S can't get the heavy bokeh which we see in pics shot from a DSLR. Maybe its time I graduate to DSLR but currently short on funds. You have some great pics in your stock.

@Toofan - Anytime Toofan. I also love to see those beautiful perspectives in your images.


----------



## Ambar (Oct 3, 2009)

@toofan its just a vella image xD 

@techalomaniac..... hmmm...aila baba how do jo0 noe me??


----------



## toofan (Oct 3, 2009)

sometime Vella (?) is upto the mark.


----------



## Krow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ambar said:


> @techalomaniac..... hmmm...aila baba how do jo0 noe me??


It was very difficult. Had to borrow a couple of eyes from a bat. You dunno what all I had to go through to noe you!


----------



## Ambar (Oct 3, 2009)

lolz....


----------



## Stuge (Oct 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Not bokeh exactly cause the whole subject is blurred. You can call it bokeh when a part is focussed sharply while the rest is blurred away. I had written an article on bokeh sometime back.


well,its upto you what you want to say

@Toofan :I haven't done much bokeh stuff with my DSLR .At the momentI'm waiting for the 50mm f1.4 lens along with D700   .I may get 50mm much before that .


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2009)

D700 Wow. If am not wrong that one is the second best performer after D3.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey... great Bokeh shots Stuge. 
Anyone here tried tilt-shift?


----------



## azzu (Oct 4, 2009)

taken with nokia n72
edited and tweaked
*img251.imageshack.us/img251/6796/road1v.jpg

wanted the sun Xcaltly in middle of tree's but cudnt happen becauze i was on moving car 
taken with my SE w595(no autofocus) 
no tweaking or editing 
just optimized for forum
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/3055/xoxp.jpg
kaantee  unedited ,, w595
*img29.imageshack.us/img29/8489/kantet.jpg

osx style 
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/892/osxe.jpg
plane sky ,i luv this image
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/4467/skyk.jpg
my Only Girl friend 
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/5689/bykel.jpg

guys plzz comment iam much interested in photography


----------



## Krow (Oct 4, 2009)

EDIT: I like the sun between the trees. Very nice considering especially that they were taken from moving car. 

Good photography overall azzu or ajju!


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2009)

Good images specially sun between trees and Kante.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/9715/rajesh.jpg

*Whats Wrong! I Can't Be There Everytime.*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice shot azeem. The trees shot is good considering you took it from a moving vehicle. Even the road in the first shot is good.

@Toofan - This shot is good. The guy seems really worried, just like a husband out of labor room.


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks. What a guess Man. 
They were expecting the baby those days. And may be he was talking to her wife.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics azzu .....especially the one with the sun and the trees.....great planning on your part to be able to take that from a moving car....


----------



## Stuge (Oct 5, 2009)

good picture vimal and Azzu 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Title: Flowers are the sweetest thing god has made !*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2424/3872226614_ffd66e25a5.jpg

Camera :IXUS 950is


----------



## toofan (Oct 5, 2009)

Stuge You always comes with perfect Images.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

@Stuge - That's a really beautiful image. Wonderful colors. One thing I would like to say is the background is a bit cluttered to bring out the best from the flower. A smooth non-complex background would have helped. Maybe try shooting from a different angle.

Regarding cheapest external flash gun, I think Canon Speedlite 270EX. For which camera you need? Nikon or Canon?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @Stuge - That's a really beautiful image. Wonderful colors. One thing I would like to say is the background is a bit cluttered to bring out the best from the flower. A smooth non-complex background would have helped. Maybe try shooting from a different angle.


Dude ,I'm, aware of it .

Background was terrible from all sides .


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

Was just helping you  No Worries stuge.
And what about the flashgun? You want one for Canon or Nikon?

BTW guys I would like to know your suggestions on this;



> I would like to display my Flickr Photostream on my Wordpress Site. For the same, I selected the plugin Flickr+ Highsilde. The plugin is working fine but I was wondering is there any other way, more interesting way to display photos on wordpress?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 5, 2009)

which DSLR you have got ? for Nikon go with Nikon and for Canon go with Canon ,speedgun .Simple as that .
I guess ,I'm able to get you  properly ? what do you want to know .


----------



## cyberjunkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Random stuff

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/3838/bulbl.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6932/nikony.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/4289/appleki.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 5, 2009)

I loved the second shot CJ. I think you're passionate about macros which you're really good at.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 5, 2009)

Sharing few on my old pics... most of them taken from N73..
A cloudy day
*img156.imageshack.us/i/28032008094.jpg/
Blue sky
*img194.imageshack.us/i/addykitang.jpg/
Mahawaleshwar forest 
*img194.imageshack.us/i/dsc00277ke.jpg/
Evening-sunset
*img204.imageshack.us/i/dsc00280i.jpg/

*img204.imageshack.us/i/dsc01132e.jpg/
*img198.imageshack.us/i/dsc01137sp.jpg/
*img198.imageshack.us/i/image595.jpg/
*img526.imageshack.us/i/image601.jpg/

A snap taken from window
*img143.imageshack.us/i/image404.jpg/
*img25.imageshack.us/i/image405i.jpg/
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Direct link to Gallery
*img156.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=28032008094.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 5, 2009)

Cyber Junk Nicon's Lens Cover Is nicely composed.

Ins-Ani: beautiful Images.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2009)

@CJ post more. What is the third image though? Table corner? My imagination ran wild for some time staring at it. 

@INS-ANI *img143.imageshack.us/img143/1522/image404.jpg is really awesome. 

Ok. Posting some of mine. 

*i37.tinypic.com/aeuwiu.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/xfw5z4.jpg

*i33.tinypic.com/344y1hh.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 5, 2009)

Anoroin: Very beautiful Images and composition. Although the book and worm shots are incorrectly white balanced but The vision is there.

Its raining raining and raining whole day. And my left eye went wrong yesterday. I had a checkup and now I am using PC by wearing a black goggles. Although the Doc. Advised me to take a rest but Cant stop my urge.

*Did I Saw You Clicking ! Look Into My Eyes.*

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/2883/eyesb.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @CJ post more. What is the third image though? Table corner? My imagination ran wild for some time staring at it.


Apples IMO. 

All you guys have jumped in with great pics. Suddenly there are a host of photographers in here!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 5, 2009)

^Was looking at it in a CRT monitor, honestly, it was looking really strange.


----------



## Krow (Oct 5, 2009)

*Anorion*.. Me too using 17" CRT, looked strange at first, but it was made easy by the fact that I was eating an Apple. I was thinking, "Hey, haven't I seen these thingies in the pic somewhere?" 

@ ALL : Please have a look here. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=945285 Use this addon especially for this thread, where people sometimes post large res images. All credits to *tarey_g*.


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2009)

great clicks guys


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2009)

*img66.imageshack.us/img66/6761/sunriseclouds.jpg

This is the Morning Shot And I tried to shot the sun. And the result is this.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice shot toofan.

Anorion, the book shot is nice. One stop higher on shutter would have made the page come out very sharp.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2009)

great shots guys 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Title :Rain Please !

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3487/3754222353_abd61f7c2a.jpg

this shot was taken ,when there was no rain in delhi ,and clouds were playing hide and seek game .reason for the title as well.

in b/w this is Sun _and not Moon_


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2009)

How The light become red at night?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2009)

toofan said:


> How The light become red at night?


hmm its a shot of Sun .Read again


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2009)

Friends It was raining continuously form Pas 48 hours in Uttarakhand. And now this evening we get to see the sun. I am posting what I saw.After two days of Black and white Nature comes up with ...................

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/5882/sunsetafterrain.jpg

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/9576/sunsetafterrain2.jpg

*Look At Me. How Colorful I am!*

Only minor P.P.(a little little on contrast) has been done.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2009)

^ You might be feeling better especially after two dull days. Nice snaps.


----------



## toofan (Oct 7, 2009)

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/8970/img1235b.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 7, 2009)

^Whatta catch, although background is distracting.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 7, 2009)

oye people, I know not a right thread to ask, but then its pretty urgent. Need to buy a camera and would be getting it from Dubai. So, suggest me a camera under 12k. 

What are my needs? I don't know. I absolutely have no idea about cameras and stuff. I mostly would take nature and human expression pictures. Thats all I know.  Thankyou.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
oye people, I know not a right thread to ask, but then its pretty urgent. Need to buy a camera and would be getting it from Dubai. So, suggest me a camera under 12k. 

What are my needs? I don't know. I absolutely have no idea about cameras and stuff. I mostly would take nature and human expression pictures. Thats all I know.  Thankyou.

Acha, I forgot ki looks don't matter but if would be great if it looks good. I want performance camera.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 8, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Ok. Posting some of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> *i33.tinypic.com/xfw5z4.jpg



I hope you don't mind 

I liked this picture very much .SO ,I wanted to tweak a bit with it .

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/5138/arion.jpg

*image taken by arion(image posted on imageshack)

nice colours toofan 
*


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks.

Nice P.P. Now the book really looks focused.


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2009)

Chirag you can refer this months Digit. I didn't got my copy but as per my knowledge. these are the best in there category.

1. *Cannon's SX120 IS* will be available in you budget. And this has full manual controls and 10 MP + 10x optical zoom + cannons latest digic IV processor. In india this is available at RS 15000.00

2. *Panasonic TZ15 Digital Camera*. Manual controls+ 9 MP + 10x optical zoom + *HD video.*. Rs 15500.00 In india.

3. Sony H20: 10 Mp+ 10 x optical zoom + HD Vedio Rs: 17500.00

4. Olympus-SP 565UZ:  10 Mp + 20 x Optical zoom + Raw format capture capablity. Rs. 17000.00 In india.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2009)

toofan said:


> Chirag you can refer this months Digit. I didn't got my copy but as per my knowledge. these are the best in there category.
> 
> 1. *Cannon's SX120 IS* will be available in you budget. And this has full manual controls and 10 MP + 10x optical zoom + cannons latest digic IV processor. In india this is available at RS 15000.00
> 
> ...



Agree with Toofan. These are some of the best camera's which will fall under your budget. Toofan has done all the hard work of jotting down the specs.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 8, 2009)

toffan ,which one are thiking of getting one ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Title :Green Meadows* 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3460/3860267624_28a74f45bc.jpg

I guess ,I have not shared this one 

Location --> Delhi


----------



## Chirag (Oct 8, 2009)

@stuge - pardon me for not reading if you have mentioned it but which camera?

@toofan - Should I go with sony? If you had to buy from those four, which one would you choose? I am inclined towards sony beacuse of high rating at dpreviews.com and it looks fine too. Are the rates going anytime soon? 17k is pretty high. I might buy canon because of budget. Is sony worth 17k or will canon perform better? Can anyone staying in mumbai confirm the price of sony H20 and canon sx120 at Alfa? Anyone? Thankyou.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2009)

@Stuge... what did you do to it specifically? I don't fool around with my photos after I click them... know that's a very old fashioned approach, but never had a sense of making those small changes that make it better. Can you tell me what you did? I understand photoshop, so I will understand even if you tell it in brief.


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2009)

Chirag said:


> @toofan - Should I go with sony? If you had to buy from those four, which one would you choose? I am inclined towards sony beacuse of high rating at dpreviews.com and it looks fine too. Are the rates going anytime soon? 17k is pretty high. I might buy canon because of budget. Is sony worth 17k or will canon perform better? Can anyone staying in mumbai confirm the price of sony H20 and canon sx120 at Alfa? Anyone? Thankyou.



Actually if you are ordering from Dubai then you can also get 

Panasonic TZ7: 10 mp, 12x optical zoom, HD vedio and excellent quality and it costs $300.00 abroad and Rs 20000.00 in india( if its available).

Here you will find its better then sony H20
*www.photographyblog.com/reviews/panasonic_lumix_dmc_tz7_review/ 

But these are review sites. product has to be used by you.


I own a cannon sx110 IS and it works excellent for me. And seeing this I will go for Cannon sx120 IS. But if I will get the panasonic TZ7 here in india and at same price as outside then I will go for TZ7 for his extra zoom. wide angle lens and HD videos.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Stuge you make a simple looking seen more interesting by the P.P you done on it.

@anaroin: start by balancing the colors and then increasing the contrast. I too will try to modify that image tonight as this is one of the most attractive shot I had seen.
which camera you used. Is it Mobile Phone.


----------



## Krow (Oct 8, 2009)

@ *Chirag* Don't buy Sony. It has a memory stick pro duo which costs double of the standard SD card. Anyway, Canon, Nikon and Panasonic have better models than Sony H20 although I can't point a finger at a particular model. I use the Sony DSC-H50 and am satisfied with it although I have never used a crossover camera of any other brand. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 9, 2009)

*@Arion *:First -> Spot removal /dust removal->-->Image -> Adjustments ->  I played with  colours ,contrast ,brightness etc --> used quick selection for sky and increased the saturaton there -->>after that --> canvas  for framing . .A  polariser was required for your picture .

Well,its upto you ,which software you wanna use for post processing and whether you wanna do it or not .During flim days ,photographers use to use pro fllm (for more saturation ) ,ever since photography has turned digital ,it has become very easy and flexible.

Usually, I don't do lot of processing in my  images and I never do  deletion /additon of moon /sun .I'm still learning CS4 and it will take sometime before I master it .most of the times I use Lightroom /capture NX.

*@Chirag--. Regarding ,which camera to buy ?? Get either Canon or Panasonic *.

* @Toofan* icture was taken in RAW ,so I had the flexibilty to edt accordingly .Thats the beauty of RAW .


----------



## Chirag (Oct 9, 2009)

@people - I read on dpreviews that TZ7 a.k.a ZS3 has no manual controls. You guys keep talking about changing and playing with manual controls. How exactly having manual controls helpful? I mean, sure I would love to get into photography but atm have no knowledge about it. I have been clicking photos till now by just clicking the button, no settings or whatsoever. But now I would like to learn about it. So is TZ7 a good option?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2009)

@Stuge: ok, thanks. 

@Toofan: I used an EOS D400


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2009)

@Chirag: Yup you will not get the manual controls which are must if you want to do some serious photography.
If you want to do some advance and serious photography, want some control over the image, then go and buy the cam with manual controls. 

@anoroin: lucky man.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/5751/roseleaf.jpg

*Leading towards Life!*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2009)

^Excellent


----------



## Stuge (Oct 9, 2009)

wonderful picture toofan  keep it up !


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks friends. Its your praises, comments and criticism which keeps me inspiring.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3496/3995388488_020b848203_o.jpg

Shot this last night. No Post-Processing.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay so TZ7 is out of question. Need to decide between TZ15 and Sony H20. Sony looks good too.  Apart from Memory stick being costlier is there any problem? Is TZ15 better than H20? Any user?

[Edit] Even T15 has no manual controls. So should I go with Sony H20? No models from Nikon?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 9, 2009)

cool g5
=================================================================

Title :who ate my cake !  ..its mee 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2583/3922197045_e2fc0da350.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2009)

@Cool G5 What cam did you use? and what lense? Saw the moon yesterday night too... saw it rising, was really huge, and orange. 

@Stuge: Now I am hungry.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2009)

Stuge said:


> cool g5
> =================================================================





@Anorion - I used Canon Powershot SX 100 IS which has 8MP Sensor & 10x Optical Zoom.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 9, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> .


why confused emoticon ?


@Arion-->


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2009)

@Gaurav: It looks beautiful.

@stuge: Yummy. 

I think you accusing cool g5 for the stolen cake.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2009)

@stuge - Why the ======== ?
The cake looks yummy but I hate such uber chocolatey pastries .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 9, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3411/3643579888_662e17ee0c.jpg

took this pic at sunrise....burst mode really rocks...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 9, 2009)

@izzikio_rage -  Good shot man. Yes burst mode rocks but only if you have a good camera or else you can miss the very special moment. You were in really good position to take this shot.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2009)

@izzikio_rage: woah that's a nice catch.


----------



## toofan (Oct 10, 2009)

@Izzikio_rage: Beautiful. Reflection of sun on the river and that jumping boy. Wow!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/8426/rainp.jpg

*Raining!*

This shot I took when its raining continuously for two days.
And I was thinking of capturing the rain drops. But the light conditions doesn't allowing me to take a fast shutter speed. After several tries I got this.
Shooting Date/Time    05/10/2009 3:58:27 PM
Shooting Mode    Manual
My Colors Mode    Off
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/160
Av (Aperture Value)    4.0
Light Metering    Evaluative
ISO Speed    400
Focal Length    28.1 mm


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 10, 2009)

toofan said:


> *Raining!*
> 
> This shot I took when its raining continuously for two days.
> And I was thinking of capturing the rain drops. But the light conditions doesn't allowing me to take a fast shutter speed. After several tries I got this.
> ...




I know it is difficult to capture the fast moment on our not so good cameras which exhibit a lot of noise if the ISO is cramped up.  On low ISO you won't get a sharp picture but trails of rain drops. I too have same problem capturing rain. Never was able to get a good picture under rains due to low light. Again your shot is good but again had it not being camera limitation it would have been better.

BTW guys what is a Teleconverter? What does it do?


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 10, 2009)

*img207.imageshack.us/i/dsc00930small.jpg/
*img43.imageshack.us/i/dsc00932small.jpg/
*img246.imageshack.us/i/dsc00934small.jpg/
A scene from my window this morning
*img207.imageshack.us/i/dsc00976small.jpg/
*img207.imageshack.us/i/dsc00976small.jpg/
*img207.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc00930small.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Why the ======== ?
> The cake looks yummy but I hate such uber chocolatey pastries .



I crave for those cakes at least once in two months 

@Izziko:nice picture there buddy !.

@INS : Pl don't take it as an offence ,but your first picture is terribly overexposed   and has flaring too .
Tamatar /Tomato looks nice .


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 11, 2009)

Sry buddy, but its the best i can get from my digicam.. has no manual exposure control.
Sry for the casual snap..


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 11, 2009)

^Which camera you use INS-ANI?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2009)

*Title :Yummy Blur !*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/4000988132_1ee78877cc.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2009)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2946/rainbus.jpg

@ Cool: Tele converter  is a type of magnification glass that can be used in front of lens to increase its zooming capability. Say if its 1.6x then it will be X times the zoom you are using. For my camera if I use full  10x then it will become 16x.
But I can;t use that because my camera don't support that. 

But Panasonic ones do. Panasonic FZ28 supports tele converter and It has spirals made in front of the lens to attach that.

@stuge: I had to break my screen now to eat your cake. Or will you parcel it to me on depawali.

@INS: good shot. The color during the sunrise is blending with the mist so beautifully. You can't control the limitations of your camera. But you can do some Post Processing on that shot to make is more attractive and hide the flaws in it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 11, 2009)

@stuge - Awesome! Now even my mouth has began to water 

@Toofan - Does teleconverter depreciate the image quality? I think teleconverter should come handy when shooting very distant objects like the moon.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2009)

No quality loss. Yes they are indeed very good for wild life and distant photography. Are you going to use them with your camera. if yes then how?


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Which camera you use INS-ANI?



Sony DSC-W210


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> No quality loss. Yes they are indeed very good for wild life and distant photography. Are you going to use them with your camera. if yes then how?



My Camera does supports teleconverters. I don't have any clue about the price but if its not for a fortune then I'm surely getting one.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3523/4004129354_fe292816d8_o.jpg


The above shot was taken on the day when the Bandra-Worli Sealink in Mumbai was thrown open for public. It was taken from a garden on Dadar Coast. The time was around 7:40 AM. I remember the elders in the park giving a weird look while I was snapping & they were taking their morning walk.


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like some weird woman is in the tree.  Its a nice show of symmetry, maybe would have been a but better if more light would have been present.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

It was foggy since it was morning time & that's the reason for low light. I tried with different exposure but still I think this is the best picture possible.


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I understood that by having a look at the clouds. But somehow, the picture looks a bit gloomy to me because of the clouds. As if the future of the Sealink was dark. Anyway, its just my imagination maybe. I liked the symmetry and the tree which is at the best place it could be in the pic.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice Imagination.
I feel a relaxed looked in this picture. Different people, Different Imagination.
I never saw the dark side until you pointed it out. 

Offtopic - The sealink future seems to be very bright since sooner BEST buses services will start over it & also David Coulthard breached the 100km/hr speed limit in the yesterday's Redbull SpeedLink where he clocked 260km/hr  Its going to be a cash cow for the authorities once the second lane becomes operational.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> No quality loss. Yes they are indeed very good for wild life and distant photography. Are you going to use them with your camera. if yes then how?


hmm Generally sharpness tends to decrease, and increase in stops by 2 .ie f2.8 --> f4.Therfore shooting in dark becomes a problem .I mean lens becomes slower with teleconvertors .



Cool G5 said:


> My Camera does supports teleconverters. I don't have any clue about the price but if its not for a fortune then I'm surely getting one.



read the above .In b/w which camera + lens system are you using ?


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2009)

Stuge: he is having cannons sx100IS. 

@Cool: Please provide the link regarding these tele-converters. I am not finding any thing regarding cannon tele converts.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

I had seen somewhere. I'm also not finding it. 
Some sites mention Digital Teleconverter. Now hearing the word digital spells disaster something like digital zoom.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2009)

Techalomaniac said:


> Yes, I understood that by having a look at the clouds. But somehow, the picture looks a bit gloomy to me because of the clouds. As if the future of the Sealink was dark. Anyway, its just my imagination maybe. I liked the symmetry and the tree which is at the best place it could be in the pic.



Cool this is the power of photography. Your Image make him think so much. Means you images is very very impressive.
You can provide a little warmth to that Image and then see the mood of image changes easily.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3523/4004129354_fe292816d8_o.jpg



*img67.imageshack.us/img67/7742/coolg5.jpg

I don't know what effect/mood its creating but it can be best judged by you.
 Just for my practice I had  just balanced the colors and then added a warmth filter.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 12, 2009)

Now I'm feeling the image to be spooky 
Thanks for the appreciation guys. You help me to improve my work.


----------



## Krow (Oct 12, 2009)

Toofan just time traveled that pic. From early morning to evening.  Somehow, the sealink does not look glorious to me or maybe I do need a doctor. Its good and its just IMO. The sealink has been overhyped with great photography IMO. Great to catch a different mood of it, when its shed its makeup.

Offtopic: I'm thinking of the sealink like I would of a celeb. I need a doctor I think.


----------



## toofan (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes you all are right. I think I just went too far with this. May be the color balancing would have done the job and I added an extra warming filter. 

Due to the low size of this file. I din't tried much of the tweaking. Thanks for feedback.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2615/4006933329_f17dec7b2b_o.jpg

This shot was also taken on the same day I shot the above one.


----------



## toofan (Oct 13, 2009)

WoW! Nice Shot.


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

Coool pic Cool G5! No PP???? great! I will upload a pic soon. This pic to me looks like has its aim set in to bring out the colour of nature. All colours are vivid and striking. Gimme some time and I'll upload a pic which I tried to capture the soft essence of a flower, no vividness.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes Pranay, no PP.
The image looks great with its vibrant colors.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 13, 2009)

Budget: 15-16k. Camera: Canon 120SI. Getting from Dubai. Decided 99%. Fine na? Don't post any better cameras now. 

Just saw: 

Canon 120SI: *www.dpreview.com/reviews/read_opinions.asp?prodkey=canon_sx120is

Sony H20: *www.dpreview.com/reviews/read_opinions.asp?prodkey=sony_dsch20

Again confused.


----------



## Krow (Oct 13, 2009)

@ Cool, you really cool. 

@ Chirag, consider the memory card too. Sony Memory stick pro duo is expensive compared to canon Sd card.


----------



## toofan (Oct 13, 2009)

deleated -----------


----------



## toofan (Oct 13, 2009)

I had read somewhere sony doesn't have manual focus. So verify this also. 

go according to your budget.  Nothing is perfect. And if you need camera for learning purpose (only if you wish to upgrade to DSLR) then go Value for Money.

Sony had a plus point with HD video & cannon had with full manual controls.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Cool: it looking like wide angle type. Do you cropped it or shot that image at wide angle.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2009)

@Chirag - Check the following links.

*www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=144&modelid=18329

*www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=3947&review=canon+powershot+sx200

@Toofan - My camera doesn't has a wide angle lens but the shot was taken in wide-screen mode. Even the shot I posted before(Sealink) is shot in Wide-Screen mode. Sometimes wide-screen mode works wonder for images which otherwise appear bland. Just my thought. I seem to compile great photos in widescreen mode than normal mode. Something is wrong with me I guess 

@Techalomaniac - he he. Thanks buddy. 

@all - I just lended my Canon SX100 IS to my friend who needs it tomorrow for a college trip. I know he will take good care but still I'm feeling a bit worried about my cam. It's like another heart of mine.


----------



## mysticjayant (Oct 13, 2009)

grt job izzikio...magical image there..

heres a shot i took this sunday morning..camera canon sx100, manual focus, iso 100
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3611/4009234822_7663fb4425.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 14, 2009)

My sony lacks manual focus *toofan* 

Whatta pic mysticjayant! Pretty cool. Manual focus is a feature i do miss a lot!


----------



## toofan (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> I just lended my Canon SX100 IS to my friend who needs it tomorrow for a college trip. I know he will take good care but still I'm feeling a bit worried about my cam. It's like another heart of mine.



Very Very true. Few months ago one of my friend asked for my can and I just denied. But last weak my best friends brother asked for cam then I can't say no to him. And the next 8 hours were like hell to me. I don't know why I feel so tension. Its like handing my girlfriend to someone else. I hate borrowers. Really. If you can't afford then you should not fulfill your need by taking someone else goods.
For next time if you can't say no then prepare some excuses before hand to tackle such situations. It works.

@mysticjayant. Very Very fine image. The colors and the whole composition of shot is excellent. Good job.

@techlomaniac: Manual focus in not necessary for this kind of shots. I took most of my macros in Macro mode. This way It took less time in bushes and safety from mosquitoes and other friends in similar category.
I use manual focus only there when my auto focus is not working fine. and then too I mostly  trick my camera by first manual focusing and then shifting it to auto focus for sharp shot.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 14, 2009)

Canon SX200 is COSTLY. I think I will go with SX120. Construction of Canon is the only problem but I think I will manage.

[EDIT] Can anyone confirm the proper price of SX200? On ebay it says 21k at most of the places and 16k at some places. Am ordering it from Dubai. If its 16k, am so buying it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2009)

toofan said:
			
		

> Its like handing my girlfriend to someone else.



You stole the words from my mouth. My friend called me this morning & said that the camera batteries discharged midway leaving the lens out & lens cover open. But luckily he borrowed batteries from a friend & the problem was solved. At that moment I was fearing whether he must have put them the correct way & have closed the door gently to prevent any damage. I will get the camera in the evening at 7PM. Till then no snapping of pics. Its going to be a long day.

@mysticjayant - Really good shot. Thumbs Up. 

@techalomaniac - As toofan rightly added manual focus is not necessary but it really comes handy when Auto-Focus fails. Though manual focus is a good feature but becomes difficult if you don't have an optical viewfinder(like on my camera) & have to rely on the small image in the LCD.

BTW guys how can one start charging for his photographs? Any idea?
Now there is a family which hired me as their secondary photographer for the wedding. Being my neighbors, I was not in a position to say no & eventually ended up shooting & then making the gift CD of the same.

Now another family has approached me & they too want me to shoot. They had seen me snapping this ganeshutsav & liked my work. This time I don't want to shoot for free & I want to make it clear that I won't do it if they don't pay. How can I explain them? I wish to tell them the straight forward way like expenses on camera maintainence, batteries, computer & offcourse my time. What do you think? Also how much should I charge? Charge for shot or charge for time(Hours)?


----------



## toofan (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool: Today from morning 9.30 to 11.00 am I took 25 images and charged @15.00 per print. Without any PP done on them. It was some inspection work of a government office.

So you just contact the photographer near you and ask him how much he charge. 
For charging to the parties contacting you, you can inform them that you earn that much money from you photography so that they may get a hint. And if you are bold enough you can directly ask them that you charges that much amount per printed photo and giving the originals will take some extra charge but you will give them for free with the printed photos.

Chirag: one of my friend bought a Sony H20 today for 17990.00.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 14, 2009)

Title: - Painted Flowers !

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/4010725879_ff4b2d5370.jpg


and one with frame

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2515/4010791515_5a65068fc0.jpg
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*@G5 -->COOL flower shot G5*


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice shot stuge. Is it a bedsheet or a gift wrap paper? Or none of them?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 14, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice shot stuge. Is it a bedsheet or a gift wrap paper? Or none of them?


none of them 
its a tray I saw in the market ,


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2009)

@jayant.....amazing shot dude...especially the way the water droplets have been used....


----------



## toofan (Oct 15, 2009)

Jayant I want to know more about you. Some history of yours.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/397/eveningcloud.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 15, 2009)

very nice toofan


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

Check this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1171368#post1171366


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

@toofan - Is that image shot from a mobile? Nice rangoli & lamps. 
I too spent the last night trying to get some good pics of lamps. Will post them later since I got to go LCD hunting now. 

And yes my GF, Canon SX100 IS is back with me. The friend returned it in the same mint condition as I had lended it to him.


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2009)

Good to hear that You get your gear alright.

Yes This was taken from my Nokia 3230. A 1.3 megapixel cam.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 16, 2009)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3534/4017499288_edeb5b47e0_o.jpg

Diwali Diya outside my home


----------



## Stuge (Oct 17, 2009)

*Humayun Tomb from train !(see the red monument )!*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2715/4018123178_49c46cb416_b.jpg

wihtout frame 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2569/4018146314_6b3541ee0a_b.jpg

_*I didn't like this pic at all .*_


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2009)

@Cool How you took that shot. There is no noise visible. IS there any noise in Original One.



> I didn't like this pic at all .


@Stuge: This is a good shot why don't you like it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

@Toofan - Taken with a Tripod on the lowest ISO i.e. 80.
I had camera set on a tripod with timer & then shielded the lamp with a book from side to prevent the slight breeze from blurring the flame. At first I was shooting without shield & because of low ISO the breeze would always make the flame blurry.

@stuge - The shot is nice considering you took it from a train. Its only that it doesn't brings the viewer attention to the tomb.


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2009)

I want to shoot fireworks today. Any special tips to do that although I had thought what I had to do. Personally I don't like fireworks but will enjoy shooting them.


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2009)

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/6046/thinkingkrishna.jpg

*Whats He Doing !*


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

toofan said:


> I want to shoot fireworks today. Any special tips to do that although I had thought what I had to do. Personally I don't like fireworks but will enjoy shooting them.



Some things I would take into account when shooting fireworks,

1) You need to rest your camera on a tripod or a rigid surface. This is very important.

2) Most of the cameras take some time focussing on fireworks & sometimes due to this you may miss a shot. A quick remedy would be to set the focus on infinity & take snaps.

3) If you want a smooth look to those fireworks shoot at lower ISO but remember the lower the ISO the higher the shutter speed & hence more are the chances of blur if you bump the tripod or shoot handheld.

4) You can shoot handheld but then you will need to crank up the ISO. If you use a normal-prosumer camera like I do, going above ISO 400 will give you nothing but just noisy images. Avoid using ISO shift feature of your camera.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 17, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> 3) If you want a smooth look to those fireworks shoot at lower ISO but remember the lower the ISO the higher the shutter speed & hence more are the chances of blur if you bump the tripod or shoot handheld.


hm why will anybody bump the tripod .unless one is surrounded  with junglies ..kidding 

in b/w toofan : since you are  using p&s make sure you use timer(2sec one ) to shoot pic .it calls for hit and trial method ,much worse than lightinig lol

@Cool 5:I know that tomb can't be seen(its not a main subject in that pic ) .While given that title, my brain went grazing ..haha 

@toofan :well thats my perception bro


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

@stuge - I mean take care not to bump the tripod.

@toofan - You took any pics today of the fireworks?

@all - Had a Thinkdigit Photography Meet today & it was excellent. Will post the pics here soon


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 17, 2009)

@toofan
You took any pics today of the fireworks? if yes, then please post it here! i really want to see...  and that kid is thinking _"ye uncle kya kar rahe hai! meri toilet kiye hue pant ki photo toh nahi kich rahe na!" _


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2009)

Here are some pics from my camera of the Thinkdigit Mumbai Photography Meet which we had today.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2552/4019150239_a5c7ca5040_o.jpg

Rhitwick chugging happily on the rocks at Bandra coast. Some good bokeh in the background for Rhitwick to oogle on.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/4019150231_0c8e5b1899_o.jpg

Rhitwick capturing some small boats I guess. Again a bokeh shot which Rhitwick is Krazzy about 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3214/4019150227_62392bc763_o.jpg

Rhitwick & Pranay taking my snap so I decided to take their's. Tit for Tat 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2475/4019150219_4648f7f0d8_o.jpg

Pranay clicking crows from rock edge at Bandra coast. I feel like kicking him in to the golden water 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4019150245_dace01abc7_o.jpg

Sunset at Bandra Bandstand.

This was just a glimpse will upload more soon.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 18, 2009)

^Great to see photos of you people... anyone have good diwali shots?


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

I was telling G5 about my try at capturing soft colours of nature... Here it is.
*img148.imageshack.us/img148/4255/dsc04748v.jpg


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 18, 2009)

Krow killed Techalomaniac and is taking credit for his pics. 

I will hunt you down , kaale kauwe


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

Katapults don't work on me.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @toofan - You took any pics today of the fireworks?



 I didn't. My whole time was wasted by guests. Who keep coming one after other. As soon as i was reaching to terrace, someone shouting from Gate Vimal Kahan ho.
 Now I will have to wait for 1 year. 

Cool I like the  Portrait of Ritwik the Most. So nicely Shot and everything is perfect about that shot.
Second I like Pranay shooting down his mates(crows) from rock edge.
All the golden glory that shot has.



Krazzy Warrior said:


> @toofan
> You took any pics today of the fireworks? if yes, then please post it here! i really want to see...  and that kid is thinking _"ye uncle kya kar rahe hai! meri toilet kiye hue pant ki photo toh nahi kich rahe na!" _



No its not uncle Its His Daddy.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 18, 2009)

toofan said:


> I didn't. My whole time was wasted by guests. Who keep coming one after other. As soon as i was reaching to terrace, someone shouting from Gate Vimal Kahan ho.
> Now I will have to wait for 1 year.


  << Rawan ke daas head 




toofan said:


> No its not uncle Its His Daddy.


 woh tera beta hai???


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup.  I love him the most.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

@Toofan - Which portrait of Rhitwick? The very first one in which he is seen walking on the rocks? or the second one?

@krow - To finally techalomaniac converts into a crow. In next meet I will capture you in front of the sun 

Nice shot. Maybe you should have gone closer a bit. And when are you going to post the pics you shot yesterday?


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

@* toofan* Can you post the same pic without the blue background?

@ *G5* Resizing now. Will post soon don't worry. Adding a Krow watermark this time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

@Krow - Resize but do not watermark.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2637/4021782780_61e7c67827_o.jpg

Ankit & Kaustubh posing for a shot.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2669/4021783212_94ce03c281_o.jpg

Rhitwick clicking the Sunset.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2595/4021023143_90bc6a4615_o.jpg

Pranay clicking the snakes in the crevices of the boulders at Bandra coast.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2775/4021784170_54fd010d96_o.jpg

I don't know what is Kaustubh clicking 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2768/4021023865_bcc1dd91c9_o.jpg

Ankit the gamer, imagines my tripod for a quake 3 rocket launcher!

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2463/4021023397_80b5b2f86f_o.jpg

I dedicate this picture to Krow & RGV. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4021803464_5e6440a87a_o.jpg

Pranay(Krow) clicking Crows.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2644/4021024319_11a7b87106_o.jpg

Pranay & Kaustubh engaged in calls from their GF's I guess.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2453/4021021839_4fe83e7fab_o.jpg

Sunset at Bandra Bandstand.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2431/4021785238_b8c93053f8_o.jpg

Members alighting at Bandra Station for a quick bite of Kunj Vihar Vadapav while himesh reshammiya zooms past. P.S : The guy in yellow Tshirt is Ankit.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2658/4021785494_4340978f97_o.jpg

Rhitwick warns Pranay of a possible stomachache.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/2143/dsc04772i.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

@krow - Overexposed? Don't you think so?


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

I was trying to do that only, clicked this last saturday. Was seeing if I could make the clouds look blue. Anyway, some PP is due I think. It is very over-exposed. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/2417/dsc04810a.jpg

Some underexposure


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/2524/dsc04811z.jpg

I dunno what to say about this.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good composition.
I feel it is a spot down over perfect exposure. Just my feeling.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @Toofan - Which portrait of Rhitwick? The very first one in which he is seen walking on the rocks? or the second one?



Yes the first one.



> Pranay & Kaustubh engaged in calls from their GF's I guess.



Nope they are talking to each other.

Maniac: Very very nice Picture the last one. In those conditions where the sky is brighter you can take two or three shots using tripod. First setting the exposer for sky then on second setting the exposure for the darker tones In this images the Hilly area and down side of it. And then you can take a overall exposure image like you have taken. And then do the PP in Photoshop. Merging them together. Its the HDR effect If I am not mistaking.

Here is the original one.
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2680/krishna1111.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 18, 2009)

*Diwali 2009 *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2479/4021431195_3e52b6fcc2.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3526/4022165926_4b5f256711.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/4022164622_2a2ee79d3d.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3481/4021404247_b9886a8323.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2590/4022163948_7ff44a3448.jpg

*I wish I didn't lend my 50mm lens*


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 18, 2009)

^ Finally  nice.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

toofan said:


> Yes the first one.
> Nope they are talking to each other.
> 
> Maniac: Very very nice Picture the last one. In those conditions where the sky is brighter you can take two or three shots using tripod. First setting the exposer for sky then on second setting the exposure for the darker tones In this images the Hilly area and down side of it. And then you can take a overall exposure image like you have taken. And then do the PP in Photoshop. Merging them together. Its the HDR effect If I am not mistaking.



He He. Thanks.
And it is not called HDR but it is known as Exposure Bracketing. Read your camera manual to learn about exposure bracketing.

@stuge - Great Images stuges.


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

toofan said:


> Nope they are talking to each other.






> Maniac: Very very nice Picture the last one. In those conditions where the sky is brighter you can take two or three shots using tripod. First setting the exposer for sky then on second setting the exposure for the darker tones In this images the Hilly area and down side of it. And then you can take a overall exposure image like you have taken. And then do the PP in Photoshop. Merging them together. Its the HDR effect If I am not mistaking.


All I did was take the pic in manual mode with high shutter speed and Med F value. I dunno what HDR effect is.



> Here is the original one.
> *img88.imageshack.us/img88/2680/krishna1111.jpg


Look, I don't want to sound rude or bossy, but your PP spoiled the pic for me. This original pic is awesome. The baby looks so much more philosophical to me now. Maybe some day he will be greater than Socrates himself. 



Cool G5 said:


> Good composition.
> I feel it is a spot down over perfect exposure. Just my feeling.


Feel free to criticise all my works. I am open to it totally as I think that's the best way to improve. My photography is by no means even half as good as many who post in this thread and I want to improve by leaps and bounds, which is only possible if you guys gimme some constructive criticism. 



Cool G5 said:


> He He. Thanks.
> And it is not called HDR but it is known as Exposure Bracketing. Read your camera manual to learn about exposure bracketing.


As I said previously, I only played with the shutter speed and aperture value in manual mode. Please enlighten me as to what you guys are talking about. 



> @stuge - Great Images stuges.


Yeah, Stuge's photography rocks.


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2009)

Exposer bracketing is a camera feature but I am speaking of taking both the foreground and the background(brighter) in somewhat brightness. I don't know what it called.
Cool Does our camera supports the Exposour bracketing feature?

Maniac: I didn't do any thing to the child's face. I just removed the disturbing background. May be you are right let me thing about that.

And exposure bracketing is taking three images of one scene in different exposures. -2 0 +2 exposures which the camera does at the same time for us.

I am saying that in that shot you composed the shot with the compensating exposure which is by default. this makes the foreground darker. But If you would have taken another shot (for example)  by lowering the shutter speed and increasing the exposer so that the foreground become equally bright as the background (sky) in the  first shot. Then you merge those two shots in Photoshop to make the whole shot equally bright.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes my camera does support exposure bracketing but I haven't tried it anytime.

Under exposure bracketing, the camera takes 3 images - One with a normal exposure, one under-exposed & the last over-exposed. Then you can determine which image is good.

BTW toofan my camera doesn't allows me to compensate exposure under MANUAL mode. This is really strange as exposure compensation is available in other semi-auto modes but not under MANUAL mode


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2009)

Where is that function lies in Camera As I too have the similar one SX110IS.

I too thought about that first then the conclusion I reach is that If you have to take it under exposed then just change the shutter speed or the F stop. And that way we have much control over exposure so no need of exposure compensation.
While other modes are used when we have to apply some settings say a shutter speed of 500 for stopping the action but if it was too sunny out there the only thing left is the exposure compensation to decrease the overall light.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Maniac: I didn't do any thing to the child's face. I just removed the disturbing background. May be you are right let me thing about that.


Yeah, I know you didn't change the baby's face, but the background makes him look so much more philosophical and is not at all disturbing to me. The original pic you took is great. Nice composition and caught the baby in a nice expression. Babies don't pose and photographing them is an art in itself.



> I am saying that in that shot you composed the shot with the compensating exposure which is by default. this makes the foreground darker. But If you would have taken another shot (for example)  by lowering the shutter speed and increasing the exposer so that the foreground become equally bright as the background (sky) in the  first shot. Then you merge those two shots in Photoshop to make the whole shot equally bright.


The photoshop bit I need to learn. But otherwise, I think its called metering mode in my cam.



Cool G5 said:


> Under exposure bracketing, the camera takes 3 images - One with a normal exposure, one under-exposed & the last over-exposed. Then you can determine which image is good.
> 
> BTW toofan my camera doesn't allows me to compensate exposure under MANUAL mode. This is really strange as exposure compensation is available in other semi-auto modes but not under MANUAL mode


Same here, you can't control eV in manual mode in my cam either!


----------



## Stuge (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks everyone .Cool G5 ,krow krazy for compliments


----------



## mysticjayant (Oct 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Jayant I want to know more about you. Some history of yours.
> -----------------------------------------
> hey nice to see u guys liked my pic..
> @ toofan..no history dude..i'm an engineer, like a lot of u guys, working in jamshepdur ..bought my first cam abt a yr ago with my first salary ,,canon sx100 IS..
> ...


----------



## Chirag (Oct 19, 2009)

I borrowed Sony DSC W200 for sometime.

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dscw200.asp

Any comments on the camera? It got manual focus (5 steps) and I don't know what it is.  Any techniques you guys would like to share?


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2009)

You haven't bought you camera yet.


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2009)

*img230.imageshack.us/img230/2641/lightbulb.jpg
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9871/diyalight.jpg
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/7324/diya.jpg
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/788/chhakar.jpg
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/3946/anaar.jpg



Mine were not good as  as Stuge. But I only got those shots.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 19, 2009)

^  nice

I wish mere paas bhi camera hota


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

@ *toofan* Pic 1,2,3,4 are awesome. My favourite is pic 3 and 4. 3 is just toooooo good.


----------



## Chirag (Oct 19, 2009)

@toofan - Nah, not yet. Still confused. Shall be getting it within a month though.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 19, 2009)

Krow said:


> @ *toofan* Pic 1,2,3,4 are awesome. My favourite is pic 3 and 4. 3 is just toooooo good.


Yup! i totally agree with u.. pic 3 is awesome...2nd pic is good too. hmm in order to make u understand what i have written i m just converting it to ur languageD) kauuuuu kauuuuuuuu! (no offence hehe)


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Yup! i totally agree with u.. pic 3 is awesome...2nd pic is good too. hmm in order to make u understand what i have written i m just converting it to ur languageD) kauuuuu kauuuuuuuu! (no offence hehe)


SUPER OFFTOPIC: Its not kauuu kauuuuuuu (sounds like Cow, Cow  ), but kaaaaw kraaaw kraaaaw. My sensory awareness spreads to the English language too, so no need to worry.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Toofan, I quite liked all your pics. If you ask me to select my favorite, I would pick 2nd,3rd & 4th. 

You guys believe it or not but I didn't even got a shot of firecrackers owing to no children in our building. Nobody busted any crackers for past few years. And I had been running from one relative to another for faral. First day of Diwali saw the great photography meet which was fruitful. Will post some non diwali related pics soon.


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2009)

^not everyone here will understand "Faraal" Cool!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah right.
So guys Faral means homemade sweets prepared in Indian homes.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

Feral was always in need of chopper backup.

@Toofan, awesome Diwali pics. Liked the chakra thingy, has come out really well.

Some snaps from a trip to Bhandardhara... went last weekend, but was a little busy till today. 

*i37.tinypic.com/5cd0es.jpg

*i38.tinypic.com/jggpvq.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 20, 2009)

awesome pictures toofan 

@anorion : you have a dust in your sensor .get it cleaned before it becomes worse or clean it yourself if you have the gadgets to do it /or remove it in the CS4 

your both the shots are awesome ! I will love if you can do some post processing in your second one


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks Everyone. 

@Cool: First I too didn't understood the faraal. But you explained later.

@krazzy: Padai par dhayaan lagao. 

@Chirag: One month will give you some time to research and some more funds.

@anoroin: Nice images. Among the two, I liked the second one more for its colors and compositon. You can view same spots on each image means dust as said by stuge.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

@Anorion - I liked the first one over second. The two villagers are distracting a bit.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2572/4028015469_6f059b92a9_o.jpg

A small boat sailing in the water

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2536/4028015973_bea63dbd40_o.jpg

Crow wanting to kiss the sun 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3531/4028017253_1fd902d212_o.jpg

Pranay & Rhitwick lost in the rocks. While we guys(Ankit, Kaustubh & Me) reached to the far extreme end. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/4028017617_9f78214102_o.jpg

Caption this shot.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4028018273_fd195e2561_o.jpg

The whole group present for the first Thinkdigit Mumbai Photography Meet.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2603/4028017827_87722c1f0b_o.jpg

Bandra Station signboard.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Krow said:


> *img8.imageshack.us/img8/3816/dsc04919p.jpg
> "Woh pehli baaar, manual mode liye..."



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/4028770272_4996665530_o.jpg

Spot the differences.   
The first one is shot by Krow while I shot the second shot. Rhitwick is giving almost similar expression in both the shots. Mind you the shot was not taken at the same time.


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2009)

LOL Very similar. Bye the way Nice Images. Totally tells how much you all have enjoyed the company and photography.

Cool: You too have wished to take the crow in center of sun. Am I right. But I know is very difficult and a matter of chance to do so.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Feral was always in need of chopper backup.






> Some snaps from a trip to Bhandardhara... went last weekend, but was a little busy till today.
> 
> *i37.tinypic.com/5cd0es.jpg


This would have been a lot better if you had cropped the bottom part a little more. More of the sky and less of the dark bottom I mean.



> *i38.tinypic.com/jggpvq.jpg


To me the villagers just add an extra feel to the image. In this pic, the villagers are the subject of the image according to me, rather than the scenery. That is why I like it. A little bit of finetuning with the colours and exposure will make it perfect, but good job, *Anorion*.



Cool G5 said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/4028017617_9f78214102_o.jpg
> 
> * TDF Rock Band*
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2603/4028017827_87722c1f0b_o.jpg
> ...


This signboard is really cool. Well shot, G5!

The difference is in the skill level of *rhitwick*. In the first one he is learning manual mode, so he is enthusiastic. In the second one, he is highly skilled and so, "I can use Manual Mode, hun!".


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

toofan said:


> Cool: You too have wished to take the crow in center of sun. Am I right. But I know is very difficult and a matter of chance to do so.



This was my idea and I was trying extremely hard for this only, and even Cool tried, but none could catch it. The crows were turning away just as they came in front of the sun.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a dSLR, I have opened it up and cleaned the lense, but a few spots refuse to go. Is there any way I can actually open up the lense itself?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Feral was always in need of chopper backup.
> 
> @Toofan, awesome Diwali pics. Liked the chakra thingy, has come out really well.
> 
> ...




very good shots...the 2nd is specially good...the villagers help to draw the eye from the centre towards the houses at the far end..it also has a very peaceful mid- day feel to it...it can very well be a subject for an oil painting.....would you mind if i wanted to recreate this as a painting?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks krow for the comments.
And yeah, I tried to take the crow in the centre after krow was trying for a long time without any success. Finally we both gave up.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

^Hell yeah! One day I will get my cousin Krows to pose in front of the sun! 

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/9205/dsc04895v.jpg
G5 clicked this as the first shot with my cam. I take the credit anyways. 

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/6479/dsc04900b.jpg
Caption contest for this one.

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8683/dsc04909e.jpg
Hmmm... I thank this one for posing peacefully.

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/5868/dsc04911k.jpg
Again Thanks!

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/7412/dsc04913c.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3816/dsc04919p.jpg
"Woh pehli baaar, manual mode liye..."


More up soon. Comments please... 
All pics have been added for those who do not visit the Mumbai Meetup Thread.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys... Some more here:

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/1944/dsc04920c.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4201/dsc04927qd.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/2069/dsc04924i.jpg

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4201/dsc04927qd.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/7607/dsc04925g.jpg

As always, all pictures up for comments, critique and feedback. Freedom of expression granted.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

@himadri_sm do anything you want with the photos. @anyone else, you can do anything you want with my images  No problem.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

This post has my friends and family members. 

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/7369/dsc04935py.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7213/dsc04936sz.jpg

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/9343/dsc04944t.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/1834/dsc04951v.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/452/dsc04953k.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/3500/dsc04957h.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/8383/dsc04958i.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9917/dsc04959.jpg

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/3815/dsc04991a.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/3130/dsc04993z.jpg

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/4640/dsc04994o.jpg


Feel free to comment, more coming soon.  :roll:


----------



## Stuge (Oct 20, 2009)

Anorion said:


> *i38.tinypic.com/jggpvq.jpg



little post processing  I hope you like it 

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/7907/jggpvq.jpg

*picture belongs to Anorion *


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2009)

woah the improvements are dramatic. Mebbe I should start doing that. I know how it works, but I don't know how far to go, or when to stop. Will go home and post some more. Btw, the black part of the first pic with all the water is the edge of a dam. Wilson Dam to be specific.

@CoolG5 The "Crow wanting to kiss the sun" is really amazing, would have been better if the crow and the sun occupied more space in the image (at least this is what I wish for when I look at the photo). But the colours of the sun set is also pretty amazing. Seen so many photos of sunsets that they don't really evoke a response anymore, but the bird in flight got back the charm.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

Stuge said:


> little post processing  I hope you like it
> 
> *img7.imageshack.us/img7/7907/jggpvq.jpg
> 
> *picture belongs to Anorion *



What exactly did you do? This PP is great.


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2009)

@ Anaroin : I don't know why But after seeing your images I always feels that something is wrong with your Camera. Because the Sharpness/quality which should be there in images taken by a DSLR is always missing. May be dust has to do something or you don't use  the cam properly I don't know. Or you might have disturbed some setting in it.

Your images are very very good at composition. I still remeber you Book shot but your images mainly lacks

1. White balance.
2. Crispness.
3. Colors.

If Pimpom would be here he would have surely find out the exact problem and would have suggested you the remedies.

Its what I feels.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

toofan said:


> If Pimpom would be here he would have surely find out the exact problem and would have suggested you the remedies.


At the Mumbai meet, even I had asked this very question to *Cool G5*. Where is pimpom? He is one of the most experienced photographers on this forum. Please post here man, you are needed.


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2009)

Stuge Nice work.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2009)

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/8568/dsc04949pq.jpg

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/906/dsc04946.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/4599/dsc04948w.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2009)

@Anorion - Thanks for your comments. I too feel it can be cropped but I left it & posted the original unedited one. All of my images uploaded are original and not tweaked in anyway.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 21, 2009)

Krow said:


> What exactly did you do? This PP is great.


high pass filter -> selective touch up of sky -> played very little with contrast ,exposure ,saturation etc .



toofan said:


> @ Anaroin : I don't know why But after seeing your images I always feels that something is wrong with your Camera. Because the Sharpness/quality which should be there in images taken by a DSLR is always missing. May be dust has to do something or you don't use the cam properly I don't know. Or you might have disturbed some setting in it.
> 
> Your images are very very good at composition. I still remeber you Book shot but your images mainly lacks
> 
> ...




@Anorion :which dlsr are you using ? I mean body + lens ? 
*Firstly *,at which stop (f) are you shooting your pictures ? eg for landscape f7-f11 is recommended .in b/w are you shooting your pictures in raw format ?if yes ,then post processing is somewhat must .

*secondly ,*I hope your camera  doesn't have a problem of back focussing ?

read here if you are not aware of what it is all about .
*photocritic.org/front-focussing-back-focussing/

and try some other lens ,then post the pictures .


----------



## Stuge (Oct 21, 2009)

Title :Curve and Reflections 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2588/4030730034_63f9d36f2c.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 21, 2009)

Stuge : Killer Stuff. Stunning. 
Please provide a little story about this shot. Where, when how, why what etc etc.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 21, 2009)

@stuge
The image will look better without the wiring in the sky. Its a nice shot


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/7395/dsc04955.jpg
*rhitwick*'s curvaceous figure. 

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7199/dsc04960os.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/3900/dsc04983k.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/5879/dsc04968l.jpg


----------



## lywyre (Oct 21, 2009)

Went on a trip to Mahadevamalai (a hill with a height of ~400m) last Sunday (18 Oct 2009). Here is the best of my shots taken with Olympus FX330 (8MP) resized to 1024x768 

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/362/mdm01.th.jpg

Edit: Changed image host and fixed link; Changed to thumbnail


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stuge said:


> high pass filter -> selective touch up of sky -> played very little with contrast ,exposure ,saturation etc .


what exactly is a high pass filter?...is it present in photoshop or any separate plugin?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2009)

Stuge, nice shot but I can't seem to find out what is it. Please mention some details about it.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 21, 2009)

^not another plugin, brings out a little more sharpness in the image


----------



## toofan (Oct 21, 2009)

lywyre: you can re-size you images down to 600x450 px this will reduce the size of image significantly. And will open quickly.

Himadri_SM: Highpass filter is inbuilt photoshop under filters->others->Highpass. It is mostly used to increase the contrast of some specific areas or under exposed areas.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2009)

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/St9nJqLaYEI/AAAAAAAAAek/KVf5pX3kSA4/s800/IMG_0688.JPG
Its on my desktop now 

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/Stn5G6xRrXI/AAAAAAAAAaI/x1JYu3ESWtY/s800/IMG_0705.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/Stn5uYWktnI/AAAAAAAAAao/CoLfgoUiGN0/s800/IMG_0711.JPG

Ab sab post kar rahe hai to....main kyoun nahi


----------



## toofan (Oct 22, 2009)

Ritwik: the third image impressed me the most. I think this is because of the Inclination of the Horizon. Something different.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 22, 2009)

*www.teacherplus.org/photo-contest/the-teacher-plus-photography-contest


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2009)

@Rhitwick - Good Going. Post some more. BTW you free the coming saturday afternoon for another photography session?


----------



## skippednote (Oct 22, 2009)

*i372.photobucket.com/albums/oo162/bassam904/Photography/Ring.jpg
Hope my like my firrst try.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2009)

^Quite good but still it can be improved. Keep trying.


----------



## toofan (Oct 22, 2009)

Bassom Nice image, The blurring of foreground and background is a treat to watch. But please resize them down to 600x450. this size is easy to watch. higher sized images doesn't fit in 15inch screen.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2009)

@ *Bassam904* Resize to 640x480. Nice effort though. 

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/7637/dsc04976oz.jpg
My take on the crow and the sun.

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2603/dsc04985.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/339/dsc04990lu.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2009)

@Krow - Missed the crow again 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2527/4033948283_6234c4beef_o.jpg

Fan of my graphic card.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2523/4034701670_c3c91b3eeb_o.jpg

Chip on the graphic card.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2627/4034702240_1ac377df1c_o.jpg

Circuit on graphic card.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 22, 2009)

toofan said:


> lywyre: you can re-size you images down to 600x450 px this will reduce the size of image significantly. And will open quickly.



Here it is:
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/7840/mdm02.jpg

Have done a little PP on the image.


----------



## toofan (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice Image lywyre. But let me suggest you something about P.P.

the detail in shadow under the gate is very good. But what you have done is over brighten the stairs and overall image. I would have only increased the brightness( If necessary) Under that gate and had left the other portion of image as it is. 
Your image looks overexposed.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 23, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2517/4035936691_27f1e45cb7_o.jpg

What do you guys think of this shot? An overblown background but I had no option but to do it. I think the flower is being highlighted here. What do you guys feel?


----------



## toofan (Oct 23, 2009)

I thinks the overall shot is looking very good. Yes the background is a not supporting the foreground but under conditions this is a very good shot.

What if you had shot it from front?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 23, 2009)

toofan said:


> I thinks the overall shot is looking very good. Yes the background is a not supporting the foreground but under conditions this is a very good shot.
> 
> What if you had shot it from front?



If shot from other side it would have casted my shadow & then the image wouldn't have looked so rich in contrast.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 24, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2482/4039270554_ed868e4b82.jpg

A BEST Bus negotiating a corner at Kalina University


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow What a crisp shot.


----------



## Krow (Oct 24, 2009)

*toofan* You should visit Mumbai University, its very green.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah I agree with Krow.


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2009)

Krow said:


> *toofan* You should visit Mumbai University, its very green.



Green In which sense.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2009)

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SuMsndC2NEI/AAAAAAAAAfI/gSKUs6A33ek/s800/IMG_0749.JPG
*Pic1 Details:-*
Camera: Canon
Model: Canon PowerShot SX10 IS
ISO: 80
Exposure: 0.6 sec
Aperture: 3.5
Focal Length: 8.3mm
Flash Used: No

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SuMsqEsT2PI/AAAAAAAAAfQ/BToUve3lzqs/s800/IMG_0752.JPG
*Pic2 Info:-*
Camera: Canon
Model: Canon PowerShot SX10 IS
ISO: 80
Exposure: 1.0 sec
Aperture: 4.5
Focal Length: 5mm
Flash Used: No
(I used SuperMacro in this one with Manual mode)

Tried something guys, tell me what more it needs.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 24, 2009)

@Rhitwick - I liked the first one. In the second the butterfly isn't focused perfectly. A bit underexposed are both the images. Maybe a stop or two down on shutter should bring out the perfect exposure. Alternately you can bump the ISO to 100 from 80. Looking forward to more snaps from you. 

@Toofan - Green refers to Greenery. The university campus is filled with dense trees & the area is very pleasing to eyes. A treat for nature lovers & photo addicts.  I will post some more pics of the university so that you can get an idea.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 25, 2009)

here's my try not too good its the first try.....

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/4084/s6302509.jpg

i don't know how to switch the flash off, of the camera. So tried on Manual mode.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2009)

@Varad Dilip Choudhari - The image doesn't grab my eye to any point. It would be better if you think of a point like a heatsink on a motherboard. The empty cabinet has nothing to look for. Don't get disheartened but its the truth.

Which camera do you own? I can help you with the flash problem.


----------



## toofan (Oct 25, 2009)

Varad Chaudhary: I can't even see your image fully at one go. I had to scroll the window. So resize your images to 600 x 480 resoulution or similar.

@Ritwik. You shots are good. But they are not sharp because your exposure/shutter speed is .6 sec and 1 sec respectively. you should have cranked the ISO to 200 or even higher. Or You could used the tripod. And even you are using the f stop of 4.5 which should be minimum of 2.8. for low light try not to use the zoom to enjoy the f stop of 2.8 . You can always crop your images later to go close.


----------



## VarDOS (Oct 25, 2009)

@ Cool G5, i have SAMSUNG S630 Digital Camera.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2796/4045842090_f3a718b3a5_o.jpg

Sunset captured at Shivaji Park.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Varad Dilip Choudhari - Read this.
BTW don't put finger on flash as the guy suggests(sarcastically) as it may damage the flash or even burn your finger.


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool: Good shot. Nice colors.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Toofan.
BTW guys post some pics, this thread seems to be drying up now.


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2009)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7339/rocksevening.jpg

Good Evening!


This shot is taken after two days of continuous Rain. I had posted some pics earlier of that day.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 26, 2009)

*@toofan*: Thank you for your suggestion. Have just started and hearty that my photo has come out good. Thank you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, I remember the earlier shot too. Good shot but the black effect is not so good around the image.


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2009)

These are the shadows and more even the sunlight is falling on that particular area. And the sky is full of clouds. I was just amused after I saw that scene. Then I used full 10x zoom and captured that landslide zone.
I had cropped away some black area from left and bottom of image.

That day I took many keepers. But if I had found some height to shoot and to evade some of the building coming in between then I would have shot even more dramatic scenes.

Thanks for suggestions. I will try to reduce the darkening effect in PP.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/4049426632_7870feebf8_o.jpg

Boys having fun in the water. 

Some purple fringing is noticeable in this shot. What else can I improve upon?
I wish I had bump the ISO a level up to freeze the ball.


----------



## swordfish (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys .. nice going.. wonderful snaps in this thread..


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2009)

swordfish said:


> Hey guys .. nice going.. wonderful snaps in this thread..



Swordfish where were you that long. Its nice to see you back again.

@Cool: I think that image will look more beautiful in B/W or some other tone. Try that also.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 27, 2009)

toofan said:


> @Cool: I think that image will look more beautiful in B/W or some other tone. Try that also.



Exactly what I was thinking. I was thinking of giving it a sepia or black & white touch. Will do it later. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/4049426632_7870feebf8_o.jpg


*img229.imageshack.us/img229/7742/coolg5.jpg


I just tried my hands on it for my practice. Its a good practice to practice on other's things. Please comment if its looking ok. And what should I have done to imporve it.

As the original image has very few colors. And the composition and the image is creating very very dramatic and strong effect so I tried it to  give a abstract look.


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2009)

This shot is now my current desktop wallpaper.
 Kash isme Gaurav Prabhu nahi likha hota to mein toofan likh deta.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work, I liked it.

You want the original image toofan? I'll mail it to you.


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## toofan (Oct 30, 2009)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1225/greeninsect.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 30, 2009)

^Dangerous Danger, Mr. Vimal. Great pic, but did you PP blur or is it your focus trick? Anyway, whatever you did, its great!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Oct 30, 2009)

@toofan
ooops! what is this? but still photo looks awesome..nice effect..


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2009)

Cool pic toofan.
Looks like the worm found in green peas. Which worm is it?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok some more from me. PPed heavily. Tell me why it is not done right 

*i34.tinypic.com/xofx9u.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/2yzbjon.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 31, 2009)

krow: The blurr is done by camera. I had cropped the image to go a bit more close to the worm. That is why its not visible on lower end of the image.

@cool: These comes many in my garden but snapping them is not a easy task but this come walking over the cemented portion. I don't know his name.

@anoroin.: This time Your images are very clear, sharp and very well composed as usual. But you have over done the PP. You should have not raised the saturation too high.

Actually increasing the saturation is not a good idea most of the time. Instead  increase the contrast and brightness.
Your images are hurting eyes because of unnatural colors but pleasing because of interesting composition.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2009)

@Anorion - I think even you can feel they are not done right. The colors are overtly saturated. In the second one the blur which you have brought in the background doesn't appeal. It would have been better had it left clear & visible.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2009)

@Anorion, don't take it bad, but the images look un-natural.


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2009)

*Anorion* Post the original images.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2557/4049426382_158a293694_o.jpg

Shot this from a park.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2009)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/5536/img1278u.jpg

Nothing spectacular in this shot, just posted so you guys can have a look at my PC currently dis-assembled.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2009)

@Toofan: Where did you find that critter?
@Cool G5: The bridge is framed very well, but the barbed wire is a little distracting. Which garden is this anyway? 

I liked the trick with the unsharp mask. What do you people use to blend it in though? Overlay? And yeah, the original pics are waaay out of focus in comparison. Donno what is wrong with my cam. Cannot achieve better results with manual focussing because the viewfinder is too small to really focus well. Works well enough for macros, but otherwise the photos turn out to be even more blurrier. Ah well. Here are the originals. I think I will just stick to uploading originals till I do a little more R&D into pp. But I liked the bridge becoming pink!

*i35.tinypic.com/280mp20.jpg

*i37.tinypic.com/29v06dj.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 1, 2009)

@Anorion - There is a garden adjacent to Hinduja Hospital.
Get your camera checked to rule out any problems. The colors look a bit pale you can intensify them for a much more natural feel.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 2, 2009)

for better colours try vivid colours....it must be in the menu where you have functions like sepia and B/w and all...


----------



## Stuge (Nov 3, 2009)

nice pix toofan and G5 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Vishwa Shanti Stupa-Delhi* 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2610/4030612836_003283c7f3.jpg


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2510/4030620172_95dd6d2225.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2435/4030615436_02bbd313d6.jpg

*Well,Last pic "Curve and Reflection" was  captured here*


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2009)

Friends, i am returning just from my three day tour to a place 15 kms ahead of Kausani.(uttarakhand). I took my camera with me but didin't get enough time for photography. I will post some of them later.

@ Stuge: Very nice images. Can you give us the "mantra" of the clarity in your images.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@anoroin: thats come walking in my garden. Is that insect called "Critter".


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2566/4071236395_87ae674c34_o.jpg

My old Intel Pentium 4 Processor seems to go into dark soon.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2672/4071999446_a8ccb8062f_o.jpg

Old rusted screws from my computer cabinet.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@stuge - Nice pictures. Can you please explain how you put those borders? Can it be done under Irfanview?

@toofan - That's why I have been seeing nothing from you. Awaiting your images.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2009)

@Stuge: Great photos, especially the second and the third one. 
@Cool G5: The one with the screws is composed really well, and the depth of field effect is really great. Is the frontmost screw a little out of focus though? Did you use some special lighting? 
@toofan: Any small insect, bug, worm or creature is called a critter I think. 

Generally, what do any of you do with regards to lighting, especially outdoor shots? Wanna know if you people have some interesting tricks up your sleeves.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2009)

@Anorion - I have purposely left the first screw a bit out-of-focussed. Actually the focus is on the second screw if you notice. No special lighting used. It was shot under our regular tubelight.

I had used a small LED lamp for the first shot. This is the first time I experimented with the light. What do you think of the first one? I would like to have your comments on that.

Regarding outdoor shots, its always the simple rule which I apply. Shoot when the sun is not too harsh & if the sun is in background use fill flash. I don't own a DSLR so I'm not able to play with external flash guns. Hope I'll afford to buy one soon.

Also thanks for publishing my pics in your november issue. Because of you I will get some more attention to my work & hopefully some more participants for weekend photography in Mumbai


----------



## toofan (Nov 3, 2009)

My day started with this image on 1st of Nov.
*img256.imageshack.us/img256/6969/sparrow.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Cool: For me Second image is fantastic. first image seems a bit blurry. As if your hand shaken while taking the shot. And the shadow is also disturbing the idea of the image.

Anoroin: I use flash outdoors sometime while photographing people to remove the shadows on the face while the sun is in top. or when I had to shoot anything that is in shadow inrespect of the surrounding. But only sometimes.


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 3, 2009)

Great photos everyone! I quite like the processor Cool G5.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 3, 2009)

Its not shaken toofan but its unfocused so its appearing blurry. The focus is on the central IC(or whatever they are called) on the processor. Its not shaken definitely as I have checked the original pic(8 MP).

I quite liked the shadow. Now I have installed the processor so no chance to take pics again.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2009)

I liked the shadows too. @Cool G5: Cyberjunkie picked em up!


----------



## Aspire (Nov 3, 2009)

Vishwa Shanti Stupa-Delhi 
That's a good place, get some pics of Humayun's Tomb? Nice View there


----------



## Stuge (Nov 4, 2009)

*Part II(Vishwa Shanti Stupa -Delhi)

Gautam Buddha *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2480/4030615856_32d253136a.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2802/4029858709_47035bb2cc.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2773/4029866513_938dd5507c.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2424/4030614268_0d6821ed7c.jpg


@toofan  I take pictures of landscape or in general in good light (for monuments ) with small aperture ie stop f7.1-f11
to make sure pictures are sharp .later if required I do high pass filter (I find it better than other sharpening technique ).

@Cool5 :I use CS4 or I sometimes use picnik.com to add borders .I'm not sure about irfan view .

in CS4 -->image ->canvas to addd borders .
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
toofan you Nov 1st picture is quite nice  and Cool I lreally liked both the pitures nice DOF


----------



## toofan (Nov 4, 2009)

Stuge: Again very nice images.Each and every detail is crisp and clear.
Are you a professional photographer.


----------



## toofan (Nov 4, 2009)

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/378/lonelyhouse.jpg*

A Lonely House in a Hill.*


----------



## Chirag (Nov 4, 2009)

^^
What place?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
^^
What place?


----------



## toofan (Nov 4, 2009)

Village: Bajyula(Garud) 20 km ahead of kausani(Uttarakhand).


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great shot toofan. Very good.


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2009)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/4121/foresto.jpg



Thanks.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 5, 2009)

your last pic looks like from jungle book 

@toofan :nope I'm not a professional photographer .


----------



## Krow (Nov 5, 2009)

Great pics all. *Stuge* you sure click like a pro dude.


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2009)

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/2577/kot1q.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2009)

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/9924/templebegger.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Temple Beggar!*


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

^That one is great... I'm not half as good at human photography.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 6, 2009)

Both are really good pics Toofan.

Did you click a picture where there are just mountains sans the tree?
The second one brings out the emotion. That's really good.


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yup those will also be comming soon.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 6, 2009)

nice picture toofan 

hey can you send me bigger picture of mountain one I wanna try my hands over editing on it .if you don't mind 

in b/w you should try to avoid obstacles like trees that is in the picture  other pciture is awesome .


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2009)

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/9973/grassstocks.jpg

Grass Stocks!

This is How the villagers in kumoun store there grass pile for further use of animals in  summer when there is no grass available. And one more interesting fact. In my village (khoont, Almora) people store the grass over an tree.And these were called "Loota" (in kumaouni language) If I will find any image i will post it.


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks friends.  I will be posting those pics soon.

I would have used the flash at the second image of beggar but I think that it would have not created such drama with her face.

@Stuge: I had images without tree. But In that Image I did it purposely. But it seems the idea doesn't come good. Yes I will surely Send you the image with hills.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 6, 2009)

What a beautiful place. I want to visit there now.


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2009)

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/160/himalayfromkottemple.jpg

A full view of Himalayas from the Temple of Nanda Devi, Kot (Graud).


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 6, 2009)

^ OMG! Awesome!!!


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

@ *toofan *Did you use wide angle lens for that? Great pic.

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/6373/dsc04828fn.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4562/dsc04827j.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/4945/dsc04750g.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/1151/dsc04875j.jpg
*img3.imageshack.us/img3/566/dsc04868q.jpg

All the above images were taken before the TDF meet, so before I became Krow, so please excuse the watermarking.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 6, 2009)

@ Toofan - Good panoramic shot.

@krow - The water flow looks good but a bit underexposed. Where did you take them?


----------



## Krow (Nov 6, 2009)

Some mountains near Bhivpuri Road (before Karjat). Exposure is a difficult thing to get right under bright sunlight.  If anyone wants to edit those images, feel free to do so.


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

Krow:Nice shots specially first two and the last one. 

Krow one trick you can apply to the flowing water.

Use a slow shutter speed to give a look of flowing milk. Just try that sometime. Milky effect also looks as good as frozen water.


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

*img188.imageshack.us/img188/3647/himalayapanorama1.jpg

These images has been taken from the Valley of Graud, Bageshwar District arount 8.15 am. When I was returning from Village : Bajyula. Its lengthy but For full view I had to take three images and then merged them to one.


----------



## Krow (Nov 7, 2009)

^That's really good man... Seamless. Great work. Thanks for the tip. I'll try that next time sure.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 7, 2009)

Awesome toofan. Damn good.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2009)

@toofan, for the panoramas, did you blend them manually or use photomerge on photoshop, or some other stitching software?


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks friends.

@anorion: for the first panorama I used the photo stitch software provided by Canon. Its easy to use and provides various formats to save the image. I saved to .psd.

for that second I used the photomerge in photoshop. Its easy and flexible also. But you have to do the cropping yourself.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2009)

@coolG5 congrats dude....just saw your pics in this month's issue of digit.....awesome thread guys....its already been featured twice in the mag...


----------



## toofan (Nov 7, 2009)

Ohh Yes I too forget to congrats you. I had seen your 3 images in the magazine in the last page.
 Once again congrats man.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

umm... there is a praying mantis outside my window, and I don't know how to get a good shot! really frustrating. it's on the other side of the grill, and I cant fit my cam out. getting an angle is tricky, and my hand is moving too much if I use a low shutter speed. increased the iso all the way to 1600 - the max my cam can do. used a shutter speed of 4" before and 2" after, then used flash. then reduced it to 1/2 and thought I will do the rest on photoshop. Still didn't get a good shot. What do you do in such situations? Anyway, here is what I could do so far: 

*i36.tinypic.com/2mi263l.jpg

This is the one without the flash and the high iso

*i34.tinypic.com/2djz4ia.jpg

This is the one with the flash, but I don't like the bars

the one with the lowest shutter speed is totally black, so no chance of salvaging in photoshop. this is one of those times when a small point and shoot would have allowed me to get a better shot, simply because I could put the cam through the grill and shoot. 

it's still there, anyone have ideas? pretty patient thing. I think it is laying eggs because it is dead still and heavy on the bottom, but not too sure.


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2009)

Use a tripod. Everything will be solved. Or if she stays in day time also then you can shoot her easily.
(Woh ek abla naari hai uski help karo shoot mat karna).
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3396/beez.jpg
*
Wild Bee!*

This bee is sitting over a kilmora plant(Kumaouni Name). It has black small grape type fruit( april to june) which is very tasty. this plant is used for medicines and sell costly outside. But in our hills no one take care of such plants.

These were some of the wild fruits we used to love when we go to our village in summer vacations from school.


----------



## rohit330 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice thread...
One from me too...

Location: Wayanad
*i37.tinypic.com/5lthz8.gif


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

@Toofan: Brilliant colours in that one. If it's pp-ed, then it's done really well, as you cannot make out that it has been pp-ed. Have you? If so what have you done? I think it is a very large fly. 

I really love insects. Was staring at the Mantis for a long time. She got disturbed when I used the camera, but was ok with the mobile camera coming really close. She was bobbing about for a good two hours. Donno how to explain this. Will probably post a video I took. Mantis' are really great for camerawork, as they stay still unlike other insects. Anyone have tricks for butterflies? I find them the toughest. The flit too fast, and by the time you get your focus right, they have probably flown away. Anyone got a butterfly in flight? I wanted to get one, but the wings came out at odd angles, even burst mode did not help. 

*i35.tinypic.com/okokep.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/ny8eic.jpg
One successful attempt at long exposure without flash at relatively low ISO. It's a cicada shell. 

*i37.tinypic.com/2q1tr9l.jpg

*i36.tinypic.com/15mkbqd.jpg

*i34.tinypic.com/2q3qbk8.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have been out of luck in catching such insects. The butterflies have come out superb Anorion. Toofan the wild bee image is too good but that's not a bee its just a fly.

@izziko_rage - Featured twice? Was it featured before?


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2009)

@Anarion: Excellent Images. First and last two are composed very well. where you find the cicada shell. (I dont know there names.)
Shooting butterfiles take a lot of time and temprament.

the original image of bee sorry fly is very colorful in itself. I just used the soft light blend mode to enhance the image and then decreased its opacity to 50% to 60 % .

Cool: I thought bee = fly. weak english!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Izziko rage is saying that this this thread is good as its featured twice in the magazine.

first time: the solar eclipse image of pimpom.
second time: Its you and ur mumbai meetup.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay. Thanks toofan.
Congrats & thanks izziko_rage.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 8, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2627/4084782035_773f38b396.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice Stuge. Which place is this.

*img81.imageshack.us/img81/4139/waythroughpines.jpg

*Way Through Pines!*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
this image is taken In vivid Color mode and in the golden light of evening.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 8, 2009)

@toofan : nice pine picture 

well ,Picture is taken in Chittorgarh fort(around 115 km from Udaipur ).


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

@stuge: really great photo, but I think it would have been better in colour as the top right portion of the image looks very empty. 
@toofan: Great pine photos. I think some nature photographs look much better with a glow or a halo effect. Will try something out, there is a plugin for photoshop, forgot the name now. The Cicada shell was on some trek. I think Rajmachi or Raigad, not too sure. These are forts close to Mumbai. 
rohit330: That's a freaking huge spider, must be high in the air, did you use zoom or what did you do? 

I just realised that I've photographed too many insects. Posting some more images here. The toughest thing is getting the focus right, as you have to rely on manual focus, and in the viewfinder, this is not really very accurate. This moth is an example of this: 

*i34.tinypic.com/syvw4y.jpg

Also, notice that the second wing of the first butterfly in my earlier post is out of focus. 

*i34.tinypic.com/34g0pb9.jpg

And a fly, like your's toofan, only the colours are not that great!

*i34.tinypic.com/21kwn.jpg

and this monkey reminds me of some generic grandfather

*i34.tinypic.com/syb6gh.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 8, 2009)

@anorion :space was left on purpose anyway ,I'm posting the coloured version as well .

well,you can't rely on manual focus for insect photography .you need a marco lens 

*coloured one *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2740/4085724214_3017b015ce.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2009)

@Stuge: I like the coloured version much better because a) the sky has a nice gradient - which is more noticeable than the bw version and b) the features on the building come to life. It's great to know that you make the photos bw in pp, I know so many people who do it with their cameras itself. Pretty irritating to explain to them - and they don't even understand.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2009)

@Anorion, nice shots. I liked the butterfly one very much.
@Toofan, fly one is very good. Bright colors and sharp image.


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2009)

@Stuge: Your b/w conversions rocks. I liked the b/w one more.
@anaroin: In past few years most of the awards are won by the b/w images. Now you can guess why people convert there images to b/w.
You seems expert in capturing insects. Great images just a bit unfocused and I understand why these are so.


----------



## Krow (Nov 8, 2009)

I liked *Stuge*'s colour mode. Wow great work all...


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2009)

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/4281/goth.jpg

*Goth !*
Cow's Palace. This is called "Goth" in Kumaouni.

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/4564/cowinevening.jpg

*Goru!* (Cow)


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

I like the house pic a lot *toofan*..


----------



## Krow (Nov 9, 2009)

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/33/dsc05119a.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/7541/dsc05121k.jpg

Going... going... gone!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2009)

^It's still going & not gone  Nice shot.

Stuge, I liked the B&W shot over the color. Nice composition again.

Anorion, As you said focusing is difficult task on small viewfinders, your 1st & 3rd image are not properly focused. But the second one is neatly focused. Good Job. Which camera you use?

Toofan, I have a similar shot with trees except its is shot in a garden. Will post later. Again good pics buddy.


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2009)

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/8384/oldkumaouniman.jpg

Kumouni Old age Man!(+80 years).

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/10/metakingphoto.jpg

Its Me!



Maniac: Nice Colors and images.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 9, 2009)

^I liked the first one more than the second.
You really do nice PP.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/1755/dsc05236o.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I'll post another version of the same pic soon. toofan nice pics again. Those people show a lot of emotion.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

well i like photography but the prob. is i only have my 2.0MP cam phone with which i ca take snaps so my interest is pressed due to lack of a gud camera


----------



## Stuge (Nov 10, 2009)

*City Palace -Udaipur *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/4090853086_3f72be470f_b.jpg


-------------------------------------------------------------------
glad you liked you both the version 
@Anorion :Yup ,its easy to turn Coloured into black and white ,but turning B/w to coloured isn't .Thats why I click all my pictures in b/w .Keep in mind if you are suppose to participate in contests keep two version of picture snaped with camera one in b/w and one with coloured 

@puneet :yaar all I can say is save paisa -> rupees ,then buy a point and shoot (at least )

@Krow :nice sunset picture 
@toofan : nice portraits


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

@stuge: Beautiful. The Palace, Its reflection. A little variation in sky. A little flying cloud. Everything seems to be in position and waiting for you to shoot.

@krow: YOur helicopter is very beautiful. But if you could have done a bit of pp. it would have been a stunning photograph.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2009)

Not a Pro Photographer.. but managed to grab these places..

One of the circle you will see as soon as you enter tirupathi from south side.
*i35.tinypic.com/2dtvtl2.jpg

Hills shot at the Ghat Road to Tirumala
*i34.tinypic.com/2zpqcn7.jpg

I don't know why I shot this, but it is in a village that is 5kms away from tirupati
*i38.tinypic.com/wm0a4h.jpg

That's it. I will post some new pics soon.


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

Vamsi I liked the first image but its a bit tilted.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/933/704892794amfpxx2.jpg


----------



## azzu (Nov 10, 2009)

Excellent Shots 
Stuge and Toofan
Vamci anna nice pics yaar


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Not a Pro Photographer.. but managed to grab these places..
> 
> I don't know why I shot this, but it is in a village that is 5kms away from tirupati
> *i38.tinypic.com/wm0a4h.jpg
> ...


This is my favourite picture. Seriously vamsi, you are a Knoob. Start clicking away fast. You have ze potential. 



toofan said:


> @krow: YOur helicopter is very beautiful. But if you could have done a bit of pp. it would have been a stunning photograph.


Another version coming up... 



Stuge said:


> *City Palace -Udaipur *
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/4090853086_3f72be470f_b.jpg
> @Krow :nice sunset picture


Thanks and may I add that its a great picture. Are you in love with monuments of sorts? 



toofan said:


> *img137.imageshack.us/img137/933/704892794amfpxx2.jpg


What a picture. Great pp here. First time I really liked your work since that ghughuta picture (for PP I mean, your pics are really nice anyway).


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

Stuge said:


> *City Palace -Udaipur *
> 
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2529/4090853086_3f72be470f_b.jpg
> 
> ...


awesome pic bro...
well can't try to do that now...
filhal kafi paise kharach kar diye
almost Rs.50k on different products


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

@stuge - Excellent pic. Really beautiful. I might have even tried a panoramic image of the palace.

Guys today I was shooting the BWSL from the shore. As I was done with my shoot I got up to go. Just then two young girls(probably around 22-23yr old) approached & one of them asked "What have you been shooting crouching down there?" I was taken aback but replied about what I was doing. Then I switched on the camera & showed them the pics I took. The pic of BWSL was not upto the mark as the horizons were not perfect but still both the girls liked it. They told me to show other pictures I shot. I then showcased the pics I shot today & they really liked them. Both of them paid me compliments & left. This made my day!


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/1932/dsc05235.jpg
Version 2. The previous one was taken at 30x zoom (15x optical, but rest is digital).

This one was taken at full 9.1MP and then cropped out the best part from the 15x zoom which I used.

Now if it still needs PP, guide me please folks. I want to learn.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ *G5* Seems photographers get the chix too...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 10, 2009)

@toofan: Great cow pics. I love cows. Like how slow and patient they are. Buffaloes get upset and angry when you try to shoot them, but cows don't. Will post some cow pics when I get home today. The portrait of the Kumauni old man is really great - very evocative. You live in the Kumaon area? Lucky you. Read Jim Corbett? There is a great trek he as outlined in the Kumaon district which goes to all the points of his kills. Panar area. Been around there? More importantly, seen any wild tigers or bears? The pic of the pup is seriously mind-blowing. Any special lighting tricks for that one? The hair is really smooth and milky. Can you post the non pp-ed image, just so that we know what you did? 
@Stuge: The Udaipur palace pic is brilliant. You have managed to get the levels right.. which is something I find a lot of problems with... I usually align the top of the buildings to the sky, instead of the base, which tilts the image horribly. Hats off if you managed it from a boat. 
@Krow: I find helicopters very hard to capture, especially if they are small. Brighten it up a bit. Not to sure - but try the levels, and reduce the amount of shadows. 
@vamsi_krishna: Great contributions: The woman with the carrycan was great, as well as the shot from higher up. Try tilt-shift pp on that one, might come out really great. 
@puneetgarg: I think great photos can be taken by mobile cameras. Started a thread for that: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122387


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Friends I was in Hurry when I posted that Image of a Dog. Its Not taken by me. No P P done by me.

Its the image taken by a new Nikon D 90 User. Who posted it to show the quality of the camera. With my P & S that much sharpness and details  in never Possible. Its just an example also to show the power of B/W conversion if done properly.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 10, 2009)

thanks anorion bro....
u rock !!!
u take care of each of ur members on the forum


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2009)

And our thread is a sticky now...gr8!!!

@G5, see, I told ya, opportunity


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Excellent pic. Really beautiful. I might have even tried a panoramic image of the palace.
> 
> Guys today I was shooting the BWSL from the shore. As I was done with my shoot I got up to go. Just then two young girls(probably around 22-23yr old) approached & one of them asked "What have you been shooting crouching down there?" I was taken aback but replied about what I was doing. Then I switched on the camera & showed them the pics I took. The pic of BWSL was not upto the mark as the horizons were not perfect but still both the girls liked it. They told me to show other pictures I shot. I then showcased the pics I shot today & they really liked them. Both of them paid me compliments & left. This made my day!



Cool you really a cool guy. Phone no. liya ya nahi?

A incident with me today. In day time when I went for lunch. There were many butterflies in my garden And I took my camera and went after them. I  spent my half hour focusing on them but I did get only a single shot and that too with low shutter speed so blurry. After that I gave up and was really annoyed.
But someday I will shoot a flying butterfly.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 10, 2009)

*City of Lakes -Udaipur [Panoramic -> consists of two images ]*


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2434/4091689945_19bc42515e_b.jpg[/img]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Glad you guys liked the picture 
*Well,I've one  more picture of City palace to post that I will after this .THat pc will help you guys in understanding the ratio of building to sky .

@toofan : you forgot to give me bigger image of mountain for editing 
*


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great to see this thread being made sticky  Thanks anorion or whoever made it.

@toofan - Number toh nahi liya. They were elder to me by 2-3 yrs. 
Hope you catch the butterfly soon or if not that butterfly some other butterflies in your locality 

@stuge - You're truly superb. Another excellent image of yours for us to look & ogle at


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

@stuge: You show the real power of a DSLR and vision of a photographer.
oh sorry I will be doing it tomorrow.  And after the pp please let us all the steps you did so that we too could learn a bit from you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2510/4091800293_68404dc0ca_o.jpg

I was about to drink Appy Fizz at midnight but just when I poured it into a glass the golden liquid struck my eye & I thought why not photograph it. Not getting a conducive background I kept a blue folder behind the object which were kept on a small table. I brought my tripod & was shooting. Suddenly my sister arrives & tells me to also photography the dairy milk chocolate. I keep it close to the glass supported by my mobile which cannot be seen in the picture. I take some pics & finally In notice that it has been around 30 mins or so & my drink has lost all the fizz. Still I was happy with the shot that the fizzless drink still satisfied me.


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

WoW! Cool you are moving toward object photography.


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/8100/coolcolor.jpg

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/6193/coolglass.jpg

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/4475/coolmono.jpg

Friends I can't control myself after viewing the fantastic shot from CoolG5 so I just practiced my hands on that image. Please comment which you like the most. and what should be done and what not.


----------



## Krow (Nov 10, 2009)

the dairy milk looks distracting to me... Good shot still though. toofan the pp in first two is unfinished, in the glass above the appy. That blue looks distracting


----------



## toofan (Nov 10, 2009)

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/742/himalayafrombus.jpg

This shot is taken from the bus near Kausani.


Krow: I thought it was looking good but you are right.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 10, 2009)

Toofan - Please impart some of your PP knowledge on me. Out of the 3 images you made, I liked the first one but wish there was no blue tinge on the glass.

Today I was doing some slow shutter photography as the rain meant no hangouts with friends. Will post them tomorrow.

The bus was moving still you got a good shot. Nice toofan. Keep it up. 

@krow - Yeah I know that choco bar is distracting but took the shot for my sis.  I have taken a shot sans the choco bar. Will post it later.


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

@Cool: For me Darymilk is actually adding some depth to the image. Otherwise the eyes would would be searching for something else to compliment the image. This may be termed as the "with respect to" type of thing.


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/8264/coolcolor2.jpg

Here I tried again to remove the bluecolor of glass and give it a more natural look But I am just learning.
Cool here are my steps.
1. Started by Creating new layer and removed the spots in the table and glass.
2. Created a curve adjustment layer and added contrast and a bit yellow and red to the image.
3. Created a mask of glass  and table by selecting with quick selection tool and created a gradient tool so that only the background chanes.
4. Refined the mask to show the glass in effect of background.
5. Mearged all the layers in top.
6. added some more contrast for puch.
6. Increased the brightness in the glass by masking it.
7. Again merged it to top.
8. Added sharpness from unsharp mask. 
9. Added the inside boder from layer styles.

All this has been done in Photoshop CS4.

Hope this will help you and others in understanding the PP  and you can also point me out that I have done this or that or not have done this or that.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2009)

is this thread limited for just digi cams or can we post pics taken on phones as well?


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey you can post the images from mobile phone also. But don't forget to resize them low in size.


----------



## puneetgarg (Nov 11, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> is this thread limited for just digi cams or can we post pics taken on phones as well?


we have a separate thread made for mobile phone pics just yesterday post ur images there


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2009)

toofan said:


> But don't forget to resize them low in size.



hmm... i am no newbie.. anyway thanks for the info 

Here's one.. taken on C510.

*photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs037.snc3/12466_1247279631343_1510008268_660874_7812153_n.jpg

I'm not a pro like you guys. Will just take some snaps for fun


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice snap giga. The new 10 rupee coin.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

The coin looks nice, but try taking this from various angles.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks man! and btw.. sorry. couldn't reply to ur mail.. pretty busy with freaking exams... will spare some time for it later...


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

Giga: nice image.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/4850/dsc05128q.jpg
Me against the sky.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9954/dsc05298n.jpg


----------



## coolchop (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi peeps, please have a look at my photography stint. The photo in coin has been taken through my Sony Ericsson K790i, and rest of them has been taken by my new treasure "Canon Powershot SX 120 IS" that I have purchased after going through this thread.

Please comment.

(1)

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/9882/macrocoincropped.th.jpg

(2)

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7987/img0064.th.jpg

(3)

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/7749/img0055.th.jpg

(4)

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/8904/img0032y.th.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

@krow: excellent shot the second one.

@coolChop: Second one is very nice and I liked the third one also. But the forth image of Mouse has some white balancing problems I think.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Congrats for buying a good camera. how much that it cost you.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 11, 2009)

*Thanks to Toofan for prociding images for editing *.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2694/4094498659_a34b5d2556_b.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2480/4094498661_3e60852cf5_b.jpg

*Steps used* 

1.High Pass filter to add Sharpening 
2.Little Brightness added 
3.Contrast added 
4 Noise Removed using Nik Software ->Dife 2 (very slightly )
5.Imported in Nik software ->Colour Efex Pro 3(plugin for CS4)
6 Use of Bi colour filter 
7.Converted to Black and White 
8.Again Imported to Colour Efex pro ->Bi colour filter 1 used .
9.Frame added 
10 Sharpeness added and Exported from CS4.

Note First image is Till fourth Step .


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3117/forestcolor.jpg

This the color shot of earlier monochrome.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


toofan said:


> *img231.imageshack.us/img231/742/himalayafrombus.jpg



Stuge: Wonderful. You make this ordinary looking shot a great SLR quality shot. You are pro in every sense. Thanks for correcting the shot and providing the steps involved.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

@krow - I liked the second image.

@toofan & @stuge - Good shots. Your PP skills are really commendable. Does any of you use GIMP? I don't want to learn PS since I mostly like to work under Linux.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4095314634_b303fbb6ac_o.jpg

This is what I did yesterday in the afternoon. The dark climate outside made it possible for me to try this out without the need of even shielding the windows to block the light. I used 5 secs shutter & 10 secs timer & then used my mobile phone to make the letters. I had set my mobile theme to skyblue & it looked great. All the letters were taken separately & joined later to make the above image. Commenst please.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @krow - I liked the second image.


Thanks. 


toofan said:


> @krow: excellent shot the second one.


Thanks again. 

@coolchop, try removing the datestamp. I liked the peacock and the silver showpiece.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2009)

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/1268/409180029368404dc0caoco.jpg

how abt this


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/9083/dsc05157wj.jpg

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/8217/dsc05138js.jpg

Take your pick and give it to your love.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 11, 2009)

@toofan ....crazy photo....the expression and the eyes are perfect........by the way how did you get the black background? PP or some backdrop?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
p.s: this is for the photo of the dog.....good shot.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 11, 2009)

@krow, 2nd one, 2nd one !!!
gr8


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

@max - Looks nice but would have been better if you would have been able to remove those blue hues from the glass.

@krow - I liked the second one.


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @toofan ....crazy photo....the expression and the eyes are perfect........by the way how did you get the black background? PP or some backdrop?
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> p.s: this is for the photo of the dog.....good shot.



I haven't shot that image. That image is shot by a new Nikon D90 user. That much clarity is not possible by my camera.

@Cool: Again comming up with something new. Nice work. Can you explain this again in a much simple way.

@Krow: Nice rose.

@max_demon: how you did that. please post the step to step procedure if you can.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

@Toofan - Thanks buddy. Sure I'll explain it thoroughly but you'll need to wait for a while. I'll write a blog post on the same in 2-3 days & then will post the link here.


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4095314634_b303fbb6ac_o.jpg
> 
> This is what I did yesterday in the afternoon. The dark climate outside made it possible for me to try this out without the need of even shielding the windows to block the light. I used 5 secs shutter & 10 secs timer & then used my mobile phone to make the letters. I had set my mobile theme to skyblue & it looked great. All the letters were taken separately & joined later to make the above image. Commenst please.



The most innovative thing I saw in a year maybe...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Thanks for appreciation all.  Please tell me which of these you like or hate.

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/7884/dsc05244k.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/1250/dsc05245b.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks krow.
I liked the first one coz in the second one the stream has been cropped.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2009)

One more macro shot:

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/3974/abcd0002r.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice giga but please resize the image down. Keep 800 pixels as maximum width. It would have been more better if the image would tell me something. The current image is nothing more than a macro. Invert the card on your finger & then let the viewer see those shiny golden contacts of the card. You got giga? Let your pictures do some talking.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2009)

yes yes


----------



## Anorion (Nov 11, 2009)

@coolG5: great lightpainting! how long was the shutter open? and which cam? how many attempts before you got it?

@Krow: the second rose is really great, nothing distracting in the background

Posting some of my Panos. Didnt know the automerge feature for most of em. Cyberjunkie told me about it, works great mostly because you cant make out mismatches in sky and foliage. However, the wires got tripped in one image. BTW, I had to resize the images heavily. Does anyone know a photosharing site that lets you upload large and heavy images in odd dimensions? Or one meant specifically for sharing panos? 

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/5735/panoft.th.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/8849/pano2u.th.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/3977/pano4.th.jpg

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/7364/89150759.th.jpg

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/6016/97035727.th.jpg


----------



## coolchop (Nov 12, 2009)

Krow said:


> @coolchop, try removing the datestamp. I liked the peacock and the silver showpiece.



Thx Krow and Toofan. I'll take care of that next time, I was so excited to post it on this forum that I never thought about that.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 12, 2009)

*Title urplish Day !*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2623/4096174000_a62297ac8c_b.jpg

*Location :Man Singh Palace -Gwalior*

This picture is from my archives of Trip to Gwalior 2007 .

Camera used :Canon Powershot A540(I don't have this camera anymore )

Pictures post processed in CS4 accordingly .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@Anorion :what about flickr ?I Guess only pro account will allow you to do it .
aimages look awesome ,but they are too small to realish .


----------



## coolchop (Nov 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> @coolChop: Second one is very nice and I liked the third one also. But the forth image of Mouse has some white balancing problems I think.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> Congrats for buying a good camera. how much that it cost you.



I agree Toofan, but that was my first shot using this camera (and that cost me Rs. 14800 + 50 free prints). I was playing with the Manual Control and it was the best composition I was able to make. If I was trying to adjust the Aperture and the Shutter speed other than the current one, the image was getting blurry due to camera shake at the time of shutter click.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


Stuge said:


> *Title urplish Day !*
> 
> *Location :Man Singh Palace -Gwalior*
> 
> ...



_*Stuge, you WERE and you ARE a rockstar!! Love ur shots....*_


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

@Krow: both are same and sharp.

@anaroin: Superb shots. I posted my panaroma of Himalya in Image shack. I don;t have any problem. It is 2000 pixcles wide.

@Stuge: Again Just beautiful.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2009)

Well I hope this pic 'talks' 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2561/4097660282_24445befcf_m.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

^Please resize the pics to 640x480 before posting. That makes it very easy to view here. What is that and how have youtaken the pic?

The effort is really good. But, the golden line of light on the right hand side of the image is distracting. try to crop it maybe...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2009)

@Anorion - I agree with stuge. Nice pics but too small to enjoy. Try photobucket or flickr.

The lightpainting was done with Canon Powershot SX100 IS digital camera. I kept the shutter speed to 5 secs & a timer of 10 secs. The noncomplicated alphabets like 'A' or 'V' were done in the first attempt itself but the 'G' & 'R' required me to try 2-3 times before getting them right. This is my first attempt will have to practise more.

@gigacore - Yeah now the picture talks.  Did you took the picture with flash on? If yes, switch it off as the light of flash fallen on far right end of the CD stack is not looking good. I loved the background. Seems like a chair or a sofa.  BTW what you need so much CD/DVD's for? Piracy? Bad... Bad... 

@stuge - Neat work again.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2009)

@cool g5, It's not flash man, it was my attempt to take this shot in multiple light source. I used a mirror to reflect light from opposite side of this pic.. that's the culprit in this pic.. 

and those are all Developer IQ CDs


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

Anorion said:


> @coolG5: great lightpainting! how long was the shutter open? and which cam? how many attempts before you got it?
> 
> @Krow: the second rose is really great, nothing distracting in the background
> 
> Posting some of my Panos. Didnt know the automerge feature for most of em. Cyberjunkie told me about it, works great mostly because you cant make out mismatches in sky and foliage. However, the wires got tripped in one image. BTW, I had to resize the images heavily. Does anyone know a photosharing site that lets you upload large and heavy images in odd dimensions? Or one meant specifically for sharing panos?





Stuge said:


> *Title urplish Day !*
> *Location :Man Singh Palace -Gwalior*
> 
> This picture is from my archives of Trip to Gwalior 2007 .
> ...


Great work both of you. Anorion  the pics are a bit too small. I would like to see them with more height.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/8255/dsc05069n.jpg
Taken from a car moving at about 80kmph.


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

Krow: One request Please don't quote image on the same page. The page took time to load.

GigaCore: Nice image. Red background has made it look beautiful.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2009)

@toofan: thank you.

This should fix that glare:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2421/4097739400_98cb4c118f_m.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

Giga your image size is too high.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2783/4095314634_b303fbb6ac_o.jpg


OMG! dude, its very good!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> Giga your image size is too high.



Coz am Giga 

Anyway thumb'nailed' it


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/3649/dsc05288.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 12, 2009)

@Krazzy Warrior - Thanks 

@giga - Now the image looks great.

@krow - I can't seem to make out what you wish to tell the viewer. Please elaborate.


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

*canvera.com/betterphotography/

Check this guys. This will fascinate Stuge and cool more then anyone else.


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

@ G5 Its just my take on a lonesome labourer working in the muck.


----------



## toofan (Nov 12, 2009)

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/3349/pinetree.jpg*img99.imageshack.us/img99/3504/pinetreemono.jpg

*Pine!


*


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2009)

Nicely done. Have you darkened the sky on the top right? It would have been better without that IMO. But great pic!


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

@krow - I thought so. Nice.

@toofan - Thanks for the link & I loved the first one over the sepia second.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

Agreed with G5. The colour one is better than sepia. Brings out the softness of the clouds.

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/6416/dsc05181f.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Use Panning Technique to shoot dynamic motion shots*

You might have noticed photographs where subject is pin sharp while the background is hazy giving a feel of motion. Such photographs are known as pan shots. Panning gives the image a dynamic perspective. Panning helps in showing action in still photographs & is often used in sports photography. Though similar to Bokeh but still Panning is way different than Bokeh. Bokeh doesn’t portray motion but panning does.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2598/4100214246_6852b0ed10_o.jpg

*Read the complete article*​


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2009)

Krow: Nice Vision.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Cool: Nice Image. How you manage to try so different things.


Krow: What does IMO means.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

@Krow - I loved the angle from which you have captured the Ganesha. The flowers add a great zing to the image.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@Toofan - IMO = In My Opinion.

I have dedicated myself to Photography & so want to learn it to my maximum potential.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

toofan said:


> Krow: Nice Vision.
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


IMO is In My Opinion. Thanks for compliment and agreed with you on G5. He's pretty innovative. 



Cool G5 said:


> @Krow - I loved the angle from which you have captured the Ganesha. The flowers add a great zing to the image.


Thanks! The flowers are more than a day old. Is that visible to you folks?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
And there is a Silver Sai Baba too in the same image, although my intention was to capture Ganesha and the flowers only.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

@krow - The flowers don't look bad & I couldn't make out the were one day old. I saw the saibaba idol. I think you should have pulled up the garland over it so that it could not be visible. Not a bad shot still. Really good.


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2009)

Or you could have darkened that portion of Image to remove the attention from Sai Baba and allow the viewer to totally focus on the subject that is Lord Ganesha.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2009)

*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/IMG_0780.jpg


File Name    IMG_0781.JPG
Camera Model Name    Canon PowerShot SX10 IS
Shooting Date/Time    11/13/2009 10:35:17 AM
Shooting Mode    Manual
My Colors Mode    Neutral
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/5
Av (Aperture Value)    5.7
Light Metering    Evaluative
ISO Speed    200
Lens    5.0 - 100.0 mm
Focal Length    100.0 mm
Digital Zoom    None
IS Mode    On
Image Size    2272x1704
Image Quality    Superfine
Flash    Off
White Balance    Fluorescent
AF Mode    Continuous AF
Parameters    Contrast          Normal
    Sharpness         Normal
    Saturation  Normal
Color Space    sRGB
File Size    1637 KB
Drive Mode    Continuous shooting

Well, this is the best I can give you guys here.
I found it in my kitchen window.

First tried to take shots standing on a stool but my hand were so shaking that none (took 30) came good.
Then I put the cam on the stool and zoomed as much as possible, this is how I got.

I so so missed a tripod today.


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

Why hide poor Sai Baba? 

Well, I think Photoshop can come to my rescue easily in this case.


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2009)

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/2692/smilingkid.jpg

*Village Kid!*


----------



## Krow (Nov 13, 2009)

rhitwick, practice makes a man perfect. handshake becomes lower and lower with time. So be patient.  I would love a better angle on the same shot.

toofan, i am speechless. what a pic!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/5640/dsc05274y.jpg
For whom do these Bells toll?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 13, 2009)

@krow - Cool bells.

@toofan - Wonderful. Won't have looked that great in colour. Try sepia mode.

@Rhitwick - First why don't you go closer to the butterfly? In this way you would have got a good shot due to faster shutter speed.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 14, 2009)

*Title :A lake is the landscape's most beautiful and expressive feature !
*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4100871089_ee185ccd7c_b.jpg
*
Lake :Fateh Sagar Lake,Udaipur *

@Krow ,toofan :some nice pictures there ..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 14, 2009)

^ Is this place really beautiful or your excellent photography work is making to look so??? Excellent work stuge.


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2009)

@ritwik: nice subject but your image is lacking the composition. There is no symmetry in your image. If a better angle it would be a better photograph.

@krow: Nice details in the shot(the bell, the background temple details, everything is beautiful) but something is not there, what! I don't know.
May be cool or stuge can tell you.

@stuge: Wonderful moment captured. Is this the early morning shot. How you took the shot. Can you tell the story behind this shot how you took, what you think before the shot and after the shot. What settings, angles etc you used.  This type of image require some words to satisfy the eagerness developed.


----------



## toofan (Nov 14, 2009)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3205/himalayac.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

toofan, that plant is killing the pic... Stuge... Beautiful!


----------



## Krow (Nov 14, 2009)

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/116/dsc05264p.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 14, 2009)

@stuge - Nice pic dude.

@toofan - I agree with krow. The plant is distracting albeit being out of focus.

@krow - Nice pic but from when did you start shooting dogs instead of crows?


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2009)

I took that purposely thinking that this may add more depth to the image. 

Krow: Very Nice Image. I must say very impressive.


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2009)

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/1475/krowdog.jpg

Krow This is For your Superb Shot which made me enhance it.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 15, 2009)

@vamsi :Well,I've post processed it to make it little warmer .Will post the original too .
@toofan :Nope ,Its a shot at the time of sunset ..Nothing much to think before and after when you have beautiful lake in front of you .You just click as many as you like .

This is the original (Straight out of camera in terms of saturation ,colours ,contrast ,sharpness etc ).
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2464/4104151111_e9b7502b84.jpg

@Toofan :nice mountain shot 
@krow :nice pix


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok, let me post too!! This i took from My *Nokia 5130 XpressMusic* phone..
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/19939/Image0024.jpg

 and comment please!


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys and *toofan* I liked that PP you have done. Great work!

@ Krazzy, post this in the mobile photography thread. Its a decent picture, but it is not talking. You gotta make your picture talk.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/999/dsc05301a.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

Krow said:


> @ Krazzy, post this in the mobile photography thread. Its a decent picture, but it is not talking. You gotta make your picture talk.


Nah! i will post it here  yea! i know its not an excellent pic(talkative)...but this is my first pic which i took from my this mobile...will post some talkative pic soon


----------



## Stuge (Nov 15, 2009)

*Monkey Man is Back !!* 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2631/4104552941_05c0361992.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 15, 2009)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_uVCMlS9WxZM/Sv5UhtBr3VI/AAAAAAAAALA/VFOaAp05Z3M/s1600/image-upload-61-740025.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 15, 2009)

*img136.imageshack.us/i/dsc01063w.jpg/
The light had never been so pleasing.

*img163.imageshack.us/i/dsc01075w.jpg/
An accidental abstract

*img697.imageshack.us/i/dsc01073e.jpg/
The perfect counterbalance!

Direct link to album: *img163.imageshack.us/g/dsc01075w.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

Took this pic with my $!tty phone.. sorry for the quality.


Ready for whipping

*i33.tinypic.com/1zn7biu.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Thumbnail it(Just like i have done)  btw which phone u used? seems like my phone has a better photo quality than urs..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 15, 2009)

Actually it is my mom's N 5130C. It is a damn $Itty phone.


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2009)

Stuge: Why don't you send this portrait to any photography competition.

All posting very nice images. Suddenly we are flooded by tons of photographers. Its really a good thing to watch. When I started posting images at that time only two or three persons used to post the images but now see.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2009)

@stuge - The monkey man image feels a little overbright to me. Not a bad image by any means though.

@krow - Cool location. Where did you take the snap?

@krazzy - Waiting for your next talkative image. 

@Gigacore - Seems you're enjoying the camera of your new phone. The image is good but I feel it has shaked a bit.

@vamsi_krishna - Perhaps you would have gone a bit closer to the subject. The bright sky from top is marring the image.

@toofan - Suddenly I feel this is the most updated & fastest growing thread in TDF now.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Sparkling Bandra-Worli Sealink*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4104770763_48bf2e00b6_o.jpg​


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

^OMG! Excellent


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

@ vamsi and Gigacore : Your pics are a bit blurred. Giga, nice colours of the sky.  Vamsi, try not to complain about quality of camera, as it does not matter if you can compose image well. I have seen one of the best sunset pics taken with VGA camera of Nokia 6600. 

@ Stuge, some details about that potrait please, like where when how. Great work though. 

@ G5, I feel that the black part on the left side of the image could be cropped. The image would look better that way. The location is Mt. Kalsubai, one of the tallest peaks of Sahyadri range, near Bhandardara.

Congratulations to us for making this thread a success. It deserves to be sticky.  Keep it up guys!


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2009)

Cool shot Cool.

Krazzy was shocked bye seeing this. some one through water on him.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/4677/dsc05289.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

^^Oh, nice...try jumping from that point!


Krow said:


> Vamsi, try not to complain about quality of camera, as it does not matter if you can compose image well. I have seen one of the best sunset pics taken with VGA camera of Nokia 6600.


+1


Krow said:


> @ G5, I feel that the black part on the left side of the image could be cropped.


+1


toofan said:


> Krazzy was shocked bye seeing this. some one through water on him.


+1


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

toofan said:


> Krazzy was shocked bye seeing this. some one through water on him.


Now we really need this.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 15, 2009)

@Cool GG & Krow: I've got a shaky hand at the moment. And even the cam on C510 maybe the best among it's rival phones, but it's nothing when compared to digi cams


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2009)

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3316/aftersunset.jpg

*What After Sunset!*

This image is taken from Village Bajula. I just can't stop myself after viewing the vivid colors in the sky just after the sunset.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 15, 2009)

@toofan
nice...yaar mere area mein aase scene kyu nahi aate??


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 15, 2009)

@krow - I shot it considering the pic is curvy at the end. I tried cropping but then it didn't appeal to me. Thanks for the comments. The second shot is also a really good one. I have never been to such great heights to shoot 

@Toofan - The image is damn beautiful. As you said the colors are really great.

@Gigacore - Yeah its one of the best camera phone.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Great work toofan! Your stay at a very beautiful part of our country.

Thanks for comment G5. 

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/5938/dsc05141.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks all for the appreciation. 

@Krow: Where did you take that beautiful scene of lake. Through some light on it.

@krazzy: aise scene tumhare area mein bhi dikhte honge. Buildings and pollution ke beech mein kya dikhayii dega. Kabhi kosis karna sahi position/time se dekhne ki jaroor dikhega.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

@krow - I didn't like this shot. Sorry buddy but there is nothing I can see from a photographer's perspective.


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2009)

Ohh Cool I think you didn't watched the image carefully. There is a crow in that pic out of focus and its doing early morning duty. So the shot is superb in that prespective.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> @Krow: Where did you take that beautiful scene of lake. Through some light on it.


I had recently gone to a place called Bhandardara which is about 5 hours from Mumbai. There I took tat pic around noon time. If you look at it carefully, you will see that the water is concentrated in a small area and in the top half of the pic, there is no water at all. That is the effect of a dam which is almost complete. Just one more turbine remaining and then a lot of electricity will be generated. My intention was to show the mountains, the plains, the dam, the water, the sky, the clouds, the less viewing distance from the hilltops all in one picture.  If you look at the bottom of the pic, it is where I found this thing, posted previously too :

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/9954/dsc05298n.jpg



Cool G5 said:


> @krow - I didn't like this shot. Sorry buddy but there is nothing I can see from a photographer's perspective.





toofan said:


> Ohh Cool I think you didn't watched the image carefully. There is a crow in that pic out of focus and its doing early morning duty. So the shot is superb in that prespective.


I did NOT think anybody would notice that.  Good work.  You get the Krow award for excellence in observation.  Besides, the sun looked like a golden fruit to me. My life's aim is to take a great picture of a crow. Most pics of crows make them look sly and ugly. I wanna take a pic which brings out all the beauty in the crow. I am waiting patiently for my chance. 

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/3354/dsc05145.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

@toofan - Sure I did notice that crow. The one sitting on some platform na? But isn't it out-of-focus?

@krow - Now this image is so wonderful. The pink flower is looking great in the green background.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 16, 2009)

@KROW Excellent! yaar tumlog bahut beautiful place mein rahte ho! kolkata mein toh sare tarraf sirf aur sirf buildings...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/4105754285_fbe1a6e923_o.jpg

Shot this at Worli Seaface during high tide.


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool: I will comment on this when I will be at home because at my office monitor the images don't look good. But one thing the composition is superb.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice shot CoolG


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

OK toofan. Waiting for your indepth comment on this pic.


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

Captured at the right moment *G5* just when those waves rise up in the middle of the pic. Plus the composition is such that the wall starts near the corner of the frame and on and on it goes. Great work. Please post this one in colour too. I would like to see what B/W does to images.

@ *Krazzy* Beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder.


----------



## toofan (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool: As I had already said a gorgeous composition. A lot of depth in the shot. But in my opinion (IMO) the b/w conversion can be more effective. As you can see the faces of peoples around are dark. The eyes are stopping at the bright shirts inspite of the faces. so some light can be masked on faces. The more brighter/sharper tide will look more beautiful.

These are only some minute points to enhance the image more. Its already a perfect shot.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 16, 2009)

@Toofan - Yup I agree with you. But the greyscale conversion was done in irfanview which offers no control over it. Feel free to edit the image & post it back here. I'll post the original color one tomorrow.

@krow - I'll post the color one later when I move on my laptop. I don't have it on desktop pc. 

@giagcore - Thanks.

All thanks to you all guys here that I'm able to improve my photography skills. Thanks a million


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2009)

Been a little busy, so I have some catching up to do. 

@CoolG5: The panning shot with the moving bike has come out really well. Usually the front or the back of the object is not in focus, which has not happened here. And great Worli sea face capture! How did you lean so far out? replexed: Are you like ridiculously tall or something? 

@rhitwick: Great moth capture, and I think we all should include the settings info next to our shots, many images dont preserve the EXIF data after pp.

@Toofan: I really liked the film frame on the doggy image... did you use a specialized framing software, or made it yourself in Photoshop? and great portrait of the kid too. You are really good at portraits I think. You capture great expressions. 

@Stuge: Great Monkey man picture... really amazing. 

@vamsi_krishna: Where is the whipping photo taken? Looks a lot like Panchavati, Nashik. That place is a heaven for photography btw, think ThinkDigit should have a photography meet there some time. 

@Krow: That's a tiny plant to take a macro of... you managed it very well. I couldn't shoot the same plant on my dSLR. Shots like this make me seriously think about how much better than a P&S dSLRs are. 

Generally, when shooting plants, do you guys adjust the plants to get a better shot? Do you cut off parts of it, or hold it still so that the wind does not shake it and suchlike? I totally do, but some people think it is unethical - say to prune leaves that are coming in the way of your shot of a wildflower.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> Been a little busy, so I have some catching up to do.
> 
> @CoolG5: The panning shot with the moving bike has come out really well. Usually the front or the back of the object is not in focus, which has not happened here. And great Worli sea face capture! How did you lean so far out? replexed: Are you like ridiculously tall or something?





> @rhitwick: Great moth capture, and I think we all should include the settings info next to our shots, many images dont preserve the EXIF data after pp.


I'm feeling lazy to do it. Anyway, I don't PP my images.


> @Toofan: I really liked the film frame on the doggy image... did you use a specialized framing software, or made it yourself in Photoshop? and great portrait of the kid too. You are really good at portraits I think. You capture great expressions.


+1


> @Stuge: Great Monkey man picture... really amazing.


+1


> @vamsi_krishna: Where is the whipping photo taken? Looks a lot like Panchavati, Nashik. That place is a heaven for photography btw, think ThinkDigit should have a photography meet there some time.


Exactly what I was gonna tell you guys this Sunday! You read my mind! A TDF Picnic. Like a Saturday we set out and return on Sunday evening, back with a treasure trove of pictures. We can do this sometime really.


> @Krow: That's a tiny plant to take a macro of... you managed it very well. I couldn't shoot the same plant on my dSLR. Shots like this make me seriously think about how much better than a P&S dSLRs are.


All I did was, zoom in 15x, my settings were spot on in Manual mode (luck mostly) and due to noon time bright light, handshake was negated. Just took the snap on an instinct and wow! Even I was surprised at the P&S. We may safely say that the camera took the shot and not I. If you want some more detail, then the wind was furious and the plant was moving a lot and I was about 2 metres away from the plant.


> Generally, when shooting plants, do you guys adjust the plants to get a better shot? Do you cut off parts of it, or hold it still so that the wind does not shake it and suchlike? I totally do, but some people think it is unethical - say to prune leaves that are coming in the way of your shot of a wildflower.


I think I just answered this above.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2009)

Anorion: I was trying a demo version of a software which I don't like much.
Moving the subject on macro photography is not possible most of the time if we are shooting wildlife of nature. In evening time its hard to take macros of plants if a little wind is there. And IMO there is nothing wrong in  adjusting your subject.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2009)

@Anorion - Panning requires a bit of luck & I did got shots where some part of the subject was blurred. Read the post on my site where I have panned a bowler whose arms have come out hazy.

The Worli Seaface shot was taken from a platform which goes down to the coast. Its forward than the katta where people are sitting. So I got an excellent angle to compose the image.

@all,

Here is the color shot of the earlier Worli Seaface image.

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/1382/worliseafacecolor.jpg

The sun was very strong that day & hence the harsh shadows.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2009)

You did the wise decision to convert that to b/w because it just amplified the effect this image is creating.


----------



## toofan (Nov 17, 2009)

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/388/bridgeum.jpg

*Bridge the Gap!*

With This Image I wrap my tour of Village - Bajyula. This shot is the most pleasing for me. Sometime you start loving some of your Images and that is the case with this image to me. I don't know why but I love this shot the most from that tour. 

Taken around 7.15am in the morning when I was returning back to Kathgodam(Nainital).


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

I like it a lot too toofan! The light is amazing!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2009)

@toofan, this is just awesome!!!
Seriously, it seems like a drawing not a photo, everything is so perfect.
Kudos!!!

I want that photo in full resolution.
Can u give me?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2009)

toofan you live in too beautiful a place


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great toofan. I loved the small bridge & as rhitwick said already it depicts a poster. If you have liked it then I suggest you get a enlarged copy & frame it 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*Rusty Valve*​ 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2630/4105755585_a630004f69_o.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 18, 2009)

@toofan: congrats on an awesome pic...did you do any PP?..please PM me a high resolution if you don't mind..


----------



## Stuge (Nov 18, 2009)

*Title :String of Bell's*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2702/4114419102_7a33f24d71_b.jpg

I'm trying my best to get over the loss of my cute pigeon.So ,I will try my best to post pictures here ,and on flickr .

--------------------------------------------------------------------




@toofan :    very nice sunset picture awesome colours 
@Krow :        Nice lake pic from the top 
@g5 :         Keep going man


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2009)

^Its good but resize image to 640*480 or give us the forum link from image hosting site.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@stuge - The focus is spot on but still the background is distracting especially on the right side of the image.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

@ *G5* Nice macro of the rusted tap.
@ *Aspire* Resize that picture to 640x480 and repost. I'm gonna report your post the next time you needlessly post a HUGE pic. Unlike you, not all of us have unlimited braodband connection.
@ *Stuge* Hope you cope well with the loss. Our condolences to you. Your picture is amazing as usual. Out of the very ordinary, you bring out the extraordinary.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2009)

Click click:


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2589/4113741187_cff4d70a98.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2800/4114512132_8b5c023ca3.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 18, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - The focus is spot on but still the background is distracting especially on the right side of the image.


now its the cropped one 

thanks again .

@Krow :--> yeah ,I hope he gets a good new life :


----------



## Aspire (Nov 18, 2009)

*img5.imageshack.us/img5/9098/pa140229o.th.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2009)

Giga - I liked the second one. Maybe you could have gone more closer.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2009)

I did.. but the cam had trouble focusing it.


----------



## azzu (Nov 18, 2009)

A few From me
Guys as u see my Avatar is getting old so thinking of replacing it with new one
so, here they are three of them plz tell which one u like.
These are all Unedited Just Optimized
1.  
*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5869/40656503.th.jpg
2.i like this one
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/3205/39734945.th.jpg
3.
*img410.imageshack.us/img410/2194/89445164.th.jpg

Guys plz comment
some of my other snaps

Took this from a running Car (70kmph)
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/3995/61026854.th.jpg

A busy potter ,
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/816/a35y.th.jpg

All snaps taken are With SE W595 Mobile(no AF , 3.2 MP)
unedited and Optimized
more snaps will be coming soon


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2009)

@Aeem - I liked the one taken from the car. Has come out well. BTW are you obsessed with your images taken from a downward angle? Does your friend or someone else shoot them or you keep some timer or something.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/4110979171_7827312516_o.jpg

*Catch me, if you can !*


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2009)

@stuge: One word. beautiful!.
@giga: Nice images.
@aspire: Nice try. Actually the light passing through clouds make the difference.
@azzu: the third portrait is best among all three and the shot from the car is just awesome.
@cool: you are always inovative. And most time you come up with good images also. Tap one is a different subject and nice work there But at this mirror reflecting 
*Pros:*
Innovation: 10/10
Composition: 10/10
colors: 8/10
*Cons:*
 No use of PP:  the blue pole near the mirror edge at left is the distracting element in the image. You should remove it by PP.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

I repeat. Cool, you really cool.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2009)

@Toofan, can I have the photo in full resolution plz...


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 18, 2009)

@toofan & @krow - I don't know any PP techniques as of now. Got to learn them in coming times. Anybody here uses GIMP? I don't want to learn PS as I would be using Linux. Thanks both of you for your comments & appreciation.


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 19, 2009)

Took these from my mobile - N95-8GB

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/5059/mountainju.th.jpg
From the top of mountain

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/3302/rust.th.jpg
Rust at the junction of 2 metals.


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> @Toofan, can I have the photo in full resolution plz...



Ohh Yes I would be loading that image soon as its of 4+ mb.


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2009)

*img337.imageshack.us/img337/3774/vimal1.jpg

*Guess!*

This is a Well Known personality. I think most of the tech aware members of this forum know this person. An youth Icon. And I got the good opportunity to shoot this personality during the Autumn Festival at Nainital. 
Guess Who is he.



_edited for the confusion it may create. so provided some details._


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> BTW are you obsessed with your images taken from a downward angle? Does your friend or someone else shoot them or you keep some timer or something.


Dunno y but i like Shooting Pics With Black And Coloured or bright Background and i shoot it myself (no timer though)

another one I pretty like this picture it came out well
took it in a village( morning)
EDITED and Optimized 
*img691.imageshack.us/img691/9425/cyb1.th.jpg

Toofan Bhai my Hard  guess its u


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 19, 2009)

@azzu
Nice snap dude...
@Cool
Nice yaar...really kool snap
@toofan
 Is that u??


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Toofan - No idea. Pass.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

I know its not *toofan*. No idea from me either.

@ *azzu* Please resize your pic and post them directly in the forum. Much better to view it that way.  Nice picture.  I like the tree and the sky.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2009)

I was going to Guess Toofan, but it's not him... so who is this?


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry Guys for Misleading you. Its Actually me.
I used the tripod for the image tried tried and succeeded at last.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

*toofan* looks like Baba Sehgal with the ear ring and similar hairstyle.  I always remember the same song: _Dil dhadke mera dil dhadke, koi nahi jane kyun mera dil dhadke_...

No offence to anyone.


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2009)

Now please comment on the angle I had used. Does it looks nice so that I can shoot others also in same position.


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2009)

thx @all guys for ur Nice comments
i'll be posting moore
Iam Right toofan bhai


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Toofan - Really good shot but I it would have looked more better with a subtle background. The white doesn't looks good IMO. I was going to comment that it was you but then again you mislead us   And yeah I agree with krow, that you look like Baba Sehgal with that ring in your ear  I too have taken some self shots with a tripod will post them later on.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2540/4111744822_4912dc627e_o.jpg

Took this at night when I was SMSing my friends.  lol


----------



## azzu (Nov 19, 2009)

^ nice Snap but 
Good Wallpaper would make the pic even better


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah, you are right azeem.
I didn't think much before shooting the snap as I was browsing at around 2 in the night.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

*toofan* looks visionary.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2009)

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9148/krishnasitting.jpg
*
Krishna As Philosopher.*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

Amazing shot toofan. The kid looks really charming. That innocent look thrown me into oblivion. I will keep this in my vault. Once again.. amazing shot.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

+1. Looks like a professional wallpaper, one of those you get on famous websites.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 20, 2009)

my friend took these photos at a old temple..

*i46.tinypic.com/23h4lxz.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/353drp5.jpg


----------



## MANOfJosh (Nov 20, 2009)

Flower in my garden

Hope u'll like this

*i45.tinypic.com/35b9xrb.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 20, 2009)

Vamsi : the 2nd image is really good..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2009)

@MANOfJosh - Nice Macro.

@Vamsi_Krishna - I liked the first one.

@Toofan - Good Work.


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

@ *MANOfJosh* Good one, but try and keep the subject to one side of the frame and see. AFAI have noticed, the overall effect is much better. 

@ *Vamsi* I think he should have concentrated on the temple instead of mountains in the 2nd one, but the first one is nice.


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Vamsi: Beautiful. Which place is this. The first one is on spot. If the subject in the second one would be more in frame then it would have looked much better.

@Manofjosh: Nice one dear.

@cool: I liked your mobile shot and its wallpaper. It represents you website I think.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yes Toofan that's my website. 

By the way guys I have launched my photo portfolio on my website just now. Really excited about it. Waiting for suggestions & your comments on the same.

*Check out my Photo Portfolio*


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey Cool G5 : i checked your photography portfolio...the layout is very good but can't the preview be a little bigger? the thumbnails are fine but i think the magnified images are not large enough..


----------



## coolchop (Nov 21, 2009)

I was playing with my cam and then mom came and served this...

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/8935/img0134t.th.jpg

And Yes, guys I also want to know about the battery consumption of Canon SX 110/120 IS. I am asking this coz my SX 120 is not giving the intended back up of 100-125 shots (as mentioned in the manual). In actual I am getting the back up of meager 15-20 shots when using new Duracell batteries, that is pathetic .


----------



## coolchop (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Yes Toofan that's my website.
> 
> By the way guys I have launched my photo portfolio on my website just now. Really excited about it. Waiting for suggestions & your comments on the same.
> 
> *Check out my Photo Portfolio*



Congratulations Gaurav, for the fresh look of your website and, yes your portfolio looks cool... All the best dude!


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool: Nice work there. And yes nice website. But one thing about the website. The font used in the navigation menu below the header is not looking good. For me its too bold. Just confirm this with someone else as it may be due to my taste.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2009)

himadri_sm said:


> Hey Cool G5 : i checked your photography portfolio...the layout is very good but can't the preview be a little bigger? the thumbnails are fine but i think the magnified images are not large enough..



For the preview to be large I will need to re-upload all the images again to my Flickr account in big size. I can't do this now. Also I need to take care of limited bandwidth users who pay for each MB they use. You may have seen better photography portfolio than that on my site but do note those heavy flash based sites eat up bandwidth much faster. My site won't do that. 



coolchop said:


> I was playing with my cam and then mom came and served this...
> 
> *img20.imageshack.us/img20/8935/img0134t.th.jpg
> 
> And Yes, guys I also want to know about the battery consumption of Canon SX 110/120 IS. I am asking this coz my SX 120 is not giving the intended back up of 100-125 shots (as mentioned in the manual). In actual I am getting the back up of meager 15-20 shots when using new Duracell batteries, that is pathetic .



The image would have been more better if shot from above. My mouth is watering now. 

I suggest you to try with another pair of batteries(not duracell but Sony or Panasonic preferably over 2000mah) since 15-20 shots is pathetic. I don't think camera is at fault.



coolchop said:


> Congratulations Gaurav, for the fresh look of your website and, yes your portfolio looks cool... All the best dude!



Thanks 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


toofan said:


> Cool: Nice work there. And yes nice website. But one thing about the website. The font used in the navigation menu below the header is not looking good. For me its too bold. Just confirm this with someone else as it may be due to my taste.



You can change the font of the size by clicking on the A, A+ & A- buttons on top left corner of the site. Try it & report back.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Nov 21, 2009)

@Cool G5, krow, toofan, Thanks for your comments

How about the following one, old one too. I took from K750i

Hope u'll like this one too

*i48.tinypic.com/hvpamr.jpg

Sunrise @ Kanyakumari

*i45.tinypic.com/66xo3c.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 21, 2009)

Title :Colourful Elephants 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2676/4121565493_7566bf76af.jpg

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Toofan :nice pictures .amazing 
@azzu :good picture :do some processing man 
@vamsi :nice picture s 1st one is good 
@manof josh .nice sunset


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 21, 2009)

@MANofjosh - Nice pics but you can post process them to bring out more vibrant colors.

@stuge - Liked the DOF in this shot. Was this shot taken in macro range?


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2009)

@man of josh: The sunset shot is nice. But the rose is not appealing. Its just plane simple rose. Try to create some different angles to shot the rose for a point of interest.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @MANofjosh - Nice pics but you can post process them to bring out more vibrant colors.
> 
> @stuge - Liked the DOF in this shot. Was this shot taken in macro range?


  yep,I used 1:2 macro mode in the lens and used large aperture to create dof .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 22, 2009)

toofan said:


> *img337.imageshack.us/img337/3774/vimal1.jpg
> 
> *Guess!*
> 
> ...


LOL! Toofan Bhaiya  
+1 for Baba Sehgal


----------



## azzu (Nov 22, 2009)

Stuge said:


> @azzu :good picture :do some processing man


How ?? i mean what do u mean by processing ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2009)

azzu said:


> How ?? i mean what do u mean by processing ?



Processing via softwares like GIMP or Photoshop. Color correction, contrast/brightness etc.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice one stuge.. good colors


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2009)

*img218.imageshack.us/img218/118/littlehajiri.jpg



___________________________________________________________

Stuge: very nice image and colors.


----------



## Krow (Nov 22, 2009)

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/7691/dsc05450k.jpg
A baby deer at Borivali National Park, Mumbai.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 22, 2009)

@toofan - Good focus but still post the original one. I would like to see that.

@krow - Would have been better if you have shot from side.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2009)

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/7351/hajiri.jpg

here the original one. I haven't done much. only increased a bit of contrast and removed the noise.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

^I like that shot! 

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8591/dsc05475q.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/4669/dsc05477e.jpg

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/1589/dsc05485p.jpg

All pics are of today's Photography meet @ Borivali National Park, Mumbai>


----------



## Stuge (Nov 23, 2009)

Title :Hello Me Me !

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2766/4125513303_9815e1a887.jpg

another one with little different processing .

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2617/4126287182_e570d8274e.jpg
*
Well,Took  this picture of mine ,while I was waiting at the station(metro) for more than half an hour .*

This is a handheld shoot. 

@toofan :I liked the original one of genda phool 

@Krow :wow ! nice pictures of deer


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, i'm not a professional photographer like u, still i would like to comment..
@stuge
hmm preety nice..but still not very impressive
@toofan
well, that water droplet on the leaf ruined the photo 
@krow
Excellent  Specially the 3rd one... bug!


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2009)

@Krow: I liked the unusual angle of that dear shot. But the dear is not in frame completely. and from the last posted images. Second and third are very impressive. If you would have known some short of PP then you could have color corrected them. I am feeling a blue shift on every image. 
Try to adjust the while balance according to the shot or you can set it manually also.

Stuge: Nice Vision and nice image.

@Krazzy: I took the shot because there were water droplets in the flower.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5967/singlehajiri.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2009)

@toofan - I liked the second one(the one above my post) than the earlier.

@stuge - I liked the first non edited one. Good Composition.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

@ *toofan* I am good with photoshop, but I just don't want to PP. But yeah, even I agree about the blue tinge. It is because of low light conditions.  I will try to correct it in some days. 

Thanks for comments all.

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/8955/dsc05500s.jpg

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7613/dsc05502a.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/3000/dsc05503g.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2009)

krow: beautiful images.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 23, 2009)

-----------------------------------------
@Krazzy Warrior:that shot has nothing to impress anyone .It was just a timepass  to break  boredom.

@Krow :Hey ,buddy you missing something, if you're not post processing your images .Anyay ,Straight out of camera is much better, when it comes to point and shoot in comparision to Dslr.

nice pictures between 

toofan :time for  you to get a dslr ,and a macro lens


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 23, 2009)

toofan said:


> @Krazzy: I took the shot because there were water droplets in the flower.


Yup, its droplet on the flower that has added life to this picture..I'm talking about droplet on the *Leaf.. *
btw ur next genda phool photo is awesome.. 

@Krow
Aaah! pretty nice..


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2009)

Stuge: I am saving for a DSLR. This time I am looking at Nikon D90. May be in next one year something much better then D 90 will be available in that price range.

@Krazzy: Thanks! Now I got your point. YOu have excellent eyes.(In UrT also).


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 23, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/4110979765_4f7316a51a.jpg

Girl enjoying with sparklers. Shot this on first day of Diwali.

@krazzy_warrior - Nice signature.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @krazzy_warrior - Nice signature.





toofan said:


> @Krazzy: Thanks! Now I got your point. YOu have excellent eyes.(In UrT also).


Maakan maat laga


----------



## MANOfJosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Few more pics,

@ Maamallapuram

*i50.tinypic.com/soa6tj.jpg

Mr.Millipede

*i47.tinypic.com/29vij3p.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Nov 23, 2009)

Mr. Millipede! Great one, you should have gone in closer.


----------



## Krow (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes, Manofjosh should have gone closer to the millipede.  Good shot.

G5, I like the darkness enveloping the girl. 

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/7130/dsc05508d.jpg

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/270/dsc05511c.jpg

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9445/dsc05512m.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2009)

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7828/cooldeepawali.jpg

Cool: your version was very beautiful. It shows the emotion of a kid enjoying the sparkels. But I tried to show the Kid so it has half the feel of that original. Its only for my satisfaction.

Man of Josh: Nice images specially the insect one but a poor camera.

Krow: laughing buddha shot is very impressive.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks *toofan*.

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/9471/dsc05488k.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
It's the water at a stream in Borivali National Park.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2009)

@toofan - I value your efforts but this time I feel the girl has been plastered on that background. Also the light you have added over girls face doesn't gels with the background lightning. I had taken this shot in the morning but the girl was standing in thick shade of trees so the background is intensified while the girl is a bit dark.

@krow- The darkness is due to tress. So finally you have a crow image in this meet too.  Congrats.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @krow- So finally you have a crow image in this meet too.  Congrats.


While *Krow* was engaged in meet, his relatives were in search of him..my rooftop:-
*img230.imageshack.us/img230/15/lol1g.jpg


A part from *my report card*:-
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/1019/lol2z.jpg
^^Dont know why this time it was so hazzy


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

@ *G5* Yes, that's my cousin in that pic. 

@ *Krazzy* Both pics are hazzy. I think its handshake or focus problem. Auto mode?

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/5135/dsc05514y.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2009)

Krazzy: clean you lense.

@krow: reflection of your brother is beautiful.


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2009)

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/831/hajirisharp.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a beautiful image Vimal. I loved the tiny droplets on the flowers and their shadow.

Krow, maybe you would have gone a bit more closer?

P.S : Next time, Weekend Photography in Mumbai will be scheduled in late evening so that you can't catch any of your relatives


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks *toofan*. *G5* Yep, maybe closer, but I think I took it from about 3-5cm from the flower. 

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/6465/dsc05519y.jpg
More like these up soon.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 24, 2009)

Feel a bit underexposed.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

^Around the red part especially. 
*img121.imageshack.us/img121/4226/dsc05522q.jpg

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/3218/dsc05523.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2009)

> Some pointers from my side. Feel free to ignore.
> 
> 1. Learn the art of self critiquing. Post only those which have passed your scrutiny.
> 2. Give up the urge to shoot anything and everything. Compose a mental picture first and then put it into the frame
> ...



Cool: and others: Someone advised me the above points about photography and posting images. Whats your thought. And by how many points you agree.


----------



## Krow (Nov 24, 2009)

Really good points. Link please.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2009)

> Some pointers from my side. Feel free to ignore.
> 
> 1. Learn the art of self critiquing. Post only those which have passed your scrutiny.
> 2. Give up the urge to shoot anything and everything. Compose a mental picture first and then put it into the frame
> ...



#1 I agree partly on this. Everybody posts his/her best photographs. Nobody likes to post photos which come out even half decent. I think one should also post the half decent pics as they will garner suggestions which will allow one to improve his/her work. Also photography being a subjective art it will differ immensely from person to person. It has occurred with me many times that the pics I liked, I felt something special were considered ordinary by others & vice-versa. So post pics even if they come out even half decent. This will help you in knowing where you felt short & even extend your boundaries while shooting the next time around.

#2 I agree completely on this. You won't get a perfect shot if you try to shoot everything around. Make a list in your mind about things you want to shoot. For e.g If you are thinking of visiting a sports-park, then you can concentrate on getting close ups of the players or try panning them. Offcourse you can click one or two shots like that of audience or the whole stadium but don't let your focus shift from the main subject.

#3 I agree. It is a good habit to include details like how & where the shot was taken. That's the reason I include details about the shot below the image. "Comment Please" sounds vague & if you happen to use it specify it. For e.g. Comment on the focus of this image or comment on the composition of this image.

#4 I partly agree here. You need to keep an eye on the background so that it doesn't spoils your subject. I have seen shots where the subject is lost in the background. I advise to get closer to the subject & fill the frame so that you get the very least of the background. In case you are shooting in a crowded location with lot of people, use manual focus & shoot at wider apertures to get good DOF differentiating subject & the extras. While panning try to get a clear background with as much few complexities as possible.

#5 Absolutely, Photography is all about using light to your advantage. Your photographs will come out good only when you shoot in conducive light conditions. Using strobes, reflectors, diffusers etc will definitely improve your shots but as said you will need skill in handling these equipments.



@all - I'll be writing a small book on photography this december. There I will discuss various photography, lightning, composition etc techniques in great depth. I'll need some pics for the same & it would be great of you if you could lend me some from your collections. It won't be for commercial sale & I'll upload the E-Book once it is done. Hope I have the co-operation from you guys!


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm in for the book. If you want any help with layouting and spicing it up with pictures, etc, let me know. I can lend a hand with the content too if you want any help. Also, I am somewhat good in CorelDraw and Photoshop.

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/276/dsc05537c.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool: you defined these points in details. Thanks. And yes you can use my images without any question. 

@krow: This shot is yours best in the recent past. Congrats. It has everything. Depth of field, composition, subject, colors. Add a little warmth to this image in photoshop.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

@Krow
Excellent... and yea i totally agree with toofan that it is ur best shot till now taken by u..

You guys live in very beautiful place...and i'm stuck on.......


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice shot krow. Waiting for more of your shots.

@toofan & @krow - Thanks for your help. I'll notify you in the coming month when I need the pics. I'll need your original(resized) will do but they should not bear your signature on it. Offcourse you will be given credit for your pics. That's assured. 

@Rhitwick & @Anorion - Where are you guys? I'm curious to see your photographs taken on the meet day.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Height of passion : During exam you see your neighbour girl face lit up with sunlight & you wish to take her potrait admist the exam centre.

Happened with me today when I was writing my paper. Damn, how badly I missed my digital camera. The light was just perfect & her face was glowing like an angel.


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2009)

Is this the voice of  your mind or heart.


----------



## toofan (Nov 25, 2009)

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9683/smallhajiri.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 25, 2009)

*@toofan*

*krow.skiller.info/Untitled-1.png
Join there  Visit Official DIGIT IRC thread for more detail incase u need any...


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for comments guys. 
@ *toofan* This time I'm taking your suggestion. Tell me how to "warm" this image in Photoshop. I'll do it and report. 

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/5913/dsc05556h.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/2370/dsc05567.jpg
That's *rhitwick* and his guava.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2009)

@toofan mindblowing pp


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2009)

How the hell did I miss that? Damn! Awesome work *toofan*. You improved by leaps and bounds. I saw the same picture posted many times, so did not look carefully.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Toofan - Great work. It was sound of my mind & not heart.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 26, 2009)

*Lake Palace -Udaipur *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2763/4132718071_4b3049b5fc_b.jpg

post processed in CS4 .

@toofan :excellent picture 

@krow :few pix are good


----------



## toofan (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks friends.
@Anaroin: I hadn't done much. The image is taken in such conditions that only increasing the contrast is darkening the background. 

Stuge: beautiful. These days we all digitians are in Rajasthan Darshan. Thanks for introducing such beautiful places to us.

Krow: the first image of green leaves doesn't require warming.

Warming an image means Increasing the color temperature. or you can say adding little yellow color to the image.
For increasing the temperature/warmth: 
1. Open the image in photoshop Raw image editor. There is a slider in the first tab increase that and see the result. or
2. In photoshop you can add a curve adjustment layer. or
3. color balance adjustment layer. or
4. Add a warmth photo filter.

One tip for you to get the colors accurate from the camera itself.

1. Use the white balance as conditions/observation while shooting.
2. Or you can take a piece of white paper with you and set the custom white balance of camera at the spot by pointing toward the paper/the white background (you think is white) so that the whole frame become white and then pressing the set white color balance button.
procedure may change acc. to camera.

Hope this will help.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2009)

A few from me...had been retouched in gr8 length...

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlURtC49JI/AAAAAAAAAgM/RbrrlP27gvQ/s800/IMG_0803.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUWRcfFNI/AAAAAAAAAis/7oPV92n8oHE/s400/IMG_0819.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUiYwKQvI/AAAAAAAAAhA/zvP77Dk1XC0/s400/IMG_0851.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUk8b474I/AAAAAAAAAi0/eBjVOdOsWN4/s400/IMG_0883.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SwlUq6SiL7I/AAAAAAAAAjA/59c45XGkwuM/s400/IMG_0917.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/Sw3vKgwd-CI/AAAAAAAAAi8/6Fqabkn8vrU/s800/IMG_0884.JPG


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

@ *rhitwick* Apart from the yellow flower, all look to be a bit overdone. It is not necessary to blur the background always.  In the pink flower image, the background looks much more prominent than the flower. Hope these help.

@ *toofan* Tips taken and will soon be implemented. Thanks a lot. 

@ *Stuge* Great picture. How did they make that thing in the lake? 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img187.imageshack.us/img187/7219/dsc05321.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 26, 2009)

@krow - Nice shot but I feel it would have looked even better with a vertical perspective.

@Rhitwick - Which software did you use to touchup the pics? Picasa? I liked the yellow flower & the butterfly one. But still I feel you could do away with blur around the butterfly as it is a bit distracting.

@stuge - Nice work. You have excellent PS skills.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4111745158_a3d61baa56_o.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2567/4105754923_7f1e6d90e5_o.jpg

*
And we twist!*


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 26, 2009)

Guys, I got ur points....
The mistake I did was to take shots in high ISO. Subjects came so-so but the backgrounds were sh1tty...
Had to smudge them...

Then. this is my first PP , so...wo bhi jayda ho gaya..

Yes, I used Picasa..


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Don't worry Rhitwick since when it comes to PP even I'm a n00b 
Also did I suggest you to get out of the AUTO mode & do all your shooting on MANUAL mode. In the next meet I will guide you with the same.


----------



## toofan (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool: First shot is excellent.

@retwik: artificial blurring is not done properly. But I liked the dear and butterfly image.
forth image of "kuri ka phool" is very very poor shot. Totally waste.

@krow: compare your shot of road and Cool's shot of road. See the difference in color. YOur images is good as a subject but totally dull in appearance in comparison to Cool's Image. His one is a perfect white/color  balanced  image.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks toofan. It would be better if you specify why you didn't like the second shot.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

I am checking white balance now. Btw, I found that my camera has filter modes in it. red,blue,warm filters, etc are there.


----------



## toofan (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Thanks toofan. It would be better if you specify why you didn't like the second shot.



Its not that I disliked the second shot but I feel it has no subject.  The stairs are looking like a background. If there would have been something over those that would have looked perfect.

See the stairs are creating circular lines but of large thickness. So to make them the subject they should have been shot from a distance so that eyes may concentrate on the symmetry of line created by stairs. Eyes are not resting on anything in that shot. Hope you got my point what I want to say. 

In the first shot there are many things to compliment the road but in second there is nothing.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

The first pic looks Oh! so professional.


----------



## Krow (Nov 26, 2009)

*toofan* Thanks, I found the option which allows manual correction of white balance after exposing to a white paper. 

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3219/dsc05315.jpg
Ripples


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 26, 2009)

@toofan - Yes got your point. Thanks. Will try shooting there again.

@krow - Thanks. I liked the ripples. You can even use a grey-white paper to set the WB manually.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 27, 2009)

*Title : Paying homage to the people who lost lives on 26/11(2008 )*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2694/4136162843_3e2a03b063.jpg
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@gaurav :nice curvey picture :do some processing bro .They will turn out something  else 
@nice blue ripple pix


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 27, 2009)

^^Very Nice photo indeed.....


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 27, 2009)

@stuge - Very good image. Where was it taken?


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3811/dsc05420.jpg

The view from topmost point, Janjira Fort, Murud, Maharashtra.

Okay guys, now my problem is that if you look closely at the top left of the image, you will see a thumb print like dark spot. It is just below the top left corner. I get this many times, when I have aperture at f/8.0 and high shutter speed to negate the heavy light of noon/afternoon. Any help? It does not occur in shots taken at any other time of the day.


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow what a shot. 

Try to clean your lens but carefully and with a soft cotton cloth like your undershirt(if its soft enough .mine is very soft) or the cloth used for cleaning specs.
If it still there then time for some service.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

^Thanks *toofan*. I have cleaned it with a clean dry handkerchief once, now let's see if it occurs again.


Damn, I forgot to mention, *Stuge*, that shot is one of your best. Speaks volumes.


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2009)

*img134.imageshack.us/img134/8483/110514b.jpg

This image is downloaded from crickinfo.com and should have been taken by a pro .


*img134.imageshack.us/img134/78/6287.jpg

This image is posted as jjmehta photography forum and taken by an photographer like us But surely with a  DSLR.

Now How many of you think that we will be able to take such High quality shots and in how much time.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

If you notice *toofan*, most of us here are relatively new to photography. I am hardly a year into it and I believe that with time my photography will improve. So, why not, one day we will be better than those pictures over here. It will take time and I am gonna be learning all the while.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2009)

I strongly believe that we all can improve.
How much time it will take for us depends very much on how much time we dedicate towards photography. Under the guidance of a good mentor you can learn much faster as he will guide you correctly & tell you the things to avoid. The second shot posted on J.J Mehta forum appears very saturated to me in terms of colors. First is good & such shots demand a nice telephoto lens along with a DSLR camera whose body alone goes in lakhs.

If we get such equipments at our hands then obviously we can improve by leaps & bounds. I haven't ever though upon this & I always go to improve upon my current work. I have a Canon prosumer camera & always think how can I get best pictures from it by working out its drawbacks of noise, autofocus locks etc. I'm planning to enroll myself in a photography course next year to improve my skills but the plans are still sketchy. I already missed the course this year due to postponed exams & full batch in the first half of 2009.


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2009)

The colors in second shot looks saturated because According to my knowledge DSLR records colors in 12 to 14 bit while our camera in 8 bit. And lot of other  reasons also.

I had seen jpegs straight from a DSLR and those were sharp, colorful and contrasty without any PP and that too from a 6 megapixel camera D40.

I would have bought a Nikon D40x(As it was around 24k at that time with kit lens) but family members needed videos more then images. And I decided to mix things up of buying there choice and my choice and come up with cannon sx110is. Which is a good choice indeed but nothing in comparison to D40x.

Cool for photography classes you will need a DSLR most probably. Which one you thinking of buying in future.


----------



## Krow (Nov 28, 2009)

^That's totally lame IMHO. Why is a DSLR necessary? Not everyone can afford one. DSLR's come cheap only in the grey market.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/1144/dsc05435ta.jpg
Janjira Fort, Murud.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 28, 2009)

@toofan - I had already enquired & they said my camera is fine. Offcourse I'll need to get a DSLR once I complete the course. I'm now stucked with a old PC which is already breathing its last & now even have to get a DSLR. 

I haven't yet thought which one to go for at the moment. Also I don't believe in PP much & would like to take great images right out of the camera's sensor.


----------



## toofan (Nov 28, 2009)

Krow: Nice Image colorful image although It only has one color but looking great.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Krow: IMO = in my opinion but what is this
IMHO = ?


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Honest. 


OR


Humble.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 29, 2009)

hmm krow -> DSLR  give you a chance to shoot wide angle shots(eg 14mm shots (full frame  sensor ) ,and a chance to use array of filters available in the market ,but yes all this comes for a price .If you can afford one ,even a budget one, it is 100% times better than a point and shoot .

in b/w ISO perfomance of any budget DSLR is much better than a point and shoot .


----------



## Stuge (Nov 29, 2009)

*Title :Remembrance !*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2664/4141341953_5b1f3aee80.jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Very good image. Where was it taken?



THIS place:

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2514/4137015242_cf8e221237.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Stuge said:


> hmm krow -> DSLR  give you a chance to shoot wide angle shots(eg 14mm shots (full frame  sensor ) ,and a chance to use array of filters available in the market ,but yes all this comes for a price .If you can afford one ,even a budget one, it is 100% times better than a point and shoot .
> 
> in b/w ISO perfomance of any budget DSLR is much better than a point and shoot .


I agree with you. You made my point yourself though. If you can afford one, get one. But not everyone can afford it. That's my problem with a DSLR. Otherwise DSLR's are worth the premium. For a Newbie, P&S is still the best bet.

Again great images, of the Gateway and the candles.  When were you in Mumbai?


----------



## toofan (Nov 29, 2009)

Stuge: Stunning Image of Candles. And the gateway of India is also excellently shot. Did you used the tripod to take the second image.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 29, 2009)

Really great images stuge.

Having a DSLR really helps in cutting out the noise in such shots & maybe even letting go off a tripod. A P&S would mean noiser images when shot under low light conditions like the one you have done.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 29, 2009)

Krow said:


> Again great images, of the Gateway and the candles.  When were you in Mumbai?


lol Its not gate of India ..its *India Gate*


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Stuge said:


> lol Its not gate of India ..its *India Gate*


Damn me! How the hell did I miss that. Damn!  @ me. Nice picture anyway.


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/5583/dsc05393a.jpg
The Shahi Lake inside Murud fort.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 29, 2009)

My Tuition Bag & Watch:-
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/20122/Image0054.jpg

Guess what is this??? reply...
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/small/20123/Image0055.jpg

@Krow
Hehe! dhek is baar its not hazzy as previous...


----------



## Krow (Nov 29, 2009)

Can be better. Second image is better and it is rossogulla if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2009)

@krow - Still lacking the oomph factor. The harsh sunlight has ruined the shot.

@krazzy_warrior - In the first pics the bag has been cropped. Try to get it(subject) full next time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4147140098_a81219df9e_o.jpg

*Pipeline of Data Transport*


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

^ I like it. Yeah, well my picture was composed well IMO, but lighting is my doom always.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2009)

Volvo FM400 Tipper

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2562/4146101806_6789505069_o.jpg

JCB DieselMax (world's fastest diesel car)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2772/4146112440_e5d2b3f979_o.jpg

Close up of Hyundai D6AC - C (Tier 2) Engine

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2558/4146123970_726ff1157e_o.jpg


----------



## Krow (Nov 30, 2009)

^Nice shots, especially shot number 2.


----------



## azzu (Nov 30, 2009)

giga where did u get those shots ?
Any expo in Bangalore ?


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2009)

@Krow: Thanks.

@azzu: Yes. It was Excon 2009.

You can view all the pics of Excon 2009 over here: *www.flickr.com/photos/gigacore/sets/72157622778486097/


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2009)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/8122/fakta2.jpg

*This time a Couple!*


----------



## Krow (Dec 1, 2009)

You just keep getting better *toofan*.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice shot Toofan.

Can anybody here tell me the exact steps involved in separating a background from an image so we can put another one. I would be using GIMP & not PS.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 1, 2009)

*Daploi Trip Photos:-*
*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVG-tDAiPI/AAAAAAAAAk0/WXVVf0OUxDY/s400/005.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHCgfUviI/AAAAAAAAAlA/f-Y5qX4QvOE/s400/015.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHD0colLI/AAAAAAAAAlI/G-miJX3G9wg/s400/017.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHFh8xnWI/AAAAAAAAAlU/idhmcMGaryY/s400/040.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHIOKpdMI/AAAAAAAAAlg/JxS15o8dQmc/s400/085.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHP7SwyAI/AAAAAAAAAl4/I-AHvZA9LkM/s400/123.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHSLnECSI/AAAAAAAAAmA/jFH1drNfPJo/s400/131.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHT8veQnI/AAAAAAAAAmE/2NK4wQwD_t8/s400/146.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHVD1GkdI/AAAAAAAAAmI/j1q6i8DH6yU/s400/147.JPG
(This came a bit strange, I'm not sure why th flames came this way)

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHWDE6pTI/AAAAAAAAAmM/sDrfwZ0s2O8/s800/166.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHav5jDeI/AAAAAAAAAmY/mdviFHIEE-4/s400/171.JPG
(So, u can see, I've learnt Depth of Field    )

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHhaUYPvI/AAAAAAAAAms/31HfL5CqhSs/s400/182.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHlh5tVOI/AAAAAAAAAm8/P25NRH4J8fE/s800/206.JPG
(This one is my favorite)

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/SxVHqFbyRRI/AAAAAAAAAnM/P0WdmeiE7wg/s400/218.JPG
(This one could have been better, but I missed it. The pose I got is a prized one...but my noobish hand just lost it...well better luck next time)

Album link:PICASA


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 1, 2009)

Good snaps Rhitwick.

I liked cat & the second one from the butterfly set.


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2009)

Ritwik: Nice shots.Cricket shot, Zhinga Machli, Fire shot and all the butterfiles come excellent. For Fire shot: I think may be low shutter speed is the culprit or fire tends to have flares in patches of very few seconds and the the shutter lag might have result in that shot. Only IMO.

Cool: There would be some selection toos like lasso, quick selection or pen tool. Name may be different but I think these will work. Or you can google the selection tools for Gimp app.
1. Use any selection tool you find easy. My favorite is quick selection tool.
2. Select the object.
3. If Gimp allows a Masking then create a mask layer or you can cutt the selection and paste it on next layer. In P.S creating a adjustment layer does all for you.
4. now place a new background below the cut portion.

I don't use Gimp but Most softs try to follow the standard format set by an Oldie.


----------



## Krow (Dec 2, 2009)

*rhitwick* excellent work. You have improved by leaps and bounds. As I told you, you improve more and more as you shoot more in Manual Mode. 

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/1603/dsc05386af.jpg
"I am an island"


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 2, 2009)

toofan said:


> 3. If Gimp allows a Masking then create a mask layer or you can cutt the selection and paste it on next layer. In P.S creating a adjustment layer does all for you.


Gimp allows masking 

@rhitwick
WOW! Excellent shots!!


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2009)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/5995/mosquito.jpg

*He can;t even let him live peacefully!*

Krow: beautiful image. But you can crop some surrounding to go close to the crab. Can you crop the image and then sharpen and then post again. I would like to see the crab more closely.


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

*toofan* Please provide all details about your image. Where, when, what, why, etc. Its a cool picture of a mosquito. I say cool because mosquitoes and green usually are not seen together. That must be a male mosquito as the females suck on our blood (as in you humans and not us Krows  ).

I'll do what I can about the crab.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
*img7.imageshack.us/img7/8898/dsc05406k.jpg
Believe it or not, the green thing is water covered in algae.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2009)

@krow - I thought so its water.

@toofan - Nice image. I feel the ant is over-sharpened.


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2009)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/2280/eagleoriginal.jpg
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/2995/eagle.jpg

*Eagle!*

First one is the original Shot came from camera(cropped) and on second one PP is done to get back some hidden details and tried to decrease the fringing but did not succeeded in that.


Krow: taken in macro mode in my garden at morning time. I had another photo of mosquito I will post that soon.​-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Cool: Ant ????


----------



## Krow (Dec 3, 2009)

Lol @ Cool. Its a mosquito. Your exams are over right Cool?

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/7763/dsc05635k.jpg

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/9027/dsc05633.jpg

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5066/dsc05628.jpg

Please let me know which one (if any) you guys like. 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@toofan, you PP very well. It is done just right, not more, not less.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ohh yeah its a mosquito.
And yes my exams are over but not getting time to engage in photography due to other activities.


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Ohh yeah its a mosquito.


Happens Due to exams.


Cool G5 said:


> And yes my exams are over but not getting time to engage in photography due to other activities.


He is busy finding that girl at terrace he seen during examination (and after that he could not concentrated over exams).


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2009)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/7041/mosquitoflower.jpg


*He can't even let him live peacefully-2!*


This shot is taken some days back by me. Just loved the color produced by camera. ​


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 4, 2009)

@toofan
Excellent  You can't even live without Photography..Nice work..
@Krow
Well, asking my personal opinion then the 3rd image of the moon looks better then the first two..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 4, 2009)

toofan said:


> He is busy finding that girl at terrace he seen during examination (and after that he could not concentrated over exams).


 He is just like me..hehe


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2009)

Krow: All looking similar. But the first one has more details.


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2009)

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/5355/puppyf.jpg
*Krishna's Best Friend-IInd No.*


*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3379/jokerna.jpg
*Krishna's Best Friend-No 1.


*This shot I took in the morning when the first ray of sun peeps through my Meshed Door. Taken in Vivid Mode.

These are Krishna's Best Friends.

At that time the colors were in there extreme. And slowly fades away. I took the  *Krishna's Best Friend-No 1* first and the second shot was taken after 15 to 30 min later.
Loves the *Krishna's Best Friend-No 1 *Most because of its Extreme colors.​


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lovely images Toofan.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks for comments all. Nice work toofan. Pic 1 is awesome. 

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/1333/dsc05414.jpg


----------



## Chirag (Dec 4, 2009)

My turnnnnnnnnnnnn!

College has this 10 days photography workshop and that made me pick up my camera and go around clicking random pictures. Give comments and improve me. 

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/DSC02027-Copy-1.jpg

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/DSC02048-Copy-1.jpg

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/DSC02063-Copy-1.jpg

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/DSC02277-Copy-1.jpg

Trying macro. Panning isn't coming out properly only. I have Sony Cybershot DSC W-200. How do I do bokeh technique? Any more techniques?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

I like the cigarette & the dog nose macro.

For Panning, Read this.

For Bokeh, *Read this*.


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2009)

cigretter & dog nose are good. Rest are not seen on one go in my screen so I can;t comment on them.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 4, 2009)

^^
Resized.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 4, 2009)

dont know which is best as technically
but i liked cigarette one


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2715/4157083071_1eef038b9a_o.jpg

*Effects of Rash Driving*


----------



## Stuge (Dec 4, 2009)

excellent shots toofan and Chirag  

@G5 :I hope everyone was safe in that car crash .

in b/w We are having an erodov photography meet up near   India gate at around 10-11am morning tomorrow .anybody from delhi can join us or send me a pm asap.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice pics, G5 and Chirag. I like the second picture a lot.


----------



## toofan (Dec 4, 2009)

Chirag: Nice details in first one Excellent shot. Looking beautiful. Composition wise the Cigarette shot is the best. The second Image look ordinary though.

Cool: Nice take.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/2599/dsc05370.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mustard Meadows* 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2720/4158171707_e9815c4c66_b.jpg

_*Unfortunately Lake is  all dried up,due to poor rainfall  .Only a patch of water left *_.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 5, 2009)

^Woah. Bigger version? cropped or stitched?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent shot krow & stuge.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 5, 2009)

People, on monday we are going to a cemetery for photography. So, I want to click scary pictures and stuff. you know, like dark and with crows and stuff.  Something like this: 

*gallery.photo.net/photo/5668349-md.jpg

Any particular settings? I got point and shoot sony dsc w200. Anyone of you have any cemetery pictures? Thank you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Chirag said:


> People, on monday we are going to a cemetery for photography. So, I want to click scary pictures and stuff. you know, like dark and with crows and stuff.  Something like this:
> 
> *gallery.photo.net/photo/5668349-md.jpg
> 
> Any particular settings? I got point and shoot sony dsc w200. Anyone of you have any cemetery pictures? Thank you.



Convert your pictures to B&W after returning home. Also cemetery doesn't needs to be scary(unless you want) place. You can capture the flower garlands there or the candles. It will definitely provide lot of opportunities.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 5, 2009)

*lh6.ggpht.com/_cRiA0TmAZxw/Sxo34rEZjgI/AAAAAAAABHI/gc1f-X_4GZM/s800/DSC00708.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_cRiA0TmAZxw/Sxo5K6obkSI/AAAAAAAABHo/PWCcsEDu9S8/s800/DSC00722.JPG


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

@ G5: Thanks.

@ Stuge What a picture sirjee. How was your Delhi Erodov meet?

@ Chirag please don't feed the world with stereotypes about Crows (my clan is hurt). 

The first one is great Giga. But the lighting is too harsh on the subject, i.e., the building.

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/3373/dsc05617t.jpg
Thanks a lot to toofan and G5 for this one. Taken after I corrected the white balance on my cam. Colours are so much more vibrant now.


----------



## toofan (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice Image Krow.
Chirag: first one is good.


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks toofan, just a late reminder, its G5's birthday today. Wish him before you are too late to claim a treat. I wished him @ 12.30AM.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 5, 2009)

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/8798/pizzav.jpg
*Yummmmy Pizzza!!*​ 
@CoolG5
Happy B'day!! I bought this pizza for u


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the wishes guys. Toofan no cake for you since you didn't wished me.  
Will post the pics I shot today later tomorrow. Today was a great day full of surprises.

@krow - Thanks buddy for the wishes.

@krazzy_warrior - Hmmm... Delicious. I love Pizza. The image would have been better had you taken it from a distance. I presume your camera doesn't supports focussing at close distance(Macro Range) hence the picture is blurred. Still my mouth is watering seeing the delicious pizza.


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2009)

OOOps How I missed that. Happy Belated Birthday Friend. May you become a successful person and a very good photographer.

I had stolen the three pieced from krows Pizza. thats why he was not able to focus on the left peace of Pizza in frustration. Krow you could have used the macro focus mode.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

^^ It's me who posted that shot of Pizza..  (Tu pagal ho gaya)  And mere Nokia 5130 XpressMusic phone mein Macro Focus Mode nahi hai...


----------



## Stuge (Dec 6, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^Woah. Bigger version? cropped or stitched?


yep,its stitched using 3 pictures .


----------



## Krow (Dec 6, 2009)

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5968/dsc05578pz.jpg

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/3573/dsc05577q.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2009)

@Krow- I liked the first one. Good Composition 

@Toofan - Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2009)

Stuge: That Panorama was excellent.
Krazzzy: K for kawwa and k for krazzy same  laga yaar isliye mistek ho gayi.
krow: nice images. You getting Maniac again about ur photography.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are the party images. Tweaked a bit under GIMP.
*
The Cake gifted by my Friends*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2748/4162916838_bf44ae4017.jpg


*The Cake gifted by my Family*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2647/4162921538_348010fa6a.jpg
*
The Party Food*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2547/4162157629_08efc08564.jpg
*
Gang of Friends*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2644/4162158931_fa1d7beee9.jpg

*My Friends munching on the Samosas*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2636/4162918336_a897682762.jpg

*The Gifts I received*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2564/4162159455_4f514c51e0.jpg

*Happy Me after the Party(Wearing Shirt gifted by my friend)*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2585/4162160909_5da75cd3a4.jpg

Hope you enjoyed the virtual party


----------



## toofan (Dec 6, 2009)

Delicious!.

 I am jealous that you get "Better Photography". I too thinking of buying But not available in my city. 

Can you post the review of this issue. Thanks.

These moments come very few and very early in life and should be enjoyed fully, after that the responsibilities overtakes you.---- Vimal aka toofan-----


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 6, 2009)

Seriously, Gaurav u look like Karan Johar 
Btw Yummmy Cakes!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 6, 2009)

@Toofan - Sure, I'll post the review. I haven't yet even opened the issue(strange but true). I agree on your last line too.

@krazzy_warrior - lol.


----------



## coolchop (Dec 7, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Here are the party images. Tweaked a bit under GIMP.
> *
> The Cake gifted by my Friends*
> 
> ...





Ofcourse, Gaurav, I did enjoy your party....and pardon me, I was not the one who was able to wish you "Happy birthday" on time....please accept my belated wishes.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks coolchop.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 for the Karan Johar thingy, you do
and belated happy birthday


----------



## toofan (Dec 7, 2009)

Both knew the art of presentation. 
After watching your cake I went to market this noon and now I am eating Black Forest in lunch and posting this msg. And I looked for the Better photography but still not available. Review it soon and tell the month of this mag.


----------



## Krow (Dec 7, 2009)

Next Mumbai Meetup is G5's birthday treat I think. Anorion, rhitwick, are you ready? 

*img269.imageshack.us/img269/9240/dsc05413l.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Anorion.
Toofan - So I flipped through the magazine & here is a short preview,
# Reviewed Canon 7D
# Discussing Home made Flash Diffusers
# Reviewed Sony TX1
# Discussion on Profile Photos
# Discussion on Portraits

This magazine is really good. I'm thinking of subscribing now.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Guys, help me in separating background from the image. I followed as per the guide here. It gave results but they were very rigid as to what I selected via the path tool. Toofan, I would like the results like the Baba Sehgal image of yours. How did you do that? Please tell.


----------



## toofan (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool: After creating the mask and changing the background the image would be looking like its pasted there or colored edges. So for this you have to refine/feather the edges. You can do this as follows:
1: for creating mask you can use a brush at 0 % hardness . So that the edges looks like blending with the background.
2. If you use quick selection tool then you can find the refine edge tab/settings and from there set the smoothness and feathering of edges.
3. You could blur the mask just a bit.

The key here lies on the perfection of mask.

In photoshop Path tool is used for creating paths and then you can use other tool over it.
So its better to use other tools. Pro use Pen tool for there selection but its very hard to use for me so I use quick selection tool and then modify the mask edges with brush tool.

Selection and retouching is done by mixing several techniques as per situation.

---------- Post added at 06:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------

Krow: nice try. Effect is looking good but the overall Image is not creating the effect you would have experienced at the time of shot.

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 AM ----------

_______________________
*My Mother.* ​Shot taken Indore, Hand Held, retouched and made a 10x8 print.

Cool: Here for creating mask I selected background. I first used the quick selection tool and then refined the edges with brush tool painting white and black.(White reveals, black hides in mask). And below this layer placed another layer filled with the choosed color and effect.


*img137.imageshack.us/img137/2290/singlehajiri1600x1200.jpg​ 
*Hajiri: *( I am using this as background in a webpage).​ 
Here I used another technique by making selection with "color range". Color range helps you to select particular colors. And then used the brush tool but this time not on edges but over the selection to get the non selected colors . And then pasted the selection over a new layer.


----------



## toofan (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool: I bought the Better Photography of this month. I decided to not to go for digit as it has nothing new this month. And It costs me 100.00 which is just half of digit.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2009)

Toofan, Thanks for the explanation but can you tell me how do you draw the path so effectively around the subject's hair. In the image of your mother, there are a few strands on her head. So how did you do that?

Enjoy Better Photography. IMO its way better than Digit atleast for photo-addicts like us. BTW did you notice the cover image of Amrita Rao? I loved that image. How well is that image shot. I'm going crazy over the other stuff in the magazine. So eventually where & how you got the mag?


----------



## toofan (Dec 8, 2009)

for that portion enhanced the mask with color range.

Yes the portrait at the cover page is excellent. 
The Portrait of late Madhav Gadkari at page 6 & 71  has made me crazy. The best shot of magazine for now.The image at page 6 with different tone jumped me straight to page 71. The use of light in images form 67 to 71 is just magical. All are low light shots and retouched to perfection. Same level of skills in retouching will make our image more appealing.

---------- Post added at 06:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------

I was at photo studio to develop a image and behind that my fav. book stall. I went there and enquired for digit he says yes. then i said better photography he said yes. I said " Bhaiya Dikhado". He gave me and I checked the price and left the digit. He said "Bhaiya iss baar digit nahi loge. I said" nahi mahengi hai or kutch khas bhi nahi hai." 

I am posting the Image I developed. Actually I will get some money for this Image.

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------



---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------

Cool: if you wish you could mail that image to me I will try to retouch the image and then will send you back. If you sending the mail then please mention the size and other things you would like.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 8, 2009)

Title :Chittorgarh Fort View 



image pp in CS4 as necessary .

@krow :erodov meeting went fine we need to attract more people with camera's lol

in b/w nice pic posted 

@toofan ortraits are nice .
@G5 :belated happy  birthday 

@anorion :yes ,its comparises of 3 images  Stitched using autostitched .later post processing done .


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 8, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2674/4169379402_d9d1eee3ea_m.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 8, 2009)

@stuge - This is the first image of yours which I didn't like at all. Frankly speaking you have left too much of free space. I see no composition at all. Pure wastage. Thanks for your wishes. 

@gigacore - Nice try but go a bit more towards the branch & capture it from chest height. I think this was a low angle shot.

@toofan - Even I have stopped purchasing Digit since around 8-10 months. Now I only pick Linux For You that too sometimes. This is the first time I have got Better Photography. I had earlier read it in a doctor's clinic. Regarding the image I will contact you later.

P.S : I'm not in a good mood. Maybe that's the reason my comments are very harsh. Sorry


----------



## toofan (Dec 8, 2009)

Actually this is called negative space if I am not wrong. But here he experimented with wrong subject. And why he didn't reduced the noise I can't understand.
I think this is a panorama.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 8, 2009)

forgot to remove the noise .its removed now 

in b/w its just a view of fort for my series .nothing special 

in b/w its not panorama.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


in b/w cropped version for you guys 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/4169854198_72d16e85fe_o.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Now this looks much better


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

........


----------



## Stuge (Dec 9, 2009)

Title :Yellow Painted 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/4170423422_653bb6c26d.jpg

bigger version 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/4170423422_653bb6c26d_b.jpg

Yellow paint selected -> then invert the selection -> copy to a layer --> used nik plugin to convert it into black and white .


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

Good composition.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2009)

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/1276/carf.jpg​ 
*Totally Official!*​ 
This shot I took in spare time when I was shooting for a government investigation. It was tricky as this car is half in shade and half in sunlight.

Stuge: Different Angle shot. very nice.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2009)

Toofan, gives me a very good feeling. I want to see the original. Please post it.
Also did you get my PM?


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2009)

-----snipped  ------



Cool check the message.

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/8674/img1416t.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/5835/img1416.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2009)

Toofan excellent yaar. Superb. If only I have to criticise it would be on the cropped hand of the subject in the first image. Also the second one looks better on PP than without.


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks. Actually the image posted is saved from a 4x6 cropped. 
In 8x6 the hand is fully visible. In 8 x 10 its less cropped.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 10, 2009)

Ohh yeah. It failed to strike me.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 11, 2009)

*Title* :Loveliest of lovely things are they On earth, that soonest pass away

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2611/4175472864_bd2a066f96.jpg

about processing :
-Selective colouring in CS4 
-Nik plugin used to give a burnt colour .

Camera oint and shoot Canon Ixus 950is
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


@toofan :do you do portraiture for netas aka politician during elections.(nothing negetive ).I mean for posters ,pamplets hehe .They use similiar fancy background .

anyway ,keep it up .


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2009)

@stuge: Nice Capture. and equally well P.P. 
Actually it depends upon the person I am shooting. These type of background increase the focus on Peoples shot. Other fancy background used by Labs like hills, gardens, flowers etc distracts the feel of Image. But some time these are very well matched. I had seen awesome Images with Imaginary backgrounds.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice shot stuge.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 11, 2009)

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/4791/dsc00190rq22831128.jpg



my new camera

Settings used 

*img340.imageshack.us/img340/2797/31280235.jpg


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2009)

Which one and at what price.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2009)

allright guys please do forgive me. as i dont know much about photography. but this thread got me interested.

anyways just a try from my side.though these pics are not as good as what you all have posted.but i tried.

these were captured by me long back with nokia 6085.i actually wanted to capture the  beautiful deflected sunrays comming out from the background of the building during the evening.
since its a vga camera therefore it couldnt capture it perfectly but tried its best.
*inlinethumb39.webshots.com/32550/2402488820105451885S425x425Q85.jpg*inlinethumb31.webshots.com/46046/2317348980105451885S425x425Q85.jpg
*inlinethumb34.webshots.com/3233/2145966590105451885S425x425Q85.jpg




any better tips will be appreciated from you guys.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2009)

^Get the horizons right. The pics will be more good then.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2009)

thanks for the tip cool G5. but i think i couldnt get you properly.
you mean the pics should not be tilted as they are?

if thats what you mean then thanks i will try it the next time.


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2009)

quan chi: He mean that you can correct these tilting Images in a software. Just crop them and rotate a bit to straighten the buildings. 
I like the First Image the most.

@Max Demon: congrats friend. We all dream about DSLRs here and you got one. But In the Image you posted is blurry because of your shutter speed. But at ISO 1600 the Image is still noise free. Thats the power of DSLR.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah quan chi.
Toofan, yep DSLR allows one to shoot noise free images & is ideal for low-light shooters(or any for the matter of fact). Yeah & I agree with the shutter speed being too slow to held the camera steady.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 11, 2009)

all right got it thanks will try.


ok guys this is the second picture straightened.
now is it ok.

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/6808/2317348980105451885puim.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I mean. Looks nice.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 12, 2009)

Title :  Pink Lily 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2719/4177750154_99eeed8e39.jpg

This is from Uttranchal Archives 

post processing :
-Curve corrected ,then played with contrast ,etc 
Camera Info :Canon Ixus 950is
-------------------------------------------------------------------

congrats Demon :I hope you just don't only use auto mode given


----------



## max_demon (Dec 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> @Max Demon: congrats friend. We all dream about DSLRs here and you got one. But In the Image you posted is blurry because of your shutter speed. But at ISO 1600 the Image is still noise free. Thats the power of DSLR.



thanks 

i have tried taking picture at fast shutter speed but the picture comes very dark . here are some more pics :
[img=*img24.imageshack.us/img24/213/dsc006255009403.th.jpg]

*img691.imageshack.us/img691/2395/dsc001055084421.th.jpg
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/4844/dsc000925074922.th.jpg

[img=*img682.imageshack.us/img682/808/dsc003615142654.th.jpg]

[img=*img252.imageshack.us/img252/8839/dsc003735199323.th.jpg]

[img=*img697.imageshack.us/img697/2594/dsc004555267675.th.jpg]

[img=*img693.imageshack.us/img693/2856/dsc005315396534.th.jpg]

no post processing on any shots


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 12, 2009)

When I was travelling in Khajuraho(M.P.)

*i46.tinypic.com/2zzlsuu.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2eg6792.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/357oh0x.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 12, 2009)

@max_demon - Don't shoot in AUTO mode, if you're that's it.

@stuge - I feel adding vibrancy to the colours would bring out more pleasing effect. Nice flower though.

@sxyadii - I liked the first one.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 12, 2009)

i never shoot in auto ,


----------



## Stuge (Dec 12, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - I feel adding vibrancy to the colours would bring out more pleasing effect. Nice flower though.
> 
> .



well ,I did that too while I was doing post processing ,but then I felt its just too saturated.So,I pulled it back .

another one with different post processing

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2495/4176983181_47305b2224.jpg


----------



## toofan (Dec 12, 2009)

@Stuge: Beautifully taken and beautifully post processed.

Can you tell how you created this effect in second one.

Sxyaddi: Nice takes. 1st one is impressive.

Max demon: Shutter speed depends upon the lightning available to you to shoot. For hand held shots a minimum shutter speed of 1/30 is normally required. Now for getting that You have to increase the light /or decrease the f. stop/increase the ISO. If the image is still not getting correct exposure then You have to use the Tripod and decrease the shutter speed. Hope you get the point or you may be aware of it already.


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 12, 2009)

^ thnx buddy..

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------

These pics are taken by my N73.

*i49.tinypic.com/2py98b8.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/23h2dyv.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Dec 12, 2009)

toofan said:


> Max demon: Shutter speed depends upon the lightning available to you to shoot. For hand held shots a minimum shutter speed of 1/30 is normally required. Now for getting that You have to increase the light /or decrease the f. stop/increase the ISO. If the image is still not getting correct exposure then You have to use the Tripod and decrease the shutter speed. Hope you get the point or you may be aware of it already.



actually i didnt have the tripod availeble , and the f-spot was at the max. possible (or minimum possible ) for that lens on that focal length , i will soon get a tripod , ISO3200 needs post processing to look good so i avoide using that .


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

*Title :Colourful Ganzania *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2697/4180157164_e672c62498.jpg

This is from Uttranchal Archives 
*
post processing :*
-Curve corrected ,then played with contrast Saturation (only a bit )

Camera Info :Canon Ixus 950is

--------------------------------------------------------

*demon *:why are you so afraid of post processing (I'm not encoraging you to shoot images @ ISO 3200 )?PP is a must if you tend to  save picture in raw .anyway ,rest is upto you  .
 in b/w it is always better to have sharp images with little noise, rather than having blurry image with less noise 

also ,shooting at f4 with that bundled lens won't capture sharp shots (as its not a fast lens ).[i'm sure you know that ]
_*
in b/w second and last pic of cat is nice*_

@toofan :Second image has been processed with Nik plugin .

@sxyadii:your images are titled .use software to correct them


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2009)

Sexyadii:  The object captured is very beautiful but the image you took has nothing special in it.

Try to shoot the objects in such a way that one  say you had taken a good shot or bad shot of a object. 

If you have taken it from some distance/ angle so that the  frame of object is visible with its surrounding. So that One can look at the Image you have taken not the object. 

Hope you got the point.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2009)

@sxyadii - I agree with Toofan.

@stuge - Somehow I feel the centre of the flower lacks lightning.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Somehow I feel the centre of the flower lacks lightning.



done to create that effect  purposely  .Remember .Not everything is done by the book .you know what I mean ....


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well, it didn't pleased me. Photography is subjective


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4181030968_f269144de0_m.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice giga 
The image has come out very sharp.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice giga
> The image has come out very sharp.



Hehe.. tanku


----------



## sxyadii (Dec 13, 2009)

toofan said:


> Sexyadii:  The object captured is very beautiful but the image you took has nothing special in it.
> 
> Try to shoot the objects in such a way that one  say you had taken a good shot or bad shot of a object.
> 
> ...



I will,thnx


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

anyway,this one with different processing 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2558/4179374943_86da11a2ba.jpg

@G5-->.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2009)

Stuge: Nice colors.

giga: Nice.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4181030968_f269144de0_m.jpg


nice shot 

*By  the book *:never cut an eye abruptly .go towards left ,and create more angle to accommodate it


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2009)

@toofan: thank u

@stuge: yea, I thought of the same. I did take one, but ended up with a crappy shot (*farm3.static.flickr.com/2538/4181029394_90b5d3a704_m.jpg)

So posted this one


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> @toofan: thank u
> 
> @stuge: yea, I thought of the same. I did take one, but ended up with a crappy shot (*farm3.static.flickr.com/2538/4181029394_90b5d3a704_m.jpg)
> 
> So posted this one


Now you shaved off the other one in the picture 

come in front a bit yaar .Shoot many angles as many as possible ,then crop the waste


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2009)

Damn, not able to get good angle like in this pic.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

Gigacore said:


> Damn, not able to get good angle like in this pic.


HMM Don't get Discouraged


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 13, 2009)

lol no.. it's just that its getting pretty hard to take the shot of my own eyes in front of mirror with the exact angle.. i tried few angles but none matches this


----------



## spironox (Dec 13, 2009)

*2.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyS5RgT991I/AAAAAAAAATU/AywdUn38-dM/s1600-h/25112009.jpg*2.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyS5RgT991I/AAAAAAAAATU/AywdUn38-dM/s1600-h/25112009.jpgi 

was in kolkata last month and was on official trip so couldn't carry around my SLR all that i had was my 3.2MP cell phone .Nokia navigator 6210

i hope the pic is getting uploaded correctly just for a trial this my submission for comments .. its untitled location is " steet of esplande" [i am not sure about the correct spelling ]

time was around 6 am i loved the CFL lamp to the backdrop of the colonel era building and the make shift ladder placement


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2009)

spironox said:


> i was in kolkata last month and was on official trip so couldn't carry around my SLR all that i had was my 3.2MP cell phone .Nokia navigator 6210
> 
> i hope the pic is getting uploaded correctly just for a trial this my submission for comments .. its untitled location is " steet of esplande" [i am not sure about the correct spelling ]
> 
> time was around 6 am i loved the CFL lamp to the backdrop of the colonel era building and the make shift ladder placement


I can't see the pic .I get error while opening it .


----------



## Krow (Dec 13, 2009)

Attachments don't work in this forum.


----------



## spironox (Dec 13, 2009)

spironox said:


> *2.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyS5RgT991I/AAAAAAAAATU/AywdUn38-dM/s1600-h/25112009.jpg*2.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyS5RgT991I/AAAAAAAAATU/AywdUn38-dM/s1600-h/25112009.jpgi
> 
> was in kolkata last month and was on official trip so couldn't carry around my SLR all that i had was my 3.2MP cell phone .Nokia navigator 6210
> 
> ...




here is the direct link i hope its working : *2.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyS5RgT991I/AAAAAAAAATU/AywdUn38-dM/s1600-h/25112009.jpg

thanks


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2009)

Spironox: Composition is very nice but the quality is very poor.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2009)

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/3108/spidermb.jpg

One morning I saw this creature. It was busy building trap. So I trapped Him.


----------



## Krow (Dec 14, 2009)

^Oh wow! Great is the word. Almost looks like its been made in 3d Maya.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 14, 2009)

toofan :nice pic .Well, I'm not fascinated with bugs and insects .


----------



## Stuge (Dec 14, 2009)

Title :Colourful Gazania II

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2707/4182769498_0c2416417a.jpg

Processing :
-Bokeh has been created using Alien Bokeh(I've used it for the first time ) .
-Contrast ,Saturation slightly increased .


----------



## spironox (Dec 14, 2009)

toofan said:


> Spironox: Composition is very nice but the quality is very poor.




 it was a just fluke !! i will be trying to upload a better quality of the image


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice toofan.
Good composition spironox but as said poor quality. The image you have shoot is very good for still life category or one can say for sketching.


----------



## spironox (Dec 14, 2009)

Just using my Nokia 6210 Camera this of gas tank of my bike ..  
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyXNb_WiTCI/AAAAAAAAATs/M2Z_rYKynCM/s1600-h/31102009_001.jpg

ICE deposition at my window of the AIRPLANE 
*2.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyXNboZowSI/AAAAAAAAATk/yMk8DU6MdyA/s1600-h/26112009_004.jpg

My Bike 
*1.bp.blogspot.com/_LE4k3jpJd0Q/SyXNbQZI6cI/AAAAAAAAATc/RhCsdOD0nyg/s1600-h/01112009.jpg

just trying with the CELL Phone camera only for understanding it better 
its NOKIA 3210 Navigator (i call it the terminator) heheheh


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2009)

^Your white balance is way off. Before shooting change it to sunlight/daylight or as per the lightning conditions. WIll help you get better images.


----------



## spironox (Dec 14, 2009)

^ dude i use a cell phone


----------



## Stuge (Dec 14, 2009)

spironox said:


> ^ dude i use a cell phone



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122387


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2009)

spironox said:


> ^ dude i use a cell phone



Most of the cellphone have this feature. Check with your cellphone. If its not older than 2 yrs then it should definitely have it.


----------



## toofan (Dec 14, 2009)

*img504.imageshack.us/img504/9523/honeybee.jpg

Honey Bee! 

In my garden.

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

Stuge: Nice colors and nice border.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice shot but don't you think the focus is not correct?
BTW how did you manage to grab such a shot? You went so close?


----------



## chicha (Dec 15, 2009)

i have keen interest in photography. i am buying a nikon D5000, but i am stuck between 2 choices D5000 or D90? D90 is little more expensive.
can any one suggest? 

my main aim is to buy a mid-range DSLR as i earn more money and more experience. so D5000 and D90 is good place to start and it has good lens compatibility.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Stuge (Dec 15, 2009)

Title :Yellow Fields 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2639/4185614835_5397103c49.jpg

Post Processing :

-High pass Filter Rolled ..hhee 
-Contrast ,Curves ,Saturation adjusted 
-Nik plugin applied :



@toofan :Focus is a bit off there ,I have to admit .seems like you were getting afraid of being stung by that little creature 

@chicha :Get D90 ,but I will like to know what is your budget ??Lens is somewhat more than body .


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2009)

@chica - Go for D90. Its worth the extra premium.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/4187110150_3f86e23b2b_o.jpg

The above shot was one when I had just got my digicam. It was taken when I new nothing much about photography. Though taken in AUTO mode, it has come out really good. What do you say?


----------



## toofan (Dec 15, 2009)

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/2981/honeybee2.jpg

Same Honey bee. She posed for me for about 5 mins.
Now this one is sharp. 

Actually I know that the first shot was out of focus because I get too close to it. And I had not much time to adjust it manually as the bee can fly any time. But after watching the result in PC screen. I got fascinated by the effect that off focus has created.

Stuge: Beautiful !

Cool: Nice Image. And can look much better with some treatment or some different tone.

Chicha: go for Nikon D90 with Kit lens. It will be around 60 to 62 k with one year warranty. *www.jjmehta.com/webshop/index.html is selling it for 68 k with 2 year warrenty and 4 gb card+ Camera pouch+ UV filters.
*Lens:* 
Other then kit lens
Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8:  prime  Rs7000.00 
Nikkor AF Zoom 70-300mm f/4--5.6G for 7000.00
You can buy these lens later  if you have low budget right now.

And in streets these will be much cheaper. or you can go for Sigma Version of lenses these too are very good performance wise.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 15, 2009)

@ Gaurav and Toofan
Awessssome Yaaroo! WOW! seems like 101% professional photographer..


----------



## chicha (Dec 15, 2009)

guys i was planning on getting the cam from grey market.my friends bought a couple of D200's and few other cams from a shop, they tell me its reliable but there will be no bill so the warrenty. any idea how much D90 will cost with a kit lens? and i did not find big difference between D90 and D5000 when i read the reviews in dpreview, may be because i am still a noob. but please explain whats the difference. 
the only difference i found was that D90 has a AF mortor built in while D5000 does not have it. are there any more?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

Sorry if I have done anything wrong.. I took thse photos in Pitch darkness with a shitty camera. So, if there are any principle errors other than technical downsides, please suggest me...

Top of a corn plant.. i don't know what to call it.
*i46.tinypic.com/m7syq.jpg

Leaf of a papaya tree...
*i47.tinypic.com/jhd6xz.jpg

I will post more soon....


----------



## chicha (Dec 15, 2009)

can any one give me any approx of the grey market prise on D90 and D5000 in bangalore national market.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2009)

@toofan - You mean some post processing? Yeah & I too loved the unfocussed image as I did comment of it being nice earlier on.

@krazzy_warrior - Thanks. But still not a PRO. Have lots to learn dear 

@stuge - Nice image. But I still feel you keep a lot of positive space.

@vamsi_krishna - Second one is nice. Looks like a good camera mobile since I can see almost no noise in the image. Which phone? Is that N73?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 15, 2009)

^ nope, Nikon Coolpix 5200. A shitty old 5MP camera released in 2004.


----------



## gsmsikar (Dec 15, 2009)

i have a sony dsc-w150 , what type of photography can i do with my cam ?

can i do something interesting ?


----------



## chicha (Dec 16, 2009)

gsmsikar said:


> i have a sony dsc-w150 , what type of photography can i do with my cam ?
> 
> can i do something interesting ?



i am a noob my self, but i think photography is all how you want the pic to look and how you compose the shot.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Nice image. But I still feel you keep a lot of positive space.
> ?



positive space ??
or sky you wanna say ??well ,its a part of composition ,and for landscape its neccessary .Landscape photography isn't easy ,as I use to feel 5 years back .lot of things comes into like  ,time ,weather (cloud cover or not ) ,light ,rainly season,fog cover ,and many other things .

IMO you guys should join flickr or deviant art etc .I felt some of you have learnt basics nicely  like you ,toofan,just to name a few .Anyway ,photography is very subjective ,few will like your work, and few will not .


regarding your picture is concerned :sharpen it a bit .for some reasoon filler is killing the picture 

@chicha:  IMO it will better off if you borrow point and shot  from someone for a week or so, before you get dslr .Learn the basics first .keep in mind post processing is somewhat must with dlsr, that is not so with point and shoot .As images tend to be more saturated ,sharp .....straight  out of the camera .(*this is my personal experiance *).I'm not trying to terrorize you ..its just a little tip for you .

In between what kind of pictures you are planning to capture ?


----------



## chicha (Dec 16, 2009)

i already have a point and shoot canon A620.and i understand the post processing need, but i am not good at that yet, i started learning that as well. personally i never like to do any kind of touch up to the snaps i take.
these are few of the photos i took, some are from my canon A620, some from sony and few from FujiFilm(my friend's) none of these are DSLR. i do not remember any shooting details of these. there are few more i will upload the best ones.

i am giving a flickr link. sorry for that, i still have not figured out how to put the photos here.
*www.flickr.com/photos/45599842@N03/
please do comment here or there 

---------- Post added at 06:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 AM ----------

@Stuge i like macro as well as wild life photography. i am interested in photography in general, as i progress with my skills, i want to make fashion photography as my professional hobby.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 16, 2009)

@chicha :thats what I was saying ..point and shoot doesn't need pp (mostly ) ,as pictures are saved in jpeg ,but in dslr things become different (user is given more control over camera ).

or read here 

*www.google.co.in/#hl=en&source=hp&...t+and+shoot+vs+dslr+sooc+&fp=9ebc5a1dc1efdb7e

nothing to confuse ,just to make myself clear 

*for wildlife photography(including birds )* , 70-300mm lens suggested will be very short ,but it is must to have 70-300mm lens (better if you can get VR one )

*for macro* you will need macro lenses (as you know ) like 90mm or 105 mm,nikon has recently  launched  85mm lens for APS-C sensors only .

anyway ,start of with general photography with kit lens (keep in mind that polarisers aren't easy to use with nikon kit lens ,as front glass rotates during focusing  ).

in b/w ask as many question  you have in your mind .Everyone here will try to help you .If you ask me start of with a decent cheaper body ,and spend more on lenses initially (lenses will make all the difference ).

also ,I have added you on yahoo


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 16, 2009)

@stuge - Are you on flickr?
You can add me : *www.flickr.com/photos/shutter_freak/


----------



## toofan (Dec 16, 2009)

@chicha: Very Nice work. Some are just excellent. You should buy a DSLR and start learning form it. You can get many e books easily on net and you know the way to find them. if you need some I will give you the links.

And the best book to learn is the Manual of The camera itself. And then comes your friends.

My thinking is that we Indian don't have that much money to upgrade very soon. If you buy a entry level DSLR today then after one year you will be looking for more advance features as you know more about photography by then. so why not to buy a mid range gear for the start so that you can get a mix bag of performance and features.


----------



## chicha (Dec 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> @chicha: Very Nice work. Some are just excellent. You should buy a DSLR and start learning form it. You can get many e books easily on net and you know the way to find them. if you need some I will give you the links.
> 
> And the best book to learn is the Manual of The camera itself. And then comes your friends.
> 
> My thinking is that we Indian don't have that much money to upgrade very soon. If you buy a entry level DSLR today then after one year you will be looking for more advance features as you know more about photography by then. so why not to buy a mid range gear for the start so that you can get a mix bag of performance and features.


thank you, if you or any one could just tell me which pic was good and how i can improve my skills further i would be very happy. i have few more which i will upload as soon as i find where they are. 
and you are correct about upgarding. i am trying to get D90 man but i think its too expensive and as some one had suggested i could get better lens later on, and once i know about photography and post editing i will be able to invest on a better cam. but i think D90 is expensive for me  how much will it be in grey market? that and D5000?

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

@stuge thank you man, i am here to improve my skills and i am very happy that there are fellow photographers to help me. and i would love the links that you are talking about. and i do not use yahoo so much. add me in gmail 

krishna.aditya85@gmail.com

can you please check my photostream in flickr i welcome critics as much as compliments  if possible please comment in flickr  thank you


----------



## vastya (Dec 16, 2009)

toofan said:


> *img98.imageshack.us/img98/2981/honeybee2.jpg
> 
> Same Honey bee. She posed for me for about 5 mins.
> Now this one is sharp.
> ...


@toofan gr8t pic mate lovd it.. gud depth of field man..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 16, 2009)

@chica - Give me URL to your flickr a/c. I'll add you up.

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

Another AUTO shot from my early days of photography. It feels so nice to digg up your archive & revisit all those old memories. 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4190018849_70b30c5fb8_o.jpg

Touched up colors a bit in GIMP.


----------



## subratabera (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

Amazing... I was just checking this forum after a long time when this thread pulled my attention. Like everyone else here, I'm also a fan of photography but its just a hobby. Now a total noob, I am planning to buy a good camera. These days my mobile cam is my friend (SE K550i). Let me post few of my snaps taken with my mobile cam. Please post your valuable comments.

Here you go...

No PP. Only added border with Picnik.

*lh5.ggpht.com/_jQTJWDo8Vto/SykpDLeLPDI/AAAAAAAAAtY/cOFfqdlDUyw/s800/DSC00278.jpg


----------



## chicha (Dec 17, 2009)

*www.flickr.com/photos/45599842@N03/ is this what you are talking about?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2009)

chicha said:


> *www.flickr.com/photos/45599842@N03/ is this what you are talking about?



Added you up.


----------



## toofan (Dec 17, 2009)

Vastya: thanks friend. 
Cool: where did you find that lotus. For shooting lotus i have to go to Nakuchiya Tal 5 km ahead of Bhimtal. And I haven't gone there since I bought the camera.

Suberatabera: Good shot. There is nothing wrong about this shot. And the border had added more to the image.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------

Stuge, Cool and others: what shutter speed is needed to freeze the Honey Bees. These are in plenty these days over the mustard flower in my garden. I had taken some shots will post later. But I was not able to freeze them.


----------



## toofan (Dec 17, 2009)

Not Impressive. No composition. No vision. Nothing. 
I am angry because you didn't resized them and wasted my bandwidth. If you have just posted the thumbnails that would be enough.

Try to visualize what you want to shoot and how it should look.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

^ Deleted the post ...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2009)

toofan said:


> Vastya: thanks friend.
> Cool: where did you find that lotus. For shooting lotus i have to go to Nakuchiya Tal 5 km ahead of Bhimtal. And I haven't gone there since I bought the camera.
> 
> Stuge, Cool and others: what shutter speed is needed to freeze the Honey Bees. These are in plenty these days over the mustard flower in my garden. I had taken some shots will post later. But I was not able to freeze them.



I spotted the Lotus on Bandra Fort near Bandra Bandstand. I haven't anytime captured a honeybee but feel one should not shoot below 1/250th of a second.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 17, 2009)

*img44.imageshack.us/img44/7307/41927034860e0520f09a.jpg
*
Warning :if you have a dark monitor colors will look different 
* 
hehe wanted to play with vamsi shot in a different way 

high pass filter 
-saturation increased 
-contrast increased 
-used the given filters in CS4


----------



## subratabera (Dec 17, 2009)

Rose ...

No PP.

*lh4.ggpht.com/_jQTJWDo8Vto/SykpDCASLiI/AAAAAAAAAtU/_f25D_YzzrU/s800/dsc00108.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

^ You liked my photo??? thanks man.. that looks awesome. As toofan said my images stink, i thought it was completely useless. You gave me enough bump to take another 100 picture. thanks.


----------



## toofan (Dec 17, 2009)

Vamsi: I didn't mean to hurt you. YOu yourslef see the images you posted. I only meant to tell you to find the reason behind the shot you take. If you see my first few Images those were same. By then I had improved by just a bit but this would have not been possible by the criticism and comments I revieved. 
And you have shown some awesome images in past and in respect of those these were nothing. So sorry if you feel bad.

Coo: I am posting the pics of bee at an shutter speed of 2500 and you can see the result yourself. I am just posting these images as an example.

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/6054/beeiso400.jpg
Camera Model Name    Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
Shooting Date/Time    16/12/2009 10:53:38 AM
Shooting Mode    Shutter Speed Priority AE
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/2500
Av (Aperture Value)    8.0
Light Metering    Center Weighted Avg.
ISO Speed    1600
Focal Length    6.0 mm
White Balance    Day Light
AF Range Mode    Macro

*img187.imageshack.us/img187/7159/bee2500.jpg
Camera Model Name    Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
Shooting Date/Time    16/12/2009 11:04:02 AM
Shooting Mode    Manual
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/2500
Av (Aperture Value)    5.6
Light Metering    Spot
ISO Speed    400
Focal Length    6.0 mm
White Balance    Day Light
AF Range Mode    Macro

Now can you tell what shutter speed is necessary for freezing the flying bee.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking at the results I don't think our camera will be able to manage a clear picture of bee in flight. I thought you're talking about bee fluttering on a flower bud. Still nice pictures


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

@toofan, no problem at all, bro. Keep them coming. And what was that??? A bee without wings? Is it having any spells to fly without wings?


----------



## Stuge (Dec 17, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> ^ You liked my photo??? thanks man.. that looks awesome. As toofan said my images stink, i thought it was completely useless. You gave me enough bump to take another 100 picture. thanks.


well,your pic lacked compostion etc .and processing too .I wanted to show that post processing is utter neccesary sometimes to make something out of nothing .

@toofan:take continous pictures of bees in flight and post them as sequence to make it interesting 

@G5 :its because point and shoot usually doesn't have 1:1 macro .

Edited picture for Chicha 

*with post processing *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/4189617113_3a3fa4bac5_o.jpg

*and one without editing *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2660/4189115330_9f9420bd51.jpg


----------



## chicha (Dec 18, 2009)

looks very good, i now understand the importance of post editing.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 18, 2009)

Title :Vibrant Ceiling 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2801/4192771403_1047da7e0c.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2189/4193520672_2e91d84efe.jpg

Processing :

-High Pass Filter 
-Saturation Increased +Contrast 
-Tone contrast adjusted with nik 
-Noise removed


----------



## toofan (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool: I will post the best image of that shoot very soon.

Stuge: I thought the image was shot by you before reading the full post. 
beautiful image. where did you get that ceiling. Nice colors.

Vamsi: The wings were moving so fast that my camera failed to capture them.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2009)

@Stuge, the first one is brilliant.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 18, 2009)

Stuge said:


> well,your pic lacked compostion etc .and processing too .I wanted to show that post processing is utter neccesary sometimes to make something out of nothing .
> 
> @toofan:take continous pictures of bees in flight and post them as sequence to make it interesting
> 
> ...




can you post your PP steps? it will be of great help..thank you..


----------



## vastya (Dec 18, 2009)

check this pic fellows.. it's type of water rose i think
*www.flickr.com/photos/36151015@N05/4192507210/in/set-72157622892839187/

it was taken with
Camera Model Name
    Canon PowerShot S2 IS
Shooting Date/Time
    9/21/2009 10:29:17 PM
Shooting Mode
    Program AE
Photo Effect
    Off
Tv (Shutter Speed)
    0.5
Av (Aperture Value)
    2.7
Light Metering
    Center Weighted Avg.
Exposure Compensation
    0
ISO Speed
    100
Lens
    6.0 - 72.0mm
Focal Length
    6.0mm
AF Range Mode
    Super Macro
and this also:
*www.flickr.com/photos/36151015@N05/4191746125/in/set-72157622892839187/

Camera Model Name
    Canon PowerShot S2 IS
Shooting Date/Time
    10/29/2009 10:46:34 PM
Shooting Mode
    Shutter Speed Priority AE
Photo Effect
    Off
Tv (Shutter Speed)
    1/50
Av (Aperture Value)
    4.0
Light Metering
    Spot
Exposure Compensation
    0
ISO Speed
    Auto
Lens
    6.0 - 72.0mm
Focal Length
    72.0mm

---------- Post added at 02:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

my images didn't show up on the post.. why? will please any1 tell me hw 2 do it...?


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 18, 2009)

^Get the correct code for forum & that should do the trick.


----------



## chicha (Dec 18, 2009)

what software can i use to edit RAW images, and i do not want any loss or very minimal loss of data when i convert it to JPEG.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 18, 2009)

or let it in PNG or TIFF format ?


----------



## toofan (Dec 18, 2009)

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/1705/cloudray.jpg

Rays through Heaven!

I just liked the effect created by the sun hiding behind the black cloud.

Added contrast, some smoothness and decreased a bit brightness.


----------



## chicha (Dec 18, 2009)

ok, what software to edit RAW? apart from CS's and i have lightroom 2.5 as well, not sure if it does any RAW. any others apart from these?


----------



## Stuge (Dec 19, 2009)

*Title :You wanna drink water  too ??*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2744/4196024306_556d1ebec0.jpg


@toofan :ITC maurya sheraton (its name has been changed) -delhi,I didn't disclose the name bcoz i hate free publicity for luxury hotels lol 

in b/w regarding your sunrays pic, its lacks something .pic like these usually need to be wide or with a landscape included .


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2009)

@toofan - I liked the pic. I too have a similar pic but it has normal white clouds. The black one truly shine here.

@stuge - Nice DOF but somehow I feel the first pigeon is getting in the way of second where your focus is.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 19, 2009)

second one ....I'm happy that second one came to make the shot more interesting . this where you love slr over point and shoot .lol


----------



## toofan (Dec 19, 2009)

Stuge: If I had included the landscape then there would be terraces which would have not looked good so no choice and Mine is 36mm so possibly I would not have included any landscape .
Stuge the pigeon image is a good example of your skills but the pigeon in front is getting more attention.

Cool: Just try to play with that Image. You can try with colors, saturation, b/w filters, contrasts and brightness, Hue etc. Just play and try to create a different thing. You will love the end result.

Chicha: Adobe Camera Raw is the best software known to me for playing with Raw files. After editing them in Camera Raw you can open them PS for some tweaking if required.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 19, 2009)

toofan said:


> Chicha: Adobe Camera Raw is the best software known to me for playing with Raw files. After editing them in Camera Raw you can open them PS for some tweaking if required.


add :Capture NX comes with Nikon or Canon comes with their own software to  edit and convert raw .I use Capture NX when I need to convert picture in batches without much editing (during raw stage )


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2009)

toofan said:
			
		

> Stuge: If I had included the landscape then there would be terraces which would have not looked good so no choice and Mine is 36mm so possibly I would not have included any landscape .
> Stuge the pigeon image is a good example of your skills but the pigeon in front is getting more attention.



Same here. My shot too has rooftops of the buildings. And yes I too meant the same, the first pigeon is grabbing much attention than the second one which is focussed.

{QUOTE=toofan]Cool: Just try to play with that Image. You can try with colors, saturation, b/w filters, contrasts and brightness, Hue etc. Just play and try to create a different thing. You will love the end result.[/QUOTE]

Will try that. The image which I took was taken in AUTO & that too when I had very little knowledge about photography. Let's see what can I do now.

@all - Guys I'm today going to print one image from my Flickr photosets & enlarge it to put up on my wall. The frame would be around 40cm * 50cm in size. Which image do you recommend?
I have shortlisted the following.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4190018849_6d64da92a0_m.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2640/4106521572_d2378bf2ac_m.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/4028017617_04f7270b26_m.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2474/3892240210_24559cbb88_m.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2615/4006933329_f54e00c076_m.jpg

Please check my *Flick a/c* for other photos & suggest appropriately. The image would be hung in my hall & the visitors should appreciate the picture.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 19, 2009)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2606/4196239641_4fc9c57e77_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2705/4196238655_32bf772778_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2700/4196236413_3647c32bcc_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2659/4196992082_e2e103fd50_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2542/4196991572_a43cb2e8d3_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2760/4196989654_e9a0f234c3_m.jpg

Had nothing productive to do and there was a power cut. So came up with few wacky macro shots of lima beans and a fly. I know that few images lack focusing, but as I said u earlier, I had nothing else to do so ended up with these shots.


----------



## toofan (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool: the shot deserve to get printed is "the bridge". but you have taken that shot in wide screen mode and it would be 7 MP shot. And even if its 8 mp shot then too I think the size you are looking is too big to get printed. The grains may tear off. Just check that before ordering. Ask the Lab man to see if this is possible. Because he has to enlarge the Image. And on enlarging you will loose details. If he says there will be quality loss then you ask him to mix your two best shots and then print.

How much that size will cost you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, Toofan I was thinking the same. I don't know the cost either. Will ask him. Other than the bridge which image did you like? The above images are not processed so I'll process them before sending to the lab.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 20, 2009)

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/8585/dsc00720ppcopycopy.jpg

not able to frame good as there were distractions


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2009)

@Max_demon - Don't mind but the frame is look garish, so is the sky.


----------



## vastya (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> ^Get the correct code for forum & that should do the trick.


 what code!! will u please clarify...


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have uploaded the image to imageshack, then there is a code for forums which you have to copy & paste in the post editor here on forums. So copy the correct code. If you are on flickr, click on all sizes to get the code.

OR

Right click the image in imageshack & select copy image location. Come into the forum post editor, click the image icon & input the URL & hit ok. Your image will be inserted.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 20, 2009)

max_demon said:


> *img10.imageshack.us/img10/8585/dsc00720ppcopycopy.jpg
> 
> not able to frame good as there were distractions



post the image with or without framing


----------



## max_demon (Dec 20, 2009)

the sky is artificial , the original looked dull
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/6659/dsc00720pp.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Dec 21, 2009)

*Winter Rose* 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/4201088678_1f1ed44f43.jpg

This is a cropped picture of the orignal .Will post the original tomorrow


----------



## Anorion (Dec 21, 2009)

^Great colours, reminds me of an apple


----------



## toofan (Dec 21, 2009)

Now Stuge Diving in Macro Photography. Nice colors.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks guys 

@toofan :I'm always into macro photography ,but I usually don't share  pics of macro .

was getting bored so did this lol

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2642/4200298475_0f32e099aa.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice stuge.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 22, 2009)

Title :A Rose is rose is a rose is a rose

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4203919393_2f07ca3002.jpg

this is zoomed out picture of the previous one 
--------------------------------------

thanks guys


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are some of mine ...

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/Doggie%20Loves%20Rain.jpg
Doggie loves Rain!

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/TheCityGirlHeLost.jpg
(Thinking of) The Girl He Lost To Cocaine [Oct 2009, Cambridge]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/The%20Religious%20Soul.jpg
His Pious Side [Cabot, VT, Oct 2009]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/Love.jpg
Love

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/MJ1_ab.jpg
If You Could See Into The Future ...

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/APeacesfulSunset.jpg
A Peaceful Sunset [Universal City, CA Jan 2009]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/Leave%20Me%20Alone.jpg
Leave Me Alone [Aug 9, 2009]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/Anuj2_08022009.jpg
The Modern Pilgrimage [Aug 2, 2009 - Crane Beach, Ipswich, MA]

*www.djanuj.com/IMG_0115.jpg
I Hate to be Late

More at *www.djanuj.com/photography.htm

Thanks!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2009)

That's awesome. Superb pictures Anuj. The best I have seen in recent times.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 22, 2009)

nice one anuj 

I felt first one can processed in a better way to may those clouds humongous

I wish we had those kind of streets in India ..


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank You!

- Anuj


----------



## Stuge (Dec 23, 2009)

*Bunch of purple flowers *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2763/4207242616_19fba4a1b3.jpg

Well ,this is not the pic I wanted  ,but I will still share .


----------



## toofan (Dec 23, 2009)

Anuj Excellent friend. Some top class Photos I had seen. Every Image has a different tone which makes it even more effective.


----------



## toofan (Dec 23, 2009)

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/1151/sanjay.jpg


*Mr Sanjay Pandey. Head of Department(Music). HNB-Srinagar.*​


----------



## Stuge (Dec 24, 2009)

Back to Red Stone Age

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2677/4208830987_df1c20288a_b.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4208834657_69513dd04a_b.jpg


Location :Red fort

Well,Took this picture with  Sony's DSC-W5 (quite old ) my cousin brother's  camera ..hehe.Picture has been taken and processed by me  

This Iconic place has been photgraphed a million times by tourists ,local public

Note :Image comprises of  Three pictures stitched with autostitch .later processed accordingly


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2009)

Stuge: Panorama is excellent. And the P.P adds to the beauty of Fort. The border is also enhancing the red color of fort.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 24, 2009)

@toofan - How did you manage to get the excellent bokeh in your shot? Did you add it via PP?

@stuge - I liked the second one.


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2009)

Just zoom as much as you can. And make sure that the background is far way from the subject to increase the intensity of bokhe.

There is a big flaw in this Image.

1st: The Background terrace is cutting the subjects throat.
2nd: I was trying to decrease the brightness of background but this has created a line around the selection due to high feather and less accurate mask.

I had changed the color of Pullover from gray to Maroon. Soften the face skin by high pass filter.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 24, 2009)

Guys, I am planning to buy a DSLR, thinking of Nikon D3000 kit with 18-55mm lens and an extra zoom lens, AF Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6G (4.3x)

*www.nikon.co.in/productitem.php?pid=90-e00cd4c502

What is your opinion? Will the money be well spent? Or you got any other alternatives?

Budget is Rs.35-38k.

I am planning this as we are planning a trekking trip to Sandakfu.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 24, 2009)

^ Go for it. Nice camera for beginners.


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes Nikon D3000 is a good camera to start.

You can also check: Olympus E-520
*www.jjmehta.com/webshop/index.html?target=dept_70.html&lang=en-us
Performance wise its much better then D3000 but not much variety in lenses is available. You can use sigma or tamron lenses any time and these are much cheaper.

Pentax K-M: is also a good performer but availability is the problem.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 24, 2009)

@toofan :just two three words ..Use tripod at those focal length 

@digitized :Get Canon or Nikon (don't get DSLR from other companies ,if you're living in india ).Both Canon and Nikon has Variety of lenses .IMO Canon has cheaper pro lenses (you are not looking for it right now ..hehe )

and why AF 70-300mm  ..it will not auto focus on D3000.

eiter get Sigma 70-300 APO version (hard to get ) or NIkon Af-s 70-300mm Vr (may be out of your budget ) 

don't get tamron 70-300mm lens (it sucks ) I use to own that lens ..sold it in just 15 days or so .


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2009)

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/4116/earlymorning.jpg

Early Morning shot. All the crow Family was there but Krow Missing.

increased the contrast. Cropped the bottom.


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2009)

toofan said:


> Early Morning shot. All the crow Family was there but Krow Missing.
> 
> increased the contrast. Cropped the bottom.


The Krow Klan gives you a honourary Doctrate in Crowism.


*My adventures in Ladakh*


Sun trying to melt the snow
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1296/dsc06048o.jpg

Shanti Stupa
*img31.imageshack.us/img31/2074/dsc06060j.jpg

Sparkling Snow
*img706.imageshack.us/img706/1254/dsc06159.jpg

Dreams, hopes, aspirations
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/3966/dsc06225.jpg

Taken from a car moving @ 40km/h
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/3784/dsc06257u.jpg

The gate of Thicksey Monastery
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/5080/dsc06258fk.jpg

Many kinds of notes
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/4154/dsc06268xy.jpg

Scenery
*img268.imageshack.us/img268/9800/dsc06269x.jpg

Light of hope
*img697.imageshack.us/img697/7802/dsc06275u.jpg

Made out of butter 
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/975/dsc06279rm.jpg

Sky near Leh
*img31.imageshack.us/img31/425/dsc06405s.jpg

Dreamland
*img694.imageshack.us/img694/6518/dsc06412e.jpg

Dreamland v2.1
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/5723/dsc06414q.jpg

After she climbed up to meet Maa Kali.
*img684.imageshack.us/img684/7361/dsc06450.jpg


----------



## Krow (Dec 24, 2009)

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/2346/dsc06466sa.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/8765/dsc06468s.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/1295/dsc06516.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/3017/dsc06517.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/7507/dsc06521c.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/56/dsc06522t.jpg

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/6810/dsc06525d.jpg

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/9530/dsc06591a.jpg

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/2059/dsc06600b.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/9339/dsc06601i.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/8260/dsc06603z.jpg

*img697.imageshack.us/img697/5750/dsc06613k.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------

I will be away till Monday, going on another trip now. Till then enjoy whatever I have posted of my trip to Ladakh. Max temps -5 degrees celsius, while minimum temps -25 degrees celsius. :glass-smile:


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Enjoy the trip krow. Nice pics there.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2009)

@Krow, really nice pictures....
Hope ur wings were not frozen due to such low temperature?


----------



## Stuge (Dec 25, 2009)

Christmas Coverage 

Christmas Coverage


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4212093320_87caa4dfc4.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2797/4212036684_32da7f7fa7.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2718/4211306079_3b491ac0d5.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4211294793_a6d4480dec.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2712/4212052804_ce7ae95173.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2573/4211303451_ba65cc6d4c.jpg


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4212059900_a2060058e0.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2719/4212063110_8ea93768b3.jpg



nice pics krow ,but I will do some critique too .Some pics are really nice and some looks as if you didn't wanted to use camera


----------



## toofan (Dec 25, 2009)

Krow: Some are simply awesome. Lucky Person. Kya padai nahi karni hai?

Stuge: Beautiful Images.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 25, 2009)

original
*inlinethumb19.webshots.com/44242/2572840930105451885S425x425Q85.jpg

post processed
*inlinethumb46.webshots.com/45293/2332241090105451885S425x425Q85.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Dec 26, 2009)

Piano and Christmas tree

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2490/4214147494_9ece17b00f.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Dec 27, 2009)

Title :Ho ho !

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2663/4216897870_03c281a482.jpg

bokeh has been added carefully using alien bokeh


----------



## chicha (Dec 27, 2009)

very nice pictures. 
*www.flickr.com/photos/45599842@N03/ 

feel free to comment 

---------- Post added at 12:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

why am i not able to edit the post?

anyways what i wanted to say was the photos from stuge were nice.

and then i asked you to check out my photostream


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2009)

The 2nd one feels a tad underexposed.


----------



## toofan (Dec 27, 2009)

Chicha: Nice Images friend. The lightning ones and the aeroplanes are awesome.


----------



## chicha (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you toofan. any one else have anything to say? suggestions? critics?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 27, 2009)

Here are some shots of *Birla Planetarium* & *Victoria Memorial* (taken from my *Nokia 5130 XpressMusic* phone).. Visited these places today.. Will visit Science City, Aquatica & Birla Mandir tomorrow..


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2574/4218406907_aa1c29cf9d.jpg
*Birla Planetarium... *



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2631/4218406919_19b163fc8b.jpg
*Victoria Memorial... Reflection in water looks awesome..!! *



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2587/4218406929_54d33931d1.jpg
*Victoria Memorial... *



*farm3.static.flickr.com/2200/4218406925_436e34cb75.jpg
*Victoria Memorial... *


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2747/4218406931_af4b517c50.jpg
*Roof of Victoria Memorial from Inside.. Though its forbidden to take photos still I took one *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/tongu23e.gif *


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2679/4218406939_d706cfab6d.jpg
*A big and beautiful lake in Victoria Memorial.*​


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 27, 2009)

^Nice especially the roof & reflection.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 27, 2009)

^^ Pleased to see you liked some of the photographs taken from my phone.. 
Visted Alipore Zoo too but i don't think there's something extraordinary there, so didn't posted those pics.. Anyways expect for some more shots of Science City, Aquatica & Birla Mandir tomorrow.. 

*www.flickr.com/photos/krazzywarrior


----------



## foreveranuj (Dec 29, 2009)

Here are some fresh ones taken in LA Dec 23 - 27

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/AfteraHardDay%27sWork.jpg
After a hard day's Work [Venice Beach, CA]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/LA-Lovers.jpg
LA Lovers

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/LasFloresCanyonRoad.jpg
Parking Spectaculaire [Las Flores Canyon, Los Angeles, CA]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/ThePoser.jpg
The Poser [Topanga Canyon, Los Angeles, CA]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/VeniceBeach_1.jpg
Whoever got the better view [Venice Beach, CA]

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/VeniceBeach_2.jpg
A Pacific Sunset [Santa Monica, CA]


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ Good Shots.

Here are some shots of Science City & Nicco Park (taken from my Nokia 5130 XpressMusic phone)..

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2486/4221871465_519a199054.jpg
*Roller Coaster.. OMG! That was an awesome ride.. in Nicco Park*


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4222634128_e1677b46a2.jpg
*Santa Claus in Nicco Park *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/tongu23e.gif*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2639/4221870607_803bc117b5.jpg
*Santa Claus in Nicco Park *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/tongu23e.gif*


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2567/4221871369_e7928f565e.jpg
*Beautiful Fountain in Science City.. *


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2629/4222633296_c98e1da019.jpg
*Beautiful Fountain in Science City.. *


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4222633238_5b166b33a3.jpg
*A building in Science City.. *


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4221870471_dd240db446.jpg
*Victorial Memorial... *​
The Roller-Coaster pic is not taken by me.. *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/tongu23e.gif Except that all are taken by me..  *www.techenclave.com/images/smilies/happy19.gif


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice both of you. I have been currently on a break & so no pics from my site.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 29, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> The 2nd one feels a tad underexposed.



Well,On my laptop it is perfectly fine ,but on my dark monitor pic is damn too dark.

which monitor you're using ?


----------



## max_demon (Dec 29, 2009)

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/4059/dsc00911ut.jpg

newer attempt , damn 20 sec shutter , f/22


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys, there is this good photography forum which all of us can join.

www.lensworth.in

I and Stuge are there already. It is pretty stagnant as of now, but some of the photography there is really good. The forum is pretty new, started June 09 I think.


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2009)

@ Stuge: Please let me know which of my Ladakh pics you did not like. It will help me improve. Thanks. 

Thanks to all those who commented on my Ladakh trip pics.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Stuge, I'm on laptop.

@max - Shoot from a height so that the trails could appear more dense & in a typical style.


----------



## max_demon (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Stuge, I'm on laptop.
> 
> @max - Shoot from a height so that the trails could appear more dense & in a typical style.



actually i was from ground and only traffic signals/ poles were availeble at height , also no good buildings , so have to shoot from ground i will try to find good location tomorrow


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, try it max. A different perspective will surely spice up the image.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 31, 2009)

Mad over donuts !!

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2748/4228508561_f59a8ba112.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4229205678_6b356b6b0b.jpg

Note:     pix may look dark under dark monitor .

pic are not bad from a cellphone 

@Krow :..don't wanna demotivate you ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 31, 2009)

I want to begin with a photography forum. WIll you guys participate?
I need your co-operation & would love even if it becomes moderately popular & active.


----------



## Krow (Dec 31, 2009)

@ *Stuge* I take all critique constructively.  It will spur me on to be better. So, please let me know. 

@ *G5* What happened to the book you were going to write. If you really want to start a photography forum, then I am in. If you are interested totally, then I can even pitch in with monetary aid. Let's split the cost. But, when there are good photography forums, why start our own. LWI is a good place to hang out IMHO.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2010)

Krow said:


> @ *G5* What happened to the book you were going to write. If you really want to start a photography forum, then I am in. If you are interested totally, then I can even pitch in with monetary aid. Let's split the cost. But, when there are good photography forums, why start our own. LWI is a good place to hang out IMHO.



The book is yet to begin, will begin soon.

Regarding forum you're right there are many forums but how many are of Indian origin? All discuss photography with hi-fi equipments which no indian like you or me have, so what is the use of posting on such high forums? Let's make our own forum. We'll discuss about the forum in our upcoming Mumbai Photography Meet which will most probably happen tomorrow at Shivaji Park. Are you coming? I have pinged Rhitwick. Get in touch with him.

P.S : This was my first post of 2010 in TDF Forum


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> The book is yet to begin, will begin soon.
> 
> Regarding forum you're right there are many forums but how many are of Indian origin? All discuss photography with hi-fi equipments which no indian like you or me have, so what is the use of posting on such high forums? Let's make our own forum. We'll discuss about the forum in our upcoming Mumbai Photography Meet which will most probably happen tomorrow at Shivaji Park. Are you coming? I have pinged Rhitwick. Get in touch with him.
> 
> P.S : This was my first post of 2010 in TDF Forum


LWI is of Indian origin. As far as discussion of photography goes, we can start discussions on equipment that we have over there too.  More on this in the meet, if I can come.

As usual, Saturday we have lectures, so I can't come. Sunday is fine for me.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 1, 2010)

Meet is now fixed on Sunday considering your classes. Let's discuss then.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 2, 2010)

@stuge
nice pics dude.. I like the "ho ho" most.. great one..

---------- Post added at 09:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

check some pics

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4234870266_330065eb0f.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4234035621_5e4997d240.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2593/4234905472_7503f967cb.jpg


----------



## foreveranuj (Jan 2, 2010)

*i139.photobucket.com/albums/q307/foreveranuj/AfterTheFire.jpg
After the Fire

*i139.photobucket.com/albums/q307/foreveranuj/Listen-WeGottaTalk.jpg
"Listen ... we gotta talk"

*i139.photobucket.com/albums/q307/foreveranuj/TheCityandTheValley.jpg
City of Angels

*i139.photobucket.com/albums/q307/foreveranuj/WhenTimeStoodStill.jpg
When Time Stood Still


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

@swordfish, I like the first one.

@ Anuj City of Angels is breathtaking.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2010)

@swordfish - First one is good. In second I cannot see anything special.

@anuj - Again I liked the first one over other images.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

Finally I got it right. After many unsuccessful attempts I managed to get a good shot of fireworks on the new year's eve.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2548/4236458618_2250dd2ecf_o.jpg

Shutter Speed : 1/10th of a Second
ISO : 200
Aperture : F 2.8
Metering : Center Weighted
Focus : Manual Focus set to infinity
Flash : Not Fired
Tripod : Not Used, Handheld.


----------



## Krow (Jan 2, 2010)

^I can't see the picture.

I vote for a new smiley, instead of this  we can use this:

*img22.imageshack.us/img22/7272/dsc06685k.jpg


----------



## swordfish (Jan 2, 2010)

I cant either.. I cant even see my first pic. I uploaded 3 pics

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 AM ----------

^ monkey is good


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 2, 2010)

Finally I got it right. After many unsuccessful attempts I managed to get a good shot of fireworks on the new year's eve.

Have a look : *www{dot}flickr{dot}com/photos/shutter_freak/4236458618

Shutter Speed : 1/10th of a Second
ISO : 200
Aperture : F 2.8
Metering : Center Weighted
Focus : Manual Focus set to infinity
Flash : Not Fired
Tripod : Not Used, Handheld

P.S : The forum Image embedding function is not working. The image shows up in editor but doesn't when the post is submitted.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 3, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4236087603_9b4b799756.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 4, 2010)

Panning as best I could,
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAIGVgUTI/AAAAAAAAA0M/15dZixDOpQM/s800/IMG_1302.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAcp5KlsI/AAAAAAAAA0g/3yFd8pxIvmI/s800/IMG_1328.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DAh--D8qI/AAAAAAAAA0k/bccX_Z2ofOE/s800/IMG_1335.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S0DA5snVCbI/AAAAAAAAA08/MocjblqNIDk/s800/IMG_1351_2.JPG

Some shots taken in our TDF Photography Meet...


----------



## toofan (Jan 4, 2010)

Some wonderful photography in my absense. 

Stuge: you always perfect with your images.
Cool: the firework hand held is excellent.
Anuj: Beautiful Images with a different perspective, some are perfect. Don;'t use the Dark circles as borders around the Image not looking good.
Swordfish: Welcome back Image is Rock solid. Can you post the details of the image of glowing city.

Ritwik: Second shot is Superb. Everything is sharp except the horse which is giving the feel of motion to that Image. Well shot.

I am away from city until 12th of jan without camera. So see you all.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 4, 2010)

@swordfish - Very nice shot. I loved the reflection.

@Rhitwick - Now that you have learnt panning learn framing & composing panned shots.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 4, 2010)

@toofan, thanks..  It was long shutter.. here are EXIF data

Exposure:  	30
Aperture: 	f/11.0
Focal Length: 	25 mm
ISO Speed: 	800
Exposure Bias: 	0 EV
Flash: 	Off, Did not fire

@cool g5, Thanks


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 4, 2010)

*How to take a perfect Moon shot*



> Moon is a beautiful body in our solar system. Its various phases are so picturesque that one often feels to capture its beauty with a camera. Capturing moon is not easy at it sounds & more often you will get nothing but a white orb if you don’t know the right technique to capture the moon. In this guide I’ll explain intricately to get a perfect moon shot which will elicit ‘wows’ from your friends & colleagues.



Read the entire article​


----------



## Stuge (Jan 4, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4245406528_0ea102d06c_b.jpg

Note icture may looks dark :

Sky not done in photoshop :filters used .


----------



## Krow (Jan 5, 2010)

Good work Stuge! I really liked the overall effect.

@ rhitwick, Learning quickly, eh? Great pics! 

@ swordfish, Really nice watch picture.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanx guys...
Today one of my frnd from Orkut criticized (complained me) my photos of being out of focus and gives a feel that its in motion 

So, I guess, I'm doing it right?? 
Then, I'm still weak in getting the object in focus, I have to have the object as clear as possible right, for panning???


----------



## toofan (Jan 5, 2010)

Stuge: The sky is not matching at all to the ground. Nor its creating a pleasing effect. So experiment failed for me.

Swordfish: Nice and clean shot of Watch.

Mumbai Friends: Will you be going to the PHOTO Fair. If yes then please do take images there so that I too can have a feel of the photo fair.

I will suggest you all go together so that the healthy discussion may take place and then inform me of the event.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 5, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: The sky is not matching at all to the ground. Nor its creating a pleasing effect. So experiment failed for me.
> 
> .


name of pic is* tri colour* 

in b/w it not post processing .colour has been imparted using cokin filter .


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

@stuge - The dark is too dark. I agree with toofan.

@rhitwick - Your subjects are blurred. You will need to capture them pin sharp if you want to take good panning shots. Still the pics are good as you tried panning for the first time. Mine weren't too different from your's when I tried it for the first time. On most of the occassions I got nothing but blurry images. On some occassions just a static image. So now just practise in your locality & you'll soon improve. 

@toofan - I'll be going for the Foto Fair. I don't know if rhitwick & krow are joining me or not.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2010)

How to get the image sharp?
Should I increase the shutter speed, but in that case the background comes clear too...
Or, I think my hand movement is becoming very fast.

And, I can only tell u on Thursday/Friday, if I'll be able to join u, if I can, it will be a Saturday only.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> How to get the image sharp?
> Should I increase the shutter speed, but in that case the background comes clear too...
> Or, I think my hand movement is becoming very fast.
> 
> And, I can only tell u on Thursday/Friday, if I'll be able to join u, if I can, it will be a Saturday only.



To get a sharp image bump up the ISO to 100 or 200 but don't bump up the shutter speed. It should be a stop less over perfect exposure to get a static image.

Do tell me if you're coming & if yes on which day. Krow can only come on Sunday & you're free on Saturday.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 5, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - The dark is too dark.




dude I'm not sure ,but for me it is bright enough ...if I increase the brightness it will overexpose.

may be thats the reason .I saw few pictures on your flickr account ,and found them a bit overexposed .


----------



## quan chi (Jan 5, 2010)

nice way to display the flag stuge. i liked it.
but i think if that orange colour becomes a bit light then it will look more beautiful.

---------- Post added at 01:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4234870266_330065eb0f.jpg
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4234035621_5e4997d240.jpg
i really liked these two pics of swordfish. 
the first one reminds me of assasins creed and the second one of gta3.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

A few snaps from the recent Mumbai Photography Meet. 

*# Rider on the storm*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4247516174_fbc76abeaa_o.jpg*farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4247516174_fbc76abeaa_o.jpg


*# Wish I could jog over the sealink*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2702/4247516428_bf1a4d3873_o.jpg


*# For a Macro*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2666/4246742919_374ea63739_o.jpg


*# Horse ride on Chowpatty*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2794/4247517016_44d95a27c2_o.jpg

*# Rhitwick clicking the sealink*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4246743673_7d701550c5_o.jpg


*# Pranay posing for the camera*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4246743447_df7b4ac525_o.jpg



@stuge - This time you're definitely dark dude. By dark here I didn't mean low on exposure but the orange shade of sky is too dark. Even toofan & quan_chi agrees.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking ahead 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2725/4246753519_5cc4551a90.jpg

Equipment :Nokia 6303 cellphone

*@coolG5 that doggy pic is the best *


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

*# A boy enjoying a horse ride*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4247554088_d1fb765c73_o.jpg


*# The best thing to do on a Sunday*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2772/4246779585_5505643837_o.jpg


@stuge - Thanks 
Your's shot is also nice. Wonderful composition.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 5, 2010)

i have k810i...3.2MP

i know its not so good but all i have

am not able to take shots at night(in flash mode) of distant object(dark)

i even tried twilight landscape

is there any thing to be adjusted 

like i want to take a apic of moon from terrace....i get jus small dot...i sppose may be something to do with light settings


----------



## Stuge (Jan 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i have k810i...3.2MP
> 
> i know its not so good but all i have
> 
> ...


unfortunately ,you can't click a decent shot of moon with a phone cam .It will remain a dot whatever you do.you need a 300mm at least or IMO 400mm or more


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 5, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> i have k810i...3.2MP
> 
> i know its not so good but all i have
> 
> ...



While shooting from a mobile camera you need to adjust the shot quality setting(fine, normal, superfine), white balance & exposure compensation to get a better picture. Unfortunately no mobile can capture the moon since it is too far away to be captured by a mobile. Even some entry level cameras struggle to get a good picture.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 6, 2010)

*On path to Freedom*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4251543418_1539a58b04.jpg

Took this shot today in the morning when my friend was running to pose for a picture near a tree trunk.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 7, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4252297024_e14180468a.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 7, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGNSHv1W0RMK98G3Jaf7APYsh0fcZTGyD1Xomhsf1x8qXGybiRm4y_MJgmGhgMZQ62-kFTMd9zjJPooTrHSp_ywAm1T1UEwzd2rX45h8lIFXNvt7N-YPv4uw.jpg

same flower in another angle..

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADzKKL4XM9HZrCAfsdbmkQqqUmMtVHNbDfzUfKF30zT71eldc5xH1y170BHqIx2K56L_Z8XxiEXM7R2QQxhDu_8Am1T1UKCRByzCeEzzyswk2W6vocNpnJsj.jpg


@stuge.. Is it a electric lamp?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2010)

*i47.tinypic.com/2ezs9dv.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jan 8, 2010)

*Peaceful *

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4254412189_50023d3462_b.jpg

Location :Silisera Lake ,Alwar 
in b/w I made a blunder in photography spelling lol
@krishna :Try and try ..till you get a perfect shot and do some pp on it


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

@Stuge, that red lamp line thing looks good and so does tis scenery even with the typo 

@vamsi, I like the soft beauty of the flower in the second pic.

@quan, what have you done? Please post the picture without the frame.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

^^lol yeah i done it purposely i know. was getting bored so did it..

*i50.tinypic.com/2zz68sh.jpg

Anyways actually that picture contained so many noise as i shot it in the night with a mobile camera.That i was forced to convert it  into black and white.


----------



## Krow (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like a still straight out of some black and white movie of the olden days.  Please don't watermark the title of the image. Post it serparately.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

^^lol thanks i take that as a compliment.

@stuge thats a nice picture.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

It is a compliment.


----------



## foreveranuj (Jan 10, 2010)

*www.djanuj.com/photogallery/HisFrozenDreams.jpg
His Frozen Dreams [Cambridge, MA - Jan 8, 2010]


----------



## sxyadii (Jan 11, 2010)

*
Auto Expo 2009 in New Delhi*

*i46.tinypic.com/2gv8mmb.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/52c32s.jpg

*BETTLE " Awesome Car "*

*i47.tinypic.com/512d5y.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/kdlq4k.jpg


*Modified Nano has big woofer*

*i45.tinypic.com/ip73vo.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/egcmm0.jpg


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2010)

> BETTLE " Awesome Car "


It's Beetle (see pic) and not Bettle. Did you click these pictures? Good pics really.


----------



## sxyadii (Jan 12, 2010)

Krow said:


> It's Beetle (see pic) and not Bettle. Did you click these pictures? Good pics really.



Yea I clicked..

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

*i50.tinypic.com/ke8za0.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/2jg1mk4.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/23r0hmh.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the pics. I badly missed this event. The remodelled Nano looks cool for a beach side DJ party


----------



## toofan (Jan 13, 2010)

yes good images by all.
wt abt photo fair.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 14, 2010)

Sunset Shimla 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2697/4272360994_e6a8e827ba.jpg

@ 14mm 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2764/4272228400_d039efac36.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 14, 2010)

Stuge: you reminded me my best days of life again. Thanks dude. Very very heart touching Image.

Whats that 4 mm.


----------



## toofan (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bees!*

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/2102/bee1n.jpg
*img18.imageshack.us/img18/7646/bee2s.jpg
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/7554/beeclose.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice toofan. How did you grab the last image?
Were you close to get such a big shot?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 14, 2010)

And, I've the same question about first image...
ISO settings and ur Cam model ,again plz...


----------



## Krow (Jan 15, 2010)

Good work *toofan*! 

Of late I have been very busy, will upload and post my pics soon. Sorry guys.


----------



## toofan (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks friends.

Yes I was indeed very close. And A bit cropping.

That day I took over 250 Images of bees in all possible ways I know. Some were lost due to my ignorance.

My camera. Canon SX 110 IS.

Exif data I will post when i will be at home.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

Solar eclipse today..

*i50.tinypic.com/118o941.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/21n3atw.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/24g4vfd.jpg

*i45.tinypic.com/11949id.jpg

Sorry for the poor quality. I have got a shitty camera.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 15, 2010)

shitty camera   you took these with D5000 ??

@nice pictures toofan  it seems you're in love with bees lol


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't know about D5000.. I am not a photography guy 

I took it with Nikon Coolpix 5200


----------



## Stuge (Jan 15, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4275740661_26a81b09d7.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4276477702_9b6b654405.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4276475902_2b90ddfb89.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4275731133_5f63f9fbab.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2752/4276477368_02d1f1ab0b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2800/4275731405_ed4695514d.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4276477166_a7580cccf1.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2733/4276476892_19eb9d4f0d.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2680/4275731767_3b54f2d51f.jpg

Note :Haze present in the pictures is due to fog in the delhi


----------



## toofan (Jan 15, 2010)

Exif Data of 1st Bee I posted.

Camera Model Name    Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
Shooting Date/Time    15/12/2009 11:40:55 AM
Shooting Mode    Shutter Speed Priority AE
My Colors Mode    Off
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/1000
Av (Aperture Value)    3.2
Light Metering    Center Weighted Avg.
Exposure Compensation    0
ISO Speed    80
Lens    6.0 - 60.0 mm
Focal Length    6.0 mm
IS Mode    On
Image Size    3456x2592
Image Quality    Superfine
Flash    Off
White Balance    Auto
AF Mode    Continuous AF
AF Range Mode    Macro
Parameters    Contrast          Normal
    Sharpness         Normal
    Saturation  Normal
Color Space    sRGB
File Size    3045 KB
Drive Mode    Single-frame shooting
Owner's Name    Vimal Joshi

@Stuge: Sometime I think that You have mastered photography. Awesome Pics. How you took the Solar Eclipse. And that image with red tone. Natural or P.P.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 15, 2010)

@toofan :I used B+w 110 ND filter to take pictures .mind you its not the right filter to take pictures of sun as it will not block UV and IR rays .I had solar eclipse filter sheet  from Planetarium,but unfortunately its was too dark to take pictures using it .So ,I had to constantly change the filters .First I had to looks thorough that sheet ,then I had to carefully remove it and place b+w ND 110 filter .

I was foolish not to order Baader Astro filter from US ,while I ordered b+w 110 (3.0) filter +cokin filters  .Now I will make sure that I keep Baader astro filter ND3.8 in my kit .

Well,I produced that effect by putting my cokin tobacco filter in front of the lens .(shutter speed 1/4000 + f45 +Exposure compensation (-5 ) +ISO 200 )


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 16, 2010)

Good work stuge. Its looking very beautiful.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 16, 2010)

Title :I wish Time could  role role back again !

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/4279040750_36a92df919_b.jpg

I'm in dire need to Reverse Grads at the moment  or else I shd start doing blending thing .

*panaroma not to my liking either (full of distrotion,even after correcting it like hell )
*
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2678/4278289913_d1319a4fe5.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2010)

^^brilliant image.nice photography there stuge.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 17, 2010)

Title on the way to shimla 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2730/4279785054_566c5e16ff.jpg

Exif :
ISO:200,
f18 and focal length : 10mm 

Post processing :First converted into black and white -> nik plugin applied


----------



## toofan (Jan 17, 2010)

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3574/potteryshop.jpg

*A pottery shop at a Fare In Dehradun.*​

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/9591/potterqg.jpg

*Shop Keeper.*​
Shooting Mode    Manual
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/30
Av (Aperture Value)    3.5
Light Metering    Center Weighted Avg.
ISO Speed    400
Focal Length    16.1 mm
Flash    On

He asked me if these will be printed in newspaper. I told him I am from a magazine. And then he told me whole process of pottery happily and also posed for me. 

I liked the Number of zippers he had in his jacket.


Stuge: beautiful Images.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice toofan. Yes the zippers look jazzy & the pots are cool.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 17, 2010)

@toofan for which magazine you work for ???


----------



## toofan (Jan 17, 2010)

Ohh I only said this to get his support otherwise he would not have even let me inside the shop.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 18, 2010)

toofan said:


> Ohh I only said this to get his support otherwise he would not have even let me inside the shop.


i also do that when i want to do street photography lol

also ,I saw you uploading your images a lot on imageshack,and so far I have seen it reduces the quality of pictures badly .so stop using it .


----------



## Stuge (Jan 19, 2010)

*Title :When your camera is fooled to see Moon as Orange !*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4285832096_a066ace50d.jpg

kinda minimal approach towards moon today ..not sure you guys will like it or not .


----------



## toofan (Jan 19, 2010)

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/4222/kedar.jpg
Kedar- Our Office Staff

Retouching has been done. Background was disturbing so blurred. 1st by using Box blurring then Gaussian blurr.

Stuge: Still thinking about ur image.

---------- Post added at 10:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------

Stuge which service you use.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 19, 2010)

Toofan - Nice but I can see an outline besides the subject.

stuge - I liked it.

---------- Post added at 04:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/4287106471_f59cf8fac6_o.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice photo Gaurav...


----------



## toofan (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes this line is due to the feathering I used in selection. 

Cool: Is it a panorama. Looking beautiful and composed very well.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 20, 2010)

No it is not a panorama. I have cropped it.
I had a really hard time taking the shot since I was without tripod & then I had just a sloping surface to rest my camera on. I took out my hanky & then adjusted the axis till it becomes straight & then took it with timer. Also the moon was sinking fast so grabbing it crystal clear was a problem. If you observe minutely the moon is blurred due to the same.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 20, 2010)

India Post is very Reliable -Even Monkey use services of India Post  lol

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4059/4290320898_aa304f4b55.jpg

@G5 cool shot


----------



## Anorion (Jan 20, 2010)

^haha that is hilarious 
@toofan: great pic. Must say this again, you are really awesome at taking portraits.


----------



## toofan (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks Anoroin.

Stuge: Nice capture. And nicely processed.

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5870/dropsmono.jpg
*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2387/dropsk.jpg
My Terrace in Fog!

Which Version you like please tell me. Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## Krow (Jan 20, 2010)

^The second one is awesome.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 21, 2010)

Fog fog everywhere

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2720/4290724289_c7c0dd527b.jpg


I have patched the road slightly as It was looking junk in the picture.Gosh dirty commonweath work 


@toofan ..I liked both the pictures


----------



## Krow (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good, Stuge!


----------



## toofan (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks krow and Stuge.

Shot looking beautiful. How you took it. some exif data please.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Toofan - I liked the second one. Good Composition 

Stuge - Very beautiful.


----------



## toofan (Jan 21, 2010)

*img25.imageshack.us/img25/3518/cablewire.jpg

Drops in Cable Wire.

This cable wire goes from my Doordarshan Antena to The Next House. I zoomed full and then focused the water drops in the wire.

Shooting Mode    Manual
My Colors Mode    Vivid
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/250
Av (Aperture Value)    4.3
Light Metering    Center Weighted Avg.
ISO Speed    100
Lens    6.0 - 60.0 mm
Focal Length    60.0 mm


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2010)

Frankly speaking I didn't like this shot at all. Sorry Toofan. 
I think you did wrong PP.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 21, 2010)

toofan said:


> Thanks krow and Stuge.
> 
> Shot looking beautiful. How you took it. some exif data please.




Exposure:  :    16
Aperture:     f/22.0
Focal Length:     10 mm
ISO Speed:     200

shot using tripod + shutter pressed using remote


----------



## toofan (Jan 21, 2010)

Cool thanks for your valuable true critics. 
Actually I didn't did anything special in that Image. I just increased the contrast in it and added a border. This shot comes all natural. 

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6251/mistyday.jpg

In this Image I get attracted by the bold colors of the leaves in Fog. Its all misty these days in North India. Critics and comments welcome.

Thanks Stuge for the Information. What this 10 mm means. Which lense.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 21, 2010)

@toffan :its taken with my Wide angle 10-24mm lens @10mm .Some people call 10mm to be semi-fish eye due to barrel distortion(though its a not a actually fish eye lens ).A true fish eye captures 180 deg of area though .

10 is equivalent to  15mm on 35mm format or full frame format 

I haven't seen point and shoot going wider than 27.5mm (Fujifilm one ) .Many Good canon pns are 28mm wide .


----------



## toofan (Jan 21, 2010)

Stuge said:


> @toffan :its taken with my Wide angle 10-24mm lens @10mm .Some people call 10mm to be semi-fish eye due to barrel distortion(though its a not a actually fish eye lens ).A true fish eye captures 180 deg of area though .
> 
> 10 is equivalent to  15mm on 35mm format or full frame format
> 
> I haven't seen point and shoot going wider than 27.5mm (Fujifilm one ) .Many Good canon pns are 28mm wide .



10-24 mm lens are very costly. You lucky & wealthy man.

Thanks for the Information. One dought I had always. How to convert any focal length equivalent to 35mm. I know that a full frame camera is a 35 mm film size. Am I right?
Please throw some light on this also.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 21, 2010)

@toofan - Now the second image is good as it atleast gives the feel of a chilly morning. I love such weather.
The cable gives me a feeling of a ropeway down to the another building. Maybe a small ropeway for ants 

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4292754937_e7c0cf4259_o.jpg

@Toofan - How is this? Upon seeing your image I recollected that I too shot a image of water drops on a cable though from a different perspective as the cable was not close by me. The shot was taken using full 10x zoom on my camera.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 22, 2010)

Waiting for Fog to passby 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2691/4293644796_c9e1c4f74b.jpg

in the first picture I'm the model 

clicked using remote 


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4016/4292899733_09ec971feb.jpg

@ we're infected with wire abstracts these days on thinkdigit  

For APS-C sensor multiply the focal length with 1.5 for nikon and 1.6 or Canon.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2010)

I love abstracts, gimme more...very nice images Stuge...


----------



## toofan (Jan 22, 2010)

Stuge: Great Images. 

Cool: Full zoom has done the trick. It has blurred the background. I too used the full 10x zoom in my cable wire shot in fog. 
But for enhancing the effect of image there should be something else in the image to compliment the water drops or some changed angle.( but you cant do that everytime as cables are tied high up.)

---------- Post added at 10:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/9526/spidermono.jpg

*Spider In my Book shelve.*

Its very tricky for my camera to take this Macro shot. Due to low lightning conditions.
When I was using the flash its washing away the image. without flash its too dark. So I wrapped the bubble polythene packaging of my webcam over the flash and made a home made diffuser. And this works for me. 
But whenever my camera was too close to the spider the shadow of camera lens is visible in the lower side of Image. But I got the shot.
The spider might be sleeping because he didn't moved during the whole shootout.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 22, 2010)

@stuge - I thought so as it would be very difficult to get someone to stand still for so long.  Though very nice image as always.

@toofan - Not only 10x zoom worked but manual focus too. Autofocus was not able to lock on the thin cable. 

@rhitwick - This one is for you 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4293495452_2cd5444e8a_o.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2010)

@cool, what are those? light bulbs?

U intentionally took this, hah??? 
Then I'm an inborn abstract photographer, my most photos are like this


----------



## toofan (Jan 22, 2010)

Cool Nice one.
Cool try Spot metering, its very useful in such conditions.


----------



## chicha (Jan 22, 2010)

some of the photos i shot with my new Nikon D5000+18-105mm VR Nikkor lens.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4282405936_7f21dd598b.jpg
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/4281430878_750272b41e.jpg

Abhinav gave some final touching to the above photo. i will upload that as well.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4280845026_e514eb28a9.jpg

tried my hand at sports photography  thats my cousin with the ball.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4278193333_874d006ffe.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4278189047_74c76c5490.jpg

i have few more here

critiques and suggestions are welcome. 

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




toofan said:


> Stuge: Great Images.
> 
> Cool: Full zoom has done the trick. It has blurred the background. I too used the full 10x zoom in my cable wire shot in fog.
> But for enhancing the effect of image there should be something else in the image to compliment the water drops or some changed angle.( but you cant do that everytime as cables are tied high up.)
> ...



Vimal thats one WOW shot. good presence of mind with the bubble wrap and all. thats one huge spider. I will never be able shoot spiders, bees or any incests. i have this intense fear ..

But i think the photo is little just a little underexposed IMO, i am a noob in photography so i might be wrong.


----------



## toofan (Jan 22, 2010)

Chicha: Excellent Images.  All were superb but the cricket shot is looking ordinary. You should have tried some different angles. the last shot is something special. Is that Processed by Abhinav.
And congrats for you DSLR. How much it costs you and If you in Delhi which shop you purchased.

Yes you got it right that shot is under exposed.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 22, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @cool, what are those? light bulbs?
> 
> U intentionally took this, hah???
> Then I'm an inborn abstract photographer, my most photos are like this



That is a light toran. Yes, it was intentionally blurred. On a serious note, if you try this art of photography & perfect it you can stand out from the crowd. I do mean it Rhitwick.

@toofan- Thanks, I will surely use Spot Metering the next time. Also your spider image is really good & I must say that even I'm a bit timid when it comes to approaching those big creatures


----------



## chicha (Jan 22, 2010)

toofan said:


> Chicha: Excellent Images.  All were superb but the cricket shot is looking ordinary. You should have tried some different angles. the last shot is something special. Is that Processed by Abhinav.
> And congrats for you DSLR. How much it costs you and If you in Delhi which shop you purchased.
> 
> Yes you got it right that shot is under exposed.



thank you, i agree with the cricket shot, i do not know how to take a good action shot. any suggestions on that? and also my lens does not have the reach to shoot cricket.
none of the posted photos were processed in any way. all are SOOC.
but i will upload the ones that were processed by him when i go home. (posting from office now  )


@toofan: i got it for 45K in bangalore.
D5000 body
Nikkor 18-105mm f3.5 VR lens
4GB card
Hoya UV filter (67mm)
ugly bag


----------



## Stuge (Jan 23, 2010)

Himalayan Sunset 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4296026852_9b5a4199f3.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool: I was born in Hills of Almora. I had lived a village life so may be I don't feel that much about them as they were part of our daily life there.

Chicha: D5000 + 18-105 mm kit lens at 45K is very sweet deal. Is it billed.
And If its Body only and then you bought the lens separately then how much that lens cost you. 
And I am amazed by the quality of Images you posted. I thought you retouched them. My god those were just superb quality shots. I must say 18-105 is a sharp lens.

Stuge: why don't you post your images also at  jj mehta photographic forum. There are many pros who can find faults in your Images and help you improve even more. We just find your shots excellent every time.

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 AM ----------

@ Stuge: you have very good chance here.
*www.fotoflock.com/index.php/photogallery/shooter/buildings-a-structures
Its totally belong to your genre of photography.

@ Others: Also try.

---------- Post added at 06:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 AM ----------

Cool: your bridge shot is superb. Send that there. 
I had nothing to send as I haven't taken any structural shots.


----------



## foreveranuj (Jan 23, 2010)

*i139.photobucket.com/albums/q307/foreveranuj/AManIsKnown.jpg
"The success of a man can be measured by the number of his enemies"


----------



## Stuge (Jan 23, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: why don't you post your images also at  jj mehta photographic forum. There are many pros who can find faults in your Images and help you improve even more. We just find your shots excellent every time.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 AM ----------
> 
> .


I'm not very active there I don't like the setup of the forum .its more of a buy and sell forum .

I post in thephotographer.in and lot other forums +flickr .my camera doesn't support Auto bracketting and I'm f***ked in some sense lol .So ,new camera body +50mm lens in near  future for sure 

also this to me and for you guys .."no picture is a bad picture its upto you how you wanna present with a title 

.I want to make a style of my own lol'

Too tell you guys I read ebooks + see pictures a lot more than books


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2010)

@toofan - I'll try my luck out. Thanks for pointing out the contest.


----------



## toofan (Jan 23, 2010)

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/834/life1.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/588/lif22l.jpg

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/5143/life3.jpg

*Freedom to Ruin the Life!*




> "no picture is a bad picture its upto you how you wanna present with a title"


Very Well said.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2010)

@toofan - Awesome! I liked the style. I would like to have some more details as to how you took this shot. I don't mean the technical aspects but as to how you shoot it.

*Cell Phone - New Organ of Human Body*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4297397392_01b2fb802b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Cool.
This person was busy playing Cards and smoking. I saw him zoomed and snapped him. He had no Idea of what i am doing. He was busy in his cards but when he saw me his reactions were very nice. Then he asked me to delete the images, I told him I did.

Yours also a excellent take. Did they realized that you were shooting them. Guess what if they sending sms to each other.  That Pillar has added more to the Image. And the sun light form one side is also creating the mood.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw the girls sitting & formed an image in my mind. I was with my friends then. I wanted to snap them but all the time one or the other had eyes glued on me. Once I got the opportunity when they both were engrossed in their phones & I took out the camera from my bag & tried to snap. But to my surprise AF failed to lock on. I tried again but it didn't. Finally the AF locked on the 3rd time & I captured the image. Then after sometime I again captured another image from different angle but this one was better of the two. It is really difficult to take pics of people without making them suspicious or feel uneasy. I think I succeeded in this shot so did you.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 23, 2010)

Goggle--d 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4297243453_59c1c00eba.jpg

Not sure ,but I have seen many people posting strange portraits from   street photography .SO ,I decided to post one too lol,but I still feel morally its not right to do .

Camera used Sony H10 (from photography meet up friend )

post processing :Bokeh Created using Alien Bokeh, as this is where point and shoots lacks a lot .Then picture converted to black and white .

nice work G5 

@toofan .awesome series lol


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice stuge but the background is getting in way of the subject's hair. Other than that a good pic none-the-less. By the way, do you use GIMP in your image manipulations?


----------



## Stuge (Jan 23, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice stuge but the background is getting in way of the subject's hair. Other than that a good pic none-the-less. By the way, do you use GIMP in your image manipulations?


its other persons hair . 

With DSLR, bokeh would have been natural ,but not with point and shoot I wish I had not left my 70-300mm lens for this meet up 

in b/w I don't use GIMP .I use Alien bokeh plugin with CS4.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 24, 2010)

Pink day 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4300152284_1012c6abbb.jpg

only played with contrast + satutration + borders + title added ,no other post processing done.

Filters: Cokin ND0.9 + B+W ND 110 filters used and got these wacky colour .


_With cross processing_

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2754/4300191604_723841fbf9.jpg


----------



## pimpom (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, everyone, I'm back after an absence of some 4 months - been concentrating on some projects. It seems TDF was overhauled during my absence and I have a lot of catching up to do.

I see that The Photography Thread has been made a sticky. Wow. I'll go through the posts when I have more time, perhaps tomorrow.

I have some PMs and visitor's messages that I never even saw until now. My sincere apologies to those who tried to contact me.

I've just posted a request in this section under the thread "Need help getting LEDs for a project". Please read it and see if you think you can help.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 25, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> "Got a cam? want to use it? DOn't know how how to? sitting IDLE..."
> Well..thats how you identify a potential wanna-be-photographer.
> 
> Many of us will be having interest in photography and here's an opportunity to share our experiences.
> ...



Thanks for creating this thread....some amazing talent came out....

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 AM ----------

my try with water droplets....
*img3.orkut.com/images/milieu/1242499831/1255357050259/54874635/ep/Z17dlbun.jpg?ver=1255357050&sig=to3146

Click o image to see in full view....

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:14 AM ----------

some more snaps from my Photography gear...

*img1.orkut.com/images/milieu/1262590363/1262619883799/54874635/of/Z1wn96qj.jpg?ver=1262619884&sig=vgqiey *img1.orkut.com/images/milieu/1262590363/1262615631155/54874635/tu/Z13jrv5k.jpg?ver=1262615631&sig=1pqmh0u

*img1.orkut.com/images/milieu/1208425960/1261546540519/54874635/ep/Z19i4ys3.jpg?ver=1261546540&sig=19ohorf *img4.orkut.com/images/milieu/1208425960/1248026894589/54874635/ep/Z1ky1k9x.jpg?ver=1248026894&sig=1yyl4fu

*Click on above pics to get full view....*


----------



## chitvan (Jan 25, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAAW-x5SALMA3qygupFtfuQexmTEKfUzmXES8YMjHTE3ApvILBvpTW3PFqYj_956qC2MKzqgLtkCuVquq4Ur7TgEAm1T1UM_VFZDL4yiBnULm1YdwQYxlhrP3.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 25, 2010)

@Pimpom:  Hi dear, Welcome back. We all missed you a lot. There is a flood of photographers in this thread now.

Stuge: Portrait is very nicely taken.

Chitvan: where were you hiding till now. Awesome Images. Water Drop is just superb. One of the best shots posted here.
And that running dancer. How you took that. Whats you gear? Thanks for posting your Images and giving us change to learn something different.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 25, 2010)

@toofan:
Thanks a millions for appreciation...
actually water droplet is my favorite theme.....
I am using Canon Powershot A570 IS....a very good camera...
Using CHDK too on it...for narrower aperture...

i have small tutorial on water droplet Photography here...
*rapidshare.com/files/317115488/WDPhotography_1.0.1.pdf

Thanks toofan for posting Fotoflock link....
even i have a pic there in final 31 for "Photography of the Month" for Dec-09....
*www.fotoflock.com/index.php/photogallery/photo-of-the-month-contest/december-2009
its 3rd December`s pic.....now waiting for result....


@Stuge:
i have seen your previous posts......your clicks are awesome...
which cam & lenses do you use?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Commando carrying his service rifle*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4306089298_a1fa691ec4.jpg


*Marching Strong*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2737/4305344741_ca4d6b1501_o.jpg

Above are couple of images which I captured in the morning today.


----------



## toofan (Jan 26, 2010)

Cool: Second one is very nice with nice colors. In first I think a bit of hand shake which is quite unnoticeable or may be because the subject is moving has caused a little blur.

Chitvan: I never knew that that image belongs to you. I would have voted for you.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 26, 2010)

@Toofan - Yes, you're right. The first one is not sharp. It was due to slow shutter speed as I had even kept low ISO. It was taken in a hurry as the commando was passing by me very quickly. At such times I wish I had a proper DSLR with manual switches instead of digging in the menus.


----------



## chicha (Jan 26, 2010)

toofan said:


> Cool: I was born in Hills of Almora. I had lived a village life so may be I don't feel that much about them as they were part of our daily life there.
> 
> Chicha: D5000 + 18-105 mm kit lens at 45K is very sweet deal. Is it billed.
> And If its Body only and then you bought the lens separately then how much that lens cost you.
> And I am amazed by the quality of Images you posted. I thought you retouched them. My god those were just superb quality shots. I must say 18-105 is a sharp lens.



the only problem is its not billed, but the person from where i got it was recommended by my friends who got their D300's and 200's etc..
i will be buying a lens after a year or so. i want a telephoto + macro lens.

---------- Post added at 09:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/...313c4d6540.jpg


My 2nd attempt with lightning photography, 
the first one was loooong time back on a real cam, and the damn lightning ruined the entire film  
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2796/4218256066_ae49f8af71.jpg


Some macro shots with my PnS canon A620
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4220546777_c2fb89d6cd.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2542/4218226104_13d4be5757.jpg
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4217229985_4641598950.jpg


My first attempt at firework photography
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2753/4217074861_fab272e2bc.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jan 27, 2010)

Reflections 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2718/4307353560_3fcec3159c.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4307353566_37904385e0.jpg

@nice G5 and Chitvan too :


not sure what cam your're using ,but I felt that car trail pic  lacked trails a bit .either increase exposure timing or increase f stop or use filter to get the desired result next time 

I use to love doing water droplet pictures with my point and shoot ,but later I got bored with it and left it  .


----------



## toofan (Jan 27, 2010)

Stuge: Nice ones.
Chicha: lightning and fireworks are way better then others.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 27, 2010)

@stuge - The Rashtrapati Bhavan looks stunning. I want to know the glowy effect besides the bhavan is done by the software or by the camera itself?

@chiragchitvan - Nice pics but could be better. As stuge pointed there could be more trails. Your water droplets photography has been best & I have been a fan of it.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 27, 2010)

@Stuge:
yup....i agree with it......but as i m using entry level compact.,
so cant use filters....
exposure was 6 seconds...i tried with 10 seconds too....but lower part came good but upper part was lill bright as vehicles passed much times in that small area...
see another one...but i liked previous one...

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAANfrWgetpNVtVEUy6SRtv_GGO8OqAufAwKfKo05OJDxqe4Lwk8_ej7B1_oI1t0jwvQdFJiEPDmSDvuwY3g44hSsAm1T1UMG_LQ-841nL6fwxXbKhiQ4sxnU3.jpg

@Cool G5:
liked your second entry...
but dont you think it is lill soft...or you made it soften...

@chicha;
awesome lightning shot except those two wires..
but i know lightning shots are not easy to click
....what was the exposure for it..? 

follow some basic rules while capturing flowers....
which cam do you use?

@Stuge:
again awesome click of Rashtrapati Bhavan....

@Cool G5:
Thanks dude....water droplet is my favorite theme....

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

some shots...
water drop...
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAG0SUaz94ghuVDqUmxuuXVY2ZtqQ5DRwmnSw0_k040Sw_VQasb21VbERIaj374-irkSWiOSfmZv_CNDwOQxKcKoAm1T1UPqOdaC3xb2L_GDhJB35zhf4XVRe.jpg

Lightning...
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAOPJkrEahaYkINSew1qbUKCkIL9iyU9adB9prgisciPLsNG2CscA-wa9vHj7ZlZAyLTCNZr_4X_TrxyqNWMF0I8Am1T1UBRuwiICiP7JZVKi9CLXSKlZM2Jm.jpg

Panning...
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAM0wKsI1OtHK5xVbgMpFHViNAz4dp6eTlrInyiwLV7UqnBk2zde-X-WQQ_5QDfl_SiBbZuvWUpbjvjRSSWxce0QAm1T1ULLYEIChn_K_EBJJucgDm-wpPqZh.jpg


----------



## chicha (Jan 27, 2010)

chitvan said:


> @Stuge:
> yup....i agree with it......but as i m using entry level compact.,
> so cant use filters....
> exposure was 6 seconds...i tried with 10 seconds too....but lower part came good but upper part was lill bright as vehicles passed much times in that small area...
> ...



How in hell did you get that water droplet shot. i must say one of the best i have seen here. can you give a tut on how its done?

i do not remember the exposer on the lightning shot, it must be over 5sec.

your lightning photo is very nice too.


----------



## chitvan (Jan 27, 2010)

@chicha:
Thanks dude...

yes..longer exposure is the better way to capture lightning...

here is the tutorial for Water Droplet Photography....
*rapidshare.com/files/317115488/WDPhotography_1.0.1.pdf


----------



## chicha (Jan 27, 2010)

i tried downloading this file yesterday but my office has blocked rapidshare i think. no matter from where i try to download it says that ip is already downloading something. 

i will try to download it again when i go home. 
That droplet photo was taken from PnS?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 27, 2010)

Now the light trails look far better chirag. I didn't put any softening in the second shot. Its straight from camera's sensor. Except I bumped up the contrast a bit in GIMP.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 28, 2010)

A fish @ restraunt
*img97.imageshack.us/i/dsc01144g.jpg/

*img442.imageshack.us/i/dsc01193q.jpg/

*img522.imageshack.us/i/dsc01191lv.jpg/
A self made night lamp at my friend's room.
*img94.imageshack.us/i/dsc01185tk.jpg/

*img651.imageshack.us/i/dsc01150c.jpg/
*img16.imageshack.us/i/dsc01147sy.jpg/
*img522.imageshack.us/i/dsc01146w.jpg/

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------

direct link *img522.imageshack.us/g/dsc01195v.jpg/


----------



## Stuge (Jan 28, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4309559361_d46dbab353.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2795/4309540309_414f636510.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4309645115_08c20ba721.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4310384088_5635628789.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2764/4310379256_44ff43140a.jpg



*farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4309637837_1c7c2d0996.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4045/4310372656_bb144a73b0.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4309633071_2e0fa1f513.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2697/4310292074_2c6e320362.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4310294142_da065f02c0.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 28, 2010)

Stuge: excellent Images. 
This is what you did, Night of 26th Jan?


----------



## swordfish (Jan 28, 2010)

great pics stuge..  

Check this sunset...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4308995035_4004f380f0.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 28, 2010)

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/4788/pennymono.jpg

*Penny!*​
I had dreamed to take such a shot since I had posted a similar shot from  D90.

Comments and Critics Welcome


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good shot toofan. I remember the shot taken with D90. This one has come out perfect.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 28, 2010)

@stuge: excellent pics, great subject too, and awesome angles 
@toofan: please document your efforts on each image in a pp blog with steps, am sure it will do well, and we all want to know


----------



## toofan (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Friends. 
Anoroin: Heres the steps I used
Created the Mask
Increased the contrast.
Removed noise.
Reduced the saturation to zero.
Used Color Balance.
Used photo filter.
Increased sharpness.
Blended to soft light.
Created the Border.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 30, 2010)

Moon and Mars

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4314827552_e91ef41265.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4314090063_a6c71458cb.jpg
*
Second Picture taken by putting b+w 110 filter half way through the lens .*

note :there is a bit of noise ,but I left it 

nice dog pic  toofan .Those are from the collection of two days 26and 27 .I have still few more to post though


----------



## toofan (Jan 30, 2010)

Stuge: nice one.

Another Version
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/3620/pennym.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jan 31, 2010)

Biggest moon of the Year

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4317010886_48d4dcc57b.jpg

This is image comprises of  22 images stacked  ,then saturation increased + cropped  in CS4

I wanted to process it into coloured moon ,but for some reason, I couldn't process it that way

@toofan :this one is better


----------



## toofan (Jan 31, 2010)

Stuge: Very Beautiful. 
Why you took so much Images? and then why you stacked them.
Whats the time difference between those 22 images.

What is stack photography? Thanks.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 31, 2010)

i want ot buy a camera for myself for the first time..
what should i buy?
canon powershot sx 20 is 
or
 canon eos  1000d?
please help me to buy the camera...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2010)

drsubhadip said:


> i want ot buy a camera for myself for the first time..
> what should i buy?
> canon powershot sx 20 is
> or
> ...



For what purpose will you need the camera for? Are you a passionate photographer or a casual one?

Between the two I would go for 1000D. Still the SX20 is a good camera for casual photo freaks.

@toofan - The first one is still better than the second.

@stuge - Do explain stack photography.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 31, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> For what purpose will you need the camera for? Are you a passionate photographer or a casual one?
> 
> Between the two I would go for 1000D. Still the SX20 is a good camera for casual photo freaks.


well i like photography very much..
i know 1000d is better ..
but the other one has 20x zoom and video mode,..
 that is the dilema..
 so what do i do?
please suggest one between canon eos 1000d and canon power shot sx 20 is


----------



## chitvan (Jan 31, 2010)

drsubhadip said:


> well i like photography very much..
> i know 1000d is better ..
> but the other one has 20x zoom and video mode,..
> that is the dilema..
> ...



go for Panasonic FZ-35/38....as SX 20 doesn't have RAW capture...

OR

go for 1000D or wait for EOS 2000D...which is going to release in Feb....

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGaexvavPjL8B29Vqkpojs7oURA_Rudrl6tLZd01aYSOWa1vtRc4gtD3F8smI70Ul-pVvNcs3wbM3FvQykShP_MAm1T1UB2G5O0gdXRUEE5_BSwjyVt85nzS.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAHudUb71qbtW0hsg5B1Hbv0CMqQau5XVX5JPySu0Tplb1AQRBKPKmvNw4uOTajcTnTYfYMa9xw_odkk13U2UAFcAm1T1UB9QECRb_yAhRgPxB-BygjiORnbh.jpg


----------



## drsubhadip (Jan 31, 2010)

chitvan said:


> go for Panasonic FZ-35/38....as SX 20 doesn't have RAW capture...
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



what should i buy?
dslr 
or
 advanced begineer camera?


----------



## toofan (Jan 31, 2010)

ChitVan: Excellently taken.

drsubhadip: Go for DSLR. If your soul is of a Photographer. I never see videos again but the Images I keep watching time and again. And Its happen to everyone. Videos are for once but Images are for ever.


----------



## Nithu (Jan 31, 2010)

I am not a photographer!!!

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/6848/sam1062.jpg

Bekal Fort, Kasaragod.


----------



## toofan (Jan 31, 2010)

Tilt Problem.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2010)

The composition is nice but the tilt is not.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 1, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: Very Beautiful.
> Why you took so much Images? and then why you stacked them.
> Whats the time difference between those 22 images.
> 
> What is stack photography? Thanks.


time difference b/w those images is none (maybe half a second  or less 

I did stacking to get more clarity .Stacking is commonly done in astrophotography .

1.I converted all raw images  to  tiff(using capture nx )[ cs4 sucks in handling raw atleast on my computer ]
2. later imported to Registax to stack them automatically .
3.Exported as .tiff ,then imported in CS4 -> tweaked with  a bit like cropping done and exported as jpeg 

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 AM ----------

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2679/4319617067_3888d89716.jpg


----------



## toofan (Feb 1, 2010)

Stuge: Very beautiful. You can make a ordinary shot into amazing beautiful piece. 
If I would not be doing job currently, I would have become your assistant to learn both photography and its treatment. Cheers.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shot stuge.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 1, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: Very beautiful. You can make a ordinary shot into amazing beautiful piece.
> If I would not be doing job currently, I would have become your assistant to learn both photography and its treatment. Cheers.



lol  ..heheh

in b/w there nothing much in its treatment .picture was taken in raw  .Later in capture nx, I changed the White balance as desired, and exported as jpeg .

I'm still call myself dumb in using cs4 (thanks to internet and  youtube ) .I use a lot of plugins to make things easy (there is nothing wrong in using it )


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2010)

This time I went home and took my cam with me, tried in and around my village for some shots...check out,

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cF80JY3yI/AAAAAAAAA3s/Us_CQ3bFdVE/s400/IMG_1369.JPG
(Genda Phool  In my home)
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cGGXqo69I/AAAAAAAAA34/R3hJWVWd_4Y/s400/IMG_1381.JPG
(I'm improving...what do u guys say? )
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cGNnjjQ9I/AAAAAAAAA4A/1k16Ya_Ihq8/s400/IMG_1382.JPG
(Dat tree shade used to be my fav. place in my school days, this place then used to surround with nothing but but this tree)
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cGT95C6LI/AAAAAAAAA4I/wlPIMVZwMyM/s400/IMG_1386.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cGbWE3BpI/AAAAAAAAA4M/cs18Ep94ODI/s400/IMG_1389.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cG7NmDLvI/AAAAAAAAA4s/fx_tEHbYBNE/s800/IMG_1430.JPG
(@toofan, how and HOW in the earth did u take such big image of a bee? I at least took 50 images and this is what I got as the most clear image from safest dist. 
The flower in pic is coriander)

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cHX1ZqUpI/AAAAAAAAA5I/61LoylJ9Fjk/s400/IMG_1460.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cHdiLy7SI/AAAAAAAAA5Q/JYk711YzyZM/s400/IMG_1463.JPG
(Some bright colors)
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cHmfod-KI/AAAAAAAAA5Y/iMEJK6X9f9E/s400/IMG_1466.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cH6HYv43I/AAAAAAAAA5o/Dcud53e3qm4/s400/IMG_1491.JPG
(The bird was drying its wings on sun)
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cIBPmfphI/AAAAAAAAA5w/dpbLkP75wiQ/s400/IMG_1492.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cIQYlhmPI/AAAAAAAAA58/2gziAHbWV7A/s400/IMG_1507.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cIWNcRbQI/AAAAAAAAA6A/M71pK4NXKPc/s400/IMG_1522.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cIjsq4p9I/AAAAAAAAA6M/xmgS3T4eJuM/s400/IMG_1659.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2010)

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cI30f3MHI/AAAAAAAAA6g/msqfZZCqkYQ/s400/IMG_1670.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cJG9lMy5I/AAAAAAAAA6s/8BIjt3QIY9k/s800/IMG_1672.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S2cJs6oCUAI/AAAAAAAAA8E/TRen9n3LMAg/s400/IMG_1736.JPG
(Moon, as best as I could)

Full album link : LINK


----------



## Stuge (Feb 2, 2010)

Sunset shadows I

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4323111293_f0bb832008.jpg

nice pic rhitwick


----------



## toofan (Feb 2, 2010)

@Ritwik for post no:1441

1st: looks ordinary and taken in hard light.
2nd: Good shot and even better for me as I can't do that even.
3rd: Excellent shot. Solid composition. 
(About PP: Now here the  P.P comes into play. you could have increased the brown color in the road and blue in sky and it would have looked more beautiful.)
4th: Good shot.if the sky was blue in this image then you should have focused in sky so that the camera does metering acc to sky and it looks blue and then changed the composition.
5th: subject is good but is in center.
6th: the white flowers are washed out.
I went really close to them. Just sit there for some  time and aiming a flower and let them come to that flower to take shots. expose for the white flower.
7th: not visible in my pc.
8th yellow bird: Beautiful bird but the composition is not right. Try to follow the rule of third where ever possible.
9th: beautifully taken.
10:again rule of third.
11th: excellent work and dedication. but the rule of third not followed.
12: same as above. good shot.
14: Excellent, superb shot. nicely composed. the horizon is on the upper third line which is perfect and adds more to the subject.  Best shot for me.
15: ordinary shot.
16th: composition is good but something missing. lacks sharpness. sky is dull.


for Post no: 1442

1st: not good composition. doesn't attracts me.
2nd: here you have missed the great opportunity to take a great shot. the tree should be in left third or right third. very very beautiful field and place to take some special photos.
Stuge would love this place.
3rd Moon: Use P.P. our type camera and only take good shots then.

ritwik: don't take it hard. its only my opinion. But for your good. Try using gird lines in your camera helps to compose better.
 learn the art of presenting your work to others. if any shot not composed well use cropping, adding etc etc. Just think what  was in your mind/how the scene was looking, at the time of shooting and then if that doesn't shows up in image then add that by P.P. Enhance the interesting parts of your image.
I am still learning. I will suggest you watch *stuge *regularly.

Stuge: nice/unique subject and nicely taken.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 2, 2010)

stuge you really have eyes for art/photography.

like toofan suggested you earlier.i would also suggest you to take part in some photography competition. or maybe you did..

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:17 AM ----------

i know these are not that good but few from my side.
*i49.tinypic.com/2epoenr.jpg

*i47.tinypic.com/2m2b1i0.jpg

*i46.tinypic.com/favifp.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Playing with Danger for Livelihood*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2772/4325178350_e42be37c4c.jpg

@quan chi - I liked the last one. First is shaken while the second is nothing special.

@stuge - Very Good Shot.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 2, 2010)

toofan said:


> @Ritwik for post no:1441
> 
> 1st: looks ordinary and taken in hard light.
> 2nd: Good shot and even better for me as I can't do that even.
> ...


Many many thanx for ur intense comments...I really appreciate the amount of time u devoted for such n00b photo enthusiastic like me...

I confess, I really fail to make people beautiful, I just get puzzled on what amount of frame they should cover or from which angle I should take a photo. I just can't make them beautiful.
Rather I love nature for it being always perfect and beautiful and gorgeous. So, I always prefer to click most of scenic beauties (because of this, I always get thrashed near my frnds, for clicking "ful-patthar"   )

1> I'm clueless on sunlight photography. Most of my photos seem to be washed out by light. If I lower the exposure, it seems to me getting dark. Any tips here?
2>Cropping...hmmm, good point, next time my photos will be well cropped (hope I don't trim things that should be there)
3>*Angle*...yaar, yehi to diff. hai expert aur n00bs mein. Give me some time I'll sure get some idea about proper angle for a subject.
4>*P.P*; I'm too lazy to P.P. just touch up sometimes in Picasa. Then again I lack the imagination of why the photo is incomplete that I should change something. In-fact I only touch-up if I find colors are very dull... 

Thanx again Toofan for ur comments, I'll try to follow them as much possible next time...


----------



## Stuge (Feb 3, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> 1> I'm clueless on sunlight photography. Most of my photos seem to be washed out by light. If I lower the exposure, it seems to me getting dark. Any tips here?
> .


click two picture ,one with good sky and other with better exposed forground and blend them in cs4  or do hdr with auto bracketineg (i guess with point and shoot thats tough thing to change EV).Regarding blending  its a tough call and I'm still not succssful in doing it properly .thats why I use filters or shot three  or five pictures with different ev and make hdr 

this is the reason  photographers hate shooting monuments during afternoon .I wil try to post one example .


----------



## Stuge (Feb 3, 2010)

Elephant on the Road 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4326791659_1614f8cebc.jpg

Processing isn't the neatest of all 

 ..secondly .I hate how the part of the trunk was deleted in this picture


----------



## Stuge (Feb 4, 2010)

*
Raj Ghat*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2520/4327716031_c5db7950d7.jpg

HDR ( with forground exposed propely ) three exposures +2 .0.-2)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4328280631_de2e58e2b7.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Feb 5, 2010)

Lonely Tracks

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2770/4331298142_7a5b0e7be4.jpg

Well ,there is nothing special about this picture .No compo or nothing .just a random picture


----------



## quan chi (Feb 5, 2010)

*i47.tinypic.com/2jfiwqp.jpg


*i50.tinypic.com/izot1z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Feb 7, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2685/4334932033_084270363a.jpg

Note :This is from a single picture,  tone mapped(HDR)in Photomatix 

@quan chi :when are you getting camera ??


----------



## toofan (Feb 7, 2010)

Stuge: among all I loved the elephant one. 
The lonely track is taken in hard light causing the shadow to be harsh. so for me not creating that much effect.
Rajghat is a nice example of HDR.
Monuments are always classic from you.

*img11.imageshack.us/img11/273/vedbg.jpg

My office Friend.

I tried to pose him in a different way. C & C welcome.

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/9972/manojmono.jpg

A civil Engineer In our Office. C & C welcome.

---------- Post added at 01:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Cool : Excellent Image. The 
Ritwik: Due to limitations of our cameras I will suggest you to expose for brighter areas and then enhance the darker areas in software. Or if your camera supports exposure bracketing then practice it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 7, 2010)

@stuge - Nice shot.

@toofan - I liked the first one over second. The reason? In first one can't mkae out the PP which is done so carefully & cleanly whereas in the second there is a black smudge around the subject's head. Apart from the smudge the image is really good.

Sometimes I wonder if I had such good PP skills like you guys. I do nothing except some basic manipulations.

Anyways here is an image which I took for the review of my new Dell S2409W LCD Monitor. 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4331710071_959ff282a0.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Feb 8, 2010)

I wish time could roll back--->(read note too )

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4338479817_2a6e1a435a_b.jpg

non tilted 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2760/4339220784_6f322f1718_b.jpg

black and white version 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4339219850_0100b96f9e_b.jpg

Exposure time :663 sec (single exposure )
picture was taken in the morning time (just before sunrise ).I have changed the temperature setting bit to reflect that.

aslo picture is slightly tilted ,but If tilt is corrected north star is chopped off from the pic .I have posted the cropped one too ,in the comment  +black white 

@toofan :hmm pp on second image looks bad wel,too much blur .

@cool:congrats


----------



## Anorion (Feb 8, 2010)

^woah. :explicit: awesome. really inspiring. im gonna try that trick.
Which camera did you use by the way? dSLRs don't allow such long exposures.


----------



## toofan (Feb 8, 2010)

Cool: Congrats for that Huge screen. Nice and neat shot too. Thanks for the feedback. Yes the second one is heavily blurred.

Stuge: wonderful! and thanks for the feedback. I will keep that in mind next time.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2010)

@stuge - Nice but I think I have seen a same shot somewhere else so its not making me jump with WOW!

Thanks toofan & stuge. The Dell S2409W is an awesome monitor.


----------



## toofan (Feb 8, 2010)

What's the cost?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2010)

It costs Rs.13,800 shipped from Dell. I purchased it for Rs.14,400 as I need it immediately & only after personal inspection. It has excellent contrast & accurate colour reproduction. A treat for a photographer.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2010)

@stuge, pardon my n00bness, but what are those white dots? 
How did u do it?


----------



## toofan (Feb 8, 2010)

Ritwik: Those are stars.

Cool: Whats its response time. As I am a gamer also. 

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/2707/manoj.jpg

Colored Version of Same Over blurred Image. I converted it to that mono.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2010)

How can those be stars, dats a day time photo right? The kind of clear sly he got with still day light left, such bright stars are not possible I think???!!!


----------



## toofan (Feb 8, 2010)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/9310/koel.jpg

Is this a Koel or something else?
C & C welcome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 8, 2010)

toofan said:


> Cool: Whats its response time. As I am a gamer also.




The response time is 5ms. BTW the black & white version looks better over the coloured.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 8, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> How can those be stars, dats a day time photo right? The kind of clear sly he got with still day light left, such bright stars are not possible I think???!!!


well ,it was not that bright .though light was getting brighter every second  

@rhitwick those are stars 

@Cool G5 :Just search for star trails on Google ,anyway ,star trails aren't easy to shoot .you need minimal light pollution and lot of patience .I was awake whole night to take different shots in and around 0 degree temperature lol

@Anorion:yes dslrs do allow such long exposures


----------



## toofan (Feb 9, 2010)

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/286/redsmallflower.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 9, 2010)

^^  Excellent!!


----------



## Stuge (Feb 9, 2010)

a good one toofan 

Sunscape 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2701/4343052382_cb79534055_b.jpg

Tonemapped in Photomatix 


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4343050854_ed9d99450e_b.jpg

Took this picture from train


----------



## Anorion (Feb 9, 2010)

@stuge: brilliant shot... especially if it was from a moving train. Which camera do you use? some dust on the lens (right-center)?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 9, 2010)

Superb toofan & stuge.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 9, 2010)

*365 Days with Danbo* -- *www.flickr.com/photos/rajeshpics/sets/72157622809379773/

#Awesome #Photography... #MustWatch


----------



## Stuge (Feb 9, 2010)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> *365 Days with Danbo* -- *www.flickr.com/photos/rajeshpics/sets/72157622809379773/
> 
> #Awesome #Photography... #MustWatch


he is quite famous with his toy danbo lol

Well,whole flickr has wonderful photographer each one of them is having their own style 

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------




Anorion said:


> @stuge: brilliant shot... especially if it was from a moving train. Which camera do you use? some dust on the lens (right-center)?


D40 Well ,I must have forgotten to remove that dust peck from the  picture .Its easy to do 

Dust is not in the lens .It's on the sensor ,and needs cleaning.Right now I don't have time and money  to go nikon ,and get it cleaned .


----------



## toofan (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Stuge: Wow!

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/3246/whitelittleflower.jpg
White One!

I had shoot this flower earlier also but that time the other flower in pair was blown out. But this time I know enough How to handle that.


One month ago
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/4035/whitelittleflower2.jpg

Taken In my days of Noobness.

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/5666/whitebeauty2.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Excellent Toofan. Looking splendid.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 10, 2010)

@toofan
  #Awesomeness !! Create a Gallery of all ur photos @Flickr and it will look splendid..


----------



## Stuge (Feb 10, 2010)

Mountains are one of the God's most wonderful  creations 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4344514974_43910763d4_b.jpg

@toofan ,you're doing good even with the limitation you have 

anyway ,are you using tripod for macro ??I don't think so .


----------



## toofan (Feb 10, 2010)

Clear Skies with patches of clouds looks awesome. But you have taken it at eye level. Nice scene.

Nope i didn't used a tripod till now for a macro. I take portraits indoor with tripod.

Thansk.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 10, 2010)

Missed Me 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2711/4346332148_c1b73b1242_o.jpg


@stuge - Nice.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 10, 2010)

*Start of a new day* 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4346321638_fe4323e76a_b.jpg

It's a blended  image of two pictures , one for  the foreground and one for the sky


----------



## toofan (Feb 11, 2010)

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/5235/flowerstem.jpg

How is this possible but It is like that.

C & C Possible.

Stuge: nice colors.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ Excellent Shot! Nicely Framed..


----------



## chitvan (Feb 11, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAALmF6ZLteNqHtpi3Smp1R6TW8Y1g2TTjrXRa3tcCm_ZTRQ1HbnLzSWXYlbjeYxFpfuQDWLdtNua3UKlBIVmF024Am1T1UCthBo3vBG11P6IaemhUIZ-ZIwHD.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAD1noiRhwLJz5zQrOG6vOXMUk-Zz1dkC_O7fVRas4xsrDkVs8Tvr7qO3pX1DZN_uh7-fCOUf5Zl_AoAr1ARTSqcAm1T1UOEU2SmPNHfSvyw8OL-V133Dl7v0.jpg

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




Stuge said:


> well ,it was not that bright .though light was getting brighter every second



nice star trails...
just do star trails shoot from outside city area...bcoz it makes sky brighter in long exposure.....
or shoot from some valley or mountains..


----------



## toofan (Feb 12, 2010)

Chitwan: Very beautifully taken.

Cool: Excellent Vision there by you. Now i think you had made your own style of Photography same as Stuge has his own taste. Cool try to remove the patch near the "D" letter. It will look more punchy.


----------



## toofan (Feb 12, 2010)

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/4237/sparrowjj.jpg

Sparrow!

C & C welcome.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 13, 2010)

@Vimal:
awesome photography.....sharp,strong composition....


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 13, 2010)

@toofan - Thanks.
The sparrow is captured beautifully.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 14, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAER2X0mJzfXz6eIYAA44F5UK1JtZWdmnUuiiraVdAlk19vcbcrYOTEwWrDRF3ZEIg_OGB4zvqb8ldVu044ZKuWYAm1T1UNpq-Gg9EVL1grAPKbRxJ45ULikx.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAIiz-bqKahN8eDYm8CtuElvYmHins4GfWf1M8GzzkeJqku5t83jdpukL2lJKpmoiJHnlnICyEcte1YZ1ulOYp4sAm1T1UIoWWrxRNVE1uuOmkEGEtPY7ptne.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAPKbuGprozzFSMTMhrXL20ZACcZg0-C39Vmh1wv73bTbDrKCfK8UsznNPHGNB6olXH6sdW5mnvI-DgO4ilrTi6MAm1T1UJ8Fnbn2ckhV5EqgN-y7UuXyY9Xz.jpg

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAABzMVKVVBUvIDxA2dVDhHj_BKHEUrdF62S06fl0FO_w2i9mzwryjmXnSS4wuuUBh_s2UulC1aaFqq3JZO7jxUp8Am1T1UNjQV_g9vgmIJXCay8m_xsQbB8Bl.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Feb 14, 2010)

star trail 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4066/4355155254_f0f8effab9.jpg

Picture comprises of 21 images Equivalent of  1hour 12 minutes exposure 

excelllents picture from toofan and chitvan  
lovely sparrow


----------



## toofan (Feb 14, 2010)

Chitwan: All are superb images. But if i had to select one that will be the First Image of Bride. If you can blur out the Lady's face it will become more solid.

Stuge: Again wonderful for me.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 15, 2010)

@Stuge & @chirag - Nice.

*Get into Sunset* 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4355797000_3900e0f4cd.jpg


----------



## toofan (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool: Very strong Composition. The flying "Eagle" is adding a lot to the already well composed scene. Nice work.

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/4576/dhaniyaflower.jpg

Dhaniya Flower.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 15, 2010)

@toofan - Thanks but don't you think I choosed to focus on the wrong object? I have focussed on to the tree instead of the sunset in the background. I realised that after I took the shot but then I could not get another as no crow seem to pass from the spot(The one in the image) where I wanted it to be.

Your shot shows accurate focus & very pleasing bokeh. Was it achieved from software?


----------



## pimpom (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi, nice to see that this thread is still going strong, although I don't have much time to come to the forum these days.

Here's a picture I took the night before last. Where I live, it's rare to get a chance to take photos like this. It's uncropped, straight out of the box except for a small adjustment of the brightness.

*img203.imageshack.us/img203/6022/owl13feb10.jpg
Panasonic FZ30, f/3.7, 1/30sec, 420mm, flash

Unfortunately, I cut off a bit of the tail. It was almost pitch dark and hard to frame the shot even with the aid of a torchlight; I was standing on a steep slope in an awkward position. I didn't get a chance to take another shot because it flew off after the first.


----------



## toofan (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool: Your F stop might be narrow as your image is sharp through out the frame. That saved you. Yes the sun is a bit blown out but not looking bad to me as at the same time a eagle is in the frame. If you had focused the sunset then the tree might have been blurry and you might not have got such a beautiful shot.

I did't used any software. Just macro mode and the widest possible F stop and the rest is done by camera itself.

Pimpom: nice Ullooo.


----------



## pimpom (Feb 16, 2010)

Ullooo? What language is that?

---------- Post added at 12:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------

Ullooo? What language is that?


----------



## toofan (Feb 16, 2010)

Pimpom: Ulloooo means owl in hindi


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2010)

@pimpom - I too liked that ullu 

@toofan -Thanks.

Here is an image which I took a couple of days ago when there was a power failure in our area. I had set the camera on timer & had to release the shutter myself as there was nobody for me to do it. While I was about to take, I got a call from my friend. 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4359952440_af190d2b1a_o.jpg


----------



## toofan (Feb 16, 2010)

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/868/marigold.jpg

Can anyone tell me the name of this flower.

Cool Nice one.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2010)

Very nice shot toofan, if I'm not wrong its calendula...but very good breed.

Just an info, our office mag published one of my photographs Yeppppiiiii

If u guys remember I posted a lot of butterfly photos once, one of them they selected.

First exposure, eh?!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out my photostream too. Just added a few pics after a long time! 

*www.flickr.com/photos/abhi24/


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2010)

@toofan - I think a more closeup view would have a good effect. A WOW effect that is. Not that the shot is bad but I feel it should be cropped as the background is disturbing.

@rhitwick - Congrats. Take a snap of the magazine page & post it here. I want to see that. Shoot more & you will come in every issue of your office mag.

@klaw 24 - Nice pics. Offcourse there is room for improvement. Shoot & post here so we can critique on them to help you improve. Added you as a contact on Flickr.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 16, 2010)

Orion (The hunter ) 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2733/4362313943_47ecf44f2c_b.jpg

Its a _*183.2 Sec single shot taken using Barn Door tracker  found in my house *_.

Well,It was damn hard to align   towards north pole due to light pollution .So, rough alignment was done to test it .

Secondly ..don't ask me why orion is not in the centre of the picture 

@Toofan :awesome shots of flowers 

@G5:nice shot of sunset  ..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @toofan - I think a more closeup view would have a good effect. A WOW effect that is. Not that the shot is bad but I feel it should be cropped as the background is disturbing.
> 
> @rhitwick - Congrats. Take a snap of the magazine page & post it here. I want to see that. Shoot more & you will come in every issue of your office mag.
> 
> @klaw 24 - Nice pics. Offcourse there is room for improvement. Shoot & post here so we can critique on them to help you improve. Added you as a contact on Flickr.



Thanks! I shoot using my N79; the older pics are from my W700i. Folks at home got a digicam which I'll start using once I go back.


----------



## pimpom (Feb 17, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Just an info, our office mag published one of my photographs Yeppppiiiii
> 
> If u guys remember I posted a lot of butterfly photos once, one of them they selected.
> 
> First exposure, eh?!!


Congrats, rhitwick.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @Stuge & @chirag - Nice.
> 
> *Get into Sunset*
> 
> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4355797000_3900e0f4cd.jpg


nice click...& nice concept..
but sun looks lill bright..
dont you feel noise in bottom part?
i think more reflection in water could get better...

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




Cool G5 said:


> @pimpom - I too liked that ullu
> 
> @toofan -Thanks.
> 
> ...



wow.....awesome concept....


----------



## Stuge (Feb 17, 2010)

pimpom said:


> Hi, nice to see that this thread is still going strong, although I don't have much time to come to the forum these days.
> 
> Here's a picture I took the night before last. Where I live, it's rare to get a chance to take photos like this. It's uncropped, straight out of the box except for a small adjustment of the brightness.
> 
> ...


----------



## pimpom (Feb 17, 2010)

Stuge said:


> *now thats what is  known as real Red eye*


Ha! I didn't mention the red eye effect on purpose because I wanted to see if anyone noticed it, especially those who have not yet had a lot of experience in photography. For the same reason, I did not remove it with PP. Anyway, I think it's kind of nice this way.



> awesome shot .


Thanks.


----------



## toofan (Feb 17, 2010)

ritwik: thanks for comments and the name calendula. & Congrats. 

cool: Thanks friend I had some more I will post soon. And I must say if you were not talking in mobile that time the shot would not have been such interesting.

Stuge: Orion is out of my knowledge bank.

Pimpom: I noticed that and once I was mentioning that but the red eye is the only catch point of that image except Owl itself. Shooting a Owl in itself is a great job.

---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/3849/globe.jpg

Hey here we are.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 17, 2010)

@chirag - I'll try to capture the shot once again. Let's see if I can get some reflections in the water.

@toofan - Please let me know how you did this. A particular section is coloured while the rest is monochrome. i wan't to learn this from a long time. Ahh & I love the shot.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 17, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: Orion is out of my knowledge bank.
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 AM ----------
> ...


*orion is a constellation in sky that can be seen through out the world *

see here ->
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orion_(constellation)

anyway ,I was testing barn door tracker to track stars. Well, anything over 40 sec and star starts to move .So,for 1 min of more you need a tracker to combat the motion of the earth .If I'm successful in tracking well ,then I will take it with me to capture milky way in summer for  5 min or more more exposure .

*What is barn door tracker*??

see here ->

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barn_door_tracker



*www.af9y.com/barndoor.jpg

-------------------------------------------
nice picture of globe

@G5 :search for selective de-saturation in google


----------



## chitvan (Feb 17, 2010)

@toofan:
nicely edited...
did you use selective colors....or what/
didnt you try vertical shot of same...?

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAPCTBQ7OtW3AOFZDGSt8foKVNXSBSCzhLB_9R1b9RR06TQ3IJMv2PkjkHwC48kNn9lLlp_D6h6YQ3DXxrTYLAxEAm1T1UF_QvOW0Cl8BrN1EVnOze9RKrsI5.jpg


----------



## toofan (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks chitwan. Lovely drops eveytime from you.
Nope no selective colors.

Cool: 

1. Did regular adjustments like contrast brightness, noise removal.
2. Created a  hue saturation layer from adjustment menu.
3. decreased the saturation to 0. and then masked the map of India by using brush tool.
4. used color balance layer for the toning and copied the mask from the lower one to the upper one by pressing Alt and dragging the mask to the upper layer.
5. made another hue saturation layer and copied the mask as per step 4 and inverted it by ctrl+ I and changed the color of India from yellow to saffron.
6. applied some sharpness from smart sharpen filter.

7. Re sized the Image.
8. Added border.
9. Saved the Image for web devices form the file menu. An important step to lower the size of Image. Use the quality from 45 to 60 %. 

All steps are done in Photoshop CS4.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2010)

@Stuge: did you make that barn door tracker yourself?


----------



## toofan (Feb 17, 2010)

Stuge: I had seen many gadgets but not like this. for me Its like a Plane table used for surveying.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 18, 2010)

time to sleep 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4365999861_7b4c63d231_b.jpg

sorry for relefections and I hope it isn't too dark 


@Anorion : nahin reee (nope ) .I got that thing 15 years back (at that time I  had no idea what it was lo)l.Anyway You can easily make a barn door too ,if you have any  left over ply left after wood work  .I was thinking of making one for  myself too ,but I guess it too much of a hassel.So ,I will play with the old one that I have 

@toofan : though its a simple tool ,but can be very useful 
I'm thinking of putting a motor + viewfinder + ballhead  on the one I have  .

@nice shot chitvan


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 19, 2010)

you guys should check this out- *www.photographymob.org/forums/


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 19, 2010)

@stuge - Beautiful.

@himadri_sm - TFS


----------



## Stuge (Feb 20, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4373157754_dd7683d9c5_b.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 20, 2010)

I shot another one tonight, featuring the love of my life 

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/20022010466.jpg


----------



## bhushan2k (Feb 20, 2010)

guys i hv kodak easyshare m753....7mp cam...plz give me some tips for better capture in low light condition....it always lags in low light....

*specs*


----------



## toofan (Feb 20, 2010)

Stuge: Nice Image. Where did you take it. In the way to Shimla or somewhere else. 
Lotus shot is not that much appealing for me. 

Klaw: nicely taken. Increase some contrast in image.


----------



## toofan (Feb 21, 2010)

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/517/tallital.jpg

C & C welcome.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2010)

@toofan, isn't it too bright?


----------



## robin234 (Feb 22, 2010)

*Colours of Sunset *

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4376900282_cb98af7920_b.jpg

Post processing Done with Nik Plugin 
+Singh Ray Reverse Grad used 

@yes: somewhere near shilma 
@toofan :that overexposed sky looks bad ,but I know you can't do much with it  or start doing blending .


----------



## toofan (Feb 22, 2010)

Stuge: Beautiful . 
Yes you are right. The sky was filled with white clouds that time.


----------



## toofan (Feb 22, 2010)

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/3831/movingcar.jpg

C & C welcome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 22, 2010)

@stuge - You made a new a/c? The image is beautiful.

@toofan - The first image is good but I wish you would have shot it at sunset.

The panned car is awesome. Looking very nice.


----------



## bhide (Feb 22, 2010)

gopi_vbboy said:


> u seem to be an electronic geek
> 
> dont u take any nature photos


how to use digi cam with lens

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

which camera is good ??
 nikon p90
 nikon p100
 canon sx200is
 canon sx210is


----------



## chitvan (Feb 23, 2010)

bhide said:


> how to use digi cam with lens
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Canon SX210 IS..... a very nice camera....


----------



## toofan (Feb 23, 2010)

But cannon sx210IS is not out yet. And will not be available in India just check again. If you can wait then ok.

Cool: That panned car is not acutally panned. I tricked this in Photoshop.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2010)

@stuge, why new userid?

IMO, a less portion of field would have just improved the image. Right now the crop field is distracting the view from the sunset beauty. But PP is very good...


----------



## Stuge (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks everyone

now this is from archives 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4067/4385111515_016af8183b_b.jpg

camera :950is

@rhitwick : new userid ??
thanks for your comments I liked more field thats why I didn't crop it ..

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

edti ..just saw that ,I accidently  logged into my previous old account .I  stopped using it because all its posts were deleted  due to inactivity .


----------



## toofan (Feb 26, 2010)

Stuge: the difference in camera can be seen. This is our type image in terms of quality. 

the roof of the house give an idea that this image might be taken in Uttarakhand. Am I right ?


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 26, 2010)

@stuge - Nothing special as far as I know your capabilities.Sorry.

BTW guys my camera has developed a problem. It shows battery low even if I put in charged batteries. I'm out of the photography seen for sometime due to the same.


----------



## toofan (Feb 27, 2010)

cool check your camera with other rechargable batteries with good power. If still the problem then repair. 

---------- Post added at 07:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

*img87.imageshack.us/img87/6997/nainilake.jpg

Far Away!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 27, 2010)

@toofan - Is that sun shining in the water? Show me the original pic please.

BTW I bought a set of Duracell & the camera is working fine so the culprit were the rechargeable batteries.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> BTW I bought a set of Duracell & the camera is working fine so the culprit were the rechargeable batteries.



you can load CHDK & check battery status...


----------



## toofan (Feb 28, 2010)

Cool: Yes it was sun shining and there was mist all around. When I saw that single boat in the frame and the trail made by it in water I started composing and the trees created a nice frame for me. I will post the original also.

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/9128/terracenainital.jpg

Lake!

Here all the natural elements like tree and roof are creating an natural frame for the lake. So i liked to shot it and share with you. Comments and critiques are welcome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 28, 2010)

@Chirag - Thanks, I'll try it out.

@toofan - Nice image.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 28, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2748/4395116852_c1a66ebfb2_m.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 1, 2010)

Giga: Nice vision and nicely taken. And the thumbnail is looking sharp but the original image require some sharping.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 1, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADoDBgrWLhDhpzuF235KQnHaLJJuBdNNG1zplSd-yMDFZjM2JIxyBovGczE0qItb5byE_H9U9oLsiQAQkJW0CmYAm1T1UMuU0JGXQjNCwXYPXlK2lAMoCLxo.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice giga.

Chirag, what's that? Exploding water balloon?


----------



## chitvan (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice giga.
> 
> Chirag, what's that? Exploding water balloon?



yup...its water balloon....
high speed photography...


----------



## Stuge (Mar 2, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4399921830_7e0b4c8411_b.jpg
Filter :Cokin Tobbaco used 


@chitvan :unfortunately .I didn't like the effect 
@toofan :yes its uttranchal and what's up with far away pic ??did you use texture ??


----------



## toofan (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuge: beautiful looking. No I haven't used any texture. I am posting the original image. 
it was mist all around the valley that time and sun was shining on the lake surface. Its just opposite of the hill from where I took that shot.

original.
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/8723/farawayoriginal.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuge said:


> @chitvan :unfortunately .I didn't like the effect


i didnt get you.....this shot is direct from camera...no any effect applied.....except framing & cropping.... 

OR
are you talking about the concept "high speed photography"...?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2010)

@chitvan: what setup did you use to trigger? also details on lighting if any.


----------



## toofan (Mar 2, 2010)

Chitwan: Excellent. How you took that shot. Some details please.

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/5730/lowermallroad.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 2, 2010)

chitvan said:


> i didnt get you.....this shot is direct from camera...no any effect applied.....except framing & cropping....
> 
> OR
> are you talking about the concept "high speed photography"...?



I know its directly from camera .I meant, I didn't like the picture that much .Are you using CHDK  fimrware with A570 ??
it does well for fast shutter speed (+use of flash ) for high speed photography .I mean sure ,you know that already  

.Try a similar shot with a  egg  or something similar 

ice shot toofan .good compo


----------



## chitvan (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuge said:


> I know its directly from camera .I meant, I didn't like the picture that much .Are you using CHDK  fimrware with A570 ??
> it does well for fast shutter speed (+use of flash ) for high speed photography .I mean sure ,you know that already
> 
> .Try a similar shot with a  egg  or something similar



i didnt use CHDK for this shot....
its a normal shot at 1/500 sec shutter speed....
even CHDK cant help here....as i can capture at 1/20000 sec with CHDK....
but the main thing is timing....you need to be very quick to press shutter at right time..as using CHDK camera dont click itself.....as motion detection script cant help here.....

@Vimal:
@Anorion:
setup is simple...as i hold camera in one hand & needle in other hand then tried some shots to get perfect...,
Shutter speed : 1/500 sec,
Aperture : F/8,
Flash:ON,
Mode : Manual with manual focus lock,

i have taken 15-16 shots to get perfect...as all those shots from closer distance so many times i was neared to damage camera..due to water......boring thing  is only that u need to water filled balloon every time....

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------




Anorion said:


> @chitvan: what setup did you use to trigger? also details on lighting if any.



no extra lighting....used only camera flash...
just click some shots to get perfect...
sometimes you may be late OR may be early to click...
like below shots....
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAB9CAPLsU7zhJrYf1bExBALIt_GYoGUFSh5RkF5repHD6vZOPlsKVIBUXDM6duri33bjvli4-3jTAGNSgTw__GsAm1T1UHUqn2Z_G_LgVxMIUnq-Z54X1oMH.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 2, 2010)

this is  why continuous  mode comes  handy (I know point and shoot is a bit slow with flash on ).Well ,shots like these can't be taken with one click .


----------



## Anorion (Mar 2, 2010)

@Chitvan: so basically, you pointed the cam at a bursting balloon and got the pic? That's almost unbelievable... doing it solo as well... really awesome. Anything you read-up on the technique online use timing devices, as well as a sonic/visual/other trigger to shoot at the right time.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 2, 2010)

Stuge said:


> this is  why continuous  mode comes  handy (I know point and shoot is a bit slow with flash on ).Well ,shots like these can't be taken with one click .



ya burst mode can be very helpful for this situation....even in latest DLSRs it is 8 FPS...its very good rate for high speed photography....
my cam has 1 pic /1.5 sec.... 

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 PM ----------




Anorion said:


> @Chitvan: so basically, you pointed the cam at a bursting balloon and got the pic? That's almost unbelievable... doing it solo as well... really awesome. Anything you read-up on the technique online use timing devices, as well as a sonic/visual/other trigger to shoot at the right time.



yup..i know about that circuits....
you can see one here....
*sites.google.com/site/shakirfm/highspeedphotography
but never tried....may be will try later....
you can get more idea about this high speed photography...here....
[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/X3SN5kp8z1E&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="*www.youtube.com/v/X3SN5kp8z1E&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]
&

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/z6U_GFa76Ys&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="*www.youtube.com/v/z6U_GFa76Ys&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool yaar 

---------- Post added at 10:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------

*Bike*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4401814080_f233271b75_o.jpg

Comments & Critiques please.


----------



## toofan (Mar 3, 2010)

Cool: Superb Shot. Excellent composition. And the b/w conversion worked here extremely well here. If you would have removed the stone or hide that any way it would have been spot less.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2010)

*The Camera which started it all!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4402999571_1f0fcc32ef_o.jpg

This is the camera with which i began my photography voyage 

@toofan - Yeah. While shooting I was so engrossed that I forgot about the stone. Actually the bike was not mine & so I was in a hurry to shoot before the owner comes & takes it away.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 3, 2010)

@Gaurav:
nice click....just correct tilt...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 3, 2010)

^yeah, happens to me in such shots as well, the subject is aligned right, and so is the ground, but the skyline is slightly tilted when you view the photo out of the viewfinder.


----------



## toofan (Mar 3, 2010)

cool: you bisected the wrist band. Its part of the Camera and should be in image. or you could have removed it completely before taking the photo.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 3, 2010)

@chitvan - Ok. thanks.

@toofan - Yeah, you're right. i need to learn to be more patient while shooting. These are the results of hurrying up.


----------



## toofan (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool: Actually I am going through e-commerce photography these days so making an habit of looking every thing as a sell-able item.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 4, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJiYIt_Zr1CMQz9Q8uOlYkLlNKoYkUb28FEsE90bJD17TZ94-qkfKsz9xNToA2w66hDGHNmXic5CQ-j46ea6zCgAm1T1UExL7kmKzpOrb-O_ZXSta6_20GTm.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 4, 2010)

@chirag - I loved the spot on focus. Very good.


----------



## toofan (Mar 4, 2010)

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1553/85349735.jpg
An Senior Engineer In our Department.

I took this man's portrait recently and earned some money.


----------



## swordfish (Mar 4, 2010)

one more

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4405868491_6dd1ca917d.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 6, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4406264718_1cf60c7e0f.jpg

cokin tobbaco filter used 

@toofan nice pose lol


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow this filter does some super job for you. Nice and clean image.

Ohh All time he was posing in similar way. If I ask him to pose like this or that he is becoming uncomfortable and that was shown in his face so I decided to go his way. 

But he liked his image very much and asked me to took some shots of his family also.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 6, 2010)

Very nice toofan, you will soon perfect the art of potraits. I would ask you to go further, zoom into the face. The potrait will look more appealing.

Stuge - Personally I didn't like the orange hue in the top right of the image. The rest image is wonderful.

@swordfish - Nice. Details of the moon are visible. Good Work.


----------



## toofan (Mar 6, 2010)

Cool: Thanks a lot. I had a much closer shot but he is asking for a bigger print of 12x10 and that would have not looked good for the purpose he is asking and the personality he is having. But you are right the expressive faces look more nice when shot tightly.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 6, 2010)

@Abhinav:
i agree with Gaurav....
orange filter spoil the mood of pic..
even simple vignette could do better...
other than this i liked image....


----------



## swordfish (Mar 6, 2010)

@stuge : I like the white flowers in photo..


----------



## Krow (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry for prolonged absence guys, first it was our Film Festival and now it is project submissions and exams.

Anyway, here is my first ever try at a panoramic shot. Comprises of four images, one auto stitching software, Adobe Photoshop CS3 levels adjustment layer and contrast and brightness adjustments and last but not least, some cropping. The shots were taken in Ladakh, the view is of Leh Airport and the surrounding scenery. I have not used a tripod for this one, as may be evident.

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/4194/panocopy.jpg

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------

All feedback is welcome, and so is some advice on how to make this image better.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 7, 2010)

@Krow : the panorama looks stunning...well done..


----------



## toofan (Mar 7, 2010)

Excelently done and beautiful place to shoot. hope many more would be  comming. 

This image in not cropped properly. Some edges are seen in lower side of image.

This is a more tight shot as Cool has suggested.

*img299.imageshack.us/img299/2196/dcpandey2.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 7, 2010)

^yeah toofan, this was what I meant. Nice shot. 

@krow - Its a good shot. Waiting for more panoramas.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 8, 2010)

I wish there was a way to take camera or DSLR or even a simple point and shoot inside the stadium .Only Mobiles are allowed .not even coins lol.Astmospher inside the stadium was just  amazing .Even though India lost the game  against England, and pakistan lost against South Africa .Still it was a memorable  experiance .I'm all ready to watch rank play off (even it is for 7th and 8th ) match of India either on 11th or 12th of this month ..whenever it is 

*anybody here who can help me  to procure free passes of that game ..PLEASEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ or else I will again have to spend money *

all pictures taken with nokia 6300 and processed as I liked 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4413344787_c0b4f664cd.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4414120148_0d69fd60e7.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2755/4414115338_fa2e60e14a.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2703/4414116646_bdf92ce684.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2713/4414118394_5608a1f60b.jpg

Panorama -(different merge )

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4413352561_518eee9332_o.jpg

*Panorama 2*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4015/4413353661_f188acc004_b.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 8, 2010)

*Sadden Indian Supporter* 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4068/4413355315_15c76f02fe.jpg
*
Before the Start of the match (India vs England )*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2437/4414124376_a7e68ea168.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4413357155_9d2a806c64_b.jpg

*Pakistan Vs South Africa *

*Penalty Corner (pakistan )*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2789/4413357769_44d337365a.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/4414126698_9f8c010a3e_b.jpg
*
astroturf  watered during half time *
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4413359799_7329c5c3ea.jpg*nice pano krow 
*


----------



## toofan (Mar 8, 2010)

Stuge: Thanks for Sharing such a wonderful moments and events. Even taken with a mobile but a photographer remains what he is. 

good to see the whole stadium in one go. 

Greate shots and nicely processed.


----------



## Krow (Mar 8, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> @Krow : the panorama looks stunning...well done..


Thanks a lot! 


toofan said:


> Excelently done and beautiful place to shoot. hope many more would be  comming.
> 
> This image in not cropped properly. Some edges are seen in lower side of image.


Thanks for pointing out, rectified that, updating image now. 


> This is a more tight shot as Cool has suggested.


Good effort toofan. 



Cool G5 said:


> @krow - Its a good shot. Waiting for more panoramas.


Thanks! I will engage in more of the same now.


Stuge said:


> *nice pano krow
> *


Thanks a lot Stuge. I liked your Panoramic shots a lot. Although there is a slight problem with the first one, all the people look a bit compressed from the top. But, then again, great effort from a mobile camera. Please tell us what processing methods you used.

Also, to all: I would like to know which Panorama Auto-stitching software you use. Please provide link if possible.


toofan said:


> Stuge: Thanks for Sharing such a wonderful moments and events. Even taken with a mobile but a photographer remains what he is.
> 
> good to see the whole stadium in one go.
> 
> Greate shots and nicely processed.


Couldn't agree more to this! 

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 AM ----------

*img85.imageshack.us/img85/2043/pano2copy.jpg

Retouched the panorama a little more. Which one do you find better?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 8, 2010)

@stuge - You have been blessed with photography skills or should I say inborn. You know everything. I am now tired of replying nice, awesome,great everytime.


----------



## toofan (Mar 9, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 9, 2010)

*i48.tinypic.com/280qirn.jpg

*i50.tinypic.com/10qx8pv.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 9, 2010)

Either its blown away or out of focus.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2010)

@vamsi Krishna - I think the breeze has affected the shot.


----------



## toofan (Mar 10, 2010)

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/1659/humming.jpg

Little bird I am trying to shoot from some days but not succeeding till now. When I will get a decent shot then I will tell you all. Every morning i am sitting behind a mango tree in my garden to shoot this bird but this keeps on jumping form one place to other.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 10, 2010)

@toofan - this is still a very good snap. A bit oversharp in my opinion.

@krow - The earlier panorama is better. the second one appears washed out.


----------



## toofan (Mar 11, 2010)

Cool thats why I don't like this shot because in the grey background(or may be something else) the bird is looking like it has been cut from somewhere and placed there. And Sharpness may be. I will check that out.


----------



## toofan (Mar 11, 2010)

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/3333/duckm.jpg
Duck in naini Lake.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 12, 2010)

how to enable "original" resolution option when we click on all size for d photo in flickr....??


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2010)

Here is to all those who lack confidence in their own photography skills:

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/2047/vamsirecyclebincopy2.jpg


I did some PP on Vamsi's old photograph, please tell me if you like the effect. I target this question to all, but Vamsi's own comments would be much appreciated. Please post the original here Vamsi, as I have very less time on my hands, sorry.

I felt that I took away some of the innocence of the flower, but maybe the background needed to be darkened. Comment please.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2010)

I liked it krow.
But maybe one needs such skill to make bland photos beautiful. Some(including me) don't possess these.


----------



## toofan (Mar 12, 2010)

Stuge has mastered this skill of representation.

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------

Stuge can you give me your mobile no. or your email address.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

Can the regular contributers to this thread post links to their flickr streams / picasa albums / photoblogs... imma interesting in going through em.


----------



## toofan (Mar 12, 2010)

*fotoflock.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=98609

Guys I am gonna buy a DSLR very soon. Any suggestions about the Model and accessories I should look.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 12, 2010)

^they are all great, but drops, cloud-ray, chakkar, naini-tal lake, catu and Ghughuta were amazing. Which Himalayan mountain is that?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 12, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4426442425_8ee15d922e_m.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2010)

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/462/vamsirecyclebin4.jpg


Is this better? I did this in IrfanView (freeware).

@ G5, install IrfanView (can be done in Linux too through WINE). Press Shift+G and play with various settings there. R&D will take you a long way.

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 PM ----------

@ Giga: Nice composition, but the sky at looks dirty at the top half. The bottom half is excellent.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2010)

^ I prefer this one from the first. you have some good PP skills


----------



## toofan (Mar 13, 2010)

@Anaroin: Thanks. I forget the name I will tell you very soon. Its taken from Village Garur 10 km away from Kausani.

Krow: this is better then the previous ones. Nicely balanced.

Giga: Beautiful take. Upper part is ok for me but if you like you can try cropping the image from top and left for a bit tight feel.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2010)

@gigacore - Nice shot but can be improved.

@krow - Will try, currently no time due to exams.

@anorion - Here is my link : *gauravlive.com/photo-portfolio/ 			 		 		  		  		  		 			 

I would like to see yours too.

@toofan  - So slowly everybody is moving on to a DSLR. It all depends on your budget. For starters, Nikon D 3000 or canon 1000D is recommended.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1215316


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 13, 2010)

took this one just now.. and PP'ed a bit.

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADPFa88WvVSdW1jZ4lXfLiEKJbGLv8PIkdJadUtj5Tc7PIMfA9V64m4UGLLtmVzhK2_g1v40jjCuSEwQpiO9-y4Am1T1UAOOYlvuLx8h32aBasuVrXO54FTp.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice but the angle is not good.


----------



## Krow (Mar 13, 2010)

For beginners, here is a good website. I recommend this for Vamsi.

*digital-photography-school.com/digital-photography-composition-tips


----------



## toofan (Mar 14, 2010)

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/1061/silhouteenainital.jpg

What could be the title of this image. Taken from Mavila compound Nainital. C & C welcome.

Vamsi: Your images looking washed out in term of details. Which camera you have.

See if in a closeup shot you don't find anything interesting then move a bit back and then compose the some more part of object, if still not then move further back.

Cool: i am thinking about D90.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2010)

@toofan, I am using Nikon Coolpix 5200.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 14, 2010)

^ camera allows manual control of ISO, WB, Manual Focus in point and shoot mode.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2010)

@toofan - A D90 would definitely be much better 
I think you're feeling the need of DSLR as you're dabbling into shoots.

Do note the kit lens will do no good. You will need to get various lens(es) if you want good results in various types of photography.


----------



## toofan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool: yes you are right. But I am getting confused between two models. One from cannon 550D its available for Rs 51000.00 with 18-55mm IS lens with two year warranty and second Nikon d90 for Rs 50000.00 without Bill. with 18 to 105 mm VR lens. D90 is two year old camera and 550D is just released. very confusing. If you can ask someone or search in foums which one is better it will be helpful. 

And where is stuge these days. And Pimpom he can also help.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't know about Canon 550D but I have read many good words about Canon 500D. Being a successor, the 550D got to be good.

PM stuge, he will be able to serve you better.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

*i41.tinypic.com/wwcc9t.jpg


*i40.tinypic.com/21lohv9.jpg


*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKMPjo-kC9lyhDv8abd44HL9fyuGjah6PrPM70cUwfEpM3d4GNlWZ4MyRYo0H3tHkEW6158ENuvehphICoJu9vsAm1T1UOhi6ib3EAH7EMh71G9qPzMDqNdm.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 15, 2010)

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/1474/brickwall.jpg

My Garden Fence work is in progress these days.

Vamsi: This time I can't comment on your images because of uncalibrated monitor. But the third one looking very nice.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 15, 2010)

toofan said:


> Cool: yes you are right. But I am getting confused between two models. One from cannon 550D its available for Rs 51000.00 with 18-55mm IS lens with two year warranty and second Nikon d90 for Rs 50000.00 without Bill. with 18 to 105 mm VR lens. D90 is two year old camera and 550D is just released. very confusing. If you can ask someone or search in foums which one is better it will be helpful.
> 
> And where is stuge these days. And Pimpom he can also help.



if you need video & higher resolution in your camera then go for 550D...
otherwise go for EOS 50D...check its price in gray...
it has impressive Continuous Shooting Speed(6.3 shots/sec)....& other features..
OR wait for 60D to be released...

i prefer Canon...bcoz of variety of lenses & cost of lenses which will benefit you in future investment...

---------- Post added at 09:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------

@vamsi_krishna:
just follow simple rules of composition...see the link i have posted..,

@Vimal:
very nice angle & editing...

---------- Post added at 09:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJvbJx0vF0V2xoKBOqHIKn5-4E4K84tX6sVnQIaOt9wZcWmt2-ayCgh3E-loKNmPAN6M564W2FBB7hEFe8SSe58Am1T1UOzxYSm-nWmcgmXWBP8tJM_NfaRW.jpg
,
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAD0JjpOQsTSoXbFqhOnPhvfkAb0P4PDjwT397P1dI0r-aP8T-mKdjgRh16KwpL9u59E-UgRXHeeE3SQPCQO0odEAm1T1UMKIqeQuOPfiLmw9lqoSSj_isd8e.jpg
,
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJctJ5V5rbmgzbf7B2_k9fTcZPLxskG0iDLV1vHzEHdDf4XOv0MMfW3v8l6zXDkKugeIHLy9Ed2EQH3qxT2hPzMAm1T1UINySl6i9c-ztcv7PJoRTMw9iIeH.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 15, 2010)

^ yea...I'm following it.

The nice thing is..there is a frame grid option in my camera...so,I can experiment on composition now.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2010)

@Chitvan! pp steps on the first and third, and original photos if your willing to share - these are brilliant!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 16, 2010)

@Krow, thank you.. clouds were dirty 

@Toofan @G5: Thank you!


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2010)

@CoolG5: have seen your site before as well. It's a great one. I don't have one yet... mebbe some time


----------



## chitvan (Mar 16, 2010)

Anorion said:


> @Chitvan! pp steps on the first and third, and original photos if your willing to share - these are brilliant!



this one is original..
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAEDASAE6c3dfkXVSgSfbYxagoy3ufKLlDPztfkRnQtR7Jco_92PCA6p8raFokVvkcFJXtM4JlTPc5BZDb7R9W48Am1T1UKxSoBgJtLo54sDwV8LFupAmapOV.jpg

PP,
Used Photoscape(the software i mostly use for Editing),
-Cropped,
-Auto level,
-Change in Contrast,

_________________________________________________

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAHV0wtfZWGOO8_e6BFAL-4qTE09IV8ndE_wcyl5GMWxxloXFlLGmIFrtBkLuosIbvZqxm67i5ufsmknfUSrjSMIAm1T1UOezT8nopK204V43kq01yJLzHoeo.jpg

PP(Photoscpe)
-crop,
-auto level
-increase sharpness,
-lill darken image,


----------



## Stuge (Mar 17, 2010)

Delhi from above  

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4438767849_11abe18b30.jpg


Took this picture at the time of landing(I know electronic items needs to be switched off ) .It has hell amount of noise 

@chitvan :awesome 

@krow : nice ones 

@toofan :if you do get canon ,then just stay way  from kit lens i.e 18-55mm(most pathetic lens IMO) ,Nikon 18-55mm is much better ,but overall canon has better choice and neck to neck in comparision to nikon except for 18-55mm.


----------



## toofan (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice one. Stuge I am in delhi these days check your  P.M

Chitvan: the panning shot was excellent. I missed that earlier due to some problem with browser.

---------- Post added at 07:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------

Stuge: the lens cannon supplying this time with Canon 550D is IS one and different from earlier one. I checked its performance on slrgear.com Its quaility is same as nikon one and even better.

I m really confused between Nikon and cannon this time. Only 2 days left of my stay in delhi.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2010)

@chitvan: the pp on the second shot was brilliant. Did you know what look you wanted before the pp, or did you just experiment till you got it?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice Image stuge.

@anorion - Give me link to your photosets.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a small question...If I got a budget of 25k is it better to go for entry level SLRs like Nikon D3000 or should go for prosumers like Canon  PowerShot G11

I mean My ultimate concern would be crystal clear pictures at 10mp size...with no noise or distortion

I have compared many point and shoot with entry level SLR and found that the pic quality is better in SLR...even if point and shoot contain CMOS or CCD sensor


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Powershot G11 is actually not a prosumer but they fall in the category of hybrid DSLR's. The camera do packs a punch & will allow you to experiment. There is a good room for your creativity to splurge.

Getting an entry level DSLR on the other hand is nice but then you will start noticing its drawbacks(lens investment, sensor cleaning etc) once you advance in photography. My recommendation would be to get the powershot G11 or upscale your budget to accomodate mid end DSLR's like the Canon 500D & the likes from Nikon.


For your purpose, the Powershot G11 will serve good.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 17, 2010)

@sujoyp: you will be more satisfied with buying a prosumer/bridge cam rather than a dSLR IMO. If you really like dSLRs so much, try out what it feels like by brrowing/renting/stealing an SLR and using it for a month or so. 
@Cool G5: No "photography" photoset, but there is *picasaweb.google.com/ganduranga. Almost full to capacity.


----------



## toofan (Mar 17, 2010)

I will suggest you to go for entry level dslr its quality will be more then enough.
G11 is also better then other P&S but Dslr will be much much better.

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

*www.digitalreview.ca/content/Canon-Rebel-T2i-EOS-550D-Compared-to-Nikon-D90.shtml

Check this link this has made me to go for Nikon D90. So Will I be buying D90 or Not?
Let see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2010)

what about the quality...I am bit unsatisfied with the performance of prosumers...They tend to provide many options but ultimately falls on night shots and iso settings..

What i like in G11 is that it has many SLR type manual features...

Thanks everyone


----------



## chitvan (Mar 17, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> what about the quality...I am bit unsatisfied with the performance of prosumers...They tend to provide many options but ultimately falls on night shots and iso settings..
> 
> What i like in G11 is that it has many SLR type manual features...
> 
> Thanks everyone



which camera do you use currently...?
DSLR has main advantage is biter sensor...which produce excellent image quality...
but it doesnt mean that Compacts produce bad quality images...
even u can carry everywhere your Compacts in shirt pocket unlike DSLR...with lens in bag..,

but if u need it for professional work then buy DSLR only...otherwise go for compact..,

G11 is a nice camera...,it comes in Advance Compact camera category...
you can see these too...
Canon PowerShot SX210 IS with 14.1 MP & 14 Optical zoom
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_sx210is.asp

Canon PowerShot S90
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Canon/canon_s90.asp

Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX3(the best advance compact camera i have seen ever...)
*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Panasonic/panasonic_dmclx3.asp

&
Sigma DP1/DP2


----------



## Stuge (Mar 18, 2010)

Charminar

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2787/4442223503_e18f8c893a.jpg

different processing 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4443004724_9176446d2b.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 18, 2010)

@stuge: awesome angle on the charminar photos..love the PP'ed one..


----------



## Krow (Mar 18, 2010)

[]


Anorion said:


> _ganduranga_



[/]

@Stuge: Did you intend to give it a stormy effect or did you stumble upon it by chance? Awesome work, but seriously, how do you guys get there?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 18, 2010)

@stuge, the PPed Charminar seems straight out from a horror movie...


----------



## Stuge (Mar 19, 2010)

1.One picture of  the sky + one picture of the  monument (for correct  exposure ) .you can do that with single raw file too 
2.blend them 
3.Saturation ,Contrast ,Curves touched 
4.Nik plugin used -> Pro contrast -> Solarization 
5.Noise removed 
6.Exported as Jpeg 

I was aware about that kind of effect ,but every time I process ,I try out  different things (thats the most important part of post processing )


I could have get away with GND filter I have ,but I was standing on a  narrow footpath like thing, and traffic behind me was just too chaotic  .I didn't want to get hurt in the  process of snapping pictures  .So,blending was the only option left .


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 19, 2010)

@stuge - Why the cropped pillar on the left side?
Contrary to others opinion, i disliked the image. Seems as if squeezed from the right side.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 19, 2010)

This is a noobish film and the song was noobish too. But I liked the background of the girl.... please...shutter bugs, find a wallpaper of the background. the song was shot in Switzerland,BTW.



*lh6.ggpht.com/_5ov5jXEH0sA/S6OEyY9ZoEI/AAAAAAAAAE8/-FpydwIM2NY/vlcsnap-2010-03-19-19h35m11s164.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2010)

@Stuge: the sky in the pp'd Charminar shot is spine-chilling


----------



## Stuge (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Why the cropped pillar on the left side?
> Contrary to others opinion, i disliked the image. Seems as if squeezed from the right side.


thats wide angle lens for you .whether you like it or hate it .Well,due to chaotic traffic it was just not possible to go backwards even an inch ..I was hit once by an auto  while snapping this one and was quite close to being hit by bus too.

those who wanted to know why I couldn't go backwards.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2765/4445423459_3d6322845e.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi friends

Yesterday on 19th I went to C.P and got my D90. Stuge was also there to help me. Then we went to CCT and he gave me some tips and shot some Images. I will be posting some of them as soon as I go home(Nainital). 

Thanks Stuge for those long chats and taking pain to be with me at time of shopping and for all those tips and suggestions.

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------

Stuge: the Charminar shot is just awesome. I liked 1st one for its originality and superb composition.
2nd one give me an idea what can be done to an image if that effect has to be created and required.

vamsi: I liked your image and the background too. Did you shot this at the location?


----------



## Krow (Mar 20, 2010)

toofan said:


> vamsi: I liked your image and the background too. Did you shot this at the location?


I think vamsi took a screenshot from the movie itself.

Many congrats on the D90. Please post a pic of the D90. Also, give a short review if possible.  How much did it cost you? Lens kit costs?


----------



## Stuge (Mar 20, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4447405170_d78d3596ea_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4446628039_e0ca6108c7_b.jpg

@toofan : thanks for ccd party too


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2010)

toofan said:


> vamsi: I liked your image and the background too. Did you shot this at the location?



I took it with VLC. 

Please guys.. find the picture of that background or at least.. the name of the location.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 20, 2010)

@toofan - Congrats dude. Enjoy Photography


----------



## Stuge (Mar 21, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2779/4449535185_c270757d09_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2010)

Stuge: Sparrow ones are superb. And sorry I could not make for the Event. I had to return to My city.

Krow: thanks. I will be try to post some comparison shots from my sx110Is and D90.

Cool: Thanks friend.

*img509.imageshack.us/img509/3726/stuge.jpg
Device:    Nikon D90
Lens:    24-85mm F/2.8-4D
Focal Length:    45mm
Focus Mode:    AF-A
AF-Area Mode:    Auto
Aperture:    F/4.5
Shutter Speed:    1/30s
Exposure Comp.:    +4.7EV
ISO Sensitivity:    Auto (ISO 1600)
Test Shot taken by Abhinav at CCT.


*img153.imageshack.us/img153/654/aj1.jpg
*My Bro.*

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/8053/aj1100crop.jpg
100% crop of above Image.
Device:    Nikon D90
Lens:    VR 18-105mm F/3.5-5.6G
Focal Length:    105mm
Focus Mode:    AF-A
AF-Area Mode:    Auto
Aperture:    F/6.3
Shutter Speed:    1/160s
ISO Sensitivity:    Auto (ISO 200)

All are straight from camera.

Just for the quality jump I had over my P&S.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 21, 2010)

@toofan : send me the raw file of that chocolate picture  ..*WB is off ,and it can be corrected easily *


----------



## Krow (Mar 21, 2010)

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/4691/panofinal.jpg

A panoramic picture of one of our classrooms. Taken with Nokia 3500c 2MP camera at around 3pm. The auto stitching betrayed me a bit and you can see some glitches like the window and some students who moved a bit while I was shooting the sequence.

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:05 PM ----------

I liked the pics Stuge, and toofan, the detail level is awesome.


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2010)

Krow: Artistic Image. Try and you will get it perfect.

StugeL: Do I have you mail address? let me check. If not can you PM me.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2010)

@toofan.. Awesome Portrait.

@Krow.. nice pic. The Class Strength is very low.. you took it on Friday afternoon?


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2010)

Krow: you asked the Image of D90 here it is.
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/6663/d90ii.jpg

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/2840/d90u.jpg

Taken with SX110 IS

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/161/cannonsx110is.jpg
My First Love.

Now the Rose I took for testing the Bokeh of the Lens.

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/1690/bokherose.jpg

Device:    Nikon D90
Lens:    VR 18-105mm F/3.5-5.6G
Focal Length:    105mm
Focus Mode:    AF-A
AF-Area Mode:    Auto
VR:    ON

Aperture:    F/8
Shutter Speed:    1/80s
Exposure Mode:    Manual
Exposure Comp.:    0EV
Metering:    Matrix
ISO Sensitivity:    ISO 200

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Thanks Vamsi.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 22, 2010)

^Awesome! How much it cost you?
Why you went for Nikon?(Just want to know the reason not that you did a bad choice)


----------



## Krow (Mar 22, 2010)

Suddenly I feel that I want a D90 too!

/me runs to rob a bank or two.

I will try that panorama again. Maybe I will have to manually stitch it or better, I will do some Clone Stamping in Photoshop.

@ Toofan: Nice rose, but I wish you had taken it on the left hand side rather than the right of the frame. Did you like the B/W effect given to my Panorama?

@ Vamsi: Taken during our preliminary exams. People were waiting for the invigilator to come. We are a class of 60 and at any time, about 30-40 are present. Above that is rare. 

@ Stuge: How do you de-noise your pictures? Could you give me a short tutorial on how you processed the panoramas of the hockey stadium? Also, which software you used to stitch? My panorama was inspired by yours. Took it with my cell camera, which I never use because I had left my camera at home.


----------



## toofan (Mar 22, 2010)

Went for D90 Because:
1. Got it for Rs 51500.00 with Kit lens while Canon 550D is available for Similar Price with 15- 55 mm lens.
2. Tried and Tested Model. So no risk of New Model.
3. Dedicated buttons for separate functions. Many customizable buttons. top screen for easy viewing of setting.
4. Best Viewfinder. 
5. Enough Megapixel for me. Raw File size is low.
6. Best Low light performance in its category.
7. High quality Kit lens.
8. Easy availability. 
9. Feels good at Hands.

And Many more.


----------



## rahul.007 (Mar 22, 2010)

My father works in dam construction so he has to go on a lot of tours. He has a kodak easyshare C913 but wants to buy a new camera under rs.20k (preferably around 15k). Photography is his hobby as he has to go to a lot of naturally scenic and beautiful places. Please suggest some good models.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 22, 2010)

Canon SX120IS is best in that budget. 15-16K is the price, compact would fit in pocket and 10X optical zoom. What more can he want...


----------



## cyberjunkie (Mar 22, 2010)

@toofan Nice! The D90 is VERY AWESOME!!! I love it and now, I hate you.?!#! Congrats on the purchase. Post your Flickr ID in your signature.


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2010)

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/4586/rajeev.jpg

Taken by my SX110IS. During my stay at Delhi.

Thanks *Junkieeee.*

I had blocked the signatures in my PC for pacing the things up in this website.
You can look here.
*fotoflock.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=98609


----------



## toofan (Mar 24, 2010)

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/8300/rajeev1.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 24, 2010)

lovely processing 

Snowy Heaven !

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4004/4459696712_8b0e425bb8_b.jpg


Well,title is  misleading  it was not at all a snowy heaven, where I went in January .I only captured the place  where snow fell a week or two ago ..hehe 
*average pic from me *


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 24, 2010)

@toofan
Congrats!

Awesome photography toofan and stuge.. :O


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4459799504_3ec47036d1_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 24, 2010)

Stuge: Yes an average from you but looking pleasing to eyes. And that Starry Sun.

Vamsi: I will say it a nice Image but there is cluttering in this Image. And too large to view at one go. Isolation of subject Might have had a strong Impact. As this image has dark areas, bright sunshines, light shadows. Interesting.


----------



## eggman (Mar 24, 2010)

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/3433/dsc01347r.th.jpg

Gulmarg in March!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 24, 2010)

I shot it in Patriot mode. As the landscape mode is unable to cover the entire stack of coconuts from that range. Thanks for the suggestions and compliments.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2010)

Well guys tried this...
tell me if I need to correct anything,
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S6o_zvM2UqI/AAAAAAAABBo/Ar36Ct5N5yo/s400/IMG_1753.JPG
(This is trial first pic, was very happy that it did brought wat I wanted to do)
ISO: 80
Exposure: 15.0 sec
Aperture: 8.0
Focal Length: 5mm
Flash Used: No

Next, quite good upto my level...
*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S6o_3h3faLI/AAAAAAAABBs/j3bLVCW5Fmk/s400/IMG_1754.JPG
Quite good na? setting are as same as previous...

Another one,
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S6pABO7qbSI/AAAAAAAABB0/i6rZ3Kpdb4k/s400/IMG_1756.JPG
Trying a butterfly, inspired by Anorion's pic...
Now I also can do it... he he...


----------



## chitvan (Mar 25, 2010)

rahul.007 said:


> My father works in dam construction so he has to go on a lot of tours. He has a kodak easyshare C913 but wants to buy a new camera under rs.20k (preferably around 15k). Photography is his hobby as he has to go to a lot of naturally scenic and beautiful places. Please suggest some good models.



buy Canon Powershot SX 210 IS....,
its feature rich compact with 14MP & 14 optical zoom...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2010)

@Rhitwick: wanna meet up one of these evenings and do some more light-painting? 
@vamsi_krishna: I liked the shot, and that's a great shirt that fellow is wearing.


----------



## toofan (Mar 25, 2010)

eggman: that place must have looked much much beautiful then you took. That Image has so appeal to me.

ritwik: Wow. Nice work.
Try to do that at night time.
try to wear black cloths. 
If there is some light in room then try to block that and cover the furniture etc with a black cloth.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 25, 2010)

@rhitwick - Nice try & good shots especially the second one. Try with different color laser lights. Maybe get your room partner into it  to help you.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 25, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAG-DeFXP8u0L3a90UdaHGT8DSmYgd-cxE6hhsMLvT0qkHQhx54pjdpPLd9DUKko4u4tPGPOTcY0_HKFZ5bVcwXYAm1T1UBBkJtsSFMjX8Sory4z8td-01ies.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 25, 2010)

Anorion said:


> @Rhitwick: wanna meet up one of these evenings and do some more light-painting?



Yes sure...why not? I'm free this sat-sun...come here, only me and one of my room-mate would be here...



toofan said:


> ritwik: Wow. Nice work.
> Try to do that at night time.
> try to wear black cloths.
> If there is some light in room then try to block that and cover the furniture etc with a black cloth.



Thanx...
Abe tu bole to I'll paint the house with pitch 



Cool G5 said:


> @rhitwick - Nice try & good shots especially the second one. Try with different color laser lights. Maybe get your room partner into it  to help you.


Hey thanx...all learned and inspired by you guys...
The light source is my mobile cam flash. I kept it on and then did it...
Any other tips to improve this thing?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 25, 2010)

Anorion said:


> @vamsi_krishna: I liked the shot, and that's a great shirt that fellow is wearing.



Thanks. 

Road to tirumala
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4462040423_94cba5cf73.jpg

On the way to Tirumala

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2778/4462040903_bf48b01f9f.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Mar 26, 2010)

@Chitvan: nice work on the drop... can you post the details of the shot and setup as well?


----------



## toofan (Mar 26, 2010)

ritwik: try colored shiny polythene in front of flash light to get colored streaks.

Chitwan: Awesome. Super shot. How you make them yaar. Please post some information of gear used, setup, lightning. Did you do any cropping. 

Vamsi: 1st one is beautiful. But the second one more near perfection. It is perfectly composed and a nice natural framing around. Nice colors and sharp image.

*img297.imageshack.us/img297/2305/bunty.jpg
My Friend. 

I took this shot in low light with tripod.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 26, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4421302717_4f52978b0a_b_d.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2010)

^ Terrific Picture.PP is fooling me that the pic was from BC.

@toofan, Thanks. I will try to improve. 

ok.. 2kms away from the hill...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4463668271_a021017ca9_b.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 26, 2010)

*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/4445383120_a3ec03e488copy.jpg

The original image can be seen in my Flickr photostream!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2010)

@bhushan - Awesome Pic.

@vamsi_krishna - Out of the two you posted before the 1st one is very good due to a good composition. The second one is cluttered & takes time to catch attention to the idol.

Try framing the above pic with a horizontal camera position & also include the road down. Do not include the side towers.

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

@toofan - Nice portrait. I wonder what settings you used. Was the flash fired? A DSLR has helped you tremendously in getting such a good shot in low light.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

*lh6.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S6TKsL1p3kI/AAAAAAAAACg/BFb26_OmZOQ/branchespp.jpg

PP'ed this one a bit- *lh5.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S6ZXYX1loEI/AAAAAAAAAEc/RnLsssJD4zU/branchespp2.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2010)

^ Nice one.

@cool, Will go to the spot again tomorrow and will take some snaps keeping your suggestions in mind.

here is another one...
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4463668585_ef2e77434c.jpg

My neighborhood..
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4464444456_de6760350e.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Mar 26, 2010)

Anorion said:


> @Chitvan: nice work on the drop... can you post the details of the shot and setup as well?



[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="*www.youtube.com/v/VoQ0DQpwwHU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="*www.youtube.com/v/VoQ0DQpwwHU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------




toofan said:


> Chitwan: Awesome. Super shot. How you make them yaar. Please post some information of gear used, setup, lightning. Did you do any cropping.



yup....i cropped upper part...background ruined the pic so...

original is here...
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAPwz1pxa5MaJOZ5sHA9t7oITv-DUUX2wKFnl4iX1BvjIXWf6AgChsduvQQYvIG8wo7u3RiDF0GCNSae8YuwzUIgAm1T1UBSmGJHqtxsaH2L0IbAGptMmyIK1.jpg

no any extra lighting used...just kept white background for reflection...
used same camera...
Canon Powershot A570 IS...


----------



## toofan (Mar 26, 2010)

Vamsi: two kilometer away from Hill Image has nothing to watch in it. No subject.
Next two are good Images. But there is a strange tilt in first one. I can't figure it out.

Bhushan: good silhouette. But the subject is in dead center. It may be No problem for you and others as it is the personal taste but for me its disturbing. Hiding the beautiful background. some cropping from left would help.

Klaw: keep trying.

Joe: nice one.

Gaurav: that was not from my D90.
This one is from slr.
*img689.imageshack.us/img689/6583/ajayr.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2010)

^ Hill was my subject... but those two towers came in between. I will try to capture that correctly tomorrow.

About the tilted image.. I was walking when I shot that building.. So, i think image tilted a bit.


----------



## Cool Joe (Mar 26, 2010)

*lh4.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S6TKtMTLNmI/AAAAAAAAACs/HZPVvcl-I_k/s640/theskypp3_resized.jpg

There is a noticeable amount of noise, but then what can you expect from a low end P&S.


----------



## toofan (Mar 26, 2010)

cOOL jOE: Image is nice and beautifully composed. But this noise is not due to camera, but due to over processing.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 26, 2010)

@toofan - Is the background altered or you shoot against a white background?

@vamsi_krishna - Tilt is unattractive. Nothing special in the second one either.

@cool joe - Nice one except for the noise.


----------



## toofan (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool: back ground was a white door. And its changed a bit. I had cleared the rails from it. Rest as it is.


----------



## toofan (Mar 27, 2010)

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/7881/sunsetqu.jpg

Back to Landscapes. A beautiful Sunset from my Roof!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 27, 2010)

toofan said:


> Bhushan: good silhouette. But the subject is in dead center. It may be No problem for you and others as it is the personal taste but for me its disturbing. Hiding the beautiful background. some cropping from left would help.



agreed...bt the situation like tht subject was already in dead scenario..jst edited somewht so tht it could make a bit impression...it was captured thru point n shoot camera n nt dslr...so had to give some effect...

chk out this...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4422066454_579687a469_b_d.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 27, 2010)

@toofan - Nice shot.


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2010)

Bhushan: Again Good shot and nice Post processing to give it the desired feel.

Cool: Thanks. I am waiting for something from you. Its quite long now.


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAFFgokOoTrx79Nx9uA8awoPjy0yQfHSbWgiBCGs-T6AmYk5LeqW2sMQTUT376zDQT0RVwMAdt9phw9z3e4tgaOYAm1T1UOb892CKaOMwWNxMjcSjDe6UGPXs.jpg

________________

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAOHVji1jfE4yukLuhjv6rbCPyAnWjqqfCqa2zb63TKZ5QOyKFcOoPhnLz8iYA6NCh7f7SjeaMCRP2zduFh9WAqoAm1T1UGGwc2Nf-KXE0o_hthEAJdlptUf8.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4468139131_abd025b49e_b.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday to me me   

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4468207657_a4e3b3d492_b.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 28, 2010)

Stuge said:


> Happy Birthday to me me


Your birthday is 28th March? 
Same pinch!


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 28, 2010)

@chitvan: awesome pic buddy....
@stuge: nice pic....which cam u using??

check out the complete anchor's snap....

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4422048284_1e5f300787_b_d.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuge.

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/7848/abhinavbirthday.jpg

Chitwan: Nice work.

Vamsi: Good image. Soon you will master the street Photography. You are improving.

Bhushan: This version is not that impressive.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 28, 2010)

happy b'day stuge...keep doing gr8 work...

@toofan...gr8 work...n yeah...m newbie to photography...started to explore some creativity this year only......hope will improve soon with all of your guidance...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4422063462_4e19db9fb3_b_d.jpg

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

blue city..jodhpur...


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 28, 2010)

@stuge - Happy Birthday 

@chitvan - I liked the first shot. its beautiful.

@toofan - I have hit a rough patch buddy. Haven't snapped anything these days as were exams were going on. Still I have one paper left. Hope I bounce back soon. Being living dead without Photography.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 28, 2010)

*When Nature aids in Photography!

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4469668950_ac5aa715c5_o.jpg

*@toofan & others - I was shooting a macro of the flower in our garden just when a breeze started to flow. The result was the smooth effect around the flower. I just liked the effect in this flower as I was shooting just for fun with no importance whatsoever for composition, technical settings etc. What do you think?​


----------



## toofan (Mar 28, 2010)

Bhushan: nice image. 
There is noise visible in image. Is that Intended or a result of over processing. It seems the image is taken at harsh sunlight.

Cool: Beautiful. And the breeze had done its work to good. That has made your image a unique one. And the blur is also looking very pleasing.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 28, 2010)

@cool, I have something similar in my back yard... the breeze effect is cool.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4469116293_15754a80e7.jpg


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 28, 2010)

@Cool: beautiful snap...which cam u using....??

@toofan: yeah..it was taken in sunligh...jst wanted to concentrate on blue houses and to leave the other part as sepia while editing..bt i guess it was over processed....

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4023/4421298425_2e67a20586_o_d.jpg

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------

hiduja hospital....mum


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 28, 2010)

@bhushan - i use Canon Powershot SX100 IS.
BTW you stay near Hinduja?

Nice shot except the sun glare. Can it be toned down using PP? It would like nicer then.


----------



## bhushan2k (Mar 28, 2010)

^^ no lol..i stay at kalyan..my frnd stays there near hinduja, asavari apartment..u might hv heard if u stay somewhere around there....so i often visit tht place...whr u stay..??

actually i wanted tht sun to b there..yeah it can b more impressive if d sun removed from there..m beginner in pp...can u gv some idea?


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 28, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> ^^ no lol..i stay at kalyan..my frnd stays there near hinduja, asavari apartment..u might hv heard if u stay somewhere around there....so i often visit tht place...whr u stay..??
> 
> actually i wanted tht sun to b there..yeah it can b more impressive if d sun removed from there..m beginner in pp...can u gv some idea?



I'm 20~25 mins away from Hinduja. Maybe meet you sometimes.
I too am noob in PP. Ask stuge or toofan, they will guide you correctly.


----------



## toofan (Mar 30, 2010)

Bhushan: I had said that its everyone's taste. I like your Image. And the sun also. Its breaking the theme of the Image so adding attraction points to the Image.

For Improving the Image:
I think you should have chosen a higher f stop as the Image is sharper at center of frame but softens towards corners.

As far as editing. You could have removed the wires visible in the Image to give it a perfect look and a bit sharping.


----------



## toofan (Mar 30, 2010)

*img249.imageshack.us/img249/1796/vimal.jpg

Me Again. 
And took the shot with tripod.


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 30, 2010)

@toofan - Is this our pro photographer, Mr.Vimal?
Shot is good when considering technicalities but what about the "Smile"? It wouldn't hurt if you smile yaar. Audience darr jayegi ye shot dekh ke.. just kidding!


----------



## toofan (Mar 30, 2010)

He He actually I was too busy with the setup and the 10 sec timer that by the time of shutter release I am loosing my smile and its looking fake. 
I placed white papers in my right side to reflect the light. Opened the back window and left windows to get proper light. Many times with the breeze coming through windows is blowing the papers away. So it was quite messy.

Sometime I think of buying soft-boxes but then I realize that this is not my profession and I don't have my studio.


----------



## toofan (Apr 2, 2010)

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/1079/butterfly2x.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1861/butterflywhite.jpg

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/7011/butterfly4.jpg

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/237/butterfly3.jpg

Oh today they were eager to pose me but I din't had much time to shoot them. But Few I got and sharing with you. Please C & C welcome.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 2, 2010)

@toofan....amazing dude.....plz gift me ur dslr on my b'day....


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2010)

@toofam nice images of butterflies...but u know my butterflies are better than u. I'm the official butterfly expert of TDF  (Just joking)

Today and yesterday I took some shots while roaming in Mumbai...check and comment.

1>Mumbai City at night from Nariman Point
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y5JoA67lI/AAAAAAAABD0/MkiPbDo0HRw/s800/IMG_1769.JPG

2>Same shot in day from same point
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y8daoWmnI/AAAAAAAABGc/Y_gdXaWh74A/s800/IMG_1847.JPG

3>The previous photo in B&W, comment which one is good...
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y8qwZtcRI/AAAAAAAABFk/xGwd7IlMkpw/s800/IMG_1847_BW.jpg

4>Reflections
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y7cZvCJvI/AAAAAAAABFA/fPTiyfKmb6c/s800/IMG_1764_1.jpg

5>Car tail-light painting. was trying it but what came is headlights.... 
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y5VhWOKmI/AAAAAAAABD8/bygqhFsPrYY/s400/IMG_1777.JPG

6>Court
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y5i-25mSI/AAAAAAAABEM/1iodwRLhXpU/s800/IMG_1799.JPG

7>Crab 
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y58SXxJxI/AAAAAAAABEg/OBGJJdDbIA8/s400/IMG_1843.JPG

8>Here I come
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y5w5n_I1I/AAAAAAAABEU/e31tvNiV21k/s400/IMG_1819.JPG

9>And me
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/S7Y5Y7yZAwI/AAAAAAAABEE/YI2n92aA0Js/s800/IMG_1788_1.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 3, 2010)

@Ritwik:

1st: Super shot, Nicely taken. But a little tilt can can be corrected easily.
2nd: Again Excellent one. Cropping this from lower side will Improve it technically also as generally horizons, sea lines etc are taken at either lower third or upper third of frame. 
3rd: b/w version is also looking good but require some punch. Try adding some tone or do something to differentiate in tones.
4th: Very good and like the mood created in this image. I can see some details in sky also. 
One tip: try taking this shot much earlier then this. Where there are some colors left in sky after sunset or at the end of sunset. It will look very nice as there would be natural color in sky and lights in foreground

5th: you can improve by selecting a narrow aperture. Only suggestion but I haven't tried this thing yet.

6th: Super shot and super details. Here you are matching Stuge  in taking building details. remove that wire and a true profession image is ready.

7: ordinary. go more close to it and use macro mode.

8:Nice vision but the application failed.

9:Awesome, Mind blowing, superb.Composition, lightning, posing everything is perfect. best of all for me (As i Love portrait photography Others might love the 6th one). 
Have you taken it yourself? if yes then buy one Kit Kat and eat it. Its a prize to you from my side.

Can you post the exif data of 4th and last one. And also the story behind this *shootout* at Nariman Point.

_Disclaimer: These are authors personal views. He may not succeed in taking such results himself. He was inspired by the critic vision hiding inside him._

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2010)

toofan said:


> @Ritwik:
> 
> 1st: Super shot, Nicely taken. But a little tilt can can be corrected easily.


Thanx for ur comments. U r always here for helping us n00bs improving skills. Thanx again.

Can't help it. Hadn't had a tripod with me (missing a tripod very much, will buy very soon) I had put the cam on lense cover and tilted it focus up to get it. Hence u can understand the reason for it.



> 4th: Very good and like the mood created in this image. I can see some details in sky also.
> One tip: try taking this shot much earlier then this. Where there are some colors left in sky after sunset or at the end of sunset. It will look very nice as there would be natural color in sky and lights in foreground


U know the photo was taken at 8PM, total dark with only street lights and building lights. I had put a exposure of 15Sec. The exposure is the only reason I got a slight clear sky.



> 5th: you can improve by selecting a narrow aperture. Only suggestion but I haven't tried this thing yet.


Other thing I need is better place for this, an illuminated background is masking the main object.



> 7: ordinary. go more close to it and use macro mode.


Thanx, took in full zoom, as its on a rock in sea. Even digital zoom used.



> 8:Nice vision but the application failed.


Agreed...better luck next time



> 9:Awesome, Mind blowing, superb.Composition, lightning, posing everything is perfect. best of all for me (As i Love portrait photography Others might love the 6th one).
> Have you taken it yourself? if yes then buy one Kit Kat and eat it. Its a prize to you from my side.


Thanx... I had not taken it myself. Made the settings and my friend helped me with my sitting position and pressed the button. I then cropped it a bit.



> Can you post the exif data of 4th and last one.


Details of 9th image:-
ISO: _80_
 Exposure: _15.0 sec_
 Aperture: _4.0_
 Focal Length: _6mm_
 Flash Used: _No

4th Image
_ISO: _80_
 Exposure: _15.0 sec_
 Aperture: _3.5_
 Focal Length: _8.9mm_
 Flash Used: _No

_


> And also the story behind this *shootout* at Nariman Point.


My friend has come here from B'lore. I was roaming in Mumbai with him to show the city. And the building shot is taken by him. I forgot and posted it as thinking mine one. He deserves all praises. He takes good snaps but is not serious about photography.

and thanx again for all the comments....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 3, 2010)

@toofan - Nice images. I loved the details in the wings of the butterfly. The last one is the best according to me.

@rhitwick - So you went alone that day? The best one out of your set is the first one & the last.

8) I have seen a similar pic in TOI. Don't know if it inspired you. It was almost identical. Was published just when things came to normal after the 26/11 massacre.


Now wait for my pics as just today my exams ended & now I'm free to shoot. Got to purchase a battery set as I'm now without batteries for camera which was another reason for me not able to shoot.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 3, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @rhitwick - So you went alone that day? The best one out of your set is the first one & the last.


Are... no no, these are taken yesterday and the day previous.



> 8) I have seen a similar pic in TOI. Don't know if it inspired you. It was almost identical. Was published just when things came to normal after the 26/11 massacre.


Yes... 
Those action figures were still there, I thought why not?

Cool, I would buy one tripod when we meet next time. I need it very much.


----------



## toofan (Apr 4, 2010)

*img519.imageshack.us/img519/7443/strangelook.jpg

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/4293/kinnalook.jpg

its not possible to make him pose.


----------



## toofan (Apr 5, 2010)

The background in above images is distracting because this kid never stops always keeps running.
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/9143/kinnarunning.jpg


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 5, 2010)

Some of my photograph's taken by Kodak Z1015is


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> 1>Mumbai City at night from Nariman Point


Good shot with a little tilt problem.


> 2>Same shot in day from same point


You forgot rule of the thirds. Never place the subject (the buildings) exactly in the center. Make sure that either you take 66% sky or 66% sea and 33% remaining shot.


> 3>The previous photo in B&W, comment which one is good...


This one is better, just increase the contrast a little and crop the Sea or the Sky a bit. Perfect shot.


> 4>Reflections


Use the above mentioned rule of the thirds again and I think you should crop the sky a bit. Will look very good then.


> 5>Car tail-light painting. was trying it but what came is headlights....


Good effort, but the lights are being obscured by the other objects in the image. Wish you had gone closer to the lights.


> 6>Court


Good shot, but for the leaves and the wires, etc. Nice composition. Tell your friend. 


> 7>Crab


Okayish.


> 8>Here I come


Same comments as toofan. 


> 9>And me


Best shot in the lot. Awesome. Can be postprocessed a bit to make it professional. Try B/W or something and see.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 5, 2010)

Krow said:


> Good shot with a little tilt problem.


Had to put my cam on the wall(u know) and then put my lense cover under it to make the inclination. I guess in this process the image came tilted. Its not that I always click straight images but this time I've excuse 



> You forgot rule of the thirds. Never place the subject (the buildings) exactly in the center. Make sure that either you take 66% sky or 66% sea and 33% remaining shot.


U know I had the original image with this ratio only. I cropped it to grab attention on city image, I'll post the original too, comment on that.



> This one is better, just increase the contrast a little and crop the Sea or the Sky a bit. Perfect shot.


Hmmm, will try...looks dull. Toofan already told. (I think u guys will make me install PhotoShop)



> Good effort, but the lights are being obscured by the other objects in the image. Wish you had gone closer to the lights.


Will try next time from a more open space.



> Good shot, but for the leaves and the wires, etc. Nice composition. Tell your friend.


I'll. Thanx on his behalf.



> Best shot in the lot. Awesome. Can be postprocessed a bit to make it professional. Try B/W or something and see.


Thank you. Who is looking best here, me na?!!!


----------



## Krow (Apr 5, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Some of my photograph's taken by Kodak Z1015is


I like the squirrel.

@ *rhitwick*:  @ who is looking the best!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 5, 2010)

@toofan - I can only say nice images because I hate kids! Don't ask me why though.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Apr 5, 2010)

Some More Pic's


----------



## toofan (Apr 6, 2010)

@ritwik: tilt is a very common problem which can happens with any one but its easily corrected in post processing thats why its not visible in most of the images.

@sourabh1 e: your images are lacking details. Either you are cropping them very heavily or not focusing properly.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 6, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4495083782_8d6c4fa968_b.jpg


this is HDR


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 6, 2010)

@stuge - Nice image but don't you think you should have processed the sky too? It lacks lustre when compared with the vibrant mahal.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 6, 2010)

well,sky has been processed ,but I didn't wanted to make it too blue .


----------



## Krow (Apr 6, 2010)

^Is there a tilt problem with that image?


----------



## toofan (Apr 6, 2010)

Stuge: excellent. 
Any good news?

krow: only minor 7 degree tilt.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/383/img17881.jpg

Ritwik for you. Processing has resulted in some noise in face but with higher resolution file this will not happen for sure.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 6, 2010)

@toofan nice pics of tht lil boy...

@stuge...awesome pic of mahal...even i had been to rajasthan saw many places...like this one of jodhpur....

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4421285899_07833c5bc0_b_d.jpg

tht man irritated me....

is it ok after processing??? any suggestions?? thnx....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 6, 2010)

@bhushan - Tilt problem & blown out sky.


----------



## toofan (Apr 7, 2010)

Bhushan: beautifully taken but as cool says tilt problem. 
The blown sky is what you can't control with your camera. Either take two snaps 1st exposing sky 2nd the foreground then merge them as HDR as Stuge did.

I think that man is ok? If you want to remove them then clone that area out and then use healing brush to smooth the things out.

---------- Post added at 07:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

*img708.imageshack.us/img708/4476/442128589907833c5bc0b.jpg

Bhushan: This is only a trial what can be done to improve the images. Sky is the limit if you come to editing. 

Removed the tilt.
removed the man, irritating you.
corrected the color of upper portion of building.
added some sky tone in the background.
cropped the unnecessary lower and upper  portion of the image. Cropping can be done from the left side but I leave this to your taste.
added borders.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4736/whiteus.jpg

White!

comments and critiques welcome. How could I have improved in the composition?


----------



## chitvan (Apr 7, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAABFrRgFlRuZEy75lcvSIsuDmhMYt3vWDWAd56P9FNjRVvMCSN0La4mUrZpjfu9yDsmEgGAiJoslKiMr49H1lXbIAm1T1UDjWtJ_Ad-qChB-Jd0itlFJ3NsgH.jpg


Original one...
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKNBfj262Mv50khJLcKXjbrbmPHVTpxKIM44lwIW0GUTILuUqaKXkZrBh2rJp-ZUmZcrHaHnBHkmPMooKlFxLH0Am1T1UJuIV8LpnBOzrMBrWj2FN3CrhXaa.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 AM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAIyIMBxtdhto_e5brBukxpwSWM1qE8lo3LNWaefx4Lr_pLAuRkWw73Na1hObwmgyHTKFmnOTc1geg4JPGEOAT-UAm1T1UIvwkY3v1GT4nwjQZfe4R2pA5Vsx.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Apr 7, 2010)

Krow said:


> ^Is there a tilt problem with that image?


I've tried to correct the tilt ,but if tilt is corrected then base  tends to tilt towards left t .I have a feeling its an architectural  fault
 + distrotions (due to lens ).

@Yes ,I got new body on 30th march .


----------



## toofan (Apr 7, 2010)

Guys Congrats Stuge for his New D90. Congrats Man.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks 

@chitvan :I liked the first one )

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4022/4499306275_37d48735d8_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 7, 2010)

Chitwan: 1st one is looking awesome. Nicely processed too.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 7, 2010)

title :ajmer city :

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4500293908_5963698654.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 7, 2010)

Stuge: Beautiful.

*img192.imageshack.us/img192/8696/spiderp.jpg
WeB!
*img519.imageshack.us/img519/6149/spider2.jpg
Here is the Monster.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 7, 2010)

@stuge & @toofan - DSLR magic really shows up in your images. Nice Clicks!


----------



## Anorion (Apr 8, 2010)

@toofan: brilliant lighting on the web... great catch


----------



## Stuge (Apr 8, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4501802460_e50787ca3a_b.jpg

View from Amer Fort


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 8, 2010)

some really amazing photos of rajasthan are coming up.......feels great...


----------



## Stuge (Apr 9, 2010)

Wedding Ritual 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4504762139_ac08f7329f_b.jpg


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 9, 2010)

toofan said:


> Bhushan: beautifully taken but as cool says tilt problem.
> The blown sky is what you can't control with your camera. Either take two snaps 1st exposing sky 2nd the foreground then merge them as HDR as Stuge did.
> 
> I think that man is ok? If you want to remove them then clone that area out and then use healing brush to smooth the things out.
> ...




gr8 processed....thnx for givin such a ideal processing n guiding me....i'll try it...

that web picture was superbly taken....

@chitvan: nicely processed tht mahal....


----------



## Stuge (Apr 10, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4506689836_89f41a06b7_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Bhushan.

Stuge: the wedding ritual Images is very nicely taken.
can you post the exif data of that image with the white balance used.

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------

*img411.imageshack.us/img411/1745/selfportraity.jpg

Self Portrait!

Croped, used tripod, and natural window lightning.

Please comment how I would have Improved the Image.


----------



## Achuth (Apr 10, 2010)

*www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=13270&id=1777464172&l=eadbaf2596
*www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=12209&id=1777464172&l=5837c7ea9e

my albums in FB... anyone can see themm .. and pleasee do commment ..thats a motivation for me .


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2010)

Cool: Check this link. 

I am gona try this on my sx110 IS . you download acc. to your camera.

*mighty-hoernsche.de/


----------



## Achuth (Apr 10, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs475.snc3/26037_1112197903299_1777464172_217296_8000663_n.jpg
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs455.snc3/26037_1112197943300_1777464172_217297_1075773_n.jpg
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs455.snc3/26037_1112197823297_1777464172_217294_4001478_n.jpg
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs455.snc3/26037_1112197743295_1777464172_217292_3142662_n.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Apr 10, 2010)

picture of my cousin .
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4025/4507999794_bd259cd1fb.jpg

I accidently shot this with 1600 iso  ,but he love's it  ..so thats what's matter 

vimal thats a nice portrait of you 

regarding wedding pix :focal lenght :300mm ,ISO 800,shutter speed 1/80th ,f5.6.I used preset manual  to get the right white balance ..so no idea what camera selected


----------



## toofan (Apr 10, 2010)

Achuth: Last one is better but your water mark ruined it. Its very very distracting in all images. 
Try to use smaller watermarks and in such places where they don't come in between the composition. Look for other posters how they place there watermarks.

Stuge: that noise is giving it a soft look. Nicely taken.

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Achut: in sunset series 2nd one looks better.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 10, 2010)

@toofan - Potrait shot is good.

@stuge - The wedding & the landscape shot are good. So is the cousin shot(except the black hue around him).

@achut - Last droplet shot is the best out of the four you have posted.


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome work toofan and Stuge. 

@ Achuth: Some good shots there. Chitvan here also likes water droplet photography.


----------



## Achuth (Apr 11, 2010)

thnx toofan for the advice .. will look into that .  and thnx krow and coolg5


----------



## Stuge (Apr 11, 2010)

*Welcome  Nikon D90 and bye bye Nikon D40 *

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2333/4509423421_27e734e57c_b.jpg

This was the announcement I wanted to make on my birthday ,but anyway now I'm making it .I'm LAZY 

inb/w I didn't got the kit lens(18-105mmVR) .I only got the body 

I've also sold my nikon D40 .Though ,I will be posting many many pictures taken with  it .I really miss D40 

I'm not sure for how many days, I will hang with this body either ..haha :happy::happy:


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4001/4509626745_8f65a44acd_o.jpg

@stuge - Don't make non-dslr users jealous. Very nice purchase though. 

@all - I'm now shifting from free to pro flickr account. the above is the first image in my new pro flickr account.​


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

Even I have a Flickr pro account. I think I should abandon Imageshack. Nice pic G5.

Congrats Stuge. I am envious. Now TWO D90's in this thread.


----------



## toofan (Apr 11, 2010)

Cool: Cool Image. 

Now time to look for more advance photography ways. You could have used a deflector from left side of Image to remove that shadow in Lord Ganesha's ear and other parts if its not intentional. 

can you tell me whats the gains of Pro account on flicker.
Whats the need to do that?


----------



## Krow (Apr 11, 2010)

> Flickr offers two types of accounts: Free and Pro. Free account users are allowed to upload 100 MB of images a month and 2 videos. Also, if a free user has more than 200 photos on the site, they will only be able to see the most recent 200 in their photostream. The other photos that were uploaded are still stored on the site and links to these images in blog posts remain active. Free users can also contribute to a maximum of 10 photo pools. If a free account is inactive for 90 consecutive days, it will be deleted.
> 
> Pro accounts allow users to upload an unlimited number of images and videos every month and receive unlimited bandwidth and storage. Photos may be placed in up to 60 group pools, and Pro account users receive ad-free browsing and have access to
> account statistics.


Source: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flickr#Accounts


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 11, 2010)

wht abt picasa...i guess it is much better than flickr providing download image in original resolution for free users....correct me if m wrong....


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 11, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> wht abt picasa...i guess it is much better than flickr providing download image in original resolution for free users....correct me if m wrong....



Picasa is good but Flickr is better if you are into serious Photography as there are more photographers on Flickr than on Picasa.

@toofan - Yeah you're right. It didn't struck me while shooting.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Innocent Fun*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2320/4513878147_4380016cc8.jpg​


----------



## toofan (Apr 12, 2010)

What a shot. Very Well Done. Nicely composed.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 12, 2010)

@cool : compo is good in second pic ,but its just too dark  for my taste and that blue base in ganesh ji pic doesn't work for me .


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 12, 2010)

@stuge - I don't seem to get the exposure right from that tiny LCD. The shot was taken with sun in background hence it is dark. I think now i need to expose the pictures a bit on the LCD so as to appear them bright enough on LCD monitor. Any other solution?

@toofan, Thanks. Again any solution for the above? How you use to handle in your SX110IS?


----------



## toofan (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool: Increase the LCD brightness to high during sunlight and then set it to default after the shootout. In hard sunlight its difficult to see the actual view in LCD actually.

In your case if you had started using Photo-shop. you can go to image> adjustments>shadow/highlights. This is a easiest tool to use and most accurate.

If you still use gimp. you can try this
Increase the highlights by using curve. Moving it upwards.
Apply the mask over faces and other dark areas. 

After viewing your Image I too felt that the faces are in shadow. But this image is very strong composition wise. 
One more thing I had wished in this Image is: If that sea would have some more waves similar to that which is near the shore then there would be more to look at. As this is not a intended portrait. if its a intended portrait then its perfect(As the waves may be distracting).

Use fill flash most of the Time in harsh Day light to avoid shadows upfront. You can play with different strengths of Flash.

*img693.imageshack.us/img693/8868/45138781474380016cc8.jpg*img180.imageshack.us/img180/782/cooll.jpg

This only a try.

---------- Post added at 05:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------

It took not more then 5 mins. So as in old days photographers used to edit the Negative here we have lot more options.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 13, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2721/4516769815_339638c813_o.jpg

I didn't had the larger file.So, it was hard to process the way I want, before making it crap .

Increased Contrast ->exposure -> used nik plugin etc 

in CS4


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 13, 2010)

@stuge & @ toofan - Thanks for the modifications. The image looks better now. I tried adjusting curves in GIMP & here is the effect. What do you think? Nothing apart from that though.

*img263.imageshack.us/img263/5581/innocentfunre.jpg

@toofan - You're right about fill-flash but the subject was far off from me. It was almost taken at full zoom on my camera. I agree on the wave part too. This wasn't intended to be a portrait though. I wanted to capture the entire scene with waves & all.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 13, 2010)

skyscraper far far away 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2774/4518430744_fd459bfe91_b.jpg


_*A 25sec shot taken with B+W 110 filter*_ .Later processed


----------



## toofan (Apr 14, 2010)

Cool: yes you are in right direction but not up to the mark. See the image stuge and I had processed. Your image is lacking the contrast and sharpness. 

Processing involves following steps in sequence most of the time.

1. Removing unwanted things or cleaning the image if required. like i had removed the black spots in sea. I don't know what they are and not important to me so i removed them.
2. Increasing/decreasing the contrast  of image through levels and curves. if required.
3. Increasing/decreasing the overall brightness of image if required.
4. Adjusting the saturation or vibrance of particular part or whole Image as required. (Most of time decreasing the saturation and increasing the vibrance works for me). But here i increased the vibrance and didn't decreased the saturation.
5. Noise removal. I had done that using nik plugin.
5. Sharpening of image.

Stuge: Awesome Image. Apart from 25 sec what other settings you used.And some story and time of the image.
You can try to give it a wide angle look by cropping it from bottom. In my opinion it will look more interesting and put that horizon at lower third part of Image. Although this is not required but it can enhance the effect your image is producing of a city scape.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 14, 2010)

@toofan - Agree with you. You two have no doubt processed much better than me. I think it would take time as I don't want to go the PS way as I'm a Linux guy & hence would love to work on GIMP itself.

@stuge - I liked the image but the title doesn't suits it. What is 110 by the way?

A question for both of you. Do you know any software which can stitch panorma in Linux? I tried pandora gimp plugin & hugin but they are too complicated especially hugin.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 14, 2010)

*
Construction in full swing*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4027/4520464384_25026b71f7_b.jpg

_ spec :1/500,120mm,iso 200_

@toofan :if there were more builidings on the horizon, I would have done the same .

setting wise :f25,time 11:52am 32 sec , iso 200

@COOL:B+W 110 ND3.0 is a NEUTRAL density filter ,and is used for long exposure during daytime


----------



## toofan (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! Nicely taken and processed.

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 PM ----------

*img709.imageshack.us/img709/5342/dsc0031ujh.jpg

In my garden.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 14, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4520168235_a52f55b173_b.jpg

@stuge, Please post details of your PP's. It will be easy for newbies like us to learn. BTW, nice images 

@toofan, the image is nice.. but why is it looking grainy?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2010)

@stuge - very nicely processed. Like the deep sky behind the skyscrapers.

@vamsi - Hmmm... Good. Very Nice reflections.

@toofan - You have processed good but still the background is a mess to enjoy the image.


----------



## toofan (Apr 15, 2010)

Vamsi: beautiful image.

Cool:  Did you tired the chdk link i provided to you.

After loading of CHDK program your camera will have the following extra functionality:

 •
 Shutter-priority (Tv) exposure - via shutter value override feature

 •
 Aperture-priority (Av) exposure - via aperture value override feature
• Shooting in RAW, with RAW Average, RAW Sum, and RAW Develop features,

 save as .DNG (Digital Negative for wider compatibility)

 •
 Live histogram (RGB, blended, luminance and for each RGB channel)

 •
 Zebra mode (a live view of over and under-exposed areas of your picture)
•  Depth-of-ﬁeld (DOF)-calculator, Hyperfocal-calculator with instant Hyperfocal and
     Inﬁnity focus-set, and more

 •
 Battery indicator

 •
 RAW and Video space-remaining gauges with custom low-limit alerts

 •
 USB cable and wireless remote shutter release
•  Motion-detection trigger - automatically ﬁres camera on motion detection. (Able to
 capture lightning strikes.)

 •
 Customizable high-speed continuous (burst) Shutter-based (Tv), aperture-based (Av) and 


 ISO-based exposure bracketing (unlimited shots)

 •
 Focus bracketing (unlimited shots)

 •
 Adjustable Video quality and size (compression) adjustable while recording

 •
 Elimination of 1 GB video-size limit (for many DigicII cameras)

 •
 Zoom during video function (for cameras without this feature)

 •
 Shutter, Aperture, and ISO Overrides

 •
 Ultra-long shutter speeds - up to 64 seconds (much longer for supported cameras)

 •
 Ultra-fast shutter speeds - up to 1/10,000" and higher

 •
 High-speed Flash Sync at all speeds up to 1/64,000 of a second

 •
 Custom user-editable visible Grids for framing, cropping, and alignment

 •
 File browser

 •
 Text reader

 •
 Calendar

 •
 Games 

 •
 Fully customizable CHDK display, info placement, user-colors, fonts in menus, etc.

 •
 Custom CHDK User Menu (for instant recall of up to 10 favorite functions)

 •
 Scripts execution - including exposure bracketing, focus bracketing, intervalometer, etc

 •
 And other features too numerous to mention here

I had installed that on my memory card of SX110IS. and its working pretty well.

If you download this CHDK program then download the latest manual also. This will help you a lot to understand things easily.


I am enjoying this feature. Its totally harmless.

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------

Go to:-   *chdk.wikia.com/wiki/Downloads


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 15, 2010)

this is a noobish experiment with my face...took it under macro mode. and applied some Gaussian blur in PS.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2779/4523738968_53a967453e.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 15, 2010)

^^Nice experiment.

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/4701/dsc0038mn.jpg

*img255.imageshack.us/img255/7738/dsc0008d.jpg

*img683.imageshack.us/img683/3397/dsc0061q.jpg

In my Garden!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2010)

@toofan - Yes, I did try but didn't use it much till now. the screen though gets quite cluttered when enabled. But I'm not able to figure out as how to change the apertures, shutter-timings etc via CHDK. Currently I do it via camera menu.

@vamsi - Try using natural light from a window & shutoff your flash.

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

@toofan - Very nice set of images. Third one wins my vote for the best out of three.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2010)

@toofan, is it onion flower?

And the butterfly in third pic is just gorgeous........man she is so beautiful
Wow, nice catch.

Can I have a higher resolution photo of it?


----------



## Stuge (Apr 16, 2010)

Himalayas bathed in Sunlight 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4035/4524072024_8ee6e88a10_b.jpg

*Shot with tungsten WB  and cropped :*

@toofan : I liked 2nd and 3rd  ,but I felt in all the pictures bit of colours lacking .increase the saturation just  a bit .not a lot 

@cool ::in chdk -> menu does look messy ,but once you get hang of it .its easy .also chdk will you to record images  in raw .thats the reason many people use chdk with ixus etc .TO have more control over exposure


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2010)

Will that chdk program work for my cam SX10IS?


----------



## toofan (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks friends for appreciation. 

Ahinav: nice beautiful image and good experiment. 

Ritwik: yes its onion flower. Which size you need. 

Cool: you can turn off many options to display in LCD. Read the manual it will help you a lot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 16, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4526056148_2ac2b8bccc_b.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 16, 2010)

@stuge - Yes, I captured some images in .crw format but how can I process them? Any tips would be helpful as this would be first time I'm using RAW format. Without processing they seem to be dull.

Nice Image of the Himalayas. 



@rhitwick - You can use CHDK on your camera SX10 IS. Check this page & scroll down. Download the version as exact to your camera firmware. You can check firmware by starting camera in playback mode & then pressing Menu+Set.

@vamsi - What's that? Smoke of space shuttle or aircraft? Nothing special though in this image.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 17, 2010)

Flickr Hello  India !Delhi 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4526653230_4fd7f2c6f5_b.jpg

 cool do you use windows ?? .crw is raw format for canon cameras .you will need canon software + raw codec to open it .or photoshop or any editor that can handle .crw files .well ,thats the beauty of raw ,you have the power to handle your pictures


----------



## toofan (Apr 17, 2010)

*img361.imageshack.us/img361/1180/chamileon1.jpg

In my Garden!

Cool: google down for free raw converters/editors. Convert them to tiff or something then you can edit if you don't find and free editor of Raw.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

@stuge - I'm working in Linux.GIMP doesn't seems to handle .crw by default. Maybe a plugin should do or I'll go with Toofan's advice.

Very nice image. Liked the selective colouring.

@toofan - Sharp & awesome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

*My Friend on Phone!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4527881274_1f204ddb8e.jpg​


----------



## Stuge (Apr 17, 2010)

@cool :nice shot

see thislink *www.madox.net/blog/2008/11/25/how-to-open-canon-cr2-raws-in-ubuntu/


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4527829668_825473b23f.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4527244691_6b41acfa63.jpg



*farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4527244299_2499e6249c.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4527877008_40722c8493.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4527876464_a410418067.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4527245469_266d44b417.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

@stuge - Thanks.
I installed the ufraw but it is not integrated in GIMP. Well anyways the software loaded my image but was unable to read the exact EXIF data but still the image loaded properly. Now how can I start with RAW image processing? Again some tips would be helpful.


----------



## toofan (Apr 17, 2010)

Cool: excellent Image. Nice blurred background.
cool that software might have an option to convert to dng or to tiff. then after that you can edit the image in gimp. 
Raw is actually a file with no compression. You had to apply your white balance(optional), saturation(optional), sharpness, brightness contrast etc as per the your choice.

Cool there is a option in chdk menu to covert to dng see if that helps.

Stuge: 1st one is the best and the 5th one is also nicely taken.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 17, 2010)

Sea shell musicians (not sure in which exhibition I took this image ,but shoot this pix @ 1600iso .So,quite sure it was quite dark )

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4042/4528531762_fa02b379a4_b.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/4528534066_d83bd6feea_b.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2010)

@toofan - I'll try doing what you say. Thanks for help & appreciation.

@stuge - 2nd image is good of the sea shell musicians. Out of the first 5, I liked the first & the second.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Apr 18, 2010)

I am looking for a good Camera in the range if Rs 15,000, what would you guys suggest. I am looking for simple Household photography


----------



## toofan (Apr 18, 2010)

if looking for a DSLR then you can buy a Nikon D40X 8mp sensor from gray market. You will find around your budget. This will be best if looking for some serious photography.

Can you tell what features you need in camera?

---------- Post added at 05:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:46 AM ----------

Stuge: second on is more sharp and better.


----------



## toofan (Apr 18, 2010)

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/6695/dsc0044n.jpg

In my Garden!

1st Image I took he was unaware of me. So calm and relaxed. Then he figured me out and come in aggressive mood . See the changed color as the sign of Attacking mood.

C & C welcome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2010)

ritesh.techie said:


> I am looking for a good Camera in the range if Rs 15,000, what would you guys suggest. I am looking for simple Household photography



As I recommended in another thread, go with Canon SX120 IS as you don't need a DSLR unless you plan to get serious with Photography. Whereas a point & shoot will be easier to use than a DSLR for your family members.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 18, 2010)

I recomended you Panasonic FZ35 because I 've used both the points and shoots 

some +Ve points of Fz35

1 .Shoots in Raw format ( a big +ve IMO )

2 Even takes polarizer ( wards off unneccesary reflections )
3 18 x Zoom 

Even getting a point and shoot will only make you  more addictive towards photography  

Note : both the cameras will suck in dim light conditions  or night photography.
you can pm me if you want more info regarding pns


----------



## Stuge (Apr 19, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2717/4531723512_2db43d1615.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 19, 2010)

@stuge - A tighter crop would have looked more better IMO. Still a beautiful image.

@toofan - Nicely shot but I feel its a bit oversharpened.

*Samosa Bhel

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2104/4534542922_df9d9f9d77.jpg
*​


----------



## Stuge (Apr 19, 2010)

Imagination

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4057/4533944365_ae246d1cb5_b.jpg
Panorama of two pictures  (taken in continous mode from car ).Though it  was taken long  time back .

.
Location haramshala and camera used Canon Ixus 950is 

@cool Wel before posting ,I tried as much as cropping I could with the  pic  and this was best to my eyes 

@Toofan : nice shot of those creatures ..that I hate  ..kidding

@cool : nice pix ,but still not a mouth watering pic


----------



## Anorion (Apr 19, 2010)

@Stuge: the flowers one, the blurring is using the lense or pp? The blue-purple-yellow theme is wonderful. The sky looks strange in the panorama, but the orange growth is highlighted well. 
@toofan: nice catch with that lizard. They usually scram when I go near em.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 19, 2010)

@anorion : lens


----------



## Stuge (Apr 21, 2010)

Diwan-i-Aam(Hall of Public Audience)-Amber Fort
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4538026121_441817fe5e_b.jpg

Court  where raja (king ) would meet his official and respond to his audience (public ) . Victory ,dusherra or kings birthday was celebrated here .

Regarding processing  :Single image tonemapped ,then processed in Cs4 .These is bit of distrotion that I haven't rectified .I hope image is not tilted


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 21, 2010)

Want to buy a camera in 10-12k range. Have seen the Nikon Coolpix S4000 and Sony Cybershot DSC W320. Which one will be a better pick? Please help. Any other suggestions?

---------- Post added at 12:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------

I want to buy a camera in 10-12k range. Have seen the Nikon Coolpix S4000 and Sony Cybershot DSC W320. Which one will be a better pick? Please help. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Stuge (Apr 21, 2010)

Sheesh Mahal -Amber Fort (Close up )

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4539444931_3386ec9a71_b.jpg

HDR of three pictures (not a pseudo hdr of single image ) +distortions corrected


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2010)

Both the images are good stuge.
Liked the reflections in the first pic.


----------



## toofan (Apr 21, 2010)

First one is much much better.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2010)

need some help everyone....am confused between the canon SX200 and the SX120, I really need manual mode (and manual focus) hence going with canon, am willing to spend upto 16 k on the camera. please suggest.


----------



## toofan (Apr 21, 2010)

Go for sx120IS that way you will spend less and when you felt you developed as a photographer then you can go for costlier DSLR.

OR you can get a Nikon or Canon Entry level DSLR in range of 20k to 25k and this way you will be straight into the firing line.
Canon EOS 1000D with kit lens: Rs 22500.oo
Nikon D3000 with kit lens: Rs 22500.00

IMO you should go for a DSLR which is cheap and you will not have to upgrade very soon.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/7817/dsc0028ce.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2010)

@toofan: thanks, was initially plannning for a DSLR but need something compact, will compromise a bit for now.....the only advantage that the SX200 has over the SX120 is high def video, can anyone tell me some more?


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 21, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> @toofan: thanks, was initially plannning for a DSLR but need something compact, will compromise a bit for now.....the only advantage that the SX200 has over the SX120 is high def video, can anyone tell me some more?



SX200 has a 12MP sensor compared to 10MP on SX120.

SX200 has 12x optical zoom as compared to 10x on SX120.

SX200 has fastest shutter speed of 1/3200 as compared to 1/2500 on SX120.

SX200 has a battery pack while SX120 has 2 AA batteries.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 22, 2010)

@izzikio rage : Dude IMO you shd save up and get an entry level dslr .Most preferably get Canon 1000D it has CMOS sensor .Whereas D3000 has CCD sensor .

in b/w canon has launched Canon SX210 (it has 14x zoom ) .

Regarding majordifference b/w SX120 and SX200 is SX120 isn't wide enough .SX120 is 36mm and SX200 is 28mm wide .

to understand the difference see this image 

*media.canon-asia.com//products/digitalcameras/powershotsx200is/pic2.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 22, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> @toofan: thanks, was initially plannning for a DSLR but need something compact, will compromise a bit for now.....the only advantage that the SX200 has over the SX120 is high def video, can anyone tell me some more?



SX120IS without bill is around 12500.00
and 210IS will be above 22000.00

If you need quality then go for 210IS but I had used 200IS it has a maximum f stop of 3.5 where as 120 IS have 2.8.
200is had a panorama mode I liked that.

Quality and features are more in 210IS. It has lithium battery which is quick to charge. only will take 2 hours while AA batteries will take minimum of 11-12 hours and maximum of 30 hours. Depends upon the charger you buy.

If you have 20k then buy DSLR other wise you have no choice other then sx120IS.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 22, 2010)

@toofan - The above portrait is nice. The greyscale conversion is working fine so is the superb composition.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks everyone.....will go for the sx120, the f stop values are something I really want to experiment with, the 25mm wide effect can probably be done by taking 2 images and joining them (hail photoshop) as for batteries will carry around an extra pair. 12x vs 10x and hidef video is something I can probably live without for the time being.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 22, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> thanks everyone.....will go for the sx120, the f stop values are something I really want to experiment with, the 25mm wide effect can probably be done by taking 2 images and joining them (hail photoshop) as for batteries will carry around an extra pair. 12x vs 10x and hidef video is something I can probably live without for the time being.


in b/w forgot to tell you about* Panasonic Fz35*(shoots raw +18x + can take polarizer(need ti be bought seperately) .In grey it will cost you around Rs17,500 + all the manual modes you need .

read this *www.brighthub.com/multimedia/photography/articles/2143.aspx

IMO there is no why you can replace wide angle with a panorama or vise versa .Rest is upto you ..Good luck


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks stuge...this one's a little out of my league, any idea what the FZ28 costs? it also has the manual mode and stuff right? 

could you please tell me the retail price, want to get the warranty.


----------



## toofan (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup FZ35 is an awesome camera. I had used FZ28 manual focusing on it is very easy and very very feature rich. It has 18x optical zoom + full manual control + raw+ hd vedio.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 23, 2010)

Incredible Golconda Fort !

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4542854501_4daedb2a00_b.jpg

*picture taken with B+W ND110 ,then tonemapped and processsed.*

CHeck the black and white version too 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4543489072_77c355d8f7_b.jpg

@izziko :well ,if you want to buy with warranty ,then most cameras will be out of you reach .I 'm not sure about FZ28 .

I guess SX120 is the only option left ..Since you want warranty also .


----------



## chitvan (Apr 23, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAEp29i1FrxLV5Ea0xCjoN8qa-CH5kv8IOIuiSvvpyPgAYR7RT3mslK4V4VTFid9Cjp2O3-oVqKF1iKBmCz0SYo8Am1T1ULT1kWuOFV9iOkYl1bt3hlNCk3rY.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAHGoNX5LGd-USvz84y4pe7JFrUp8YgmFoyGSSnGcx7D-0ZTCLzfBu2QVBedhQnWmCAokyOBRmTLuOUTOdSibdZEAm1T1UIvl7dMivD5lbC1mEpiIhXqyEvLp.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAD_281vtWejz1ELUl4f2vsw8SBI4SHJcLZZSaNs7dxMoICBJIdy73F6LzNLepJhcwlYDhjtKhddj7jmi7Xx9_JQAm1T1UJysP_omHfBithU0f1GSsexG_nr7.jpg
_________
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/S8rt79YKVCI/AAAAAAAAB5c/UyYct272iEI/Untitled_Panorama4_1-vert.jpg
_________


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4544418553_50dd0c44a1_b.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Apr 23, 2010)

good work chitavan  awesome pictures .Just a thing that I have noted in those panos .you have sharpened them bit more than required (halos around the trees suggest that ) .
@vamsi ..nice shot


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2010)

@stuge - The B&W version looks good. Nicely processed.

@chirag - 1st is the best out of the lot.

@vamsi - Good Snap.

Feeling nice to see such good pics. Hope my days goes good now.


----------



## toofan (Apr 23, 2010)

Stuge: colored version is looking better then b/w.
Chitvan: nicely taken. 
Vamsi: Nice shot but It would be more appealing if the background would be blurred out.

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/230/oooooqk.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks a lot Abhinav,Gaurav & Vimal...
@Abhinav:
nice clicks...liked both...colored & B/W...
@Vimal:
nice catch...

see my some works on B/W...
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADnAJJoabPtXwk-Rg1yzT2cgCKOnHReEzeALizQPEpYZC6asYVAPO4kUMhpbi-QCUm9E0UQM6FC4TgsWws9P6fMAm1T1ULurbDG3YPx0CC2PiSegxwWCpe_m.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAMFwxpmDrGjM8nrLq5aFYFgA8poOaedbipJvgvX7Fw2zo3leBxPhnA-x0yn5M1g6e8wTAaiOi8a6W37sI3rRthUAm1T1UBhc1S55kPdtFmIMO0A6QemVU472.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAE6feVPP30ytK5sn4gidkkj0eLVqBnkwY0GumwZBc8uf6jrxvH9CB3obQWOw6IJ1bT4CJn0qbtxBqzAah9zUBGwAm1T1UJGC4k-2mNIZ6CORruKgL_QSMKGI.jpg
_________


----------



## toofan (Apr 23, 2010)

After all your building works. I am posting my first Building.

*img412.imageshack.us/img412/1846/dsc0086uo.jpg

The _Raj Bhavan_ or the Governor's House.
It was built by British as a residence of Governor of North West Province.

Chitvan: some extra ordinary Images by you.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2010)

guess the sx120 is final....any suggestions about e bay? it shows the camera as 10k bucks, cash on delivery in delhi. should I go for it?


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 23, 2010)

@Toofan, ur image is too white? Any reason or intentional?


----------



## toofan (Apr 24, 2010)

Ritwik: two reasons
1. I took it in bright sunlight
2. I processed this image at a text setting of LCD. In this setting I have decreased the Brightness and contrast so save my eyes from strain.

Thanks for pointing out. I will process it again at standard settings.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2010)

@toofan - I agree with Rhitwick, correct that & we should have a great image.

@chirag - Nice snaps again.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 24, 2010)

Been experimenting with some normal images, m using Sony DSC W-210

Would appreciate your feedback on improving

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K9Hi6rNBI/AAAAAAAAAQc/6KXZzDWSomE/s512/DSC00430.JPG

My old building cat, disappeared a few weeks ago 

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 PM ----------

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K9H-0sNRI/AAAAAAAAAQg/wX3fBrcEqOQ/s640/DSC01460.JPG
Our clg farewell party a week ago in disc. Tried to take pics without flash, this is one of d try. Added saturation for theme.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K9Hx4OEWI/AAAAAAAAAQk/QguZT2CjkVA/s640/DSC01469.JPG
The service desk, liked d light. Was real hard to get clear shot.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K9IJGd5jI/AAAAAAAAAQo/BjeD8NlZiV0/s640/DSC01471.JPG

---------- Post added at 03:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K9ITARwJI/AAAAAAAAAQs/2wfajV5Rz5w/s640/DSC01544.JPG

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

The following images are of me experimenting with me 
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K-NgjZkYI/AAAAAAAAAQ4/oqzEO-FkVuk/s512/DSC01579.JPG

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K-OMIaJeI/AAAAAAAAARA/eaG-29KaDzo/s800/Timepass.jpg
This is a modefiled version of last image, trying to make a scary wallpaper of me.

---------- Post added at 03:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9K-OdZ_lsI/AAAAAAAAARE/F3hIY3l9Riw/s800/edited1.jpg


----------



## toofan (Apr 24, 2010)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/6430/dsc0086nf.jpg

This is the correct version with correct settings.

izziko_rage: Don't buy from ebay. As you live in delhi. go and personally visit the shop and you will get them 500 to 1000 cheap. Do buy a 2500mAh rechargeable batteries and a fast charger which can charge them in less then 11 hours. I bought Uniross 2500 mAh batteries and there charger. Batteries are the best I have but the charger used to took 26 hours to charge them. Then I bought the Kodak charger it takes 11 hours.

Ins-ANI: Your images are matching a special theme so looking extremely effective. If they would have posted alone then they would be ordinary or even worse like your first shot of cattu.

Good work/thinking and keep practicing.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Stuge would have processed it to its maximum effect.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 24, 2010)

Race against time 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4548365788_406534711e_b.jpg

7.1 sec shot taken with B+W ND110 filter 
at around 1:43pm 

@INS :trying to show harms or smoking or drinking nice 
@toofan : you picture is a good candidate for hdr  lovely shot 
@chitvan : fantastic shots


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 24, 2010)

@stooge,@toofan
Thanks 4 d appreciation. As i told you,i own a digital cam (made for dummies).. What else can i try with it? It really kills me to think that i am handicapped with limitation of my cam. The only creativity i can show is on image editing tools 

Any advices for under privileged class?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 24, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4545359066_58b2d5381b.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 24, 2010)

@stuge
sry for mis spelling ur  name,
The above image is great. I don't know how you did it, but still i would say- nice work 
I would love to learn the same.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 24, 2010)

@Vimal:
@Gaurav:
@Abhinav:
Thanks guys...

@Vimal:
agree with Abhinav....your image is best for HDR...as all details are visible....

@Abhinav:
thats awesome image...very nice..motion blur worked very well...
u could clone out that left sided banner....

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

My friend Panam trying to capture shadow..
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKNtuyG-8KNyCEzyXUukCOAUd2HakyVX7RAAl0TafTV0MTVb-jYY1v47lUEq_C4jJBizhK7Yy5wnTUYGof0UnzkAm1T1UMnvWPu_Yjwv5LaWPiAyXRIncbn0.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAP7f6tYD66Cuj311WqYtGKILptq6fxaABB_CWZa-VL5sG6ND1cdLOhekaWFxzm70K9GGzTIT0DXx1R_99UknPQMAm1T1UCMPlWZxBoPkYqd2eQ7oSfJQSzj7.jpg
_________
my friend Ashish in action
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKLNaVsr43N727fYL6KGQDraqXoHH0L6zp_eKTz6mVa4po6Wy6nbvUf2ReLohGfyZyTjue1Xw7b1XD_UvXsU-cUAm1T1UFs16W5XMolj4rxbRqY2nt_1sbER.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAO12ClM0npVXNH_0Vzx0sxlLtl8DByILqi6DiKCJWHD5VgSkaFq3BvSxA-l_PA8ASijisP4tIZ56xcq_yA-qH4gAm1T1UB-xa2WPKJfiVXi-jxo8iGm4CM0o.jpg
_________


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2010)

@chirag - Nice snaps again. Was it any photography trips?

@toofan -Yeah, it seems perfect now. Sharp throughout the frame.

@INS_ANI - Psychedlic or whatever its called suits your photo theme. The post processing is done good.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 24, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @chirag - Nice snaps again. Was it any photography trips?


Thanks....
yup i & my 6 friends had a Photography trip to Sarkhej Roja,Ahmedabad.
thats awesome place...
i know u are in Orkut too....
then u can see more snaps from friends here...
*www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=92211595&tid=5461267224327299593
*www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs?cmm=92211595&tid=5461250667228373513

actually we all met on orkut...b4 that we didnt know each other..
as i made a community for my state named "Photography club of Gujarat"...only for making group of ppl having same interest...
then we arrange a trip to the place near city...& we succeed in that...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice Chirag. I'm too searching for some photofreaks here in Mumbai but the response has been lukewarm till now but still I'm trying.
What about PCGI?


----------



## chitvan (Apr 25, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice Chirag. I'm too searching for some photofreaks here in Mumbai but the response has been lukewarm till now but still I'm trying.
> What about PCGI?


i think there are many photographers from Mumbai...
u can try on orkut communities...there is community named "Photography Club of Mumbai" with 6,462 members...

ya i m member of PCGI too....even i m moderator of it...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2010)

@ toofan: thanks dude...will check out the shop

and amazing photos everyone....have been away from photography for quite some time...hope the new camera will change things..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2010)

Some of my pics....taken from Sony T100 P&S...I really feel there is too much compromise in a P&S Camaras...will get DSLR as soon as I had the money

Below one is the original one...no post processing done...I love the light effect here
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9Q9BZw4U6I/AAAAAAAAE2Q/0NPePtk425I/s800/DSC03717.JPG

My kitti...have done some editing using picasa
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9Q89uphGFI/AAAAAAAAE2E/NeG2vyUzH9U/s800/DSC03702.JPG

This one is a makdee...I tried my best to make it scary...but I think its just too dark
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9Q85Ape_UI/AAAAAAAAE18/RzfGtJzgSOM/s800/DSC03697.JPG

This is original one
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9Q83Dk9ccI/AAAAAAAAE10/idqaKPjLQMo/s400/DSC03695.JPG

U guys rock on this thread


----------



## toofan (Apr 26, 2010)

Stuge: Nice clean and well composed and processed.
Vamsi: Excellent shot. The unusual angle make this shot special. It seems very emotional dog. Nice expressions. Nicely captured, composed and the railing is adding a natural frame to this image.

Chitvan: 2nd and 4th are the best. Try to bring some details out in the background of second image. Let see what comes out.

Sujoyp: 1st one is better among others. Keep practicing.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 26, 2010)

*Haunted House*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3258/4553342203_e590948f92_o.jpg​


----------



## toofan (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool: you failed to create the feel of the image.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 26, 2010)

@toofan - Actually I didn't do anything to the image. It was shot like that. Just a few saturation & contrast settings in GIMP. Nothing else.

Well I thought it was a good image.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 26, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Some of my pics....taken from Sony T100 P&S...I really feel there is too much compromise in a P&S Camaras...will get DSLR as soon as I had the money


you can do better with your P&S....just work on composition....
i use P&S too...

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




toofan said:


> Chitvan: 2nd and 4th are the best. Try to bring some details out in the background of second image. Let see what comes out.
> .


Thanks for suggestion...
i already tried it...but i feel it was flat with same light...so i used gradient & vignette to make them dark....
Thanks...

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

@Gaurav...
its not bad....but u can do better by editing..
try Photoscape OR Paint.Net for editing..


----------



## Stuge (Apr 26, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4020/4554620804_5f76996a81_b.jpg

*black and white*
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1379/4552403251_94a4e350a3_b.jpg

 there is reason why photographers  or enthusiats use mac and Winodows for digital photography.
you shd dual boot windows and Linux.Start using Photoshop or Lightroom .


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2010)

@stuge...the black & white one is superb..


----------



## chitvan (Apr 27, 2010)

Stuge said:


> you shd dual boot windows and Linux.Start using Photoshop or Lightroom .


but these soft are not free....
how is availability of software in Mac...?
my bro wanna buy new PC...
he just decided Dell with Vista...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 27, 2010)

GIMP is powerful enough its just that PS got famous due to being on Windows platform which is used by majority of computer users. Sure getting help for GIMP is difficult as most of the sites offer tutorials for PS but then again there are many communities which offer the same for GIMP.

@chirag - I don't have such good Post Processing skills. Maybe that's the reason my pictures don't stand out from yous guys who are masters in PP. Another thing is being an ardent Linux user, I use GIMP while most(or all) here use PS. Trying to do my best but for timebeing I prefer to shoot as perfect as I can on the camera itself.

@stuge - The second one wins my vote. Nice snap. Coloured one feels over saturated.

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:47 PM ----------

*Depth Of Field*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4556872741_a05c717db4_o.jpg​


----------



## Stuge (Apr 27, 2010)

Well ,coloured one is ok because its a HDR ,but yes black and white is always loved for street photography 

G5 : its just not how powerful GIMP is .problem  is it just doesn't have  any plugins to work with  ..I have used GIMP and left for the same reason .I was also relcutant to  intitally (since it  was free ) ,but then  I realized how post processing is important to digital photography .Specially ,when I started shooting in RAW. .*"picture without PP is  just  a half baked product "
*
in b/w  I use Capture NX (software that came  with camera +CS4 

@Chitvan :        Piracy  Pay for the CS4 or PS if  it pays you for the work you do or else its just not possible to pay that much of money .Yes ,I'm poor can't buy both Camera and Software untill I get money from it .

@Cool : shallow dof is the main reason why people get DSLR  .Point and shoot due to its small sensor are just paralized in this sense .they have large depth of field .*f8 is like f22 (don't know the real maths ) on a Cropped senor (APS-C).
*
Point and shoot can be really handy for macros due to large depth of field (though its  not a true macro  they provide in point and shoot. you will need to use raynox etc).

little info shared .I hope you like it


----------



## chitvan (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> GIMP is powerful enough its just that PS got famous due to being on Windows platform which is used by majority of computer users. Sure getting help for GIMP is difficult as most of the sites offer tutorials for PS but then again there are many communities which offer the same for GIMP.
> 
> @chirag - I don't have such good Post Processing skills. Maybe that's the reason my pictures don't stand out from yous guys who are masters in PP. Another thing is being an ardent Linux user, I use GIMP while most(or all) here use PS. Trying to do my best but for timebeing I prefer to shoot as perfect as I can on the camera itself.



i m not master in PP...
i use Photoscape for editing....which is very small & free software & very easy to use...
my all those B/W images edited in Photoscape only..
u can install Photoscape on Linux too using wine...
GIMP is very slow in editing....even u can use photofilter....which is free too...


----------



## toofan (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool: I dosn't mean that your processing failed. What i meant is that You failed to capture the subject properly. In this image the main attraction is taken by the space between the house and trees. Image should be composed in such a way that attention goes to the House. Hope you got the point. 

What I mostly do is use levels and curves. Sometimes saturation and vibrance. Removing noise if any and Then adding sharpness at he last. Yes a masking these effects to pop the subject out. But I am not as good as stuge or Chitvan. 

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/7843/dsc0058h.jpg
Fire in Forests.

Every year in summers the jungles of Uttarakhand catch fire. I took this shot on tripod at a shutter speed of 25 sec with remote.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 27, 2010)

@stuge - Yeah got it. Thanks for the explanation. I left Windows because I want to live guilt free & then again I like the fast releases & features offered by Linux distros & softwares. I did feel the pinch of lack of plugins in GIMP but I'm ready to learn the hard way around. I have the patience. At the moment I don't even have funds to get a entry level DSLR, leave alone a good mid range one or even PS alongwith genuine windows. Being at your level is not an easy job but I'll be happy even if I get to about half of your level.

@chirag - OK, I'll keep your recommendations in mind.

@toofan - Nice capture.

@all - Any comments on the above image will be appreciated.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Yeah got it. Thanks for the explanation. I left Windows because I want to live guilt free & then again I like the fast releases & features offered by Linux distros & softwares. I did feel the pinch of lack of plugins in GIMP but I'm ready to learn the hard way around. I have the patience. At the moment I don't even have funds to get a entry level DSLR, leave alone a good mid range one or even PS alongwith genuine windows. Being at your level is not an easy job but I'll be happy even if I get to about half of your level.



Dude, no probs...a lot of us actually lot worse than you.
And, u r doing pretty good with ur cam than others who have a great cam but knows nothing about photography.

Don't worry and don't dishearten. You are a student and not financially independent. A lot of us here actually work can afford something u dream of.

One positive point is, you have a lot of time ahead of you, when you will be of our age, not only you will be a pro but you could fund your dream too...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

Friends I want some tips to improve on my moon pic below....actually I took it in full dark night...can a P&S can focus on moon? what should I do to take this pic better
I took it on ISO 800
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9cu9OHwvBI/AAAAAAAAE48/z5qjmvbqFN8/s400/DSC03785.JPG

2nd one I took in evening at ISO 800 and did some editing
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9cvEIiSB4I/AAAAAAAAE5A/tPTu5EBrBZg/s400/DSC03777.JPG
Can I have this type of effect at dark night?


----------



## chitvan (Apr 28, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Friends I want some tips to improve on my moon pic below....actually I took it in full dark night...can a P&S can focus on moon? what should I do to take this pic better
> I took it on ISO 800
> *lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9cu9OHwvBI/AAAAAAAAE48/z5qjmvbqFN8/s400/DSC03785.JPG
> 
> ...


if your camera has manual mode..then...
keep shorter exposure & lower ISO...


----------



## toofan (Apr 28, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Friends I want some tips to improve on my moon pic below....actually I took it in full dark night...can a P&S can focus on moon? what should I do to take this pic better
> I took it on ISO 800
> 2nd one I took in evening at ISO 800 and did some editing
> 
> Can I have this type of effect at dark night?



sujoyp: 1st image is excellently taken. Nice compo and beautiful.

for taking 2nd Image
1. check earlier posts of this thread.
2. use least ISO possible.
3. Use point focus .
4. Use tripod.
5. zoom maximum of optical available.
6. crop heavily.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

@chitvan No my cam dont have exposure control

@toofan ...thanks for compliment...
Less ISO means more time I think...then I have to get a tripod
I zoomed maximum(5x) and cropped to near half

thanks for advice


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 28, 2010)

@sujoyp - If you don't have a tripod then you can make do for timebeing by supporting your camera on any solid rigid surface.

Also try to under-expose the moon. If you keep perfect exposure then moon will seem brighter & you'll not get its surface texture.

You may like to read : *How to take a perfect Moon Shot*

@rhitwick - Yes, I agree with you. Thanks.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Its ME!*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3285/4560196184_2924787dce_o.jpg

The above shot was taken by my friend while I was taking his shot. 
Spent around an hour or so on retouching it on GIMP. Tried curves, blurred the background using gaussian blur, played with other settings & then gave it a sprocket hole feel from decor. Any suggestions on how I can enhance it further?​


----------



## toofan (Apr 28, 2010)

Cool: Wow. Nice shot. For this type of shots you don't need heavy processing. Its looking nice and unnoticed whatever you have done. 

check by  increasing  a bit of sharpening.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 28, 2010)

@sujoyp : your cam shd have EV control in 1/3 +/-.Even my older  A540IS(broken ) had it .Check A570IS manual .

Well ,with 4x Zoom you can only try out composition with trees, clouds ,buildings ,etc (like you have been doing right now ).

otherwise ,to get a clear picture of moon (with high zoom ) it is  always  better to click numerous shots ,and then stack them .To get the detail  and less noise .

@G5 : nice shot  .._I just hope you don't download mp3's or any  music  file or even watch pirated movies,  and always  buy music cd's to remain  guilty free_  (j_ust pulling your leg_  ).


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

@Stuge....yeh u r right...there is an EV control but it say brightness soo I never thought that its an exposure control....anyway I used it even before...just that I didnt know..it has +2 to -2 range

I know my cam with 5x optical cant take too good pic of moon...just trying


----------



## toofan (Apr 28, 2010)

sujoyp: no need to under expose or over expose. Use spot metering in place of evaluative or center weighted. 

*img524.imageshack.us/img524/4276/moon5.jpg

Camera Model Name    Canon PowerShot SX110 IS
Shooting Date/Time    31/08/2009 7:16:13 AM
Tv (Shutter Speed)    1/320
Av (Aperture Value)    4.5
ISO Speed    80


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 28, 2010)

@stuge & @ toofan - The pic I posted above was blurred using gaussian blur in gimp to get some DOF. I outlined myself using the free select tool & then inverting the selection. Still as you know selection can't be perfect pixel to pixel & as such one can see a thin line distinguishing the background & the subject in larger versions of the image. How can this be made less noticeable? Dodge tool or so?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2010)

@toofan...ur pic is just the perfect one...what I want...I cant zoom much...but I will surely try tomorrow...today is kindda cloudy here


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I know my cam with 5x optical cant take too good pic of moon...just trying


which camera do u use?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2010)

@chitvan yes you can, take it at full zoom with spot metering and then crop it ...will give you a good shot ....my sony w150 did.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> @chitvan yes you can, take it at full zoom with spot metering and then crop it ...will give you a good shot ....my sony w150 did.



are u answering to me....!!!!
what have i asked...?where?


----------



## toofan (Apr 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @toofan...ur pic is just the perfect one...what I want...I cant zoom much...but I will surely try tomorrow...today is kindda cloudy here



No one can zoom that much. Just crop it at 100%.

---------- Post added at 08:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------

Cool: have you heard about mask in layers. Apply this to fine tune the selection you make. Zoom to 100% to 200% and then finetune the edges with brush tool. Using black and white in mask.
if you can't get me then google it how to do this in gimp. Gimp is very powerful to use.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

@chitvan...I use Sony T100..

@toofan cropping it make it distorted....it dosnt look clean....its on ISO200 and spot metering

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9kUSYbidWI/AAAAAAAAE7s/VXdWxQU_gdQ/s800/DSC03795_2.JPG

original looks like
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9g9DSe32MI/AAAAAAAAE6c/ZCq2RXWlXVY/s400/DSC03793.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2010)

To take pictures in pitch dark use low ISO (ISO80) and lowest shutter speed.

Try to take the same picture with ISO80 and 15 Sec shutter delay.

BUT remember, if u r going to take picture in ISO80 use a tripod or keep the cam on some surface. Even if the cam shakes for a fraction of second ur picture will come blurred.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> To take pictures in pitch dark use low ISO (ISO80) and lowest shutter speed.
> 
> Try to take the same picture with ISO80 and *15 Sec shutter* delay.
> 
> BUT remember, if u r going to take picture in ISO80 use a tripod or keep the cam on some surface. Even if the cam shakes for a fraction of second ur picture will come blurred.



i guess longer exposure can ruined the pic...
check exit data of Vimal`s posted image....
Shutter Speed is 1/320 for that shot...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for ur advices...
How can I change shutter speed in my cam...there is no such option...
Today I will try on ISO80...let me see what comes out


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2010)

For shooting the moon one doesn't needs a slow shutter as 15secs even at ISO 80. What Rhitwick suggested is partially correct though.

Sujoy I suggest when you release the shutter don't do it manually, use self-timer to prevent the camera shake.

@toofan - I have heard about the masks but will google it as I don't know anything about them.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks guys for ur advices...
> How can I change shutter speed in my cam...there is no such option...
> Today I will try on ISO80...let me see what comes out



i guess your camera doesnt have manual mode...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

@chitvan...yaah u r right...it dont have manual shutter speed mode

@Cool G5...ur idea is excellent...I will keep it in self timer...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2010)

chitvan said:


> are u answering to me....!!!!
> what have i asked...?where?



whoops, that post was meant for sujoyp, he was asking about taking a moon shot with a cam that does not have a manual mode....

@sujoyp: if your camera has a program mode or even a landscape mode that will set the focus to infinity, then use spot metering and cropping to get a good shot....take the shot at the full resolution of the camera so that the crop results are good.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Mango - King of Fruits

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4562207091_4ce326159f_o.jpg

*The JPG is compressed to load faster on slower connections. I pulled the slider too far so one can see the artifacts, please ignore them.​


----------



## Anorion (Apr 29, 2010)

_Aam_chi Mumbai. That is delicious.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2010)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2774/4503328390_c94c7284aa.jpg

posting something after a long long time...


----------



## toofan (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool: thanks for posting cool cool mangoes. Nicely taken.

izziko: beautiful shot and excellent composition.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

@izzikio_rage...ur pic is beautiful..

today its cloudy here soo no moon shot today....will try tomorrow


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> *Mango - King of Fruits
> 
> *The JPG is compressed to load faster on slower connections. I pulled the slider too far so one can see the artifacts, please ignore them.​



thats nice image...liked it....
u can try different angles too....lower angle...


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2010)

@Cool, nice shot....
Ab kuch bhej bhi deta idhar


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4562795779_620ec150ed_o.jpg


@sujoyp : this has been taken from my sony w-150.......it does not have the quality of the high optical zoom cameras but is still worth a shot.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2010)

@izziko_rage - The image you posted on previous page is beautifully composed. Only defect I see in it is the tilted horizon.

@toofan, chirag, anorion - Thanks.

@rhitwick - Come at my home.  Ab tumhari bari.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

@izzikio_rage...yaah its good...but how much optical zoom does ur cam have...how did u manage to take soo sharp pic with w-150...was it a full moon day that day


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2010)

my cam has a 5x optical zoom....the moon was three quarters full ...that is usually the best time to shoot it...(I think someone else also mentioned this fact...a full moon will show no details ) ...I used irfanview to crop the photo

@cool g5: now that you mention it....it is a bit tilted...will take care next time...thanks


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAOPJV4nnAq62PL8M2VJfdVSSfIcUNRp5PHESA9nB1RjccgdRznXwSdVJTmn67MrI9p_xN75oCkU9kLOYVEGap4kAm1T1UKuFbTneFW3sZe4w1XOHLKrDKL5G.jpg

this one captured at Rock Garden,Chandigarh,
actually i was capturing the water vessels only & the girl was posing for her father to be captured & then i clicked...

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGWC6YQEdYe5t3I3wR1NNqtBAfgABtGtg_6UfmQd7MmFX3NYnYqLR1wzfl8X1STQiGai3AjjkUrCrBX9QVW8m9kAm1T1UFFVysycbmRhfmcUYVCZhsrGzHc9.jpg

---------- Post added at 05:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 PM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAANNKr4goGTHxaOlqg5_i6VvPUJdWOMC3gGxFGjr7kg5ECKVWwMIG2Tevhx2raLr3rUZmc4GhKkWDb3QEH8xPKJUAm1T1UFaa1UbCSECOH8dkGdmvQXqsy5US.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 29, 2010)

@chirag - Are you fascinated with B&W Photography?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2010)

@chitvan...great pics man...good shot.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 29, 2010)

@chitvan, dude you last b/w photos were gr8 but these seems to me a bit overexposed, even when converted to b/w they are too bright.

Specially the cracked soil one, its too painful for eyes.
How about toning down the pic a bit more.

//Totally my independent opinion.


----------



## toofan (Apr 30, 2010)

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/436/dsc0076fn.jpg
I was asking him to pose for me but he was doing what ever come to his mind.
Then I asked him to scare me with his eyes and this is what he did.
*img34.imageshack.us/img34/2586/dsc0080vm.jpg
Dared to disturb me!

1st one is not processed and taken at high ISO.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2010)

@toofan - I liked the 2nd one. Nice expressions.

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------

*Perfume Bottle*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3325/4564504207_ea63e33489.jpg


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 30, 2010)

^ thanks for the idea. There are lot of perfume bottles in my house.. will experiment with them now.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 30, 2010)

@:
Thanks guys for appreciation...


rhitwick said:


> @chitvan, dude you last b/w photos were gr8 but these seems to me a bit overexposed, even when converted to b/w they are too bright.
> 
> Specially the cracked soil one, its too painful for eyes.
> How about toning down the pic a bit more.
> ...


yup... you are right...
its over contrasted...

---------- Post added at 11:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

@Vimal:
2nd one looks nice....nice expression...
@Gaurav:
perfume pic is good...liked colors


----------



## toofan (Apr 30, 2010)

Cool: Excellent capture. Nicely taken. A perfect example of product photography. 

Can you explain how you took it. The lightning. setup etc.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 1, 2010)

These are a series of pics of kitten.. hope u guys will like it.

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9Ngr7lti2I/AAAAAAAAASo/4r4SMlHrKfk/s800/DSC00363%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NgzTKoVCI/AAAAAAAAASs/ZL8Hya3_Ae8/s720/DSC00365%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9Ng4IKTE8I/AAAAAAAAASw/LdfprCLfO3Y/s640/DSC00427%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9Ng8YyfHgI/AAAAAAAAAS0/04p9p8DPz7o/s800/DSC00428%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NhBVndwuI/AAAAAAAAAS4/ulhkmcyr5gs/s640/DSC00429%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NhFdyN8DI/AAAAAAAAAS8/Eq1rj2uU2n0/s512/DSC00430%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NhIkkTGFI/AAAAAAAAATA/gIplvF0bhiI/s512/DSC00431%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NhMX6Yf-I/AAAAAAAAATE/BHVlFN8yogk/s512/DSC00432%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NhQqZmWZI/AAAAAAAAATI/-YFJFUMq8OU/s640/DSC00434%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9NhUskpDHI/AAAAAAAAATM/oGe5oCpNsZw/s512/DSC00446%20%5B%5D.JPG


----------



## Stuge (May 1, 2010)

*those kittens have vampire kind of ear * ..and good contributions everyone .

well,anyway from now on .I will not be posting every pic I post on my flickr account.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2010)

@coolg5....ur pic is soo clear..as toofan said what setup did u use

@INS-ANI...I liked the third and last one

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9rSk9p1GeI/AAAAAAAAE8Q/ZeAcpgbsHfc/s800/DSC03821.JPG
I tried something here
Any suggession to improve on the one below
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9rSijmv8tI/AAAAAAAAE8M/mKvfY8gwGoo/s400/DSC03818.JPG


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2010)

toofan said:


> Cool: Excellent capture. Nicely taken. A perfect example of product photography.
> 
> Can you explain how you took it. The lightning. setup etc.



Nothing fancy or high end equipment here. A table lamp with tubelight was used to throw light on the subject & a thermocol sheet was used to bounce the light from the front back onto the object. These days I'm trying to improve my product photography skills.

Any more ideas guys?

Thanks.


@sujoyp - In your pic its difficult to see the object properly. try the technique I discussed above. Can you remove the glass kettle? If so it would be much better as the mirror is reflection & causing chaos in the image.

@INS_ANI - Nice kittens. Brilliantly taken.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2010)

@coolG5 ....nope cant remove the glass...even I too didnt like it but helpless...thanks for the ideas


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4038/4502698349_58567e8665.jpg 

since we are on the subject of other creatures ...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @coolG5 ....nope cant remove the glass...even I too didnt like it but helpless...thanks for the ideas



Try slipping in a white A4 size sheet behing the kettle & then shooting with what I discussed above. Try it.


----------



## Gigacore (May 1, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4568063943_34929c5e5a_m.jpg *farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4568063947_d88aa3c421_m.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2010)

@gigacore....did u modified the 1st one...its soo dark
2nd one is excellent

Inspired by INS-ANI I took pic of my kittens at home...they r very scared soo very difficult to take pic of them

*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9z-SOQL13I/AAAAAAAAE9Y/mGYewVrc7j0/s400/DSC03828.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9z-TqD8-FI/AAAAAAAAE9c/ILUoWd5OgdI/s400/DSC03829.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S9z-Vxz8WpI/AAAAAAAAE9g/KjvdCGL0YTA/s400/DSC03836.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S90A1PKpfDI/AAAAAAAAE-Y/NrdIaFZAzj0/s400/DSC03832.JPG

Sorry for blue eye effect


----------



## Gigacore (May 2, 2010)

@ 			  				 					 					sujoyp No I didn't modify. I used to spot metering purposefully to darken the sky.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 2, 2010)

@sujoyp you will have to display a bribe to get their attention.  ..
try this.. place some bribe and play with them for 30 mins.. probably they will get used to the idea of camera and wont be scared.
In my case after they had their bribe they became serious abt what i was holding in my hand 

here's an edited version of #3 cat image from above.
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S90hh3wdklI/AAAAAAAAAUI/Nw45hUiIBa8/s720/cat1.jpg
Just reduced chrome in background and increased luminance of focus area.
Slight difference among the two pics, but surely this one is a bit visual appealing


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2010)

^^^LOL..I will try..actually the room is dark...and these kittens run away continuously...I found it quit difficult to focus and take these pics


----------



## Cool Joe (May 3, 2010)

Here are a few nice pics taken by my brother and his friends on a recent visit to Sikkim. I just touched them up a bit.

*lh5.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93ELWFKxkI/AAAAAAAAAGo/2jcHDgJTTLI/s512/DSC00884pp.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93ELdC4E-I/AAAAAAAAAGs/DjJyD_Cwivg/DSC00924pp.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93ELwJhC5I/AAAAAAAAAGw/Gd6xJuuKON4/s512/DSC00931pp.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93EMVq5dFI/AAAAAAAAAG0/eNW_DarlzNI/DSC00940pp.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93ENNmDuzI/AAAAAAAAAG4/OVcitWFRA9Y/DSC00978pp.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93EZXKhxyI/AAAAAAAAAG8/WC1uYMbaMwc/DSC01239pp.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93EaEaCeGI/AAAAAAAAAHA/xeqC34S9mVI/DSCN9174pp.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93EaVq4_iI/AAAAAAAAAHE/k54NWDt01FY/DSCN9339pp.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_hrgL1dQEEY4/S93Ea_2SblI/AAAAAAAAAHI/7ArDHSF-ESA/DSCN9351pp.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

Office photography (when too lazy to work   )

*www.imgx.org/files/61402_v2vto/DSC01368.jpg

(My past watch, now replaced with a Fast-Track one... was goofing around with my W810 cam in ofice)

*www.imgx.org/files/61403_dgbip/DSC01382.jpg

In canteen. Not very good, but just mentioned only because IMO the DOF effect has come pretty good


----------



## INS-ANI (May 3, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^^LOL..I will try..actually the room is dark...and these kittens run away continuously...I found it quit difficult to focus and take these pics



 try this..(if your are not an animal activist) take them out of the dark room.. and place them on dining table or any "safe" surface with some height. They are kittens and probably don't yet know to jump.. once there they will take some time to get used to  and will give you real angry or terrified faces 

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 AM ----------

Was experimenting with my Automatic Cam and found a way to increase exposure.. Though it works only in dark.
Here are the images, do make any suggestions if required.
(Exposure: approx 3-4 seconds)
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uTxEfiMI/AAAAAAAAAWY/Vvhf4KVnyUs/s800/DSC01670%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 03:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

The above image: Was waiting for car (with red backlight) to move, it didn't so i moved my cam!
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uVQ5gHeI/AAAAAAAAAW4/bJX8uL47R1g/s800/DSC01674%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uVh4uUsI/AAAAAAAAAW8/DOvHVuW2JeQ/s640/1.jpg
Experimenting with matchstick.
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uVTtWm8I/AAAAAAAAAXA/z_FBUd6vgs8/s640/DSC01651%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uWt2jA3I/AAAAAAAAAXE/WDmKdbPT2rE/s640/DSC01639%20%5B%5D.JPG
Lightning!
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uXzD0FwI/AAAAAAAAAXM/SbYFUArkZC0/s640/3.jpg
Experimenting with incense stick.
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S93uYc1MaMI/AAAAAAAAAXU/BUKQa64_wfQ/s640/5.jpg
Again the incense stick!


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2010)

@INS-ANI...thanks for the cool cat tips...although I have cats from last 7-8 years...these kittens dont come close to me much seem like giving some tasty bribe will do

@rhitwick...ur watch is out of focus man


----------



## Cool G5 (May 3, 2010)

@rhitwick - Watch as well as fork is poorly focussed. I think you went too close for camera to focus. The second shot is focussed but its focussed at around the neck of the fork. The focus in second should be around head of fork.


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

Gosh!!! guys, I took these with my Sony W810i mobile cam...watch is no exceptional thing but I kinda liked the fork thing.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 4, 2010)

Some of new attempts: Starting with original pic and then edited one:
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9-TFLgofmI/AAAAAAAAAY4/1qI6AtvQ5D8/s640/DSC0170%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9-TEHA3IPI/AAAAAAAAAYs/SQs4dnToZAY/s576/1.jpg
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9-TEvML_SI/AAAAAAAAAY0/LJ2xsGe31cw/s576/3.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S9-TEsAqcmI/AAAAAAAAAYw/9MXMD6nfgXY/s576/2.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2010)

@INS-ANI, ok you have got the concept, rather making rounds only, try with some shapes, letters...
How about writing ur forum name in this method


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2010)

@INS_ANI - Block light entering your room by closing the windows & shutting the crevices with newspapers. Better if you try Light Painting at night time. What is the light source you're using here? What are camera settings?


----------



## INS-ANI (May 4, 2010)

@rhitwick
I am using a Automatic Cybershot Cam, and accidently discovered this setting in nigh mode of the cam. In night mode, with low light on object  the cam automatically provides an exposure of 3 seconds.
Thats quite small time,not enough to write a letter.
Can you suggest some other way to do it within the time domain.May b i can cheat by taking different snaps while keeping the background same. 

@cool G5
You are not going to believe it, but i was taking snaps at dead of night when there was no electricity in my area.. The source of light is from cam's flash.. Its automatic setting, cant change it.. but i may try blocking the flash. 
Will it work? i mean what would be the difference? will try tonight.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 4, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @rhitwick
> I am using a Automatic Cybershot Cam, and accidently discovered this setting in nigh mode of the cam. In night mode, with low light on object  the cam automatically provides an exposure of 3 seconds.
> Thats quite small time,not enough to write a letter.
> Can you suggest some other way to do it within the time domain.May b i can cheat by taking different snaps while keeping the background same.
> ...



You can try blocking the flash but I think then the camera will underexpose the image. Preferably use a smaller source of light like a laser or mobile torch. 3 secs are enough to write alphabets. Not all but one by one. Join them later on PC. i had posted such a pic earlier. If you have time scroll through the earlier pages to find it. It has my name.

@rhitwick - I clicked this with my fixed focus(non-autofocus) camera mobile Nokia 3230. So you can do a lot better with your auto focus W810i.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3661/3875120892_a7cd653b76.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3527/3874334167_f82d408c13.jpg

No PP is done on either of the images.


----------



## Anorion (May 4, 2010)

^*drool*
@INS-ANI: I like the noise on your cam. Im thinking I have a strange attraction to noisy images. They have more feel or something. You could have tried natural actions though, like striking a match, instead of waving it around. Just saying, im not an expert or anything, very interested in light painting though.


----------



## toofan (May 4, 2010)

InS_ANI: That's why its call think before you buy. For what purpose you will use the camera. 

There would be a option to switch off the flash. I had seen it in similar sony cam. If you didn't find that then block the flash. It will not not affect the light painting in any way. Try using different color lights, shape and size of light.


----------



## chitvan (May 4, 2010)

Hello guys....
again my pic is selected as Photo of the Day in Fotoflock...
*fotoflock.com/
it automatically qualifies for this months upcoming Photo of the Month Contest.

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAN0FXGFy9_dS1DGP3qQrGc7eKMMOlpPilSOSwSblISsb0yJzw0w6ISRKrlZ-9s-LIN3e66Ve5LRVU-fW4hSv1KwAm1T1UMwVd2d-eFmFHwSCq5oTMrW5UOiT.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (May 4, 2010)

toofan said:


> InS_ANI: That's why its call think before you buy. For what purpose you will use the camera.
> 
> There would be a option to switch off the flash. I had seen it in similar sony cam. If you didn't find that then block the flash. It will not not affect the light painting in any way. Try using different color lights, shape and size of light.



Earlier to this i never thought i may like photography as a hobby and to add to that i had absolutely no idea about photography basics.
However, atleast i know now and my next purchase will be a good quality SLR, but that may take 2-3 years 

@others, thanks for inputs, will try your suggestion. Sry for luky response, but got an exam tmr. Wil respond later.


----------



## toofan (May 4, 2010)

Chittu: congrats man. My vote will go for you. I am also there.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 4, 2010)

@chirag, great work man. Have registered on the site and will be voting for you.


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2010)

@chitvan...ur pics r really great..I have a tilt towards B&W pics too..


----------



## INS-ANI (May 5, 2010)

Another try of the same old stuff:
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-B33BHpeZI/AAAAAAAAAaM/3Vl1aLFe8l8/s576/5.jpg
This time using a Mobile Torch
Background was too sharp, hence intentionally blurred.

@cool G5
Will experiment by blocking the flash, lets see what i can get.
Beside about your own image, will search it and give my feedback.

@Anorion
Well.. its not noise, but editing errors. IMO Raw images from CAM are noiseless, but editing them using two different image editing tools gives noise.

@toofan
Thanks for the advice, will try them soon.


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2010)

@INS-ANI, I liked this one...

Good, keep it coming


----------



## Cool G5 (May 5, 2010)

@INS_ANI - This one is cool. Feels like the seam of a cricket ball. 

@Rhitwick - Happy Birthday. Some yummy food for you. 

*Garlic Veggie Sandwich

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4010/4580802134_62dc993c44.jpg

Portrait of my friend

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/4580779188_594afed5f5.jpg
*​


----------



## INS-ANI (May 5, 2010)

Thanks to you both for encouraging me..
@cool G5, i can't find the image you were talking about. I am on low bandwidth connection and hence its a bit difficult for me to go through all pages, can you please post it again?

An edited version of the same image.. really don't know what else to do 
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-E5jUgZ3OI/AAAAAAAAAao/ulohVrJ0lVM/s576/8.jpg


----------



## toofan (May 5, 2010)

Cool: Nice portrait. Nicely composed but if you would have used a fill flash you could have removed those harsh shadows.

Ritwik: happy birthday dear.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

Latest news: Going Leh-ladakh,Srinagar-Gulmarg in june. Hope to get some good snaps from there


----------



## Cool G5 (May 6, 2010)

@toofan - Yes, you're right. Will keep in mind next time.

@INS-ANI - I made a light painting last night. Here it is.

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/8791/lightpaintingsonure.jpg

It is made with mobile light as I kept a shutter of 10 secs & aperture 7.1 or 8.0 on my camera.

Happy clicking on your journey. Do come with fantastic pics. ​


----------



## chitvan (May 6, 2010)

Thanks guys...


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

@cool,  nicely done.  What kind of light were you using? The mobile screen?
I have been using a LED lamp and a mobile torch.. but the non-linearity (i hope the word is correct) looks attractive in your snap.
Is blue the natural color?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 6, 2010)

I use the mobile screen as the light source. Though I had a purple theme set on mobile, it rendered blue in the pic. Obviously I didn't care about the white balance. Just enhanced the colors in GIMP.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

Seems i will have to use a better light source.. My mobile's screen offer very low brightness. probably covering the LED torch with something will do the job.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

Some more..

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-LrLAQnDiI/AAAAAAAAAcs/At4LGsndzD0/9.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-LrOVMKbtI/AAAAAAAAAc0/tb8D8jEdMlM/s640/10.jpg
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-LtGhgaQ-I/AAAAAAAAAc8/eg_bFCGQ1aI/11.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 6, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Liked the third one.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

@cool and others.. can you suggest any site for *tutorials for automatic cam*? 
I now wish to develop some skills before i start my kashmir trip.
So, what i will be covering is nature,monasteries, lakes, people and unknown.
Need your help regarding the same.


----------



## toofan (May 7, 2010)

*img101.imageshack.us/img101/3918/img3392h.jpg


  *img704.imageshack.us/img704/5465/img3404k.jpg

Shape and the face lines are same but a huge different in emotions. Flexibility of human faces to show different emotions in same way.


Cool is best when it comes to innovations. 
Ins_ANI: now you have got the basic of light photography. Try to create some some specific and complicated shapes. Like a outline of human. I know you will start with a Heart. Most do so. 

And as far as automatic cams. One simple trick. Try using the proper mode of the cam for different photographs. 
1. while taking sunset use the sunset mode. to get enhanced orange and yellow colors. just try this. Its wonderful setting.
*Now one trick: *when ever you want to enhance the red and orange colors in your image just use this setting inspite of type of situation.
2. Use portrait mode/macro mode for people photography to have a blurred background.
*trick:* use the cloudy white balance to get effect of a warming filter.
actually you can use the cloudy white balance setting when ever you want to warm the colors.
Many more keep practicing.
Sometime try to use different mode with totally different conditions to get exciting results.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @cool and others.. can you suggest any site for *tutorials for automatic cam*?
> I now wish to develop some skills before i start my kashmir trip.
> So, what i will be covering is nature,monasteries, lakes, people and unknown.
> Need your help regarding the same.



I recommend,

*Digital Photography School*

*Foto Flock* (Go in Learn Section)

For rest of your doubts you can ask us now itself before you leave. 

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:49 AM ----------

@toofan - A bit criticism for you in the first image. Why you left some space on the right? It should not be left unless you want to show some direction in the shot. Also I feel it should be cropped till belly from bottom.The second one is very good. Do you capture in burst mode or normal? If in normal then its really great as you're trained to capture the right moment.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 7, 2010)

An failed attempt to frame my self  (But i like two shadows of my hand  )
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-O5Fcf6xpI/AAAAAAAAAeQ/17qbnpy3ZcI/s640/12.jpg

Finally did it 
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-O5I8dQhbI/AAAAAAAAAeY/WgVMsSfC3gQ/s576/13.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2010)

*Set your Creativity free with Light Painting Photography*

A blog post on how to do Light Painting. ​


----------



## INS-ANI (May 7, 2010)

@cool, thanks for the  links, i have already archived fotoflock Articles and exploring The first link.
Also ..Nice blog.

@toofan
Thanks for the advice, will try them and will get back to you with results and more.


----------



## Cool Joe (May 7, 2010)

@Cool G5- Nice blog post 

Great shots by everybody there. I miss my daily dose of Stuge though.


----------



## toofan (May 7, 2010)

stuge naaraaz ho gaya hai.

Thanks cool for you honest feedback. and viewing the image so closely.


----------



## lywyre (May 7, 2010)

This image, I took last Sunday (2nd May 2010) while we went on a trip. Shot it with an Olympus FE330 8mp (AutoFocus). No PP, just resized.

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/8585/guessz.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Location: Neeraru dam at Valparai (near Pollachi) in Coimbatore district.

Unedited (full size): *img34.imageshack.us/img34/1272/p5010232.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 7, 2010)

@lywyre - Nice image. You got a good natural setting while taking the shot. There is a slight tilt in the image but most won't notice that.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 7, 2010)

@lywyre.. very nice pic man.. which place is this?


----------



## lywyre (May 8, 2010)

@CoolG5 & INS-Ani. Thank you.
It is the Neeraru dam at Valparai (near Pollachi) in Coimbatore district.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 8, 2010)

Captured the violent rain yesterday.. here's one of the good shot..
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-Twp1Qm7XI/AAAAAAAAAe4/HnwhhyTdD4s/s640/14.jpg


----------



## toofan (May 8, 2010)

Nice image both of you.

I too tried to capture the sunset yesterday but the wind blue and all clouds went away.

this is when clouds in sky and I ran 7 km away from my place to capture it.
1st shot.
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/3026/dsc0093pk.jpg

After that wind blue and the day ended with this.
*img532.imageshack.us/img532/508/dsc0128w.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 8, 2010)

@cool joe & @INS-ANI -Thanks.

@toofan - I liked both your images. Both have unique beauty.


----------



## Stuge (May 10, 2010)

title :happy mom's day 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4591894056_784c699949.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4591264003_2b74a7dc33.jpg

@toofan awesome images  

will try to comment later when I will get time .


----------



## toofan (May 10, 2010)

Thanks stuge and cool.

Stuge wonderful abstract. Superb shot and the effect you provided. Are you moving toward abstract or this is just an exception.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 10, 2010)

A snap of Khadakwasla Dam, pune. Taken by a friend and edited by me.
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-dvrmMvTCI/AAAAAAAAAg0/0CtbxeLg_EM/s640/wassup3168.jpg


*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-dvxCniBvI/AAAAAAAAAg4/iAojiukMQ8M/s640/wassup31681.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2010)

@ins-ani, please post the original pics in original color....
Was the photo taken on anytime b/w 11AM to 4PM?


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2010)

Wow we have some great dawn scenes...great work by Toofan and INS-ANI

@toofan...ur 1st pic is too good...which cam do u use??

@stuge...Ur pic is perfect...good work


----------



## INS-ANI (May 10, 2010)

@rhitwick                       
here is what you want:
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-ehtafoQtI/AAAAAAAAAhs/l71-lbxseGU/s720/wassup3168.jpg
And IMO this was taken around 5 in the evening, only a fortnight ago.
@others.. thanks!


----------



## rhitwick (May 10, 2010)

@INS-ANI, why such a red tint? or this is how it looked in the morning...

If only the sun could be avoided anyhow....
rest, the settings and environment looks beautiful


----------



## INS-ANI (May 10, 2010)

Its original pic taken from a mobile cam. It was a casual pic. 
I will try to remove the sun, but as resolution is already quite small  hence not much space left to maneuver.


----------



## toofan (May 10, 2010)

sujoyp: thanks . Its nikon D90.


----------



## Krow (May 11, 2010)

Nice to see that the standard of photography is improving, even the newer photographers are improving a lot. Keep going people. 

toofan, I am waiting for you to go on your next trip somewhere in the Himalayas. Then you can unleash your D90. Nice pics of your kiddo!


----------



## INS-ANI (May 12, 2010)

This is Not my Image, but posting as of architectural beauty of the construction..
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S-pGbmdxUwI/AAAAAAAAAik/bQb7xJIHe4o/s640/1.jpg

This is the institute i will be joining soon for my masters!


----------



## Cool G5 (May 12, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Nice man.

*Charred Dadar Station*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3392/4601848122_95178dcfcf_o.jpg

A fire broke out in evening today at Dadar station & I got an opportunity to take some photographs. I was late on the scene spot so could not capture the wild flames which I saw in a video camera of a colleague. Still the image explains the inferno.​


----------



## chitvan (May 12, 2010)

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAABkNWA_OcJG4CV4JUMGSdL2G4w3paul1ydEFjMLBPJ3g-23bFHFreEsmR_YwWFdpaNmjPIKWoFjGnYgDKWkuOeIAm1T1UJSsDr5KmDEs-9UsaVGelftb6EyA.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2010)

@INS-INI....hey u r joining I2IT, PUNE....I did my MBA from there...great campus ...what r u doing from there


----------



## chitvan (May 12, 2010)

*Some pics of our second trip : Jami Masjid,Ahmedabad...*

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADRnc-dEiLrWBX4BaqGtMZsCwEK3g0hMM_8W4f7HXAuslXb1ExRhv6B7C0Alt-M79B3n0gn3FzVFobt1466ioUwAm1T1UFZcXxQtYX2tU0jKVVWr9wC5rF5C.jpg
___
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAAVnoEJQm6jT3whDMJL0JxCrRRmm8HQ9N4Dma-2i0AFSUWegrQQRvLzUUDqBy9CwmEC8YbmSjpQrEMMpkIZ43wYAm1T1UNW8pCbUWEkltZ-SwK0NgrD7ndIL.jpg
___
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGWmsS6WOW1L5d4jajUvH7tvXhdQCx_pGc5WbrmYwQXJNUKuYpJbZIu13G2WDZBGuxKESadwAyZ6-eXB-NqJQJIAm1T1UAXDjnRoz0k6OsF32lIk-rsx_h-E.jpg
___
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGJFKt4HyOg3nKLR15hOpp9PLnoXj706xnuLdTNJ5xxjq_I6uJcEDBH7XjBHJ-xhZj24Y_wS6slz4JdP1Habh6wAm1T1UJYkM32cV8crd9sBt8MKz3gx9i0z.jpg
___
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAOo_Mh1J_mBSETb0SveO-b1sjFcfkzvop8WCWE2XtQOOA2n3YlZh0JKtjemzcsaCvgaUGkMvh0oU5toW5-uZQwwAm1T1ULeCnzhJgBrowQHJBbzFfrvO4i6B.jpg
___


----------



## INS-ANI (May 13, 2010)

@cool , thanks
@sujoyp  its nice to know that i have a alumni here 
 I am gonna join APGP-VLSI from I2IT. 
When did you pass out and where are you working now? Pune?

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

@chirag.. nice pic man. I tried to look in to your flickr account, is it offline?


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2010)

@chitvan....I am really ur big fan...just the kind of pic I wanna take..good work

@INS-ANI...I passed in 2007..I came back to my hometown Nagpur..
U want any info just mail me at sujoypp@gmail.com..or put up a messege


----------



## Stuge (May 13, 2010)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3345/4602178357_bf13539ac0_b.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (May 17, 2010)

I feel silly to post this image.. but this is one of my cooking experiments.. came out edible 
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_C7_tqiPRI/AAAAAAAAAjw/XlGWO7Mh1DA/s640/khana.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2010)

^^what is it...omlate curry


----------



## INS-ANI (May 17, 2010)

you guessed it right


----------



## Prateesh (May 17, 2010)

Hi to all photography geeks 

I ready to buy my first digi cam and insanely in love with Canon sx210 IS. Should I buy it considering I am a beginner? I will be using mostly for my trip etc .... Please suggest !!!

ps: Can someone tell me the street price for it.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 17, 2010)

Nothing new about this image, just wanted to post it in B/W as it looks distinct in this format.
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_E5o1ZSpZI/AAAAAAAAAko/fQ4Aasi1LRQ/s800/cat%20bw%20%5B%5D%20%5B%5D.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 17, 2010)

The B/W treatment looks better INS-ANI on this image.


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2010)

@INS-ANI, first time to a CAT-scan, I would like to say WOW!!!

Gr8 image!!!

How about giving some color, red or light green to her eyes only 

But, really very cute pic.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 18, 2010)

@ cool.. thanks
@rhitwick.. giving color to her eye will take away its innocence on the face. 
                Red will give a devil look to a cute face. tried to darken the eye.. but then it 
                becomes a zombie...

---------- Post added at 01:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:18 AM ----------

Some more of the similar pics:
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_GjSSqAPHI/AAAAAAAAAmk/PAjse3bvB3k/s512/4%20%5B%5D.jpg
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_GjU3W5BMI/AAAAAAAAAmo/eEObJBE7Vrs/s512/5%20%5B%5D.jpg
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_GjWGMFofI/AAAAAAAAAms/DuV5j4ikgQg/s512/6%20%5B%5D.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2010)

hey the cats r cute...great pics...B/W looks bit different


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @rhitwick.. giving color to her eye will take away its innocence on the face.


U've got one innocent pic, right? Keep it as it is. And make other copies of it.


> Red will give a devil look to a cute face.


I'm talking about exact this thing. Red, Green and Blue gives different meaning to photos when used in eyes.

And, here u've made the photo b/w, so a gr8 opportunity to bring some other meaning to it.

I would request you to edit the photo and make three copies of it with changing the eye color to red, green and blue only.....oh and very light yellow too. (that makes it four)

Let the whole pic stay in b/w, but change only the eyes 
Would u do it plz, just for experiment, don't u want to see how she looks that way


----------



## INS-ANI (May 18, 2010)

I will try it. i checked a red eye last night and it was quite different from what i had expected.

Will post them as soon as i can.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 19, 2010)

@rhitwick
Thanks man for the advice.. i learnt something.

Here are the images you asked for:
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_O5nlFpW6I/AAAAAAAAAng/Mn6bj1_EkxA/s800/c2.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_O5oWrny7I/AAAAAAAAAnk/x2qRNJuoyMA/s800/c3.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_O5rVpcOWI/AAAAAAAAAno/tBAt_mM5o_w/s800/c1.jpg

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------

Have tried to keep the iris sensitivity. 
will upload yellow later.. the one i made has poor color.


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2010)

@INS-ANI,
WOW!!! 
Green one came really good. Red is too much, make it as light as green one. Blue is hard to find.

Use sky-blue color to fill eye. I think you have used navy blue.


----------



## Chirag (May 19, 2010)

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/cat1.jpg

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/cat2.jpg

*i124.photobucket.com/albums/p8/animator21/cat12.jpg

Photos by INS-ANI. Edited them a little.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2010)

@INS-ANI - B/W is better, color don't work for me atleast.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 19, 2010)

@rhitwick.. Didn't realize red was too filled up.. was editing on college CRT. But now i see the difference.
And you know what.. i had to learn to recolor on Photoshop, but  guess i should have had a bit more patience with color selection.
I will correct the same and get back with more color combinations.

@ chirag
Thanks, now i have a quality to match to.
PS: the second Red eye looks better.. its not too sharp wrt background.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

@COOL 
I agree, B/W can display clarity much better than color.

@all.. As of unforeseen circumstances, i have an exam to appear  before i clear my BE. Will try to give my creativity a break before it reaches cloud 7.

Will continue more just after the exams, and i have quite a few targets.
How about a coal mine? 

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

Just before i pause , this is my last pic..
Was trying something abstract when power was out
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_QV4ZDpIfI/AAAAAAAAAoc/0lns3_0E_lk/s640/DSC01599%20%5B%5D.JPG


----------



## toofan (May 20, 2010)

Use of this finger is controversial. Hey these cats might have look more better with some different composition.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2010)

I love plain B/W with different shades...Good try by INS-INI & Chirag


----------



## toofan (May 20, 2010)

Tour of Saat Taal. But I failed to capture the beauty of Nature there.
Comments and critiques welcome.

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/7353/dsc0234j.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/1778/dsc0262a.jpg

*img714.imageshack.us/img714/9094/dsc0269y.jpg

*img20.imageshack.us/img20/5990/dsc0303qh.jpg

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/8813/dsc03051d.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2010)

@toofan ...great pics...I loved 3rd one...even if someone feels its overexposed a bit

Nagpur Sky today was red...a great chance
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_U_9jB_9iI/AAAAAAAAFJ0/rsb1C3wLL70/s800/DSC03931.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_U_-SYuKDI/AAAAAAAAFJ4/84i0irY59Ug/s800/DSC03930a.JPG

Please advice which one is looking better...I just could not decide 

BTW that frame around pics r looking nice...I will try too


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2010)

@toofan, I loved the 5th one....
@Sujoy. IMO 2nd one...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 20, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Hmmm.. Still not a great pic.

@toofan - Nothing special in first two pics(except good composition). Third one looks nice inspite of heavy light. Last one is ok.

@sujoy - Second one is better than the first. Still a little cropping would help from top.

@all - My first attempt at selective desaturation. I know selective desaturation doesn't shows up when the subject is filling the frame but still I couldn't resist doing in on this sparkling yellow car. Please post your comments on the same.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3311/4624802414_20de286c78_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2010)

^^hey thats great ....how did u do it...using photoshop??


----------



## INS-ANI (May 20, 2010)

@cool I know.. i was randomly editing to get an abstract.

I know i m supposed to be studying.. but power went down and i cldnt possible control myself in candle light... here are some unedited shots.

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V29kLr71I/AAAAAAAAAo8/thMWjY4EMXg/DSC01800%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V2-SbHivI/AAAAAAAAApA/UyX5TMnLY9E/DSC01801%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V2_szY_rI/AAAAAAAAApI/kDaXNKqCt_4/DSC01804%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3AXU0A3I/AAAAAAAAApM/4SF-035bQYU/DSC01805%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3COqrUsI/AAAAAAAAAqQ/JC6kc8wafnQ/s512/DSC01807%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3C3YX1CI/AAAAAAAAApY/oW-7naBj2fc/DSC01808%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3DzbHx1I/AAAAAAAAApc/ul_7OlWKPpk/DSC01809%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3FLJv8JI/AAAAAAAAApg/eyffS2Pgw8k/DSC01810%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3KVfEjeI/AAAAAAAAAqU/DWSKJ5tBjF8/s512/DSC01814%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3LNK-WkI/AAAAAAAAAp0/O8sAECOcNh4/DSC01815%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3MBwGzxI/AAAAAAAAAp4/RWJSC9aGhO0/DSC01816%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3NN6rn0I/AAAAAAAAAp8/QHxBodbH1fQ/DSC01820%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3NxRq1mI/AAAAAAAAAqA/9P8cCpY1TCc/DSC01822%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3Om6KGRI/AAAAAAAAAqE/qPD-SCpGVQU/DSC01824%20%5B%5D.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V3P53fsQI/AAAAAAAAAqM/xpYwuqYzitI/DSC01828%20%5B%5D.JPG


----------



## INS-ANI (May 20, 2010)

@cool .. the image looks stunning


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @all - My first attempt at selective desaturation. I know selective desaturation doesn't shows up when the subject is filling the frame but still I couldn't resist doing in on this sparkling yellow car. Please post your comments on the same.
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3311/4624802414_20de286c78_o.jpg



can you please explain your process?


----------



## toofan (May 21, 2010)

thanks all for your feedback. Yup i failed to capture the natural beauty of that place may be my mind not working as i am suffering from cold that time. Nose full of nonsense material. 

sujoyp: First one will look much better just process it to correctly.In second one you zoomed too much.
eg:
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/7536/dsc03931s.jpg

Cool: now you are solving the mysteries of Processing. Car pops out from the frame. Nicely done.

Ins-ANI: Very nice series. Keep the good work up and forget about studies. Bas kutch hafte aour nahi pado phir to saal bhar masti hi masti hogi. (fail hone ke baad)
Most of them are very very good abstract.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

sujoyp: some compression flaws but these due to the low size of image.


Taken at Saat Tal. I dont know the name of the flower.
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8721/dsc0301ag.jpg

Lake Nainital from Killbery road.
*img710.imageshack.us/img710/6884/img3112y.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 21, 2010)

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

@toofan...Thanks for processing my image...its looking much better now
I didnt do any post processing this time...I didnt use any zoom in the pics..


@INS-ANI...some of ur images r great..good try on abstract photography


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2010)

@sujoy & @himadri_sm - I don't use Photoshop, I use GIMP. First I selected the object which I want to retain color of using free hand selection tool. Then inverted the selection & applied desaturation so everything except the selected subject goes into monochrome. It was fairly easy than I thought. Some tutorials confused me with using brushes & duplicating layer but I tried doing it my own way & I succeeded. Thanks for the praise.

@INS-ANI - Nice. I liked the last image & the dof in the handwriting photographs. You used a tripod? How you took the images?

@toofan - I liked the flower. Nice effect around it. Your lake shots are as usual beautiful & perfectly composed. I've a dream of coming to Nainital someday & capture that lake. Also other scenic views of Nainital too.  Thanks.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 21, 2010)

> Ins-ANI: Very nice series. Keep the good work up and forget about  studies. Bas kutch hafte aour nahi pado phir to saal bhar masti hi masti  hogi. (fail hone ke baad)
> Most of them are very very good abstract.



yeah, and if i don't study now, then for next year i will be posting sad- abstracts..
I will do the needful anyway... would like to be called a graduate soon. 

Beside, thanks for the appreciation.

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

@cool
Glad you like them.. abt the last one.. i tried some combination with non-white background (am trying to replace white behind candle to reduce reflections). some results were stunning, but need more resources,more color tries. and it will need processing.
Will surely post them as i get there.

regarding dof shots (image 6,7,8) ,i just used steady hands  . Its hard to recall, but some of these shots were taken while Camera was kept on table, but only the inclination varied manually.
Image 7 and 8 were taken in this manner, am not sure about image 6.

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 PM ----------

This is the same image no 2, edited to reduce candle exposure.
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_ZSCwYvH_I/AAAAAAAAArQ/vBrO90zY3GE/DSC018011%20%5B%5D.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

@Cool G5...thanks man for guiding me...the thig is soo simple using GIMP..never thought it would be soo easy
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_Zdxl1GlEI/AAAAAAAAFKY/GcrbhlWR_CU/s800/DSC02693.JPG

@INS-ANI....cant u use a single candle while taking pics...It looks more appealing...anyway pics r great


----------



## INS-ANI (May 21, 2010)

@sujoyp
single candle, less light... hard to study.. especially when the main motto was to study.. 
waise, will try when power goes down next time 

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:35 PM ----------

waise, nice work.. will try the same.. Later


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

^^ Thanks...Actually single candle will look like from some 18th century scene

like this....
*spasmicallyperfect.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/writing-by-candle-light3.jpg

*images.inmagine.com/img/americanspirit/unu141/u13193073.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (May 21, 2010)

yeah thinking on that line.. modified my lamp with reflecting film.. will post as soon power goes down..


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Cut down the power purposely, we're quite eager to see your experiments.

@sujoy - You're welcome. The thing is selective desaturation works good when you have a repetitive pattern in the frame. Consider a bunch of similar flowers & just one flower is colored or a mountain of earthen pots with just one pot retaining its color. Hope you got the idea.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 21, 2010)

I cldn't wait myself. Here are the (unedited) snaps

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a46wke2zI/AAAAAAAAAsw/L4gMY1mYb9I/DSC01849%20%5B%5D.JPG
Used clip and stapler as a prop.. liked the shadow in low light.

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a46DuvrbI/AAAAAAAAAss/3EFEmhico54/DSC01846%20%5B%5D.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a44ZAehOI/AAAAAAAAAso/bBKB5iRlAuA/DSC01829%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a44D-P3KI/AAAAAAAAAsk/EhxxbTez7Yk/DSC01836%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a43ksLQBI/AAAAAAAAAsg/ZhsBUqa_FNA/DSC01843%20%5B%5D.JPG
This was an accident.. cldn't hold my camera still.. 
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a42m8UXyI/AAAAAAAAAsc/BKwOc-gJp1Y/DSC01835%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a42hRWb3I/AAAAAAAAAsY/ohTQfvMGMX4/DSC01847%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a42iPEVJI/AAAAAAAAAsU/y9MKdLFvNV8/DSC01834%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a42s7mJeI/AAAAAAAAAsQ/whZi1PvvDYs/DSC01837%20%5B%5D.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a410OGq4I/AAAAAAAAAsM/2-uYuB2pzCw/DSC01832%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_a41QWXQwI/AAAAAAAAAsI/6tyg189TPjI/DSC01840%20%5B%5D.JPG
compare it with below image.. and see the difference in light intensity


---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V2-SbHivI/AAAAAAAAApA/UyX5TMnLY9E/DSC01801%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 PM ----------

The lamp was modified with cellotape layers on the inside walls for better reflection.
probably without this modification, brightness would have been even lower.

Also, comparing from old image, a single candle illuminates just half the book. 
A perfect pic can be when i put the lamp at the end of wall with full view of unrestricted spread of light.

If i require to shoot a shadow,depending on size of object.. i will require more than one candle for better composition.

Will appreciate some analysis,improvement ideas from your end.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 PM ----------

@sujyop the kind of image link you posted... i guess it will require better (clean) setup.. will try them later


----------



## rhitwick (May 21, 2010)

@INS-ANI, abe padh!!!
Sach mein fail karega kaya?


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2010)

@INS-INI...The 1st pic the perfect abstract...great shot
but i must say that the reflection didnt come up good...the candle is not looking good...please try something different...

I will try too soon 

@Cool G5 here is a pic I tried

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_bQyVYrRPI/AAAAAAAAFLA/2qIHVy34BYM/s800/FLOWER%20SHOW%20JAN%2007%20016.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (May 21, 2010)

Later.. i have been reminded of my karma.karma with camera is not what is need of the hour.
 Have locked my camera in almirah, discharged battery..


----------



## INS-ANI (May 22, 2010)

@sujyop
Nice editing, but i guess the focus on image can be better if you change the whitish outer layer of the frame. I guess a darker shade will look better.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 22, 2010)

toofan said:


> *img710.imageshack.us/img710/6884/img3112y.jpg



Awesome! But I guess its Joshi not *T*oshi..


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2010)

@INS-INI...ya actually I have not decided upon the frame yet..just trying
This thing I tried again...with some post processing done and a darker frame

*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_dvDjWWemI/AAAAAAAAFL0/B7ar8cbYMjM/s800/Picture%20002.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2010)

@sujoy - Nice. Next time try to click flowers of same color as the black 7 white version shows different tones of monochrome flowers.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 22, 2010)

This one with darker frame looks good. 
There's one this i read this semester of my engineering in Audio Video Eng., that is our eye sees relative brightness and absolute chromatic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 22, 2010)

This guy has been wandering near my house.. from many days. Got him today.

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3382/4628546053_bd5d5a2c5e.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2010)

@vamsi_krishna....Nice shot..


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2010)

@vamsi - Nice image. Reminds me of a similar shot image from toofan.


----------



## toofan (May 22, 2010)

Vamsi: Nice image.

cool: posting another one.
*img12.imageshack.us/img12/5513/dsc0148kj.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 22, 2010)

@toofan - This is even better than your previous one. Now I'm in love with the 18-105mm on D90


----------



## toofan (May 23, 2010)

Cool: I was also amazed by the blur i get from this lens even at f 5.6. 
The round curved line you can see in image is his tail.
I would have went much closer to it but a child disturbed him and he left away.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2010)

Hmmm... that's great yaar. I thought it some part of foliage. You took this at 105mm?


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2010)

18-105 nikkor lense is the kit lense with D90 isnt it??

I have a very noob question

Can we take Wideangle and macro shorts with 18-55 kit lens given with D5000??
Wide means what we get with 10k compact cam...and macro means like 10-15cm close and I know it can zoom 3x


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2010)

@sujoy - Yes, 18-105mm is the kit lens which comes with D90. You can definitely take wide angle shots with the kit lens as well as macro shots but getting a dedicated macro 7 wideangle(fisheye) lens will be much better.


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2010)

@CoolG5 thanks

soo apart from zoom what advantage does a 18-105 have over 18-55 lense??


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2010)

@sujoy - Nothing apart from zoom. Getting a higher zoom lens is always preferable to get good Depth of Field & covering from distance.


----------



## toofan (May 23, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @CoolG5 thanks
> 
> soo apart from zoom what advantage does a 18-105 have over 18-55 lense??



This lens is consistantly sharp throughout the focal length.
if you don't bother changing lens then 18-55 mm can be paired with 55-250 mm which gives a variety of zoom range and the money difference is quite less.

at the same time 18-105 mm can be paired with 75-300 mm which is very high quality lens and about 26k.(which i am looking for but after 50 mm 1.8 lens).


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2010)

*5 ways to get rid of Photographers Block*



> Unable to take a good photograph? Out of photography ideas? Yes, then  read on.


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2010)

Just last question....Y do superzooms costing 14k have 24x zoom  and for SLR we have to spare 25k+ for just lens ?? 

@coolG5....I have already started all these .. but good article


----------



## INS-ANI (May 23, 2010)

@cool nice article..
How about writing one for starters like me?
people like me usually don't know much basics of photography, about their camera and Post processing. For me, i know i am moving ahead, but its random.. i take a step when i see an opportunity.

An article from experienced lot like you can surely advice precisely how,what and why one should do to reach a basic level of competence, beyond which only his creativity can guide him.


----------



## chitvan (May 23, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> I cldn't wait myself. Here are the (unedited) snaps
> 
> The lamp was modified with cellotape layers on the inside walls for better reflection.
> probably without this modification, brightness would have been even lower.
> ...


i understand what problem u faced...
whenever u use longer exposure candle light will come toooo bright....
& if u use little shorter exposure then it will come underexposed image...


its bcoz u need to use some other light source...like keep on night lamp...
what do u think....sujyop had posted links are not result of only candel`s light....
there is another light source too...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 23, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Thanks. I do take extra care to see that even newbies can understand what I write & talk in the photography articles. I avoid jargon most of times & stick to simple no fuss language. Meanwhile INS-ANI check out the photography section on my site, it has lots of article which can help you. Morever I'm in process of writing a photography ebook which will contain shooting in AUTO, MANUAL, Post-Processing & many more. But you need to wait for that since being a one man army it will take time.

@sujoy - First of all you won't likely get a 24x zoom non-dslr within 14K(If yes point that out). They come atleast at Rs.20K+. Regarding DSLR lenses being expensive, these lens are made from high quality glass which is needed to give you ultra sharp pictures. Also some dslr zoom lens have a fixed aperture i.e 70-300mm f4.0. This means the aperture will remain f4.0 throughout the zooming range of 70-300. Such lenses cost a bomb & are generally preferred by professionals who demand more. Also the lens are protected using high grade chemicals coat over them which reduces glare & light reflections as it enters through the lens. Our normal zoom lens of prosumer cameras will not have coating of such a high grade. Then there are other lens phenomenon like distortion, purple fringing, end to end sharpness etc which are well controlled by DSLR lenses but not by the tiny zoom lens on your prosumer. All these make them so costly.


----------



## chitvan (May 23, 2010)

@sujoyp,
@INS-ANI,
Thanks for liking my pics....

*here are some more pics from my second trip,Jami Masjid,Ahmedabad.*

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKDc531EMOe8GENjR1QhxESKYOHxrdipLGzJEWEJTTDhY_TopJOfvD8SmZowRs78paxqoDXJnVR6Fz1cq0cEjFgAm1T1UDVZXk4ayZyGEwqz9E2OSdf613gB.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAOMPEnmwEQ3L-tQwG1k_ZjdP5FtbC3GCcxgUy6pcUonldeXWYla8fYyQXBMa89hUR_SCtS8hDpW1lehpY6YLPAUAm1T1UCAh_3k6rxDU_F3ZcH6bMA-X9giJ.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGFvCtUNEld6nGqOJ5z0kJUICpit0lREaiPm6Gni3JTN-Y23BSLhd0x5QpTOVj_3JogsbZcDWwVikegSw7UT1p4Am1T1UJtI3iQ3WJdVJSJ8DQ5V5TRVWkG5.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAACikKtc_8n6WZn0EvxL5fy4we5qcb5sNUsjI25DB24d9o4FCDe76QCMAmuWZqXAZ6hP6d4YPUfd7YiKeo6Ee5KQAm1T1UHRX6aOxj6wRWconG8pvXLPWXsHx.jpg
_________


----------



## INS-ANI (May 23, 2010)

@chitvan
Thanks for the analysis. Actually, as i am using an automatic Camera(DS-W210), the candle is the only thing i can control.
However, the snaps without direct candle light gives the desired look.
see this image:
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_V2-SbHivI/AAAAAAAAApA/UyX5TMnLY9E/DSC01801%20%5B%5D.JPG
and the below is same one, but photoshopped 
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_ZSCwYvH_I/AAAAAAAAArQ/vBrO90zY3GE/DSC018011%20%5B%5D.jpg

Do you think a masked candle(with semi transparent film) will help. 
The requirement i can think of is a setup like this:
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_lqz21qScI/AAAAAAAAAuw/JGrUgZWe2AY/s512/candle%20setup.JPG
The Candle C is a low intensity light, where as A and B are bright light, but not directed to Camera lens. A series of permutations and combination of position of A and B may give the desired result.

Would appreciate your feedback regarding the same.


----------



## rhitwick (May 23, 2010)

@chitvan, I loved the second pic...the kid has some naughty eyes and captured very good...

Keep it up.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 23, 2010)

@cool.. can i prebook your ebook?  .
have seen your site and saved your articles (without your consent  )to read them in holidays.
Beside: if i manage to complete my research in holidays(especially the candle one  ), i may start a blog for noobs like me.

@chirag
Image 2 and 4: WOW!!!
May i suggest some more ideas like image 2, how about image of same child on a busy street (like vegetable market, with crowded background) and long exposure shot.
its kind of similar market shot you posted before.

and about image 4, can you please remove the mobile tower.. 
also,can you share you took the shot? Is it processed?


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2010)

@coolG5...I was talking about Nikon p90 which have 24x zoom and is selling for 15k...Thanks for the explanation...

@ Chitvan...ur 2nd pic looks soo natural...good shot


----------



## chitvan (May 24, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @chirag
> Image 2 and 4: WOW!!!
> May i suggest some more ideas like image 2, how about image of same child on a busy street (like vegetable market, with crowded background) and long exposure shot.
> its kind of similar market shot you posted before.
> ...


yes....you can suggest your ideas..
yup you are right........busy street got more motion blur...and it adds more life to pic...
i knew it...but street was empty at 11:00am....and actually our main target is to visit Jami Masjid...
our next trip will surely be for Street Photography....but not soon....as Summer Ruined all the things...
_____________
no...even cropping or removing tower from image will jus kill the aesthetics of it...

its like Photojournalism work...that tower shows how our Gov don`t care of heritage like places & give license to mobile Co.....
even that building on which tower was built is more than 100 years old...

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 PM ----------

*More shots from same trip*

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAEC3W2qrEEu0gkEbE40cpTxRP4uPrKtVDSkPQ9Ki22e6b23Y4V6GkXJYfoi40h31zLIjpSzgvR-7j7IWEO9kc5wAm1T1UAtQtx8fZxev2HDqzq9pH4MXB1zy.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADXqa2GKbY5ZfWmqj9nAuSSPUkl6RiXRQQheqA9kshLIyymmA1LbOvBUDD5KBNR7l5zZEvtaGr5g1IGX9XbHJwgAm1T1UNg1kZ5KGnMcINE2il5rODVWnSO2.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OQAAAKKx4Bdlwwrqp-L1_odosgoR4N-jVWs-sK9yzWSHhkrX_CVc8S-p_-rO2Qk4b4tX5l-8e-Oi9MvzrBlUVfEJthYAm1T1UFYJ7OX-Pl4GuqJ8e46q6tp8nJd_.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAMN-hqpBJuA0ssvbLXuMYsqsPdvkYkQQoQ9DoRN7YXzatCL1LYZ1zmHCWlQefmDYvqFAw8YoX6g8PUciXsoZay8Am1T1UG_NlRZl697UZxwh5PV5YXDUXfhM.jpg
_________


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2010)

In first pic of you second installment, I like the girl's half covered face.....


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

@chitvan...u shouldnt have blurred the cat's body..
ur 2nd pic is awesome as always


----------



## chitvan (May 24, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @chitvan...u shouldnt have blurred the cat's body..
> ur 2nd pic is awesome as always



hhmmm....u r right....
it doesn't look good...
....i wanted to get shallow DoF...but my camera cant produce good DoF.....so edited...


----------



## toofan (May 24, 2010)

Chitvan: Some awesome photographs from you. Why not you go for a dslr you badly need that if you don't have it yet.
This will only add more to your skills.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2010)

@chirag - Nice pics.

@INS-ANI - No worries in saving until & unless you post them somewhere without giving credit to me  Don't worry, the ebook will most probably be released for free under creative commons licence.


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_oiR4oFpbI/AAAAAAAAFNU/yZltLUUa7uE/s800/DSC03944.JPG
I tried to increase the exposure and sharpness of the pic..these little devils dont give much chance to take snaps
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_ojSzqCkUI/AAAAAAAAFNc/Jp46xL2acgs/s800/DSC03948.JPG

Actually I tried some horror style but couldnt yet get it.
Some samples
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_olRy4reyI/AAAAAAAAFOQ/-S7MZkmlPtk/s288/DSC039471.JPG*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_olSEYUFQI/AAAAAAAAFOU/SqEeAgdys7M/s288/DSC03950.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_olSkQCJ2I/AAAAAAAAFOY/3MVvNgwYF1E/s288/DSC03956.JPG


----------



## INS-ANI (May 24, 2010)

@Sujyop.. Image 1, Perfect soulmate for your avatar.
The first candle image looks great. Try this..
put some prop (or anything worth putting) and light two candles. Keep one in frame and one on left(out of frame). Take a snap (snap1) .
Then repeat the same process with now the candle on right and take a snap (snap2).. photoshop them and you will have a decent image w/o much exposure.
(Atleast try it for me  )

---------- Post added at 01:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 PM ----------

Also..

can u try this 
*quain.org/Gallery4/candle.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

@INS-INI yaah will try that soon...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2010)

@sujoy - Maybe you could have tried to include the iron bar to aid composition. Similarly the red candle pic is good but can be better. Wait let me try some candle photography. This is an aspect I've never discovered. Goes to search some candles.


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

@cool G5...I am searching for new ideas with candle...INS-INI gave good idea..but no tank at my house...lets see if its possible

The original cat pic looked like this
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_pRCVszQjI/AAAAAAAAFO4/n7Lezf7RBE0/s400/DSC039441111.jpg
how could i use the iron rod for composition??


----------



## INS-ANI (May 24, 2010)

@sujyop, its fairly easy, you don't need a tank...Just find any utensil big enough (or any plastic box, you can get variety at market @cheap price),
fill it with water and hold the candle on a glass "_katori_" and keep the katori on the water and let the water bee still.
Take a snap in this position..

If possible try with various combination of utensil, some may even letsome part of candle buried in water.. this is even better position.*

HINT:*.. _If i were you, i will jam my kitchen sink

_ALSO: DO post the setup image.

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------

@cool
Get some candle gel, if possible.. You will thank me later


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

@INS-INI..Not kicthen sink...but will surely find something suitable...i have big drum...hopefully it will work...I have to get a lighter candle...this one was heavy and big


----------



## INS-ANI (May 24, 2010)

you may need to float the candle then. it will require some work with candle.. you need to make it horizontal ( disc shaped). You may not find such candle in market, but u can still try to make one from old pieces..


----------



## rkneo11 (May 24, 2010)

@INS-ANI
nice tip... Thank you


----------



## Cool G5 (May 24, 2010)

@sujoy - Crop the pic vertically including the rod at a side, it will look a little better. Actually the iron rod is distracting but still a vertical composition will look better.

@INS-ANI - Will try it. BTW what about your exams? Studies are on, right?


----------



## INS-ANI (May 24, 2010)

Yeah i am studying, its a continuous process, involving many sources including internet


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2010)

@cool G5..Do u mean something like this

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/S_oiR4oFpbI/AAAAAAAAFQA/yKt-01xlHZg/s400/DSC03944.JPG


----------



## toofan (May 25, 2010)

He might mean this.
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/5125/dsc039441111.jpg

Sujoyp: its time to learn the rule of third now. Try to compose your image like so that the subject follows the rule of third. Means draw imaginary lines three vertical and three horizontal at equal distance. Then try to position you subject at any of the bisecting lines in upper third or lower third. And try that your subject is positioned in any of these lines. It will increase the interest in image.

Ask coolG5 he will tell you more technically about this.

EG:

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/984/kimberlykaneruleofthird.jpg

You post too many cat pics and hardly anyone impresses me. If you try to follow this rule this will make your simple looking shots some impressive.

I am not better at understanding things to others but hope you get the point and cool will through some light on it.


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2010)

@toofan...yaah will try to improve...soo should i activate the grid on my cam...it would be easy to use this"rule of third"


----------



## Cool G5 (May 25, 2010)

@sujoy - If your camera has the grid, go ahead turn it on. If doesn't then imagine them. Toofan posted a correct cropped version of your image. In the image the subject(climax) of your image lies at the intersection of lines. This makes the image more better than the previous one. As i said earlier the rod is distracting & doesn't quite appeals but when you shoot next time try to include a complimentary element or maybe drop in a prop purposely. But also remember do break this rule sometimes as it can become quite monotonous & won't please the viewer.


----------



## toofan (May 25, 2010)

and you must have noticed the iron bar which was distracting in the original now adding new dimension or adding another point of interest to the image. Now the viewers eyes after viewing the main subject find this as another aspect of image.

*The rule of third is meant to be broken but only one third of the time.*


----------



## INS-ANI (May 25, 2010)

@sujyop
Regarding desaturation you were talking abt, i found this old pic i edited months ago. its not a perfect job and i didn't use any advance editing tool.
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_vXxj0rIXI/AAAAAAAAAvU/XkWOUDzxfiM/s640/7%20%5B%5D.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 25, 2010)

hey guys thanks for your advise on buying the canon sx120 is ....just got it ...here is one of the few photos that I took which was good enough to put up here.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4067/4638759197_68ebf98178.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 25, 2010)

@izziko_rage - The pic is edited well but the bedsheet doesn't suits the mood.


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2010)

@INS-INI...yaah soo u tried it too...I was just overly excited abt it coz I loved it

@izzikio_rage...ur pic looks great but bedsheed should have plain satin/silk type


----------



## INS-ANI (May 26, 2010)

@sujyop
I tried it on Pixo, was too afraid of photoshop then 

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------

@izziko You have edited it very well.May be you can give me a few tips there 
Regarding bedsheet, can you try some thing darker with no variation in colors, so that visual focus remains on the object.

I am suggesting something like this...
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3208/2498694153_c9f3e74b8d.jpg?v=0
The darker the background is, the better it is.

---------- Post added at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------

sry.. cldnt resist.. this is what i am talking about. I just blacked the area i wanted dark,sorry for poor editing i just wanted to see it done fast 
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_wpzlmfJDI/AAAAAAAAAvk/Kyvtiot_eTY/1111.jpg


----------



## Stuge (May 26, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4640537068_7343bb9700_b.jpg

*LARGER VERSION *
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4031/4640537068_2c4a0af231_o.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 26, 2010)

^Woah Stuge, this one is awesome, and huge - still not a 360 im guessing. Requesting link to high res image. I friggin love the Himalayas.


----------



## Stuge (May 26, 2010)

Anorion said:


> ^Woah Stuge, this one is awesome, and huge - still not a 360 im guessing. Requesting link to high res image. I friggin love the Himalayas.


High resolution is just too big (around 30,000 x something ) .this is the reason I resized the picture and uploaded same .

anyway ,just for the info.picture comprises of 8 shots .


----------



## INS-ANI (May 26, 2010)

@stuge
Can't find words to appreciate the work. A similar 360 view of sunset/sunrise will look excellent.. would love to see the light transition 

Beside: Can you please replace it with a thumbnail?


----------



## Cool G5 (May 26, 2010)

@stuge - Superb man.
How do you take panoramas? I mean the technical things.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2010)

@Stuge...great work man...8shot panaroma is huge...


----------



## toofan (May 26, 2010)

Excellent take stuge.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 26, 2010)

thanks everyone ...BTW..the guitar pic does not have any editing on it ....used a 15 sec exposure and then drew the outline and strings with an led....

@ INS-ANI: you're right it does look better with a flat black background ...will try that out...thanks


----------



## INS-ANI (May 26, 2010)

@izziko  nice tip on led.. will try that sometime. bwt, what LED were you using? torch?


----------



## chitvan (May 26, 2010)

@Vimal:
hmm i m thinking to buy 500D...

*my recently captured snaps....tried to capture motion...*

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAGq1g-syf1h5ZI8h6r3O8JqifSoabP4BrM4rRLTtAOwFwEJnLL-GINB_AyJTXdDiV4abBhkma9DCgtd4n5uSNl0Am1T1UHFg6yZzK34iw50BXpah-3uzbP9q.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKHql71n6956TTj-aR8-RIS-slArh3-JIxY4KvvDqC5KQE0pVWvjgt9XXsahtAv7D3Ft9gQZsWkHF1Ne_8T3B5wAm1T1UBHmziDotpWCEjqLmW7eFRA1y098.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAF3NJPsSPhewM11bu-rCc-DtrjIE0XdAFmoxOZXdhLHysiWhB4Ryf6lAylSxJW3hPCYK1j3j39B0m5USVZpRlhYAm1T1UHPTGKKcLO0zKrwBGzzwd51rY5bd.jpg
_________
*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/S_0v7QLqr0I/AAAAAAAACCs/ZkSCA1p9fhU/IMG_1425.JPG
_________

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 PM ----------

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAHz78t8tp41RiQzY89b0hqn6_3wXirZYvEvdTximP5Izb9IddCnnPtUt4XOVS_Z54vP9wIE5_8G3k7jb0eXhDlMAm1T1UJ2ioAchHp6bX_40A2yYlBiZPkLc.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 26, 2010)

@INS-ANI: yup an led torch and a small blue coloured led ....

@chitvan: dude, amazing pics...you seriously deserve an SLR


----------



## rkneo11 (May 26, 2010)

cool......


----------



## Chirag (May 27, 2010)

A little help needed. Do you guys remember there was this 'batteries advertisement' where they made the whole advertisement using LED/torch lights. As in, it was a stop motion clip where they made characters using LED and animated them. Anyone good with that here? I am confused as to how to animate them smoothly? Any tips?

Something like this: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDKncF-uyb8&feature=related


----------



## INS-ANI (May 27, 2010)

hey, i had undertaken a workshop years ago on animation. I can help you out with few basic.. but before that are you sure you can make any desired shape from LED? Thats the only pre-requirement.
If you do.. the process will be something like this:

1) Decide on some script?
2) How long is the running time? say 10 sec
3) Number of frames (images) needed= minimum 15 each second.  (The more Frame per sec ie. fps the better us the video. IMO with LED you may require a min of 20 )
4) Draw a rough sketch frame by frame what you want to do.
5) capture the first set of image (say 20), edit them , run them in any video maker, review it and if ok go ahead with rest.

Please do prompt for any other help, it's an interesting project.


----------



## Stuge (May 27, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> How do you take panoramas? I mean the technical things.


Recommended focal length for most panos is 45m -55mm .shooting panos at 10mm can different effect .Secondly ,try to use tripod if possible (I didn't used any tripod in the above picture )..Regarding picture posted above, I  clicked number  of pictures from left  to right( or you can click as many as pictures you like from top to bottom or left to rigth or mix of both ) ,then use software to combine them  .
There is one more aspect in landscape shooting that is *Hyperfocal distance *(only useful for dslr users )
It is done to achieve maximum sharpness thoughout the image .

you guys can read about it on net (google it ) if you like but its a tricky aspect in landscape photography.


*Note: for dslr users : Panoroma is no Substitute for  Wide angle lens  or wise versa .

@chitvan : you're doing good 
*


----------



## toofan (May 27, 2010)

chitvan: excellent work. last two are most impressive.

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/5619/dsc0009j.jpg

A simple flower i took this morning. 
for a change from such high tech/skilled images.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 27, 2010)

@chirag
about movie maker, just don't use any movie maker. I found cyberlink power director effective for frame by frame editing, i m sure it will be well suited for this.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2010)

@toofan - Love these tiny flowers. Nice shot.

While in a hotel yesterday, having yummy kothimbir wadi.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/4644416880_539f23711a.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (May 27, 2010)

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_4uTd4sYYI/AAAAAAAAAwM/AKsya0LnA8s/s800/a.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Looks Cool. How did you achieve the blue hue behind the red?


----------



## toofan (May 27, 2010)

cool: perfect shot.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 27, 2010)

@cool I used my USB mouse. The scroll Wheel has Blue LED and Light sensor below has bright red LED. The blue hue is just reflection from my hand.


----------



## rhitwick (May 27, 2010)

@INS-ANI, wow, cool. Ur mouse did the trick. Gr8 shot and composition.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 27, 2010)

yeah, had been seeing the light irritate me for long... couldn't resist it.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 27, 2010)

@INS-ANI - I thought it was achieved using two lights. Well the effect in your shot is awesome, almost a 3D effect.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 27, 2010)

never intended it to be, but nice idea. 
Read A few days ago about 3D photography using two cameras to mimic eye. Quite difficult to implement the setup for hobbyist like me . They used something remote switch to trigger both camera simeltaneouly.

Next target @holidays .. move on to some object shape and design a LED setup (multicolor) for the same. The best part.. it requires little investment


----------



## Stuge (May 28, 2010)

*Tunnel No 44 :*
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3407/4646244464_d6212e9b41_b.jpg

@Toofan : you're doing good  .Avoid 11am-3pm (depends on city ,country you live in ) for landscape shooting .


----------



## chitvan (May 28, 2010)

@INS-ANI:
wow.....this is very nice work....
@Stuge:
nice shot....from where did u click it?


----------



## INS-ANI (May 28, 2010)

@stuge.. did u actually get on the train... nice shot!

@chitvan..  Thanks.. any suggestion what should i try next?


----------



## toofan (May 28, 2010)

Stuge: wonderful shot. How you took it. you cant be over the train.

And thanks for the tip.

---------- Post added at 09:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 AM ----------

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3339/dsc0113vw.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/6334/dsc0119c.jpg

C & C welcome.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 28, 2010)

@stuge - Nice shot. As others I too would like to know how you took the shot.

@toofan - Love the colors on butterflies. You take such shots in shutter priority or in manual?

*Welding in the Dark*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4061/4646938574_69b29d1d08_o.jpg


----------



## Stuge (May 28, 2010)

nope ,I wasn't sitting on the top of the train .I will never try that specially with soo many tunnels .I was sitting beside the train driver on the conductor seat ( It was nice that train Conductor/Ticket Checker  allowed me to sit there for a while to take pictures 

@nice pic cool and toofan


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2010)

@stuge, have u added noise to the left, or is it motion?


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @stuge, have u added noise to the left, or is it motion?


texture during post processing


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2010)

@cool, wow!!! gr8 shot. Those flares are so clear and distinct....see, u don't need a damn DSLR for such pics.

Gr8 one...


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

Man Selling Betel Paan for his livelihood

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4021/4648729712_903d62d2af_b.jpg


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 29, 2010)

Stuge said:


> *Tunnel No 44 :*
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3407/4646244464_d6212e9b41_b.jpg
> 
> @Toofan : you're doing good  .Avoid 11am-3pm (depends on city ,country you live in ) for landscape shooting .



nice shot stuge(adi),


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

This isn't actually a photo, but I gave a shot to stop-motion aka Time-Lapse photography and came up with this time-lapse video:

*www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=1424526462403

and this wast the first attempt: 

*www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/video/video.php?v=1413885756392

Sorry, but I haven't uploaded it on youtube. It might require u to be logged into facebook to watch it.


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

not bad ,but location isn't good


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

lol yea.. they both were just an attempt from my home..


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2010)

@Gigacore... the second one is awesome. Only its just 2 seconds 
Which cam do you use?

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

@stuge.  nice shot.. you always manage to get images with some feel!


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @cool, wow!!! gr8 shot. Those flares are so clear and distinct....see, u don't need a damn DSLR for such pics.
> 
> Gr8 one...



Yeah. Thanks for motivation. :C_cool:

@stuge - Nice shot but you could have included the people too. The cropped legs don't appeal & make it an ordinary image.


----------



## toofan (May 29, 2010)

Cool: excellent take.

Stuge: nicely taken. But its a bit centered. If it would have been cropped from left, How it would have looked? May be better may be not.


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2010)

Stuge: good work on the man selling pan image


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2010)

@gigacore, can yo share how you did the video? I need to know how i can do the same with some LED shots i have.


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

@INS-ANI: The second was actually my first attempt in making time-lapse video. The another with 8 seconds meets almost many parameters to make a time-lapse video look good and smooth.

I used my Sony Ericsson C510 with a java app called "Time-lapse Camera". Using that app, you can set the interval between each shots and the app does the rest. 

I took 124 shots with an interval of 30 seconds between each shot. Then used "Ulead GIF Animator" software to combine all those images to look like a video. Ulead GIF Animator lets u export it as .AVI too.

In the video, the interval between each image is 0.06 sec. And saved it with the frame rate of 15 fps in avi format with XVID compression. 

So do the math. 

- 124 shots x 30 sec = 62 minutes of actual time spent in taking pics. 

- 124 shots x 0.30 / 62 / 10 = 0.06. The 10 is to get one more zero after the decimal point.

- 124 x 0.06 = 7.44 sec of video that u can achieve. So to get the best frame rate:

- 124 / 7.44 = 16.6. So the best standard frame rate u get around that value is 15 fps. 

Well, am talking about this video: *www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1424526462403

You can download the original 640 x 480 file from here: /media/Dump/20100504113533/timelapse1.avi

Just FYI: These numbers and math are not accurate. I am still process of making it better. You may look into some formulas available for making time-lapse videos available on net.

Sorry for the poor image quality. Since I took it via a tinted window pane and from a phone. I am longing to buy Nikon D5000. Just waiting for the exams to finish next month. Can't wait to get my hands on it and make better time-lapse videos.


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

toofan said:


> Cool: excellent take.
> 
> Stuge: nicely taken. But its a bit centered. If it would have been cropped from left, How it would have looked? May be better may be not.


pic has been already cropped .people were a bit too far to be added.it was taken at the widest angle that I could go i.e 10mm .

regarding legs -> I know that  legs  are cropped and  not to my liking either ,but I have already replied why it is like that .


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2010)

@giga
thanks for the reply. I am having hard time find such application for my cam(sony DCS-W210 cybershot). Will keep trying till i get one.


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> *lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/S_4uTd4sYYI/AAAAAAAAAwM/AKsya0LnA8s/s800/a.jpg


good INS  this light show looks cool,but background for such kind  picture is soo important ,but  most of the time it is neglected .not sure why 



Cool G5 said:


> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/4644416880_539f23711a.jpg



nice pic .Unfortunatly for me its not a mouth watering pic that a food pic should be .

note :  total food presentation is very much important .unfortunately it was something that you have no hold over it here .I'm not an expert  on food photography ,but these are my observations being a student of HM(hotel management ) .usually food photography needs a 50mm lens or a lens with tons of lovely bokeh 

*anway ,I will try to comment on other pictures that you guys have posted here .of course when I get time .not sure you guys will like me to critique every picture posted here .Firstly , its not a critique thread ,and secondly ,I hate demotivating people :*)


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/4649483275_60e9938714_m.jpg

Took with Sony DSC W210. It's grainy, yeah.


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/4649483275_60e9938714_m.jpg
> 
> Took with Sony DSC W210. It's grainy, yeah.



can be added as abstract .nice try .keep clicking .

IMO go for 550D.


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

@Stuge, I have decided to go for Nikon D5000. The Canon 550D is out of my reach. I don't want to wait one more month. Also, I don't like canon models. hehe

Earlier, plan was to buy D3000, but later somehow managed to stretch my budget in short span of time.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2010)

@stuge the background for my image can't be worse.. it was me with little clothes on 
Edited it on picasa to darken the background, though lost some color temp in the process. 
The final image was joined together as collage in picasa.


----------



## Stuge (May 29, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @Stuge, I have decided to go for Nikon D5000. The Canon 550D is out of my reach. I don't want to wait one more month. Also, I don't like canon models. hehe
> 
> Earlier, plan was to buy D3000, but later somehow managed to stretch my budget in short span of time.


well there I asked you to get canon because lenses from canon are cheaper .I  have Nikon D90 .anyway ,you can't wrong much with either of them .



INS-ANI said:


> @stuge the background for my image can't be  worse.. it was me with little clothes on
> .


I wasn't really pointed out your image with no background .I was just expressing myself in general way


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4650201638_dd6b02e82d_m.jpg *farm5.static.flickr.com/4065/4649585445_1893eb415d_m.jpg

Shot with Sony Ericsson C510


----------



## INS-ANI (May 29, 2010)

Sorry for misreading your comment


----------



## Cool G5 (May 29, 2010)

@stuge - Actually I like someone pointing out my mistakes. Good or Nice comments don't mean much to me as they give me nothing to progress. Regarding bokeh in such pics, you're right. Often the interesting parts of food are captured from close range while throwing out the background out of focus. Being in an hotel & shooting under ambient light I was not in a position to do much. Further as you know, not being a DSLR owner 50mm prime lens is out of question. Go on criticise my pics. You got the license from me itself 

@gigacore - Nice macros. Go ahead with D5000. Some say its performance is similar to D90.


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2010)

@cool, yea it has the same image sensor as that of one on D90.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 30, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/4649483275_60e9938714_m.jpg
> 
> Took with Sony DSC W210. It's grainy, yeah.




Whats the source of light?

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

@giga
the link u gave me (steve's digicam forum) mentions only hardware additions, which are not what i can use. 
beside, thanks for the link to the forum, its very informative.

---------- Post added 30-05-2010 at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was 29-05-2010 at 11:53 PM ----------

@sujyop
Happy b'day, manny happy return of the day


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2010)

^^Thanks for ur wishes


----------



## Stuge (May 30, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Actually I like someone pointing out my mistakes. Good or Nice comments don't mean much to me as they give me nothing to progress. Regarding bokeh in such pics, you're right. Often the interesting parts of food are captured from close range while throwing out the background out of focus. Being in an hotel & shooting under ambient light I was not in a position to do much. Further as you know, not being a DSLR owner 50mm prime lens is out of question. Go on criticise my pics. You got the license from me itself


my tips are general in nature .I know you don't have slr  at the moment ,but in future, when you will have one .it can be helpful for you as well to the members who are reading it 



sujoyp said:


> ^^Thanks for ur wishes




happy birthday man ..have a blast of time


Gigacore said:


> @cool, yea it has the same image sensor as that  of one on D90.



if you're sure that one month wait can let you buy 500D or D90 ,then in my opinion you should wait .a bit of patience  is always fruitful 
I hope you have no problems buying from grey market ?


----------



## INS-ANI (May 30, 2010)

@stuge, what can be the price difference if bought fro grey market? 
or if you have any idea, how about getting it from honkong/malyasia/singapore/dubai etc?


----------



## INS-ANI (May 30, 2010)

Was trying something different this time.. Turned out OK..
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAGj19koh6I/AAAAAAAAAxk/o9hM2QUHlwc/s800/Final.jpg


----------



## toofan (May 30, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @stuge, what can be the price difference if bought fro grey market?
> or if you have any idea, how about getting it from honkong/malyasia/singapore/dubai etc?



When I bought it JJmehta was quoting 67000.00 and some other 66000.00 with bill + 2 year warranty.

I bought from grey market at 51500.00 now you can make the difference.

After 2 months its prices are dropped heavely. with bill its about 56000.00 and without bill may be around 46000.00

This is about D90.


----------



## Stuge (May 30, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> Was trying something different this time.. Turned out OK..
> *lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAGj19koh6I/AAAAAAAAAxk/o9hM2QUHlwc/s800/Final.jpg


love this butterfly formation


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2010)

@INS.. err, I thought they were discussing about a software and just shared the link with u. :s And it's my SE C510 with camera turned on. A bunch of blue light illuminates few keys..  

@Stuge: lol yea you are true. But I've already been waiting to buy it from ~3 months. I could've bought it this month, but since my exams are going on, I have to wait till it finishes. 

So I don't think I will wait anymore. Though I know that D90 is better than D5000. Since am beginner to DSLR and have some more commitments to fulfill, I will stick with D5000 for now.

As far as lenses are concerned, I will be using the 18-55mm kit lens for some time and will buy the 55-200mm and 50mm f/1.8 lenses after few months.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 30, 2010)

@toofan... Thats quite a high price. hope its worth it. 
 I would rather stick with my 3years plan to buy a SLR 


@all, Regarding the LED shot.. Including background as pointed out by stuge, the LED is also important parameter. Have tested with three types and found smaller and brighter is better (visually).
I request you to suggest if anything else matters with selection of LED, i would try to get some suitable products from market or modify them to suit the requirements.


----------



## Krow (May 30, 2010)

Nice butterfly INS-ANI!


----------



## Stuge (May 30, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @toofan... Thats quite a high price. hope its worth it.
> I would rather stick with my 3years plan to buy a SLR
> 
> .


thats justa body and a kit lens for you.once you get addicted to upgrades ,filters ,bag ,then its a matter of time before you break your bank .


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2010)

@Stuge, speaking of filters, how much does a good polarizing filter with 52mm diameter costs?


----------



## INS-ANI (May 30, 2010)

Then i should rather wait to have something of my own in bank 

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------

Btw, came across some stunning long exposure shots.. here's the link.
*webdesignledger.com/inspiration/30-stunning-examples-of-long-exposure-photography


----------



## Cool G5 (May 30, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Seems cool. How did you achieve it? Explain in detail 

@gigacore - You're thinking of doing photography seriously or just as a hobby? Would like to say, choose careful as "Photography is a really costly hobby". (Find this statement very true)


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2010)

@Cool, Yea am aware of that. Am not taking it serious, but u can say it as serious hobby 

Well actually since am into Geology, I will be taking some pics, time-lapse videos, macros, astrophotographs etc... So equipping with some basic stuffs to get started.


----------



## Stuge (May 31, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @Stuge, speaking of filters, how much does a good polarizing filter with 52mm diameter costs?


it depends on the brand *.B+W*(its a german company ) is considered to be  top notch brand (yes they are, I have filters from them).*Hoya*(  japanese company  )
 is good too .*Avoid Marumi and Local brands at any cost*  .

hoya should cost you around Rs 2k for a 52mm one (
b+w can cost you around Rs 3000 for a multicoated polarizer .Prices in grey market can vary .


----------



## toofan (May 31, 2010)

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/7637/dsc0010y.jpg
Peach(larger one) and Apricot.


*img33.imageshack.us/img33/1444/dsc0012copy.jpg
Plum

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/341/dsc0022up.jpg
Peach

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/2339/dsc0025c.jpg
Peach again.


Giga-core: then you should took for D3000 or D5000  from nikon and 1000D or 500D from Canon. These would be cheap and there kil lens will suffice your hunger.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 31, 2010)

@toofan - I liked the third one. May I know which metering mode are you using?

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

*Let's bite on the Sealink*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/4655670402_45ebe4070a_b.jpg

*Strength of Palm*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4044/4655670416_cf06429810_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2010)

@toofan...the 3rd pic have awesome detail

@Cool G5 the 2nd pic is perfect


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2010)

@Stuge, Thanks for the information. 

@toofan, I will go for D5000.

@Cool, I wonder what u would do when u buy a DSLR. You are already doing great with a bridge cam.


----------



## rhitwick (May 31, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> Btw, came across some stunning long exposure shots.. here's the link.
> *webdesignledger.com/inspiration/30-stunning-examples-of-long-exposure-photography



Hey, thanx for the link.

Awesome long exposure shots, even awesome are the "natural lights" section.

If not checked yet, check out now.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 31, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @INS-ANI - Seems cool. How did you achieve it? Explain in detail



Its the same process.. this time i blocked my flash.
the only images i took was of the mid blue part.. only half of it, the other half is inverted of first.
similarly, you can see the wings are also identical, just one wing image taken.
same is with antenna.
(i did take many tries and have used only the best results to collage them in to one butterfly)

Also, my mouse has a red led at bottom and a blue led at top.. this time used both of them independently.

Food for thought: How will it look if the same act is performed in front of a (big) mirror. 

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

@rhitwick
off to check now


----------



## Cool G5 (May 31, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Thanks for the explanation. It has come out really nice. Try it if you have a big mirror.

@Giga - Thank You.


----------



## INS-ANI (May 31, 2010)

Large mirror.. thats hard to find. 

Those intrested in BnW pics.. check out a great compilation at *www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/09/09/beautiful-black-and-white-photography-2/


----------



## Stuge (Jun 1, 2010)

@toofan : like the 3rd one 
@cool : sea link could have been better .2nd one is cool (nice illusion  ),but  both good concepts 

@INS : nice link  good collections of pictures


----------



## toofan (Jun 1, 2010)

cool: Mostly i use matrix metering.

second one come nicely. 
If you would have gone closer and not taken the bridge portion behind there head then it would have looked like they have eaten the bridge. Or wait why go closer just remove the bridge in P.P.

---------- Post added at 07:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 AM ----------

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9288/dsc0056m.jpg

Good Morning.

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/5162/dsc0058l.jpg


Second one just didn't come out as i had wished. I tried to make it HDR with a single file.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 1, 2010)

@toofan
the first 1 is great.. specially the water 

regarding the second one.. just a suggestion (it might work) .. may be two shot one with sun and one without it added in panaroma/mixed would help  The sun is too bright.. hence takes away all fun around.


----------



## toofan (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks Ins-Ani for you feedback. 

Cool: i tried this. try to look on every aspect of you image where you can improve on pp.
*img176.imageshack.us/img176/5946/465567040245ebe4070ab.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 1, 2010)

@toofan - After PP, the image looks nice. Actually I'm not satisfied with both the images. Will post a near perfect image later on when I shoot them again. Both of your images are nice.

@stuge - Yes, the first one could have been better, even the second one could have been better. Will post more such pics in future.

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

*Speckled Leaf*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4655670406_f2fc2a2287.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jun 2, 2010)

I hate when people drag me not to take a picture .I feel Like spanking them badly .would have loved to click few more using different  angles ..grrrr!

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1288/4661470345_812ddd995c_b.jpg

@cool: a good composed shot


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 2, 2010)

Wasn't it worth the pain? Atleast the image was!  Its one your best stuge.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 2, 2010)

@all, do you recommend buying an second hand SLR? I really want to, but do not wish to spend $$$ till i learn how to use it..
If yes, what are the most likely places to find it?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2010)

@stuge - Nice image but as you said different angles would have made it pop-out.

Also would like to ask, do you always shoot in RAW?

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




INS-ANI said:


> @all, do you recommend buying an second hand SLR? I really want to, but do not wish to spend $$$ till i learn how to use it..
> If yes, what are the most likely places to find it?



I don't recommend it. Save some bucks & go for a new one itself.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:07 AM ----------

*Lake at Chhota Kashmir*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4052/4655670400_02f3673d2f_b.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jun 2, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @all, do you recommend buying an second hand SLR? I really want to, but do not wish to spend $$$ till i learn how to use it..
> If yes, what are the most likely places to find it?



which one ? how many shutter counts ? 
 used condition ? + how much are you ready to spend ? 

there is not harm in getting a second hand if its in prinstine condition somewhat .many people do that .at least it will get you started and will help you in learning .

@cool : yes ,I always shoot raw .


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> I don't recommend it. Save some bucks & go for a new one itself.


At the pace of my saving rate, i may have to wait over 3 years 

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

@stuge   I haven't' yet found any seller and have absolutely no idea regarding specs as well..  (which i am planning to learn this holidays). .. its just one of my frnd bought a canon EOS 7D... and it turned me on and am kind of addicted to stuff i have been trying to ignore  

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

The main issue is.. in photography i m noob  and i am not earning yet. so can't spend more than 15k even if i can... it has to make sense to my financers as well


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Let's assume you get a 2nd hand DSLR for about Rs.15K. But what about the other things you will need like Lenses, Filters(& the list goes on)?

Other solution is to get a good prosumer having manual control which should fall in your budget. Also as you'll not earn from photography I don't think getting a DSLR is worth it. I too feel the desire to get a spanking DSLR as other people here are but then I won't be earning anything from it & it will become a financial headache for my parents. Will surely get one though when I'm ready to enter into photography business though.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 2, 2010)

@stuge... can you suggest what specification i should go for?

---------- Post added at 12:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

@cool.... The only reason i want to buy a second hand SLR is for less price i will get features i can't afford to buy.
 The objective is to learn and when i am confident (in 2-3 years), by that time i will be having my own source of income and will buy a new one which suites me skills.

Regarding lens and filters.. well i can skip lens as of now. Even with my Sony cybershot.. there's a lot left to discover before i move on to manual.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 2, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @stuge... can you suggest what specification i should go for?



try to get nikon d60 +18-55mm lens (since d60 has been discountinued you should be able to get 2nd hand for quite cheap ) or get d3000 +kit lens (costs rs 21-22k) new + I'm not sure how much second hand will go for .

keep an eye on jjmehta forums for used cameras .sooner or later good deal might pop up .

*www.jjmehta.com/forum/

but make sure to check da current  grey market price, if da seller is selling what he bought from grey market .


----------



## toofan (Jun 2, 2010)

Stuge: nice one.

Cool: nice reflections but missing the punch. It would have needed an extra  subject to enhance the mood of image.

INS-ANI: you can get a new D40 for around this price range. You may get it from some shop keepers. because I had seen one D40x in my city with a shopkeeper 3 months ago. or you can buy an entry level DSLR any one from canon or Nikon it will be round 20 to 21k without bill.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2010)

@toofan - Which extra subject? The lake has been closed down for boating & the shot I took was taken from a distance putting my hands from gates. Couldn't do anything much here.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 2, 2010)

Stuge said:


> keep an eye on jjmehta forums for used cameras .sooner or later good deal might pop up .
> 
> *www.jjmehta.com/forum/
> 
> but make sure to check da current  grey market price, if da seller is selling what he bought from grey market .


Thanks for the advice.. found a d3000 (3month to 1 year old).. asking price is Rs. 15k..
The only issue is.. seller is chennai based. I hope i can find someone from pune or mumbai


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2010)

@INS-ANI: As stuge pointed out, look out for the shutter actuations of the second hand DSLR you are buying. Nikon D3000 has the shutter actuation of 100,000. Make sure it has not crossed 25,000 since you are paying almost 75% of the current price.

A new D3000 will cost you around 23k and comes with a 18-55mm lens. Why not wait and pool in 8k more and get the new one. Also by the time you save ur extra money, the price might go down a bit.

And, think again. Do you really want a second hand DSLR? And do you really want a DSLR? 

Since, I was initially planning to buy D3000, here are some of the things that I have noted down:

- Nikon D3000 *doesn't* come with Live View feature, so you can take pictures only via the optical view finder. Live view should not be a concern if you are an enthusiast.. coz many photographs choose to take shots via optical via finder rather than the live view.

- It *doesn't* have video recording feature.

- D3k *doesn't* have exposure bracketing. Meaning, you can't create HDR images 'easily'.

- Only *good thing* about the D3k is that it comes with a feature *"Guide"* mode which makes it easier for beginners to compose shots without having to think about the basics (which usually no enthusiasts prefer not to use).

---

If the brand is not ur concern, try going for Canon 1000D, it comes with Live view and costs around 23k which is a direct competitor to nikon's D3k.

A good alternative to DSLR with all the jazzy features that fits into your budget is the *Nikon L110*. Costs 14.5k

It's a pretty cool Bridge Camera (sits in between a point-n-shoot and DSLR) comes with 15x optical zoom, HD Movie recording and more.

I've tried this cam at Reliance Digital and it's easy to use and has good hand-grip. 

Either save 8k more and get new D3k (if u have no issues with those points) or go for L110. Think!

-


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 3, 2010)

@ Thanks for the insight...there are many technical stuff i still don't know.
I think i would rather wait some more time and learn about specs. Once i am confident i can move on to DSLR, then only i should.

I should hold my emotions


----------



## toofan (Jun 3, 2010)

Yup I will also suggest you canon 1000D its rated much higher then nikon one. In grey market the prices will be much lower may be around 20K. just check.

Live view is not a good feature to use for me. Because if once you start shooting through viewfinder you forget about live view. Till date i hadn't took any photo from live view.

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/7656/dsc0071copy.jpg

I don't know why but I had done some blurring in this image.

C & C welcome.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4645558262_0ab34deec9_o.jpg

A pic that I shot from the ghat in haridwar...


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 3, 2010)

toofan said:


> I don't know why but I had done some blurring in this image.
> 
> C & C welcome.


I was about to point out that. Can you repost without blur, you may try little desaturation of the part you don't Wish to focus on, like the leaves.

About the cam, as adviced by giga, i found Nikon L110 impressive.. but i have decided to wait one-two month before i can buy.. just giving myself some time to learn about it.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 3, 2010)

@INS, Nikon L110 is a good cam, no doubt. But it uses two AA batteries for it's power source. Using AA batteries instead of standard Li-Ion has it's own advantages and disadvantages. The good part is that you can carry couple of rechargeable batteries while u r travelling.. and even if the rechargeable batteries run out of power, u can buy regular batteries and keep going. But the disadvantage is that it makes the cam bit heavy.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2010)

@toofan - The intermittent blurring is not looking good at all. Post the original.

@izziko_rage - The colours look more saturated. the exposure seems too long as details are washed out.

@giga - Instead of Nikon L110 I suggest Canon SX 120 IS. Reasons :

> Picture quality in Canon is better.

> *CHDK* in Canon will boost the potential of the camera.

> *Full MANUAL controls* which the Nikon L110 lacks(the most IMP feature if you plan to go seriously into photography).

Also the camera won't power in case you use normal AA size batteries as you wrote. It will need *AA size Alkaline batteries only* & not the regular ones.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 3, 2010)

Oye people. Hows the following deal?

*cgi.ebay.in/Canon-Powershot-SX120-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item27b22fd70d*cgi.ebay.in/Canon-Powershot-SX120-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item27b22fd70d


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2010)

Chirag said:


> Oye people. Hows the following deal?
> 
> *cgi.ebay.in/Canon-Powershot-SX120-...m&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item27b22fd70d



Go ahead.


----------



## toofan (Jun 3, 2010)

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/6132/dsc0074ob.jpg

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/2680/dsc0071.jpg

same but with different angle and focal length. which one is better or keeper.

izziko_rage: nice colorful image and nicely composed. The blue color adding the punch .

---------- Post added at 07:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------

taken in vivid mode.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2010)

@chirag: I too was planning to buy form e-bay so did a little research on this count.....the main catch is that they give what is known as a dealer warrenty, which means that the camera will be repaired under warrenty only by the dealer who you got it from, with a purchase from the show room you can get the cam repaired by any canon service center in india....if this is not a concern then its a great deal

@ toofan: thanks dude....


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 3, 2010)

@toofan
second pic..
First pic still has some foreground blur.


----------



## toofan (Jun 3, 2010)

Ins-ani: this is not called fore ground blurr. This the depth of field and its positive to have your subject in sharp focus and rest blurred whether its background or foreground. 

1st one has a shallow dof because its taken at focal length of 105 mm(157.5mm wrt 35mm) while the second one at 85mm(127.5mm wrt 35mm).


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2010)

@toofan - I too prefer 2nd.


----------



## toofan (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes second one is my fav also because the flower stands out in the blue background.


----------



## toofan (Jun 5, 2010)

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/1219/dsc01061w.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2010)

@toofan - Beautiful portrait.
I have a query. The background DOF doesn't looks good to me. Feels like it has been overdone(if done using software) especially in the right upper corner of the frame. Did you achieve it with the camera itself or with software?


----------



## toofan (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks. cool: In the lower left portion I did it with P.S. As there was a rose plant. Which was not matching the whole background.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2010)

What about the upper right corner above her head? I feel it to be patchy & somewhat unrealistic bokeh.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 6, 2010)

toofan said:


> Ins-ani: this is not called fore ground blurr. This the depth of field and its positive to have your subject in sharp focus and rest blurred whether its background or foreground.
> 
> 1st one has a shallow dof because its taken at focal length of 105 mm(157.5mm wrt 35mm) while the second one at 85mm(127.5mm wrt 35mm).



I reget my misinformed comment.
But here's my point, which of the following two options gives a better view?

1) blurring the background (or the object we don't wish to focus)
2) A little desaturation of the background?

I tried both of them in a sample image taken from net, and i found the second option gives  better response.

I am no expert, but here's an explanation i can think of.. eyes are more sensitive to color when it comes to finer details and more sensitive to intensity if it comes to monochrome.

whereas, if any object in focus is blurred, eye detects it instantly hence it may not be able to focus completely on the object meant to be center of image.

I found some reduction in exposure and saturation gives good results.



Here's what i tried:
This is the original imageimage1)
*solutions00.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/lotus-flower-wallpaper.jpg

and this is the image i triedimage2)
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAtBo4hhU-I/AAAAAAAAAyo/3Smz61Xv-tA/s640/lotus-flower-wallpaper1.jpg

and this is the third try (image3): decrease in background exposure and saturation
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAtC9E0yM-I/AAAAAAAAAy4/kciNped4pVU/s640/lotus-flower-wallpaper.jpg

And this one is the original image with blur:
(image4)
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAtFiRuRdmI/AAAAAAAAAzI/VCnVBfl16eM/s640/lotus-flower-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2010)

@INS-ANI - To me, all of them still feel the same. The DOF in the original pic is so shallow that it is differentiating the subject & the background. I prefer to have background out of focus & feel that is what every photographer strives to achieve in his/her photographs to capture the attention of the viewer on to the subject.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2010)

played sometime with dad's film SLR Yashika FX-3...and found that even a 20 years old SLR cam had all...aperture setting, shutter speed, ISO, Focus ring(on lense), Zoom ring(on lense), hotshoe etc.
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TAtXKrX3AvI/AAAAAAAAFQw/BeBv0YLHZSg/s400/DSC04057.JPG

I took hundreds of pic using this without knowing ABC of SLR

Ok i tried very hard to capture the water droplet pic but I think my cam is not fast enough to capture it...the best I got is
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TAtXLWJeFdI/AAAAAAAAFQ0/8K73xQ65wF8/s800/DSC04072.jpg

and another Macro shot 
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TAtXL7PfoeI/AAAAAAAAFQ4/rZWBF1jQipM/s800/DSC04091_2.JPG

@INS-INI...i tried that droplet spash many times but could not just capture it that quickly.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 6, 2010)

@cool, forgive me if i beg to differ, i am just trying to learn what i don't know.

I will specify the part of image as 1,2 and 3 as marked in this image.
This image is quite similar to the flower image posted by toofan, the part 1 shows the background, 2 the subject and 3 the flower he blurred (or due to DOF).
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAtdSN5CBXI/AAAAAAAAAzs/z7pzG9HPJSs/linked.JPG
 In the images posted in my last post, i can do not much with part1, but in two sperate image i have left subject (part2) intact and blurred (image4) and desaturated(image3) part 3.

My point is simple, i can't understand which is better thing to do?

If there can be a problem statement, it will go like this:
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TAtb29BjMHI/AAAAAAAAAzc/kq2wUK2srPY/s512/asas.JPG
The objective is to bring the box at center in to focus (in all three images). Image 1 has too many distraction (or source of light, or object with comparable light intensity). If i remove these distraction(reduce the luminance), vision (focus) is improved.
The third image is to represent different level of luminance reduction.

The second option is to blur the background.

I need to know which option is considered better?

---------- Post added at 02:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 PM ----------

@sujyop
Are you kidding me... thats wonderful images. Especially the second image. How did u take it? Please explain the setup.

and in the first image, it shows you worked really hard.The change of setup was very effective. But still it doesn't give the feel, the brightness at the top left is what's causing the trouble.
Can you try to cover tank bottom with something dark. Like you can put some plate type of object at the bottom,or a dark cloth or a black plastic sheet.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2010)

@INS-INI...Thanks...There is no special setup in the 2nd pic...the green ball is pudin hara and I placed it in front of a window..thats it

In 2nd pic thats an alumunium vessel...soo there is some reflection from window light...will try with different setup again


Anybody can tell me if i can use these Yashika Lense 35-70mm on new SLR cams??


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 7, 2010)

*Squirrel & Ant - In Harmony*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/4674257097_38d6e28afc_b.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------

@INS-ANI - I would go with the thrid in which the foreground & the background is blurred leaving the subject sharp. But this would not look good if the foreground subject is too close to the main subject & hence it such a case the foreground should be relatively sharp too.

@sujoyp - You found a gem in the closet. It should help you learn more about photography. Actually both the pics are good & not that bad as you think so. yes there are areas for improvements but you'll learn them as you progress. For time-being, good job.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2010)

@CoolG5..Thanks...ur pic is very sharp...great shot

Actually I was trying to get the snap of splash which I just couldnt...even after trying too many times...

Ones I got this...but background was not good.Soo I discarded the pic

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TAqWjPMfckI/AAAAAAAAFQc/q5wAevDLOqo/s400/DSC040181.jpg
Will try again


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2010)

@sujoyP: try taking the shot in dark conditions with the flash....it will freeze the drop properly..


----------



## Stuge (Jun 7, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4678476859_0f18e909db_b.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 8, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4674257099_236c205db6.jpg

@stuge - Nothing much to say stuge. I see nothing special here. Only the composition works for me.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 8, 2010)

@stuge, the composition reminds me the sky in "S.T.A.L.K.E.R" 

I've to learn these angles. I'm lacking in imagination.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 8, 2010)

Been going to this thread for around at half an hour right from page one(reached till page 28). It feels good to read how much everybody has progressed with the time. Half an hour well spent.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2010)

thats good...r u going to read the whole thread now...

Today went to get a digicam with my friend for him...My friend needed a simple cam soo I insisted to get a canon Ixus 120IS ...it look very cool and had all feature at 11k...but my friend just got stuck that he need a 3" screen...soo ultimately he decided on Sony W360(Not my choice....really)..spent 13k

Now the picture quality inside room is very poor...sweep panorama is cool...and HD video recording with stereo recording is good too...

Canon SX120IS was too big...cost was 12k

Nikon D5000 SLR with kit was 33k (just asked in case anybody wants)


----------



## Stuge (Jun 8, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Nothing much to say stuge. I see nothing special here. Only the composition works for me.


composition -It has nothing .its just line and angle .Picture has no particular subject to say  .I love random shots though  not every picture can be  special you see .

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> Canon D5000 SLR with kit was 33k (just asked in case anybody wants)


there is no  such model : it should be nikon D5000


----------



## rkneo11 (Jun 8, 2010)

superb snaps... all of them


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2010)

Stuge said:


> there is no  such model : it should be nikon D5000



OOps just a slip of mind...yaah Nikon D5000 for 33k




> Anybody can tell me if i can use these Yashika Lense 35-70mm on new SLR  cams??



Somebody please answer this


----------



## Stuge (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW ! What a view ..other monkey I wanna see too
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4006/4681656681_fd6cdea1d5_b.jpg

@Nikon sucks with its comes to using other companies lenses like canon(though It doesn't need those  ,but canon can easily accomodate Nikon lenses (using adapter [adapters are available for canon to nikon too ,but quality deteriorates because  correction glass is required to be placed ) .I'm not sure about your  35-70mm.,but keep this in  mind that metering won't work and nor will the  auto focus .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Stuge...I was just wondering if the old lense r useful anymore....BTW I can do with manual focus


----------



## diwas (Jun 9, 2010)

guys need some help in finding good tutorials for motion dynamics in photoshop


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey cooly, found something, check out.

LINK


----------



## Stuge (Jun 9, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/4685022632_0b929bc0ca.jpg
I really hate  the flare caused by the   light below 

cooly will need to borrow slr from  a friend to learn anything from this .its an  excellent opportunity to hone ones skills .though, I feel internet + DIY + books  is more than enough to learn.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 9, 2010)

@rhitwick - Thanks for pointing it out but I already did a photography course in my short vacation. I now just want to get a DSLR & begin to practise.


----------



## rohanz (Jun 9, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=*i.imagehost.org/view/0386/S6302407%20target=_blank%3E[img]*i.imagehost.org/t/0386/S6302407.jpg*i.imagehost.org/t/0772/S6302518.jpg
*i.imagehost.org/t/0940/S6302544.jpg
*i.imagehost.org/t/0949/S6302777.jpg
*i.imagehost.org/t/0386/S6302407.jpg

Herez mine..


----------



## toofan (Jun 10, 2010)

Hello friends.

I was in a sudden tour of Kedarnath Dhamm, Uttarakhand.  Just reached  and very very tired. My legs are not moving. I will post the pics as  soon as I feel ok. Not much opportunity to shoot because of continuous  rain.

  There are some wonderful shots. Specially of Pudeen hara and water droplets. 

De-saturation is not a photographers way to pop out the subject. It can be done by any one who has little skills in P.S. and to any image he wants.

Stuge: nice natural framing around the image.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 10, 2010)

toofan said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I was in a sudden tour of Kedarnath Dhamm, Uttarakhand.  Just reached  and very very tired. My legs are not moving. I will post the pics as  soon as I feel ok. Not much opportunity to shoot because of continuous  rain.


areeyaar you need "RAIN bag" for shooting in rain .yep  ,but then again you will need to visit Delhi 

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 PM ----------

@rohanz :  are these shots taken with mobile .alteast quality suggests that .

well,this is not a critique thread nor you have asked for it .So, I won't say much ,but shooting directy  into sun (without proper gear )is a bad idea .it will cause  flaring .

try to shoot landscape without wires (or clone them out in editing{learn it if you don't know how to ..use google }).

lastly ,please rotate the pix. so that it can be viewed  easily


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys!

I bought a new Nikon D5000 today in the evening. Still go through all it's features and menus. Took couple of shots. But still since am getting started with DSLRs and added to that it was dark and cloudy when I bought it, I couldn't do better. 

But still, I sorted out best among my nooby shots. Here they are: *www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=61672&id=1510008268

Price: 36.8k
Shop: G.K Vale in Malleshwaram, Bangalore

Just letting you guys know coz I took some suggestion.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 11, 2010)

All those facebook fans, plz post in some other places. So that we can visit those without logging in to a website.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 11, 2010)

A date with Stars 
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4688843458_244f5de7b5_b.jpg
cooool ! congos 

@santosh :  I've send friend request to you  on fb


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 11, 2010)

@Stuge, thank you! i accepted your friend request


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2010)

@Gigacore....Congrats man...

where r the pics???


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 11, 2010)

Giga.. congratulations!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Fly*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4690621002_d4e93646ef_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2010)

@coolG5 ....ur pic is great...soo sharp...amazing


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool, u took this with ur cam??
Such macro possible with that one?
Wow man!!!


----------



## toofan (Jun 12, 2010)

cool:  there is noise in this image. It seems you have cropped it heavily.

Giga: congrats for being the *Nikonian.*

Stuge: the lantern shot is really amazing. nice colors, nice dof and nice presentation.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @Gigacore....Congrats man...
> 
> where r the pics???



Thanks man. I have uploaded few pics in my facebook. Too lazy to upload on flickr coz still I haven't taken much pics. It's cloudy outside and there are just some boring buildings and trees. Waiting for a good sunny day so that I can take some macro of leaves, plants etc... If you are on facebook: *www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=61672&id=1510008268&l=bf71aa7205



INS-ANI said:


> Giga.. congratulations!!



Thank you.



toofan said:


> Giga: congrats for being the *Nikonian.*



Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2010)

@gigacore....saw ur pics on facebook....the diya pic is good


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2010)

@sujoy - Thanks.

@rhitwick - Yes, its taken with my camera. I had too go very close & then focus manually. After which I cropped the original image.

@toofan - Yes, its cropped heavily & there is noise though I was on ISO 200. Tried to install wavelength denoise in GIMP but the plugin does not gets installed. You know any other way to remove the noise in GIMP(Linux)?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2010)

Today in an exhibition got some canon prices
1. 1000D - 24k
2. 500D - 40k
3. 550D - 49k

It seems Canons r costlier then Nikon


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes they are costly but you're free to choose from either. Nobody has forced you to go with Canon.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 12, 2010)

@sujayp, Thank you. Canon models are comparatively quite expensive than the Nikon models. There is a competition between each brand and so they have released models that compete too.

For instance, Nikon D3000 costs 24.5k and Canon 1000D costs 23.5k. Both these models are good for beginners (like me) but Canon's 1000D comes extra features like Live View and Movie mode which Nikon's D3000 lacks.

In the same way, Nikon D5000 and Canon 500D competes.. there are many differences. In few cases D5k tops 500D.. and in few other cases 500D tops D5k.. And the price difference between these two is just 3k

As CoolG5 said no one is forcing u to go for Canon or Nikon. It's up to you buddy.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the advice friends....I am not getting an SLR soo soon ...maybe will get in december

Just bit curious that when D5000 and Canon 500D r direct competitors y the price difference is 7k here


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

@giga - The 1000D doesn't has movie mode either.


----------



## toofan (Jun 13, 2010)

these are the mrp and these sell very low in grey. 

Cool: hope you got the review. I had mailed it to you.

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------

Some shots of Kedaar nath Yatra.

1# Kedarnaath temple
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/9580/dsc0109ot.jpg

2#
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/7202/dsc0182ef.jpg

3#
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/2298/dsc0110v.jpg

4# Samaadhi of Aadi Guru ShankraCharya.
*img529.imageshack.us/img529/6808/dsc0136tu.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 13, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4037/4695659793_da70be5edf_m.jpg

Shot on my SE C510


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 13, 2010)

@toofan - Yes I got the review. I have even replied via PM. Thanks for it. Your pics are wonderful. I also saw them on J.J Mehta Forum. The mountainous range is awesomely captured especially the one which is shot from a low angle & one can see clouds above the mountain.

@giga - Nice pic but composition can be better. While nice macros on FB.

Had a TDF Mumbai meet today & I just returned back. Though didn't snapped much pics(wasn't photography meet) but will post the best pics of the day tomorrow. Stay tuned!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2010)

@ stuge: "date with stars " pic is amazing ....what were the settings that you used? 

@toofan: great shots of the temple ...specially shot no 2 

one from my side

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4675500988_ee6cdec576_b.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 13, 2010)

@Cool, Thanks. Composition? It was shot from a moving bike at ~60 kmph. I was myself amazed to see almost little or no blurring. Also, the original image is quite tilted. I made it look fine on GIMP.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2010)

@izzikio_rage beautiful looking pic


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 14, 2010)

Sharing some interesting links i came through

High speed photography
*www.flickr.com/photos/nebarnix/sets/72157594248654650/
*www.flickr.com/photos/nebarnix/308416851/in/set-72157594248654650/


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2010)

@INS-INI...those pics in speed photography r amazing...but it need special flash unit
That means we can not try it at home


----------



## toofan (Jun 14, 2010)

1#
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/702/dsc0112h.jpg

2#
*img411.imageshack.us/img411/4989/dsc0162x.jpg

3#
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/605/dsc0120a.jpg

4#
*img815.imageshack.us/img815/1897/13395677.jpg

5#
*img121.imageshack.us/img121/5391/dsc0194ii.jpg

6#
*img243.imageshack.us/img243/4170/dsc0223e.jpg

C & C welcome.

---------- Post added at 01:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

Cool: thanks dear.

Izziko rage. excellent image. I liked the way you included the tree and the shore in bottom part of image. Nicely done. And the reflections are just making me to explore more and more.

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

6 X 6 : excellent take. Nice angle of shooting.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2010)

Ganpati Bappa

*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TBX0yx4PSEI/AAAAAAAAFSQ/wqjOs5wHM-E/s800/DSC04182.JPG

@Toofan..great shots...u r lucky to go to places like that

@6x6 ...the dog is looking cute


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 14, 2010)

*ThinkDigit Mumbai Meet - 13th June 2010

*# BWSL captured from Bandra Bandstand(Want to capture this at night)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4698832077_90345d6474.jpg

# Gautam(confused) rushes to join us

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4698832079_a972e19f7f.jpg

# 3D Chanawala at Bandra Bandstand 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4055/4698832083_ac00d7ae7a_b.jpg

# Rays of Hope

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4698832089_a88c33e690_b.jpg

# Gautam - Power Ranger(Rhitwick, Pranay a.k.a Krow & ME can be seen in the helmet)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4051/4698832091_8dc0b4e851_b.jpg

# Gautam - Learning to use MANUAL Mode

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4698832093_95f2a0c58e.jpg

# Rhitwick, Gautam & Pranay at Bandra Promenade

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4018/4698841945_9ddaebdccc_b.jpg

# Taare Zameen Par!

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4698841947_eb3cbf0f9b_b.jpg

# Gautam & Pranay - Lost in the Crowd

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/4698841951_275c9b0609_b.jpg

# Gautam, Pranay & Rhitiwck at Shivaji Park

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4698841955_d1aae596dd_b.jpg

# Gautam, Rhitwick & Me at Shivaji Park

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4698841957_4a35313b0e_b.jpg

We enjoyed for almost 5 hours. This wasn't a photography meet but just a casual meet.​


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2010)

@cool G5....like ur 3D chanawala...


----------



## toofan (Jun 14, 2010)

sujoyp: nice image but if you have selected a proper background it would be perfect.

Cool: nice images. specially the reflection on helmet ones.

In the image tare zameen par. The star was moving in there front and they searching up. Fools


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol, yeah right toofan.


----------



## confused (Jun 15, 2010)

toofan said:


> The star was moving in there front and they searching up. Fools


hmm...observe closely, its a milf. krow and me prefer 'stars' our own age!!

btw, we weren't looking at stars, there were 100s of birds flying in the air...we were debating whether they were eagle or kites?!?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 15, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4699477229_9e6ab44f46.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4062/4699475129_fe013a761c.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4005/4700102748_951ac68029.jpg

Long exposure shot of blinking mouse light with some wacky moves 

You guys may add this to abstract category. There is no composition or whatsoever in these pics. This was just an experiment to come up with something like this.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2010)

@Gigacore...It seems that with long exposure u can do quit many experiments
Good try


----------



## Stuge (Jun 15, 2010)

@toofan : I've already told you on the  phone  ,what I felt about those pictures   i.e over sharping .Otherwise every picture is good 

@cool :good going

@Gigacore : ok its abstract ,but those pictures have wacky lines (lines can be a part of composition ) .

*anyway,What is composition according to you guys ?*


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2010)

According to me a composition is something which need a subject and background..


----------



## toofan (Jun 15, 2010)

Composition may be "Arrangements of Objects and subjects in a image which feels good to eyes". My self made definition


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 15, 2010)

Composition according to me is "arrangement of main subject in the frame so that the viewers eye is drawn to it".

@stuge - Why are you asking? Is it you need to participate in some competition which has this question.


----------



## confused (Jun 15, 2010)

^^no, he is just probably confused coz every one is saying "composition this, composition that..." in the previous page of this thread...


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 15, 2010)

confused said:


> ^^no, he is just probably confused coz every one is saying "composition this, composition that..." in the previous page of this thread...



lol man.. I love reading your posts


----------



## Stuge (Jun 16, 2010)

@cool: naa ree  lol @ competition .



confused said:


> ^^no, he is just probably confused coz every one is saying "composition this, composition that..." in the previous page of this thread...


I'm not confused.....CONFUSED  ,but it can really help all of us  . there is no dictionary definition for   composition related to photography :

@toofan :good that you made your_ OWN_  definition 

\

---------- Post added 16-06-2010 at 01:22 AM ---------- Previous post was 15-06-2010 at 11:46 PM ----------

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4007/4703488493_abf46ede14.jpg


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

^awesome pic

someone plz tell me how to link the images here with thumbnails??
uploaded them on picasa here:*www.flickr.com/photos/51181357@N07/sets/72157624283655056/

*www.flickr.com/photos/51181357@N07/4704562562/


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 16, 2010)

confused said:


> ^awesome pic
> 
> someone plz tell me how to link the images here with thumbnails??
> uploaded them on picasa here:*www.flickr.com/photos/51181357@N07/sets/72157624283655056/
> ...



Click on individual image in your stream. Click on all sizes. Select the size you want & copy the direct link to image mentioned below the image. Now under forum post formatting box, click on IMG code button(Left to Quote Button) & copy the direct link to the image & hit ok. Your image will be inserted.


----------



## confused (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 16, 2010)

*A Buyer's Guide to DSLR Camera*



> Buying your first DSLR camera & confused as to which one to go for?  Confused with all technical camera jargon? Read this guide &  purchase the perfect DSLR camera for yourself. Also available as  downloadable PDF.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 16, 2010)

@Cool, Nice article man!

I tried downloading your PDF file and found that you have uploaded in 4shared. So thought of hosting your file on my server so that you can link directly to the file. Check your PM for the link.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 16, 2010)

its awesome!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 16, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @Cool, Nice article man!
> 
> I tried downloading your PDF file and found that you have uploaded in 4shared. So thought of hosting your file on my server so that you can link directly to the file. Check your PM for the link.



Except for direct linking what else is the benefit here? I too was first thinking of uploading it on my server but then uploaded it to 4shared.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks CoolG5/gaurav


----------



## toofan (Jun 17, 2010)

1# Halipad.
*img231.imageshack.us/img231/1456/dsc0188w.jpg

2#Landing
*img709.imageshack.us/img709/8134/dsc0192b.jpg

3#Landed
*img717.imageshack.us/img717/4853/dsc0193je.jpg

4#Returning back.
*img716.imageshack.us/img716/8160/dsc0195ob.jpg

5#Looking Back.
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/5174/dsc0215l.jpg

6# In the Way.
*img13.imageshack.us/img13/8461/dsc0220u.jpg

c & c WELCOME.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks sujoy.
Toofan - I liked the 4th one coz though the subject is tiny in the picture but the surroundings make it a wonderful picture to watch. The people approaching from left side is drawing the eye to the helicopter.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2010)

@toofan I liked last one...way to heaven


----------



## toofan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks cool and sujoy.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 18, 2010)

toofan .where are the panoramas //grrrr  ?? otherwise .good picture .good composition

critique time   .I may be harsh ,but you asked for it 
 1st picture : well,that ;line that bisects the picture in the lower half just doesn't makes  it an eye appealing at all .as if picture isn't straight (I know picture is straight ),but is  this how eye conceives it in the first place .
4th : it doesn't need critique .its for memories 

5th  is the best picture . its includes,people ,mountains, river (right ?).was that shot taken at 18mm ? would have loved to include bit more  on the left side .I felt people are squeezed too much .

can you gimme that picture .I will love to edit it for you 

bythe way : 3rd ,5th ,6th are my fav


----------



## toofan (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks stuge for you  valuable feedback. I will mail you the image but not from my home as low speed of uploading. Whenever i will be in office.


----------



## chitvan (Jun 18, 2010)

Stuge said:


> @cool: naa ree  lol @ competition .
> 
> 
> I'm not confused.....CONFUSED  ,but it can really help all of us  . there is no dictionary definition for   composition related to photography :
> ...



this one is awesome shot....blue background makes this shot very special...

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

my recent clicks.....
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAKgSkRiCNnkPu8iW8HAcNKOJta14hHna2JFN1Crmll_tCJX1kMEpRfVs5yMhWxjfWlcUo0zmARuiwdNn89PjAVQAm1T1UEAu7adLj7YxmqQlZFIACKtW1rHK.jpg
_________
*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAAJwHkiKwh5tH1XohOG0WCrHdGTAILHVZ5DagDZLl0xVb-psLpUoZ6xhn7CoogUOZ54AriZYnXhuqkt0ytoumn10Am1T1UNUgsx-E6-L5NzxXzjqHFPzIeaiJ.jpg
_________
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TBuFFfRdH2I/AAAAAAAACFk/ja5qjAFs6xc/IMG_2208.JPG
_________

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

@Vimal Joshi:

both helicopter`s shots are very nice...2nd one is better than 1st one IMO...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2010)

@chitvan...awesome shots...how did u do that...what is that liquid??

Today I got may hands on Canon's all SLRs at Canon Expo here

1000D, 500D, 550D, 7D, 5D, 1D Great experience...I tried each one of them

500D's Grip is way better then 1000D
1D was too heavy to take pics handheld
7D was perfect for professional use...but y the selection knob was on left side??

They had put on great lenses on display 24-250, 70-300mm etc.
Even 50mm 1.8 and fisheye lense were there

Will go again on sunday


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> 7D was perfect for professional use...but y the selection knob was on left side??



You mean the mode dial? Its on left because of the TOP LCD screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> You mean the mode dial? Its on left because of the TOP LCD screen.



yaah the mode dial....but dont pros feel uncomfortable having the most used thing on other hand...Anyway I was just excited


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2010)

All PRO camera's have it on left side anyway, they get used to it.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Divine Angel*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4072/4714055506_c337fb29e2.jpg

*Back off Shutterbug!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4033/4714055500_10e719c5e7.jpg

*Coast clear, lets attach them!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4714055510_a358fa143a.jpg

Had great fun capturing them. Comments & Critique welcome.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 19, 2010)

@COOL
 Nice attempt.. The second one is a well timed shot. 
The last pic may look cool in b&w. Whats the original size? if its ok with you, i would like to try my hand on it as i am learning some new concepts about B&W PP.

Also.. i m home.. and unfortunately its a 2 months long holiday (never planned and never had such a long holiday  )
Anyway.. was lurking in my garden to find something.. here's a shot..
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TByZdYtdJII/AAAAAAAAA0Q/RFwYt42jQFw/smalle.jpg

There was also a photogenic insect, but my cam has a mind of its own and it refused to focus the insect no matter what i do... will try that again later!!


----------



## bongourav (Jun 19, 2010)

hii friends ... i m new here ..
some of my pics:

22112008523 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
16112008407 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 19, 2010)

@INS-ANI - Thank you. I did try B&W treatment on the last one but it didn't appeal to me. The rusted iron bar is adding a more tender feel to the cat IMO. Sorry but I didn't got anything special in your picture. Which insect you wish to capture?


----------



## toofan (Jun 19, 2010)

Chitwan: great images. 2nd and 3rd are best.
cool: nice images. I sold my sx110 is for Rs 10000.00 today.

ins-ani: try using macro focus mode/macro mode and read about the least focusing distance in macro mode in the manual.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 19, 2010)

@cool 
is the image (3rd one) is cropped? i hoped there's more of it.
Also, the insect i was trying is a small (type of) moth, quite small in size.

@toofan: will try that tmr. But i am pretty sure there's no macro mode in my cam.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 20, 2010)

@chitvan 
: good man  shed some light on setup 

@cool .I only liked the 3rd shot .


> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4060/4715314880_2c28816f4e.jpg


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4714676631_3c883605c0.jpg

picture is just too small to work on it before it detoriates.for the same reason no pixel by pixel editing 

---------- Post added at 01:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




sujoyp said:


> yaah the mode dial....but dont pros feel uncomfortable having the most used thing on other hand...Anyway I was just excited


in this world of  right handers  

somehow good dslrs got designed by left handers  (good for me


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 20, 2010)

@toofan - So now that you have Rs.10K in your bank, what's lens do you plan to purchase?

@INS-ANI - The 3rd image isn't cropped. I framed it that way itself.
If the insect is so small then the camera won't be able to focus on it. Try on manual focus if your camera has. It should have macro mode for sure.

@Stuge - Nice editing but somehow I hate that vignetting effect. Doesn't goes well for me. Its like forcing the viewer to see in the centre of the frame.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> .
> 
> @Stuge - Nice editing but somehow I hate that vignetting effect. Doesn't goes well for me. Its like forcing the viewer to see in the centre of the frame.



anyway ,thats what I wanted to do. there's too much clutter in the image .

hmm for 10k he won't get anything other than 50mm 1.8 .I've told him plastic in that lens  suck badly  ,but for the image quality  its an awesome piece of glass  .

@toofan : what made you sell that cam ? there is no way dslr can take away the portability of point and shoot .I will anytime prefer Pns instead of camera phone even for general pictures .


----------



## toofan (Jun 20, 2010)

Stuge: you had turned a simple looking good photo to a great looking master piece.

Cool: I think he had removed the distractions by just adding corner darkness and enhanced the look and feel of image by some contrast and vibranc. 

bongourav: you have took both of the images in hard sunlight. try shooting them in evenings or mornings then see the effect of soft light on those subjects.

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

Kedarnath yaatra (Portraits)

1#
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/737/dsc0116cw.jpg

2#
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/1650/dsc0179u.jpg

3#
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/170/dsc0203t.jpg

4#
*img444.imageshack.us/img444/8070/dsc0267n.jpg

c & c welcome.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 20, 2010)

young bird 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4716592647_1073d402fc.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4716620055_2edf72d441.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4063/4716625031_1df193cebf.jpg

my Zoo plan  got cancelled again..grr ! I hate it .this is the third time it got cancelled .
so,I decided why not go shoot some Pigeon Portraits  today lol

@awesome toofan ..loved all


----------



## toofan (Jun 20, 2010)

wow stuge beautiful.how you get that background.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 20, 2010)

@toofan - I liked the first two photographs. Are they giving aashirwad or telling you not to click?


----------



## Stuge (Jun 21, 2010)

toofan said:


> wow stuge beautiful.how you get that background.


she was sitting against the wall .so kinda colour of the wall


----------



## toofan (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool: Aashirvaad.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2010)

@ chitvan: amazing amazing drop pics....dude pls share your secret...did you color the water ? did you use flash ? what was the back ground ?


----------



## Stuge (Jun 21, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> @ chitvan: amazing amazing drop pics....dude pls share your secret...did you color the water ? did you use flash ? what was the back ground ?



dude buy gels ,colour the water .there is limitless possibility 
this is for dslr users 

YouTube - Water Drip Photography

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J7bVj0klos&feature=related
just type water drop photography and you will  have tons of tutorials

canon chdk

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-LSlHdBv4E&feature=related


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2010)

@cool...I loved the cat pics...specially the 2nd..

@stuge...I liked the 3rd one...but y its dull at bottom..is that originally that way??

@toofan...liked the 2nd one...very natural looking


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 22, 2010)

@Sujoyp - Thanks.

@stuge - Some decent shots.

*Love is in the Air*

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1175/4723764242_81aa0ac496.jpg

Excuse the image quality as it was shot with Nokia 5700 XM mobile phone which has a mediocre camera. Also the lighting conditions in the scene were too demanding for the tiny camera. I didn't take my camera with me that day & I so deep-fully regretted it later on.


----------



## toofan (Jun 22, 2010)

cool looking good.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @stuge...I liked the 3rd one...but y its dull at bottom..is that originally that way??


I hide myself behind the window.maybe that the reason for  the  shadow .

anyway ,I took that shot @ 300mm (handheld  in live mode )


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 22, 2010)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1120/4723754675_99e030d040_m.jpg *farm2.static.flickr.com/1395/4724408154_93a0ddaf89_m.jpg

In search of dreamland?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 23, 2010)

Well guys, here are two from me,

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TCEAFk87MmI/AAAAAAAABLk/m7uT2ublaxM/s800/IMG_1901.JPG

Same photo with two birds 
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TCEAJtcCZrI/AAAAAAAABLo/D8VgNLUmp_A/s800/IMG_1903.JPG


----------



## Stuge (Jun 23, 2010)

View of alwar from alwar fort 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1351/4725605102_df44964b58_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jun 23, 2010)

ritwik: second one is looking awesome. Where is out Krow these days?

Stuge: grand view.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 23, 2010)

I can only imagine what kind view it will be at night  right now fort is  under restoration .


----------



## varuog (Jun 23, 2010)

*i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx176/gourav-cse/from%20my%20cam/09082009035.jpg


*i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx176/gourav-cse/from%20my%20cam/09082009063.jpg



*i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx176/gourav-cse/from%20my%20cam/14022010104.jpg



*i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx176/gourav-cse/from%20my%20cam/16112008407.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jun 24, 2010)

I only liked the last shot .rest are ok .

taken with N82 right ? (phone camera )


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2010)

today I tried to create HDR using GIMP...the best one is
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCM5O--8MvI/AAAAAAAAFUI/dlR0Lw3gnCM/s800/18072006364.jpg

original one is
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCM5O3c5iGI/AAAAAAAAFUM/5qimuy4-BFk/s400/original.jpg

sorry for poor quality pic it was shot with a mobile

Still learning ways to create HDR in pics


----------



## chitvan (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks guys...
i used food colors to make water colorful...used green,yellow & red colors....
it was acrylic sheet where water drop is falling...& thermocoal sheet as background...
kept Flash ON in every droplet shot....used manual focus...


see setup pic here...& below some shots captured in this setup...

*images.orkut.com/orkut/photos/OgAAADTq7UnraoSKOE8I2WtGcolmuiYIoqmUQk8A_K8S_gSI9G6ZGF-kK9DTQ8xWF8soeECIsPHvOJ8UFEX01x4dH4wAm1T1UBCwRfNWQiyFHh-WVm7OqcesN7Wp.jpg




*this is like the byproduct look after capturing colored water droplets....*

*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TCJe9dCZKWI/AAAAAAAACKU/OZ4aMEVgQuI/IMG_2418.JPG
_________
*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TCJYaDS6fmI/AAAAAAAACKI/Mj58KGRw7lY/IMG_2406.JPG
_________
*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TCEi2ARLSZI/AAAAAAAACIQ/ZC_a3boeANg/IMG_2226_.JP[color]G
_________
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TCJYaYL8tVI/AAAAAAAACKM/GBDtLB0i5f0/IMG_2500_.JPG
_________
*lh3.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TBz-gVpVj_I/AAAAAAAACGQ/BpVjbO-Nqc4/IMG_2209.JPG
_________


----------



## toofan (Jun 25, 2010)

Sujoy: original one is looking much better and there is a tilt problem.

Chitvan: you have mastered this type of photography.

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 AM ----------

2nd, 3rd and 5th are my favs among these.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2010)

oooh original one is looking better...actually the HDR image was suppose to look different but other then clouds and sun shine nothing much changed in the image...yes there is slight tilt..thanks

@chitvan great setup


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2010)

@chitvan, dude take my bow. Those are awesome.
Such bright colors. 

Please have some sweets on my name


----------



## Stuge (Jun 25, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> today I tried to create HDR using GIMP...the best one is
> *lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCM5O--8MvI/AAAAAAAAFUI/dlR0Lw3gnCM/s800/18072006364.jpg
> 
> original one is
> ...



well ,it does not look like a hdr by any stretch of the imagination  .kindly elaborate the process you tried to achieve hdr .

*@chitva*n : I only liked the last shot (similar to the previous shots  you posted earlier in this thread ).rest are not upto the mark in terms of cropping . enough said .keep it up 

@ 6x6 : which place is that ?


----------



## toofan (Jun 25, 2010)

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/3674/dsc0142gs.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2010)

@stuge...here r the steps i followed...I took it from a site

Dark image = less exposure
Middle = normal 0 exposure
Light image = more exposure
Software used GIMP

Open middle image as background
- Open dark image, copy, paste into new layer in composite image, rename layer "Dark"
- Desaturate dark image
- Adjust curves on dark image to set levels
- Create a layer mask on Dark layer, copy monochrome dark stock image, paste in to layer mask and anchor
- Do the same for the light image- open, copy, paste into new layer, rename layer "Light", desaturate original stock image
- Invert colours in stock image, adjust curves if necessary
- Create layer mask on Light layer, paste inverted greyscale light image into it, anchor
- Save image


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2010)

@chitvan: dude god level photos....just a few questions, did you fire the flash, did you use the burst mode? and how did you set the focus


----------



## Stuge (Jun 27, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4736455491_078a708328.jpg

@toofan 
@ 			  				 					 					sujoyp : let me see if I can find any sofware for linux for hdr making .anyway ,it will be tough creating hdr using cellphone .


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey guys, do any of us have any idea if Indian airlines allows camera on board plane?
I am planning to take a flight to reach Leh around 7 AM in morning.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2010)

I am even trying LuminanceHDR software...good software to create HDRs

Still trying


----------



## toofan (Jun 27, 2010)

Stuge: nice and different shot.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 27, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> Hey guys, do any of us have any idea if Indian airlines allows camera on board plane?
> I am planning to take a flight to reach Leh around 7 AM in morning.


yes ,you  can carry  camera in your hand bag (except liquid,gels ) .

by the way ,I will never keep my camera or any eletronics in baggage (suitcase ) it increases your chances of losing your suitcase or bag if camera or any electronic or expensive item is being kept  .

I always  carry my dslr + lenses in hand .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2010)

Today I went to a garden for some photography trials ...but to my disappointment...there were no flowers yet due to hot summer...Nothing much to shoot except mmmm couples ..available in hundreds

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUhTwKR7I/AAAAAAAAFVA/sECB6aJgb0E/s400/DSC04278.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUomhhkKI/AAAAAAAAFVE/idCS2C1oW1o/s400/DSC04281.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUpl33J2I/AAAAAAAAFVI/yTC0kXUrIuM/s400/DSC04282.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUq2HKEKI/AAAAAAAAFVM/vS0P-Q6ka_g/s400/DSC04286.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUtsAYdzI/AAAAAAAAFVQ/lEXPzl8W_1s/s400/DSC04274.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUw99UjaI/AAAAAAAAFVU/Bn5sbHPVJAk/s400/DSC04290.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TCdUydtms0I/AAAAAAAAFVY/8sV9CFrpnGE/s400/DSC04329.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

Guys how will be this tripod for my SX10IS?
eBay India: PORTABLE FLEXIBLE TRIPOD FOR CAMERAS MEDIUM (item 110518385132 end time 10-Jul-2010 14:34:53 IST)


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2010)

^^Interesting thing...reminds me of Spiderman 2 villen


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2010)

LOL. ya.....Doc. Oc.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 29, 2010)

@rhitwick - Doesn't looks sturdy to me. I told you to get a Vivitar tripod in our last meet as you won't get anything even half decent in the Rs.1K price range.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 29, 2010)

^But I kind of like it.

Carrying ur type of tripods becomes added hassle, plus on un-even grounds they are not of much use...

Would like to have few more opinions b4 buying any tripod though.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 30, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Guys how will be this tripod for my SX10IS?
> eBay India: PORTABLE FLEXIBLE TRIPOD FOR CAMERAS MEDIUM (item 110518385132 end time 10-Jul-2010 14:34:53 IST)


its a copy (cheap version ) of Gorrilapod 
I've used the original one  and they are  quite sturdy ,and are good where tripod or monopods fail.specially when you like to capture some event and height of the wall where you're standing is more than the tripod(this happens quite often )

Gorillapod - The Flexible Tripod by Joby


----------



## confused (Jun 30, 2010)

^^awesome man.... i want one of those!

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------

read some reviews on amazon...this one sums it up:


			
				amazon said:
			
		

> My Gorillapod broke, after little use (More about that below), after 1 year and 2 months. Just 2 months beyond the 1-year guarantee.. It didn't even break while under use; I went to pick it out of my photo-bag one day, and the link where one of the 3 legs connect with the main 'body' had cracked, this making the whole thing unusable.
> And during the past year and 2 months I have probably used the contraption a grand total of 4 times. *The main cause because whereas this is one of those things that look good on paper it just doesn't translate that well in to real world use.* Getting the pod gripping tightly on to something while yet at the same time framing the shot you want is surprisingly frustrating. It should be noted that I had the SLR version of the pod, using it with an SLR camera. I can see this being /slightly/ more useful with a compact camera.
> I will not be replacing my broken Gorillapod, and I would not recommend anyone buy this product either.



seems like i wont be going for it after all.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 30, 2010)

Stuge, what do u suggest?
As u've used it, is it worth it?


----------



## toofan (Jun 30, 2010)

I think for macro shots gorrila pod is more useful.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

sujoy: second one is an excellent capture.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 1, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Stuge, what do u suggest?
> As u've used it, is it worth it?


yes its an awesome product .wrap it around tree limb ,poles ,fence  etc  ,but I will buy original gorilla-pod .no fakes or cheapos .

how much it will worth for you ? you need to test on your own .most of the time it's been used by bikers or people who do camping etc because  of its light weight  .IMO it better if you go to a shop and see it in person .

regarding  stability of tripod (normal ) on different surfaces .well this is the reason it has three legs .you can increase or  decrease the height as per the surface .


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 1, 2010)

*Mad Scientist!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4751810700_883c39566b_o.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 1, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4752135266_9334447982_m.jpg *farm5.static.flickr.com/4094/4752134302_5311d28bbd_m.jpg *farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4752138078_10675a1451_m.jpg *farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4751491641_424804ec66_m.jpg *farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4751494929_040bb58563_m.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Jul 1, 2010)

Great pics guys...mayb i'll join this thread as a regular poster in a few months from now....my relatives have gone to US and I am thinking of asking them to get a good SLR for me. As of now I have zeroed in on Canon but I am open for more pointers. My budget is around 30K Rs for a SLR camera in US. Please do let me know if you are aware of any good deals on net. 

Any views about Sony SLR cameras of alpha series? They seem to have a bit cheaper deals and not so bad reviews.


----------



## toofan (Jul 2, 2010)

Cool: very  nice shot and nice experiment.His expressions are fabulous and match the title. Some  color correction is needed in his face. although not necessary.

a_medico: you can get a Nikon D5000 or a canon 500D around 30k in US. Nikon one would surely come into your budget. 
Sony too have some excellent camera and cheap too but if you wish to upgrade your camera or lenses in future as per you photography requirements then availability of lenses is a problem with other brands other then Nikon and Canon.


----------



## chitvan (Jul 2, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> @chitvan: dude god level photos....just a few questions, did you fire the flash, did you use the burst mode? and how did you set the focus



Thanks...
yes i fired Flash...
dont use burst mode....it comes by practice...even burst mode cant help in my camera...as my camera has 1.7 frame/second without flash...& in flash it will be 1 frame/3-4 seconds...

i used Manual Focus...


----------



## chitvan (Jul 2, 2010)

i have visited Lions point,Lonawala last week....some shots from it...

*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TC2LLY1Za7I/AAAAAAAACP0/lIAtyaripHg/IMG_2338.JPG
_________
*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TC2LYdkScaI/AAAAAAAACP8/4WTmqs43UgY/IMG_2341.JPG
_________
*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TC2LpB3nwlI/AAAAAAAACQE/Qh1nziXqvlI/IMG_2343.JPG
_________
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TC22AaknA_I/AAAAAAAACQY/hTwzFXJLXhk/IMG_2346.JPG
_________
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TC22AnyYOqI/AAAAAAAACQc/Z94-N5MSi6U/IMG_2357.JPG
_________
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TC22AwOR96I/AAAAAAAACQg/4911EVQYPMw/IMG_2375.JPG
_________

this is amazing place...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 2, 2010)

@toofan -Thank you. The shot was taken at midnight just when the mad scientist starts his photographic experiments. 

@gigacore - Nice use of slow shutter.

@chitvan - Beautfiul pics.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 2, 2010)

chitvan said:


> Thanks...
> yes i fired Flash...
> dont use burst mode....it comes by practice...even burst mode cant help in my camera...as my camera has 1.7 frame/second without flash...& in flash it will be 1 frame/3-4 seconds...
> 
> i used Manual Focus...



and how do you set the focus so that the image in the drop is clear?


----------



## toofan (Jul 2, 2010)

izziko raje its simple. set the focus manually and increase the depth of field as required by setting narrow aperture.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 4, 2010)

righr did that and the results are pretty good....

@chitvan: how close do you keep the camera to the drop? I checked your focal length in flickr and its around 23 mm that would mean that the camera was really close ...BTW if so then how do you prevent the camera from getting wet?


----------



## Krow (Jul 4, 2010)

My Flickr Photostream

Guys I am back after a long photography break. I have uploaded some pics to my Flickr Photostream. These are from a recent trip to Dehradun, Mussoorie and Dhanaulti in Uttarakhand. 

Kindly leave comments there. If you are on Flickr, please add me as a contact. Thanks.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 4, 2010)

Here are some of the good shots that I took during the last photowalk with friends. If you are on facebook, you can see the entire album here: Santhosh Sundar's Photos - A photowalk with friends in Cubbon Park & MG Road | Facebook

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs095.snc4/36107_1491931067476_1510008268_1215238_1297959_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs055.ash2/36107_1491931227480_1510008268_1215242_3468690_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs055.ash2/36107_1491931267481_1510008268_1215243_2789028_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs115.snc4/36107_1491931387484_1510008268_1215246_1422749_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs073.snc4/35027_1491934867571_1510008268_1215256_2605939_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs053.snc4/35027_1491935067576_1510008268_1215259_6479548_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs073.snc4/35027_1491935267581_1510008268_1215264_1873634_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs053.ash2/36013_1491937427635_1510008268_1215269_7055576_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs113.snc4/36013_1491937547638_1510008268_1215272_6798144_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs093.snc4/36013_1491937587639_1510008268_1215273_2274578_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs090.snc4/35868_1491940947723_1510008268_1215286_3615551_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs087.snc4/35696_1491943227780_1510008268_1215295_1176536_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs110.snc4/35868_1491940787719_1510008268_1215282_3313218_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs087.snc4/35696_1491943387784_1510008268_1215299_4600423_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2010)

^^^ White flower and turning road looks good


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 4, 2010)

@sujoyp.. lol thanks. But there are many 'turning roads' above. Which one in particular?


----------



## rkneo11 (Jul 4, 2010)

chitvan said:


> i have visited Lions point,Lonawala last week....some shots from it...
> _________
> 
> this is amazing place...



In the first shot felt bad to see all the jink just strewn over there


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @sujoyp.. lol thanks. But there are many 'turning roads' above. Which one in particular?



6th one ....A simple pic but liked it


----------



## a_medico (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys....just wanted to share with you.... I have almost finalized _*Canon EOS Rebel T1i SLR Digital Camera with EF-S 18-55mm IS Lens*_.

P.S.- should I opt for _*Canon EOS Rebel** XSi*_ instead with no HD video recording facility? I know one wouldn't use recording feature much in a SLR camera but then I read - *this*

P.S.2 - Loved the 6th photo from Lonavala series...the mountain,greenary, DCH effect...everything fits well.


----------



## toofan (Jul 5, 2010)

Giga: 5th one is looking nice. Nicely composed.
11th (bamboo wali) looking beautiful. good work there.something different in that shot.
 Keep shooting and you will improve.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 5, 2010)

@sujoyp: thank you 

@toofan, thank you


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Hey guys....just wanted to share with you.... I have almost finalized _*Canon EOS Rebel T1i SLR Digital Camera with EF-S 18-55mm IS Lens*_.
> 
> P.S.- should I opt for _*Canon EOS Rebel** XSi*_ instead with no HD video recording facility? I know one wouldn't use recording feature much in a SLR camera but then I read - *this*
> 
> P.S.2 - Loved the 6th photo from Lonavala series...the mountain,greenary, DCH effect...everything fits well.



Go ahead with your purchase i.e. of Canon T1i.


----------



## toofan (Jul 5, 2010)

yes go for 500D or 5000D. 

Krow: some awesome photography from you. Good to see you back. Missing you and ritwiks photography a lot.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2010)

*Run-down Window!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4763384963_ebeecda2f8_o.jpg

My first attempt at RAW photography via CHDK hack on Canon SX 100 IS. Processed using ShowFoto on fedora 13.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 5, 2010)

@cool, this one is gr8....but u've highlighted (?) the window only and rest are too dark...intentional or this is the original light set up?


----------



## Krow (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks toofan! Hey G5, nice pic. I would have taken the subject a little more to the right of the image. 

Here is one of my light trails taken long ago:

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4763927596_773ce53ce9.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/pranayparab/4763927596/


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 5, 2010)

@rhitwick - The original pic was shot at around 9AM in the morning under diffused sunlight. The vignetting effect is purposely done so as to keep the distractions out of the scene. I could not take the subject on right side as there was nothing on left & would not had made any good.

@krow - Nice picture but just that the street lights have mixed with the trails. Did you take similar shot with very few streetlights or no streetlights? Even it would have been good if you could have avoided the direction board stretching to the right of the image.

@all - I'm enjoying learning PP & that too under Linux. Will keep with my PP experiments & let you know as i progress on. Keep your critique & comments flowing.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 5, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4763588355_47557127fb.jpg

good going everyone .will comment later .


----------



## Krow (Jul 6, 2010)

The streetlights were there and so was the signboard. The opposite side was not looking half as attractive though. I took that by placing the camera on the railing of the bridge with a shutter speed of about 3-4 seconds. 

Winter in Ladakh
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4763280931_73401de600.jpg


Working all day!
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4763267245_94cdf0465a.jpg


Notes of Wisdom
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4763269435_79d4e4ef87.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 6, 2010)

@Krow.. that ants pic is cool!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2010)

@Krow   The ants pic is great ...good shot

I too took some time to figure out that 1st pic is a Dog


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2010)

@krow - I too liked the ant pic.


----------



## toofan (Jul 6, 2010)

Gaurav: Excellent shot. Nicely done. The vignette has done magic here. But the highlights are little over blown as seen my monitor.(its faulty)

Pranay: Ant shot is a looking very nice. Is the wall color same as seen in image?

Abhinav: Wow shot. capturing the beautiful sky and building at the same time. But I think its lacking a bit  of contrast.(again may be because of my faulty monitor).

Sujoy: are you active at JJMehta forum also?

I may get my new TFT today. AOC 2236Vw. Any comments about that monitor. Thanks.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2010)

@toofan - Thanks. I too feel a bit of highlights are blown out. Maybe can be recovered but given my expertise in PP, I feel this is a wonderful image for my first attempt. The monitor you're going to purchase seems to have got good reviews.

@stuge - There is a noticeable blue tinge in the dark areas. Was it purposely added?


----------



## Stuge (Jul 6, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4766768251_0c9e9b021b_b.jpg
_slightly tilted_towards right
 .
pranay : I like the trails and ant one 

@g5:nice and yes ,bluish tinge was added .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2010)

@Stuge...great colors in that pic

@toofan... I am there but not at all active...I just try to understand different comments there...people there r much knowledgeable in this field...

And buy sell section is amazing there...loved it...Is it reliable enough??


----------



## Stuge (Jul 6, 2010)

well ,I never had any experience with jjmetha regarding buying or selling .Its reliable from whatever I  heard from people ,but you need to becareful .

otherwise ,forum is pretty dull in my opinion .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4745597040_1edfee1927.jpg

just one that I shot when I really did not have time to kill... ....by the way ..chitvan, dude ..pls answer...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2010)

@stuge - Very nice landscape shot.

@izziko_rage - Very good timing in the shot. Depicts the tension of an exam going student as times runs fast.


----------



## toofan (Jul 7, 2010)

stuge: nice beautiful scenery. 

6x6: second shot is nicely composed and looking good.

Izziko: classic take and thinking behind the photograph.


----------



## Krow (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks all for comments. 

@ *toofan* The wall colour is a shade lighter than what is seen in the pic, but in the evenings we have a golden light in my ex-college, where I clicked this shot, hence the colour of the wall looks better.

The Winter in Ladakh pic was clicked in winter in Ladakh. The Dog was lying curled up on the side of a road. 

@ *Stuge* Nice pics! How did you manage to make those lights to look like stars?


*I am moving to Chennai for a year of studies, may not be able to come online often. Will miss this thread and all the great photographers here. All the best to you all.*


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 7, 2010)

@krow - Further we all will miss you for the Mumbai Photography Meets.


----------



## toofan (Jul 7, 2010)

ohh hamara kawaaa.


----------



## Krow (Jul 8, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/4759226065_6db48e7c27.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jul 8, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4773993999_5b14ff8684_b.jpg

krow best of luck for your future endeavours.
and comment for that pic already given on your flickr profile


----------



## toofan (Jul 9, 2010)

Nicely taken but the highlights are over blown.

*img196.imageshack.us/img196/7632/dsc0518jz.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jul 9, 2010)

blown highlights ? where


----------



## toofan (Jul 9, 2010)

sORRY stuge. Your image didn't uploaded that time. Those comments were for krow.
Nice image. with lot of depth. But the blue haze is not looking good in this image.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 9, 2010)

@vimal - You can do better.Try something better.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 10, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4778403816_2e38563313_z.jpg

@toofan : I didn't find any problem with blue sky .anyway thanks .good portrait though


----------



## toofan (Jul 10, 2010)

Gaurav: I will certainly try to do better next time. Some suggestions?

Abhinav: Now this the wonderful image. Forts/Rajasthan has been you fav. spot of photography. And you always comes with something different and  better. The lines made by wall stretching towards the center of image and creating a beautiful effect and depth in the image and presence of Human element in the Image has made it much more viewable.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 10, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4778762219_5096766661_z.jpg

Shot using Canon 500D with Canon EF 50mm F/1.4 USM prime lens. The above shot is taken at f/3.5 though. Nothing special just a test shot you can say.

@vimal - Try some different poses. Now the one I have posted above & yours is a normal pose which will bore anybody who has seen portraits in abundance. I would like to see your portrait work though I do not wish to go in field of portrait photography.

@Abhinav - Excellent. Love the lines & composition of the image. Even the sky is better.


----------



## toofan (Jul 10, 2010)

Gaurav: I will keep that tip in mind.
By the way excellent lightning. Where is this shot taken. Have you got your? Or this shot is from your photography classed. 

What you learn there, how was the classes. Some short story about that. I am very anxious.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 10, 2010)

toofan said:


> Gaurav: I will keep that tip in mind.
> By the way excellent lightning. Where is this shot taken. Have you got your? Or this shot is from your photography classed.
> 
> What you learn there, how was the classes. Some short story about that. I am very anxious.



This shot was taken at Canon Lounge, Mumbai where one could try all Canon cameras(even the EOS 1D) & all lenses(even the 500mm+ telephoto's). Its a photographers delight. I had visited it yesterday & was just testing some lens so I can know how they perform in real life scenario than in studio tests carried out by various photography sites. I take images on my memory card, so I have the original shots.

My photography classes went over a month ago. For me(Not self-praising), I learnt very few new things but I did enjoyed the techniques of studio lightning & other small but helpful things. Also not to forget great deal of theory behind this wonderful art. Various outings were conducted which taught us panning, macro, landscape & other things. The course which I took was advance course(covering basics) so I can i got familiar with photography at a higher level. 

Made lots of friends. Actually I was termed as GURU by all students after our main sir.   Felt good to know that people really appreciate my mad scientist  experiments & that I didn't waste my time till now chasing what some people would make fun in the beginning(Taking macro of a rusted tap while house repairing). But to my surprise my knowledge over the class syllabus didn't impress the examiners who were taking our exams at the course end & they deducted my grades for not using knowledge from the class book. Finally I got 'B+' grade in the end when all my classmates were sure i won't get anything less than 'A+'. Still it doesn't matters me as I know all my friends back me up for my work. Me & my friends have even decided to shoot at each others marriage & stay in contact. A superb two months of photography which I enjoyed thoroughly & now evening seems to be empty without a DSLR in your neck & creative visions in your head!


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2010)

Gaurav, what if there were no tests at the end of the class? Would u've learned anything different. 

And seriously, u click some gr8 photos; the kind of professionalism u r showing with ur SX100IS, with SLR u would be just awesome. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 11, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Gaurav, what if there were no tests at the end of the class? Would u've learned anything different.
> 
> And seriously, u click some gr8 photos; the kind of professionalism u r showing with ur SX100IS, with SLR u would be just awesome.
> 
> Best of luck.



  	 	 	 	 	 	  Without the tests, I wouldn't have been confident enough. It was this course in which I handled DSLR for the very first time. Now I know ins & outs of at-least entry level DSLR cameras & would feel confident to do any type of photography on it. Our sir came to knew that I was a bit knowledgeable than others so I was asked the most challenging of the questions during our basic course exam(I manage to answer them well) & was looked upon as one who sir would turn when nobody could provide a suitable solution. This helped me to study in detail & polish myself. Though I knew a lot about Photography before even joining the course, I emerge out as a polished photographer than I was before. One can say I'm now a final print than negative! Thanks for your kind words Rhitwick.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2010)

Today I chased house bee and took some shots...Shots r not super sharp since its a P&S cam...but manageable I think

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TDl7GtdvayI/AAAAAAAAFXA/sCbBcH954vY/s800/DSC04429.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TDl7Mynx6SI/AAAAAAAAFXI/KRt5-cTYMeY/s800/DSC04458.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TDl7O148eFI/AAAAAAAAFXM/ORduUSDw2po/s800/DSC04459.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TDl65oBLCWI/AAAAAAAAFW4/_U7QqNaICnw/s800/DSC04401.JPG
I wish I could take much sharper pic of this house makdee then this


----------



## toofan (Jul 11, 2010)

last is looking nice.

Gaurav: good friend. If you have learned just a little thing that that small bit of knowledge is also very precious. At least you know something more then nothing more.

Here in my city no classes, no photographic activities. No photographer friends to develop with. Only you, Abhinav and some more online friends.

Whats you plans of DSLR. you have the time and age and more important City to make a career in Photography. I will suggest you make your career in this field and then help us to do something.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 11, 2010)

toofan said:


> last is looking nice.
> 
> Gaurav: good friend. If you have learned just a little thing that that small bit of knowledge is also very precious. At least you know something more then nothing more.
> 
> ...



For DSLR I want to buy one as I can't go above ISO 200 on SX 100 as the pics get grainy(even at 400). A DSLR should give me much needed flexibility here. Being a student with no personal income I can't force my parents to get me one. Already they have to shell out for my education. For timebeing I'll have to remain content with SX 100 & continue to work in its limited capabilities. I've entered into a contest in our class which will pitch me against DSLR users in huge amounts. I have submitted my best work, if my photos please the judges then I should win & that should be a great opportunity to convince my parents about my future photography career dreams.

I wish we all(u, stuge & others in this thread) stayed near each other then we could have further improved our knowledge. hoping to meet you someday. Do ping me if you come to Mumbai.

@sujoyp - Liked the first & last. You could try sharpening them in PS or GIMP.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks toofan and Cool

Although I did some sharpening to it already...still I am not much satisfied


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 12, 2010)

Shot this on my SE C510

*th09.deviantart.net/fs70/150/f/2010/192/5/3/And_it_rained___by_Gigacore.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2010)

Well guys check this out, 
Sanctuary Wildlife Awards 2010 ? December 3, 2010


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2010)

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TD2Iu__sTzI/AAAAAAAAFYg/IbVooyQ6E-I/s800/DSC04489.JPG

The Jet black kitten looks great to me


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 14, 2010)

@sujoy - Is this the original pic? I would like to see the coloured one if you have shot in color.

@rhitwick - What's the link? Didn't find anything exciting there.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 14, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4793958924_83d9b038de_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2010)

Good shot stuge...very clean & colorful shot

@ cool G5 the original pic is this

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TD4DtGc0SnI/AAAAAAAAFY0/diWqQzl30FI/s400/DSC04489_2.JPG


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 15, 2010)

Seems like i have been missing a lot of updates. Nice pics all.. 
Sujoy.. you scare the cat a lot... poor thing 

Here's what i am trying in my holidays..

I was fortunate enough to catch these two butterflies mating... 
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6VIdKYbxI/AAAAAAAAA0k/AodEgNz3vok/DSC02071-1small.jpg*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6VHzvY7EI/AAAAAAAAA0g/w5BUlVX4gtk/DSC020711.jpg

---------- Post added at 10:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

There are a few more.. coming soon.

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:31 AM ----------

A tokri i found in my backyard
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6bFOnX6jI/AAAAAAAAA2E/cshVmRRQDVE/DSC02005%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------

An insect found in my deserted garden
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6bIT2UavI/AAAAAAAAA2M/eLmeS3V8pWw/DSC02020%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6a1tzBPWI/AAAAAAAAA1w/JxUEp-_toM0/DSC02013%20%5B%5D.JPG

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

The same tokri in colour
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6a3YyMG6I/AAAAAAAAA10/3Ktn-mXN5jI/DSC02004%20%5B%5D.JPG

A something which grows on himalyan trees.. don't remember the name..
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6a3uDURmI/AAAAAAAAA14/PIGt6idM-Qg/DSC01983%20%5B%5D.JPG

The tokri in B&W, i loved the background.. its an old house.. almost 40-50 years old built by russians.. the background gives the feel..
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6a4IQkWnI/AAAAAAAAA18/bStqI1xl-Bc/DSC01996%20%5B%5D.JPG

Some testures from garden
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6a_8Ev96I/AAAAAAAAA2A/1x7ZbFC556g/DSC02037-1%20%5B%5D.JPG

The tokri Post processed
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6bFOnX6jI/AAAAAAAAA2E/cshVmRRQDVE/DSC02005%20%5B%5D.JPG

The flower 
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6bGMZMfnI/AAAAAAAAA2I/NXzg6b2Gdq0/DSC02011%20%5B%5D.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6bIT2UavI/AAAAAAAAA2M/eLmeS3V8pWw/DSC02020%20%5B%5D.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6bIRycbmI/AAAAAAAAA2Q/uU9G_VaONwE/DSC020055%20%5B%5D.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2010)

@InsINI ....I was just trying to take pics of that kitten...he was running away

BTW I liked butterfly and "tokri post processed" one

where is the head of the insect?? please search for a more photogenic insect

one more macro pic
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TD2IsHz3W_I/AAAAAAAAFYc/MFBQnycCquA/s400/DSC04468.jpg

I know the pic is bit dark but when i try to increase the brightness using 'fill light' or 'highlights' the colors and details r blown off


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 15, 2010)

The insect head is at front..

This is the most photographic insect i found, but its too small to focus properly even in macro.. have tried many shots.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2010)

@INS - I liked the full tokri shot. The flower shots seem blurry to me.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah the flower is blurry, it was hard to focus with so much wind.. and camera in hand. Had to hold the plant with one hand and camera on other...


----------



## toofan (Jul 15, 2010)

Stuge: As usual a wow shot. Nice and lovely colors.

Ins-Ani: Tokri shot would have been a cracker if you would have composed it correctly. You should have left some space on left side. Conversion is perfect.

And this thing which grows in Himalayan tree is called " Kshiyont" (K- silent here). Its a fruit which grows in Pine trees. It contain seeds of Pine tree which are very tasty to eat but needs effort to gain them. 
In english these are called "Pine Cone".


----------



## Stuge (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks toofan 


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4795111215_8c893d32ac_z.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 15, 2010)

@toofan
Thanks for the advice, i will try again with tokri shot.


----------



## hoodiboy (Jul 15, 2010)

Secure Your Life in Networks...

*fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/144/d/9/Secure_Your_Life___by_Hoodiboy.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 15, 2010)

@stuge - Nice snaps.

@hoodiboy - Nothing special. Very busy picture to concentrate on any particular aspect.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 16, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4136/4797901290_0bbdaeaf2a_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jul 16, 2010)

Stuge said:


> thanks toofan
> 
> 
> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4795111215_8c893d32ac_z.jpg



Again wonderful composition and colors. 
The shimla one is also excellent.

Stuge: whenever I took images like this. I get the sky excellent but the foreground become dark. 
I know how to solve this problem. But I want to know what you did in this particular shot. Did you took multiexposure shots?
some advice please.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 16, 2010)

@stuge: nice shot ....did you combine two images ?


----------



## Stuge (Jul 17, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4799766557_77ee1623ef_b.jpg
 larger version 
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/4799766557_736ec0920d_o.jpg

@toofan : use auto bracketting  or use spot metering then click two pictures ( one for the sky and other for  the foreground .Later  blend them [don't forget to use tripod ] .well,I've both the options either use filters or blend pictures  .I do both .one of the reasons why landscape photography is never considered easy with ever changing light .

If you have any image ,which you want to get it fixed ,then send me (Only raw :NO jpeg ]
@izzikio : Its a blended image .

*example(posted  in the previous posts as well ) : image below is not blended ( I used reverse grad filter ) .its a single picture .*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4793958924_83d9b038de_z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> The tokri in B&W, i loved the background.. its an old house.. almost 40-50 years old built by russians.. the background gives the feel..
> *lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TD6a4IQkWnI/AAAAAAAAA18/bStqI1xl-Bc/DSC01996%20%5B%5D.JPG



I liked this one, but rather keeping the object in center...how would it look if it is placed at the corner of the frame and shot is taken a few feet far?

Would u try that...
keep b/w theme...


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 17, 2010)

@rhitwick, this image is cropped from a larger pic. However will try it again.

Waise, am leaving for leh-srinagar tomorrow. LEts hope Srinagar is stable when i reach.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 18, 2010)

INS : one brave man .it will the last place on earth ,I want to be in right now (I mean Srinagar ).be safe .best of luck !


----------



## toofan (Jul 18, 2010)

INS-ANI said:


> @rhitwick, this image is cropped from a larger pic. However will try it again.
> 
> Waise, am leaving for leh-srinagar tomorrow. LEts hope Srinagar is stable when i reach.



INS: If its a larger image then you can crop it as required to give the desired compostion.

All the best for you photography.

Stuge: huge one.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 19, 2010)

@toofan, thanks for the advice. 
As i have left for leh without the image on my laptop, i will seek a fortnight to rework on the image.

But since i will be clicking some pics in leh, lets see if i can keep the composition..


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys, how's Vivitar's Vivicam 2400 Tripod?? I found it on jjmehta's site. Any idea about it's quality? And do u think I can go for it?

Vivitar Camera Tripod (VPT Series)

@INS-ANI: Cool pics!!


----------



## toofan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup its good. Buy it. But what is your cam.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 20, 2010)

@toofan, Nikon D5000


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 20, 2010)

@gigacore - Check with the tripod in local shops. I doubt it will take the weight of your DSLR especially during windy situations.

@all - Any tips for shooting birds in flight with prosumer camera like Canon SX 100 IS. Yeterday I spotted an eagle which was flying in no specified direction. I tried using AF & MF but both of them were very tough to lock focus. Also since the zoom was all on 10X max it was difficult to get the bird in frame & lock focus with shutter & aperture. Do note I don't have a DSLR & optical viewfinder.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 20, 2010)

@cool, what if I hook some load on to the accessory hook?


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 20, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @cool, what if I hook some load on to the accessory hook?



You can, that's what's mostly the hook is used for. I have VPT-1200 and in strong wind it wobbles. I don't have much faith in vivitar but for price its good.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 20, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs099.ash2/38274_1509350622954_1510008268_1256606_1618215_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs179.snc4/38274_1509350662955_1510008268_1256607_8070048_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs099.ash2/38274_1509350702956_1510008268_1256608_6298887_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs199.snc4/38274_1509350782958_1510008268_1256610_7584471_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs202.snc4/38428_1509353583028_1510008268_1256616_7537016_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs222.snc4/38428_1509353663030_1510008268_1256618_3892964_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs187.snc4/37691_1509361103216_1510008268_1256642_2195289_n.jpg

^^ This one's HDR
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs026.ash2/34661_1509357063115_1510008268_1256628_1461195_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs066.snc4/34661_1509357183118_1510008268_1256631_71976_n.jpg

^^ This was shot from a moving bus.. I didn't use view finder or the LCD  screen.. was a blind shot... this joined the road I was traveling at an  curve and was almost perpendicular. For me, this one is an cool shot!

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs066.snc4/34661_1509357223119_1510008268_1256632_6928751_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs066.snc4/34661_1509357423124_1510008268_1256637_3111531_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs087.ash2/37691_1509361303221_1510008268_1256647_5465159_n.jpg

^ This one was shot by my friend on his Canon 500D. And I took most of  the pics sitting beside that window.

And I look awful in this pic since we didn't slept that night. We went  80 km off bangalore to do sky observation and astrophotography with some  BAS (Bangalore Astronomy Society) guys. But sadly.. the weather changed  drastically in the night and it became cloudy and it even started  raining.. so we just were able to discuss some stuffs about universe and  other science stuffs and in the morning took few photos..

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs222.snc4/38428_1509353863035_1510008268_1256623_4214924_n.jpg

^ Me (since I shot it) and couple of others are missing in this pic. Hoping to go on clear and moonless night next time and take some cool pictures.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 20, 2010)

Some interesting pics santhosh. Already saw them on FB. My fav shot is the third candle shot.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey guys, 
finally am at my destination..
its day 2, am adding pics of day 1 for now.. am in hurry so will adding only selective pics

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXW25jZccI/AAAAAAAAA20/EqtkytZPPzE/s640/DSC02103.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXW21lu_bI/AAAAAAAAA24/S-6a6l_v7jc/s640/DSC02104.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXW3JXb_ZI/AAAAAAAAA28/vfoU-YY1gIs/s640/DSC02105.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXW3JXb_ZI/AAAAAAAAA28/vfoU-YY1gIs/s640/DSC02105.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXW3C0EuiI/AAAAAAAAA3A/w-1nk5DX6uM/s640/DSC02106.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXW3TtMU0I/AAAAAAAAA3E/b6OQgQhzytQ/s640/DSC02117.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXXJ5oxsZI/AAAAAAAAA3I/pte2DttIo9g/s640/DSC02143.jpg
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXXKnAzfEI/AAAAAAAAA3M/WtE8-mVnuu0/s640/DSC02140.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXXKuqwFKI/AAAAAAAAA3Q/unRNUCy24a0/s640/DSC02134.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXXK83H1aI/AAAAAAAAA3U/bhgM17hAa_k/s640/DSC02128.jpg
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEXXK7EG6PI/AAAAAAAAA3Y/flb0JVxAIeY/s640/DSC02117.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2010)

Some great shots guys...Himalaya is looking beautiful


----------



## Stuge (Jul 21, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/4814072422_f845ec94be_z.jpg

nice looking pictures INS  .just make sure not to sit near that wing next time  .

and seems  you really enjoyed yout trip


----------



## toofan (Jul 21, 2010)

Giga: HDR one is excellent and very beautiful in looking.

Stuge: nice one.

InS; Great shots of Himalayas.

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/9972/dsc0612d.jpg

*img803.imageshack.us/img803/4605/dsc0635.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys,
I have uploaded some new pics on my facebook album
Please find my album at *www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/photos.php?id=100000146433064

or if this link doesn't work please find me by my e-mail address: ani_sham24 at-d-rate rediffmail.com

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------

I am sorry for the inconvenience, but i am on low bandwidth here.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 21, 2010)

Any tips for shooting birds in flight with prosumer camera like Canon SX  100 IS. Yeterday I spotted an eagle which was flying in no specified  direction. I tried using AF & MF but both of them were very tough to  lock focus. Also since the zoom was all on 10X max it was difficult to  get the bird in frame & lock focus with shutter & aperture. Do  note I don't have a DSLR & optical viewfinder

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

@toofan - Like the 2nd portrait. In first can u tell why his face appears so soft?

@INS - Nice shots.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 22, 2010)

@G5 : you will need to shoot in countinous mode with normal to infinite focus + you will need fast shutter speed + change in ISO (depending on the time of the day ) .shooting birds in flight with any point and shoot is vey tough ,and with 10X zoom,slight shake with cause blur .

also regardng toofans picture ->1st picture looks soft because his face isn't focussed properly .other possible reason (as I see he used flash) is  slow shutter speed 

@toofan :nice 

in btw : my sunrise picture was explored on flickr  ..cool to have pictures getting explored every now and then


----------



## toofan (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool: thanks for your kind words. 
As stuge said a slow shutter speed + the kid is in motion+ the autofocus used focusing on the helmet instead of eyes +less depth of field used for isolation.

Stuge; thanks man. But what is this "explored image on flicker."

Stuge & others: We are planning a tour to "Valley of flowers & Hemkund Shahib."  Built the confidence to climb at least 12 km per day on Hills on foot and join us. Earlier we were planning to Leh but as stuge suggested and we don't know much about there and its very costly also so it is done for some time in near future.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Tides Lash at Dadar Chowpatty*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4818034050_154cf3f6d3_b.jpg

*Work in Progress*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4081/4817428171_556235a708_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jul 22, 2010)

Cool: second one is nicely taken. In first one the plain sky and over saturation is not looking much effective. but the moment captured is excellent.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 22, 2010)

@toofan, @cool: Thank you!


----------



## Stuge (Jul 22, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4817459715_e1469bc097_z.jpg


@Toofan : I will let you know 
"EXPLORE" is a showcase of top 500 most interesing images for  a particular day .

G5: I didn't find  anything wrong with the 1st picture *thats creative overexposure* .Even though it seldom works with landscapes .depending upon how you process them ,thats where the meat lies .


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 22, 2010)

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhPKLmcErI/AAAAAAAAA30/lmaa_48Ch5E/s640/DSC02444.jpg

Image taken from Shey Palace, Leh

---------- Post added at 07:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhP-snuMvI/AAAAAAAAA4M/0mbVeDpz9bo/s640/DSC02400.jpg
Image from thikshey Monastery, leh

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhP_ZuZAJI/AAAAAAAAA4Q/R9Ey0sZcJ9g/s640/DSC02396.jpg

Image from thikshey monastery, Leh

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 PM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhQayu0B1I/AAAAAAAAA4g/79v_HwwrPcg/s512/DSC02398.jpg
A typical wooden mesh roof found in ladakhi roof!

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhQwBOPUpI/AAAAAAAAA4w/d95Krekz9VI/s640/DSC02354.jpg
Flowers found on road side

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhRUXGPG4I/AAAAAAAAA5A/2AA6ENV24WE/s640/DSC02355.jpg

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------

The following images are enroute to pangon lake (the images with lake is of pangon lake)

Early morning
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhTruoLEDI/AAAAAAAAA5U/3uZnrITQYEA/s640/DSC02628.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhTsEAv6sI/AAAAAAAAA5Y/aCCZEv70rlk/s640/DSC02639.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUC3ZX88I/AAAAAAAAA5o/OfEarmYT4io/s640/DSC02644.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUSXO3thI/AAAAAAAAA54/L9NF5RyR6CM/s640/DSC02645.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUZrdX50I/AAAAAAAAA58/6uQxWioX2gU/s640/DSC02662.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUdKmYtdI/AAAAAAAAA6A/MeWtQg0A-5o/s640/DSC02668.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 22, 2010)

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUdKmYtdI/AAAAAAAAA6A/MeWtQg0A-5o/s640/DSC02668.jpg
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUdJGtdJI/AAAAAAAAA6E/g2yL7yRwJcc/s640/DSC02666.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUi8_U5LI/AAAAAAAAA6U/Yipq8oUL5us/s640/DSC02682.jpg
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhUutaTQ8I/AAAAAAAAA6Y/pT1m_cohSQA/s640/DSC02780.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhVFTNGwfI/AAAAAAAAA6o/UpBB2qDc92E/s640/DSC02785.jpg
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhVKMdIdOI/AAAAAAAAA6s/lrz6rKyDU1c/s640/DSC02790.jpg

---------- Post added at 08:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

And now the pangon lake (Adding the best shots)
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhVkTBJNMI/AAAAAAAAA68/EnxTpS6ldGI/s640/DSC02799.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhVoygr7YI/AAAAAAAAA7A/tvjPKD9YqoU/s640/DSC02801.jpg

The lake water was so clear, this is a shot taken to shallow lake bottom
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhVyEuIJ6I/AAAAAAAAA7I/AnFiy0y7d_E/s640/DSC02807.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhV0tmxeXI/AAAAAAAAA7Y/Ynwb4EMDU78/s640/DSC02808.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhV9x2DDhI/AAAAAAAAA7c/J-sqE07lI6I/s640/DSC02826.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhWHw0m_wI/AAAAAAAAA7s/3wcfWxFq0uI/s640/DSC02829.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhWTbcdlWI/AAAAAAAAA7w/UOLYjZqHUJA/s640/DSC02838.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 22, 2010)

Following are shots taken during leisure time at the lake, made a stone tower in water and water waves were shot with stone in macro.

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhW6exGn5I/AAAAAAAAA8E/WCJqPepUEuw/s640/DSC02887.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhW6exGn5I/AAAAAAAAA8E/WCJqPepUEuw/s640/DSC02887.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhW6tZWYJI/AAAAAAAAA8I/-FAHkDDIQjA/s640/DSC02888.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXAfZn5hI/AAAAAAAAA8Q/YvYabx-6Ooo/s640/DSC02893.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXBI3xCZI/AAAAAAAAA8Y/8F8rRkEzpQQ/s640/DSC02892.jpg
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXAnh-DyI/AAAAAAAAA8U/4D3ImddOZ-E/s640/DSC02891.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXBe-AYGI/AAAAAAAAA8c/ob0LYJEiuDE/s640/DSC02890.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXN2By6DI/AAAAAAAAA84/Bkj8bhcJwDI/s640/DSC02895.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXOH3sFxI/AAAAAAAAA88/calIZ3kfVXo/s640/DSC02894.jpg
*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXP7OP2XI/AAAAAAAAA9A/FXJa-o-qC4c/s640/DSC02910.jpg
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TEhXTxIsf5I/AAAAAAAAA9E/M1b2X0S71QI/s640/DSC02916.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 22, 2010)

@toofan - Yeah, I know it might not appeal much. Actually the original pic was nothing to show about, so did some PP.

@Stuge - The first pic is awesome, second one isn't bad too. So did you like my processed pic?

@INS - Some pics are good while some are not.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 23, 2010)

I see that you tried to do something with the sky .



> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4123/4818034050_154cf3f6d3_b.jpg


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4818570361_94c3994e57_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2010)

InS: Very few are good and most are not. Try to think before clicking 
1. What you want to shoot.
2. Why you want that to shoot.
3. Any distractions in the scene.
4. Check the composition.
5. Don't shoot because you have a digital camera. Think you are shooting on a film roll. Means be selective.


Your most of images are looking dull. May be some camera setting went wrong. Every scene is beautiful but not beautifully taken. Don't feel bad. Its only my views to improve myself and others also.

Enjoy the trip. And Improve.


----------



## Faun (Jul 23, 2010)

That truck is taller than mountains.

These pics remind me of "The Fall". I so excited for Leh travel


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 23, 2010)

@stuge - The sky in original pic was total washed out. I was playing with a graduated filter under GIMP but couldn't get it right so left it. Then I increased the saturation & bumped up the exposure somewhat to give a dreamy look(which didn't work much). I purposely processed this as to look a screenshot from computer games & not an original pic shot with a camera.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 23, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4821495482_a88063cdf1_z.jpg

well an ordinary picture .there was just too much contrast between sky and tracks .

@INS : I have no comments on Pictures : I will say enjoy the tour


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2010)

Went to Malsejghat today for a one day tour...
Here are few pics...

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TEsDVRpEGGI/AAAAAAAABMY/zlTDbXaUJzs/s800/IMG_1925.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TEsDZ3CyaRI/AAAAAAAABMc/ORhduXebjC0/s800/IMG_1926.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TEsDdxsqWvI/AAAAAAAABMg/p8SkkkeFES4/s400/IMG_1927.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TEsDhqzDeUI/AAAAAAAABMo/K1w0-42U7dI/s800/IMG_1931.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TEsD4O-cTGI/AAAAAAAABNY/d9cDwoQoZ9Q/s800/IMG_1945.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TEsEEgv3jvI/AAAAAAAABNQ/Jb38EMsh1h4/s800/IMG_1962.JPG

Comments...

Album link: Picasa Web Albums - Rhitwick


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 24, 2010)

My favourite is the 4th pic rhitwick. I too want to go to this place. Its just great for Landscape photography.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 24, 2010)

From all  the pictures you have posted only 4th one  looks decent .REASON :Overexposed sky in most of the images including 4th one too .

 capture  three images -2 +0 +2 .Use auto bracketing(or do manually using tripod ) in your camera, if your  camera supports it ,and  blend them  (or do HDR ).Using whatever software you use like GIMP or Adobe .if you want more info PM me


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 25, 2010)

@Stuge: Cool shot


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 25, 2010)

*Lively Leaf*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4825746507_b3692ed645_b.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2010)

Stuge: rail tracks are very nicely taken.

RitwiK: I liked the last image more. 4th is also good but its looking a bit high saturated in my screen.

Cool: nice one.


----------



## toofan (Jul 26, 2010)

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/774/dsc06801u.jpg
Koshi River taken from Koshi(Almora Dist.) Uttarakhand


----------



## Stuge (Jul 27, 2010)

today here clouds were crazy chasing each other.after a long time I saw deep blue skies in delhi  ..hehe .

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/4832353524_84c0c09fa9_z.jpg

just for info-> fstop 16 ,shutter speed 20 secs + bit of post processing


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 27, 2010)

@toofan, nice!

@stuge, awesome!


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2010)

@toofan -  A bit more saturation would do good to the image.
@stuge - Nice.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 27, 2010)

guys ,I may not be posting regularly on forums now .Somebody tried to steal my images put them on his blog (his blog has been taken down  now after I made a complaint ).

if you wanaa see my work .please visit my flickr account .

though ,I will remain active by making  comments (NOT critiques unless  owner has  asked  for them )


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys, Thanks for your replies. 
I regret for poor work with the image as most of them were taken from moving vehicle.
*lh4.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TE8HtNAgFII/AAAAAAAAA9k/uqw4TuHaTtY/s640/DSC02984.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TE8HuADu9oI/AAAAAAAAA9o/dOrlGqVtWZI/s640/DSC02945.jpg

These images were taken on Leh to Kargil route.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 27, 2010)

I won a consolation prize at our photography classes Focus 2010 competition. This is the first time I have won an award in a photography contest. Its very special for me. I'm yet to receive the prize which will be awarded at a grand ceremony in one of top hotels in Mumbai on 19th August which will see Jagdish Mali as guest. I won it for the following portrait photograph. Thanks to all here who supported me. 


*Vote for your Rights*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/4834432323_29dd11219e_b.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jul 28, 2010)

congrats................


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey.........that was ur SMS...!!!
Sh1t, I'm still managing to import all my contacts from my old phone, and it did not show any name of ur on the contact....

Sorry dude.....................and congrats!!!!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Stuge (Jul 28, 2010)

ok I wasn't suippose to post this ,but hey I will .

Today ,I tried to click few pictures of river yamuna   from DND bridge ,but I was stopped by one of their staff .when I aked why ? he told me photography of river from here is not allowed .I was like Wt ***k.He stopped me by coming in front of me and touched my cam to prevent me from snapping pictures of river . .I got mad and abused him .I had no intentions to click pictures of the bridge(for brige I can just slow down the car and take pictures from inside ,but there are more places in delhi where  I can take long exposures.DND is not the only bridge in delhi or noida  )) .also keep in mind there was no where written that photography is prohibited .nor does their sites mentions  that .Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I felt irritated because few steps ahead there was one more person clicking pictures and he didn't stopped him .

I can't understand what is wrong with them .if they think DND is under some kind of threat from terrorists ,then they should keep police not stupid staff people for its protection .


seems like  India  is  becoming UK where photographers like me are treated badly \

ok now the suck picture that I managed to click  btw the fight lol


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/4835996556_ee26deeb39.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks rhitwick & stuge. Rhitwick, if you have time maybe you can join me to NCPA on 17th August, where an exhibition of all photographs will be held.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2010)

^17th is Tuesday Gaurav...I might have office on that day.

Let me see, if I can manage it..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> ^17th is Tuesday Gaurav...I might have office on that day.
> 
> Let me see, if I can manage it..



I know. See if its possible for you to join me. I'll update you on time as soon as I get to know.


----------



## toofan (Jul 28, 2010)

Abhinav: some nice images and bad events with you. Keep going.

Ins-Ani: Now these are Images. Very good ones. excellent work. Both are unique and best in there aspects. Some Post processing Skills will enhance them more.
keep going.

Gaurav: Congrats man. I wish you would have come first.  Your image is perfect for its topic but the b/w conversion is not that appealing. I am sure, If done correctly your image could have come at 1st place. 
Check this link for some awesome b/w conversions (not by pro but by someone like us). I am also trying to learn b/w conversions.

BW PORTRAITS


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 28, 2010)

@toofan.. thanks for the appreciation. 
 now that i am back, will process and post some more pics.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2010)

toofan said:


> Gaurav: Congrats man. I wish you would have come first.  Your image is perfect for its topic but the b/w conversion is not that appealing. I am sure, If done correctly your image could have come at 1st place.
> Check this link for some awesome b/w conversions (not by pro but by someone like us). I am also trying to learn b/w conversions.
> 
> BW PORTRAITS



Thanks. Will make sure I come on top the next time. It feels great to beat the photographers & their DSLR with a simple prosumer camera. I'm not at all regretting a consolation prize. Slow & steady I should reach on top someday. This is a very IMP event for me. kehte hai na, "Boond Boond se ghat bharta hai" (A drop makes an ocean).


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2010)

Friends, can you suggest a one or at the max two days workshop for learning basics of photography, preferably in Mumbai or Pune? As i have posted earlier, I am expecting my dslr next month. Will be self-learning but some basic inputs from a professional at the beginning would be very helpful. I have downloaded some basic canon/nikon video tutorials but haven't gone through them yet.

Congrats Gaurav. Wonderful pic. Great achievement.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2010)

@a_medico, why don't you join us the next time we settle for a photography meet...
we can share our knowledge...

b/w, where do u stay? Mumbai or Pune?


----------



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2010)

Unfortunately not in either. Somewhere in a small place near maharashtra - MP border. But I will keep a watch on your meet discussion. Would like to join if I am around Mumbai that time.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 29, 2010)

@A_medico, how much do u want to pay for such 2 days course/workshop?


----------



## Faun (Jul 29, 2010)

@rhitwick
that crow is looking so b@dass :]


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 29, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Friends, can you suggest a one or at the max two days workshop for learning basics of photography, preferably in Mumbai or Pune? As i have posted earlier, I am expecting my dslr next month. Will be self-learning but some basic inputs from a professional at the beginning would be very helpful. I have downloaded some basic canon/nikon video tutorials but haven't gone through them yet.
> 
> Congrats Gaurav. Wonderful pic. Great achievement.



Thanks.
Regarding workshop, you can enquire at NIP & Vineye.
Both are located in Mumbai, Dadar.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats Gaurav!


----------



## toofan (Jul 29, 2010)

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/773/dsc0758n.jpg

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/4205/dsc07521a.jpg

These are wild flowers. And taken at my village.

Comments nd Critiques welcome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 29, 2010)

@toofan -  Love the backlight in the first shot. Second is also a good one.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 29, 2010)

Any workshop opportunities in pune?


----------



## Stuge (Jul 30, 2010)

toofan those are good closeups and have nothing to make critique 

@a_medico :

Utilize internet as much as you can for photography + buy books if possible or download some selected books from internet ,but they are very less ,then join some advance course .Just keep this in mind you won't learn photography overnite ,but regular practise will help you .

First get the dslr ,then join if you think you can't learn on your own .First part is to get aquinted with the basics + what mode does what in camera .second -> rules of photography ,then there is third ,fourth ..etc this is time  you forget rules taught to you(not all ,but most )   because photography doesn't work on theories .let your creative juices do the rest ,and enjoy 

  If you really want to do some course after learning ,then do a course on post processing thats bulk of todays photography( there are lot of video tutorials available too ) . Doing the right stuff with your picture is absolutely necessary .Post processing can make  hell lot of difference in the end .Very often I've seen  beautiful pictures with excellent compostions and stuff ,but pathetic processing ruining it all .

I'm posting link for you (very basic stuff )

*digital-photography-school.com/got-a-digital-camera-for-christmas-learn-how-to-use-it-here


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you Santhosh.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the inputs friends. Already started learning from your pointers. One day I'll make you all proud 

By the way I expect my T1i in 3rd week of August. Will keep you updated. *NIP* looks good for basics. I can't invest more than single weekend. I have mailed them regarding this. Lets see. I didn't like the flash website for *Vineye*  ... has irritating background music too.


@toofan - Both flower pics are amazing.

PS - Website apart, even *Vineye* looks good. Have mailed them too.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2010)

For those who would be interested :-

I got a prompt response from Vineye photo school.



> WE APPRECIATE UR INTEREST SHOWN IN PHOTOGRAPHY EDUCATION
> WITH VINEYE PHOTO  SCHOOL.
> 
> 
> ...



I have asked them for the dates in Sept/oct/nov. Those interested can still attend on 14/15 august.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2010)

^^ The requirement of more then 10mp Digicam made me laugh..

what kind of requirement is this

@toofan the 2nd pic was great..clean and sharp


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 31, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ The requirement of more then 10mp Digicam made me laugh..
> 
> what kind of requirement is this



Lol, they too told me the same over phone.


----------



## toofan (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks cool, stuge,a_medico and sujoyp for your kind words.

What 10 MP has to do with Photography? I will suggest you not join them. If they would hv said that DSLR is must then it could be understood.
They just want to make money.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ Even I was like WTF when I read 10MP thing. But then maybe 10mp would be a like a layman term which means the camera would be relatively latest with some basic required configuration and preferably SLR. Dunno.

Heres the reply from National Institute Of Photography:-



> Hello
> 
> There is no course for 2 days. consider doing 8-days-continuous crash course that will cost you Rs.6000/- The next crash course is scheduled on 23 August. The camera you mentioned is fine.
> 
> ...



Incidentally their site also mentions :-



> Not all photography classes are equally good and efficient. To appreciate the difference, please compare the course contents and fees for our courses with all others available elsewhere, get feedback from past students too, you will definitely prefer to learn from us.



Loll...Both are in Dadar.

By the way there's a similar course in St. Xavier's college too.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 31, 2010)

a_medico said:


> For those who would be interested :-
> 
> I got a prompt response from Vineye photo school.
> 
> ...



this just tells me how noob is that institute.why do they need cam with more than 10mp .I suspect they wanna  use pictures for their own purpose .


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 31, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^^ Even I was like WTF when I read 10MP thing. But then maybe 10mp would be a like a layman term which means the camera would be relatively latest with some basic required configuration and preferably SLR. Dunno.
> 
> Heres the reply from National Institute Of Photography:-
> 
> ...



I'm an ex NIPian. My experience with NIP was smooth. I recommend it.


----------



## toofan (Aug 1, 2010)

Now I think cools experience is good enough to join that institute Go ahead.

It would be better if your camera have a manual setting mode.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 1, 2010)

toofan said:


> It would be better if your camera have a manual setting mode.



That helped me immensely as I could atleast try what was being taught. Most of the students did not have any camera. Now all have purchased a DSLR after the course got over.


----------



## toofan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wild flowers of my Village.
Comments and critiques welcome.


*a.imageshack.us/img195/5960/dsc07642t.jpg
Morning Glory.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2010)

Very good pic toofan...saw it on jjmehta..very nice..there i saw someone saying that there is more green...but purple and green r contrast colors..I dont see purple being ignored in green


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice colors toofan but why is the bokeh feeling as if it was exaggerated later in PP? The flower is artifically sharp, very sharp that it hurts the image.


----------



## toofan (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Sujoy. Actually he mean with the luminosity of the background being more then the subject. And I learned something from that.

Cool: Thanks for the feedback. I had removed some distractions. 
for the rest my LCD is set to a bit low contrast due to my eyes being sensitive towards strong light. May be this is the reason.
At my other working monitor this looks very soft to view.
I will try to compensate for that.

this is from the same stock.

*a.imageshack.us/img155/5111/dsc0765n.jpg
Morning glory.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 4, 2010)

This image too feels sharp to me. Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 5, 2010)

@toofan :why  are you  adding soo much of bokeh at the time of post processing ? bokeh looks too artifical .

otherwise pix is alright .


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool and Stuge: thanks for the honest feedback.
I was experimenting to use this image as a season greetings. And got the Idea from my editing of previous image.

Actually In real these images have very ugly bokeh then compared to my earlier images of wild flowers. I will post the originals very soon. I had to resize them and for this I had to log on to my 64 bit O.S.


----------



## MK89 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi
friends i need ur help
I want to buy a basic but yet powerfull digi cam my budget is very low 6k max
I love panasonic lumix fh20 for its low light capacity
another one is canon a3100 and canon sd1300
I dont know anything abt camera but it just my hobby
Pls, suggest me a good option
thanks


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2010)

*a.imageshack.us/img36/8566/dsc0758lc.jpg

*a.imageshack.us/img442/7179/dsc0764s.jpg

These are the un-edited versions I was talking with excellent natural bokeh.


----------



## MK89 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi
friends i need ur help
I want to buy a basic but yet powerfull digi cam my budget is very low 6k max
I love panasonic lumix fh20 for its low light capacity
another one is canon a3100 and canon sd1300
I dont know anything abt camera but it just my hobby
Pls, suggest me a good option
thanks


----------



## Stuge (Aug 5, 2010)

@toofan :IMO natural bokeh looks better .

@MK89 : _Before I go ahead don't expect too much from a point and shoot for low light capability ._
FH20 costs $149 in US .I'm sure it will cost more than 6k in indian market (even grey market ).Even A3100 is priced Rs8.5k above .
_*

in my opnion save money ,then get one  .6k is just too low for buying camera .
*_


----------



## MK89 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks stuge
any other options for me


----------



## subratabera (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi friends,

This is redundant post but I need some more opinions. I am planning to buy a pocket-able camera with good zoom and manual override. I finally decided to go for either Canon SX210IS or Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10. I am more inclined towards TZ10 as I am getting far better reviews of this cam than Canon SX210IS. This is a request to please let me know if any other options are available or shall I go for Lumix?

Thanks in advance...

SB.


----------



## toofan (Aug 6, 2010)

Booth are good cameras. I will suggest you to go for tz10. but check if its fully manual control or no


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2010)

*a.imageshack.us/img339/6788/dsc0726b.jpg

C & C welcome.

Took this image from my village. Heavy clouds in sky but mangaged to get this early in the morning.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2010)

@toofan...its looking dreamlike...is it HDR image


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2010)

No sujoy its not HDR.

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

thanks    dear.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 7, 2010)

MK89 said:


> thanks stuge
> any other options for me


check those out 

check out  these one 

PowerShot A495 - Digital Cameras - Canon India

review 

Canon PowerShot A495 Digital Camera - Preview - The Imaging Resource!

Nikon India Private Limited

review 

Nikon COOLPIX L22 budget point-and-shoot camera review: design, controls, lens, stabilisation, screen, menus, drive modes | Cameralabs

you can go much wrong with any of these cams .
nice one toofan .


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 7, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs141.ash2/40386_1532822809744_1510008268_1326129_1485894_n.jpg

Shot this on terrace after it stopped raining.. i had taken a similar shot on my phone long ago.. but was not as good as this one in terms of quality..


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 7, 2010)

@vimal - Beautiful image.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2010)

Friends today tried to shoot some pics of Antz carrying food grain...but I am soo disappointed..
The macro mode would not focus on moving ants...out of 20 pics only 3 got focus and that too with flash which looks over exposed..

Any solution...I dont understand y without flash its coming blurry and with flash it comes sharp

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TF5UnD4AodI/AAAAAAAAFaU/N8n-fxc0bPo/s400/DSC04546.JPG


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2010)

@sujoy - You need to boost the ISO to get a sufficiently fast shutter speed to shoot moving ants. Use an external light source(like a table lamp) to illuminate the ants & shoot on a high ISO.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok gaurav...thanks for advice...will try tomorrow again


----------



## Stuge (Aug 9, 2010)

where is INS ??? I hope he returned back from leh  before  horrible calamity struck there .


----------



## toofan (Aug 9, 2010)

INS- Bhaiyaaa Meri aawaaj sun rahe ho to Hain bolo?
Kya tum jinda ho?

He returned back few days before the calamity.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2010)

INS must be busy in college admission...he was going to join MS(Master of Science and not Microsoft) in August itself


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 11, 2010)

I am planning to visit Kas Pathar (Near Satara, Maharashtra) on 14 / 15 Aug.
Its known as Maharashtra's Valley Of Flowers.
Is anybody interested to join?
Its Trip + Nature (Flower's) Photography.
I m having Canon 430 (No DSLR / SLR )


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Oven Fresh!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4095/4882104848_857b045288_z.jpg

*Disbelief!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4882104838_74ebfbc895_z.jpg

Comments & Critique will be appreciated!


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 12, 2010)

astroutkarsh said:


> I am planning to visit Kas Pathar (Near Satara, Maharashtra) on 14 / 15 Aug.
> Its known as Maharashtra's Valley Of Flowers.
> Is anybody interested to join?
> Its Trip + Nature (Flower's) Photography.
> I m having Canon 430 (No DSLR / SLR )



Hey just did some research on net and found its an amazing place...
But everyone saying it is best visited on the end of September when all flowers bloom.

Check out these photos,
Vivek Kale Nature Photography


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Hey just did some research on net and found its an amazing place...
> But everyone saying it is best visited on the end of September when all flowers bloom.
> 
> Check out these photos,
> Vivek Kale Nature Photography


 
I know that. But I plan this week as Pilot Trip, so we can plan last weekend of Sep or 1st weekend of Oct.
Its also mentioned that, there are flowers which blooms & lasts for 10 /15 days. So I thought it will be a Trip + photography. Later we can plan for exclusive photography.

-----------------

I have uploaded few snaps on Flicker (Older ones). Please visit Flickr: utkarsh kulkarni's Photostream & comment (most IMP).


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2010)

Gaurav the 1st pic is very good...i feel hungry every time i see it


----------



## toofan (Aug 12, 2010)

Cool: first one is awesome. 
2nd one is nice candid shot but some color balance problem and the left  side of image needs a reflector which was not possible for you and me to  use.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 12, 2010)

@tOOFAN: You just contradicted  yourself .Candid photography means no posing i.e subject is unaware ,when his or her picture is taken .So ,using reflector is out of question in case of candid .




@cool : both are nice .

anyway ,those biscuits are not oven fresh


----------



## chitvan (Aug 12, 2010)

got new camera...
EOS 500D...
_____
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGI2-gzjx2I/AAAAAAAACjo/VO1rwHEFpmY/IMG_2882_0.jpg
______
*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGERFZl-KUI/AAAAAAAACiI/nuFgjeSmquY/IMG_2846.JPG
______
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGJ7r3cG7LI/AAAAAAAACk8/bhGnWGXvKPE/IMG_2930.jpg
______
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGJ7rjPnEtI/AAAAAAAACk0/tzqsLtD1Q1Q/IMG_0070.jpg
______
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGIuEqIhnwI/AAAAAAAACjE/Lzp8V5tTuCM/IMG_2899.jpg
______
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGIuEtr9-PI/AAAAAAAACjI/yXhSQYirijs/IMG_2895.jpg
______
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGO3VvM4xGI/AAAAAAAAClw/S-XZKxW61Ok/_MG_0037.jpg
______
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGIuEqAlVcI/AAAAAAAACjM/gwelv4ysHp4/IMG_2891_.jpg
______


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 12, 2010)

@sujoy - Its not just you, most of whom have seen this shot feels  so(including me). Thanks.

@stuge - Thanks.

@toofan - As you said it, could not use reflector here as the subject  was not knowing I would be photographing him.

@chirag - Congrats & nice snaps.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2010)

@chirag...Congrats buddy for the great purchase...

But looking at ur shots I feel that SLR is completely different thing and ur learning process have just started...liked 7th pic


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2010)

Abhinav: thanks for correcting me.

chirag: congrats. you seriously need that bro. Which lens?

*a.imageshack.us/img833/4599/88501400.jpg

Monsoon Evening. Tried HDR this time but with a single RAW file. I must say RAW gives more control over the image.

---------- Post added at 04:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 AM ----------

C & C welcome.


----------



## chitvan (Aug 13, 2010)

@
Thanks guys....

@Vimal:
got 500D with Sigma 17-70mm....dont buy kit lens...


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 13, 2010)

@toofan - Feels Oversaturated.


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2010)

chitvan said:


> @
> Thanks guys....
> 
> @Vimal:
> got 500D with Sigma 17-70mm....dont buy kit lens...



Very wise decision. The flowers shots all have the print of DSLR over them. 

1st and 5the are the best shots.



Cool G5 said:


> @toofan - Feels Oversaturated.



I let the saturation boost because of the monsoon evening. Rainy season dear. Colors colors everywhere.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## chitvan (Aug 13, 2010)

toofan said:


> Very wise decision. The flowers shots all have the print of DSLR over them.
> 
> 1st and 5the are the best shots.



Thanks Vimal...
ya kit(18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS) lens of 500D is not that much good....i saw many ppl upgrade to 2nd lens very soon after getting DSLR with kit lens...

so i decided(after many confusion with Tamron 17-50mm F2.8) to buy Sigma 17-70mm F2.8-4.5 non OS....
it has benefit at both ends...much wider & tele...

i liked much what Shallow DoF it gives...so started first shots with it...

but i feel without proper macro lens DSLR cant give that macro result what compacts give in macro mode...


----------



## chitvan (Aug 15, 2010)

first try with 1 RAW HDR..
______
*lh3.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGVuaJpZlCI/AAAAAAAACoo/C1CDcKCxQSc/IMG_287202_3_3.jpg


----------



## subratabera (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Finally bought my Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10.

Here are first few test shots.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4882012380_d893d54a9f.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4093/4882032770_c81cb613c7.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4121/4882010612_c6e077ddbc.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4119/4882017456_e1f277d201.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 15, 2010)

Chirag: wonderful Image. Very dreamy effect.

Could you tell me how you processed a single RAW file to make a HDR in easy steps. Thanks.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 15, 2010)

Tindle effect.....as best as I could.
Captured by my SGS cam...from office.

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TGeWBKSXnvI/AAAAAAAABOU/Tklj51pb-bE/s800/TindleEffect_1.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 15, 2010)

Subratabera: 1st is the best, third is also looking nice.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

@subratabera...I liked the yellow flowers...looking sharp and colorful...others r nice too

Hey guys anybody knows if Sony NEX 5 and NEX 3 r available in market and price range??


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2010)

@subratabera - Congrats & some nice shots there. Hope you'll keep  pouring with your snaps in this thread.

@Rhitwick - Fairly good. Bahut time k baad aapke darshan hue iss thread  mein.

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> @subratabera...I liked the yellow flowers...looking sharp and colorful...others r nice too
> 
> Hey guys anybody knows if Sony NEX 5 and NEX 3 r available in market and price range??



May I ask why do you wish to go with a Fourth Third camera instead of proper DSLR? I don't think they are still available. Price is expected to be around Rs.30K.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 15, 2010)

I hate this 10 character error in quick reply.

@ Chitvan - which lens have you used for flowers' close shots? Is it the Sigma one you were mentioning? 

By the way friends, I am a second member with Canon Rebel T1i / 500D SLR. But I am a new entrant in photography and don't even know technical terms or specifications. All I know is I will improve a lot in coming days 

Started with assembling my cam. Took a while! Started with shooting family member's pics which came out blur. But after some trial and error got some average pics. Will post some soon. By the way, after one day of use, I have already started missing upgraded lens  (I knew that beforehand, but my budget was limited. Maybe I'll go for a secondhand upgraded lens in future).

Here's my first image:

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/373/cactus3.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

> May I ask why do you wish to go with a Fourth Third camera instead of  proper DSLR? I don't think they are still available. Price is expected  to be around Rs.30K.



Just for my knowledge...actually I could not find them in any shopping site I checked..

But it looked really small and have max all the features...and hey its not four third camera it have full APS-C sized sensor...just that it have no manual control and all controls r in-menu


----------



## chitvan (Aug 16, 2010)

@Vimal:
have open RAW in Adobe camera raw,
increase exposure to +1.50 then save JPG,
decrease exposure to -1.50 then save JPG,
then save 0.00 exposure JPG,

then generate HDR from Photomatix,
make various changes like...reduce saturation,change gama,change in black,white,details....etc..dont remember every steps...will do again and will save profile...

---------- Post added at 06:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

*lh5.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TGfJcJglW4I/AAAAAAAACqA/2xCTH1yENwg/IMG_0102_.jpg


----------



## subratabera (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging comments ... 

Here is one more test shot ...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4894470799_111872787e.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 16, 2010)

a_medico: nice take and good dof. You could improve on more to this shot.

chirag: Beautiful take. Beautiful colors and compo. But.... You missed on focus. shooting closeup require very steady hands. One halka sa jhatka and the focus sifts.

Thanks for the procedure of HDR. 

Subratabera: If this is the test shot what will be your real ones.

Great shot to start with. Excellent work.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 16, 2010)

@subratabera - Very nice. Doesn't feels a test shot. 

@sujoyp - Thanks for correcting.


----------



## INS-ANI (Aug 16, 2010)

Stuge said:


> where is INS ??? I hope he returned back from leh  before  horrible calamity struck there .





toofan said:


> INS- Bhaiyaaa Meri aawaaj sun rahe ho to Hain bolo?
> Kya tum jinda ho?
> 
> He returned back few days before the calamity.



@stuge, thanks for your concern . As toofan mentioned i was out of leh almost a fortnight before the unfortunate incident. However, many places i visited in leh have suffered massive damage along with lives lost.
Its even worse for people as they have ony 4 months of business every year (tourism) and this calamity has stuck right when they were earning and stocking for other 8 months.





sujoyp said:


> INS must be busy in college admission...he was going to join MS(Master of Science and not Microsoft) in August itself


@sujyop
That seems unlikely, considerng some bad times i am having.
I regret for my absence from forum, but i have some important things to take care of before i can return to normal.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2010)

> @sujyop
> That seems unlikely, considerng some bad times i am having.
> I regret for my absence from forum, but i have some important things to take care of before i can return to normal.



Hey just take care


----------



## subratabera (Aug 16, 2010)

@toofan, @Cool G5 Thanks .. that's really some nice compliments ... Well , here's one more ...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/4898843944_abc4bea009.jpg


----------



## icebags (Aug 17, 2010)

subratabera said:


> Thanks everyone for your encouraging comments ...
> 
> Here is one more test shot ...
> 
> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4074/4894470799_111872787e.jpg


Thats awesome, subrata. Grats on ur new camera. TZ-10 is a nice piece of equipment u got there. One of the best available. 
U like playing with long exposures? check the cam probably has a starry sky mode. U may also try the manual mode, and take some shots of the clear night sky with high ISO and 60 sec exposures - u will be amazed. May even trace the milky way galaxy if  sky is that clear. 

There is probably GPS with TZ-10, have u checked that? And last question , did u consider FZ-35?


----------



## Stuge (Aug 17, 2010)

@INS : glad to know you're safe .
@chirag:congos and nice intro shots 

@subratabera :congarts for the point and shoot 

@toofan : Saturation is ok(even though its bit over the top 
) ,but that pesudo hdr doesn't work much .
@medico : nice

@yep :"Nex" series is heck of a series .its for those who doesn't want DSLR ,but want features of dslr in small body .I see NEX as poor mans Leica .it will definately do awesome for street photography .Now Canon will be pressed hard to put dslr sensor in G series  .Well Done Sony


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2010)

@subratabera...Great pics man...Good subject and good shot...Liked all of them


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2010)

@subratabera: excellently composed image. I must say you should have gone for the DSLR and you would have got that easily for around 22-23k brand new. Which would have justified your photographic talent.



Comments and Critiques welcome.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 17, 2010)

toofan : excellent compostion ,but halos (I know its hdr ).

just atip for you : hdr works best with _Architecture(its application was basically made for it only ).

Very few landscapes shots looks nice with hdr .
_


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 17, 2010)

@toofan - Nice shot but looks processed overly which kills the natural  beauty. HDR should be done so lightly that the viewer cannot even make  it out. This is what I heard from a renowned photographer. He displayed  his HDR photos of Landscapes & I was surprised to find if it was  processed at all? Though creating HDR is simple but drawing the line  when doing it is important. The shot on its own would have looked far  better IMO.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 17, 2010)

@icebags :

Yep, it is a nice piece of equipment. I really like long exposure shots and trying my luck to get some cool effects. The cam has night sky SCN mode but I've not tried that yet, reason, cloudy wheather  . I'll definitely give it a try when I get some clear sky. It is having GPS but I usually turn it off as it will unnecessary eat my battery. I was only looking for Canon SX210IS and Lumix TZ10 and after doing a lot of research I went for TZ10. I never considered FZ-35 as its not pocket-able and I wanted to carry my cam all the time. 

@Stuge : 

Thanks mate. I really got inspired after this thread got started and after watching all your's and other member's work.

@ sujoyp : 

Thanks. I think , I'm quite lucky with my cam. 

@toofan : 

I am looking forward to a DSLR. But I never handled a digicam before so I just wanted a p&s to test and learn manual photography and also to carry it around all the time. After learning the things a bit I'll definitely go for a decent DSLR. May be a 3D one. 

*Clay art ...*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4082/4881417251_b5a6165cd2.jpg


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2010)

very nicely taken. just remove the red patch over the left corner.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 17, 2010)

toofan said:


> very nicely taken. just remove the red patch over the left corner.



Yep .. it is looking odd .. here is the GIMPed version ... 

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pvKrmdBDdrFlJsDtV5MbjKczeGCd0LK7l2P2zh_YKpElEWObWr1NnQDEzHOIX13Mh5IoqB0WfTSnXqeA7ikuJMq329ukRGazL/P1000226-3.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 17, 2010)

^Much better. Seems you're enjoying your new camera.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 17, 2010)

that thing is for rs 300 though .nice shot


----------



## subratabera (Aug 18, 2010)

Stuge said:


> that thing is for rs 300 though .nice shot



Ya . .those are quite expensive  ...

*Rain shots ...*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1prr-Ob-KCESXYkN3Hrok-3WPQEk6iK36wHm0FnlO-ki7b_JgCh-qIYIKSomZiwmBy14Qt9qfTGExDgWNx61fwlgXHbhylOsN7/P1000623-1.JPG?psid=1

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pjnRSOvAEGAfioXOXMxCdbvzyVz1DJvLIQXgzDXZ5iMSe6fb0Ctl87M9_8nzD4CYcVoDS-k3k1dyioe9wGtkby849WKAOiHya/P1000616-1.JPG?psid=1


----------



## toofan (Aug 18, 2010)

1st one is good. second one has distracting bg.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 19, 2010)

*I Love You ...*

Happy World Photography Day! Cheers to all Photographers round the globe. Keep Photographing.


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2010)

All of you friends.

---------- Post added at 07:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

*a.imageshack.us/img90/3656/dsc0602p.jpg

Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 20, 2010)

*The power of macro ...*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p0fKQ_Ft--He08g3tryZucILmyGOlBDLPCdg-mvmaotpaanAad0lHiBJiLe2bEgydg2V3mWThSJpPPhObvlJSt0s7bsjXRmUM/P1000980.JPG?psid=1

*Everyone is behind it ...*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pX3PUhJ7_xG-XCO0_OXCZRRaPzLqfhHiz_cH7Tkq0MfrDuMLd5AoOt_pUJ86NO2hR_vgsn89LnNqN327heTY0cRUAr-n9_Jq4/P1000936.JPG?psid=1


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2010)

I liked Rs.5 coin...its sharp...but y there is a pinkish haze around it..is it taken on very high ISO like 800 or ISO 1600

Hey anybody excited about Nikon 3100...it seems very promising..
Read this at nikon's site about all new features
Nikon | News | Digital-SLR camera Nikon D3100


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2010)

yes the 14.2 mp cmos sensor is looking quite promising. its the best time to buy a D5000 its prices are falling like a ...... "bhool gaya".


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2010)

D5000 price falling??? where? I still see it selling for 34k with kit lens and 2 year warranty..wont it come down to 28k


----------



## subratabera (Aug 20, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I liked Rs.5 coin...its sharp...but y there is a pinkish haze around it..is it taken on very high ISO like 800 or ISO 1600



The camera was at ISO 400 ... actually the coin was lying around on a paper and the light was also quite dim ...  ... may be that's why it came like that ...

_*Moon ... (without tripod)*_

ISO 80 , Exposure 1/125 , f4.9 , 300mm zoom

*public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pzJUwy7L0oldumAYVa18Ggh87JTWvjJ9DU7U0HZnLB4K363BqnPwZY_6mj9XGIZ035QZcdPV9JORiuIFVCI2rww/P1010069.JPG?psid=1


----------



## a_medico (Aug 20, 2010)

Shot it yesterday.

*a.imageshack.us/img801/3003/pillow3.th.jpg


@Sujoyp - *This* will give idea of current prices in US. I got my Canon 500D for a decent price as compared to Indian markets.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2010)

@a_medico according to ur link...the minimum price in US  is 649 Dollar which comes to Rs.29800

Even smartshopper.com r selling it at 30k without warranty(gray)...

Thanks anyways


----------



## Stuge (Aug 21, 2010)

just wait a watch soon D3100 will sell for less than D5000 .hehe

These websites are just pain stupid comparing it with 550D or even D5K.

1.it doesn't have auto braketting 
2 IR remote like ML-L3 doesn't work with it .Nikon removed it IR port from it .

anyway 

Canon SX130 ..bye bye SX120


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 21, 2010)

Few snaps from Kas Pathar Trip.
View attachment 3678
View attachment 3679
View attachment 3680

C & C Welcome.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2010)

Stuge said:


> just wait a watch soon D3100 will sell for less than D5000 .hehe
> 
> These websites are just pain stupid comparing it with 550D or even D5K.
> 
> ...



but 3100 have a new 14mp sensor...and continuous focus in full HD video recording...
But its true that its just a entry level DSLR cant be compared with 550D 7 D5000


----------



## Stuge (Aug 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> but 3100 have a new 14mp sensor...and continuous focus in full HD video recording...
> But its true that its just a entry level DSLR cant be compared with 550D 7 D5000




that new sensor aren't gonna do ground breaking stuff(its using Sony nex sensor (if I'm correct ).There is a limit that APS-C sensors can achieve at high iso's  .I seldom do video on my D90 ,but I use Auto bracketing very often .
Auto bracketing is very necessary .


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2010)

Nex sensor should not be a problem coz I have heard that even D5000 uses Sony sensors of A500 with different algorithm.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2010)

@astroutkarsh - All three snaps seem to be soft. Instead of attaching as attachments, you can host them on Flickr or Picasa & link back here to preserve the quality.

@a_medico - I love the vibrant colours in your shot. Feels a touch over exposed.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi guys... m new to the thread..well m not a pro but Photography has always been my hobby n i enjoy it   i went through the thread n pics r gr8.. u guys hav done gr8 work !!

well for now i dont hav a gud cam but m getting 1 in 1or2 months den i'll start doing some work 

dez r sm of my fav. pics i took from Nokia N79's cam.. did some minor adjustments in photoshop...

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TG7KAh11seI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/LxYdknp0-_g/s640/pic2.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TG7KBG2cqLI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/YrBGAly2nUM/s640/pic3.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TG7KBUXw2lI/AAAAAAAAAFQ/mQTKdzLAXL4/s640/pic4.jpg


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @astroutkarsh - All three snaps seem to be soft. Instead of attaching as attachments, you can host them on Flickr or Picasa & link back here to preserve the quality.



I thought the same, but i was in hurry so .......
anyway, here is Picasa link Picasa Web Albums - Utkarsh - Kas Pathar.
I know few snaps are out of Focus, but still for all other C & C welcome.

Planing to visit again when all flowers will bloom i.e. Last week of Sept.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 21, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Nex sensor should not be a problem coz I have heard that even D5000 uses Sony sensors of A500 with different algorithm.


nikon  has been doing this for quite some time i.e getting sensors from Sony.

Nikon has been able to harness more from sony sensors that even sony isn't able to do .  

NEX sensors are very good(check out NEX3 and NEX5 pictures, specially they perform well in noise department ) .


----------



## a_medico (Aug 21, 2010)

astroutkarsh said:


> I thought the same, but i was in hurry so .......
> anyway, here is Picasa link Picasa Web Albums - Utkarsh - Kas Pathar.
> I know few snaps are out of Focus, but still for all other C & C welcome.
> 
> Planing to visit again when all flowers will bloom i.e. Last week of Sept.



Is _Kaas Pathar_ near Satara? Do you go there with a photography group or alone? Where would be nearest accomodation? What is so special about Kaas? I have heard many photographers go there frequently.


----------



## azzu (Aug 21, 2010)

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/6563/roadazzu.jpg

Who said Indian Roads r Bad 

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/7755/basicazzu.jpg

Trying Out basics 

all images tweaked and Tuned 
aZZu

have many images will upload soon


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 21, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Is _Kaas Pathar_ near Satara? Do you go there with a photography group or alone? Where would be nearest accomodation? What is so special about Kaas? I have heard many photographers go there frequently.


Yes, Kaas Pathar is near to Satara (23 KM appx. from Satara).
I went with my friend (we both r photography enthu) on 15th aug.
Nearest accommodation in Satara. You can get State Transport Buses to go there or you can take Auto / Sumo.
Special abt Kaas Pathar is 
It's Valley of Flowers (in Maharashtra). Best time to go there is Mansoon end i.e. Sept End or Oct 1st /2nd week. You can see colors / shades for various flowers on either side of Road on this Plateau.
If you are Nature / Flower & Photography lover, its good place to Visit in Spet / Oct.

As I am in Pune, its just 134 KM for me & we went on Pulsar.

Let me know if you want more details. (I am working on Road Map though).

I planed to visit again in Last week of Sept, so if interested we can plan.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2010)

@azeem - The first is nice. I would prefer an unbordered one.

@astroutkarsh - The bug is nicely captured, rest seem okish.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 21, 2010)

Got my hands on a camera after few months. And i was thrown into a garden. Few pics of garden.


I was looking all over the place to start with.. and i found, I'm neglecting my own spects....

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4140/4912598195_a4d34a1211_z.jpg


Some random flower...
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/4913202302_85e9db963c_z.jpg

flower again...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4912630097_660d38a777_z.jpg


----------



## azzu (Aug 21, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @azeem - The first is nice. I would prefer an unbordered one.


Sure , Got similar opinion from others too 


Vamci Anna Damn good shots


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2010)

@vamsi - Nice shots especially the first one.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 22, 2010)

astroutkarsh said:


> I planed to visit again in Last week of Sept, so if interested we can plan.



Would surely like to visit there once. Satara is like 15hrs from my place. Will let you know much in advance when I make a plan to visit there. Would be a good time to catch up with my friend there too.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 22, 2010)

@Vamsi : nice 

@Azeem: Dada post somethingfrom old citytoo    

@.Jagmeet: Mobile photography is always fun 

@subratabera  : nice 

@toofan's : something is wrong with the umbrella placement ,angle .otherwise good thought and  going "


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> Hi guys... m new to the thread..well m not a pro but Photography has always been my hobby n i enjoy it   i went through the thread n pics r gr8.. u guys hav done gr8 work !!
> 
> well for now i dont hav a gud cam but m getting 1 in 1or2 months den i'll start doing some work
> 
> ...



Gangsta: As these are taken with mobile I will not speak about the quality but about the composition.

1. Nicely taken but you have to make sure there is no distraction in background. Like here the red "Gamlas".
2. This type of shots are always tough to take beautifully. Try taking from some distance to take the full flower or go more close or try some diff. angles. One example although not perfect but still posting.
*a.imageshack.us/img215/7602/beemyownworld.jpg
3. Best of all. its different but still looking good. The details in leaf you want to show are very clear. The water drops are adding some more interest. Some good post processing will enhance it more.

And welcome to the world of photography.

If you wish to buy a camera. Then look at JJmehta froums sell and buy section there you may get a DSLR for even 15 to 16k with lens sometime, And thats good for learning process or go for some P & S with total manual controls. 

Vamsi: The 1st one is super shot.

Stuge: Thanks dear.


----------



## azzu (Aug 22, 2010)

Stuge said:


> @Azeem: Dada post somethingfrom old citytoo


Going Tommo will post soon 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/4912671245_7849fe87d9.jpg
Golden GATE  lol
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/4912627683_5c46539e35.jpg



Open for Your Suggestions


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 22, 2010)

@Toofan thnx a lot for the suggestions bro.. i'll keep dez things in mind..

and as for the new cam i was thinking mayb Canon SX20 Is.. will it be a  good choice? n i dont intend to buy a SLR as m just a beginner n dont  want to get into complex things right now...

@stuge yea its fun to play around wid a mobile's cam


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2010)

@jagg89 - Canon SX20 IS is a good choice. Go for it!


----------



## Stuge (Aug 22, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> @Toofan thnx a lot for the suggestions bro.. i'll keep dez things in mind..
> 
> and as for the new cam i was thinking mayb Canon SX20 Is.. will it be a  good choice? n i dont intend to buy a SLR as m just a beginner n dont  want to get into complex things right now...
> 
> @stuge yea its fun to play around wid a mobile's cam



for that price I will never buy a cam with small sensor ,but thats just me .beginner dslrs have auto mode.so you can shoot just like you can do with point and shoot .

rest is  up to you


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 22, 2010)

@Stuge hmm i'll think abt it thnx for suggesting 

1 of my frnds told me he can help me get canon sx20 Is @ 20k wid bill n warranty n dats my max budget also till now.. 

i will be buying at the end of september so i hv lot of tym to think


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2010)

Gangsta: by that time entry level DSLR's price will fall more and more due to realease of nikon D31000 or something like that.
If you would like to continue with photography then you will buy a DSLR sooner or later and you had to spend money again.

And if you think that you will not be that serious and be happy with family photographs and the awesome features the P & S provides then it is wise to buy a P & S for its features mainly zoom.

But ultimate quality is only available on DSLR's.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2010)

Advance Point and shoot r good for day-to-day photographs...no need of lens change, no dust cleaning, not big and heavy. Covers macro-wide angle-long zoom.

But when it comes to quality of pics & night shots...DSLRs r unbeatable


----------



## subratabera (Aug 22, 2010)

@vamsi : First one is great. I like the third one too ...

*Some random shots ..*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p5DhWqTnl675TRlr3NUo10-BPZWii1uXPwJiLWgOJVisbNKszOQVGGpqNyLAdfj48HpvcLT-xc5o8UlyCu5WqsTfuowVuuZi3/P1010205-1.JPG?psid=1

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1prFVoSS2qLiYfwp3cC0eIIMDSM7wxC_XQFidnYWcpYRakkyJ9O56FSavhW8oF2sv8Tph4uQZzlxvX-sEn8VMUHY6koOGczXwa/P1010173-1.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Stuge (Aug 22, 2010)

@subratabera : for doing macros I will suggest you to use tripod .


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 22, 2010)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLvstsvFxco

Was trying my hand on video recording on Canon EOS 550D. I'm damn impressed. Now I'm slowly even inclined to hone up my videography skills. Dreaming to buy Canon EOS 550D. I'm in love with it.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 22, 2010)

I wish they come out with VR or IS versions of 50mms ..its just damn too important for  videos .(Specially hand held )


----------



## subratabera (Aug 22, 2010)

Stuge said:


> @subratabera : for doing macros I will suggest you to use tripod .



Ya ... I'm really missing a tripod ... planning to buy one soon ... Anything which is easy to carry (portable) and which can give a height of 4-5 feet ...


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2010)

subretabera.: excellent vibrant shots. I love your photography skills.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2010)

@subretabera....really ur shots r amazing...did u took that bugs shot with a point and shoot

Potrait of my Doggy
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THE60tSXmEI/AAAAAAAAFcI/Jsi1JnkNVHw/s400/DSC04603.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THE1EFYXfeI/AAAAAAAAFbo/ZM7ORnVaCfc/s800/DSC04595.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TGZjKIieBYI/AAAAAAAAFas/r-TQc6VG6H0/s800/DSC04562.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 22, 2010)

@Toofan and Sujoyp I totally agree nthing beats DSLR's in Quality...

But i will not be going dat deep into photography.. so dat's y m sticking wid a decent P&S which hav little uplifted features than a normal P&S like manual controls n a nice zoom etc...

so tell me is Canon SX20 IS good? or give me some other options in range of 15-20k... 

n thnx guys for helping me make up my mind


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2010)

In that range the most popular is Panasonic FZ35...very good cam check it


----------



## subratabera (Aug 22, 2010)

toofan said:


> subretabera.: excellent vibrant shots. I love your photography skills.



Thanks toofan  ... I'm just learning ...



sujoyp said:


> @subretabera....really ur shots r amazing...did u took that bugs shot with a point and shoot



Thanks mate ... All the pics have been taken with my new Lumix TZ10 P&S cam  ... this cam is really amazing , specially if you want to learn manual photography ... It has a "Macro Zoom" feature. With this feature you can focus on a subject which is just 3 cm apart and then zoom 3 times further !! This degrades pixel count but gives real closeups ... The bug was not more than 1.5 cm long. I've submitted this pic in this week's DPS challenge too !


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 23, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> @Toofan and Sujoyp I totally agree nthing beats DSLR's in Quality...
> 
> But i will not be going dat deep into photography.. so dat's y m sticking wid a decent P&S which hav little uplifted features than a normal P&S like manual controls n a nice zoom etc...
> 
> ...



Canon SX20 IS won't come within your budget of Rs.15-20K. You will need some Rs.3-4K more.

Nice shots by all especially subratabera. Your doggie is cute sujoyp.


----------



## toofan (Aug 23, 2010)

Gangsta: canon sx 20 IS is very good cam and panasonic FZ35 is also super. But if you want something to fit in pocket then the subretabera's model is perfect for that purpose If i am right.

check dpreview.com they had done a superzoom group test and some similar group tests which will help you a lot.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 23, 2010)

YouTube - Canon EOS 550D HD 1080p RAW Footage - Part 2

One more unedited video footage from Canon 550D. Using EF 50mm 1.4 USM lens. ISO set to 1600 & White Balance to Shade.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 23, 2010)

toofan said:


> Gangsta: canon sx 20 IS is very good cam and panasonic FZ35 is also super. But if you want something to fit in pocket then the subretabera's model is perfect for that purpose If i am right.



Yep ... This phone is having almost everything in a very compact body but a little expensive for a P&S.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 23, 2010)

@Cool G5 yea sx20 will cost 23-24k but m getting it @ 20k from 1 place... 

@Toofan i will not carry it in my pocket so dats not a problem.. 

ok now finally i've come down to dez 2 cams.. Canon SX20 Is OR Panasonic FZ35.. 
n m damn confused now coz both r almost head2head in features n their pros n cons..
i've read the reviews of both cams..

here is the comparision i read...

Canon PowerShot SX20 IS review: Verdict: SX20 IS vs FZ38 / FZ35 vs SX1 IS vs HX1 | Cameralabs

which 1 will u suggest?


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> @Cool G5 yea sx20 will cost 23-24k but m getting it @ 20k from 1 place...
> 
> @Toofan i will not carry it in my pocket so dats not a problem..
> 
> ...



FZ35 is better: has better colour reproduction, sharpness, more depth of field and probably faster AF. Also very light and cheaper.

The leica lens clearly has advantage.


----------



## toofan (Aug 24, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> @Toofan i will not carry it in my pocket so dats not a problem..
> 
> ok now finally i've come down to dez 2 cams.. Canon SX20 Is OR Panasonic FZ35..
> n m damn confused now coz both r almost head2head in features n their pros n cons..
> ...



I had used both of them and both are easy going.
But canon feels a little more comfortable to use as I had a canon one earlier.
But the biggest disadvantage is it used 4 AA type battreis and believe me this is a pain in ......
1. you will need two sets of batteries. One used and one for backup.
2. These discharge automatically after 7 to 14 days if not used.
3. takes around 24 to 26 hours of charging which is the biggest drawback. Even if you use costly fast chargers then still 11 to 15 hours. And two sets mean full two days.
4. Weights more. another set will add more.

So I will advice to buy FZ35 as you can add some accessories to it also. It has threads in front to add converters, filters etc etc.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 24, 2010)

toofan said:


> I had used both of them and both are easy going.
> But canon feels a little more comfortable to use as I had a canon one earlier.
> But the biggest disadvantage is it used 4 AA type battreis and believe me this is a pain in ......
> 1. you will need two sets of batteries. One used and one for backup.
> ...



2 > That's not completely true. The new Eneloop batteries or any reputed brand batteries discharge only about 25% if kept unused for 3 years.

3 > Even the most basic charger today charges in about 7 hours. I mean I plug my 4 alkalines in sony charger and in about seven hours they are fully charged. Fast charger can do the same task in about three hours. They cost a bit but they are worth it. Also its just a one time investment.

4 > Can be ignored.

I'll say get the Canon SX 20 IS.


----------



## toofan (Aug 24, 2010)

I had uniross 2700 mh which gets discharge in just 3 to 4 days.
Uniross 2500mhA discharged in 10 days.
New kodak 2100 discharged in around 3 weaks.

And the charging time I noted form the Uniros manual and kodak manual.

But leave it anyway.
lithium batteries charges in 1 to 2 hour and don't get discharged even in 1 month while in full use. This is my Nikon D90 battery. 

So handle them, use them which feels comfortable and easier to use buy that. Canon wala is easily available anywhere.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 25, 2010)

Test video : nothing special, just wanted to test the video capabilities of this cam.

YouTube - Men at work


----------



## robin234 (Aug 25, 2010)

Since Panasonic shoots   raw+ Jpeg  and Canon only shoots jpeg only  .I will take FZ35 anyday over SX20 + buy 2 extra batteries for longer trip .Sooner or later person who buy camera hooks upto post processing (even he or she denies initially ) and this is where raw shines + its better to shoot raw at higher iso .Even though,I don't think I will ever go beyond iso200(last will be iso400) for a point and shoot .

in between IMO one should wait for panasonic FZ40 .

One thing one has mnetioned here is with SX20,one can shoot and record videos simultaneously

rest is upto the buyer .


----------



## toofan (Aug 25, 2010)

*a.imageshack.us/img90/4302/dsc0106prac1.jpg

I had posted this image before but this time with a digital painting effect.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 25, 2010)

robin234 said:


> Since Panasonic shoots   raw+ Jpeg  and Canon only shoots jpeg only  .I will take FZ35 anyday over SX20 + buy 2 extra batteries for longer trip .Sooner or later person who buy camera hooks upto post processing (even he or she denies initially ) and this is where raw shines + its better to shoot raw at higher iso .Even though,I don't think I will ever go beyond iso200(last will be iso400) for a point and shoot .
> 
> in between IMO one should wait for panasonic FZ40 .
> 
> ...



CHDK enables RAW & more functions in Canon. So one can shoot RAW + JPEG even with Canon SX 20 IS.

@toofan - Good job, but I don't like such digitally made images. The original looks so beautiful.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 25, 2010)

cool :now you're acting like a canon fanboi  .

CHDK is good and I have used it a lot with my canon pns ,but its too cumbersome to use it everytime.

-and if I remeber correctly CHDK needs to be activated everytime cam is switched off .for the same reason CHDK is nice alternative,but not a good permanent solution !.

anyway ,coming back: I will really recommend to wait for FZ40  as it can click pictures at 25mm + have more zoom .


----------



## toofan (Aug 25, 2010)

stuge: price bhi to jyada hogi yaar. Although the 25mm feature will be very very  effective. Kab tak release ho raha hai.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys... i was gifted this photo printer today

SELPHY CP780 - Compact Photo Printers - Canon India

Thing is, I dont think I will be using it ever. Any idea where I should post this for selling? I am planning on JJmehta.... i have never tried ebay and not sure how it works for a seller. Might post it in Buy sell section too of TDF ( i hope they still have it!).


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok guys i found both SX20 n FZ35 to be good..
The thing i like abt FZ35 is dat it can take RAW+JPEG and has a auto Fringe-correction dat canon does'nt hav...

i was leaning more towards Canon as my old cam was also a canon so m familiar wid canon n feels more comfortable to me but i hv never tried any panasonic...

and Toofan as for the batteries i already hav 8 AA recharcheable batt. 4 r new uniross 2100 n 4 r old sony ones so batt. is not a problem  

well i will be buying the cam in 1st week of october so mayb some new models will be launched at dat tym..


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 26, 2010)

*Canon EOS 60D Announced!*

Featuring,

> 18MP APS-C Sensor
> Articulated LCD Screen having same resolution as Canon 550D
> In Camera RAW Processing & other creative effects
> ISO 100-3200 expandable to 12,800
> Supports SD, SDHC & SDXC memory cards(No CF)
> 5.3 fps Continuous Shooting
> 1080p Video with Manual Controls


----------



## Stuge (Aug 26, 2010)

OMG ! Canon got cannoned with this crappy launch except for the lenses  

Just wait for Nikon D7000 or D95 !

what is wrong with them ? still using that old AF +metal  body removed .It better to get 50D over 60D anyday .

This is 600D ..not 60D.

_8-15mm F4 fish eye is the wide angle lens to lure for _


----------



## toofan (Aug 27, 2010)

Lower fps then 50D.
A degraded 50D body for raising 3mp and adding Video. Total fail.
Good time to buy 50D.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 27, 2010)

Stuge said:


> cool :now you're acting like a canon fanboi  .
> 
> CHDK is good and I have used it a lot with my canon pns ,but its too cumbersome to use it everytime.
> 
> ...



You can have it to launch automatically everytime you switch on the camera. Also I favour Canon cameras in P&S. In DSLR, both are neck to neck. I even like the idea of having alkalines over battery packs. I wonder what will I do when I get a DSLR but it won't use alkalines & would have to purchase those costly battery packs. I'm quite liking the new Canon 60D. Maybe it would be my next camera. Just day dreaming now.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Guys.. panasonic has launched 2 successors to FZ35...they hav also been added to panasonic india website so dey will be available i guess..

FZ40..
Panasonic launches Lumix DMC-FZ40 / FZ45 digital superzoom: Digital Photography Review

FZ100..
Panasonic premieres Lumix DMC-FZ100 high-speed superzoom camera: Digital Photography Review

chk 'em out..


----------



## toofan (Aug 27, 2010)

WTS: Canon 450D + 18-55 IS & Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 EX DG Macro

Gaurav: you might be interested in it.

Or in it.

WTS canon 500D


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Winning my First Photography Award at Focus 2010*

A blog post for complete story behind my first photography award. 

@toofan - Thanks for pointing out the threads but I would like to purchase a new camera(maybe second lenses) & would also use it for video recording so no old rebels.


----------



## subratabera (Aug 28, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> *Winning my First Photography Award at Focus 2010*
> 
> A blog post for complete story behind my first photography award.
> 
> @toofan - Thanks for pointing out the threads but I would like to purchase a new camera(maybe second lenses) & would also use it for video recording so no old rebels.



Hey Congrats Gourav ... that's really cool !!!

---------- Post added at 12:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




toofan said:


> *a.imageshack.us/img90/4302/dsc0106prac1.jpg
> 
> I had posted this image before but this time with a digital painting effect.



Really good portrait toofan. I am really poor in portrait photography and also post processing  . Really need to learn many things.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 28, 2010)

toofan said:


> Lower fps then 50D.
> A degraded 50D body for raising 3mp and adding Video. Total fail.
> Good time to buy 50D.



many on canon forums, who are canon users themselves have predicted disaster in recipe for canon.  (though I don't agree with them).

What canon wants is 50D users  will forced to buy 7D (if they decide to buy a new cam) and rebel users can buy 60D.Removal of AF tuning is a big no this is the only thing I hate about D90 as well .

now it seems D7000 will even knock off D300s,but that will happen sooner or later  .lets wait and watch !


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

Presenting u *Stuart the Turtle*

*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THihV23LyPI/AAAAAAAAFc4/km3lRkrIIHA/s400/DSC04855.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THihYDhnc6I/AAAAAAAAFc8/XY86lyqlIro/s400/DSC04860.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THihaDbMaiI/AAAAAAAAFdA/VeCdoKhcrrs/s400/DSC04866.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THihb0XW0uI/AAAAAAAAFdE/TEMgJ1KFD1c/s400/DSC04875.JPG
Enjoy


----------



## toofan (Aug 28, 2010)

Congrats: Gaurav.

Thanks Subretabera.

Sujoy: beautiful Images. A little sharpening will enhance them more.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks toofan...actually the turtle was under water and i was taking through the glass of aquarium...soo max shots didnt come that sharp or vivid.

Here r some more of my pics

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THjDjjtvykI/AAAAAAAAFdg/Ep-FU-5PT3s/s800/DSC04768.JPG
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THjDlUrPJDI/AAAAAAAAFdk/jqfpCXrUMvQ/s800/DSC04779.JPG*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THjDmXn0uMI/AAAAAAAAFdo/RgPw6O0WAcE/s800/DSC04832.JPG
I donno u will like the last shot or not coz it was shot in night.This is Night lily which can be only seen at night/evening

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/THjhE_chwhI/AAAAAAAAFeE/jkqIGGBwXR8/s800/DSC04633.JPG
My sis's Rakhie plate...Just the worst part of the pic is it have my mobile in it...But i just cant remove it


----------



## Chirag (Aug 28, 2010)

^^
*i36.tinypic.com/2cf62dd.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey nice work chirag


----------



## subratabera (Aug 28, 2010)

*Stone art ...*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pZF5V64fOLgofVMI9hYkPLzpsIXyCg8z8yXftDOEVg94XfWJfwCdNESfBNPTh6GL__4RC8f43Qr439EZTLR7WyNXCsMWO36SS/P1010421-1.JPG?psid=1

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pJIzBqsG1xgCHmH-J-VZCFba0YK1kK0EV5jvsOx638WPf0kP5nD0K5xMqavE0dMe-hTrq2nivxUGPPji0BtP9D-kd_aF9BPxZ/P1010420-1.JPG?psid=1

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pwgmHZoSAGZyMbrOh3e9nSV70-VXLRNPATFZ68PiluZxWicF5s0bhPqqd6OVHbAiQzSiyeHm5oeFVEBqvDB-k--el8JaS0srB/P1010428-1.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 28, 2010)

@subratabera - Thank You.

@sujoyp - As toofan added, add some sharpening. You failed to keep the rakhis popping out of thali in color. Such small things should be kept in mind while doing selective desaturation. Fairly good job though. Rest shots are normal & nothing interesting.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2010)

yaah selective desaturated is interesting...but bit hard for such small things...i used Gimp and used circular selection thing...point to point selection make things very edgy...still learning

BTW it was not a setup for rakhie thali pic...it was just one of the random shot


----------



## Stuge (Aug 29, 2010)

@subratabera  : those are some nice pictures of those stone age items 

@sujyop: nice


----------



## subratabera (Aug 29, 2010)

Stuge said:


> @subratabera  : those are some nice pictures of those stone age items



Thanks Stuge


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2010)

*Pricky Thorns*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4947112547_681063390b_b.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 1, 2010)

*Dusk through reflection*

*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/243/c/e/dusk_through_reflection_by_gigacore-d2xqx7l.jpg

*The Innocence*

*fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/243/d/c/the_innocence_by_gigacore-d2xqumy.jpg

*Bliss*

*fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/241/3/4/bliss_by_gigacore-d2xl1o4.jpg


*The green rush*

*fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/221/e/0/The_Green_Rush_by_Gigacore.jpg

*Dusk*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4947815618_025b3d429b_z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Sep 1, 2010)

very nice giga 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3599/3472031160_23354535c9_z.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you! 

Awesome pic, stuge.. hats off! I bow to your skills \__o_


----------



## Stuge (Sep 1, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Awesome pic, stuge.. hats off! I bow to your skills \__o_


thank you sir .I really appreciate your eye for good work .

I too want to bow in  reverse direction __O____/<<<


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2010)

@gigacore...I liked the 1st pic

@stuge...whats the purpose of that pic


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 1, 2010)

@giga - I liked the fourth one. a little sharpening may help enhance it.

@stuge - ??


----------



## Stuge (Sep 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @stuge...whats the purpose of that pic


to have a good laugh 


@cooll :what ??


----------



## Stuge (Sep 2, 2010)

who wants to cook and eat these

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/2593496285_f91f298801_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2010)

Aaah Sewai...yumm


----------



## Stuge (Sep 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Aaah Sewai...yumm



naah !  they are glass noodles .


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 2, 2010)

@stuge - I too didn't get the purpose of dat pic.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 2, 2010)

@Sujoy, Thank you!

@Cool, Oh ok! Thanks!

@Stuge, awesome!


----------



## Stuge (Sep 4, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @Stuge, awesome!




thanks dada 

@cool: thats a pic of an old poster  or old picture ..hehe .poster is self explanatory .anyway leave it .

*i24.photobucket.com/albums/c6/robin345/DSC00412.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 4, 2010)

Stuge, this is mind blowing!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2010)

@stuge - Nice shot & nice car. Have you shot a closeup of the headlights, if so please post here. The headlights look smashing in dark.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 5, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Nice shot & nice car. Have you shot a closeup of the headlights, if so please post here. The headlights look smashing in dark.



nope ,that picture is taken with cellphone .


----------



## subratabera (Sep 5, 2010)

*Tree*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1ph0Mq6Si4HHEvf5gmHoa6xdHZKbiMvHoD7u-nPIil3VgOqnJKb3J8TOLdprJ3MPfpfVKWc1xOHLygPDLwkShRBiq84x_Cdfom/TREE.JPG?psid=1


----------



## azzu (Sep 6, 2010)

Stuge- nice pic of D car
ill soon Post the Pics Of Auto show I attended in july in Hyderabad


----------



## Stuge (Sep 6, 2010)

azzu said:


> Stuge- nice pic of D car
> ill soon Post the Pics Of Auto show I attended in july in Hyderabad


thanks man


----------



## 6x6 (Sep 9, 2010)

this one from last week:
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/8315/1001823b.jpg*img21.imageshack.us/img21/8315/1001823b.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice 6x6.
A little moving forward would have helped to cut out the awkward wave formation in bottom left of the image.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 10, 2010)

hmmmm....how did i miss this thread!


----------



## Stuge (Sep 10, 2010)

6x6 said:


> this one from last week:
> *img21.imageshack.us/img21/8315/1001823b.jpg


even though its one of most common seaside composed  picture,  it still looks nice ..

job well done


----------



## azzu (Sep 10, 2010)

Auto -show Was held in Hyderabad way back in July..
Went to show with my new Nikon , so here are few snaps
those snaps are of week after i bought d cam so ,, 


*BMW 320 d *.. These Headlights are Awesome piece of art 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4962017439_5d7bc26a01.jpg

*BMW 320 d*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/4962609000_077fc9898a.jpg

*Merc SLK*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/4962606924_5ffaac9486.jpg

*BMW 535i*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/4962019715_2fce74017d.jpg

The Elite *BMW 730 Ld*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/4962615532_172a3d6eef.jpg

Again cudnt stop from snapping those Awesome  Headlights

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/4962617368_779580f0f9.jpg

The *Jaguar XkR *.... ( Jag , Indian-Kam-Brit Company  )

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4962621504_ecd9755ebb.jpg

*Land Rover Freelander 2*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/4962029811_4fcc4bf584.jpg


----------



## azzu (Sep 10, 2010)

*The Land Rover*. 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4962032033_ffe8c941ae.jpg

*TATA Nano*. (JBL modified)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/4962604644_ea1ea96e5e.jpg

My Fav and Probably the Best Sports Bike ( i know iam A FAnboy  )
The *DUCATI 848*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4962627862_a6596e2ca4.jpg

*Yamaha R1
*.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4127/4962630224_216bbcaa1f.jpg

*Yamaha Vmax*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/4962038725_e52e8e7ff5.jpg

*KTM 250 Dirt*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/4962722154_886ddb58c9.jpg

*Harley *.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/4962634466_5c26c7a9c1.jpg



*farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/4962045255_53c738b527.jpg

*Lambretta*. My dads first moto-bike 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/4962047491_3f137bcb1f.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/4962049707_fc8f2361a4.jpg

*Truimph model H*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/4962051659_b35eef1725.jpg


----------



## azzu (Sep 10, 2010)

*The VOLVO xc90*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/4962053775_a65b5d1d5f.jpg

*Audi TT*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/4962043161_9765063f7a.jpg

*Audi TT photochopped*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/4962067989_15fa8ddbbb.jpg

Saved the Best for Last
*ROLLS ROYCE GHOST*.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/4962025775_f53a0343ae.jpg 



Any suggestions, Comments , Advice's ,etc..  are heartly Welcome 
sorry for late posting 

M-huge automobile' Freak 
Which one did u like d most ?

a*ZZ*u


----------



## chitvan (Sep 10, 2010)

*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TH-nafa7J0I/AAAAAAAACyM/-5Ns_Oq5hsQ/s512/IMG_3050_0.jpg
______
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TH-naOoSb2I/AAAAAAAACyI/1s-g3HBtD-s/s512/IMG_3075_0.jpg
______
*lh6.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TIECyOhcVdI/AAAAAAAACzI/JGSfWbx-w0U/s512/Hibiscus.jpg
______
*lh4.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TIEZ-4RL2rI/AAAAAAAACzo/Cvv2iTlQZr8/s512/IMG_3184.jpg
______
*lh3.ggpht.com/_plWxfLOoFkI/TIEDNHBtwHI/AAAAAAAACzU/M8rGBF3_oH8/s512/IMG_3142_.jpg
______


is there any way to reduce image size in forum which already uploaded somewhere in large size...?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2010)

@Azzu...very good pics bro..u should have posted them much before.

I liked Yamaha Vmax...it looks awesome.

@Chitvan...good shot bro...loved the colors of 4th one

And in *flicker* there is option to select a smaller size...I post pics from *picasa* *albums* and there also we have smaller options


----------



## azzu (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Chitvan nice Pics.. 
love the third one..
posting it in smaller size wud help 

sujoyp@thx..
didnt get time 

yeah vmax is awesome bike..
seeing it in real was a treat..torque King


----------



## mavihs (Sep 11, 2010)

@chitvan
AWESOME SHOTS!!!!!!


----------



## a_medico (Sep 11, 2010)

@Chitvan - are these taken by Sigma 17-70mm lens? Can you please specify the camera settings on your 500D, especially for the third pic? 

Awesome pics.


----------



## subratabera (Sep 11, 2010)

@azzu: nice shots ... 

@chitvan: I like the first one. Third one is awesome.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 11, 2010)

@azeem - S*** shots yaar. Those headlights are really a great piece of engineering. Haven't been to car show anytime so I miss taking such photographs.


----------



## azzu (Sep 11, 2010)

Thx @gaurav & subratabera
i agree gaurav those lights are great

Btw coming to s*** part there were ber hot models(girls) too but didnt captured them in my cam as iam a Good boy   lol 
( actually bcoz i was at the show last day final hours and those girls were real tired  )


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 12, 2010)

looks like we have new people here.. welcome! 
azure nice click! which camera do u use?

here's a shot by mobile camera.. nothing special.. just took d shot in negative...
*lh6.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TIvKr0AvqoI/AAAAAAAAA-w/Bi6QLhroRSM/s640/11092010106.jpg


----------



## azzu (Sep 12, 2010)

thx ins-ani..
i use nikon L110 ( the fully automatic cam  )


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2010)

azzu said:


> Btw coming to s*** part there were ber hot models(girls) too but didnt captured them in my cam as iam a Good boy   lol
> ( actually bcoz i was at the show last day final hours and those girls were real tired  )



Maybe next time 

*Happy Ganesh Utsav!*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/4978498317_5d933b8748.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2010)

@coolG5 nice shot...but y dont u put ur signature on lower part of picture...its not looking good at all at the belly of lord ganesha


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @coolG5 nice shot...but y dont u put ur signature on lower part of picture...its not looking good at all at the belly of lord ganesha



Thank you. Its because people can easily crop out the signature when its put around the border. Keeping it on the image will make it tough to get around it.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 12, 2010)

Koyna trip photos:-

1>Found this insect on the way. Great colors.
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyEXFXtYOI/AAAAAAAABPU/TNNUXdDWGx4/s800/IMG_1993.JPG

2>First waterfall
*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyEyjD1DeI/AAAAAAAABPw/9JaUNtR-jBk/s400/IMG_2020.JPG

3>The valley, Koyna dam can be seen here.
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyE6x_biEI/AAAAAAAABP8/Lx7umFi2m20/s400/IMG_2034.JPG

4>One random shot
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyFIWF36vI/AAAAAAAABQE/g7MoWy3TdPw/s800/IMG_2055.JPG

5>Lake
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyFNJFtKHI/AAAAAAAABQM/aU9PDIatSlg/s800/IMG_2072.JPG

6>Kaante
*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyFSVQkXHI/AAAAAAAABQQ/JOZjUKt6w28/s400/IMG_2130.JPG

7>Lake_2 (yes I know its tilted a bit...try to ignore it)
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyFW6tps6I/AAAAAAAABQU/BCGPj-bKECY/s800/IMG_2131.JPG

8>Route to another waterfall (hell of a journey, phew!!!)
*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyFfQdSs2I/AAAAAAAABQc/rtSYKOLuchA/s800/IMG_2148.JPG

9>The fall
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyFtWcJewI/AAAAAAAABQo/rUNmCQKQtsQ/s800/IMG_2160.JPG

10>How's it?
*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyIHos5TaI/AAAAAAAABRQ/3qFng6yOJ4o/s800/IMG_2033.JPG

11>Boat
*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyLPZnT_II/AAAAAAAABRY/9m_m60ti8jg/s800/IMG_2142.JPG

12>Wild flower
*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TIyUFAP63VI/AAAAAAAABUg/4ix3H-ptO_A/s800/IMG_2051.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2010)

@rhitwick...the insect is looking beautiful.also shot 10 & 11 looks great

@coolg5 ...I understand what u wanna say...but bhagwaan ko to chod do


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 12, 2010)

@azzu, nice pics! Congrats for owning a Nikon cam! Welcome to nikon club


----------



## azzu (Sep 13, 2010)

Gigacore said:


> @azzu, nice pics! Congrats for owning a Nikon cam! Welcome to nikon club



Thx GIG , Looking forward for moore of ur Suggestions


----------



## Stuge (Sep 13, 2010)

awesome coverage azzu  

and welcome to the world of Nikon


----------



## Stuge (Sep 15, 2010)

Nikon D7000 launched Canon got a kick of the season lol

d7000 high iso sample (iso3200)

*s3.amazonaws.com/chasejarvisblog/20100708_Q750_NIK_09_ZZZ_ZZZ0902.JPG

Nikon D7000 Preview Images | Chase Jarvis Blog

f4.0
1/40th
ISO 3200


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all..
Some pics here...

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TJN6aP8OKnI/AAAAAAAAAFk/C_pz2ptT_-I/s640/npic1.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TJN6bGf6Z-I/AAAAAAAAAFo/S9RhJqm9qgA/s640/picn1.jpg

*lh5.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TJN6bEVRrMI/AAAAAAAAAFs/3Dx8PtTv73A/s640/sun.jpg
^ View from my terrace 1 evening. colors did'nt came out dat gud coz it was a mob's cam afterall did sm processing in PS to bring back the feel.
*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TJN7FeAOy2I/AAAAAAAAAF0/EeKKHg7C85M/s640/flos.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TJN7FtNRjxI/AAAAAAAAAF4/Df0QkWqPhho/s640/leav2.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TJN7F5nkKtI/AAAAAAAAAF8/ovY2PRHDMms/s640/toms.jpg
^ the gray bckgrnd is the side of the fridge sm1 was holdin them in hand

All the pics r taken wid Nokia N79's cam n edited in photoshop.

Thnx.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 18, 2010)

nice snapshots and some are good too


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2010)

@jagg89...The tomatoes look yummy


----------



## Stuge (Sep 18, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @jagg89...The tomatoes look yummy



Chinese`
 tomatoes


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 18, 2010)

@Stuge n Sujoyp Thnx.. glad u liked them 

not chinese but Desi Tomatoes


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Lalbaugcha Raja(King of Lalbaug)*

Arguably the most popular ganpati in the world. Its not so easy to get a good pic considering you have to wait for almost 15-17 hours & sometimes even for more than a day to get darshan. I managed to sneak in with a little help from a local resident & while I was there for 2-3 mins(a hell lot of time for mukh darshan i.e. just see the idol) I took some 5-6 snaps. This is going to be enlarged & put up in my room soon. 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/4988790975_2faa1f1a22_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2010)

@Cool G5...great shot buddy...getting a shot like this of most popular Ganesh ideol is really difficult...congrats


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 20, 2010)

hey guys i m getting my new cam next week most probably n i need ur help as m very much confused...
Few weeks back i was thinking b/w panasonic FZ35 n Canon SX20 IS then in few days FZ40 came and now SX30 is also here..

i was eagerly w8ing for sx30 but i think its just overstuffed wid things n 35x zoom is not really needed...but we cant say anything untill any 
proper review comes..nyways it'll not be available here soon n i even doubt FZ40 will be available or not?..

so now m confused b/w dez 3 cams.. Panasonic FZ35,FZ40 or canon SX20 ??

All 3 hav der pros n cons but overall all 3 r gud..the only thing i dont like abt canon is dat images hav more fringing n CA as compared to panasonic n another gud thing abt pana..FZ is dat we can use filters also.. as i was reading various things on websites i found dat a polarizing filter can be very nice to hav..

my old cam was also a canon so m familiar wid canon stuff but i hav never used a panasonic before so m hesitating a bit..

so plz help me out which 1 shud i go for?
wat would u guys suggest or any other options?


----------



## toofan (Sep 20, 2010)

Gangsta deewali tak to india mein launch ho jayenge and by then reviews will be on market. Last two are nicely taken.

Gaurav: before enlarging process the image. Ganpati baba's above portion from forehead is more lighted then the lower portion. Check this out.

Some what like this. It can be improved much more.

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/5549/49887909752faa1f1a22b.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 20, 2010)

@Toofan thnx..
Fz40 was launched at the end of august it has also been added to panasonic india site..
but i m doubting ki will it be available in market or not in india, it shud be though..

here is the review for FZ40/45..
Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ45 Review | PhotographyBLOG

Actually i hav to buy the cam by 1st week of october coz m going to 
Andaman at the end of october n it'll also take sm tym to get used to the cam...otherwise der was no problem in waiting...

n i dont think SX30 will be available here soon as it'll be available in october only in usa so it'll take another month to come here mayb..

what will u suggest ? m so confused..


----------



## Stuge (Sep 21, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5007337023_ab4be60178_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/4971364369_417f707361_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/4963395674_67068d12ee_z.jpg

stay tuned will post more


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2010)

Abhinav: Thats wonderful images. Neat, clean and sharp. Which lens dear?

Gangs: Buy that which is available to you in present. So no confusion. If you get fz40 then go for it otherwise 35 is still there. But let me aware you that in starting with full zoom you will find that images are not that sharp. You will have to be used to of the cam. After all 18 x zoom hand held is very much.


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 21, 2010)

@Stuge Nice pics... kuch to sudhar hua delhi main 

@Toofan yea i'll go n chk the cams in shops dis week... thnx!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2010)

@toofan - Yeah, I know. Nice workover on the image.

@stuge - You were not going to post in this thread right? Parivartan? Anyways nice shots, especially the first.


----------



## Stuge (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - You were not going to post in this thread right?.


I guess I did post some images before ?

toofan: combination of three lenses  10-24,24-85,70-300mm


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/4996080225_282153bb54_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/4993136653_cbe781d21f_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/4990729070_10a8e804ae_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2010)

1st one is a superb shot taken. Nice compo.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 21, 2010)

@stuge - But they were of mobile, so didn't comment on them. So you own those nikkor lenses? Have constant or variable aperture?


----------



## azzu (Sep 21, 2010)

Xcellent shots Stuge . 
V-formation Image looks damn good


----------



## Stuge (Sep 22, 2010)

@cool: yep 

@azzu and toofan : thanks 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5011050479_9efafa4357_z.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Sep 22, 2010)

*img706.imageshack.us/img706/3392/leaf2u.th.jpg

Banana leaf in the rain

*img198.imageshack.us/img198/180/leafc.th.jpg

Leaf in the rain


*img713.imageshack.us/img713/8311/pathj.th.jpg

Path


*img205.imageshack.us/img205/5510/kido.th.jpg

Kid in garden


*img825.imageshack.us/img825/1553/girlb.th.jpg

Slum girl


*img228.imageshack.us/img228/3816/panning.th.jpg

Panning


----------



## Stuge (Sep 23, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/5016675709_8e4544e5aa_z.jpg

good pictures medico


----------



## toofan (Sep 23, 2010)

Stuge: topclass. did you used tripod.

Medico: nice series.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 23, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: topclass.



1+ from me


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 23, 2010)

@medico, I liked your "slum girl" photo?
By any chance its a part of a bigger photo?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 23, 2010)

^ No. Its an original photo, just resized. 

By the way guys, I attended a 2 day workshop in VinEye Photo School (Remember the 10 megapixel guy?). And I very highly recommend it to everybody, especially the beginners. He covered the basics quite well and in short time. I had always used my camera in auto mode prior to this. And I don't think I am ever gonna use auto mode again


----------



## Stuge (Sep 24, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5020955938_144c0281e1_z.jpg

@ toofan :I don't have hands made of concrete to keep camera steady for 1 sec or more .so tripod is must 

thanks medico and toofan


----------



## subratabera (Sep 26, 2010)

*Sunset*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5023866480_99c4656edc.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5023263677_77608f0c60.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Sep 26, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5023214785_11d06e6f9f_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 26, 2010)

abhinav: just stunning work bro. I am thrilled. Everything seems perfect and nothing to suggest.
Why don't you start taking workshops in photography. Seriously.

subretabera: Very well controlled shots. in both the shots sun is in dead center. 
1. Both can be cropped from bottom to position the sun in lower third frame.
2. 1st one can be shot by positioning the sun at lower third portion of frame and including more of right.
Like this.

*img529.imageshack.us/img529/2887/502386648099c4656edc.jpg
*Image by Subretabera*

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/7997/502326367777608f0c60.jpg
*Image by Subretabera*


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 26, 2010)

@subratabera - Nice shots just need a few improvements as toofan suggested.

@stuge - Any insider image from CWG?

*My Ganesh Utsav 2010 Flickr Set*



> My coverage of Ganesh Utsav 2010 in & around Mumbai. Comments & critique appreciated.


----------



## subratabera (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Toofan, Cool G5 ... I just clicked those shots in a hurry ... was thinking the same ...


----------



## Stuge (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> @stuge - Any insider image from CWG?


I've pictures of boxing stadium from inside and DOG roaming inside CWG games villlage .I don't think there is any need to post those and bash our country more .

glad you liked the picture toofan


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 27, 2010)

@stuge - I didn't mean the negative images. I meant the positive ones which media doesn't display. You might have seen them on Facebook.


----------



## bhushan2k (Sep 27, 2010)

a_medico said:


> By the way guys, I attended a 2 day workshop in VinEye Photo School (Remember the 10 megapixel guy?). And I very highly recommend it to everybody, especially the beginners. He covered the basics quite well and in short time. I had always used my camera in auto mode prior to this. And I don't think I am ever gonna use auto mode again



Hi guys. I want to learn digital photography. I'm at very beginner stage so not aware of many terms in photography. But m very passionate about photography especially close-ups with dslr. Is there any institute available to learn these things in mumbai? Plz suggest me. Also i want to know that is it necessary to join institute to learn these things or i can get all things through net?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ I was in a similar situation till 15 days back. There is everything on net but its helpful only if someone properly tells you the basics. 

Theres 7 days workshop in NIP, Dadar.
Theres 2 days workshop in VPS, Dadar.

I was recommended the first one, but just because of the duration I attended the second one, which turned out to be quite decent. I can now use net information the way I want. I strongly recommend attending atleast one basic workshop, though others might have a different opinion.


----------



## subratabera (Sep 28, 2010)

*Silhouette*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5023847164_36bfe89f74.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 28, 2010)

If you don't have options then you have to learn by yourself. Download some books on photography and read them. Or take that 7 day training. They will teach you some deep things also, only in those 7 days, which many like me learn by experience and time. So if want to invest invest in good or go free.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 29, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4141/4916246677_3d28c0ea43_z.jpg

cats and baskets


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2010)

@izzikio_rage...composition seems correct but y the pic is soo grainy...did u oversharpen it or its some kind of effect...

I liked the shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 29, 2010)

shot the pic indoors ....with a very high iso ....that is the cause of the grain....thanks


----------



## a_medico (Sep 29, 2010)

@izzikio_rage : Beautiful pic. The tokri effect is amazing.

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/9083/hang3.th.jpg

The mud chime


----------



## desai_amogh (Sep 29, 2010)

Off-topic: I am planning to buy Nikon Coolpix P90.  kindly advise if this is a good camera in the range of 25k or if there are better options available???


----------



## a_medico (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ I assume it is not a DSLR. If your budget is 25k, you can get a decent entry level DSLR. Not sure about Nikon, but you can get Canon 450D around that price from US. But let few more inputs come from other thread members. They are more experienced. I am just a new entrant


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2010)

What did u like in Nikon P90??...Panasonic Fz35 and Canon Sx20 are better then that..

Also if u want DSLR then u can have 2-3 choices but then u have to spend extra on zoom lens, macro lens etc..

An advance superzoom is good for all in one purpose but not something u want for ur hobby....for pursuing hobby u should go for DSLR


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 29, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> Off-topic: I am planning to buy Nikon Coolpix P90.  kindly advise if this is a good camera in the range of 25k or if there are better options available???



Hey i have used P90 and i was not really impressed with that camera... better go with Canon SX20 with almost same features but a better image stabilizer than Canon on this cam... 

Also, you can consider D500 from Canon if u want to go with a DSLR... it is almost the same price... 

Canon point and shoot cameras are better as far as i have used them and would rate it over Nikon


----------



## a_medico (Sep 29, 2010)

ajayashish said:


> Also, you can consider D500 from Canon if u want to go with a DSLR... it is almost the same price...



500D (or Rebel T1i, in US) is a bit costlier. I got it a month back from US for around 32K for a cam with 18-55 mm basic lens. It definitely costlier in India, if I am not mistaken. 450D (or XSi, if purchased from US) should fit the 25k budget. I think the only difference is the HD video recording.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2010)

DSLR system is much complicated then Superzoom like SX20

u have to spend a fortune to get 15-20x zoom lens in slr

for general purpose I would recommend FZ35 and SX20 any day


----------



## Stuge (Oct 4, 2010)

Spectacular Start.



will post the with changed signature.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^ Lovely!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 4, 2010)

Guys a small update. In my office they organized a small Photography contest last week and one of my entry won first prize.

It was a butterfly shot that I think I had posted here too.

All credits goes to all u guys. Thanks all you for watever I know today of camera and photography.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 4, 2010)

@stuge.. can i upload your pics in my fb profile? I am compiling an album for CWG.


----------



## Nithu (Oct 4, 2010)

*@Stuge*

Awesome pics bro... really great!


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 4, 2010)

@Rhitwick - Congrats. Keep it up.


----------



## toofan (Oct 5, 2010)

congrats Ritwik.

Stuge: some trademark shots by you. I know you will be covering the event very well.
I had some interview to face so preparing for that. And I really missing the even.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5056187651_0403b0b745_b.jpg



*Picture was printed in Times of India delhi October 5th 2010*
*Note: they cropped the signature and bit of top .*


----------



## a_medico (Oct 6, 2010)

^^ WTF!! How could people from TOI do this? Don't they have their own professional photographers? This is weird.


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2010)

This is horrible. Did you contacted them about the copyright. And ask them to pay you. 
Abhinav: Its time to watermark them at center and add your email address if someone wants to contact you for permission or something like this.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Four non-technical things to consider before you jump on DSLR bandwagon*
​


----------



## robin234 (Oct 7, 2010)

toofan said:


> This is horrible. Did you contacted them about the copyright. And ask them to pay you.
> Abhinav: Its time to watermark them at center and add your email address if someone wants to contact you for permission or something like this.



I've been contacted by the media agency who did this theft and they are ready to compensate .lets see how it goes .


----------



## Stuge (Oct 7, 2010)

oh I posted with my old account  i.e Robin234

I've been contacted by the media agency who did this theft and they are ready to compensate .lets see how it goes .


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey Guys how about a (Used []) Canon PowerShot S2 IS, 2007 model at 5k ?? is it a good deal... i just want a cam to start learning photograpy.. and later go for SLRs


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2010)

good one. hope it would have manual controls.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 8, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> Hey Guys how about a (Used []) Canon PowerShot S2 IS, 2007 model at 5k ?? is it a good deal... i just want a cam to start learning photograpy.. and later go for SLRs



Good camera, you can do plenty with it.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice one Stuge! lol


----------



## Stuge (Oct 9, 2010)

Deal done ! amount taken(won't be disclosing here ) with letter(won't be posting here ).just hoping cheque doesn't bounce


----------



## Stuge (Oct 9, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4152/5063237786_8bb0720b5f_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5062622155_b49b9fd3fd_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5062621683_a896882271_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5063198002_bdd623f7b7_z.jpg



*farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/5063197386_2a0f1e19f6_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5062586495_5296fea5ed_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5063196348_993c3ed849_z.jpg


----------



## icebags (Oct 9, 2010)

hi stuge, nice shots.  what cam setups did you use for these CW Games series ?

(i hope the amount paid by them was a good one, considering their business radius )


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2010)

Now I know y people write their signature at center of picture(which actually look bad)..but better then someone steal our pics


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2010)

No mater what they paid, it was still a theft. Its just hard to digest that people from TOI would do such things. 

By the way great pics again. The Indian official in a suit seems to be enjoying the most.


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2010)

*img178.imageshack.us/img178/8080/dsc1164.jpg

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/20/dsc1117l.jpg

*img201.imageshack.us/img201/8989/dsc1141.jpg

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/9669/dsc10991.jpg

Excellent series again Abhinav. 1st one is the best for its artistic point of view and solid composition. The symmetry is creating a wonderful effect.


----------



## rishitells (Oct 11, 2010)

hiii guys I am willing to purchase a camera this diwali.
I searched for many but liked the Canon Powershot SX120 IS (almost 13000/-)
Please suggest if there are better cameras. I want superb quality of images.
Also if I extend my budget, should I go for Canon Powershot SX20 IS?
I found there is not much difference in the picture quality of these two, its just the zoom that differs, however I am not sure....plz help me guyz...


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2010)

a_medico said:


> No mater what they paid, it was still a theft. Its just hard to digest that people from TOI would do such things.
> 
> By the way great pics again. The Indian official in a suit seems to be enjoying the most.




hm its was not done by TOI or HT *.my picture was used for COmmonweath Games 2010 advertisement 
*

*in a way its a very big thing i.e my picture was used by Commonwealth games organizing committee advertisement .*


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2010)

icebags said:


> hi stuge, nice shots.  what cam setups did you use for these CW Games series ?
> 
> (i hope the amount paid by them was a good one, considering their business radius )




Nikon D90 + 50mm + 10-24mm + 70-300mm


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5071000110_66acb7a603_z.jpg
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5070964418_87d1a15d81_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5070965420_600df39713_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5070360083_19352de698_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5070458093_5c8a1bc8c1_z.jpg


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5070359741_5b595ef81b_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5070355583_ee666224f3_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5070358521_3281dcd8e7_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5070357879_0dab46f169_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5070357289_c3630a3f8e_z.jpg

will be posting more from this match


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2010)

^The first one... thats some good work there. The fourth pic has an illegal flag or something, its just waaay too long. That was a nice match, I saw it on tv 
also theres an extra i in the third embed
@a_medico: the pic was used by an agency, not the TOI


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2010)

illegaal flag lol that s love for nation man


----------



## icebags (Oct 11, 2010)

Stuge said:


> Nikon D90 + 50mm + 10-24mm + 70-300mm



Stuge, lens makes ?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2010)

icebags said:


> Stuge, lens makes ?



Nikon


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2010)

hey stuge y dont u post in jjmehta photography forum too...its very good for photography

Although I am not a poster there but I read all the threads there....toofan is regular there


----------



## rishitells (Oct 11, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> hiii guys I am willing to purchase a camera this diwali.
> I searched for many but liked the Canon Powershot SX120 IS (almost 13000/-)
> Please suggest if there are better cameras. I want superb quality of images.
> Also if I extend my budget, should I go for Canon Powershot SX20 IS?
> I found there is not much difference in the picture quality of these two, its just the zoom that differs, however I am not sure....plz help me guyz...



Waiting for your suggestions friends.....


----------



## Stuge (Oct 11, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> hey stuge y dont u post in jjmehta photography forum too...its very good for photography
> 
> Although I am not a poster there but I read all the threads there....toofan is regular there



I'm member of that forum too (in between I'm  already posting on many forums (Flickr is where most of my images resides and getting 3k + views there on daily basis  ) .

photography theft is something that is stopping me from posting on more forums .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2010)

3000+ views daily...wow thats great

What i like about that forum is that people have very deep knowledge about cameras and there buy sell section is awesome..

Yup photography theft is a problem


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Waiting for your suggestions friends.....



Rishabh I think SX20 is nearly 22-24k and sx120 is 13k soo there is a huge price difference.
sx130IS is also released for Rs.14k...u should consider that instead of sx120

for 23k u can get both canon 1000D and nikon D3000 DSLR with 18-55 kit lens which is nearly 3x optical zoom

if u want long zoom just handle panasonic fz35 and canon sx20 one by one and get which u feel more comfortable..both r great


----------



## a_medico (Oct 12, 2010)

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/1463/jar3.th.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/479/jar4.th.jpg

Shot at a corner in a hotel corridor.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> Waiting for your suggestions friends.....



Rishab if you can spend 22k then you would easily get a DSLR for that budget. or if you want to buy a P &S then I will suggest you FZ 35. 

If want to stay low on budget then go for SX120 or 130 IS. This is a superb manual camera to let you learn real photography and then it leads you to the road of DSLR.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

a medico: Good shot. As you have not left space over the head of jar you could try a square crop. Let see how it feels.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 12, 2010)

toofan said:


> a medico: Good shot. As you have not left space over the head of jar you could try a square crop. Let see how it feels.



Do you mean something like this? :

*img804.imageshack.us/img804/6779/jarsquare.th.jpg


----------



## rishitells (Oct 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Rishabh I think SX20 is nearly 22-24k and sx120 is 13k soo there is a huge price difference.
> sx130IS is also released for Rs.14k...u should consider that instead of sx120
> 
> for 23k u can get both canon 1000D and nikon D3000 DSLR with 18-55 kit lens which is nearly 3x optical zoom
> ...



Thanks bro, didn't know sx130IS was in the market.
Actually I am an absolute beginner to photography. Should I go for dSLR?
I don't want much zoom, but the overall quality of the image, so is it the dSLR for me?
I've seen in these point and shoot cameras that images are so much blurred while completely zoomed, and there is so much grain in outdoor photos.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2010)

if u r really serious about your hobby u can go for DSLR
A DSLR is heavy, and u will need special lenses...Its a costly hobby

if its just about taking good quality pics (except low light situations) then even SX130IS will work fine..

In low light situations no one can beat a dslr..

pics r grainy in p&S due to automatic ISO selection...take pics in manual mode and u will get fine pics
Blurring is a human error...when in full zoom a slight movement can get blurry pics...

And please read some book and experiment a lot


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

I think these days DSLR's have become quite cheap so its wise to DSLR. And at around 22k you can get a DSLR with kit lens which is quite sufficient to do everything that a P&S can do. 

And then later on as you develop you can buy corresponding gears as per your interest and need.


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Do you mean something like this? :
> 
> *img804.imageshack.us/img804/6779/jarsquare.th.jpg



Medico this is much better. As you have shot it tightly so all focus was on the Jars. So by the square crop all the attentions was driven to the main subject now. Although it could be improved at the time of shoot. 
Make it a habit of leaving some extra space around the image for later cropping and adjusting the composition as required.


----------



## rishitells (Oct 12, 2010)

liked the canon 1000d sooo much 
considering to go for it, right choice isn't it? 
thanks friends.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 12, 2010)

toofan said:


> Medico this is much better. As you have shot it tightly so all focus was on the Jars. So by the square crop all the attentions was driven to the main subject now. Although it could be improved at the time of shoot.
> Make it a habit of leaving some extra space around the image for later cropping and adjusting the composition as required.



yes.. I tried to shoot it as per rule of third...but just wasnt able to leave that extra space.

My first pic using closeup macro filter:-

*img229.imageshack.us/img229/6056/sitaphal1.th.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

Very Excellently shot. A little CA is seen in image which is quite obvious with closeup filters. Now find some clean and good subjects to shoot.
In between I had provided a border to your image to see if it enhances the effect of image or not.
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/6779/jarsquare.jpg


----------



## rishitells (Oct 12, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> if u r really serious about your hobby u can go for DSLR
> A DSLR is heavy, and u will need special lenses...Its a costly hobby
> 
> if its just about taking good quality pics (except low light situations) then even SX130IS will work fine..
> ...



One difference I noticed clearly in dSLR and P&S cameras is that when you take a picture that has details for example a village landscape or an old hindu temple (you know how detailed they are  ), P&S stands nowhere in front of dSLR when it comes to clarity, detail, sharpness and color quality, no matter how expensive a p&s is, isn't it?

So I am planning to buy dSLR, but will use it like a P&S initially, untill I read books and experiment a lot  Plz tell me if my decision is right.
Thanks for the valuable suggestions


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> One difference I noticed clearly in dSLR and P&S cameras is that when you take a picture that has details for example a village landscape or an old hindu temple (you know how detailed they are  ), P&S stands nowhere in front of dSLR when it comes to clarity, detail, sharpness and color quality, no matter how expensive a p&s is, isn't it?
> 
> So I am planning to buy dSLR, but will use it like a P&S initially, untill I read books and experiment a lot  Plz tell me if my decision is right.
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions



Ok I guess there will be some time for you shopping so let me confuse you with your choice.

Check Nikon D3100 also its a 14 MP cam with very advanced features. It may be available for around 25k in grey. I had heard a lot of good things about this cam.
nikon has best kit lenses for there cams. So nikons 18-55mm VR is far better then canon's 18-55 NON IS. 
Canon 1000 is shipped with a NON IS kit lens. As per my knowledge do check this.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 12, 2010)

^^ Canon is shipped with IS kit lenses. Even on Canon.in they have 18-55 IS. For example

The border effect looks much better  Thanks.

What is CA by the way?


----------



## rishitells (Oct 12, 2010)

toofan said:


> Ok I guess there will be some time for you shopping so let me confuse you with your choice.
> 
> Check Nikon D3100 also its a 14 MP cam with very advanced features. It may be available for around 25k in grey. I had heard a lot of good things about this cam.
> nikon has best kit lenses for there cams. So nikons 18-55mm VR is far better then canon's 18-55 NON IS.
> Canon 1000 is shipped with a NON IS kit lens. As per my knowledge do check this.



So Nikon d3100 is really better than canon 1000d?


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2010)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Canon is shipped with IS kit lenses. Even on Canon.in they have 18-55 IS. For example
> 
> The border effect looks much better  Thanks.
> 
> What is CA by the way?


Chromatic Aberration. Generally the purple fringing around the outlines of subject takes place with low quality glass. That is why a dedicated macro lenses are made. 


Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> So Nikon d3100 is really better than canon 1000d?


Sure. At current time Nikon is way ahead of Canon but only till they release there next model.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2010)

> So Nikon d3100 is really better than canon 1000d?



D3100 is really good...great ISO, full HD recording, AF-F in video,much better body, more buttons

As the sensor of DSLR is much larger then P&S it tend to capture more details...any P&S dont stand a chance against SLR...

And please learn the art of photography after purchasing SLR


----------



## icebags (Oct 13, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> D3100 is really good...great ISO, full HD recording, AF-F in video,much better body, more buttons
> 
> As the sensor of DSLR is much larger then P&S it tend to capture more details...any P&S dont stand a chance against SLR...
> 
> And please learn the art of photography after purchasing SLR




DSLR video qualities are often not good enough to brag about, 3100 video suffers from blurry effects @ camera movements.

p&s are no match for DSLRs in low light or image details, very true. but never forget lens is the main thing, third party cheaper lenses can not produce the image quality of some top level p&s cams from panasonic, cannon or fuji - because of the fine lenses they come with.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2010)

icebags said:


> DSLR video qualities are often not good enough to brag about, 3100 video suffers from blurry effects @ camera movements.
> 
> p&s are no match for DSLRs in low light or image details, very true. but never forget lens is the main thing, third party cheaper lenses can not produce the image quality of some top level p&s cams from panasonic, cannon or fuji - because of the fine lenses they come with.



its a known fact that the kit lens that comes with D3100 is not fast enough in focusing in video...due to continuous focus it had to focus again and again..
A better solution is to get a fast focusing lens..

and y do u even compare lens quality of a P&S with a dedicated lens...most of the P&S have Chromatic Aberration on full zoom thats telephoto end...there is purple fringing and barrel distortion...
just check the cheap kit lens 18-55 its much sharper...


----------



## rishitells (Oct 14, 2010)

ok.....thanks guys...but one of my friend also needs a compact p&s camera with best possible quality.
I've suggested him canon powershot SX130 IS, not because of superzoom, but considering the quality and functions of camera. Are there better alternatives from canon or other brands. I also searched for Nikon Coolpix cameras, especially the S series.
Now I am really, really confused guys. Please tell one single camera within a budget of 11000-13000 (he can't extend much). Main requirement is image clarity and detail, with some useful functions. I consider the sx130 or sx120 is the best in its range, plzz help guys, now its a dilemma for us.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2010)

yup ur decisions is right

for 11-13k = Canon SX130IS

Canon SX120IS was very popular due to good quality pics and full manual control


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2010)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> ok.....thanks guys...but one of my friend also needs a compact p&s camera with best possible quality.
> I've suggested him canon powershot SX130 IS, not because of superzoom, but considering the quality and functions of camera. Are there better alternatives from canon or other brands. I also searched for Nikon Coolpix cameras, especially the S series.
> Now I am really, really confused guys. Please tell one single camera within a budget of 11000-13000 (he can't extend much). Main requirement is image clarity and detail, with some useful functions. I consider the sx130 or sx120 is the best in its range, plzz help guys, now its a dilemma for us.



Go with SX130IS for the wide angle lens over the SX120IS.
Nikon coolpix are okish cameras.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 14, 2010)

I have one basic Nikon P&S. I was not too impressed with the quality of Nikon. So I wanted to try something different while buying DSLR, so I opted for Canon and I am not complaining.

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/358/fourleavest.th.jpg


*img408.imageshack.us/img408/3873/newleafnewlife2.th.jpg


New leaves..new lives.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 15, 2010)

*Grand closing*


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5082166272_672da3136c_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/5081560449_12781c7076_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/5082154706_cc89f72113_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4019/5081559933_0fc536dbc2_z.jpg

all hand held shots above

@medico: close down the aperture a bit


----------



## a_medico (Oct 15, 2010)

WOWWwwwwwww


----------



## rishitells (Oct 15, 2010)

a_medico said:


> I have one basic Nikon P&S. I was not too impressed with the quality of Nikon. So I wanted to try something different while buying DSLR, so I opted for Canon and I am not complaining.



so u purchased canon dSLR?
Though Nikon D3100 is great, but I still found Canon EOS 1000d better option, isn't it? In CameraLabs review test, they have rated it "Highly Recommended" and for d3100, its just "Recommended".

So before making final buy, I need so much help from you friends. After all I am an absolute beginner and have no prior experience in photography, and I am not familiar with the whopping functions of dSLR. But hope its not really difficult thing to learn.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes. Canon EOS 500D. My lens is the basic 18-55mm. Others were out of my budget during the purchase.

500D + 18-55mm IS lens + 16GB card + Bag + Few filters + small tripod --- I got it all for Rs 32500 from US. It should be costlier by 10-15K in India, I believe.

But as Toofan pointed out, Nikon has better lens options.

Photography is my very recent hobby, say 2-3 mons old. I asked similar questions on this forum like you during the initial period. I had it all, the ebooks, videos etc on photography. But frankly, none helped me. I didn't even feel like opening them. I was enlightened when I attended a 2day basic photography workshop in Mumbai. It really helped me alot. There were so many basic functions which I was just not aware of. I was literally using my DSLR as a P&S on auto mode in the first month. I am glad atleast I am aware of the basic functions now  , though it will take sometime for me 
to master them. This forum is of great help. There are JJmehta, steves forum etc but I dont feel comfortable there, like I am here. Its just initial months and I guess I will only improve 


A query - As a beginner, I am happy with closeup filter kit (+1 +2 +4 and Macro) for close photography. Do they have similar filters for distant photography too, which could be attached infront of my basic 18-55mm lens?


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey guys i Finally got my new cam Panasonic Lumix FZ35 its Awsumm!!
it was not easily available i asked at many places but was not in stock finally at 1 panasonic brandshop the guy said he can get it but it took him 12 days to arrange but it was worth waiting 
I chose it over canon Sx20 as i did'nt wanted the AA batt. and also i found image stabalization n Focusing speed better in FZ35 n i think i made the right decision...

i came online after so many days as i was very sick n was on bed for last 10 days 
will try out the cam now n post sm test shots soon..

n finally thnx all for helping n giving ur suggestions all the tym


----------



## rishitells (Oct 15, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> Hey guys i Finally got my new cam Panasonic Lumix FZ35 its Awsumm!!


Congrats!
For how much did u purchase it?


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2010)

a_medico said:


> A query - As a beginner, I am happy with closeup filter kit (+1 +2 +4 and Macro) for close photography. Do they have similar filters for distant photography too, which could be attached infront of my basic 18-55mm lens?



You do get a filter which can get useful for shooting distant subjects. They are known as Teleconverters. They extend your focal length(zoom of lens) when you use them. For e.g a 2x teleconverter will make the 18-55 lens a 36-110mm lens. Though this luxury comes at the price of speed. The minimum aperture of your lens also gets doubled so you if you attach a 50mm f/2.0 lens to a 2x teleconverter it will be read as 100mm f/4.0. This will mean you'll have to use a tripod if you're using slower lenses like the kit lens. Also teleconverters affect sharpness of the lenses & cheap ones can cause flaring. They are advisable for use if you own a good fast lenses. Also since the aperture gets doubled(if you use a 2x teleconverter) the depth of field is increases. Good if you are shooting landscapes but bad for portraits and other stuff which require a shallow DOF.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> You do get a filter which can get useful for shooting distant subjects. They are known as Teleconverters. They extend your focal length(zoom of lens) when you use them. For e.g a 2x teleconverter will make the 18-55 lens a 36-110mm lens. Though this luxury comes at the price of speed. The minimum aperture of your lens also gets doubled so you if you attach a 50mm f/2.0 lens to a 2x teleconverter it will be read as 100mm f/4.0. This will mean you'll have to use a tripod if you're using slower lenses like the kit lens. Also teleconverters affect sharpness of the lenses & cheap ones can cause flaring. They are advisable for use if you own a good fast lenses. Also since the aperture gets doubled(if you use a 2x teleconverter) the depth of field is increases. Good if you are shooting landscapes but bad for portraits and other stuff which require a shallow DOF.



you don't use teleconvertors for slow lenses like 18-55mm.teleconvertors are only available for fast lenses like f2.8 .

@medico : thanks


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2010)

Stuge: again beautiful shots.

Gangsta: Congrats for your FZ35. Now read its manual and happy clicking.

Medico: 1st one is nice.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> Hey guys i Finally got my new cam Panasonic Lumix FZ35 its Awsumm!!
> it was not easily available i asked at many places but was not in stock finally at 1 panasonic brandshop the guy said he can get it but it took him 12 days to arrange but it was worth waiting
> I chose it over canon Sx20 as i did'nt wanted the AA batt. and also i found image stabalization n Focusing speed better in FZ35 n i think i made the right decision...
> 
> ...


Congrats Jaggy.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 16, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5084142861_cf272222bc_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5084736944_b72d27e267_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5084137225_e1bacaa397_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5084136635_832e78bc64_z.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Oct 17, 2010)

I am posting this query simultaneously here on on JJMPF

I have Canon 500D(Rebel T1i) DSLR with 18-55 Canon EF IS lens.
For macros, I am using a basic closeup kit with +1 +2 +4 and Macro filters.
Now I am thinking of buying a telephoto lens. I have come across following 2 deals which I think are cheap:

Canon 70-300mm Telephoto lens

& 

Sigma 70-300mm Macro telephoto Zoom lens


Canon lens doesn't have IS(Image stabilization). The IS telephoto lenses are way too costly. How is this one without IS? Will it be worth? I am aware I might need a tripod.

And how about Sigma lens? The 'Macro' word in the lens is tempting me though I didnot understand its meaning?

*My query* - Should I go for Canon(non IS) or Sigma lens? Or should I wait for Canon IS lens till I become rich?

Thanks.


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2010)

with non IS a slight shake of hand and low shutter speed will ruin your most of the shots. I think that sigma one is also non IS.
Canon is good optically. 
Macro at sigma means that It will give a magnification of 1:2 while a true macro has 1:1.
If will suggest you canon 50-250mm lens. If I remember this is IS and very very capable lens.
For good quality macros use Extention tubes ( 6k) or the reversal adapter (Rs 500). with a prime lens. 50 mm 1.8. Using these need some practice.
Or if you want to invest some more money then go for Tamron 90mm. for 17k. Best macro lens you can get. IQ is similar to nikon 105 mm. 

closeup kit degarde the IQ.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2010)

@medico - Wait till you collect funds for Canon IS. I have tested the 75-300 & have found it incapable to held steadily at higher focal lengths in low light. Better get the IS version.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 17, 2010)

Ah....guess I should wait then. People on JJMPF suggest me Sigma over Canon, but I guess it makes sense to wait for Canon IS. 50-250 suggested  by toofan also seems good, but I'll have to check the costs.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks bogon 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5086716215_3a4bd08894_b.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5086715713_3942abae70_b.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5087052774_31d708a25d_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5087055696_ac895f3f24_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5087055234_8d23c74ea9_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5087054308_27f201ea67_o.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5087054716_fa73a0bc00_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4092/5086458267_93c3722f60_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5087053386_12110167c6_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Ah....guess I should wait then. People on JJMPF suggest me Sigma over Canon, but I guess it makes sense to wait for Canon IS. 50-250 suggested  by toofan also seems good, but I'll have to check the costs.
> 
> Thanks guys.



I think there is no macro in that..canon 55-250IS just a telephoto lens..Sigma have an additional advantage of Macro in 200-300mm


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 17, 2010)

@Toofan,gagan,rishab Thnx !!

@Stuge AWSUM SHOTS man!!! 

here r sm initial test shots... i've cropped sm pics n added the borders no other editing was done..

this is the 1st shot i took @full optical zoom taken from my window 
*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLrZ9E6zrhI/AAAAAAAAAOY/p6S8llEe6n8/s576/P1000007.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLrZUYu1Q8I/AAAAAAAAAN8/TXinis4NVPU/s576/1.jpg

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLrZUWHTedI/AAAAAAAAAOA/Wzf06vAizLw/s576/2.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLrZUqWxrGI/AAAAAAAAAOI/m9WzeKeKxMk/s512/P1000034.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLrZUylczXI/AAAAAAAAAOM/jIKwtYJpYXI/s576/P1000036.JPG
^this last 1 was also taken from window @full zoom

IS is gr8 at full zoom... hav to try lot of things n features of dis cam..


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2010)

Gangsta: It seems you are a inborn photographer. 1 and last are a bit distraction. Rest are very good shots. Specially the 4th one is a good composition. 

Stuge: Wonderful as ever.


----------



## toofan (Oct 17, 2010)

Medico: it costs 11.5 k. I think.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 17, 2010)

Thnx a lot toofan glad u liked it 
i hav not really experimented much wid the cam yet der is alot of stuff n features to try.. it'll take tym to learn n apply them properly..


----------



## Krow (Oct 17, 2010)

Stuge is awesome as ever! Nice 4th shot jagg89!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 18, 2010)

Well Canon 75-300 is out of question now. Will have to decide between Canon 55-250 IS and Sigma 75-300 Macro.

*img710.imageshack.us/img710/1674/budtz.th.jpg

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/7470/sixflowers1t.th.jpg

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/3695/flowerstl.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2010)

@medico...I have noticed that u take more of macro pics then y do u have that confusion about lens
U wont get macro mode in canon 55-250 lens and u get one on sigma one..

U need to have a macro lens to take good quality macro images isnt it.


----------



## rishitells (Oct 18, 2010)

Hii guys....at last purchased the Canon Powershot SX130 IS, will buy dSLR after some experience.
Here are some pics-
*lh6.ggpht.com/_-yJL6GGk8as/TLvaYhBw7JI/AAAAAAAAAHc/kCfsacmORKM/s640/IMG_0114.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_-yJL6GGk8as/TLvae4eLc0I/AAAAAAAAAHk/mqCzDEapTzE/s640/IMG_0121.JPG


----------



## Faun (Oct 18, 2010)

^^Last pic is aesthetically pleasing

Guys, a request, please use ggpht.com as every other image host is blocked :/


----------



## Stuge (Oct 18, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Well Canon 75-300 is out of question now. Will have to decide between Canon 55-250 IS and Sigma 75-300 Macro.
> 
> *img710.imageshack.us/img710/1674/budtz.th.jpg
> 
> ...



get canon 55-250is .Sigma sucks bad at AF .


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thnx Krow..

@Rishab Congrats!!

My 1st moon shot attempt handheld 

*lh5.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLv4D0-2gwI/AAAAAAAAAOw/cPhYYlqLroA/s512/P1000090.JPG


----------



## a_medico (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^ Nice moon shot! Loved it.

And nice rail shot too, Rishab.


Both Sujoy and Stuge have point. I have just brought the Macro filters so I am shooting trying my hands on Macros. I'd love a Macro lens though. On the other hand, I might enjoy telephoto too once I get a telephoto lens. I havent even touched a telephoto lens but I have a feeling I might enjoy it. I think, I will give it some time till I figure out Canon or Sigma.


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 18, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Well Canon 75-300 is out of question now. Will have to decide between Canon 55-250 IS and Sigma 75-300 Macro.
> 
> *img710.imageshack.us/img710/1674/budtz.th.jpg
> 
> ...



he medico.. where r u located ??  coz the red flowers in u pics remind me of goa.... i know there are hybrid orange coloured flowers seen all around india..but these red ones are typical junglee flowers.. n they are a lot in the jungles...near my place back in Goa..


----------



## a_medico (Oct 18, 2010)

^^ They are found everywhere in maharashtra...these pics were taken in north of maharashtra. I'd love to visit Goa.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2010)

@medico
I am putting a line from jjmehta forum member kumarrishi..all credits to him



> i have used 55-250 IS canon with 250 D canon macro filter for some amazing results. You can reach 1:1 also but the DOF is very thin. never used sigma but used a similar tamron, compared to it 55-250 is sharper, faster and with macro filter the 1:2 macro is not a problem, add on the IS.



see if this works for u...then u can have the cake and eat it too I mean u would get a sharp canon lens with IS and also would be able to shoot macro


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2010)

gangsta: use some hard surface to support the camera or use a tripod to shoot the moon. Use spot metering. shoot raw and then process it if you know processing. You will get good results.

Medico: these are missing the punch and some good compo. Collect some money and then buy a tamron 90mm around 17k. it will be good for macro and portraits.

Rishab: both are good images but the sky is off and dull.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 18, 2010)

@toofan i used spot metering... yes tripod is must for such shots m planning to buy 1 soon.. i can do some processing in PS but i hav never processed a RAW image.. will shoot in raw n try..
can u tell me sm basic steps to process raw image as i hav no idea..
we need Adobe camera raw plugin for ps i guess?

@medico thnx!


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5093652087_9c185df507.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2010)

@krow...ur pic is just WOW...really loved it..very artistic and beautiful


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2010)

^Thanks! Watermarked it for good measure.


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2010)

Krow: welcome back after a long time. Beautiful shot.

@All: D3100 is selling for 28.5k with bill and kit lens. JJMehta is selling at 30k with lots of accessorizes. 

Gangsta: google it there are lots and lots of websites to editing.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 19, 2010)

@Krow amazing shot !! i was lost in the hazy clouds 

@toofan yea i'll figure it out thnx.. 

*lh5.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TLrZUl3YdlI/AAAAAAAAAOE/-Usf-9b7lOM/s512/3.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TL0z3_tRNsI/AAAAAAAAAQw/fgIvnpbEF3A/s640/P1000104.JPG


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2010)

@krow - I feel you left too much of sky in the pic. Nice pic else.

@jagg89 - Second one is better still can be improved. The first one looks boring.

*Bengali Durga Mata*

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5095559027_f444691fae_b.jpg


----------



## Krow (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks *toofan*, *G5* and *jagg89* for feedback.

*G5* Well, I loved the sky so much that I decided to have it that much. It was dusk in Puducherry and the sky was really dull but for this amazing play of light at the far end. 

I like the Durga Pooja picture. But the top looks abruptly cut off.  Great lighting though. 

*jagg89*: Keep at it. The second one is good. You can do better with both pics though.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2010)

@krow - Not only from top but sidewards too. I miss wideangle on my SX100. Was not in position to get a good shot from behind under the lighting conditions.


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2010)

Gangs: 1st one could be better if there would be one type of light. either its fully sun light or in shade. 
2nd one is better. Try to position of main subject according to the rule of third. Now google the rule of third.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 19, 2010)

@Cool yea i think 1st one is looking dull thnx for pointing out..

@Krow thnx.. i'll try to improve 

@toofan thnx a lot !! Everyday m learning new things from u guys thnx all for correcting me n helping me learn


----------



## toofan (Oct 19, 2010)

Gaurav: excellent take. sharp.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank Toofan.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 20, 2010)

great picture cool 

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4130/5097502114_e1299195cb_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/5080220887_aa5ac81ebf_z.jpg


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice pictures stuge.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 20, 2010)

@stuge - Great pics, especially the first one. Just wondering, which is the lens you used?

@sujoy- Loved your suggestion. I have almost finalized Canon 55-250 IS. Could you please tell me where would I get the Canon 250D Macro filter? Didn't find it on JJmehta and canon india website.


----------



## Krow (Oct 20, 2010)

Stuge is simply awesome!


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2010)

stuge: Good ones. I wish to see one from some distance. So that the more of curves/tracks would be visible.


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 21, 2010)

@abhinav very nice snaps... must have been very photographic moment during the games.
keep it up!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2010)

I am bit late for posting Durga puja pic..but better late then never

*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TL_3wyqltlI/AAAAAAAAFf8/yAZNtbAnlzA/s800/DSC04983edit.JPG


*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TL_o9bmU3tI/AAAAAAAAFfM/gYGq2V56goc/s800/DSC04981.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TL_6zGJBrmI/AAAAAAAAFgg/mbsgp5rCKyc/s800/DSC04994.JPG
I should have taken this pic from front...my mistake

took many pics but..u know there is poor lightning conditions in puja and bit crowded..and my p&S is just not capable enough


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2010)

^^nice decoration and craftsmanship


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2010)

*Weave*

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/405/weavingt.th.jpg

Was quite difficult to shoot as 1) leaf was moving due to wind, 2) That moth was moving constantly as it was weaving, 3) I was moving as I was in a quite awkward position, semi-hanging from the railing. 

Can't wait to upgrade my Macro filters to Raynox DCR250.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2010)

@medico...dont take unnecessary risk in taking pics...safety 1st

and get that filter quickly...btw from where r u getting that??


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2010)

^^ Will have to ask someone to carry it from US. Its not available anywhere in India.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2010)

how about getting it from ebay for 4269
Global Easy Buy


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2010)

^^ Didnt know it was on ebay. But still, it would cost 54-59$ in US...almost half. I guess i will wait a bit.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice pictures sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks Faun and coolG5


----------



## subratabera (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice Snaps everyone ... 

@Stuge : Really liked your CWG coverage ...

*Dakshineshwar Temple*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pFCwdaupIe5Rwx9XZxTmH0CjMoKgZEYvSqb23IQTD02fuwCrEn_0sqnO06xlzVLClwWYIELai13Ao3a8jN_UbVSF_lgBYMl4H/P1020243.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2010)

@subratabera -  Nice shot. Maybe you would have moved a bit back to include the entire shadow of temple dome in the water.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 22, 2010)

*Colors of joy*

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/2820/colorballst.th.jpg


*img96.imageshack.us/img96/2659/colorballs3t.th.jpg


*img826.imageshack.us/img826/8283/colorballs6t.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2010)

@amedico...in 1st shot it would be nice to keep full frame into focus...u have kept just center balls into focus
2nd shot is great


----------



## a_medico (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Sujoy. I did try what you suggested. Wasn't really impressed with it. Posting it too.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 22, 2010)

@amedico 2nd pic is cool...

i was trying to imitate the polarizing filter effect in photoshop to get blue sky n colors luk wat i got  i knw i overdid it but i think if u dont luk at the original pic its not dat bad  nyways was having fun 

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TMGIS5g6ksI/AAAAAAAAARk/kEks7GEN-6I/s640/P1000113.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TMGIT4CxU4I/AAAAAAAAARo/zopkqr8etII/s640/pige.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Oct 22, 2010)

^^^ I kinda liked the first one. To be very frank, I don't really know what polarizing filter does, but the sky in the second one looks little artificial, unlike first one. Nice shot though.


----------



## Krow (Oct 22, 2010)

Good shot *subrata*!

*Chillum* - The 2nd one looks surreal.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> @amedico 2nd pic is cool...
> 
> i was trying to imitate the polarizing filter effect in photoshop to get blue sky n colors luk wat i got  i knw i overdid it but i think if u dont luk at the original pic its not dat bad  nyways was having fun
> 
> ...


*img220.imageshack.us/img220/1295/p1000113l.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2010)

@subratabera: thanks  

good picture .

well,you could have even went with  vertorama or panorama to include the shadow .


*farm2.static.flickr.com/1368/5103681468_be7047a721_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1089/5103087163_64702c586f_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2010)

a_medico said:


> Thanks Sujoy. I did try what you suggested. Wasn't really impressed with it. Posting it too.



yup the new pic not actually what i wanted...anyway thanks for trying...if i get any sample..I will show u

Stuge the new kabootar pic is looking very good


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 22, 2010)

@medico - 2nd pic looks great.


----------



## subratabera (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks @Guarav , @Stuge , @Krow...

There was very little room to manipulate the image without introducing distraction. 

*Jestee*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1ps5eWV3mvRqzHKy8luvX09OewknZ96JZUr_1-ZoRtThbqDy81lRx7IIxMRXlonQRyTJDkdQqr96V7DnWTtTLpIGJegfuZY2mB/P1020270.JPG?psid=1


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 23, 2010)

@Stuge nice n thnx!  n m a fan of ur cwg pics simply awsum all of them !!

@subratabera nice shot! i think the colors in the background r adding gud effect..

i gave it another try dat i overedited before..
*lh4.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TMJpHwrelSI/AAAAAAAAASI/1zsJfsf33vQ/s640/p2.jpg

VV sunrise from my terrace..
*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TMJtRTVfNNI/AAAAAAAAASQ/lz9CuGQzEVI/s640/P1000139.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TMJtR6iO9HI/AAAAAAAAASU/oTfWUi0k-Hs/s640/P1000148.JPG


----------



## a_medico (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice pics Jagg. Pigeon backgroud looks perfect to me now. 

Just a thought - Previous shot was quite over-edited for me, but seemed normal to you. Maybe its computer monitor differences which could be giving different background appearances.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 23, 2010)

hi experts..planning to buy 1st dslr..but the budget is too low..visited canon's site..according to them EOS 1000D n EOS 450D costs 25k n 33k respectively..what u suggest? Or buy cheap dslr lyk olympus at 15k? Also EOS 1000D does not have spot metering function but 450D has.how does it help while capturing close-ups?


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 23, 2010)

@amedico thnx!
yea different monitors show colors differently like if u hav an LCD it may not always show exact colors as seen in CRT's.... anyways dat pic was over-edited i did it for fun n knew it was overdone...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2010)

@jagg..nice sunrise pics

Guys just a small price update i got today (I personally went to the shop)

1.D3100+18-55vr+4gb card+nikon bag with 2 years warranty = 28k

2.D5000+18-55vr+4gb card+ bag with 2 years warranty = 32k

3. Canon 500D+18-55vr+2gb card+2years warranty = 34k

I never saw D3100 @Rs.28k on any website before


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 23, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> hi experts..planning to buy 1st dslr..but the budget is too low..visited canon's site..according to them EOS 1000D n EOS 450D costs 25k n 33k respectively..what u suggest? Or buy cheap dslr lyk olympus at 15k? Also EOS 1000D does not have spot metering function but 450D has.how does it help while capturing close-ups?



Go with the 450D. Spot metering does help. This does not mean 1000D is bad for closeups. You can use the centre weighted on 1000D for closeups.


----------



## toofan (Oct 24, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> hi experts..planning to buy 1st dslr..but the budget is too low..visited canon's site..according to them EOS 1000D n EOS 450D costs 25k n 33k respectively..what u suggest? Or buy cheap dslr lyk olympus at 15k? Also EOS 1000D does not have spot metering function but 450D has.how does it help while capturing close-ups?



Go for D31000. Its best and cheapest. 

Stuge: some excellent shots.

Sujoy: where did you find these rates?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2010)

@toofan...I went to my favorite electronic shop in Nagpur (coz its the cheapest here) ...
All prices include taxes and r with bill and company warranty


----------



## Nithu (Oct 24, 2010)

*Kochi*

Men in BLUE... 
*img831.imageshack.us/img831/2464/kochistadium.jpg

*img831.imageshack.us/img831/500/kochihouse.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/4485/kochiship.jpg

*img814.imageshack.us/img814/5259/kochibeach.jpg

Sorry, my photography is bad.


----------



## icebags (Oct 24, 2010)

bhushan05d251 said:


> hi experts..planning to buy 1st dslr..but the budget is too low..visited canon's site..according to them EOS 1000D n EOS 450D costs 25k n 33k respectively..what u suggest? Or buy cheap dslr lyk olympus at 15k? Also EOS 1000D does not have spot metering function but 450D has.how does it help while capturing close-ups?



Go for 450D with kit lens.
later u may add 50mm f1.8 from canon for night portrait shooting and that 250mm lens for some decent telephoto. 

which DSLR model of olympus is 15k? :O anyways u r getting canons at very expensive prices.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2010)

@Nithu - Who said its bad? You have taken some perfectly exposed shots & you can surely improve.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2010)

That pigeon will tear you apart with bloodshot eyes


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2010)

@nithu...bro nobody is perfect here...most of us r learners..soo scope of improvement is always there
My kitty
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TMUlGflw74I/AAAAAAAAFhE/12shS6L_tkk/s800/DSC05068_2.JPG

Kittie got disturb
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TMUlE_U0yvI/AAAAAAAAFhA/w64M6sBu_Zg/s800/DSC05064_2.JPG


----------



## Nithu (Oct 25, 2010)

*@Cool G5, @sujoyp*
Thank you guys...


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice shots!! *Nithu* and *Sujoyp*...

guys m going to Andaman Islands on 30th oct.!! so i was thinking of buying a polarizing filter will it be gud to hav 1 or not?
And if i shud buy then which 1 is gud n cheap also? i knw they r expensive than other filters..
plz reply soon coz i will be goin to the shop in 2 days...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2010)

Some of the shots of my home trip..........

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXYXwZr-FI/AAAAAAAABXo/XrhURb01Bsw/s800/IMG_2221.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXYZuH4XJI/AAAAAAAABV4/QIhQFNnrDXA/s400/IMG_2225.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXYlRk25mI/AAAAAAAABV8/BUMzHh6RLEg/s800/IMG_2235.JPG
These are Jute sticks left for drying...

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXYsMzlsmI/AAAAAAAABWA/I-Z5buN99HQ/s800/IMG_2275.JPG
Durga Idol....better late than never 

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXY0VuYVtI/AAAAAAAABWI/t4GjBtVW41I/s400/IMG_2289.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZLH9EC0I/AAAAAAAABWc/CO2Me67ql1A/s400/IMG_2344.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZP3usxAI/AAAAAAAABWg/LYFZhrJiMsI/s400/IMG_2348.JPG
One of the many Pandals...

*lh3.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZXvovv2I/AAAAAAAABWo/30_8RK2EdJ0/s800/IMG_2349.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZfRt5uwI/AAAAAAAABWs/Jb2XRhfnulw/s800/IMG_2367.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZh0CRufI/AAAAAAAABW0/o_zfJUNoQyc/s400/IMG_2201_1.jpg
We call him Puku.....d naughtiest kid in d block......somehow agreed to stand still for 10 sec...

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZmlh1wnI/AAAAAAAABW8/XefYQ6XCiFM/s400/IMG_2225-1.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZobcFkeI/AAAAAAAABXA/L78zKU8pKTI/s800/IMG_2238_1.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZuL_2o7I/AAAAAAAABXE/0pUILHIbKPw/s800/IMG_2246-1.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TMXZw9W9eBI/AAAAAAAABXI/O4h0rQXpvRk/s400/IMG_2256_1.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2010)

Nithu: first one is an awesome take.

Ritwik: some wonderful shots. for me winner is the third one.

Gangsta: If you want to buy Polarizing filter, then check why these are used and how these are used. These will have no effect in most of the situations. And using them is tricky.
and do check the size which matches your lens adopter.


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2010)

*In My Garden.* 
Posting for comments and Critiques. Thanks

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/4780/dsc1211o.jpg

*img2.imageshack.us/img2/777/dsc1307d.jpg

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/3656/dsc1380m.jpg

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/1184/dsc1569.jpg

*img258.imageshack.us/img258/4482/dsc1560.jpg


----------



## Nithu (Oct 26, 2010)

*@jagg89, @toofan* thanks...


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 26, 2010)

@Toofan i hav read abt them n wat dey do dats y i thot of buying... as der will mostly be beaches in andaman n i read dat its best to use in these kinda places to get deep blue colors n filter out the reflections..
but yea i hav never used it just did sm research on net..
the one dat will fit into my lens is a 46mm one..
so wat i was asking was dat u guys must hav used it before so does it really gives dat impact on the picture? is it worth buying or not?


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2010)

Actually these filters are not available much in India. Only coken is available I guess.

I haven't used these till yet as I mostly shoots macros and Portraits. But thinking of buying a GND filter and looking for someone who can buy these for me from U.S.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 26, 2010)

@toofan thnx for the info.. i'll chk out in shop n then decide... i also usually like taking macro shots but i will get chance to try out landscape dere so thought mayb PL filter can do sm things..


----------



## a_medico (Oct 26, 2010)

@Rhitwick - Loved the angle in butterfly pic. Jute is good too.

@Toofan - Nice pics as ever. Loved the yellow flower and butterfly one. Too good. Also the dragonfly.

Will be posting this reply for 4th and last time....high server load prevented my posts!! Its irritating.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2010)

rhitwick baba! Good photos!


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2010)

toofan said:


> Ritwik: some wonderful shots. for me winner is the third one.


Thanx...

I liked ur 4th photo very much. Flower and d butterfly matched the color.



a_medico said:


> @Rhitwick - Loved the angle in butterfly pic. Jute is good too.


LOL and thanx. The angle is accidental or result of frustration.
Was following the butterfly for some 10 minutes, every time I bring it in focus it just flew away. After some I just lost hope of a good shot and seetled for any shot from any angle. 
Result is the photo taken in full zoom.



Krow said:


> rhitwick baba! Good photos!


Thanx.
Good to see u being regular in TDF again. And, I just loved ur shot of that sky. Its AWESOME.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 27, 2010)

*@jagg : do take polariser with you .kinda must along with hard GND's for seaside photography .*

great shots toofan 

Gold medalist .

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1200/5118055023_65c3dd296d_b.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1218/5118101835_3ee4ebaf34_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1224/5117906375_69fd42abc3_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Medico, Ritwik and Stuge for liking the images.

Stuge: very funny image. Liked the second one most for including the No. 1 mark on the image and same time the India board. It seems he was running for India and won the Race at first place. Very good thinking behind the shot.


----------



## toofan (Oct 27, 2010)

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/8972/dsc15642.jpg

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/183/dsc1582i.jpg

Two more for your C & C.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2010)

@toofan...did u got a new lens ...the pics r like macro images...can we take it by 18-105mm lens

@rhitwik...bro excellent pics.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 27, 2010)

@toofan - WOW... from where did those come!! Which lens? Also please tell the settings in the first image.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 28, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/5120562965_a90b0bf562_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5120610145_c7f728399c_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1212/5120610375_dae468ff6b_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1105/5120563427_6741cfaf89_z.jpg

very nice toofan


----------



## toofan (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow! Abhinoav some table top photography. Could you explain the lightning setup for these.
1st and 3rd are best among the best ones.

Sujoy & Chillum Baba:  These are shot with 18-105 mm lens. These can be shoot as I had done. This lens is pretty sharp and if you got exact focus then the 12 mp sensor allow you some good crop of around 30- 60 %. 

Thanks sujoy, medico and Abhinav for liking the images.


----------



## Stuge (Oct 29, 2010)

well set up  was simple .


My set was very simple .

made the light box using package drinking water carton .

-Use A4 sheets for white background .
-For Yellow background: Yellow /Orange gift wrapping sheet .
-one florescent light used from front + normal daylight
+ Tripod 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1344/5123113947_49aa2e5ff2_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/5123716632_732c8b00c1_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1149/5123718112_753314bd28_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5123119571_92f13a9b8e_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1052/5123121211_ef6a80bdcf_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4106/5123118893_37782ef6f3_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1357/5123120087_314a07fa10_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1411/5123717574_8d92be85f6_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5123115441_d0167ecaf4_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5124274208_11365a7664_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 29, 2010)

Top class work there Abhinav and that too with such a simple setup to work with. 
TFS


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2010)

@stuge the pics look very professional..looks like some studio shots...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice shot stuge & toofan.
Good shots rhitwick. You're improving at a good pace.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 29, 2010)

Cool G5 said:


> Nice shot stuge & toofan.
> Good shots rhitwick. You're improving at a good pace.


Thanx yar. 

I need one more help from u. Just tell me how's it on Marine Drive on the eve of Diwali? Want to shot some firecrackers and Mumbai skyline from there.

Does BMC allow burning crackers there?

And eBay se ek acha tripod dhund ke de... ~1500/-
Plz.


----------



## toofan (Oct 30, 2010)

Ritwik don't buy cheap ones. I had a bad experience with them. 
Go some sturdy ones. Search a good one and cheap one and inform me also.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 30, 2010)

Guys found these ones...

Now tell me which one to go for. After 1600/- d prices just goes to 3k which is not in my plan.

eBay India: SIMPLEX Camera PHOTO Tripod Stand VPT-3600W with cover (item 400167779874 end time 03-Nov-2010 19:01:00 IST)

and 

eBay India: PROFESSIONAL ALUMINUM TRIPOD FOR ALL CAMERAS &CAMCORDER (item 170557277375 end time 01-Nov-2010 13:21:00 IST)

and

eBay India: Deluxe Video-Photo Camera Tripod Stand (item 380282770838 end time 02-Nov-2010 17:58:42 IST)


----------



## Krow (Oct 31, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Good to see u being regular in TDF again. And, I just loved ur shot of that sky. Its AWESOME.


Thanks.  Your pictures are improving. Keep at it. 


Stuge and toofan, your shots are simply awesome.

Is it just me or does anyone else feel that toofan's pictures have improved since he got the D90?


----------



## Stuge (Oct 31, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/5130477359_1efa4231ec_b.jpg

and thanks guys


----------



## toofan (Oct 31, 2010)

Stuge: this is a wonderful image. i haven't seen such a shot of kingfisher. tfs.

thanks cool, krow.
friends for your c & c.

1
*img130.imageshack.us/img130/4305/21448240.jpg

2
*img294.imageshack.us/img294/2922/dsc15084567hdr.jpg

3
*img156.imageshack.us/img156/3310/hdr15131415.jpg

4
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/5083/dsc1519678.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 31, 2010)

@toofan,
First image, aren't things too sharp?

And, tell me about the tripods I've posted. Need to buy son.


----------



## a_medico (Oct 31, 2010)

@toofan - loved the fourth one. And yes, first one seems a bit too sharp.
By the way, how come you always find such scenic locations!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2010)

Great shots toofan...I liked the 2nd one



> Is it just me or does anyone else feel that toofan's pictures have improved since he got the D90?



Just a photography quote
*Buying a Nikon doesn't make you a photographer.  It makes you a Nikon owner.  *
Soo dont take the credit away from photographer


----------



## toofan (Nov 1, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @toofan,
> First image, aren't things too sharp?
> 
> And, tell me about the tripods I've posted. Need to buy son.


I used tripod for that shot so may be everything is in sharp focus and when I added extra little sharpness it looking like overdone.

yaar sabhi same hi lag rahe hain. Last wala thoda sturdy dikh raha hai but can say.
But I have the Simpex one. It is easy to shoot with p & s but tough with the weight of DSLR. So no problem for you and its the cheapest one also.



a_medico said:


> By the way, how come you always find such scenic locations!


Thanks dear. Because I live in Uttarakhand and I was born on hills. A true pahari boy.


sujoyp said:


> Great shots toofan...I liked the 2nd one
> Just a photography quote
> *Buying a Nikon doesn't make you a photographer.  It makes you a Nikon owner.  *
> Soo dont take the credit away from photographer



Thanks for the feedback. Actually D90 has given me more control over the situation.

Spending 50+k on something make you more serious about that particular thing after all .


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2010)

@toofan I was just doing leg-pulling anyway

I have some confusion....
1.does Canon 500D and 550D have inbody focusing motor..never read anywhere...
2.And does D90 have both inbody stabilization and focusing motor...how can it use old lenses
3. And does the metering thing on old lens need any other motor....I read someplace that lens will autofocus but can not use metering 

Please someone clarify


----------



## subratabera (Nov 1, 2010)

Great Lens shots @Stuge ...

@toofan: How do you find such beautiful locations ... Nice shots!

*Sky from sky*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pb0kumBgaz-wn1IAkvsUa08z0kPWbhU7vO-0lEjQSR0XvDsKdgLfUWDfABo60U2v6MtLwM8J4myjuzIQY9GnAYySet8bHMaTc/P1020580.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Stuge (Nov 1, 2010)

subratabera : nice

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/5136386926_e60e30d494_b.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 1, 2010)

stuge: thats an awesome pic


----------



## subratabera (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Stuge .. and that's an amazing shot ... great capture !!!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2010)

> I have some confusion....
> 1.does Canon 500D and 550D have inbody focusing motor..never read anywhere...
> 2.And does D90 have both inbody stabilization and focusing motor...how can it use old lenses
> 3. And does the metering thing on old lens need any other motor....I read someplace that lens will autofocus but can not use metering



Any replies guys...stuge...toofan..krow..anyone???


----------



## Stuge (Nov 2, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> @toofan I was just doing leg-pulling anyway
> 
> I have some confusion....
> 1.does Canon 500D and 550D have inbody focusing motor..never read anywhere...
> ...



hmm 

thats some poor research 


Sony : Inbuilt Stabilisation: yes 
Nikon  : Inbuilt Stabilisation: NO = you will have buy lenses marked with VR (vibration reduction)
Canon:Inbuilt Stabilisation: No=> you will have to lenses marked with IS (image stabilistation)

Canon : doesn't have inbuilt body motot.Every canon has built in body motor .So its doesn't need one .

Nikon 90 => has motor => lenses AF-D ,AF-S(silent) can be used without a problem.

lenses marked with "AI, AI-S, E" won't meter on D90 .Not sure why you wanna buy such old lenses anyway .


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Stuge

I read lots of reviews but they dont clarify some simple doubts..


----------



## Stuge (Nov 2, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: this is a wonderful image. i haven't seen such a shot of kingfisher. tfs.
> 
> thanks cool, krow.
> friends for your c & c.
> ...


*farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/5139656409_185227c459_b.jpg

I found mistakes you did in these images  .will let  you over IM


----------



## toofan (Nov 2, 2010)

Subretabera: this is an awesome shot and excellent composition. And thanks for comments. I live in hills so no pollution here and skies are mostly clean and clear.

Stuge: so you in bird photography also. Good to see this. 
This is an excellent shot. I liked the composition and timing of the shot and its sharp.


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 3, 2010)

Sort of abstract..was trying out something 
*lh5.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TNGfDuFFUZI/AAAAAAAAA_4/4v8rVACgjiU/DSC037581.jpg

and

*lh3.ggpht.com/_FszDxDFtyog/TNGfDjWjvmI/AAAAAAAAA_8/FUBt6s5WJc4/flower.jpg


----------



## cyberjunkie (Nov 3, 2010)

Amazing stuff as always Stuge.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 4, 2010)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1415/5143951150_43c3c7e11f_z.jpg


thanks cyberjunkie 

INS : nice shots


----------



## subratabera (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks @toofan ... I took that shot when I was returning back from Kolkata to Bangalore. It was an evening flight and I intentionally booked the right side window seat to capture that shot. But sadly the window was not that clean, otherwise I could have got many amazing shots. I was thinking of coming out of the aircraft to witness and capture that amazing moment!!

Nice effect @Stuge ...


----------



## Stuge (Nov 4, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5145557752_c2d54938b2_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5144958019_a20efeeea1_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2010)

Abhinav: I liked the mysterious car and diya shot. Car one is an excellent piece. 

And the HDR you created is Looking better then mine. I didn't see it earlier.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks toofan 

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1178/5147714198_130e20a1c5_z.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 5, 2010)

hey guys ...this thread keeps amazing me every time I come back ... 

@stuge: the last few pics were simply amazing, I guess you're putting an SLR to good use.. 
@subratabera: amazing shot of the sky.

one of my latest attempts 
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1201/5146299887_7ce1b7aa6c.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 5, 2010)

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/451/focusstack.jpg

For C & C.

Stuge: very nice.


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 5, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/5148354622_018d134e03_b.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 5, 2010)

is there gonna be fireworks at marine drive tomorrow?


----------



## INS-ANI (Nov 6, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1146.snc4/148878_174042819277265_100000146433064_636053_7350963_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1126.snc4/148878_174042805943933_100000146433064_636051_7444375_n.jpg

Playing football with defective anar:
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs996.snc4/76918_174043262610554_100000146433064_636063_2912380_n.jpg

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs926.snc4/73941_174044735943740_100000146433064_636087_7431960_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2010)

*Happy Diwali Guys*
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TNRScKN71CI/AAAAAAAAFic/lJdpMk_piMU/s400/DSC05150.JPG

Enjoy............


----------



## subratabera (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks @izzikio_rage

*Natural Simplicity*

*public.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pLZNbUC3CF2b-LN1nw8-DwtajRcLw4tuWJx8qtBu8K0Xjrq5Rrzobre4VIT7qlNOX-iB2b77KRpvTpDfh9P4eXQ/P1020237.JPG?psid=1


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2010)

Alien in Total Mall, Bangalore. Shot from crappy Nokia 5800 :/
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/29082010004-1.jpg
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/29082010003-1.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 6, 2010)

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1248/5150458205_99ba081d7a_z.jpg
smoke art :

@faun :


----------



## icebags (Nov 6, 2010)

happy diwali all ! hope everyone has fired their rockets ! 

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/996/p1020193.jpg


----------



## subratabera (Nov 7, 2010)

Its very tough to take firecraker pics specially when your people not firing them ... 

*Happy Diwali*

*jyte4a.bay.livefilestore.com/y1p6lRl1wIBcw-CGYG-wPS3-n8vMewLdRbcqAYKkcWw3Xm9Rv8e3O338DAR0PTXPsq4deEkSAjv40jfKcW-bZlV8kYXAJhKrsub/P1020705.JPG?psid=1


----------



## icebags (Nov 7, 2010)

agreed ! it took me more than an hour to catch one single good firecracker foto the night after diwali. 
anywhere i was looking for firecracker to show up, ppl were firing from every direction else. 

i will process that foto a lil bit and upload it then.


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2010)

happy diwali to all of you friends.

Some awesome shots by All of you.

welcome Faun to this thread.

Friends posting some shots for C & C. Thanks.

1
*img573.imageshack.us/img573/6928/dsc1744.jpg

2
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/8169/dsc2172k.jpg

3
*img801.imageshack.us/img801/3379/dsc2175h.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2010)

@Toofan...very good pics...sharp and great colors

Did u started using ET with ur Lens......great work


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks sujoyP for the feeback.

Yes these are with E.Ts.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 8, 2010)

toofan - awesome shots. loved them all, especially the third one. Whats the cost of ET? Is it same as Rs650 listed on ebay? 

If you use ET on basic 18-55 lens, would you still need a macro filter?


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks Medico. Mine cost Rs 8500.00 as with these you can do all the functions that a lens can do. Means it can do exposure readings.
The Rs 650.00 wont to auto focus(which you don't need anyway in macro photography), No exposure readings are shown on camera. But Many use those. As those were invented earlier then these auto ones.
I had kenko Automatic extension tubes DG.

After these you will not use your closeup filter. There are some threads in JJmehta forum about these check those. It reduces the minimum focusing distance between the lens and the subject.
RAM has just told me that a 50mm lens inverted will provide the 1:1 magnification. And I think lens reversal adapters are quite cheap to go. Check NC's thread for that. 
Olympus PEN E-PL1 review diary


----------



## chitvan (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Everybody...
came to this thread after long time...
nice clicks guys...keep posting....
______

i dont know if i already posted these pics...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/5157538945_11142e9dda_z.jpg
======
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1111/5157539519_5c063ee2fc_z.jpg
======
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1407/5157537085_530d6aa384_z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 8, 2010)

@Toofan, I liked the second one most.


----------



## subratabera (Nov 8, 2010)

@toofan: Great macros !!!

@Chitvan: Good snaps. I liked the third one.


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks ritwik and subretabera for the comments.

Chitvan: Excellent shots as ever you produces. First one is best for me. I had seen your image posted at the challenge and that a great shot. My vote will go for you by seeing the images till now.


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys can you tell me good US websites to buy SLR cameras ???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

desai_amogh said:


> Hey guys can you tell me good US websites to buy SLR cameras ???



I have heard about this--->B&H Photo Video Digital Cameras, Photography, Camcorders


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 9, 2010)

how about newegg ?? they have good offers..


----------



## a_medico (Nov 9, 2010)

@Chitvan - Loved first and third ones. Is that light in second photo natural or photo-shopped? 

By the way guys, I have been using JASC paintshop pro(the very old one same version) since many years. I wish to switch over to photoshop now. Which version you'd recommend?




desai_amogh said:


> Hey guys can you tell me good US websites to buy SLR cameras ???



use pricespider.com 

It will list all the cheap deals available on various known (and not so known) sites. Ultimately, I got cheapest deal on camerakings (at that time).


----------



## chitvan (Nov 9, 2010)

subratabera said:


> @toofan: Great macros !!!
> 
> @Chitvan: Good snaps. I liked the third one.



Thanks....actually its is a 1 RAW HDR...
______



toofan said:


> thanks ritwik and subretabera for the comments.
> 
> Chitvan: Excellent shots as ever you produces. First one is best for me. I had seen your image posted at the challenge and that a great shot. My vote will go for you by seeing the images till now.


Thanks bro...1st one was specially captured for some Photo Contest themed "Shadow"....
______




a_medico said:


> @Chitvan - Loved first and third ones. Is that light in second photo natural or photo-shopped?
> 
> By the way guys, I have been using JASC paintshop pro(the very old one same version) since many years. I wish to switch over to photoshop now. Which version you'd recommend


thanks...
yup 2nd one is edited one...same light was already there...but didnt come perfectly...so tried Mystic plugin to make light rays..

dont know about Painshop pro...even i dont have photoshop....used my friend`s one...
he has CS4,but dont used much as my "Digital Photo Professional"(software come with Canon DSLR) do most of the work.

try Paint.Net b4 going for CS4..
Paint.Net has huge number of Plug-ins.
Plugin Index - Paint.NET Forum
no doubt CS4 is awesome for editing...but it takes much time(may be bcoz it has more features) in editing comparing with other simple softwares..

we guys had Photowalk on 2nd Oct...
Few shots from there...
------
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4053/5158142612_c05f704711_z.jpg
______
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1325/5158138186_ca1dd3c9e6_z.jpg
______
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1185/5157530457_457c336422_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 9, 2010)

Beautiful and clean images.Third has some excellent timing.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi guys m back from Andaman Islands..Amazing place!!
Gr8 pics everyone.. 
The weather there was very cloudy most of the time never saw the sunrise or sunset coz of clouds 
here r sm pics..

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1328/5163457033_a180cf8d98_z.jpg

cellular jail(known as kala pani ki jail) 
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/5163458739_a7e1a34700_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1193/5163460871_62a0374f60_z.jpg

North bay island..
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1311/5163473055_bbf443f647_z.jpg

Lighthouse at north bay island this is printed on backside of a 20 rupee note chk it 
*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TNqiubsbXcI/AAAAAAAAATk/FrYPExafWDQ/s640/51.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2010)

*lh5.ggpht.com/_WIy92xTeWQc/TNjcRUAfEKI/AAAAAAAABYg/J9J44shYwCQ/s800/2010-11-09%2010.38.42.jpg

Butterfly (Moth???) on my office window.
Captured by SGS


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2010)

^^moth


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2010)

ritwik: good capture.

Gangsta: 2nd and 3rd are best for me. 
1st one: you could take it from a lower angle also, including the sea and horizon. if possible.
Last one have looked more beautiful is shot with some clouds or at evening or morning time when the colors are at extreme.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 11, 2010)

@toofan thnx.. actually it was very cloudy all the tym n it would start raining at any time hardly saw the sun...

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1244/5163458117_6ac4b09480_z.jpg

VV Mangroves..
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1421/5163480211_7516a62dae_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1349/5164090662_c2e1be775f_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4041/5164134990_4d9c951fac_z.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2010)

^^ I guess the last one is Jolly Buoy Island.

Amazing pics @jagg. Loved the second set more. All of them.

I visited Andamans some 10years back. I am less dumb now and would like to visit there again with my SLR. When I become rich. Sigh*


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

Awesome pics by Jaggy.

Shall we move this thread to Cameras and camcorders ??


----------



## desai_amogh (Nov 11, 2010)

Absolutely !
Right Away.

the other day i was searching for this thread in camera and camcorder and cudnt find it... it shud be a sticky thread !!


----------



## toofan (Nov 11, 2010)

For me its NO. We are just used of this chitchat section now.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

toofan said:


> For me its NO. We are just used of this chitchat section now.


Actually I feel the other threads out there in that section would benefit. You guys have knowledge about cameras, so you'll also give them a good look and help them out.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 11, 2010)

@medico thnx! u hav good memory last 1 is jolly buoy island  this island opens only for 6 months n luckily it just opened 1 day before we got der  gr8 place!!

@Ico thnx man!

will post more pics soon..


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2010)

ico said:


> Actually I feel the other threads out there in that section would benefit. You guys have knowledge about cameras, so you'll also give them a good look and help them out.



Yes Ico u r right....I see very poor response in that section from the photography knowledgeables...


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

We have have it in both the sections now!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

Ah! Nice Move.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 12, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4071/5167323137_e1ac19ac79_z.jpg

love morning fog + mist + filter


----------



## Krow (Nov 12, 2010)

^I love the top half of that image.

Thanks for shifting this thread here ico. Good for the community.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2010)

@stuge...very artistic pic...loved it


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2010)

Friends 
Sharing some Sky shots I took the Night of Deepawali, for C & C.

Thanks.

1.
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1403/5157632097_ace6a26c5f_b.jpg
Air Shots by toofan.v, on Flickr

2.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/5157632645_6c4e037653_b.jpg
Air Shots by toofan.v, on Flickr

3.
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1398/5157632547_2a9d48be92_b.jpg
Air Shots by toofan.v, on Flickr

4.
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1240/5157632291_4574bcdc47_b.jpg
Air Shots by toofan.v, on Flickr

5.
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1251/5157632211_76fea00e6c_b.jpg
Air Shots by toofan.v, on Flickr

Stuge: Classical shot.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 13, 2010)

gud shots toofan timing is gud in 1st n last one i think...i tried to take sm pics but its very difficult without tripod not even got 1 ..

Jolly buoy island..
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/5164138318_ec9a90bcb1_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4039/5163535487_1c5a378411_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1233/5168512377_c7385dc43b_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5163540607_6c0c98787b_z.jpg


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

jagg89 said:


> gud shots toofan timing is gud in 1st n last one i think...i tried to take sm pics but its very difficult without tripod not even got 1 ..
> 
> Jolly buoy island..
> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/5164138318_ec9a90bcb1_z.jpg
> ...



Awesome work. What camera are you using ?


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 13, 2010)

@bassam904 thnx! Panasonic Lumix FZ35..


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2010)

jags thanks. Second one is awesome. 
1st one can be cropped form bottom a bit.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thnx toofan!


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2010)

@jagg89, 1st one is so so so so awesome.........I want to be there.....

One request, can you try making the second photo in black and white, and add a bit more (very less) shadow...


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 14, 2010)

@rhitwick Thnx bro.. One must visit this place once in a lifetym its heaven on earth 

I tried wat u told.. its giving gud effect.. 
*lh5.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TN-XuMMFoXI/AAAAAAAAAUA/krdmsZl5Akg/s640/P1000907.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 15, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4090/5176375767_0289bfd6b1_b.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice shot Stuge !

Radhanagr beach at havelock island, this is the 2nd best beach in asia..
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1214/5163493017_c2732da248_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1400/5164103206_8c0cfef3a9_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/5163507693_c444589b86_z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 15, 2010)

@jaggy: please straighten out horizons(unless you want horizons to be tilted ) .you''re ruining out  nice pictures .


----------



## toofan (Nov 15, 2010)

Stuge: awesome shot and sharp throughout the frame. whats the exif data.

Gangsta: 1st two are excellent takes just you needed is to correct the tilt. It can be done easily in editing.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 15, 2010)

@Stuge n toofan thnx for pointing out! i knew it was tilted but i liked it dat way... but its better now.. 2nd is ok i think? 
Actually it was like dat i think... anyway tried to correct it 

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TOE505GWLVI/AAAAAAAAAUU/_UcQnUjY8gU/s640/P1000617.jpg

*lh4.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TOE51xk_aTI/AAAAAAAAAUY/T_vTIiYNHag/s640/P1000630.JPG


----------



## Goten (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^...Awwwww.....

wait for it wait for it........

Sum.....................................................beach......lol

Peace~~~!


----------



## Stuge (Nov 16, 2010)

toofan said:


> Stuge: awesome shot and sharp throughout the frame. whats the exif data.
> .


Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/10.0
Focal Length	12 mm


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 17, 2010)

*lh6.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TONx5QbJK8I/AAAAAAAAAU4/ayTXO9TXKjU/s640/P1000940.JPG

*lh3.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TONuvcPWZKI/AAAAAAAAAUw/KGvNQC0l6I0/s640/P1000624.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_SNtMTm6k-0E/TONuvCGN98I/AAAAAAAAAUs/Rfoa5RqkhFI/s640/P1000619.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 18, 2010)

Gangsta second one is beautiful. 

Friends,
These days quite busy with my ETs. But now from past 2 or 3 days its like bugs are comming less to my garden. I don't know if there season(if any) is over. I expect them in next feb or march. 
Posting some more images shot with ET + 18-105mm lens.

Thanks.

1.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4009/5161542296_756dd6dff0_b.jpg

2.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4151/5160939585_1f898cb6de_b.jpg

3.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4108/5161542220_35f6aaaa8e_b.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 18, 2010)

@Toofan thnx! 
Gr8 shots!!! i like 2nd one the most..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 19, 2010)

@Toofan thats some top grade macro there


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Anoroin.

Friends posting for your C & C.

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4129/5172948467_c31684dc4b_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4128/5173552012_05da44b906_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4091/5172948301_6ff4183f8f_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2010)

Friends,
Now I had tried to shoot bees& bugs as these are most in my garden. Buts its quite tough to shoot them as they don't allow to come too close.

*Ids are required. Please do critique.* Thanks.

1.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5172949929_af7e8fc23c_b.jpg

2.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5173553656_e103d081ef_b.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Nov 21, 2010)

^^ The twin insects are beautiful!! I agree, its very difficult to go near them and shoot. I also read somewhere that you can do macro photography from some distance!! I forgot though, how!

By the way, I have just ordered a Raynox DCR250 filter. Will get hold of it today but I dont have insects in my garden. Will be a bit while before I post some pics!


----------



## toofan (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks medico. Just look closely you will find many. you could shoot a mosquito also. Now waiting for your pics.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 23, 2010)

nice toofan 

gimme your  number that is valid and working . its urgent .


----------



## toofan (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Stuge.

I haven't changed my mobile no. Its same. May be some network problem.

check P.M.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful shots toofan..

@medico hey can u tell me where u bought the Raynox 250 from n how much did it cost? m also thinking of buying 1.. i dont think its available in india?

some shots..

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4043/5163578295_6057f59610_z.jpg
Hibiscus
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4013/5163582289_58cffaecf1_z.jpg

*farm2.static.flickr.com/1223/5164185504_748338904e_z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 24, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5201790287_e55612a5ec_z.jpg

one the left :Sony RT640 and on the right Velbon CF 640 and picture taken using Sony RT100 tripod hehe 


Legs made from carbon fiber
No of sections:  4
Maximum height:  155cm
Lowest working height:  10.5cm
Length closed:  46cm
Weight:  1.5kg
Maximum load:  5kg
Head connection:  1/4" or 3/8"
Top platform diameter:  50mm
Damages :Rs10,700

I was about to buy Manfrotto 190prob  ,but with head it was becoming to heavy for me (specially for traveling )

set of two GNd's hard and soft .

3 soft :i.e 0.9,0.6,0.3 
3 hard : 0.9.0.6,0.3

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5201116278_48e2b212cc_z.jpg

damages : $240 without shipping 

Unfortunately ,I was charged twice  i.e $480 and was send 12 filters in all )

One person has agreed to buy the other set .I hope ,I get the payment today or else I will put them here for sale (but will sell only in sets i.e  soft or hard ,I will not sell single filters ).


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Gangsta: 1st one is awesome take. why

1. Its totally separated from the bg.
2. The colors are contrasting and supporting the flower to pop out.

Last one is also somewhat Isolated from Background but.
1. Not focused properly. Its a bit soft.
2. the yellow color of flower is matching the yellow tone of leaves. If you have a sharp focus then it would have looked Isolated.

In first Image there is a twig moving across the flower in upper left part. Its a bit distracting and can be removed from composition easily while shooting.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 24, 2010)

@Toofan Thanks for all the info. will keep these things in mind..


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 26, 2010)

some more shots..

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/5163582827_a06688a775_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/5163475199_48bf6a406d_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Nov 27, 2010)

Jagmeet: excellent take and compo.


----------



## prakhar18 (Nov 28, 2010)

hey hey guys learn adobe photoshop. where can i do so in NCR  preferably in Noida or Ghaziabad? i want a short term course. Max 6 months.

plz suggest me the course and the institute


----------



## toofan (Nov 29, 2010)

download a book form net and there are thousands of websites available. 

Its a 1 month course and Rs 500.00 in my city why waste money for such easy software.


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 30, 2010)

thnx toofan..


----------



## prakhar18 (Nov 30, 2010)

@toofan

i have the pdf's. but i want a practical training. 
'
any suggestions ???


----------



## toofan (Dec 1, 2010)

search you tube. I am sure you will get lots and lots of material. Don;t waste money in Institutes if you don't have to make the photoediting your profession. 

See photoshop is very very vast software and it can be used for creating many things. 
You don't need that. You only need is how to enhance your photographs. So a basic knowledge of tools is ok. 

you would be using only 5 or 6 tools in photoshop so it will be easy to learn these. After sometime you will make a work flow of yourself and don't even think of other options. And all that can be done on any free software easily. 

What I do in photoshop?
1. Levels
2. curves
3. cropping.
4. noise removal.
5. vibrance/saturation tool sometime as per requirement.
6. b/w tool if required
7. resizing.
8. sharpening. 

Finished.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm planning to upgrade my Cybershot W130, I'm thinking of Panasonic Lumix FZ35/38. Is there a better alternative or Should I settle for FZ35/38. 

Right now I can't spend more than 15-16K on this as I have other purchase plans as well 
So I'm thinking of getting it from Grey market. 

Currently I stay at Vellore, Tamil Nadu. So I Prefer purchasing from either Chennai or Bangalore. But I have no idea regarding location of shops to look for. I would be glad if someone could update the price and where to buy this Camera from


----------



## toofan (Dec 2, 2010)

If you have a sony P & S then there is no point in buying another one. Just stick to it. Save some money and then you could buy a DSLR for around 22 to 23 k with lens for the optimum quality and speed.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 3, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5250/5226779555_fa2977f8c2_z.jpg
this is  kind of Straight out of camera ,Very little post processing done using picnik online software (using desktop's dark monitor .So,no clue whether picture looks ok or not


----------



## eagle_y2j (Dec 3, 2010)

*snapshots.techiemonk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/basil.jpg
Holy Basil with Sony DSC H55

*snapshots.techiemonk.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/kuumar.jpg
Local Name of Flower Kummar


----------



## toofan (Dec 3, 2010)

Abhinav: its looking beautiful. But I guess it needs something else in the frame to support it.


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 4, 2010)

I guess many of you may be aware of it, but here's a firmware enhancement (CHDK) for canon series.
Please read the link below to know more, also see the image displayed on the page..they r too good to be taken from a point and shoot camera.
Using the Canon Hack Development Kit-IEEE Spectrum



> Just by loading CHDK, you'll be able to coax things out of your camera that you couldn't before—saving RAW images, for example, or getting the LCD to display the battery voltage or live histograms of pixel brightness before you shoot. But the real power of CHDK comes from its ability to run scripts on your camera. You can write your own or install ones that others have posted on the CHDK wiki.



Know more about CHDK here:
CHDK Wiki


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 4, 2010)

toofan said:


> If you have a sony P & S then there is no point in buying another one. Just stick to it. Save some money and then you could buy a DSLR for around 22 to 23 k with lens for the optimum quality and speed.



Actually I live in a hostel now and I have to get a cam for myself. Hence the purchase


----------



## Stuge (Dec 4, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5086/5230979630_2cb9c1c821_z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Dec 5, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5232827679_fdde9e2403_z.jpg

Weather in Munnar was crazy(well it was crazy throughout  the trip
 hheeh) .it was foggy and cloudy(with sick spells of rains  )throughout D/N .So,didn't get much chance to shoot star trails .

wanted to crop the tree on the right (unfocused ) ,but left it to give a wide look .


----------



## toofan (Dec 5, 2010)

Stuge: last one is a cracker. Some details how you took that. From where you get that much of light on trees. Excellent take.

Tri color is also good.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 6, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5238228678_5a37b2b5a3_z.jpg

want fresh tea ??
b/y Polariser + GND 0.9 + 0.3

light =Street light 

camera was plast on tripod and It was taken in blub mode .
f3.5 ,67 sec ,focal length=10mm,iso 1600


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 6, 2010)

awesome pic guys ...especially the stars one by stuge....guys could you please share your flickr profiles. That way we'll get regular updates on each other .....


----------



## Stuge (Dec 8, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5127/5240597127_207a1d11eb_z.jpg

Kovalam

taken using Pns Canon IXUS 950is


thanks izzikio


----------



## Stuge (Dec 9, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5041/5245462065_450d3f3a88_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Dec 10, 2010)

Stuge: I am waiting for the the oppurtunity to shoot with you. Next time I am in delhi, I will surely call you for some photography. To learn manythings in your company.

Goten Nice expression: Oh My freaking God. I never though about it. ;D


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome pics, stuge !


----------



## Stuge (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks faun and toofan 

definately toofan 

In the Middle

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5251605591_aa44605ecc_z.jpg

taken from the boat /Ferry 

Periyar Lake


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 12, 2010)

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5211573398_e5c7cb6919.jpg

took this one a few weeks back on digha beach


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 13, 2010)

izzikio_rage said:


> *farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5211573398_e5c7cb6919.jpg
> 
> took this one a few weeks back on digha beach



Nice Picture


----------



## Stuge (Dec 13, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5009/5256749575_8c4d5d0b60_z.jpg

periyar jungle :  it was very dense. difficult make out trees separately .


----------



## Stuge (Dec 15, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5261727714_25f280f3bb_z.jpg

Singray RND + GND 0.3 + B/Y polariser 


didn't find time to correct the white balace will try to post that picture too


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2010)

Great Pic Stuge..

Latest Prices of some DSLR in Nagpur

1. D3100+kit+4gb card+bag = 27-28k
2. D90+18-105mm = 50k(donno whats free with that)
3. Nikon 18-55mm VR = 8k
4. Nikon 18-105mm VR = 17-18k
5. D90 body = 34k
6. Canon 550D+18-55VR = 38k

I find canon prices on higher side always


----------



## jagg89 (Dec 15, 2010)

WoW Classic shots stuge just awsum!!


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 18, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs034.snc6/166419_185256071489273_100000146433064_722062_3800935_n.jpg
Took this shot at an eatery last night


----------



## Stuge (Dec 18, 2010)

thank you guys


----------



## Stuge (Dec 22, 2010)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5283433786_6789d4becf_z.jpg

taken today with Canon IXUS 950is


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice photo Stuge (As always)... the photo is special to me because of the horizon and sky. 

Here are some of mine,

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5250/5283452530_d4f476ea5d.jpg
My try @Out Of Focus photography(u know I'm always good at it   )

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5282849975_2f57b06cdb.jpg
I know the horizon is not straight, but I like this.....

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5050/5282846359_d8c42b08d4.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5287/5283442000_dc86065dc9.jpg
This photo tells that..........I'm editing my photos now, seriously 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5282839001_4b8a6ba3df_z.jpg
Panning...my best till date

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5169/5283436484_55b04705fc.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5283435124_45b6a5d7d3.jpg

Comments and critics welcome.......


----------



## a_medico (Dec 22, 2010)

Loved the panning and the last one.


----------



## toofan (Dec 23, 2010)

Some great shots by you all. Camera matter less then the skills and its proven.

Sharing a macro shot with you guys after some time. Sorry for the huge size.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5284881826_835e0b7742_b.jpg


----------



## Nemes!s (Dec 23, 2010)

In the earlier post pimpom posted some moon pics and really liked them.. I tried to take moons pics last night with my 4 years old Nikon S10 but they were not as good as pimpom's. Can some one advice me on the settings I have to make for moon's pic... anyways I have to wait for full moon now also


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2010)

@toofan...ur pic is awsome...I saw it on jjmehta...colors r amazing...


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2010)

@toofan Wow!!!!


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 24, 2010)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs733.ash1/162704_186811224667091_100000146433064_734700_4585041_n.jpg
An under construction Buddhist Temple in Leh


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks ritwik and sujoy.


----------



## Stuge (Dec 24, 2010)

awesome detail toofan 

get a new monitor now 

picture too much saturated


----------



## paroh (Dec 24, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Nice photo Stuge (As always)... the photo is special to me because of the horizon and sky.
> 
> Here are some of mine,
> 
> ...



Very good quality. Did u shoot these pics yourself can u post the last and the second last pics in the orignal high resolution format.
And which camera u use? and what is the cost. can a telescope can be used with these cameras to shoot nigh sky pics?



INS-ANI said:


> *sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs733.ash1/162704_186811224667091_100000146433064_734700_4585041_n.jpg
> An under construction Buddhist Temple in Leh


can u post the orignal full resolution pic.



toofan said:


> Some great shots by you all. Camera matter less then the skills and its proven.
> 
> Sharing a macro shot with you guys after some time. Sorry for the huge size.
> 
> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5083/5284881826_835e0b7742_b.jpg




full orignal high resolution pic


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 24, 2010)

here you go link


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 25, 2010)

paroh said:


> Very good quality. *Did u shoot these pics yourself* can u post the last and the second last pics in the orignal high resolution format.
> And which camera u use? and what is the cost. can a telescope can be used with these cameras to shoot nigh sky pics?



LOL.......this might be the best compliment I've got till date...yes I've shot them. The photos are edited.
I use Canon SX10IS. It costed me 24k last year. Its a point and shoot so no detachable lens system...no idea about telescope. 

Posting the original file links here,
*cid-c8c36f09126a9747.office.live.com/self.aspx/Public/IMG^_2482.JPG

*cid-c8c36f09126a9747.office.live.com/self.aspx/Public/IMG^_2477.JPG


----------



## paroh (Dec 25, 2010)

@rhitwick thanks for the high resolution pics.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 26, 2010)

@Nandhi Hill near Bangalore with my Fz100. They are not that good since i m still trying to learn photography

*lh3.ggpht.com/_DT1mLJJPAuo/TRTHo7DLCBI/AAAAAAAAOjg/NxaHOXfMGb0/s640/P1000201.JPG

*lh5.ggpht.com/_DT1mLJJPAuo/TRTHyn8a0vI/AAAAAAAAOkg/AtHUAYWmAV0/s640/P1000216.JPG

*lh4.ggpht.com/_DT1mLJJPAuo/TRTH1hj5BWI/AAAAAAAAOlA/n2t9xwvDwfg/s640/P1000228.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_DT1mLJJPAuo/TRTHlbtQVWI/AAAAAAAAOjA/fAiIxLJvejQ/s640/P1000189.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2010)

^those are really nice photos.....keep 'em coming


----------



## toofan (Dec 27, 2010)

swetanshu: nice pics. Paraho i can't do that but could try the larger version of same as soon as I get the time.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 30, 2010)

any idea as to how to take pics in which one color stands out and rest all are black and white? i have panasonic fz100


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2010)

shwetanshu said:


> any idea as to how to take pics in which one color stands out and rest all are black and white? i have panasonic fz100



just take the pic and use gimp software to desaturated background

U cannot take the pic like that

Someone from this forum taught me too


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 30, 2010)

it is possible with camera also, on some other forum a guy posted the technique name and i googled it and found how to do it. This is for panny camera:



> Go to the SCN mode, there you can click left or right on the wheel to see different specialty settings, such as fireworks, underwater, etc. One of your options is color accent. To pick which color to accent, click display. Then focus the little square in the middle of the screen on the color you want and click the left button. You can also change the tolerance by clicking up or down. Also try color swap, it's in SCN and is quite fun.



Two techniques are:
1.) Color Swap: You can swap one color with another...eg. you can click a black rose by replacing red straight in the camera before clicking a pic
2.) Color Accent: You can choose one color and except that every other color will be Black and White


----------



## desai_amogh (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Guys whats the difference between Panasonic FZ 28 and FZ 35.  The only difference I cud spot from the dpreview.com comparison is that FZ28 is 10MP and later is 12.  are there any other differences ??


----------



## Stuge (Jan 1, 2011)

Colourful new year to all 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5007/5310383418_a17ea36927_z.jpg


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 1, 2011)

*img821.imageshack.us/i/16289748233431181954937.jpg/

*img832.imageshack.us/i/16773948233459681954937.jpg/

*img140.imageshack.us/i/16260948233485181954937.jpg/
these images taken by using 1 torch 1 camera and no Photoshop

do u knw how to take such pictures?


----------



## toofan (Jan 1, 2011)

Stuge(pro): wonderful image. Now add a pro title after you name. 

Wish you a very very Happy new year. May you get a Nikon D3x this year. 

Pulkit: 

1. Place your camera at tripod or at non movable plateform.
2. get a light source. like a tourch, mobile screen, candle or anything.
3. Use the shutter priority mode and choose a shutter from 4 sec to anything slower you can get as per need.
4. use the timer or a shutter release cable.
5. Now when the exposure begins start creating the drawing in air with your light source.
6. After the exposure get over check in screen. You have prepared a delicious dish for your self in just under 1 min.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2011)

*Happy New Year everyone*
May u have a colorful year ahead


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 8, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!! M a bit late at wishing as i was in Malaysia at new year.. 

here r few shots..

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5244/5334727189_9cf8407eaf_z.jpg
Petronas Twin towers..
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5164/5334723549_efe57bb47d_z.jpg
Kuala Lumpur tower..


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 8, 2011)

Guys finally got the Panasonic Lumix FZ35 + Caselogic case + 4GB card.  got it from US for around 15k four days ago.. before writing about it any further...Havent even checked the cam yet as my frnd met with a deadly accident the same day I got it... in hosp all night and in office all day.. will post some info soo.   BTW why has the posts come down in this thread ???  this is supposed to be a HOT thread on TDF...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2011)

U start clicking and it will be hot again

I have promised myself not to take a pic untill I get a dslr...soo no pic from my side..


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats! for the Cam amogh.. its really nice cam m happy with mine hope you njoy it too gud luck !


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 9, 2011)

*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1385.snc4/163755_1740093391379_1510008268_1767392_5116610_n.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice shot Gigacore!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5008/5335340406_97a9b8c9e4_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5122/5335340706_2f18b3251b_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5335342532_7b80d47987_z.jpg
Petronas twin towers and KL tower in the background..

Used polarizing filter in all the shots above..


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 10, 2011)

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/8675/downloadsv.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 10, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> Congrats! for the Cam amogh.. its really nice cam m happy with mine hope you njoy it too gud luck !



Thanx Guys..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2011)

Great shot guys...

@INSINI...I just love this kindof shots..u shouldhave posted a bigger version


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 10, 2011)

The higher rez is quite large for this forum. Anyway here's a link for high rez.. 
*img24.imageshack.us/img24/8675/downloadsv.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 10, 2011)

stuge: are you on flickr ???? amazing amazing pics dude......especially the one with the boat and rainbow .....god level 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5165/5326380663_4a60751f36_z.jpg

here's one that I took on digha beach some time back...


----------



## Digimake (Jan 12, 2011)

Got my First Canon Digi Cam....Powershot SX30 with this i can Capture HD Movies (1280 x 720) with Stereo Sound... WOW


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 13, 2011)

At a restro last night.
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs034.snc6/166471_192448630770017_100000146433064_790875_558150_n.jpg4


----------



## Stuge (Jan 14, 2011)

izzikio_rage said:


> stuge: are you on flickr ???? .



thanks 

yes 

Flickr: Abhinav "ilovewalkman"'s Photostream


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 16, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5242/5334723379_b3c4dc7e04_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5089/5334723059_cce0af204c_z.jpg
^Outdoor theme park at genting highland..

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5334727453_d5dab6ef05_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok so finally got my Not-so-pro DSLR Nikon D3100

The picture quality is amezing...and the learning curve is slow

I thought having theoretical knowledge about Fstop, metering, ISO, and shutter speed is enough for me to take brilliant pics...but guss I was complete wrong..

I tried my best but still could not take even those pics which I used to take easily on my P&S

But I am very excited and learning...soo no regrets

Some of my 1st shots

*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TTM1gZPgOzI/AAAAAAAAFlk/XG6a765uf3g/s640/DSC_02221.jpg

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TTRgx3SGxiI/AAAAAAAAFl4/aJedOGijFXg/s640/DSC_0285.JPG
Here I just love the reflections on water
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TTM0Jmn06BI/AAAAAAAAFlQ/-C0n0tTNK88/s640/DSC_0119.JPG
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TTRjZ2xHaNI/AAAAAAAAFmg/kBKzdgJaP34/s640/DSC_0258.JPG

No post processing done on most of them..only crop


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2011)

@Sujoy, first image is A W E S O M E !!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks rhitwick


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 18, 2011)

what is the cost of d3100?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2011)

6x6 said:


> what is the cost of d3100?



I got it for 28k but in cash....
everywhere I asked abt installment option and they told it will cost 33k in installments...coz u will get installment only on MRP


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys are these Tripods good ??

eBay India: SIMPLEX 333 Camera Video, Telescope Tripod Height 5 ft. (item 400188471224 end time 23-Jan-2011 21:19:00 IST)

eBay India: CAMERA TRIPOD STAND LIGHT WEIGHT HEIGHT 1060MM VIDEO (item 290520637754 end time 07-Feb-2011 15:49:44 IST)

I could find the company website of the second product its here: Welcome to XPRO: Tripods


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jan 19, 2011)

@Sujoy, congrats for D3100 & first image is gr8 capture.

-----------------------------------------------------------

Here is link for Snaps from Winter Rose Flower Show arranged in Tilak Smarak Mandir, Pune. 
Picasa Web Albums - Utkarsh - Rose Flower Show
Taken by my Canon 1000D & learning Manual mode.

Please leave your comments & critics.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Astroutkarsh...ur pics r good too..

BTW what do u learn from dslr manual...I read it completely but couldnt get any useful help..


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 20, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> Guys are these Tripods good ??
> 
> eBay India: SIMPLEX 333 Camera Video, Telescope Tripod Height 5 ft. (item 400188471224 end time 23-Jan-2011 21:19:00 IST)
> 
> ...



i saw them in a shop here in bangalore and their quality was pathetic, i too was planning to get it, but after seeing them and their flimsy quality, i thought of waiting a lil and save up and going for a better one. now m planning to go for either croma or sony one which retail for 2000 each. croma one has bag with it but sony doesnt.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 20, 2011)

^ oh.. thanks Shwetanshu,

About Chroma:  are you talking about the Chroma store. (the "A Tata Enterprize" thing) ???


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 20, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> ^ oh.. thanks Shwetanshu,
> 
> About Chroma:  are you talking about the Chroma store. (the "A Tata Enterprize" thing) ???



yes, its croma branded only and looked sturdy enough. Though i have my eyes set on Sony, but bag is an added feature. Planning to get it today only


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 20, 2011)

hmm.. waiting for pics..


----------



## Stuge (Jan 20, 2011)

congrats on getting d3100


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2011)

Stuge said:


> congrats on getting d3100



Thank you Stuge...

what do u suggest...learning by experimentation of learning by book which is better


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 20, 2011)

another newbie trying hand in clicking  : 

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/Flower1.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/old-fusion.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/LP1.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/magezine.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2011)

@harryneopotter ...1st and 3rd r very good shots...
but 2nd and 4th lacks composition...what do u want to show/convey in those pic


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 20, 2011)

@ Sujoyp -- 2nd is kinda mixture of Old and new ....kinda Fusion  

and 4th is just a random click ...nothing to convey  !


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey guys, how about vivitar Tripods are they good ??  I saw few selling online for less then 1000 bucks..


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 23, 2011)

Sanchi Stupa by His holiness Dalai Lama,Leh City
*sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1366.snc4/163852_194895167192030_100000146433064_809446_2476138_n.jpg


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 23, 2011)

^ scary.

good shot


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2011)

looking good Animesh...it would look great in HDR too

Today will try some experiments...untill now didnt got any insect to shoot soo only these 2 pics

A house mosquito
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TTvLYE-oGXI/AAAAAAAAFq8/QckF6feVQhk/s640/DSC_0428.JPG
A beautiful flower
*lh5.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TTvLgl9jOVI/AAAAAAAAFqk/QHNtFN2gopA/s640/DSC_0405.JPG


----------



## Mario (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I am about to buy a Canon Powershot SX130IS...can you tell me which would be the best shop to buy this from? Could you also quote current prices? I called Zoom16 at City Centre and they don't have it...Capital at Gariahat say they don't know if they have it, I have to come down and check!! Geez!!


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

These are one of my very 1st attempts towards photography.  I would really appreciate ur feedback.


*lh6.ggpht.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TT0ySaOvgJI/AAAAAAAAAcg/A9nVGn9USEQ/s640/P1010462_v2.JPG


*lh3.ggpht.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TT0yRuEPpnI/AAAAAAAAAcc/47LCjOxuyaI/s640/P1010439_v1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2011)

1st one is good...which cam u r using


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 24, 2011)

@ Amogh : Nice shots, i liked them both  
And yea, which cam ? 


One more from my side :


*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/Rabbits.jpg


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Harry and sujoyp !

I took them with Panasonic Lumix FZ38.


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2011)

hey..i have the same camera


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 25, 2011)

@Amogh, ur first shot is really good, but I can not like the second shot. Might sound harsh but a child with kite in hand is a nice subject but not captured properly.

The background is not a good contrast, and seems the shot was taken from top (or an elevated place than the boy is standing). 

"Sky" comes automatically when someone imagines a "kite", only if u could have added a bit sky in the snap, I'm sure it would have been a real good one. 

Its good as being a simple photo only, technically good, composition good (a bit over exposed) but really lacks a soul.

I hope u take my word in a constructive way.


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 25, 2011)

Absolutely ritwick.  I'd really keep this in mind..  and would love this kinda feedback.. it helps to learn..

I had clicked both of these from 3rd floor of the building and the 2nd one, zooming full 18X of the cam.... 

Are there any good tutorials on the web which will teach how to manage different settings like exposure, shutterspeed, Sensitivity, etc ?  I found few but most of'em were confusing..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2011)

rhitwik is absolutely right...I would say with your 18x zoom u could have taken a pic of child flying a kite on the roof in evening sky...it will look brillient

Even I am looking for good tutorials...will tell u if I find any


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2011)

let me know about the tutorials as well  

today's shots : 

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/path-1.jpg

*i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww224/harryneopotter/Photography/sun-sky-1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2011)

@harryneopotter 1st one looks very good...for 2nd one try some HDR...
I will definitely try HDR if I get some cloud didnt see a single cloud for long time

Something like this
*lh3.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TT7tH8GJCzI/AAAAAAAAFug/eWFyumIcm9w/s400/sun-sky-1_Enhancer.jpg

or

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TT7tIa0GajI/AAAAAAAAFuk/WER0vrHvigM/s400/sun-sky-1_Compressor.jpg


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks for the tip bro


----------



## Mario (Jan 26, 2011)

Guys how does the SX130IS compare with the Kodak Z981?

Which would be the better buy in terms of picture quality?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2011)

Bro Canon SX130 IS is selling like hot cake...its picture quality is great and have all the manual modes to learn..bad thing is it still have pencil cell and not Lithium Ion battery

Today was holiday soo went to garden for some shots

Nothing exciting though...general shots from a newbie

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUBHEtbDDLI/AAAAAAAAFvA/bj5vab26nuk/s400/DSC_0551.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUBHQCCh4rI/AAAAAAAAFvE/pnVeoCPmG3Y/s640/DSC_0561.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUBHXVLsU3I/AAAAAAAAFvM/yt1dvK1p2Xg/s400/DSC_0608.JPG

*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUBHZMXt30I/AAAAAAAAFvQ/txAJJUr_Q6E/s400/DSC_0612.JPG
*lh6.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUBHgjZjz3I/AAAAAAAAFvY/FFA7cQRp084/s400/DSC_0636.JPG
*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUBH0_zAaLI/AAAAAAAAFvg/he9jlC0kX6o/s640/DSC_0656.JPG

One more sun set time shot...but I just loved the light rays effect


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 26, 2011)

@sujoy - Liked the sunset. The rays as you said are looking beautiful.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 27, 2011)

Shadows and Light

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/881/shadowsandlight.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 28, 2011)

Very good images by all of you. 

Sharing some of mine for you Comments and Critiques. Thanks.

*img80.imageshack.us/img80/6012/dsc3686j.jpg

*img143.imageshack.us/img143/3320/dsc3691t.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5374274166_5b5e393813_b.jpg
House Fly by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5009/5374274326_4ff20eb7f1_b.jpg
Honey Bee by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5202/5373675569_d197b7357d_b.jpg
Dragon Fly by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5002/5334655133_27db50f80a_b.jpg
spider by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 28, 2011)

@toofan, first shot is great. And, I just love ur macros. Can these be only achieved bu DSLRs? can't my P&S go this close?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2011)

OMG u have reached too close...did u got macro lens or still using extension tubes with 50mm... amazing...

toofan in jjmehta one person got those droplet shots...remember...do u know how he manages to create those drops...is it some kind of gel??


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 29, 2011)

WoW Awsum Shots Toofan!!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5334725531_8c3b690bcf_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5082/5334721663_ed539e0f3b_b.jpg
View of Kuala lumpur city from hotel..it was taken through glass..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2011)

I have some questions regarding extension tubes...

1. can I use them on my 18-55mm?
2. kenko one is 5-6k and local one is just Rs.800...whats such a big difference other then auto mode...I have seen that macro photography does not need anything auto...its better to take all in manual mode.

3. what if I get close up lens...is it better then ETs for 18-55mm
4. will closeup lens help me in macro photography or only zoom

I am a newbie soo please help


----------



## toofan (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Guys.

Ritwik: I guess you can only achieve 1:2 with you cam. These were shot at 1.5:1.

I had reached beyond 2:1 with extension tubes. Although this magnification is also not due to any special Macro lens. 
for this I had used the cheapes Nikon Lens. 50mm 1.8 and some Extension tubes which costs me about 8000.00 In India.



> toofan in jjmehta one person got those droplet shots...remember...do u know how he manages to create those drops...is it some kind of gel??


Sujoy: He uses a  Medical Siring to place the water drops and then uses a macro lens. 


> 1. can I use them on my 18-55mm?
> 2. kenko one is 5-6k and local one is just Rs.800...whats such a big difference other then auto mode...I have seen that macro photography does not need anything auto...its better to take all in manual mode.
> 
> 3. what if I get close up lens...is it better then ETs for 18-55mm
> 4. will closeup lens help me in macro photography or only zoom



1.Yes you can and this is the most easiest way to use extension tubes. I had done all my previous shots with my Kit lens o 18-105mm.
2. No problem in using these cheap one. The only problem is that as they have no cpu contacts you will not be able to get the auto metering. I suggest you to use these cheap ones with 50mm 1.8 (Nikkor one is Rs 5500 in Grey) as it has the aperture ring and will help you to change aperture. Otherwise you may not be able to shoot. But clarify this at the JJMehta forum They will guide you better.
3. Closeup lens will not make you to go that close. It will work as a closeup lens not a macro lens. And also these degrades the quality of the image. But with High quality lens(eg 50mm 1.8) there will be no visible loss in IQ. 
4. It will help you in both. 

I will suggest you to buy a 50 mm 1.8 lens. This lens is very sharp. And then you could use the local Extention tubes. And manually set the exposure. Once you get habitual it will work fine. And then in near future buy a Tamron 90mm 2.8 macro lens. Very good lens.

Gangsta; Some color cast in second one. 
1st is a good experiment.

Some more for your suggestions.

1.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5125/5369066135_504189e9b7.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5087/5369066051_1d00722203_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5001/5369673610_2e80e82b63_b.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 29, 2011)

@toofan Amazing stuff ! just Love ur macros!!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5284/5335343914_e5084256a3_z.jpg
^HDR created with 3 exposures..

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5167/5334727917_0af1a26253_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks toofan for all the info...really helpful...I didnt ask in jjmehta coz everyone will recommend me kenko extension tube or will say get a macro lens...they just dont like chineese ones

@jagg89...in both the 1st pics is great...I will try that too

I think the previous mode is done with bulb mode..isnt it?


----------



## toofan (Jan 29, 2011)

1st is very good one. and the Flare is adding to the shot. Try to position the sun as per rule of third and also compose the shot by keeping horizon line either on top third portion or lower third portion. 

It generally looks good to have more of sky or fore ground which ever is more prominent and beautiful.


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 30, 2011)

@sujoyp Thanks.. it was in shutter priority mode with exposure time of 8 seconds.. my cam has max exposure time of 60 sec. in manual mode.. no bulb mode is there coz its not a Dslr 

@toofan Thanks.. i wanted that much ground n i thot dat much sky was enough but yea the sun should have been little more on the left side..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2011)

Tried drop shots today but could not make a good setup...donno how to control the flash... still took some shots will try more next sunday

*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUU9bG7WSLI/AAAAAAAAFwk/lihV-PiZ5zQ/s640/DSC_0714.JPG

How do I focus on the drop...my settings were on manual mode...F22 and 1/200 shutter speed

*lh4.ggpht.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TUU9cea9_bI/AAAAAAAAFwo/xP1Ivxhm4WU/s400/DSC_0740.JPG


----------



## toofan (Jan 31, 2011)

sujoy: flash power is controlled by f stop not the shutter speed.

Use the manual focus mode. and pre focus on the plane where the drop falls. check You tube videos for the this type of setup.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2011)

toofan said:


> sujoy: flash power is controlled by f stop not the shutter speed.
> 
> Use the manual focus mode. and pre focus on the plane where the drop falls. check You tube videos for the this type of setup.



ooh really f-stop effects flash....I never knew that...I will check that practically

I am already doing manual mode and prefocussing

when do we use flash compensation??


----------



## toofan (Jan 31, 2011)

Flash compensation is when you don't want to change the f-stop and need to do a little adjustments quickly and without changing the other settings.


----------



## Stuge (Jan 31, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5132/5403021364_1243bc0e64_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2011)

toofan said:


> Flash compensation is when you don't want to change the f-stop and need to do a little adjustments quickly and without changing the other settings.



@toofan...Ook I understood...thanks....I hope I am not bothering u too much with my questions


----------



## toofan (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow Abhinav, Master stroke. wonderful. 

Sujoy: No problem dear, keep them coming.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2011)

@toofan - your macros have improved a lot in last 4-5 mons. now almost professional!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2011)

a_medico said:


> @toofan - your macros have improved a lot in last 4-5 mons. now almost professional!



yaah and I am trying to figure out the secret behind this


----------



## toofan (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Friends. This is just suggestions from friend from digit and jjmehta forum.

Posting some more.

1.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5258/5404028961_012fc739b0_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5213/5404028845_c003093204_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5136/5404632878_baeefba0a8_b.jpg

4.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5216/5404029135_fd3c8aecf8_b.jpg

Critiques and Comments welcom.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2011)

@toofan...its just wow...


----------



## Stuge (Feb 3, 2011)

awesome tooofan


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 4, 2011)

An PP Image of Magnetic Hill, Ladakh
*i52.tinypic.com/282lz6p.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2011)

great pic animesh....just perfect landscape


----------



## toofan (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Sujoy and Abhinav for the feedback.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2011)

guys 1 question keep on comming in my mind...Is 18-55mm a zoom lens or its called something else?? 
Coz what I have seen 18mm is very wide but its far away from normal eye view and zooming to 55mm just make it like 1:1 or what we actually see.

zoom means making a far away object near I suppose

so a 18-200mm or 18-105 are actually zoom lens??

am I messing up


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 5, 2011)

Why can't I see Toofan's photos ?


----------



## toofan (Feb 6, 2011)

Is flick blocked in your browser ritwik. 

Anything that has a zoom ling and varied focal lengths in a same lens are called zooms.

10-22  is also a zoom lens.

Recently I had shot some images at 2x Magnification. Please critique for improvements. Thanks

1.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5255/5417686054_8ffa131fd8_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5140/5417686220_bfba1babe1_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5140/5417077467_51fe264cfe_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2011)

@toofan...Wow I never knew house fly look soo good

BTW my macro setup will take more time....shobin in jj mehta told me to wait sometime and he would get me a Nikon 50mm 1.8 AF lens(not AF-D) for good bargain

Soo I have to keep my excitement in control for some more time


----------



## Stuge (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice toofan and INS 


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5176/5418281095_4b0733527c_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Feb 6, 2011)

Stuge: nice one but I am feeling a green colour cast. Is that done purposely?


----------



## a_medico (Feb 8, 2011)

_*An Empty Basket*_

A tilt left intentionally.

Was in awkward position so couldn't catch whole handle in the frame.

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/9964/emptybasket.jpg


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 8, 2011)

that basket shot is great...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2011)

@a medico....nice idea and composition...I know there r limitations


----------



## chitvan (Feb 10, 2011)

@Vimal:
awesome series....very nice water drop shots and Macro shots..
------
@Animesh:
nice click...
i would like it to see in colors...



Stuge said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5132/5403021364_1243bc0e64_z.jpg



very nice shot Abhinav...

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5346963188_fae4a98643_b.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Feb 10, 2011)

toofan said:


> Stuge: nice one but I am feeling a green colour cast. Is that done purposely?


yes
it was done on purpose


Gone to heaven
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5135/5422881119_b71d0e5ee0_z.jpg

I dedicated this picture to my friend @ankit ..RIP


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2011)

@stuge...nice pic...very calm and cool.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 13, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5175/5440052455_e8571643b9_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4145/5440051967_85c16c02d4_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5440657042_348e093e6e_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5255/5440652370_1b08d729c6_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5132/5440056929_075360b87d_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4146/5440662730_64e7fc5972_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5298/5440057959_cca973ebdd_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5253/5440663582_9f62bc59d7_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5440664094_7ee1a9693b_z.jpg

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4143/5440664722_2f8a147343_z.jpg


----------



## 6x6 (Feb 13, 2011)

^ 1st one is killer


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2011)

Pulsart


*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2807/pulsart1.jpg



*img708.imageshack.us/img708/6181/pulsart2.jpg


*Image source object*


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2011)

@stuge...the pics r awesome and colorful...very nice

@amedico....what is this actually?? is it ice cream

I got a local ET and my dad's SLRs old flash
but taking macro with 18-55mm+ET is just impossible...coz of lack of aperture control...there is just too less light

I will get a 50mm 1.8 AF very soon

Enough of talking...the best pic with ET is
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TVeBm0LppyI/AAAAAAAAFx0/Xz6megu8poc/s800/DSC_0930.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TVeCRqlc5GI/AAAAAAAAFx4/gm9oaSfeD-s/s640/DSC_0955.jpg

Just done unsharp mask


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @amedico....what is this actually?? is it ice cream




Its an abstract. The answer to your question is at the end of that post


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2011)

I meant to say that as an abstract it is looking good...but it was looking more like an ice cream


----------



## a_medico (Feb 13, 2011)

I didn't get the joke earlier 

By the way,nice ET shot.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2011)

Guys, do u guys do anything special for those b/w shoots? I tried with my Canon SX10IS.

Color tone selected Vivid B/W and clicked some shots. The black is not coming as shining and prominent black as u all, I got it kinda off-black or greyish tone.


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 16, 2011)

chitvan said:


> @Vimal:
> 
> @Animesh:
> nice click...
> i would like it to see in colors...


Find the image below
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TVr2xpBKviI/AAAAAAAAABY/UhjOTWajODI/s912/Scorpio%20leh.jpg

Following are some attempts of PP on ordinary Images,Your feedback are welcome
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TVr2yCX5VQI/AAAAAAAAABc/e3R11qAwmWw/s640/DSC032601.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TVr2ypS8CFI/AAAAAAAAABg/z_IgokFSIuk/s912/reflection1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2011)

@INS-INI these pics are awsome...

in the last pic I would like a little more sky...but still its good


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 16, 2011)

@INS-INI great pics! 1st one is awsum!
i think 2nd will look gud if its in color(with bit of vibrance,saturation and contrast mayb) n make it a bright sunny day


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2011)

Posting some of my Ganapatipule trip photos,

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5259/5450119217_a1fd0eb674_z.jpg
Beach_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5136/5450122345_2cf01db1d4_z.jpg
Waves_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5450125115_df2cf706dd_z.jpg
KidPlayingOnBeach by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5059/5450736300_38fec42c1d_z.jpg
WaitingToBeBlownAway_Color by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5295/5450128865_f39687c385_z.jpg
WaitingToBeBlownAway_BW by rH1twick, on Flickr

Now tell me, which one looks better, color or b/w, I could not decide...

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/5450135223_fe6a29e5be_z.jpg
Loneliness by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4116/5450138301_ae8e212671_z.jpg
MoveOn by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4101/5450753374_4c0d5c38e9_z.jpg
Togetherness by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5257/5450141411_96dbf3d337_z.jpg
Family by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5135/5450150605_0cba2f758c_z.jpg
Sunset2 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 18, 2011)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TV4yI1nC7lI/AAAAAAAAACA/olSFx5CgfKo/s576/kashmir%20road.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TV4yJVcJp3I/AAAAAAAAACE/P1rFrTGC2Nc/s640/pangong.jpg

@rhitwick
nice shots friend, i liked the b&w one..



sujoyp said:


> @INS-INI these pics are awsome...
> 
> in the last pic I would like a little more sky...but still its good



Thanks for your comment,
About the last pic, unfortunately... thats all d sky i had 



jagg89 said:


> @INS-INI great pics! 1st one is awsum!
> i think 2nd will look gud if its in color(with bit of vibrance,saturation and contrast mayb) n make it a bright sunny day



Thanks jagg
I did try what u mentioned, but its hard to saturate green in sunny day. I will try your suggestion and if it works will post it here..


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 18, 2011)

@INS-ANI, can u post the color version of first shot, I would say the green in that would look gr8...


----------



## toofan (Feb 21, 2011)

You guys are posting some great stuff. You will be way ahead very soon. Keep clicking and posting.

Ritwik: for making good b/w images. shoot at color and then convert them to b/w in software by a b/w adjustment tool in ps or some similar  options in software. This will give you more tonal range in your b/w images.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 21, 2011)

toofan said:


> You guys are posting some great stuff. You will be way ahead very soon. Keep clicking and posting.
> 
> Ritwik: for making good b/w images. shoot at color and then convert them to b/w in software by a b/w adjustment tool in ps or some similar  options in software. This will give you more tonal range in your b/w images.


Toofan, I'm using Paint.Net for photo editing.

Making my photos b/w by dragging saturation till end...but its not as glossy as guys post 

Any other method? Why my shots are not crystal clear? My cam limitation?


----------



## prateekchanda (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi!
this is Prateek after going through advices on this forum and on net
today purchased Canon PS SX130IS @ 12,105/- with a tripod free (3-4feet)
and standard accessories:-
4GB SD card, 
Cannon carry case,
batt charger
2x Rechargeable batt 
& 2x alkaline batt.


Now I want to learn how to use it to max.

today I tested it out and here are the results

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5177/5468263954_2b1de4e7f2_b.jpg
IMG_0069 by prateek_chanda, on Flickr


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5059/5468262656_745c414864_b.jpg
IMG_0099 by prateek_chanda, on Flickr


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5132/5467667919_e05f963aff_b.jpg
IMG_0092 by prateek_chanda, on Flickr



*farm6.static.flickr.com/5136/5468266588_eebd279123_b.jpg
IMG_0058 by prateek_chanda, on Flickr



*farm6.static.flickr.com/5218/5468266792_2296ec24b9_b.jpg
IMG_0050 by prateek_chanda, on Flickr

Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 23, 2011)

@toofan
Thank you for your feedback. Your work has always been an inspiration for me. 
Since rhitwick is discussing b&w image, and i have a keen interest in the same i would seek some advice. 
I have been trying to learn basic element of b&w photography and the most important thing i have learnt is visualizing in b&w. But that alone is not enough. I would like to know your suggestions about what and how we should do from the point of vision to clicking.
I would appreciate if you can share how you visualize.

---------- Post added at 02:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------

some more share from the old stock
*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183736_203147416366805_100000146433064_870042_7647790_n.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

Took some pics during my college event
in this image, the bat was in motion, i tried but couldn't find a suitable solution for processing that part. Suggestions are welcome.
*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/182923_202304176451129_100000146433064_863693_3574775_n.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 AM ----------

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184353_202804333067780_100000146433064_867454_4415428_n.jpg

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 AM ----------

The image below is of Leh city street. Nothing special about the image, was just trying b&w PP
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TWQjEmbWLpI/AAAAAAAAACM/kNw_IkniaD4/s576/DSC02160.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2011)

@INS-ANI, for motion photography, try setting ur ISO to 400 and shutter speed as low as possible.

And, yes, would really appreciate someone giving tips on b&w photography.


----------



## toofan (Feb 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @INS-ANI, for motion photography, try setting ur ISO to 400 and shutter speed as low as possible.



Ritwik: Any specific reasons for ISO 400.

If you need low shutter speed then low ISO will help more to keep the shutter speed down. 

After Converting to b/w  you could add the contrast. B/w looks good when there is contrast boost.

I don't know about paint.net but on photoshop you have a dedicated b/w adjustment. Which lets you to change the luminance value of different colours.

I dont' know how to teach something. So guys google it for the following methods

1. Channel Mixer. One of the most used way.
2. B/W adjustment layer.
3. Lab Color method.
4. Channel method.
And there are much more effective ways and dedicated softwares and pluggins.

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

Posting for Comments and Critiques. Thanks.

1.
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/2793/82895078.jpg

2.
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/7544/dsc4036z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 23, 2011)

toofan said:


> Ritwik: Any specific reasons for ISO 400.



Well, toofan, I've noticed that, if I lower the shutter speed the picture turns becoming dark.
So, to have enough light and at the same time lower shutter speed had to go for ISO200 to ISO400. ISO400 produces photos with acceptable grains.

As I use a P&S cam, I've these choices only. My cam does not provide much options for changing focal length so this is my alternate way for clicking high speed photos.




> If you need low shutter speed then low ISO will help more to keep the shutter speed down.



Low ISO creates dark photos. If you are having ISO set as 80, then on an afternoon or sunset u have to set the shutter speed at around 1/40 to 1/80.

Well, yes, on a noon or very sunny day, u can keep ISO to 80 and shutter speed at lower possible values.  



> After Converting to b/w  you could add the contrast. B/w looks good when there is contrast boost.
> 
> I don't know about paint.net but on photoshop you have a dedicated b/w adjustment. Which lets you to change the luminance value of different colours.
> 
> ...



will try those...


----------



## Stuge (Feb 24, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5132/5471306750_9e5b655cb4_z.jpg

‎2717km of driving ..


Yesterday ,ended my 8 day trip to Thar .Now ,I'm with tons and tons of pictures from both Thar and Kerala trip


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys check my site out  Ankush Kaul - ankushkool.megashot.net


----------



## Sid_gamer (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey guys I'm posting my photos for the first time on this thread, Hope you like them..
plz do comment..*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/VividNature.jpg

Cheers,
sid_gamer

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/VividNature2.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/IMG_0599.jpg

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/IMG_0635.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Feb 26, 2011)

*Magical Thar*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5137/5473616823_269a91e7ae_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5255/5477043832_7a0fb5cd99_z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 26, 2011)

@Stuge, in the first photo sky is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2011)

awsome pics stuge..loved both of them


----------



## Stuge (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks guys 

Footprints Everywhere 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5056/5479628568_49370f8efa_z.jpg


Filter :B+W ND110 
Exposure time :393.4sec


----------



## Stuge (Feb 28, 2011)

Footprints Everywhere II ( Vertical)
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5056/5482861732_97455a438b_z.jpg

Focal Length :10mm 
Filter : Singh Ray Reverse ND


----------



## toofan (Feb 28, 2011)

Superb shots Abhinav. 2nd from 1st set is best for me among these.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 3, 2011)

thanks guys 

green rush 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5295/5491848815_49c909d7ef_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2011)

today got a Nikon 50mm 1.8 AF with one cheap extension tube....I must say taking macro pics was never soo easy before...I took some shots at night...best one is

best one is this one
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXKDUqDFPDI/AAAAAAAAF1I/KEtp39mTsdQ/s640/DSC_1165_2.jpg

in case u wanted to check the pic quality of 
Nikon D3100+Nikkor 50mm 1.8+ET here is the crop
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXKCSqNFJeI/AAAAAAAAF1A/rxSFSBi6xVk/s640/DSC_1165.jpg


----------



## Krow (Mar 6, 2011)

^Nice. 

Any tutorials for Photoshopping like professional photographers do?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2011)

took some macro pics today morning....I am very satisfied with the combo

A very thanks to toofan for suggesting me

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXNVEbW5tfI/AAAAAAAAF1o/vhpiE9lVkVk/s800/DSC_1240.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXNVIFBmV6I/AAAAAAAAF1s/14OU3CTPloE/s640/DSC_1245.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXNVBifuqqI/AAAAAAAAF1k/lZV7yH9pUA0/s640/DSC_1232.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXNZH31uZYI/AAAAAAAAF2Q/urVJ3UtH_tg/s640/DSC_1255.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXNVNZEf-gI/AAAAAAAAF1w/kZF0Ng9pLiI/s640/DSC_1260.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXNVQ6mSRuI/AAAAAAAAF10/MU91s8udI18/s640/DSC_1265.jpg

I know the lightning in above 2 pics is not good...but I am learning


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 7, 2011)

^^
Great Pics...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks SId


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2011)

Great shots, Sujoyp 
*cdn.mikeabundo.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/wolf-dog-01.jpg


----------



## desai_amogh (Mar 8, 2011)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TW_TCtsFtVI/AAAAAAAAA9s/jSYXbcp_JEs/s800/P1010763.jpg


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TW_pDI1obmI/AAAAAAAAA-Q/2ARg9Qw0vfA/s800/P1010845.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TW_uRUE346I/AAAAAAAAA-Y/Ib7jNWzZfy0/s800/P1010878.JPG


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 9, 2011)

Here are some of the pics i took from my new 1000D... not a photographer but want to take them better as much a possible. Please criticize and help me develop

*i.imgur.com/poXkK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TC5cN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cQtBe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9J3Ra.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pcTTM.jpg

*i.imgur.com/X88kx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y1WfR.jpg

*i.imgur.com/egy2W.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow Sujoy: Excellent work there. Fantastic shots. Where did you get that jumping spider. I am also searching for these. And the IQ of D3100 is just superb. Why don't you post on jjmehta also. there your work will be seen by great photographers and you will get better suggestions from masters. 

Two from my side.


1.
*img535.imageshack.us/img535/7521/dsc56751.jpg

2.
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/1604/dsc56811.jpg

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:40 PM ----------

Please view the large size. thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks faun & toofan for nice words

@desai_amogh ....the bee pic is great but the crow have too much vignetting (violet lining)...did you cropped it too much

@ajayashish...your tokri shot, church and flemingo are great...loved the church one.

@toofan...I too want a makkhi shot like that...but they just fly away....I would love to post at jjmehta but there people always criticize D3100  I am very unhappy with that..

BTW I am unable to stack all of ETs togather and take pic...I think it needs an external flash..and I am really loving this combo for macros..

I am still to find y 50mm is called a potrait and a low light lens...playing with macro nowdays


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2011)

@toofan
holy cows 

Next try Praying Mantis please


----------



## toofan (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks sujoy and faun.

Faun: I had a praying mentis shot but not that good. will post it later.

Sujoy: No one say D3100 is a bad cam. The results I had seen from you are just amazing. Do post there at gallery section these image. And I am sure you will learn many things. Remember Criticism is the best and fastest way to learn. These results are sharp and proves the power of cam.

50mm 1.8 is considered as low light lens. And for trying that do take some shots with this leans at f1.8 and see the bokeh and the brightness at viewfinder.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2011)

toofan said:


> Remember Criticism is the best and fastest way to learn.


I second that too. Many images which I thought were good were criticized. But for good. I have learnt a lot in last 4 mons there.

@toofan - As I said earlier, these are amongst best of your clicks. Nice BG too. Will try to learn more about macro setup from you.


*Table by the sea*

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4483/cup4o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2011)

Errr I have a bad habit of avoiding criticism...just cant take it in a good way Soo I learn from all the gurus silently and develop myself .... 

50mm 1.8 is really good but I am not able to focus through viewfinder....its too dark...I find live view much easier while manual focusing...specially when we can zoom the subject and check the focus is correct or not

50mm at 1.8 is just too bright to get any bokeh...how do people manage??


----------



## mavihs (Mar 10, 2011)

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/4980/p1030455.jpg


----------



## desai_amogh (Mar 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @desai_amogh ....the bee pic is great but the crow have too much vignetting (violet lining)...did you cropped it too much



I usually use Gimp or.. recently Picasa to do all this.. and the crow (its not a crow, but a koyal looking bird with a long tail.. lol..) was clicked with a high zoom (must be like 40X with digital...) maybe thts the reason ...

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TW_nBbFAkZI/AAAAAAAAA-I/Dxytu6VlGNw/s800/P1010925.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TW_m7VQEVeI/AAAAAAAAA-E/1SC1oV5stZc/s800/P1010922.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2011)

desai_amogh said:


> I usually use Gimp or.. recently Picasa to do all this.. and the crow (its not a crow, but a koyal looking bird with a long tail.. lol..) was clicked with a high zoom (must be like 40X with digital...) maybe thts the reason ...



LOL ooh its a koyel type bird ....I too think that coz of too much zoom it might look like this. Aaah monkey is looking nice...great shot

@mavihs....very nice shot...looks beautiful


----------



## shwetanshu (Mar 10, 2011)

Shot with my fz-100

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5055/5464965708_43a5f8abfa_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5254/5464362051_855f1e0b58_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5058/5441526754_e3462376af_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5056/5441523692_14c9beeac9_b.jpg

I mostly upload such stuff here: *www.flickr.com/photos/shwetanshus/


----------



## desai_amogh (Mar 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> LOL ooh its a koyel type bird ....I too think that coz of too much zoom it might look like this. Aaah monkey is looking nice...great shot



Thanks !

the shots are at the cost of my cousins banana plantation.. lol.. hope he doesnt do internet much... or will kill me..


----------



## mavihs (Mar 10, 2011)

toofan said:


> Wow Sujoy: Excellent work there. Fantastic shots. Where did you get that jumping spider. I am also searching for these. And the IQ of D3100 is just superb. Why don't you post on jjmehta also. there your work will be seen by great photographers and you will get better suggestions from masters.
> 
> Two from my side.
> 
> ...


AWESOME SHOTS!!!
which camera???


sujoyp said:


> @mavihs....very nice shot...looks beautiful


thanx!!!


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2011)

toofan just gets better and better. 

sujoyp: I like your shots. Nice improvement. Keep on experimenting. You are on the right track.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 10, 2011)

@Mavihs, liked your flower shot. Good boketh effect and good choice of background. Keep it up.

Is the the original resolution? If not can I see it in full glory somewhere?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2011)

Krow said:


> toofan just gets better and better.
> 
> sujoyp: I like your shots. Nice improvement. Keep on experimenting. You are on the right track.



Thanks...now that the shots r comming I have to concentrate on other aspects too like composition and bookeh which I am neglecting untill now


----------



## mavihs (Mar 12, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Mavihs, liked your flower shot. Good boketh effect and good choice of background. Keep it up.
> 
> Is the the original resolution? If not can I see it in full glory somewhere?



Thanx!!! 
for that part, yes!! i had to crop the original pic to get this!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Titan Fastrack Wristwatch*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5053/5517004146_87dbb3b5d1_z.jpg

*Flickr Photo Page*


----------



## Krow (Mar 12, 2011)

^Nice. May I see it in colour?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2011)

Some shots of today...sorry if I am repeating some subjects(err insects) but my garden dont have any good object.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXxonHb7edI/AAAAAAAAF3Y/l4BRpRVdxqE/s640/DSC_1324.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXxooFNSdyI/AAAAAAAAF3c/_0-77orNFQ0/s640/DSC_1347.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXxooxKn0eI/AAAAAAAAF3g/Th0kt5GTH_w/s640/DSC_1366.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXxop6_hQzI/AAAAAAAAF3k/WRtsoKsgSrg/s640/DSC_1368.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXxu_6HhI7I/AAAAAAAAF4E/xiTvQ7YKtPs/s800/DSC_1337.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent macros Sujoy. 1st is looking a wee bit underexposed. Just my personal view.

Gaurav: Excellent one.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2011)

toofan said:


> Excellent macros Sujoy. 1st is looking a wee bit underexposed. Just my personal view.
> 
> Gaurav: Excellent one.



yaah u r right its bit overexposed but I made it like that


----------



## Stuge (Mar 19, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5514859269_bf9678c2e6_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5512653552_0154382b71_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5297/5536785173_1ea1b851ff_z.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful shots stuge as always  love the green rush in 1st shot.. which place is this?

Finally picked up the camera yesterday after so many days..felt good 
sharing some shots..

Hazi Sunrise..
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5251/5539638180_a8c361c973_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5057/5539066605_e99f43a62f_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5258/5539641688_040b541eab_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2011)

great shot guys...I will get chance tommorow


----------



## mavihs (Mar 19, 2011)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/7359/p1030491l.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow the moon is looking awesome....i tried soo many times but my zoom was not enough...Great work buddy


----------



## jagg89 (Mar 20, 2011)

nice 1 shivam!

here's mine attempt at capturing the Supermoon 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5053/5541791203_79620aeb97_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5258/5541898147_9d96bb6250_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5171/5542483954_1cbb698c13_z.jpg


----------



## mavihs (Mar 20, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Wow the moon is looking awesome....i tried soo many times but my zoom was not enough...Great work buddy


Thanx!!! 


jagg89 said:


> nice 1 shivam!


Thanx!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 20, 2011)

I tried a few shots yesterday, here two of 'em I think came good.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5173/5541948329_36ac4b27b3_z.jpg
IMG_2852_Edited by rH1twick, on Flickr


and 


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5015/5541947629_65dcaba8e3.jpg
IMG_2847 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2011)

What is that circle with radiating lines at the bottom right ?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 20, 2011)

*Colored moments of joy*


*img858.imageshack.us/img858/1131/img4592.jpg


*img842.imageshack.us/img842/9873/img4619b.jpg


*img851.imageshack.us/img851/2628/img4617.jpg


*img59.imageshack.us/img59/887/img4610u.jpg


*img840.imageshack.us/img840/1271/img4609z.jpg


*img4.imageshack.us/img4/3286/img4591nj.jpg


*img34.imageshack.us/img34/908/img4649p.jpg


*img864.imageshack.us/img864/9696/img4570.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Mar 21, 2011)

@jagg :munnar 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5251/5541807919_5f83c66b7c_b.jpg


----------



## desai_amogh (Mar 21, 2011)

*Mera wala SuperMoon*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TYV5nm5OSjI/AAAAAAAABCU/WxdrOwq7e8g/s800/P1020319.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_YuozwMKUPVI/TYV5mf5N8tI/AAAAAAAABB0/KOY80L8Ekc4/s800/P1020316.JPG


----------



## Faun (Mar 21, 2011)

last image is so good


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 22, 2011)

nice clicks all of you. Expecting some more holi pics from the gurus 

Anyway i need some help, i had been researching semiconductor companies working in CMOS sensor field, this is the same sensor that goes inside our camera or any digital imaging device.
I found one firm Aptina having product in this segment. Are you guys aware of any other firms doing the same work?

Stone tower (Buddhist religious symbol) near shey palace, Leh city
*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/189191_210628128952067_100000146433064_926929_7518312_n.jpg


----------



## COOLdeepak (Mar 22, 2011)

my first pic in this thread..


*img228.imageshack.us/img228/7571/dsc00110j.jpg

*img813.imageshack.us/img813/720/dsc08109.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2011)

@InsINI its looking great...long time no see...where r u nowdays

@Cooldeepak ...rihno is good but kindly post bigger pics rather then thumbnails

I missed the golden opportunity of bigg moon

I am still stuck with macro pics

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TYi9aES_iHI/AAAAAAAAF6M/eSYCX5DsGPY/s800/DSC_1510.jpg

Mr.Makdee having dinner...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 23, 2011)

guys please help me buy a camera. i opened a thread here- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/138334-these-best-camera.html please take a look. thanx.


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 23, 2011)

hey sujyop,
Thanks for the appreciation. Had been busy with projects and midterms for last one month.
Don't get to click much nowadays 

:INS-ANI


----------



## toofan (Mar 23, 2011)

Sujoy:excellent macro. 

One of my pic is selected Photo of the Day at fotoflock. check that 
Foto Flock: Indiaâ€™s first photography community portal by Epson


----------



## jagg89 (Mar 23, 2011)

AWsum macro sujoyp!! btw where did u find the jumping spider Oo? 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5539648832_9ee2aa2f25_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5539073021_c134819217_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5136/5539663476_f6ca832188_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

toofan said:


> Sujoy:excellent macro.
> 
> One of my pic is selected Photo of the Day at fotoflock. check that
> Foto Flock: Indiaâ€™s first photography community portal by Epson



Congrats toofan...and thank you for appriciation

@Jagg...its the most common thing around my house...but it looks great


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 23, 2011)

^^
great Mr.Makdee macro...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Sid

@jagg...I liked yours 2nd pic..


----------



## toofan (Mar 25, 2011)

Gangsta: liked the second shot more. 
1st is lacking a little bit of contrast.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5026/5558145038_d8895e76c1_b.jpg
Saat Tal by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks.. sujoyp and toofan.

Beautiful panorama toofan!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5139/5539079989_7574f3a9b1_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5011/5539654450_2ac322c75a_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5134/5539076997_80bb6037ac_z.jpg


----------



## mavihs (Mar 26, 2011)

@jagg89
awesome flower shots though the fly is ruining the 2nd shot!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2011)

Jagg the shots are really awesome....really one of the best shot I have seen


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2011)

My second post:
*i.imgur.com/PxxyA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BiXA6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6G2qg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OFjKs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zH6ic.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Pr0YM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VWEdz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sdU9A.jpg
*i.imgur.com/a1Bav.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats Faun. very good starting shots. 
Do read some ebooks on photography on how to compose and other things. This will give you a quick boost. and read the manual also.

Jaggs: this is stunning stuff from you. All three are superb shots. You have a photographer inside you. 
I wish you had gone for a DSLR that time.

50% off Clearence sale at Reliance digital ( Nikon D90 and Canon 1000D)

I have a ebook for helping you guys. I can mail it to you. Most of you would be aware of the basics but who needs a revision. I will mail it to them. Please mail me your email address or send a PM with your mail account.

It helped me also a lot.


----------



## jagg89 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks alot.. mavihs,sujoyp and toofan Glad u liked the shots 

@toofan sometimes i also think that i should have taken a DSLR, but i dont regret it that much as m a beginner and this cam is really great for learning and getting familiar with different things n will help to make things easier when i move to dslr's.. but still there's nthin like an dslr 

anyways.. when i start earning,an DSLR is the 1st item on the list


----------



## mavihs (Mar 27, 2011)

@jagg
which camera????


----------



## Stuge (Mar 27, 2011)

Earth hour 2011

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5252/5561316277_cfe3b564e0_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5101/5561761941_0bf25004a6_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow stuge.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 27, 2011)

Few from me, camera used Samsung Galaxy S

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5254/5563823880_b6cc0c1db7.jpg
TreeLeaves by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5109/5563241545_bb8762f75a_z.jpg
TinDrum by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5264/5563809532_facc3cc8ea.jpg
TheCuriousDog by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/vNbqq.jpg
D7000


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ beautiful shot..


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice shot faun...


----------



## a_medico (Mar 28, 2011)

@Faun what a great start. You will only improve. Post on JJMF too. Be active there. Which lens did you get?


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys can you plz suggest me a good Tri-pod for my Canon SX130 IS ??

@faun
Nice shot..


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks guys, I am trying manual options now instead of auto focus. I guess I need to move out from my basement now 

@a_medico
My broaband is down for past 1 week, will start posting in jjmehta forum as soon as I get it back.
I got the 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6G VR lens.

I think you can get more info from the exif data in the image itself. Metadata got stripped off during resize :/


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2011)

yaah play with ur DSLR and u would learn by your mistakes...


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2011)

^^yeah, experimenting 

*i.imgur.com/TFdGM.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Faun take some photos in full hd please. That camera really rocks man. Want to see some fullhd snaps on a worthy dslr like yours.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2011)

^^I don't know how to take photo in full HD. Can members here tell me if there is a setting for that coz I was not able to find out.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2011)

@ vickeybat...bro for your info full HD is only 1920x1080 like 3MP whereas faun's cam is a 18mp or 16mp one

@faun...He maybe saying to post a full resolution pic of something

faun it seems ur mailbox is full....I would suggest you get Nikon 55-300vr for birding....I am thinking of the economy range one 55-200vr


----------



## ajayashish (Mar 30, 2011)

Some new click

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5142/5570559940_e50843faf2.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5570559012_db2734d669.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5020/5570558556_34321ac0fc.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5569969961_9ac5f7c7fc.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5221/5570557200_028c16ac51.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5100/5570556376_2941b78ef7.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5228/5570553632_2c0ed2fc1e.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5051/5570551536_f1d1fdeaf0.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5569962337_5a5c357289.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5261/5569961159_6584b62868.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5569959835_22daf26498.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5100/5569959291_0eb40e828e.jpg


----------



## Garbage (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome pics ajayashish


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 31, 2011)

@ajayashish

Amazing pics man, they're really awesome...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2011)

yaah ajayashish these pics r really great...very nice shots


----------



## Krow (Apr 1, 2011)

@ ajayashish I like the first one a lot!


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5098/5588161429_a270a2e491_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5181/5588752218_24b7f9a905_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5588158595_433b07a964_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5260/5588166473_04452fa6bd_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2011)

@faun I liked the butterfly and last one...but birds r just too far away


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

^^yeah, I realize that too :/


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2011)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TYIq39O4ZcI/AAAAAAAAF4s/oewBL9FKa_Q/s400/DSC_1445.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZs4RwY6KJI/AAAAAAAAF78/17ZfuQD4pQE/s640/DSC_1671.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZs4TIARBwI/AAAAAAAAF8A/C9SK59-9sGk/s640/DSC_1697.jpg

just tried my hands on product photography..


----------



## Faun (Apr 5, 2011)

^^Why are the images grainy ? high ISO ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I tried selective lightning...I used 2 light sources to brighten the subject and removing the shadow...

You can see in doll pic that there is no shadow on the face...I didnt use flash in darkness soo there is some noise in dark areas
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZtixGLE4XI/AAAAAAAAF8k/hUWTyvbjbuA/s800/DSC_1752.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

^^Mr macchar looks great. What did you use for 2 light sources ?

Spot the dragonfly
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5103/5606066002_0e836a2401_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5150/5606061804_bfdcaa60d0_b.jpg

Bubul
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5021/5605476545_5bf44b95d4_b.jpg

Kingfisher (will take pics of Sukhoi 30 MKI soon with tricolor paint)
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5106/5606056704_e4040168a5_b.jpg

Loneliness and apocalypse
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5606052892_4e7a27e87d_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2011)

@faun ur bulbul and clouds look great...umm dragonfly 

Didnt get too many keepers today...This one look the best...its not cropped nor did any editing
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TaE_S21ez4I/AAAAAAAAF9M/-4mBU2Op8xU/s800/DSC_1805.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Apr 10, 2011)

Really nice images Faun and sujoyp. 

@ Faun: I am having camera envy of your D7000 

@ Sujoy: How far do you need to get to the subject to achieve such macro's?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2011)

@Sounava about 10 inches with flash...I have been suggested by toofan to increase the iso to compensate the flash but its just not possible

I am using half of the ET length coz when using full the flash creates a shadow on the object itself


----------



## Sounava (Apr 10, 2011)

^ Thanks. Looking forward to go for this setup next month. 
Was initially thinking of going for the Sigma 70-300 (as money is short ) but I think will go for this 50mm 1.8 + ET combo now and will buy 55-200 when I get some more cash at hand. Lets see.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2011)

Faun said:


> *farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5588158595_433b07a964_b.jpg



Why did u not go more close to the butterfly. For such photos, u need two subjects only, the flower bud (not the whole plant) and the butterfly.

The photo u took came really good, but a more close would have exposed the colors really well.

U r taking some good photos, keep it up.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Why did u not go more close to the butterfly. For such photos, u need two subjects only, the flower bud (not the whole plant) and the butterfly.
> 
> The photo u took came really good, but a more close would have exposed the colors really well.
> 
> U r taking some good photos, keep it up.



I do realize that it would have been better if I were closer to the subject.But the butterfly was kind of frisky. Thanks for the valuable suggestion 

I do cropping with one size, all fit. Need to learn more about editing the files.

Here is the cropped version with focus on two subjects. Is it good ? Imperfections tend to become more visible on more closeup, see the dirt on butterfly wing.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5310/5606819248_88fb475f6e_b.jpg



Sounava said:


> Really nice images Faun and sujoyp.
> 
> @ Faun: I am having camera envy of your D7000


Thanks.

I get equally crap pics too. The camera holder's skills matter the most. And a little creativity


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 10, 2011)

No, thats good. If u r in flickr, check toofan's butterfly shots.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> No, thats good. If u r in flickr, check toofan's butterfly shots.



Yeah, I am checking. He is a seasoned photographer. Why is he using ET ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5303/5611979429_78fabd46ea_z.jpg

Critique please !


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2011)

With ETs + 50mm reversed, Toofan is getting some awesome results. I'll be trying the same in the near future.

*Street - A series*

Took these from a glass window at best possible angle.

Shutter: Approx 30 secs to 1 min
Aperture : F20
ISO: 100
Tripod + remote trigger

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/8827/street2y.jpg

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/2964/street1z.jpg

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/2121/street3g.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Apr 12, 2011)

@ Faun - Nice picture. If she would have turned another 20 degree towards the camera it would have been better I think.

@ a_medico - The first among the 3 really caught my eye. Pretty good!


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2011)

@a_medico:nice pics man!!...how do u get that kind of effect on the streets???


----------



## a_medico (Apr 12, 2011)

^^ With a bit of basic knowledge and the settings as I posted earlier:

Shutter: Approx 30 secs to 1 min
Aperture : F20
ISO: 100
Tripod + remote trigger


----------



## Sounava (Apr 12, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @a_medico:nice pics man!!...how do u get that kind of effect on the streets???


The "effects" you see are the trails of  the tail lights and headlights of the cars that have gone while the shutter was open.


----------



## toofan (Apr 12, 2011)

Faun: The portrait is very good. Its just popping out by the back-light provided by the sun.
Why I use ET. Just because I am low on budget to buy a dedicated Macro lens.

You have an awesome camera and it seems you will use it fully to its capacity very soon. Keep shooting. And do shoot at manual modes.

This has been shot from a distance of 1 to 2 inch from the subject. with 18-105 mm lens. with Extensions onn.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4131/5173552476_ae367c4eef_b.jpg

This is with a 50mm 1.8  reversed. distance between 1 to 2 inch.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5131/5426303869_ef5d27438a_b.jpg

Some latest shots. 
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5608271394_c2a2bee95b_b.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5607687317_aa87bc3b08_b.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Apr 12, 2011)

^ Wow you take some awesomely stunning images!


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 12, 2011)

@a_medico, I so so much want to click a car taillight photo. Not yet got a chance to be on such roads at night.


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2011)

@sounava
I was trying candid photography. This one was the best, considering the smiling face 

@a_medico
Shutter speed low, f number low and ISO settings ?

@toofan
Thanks buddy.

What else can be done with ETs ? Can I possibly go the telephoto way too just like macro can be done. I am considering honing my skills with the current lens and ETs.

These Macro shots are 1:2 ? I see your pics are rich in color. Retouch ?

Already trying manual mode for both shutter and aperture. I need to go to some good locations.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5613762034_e30feaa91b_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5613179439_f70aea6446_z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 13, 2011)

Faun said:


> @sounava
> I was trying candid photography. This one was the best, considering the smiling face


Well, the girl is cute and the photo is good, in a sense plain vanilla good, no x-factor.

I don't know what I was searching in it, but she has a cute face but........ 



> @a_medico
> Shutter speed low, f number low and ISO settings ?


ISO 80.


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @a_medico, I so so much want to click a car taillight photo. Not yet got a chance to be on such roads at night.


Like this? Trails of the Night | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

@Faun I like the first cloud pic.  Looks a tad underexposed though.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Well, the girl is cute and the photo is good, in a sense plain vanilla good, no x-factor.
> 
> I don't know what I was searching in it, but she has a cute face but........


Tips for the x factor 



Krow said:


> @Faun I like the first cloud pic.  Looks a tad underexposed though.


Yeah, I seem to screw up using manual settings. Will try again.


----------



## Krow (Apr 13, 2011)

^We all get there eventually. I was messing up exposure in all my pics for over a year before I realised my White Balance was totally messed up. Then I set it right and my images improved slowly. Try and use the exposure value as an indicator when you click pictures.

Set shutter speed at x. Aperture at y. Check eV. If it is 0, then click. Else, change x and/or y so as to make eV 0. A negative eV means underexposed and positive eV means overexposed.

I think you might already know this. I didn't, so I am posting what I learnt.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 13, 2011)

@faun - Why has vignetting occurred in both the pictures? What lens was used?



Krow said:


> Set shutter speed at x. Aperture at y. Check eV. If it is 0, then click. Else, change x and/or y so as to make eV 0. A negative eV means underexposed and positive eV means overexposed.
> 
> I think you might already know this. I didn't, so I am posting what I learnt.


Hehe you are in a sense right, though it all depends on the assumption that the camera is metering correctly. 
Basically if you are always shooting with the shutter speed set in such a way that the meter shows 0 eV, then you may as well use Aperture Priority mode. The camera does just that, and in a fraction of a second.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

^^I didn't know that. Thanks for telling me. I guess we need a thread for such tips and tricks 



Sounava said:


> @faun - Why has vignetting occurred in both the pictures? What lens was used?



May be because i used spot and center weighted metering. Len Nikkor VR 18-105mm

Introduction to Metering Modes


----------



## Sounava (Apr 13, 2011)

^ Metering has nothing to do with light falloff at the edge of the sensor (i.e. vignetting). Were you using some local lens hood on the lens when you took the pictures?


----------



## toofan (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Sounava.

Faun: E.Ts will not give you telephoto. They just reduce the minimum focussing distance of the lens. You will not be able to focus far then 6 to 12 inches. Don't buy these yet.

First shoot with this lens and after 2 or 3 months you will find your genre. 
examle: At first I shot everything that comes to my eyes. Later just found that Portraits and Macros excite me more. So started collecting gear for same.

Some suggestions about your composition skills.
Don't position your subject always in dead centre of frame. 
Turn On the grids in your viewfinder and try to place the main object at the meeting points of those lines.
Try to Isolate the subject from background and make it as clean as possible.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ Metering has nothing to do with light falloff at the edge of the sensor (i.e. vignetting). Were you using some local lens hood on the lens when you took the pictures?



No, I wasn't using any lens hood. Too much retouching bring about the vignetting effect drastically ?



toofan said:


> Some suggestions about your composition skills.
> Don't position your subject always in dead centre of frame.
> Turn On the grids in your viewfinder and try to place the main object at the meeting points of those lines.
> Try to Isolate the subject from background and make it as clean as possible.


I have already turned on the gridlines.
*i.imgur.com/UrN7y.jpg

But the gridlines are not present at the autofocus points.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 13, 2011)

@ Faun - Can you attach the untouched photos here so that I can see whether vignetting has occured? I mean its actually quite strange that vignetting has occurred. 

Also, D7000 has 39 focus points but the image you gave above has only 11 focus points (D90, D5000). How come? Wrong image by mistake? 

P.S.: Don't hotlink images directly from other sites if it is not an image hosting site. If you want to include such images, upload the image to an image hosting site like imgur.com and give that link. I guess the moderators will agree on this.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @ Faun - Can you attach the untouched photos here so that I can see whether vignetting has occured? I mean its actually quite strange that vignetting has occurred.
> 
> Also, D7000 has 39 focus points but the image you gave above has only 11 focus points (D90, D5000). How come? Wrong image by mistake?
> 
> P.S.: Don't hotlink images directly from other sites if it is not an image hosting site. If you want to include such images, upload the image to an image hosting site like imgur.com and give that link. I guess the moderators will agree on this.


Where do you get the focus points details ? I can see only one focus point in my camera by enabling focus point info in settings. It was on auto focus. Image is correct. I don't have any other DSLR.

Here is the RAW image link (~17MB). Download it. 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/131183/JIT_1613.NEF

Yeah, I will upload that image on image hosting. Done



Krow said:


> ^We all get there eventually. I was messing up exposure in all my pics for over a year before I realised my White Balance was totally messed up. Then I set it right and my images improved slowly. Try and use the exposure value as an indicator when you click pictures.
> 
> Set shutter speed at x. Aperture at y. Check eV. If it is 0, then click. Else, change x and/or y so as to make eV 0. A negative eV means underexposed and positive eV means overexposed.
> 
> I think you might already know this. I didn't, so I am posting what I learnt.


Hey dude ! I found that there is a exposure meter in viewfinder and all I have to do is try out combinations of aperture, shutter speed and ISO to set it to neutral. Getting good pics. Thanks dude for telling me, I read the manual and did some googling for that.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> Where do you get the focus points details ? I can see only one focus point in my camera by enabling focus point info in settings. It was on auto focus. Image is correct. I don't have any other DSLR.


No no you got me wrong! I was talking about the image file of the viewfinder you gave in the last reply (about the reference grid line and stuff.)




Faun said:


> Hey dude ! I found that there is a exposure meter in viewfinder and all I have to do is try out combinations of aperture, shutter speed and ISO to set it to neutral. Getting good pics. Thanks dude for telling me, I read the manual and did some googling for that.


Yup I said this in one of my previous replies -
Under the assumption that the camera meters the scene correctly, you will get correctly exposed shots under any combination of the exposure triangle (ie shutter speed, aperture, ISO) such that the meter in the middle postion of the scale (ie in the neutral postion). But, there are situations when the camera will incorrectly meter the scene. For these situations specifically the manual mode is needed. Otherwise the aperture priority mode does the job and there is no reason to use the manual mode.
What the aperture priority mode does is, you set the aperture and the ISO, and the camera sets the shutter speed so that the meter is in the neutral position. Similary in the Shutter Priority mode too - you set the shutter speed and ISO, camera sets the Aperture so that the meter is in the neutral situation. 
Under Aperture priority mode, after taking a picture if you see that the picture is slightly underexposed, dial in some positive exposure compensation and picture will now come properly exposed. What the camera does is, it now reduces the shutter speed by the amount of stops you dialled the exposure compensation. Similar thing happens in Shutter priority mode. And ofcourse, the opposite happens if the image comes overexposed slightly.
So when is the manual mode required? When you want a particular combination of the exposure triangle and do not want the camera to fiddle with these 3 things.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounava said:


> No no you got me wrong! I was talking about the image file of the viewfinder you gave in the last reply (about the reference grid line and stuff.)


That was a random image from google to highlight the grid lines.




Sounava said:


> Yup I said this in one of my previous replies -
> Under the assumption that the camera meters the scene correctly, you will get correctly exposed shots under any combination of the exposure triangle (ie shutter speed, aperture, ISO) such that the meter in the middle postion of the scale (ie in the neutral postion). But, there are situations when the camera will incorrectly meter the scene. For these situations specifically the manual mode is needed. Otherwise the aperture priority mode does the job and there is no reason to use the manual mode.
> What the aperture priority mode does is, you set the aperture and the ISO, and the camera sets the shutter speed so that the meter is in the neutral position. Similary in the Shutter Priority mode too - you set the shutter speed and ISO, camera sets the Aperture so that the meter is in the neutral situation.
> Under Aperture priority mode, after taking a picture if you see that the picture is slightly underexposed, dial in some positive exposure compensation and picture will now come properly exposed. What the camera does is, it now reduces the shutter speed by the amount of stops you dialled the exposure compensation. Similar thing happens in Shutter priority mode. And ofcourse, the opposite happens if the image comes overexposed slightly.
> So when is the manual mode required? When you want a particular combination of the exposure triangle and do not want the camera to fiddle with these 3 things.



Aperture priority mode can lead to low shutter release and hence blurred images. ISO to compensate lower shutter speed.

Why not shutter priority mode, the only drawback will be shallow depth of field. Not much of a problem.

Yeah exposure indicator is not always right.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2011)

I too find aperture priority mode simplest...

yesterday I tried to reverse mount 18-55 on 50mm and then 50mm on 18-55 and concluded that my current setup is better
50mm+ET

Toofan how do u use 18-105 reverse mounted can u post a pic please


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 14, 2011)

Can u tell me what is ET and how to reverse mount the lens... i mean i am sure it will not fit in the gauge as it normally does


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

^^ET = extension tubes


----------



## Sounava (Apr 14, 2011)

Faun said:


> That was a random image from google to highlight the grid lines.


Oh ok then. 






Faun said:


> Aperture priority mode can lead to low shutter release and hence blurred images. ISO to compensate lower shutter speed.
> 
> Why not shutter priority mode, the only drawback will be shallow depth of field. Not much of a problem.
> 
> Yeah exposure indicator is not always right.


You can set the lowest shutter speed beyond which the camera will not go in Aperture priority mode. Also, while in aperture priority mode, if you see that the camera is showing the Shutter Speed as "Low" you can increase the ISO in that case. 

Of course the names "Priority" comes from the fact of the priority of the user.

Scenario 1 - I am shooting landscape. So I want great depth of field. I am in broad daylight. So I will set ISO 100, and Aperture 16 (to get great DoF). Let the camera decide what will be the shutter speed because that does not matter in my case so long as the exposure is right. So I will use Aperture Priority mode.

Scenario 2 - I will be doing a panning shot. So I need shutter speed say 1/60. Depth of field does not matter so long as the subject is in focus. So let the camera decide the aperture. So I will use Shutter Priority mode.

Scenario 3 - I will shoot a normal portrait. The background needs to be blurred out. So my requirement is a large aperture. I do not bother about the shutter speed here. So I will use A mode.

Scenario 4 - I have lots of time at hand and I want to shoot a perfectly exposed shot. I have a requirement of a certain aperture but shutter speed can be anything because the subject is still. I use manual mode. Take a shot at the camera specified meter. See it is underexposed a bit. Again take another shot varying the shutter speed a bit. Like this...

So you will use A or S according to your priority. If you are not at all bothered about any of these you can use P mode too where you can cycle through different combinations of aperture and shutter speed so that the metering is at the neutral level.


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2011)

^^Dude, consolidate these in a separate thread, it just takes few clicks. Again there are quite a number of useful post by fellow members. May be a cross posting will be good


----------



## Krow (Apr 15, 2011)

Faun said:


> Hey dude ! I found that there is a exposure meter in viewfinder and all I have to do is try out combinations of aperture, shutter speed and ISO to set it to neutral. Getting good pics. Thanks dude for telling me, I read the manual and did some googling for that.



Welcome.  Glad to be of help. 

We can start a basic photography tips thread here. We can explain basics like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, metering, etc. Hmmm let me see when I have time.


----------



## toofan (Apr 15, 2011)

@sujoy: I never reversed 18-105 mm lens. It will need a 67mm dia reversing adepter ring for it. Also this lens is not optically that good and its limitations are also maginified with the subject.

Faun: first focus the subject and then by keep pressing the shutter buton to half recomose the shot as you wish to have a good composition and then fire the button.

google the rule of third.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2011)

but in one of the previous post u said that u got that close by reversing 18-105 with a reverse ring...


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2011)

toofan said:


> Faun: first focus the subject and then by keep pressing the shutter buton to half recomose the shot as you wish to have a good composition and then fire the button.
> 
> google the rule of third.



Yeah, the rule of third  Some great tuts on nikon website too.


----------



## toofan (Apr 16, 2011)

@sujoy: Ohh sorry if I said so. I had used it with extension for that shot and other shot was with reversed 50mm.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 16, 2011)

Great news for Nikon entry level body users and for wannabe DSLR buyers 

Nikon reveals AF-S Nikkor 50mm f/1.8G lens


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2011)

humm reverse ring is also interesting....I will also order one from ebay today itself...Is it worth or I practice with ET itself humm confused..

I am fed up of low zoom range will get the next day I get my next salary..

@Sounava if AFS 50mm 1.8 comes for 7-8k then I will be one of the buyer too

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TapgHR3TmGI/AAAAAAAAF-Y/Gfw1s4b6LaU/s640/DSC_2018.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TapgLDvRs0I/AAAAAAAAF-g/rnUug1ruEEI/s800/DSC_2034.jpg

^^ this is an unedited but cropped pic of an ant eating sugar.

@toofan I tried to take pic with ISO 800-3200 and f1.8-f5.6 but all the pics came blurry

I will try to make a diffuser...It would be better


----------



## digibrush (Apr 17, 2011)

^^ ant eating sugar is a splendid moment that u captured.

A few of my pic with P/S cam powershot A610:
*img38.imageshack.us/img38/2737/img4043g.jpg
*img714.imageshack.us/img714/3629/img0399pc.jpg

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/2359/img9613.jpg

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/5454/img5914y.jpg
*img864.imageshack.us/img864/1226/img6683k.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This is with sx130:
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/7222/img0587jc.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

@sujoyp
like the ant eating sugar cube
@digibrush
like the candle and ant one.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5143/5627046868_21d85b1f82_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5063/5626461151_84c8c911c3_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5627045452_2442a06a2e_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5106/5626458751_45e8c682d9_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5146/5626459713_8611d67e5d_z.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 17, 2011)

@Faun The bird in flight is way too good! You are advancing at fast pace.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2011)

@faun...bird pics are great...did u get a zoom lens already??


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2011)

@a_medico Thanks buddy.

@sujoyp
Thanks buddy. Still using 18-105 kit lens. I might get a new lens by the end of this month (in a fix as to whether buy a good headphone or lens).

I am using center point auto focus points [9 total imo] and continuous servo AF mode.

Some more pics:
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5626564661_52b5c24e3b_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5627147878_f26119a667_z.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Apr 17, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> humm reverse ring is also interesting....I will also order one from ebay today itself...Is it worth or I practice with ET itself humm confused..


I think you better stick to ET's. Reversing rings work best with wide angle lenses. Plus, the lenses should have manual aperture ring. Also, since the rear element of the lens remains exposed, dust particles which fall on that element may get deposited on the sensor when the lens is attached the normal way without the ring.



sujoyp said:


> I am fed up of low zoom range will get the next day I get my next salary..


Hey hey cool 



sujoyp said:


> @Sounava if AFS 50mm 1.8 comes for 7-8k then I will be one of the buyer too


Yup me too  




sujoyp said:


> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TapgLDvRs0I/AAAAAAAAF-g/rnUug1ruEEI/s800/DSC_2034.jpg
> 
> ^^ this is an unedited but cropped pic of an ant eating sugar.


This is nice! I like it.





digibrush said:


> A few of my pic with P/S cam powershot A610:


The image of Victoria Memorial is really nice. 
About the image of Science City - was it using a tripod?

@Faun - The images are really nice! Great BIF picture! And the cloudscapes are nice too!



sujoyp said:


> @faun...bird pics are great...did u get a zoom lens already??


Nopz those are all @ 105mm, cropped.


----------



## digibrush (Apr 17, 2011)

@Faun, Thanks! Your images are really lovely, specially the flying bird(sparrow?).



Sounava said:


> The image of Victoria Memorial is really nice.
> About the image of Science City - was it using a tripod?



Thanks! Yes it was with tripod.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2011)

@Sounava bro at least faun have 105mm range...55mm is not any more then my 50mm 1.8 

Btw thanks for liking my pic

Digibrush your and pic is great...ants move soo fast that I have to deliberately put sugar on the floor to get some pics


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 18, 2011)

One of the pic of my recent trip to alibaug
*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217353_217695858245294_100000146433064_975638_2645825_n.jpg

One of the pic of my recent trip to alibaug
*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/217353_217695858245294_100000146433064_975638_2645825_n.jpg


----------



## digibrush (Apr 18, 2011)

^^ Nice pic.

@Sujoyp, Thanks! 



sujoyp said:


> Digibrush your and pic is great...ants move soo fast that I have to deliberately put sugar on the floor to get some pics



Ya, you did it brilliantly .


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2011)

@INSINI nice shot...

@digibrush thanks..


----------



## Sounava (Apr 18, 2011)

@ INS-ANI : Nice shot! But I think the selective colouring in this photo is kinda distracting. Locks the eye to the guy in the middle (in blue).


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 18, 2011)

Great pics by everyone !!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5630853773_e7838ff7ff_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5189/5631437458_3e89123e02_z.jpg


----------



## Krow (Apr 18, 2011)

Very nice ant pic sujoy!

Jagg89: I like the bird pic


----------



## Sounava (Apr 19, 2011)

jagg89 : Wow really nice and sharp picture with excellent quality of the bokeh. Please share which camera and lens you used


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Krow

@jagg the bird pics are very sharp...nice details..good shot


----------



## digibrush (Apr 19, 2011)

@jagg89, Great shot .


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks All! 
camera is Panasonic lumix FZ35, pic is cropped n edited in Photoshop n applied a vignette effect at last..


----------



## Sounava (Apr 19, 2011)

^ Yup FZ35 is a wonderful camera. Nice job done and congrats for having such a nice camera


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

nice pic jagg 

First good moon shot
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5634684793_ec8413b207_b.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 19, 2011)

Faun its time u buy a tripod. Specially for such kind of shots. With low ISO, a rock steady hand is required or a tripod.

The shot is superb though. Keep it up.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

^^how much a good portable tripod costs ?


----------



## Sounava (Apr 19, 2011)

^ Around 3.5k to 4k. This one costs around 3.8k and is a really good tripod for the price ---> Vanguard â€“ Photo-Video - Tripods, Camera Bags, Cases, Optics, Binoculars
Remember this is the "Espod Plus". Don't go for the Espod non plus one which costs 2.8k.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 20, 2011)

A tripod is complete only with a ballhead. Unfortunately, the vanguard one above doesn't support a ballhead(i confirmed this with my expert friend). Ballhead gives best flexibility possible (i am not getting into focusing rails etc). 3 mons back, I wanted to buy a tripod and my initial budget was not more than 2K 

But after discussion with experts for significant amount of time, I ended up buying a *Benro A2970T tripod with a BH-2 ballhead*. It cost me around 8.5K. I didnt tell my family about the cost, else they wouldn't let me inside the house. But the results are phenomenal(by my own standards). And I brought a *remote switch*(chinese, 1k), which eliminates even the minimal of shakes. The fourth rod of the tripod really gives you more flexibility once you get used to it.

(By the way, I don't understand why Indians don't copy these tripods which cost bomb! There are few chinese makes available at 3-4k but they are not sturdy and their low angle is not that great. Theres always a possibilty that you could destroy your lens riding these low end tripods.


----------



## Sounava (Apr 20, 2011)

^ I was actually not quite apprehensive about speaking about the price of ballhead tripods and so refrained from it


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2011)

as soon as I get zoom lens my next target will be tripod...but not this costly offcourse...8.5k....


----------



## digibrush (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice moon Faun .

My Moons are there.  with Sx130, crop a little and very little unsharp mask.

10th April'11
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/2633/moon1w.jpg
13th April'11
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/3079/moon2c.jpg
17th April'11
*img826.imageshack.us/img826/6894/moon3r.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I use this one:

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5364/img0793f.jpg

Cheap!
Not a good one!
But works for me like a non professional photographer 
Very light weight, can carry easily with its own carry bag.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 20, 2011)

All great pics.

Will upload pics from my trip to Goa as soon as they upload.

*i.imgur.com/a8fY4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CsDPl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BgNxn.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UBFW9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5LPs5.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jAcuW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6lSeP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ymaCu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Pc6mp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zwO6C.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LLijs.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pEqKI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/A33wC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/z13xk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aRnIT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/z3pH9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/W3I3d.jpg
*i.imgur.com/tzklF.jpg
*i.imgur.com/H2y2r.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MxlxN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Eq9ue.jpg
*i.imgur.com/obyMi.jpg

samsung Galaxy Ace.


----------



## digibrush (Apr 20, 2011)

The pic of dog is a nice shot.
Just like : A Busy Dog in a Lazy Platform.
15 & 16 also nice shot.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sunset
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5224/5634143942_c634a8585c_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5633552607_3dea6dbd46_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5309/5634147906_f64b28c52e_z.jpg
^Passing time standing at my room window


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2011)

nice shots bro...but dont put pics of this size...its just irritating

A shot of nuclear explosion
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Ta8gIIm0qmI/AAAAAAAAF_E/Y2-SrM8v0u4/s640/DSC_2070.jpg

Aah joking..its the cloud at the time of sunset...it was beautiful but could not capture much

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Ta8gI06MsAI/AAAAAAAAF_I/ljZa-NlPDOQ/s800/DSC_2080.jpg

A mother spider protecting her eggs from insano ki buri nazar...ha ha ha..but really she just took the egg away quickly


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 21, 2011)

@jagg89

First two pics are awesome man


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2011)

*My supermoon (clicked on the day of holi)*

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/5282/supermoon5.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 21, 2011)

@krishnandu thanx!

Sujoyp: nice capture of the spider..

Medico: pic is little blurry, was it handheld? 

Sunrise on a misty morning..
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5190/5633540653_407cc2c59e_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2011)

Jagg your pics looks soo beautiful...

here in my place nothing is sceneric...yesterday I tried to take cloud pics at wideangle or at 18mm but every pic have building here n there


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

@sujoyp nuclear explosions cloud is good. What setting did you use ? I assume you underexposed the shot.

@a_medica your moon size is bigger, is it due to lens or mp ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> Faun its time u buy a tripod. Specially for such kind of shots. With low ISO, a rock steady hand is required or a tripod.
> 
> The shot is superb though. Keep it up.



It will take some time. Before that I am eying for a zoom lens. Clicked another moon photo, this time a bit better than previous try. Will take another at 2-3 pm tonight, the brightest time for moon.


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 21, 2011)

Reposting image




Sounava said:


> @ INS-ANI : Nice shot! But I think the selective colouring in this photo is kinda distracting. Locks the eye to the guy in the middle (in blue).



He is ofcourse the center of attraction..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2011)

yes faun I purposefully underexposed the pic...although I also took a normal pic to keep a reference

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TbAoeR6cl2I/AAAAAAAAF_o/G7Km0Q8oFOc/s640/DSC_2071.jpg

And the sky I was talking about...ruined by the building
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TbAod5UlnCI/AAAAAAAAF_k/V2lHc6xyrFo/s800/DSC_2068.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2011)

@Faun - Must be cause of 30-700mm lens zoomed @300mm. Also it was taken on the day of Holi, when the moon was a bit bigger.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

@sujoyp dat building...crop...crop...crop

@a_medico Hey which lens is it ? It should be damn good at wildlife pics.

@jagg nice pics, esp the tree in last.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 21, 2011)

I wanted to post one more pic, but the page is taking too long to load because of axes2t2 pics and I don't think he's gonna resize them in the near future 

Eager to get on the new page! 

@jagg It was using a tripod and remote switch. But at 300mm zoom, even on tripod, the moon was moving too fast. It was escaping the frame! First I thought it must be tripod/ballhead loosening, but later I realised it was the moon itself! I should have increased the shutter speed and compensated it with the ISO.

@Faun Sigma 70-300mm DG Macro APO
Its a telephoto lens with ability to switch to Macro mode between 200-300mm
Costed me around 11K. But I haven't switched back to my kit lens since the day I brought this one.



500mm are ideal for wildlife. But 300mm are ok for lesser mortals like us. Theres one guy on JJMF, who shoots excellent bird fotos with a 500mm lens.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Sujoyp, faun..
Sujoyp: the Normal nuclear explosion cloud is better 

Medico: hmm, was the IS off? coz i've noticed that if IS is on while camera is on tripod it tends to shake the image..

n yea the loading of images is really irritating


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2011)

medico u have that lens...thats great I want feedback...howz it...focusing speed is real bad? howz life without VR...can we shoot hand held??
...and is it true that its 200-300 is useless with high CA...

I will be purchasing a zoom next month 1st week

@faun if I crop the building the scene will not look a wide one and its infinity effect will be lost

@jagg ...really u liked the normal one...I thought that its over exposed a bit..thanks


----------



## INS-ANI (Apr 21, 2011)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TbBb_TeE5yI/AAAAAAAAAD0/aMh3cqdk_Xc/s640/Untitled-1.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TbBcCN235pI/AAAAAAAAAD4/kAqDGDfnfZ8/s640/beach3.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_M1H1VjslE_M/TbBcDYu811I/AAAAAAAAAD8/YLjr-tAnbGU/s640/beach2.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> medico u have that lens...thats great I want feedback...howz it...focusing speed is real bad? howz life without VR...can we shoot hand held??
> ...and is it true that its 200-300 is useless with high CA...
> 
> I will be purchasing a zoom next month 1st week



Focusing speed - Not that great. And I rarely use autofocus. Almost invariably manual focus.

Life without IS (VR) ain't that great but I am getting used to it. But tripod and remote trigger compensates for it. 

Posting some handheld images taken on Holi (I have lots of shakes while clicking a photo. Others do much better with it). All are taken at 300mm zoom.

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/1271/img4609z.jpg

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/887/img4610u.jpg

*img34.imageshack.us/img34/908/img4649p.jpg

*img858.imageshack.us/img858/1131/img4592.jpg

CA yes, but it ain't that bad. Canon/Nikon original are much better when it comes to image quality. But sigma is best value for money considering 300mm range and Macro mode. All for just around 9.5K(or 10.5k..cant recall exact figure). With macro mode on and attaching a Raynox macro filter in addition to it, people get excellent results.

_With normal mode_:

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/3505/pulsartsource.jpg

_Same with Macro Mode on Sigma + Raynox DCR250 filter_:

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/2807/pulsart1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2011)

ok Thanks for the answers...some says tamron have better sharpness but more CA and sigma is less sharp and less CA

I want to autofocus with that...I have heard that it have a small motor soo autofocus takes more time..

Anyways thanks again


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2011)

So when do we get to the next page?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2011)

a_medico said:


> So when do we get to the next page?



just keep replying...I am sure its quota for messeges will be over soon


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2011)

right


----------



## Krow (Apr 23, 2011)

^ I like your moon shot very much, but it looks a bit shaky.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2011)

@ medico...congrats the page has changed..enjoy


----------



## a_medico (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad it's over!

*Circular colors*


*img703.imageshack.us/img703/6886/bangles2.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 23, 2011)

here is one from me

[URL=*img152.imageshack.us/i/dsc01531s.jpg/][IMG]*img152.imageshack.us/img152/2419/dsc01531s.jpg[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## Sounava (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow lots of nice photographs shared by everybody 

I am very busy now X( Will be back full fledged on Tuesday


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice shot medico..

kjuvale: beautiful.. which place is this?

Morning moon
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5646484400_5809cd86b1_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5226/5645921001_de722120c3_z.jpg
can you take me higher..?


----------



## Faun (Apr 24, 2011)

A trip to Murud Jaljeera

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5649029138_8eaf6c07a9_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5188/5648460943_bc5abeffb2_z.jpg

Largest cannon in the fort.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5061/5648459411_fcb964d239_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5147/5648455091_f870860dbb_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5310/5649010174_a3e8ecee32_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5268/5649008090_8bbceb1c43_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5223/5648441887_d5bb7034b7_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5070/5649002524_aef47fab68_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5266/5648437343_90ed0c3879_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5648434641_b4eedd097a_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5107/5648994942_d6bf78f191_z.jpg

Swades 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5648958624_b75e1fc6c2_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5648958012_3b05492139_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5069/5648392965_918548de2d_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5648956386_fb230d2524_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5228/5648955656_00e355dc76_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5021/5648953658_4c2a552a4b_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5142/5648952630_85d01870b8_z.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 24, 2011)

@Faun Nice series. Loved few photos from the fort, especially the gate ones. Jaljeera is nice softdrink by the way. The one you went to was Murud Janjeera


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 24, 2011)

@jagg89: Thanks, The place is Drachenfels (Dragon Mountains) near Bonn (Germany)
Here are some more snaps:

[URL="*farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5649200800_7f51435ec8_z.jpg Königswinter

[URL="*farm6.static.flickr.com/5149/5649200356_115fdb0b63_z.jpg View from Drachenfels

[URL="*farm6.static.flickr.com/5145/5649200020_ce4cd5bb92_z.jpg From Drachenfels  

[URL="*farm6.static.flickr.com/5229/5648636237_978bb65b56_z.jpg Rhein river Bonn


----------



## toofan (Apr 24, 2011)

Faun: First landscape is an superbly composed shot.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 24, 2011)

Faun: Awsum pics! 1st one is just a Perfect Picture!! gr8 going 

Kjuvale:Nice shots!! n Germany is a beautiful country.!


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2011)

Faun - Nice pics.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

a_medico said:


> @Faun Nice series. Loved few photos from the fort, especially the gate ones. Jaljeera is nice softdrink by the way. The one you went to was Murud Janjeera



It's also known as Jal = water Jeera = fort 

Thanks. Any critique on the compositions and to improve upon.

@toofan @jagg @Cool G5
Thanks guys. I am looking for some critique on the compositions.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 25, 2011)

@Faun
1st one is fabulous
3rd  would love whole wall in the frame
4th is nice
5th  The frame again is cut
6th, 7th, 8th, 9, 10, 11 are my favorites
12th Is that you?
13th - Could have been awesome. Not sure whats missing. Mayb, the details of the fish. Still, its good.
14th  Neat
15th  I guess the branch is tilted. But gives the feeling that its shot vertically. Interesting angle. Didnt appeal me much though.
16,17,18  Ordinary


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2011)

a_medico said:


> @Faun
> 3rd  would love whole wall in the frame


yeah, i kind of realize that now you pointed out. Lesson learned.



a_medico said:


> 5th  The frame again is cut


I thought window was not the center of attraction here but the view from it.



a_medico said:


> 12th Is that you?


A friend of mine.




a_medico said:


> 13th - Could have been awesome. Not sure whats missing. Mayb, the details of the fish. Still, its good.


Yeah, not much contrasting details.



a_medico said:


> 15th  I guess the branch is tilted. But gives the feeling that its shot vertically. Interesting angle. Didnt appeal me much though.


yeah, it's tilted. Should have captured from bottom left corner.



a_medico said:


> 16,17,18  Ordinary


I liked the lamp post. Other two are poultry birds in a dhaba.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 28, 2011)

Reflection of sunset on window glass..(no editing done,only added the border)
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5028/5652139897_e10e82af49_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5652707306_8118631839_z.jpg
^Sparrow
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5181/5652137551_34fbf456ea_z.jpg
^hibiscus bud..
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5184/5652137905_0b42e7224f_z.jpg
^Platycladus


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 29, 2011)

@jagg89: Amazing pics, like the second and third most.


----------



## Krow (Apr 30, 2011)

@ Faun: Is it really Murud Jaljeera? I like the first pic.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 30, 2011)

*The Bride*



*img683.imageshack.us/img683/6033/bride1b.jpg



*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5168/bride3d.jpg



*img69.imageshack.us/img69/5239/bride2c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TbzpEWnBbkI/AAAAAAAAGAo/ElXnQZKF7Hc/s800/DSC_2320.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TbzpDtYff1I/AAAAAAAAGAk/Xy2X8l_YuJM/s640/DSC_2319.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TbzpAPzaXMI/AAAAAAAAGAQ/G60XeqTboVc/s800/DSC_2167.jpg

Nice shots everyone... I am soo busy nowdays that not getting enough time for this...will go to zoo today evening...lets see if I get something nice there


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2011)

@a_medico like the colors and expressions esp 2nd and 3rd.

@sujoyp I think I should expeed up purchase of extension tubes for macros soon.



> @ Faun: Is it really Murud Jaljeera?


Yeah.


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> @sujoyp I think I should expeed up purchase of extension tubes for macros soon.



Yaah thats a nice Idea...They produce nice blur effect and macro shot

I am getting a set of ND filters and closeup filter kit...read somewhere that they can be useful for macro on a zoom lens...

50mm+extension tube have great macro but very less working distance...thats u have to take pic from just about 6 inches of that insect...most of the times  they run away and I chase them
==========================================================================================================================
I went to zoo but was disappointed to see all jailed animals there..

Only the tigers r bit ok coz of save tiger campaigns

I didnt go there to see poor hungry thrusty dying animals

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tb1qCPpoXUI/AAAAAAAAGBs/ICjKvD6hfq4/s800/DSC_2371.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tb1qEX1X70I/AAAAAAAAGBw/hA4Trc-a5w4/s640/DSC_2375.JPG

This guy was asking for food or water from all the people watching it...
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tb1nadzfyNI/AAAAAAAAGBE/auAMhQ2M2FU/s640/DSC_2382.JPG

A sad parrot
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tb1nbo9I31I/AAAAAAAAGBI/XXwYVoBFA44/s640/DSC_2387.JPG

A indian bhalu with no water to drink and no tree..
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tb1ndUKXsYI/AAAAAAAAGBM/aRUue1IQ1j0/s640/DSC_2388.JPG

At least king of the jungle have better condition
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tb1nfZoLaOI/AAAAAAAAGBQ/5Qza3luCq-Q/s640/DSC_2392.JPG


----------



## digibrush (May 2, 2011)

Nice photo by everyone  Nature, marriage, insects zoo....

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5228/5678702150_b6a9231814_b.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 2, 2011)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> A sad parrot


 Nice Pic 
Would have been better if you zoomed in a bit more.

Actually, all the pics are just awesome.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Nice Pic
> Would have been better if you zoomed in a bit more.
> 
> Actually, all the pics are just awesome.



Zoom I will get soon...the 18-55 can zoom only this much...

But I am really sad about the zoo...

Thanks for appriciation

@digibrush...sparrow is great...didnt u tried it looking at you...I mean the face part


----------



## Krow (May 2, 2011)

Faun said:


> Murud Jaljeera


I meant to say that it is Janjira not Jaljeera.


----------



## digibrush (May 2, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @digibrush...sparrow is great...didnt u tried it looking at you...I mean the face part



Thanks for your kind comments.

I shoot the bird from my window. He is less then 10 feet from me. have only chance to shoot when the sparrow is not looking at me. otherwise he flew away every time I tried.


----------



## kjuvale (May 3, 2011)

@sujoyp nice shots from zoo, which garden/ zoo is this. Is it from Nagpur (just guess from Orangecity  )

@digibrush great snap of bird.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5265/5675729074_95ac6f96b2_z.jpg Cologne dom/cathedral

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5150/5675176773_529c016ee0_z.jpg Kölner Dom 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5675732982_fa3a339348_z.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/9649346@N08/5675732982/


----------



## digibrush (May 3, 2011)

^^ Thank you.
Nice photos too. third one is interesting .


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2011)

@kjuvale yes I am from Nagpur...the pic is Maharajbagh zoo at nagpur

Where is this church in pune...I was there 2 years havent seen it


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2011)

@sujoyp
kjuvale pics are from Europe.


@krow
Yeah, Murud Janjeera. Name distortions happen. Read wikipedia entry.


----------



## kjuvale (May 3, 2011)

@sujoyp  the pics are from Bonn and Cologne 
I am from pune, but now doing my studies in Germany. I miss Pune a lot 

@Faun I think Murud Janjeera is also called as Murud Jaljeera as you mentioned earlier 

I am quite new to photography so please give tips / critics.


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2011)

Critics...ummmm  I think you should have taken the church pic sidewise...its looking soo symmetric..
colorful locks r nice...
second one is too dark I think..should have used more ISO or lesser shutter speed with more aperture


----------



## himangshu (May 3, 2011)

Pics from my Kodak M575:-

*i.imgur.com/w7OsA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ejijg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MM5mu.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2TxK0.jpg

EDIT:- Changed the last image


----------



## kjuvale (May 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Critics...ummmm  I think you should have taken the church pic sidewise...its looking soo symmetric..
> colorful locks r nice...
> second one is too dark I think..should have used more ISO or lesser shutter speed with more aperture



Thanks sujoyp for crictics 

First Photo I tried to shoot from side, but this cathedral is wide open from 3 sides (very big) and its very tall too.. maybe i should try again, when next time i am there 

and second yes its dark, sun was exactly behind the cathedral and that was problematic for me  I need to learn to control camera.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

OK guys, finally...I am uploading 4 pics...

My camera- Canon EOS 1000d
Lens- Default 18-55 mm
and 75 - 300mm
They have been resized to 1024x 768 using Visualizer Photo Resize.
No Photoshopping has been done

Pic 1-
A morning sunrise
Location- Rajeev Gandhi Orang National Park, Assam
*img821.imageshack.us/img821/2267/img0377u.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Pic 2- 
A Bird
*img840.imageshack.us/img840/2842/img1624sv.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pic- 3
A Crow
*img705.imageshack.us/img705/3701/img1627i.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pic 4-
A krow
*img269.imageshack.us/img269/7803/img1630tl.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Pics 2,3 and 4 have been taken from my Window

@ Himangshu


Yur pics are nice. But try taking pics of a subject or thing. THat'd be nice. Pic 4 especiaaly feels blank


----------



## jagg89 (May 5, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5264/5652134443_0253f1b087_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5306/5652704206_23e7cb8339_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 5, 2011)

@techfreak...1st pic is awesome..but others r not that sharp

@jagg is the 2nd pic a macro shot...or u cropped it


----------



## himangshu (May 5, 2011)

Hmmmm no comments on my pics so far!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> @techfreak...1st pic is awesome..but
> others r not that sharp


 Thanks man.

Actually, I dont have camera stand. So there there might be little shake.

Focussing needs to be improved. I chose manual, so might be missing slightly.


----------



## jagg89 (May 5, 2011)

@sujoyp its cropped..it was in aperture priority..


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2011)

Himangshu, nice shots. Which cam do u use?


----------



## himangshu (May 5, 2011)

@rhitwick: Thanks, I use Kodak M575. Its a Point&Shoot camera


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

He uses this


			
				 himangshu said:
			
		

> Pics from my Kodak M575:-


----------



## himangshu (May 5, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No cropping was done. It was in lens speed priority.
> 
> zommed in max with my 75-300 mm.
> 
> just resized it. 1024x768



He was mentioning his own Pics... not yours.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 5, 2011)

Super pics himangshu and techfreak.


----------



## toofan (May 6, 2011)

Friends,
Periwinkle flower is really a interesting subject to shoot for me. This time I tried different backgrounds for the same flower.
Posting for your C&C and suggestions.
Shot with 50mm 1.8 + 36mm Kenko extension tube.

1.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5186/5685873578_acfdd23a72_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5066/5685874054_a7bcc72a50_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5262/5685304953_502b2dcdbf_b.jpg

4.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5030/5685873948_dfc6ee8d35_b.jpg
Periwinkle 4 by toofan.v, on Flickr





kjuvale said:


> @sujoyp nice shots from zoo, which garden/ zoo is this. Is it from Nagpur (just guess from Orangecity  )
> 
> @digibrush great snap of bird.
> 
> ...



Excellent takes.


----------



## digibrush (May 6, 2011)

@himangshu, nice shots. 

@thetechfreak, nice shots too. I know, well composition of bird shot is not easy job. 

@jagg89, unique picture quality. 

@toofan, awesome shots, Lovely colours. 

did you use any colour background ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

digibrush said:
			
		

> @thetechfreak, nice shots too. I know,
> well composition of bird shot is not
> easy job.


 Thanks 

Yeah. They were flying around from 1 bush to another.

I have many pics that were bad. Posted the ones I felt were good.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2011)

umm really birding is hard?? I am getting a (small) 55-200 zoom for some birding (and cropping)...I will try myself

I have also ordered reverse ring for Rs.300 to try on my 50mm1.8

Also will put that thing on my 18-55mm

Soo many plans I hope I have enough time for all this


----------



## himangshu (May 6, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Super pics himangshu





digibrush said:


> @himangshu, nice shots.



Thanks guys!  My pics were re-sized to 1280x960 in *imgur.com/ . Original size is 4288x3216 i.e 14MP


----------



## toofan (May 7, 2011)

digibrush: 

Yes the backgruond were different color leaves and flowers.


----------



## arian29 (May 7, 2011)

*img821.imageshack.us/img821/1849/dsc0074vc.jpg

I took the above poc using the (Nikkon) 18-55mm lens, why was i not able to use the 55-200mm lens.. with it the camera just didn't fire ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2011)

arian29 said:


> I took the above poc using the (Nikkon) 18-55mm lens, why was i not able to use the 55-200mm lens.. with it the camera just didn't fire ?



I am sure u were trying to focus from too near....I dont know its minimum focus distance but it should be around 2-3 feet

Err BTW what is in the pic...is it lizzard


----------



## arian29 (May 8, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Err BTW what is in the pic...is it lizzard



lol ya...


----------



## toofan (May 8, 2011)

check this video about some compo rules.

YouTube - Photo Lessons - Episode 2.wmv


----------



## Sounava (May 8, 2011)

toofan said:


> check this video about some compo rules.
> 
> YouTube - Photo Lessons - Episode 2.wmv



You made the video? Really nice! Helped a lot!


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2011)

Today got this spider moving around

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TcZwTuoeVFI/AAAAAAAAGCc/iPZhSnnXkFM/s800/DSC_2569.JPG


----------



## himangshu (May 8, 2011)

^^ Awesome pic buddy


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

sujoyp, awesome pic man.
Did you photoshop a little for the blur?
What camera and lens you use ?
Just asking


----------



## toofan (May 8, 2011)

Sounava said:


> You made the video? Really nice! Helped a lot!



No I didn't. But glad it helped you.


Sujoy: Stunning work.


----------



## digibrush (May 8, 2011)

@sujoyp, amazing macro shot.

Birds again. 

*img861.imageshack.us/img861/9060/2birds.jpg

Croped in photoshop.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2011)

@ Himagshu...Thanks for liking

@techfreak...No I didnt do any blurring by photoshop...If u ever get to use 50mm reverse or on ET u will find that its bit difficult to control that blue...The blur is all over the place and focus is very little there

Pic was taken with nikon D3100 + 50mm 1.8+ ET

@toofan...still I am slightly disappointed by the colors...my diffuser (made with foam) is not working like I wanted...I am trying...

A question can my 55-200vr can help me anyways in macro photography...I am bit confused

@digibrush...Thanks...ur birding is going good...from Wednesday I will also try my hands on birding as my zoom lens will arrive


----------



## Tenida (May 8, 2011)

Here my photography.Hope you will like it.

Camera- Canon A520 and Nokia N79.

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/156601_1567273336513_1075813707_1275958_6419725_n.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/155203_1567273216510_1075813707_1275957_4387509_n.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/154961_1567273656521_1075813707_1275961_1474260_n.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/4444.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/88.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/55.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/44.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/6.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/154155_1567273016505_1075813707_1275955_6362202_n.jpg

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/8.jpg


----------



## himangshu (May 8, 2011)

Nice pics Tenida........ 

Some more pics from my Kodak M575 

*i.imgur.com/FAnAb.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YG0K0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xi3MB.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UfAqA.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 8, 2011)

@Tenida
Nice pics man. 
@Himangshu
Good job. One pic is little too dark.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2011)

@Tenida...some nice shots

@himangshu...u need to learn some composition....
1st pic...y dogs tail missing
2nd pic is fine
3rd pic what is the subject there...
4th pic what do you want to show us??

I may sound harsh but learn by looking at others pics...you can also look for pics in flicker.com and get ideas


----------



## himangshu (May 9, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @himangshu...u need to learn some composition....
> 1st pic...y dogs tail missing
> 2nd pic is fine
> 3rd pic what is the subject there...
> ...



*1st pic: Ya I know that the dog's tail is missing but the dog ran away after taking the pic so couldn't take another pic.

3rd pic: I took the picture of morning fog.

4th pic: I took the picture of the Buffaloes grazing in the field.*


----------



## Tenida (May 9, 2011)

@himangshu,thetechfreak,Sujoyp- Thank you very much for appreciating my photo


----------



## kjuvale (May 9, 2011)

@ toofan Thanks 
here are some photos I took today in Tulip Garden in Netherlands.

 *farm4.static.flickr.com/3191/5700720583_da9c6ddb97_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2490/5700722647_a5db56204f_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2179/5700734871_c021803867_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2795/5701281454_997058c889_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2001/5700687343_30bf4a5aff_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5700737583_985d63da87_z.jpg


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 9, 2011)

^^beautiful.. they look so real... 

which cam do u use?


----------



## kjuvale (May 10, 2011)

@pulkitpopli2004 Thanks  
Its Nikon D5100 with kit lens.

@sujoyp and toofan
Nice Macro shots, love those photos

Sujoyp: how hard it is to focus manually  50mm lens. Though Nikon is launching AF-S version, it costs doublt


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

@ kjuvale, nice colors.

@tenida, your 1st pic, which place is that? Nice pics, btw.


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2011)

^^ Its my village near Burdwan


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

^^Name please.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2011)

@kjuvale....focussing with 50mm i.8 is not at all difficult...but in dark situations due to our dull pentamirror viewfinder we find it difficult to focus.. Although in those situations I use live view to focus.
In good light situations u wont find it much difficult...but having autofocus is always useful


----------



## Tenida (May 10, 2011)

Skud said:


> ^^Name please.



Its called Memari


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

Have heard about it. BTW, that picture of the truck looks good, but may be you could have cropped the sky a little bit more. Just my suggestion.


----------



## Garbage (May 11, 2011)

Learn Photography: Online SLR Camera Simulator! - SLR Camera Simulator | Simulates a digital SLR camera


----------



## Tenida (May 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Have heard about it. BTW, that picture of the truck looks good, but may be you could have cropped the sky a little bit more. Just my suggestion.



I think its ok.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2011)

Tenida said:


> I think its ok.



Yup I too think its looking good that way...the sky is very beautiful to be cropped down


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

The sky is beautiful but taking half the frame which actually distracts from the subject. Just my opinion. Have a look at the attachment.


----------



## jagg89 (May 14, 2011)

@kjuvale Awsum shots!!

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5307/5652707656_2ebf2b67d9_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5652703228_1b8b40db0d_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2011)

I am soo happy today to purchase Nikkor 55-200 VR...My SLR family is complete now

18-55mm VR  - Normal Lens for wide shots
50mm 1.8 - Prime lens for low light shots and very sharp
55-200 VR - zoom lens
Extension Tube & Reverse ring for Macro pics (will adjust untill I have budget of Tamron 90mm)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc6gxzYBWlI/AAAAAAAAGDA/91oLy0VgAow/s800/14052011162.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc6g8TokBkI/AAAAAAAAGDE/wyioUOvXjHw/s800/DSC_2641.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (May 14, 2011)

^Nice Gear man!! what was the total damage done?


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2011)

@jagg
total = 29+5+11+0.5+0.5 = 46k 

still I dont have a flash and a tripod which i will get in next 2-3 months

Ok now I was testing of 55-200 and its smooth and fast

1 example of moon shot...Actual pic at full zoom
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc7Dyn70xmI/AAAAAAAAGDo/-DkU-RdbYfs/s800/DSC_2655.JPG

now the crop
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc7DpEVCP0I/AAAAAAAAGDk/Mbuch6vv7_U/s800/DSC_2655.JPG

I think its good enough for the 1st try...will try to get sharper moon later


----------



## ayush_chh (May 15, 2011)

toofan said:


> Wow Sujoy: Excellent work there. Fantastic shots. Where did you get that jumping spider. I am also searching for these. And the IQ of D3100 is just superb. Why don't you post on jjmehta also. there your work will be seen by great photographers and you will get better suggestions from masters.
> 
> Two from my side.
> 
> ...



I LOVE THEM!!!! Awesome work there !! Keeping them as my Desktop Wallpaper for sometime ...just cannot resisit


----------



## kjuvale (May 15, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @kjuvale....focussing with 50mm i.8 is not at all difficult...but in dark situations due to our dull pentamirror viewfinder we find it difficult to focus.. Although in those situations I use live view to focus.
> In good light situations u wont find it much difficult...but having autofocus is always useful



Thanks Sujoyp. Most probably will get soon this one, but because of budget was thinking if I should get 55-200 or 50 mm first. Maybe will wait for 50mm AF-S to check if prices drop a little bit.

btw nice kit, you have almost complete range


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

@kjuvale thanks....I say get 55-200mm for now...as a newbie I didnt find usefullness of 50mm prime other then combining it with ET for macro

I bought 50mm used for 4k thinking that with ET I can take macro as well as I get one of the best nikon prime lens...dual functionality u see

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc9BLpmunVI/AAAAAAAAGEM/e6l_jhBXU54/s640/DSC_2684.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc9BMj5RBcI/AAAAAAAAGEQ/_Z24OzMFO6I/s800/DSC_2694.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc9BQRQNwjI/AAAAAAAAGEY/UAohbVXTRGA/s640/DSC_2711.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc9BRnWGWKI/AAAAAAAAGEc/aHaelS_CpR4/s640/DSC_2718.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc9BSd6XxdI/AAAAAAAAGEg/_4xKCg6sDRs/s640/DSC_2742.JPG

I forgot to activate VR in the lens & it cost me soo many pics my mistake


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2011)

The pics are still good without VR, especially the last two. 3rd one has an amazing bokeh.


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

a_medico said:


> The pics are still good without VR, especially the last two. 3rd one has an amazing bokeh.



Thanks medico


----------



## jagg89 (May 15, 2011)

sujoy: thats great!! the picture quality is awesome!.. moon shot seems very clean... n others are also nice shots especially 4th pic is great!!


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

@thanks jagg  I am soo motivated now


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2011)

*Stuck on a rainy day*

Was held up 2hrs at the traffic signal, probably my longest wait in traffic. Took an opportunity to click through the vehicle's glass. 

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/7245/rain1g.jpg



*img695.imageshack.us/img695/7575/img6216a.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

Actually looking great...very colorful


----------



## kjuvale (May 15, 2011)

@sujoyp: Very nice pics, last 2 and especially a pic of dog is amazing. 
so, these are with 55-200?

@a_medico amazing shots, colourful


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @sujoyp: Very nice pics, last 2 and especially a pic of dog is amazing.
> so, these are with 55-200?



yaah those were taken with Nikkor 55-200mm VR (without using VR)..Thank you for liking

Now some macro shots
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc-gQtX5fWI/AAAAAAAAGFE/0MvbSMBf9rs/s800/DSC_2783.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc-gSQWtPAI/AAAAAAAAGFI/ADKzrAer8uw/s800/DSC_2785.JPG
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/Tc-gUOZ0LdI/AAAAAAAAGFM/5TMxzFZxu1s/s800/DSC_2788.JPG

2nd and 3rd were shot by 50mm 1.8 and 1st was shot with 50mm+ET


----------



## Sounava (May 15, 2011)

Congratulations Sujoy on your purchase


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Congratulations Sujoy on your purchase



Thank you


----------



## Faun (May 15, 2011)

This thread is planes now 

Sukhoi 30 MKI
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3396/5721673801_7eeea746fc_z.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3462/5721672933_ba15efa9ca_z.jpg

Airliners:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2770/5721672097_19bf82338d_z.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3272/5722229904_8b660e0a71_z.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2392/5721670325_12a8d729ab_z.jpg

Like this one 
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3595/5722228594_5d62770429_z.jpg


@a_medico second shot reminds of some movie

@sujoy late in the thread to congratulate you on the purchase. Good shots.


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2011)

Thanks faun

planes r looking superb...did u shot them from airport?? and using 18-105mm lens??


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2011)

@Faun which movie?

Amazing clicks. Crystal sharp. First two and last one are just awesome. Did you click them in Pune?


----------



## Sounava (May 15, 2011)

Awesome pictures! In the 3rd and 4th "airliners" the skies have blended so well, for a second I thought the two planes are in the same frame


----------



## kjuvale (May 16, 2011)

@Faun Amazing snaps of planes

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/Tdg5o3kYhcI/AAAAAAAADds/6oVl-yLvFRg/s640/DSC_0099-3.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdAn23SgsFI/AAAAAAAADYE/tmTOpNDzziA/s640/DSC_0057.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdAn2Tt3i7I/AAAAAAAADYA/RH53EHWxtnE/s640/DSC_0052.jpg


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> planes r looking superb...did u shot them from airport?? and using 18-105mm lens??


Thanks. I live near Lohegaon airpot (4-5 kms). Shot these with 18-105mm. Yet to shot the sukhoi with tricolor.




a_medico said:


> @Faun which movie?


Theme of bungee jumping of their own and the colors of sad movie



a_medico said:


> Amazing clicks. Crystal sharp. First two and last one are just awesome. Did you click them in Pune?


Thanks. Yeah, Pune only.



Sounava said:


> Awesome pictures! In the 3rd and 4th "airliners" the skies have blended so well, for a second I thought the two planes are in the same frame


lol...it does look like that. 




kjuvale said:


> @Faun Amazing snaps of planes


Thanks. Your pics are always so rich in color. All I see at my place is faded pollution ridden sky.


@all
Last saturday I tried to click moon behind scattered clouds in sky at night but was not able to get the clouds in picture. It was all black. Tried higher f number and higher shutter speed too. How do I get 

Here is the example of how I wished to capture the shot
*latebloomerbuds.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/nite-sky-0013.jpg


----------



## sygeek (May 16, 2011)

@kjuvale: Awesome pictures, seeing your photographs remind me of the phrase "A picture is worth a thousand words".


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2011)

@kjuvale..really ur pics r soo beautiful...nice

@ faun...I too tried that pic yesterday..I will post the original pic itself..see if u like it

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdEwyGd1dRI/AAAAAAAAGG0/0pEPJ8_4ebw/s800/DSC_2804.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdEwxfkh9PI/AAAAAAAAGGw/0LmOw4VPOFs/s640/DSC_2876.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdEwv2-cImI/AAAAAAAAGGs/XpzTUtwu5Dg/s640/DSC_2853.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdEwudMYGPI/AAAAAAAAGGo/BtSLwPC3A6w/s640/DSC_2852.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (May 17, 2011)

@ All : Thanks 

@sujoyp Moon pic is very nice

here are some more, I had been to small medieval village last Sunday, there I took these pics (some posted above). 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdAnsmDAzsI/AAAAAAAADZk/e9gw1HZy6wc/s640/DSC_0010.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdAnuizyNhI/AAAAAAAADX0/dVpq9lg7qHQ/s570/DSC_0016.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdGGJuhmwEI/AAAAAAAADaA/nu6qemJudRc/s570/DSC_0032-2.jpg

Here i used selective colour mode on D5100, not fan of it though 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdAnrNUU7VI/AAAAAAAADXk/ko8WPYB4N-c/s640/DSC_0012.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 17, 2011)

@Sujoyp, moon shot is nice. But ur birds photos have grain, why?

Posting some of my shots.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3161/5727946608_9b96b77bf8_z.jpg
Chameleon_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5727390745_698937c704_z.jpg
Framing_Trial by rH1twick, on Flickr
(Tried a framing shot, tips to improve...)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3255/5727944168_1d3ee34bca_z.jpg
Chameleon by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5214/5727387365_1fcb79445a_z.jpg
Dragonfly by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5727941450_ac68945fb6_z.jpg
Butterfly_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5216/5727385461_c19f1d5d9b_z.jpg
BUtterfly_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5263/5727384443_49f1807aa6_z.jpg
Flower_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3511/5727377017_f3d5a565c3_z.jpg
Cactus_3 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5166/5727374479_d99049349f_z.jpg
Leaf_3 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5084/5727371067_a239b6882c_z.jpg
Leaf_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr
(replaced the background with black one)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5727364335_909a13252c_z.jpg
Edited_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr
(With a DSLR and macro lense this would have been a gr8 one, but I could go this much close only)


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2011)

@kjuvale ur 1st and 2nd shot r great

@rhitwick ,, great shot...liked most of them...yaa macro lens would have made some difference...but ur composition r perferct

And yes the bird shot have grain coz I shot them in evening and all of them are 1600 ISO or 2000ISO ...soo a bit grainy


----------



## digibrush (May 17, 2011)

Friends, everyone post nice images. thanks everyone.

I have a suggestion, just a suggestion no offense please. 

Post your best shot. just 2 or three. It helps to enjoy every pic more minutely and closely.
Also post the pic with which you want to tell something or want to learn something. In this way this threat become more interesting.

Share your experiences, your ideas with your every pic.

Its just my opinion. 

*Please... no offense* if anything wrong with me.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2011)

digibrush said:


> Friends, everyone post nice images. thanks everyone.
> 
> I have a suggestion, just a suggestion no offense please.
> 
> ...



dont be soo defensive bro...ur thought is correct...but we can not give a message to every pic specially macro ones...yaa we can share settings if u want


----------



## digibrush (May 17, 2011)

^^ Thanks  for your appreciation.



> dont be soo defensive bro...ur thought is correct...but we can not give a message to every pic specially macro ones...yaa we can share settings if u want



Actually a good photograph never need any interpretation or description.
The image itself reflect your ideas convey your massages.

That is what I want to say to everyone, post a few but something meaningful, your true experiments.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2011)

yaah but photography is an art and everyone have their own interpretation...

I have usually seen that the pic I am not much interested but came good get soo much appriciation in flicker community...but the pic I love gets no views at all specially macro ones

Donno whats the funda there...but really its upto u if u like it its ur choice...if someone dosnt its his


----------



## digibrush (May 17, 2011)

^^ true.
I just wanna say post a few and best, not a whole lot. 

A selective choice is always reflect your creative mind.
May be that is what you want to say in your above post, different people different thoughts.

Your choice will say what is your conception and your artistic sense about photography.
Your choice will tell what you think about art photography .


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 17, 2011)

Here are few of my shots 
Camera Canon IXUS 100 IS (Manual Mode) 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5225/5728583542_0f4c0464ae_z.jpg
TAJ

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/5728033495_bb7ae6c133_z.jpg
Taj mahal Mosque 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5266/5728038131_02c7537bb0_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2495/5728034807_0f51d5a273_b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2576/5728588220_2e477a2a56_b.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3044/5728584032_ba7a964efb_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5106/5728582692_2688186923_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5268/5728030821_ea19ba9a89_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2526/5728030409_52278ddf47_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5728029771_90bb2b79dc_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5213/5728028717_f9c4c32e91_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2657/5728583186_e8d017b94c_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5208/5728027249_394e0fe5e8_z.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 17, 2011)

*@Hsakarp_kahtap*

Some nice snaps.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2011)

@Hsakarp_kahtap yaah some snaps r really nice specially the redstone bulildings...


----------



## jagg89 (May 17, 2011)

Great Pics by everyone!



> I have usually seen that the pic I am not much interested but came good get soo much appriciation in flicker community...but the pic I love gets no views at all specially macro ones
> 
> Donno whats the funda there...but really its upto u if u like it its ur choice...if someone dosnt its his



True


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 18, 2011)

Thanks  Skud and Sujoyp


----------



## digibrush (May 18, 2011)

Here is my comments(extremely my personal feelings) about the images of page 116.

a_medico.
Really nice pics, dreamy with sad lights. Very artistic. Keep creating.

sujoyp
His first macro shot is good and informative.

Faun
He try with some different subject. And capture them nicely. His last two shot is lovely, specially last one.

kjuvale
I am sorry I don't found anything special with his images. But they are looking good.

Faun again
this time he experiments with moon and clouds. Very nice effort.

sujoyp again
He also with moon-clouds and some birds. first bird pic is very nice.


kjuvale again
This time I like his second one and forth. Specially 2nd one is wonderful. Animal on the ground and a tiny bird flying in the distance blue sky is really very artistic. I am not sure will it be much better without the left tree or not.

rhitwick
His 3rd shot is awesome. And in my opinion(it is extremely my personal opinion) it is the best I have seen in this page. 
combination of sharp thorn and the lizard, I got something more out of it, It is really verrry nice.

Hsakarp_kahtap
His 6th one is great. The clouds and the colour create a true historic feeling with the image. Lovely and very successful shot.

thanks everyone.


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2011)

@digibrush thanks digibrush to check each picture with soo minor details
ur comments are wonderful


----------



## Hsakarp_kahtap (May 18, 2011)

> Hsakarp_kahtap
> His 6th one is great. The clouds and the colour create a true historic feeling with the image. Lovely and very successful shot.


 thanks digibrush , i  appreciate you like it


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2011)

My kittie
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdVijg4bN3I/AAAAAAAAGIU/yg92KStrHwA/s640/DSC_2889.JPG

People may say that its grainy but I can not use flash on my pets...they dont like it.


----------



## Skud (May 20, 2011)

Looks like a ferocious animal!!! Well taken.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2011)

@sujoy good shot. The cat has some sharp teeth.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2011)

Thanks skud and rhitwik....will try to take a similar snap from front  zoom is really useful here


----------



## jagg89 (May 20, 2011)

Woa dats one scary Yawn  nice shot


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2011)

nice shot sujoyp !


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2011)

Thanks jagg & faun 

Today morning got my first perfect bird shot
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdcetXw9DBI/AAAAAAAAGJI/A6yQFeZyHNI/s640/DSC_2999.JPG


----------



## Skud (May 21, 2011)

Nice. Keep on snapping & posting.


----------



## kjuvale (May 22, 2011)

@digibrush Thanks for comments 
@sujoyp: Nice snap of Cat and bird 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdgSHtL9rnI/AAAAAAAADcM/7S1jnFUkxYk/s640/DSC_0095.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_jE17yDQM1Zs/TdgSQoXzueI/AAAAAAAADc4/TLaEdBFXJas/s640/DSC_0192.jpg


----------



## Sounava (May 22, 2011)

Tomorrow I got the Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D lens   Yippiee!!  Now to buy an extension tube


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Tomorrow I got the Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8 D lens   Yippiee!!  Now to buy an extension tube



congrats...get ET and tell me ur exp with it

Ok I went to birding today with my small zoom lens


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdjYWxOX_FI/AAAAAAAAGKI/BgXmCviQk9Q/s640/DSC_3140.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdjYf666YpI/AAAAAAAAGKk/GR96Hsjokms/s640/DSC_3180.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdjYhbn_C0I/AAAAAAAAGKo/3ygbD3wYJdM/s640/DSC_3186.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdjYiaaNf1I/AAAAAAAAGKs/EV678Am-QTM/s640/DSC_3198.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdjYnJre60I/AAAAAAAAGK4/IZm02EXFR4E/s640/DSC_3214.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdjYoZtRcTI/AAAAAAAAGK8/Joex7AaOkfY/s640/DSC_3221.JPG

Hope u will like it


----------



## rhitwick (May 22, 2011)

@sujoyp, some mice shots there but only one photo I found standing out there is the 5th one. Bird+barbed wire fence.

Very good composition.

But, this is how I would like to see it.
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3182/5746454096_523b68d986.jpg
Sujoup_edited_framed by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (May 22, 2011)

@sujoyp, very goods snaps. Particularly like the parrot.


----------



## digibrush (May 22, 2011)

@sujoyp, definitely 5th one is your best .


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

Thank you rhitwik, digibrush and skud for appreciation

@rhitwik....b&w pic is good but I still love the shiny blue tone on the bird


----------



## Sounava (May 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> congrats...get ET and tell me ur exp with it
> 
> Ok I went to birding today with my small zoom lens



Thanks  The build quality is really nice! Btw, for how much did you get the ET? It was a set of 3 ETs? And some really nice bird pictures  I am itching to get that 55-200 VR  Gotto save some money


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2011)

Awesome pics everyone.
@sujoyp
like your pics. Birding  photos are great.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2011)

@thanks sounava & thetechfreak

I got the ET for Rs.600 from ebay.in ...get the cheapest one...local made ET are same quality dosent matter.

I must admit that although 55-200 VR is good for general purpose zooming its less for birding...I shot soo many small birds but they didnt come up well and I could not crop it..for birding u have to get minimum 55-300VR


----------



## Sounava (May 23, 2011)

^ Yeah I saw in eBay. There are some ETs costing around 400 also. So I can get them safely? 

Yes I think 55-200 will serve my purpose well. I will not get much chance to shoot birds anyway.


----------



## shwetanshu (May 24, 2011)

Clicked these at Malpe beach, Mangalore

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2338/5749574679_eb868bb5c9_b.jpg
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5749574477_1618dbc8ed_b.jpg
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/5750120082_7b79386dbb_b.jpg
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2264/5749574879_181fa86e30_b.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

The 3rd one doesn't look so good. rest are pretty good.


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2011)

@shwetanshu....I liked 1 & 2

I know people r soo bored of my pics...but I am learning daily

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdvR1jUFLYI/AAAAAAAAGLw/DH4xWzXWcc4/s800/DSC_3317.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdvR6XJp0vI/AAAAAAAAGL0/MnkjitkcWJQ/s640/DSC_3313.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TdvSJ9fwVBI/AAAAAAAAGME/OmzZU4TDsCg/s640/DSC_3314.JPG

Thank You


----------



## Skud (May 24, 2011)

2nd one, pretty good.


----------



## Stuge (May 25, 2011)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3084/5755817600_14a7bcbfe5_z.jpg

Yesterday,Got these Royal Wedding  Stamps .Still waiting to  receive the full package though


----------



## toofan (May 25, 2011)

very clean stuge.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2282/5750237894_f141e204c9_b.jpg
Hover-Fly by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2011)

Great to see stuge and toofan posting


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Sujoy, Stuge and Toofan. Awesome pics.
You guys really focus very well.

Manual or auto?
I guess manual..


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2011)

My shots r autofocus...but I saw yesterday that after 6 evening autofocus was useless...soo tried manual focus...toofans macro is surely manual focus


----------



## toofan (May 26, 2011)

for macros, manual focus is the accurate method to focus may not be the fastest. And for general photography autofocus is the quickest way to go.


----------



## shiwa436 (May 26, 2011)

Wow.. I miss you guys....

I never visited this section before nd photography is not my hobby...
but now, I'mn considering it as one.......


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2011)

shiwa436 said:


> Wow.. I miss you guys....
> 
> I never visited this section before nd photography is not my hobby...
> but now, I'mn considering it as one.......



Yaah Its a very nice and creative hobby (although I am not much creative)

And at least for this hobby people will appreciate us...

No appreciation for tech knowledge nowdays


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-FPrrolSuDnY/TeHdLhMKozI/AAAAAAAAGNU/R8KNLrWtGTc/s640/image001.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sSTPorFts3k/TeHdMEaYpRI/AAAAAAAAGNY/AeLcz4vKnOA/s640/image002.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tO0Ct_Yqo2M/TeHdQjHLr1I/AAAAAAAAGNk/FH06aZU2CpA/s640/image005.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Adu6d-sj9sE/TeHdUnuPvEI/AAAAAAAAGN0/lgn-XuHKJx0/s640/image009.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-FjArOuXjyR0/TeHdaN7rqCI/AAAAAAAAGOQ/zGgrFyI0TD8/s640/image016.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-oaQE-tRY-Co/TeHdexucsnI/AAAAAAAAGOk/aAkyLc6fKLM/s640/image021.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Where do you get so much fauna to shoot? 

Nice pics, btw. The first squirrel one was superb only for the obstruction at the lower right side.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

Thanks ...I know that railing came in between..

I went to park in the morning at 6 to 8  didnt find much birds today


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Which park?


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

There is a ambazari lake garden in Nagpur...I went there


----------



## jagg89 (May 29, 2011)

some nice shots sujoyp... 1st one would have been a great shot if railing didn't interfere but still good.....

4th one is looking like 2 big eyes are looking towards the squirrels..


----------



## Skud (May 29, 2011)

Lucky you. No such park here at Patna.


----------



## rhitwick (May 29, 2011)

@Sujoy, second shot is superb. Bird n d reflection is very clear...


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

@skud jagg ritwik...thanks all

Actually today I didnt get much birds there like last time...might be because of cloudy weather...

if any of u have question that y I posted those 2 squirrels between better shots Actually it looks like a wife squirrel scolding husband squirrel...and poor husband shrunk on its place just an imagination


----------



## kjuvale (May 29, 2011)

Great Pics Sujoy as always 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vtpPWWhXOak/TeJY-eSVxdI/AAAAAAAADjE/EkMdUkFHtx8/s640/DSC_0581-2.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3t4Xpf1l0mQ/TeJY9g036OI/AAAAAAAADjA/nk7qcwIn0Dk/s640/DSC_0591-2.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2011)

@kjuvale thanks...ur 2nd pic looks good..


----------



## Tenida (May 29, 2011)

@sujoyp nice shots man.Keep it up


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @sujoyp nice shots man.Keep it up



Thanks Tenida....I am learning


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2011)

@sujoyp
Nice shots. 
@kjuvale
I think you should start captioning your pics and make a travelogue on flickr. That would be really nice.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

@sujoyp
man you're photography is one of the toppest I have ever seen. Especially the close up's of bee's ,etc


@ kjuvale
Great pics


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2011)

Thanks faun and techfreak

@techfreak...u know I have a long way to go...I dont have good composition skills and nor good control over flash...long way friend


----------



## kjuvale (May 31, 2011)

@Sujoy and thetechfreak: thanks 

@Faun: thanks for tip, I was trying to upload pics on Flickr, but there is 300mb limit per month, may be i should limit my no of shots I upload.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @Sujoy and thetechfreak: thanks
> 
> @Faun: thanks for tip, I was trying to upload pics on Flickr, but there is 300mb limit per month, may be i should limit my no of shots I upload.



u upload more then 300mb files...do u upload full size 4mb file...I upload sized down 1 mb file...soo 300 files r enough on flicker


----------



## rajin (May 31, 2011)

here is some of my experiments...


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Nice work, rajin. Which place is this?


----------



## toofan (May 31, 2011)

Rajin: awesome take.

Hope I did not posted these earlier. 

*Please view in larger size.*
1.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2266/5718338474_67ac6118e2_b.jpg

2.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2044/5717764289_e7667e3ce6_b.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

Now I'm frightened. Nice shots, toofan.


----------



## Sounava (May 31, 2011)

Ok here goes two photos from my Portrait taking attempts:

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5296/5538899233_8a7f3f8934_z.jpg
DSC_1508_Signed by Sounava, on Flickr


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5212/5539465310_c956355773_z.jpg
DSC_1509_Signed by Sounava, on Flickr


----------



## KDroid (May 31, 2011)

@sujoyp : Each of your posted photo is great! I totally enjoy your photography!


----------



## Skud (May 31, 2011)

@sounava, 1st one is nice.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2011)

@kunal...thanks for liking

@ toofan ...although I have seen them soo many times(on flicker, jjmehta etc) but still like them...

@Sounava seen them on flicker...nice shots...I would love to do something like that but dont have a model 
Toofan have a young model...no pics of him anymore???


----------



## Sounava (May 31, 2011)

Skud said:


> @sounava, 1st one is nice.


Thanks 



sujoyp said:


> @Sounava seen them on flicker...nice shots...I would love to do something like that but dont have a model
> Toofan have a young model...no pics of him anymore???


Thanks  I also have 3 or 4 more pics of the same series but I have not uploaded them anywhere due to sheer lazyness! Gotto seriously reduce this lazyness of mine  
And she is my cousin. I return home for around 5days every 3 months and she visits maximum 1-2 times during that period so you see I also don't get much photo taking opportunities either


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2011)

BTW I took 5 photo-sessions of nearly 500pics of my ahmm GF ...but sadly she prohibited me to upload/share any of them...

Soo in search of a cuter model


----------



## Sounava (Jun 1, 2011)

You have taken 500 photos of your GF and you say you do not have any model?


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

His GF is not allowing him to upload/share the pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounava said:


> You have taken 500 photos of your GF and you say you do not have any model?



Really I took those pics but cant show/share with anyone


----------



## Stuge (Jun 1, 2011)

Framed 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2111/5779382366_e5a4eafc79_z.jpg

Framed | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2011)

@Stuge nice b&W image


----------



## Skud (Jun 1, 2011)

@stuge, that's really good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2011)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Nsp01aYyivA/TeZe9qPtRVI/AAAAAAAAGPQ/VYB64nh9LU4/s800/DSC_1440.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lAqTKrfcmJQ/TeZe_C0exAI/AAAAAAAAGPU/ryD43HWh0V0/s640/DSC_3657.JPG

This beautiful light effect got ruined by those buildings

Any suggestion to improve the pic is welcome....I have no idea this time


----------



## Sounava (Jun 2, 2011)

^ Go to the roof of that building and take the pic 
In the peacock feather, the low DoF is not working. You should have used a small aperture.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2011)

@Sounava I was on the roof at that time...these r bungalows soo not possible 

For feather i will try again...through ET its very difficult to imagine the result at smaller aperture coz it becomes very dark (I use live view) I will try again

Edit : I forgot to tell u that I can not take the pic of whole feather coz the focus distance is nearly 2 inch beyond that everything would be out of focus...in any case the focus area would be only that much as seen in figure...

If I take the pic with 50mm only it would not be that sharp as now


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

@sujoyp
the pic from the roof are arguably one of the best of this thread.
I love it man!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2011)

@ thetechfreak...thanks for the appreciation


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2011)

@sujoyp
could you pls say what shuter speed and other setting you were using?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2011)

I can tell u after I reach home...u can check the exif info of the file for the time being

I generally take pics in aperture priority and in this pic I may have put the exposure as -1 or -2 ..just my guss..


----------



## Stuge (Jun 2, 2011)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3417/5786170045_d72d6d4dd4_z.jpg

*www.flickr.com/photos/ilovewalkman/5786170045/in/photostream


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

@stuge, that's artistic.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @sujoyp
> could you pls say what shuter speed and other setting you were using?



ISO 200, aperture priority F 5.6 (shutter 1/1250), exposure -7, matrix metering, lens nikkor 55-200 VR


@stuge how did u make this effect ...is it photoshopped


----------



## Stuge (Jun 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @stuge how did u make this effect ...is it photoshopped



Nope ,its a day time long exposure of 30 sec .Taken using 10 stop filter .


++++++++++

thanks guys


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

Stuge said:


> Trees,Clouds and Sky | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


This is one awesome image! 



sujoyp said:


> For feather i will try again...through ET its very difficult to imagine the result at smaller aperture coz it becomes very dark (I use live view) I will try again


When you enter live view, the lens stays at the aperture at which you enter the live view. So choose a large aperture, enter live view, it will remain bright, now change the aperture and take the pic. 



sujoyp said:


> Edit : I forgot to tell u that I can not take the pic of whole feather coz the focus distance is nearly 2 inch beyond that everything would be out of focus...in any case the focus area would be only that much as seen in figure...


Try the method I said above, use the smallest aperture and slow shutter speed (fix the camera somehow first).


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

WIll try ur method will post result in evening


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 3, 2011)

52MM CLOSE UP LENS+ND+CPL FILTER KIT 4 PANASONIC FZ100 | eBay

is this good or i can get a better deal elsewhere. I have no idea about the same. I own a panasonic FZ100. Presently i am in bangalore


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2011)

y do you want one of those...ur FZ100 must have 4mm macro distance and bigg zoom...if u want ND and CPL filters get it from good brand..

getting it from poor brand will make the pics blurry/hazy ..

remember using these may substantially derease the pic quality


----------



## Sounava (Jun 3, 2011)

Using a makeshift light tent kinda thing 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5793132164_3701916a26_z.jpg
Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8D by Sounava, on Flickr


----------



## shwetanshu (Jun 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> y do you want one of those...ur FZ100 must have 4mm macro distance and bigg zoom...if u want ND and CPL filters get it from good brand..
> 
> getting it from poor brand will make the pics blurry/hazy ..
> 
> remember using these may substantially derease the pic quality



can u suggest some brands and the price?


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 3, 2011)

@sujoyp nice pics!

@Stuge awesome as always 

@Sounava Nice work man!

@shwetanshu
i bought a Marumi CPL for my FZ35 few months back.. its pretty good.. i think i got it for around Rs.1100-1200.. i dont remember the exact price.. do check the thread size of your lens... mine has a unusual size of 46mm had to buy a 46-52mm conversion ring for using the filter.. dont knw what size is fz100..


----------



## Sounava (Jun 4, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @Sounava Nice work man!


Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

@Sounava...great work...the lighting look superb...


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 4, 2011)

@Stuge: amazing pics
@Sounava: nice work. and @Sujoyp: love that light effect pic.

Just one question,now that new Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8g is launched (~200€) and 35mm 1.8g costs same, I was thinking to get one of these. Need suggestion for which lens I should go for,  35mm or 50mm? I would like to shoot outdoor as well as thinking for portraits too. I read that 50mm is great portrait lens, but for outdoor its little tele. So not able to decide


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2011)

I found 50mm a bit too much for potraits....If i was to judge I would get 35mm

With 50mm I am not even able to take head to foot pic from 3-4 feet

BTW thanks for liking my pic


----------



## Sounava (Jun 4, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @Sounava...great work...the lighting look superb...


Thanks  Yup I spent 2hours to take that shot 



kjuvale said:


> @Sounava: nice work
> 
> Just one question,now that new Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8g is launched (~200€) and 35mm 1.8g costs same, I was thinking to get one of these. Need suggestion for which lens I should go for,  35mm or 50mm? I would like to shoot outdoor as well as thinking for portraits too. I read that 50mm is great portrait lens, but for outdoor its little tele. So not able to decide


Thanks 

About 35mm f/1.8 vs 50mm f/1.8: You will have to decide yourself which lens you want to go for. I am writing the general guidelines regarding the lenses, you ultimately decide what you want.

First of all, I assume you already have a kit less (18-55mm). So both 35mm and 50mm are covered by that lens. So there must be reasons to go for these primes right? The reasons are: Sharper images, nice bokeh, and the aperture. Now coming to the aperture: How does an aperture of f/1.8 help?
1. When you compose an image and press the shutter button to autofocus, the lens always stays wide open at f/1.8. The large opening implies that more light is falling on the mirror and getting reflected to the autofocus module. So you will get amazingly fast focus even in low light, where as the kit lens will struggle to get autofocus because the lenses will be open @ say f/4.5 at 35mm and f/5.6 at 50mm. 
2. When you want to blur the backgrounds nicely and want shallow depth of field effect, you can use wide apertures which was not possible with the kit lenses.
3. Larger aperture means you can use fast shutter speeds to get the same equivalent exposure than would have been possible to get with a kit lens. So, in low light situations, you can simply use a larger aperture and you don't need to crank the ISO up. 

Now you need to decide what you want:
Keeping the above said things in mind, a 35mm f/1.8 will give you a "normal" field of view of 52mm and will become an excellent indoor lens. Think of birthday parties and gatherings. It will of course be useful for outdoors too. But portraits (like headshots, shots from the bust up) are not possible in general. 

50mm lens will give you an equivalent field of view of 75mm which is very near to the ideal portrait length of 85mm. When you will take portraits with this lens at say 1.8, you will get amazingly blurred backgrounds and the attention will be drawn to the face.

So decide whether you want an all purpose lens or a portrait lens. If I were you I would have gone for the 35mm f/1.8. Infact that is the main reason why I bought the cheap 50mm non focus motor version @ 5.4k. When I need to shoot portraits I can live with manual focussing. I do not see myself spending 12k just for taking portraits. 35mm f/1.8 will come to more you to me atleast and is really worth the 12k. Note that the new 50mm f/1.8 is an FX lens and full frame users will buy this lens for the same reason you will buy the 35mm f/1.8. 

Also, although the 35mm f/1.8 is an DX lens, with an exception you will get excellent corner to corner sharpness with this lens because the image circle cast by this lens is large enough to be even used with FX bodies with almost negligible vignetting.


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Jun 4, 2011)

does the d5100 have a built in Intervalometer ???
 if not how else do you take time lapse shots
 can you please post a guide or tutorial 
 or atleast a link to it


----------



## Sounava (Jun 4, 2011)

cyberdragon007 said:


> does the d5100 have a built in Intervalometer ???
> if not how else do you take time lapse shots
> can you please post a guide or tutorial
> or atleast a link to it


I answered this in your other thread.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2011)

@Sounava...I tried ur idea with 50mm+ET but still the DOF is very thin its not possible to get full image in focus...
Then I took the pic with 50mm directly..pic was sharp but didnt look soo beautiful

1st with 50mm+macro

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-T3j--M3PaIs/TepOSm1P1bI/AAAAAAAAGP4/MRxd_sHR4h0/s800/DSC_3769.JPG

2nd with 50mm 1.8

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ONw8CEXBQqA/TeqBFCEDXUI/AAAAAAAAGQM/IcvBubcEEdg/s800/DSC_3782.JPG

both are unedited image ,50mm pic was cropped from top, 50mm+ET is not cropped


----------



## Sounava (Jun 5, 2011)

At what aperture did you shoot for the pic with ET? Also, the image perspective is little tilted. Try taking vertically from top. Usually a place remains in focus so if the feather is in one plane, it is supposed to remain in focus.

Btw, somehow this new attempted picture looks nicer than the previous attempt. 

Another thing, can you see you eBay purchase history and give me the link of the eBay seller from whom you bought the ET?


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 5, 2011)

@Sounava:  Thanks a lot for detailed information, very useful. Most probably I will go for 35mm 1.8G. And yes right now I am using kit lens 18-55mm. 

here is one Photo I took in one village Bad Münstereifel.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2362/5797375503_002ddf3019_z.jpg
Bad Münstereifel Rathaus by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## msn (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are couple of pics from me..!!

HDR Image -

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mvCIiyUPSFc/Teqpv9Cva7I/AAAAAAAAAQ0/8MseD6nckhQ/s400/Hdr_my_locality.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zLS3qFFMMds/TeqpvallffI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/KXxRI6BH5w0/s400/3364856287_ea76257995_z.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-PT6ied68OKg/Teqpv5klmQI/AAAAAAAAAQ0/kQU0mFvcrB0/s400/mysore-palace.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Jun 5, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @Sounava:  Thanks a lot for detailed information, very useful. Most probably I will go for 35mm 1.8G. And yes right now I am using kit lens 18-55mm.


You are welcome. I saw your photos in flickr. You can also consider saving up and buy an ultra wide angle lens after sometime, like the Sigma 10-20 variable aperture or the Sigma 10-20 f/3.5 because from the kind of photos I saw you have taken, I think you will really benefit from an ultra wide angle lens and will fall in love with it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2011)

@msn post bigger images please...nice shots

@sounava....I think I took it at f8 this time...but frankly I would say u try to use it once u will know whats the problem

The problem actually is thin focus area and focus distance is 3 inches...It just wont have whole thing in focus...but yes we can crop it..

when we try to take pic of an insect its not that we want to blurr the body and keep the eyes sharp but its just the focus area is soo thin that either we can keep the eyes in focus or the body....both can only be kept in focus if insect is very small like a mosquito

Ex - *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zFYIeBGXGz0/Ter7EZ5wsWI/AAAAAAAAGQw/OfB2xYGKY9U/s640/DSC_1463.jpg

If whole thing is to be kept sharp then consider macro lens

And it was not a photographic shot but just a test soo tilt is ok

My morning catch 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4OWF-E5DuS0/Ter664HBsbI/AAAAAAAAGQo/xpba0nr7enA/s640/DSC_3815.JPG

2nd pic is soo beautiful...I love it
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Tb9MEVkw-Y4/Ter7BlnJ65I/AAAAAAAAGQs/x6snKq6SBaQ/s800/DSC_3823.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 5, 2011)

@kjuvale nice.. i think you should try some HDR's its a beautiful place with great architecture!

@msn Nice shots! would love to see them in bigger size..

@sujoy


> when we try to take pic of an insect its not that we want to blurr the body and keep the eyes sharp but its just the focus area is soo thin that either we can keep the eyes in focus or the body....both can only be kept in focus if insect is very small like a mosquito


you can try focus stacking.. i have not tried it myself though but have seen some amazing results. just search it.. but i think it will be very difficult to achieve especially with insects as they move so quickly..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @sujoy
> 
> you can try focus stacking.. i have not tried it myself though but have seen some amazing results. just search it.. but i think it will be very difficult to achieve especially with insects as they move so quickly..




I know focus stacking...saw toofans pic...its a great technique...will see


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 5, 2011)

@Sujoy: Your first pic has Angrybirds look  and third one is just amazing.

@Jagg89: I never tried HDR, but this time I had shot image with bracketing, so here is result:
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2696/5799147917_b784128613_z.jpg
Bad Münstereifel by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2011)

@kjuvale the cloud in HDR look soo good...sadly I dont have bracketing opton in my cam...will try manually when I have a tripod

the first pic was a example to show thin focus area ...


----------



## Sounava (Jun 5, 2011)

@ Sujoy: I know about the low dof in using ETs. What I meant about the tilted perspective stuff was this:

In this image the upper portion is out of focus.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4744&stc=1&d=1307286417

In this image the whole thing is in focus: 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4745&stc=1&d=1307286452

Btw you didn't give me the eBay seller's link.

Oh and btw, in macro lenses also dof is low.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2011)

ook I understood but that dont work with insects...but point taken

how come macro lens have low dof when people can take pic of whole butterfly with that at one go...with my setup I can only take butterfly face or wings in focus...people even use macro lens like tamron 90mm for potrait work

the seller name is balajiartcolection

LENS EXTENSION TUBE 4NIKON D40 D3100 D5100 D5000 D3000 | eBay


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 5, 2011)

@kjuvale nice natural looking HDR!  you can still increase the details a bit on buildings and the pathway to give it a more dramatic feel... and i think you forgot to remove ghosts..


----------



## Sounava (Jun 5, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> ook I understood but that dont work with insects...but point taken


Yup I actually wanted you to try this method for the feather 



sujoyp said:


> how come macro lens have low dof when people can take pic of whole butterfly with that at one go...with my setup I can only take butterfly face or wings in focus...people even use macro lens like tamron 90mm for potrait work


Look let me elaborate a bit:
DoF and Bokeh depends on a number of factors:
Aperture, distance of the object from the lens, distance of the background from the subject.

When you are using extension tube the subject distance is really low, around few inches. But when you are using macro lenses with long focal lengths like 90mm and 105mm, you get more working distance. 
When you are using this lens to take portrait, you are gaining even more working distance from the subject. So more portion of the subject is in focus. 



And thanks for the seller link


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ ok I will try soon...I am too tired now to do that now


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 6, 2011)

Bought a Nikon S9100 last week, so to start with, here are some pics that I clicked recently 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5105/5791112832_d2de841fe0_z.jpg
DSCN0865 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3544/5791115938_109cb06fcc_z.jpg
DSCN0887 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5158/5797803944_6de350ce29_z.jpg
DSCN1582 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5222/5797249107_4655f2aa76_z.jpg
DSCN1648 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2170/5797250437_e78ecd841f_z.jpg
DSCN1684 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3561/5797253421_9d74799a8d_z.jpg
DSCN1677 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2796/5797255431_08db9ff324_z.jpg
DSCN1794 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2275/5797813410_9646710d33_z.jpg
DSCN1807 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

I'm just a beginner, comments & suggestions are welcome


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2011)

@ sriharsha_madinen.....I just loved ur 1st shot


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 6, 2011)

@sujoyp
thank you


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wonderful work guys. Its great to see everyone now producing some great images & the space here is heating up.

*The Wait...*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2716/5803623299_bd6a68e1c5_z.jpg

This man was waiting for the bus & i was waiting for a take-away parcel from a nearby hotel. Its was a mere coincidence, that both of us were waiting.

As always, comments, critiques & more are welcome.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2011)

Some new attempts
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-2CjG2jvrr2I/Tez6P7mNJFI/AAAAAAAAGRs/tVBiB8Gi3wU/s640/DSC_3895.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-y9r89YCSvxw/Tez6H3MfIFI/AAAAAAAAGRo/cltL5aCJw-c/s640/DSC_3705.JPG
I hope its not illegal to post this here..else I will remove it


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2011)

^^
Woooaah....! Really nice.

@Sounava:
How long you being doing this. Your knowledge/skill is highly commendable.


----------



## Faun (Jun 6, 2011)

@msn
Nice one, esp the third one. Which place ?

@Cool G5
Settings ? Slow shutter speed.

@sriharsha
3rd pic fav.

@kjuvale
nic HDR shot. settings ?

@Sounava
Like the first pic.You should contribute more, move your lazy bum 

@Sujoyp
Like the lizard pic. How did you get so close ?

Dumping some snaps
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5318/5805227160_6064ab1717_z.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3397/5805224624_52ffa6e9f4_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2308/5804662647_a0947595d2_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5271/5805223858_5e0d95b303_z.jpg

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5077/5805222518_fbce08fe0e_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2221/5805221664_ec1497b653_z.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2263/5805220304_2c111f7088_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2011)

@faun ur flight pics great...do u live near airport? or u have bought 100-400 mm lens already

Actually the lizard was waiting for pray very calmly and the horizon is originally vertical...I made it horizontal...pic was taken by nikkor 55-200mm VR

@asingh..thank you...BTW u didnt specify which one u liked more


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2011)

^^
Like 'em all.

Guess Faun, is giving up FPS...!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 7, 2011)

@Faun 
thank you


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

Some casual snaps taken with my new Canon A3200:-

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5102/5804948764_aab7b5b33c_b.jpg


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3058/5804395637_99bed6a21e_b.jpg


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2557/5804395189_6468e3f25d_b.jpg


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3222/5804951322_4a733c9ceb_b.jpg


*farm3.static.flickr.com/2471/5804393783_0c308bd599_b.jpg


*farm4.static.flickr.com/3554/5804949956_016c54893f_b.jpg


Any suggestions to improve on these?


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @faun ur flight pics great...do u live near airport? or u have bought 100-400 mm lens already


Nah, same old 18-105. I live near vimannagar. Already spend my dough on PC upgrade :/ (was thinking of a good IEM or lens)



sujoyp said:


> Actually the lizard was waiting for pray very calmly and the horizon is originally vertical...I made it horizontal...pic was taken by nikkor 55-200mm VR


Sharpness in image is very good. I thought you used ET and ninjaed up to the lizard.




asingh said:


> ^^
> Guess Faun, is giving up FPS...!


I need motivation for that. Cannot leave my comfortable bed.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

*Some random Pics taken by My Coolpix L20 *

*i.imgur.com/kDEaX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fvelZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/evdBA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Dn75T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JOTaQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cJ6Il.jpg
*i.imgur.com/g9H8U.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zsTcC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/STJjo.jpg

Please Comment!


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 7, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> @kjuvale nice natural looking HDR!  you can still increase the details a bit on buildings and the pathway to give it a more dramatic feel... and i think you forgot to remove ghosts..



Thanks, I realised later that there is ghosting, will try again to remove it.

@Faun: amazing pics, liked your first sky pic.

For HDR I used Photomatics and pics were shot using auto-bracketing with 1.3 interval exposure. I was using it for first time so forgot to remove ghosting. But used details enhancer  in tone mapping.

@soumo27: Amazing first and secondlast pics of mountains.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2011)

@soumo27 please remove these supersize pics and post pics in 640x480 or 800x600 resolution...

Some of the pics r very good


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 7, 2011)

@faun great shots!

@sujoyp i dont like lizards but this shot is great 

@soumo27 1st shot and the panorama are great!! but please post them in medium size as sujoyp said..


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry I will post them in medium size from next time. 

Forgot to re-size


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

@soumo, pretty good snaps.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Sorry I will post them in medium size from next time.
> 
> Forgot to re-size



Dont take it otherwise...I was just telling u coz it becomes difficult in office... u know chup chup kar dekhne me

@jagg89...yaah I too hate lizzards...u should have seen the pic with flash...ugly as hell....but this one without flash came good


----------



## Sounava (Jun 7, 2011)

@sumo27: The first image and the panorama are really nice!



asingh said:


> @Sounava:
> How long you being doing this. Your knowledge/skill is highly commendable.


Thanks for the complements 
How long I have being doing what?  Photography? Since when I was in class 7 maybe, don't exactly remember. So that makes it around 11 years 
First I used a simple film camera, then a simple digicam, got my DSLR around 1 year back. But yeah, I am spending / have spent a LOT of time in learning the basics 



Faun;1415372@Sounava
Like the first pic.You should contribute more said:


> Hehe thanks  And for the last part of your comment: Yeah I _am_ lazy and thats my problrm


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice pics soumo27 

Clicked these just now 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5233/5808428242_4e5550de35_z.jpg
DSCN1883 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2653/5808428766_5d1a3a8ea5_z.jpg
DSCN1884 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2400/5807863971_dc53c235d0_z.jpg
DSCN1885 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/5807864425_72d719cd92_z.jpg
DSCN1886 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5264/5808430206_e9b10e5591_z.jpg
DSCN1889 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2132/5808430670_33958a38c4_z.jpg
DSCN1891 by sriharsha_madineni, on Flickr


----------



## Sounava (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Those are some amazing shots!


----------



## Skud (Jun 7, 2011)

pretty good...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 7, 2011)

^^Awesome man..!! That's really great


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ Those are some amazing shots!





Skud said:


> pretty good...





krishnandu.sarkar said:


> ^^Awesome man..!! That's really great



Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2011)

@sriharsha_madineni 	yaah its a great shot..


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 7, 2011)

@sriharsha_madineni


Thanks for the compliment, 

And those shots are awesome...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2011)

Today I did a small test its to check if I can crop the pic soo much to make it look like a macro using nikkor 55-200....lets see

The original picture taken at night using flash @ ISO400
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Vb3Hfooml5U/Te-_uLgWJ2I/AAAAAAAAGSU/dDI88Ethpck/s640/DSC_3900_2.JPG

Now the cropped picture with slight sharpening
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dXNRHjudqps/Te-_rPx4-kI/AAAAAAAAGSQ/9ib8ee9qw_k/s640/DSC_3900.JPG

what do u say guys...will it work


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think it looks gr8 (the 2nd picture)...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Clicked from my phone 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2028/5809224809_90a611d273_z.jpg
Clicked from HTC Desire  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## 6x6 (Jun 9, 2011)

^looking good, which phone?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 9, 2011)

^^HTC Desire, already mentioned


----------



## Sounava (Jun 9, 2011)

@sujoyp: Um the cropped pic looks more like a VGA Cam pic 

@sriharsha: Nice dof!! Nice composition too!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @sujoyp: Um the cropped pic looks more like a VGA Cam pic
> 
> @sriharsha: Nice dof!! Nice composition too!



hmmm maybe its of VGA resolution only coz I cropped it soo much

Soo its not worth to take Macro using 55-200..will try once with 18-55 also...

Actually I am not happy with my macro setup which can take shot of eye body,wings only..I want whole body in focus...and focus staking needs a tripod...soo finding alternatives


----------



## Tenida (Jun 9, 2011)

@sriharsha_madineni- Amazing shots buddy.Mind blowing.
@Soumo-Some pics are nice and please remove full- size photo.We are having problem viewing in mobile.
@SujoyP- Amazing as usual  Which insect is this?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2011)

@Tenida...I was just playing around with the lens at night and found this insect on the wall so click click click


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @sriharsha: Nice dof!! Nice composition too!





Tenida said:


> @sriharsha_madineni- Amazing shots buddy.Mind blowing.



Thank you  
still learning 



sujoyp said:


> @Tenida...I was just playing around with the lens at night and found this insect on the wall so click click click



second shot - that insects eyes are creepy


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2011)

Beautiful Sky above me right now...I just couldnt stop myself posting it...no editing done...original

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-42APHJabWPI/TfDDldGiESI/AAAAAAAAGS0/3p3F-x--J2o/s800/DSC_3939.JPG


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Shot a while back on NH7

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3536/5814860565_87c53811f5_z.jpg
Ray of lights by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

stunner!!! what's that horse like thing at the right. a statue?


----------



## Cool Comps (Jun 9, 2011)

whoa^^
how didya edit it?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 9, 2011)

@sujoyP, used HDR?

But that was a magical sky. U r damn lucky. I envy u.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Skud said:


> stunner!!! what's that horse like thing at the right. a statue?


That's part of Iskon Temple at my hometown, Anantapur. 

Here's the full image of the temple. 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5238/5815256201_1bc1d5bfe7_z.jpg
ISKON Temple, Anantapur by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2667/5815255955_7535401ca0_z.jpg
ISKON Temple, Anantapur by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jun 9, 2011)

ok, got it. these also looks nice barring that motorcycle. really breaks the mood.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Those were pretty old pics from some trip, posted it just for the temple, Will click better shots of just the temple next time 

A few more shots from archives 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2305/5815875548_ccab1088ed_z.jpg
Biker Boys  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5312/5815875780_b7721a95a7_z.jpg
Darga @ Gandikota by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2167/5815876002_1148467743_z.jpg
Gandikota Valley by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2219/5815876176_3382a2c97f_z.jpg
Gandikota Valley by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2079/5815876310_dd73eb7ccf_z.jpg
Gandikota Valley by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2059/5815309859_ce0062ef42_z.jpg
Sunset, Gandikota by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2302/5815309983_734ae04a30_z.jpg
Sunset, Gandikota by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @sujoyP, used HDR?
> 
> But that was a magical sky. U r damn lucky. I envy u.



Thanks...the sky was really amazing...never saw soo many colors in sky...like rainbow colors...
No its not HDR...its normal original pic

@sriharsha_madineni...the vally pics are great..its near ur hometown??...good place

really y did u put that bike in front of temple...


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 10, 2011)

@Sujoy and sriharsha_madineni

Nice Pics..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks...the sky was really amazing...never saw soo many colors in sky...like rainbow colors...
> No its not HDR...its normal original pic
> 
> @sriharsha_madineni...the vally pics are great..its near ur hometown??...good place
> ...



Yeah, Just 120kms from my place Gandikota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

No, I didn't park my bike in front of the temple, the road you see in the pic is National Highway 7. Was passing by, parked the bike on the side of Road & clicked that pic, Entrance is on the other side 



soumo27 said:


> @Sujoy and sriharsha_madineni
> 
> Nice Pics..



Thank you


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

Random pics from Kodaikannal trip 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3175/5820854037_9c05e7ce1a_z.jpg
Some random house at Kodaikannal by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2325/5821416306_d8f6315a52_z.jpg
Some random house at Kodaikannal by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr



*farm6.static.flickr.com/5037/5821475296_644b5a4fc9_z.jpg
Moon Phases app by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3011/5820914117_163fac3b81_z.jpg
Quite a Handy app for Shutterbugs  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

A few more apps 

Photo Tools
Photography assistant
Light Sensor
Not so useful for P&S though


----------



## sparx (Jun 11, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/xBI3nl.jpg
Sunset

*i.imgur.com/jkwmfl.jpg
Blossom 

*i.imgur.com/FaaQil.jpg
Dragon fly

*i.imgur.com/Y6XREl.jpg
Mr. err... Miss Rabbit... actually.. Mrs. Rabbit

*i.imgur.com/SsaFnl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tQasKl.jpg
Drops of joy

*i.imgur.com/tVvWrl.jpg
Saviours of earth

*i.imgur.com/MTeaml.jpg
Radiance


Please post your critical reviews


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 11, 2011)

@faun - Exposure was 1 sec.

@sriharsha - Your pics of sun are amazing. Wonderful colors you got from nature.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2011)

@sparx..your rabbit look good.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> @faun - Exposure was 1 sec.
> 
> @sriharsha - Your pics of sun are amazing. Wonderful colors you got from nature.



Thank you 

@sparx

Loved the "saviors of earth" Shot

A few from my side 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2799/5821626575_4dd8b67be2_z.jpg
DSCN1967 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2464/5821626349_9d6812482f_z.jpg
DSCN1941 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

My first attempt at capturing moon using a P&S camera 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5149/5822145968_cca75fd80c_z.jpg
Waxing Gibbous Moon by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3445/5822145716_3e89583546_z.jpg
Waxing Gibbous Moon by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3271/5821581745_29a3e2667e_z.jpg
Waxing Gibbous Moon by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

Used this bulb as test subject to adjust the exposure and all 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2071/5822145442_c36278e719_z.jpg
Test shot for adjusting exposure  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## Sounava (Jun 12, 2011)

@sparx: Why can't you keep the same userid accross forums? 
Same goes to cool G5 aka gaurav also 

@sriharsha: Try fixing the camera to the front of the bike and using a slow shutter and driving the bike fast!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @sriharsha: Try fixing the camera to the front of the bike and using a slow shutter and driving the bike fast!



Ordered a gorilla pod clone for that, will try that soon


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2011)

@sriharsha...wow really u have ordered gorillapod...do tell me if its useful enough
I loved the idea of flexible tripod but donno if they can carry SLR

And please improve upon moon pics

Today was my lucky day to have some good shots of this bird(forgot name)...
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-D2qi-zrjlX4/TfQ5lQV9MFI/AAAAAAAAGTk/G4r6w0gttSA/s640/DSC_3993.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2BJY1LByVu8/TfQ5o0omoNI/AAAAAAAAGTs/an8gxxaU_iM/s640/DSC_3997.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dOzwJE9i3ns/TfQ5qJk39aI/AAAAAAAAGTw/Gk1HMrdcJgI/s640/DSC_3999.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-rYKb3ugnShQ/TfRDVYvmixI/AAAAAAAAGUU/E8Jgh0zLR4Y/s640/DSC_4034.JPG


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sriharsha...wow really u have ordered gorillapod...do tell me if its useful enough
> I loved the idea of flexible tripod but donno if they can carry SLR
> 
> And please improve upon moon pics



ebay is flooded with gorillapod clones , AFAIK a bigger model for SLR's is available too.

Rgarding Moon pics, that was my first time, realized how difficult it is with a P&S


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> ebay is flooded with gorillapod clones , AFAIK a bigger model for SLR's is available too.
> 
> Rgarding Moon pics, that was my first time, realized how difficult it is with a P&S



yup I know its very difficult with P&S...I have lot of exp and disappointments


----------



## Sounava (Jun 12, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Ordered a gorilla pod clone for that, will try that soon


AWESOME!! B-)
Btw how much is it costing you? 

@sujoyp: There are different models of gorillapods.  Higher end models are for DSLRs and they cost around 8k 

Btw, I am really thinking about going for this model called SLIK Mini II. Costs 920 @ flipkart (Cash on delivery option). I have handled the tripod in a store in Kolkata Metro Gali (famous for Cameras). The build quality is really nice. This supports loads upto 2KG, which is really awesome. 
You can see the following videos:
YouTube - ‪SLIK MINI II TRIPOD ë¯¸ë‹ˆ ì‚¼ê°￾ëŒ€‬&rlm;
YouTube - ‪Slik Mini II Tabletop Tripod Review‬&rlm;

I was thinking that if I buy a full size tripod then I may be tempted NOT to carry it with me because of the size and weight and my purpose would be defeated and so this small size tripod might be better. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Joker (Jun 12, 2011)

why do i always read the title of this thread as "the pornography thread"


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 12, 2011)

Sounava said:


> AWESOME!! B-)
> Btw how much is it costing you?



299 vonly!!!! 

If the quality is good, then I'll stick to it or else I'm planning to get the original Joby GorillaPod from flipkart. 

Gorilla Pod GP-1 Tripod: Gorilla Pod Tripod: Price India: Flipkart Tripods


----------



## Sounava (Jun 12, 2011)

Wah 299 is cheap! 
But since the original is not costing that much, you may have bought that straightaway!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2011)

@sounava..please do tell me the exp with slik too...if good for casual shooting then I will get too...I need a tripod too but branded ones r very costly


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 13, 2011)

Was away for few days, there are lots of nice photos from everyone 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2612/5827403255_688a02b029_z.jpg
Bielefeld by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2543/5834124666_cdd68247f4_z.jpg
Hamm Kamakshi Temple  by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 13, 2011)

^^Awesome Pics Buddy. 

Which place is this?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 13, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sounava..please do tell me the exp with slik too...if good for casual shooting then I will get too...I need a tripod too but branded ones r very costly



Hey actually I was asking



> I was thinking that if I buy a full size tripod then I may be tempted NOT to carry it with me because of the size and weight and my purpose would be defeated and so this small size tripod might be better. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2011)

but u said that u have handeled it in shop...dosent that make u more informed

Soo get a cheap tripod soon and help me out


----------



## Stuge (Jun 13, 2011)

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/260236_210677298971354_112549338784151_564853_4128115_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2011)

@stuge great light effects

@sonavna...I saw that Rs.1000 silk tripod but I think rs.1599 one is more practice and advanced with feature similar to costly ones

Sorry havent researched much about tripod///just compared 2 tripod side by side


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 14, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> ^^Awesome Pics Buddy.
> 
> Which place is this?



Thanks 
Both pics are from Germany
First Pic is taken from castle in Bielefeld city and second one is a Kamadchi Ampal temple in Hamm. This temple is built by Srilankan Tamils and there is some festival going n since one week.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

@stuge: Stunning photo! I wonder how it will look in colour. 




sujoyp said:


> @sonavna...I saw that Rs.1000 silk tripod but I think rs.1599 one is more practice and advanced with feature similar to costly ones


Give me the link.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @stuge: Stunning photo! I wonder how it will look in colour.
> 
> Give me the link.


 Bro just go to tripod section and u will see that tripod in the 1st page itself...I wont be able to give link before 7 evening...in office


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh ok I saw it. It looks more or less like the SIMPEX tripods which come for half the price.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

but cross check the features...I think it have more features then Rs.1000 one..
COmpare it with a pro tripod..I think it have most of things (Compromising of course)


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> but cross check the features...I think it have more features then Rs.1000 one..
> COmpare it with a pro tripod..I think it have most of things (Compromising of course)


Which 1000 one are you talking about? I am talking about the 920/- mini tripod. 
And comparing to a pro, it does not even come close. It is more or less same as the SIMPEX 1200 which retails at around 700 bucks in stores. Exactly the same thing.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

r u talking about this
*img4.fkcdn.com/acc/large/P/5/D/ACCCX3S5PKZSWP5D.jpg

ooh I thought u were talking about 

*img2.fkcdn.com/acc/large/U/A/M/ACCCX3S5UH6FTUAM.jpg

the 1599 model is this 
*img0.fkcdn.com/acc/large/5/F/V/ACCCX3S5AHMF55FV.jpg
Slik F 153 Tripod: Slik Tripod: Price India: Flipkart Tripods


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice shots everyone!

some sunset shots i took yesterday..
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rjRz-aCbJuw/TfduUt25DwI/AAAAAAAAAW4/uWLgT5z76jY/s640/13.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HGAOfuTeKRQ/TfduShnNI7I/AAAAAAAAAW0/H-lt60s84ZA/s512/12.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Jun 14, 2011)

@ sujoyp: Yup. You didn't see what I wrote in that post did you? >_< Anyway, I am copy pasting it again. Here you go:



> Btw, I am really thinking about going for this model called SLIK Mini II. Costs 920 @ flipkart (Cash on delivery option). I have handled the tripod in a store in Kolkata Metro Gali (famous for Cameras). The build quality is really nice. This supports loads upto 2KG, which is really awesome.
> You can see the following videos:
> YouTube - ‪SLIK MINI II TRIPOD ë¯¸ë‹ˆ ì‚¼ê°￾ëŒ€‬&rlm;
> YouTube - ‪Slik Mini II Tabletop Tripod Review‬&rlm;
> I was thinking that if I buy a full size tripod then I may be tempted NOT to carry it with me because of the size and weight and my purpose would be defeated and so this small size tripod might be better. Any suggestions guys?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2011)

OMG it seems I skipped a lot of info...just remembered flipcart and slik

soo the small one is very small or it could be extended...or its just for table top photography


----------



## Sounava (Jun 15, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> OMG it seems I skipped a lot of info...just remembered flipcart and slik
> 
> soo the small one is very small or it could be extended...or its just for table top photography


See the videos dude to get an idea of the size 
Yup it is slightly extendible, but not much. 

I stumbled upon another similar sized tripod which extends to a much larger height:
Velbon Tripod CXMINI
Velbon is a well known brand. This is costing only 1040. Has a quick release lock too.
From this video this looks awesome: YouTube - ‪Velbon CX Mini Full Review‬&rlm;


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2011)

My net at home is not working...stupid BSNL ....I hope its at least 3 feet...please tell me I cant see the video in office


----------



## Sounava (Jun 16, 2011)

Its minimum height = folded height = 11 inch.
Maximum height = 26inch.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2011)

hmm too small.only 2 feet...would have to sit down to use it..I would prefer at lest 4.5-5 feet ones


----------



## Sounava (Jun 17, 2011)

Just now ordered extension tube and lens reversal ring! 
Macro's here I come 
Now the wait begins of receiving the products.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

yup its perfect time for macro soo many insects everywhere...I need a flash for that too...would check if I can get a good yougnou flash


----------



## Stuge (Jun 18, 2011)

*Super Darkest Lunar Eclipse of the Century -2011*

We  went around 100 km south  west of Delhi(place called sarkas ) .It was all cloudy and gloomy at the start of the eclipse ,but after an hour or so the sky got cleared and we got to see and capture the whole eclipse. Just mind blowing life time experience. .Have a Nice day :

Darkest Lunar Eclipse 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5277/5839819779_cefa9838b7_z.jpg

Super Darkest Lunar Eclipse 2011 with Milky Way
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3638/5838669024_7f746eb16b_z.jpg

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=21...35521157.50535.112549338784151&type=1&theater

*www.flickr.com/photos/ilovewalkman/5839819779/


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

wow stuge u r lucky and u give great effort to go to that place...I was soo disappointed to see clouds that I lost all hopes

Great shot


----------



## Sounava (Jun 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yup its perfect time for macro soo many insects everywhere...I need a flash for that too...would check if I can get a good yougnou flash


What is the cost of the yougnou flash? I will advice you to go for the Sunpak PZ42X. Costs around 6k and its Guide Number is 42 and is fully iTTL compatible. 



Stuge said:


> We  went around 100 km south  west of Delhi(place called sarkas ) .It was all cloudy and gloomy at the start of the eclipse ,but after an hour or so the sky got cleared and we got to see and capture the whole eclipse. Just mind blowing life time experience. .Have a Nice day :
> 
> Darkest Lunar Eclipse
> 
> ...



THESE ARE JUST AWESOME 
Btw how did you take the second photograph??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

6k is too much...I cant afford it right now...I am saving for samsung galaxy 2

yognou was 3.5k and its fully manual...I dont recollect the number its of 5 series...

I would love a ITTL one...so should i wait for that r get a manual flash..


----------



## Sounava (Jun 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> 6k is too much...I cant afford it right now...I am saving for samsung galaxy 2
> 
> yognou was 3.5k and its fully manual...I dont recollect the number its of 5 series...
> 
> I would love a ITTL one...so should i wait for that r get a manual flash..


Can you give me a link of the flash you are talking about?

Here is the link of the Sunpak flash I said about: Link


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

ok will give u the link after I reach home


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 18, 2011)

@stuge Awesome work man!!! Brilliant!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2011)

Its YN - 460 Mk II flashgun cost Rs.4-5k


----------



## Sounava (Jun 19, 2011)

Frankly speaking I will not go for a non TTL model flash with a guide number of 38, and without a screen, for 4.5k when I can get 42 Guide Number, TTL, LCD Screen for 6k


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2011)

yup I have changed my mind now I will also go for TTL one....

BTW I was shocked to see that pop-up flash have ttl mode...never tried that setting...was using manual settings

Back to Macro
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-itRtxIwY6Es/Tf17NplGQ9I/AAAAAAAAGVg/S4spaqQoQvs/s640/DSC_4137.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5GE27lHgPFI/Tf17SgVrJ7I/AAAAAAAAGVk/O5RiKghFlJE/s640/DSC_4146.JPG


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

@sujoyp

You're photography is getting better each day 
Give us some tips 

@Stuge
Awesome eclipse pics man


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2011)

thanks thetechfreak....

This is all because of some knowledgeable people like toofan and sounava who always give great information that we should implement in practice

I am still learning


----------



## Sounava (Jun 19, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yup I have changed my mind now I will also go for TTL one....






sujoyp said:


> BTW I was shocked to see that pop-up flash have ttl mode...never tried that setting...was using manual settings


What?  The default setting is TTL and I have never changed it  In manual mode for the popup flash you will always have to change the flash power by diving into the menu which is a big hassle. For external flashes though it is easier. 

Btw there is flash exposure compensation too. And different flash modes like rear-curtain sync, slow sync etc. Experiment with those 


And btw, don't take closeups of ugly insects


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2011)

once I was tinkering with all flash settings I might have changed it from ttl to manual in the 1st month itself

Remaining all modes I know and I have used it..though I dont know whats the use of rear curtain sync

Ugly insects...he he he ...I got only these 2 available...will search beautiful one for u


----------



## Sounava (Jun 20, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Ugly insects...he he he ...I got only these 2 available...will search beautiful one for u


You will search a beautiful _insect_ for me?  Search a beautiful _girl_ dammit!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounava said:


> You will search a beautiful _insect_ for me?  Search a beautiful _girl_ dammit!



Errr sorry not available around...Would have to spy and take risk to get a beautiful gal pic...

I am looking for one myself


----------



## Sounava (Jun 20, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Errr sorry not available around...Would have to spy and take risk to get a beautiful gal pic...
> 
> I am looking for one myself


Heh you have girlfriend but still on the lookout for beautiful girls?


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Just now ordered extension tube and lens reversal ring!
> Macro's here I come
> Now the wait begins of receiving the products.



Can you please guide me to understand what an extension tube is and how is it used.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 21, 2011)

An extension tube is just a hollow cylinder which goes between your lens and the camera body. So this increases the distance of your lens from the sensor. This will allow your lens to focus closer to your subject and this will magnify the image. Since there is no optics inside, there is no drop in image quality if you use extension tube.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounava said:


> An extension tube is just a hollow cylinder which goes between your lens and the camera body. So this increases the distance of your lens from the sensor. This will allow your lens to focus closer to your subject and this will magnify the image. Since there is no optics inside, there is no drop in image quality if you use extension tube.



So does it helps in Macro photography.... does it also increases the zoom distance of the lens


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> So does it helps in Macro photography.... does it also increases the zoom distance of the lens



yaah it increase the macro capability to a great extent...U must have seen any insect pic of mine 

No zoom does not increase for that u have to get teleconvertor


----------



## KDroid (Jun 21, 2011)

I just love this thread... Total Boredom buster!!


----------



## Sounava (Jun 21, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> So does it helps in Macro photography.... does it also increases the zoom distance of the lens


Yes I said it magnifies the image. And sujoy already said about teleconverters. But they can only be used on Pro lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I just love this thread... Total Boredom buster!!



Not only boredom buster...there is lots of useful info here but spread in these pages...

Very informative I say


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mirror in a shell(s)..
*farm4.static.flickr.com/3445/5847366265_717fd28b33_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2011)

@jagg...beautiful


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks sujoyp!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2011)

Yesterday went with my 55-200 for a night test...although pic dosnt look as great as I would have liked...but just will show u the lens performance

@72mm it was full dark and far away

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-G07pz4WdT_c/TgM7P6kNnSI/AAAAAAAAGWQ/ibL6TtauarM/s800/DSC_4200.JPG

Now at 200mm pic looked quit close and sharpness was still there

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-WTUA3err31k/TgM7SHxocmI/AAAAAAAAGWU/030BZDM1lho/s800/DSC_4208.JPG

This one taken with my 50mm 1.8 lens...this pic is cropped

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wuOcAqQnxiY/TgM8Iv1WSgI/AAAAAAAAGWw/AAjV1wa3qwM/s800/DSC_4223.JPG


----------



## Sounava (Jun 23, 2011)

^ You definitely need a tripod RIGHT NAO show that you can use slower shutters in such scenario!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2011)

I shot a macro...came good but still the insect is not beautiful enough
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cNv91BnTqjM/TgNVzBgD_kI/AAAAAAAAGXE/gEcH4xt2Wug/s800/DSC_4257.JPG

@sounava...yaah I will get a tripod next month for sure...handheld taking these shots is very difficult


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 24, 2011)

A few random shots 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3098/5860148821_1abd8fd42b_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/5860148691_cc2ec3ce2b_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/5860700702_b9531efa46_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5302/5860148437_f968edec80_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3294/5860148309_528856d1b0_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3106/5860700386_c8213653a2_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3125/5860700222_a0fcbf0ccd_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 24, 2011)

@jagg89: nice picture 
@Sujoyp: Liked you insects 
and @sriharsha_madineni : nice pics, liked 3rd one lot.

here is one pic of Bonn University:
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5320/5863992405_431f9e58e6_z.jpg
Bonn Universität by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

@sriharsha...liked the 1st one

@kjuvale ...ur pic is beautiful


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 24, 2011)

@sujoyp u took that night shot handheld 
Loved the insect shot!

@sriharsha Nice shots!

@kjuvale Awesome shot!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

@jagg...not exactly handheld...my elbow was kept on the wall for support just like a tripod leg

Direct handheld is not possible...and pic was taken at 1600 ISO I think

Thank you for liking my pic...but I am out of subject

Will have to find some new innovative ways to take pics


----------



## KDroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Random shots... (Nikon Coolpix L10)

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/33512_1253958729582_1847996238_472941_6660159_n.jpg

*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/33512_1253958849585_1847996238_472944_7027039_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/36788_1253959089591_1847996238_472947_1534631_n.jpg

*a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/36788_1253959169593_1847996238_472949_7466068_n.jpg

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/45730_1253959449600_1847996238_472952_1706711_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/45730_1253959489601_1847996238_472953_5074678_n.jpg

Om..

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/45730_1253959529602_1847996238_472954_4886385_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2011)

kunal monkey and temple shots are great..love them


----------



## KDroid (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanx a lot...!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome job Kunal 

1 thing:
how do you keep certain part of photo black? What software do you use and how to do it?


----------



## Sounava (Jun 25, 2011)

Kunal I will say you need to work on how to process black and whites. If you can upload the full resolution colour version images of the 2 b/w photos to imgur.com and give me the links, I can try some b/w processing on them and show you if you have no problem. They need that punch which is missing.


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Jaggy and Sujoy.
Nice work Kunal


----------



## toofan (Jun 26, 2011)

Kapil: excellent take. Crop it from top a bit.

My contribution. *Comments, critiques and suggestions are welcome*. Thanks

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5150/5863260623_4a41e7181b_b.jpg
_DSC8183 by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5036/5848250736_096c798861_b.jpg
Krishna by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2275/5802850779_16f04bf242_b.jpg
_DSC8008_1 by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3281/5871310786_2de96eb138_z.jpg
_DSC8294 by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/5871310602_8f843ebc8c.jpg
_DSC8312 by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2412/5803407236_e210423fab_z.jpg
_DSC8004 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 26, 2011)

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/270197_1993071020939_1068307073_2281642_2775731_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268299_1994173168492_1068307073_2282990_378171_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/168317_1662974448731_1068307073_1809890_8163900_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163654_1662971608660_1068307073_1809873_439543_n.jpg

*a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/33790_1662974088722_1068307073_1809889_621957_n.jpg

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/189314_1748891876613_1068307073_1976918_3760362_n.jpg



Shot with Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ18


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2011)

Great shots toofan...the child is very cute

@power_8383 ...ur bird shots r much better

now my turn 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-XokN8gdzbXE/Tgbfxohax-I/AAAAAAAAGX0/a4v6ud3u7l4/s800/DSC_4285.JPG


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6loj_y9W7Mg/Tgbfz2CtG-I/AAAAAAAAGX4/Gl3wCawvT0A/s800/DSC_4306.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Ol62pMkUiv4/Tgbf0y1U3TI/AAAAAAAAGX8/7q1T0SVIucM/s800/DSC_4315.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--TWPjjJzl-s/Tgbf214ZPvI/AAAAAAAAGYA/YlZaAKYQqOc/s800/DSC_4340.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fmopBC58W0A/TgbgE4VZswI/AAAAAAAAGYg/8Y5t1HszpE8/s800/DSC_4407_01.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2JW_JiqHouI/Tgbf5YiwIOI/AAAAAAAAGYI/HnKCT4-BFAU/s800/DSC_4364.JPG


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

^^Wow...!! Awesome


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks dude.
Your photos are awesome !

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207000_1804220499794_1068307073_2046946_84201_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196288_1804253100609_1068307073_2047057_6629006_n.jpg

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/190285_1804272141085_1068307073_2047115_400675_n.jpg

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/205521_1853800019251_1068307073_2088193_5081205_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254166_1960291881481_1068307073_2240229_3394391_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/254818_1964656710599_1068307073_2245022_7510930_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2011)

@krishnendu & power_8383...thanks for liking my pics

@power_8383 ur bird shots r great...even with DSLR I am not able to get soo sharp pic...really impressive

liked most of them except leaf in the grass...


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 26, 2011)

@ sujoyp

Thanks for your encouraging words yaar.
btw, why didnt you like that 'leaf in grass' ?
please critique that photo.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually I didnt find anything interesting at all in that pic...subject not strong enough to attract


----------



## Sounava (Jun 27, 2011)

@ toofan: What lens/setup do you use for macros?

And I have an idea. Please tell whether others support it. 

Everyone, when putting images, put one image at a time instead of sharing around 5-6 images at once. Putting one image at a time will help the other users to C&C easily and effectively. When you put some 6-7 images at a time all you will get is a "nice!" or something like that. 
Also, since this is a linear thread, when someone puts up a photo, others should wait for some time for the photo to get some comments before putting their own photos. 
For example, in the last page there are 20 (or more?) or more photos put up in a matter of minutes by so many users. 
The result? No one got any constructive comments of criticism.

If the images are part of a series, like the series of shots of the kid by toofan, then its ok you can upload them all at once. Else it becomes difficult. Also, when uploading multiple photos try to number the photos as 1,2,3.. In that way we can comment on a photo simply by mentioning the number instead of "that monkey photo" or "that photo where he is looking that way with his hand this way".

Just my 2 rupees. Whether others will follow this is up to them.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2011)

@sounava...Idea is good but do we have a time to upload 1 pic at a time in regular interval...it would be tedious work...


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 27, 2011)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3240/5875451636_b96647fba4.jpg
puppet by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3012/5874880763_28f75c39a5.jpg
Cane pots by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5150/5875412478_83398f0abd.jpg
My sweetie by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3009/5874819835_3775a983e3.jpg
_MG_1407 by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3176/5874799673_91dca68351.jpg
_MG_1371 by ajayashish, on Flickr\

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3098/5874780101_fd4780fc2b.jpg
Chicken by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Ajay, great shots. My favourite is the last shot.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 27, 2011)

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5224/5875982921_a677e834da_z.jpg

Exposure 	101.8 seconds 
Aperture 	f/9.0
Focal Length 	:24 mm


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2011)

beautiful stuge...BTW do you most of the time use tripod even for landscapes..


----------



## Sounava (Jun 27, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sounava...Idea is good but do we have a time to upload 1 pic at a time in regular interval...it would be tedious work...


If your objective is to just show the pics then its fine. Otherwise if you want serious critique and want to improve your work based on suggestions, then you can follow my advice.

ajayashish: I liked the composition of the 1st picture (puppet). But it would have been better if the focus was on the eye instead of the hair. 

stuge: as usual a stunning photograph.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 28, 2011)

@Sounava.. Thanks for the advice... will keep that in mind.

@thetechfreak .. Thanks


----------



## a_medico (Jun 28, 2011)

Stuge said:


> Exposure 	101.8 seconds
> Aperture 	f/9.0
> Focal Length 	:24 mm



Nice pic. 

Why such a long exposure?
The water and land meeting point is almost in the midline.


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 28, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> Why such a long exposure?
> The water and land meeting point is almost in the midline.



That long exposure has added that soft touch to the water and sky... please correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Sounava (Jun 28, 2011)

^ yes you are right.


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Friends,

Please Critique and post suggestions to improve in this genre. 

Shot with 50mm 1.8 + 36mm extension. Thanks

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5879473782_a53c070c7b_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5150/5878910583_cb95b51a1c_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6012/5879474162_8752e4fb79_b.jpg

4.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5160/5879474300_3719ccffa1_b.jpg
_DSC8560 by toofan.v, on Flickr

Soumnya: I shoot macros with extension tubes and a 50mm 1.8 reversed or normal.
you have to buy the specifically made extension for your brand of DSLR.

abhinav: superb take.
medico: I guess he made this shot in night and that over exposed area in sky is due to moon. I may be wrong.

ajay: 1st is superbly done.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2011)

@toofan...I am not the best person to comment on ur abstracts but still..

 I liked the 1st pink one coz its slight in focus...colours r looking great

2nd one I like around the base of the flower...its looking good there..

other two it seems out of focus or something is wrong.


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sujoy. these are experiments, I tried to reproduce the shot made by RAM. These are nowhere near to the original. Thats why needs suggestions and critiques. 

What I tried is to make the stem in focus. and then get the shape of petals. But I know this was not the best flower to practice this type of shot.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 28, 2011)

@toofan: My name is Sounava and not Soumnya 

Do you use Auto extension tubes or manual cheap ones? I have recently bought those cheap manual extension tube and a reversal ring, I am finding focussing it extremely difficult handheld. I have literally move the whole camera to and fro to focus with the setup. So I was wondering how you are achieving such great sharp focus. 

I liked the abstracts you showed above. I didn't particularly like the 4th one though.. No point in focus in that one, plus the colours of the b/g is almost same as the stem. This problem is bugging you in the other photos as well. The background is too shabby. The background works best in number 1 I will say. Try to hold a yellow plackard in the background next time to get a nice yellow coloured b/g 

Do note that what I said ar just improvements. The photographs are really nice btw.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 28, 2011)

@toofan
Awesome pics man 
Keep up the great work


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw Ram's pics they r much closer and have some focus.....Anyways its good to try...I am yet to do these things ....aah soo many things to learn

@sounava...I hope u now know what it takes to take macros of insects who run away ...keep practicing...I too move cam to and fro for focusing


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 28, 2011)

@ Toofan... i loved the colors of the first one... rest are not focused properly but the comp are nice


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounava: thank for detailed feedback and suggestions these will certainly help me do better next time.

I have auto extension tubes but I use them in manual focus mode of my camera. I too move the camera forward and backward. And shoot many frames. Who knows the next one could be more sharp.

For sharp images you need 

1. A tripod. This is the best solution.
2. or a shutter speed of  + 1/125, I use 1/200 or 1/160 mostly.
3. I use F-8 mostly and f-11 rarely.
4. Rest yourself in elbows, or support the cam on your knees or anything stable if no tripod is available.
5. I mostly use ISO 400 or even 800 to get decent shutter speed.
6. Use flash to get decent working light.

This only applies to higher magnification shots.

thanks ajay and tech freek. for the feedback.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 28, 2011)

a_medico said:


> Nice pic.
> 
> Why such a long exposure?
> The water and land meeting point is almost in the midline.


dood,you don't stick to rules every-time .

long exposure done to get the still effect (water)/or silky effect .


@sujoyp: yes because I shoot mostly at dawn or dusk/night


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
In Horizontal

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3005/5876105920_e3f5c70f47_z.jpg


@Toofan:1st is awesome


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2011)

@stuge...actully I saw that mostly u shoot landscapes...soo thought may be tripod is useful for taking long exposure shots

@toofan...I am missing a flash and simple tripod very badly...but sadly its not in next months budget


----------



## ajayashish (Jun 29, 2011)

Guys suggest me a good handy tripod for my D1000... i will be shooting using 50-250mm lens and need something for night shots. I will go to Banaras next month and want to get some really good night shots there but that is not possible without tripod... 

I am in US now.. if u can suggest something here... it will be great.


----------



## Sounava (Jun 29, 2011)

toofan said:


> Sounava: thank for detailed feedback and suggestions these will certainly help me do better next time.


You're welcome 



toofan said:


> I have auto extension tubes but I use them in manual focus mode of my camera. I too move the camera forward and backward. And shoot many frames. Who knows the next one could be more sharp.
> 
> For sharp images you need
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your suggestions 
Probably the biggest advantage of auto extension tubes is that you get full metering and aperture control  
In that way your camera will stay wide open while you are composing and then stop down to f/8 when the shutter is pressed. In my case the VF will be completely dark if I set it to f/11  [manual aperture ring] 
I will keep your advice in mind and try to implement them nonetheless. 





sujoyp said:


> @sounava...I hope u now know what it takes to take macros of insects who run away ...keep practicing...I too move cam to and fro for focusing


Yeah its hell of a tough thing to do.


----------



## Stuge (Jun 29, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @stuge...actully I saw that mostly u shoot landscapes...soo thought may be tripod is useful for taking long exposure shots



I have three Tripods 

* 1.Sony -VCT-R100*[good for daily usage specially with pns  or dslr with lens upto 80mm)

*www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/images/so/sony-vct-r100-tripod.jpg

*2.Sony VCT-R640 (I seldom use it now )*

*
3.Velbon Carbon Fibre CF640*

Velbon Tripods - Velbon Sherpa 645 CF

*farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5201790287_e55612a5ec_z.jpg

*www.cliftoncameras.co.uk/uploads/images/tripods/645_ground.jpg

*Sony on the left and velbon on the right .

*With Velbon I can replace pan head with ball head if needed


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2011)

@stuge...sony one looks good but it can carry weight just upto 80mm lens...thats too less..

carbon fible tripods are just too costly for a starter like me...but I think its strudy lightweight and easy to carry around


----------



## Stuge (Jun 29, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @stuge...sony one looks good but it can carry weight just upto 80mm lens...thats too less..
> 
> carbon fible tripods are just too costly for a starter like me...but I think its strudy lightweight and easy to carry around



don't get the first one .Its not made for dslr anyway .

VCT:RT640 or alike can carry more weight .[I was able to use Tamron 70-300mm ,but not Nikon 70-300mm Vr or Sigma 70-200mm f2.8.Tammy weighs about 400 grams ,but the later one weighs about 700 grams and up ]

Just keep in mind less sturdier tripods will make it hard to do ultra long exposures  during windy days .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2011)

@ stuge...thanks for information..

just one last question for now...what height is ideal for tripod...I think biig tripods r not easy to carry and small ones are not easy to use..

I would love a tripod which can carry at least a weight of 1.2KG


----------



## Stuge (Jun 29, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> just one last question for now...what height is ideal for tripod...I think biig tripods r not easy to carry and small ones are not easy to use..



that will depend upon your height .Make sure you don't have to bend down too much to view through  the view finder .This is minus the center column.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5885266666_34a202831b_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2011)

@stuge Very nice image....feels like printing a poster out of it

Can this one be called abstract....donno just trying 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--POUADYBz3k/TgtMTjuxU0I/AAAAAAAAGZY/QAkkobdkTko/s800/DSC_4452.JPG


----------



## Sounava (Jun 30, 2011)

Stuge what is the price of the carbon fibre tripod you are using? 
I have my eyes set on this one: Vanguard â€“ Photo-Video - Tripods, Camera Bags, Cases, Optics, Binoculars
It is around 4.6k
Will it be a good buy?

Now about photos:
stuge: why don't you give a bigger size of the pic? from the small size too it looks really nice though 
sujoy: It just looks like an OOF flower


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2011)

yaah I know it looks like OOF flower..but most of them is like that...just google search u would know

My poor experiment...I will bring something better soon


----------



## Sounava (Jun 30, 2011)

Ok let me reframe my statement:

It just looks like an OOF flower with little to add to aesthetics otherwise


----------



## Anish (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi, I am new to photography. I've bought a P&S (My dad restricted me to that budget).
Can I get a good budget friendly suggestion for a tripod stand for my camera?
My camera is Canon Powershot SX 130 IS

@Stuge: I hope you are using a SLR camera. I like that monsoon magic strip. BTW, I saw your posting in previous threads stating 101 sec exposure. nearly 2 minutes! whats the maximum limit in SLR cameras. I have only maximum 15 seconds


----------



## Stuge (Jun 30, 2011)

sounva : mostly 15k up 

bigger version(just to prevent thieves from stealing )

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5304/5885266666_34a202831b_b.jpg



Anish said:


> @Stuge: I hope you are using a SLR camera. I like that monsoon magic strip. BTW, I saw your posting in previous threads stating 101 sec exposure. nearly 2 minutes! whats the maximum limit in SLR cameras. I have only maximum 15 seconds



Usually there is  no limit .exposure can be as long as battery lasts .Camera like Nikon d40,d60 and I guess even D3100 has a limit of 30 min per exposure .


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 1, 2011)

^^ we also have a bulb mode when we can keep the shutter open as long as we keep the click button pressed... so technically there is no max limit.


----------



## Sounava (Jul 1, 2011)

@ stuge: Do have any idea about the vanguard tripod link I gave above? Will it be a good buy?

And yes the bigger image looks much nice 

And even in D40, D60, D3100 there is no upper limit to how long the shutter can stay open.


----------



## toofan (Jul 1, 2011)

Sujoy: highlights are harsh. Keep trying.

For your C & C .
 Continuation form last series. got this yesterday. Thanks.
1.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5271/5884345359_49e861ef93_z.jpg
_DSC8687 by toofan.v, on Flickr

This what I shot later, a bit simple.
2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6053/5889686596_ba23303d73.jpg
_DSC8632 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 1, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @toofan...I am not the best person to comment on ur abstracts but still..
> 
> I liked the 1st pink one coz its slight in focus...colours r looking great
> 
> ...



+ 1
I agree.

@ sujoyp

For 1.2kg, Manfrotto Modo 785B would be a very good choice.
Manfrotto says it can support 1kg weight, but some people are using this tripod for their SLRs without any problem.

Even I have this tripod, and I must say I'm loving it. (But I use Pana FZ18)
Its very lightweight, hence very easy to carry.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2011)

@toofan yaah light is harsh...my handmade diffuser dosnt work properly it seems

but toofan what I saw in jjmehta...they have flower patterns and not the whole flower as abstracts...

This sunday will try this...Toofan this is very bad u always pull me back to macro

@power_8383..Thanks for information....the tripod seems bit costly for now...will save for that too


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

some snaps by me....not as good as you guys...

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC09070.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC09102.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC09079.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/2011-04-23183421.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/2011-04-23183321.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/2011-04-23183250.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC08554.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC08534.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC08524.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC08527.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC08411.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC08533.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC00066.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/DSC00114.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Snaps%20by%20Me/2011-04-23083016.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jul 1, 2011)

those are good shots toofan 

Shower -Ajmer 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6007/5890032789_7a723316a9_z.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 1, 2011)

@abhidev
Great pics man. Love the scenary pics


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @abhidev
> Great pics man. Love the scenary pics



Thanx buddy...those pics are taken from SONY DSC 4.1 mp


----------



## toofan (Jul 1, 2011)

abhinav: thanks and lovely capture. 

Sujoy: I am still trying how they take those.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2011)

@abhidev ur last gateway of india is best

@stuge...great shot...looks like taken with wide angle lens 

@toofan..it seems we need a autofocus macro lens 85mm

BTW what are u doing with that 24mm lens...didnt see anything yet...that will more magnification isnt it...and working distance???

That 55mm macro AIS lens at buy sell was very interesting deal...but dont have budget now

My dog waiting...

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/--AAqVNnsNdo/Tg3QfLmaiPI/AAAAAAAAGa4/7sDQ5aPaYSI/s800/DSC_4506.JPG


----------



## abhidev (Jul 1, 2011)

@sujoy: thanx buddy....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 1, 2011)

@stuge, can you post EXIF value for ur shower Ajmer photo?


----------



## Sounava (Jul 2, 2011)

@toofan: Wow these two are much better  I especially like the 2nd one more. Great colours. This is what I was talking about, see the background made the difference in no. 2 

@stuge: this is good, but IMO you take far better pics than this one so this is not up to the mark as your other photos


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

I am very bad in abstracts...I shot soo many pics but waste

Macro is much better
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-CouqdYfryss/Tg_75GXA-VI/AAAAAAAAGbY/MlwZVX5LqqY/s800/DSC_4550.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HqzLCj6GH84/Tg_72Cf5a8I/AAAAAAAAGbU/o-eXBXnYRH8/s800/DSC_4548.JPG


----------



## Sounava (Jul 3, 2011)

Ah nice, really nice. Probably your best macro shot I have seen. Ok what was the source of light?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Ah nice, really nice. Probably your best macro shot I have seen. Ok what was the source of light?



Thanks sounava...source was sunlight+pop up flash


----------



## Sounava (Jul 3, 2011)

Popup flash? :O how come you didn't get any shadow with the poupup flash when using the extension tube? :O

Btw please reply something in the Photography Tips thread I created just now


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Popup flash? :O how come you didn't get any shadow with the poupup flash when using the extension tube? :O
> 
> Btw please reply something in the Photography Tips thread I created just now



Hey there r shadows coz of popup flash...and dont use whole Extension tube together...only attach the largest part and u would not get shadow of ET..

If u want to use whole ET then u have to use external flash...maybe wireless or normal one


----------



## agyaat (Jul 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> I am very bad in abstracts...I shot soo many pics but waste
> 
> Macro is much better
> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-CouqdYfryss/Tg_75GXA-VI/AAAAAAAAGbY/MlwZVX5LqqY/s800/DSC_4550.JPG
> ...



Did you glue the fly to keep it static?


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 3, 2011)

*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180324_1725363808426_1068307073_1936285_3113199_n.jpg

*a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/163120_1682974948731_1068307073_1856927_3200069_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/162765_1685538252812_1068307073_1861422_2907624_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/198138_1756599589301_1068307073_1989618_3471392_n.jpg

*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197022_1804217099709_1068307073_2046935_7209660_n.jpg

*a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/206567_1804234060133_1068307073_2046980_1026302_n.jpg

*a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/196922_1804239940280_1068307073_2047009_2406169_n.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 3, 2011)

^^Awesome pics man 

Loved the 2nd one most from last.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome pics @power_8383
The First pic is very very good. 
Great job


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

@agyaat No man but Its really difficult to chase these flying insects...I was chasing another insect but failed miserably

@power_8383 I liked 1,3,4,5 of your pics ...awesome clicks


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Sounava (Jul 3, 2011)

@power_8383

1. Nowadays almost a cliche, but still you did a good job there. 
2. Now THIS is superb!!!! This is awesome! This is how flower abstracts should be! Very good job!
3. Nice. How do you get such sky?  The weather god really favours you it seems.
4. No comments. Nothing in it.
5. Same as 4
6. "Ok" pic. 
7. No that is a rare macro you got there. Although focus is not exactly sharp. But still its nice!


----------



## toofan (Jul 3, 2011)

Sujoy: Lovely details in eyes. Excellent work. Keep going. Try to buy a cheap flash. These sells a lot at jjmehta buy and sell section.

Power: 1st is an excellently captured shot and best from the series for me. Clean and sharp.
Loved the last one also. A difficult moment to capture.

Some Macros posting for C&C. Thanks.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6012/5896442252_870be12ff7_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5231/5895872119_821401e18b_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5075/5895872219_3fd322a5c2_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6018/5895872271_c2fae699c2_b.jpg

5.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5040/5895872315_d50430b2b3_b.jpg
_DSC8751 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks toofan...
toofan I am still confused to wait and buy TTL or get a cheap flash and learn to use it...please suggest in terms of macro

4th one is looking the best of the lot


----------



## toofan (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks sujoy. 

Both have its own advantages. If you wish to buy only one flash then its better to buy a TTL flash as it can be used easily and very fast, and for every purpose a flash is used.

But if you want flash only for macros then buying a Rs 800 flash, i.e. vivitar 3200. will do the job. as it doesn't require high power. Its efficiency depends upon the diffuser you use.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2011)

toofan said:


> Thanks sujoy.
> 
> Both have its own advantages. If you wish to buy only one flash then its better to buy a TTL flash as it can be used easily and very fast, and for every purpose a flash is used.
> 
> But if you want flash only for macros then buying a Rs 800 flash, i.e. vivitar 3200. will do the job. as it doesn't require high power. Its efficiency depends upon the diffuser you use.



I can control the flash power by ur rosogulla dabba idea 
for TTL I have to wait 2 more months...normal one I can buy now....will have to think about it


----------



## Sounava (Jul 4, 2011)

@ toofan: I am just awestruck with your macros. Beyond any criticism! Awesome!


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @power_8383
> 
> 1. Nowadays almost a cliche, but still you did a good job there.
> 2. Now THIS is superb!!!! This is awesome! This is how flower abstracts should be! Very good job!
> ...



Thanks a lot for your encouraging words.
The sky that day was really very reddish but I've also saturated the colors a bit.



toofan said:


> Power: 1st is an excellently captured shot and best from the series for me. Clean and sharp.
> Loved the last one also. A difficult moment to capture.
> 
> Some Macros posting for C&C. Thanks.
> ...




Thanks.
Your macros are awesome !


----------



## toofan (Jul 4, 2011)

thanks Sounava and Power for your kind words.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 4, 2011)

cloudy mountains 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5077/5897804640_05f2f77eec_z.jpg


cool shots toofan 



rhitwick said:


> @stuge, can you post EXIF value for ur shower Ajmer photo?



Exposure	0.04 sec (1/25)
Aperture	f/7.1
Focal Length	70 mm
ISO Speed	320


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 4, 2011)

@Toofan: amazing pics, just unbelievable. I saw your pics on Flickr, they are very nice.
How do you get so nice lighting on all photos


----------



## toofan (Jul 4, 2011)

Kjuwale: thanks. Use of a Diffused flash. Sometime off the camera. and I shoot macros in Vivid colour mode. White balance and exposure also helps.

Abhinav: Very beautiful sky you captured but I guess if there would be any other point of interest in the image it would have looked more stronger. But for cloud pattern its a very good image with lovely colours in sky.


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 5, 2011)

@ Toofan thanks for info.

1. *farm7.static.flickr.com/6055/5902883152_b2c97a7359_z.jpg
Bonn Sunset by digitman2006, on Flickr

2. *farm7.static.flickr.com/6010/5902345551_8e7ca30fa3_z.jpg
Bonn sunset HDR by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 5, 2011)

^^Awesome man, loved the 2nd one. It's simply superb, great


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2011)

@kjuvale ...great HDRs...awsome


----------



## Stuge (Jul 5, 2011)

@Kjuvale :I liked the 1st picture .

HDR and landscaping is something I run away .Sorry , I cant appreciate it .


Artwork of Nature II

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5072/5901376572_5e923bdae9_z.jpg


@toofan : that's the purpose to capture artwork of nature ,clouds etc .Love shooting clouds .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2011)

@Stuge...this one looks great...donno but previous one didnt attract me


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 5, 2011)

@ krishnandu, Sujoy and Stuge : thanks

@Stuge : ya i wasnt thinking first to make HDR of sunset, but then jus wanted to try it to bring the ship in front in exposure and get sunset also not overexposed. here is normal image without HDR without ship though 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/5902396897_7bec073442_z.jpg
Bonn Sunset by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## Stuge (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks guys 

overlooking jaisalmer city and fort 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5311/5903671155_774e2745ba_z.jpg


@kjuvale that one is better .


----------



## abhidev (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome pics guys........


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW!! Awesome Artwork by everyone!! i am really missing photography these days not getting much time n nothing to shoot here .. But you guys make my day with your beautiful shots


----------



## KDroid (Jul 5, 2011)

@Kapil Awesome! Awesome work!


----------



## toofan (Jul 5, 2011)

Kapil: image posted on post no. 3799 is best of lot. very lovely shot. You could crop it 1 inch from bottom.
This HDR is over saturated. Always remember HDR mostly will have some boosted colors so decrease the saturation a bit.

Abhinav: the jaisalmer cityscape is Excellent take. There is some tilt in that, which is giving a strange feeling. some restless.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 5, 2011)

toofan said:


> Kapil: image posted on post no. 3799 is best of lot. very lovely shot. You could crop it 1 inch from bottom.
> This HDR is over saturated. Always remember HDR mostly will have some boosted colors so decrease the saturation a bit.
> 
> Abhinav: the jaisalmer cityscape is Excellent take. There is some tilt in that, which is giving a strange feeling. some restless.


yeah ,I know about the tilt towards right ,but left it .


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish i had a DSLR...Awesome pics !


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 6, 2011)

toofan said:


> Kjuwale: thanks. Use of a Diffused flash. Sometime off the camera. and I shoot macros in Vivid colour mode. White balance and exposure also helps.
> 
> Abhinav: Very beautiful sky you captured but I guess if there would be any other point of interest in the image it would have looked more stronger. But for cloud pattern its a very good image with lovely colours in sky.



Hi Toofan, 
What do you mean by VIVID color mode.


----------



## toofan (Jul 6, 2011)

there are different colours modes to shoot the images in every DSLR and P&S. I choose Vivid colours for shooting macros. Standard for landscapes and Portrait or Neutral for Portraits. 
In nikon its under
Menu=>shooting menu=>Set Picture control.

its the same by which you shoot black and white in your camera.


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 6, 2011)

@ kunal.d and Toofan: Thanks


----------



## toofan (Jul 6, 2011)

Some of my Initial macro shots. Remembering the days I started my macro journey.

1. My first macro shot. For this I used the Tripod and it took around 15min to take the first shot. 
*farm2.static.flickr.com/1439/5158240224_2a42ec0f34_b.jpg

2.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/5185871374_746acf9be8_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5085/5340894989_c48d9ffff2_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2011)

@toofan...your pics are really beautiful..nice...

I just got hold of a visitor...a Mother housefly...3 times bigger then normal fly

pic can be used for biology purpose

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tdonn0CxoGo/ThR9sB-e4KI/AAAAAAAAGb4/nTs_W-G_aSk/s800/DSC_4623.JPG


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 6, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6060/5907906996_6b332c6e44.jpg
Navy Pier by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6034/5907338787_83c272fc27.jpg
Live Performance at Navy Pier by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6018/5907330085_bd8ae14bdc.jpg
Live Performance at Navy Pier by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5115/5907872932_923d7c4a22.jpg
IMG_1890 by ajayashish, on Flickr


*farm6.static.flickr.com/5311/5907281737_255534d7bf.jpg
A street Magician by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5035/5907275573_5ffb4b8f77.jpg
A street Magician by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/5907694666_9511300984.jpg
Lamp by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2011)

@ajayashish...loved all ur pics...which place is this


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 6, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/5907694666_9511300984.jpg
> Lamp by ajayashish, on Flickr



Awesome, specially liked this one


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @ajayashish...loved all ur pics...which place is this



Its Chicago


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 7, 2011)

@ajayashish Amazing s shots, loved first one and birds pics. Nice colours


----------



## Stuge (Jul 7, 2011)

Jaisalmer fort at night 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5239/5908770513_67e1e7f3d2_z.jpg



4 images blended


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 7, 2011)

@kjuvale Thanks... that last one is my fav too... and it was my first shot with the new 50mm i bought

@Stuge.. Nice shot... but the lights at the bottom is disturbing


----------



## Stuge (Jul 7, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> @Stuge.. Nice shot... but the lights at the bottom is disturbing



I know that ,but I'm helpless .I cropped the bottom as it was further distracting with garbage dump i.e


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 7, 2011)

@Stuge: nice shot
@ajayashish: are you sure last shot is with 50mm prime, Exif data is showing that you have used EF-S55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS, thats strange


----------



## Stuge (Jul 7, 2011)

Rapid Flow 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6051/5911678158_2b08c1a4c3_b.jpg


Note :It might look tilted ,but its not


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 8, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @Stuge: nice shot
> @ajayashish: are you sure last shot is with 50mm prime, Exif data is showing that you have used EF-S55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS, thats strange



Ah... sorry then i must have deleted the wrong one and upload the other one... 
I got 2 lenses the same day... 50mm and 55-250 and was so excited that made a blunder...


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2011)

Friends,

Its rainy season, and lots and lots of bugs in garden, sadly of less variety. 
Shooting conditions are also not good, lots of wind and rain and also *Eeza* (a kumouni word for mother) has different vegetables in garden like Makka (Corns), Bhindi and many more. So not allowed to go into the bushes. Also the mosquitoes are in plenty. So I had to wear an Half pant under the lower. (Can wear outside otherwise resemblence to super hero can be missunderstood).

Posting for C&C. Id of this bee is also needed. 
1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6040/5913690887_07d6bc91ef_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/5914252840_411202d7bf_b.jpg

3.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5075/5914252286_4a1d00e791_b.jpg

4. Manual Focus Stack of two images. 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6045/5914252514_da043bc3f6_b.jpg
_DSC8676 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful toofan...lucky u have a garden...I have to go to local garden for macros..

I am looking for bugs everywhere


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks sujoy, this is a kitchen garden. not the garden with soft grass and flowers.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

I too have that gamla wala garden...but find same 2-3 type of insect everytime


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Toofan excellent pics man. Really great work


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Tech freak.


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 8, 2011)

@ajayashish Nice shots!

@stuge Great as always!

@toofan Those are Awesome macros!! the colors in 2nd one are awesome n clarity is just great!! Loved them All!!


----------



## power_8383 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello guys,
please tell me a camera shop from where I can buy Raynox DCR-250. (Please don't suggest ebay.)


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 8, 2011)

@Toofan : amazing macros as usual 

I have once question : what setup are you using for macros, is it same like Sujoy (50mm 1.8D, extension tube) or you are using some special macro lens?

And if I buy new 50mm 1.8g (new one with focussing motor) will I be able to use it with extension tube for macros? I am too much inclined towards buying this lens


----------



## toofan (Jul 8, 2011)

kjuvale: thanks. If you buy the 50mm G lens then you will have to buy automatic extension tubes. And those are available in Ebay only. Smarshoper has listed it but its out of stock mostly.
and those will cost you between Rs 5000 to 6000. Means
10000 (50mm) + 6000 ( Et) = 16000 and at this price you could buy a Tamron 90mm dedicated macro lens. 

Local ETs are around Rs 700 but that will not meter with any lens so you have to set the aperture manually using an aperture ring which the G lens lacks.

Gangsta; thanks friend.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2011)

@kjuvale for good macro pics u should have a good flash too...

popup flash dont have much to play and also diffuser is important so that flash do not caste shadow..

toofan play with reverse ring, ET, he have auto ET too also he got a good flash..


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 9, 2011)

@power_8383 u cant find it anywhere in india as far as i knw i tried almost everywhere in delhi... i even tried it in kuala lumpur,malaysia when i went there.. i guess ebay is the only way..

Guys did some macros today after a long time... a rainy morning n all i thought of was water drops and i guess i was too lucky tdy  
Do C&C..
1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6132/5918118398_862e583644_z.jpg
2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6146/5917557119_c49f28e34e_z.jpg
3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/5917561425_dfbb206349_z.jpg

some more shots coming soon..


----------



## toofan (Jul 9, 2011)

jugs: 1st one is good. 

Power: Check jjmehta.com/forum 's buy and sell section. there is a Raynox DCR 150 for sale at very cheap price and was sold by the master of Macros.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 9, 2011)

@jag89 Awesome pics man  Loved all of them 

Specially the 1st one.


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks toofan and krishnandu!


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice macros all around. Thanks everybody.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2011)

Anyone please help me out...i want to get a flash and I am confused between Vivitar 285HV and YN460 mk2


----------



## toofan (Jul 10, 2011)

go for youngnoa flash. Its cheap and has all the features you will need. Kahen se khareed rahe ho.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2011)

toofan said:


> go for youngnoa flash. Its cheap and has all the features you will need. Kahen se khareed rahe ho.



ebay I have no choice

*cgi.ebay.in/Yongnuo-Flash-Speedlite-Yn-460ii-Nikon-Canon-Penta-/270766973807?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3f0af8236f


----------



## Stuge (Jul 10, 2011)

Magical Water

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5921094793_129ceff941_z.jpg

@Vimal:I liked your macros that include bit of environment(adds a bit of wow factor to the pictures ).oterwise your macros are really good 

facebook :
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=22...45318693.34364.112549338784151&type=1&theater


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 10, 2011)

@Toofan and Sujoy thanks for info.



			
				toofan; said:
			
		

> 10000 (50mm) + 6000 ( Et) = 16000 and at this price you could buy a Tamron 90mm dedicated macro lens.



This combination is out of budget for now 

@Stuge and jagg89: amazing pics.

Here are 2 pics I took yesterday, there was firework in COlogne, unfortunately could not use tripod (specially bought for this occasion  ) because of the too much crowd.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/5921838252_969fd8c22b_z.jpg
Kölner Dom by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5921273281_ca4092d5d1_z.jpg
Kölner Lichter by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jul 10, 2011)

Stuge and Kjuvale: Very nice.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2011)

Stuge and Kjuvale: great shots both

@kjuvale u took these shots hand hold...great


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 10, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/5921838252_969fd8c22b_z.jpg
> Kölner Dom by digitman2006, on Flickr
> 
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5921273281_ca4092d5d1_z.jpg
> Kölner Lichter by digitman2006, on Flickr



Awesome man


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 10, 2011)

@stuge & kjuvale great shots!!


----------



## toofan (Jul 10, 2011)

Stuge: Awesome take. Landscape of the week for me.

kapil: 1st is a bit soft as you ahve mentined you didn't used the tripod. It would have certainly helped you.
2nd is good.


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 10, 2011)

Posting some more water drops shots for c&c...

1.-pics shot and lines written by me.. 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6122/5922873788_6b537bff67_z.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6007/5922300659_69d9bf07ac_z.jpg

other version of same shot:-
A precious water drop..(paper toned) | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

That's poetic Jag.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

@Stuge and kjuvale

Awesome pics guys. Great job.

Rep++ to both


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2011)

can somebody help me with the flash ...please

My budget is 4k and the best in this is YN 460 Mark II.

Now this is a complete manual flash...my question is can I use it in auto mode with some pre settings or will I have to use it only in manual mode of SLR...

Taking pics in manual mode at parties is very cumbersome..then I wont be able to use it at any functions or day to day use.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/9.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

Where is this? The sky looks lovely?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks bro.Its Kasba, Calcutta.Taken from my house.


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

Oops forgot. So the rain has finally stopped?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 11, 2011)

nice shots guys....awesome!!!! specially kjuvale


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks all 



sujoyp said:


> Stuge and Kjuvale: great shots both
> 
> @kjuvale u took these shots hand hold...great



Thanks to VR of nikon lens 



toofan said:


> kapil: 1st is a bit soft as you ahve mentined you didn't used the tripod. It would have certainly helped you.
> 2nd is good.



Ya tripod would have made picture much better at lower ISO and longer exposure, actually I had small fight with old lady for the place to keep my tripod


----------



## toofan (Jul 12, 2011)

Friends,

Shot this hoverfly sometime back. Its moving very fast so couldn't shot a Closeup of this. 
Please C&C.

50mm + 36mm Extension.  Thanks.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6007/5928343932_cdcdd048b6_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6122/5927787035_45b2cc5996_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/5928344516_c615985b3b_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6130/5928344950_6ef3015dc6_b.jpg

5.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6130/5928344726_6a65e2141d_b.jpg
_DSC8616 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, toofan.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely work friends.


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 13, 2011)

Shot these these weekend near Michigan Lake, Chicago

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6141/5929173814_d7e4080f6c.jpg
Michigan Lake by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6022/5929160722_f0dcecdd5f.jpg
Michigan Lake by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6007/5928591063_9627d80796.jpg
Michigan Lake by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6002/5929127016_bf87833215.jpg
Michigan Lake by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sharing some portraits for Critiques and suggestions. 

D90 + 18-105mm.
Nissin 622 Mark II bare, behind subject cams left @ 1/32 power.
Vivitar 285HV through Umbrella, cam right over subject @ 1/4 power.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6132/5932838790_afa2db52ce_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6010/5932838620_4fa6277bd3_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6125/5932838424_089eca3088_b.jpg
_DSC8708 by toofan.v, on Flickr

Ajay: nice series. Liked the last one for obvious reasons. Nicely composed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

Guys...the high resolution wallpapers of animals are clicked by DSLR or any other
coz they look splendid & not a single pixelation....


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Golden Globes of Cheese*

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5932531089_e2cd100a91_z.jpg

Flickr Photo Page


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

^^ good concept G5..looks tasty


----------



## Sounava (Jul 13, 2011)

toofan: all the pictures are looking overexposed.. The face is mostly blown out...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

A Makdee

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HgITCF-wKZ0/Th2iTvwlP3I/AAAAAAAAGdI/WI3bWAS0z_s/s800/DSC_4969.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 13, 2011)

^^sujoyp nice
which camera u used & lens???

how much does Raynox DCR-250 cost?and is it good for macro?


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 13, 2011)

Sujyop.. nice one! Seems like you have quite an attachment with insects


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2011)

@Zangetsu Thanks...I have used Nikon D3100+50mm 1.8+Extension tube

Dont worry about gear...toofan takes 100 times better macros with similar gear...Its more about technique

@INS-ANI...insects r much more beautiful & colorful then human and animals...I wish someday my task becomes bit easier with a Macro lens


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 14, 2011)

They r good, but without additional gears they may look alike.


----------



## toofan (Jul 15, 2011)

An Image I made few months back.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5024/5642726074_8b227368e1_b.jpg
Nikkor. by toofan.v, on Flickr

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5183/5630404968_f04ca5ae34_b.jpg
Vidushi by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2011)

@toofan 2nd one must be new with your new studio setup  ...expressions r cute


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 16, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5932123678_76f754131b.jpg
Water Scooter by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6020/5931592811_592ed57734.jpg
Life Guard stand by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6006/5932168882_db413eff26.jpg
Flower by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Jul 16, 2011)

Ajay: liked the 1st one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

toofan,
the girl photo clicked is amazing...
so u have used D90 with two flash from Nissin & Vivitar & umbrella
Btw where did u put the umbrella in front of the object or back?


----------



## toofan (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Zengetsu, The White Umbrella was used in between subject and Flash, to diffuse the light.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2011)

toofan said:


> Thanks Zengetsu, The White Umbrella was used in between subject and Flash, to diffuse the light.



ooh so we keep flash behind of the umbrella...I thought we keep the flash head facing the umbrella so that light reflects from the umbrella and give soft white light...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 16, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> ooh so we keep flash behind of the umbrella...I thought we keep the flash head facing the umbrella so that light reflects from the umbrella and give soft white light...



You can do it either way, bounce or through the umbrella.

I liked the first one toofan, I remember a similar shot from stuge.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> You can do it either way, bounce or through the umbrella.
> 
> I liked the first one toofan, I remember a similar shot from stuge.



Okk...my knowledge about flash is too limited...once I get hold of one then will see what I can do...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

toofan said:


> Thanks Zengetsu, The White Umbrella was used in between subject and Flash, to diffuse the light.



white umbrella?so does it matter if u use black umbrella?

Btw what is extension Tube?
what are the capabilitis of the VR Kit lens bundled with D3100


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> white umbrella?so does it matter if u use black umbrella?
> 
> Btw what is extension Tube?
> what are the capabilitis of the VR Kit lens bundled with D3100



yaah it will matter i u use black i guss...white reflect more light

Extension tube or ET are used for macro photography. They are put on the cam and then the Lens are attached to it. Its absolutely recommended to use prime lens or fixed focus lens with it.
Also if u use cheap ET its required to have aperture ring on the lens coz without aperture ring u will not be able to control the aperture anyways
If u use automatic ET like kenko's which cost 5-6k then u can use lens without aperture control too coz they will meter with your cam 
umm what else???
ET have 3 sizes attached togather...u can use them in combination or 1 by 1...as per ur requirements.

VR means vibration reduction...Nikon's VR is very good and u will feel the need ones u use non-VR lenses
taking pics hand holded needs VR...or else u have to increase the shutter speed or ISO coz we can not hand hold a 700gm camera still for too long
If u use tripod all the time u can use non-VR lens too..
People say that u have to switch off the VR when put on the tripod

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
anybody have info about good SDHC card..I want a reliable card for SLR

Sandisk normal, ultra, extreme range...then I am using verbitem, then there is kingston, transcend.. I am confused

Should I get Sandisk Extreme class 10 4gb for 800 or sandisk ultra class 4 4 gb for 550 or general sanidisk class 4 for 350

I just want it to keep a backup memory card in case my memory card fails anyday/anytime  

I am currently using verbitem class 4 memory card and dont have any problem...but very rarely it get jam


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

^Thanx for the info...
But do I need a ET if I use Raynox DCR-250??


----------



## Sounava (Jul 16, 2011)

@ toofan: I took a similar pic around 1.5months ago 

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5022/5793132164_3701916a26_b.jpg
Nikkor AF 50mm f/1.8D by Sounava, on Flickr


@ Zangetsu: Raynox DCR-250 is good. In that case you wont need an ET. But it costs around 5k INR.. So its better to go for Kenko Auto Extension Tube I think..

@sujoyp: Stick to SanDisk Class 10 cards.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok I will get Sandisk Extreme III 4gb class 10 for 700-800 

I think Raynox DCR 350 is a closeup adopter and ET is different...Kenko ET is very good for macros...

But again adopters can be used on any lenses....but ET is better to use on Primes


----------



## Sounava (Jul 16, 2011)

@ Sujoy: Yes Raynox one is a closeup filter. But the quality of glass is good. 

And it is not correct that ET is better for primes.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @ Sujoy: Yes Raynox one is a closeup filter. But the quality of glass is good.
> 
> And it is not correct that ET is better for primes.



Then can we use ET on canon 70-200 2.8 and get good macros.. or can we at least use  Tamron 17-70 2.8 with ET for macros

I know using ET with normal lenses like 18-55 is out of question coz its aperture is small...

Actually I can tell everything with cheap ET in mind...donno how kenko ET work

My old friend is back...

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CKeneo0wXls/TiJrsUJ1HVI/AAAAAAAAGds/ewtf7Rz3GG4/s800/DSC_5081.JPG

May be hummingbird..not sure

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-fPrBMLoGLlM/TiJrtspgT6I/AAAAAAAAGdw/QnJvILoZrgc/s800/DSC_5099.JPG

Anybody can help me with taking this web better...I tried many settings ...took this with 50mm 1.8 manually...just cant make it better then this

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-M20z8_Tusc0/TiJr2qjOIsI/AAAAAAAAGd8/qsbiXN3dLj8/s800/DSC_5062.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounava said:


> @ Zangetsu: Raynox DCR-250 is good. In that case you wont need an ET. But it costs around 5k INR.. So its better to go for Kenko Auto Extension Tube I think..


check the cost here it is more than 8k
Kenko Auto Extension Tube for Nikon Digital Cameras Reviews | Features - Kenko Auto Extension Tube for Nikon Digital Cameras Expert Reviews n Features India

so i think Raynox is cheap & better


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 17, 2011)

@toofan, that is a cute girl that is a wonderful portrait.


----------



## Sounava (Jul 17, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Then can we use ET on canon 70-200 2.8 and get good macros.. or can we at least use  Tamron 17-70 2.8 with ET for macros
> 
> I know using ET with normal lenses like 18-55 is out of question coz its aperture is small...
> 
> Actually I can tell everything with cheap ET in mind...donno how kenko ET work


You can use any lens with automatic ET's. And with manual ET's you can use any lens with aperture ring. Whether you use a prime or a zoom lens is not the factor. 



Zangetsu said:


> check the cost here it is more than 8k
> Kenko Auto Extension Tube for Nikon Digital Cameras Reviews | Features - Kenko Auto Extension Tube for Nikon Digital Cameras Expert Reviews n Features India
> 
> so i think Raynox is cheap & better


Then buy the Raynox. It is cheaper, though not necessarily better.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 18, 2011)

So many updates in this thread..., i missed completely.
NE way...
I need to buy Extension Tube (non auto) for my Canon 1000D as I m more interested in Closeups / Macros. (By looking at Sujay's Pics & Toofan's Pic I think I need desperately).
Can you recommend any Store / User from E-bay? (I know Sujay & Toofan uses Nikon & I need to Canon).
Keep Clicking ....and Take Care of Lenses in Mansoon 
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## toofan (Jul 18, 2011)

Some mosquito shots for your C &C. Thanks
1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5949369351_14cd3638ff_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6005/5949369353_7ed870dbf2_b.jpg
_DSC8736 by toofan.v, on Flickr
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zangetsu: thanks, No light will pass through the black and If its white and translucent there will be no effect on the colour of light. Using Umbrella means Increasing the size of light source and diffusing it.  Black umbrellas are used with Silver coting inside and to reflect the light inplace of passing the light through it.

*Thanks friends for feedback. *

Sounava: good and sharp shot.
Sujoy: 1st is awesome. This type of shot is in my wish light. never get any oppurtunity to shoot those. Once I tried, she jumped on my lens and I was on my viewfinder, you might think how much horrified I might be. 

astroutkarsh: before buying local/manual ETs please confirm that you have a lens with aperture ring.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2011)

@toofan..mosquito on flowers...I never found one

BTW 1st pic is good..

I hope when that insect jumped on ur lens u didnt got scared enough due to magnification


@astroutkarsh u will get a cheap Et very easily on ebay....but as toofan said u should have aperture ring on the lens to use it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @toofan..mosquito on flowers...I never found one


a male mosquito


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks so


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 18, 2011)

Few shots from my Malsejghat trip,

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5951197258_76e3cd19b4_z.jpg
IMG_3048 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5951195066_bf3bd3a9f5_z.jpg
IMG_3044 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6145/5950635449_19f1346232_z.jpg
IMG_3027 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jul 18, 2011)

2nd one is gorgeous.


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 19, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6129/5948712678_ecd4041dae.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6012/5948150037_cdc6bfe700.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5948697082_9946d2a862.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6133/5948688870_91469a5505.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2011)

@ajay 1and 2 looks great and colorful

@ritwik the 2nd image gives a dramatic feel


----------



## toofan (Jul 19, 2011)

ajay: liked last one more.

ritwik: 1st is excellent for me. 2nd and 3rd has unnatural tilt which is not working for me.

Sujoy: Check these.
1.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4113/5608271394_c2a2bee95b_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5607687317_aa87bc3b08_b.jpg
_DSC6994 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like straight out of Doom 3.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2011)

@toofan here in 1st one mosquito is too small to see anything..I cant even see the eye...composition is although perfect.

I liked 2nd one its nice and colorful..

Toofan i am still not able to purchase from ebay.com...paypal took my bank detail but they say only withdraw from paypal account is possible with bank transfer...
Then I tried a proper debit card but they accept only credit cards...can u suggest any online shop for flash


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanx toofan and Sujoy.

@toofan, I just tried a few angles, I liked the b/w car shot how it came out. THe other one sucks simply.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 19, 2011)

toofan said:


> astroutkarsh: before buying local/manual ETs please confirm that you have a lens with aperture ring.





sujoyp said:


> @astroutkarsh u will get a cheap Et very easily on ebay....but as toofan said u should have aperture ring on the lens to use it...



Thanks Toofan & Sujay.

I checked on eBay, but I did not find anything that says abt Aperture ring in ET for Canon.I will check again. 
Also, Sujay /toofan can you recommend any Store / Seller on ebay?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 19, 2011)

@toofan

I really lik your pics. Good job


----------



## toofan (Jul 19, 2011)

Sujoy: Ask your friend to help you out. YOu pay him the money and he will do the payment for you to purchase the flash. 

ritwik: 2nd is good but the first thing comes into mind is the tilt. Try straightining it in software.

astroucourch: not the ET with aperture ring but the lens with aperture ring.

techfreak: thanks man.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2011)

@toofan I have orderd 5 mins before...aakhir dad se credit card maangna pada...I orderd YN 465 for $64.99 or Rs.2992...nice deal 

@astroutkarsh I can vouch for balajistore or something...they delivered fast and rates r ok...
I purchased reverse ring and ET from them

here -> EXTENSION TUBE CANON EOS SLR,DSLR CAMERAS eg5D1000DBODY | eBay


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jul 19, 2011)

toofan said:


> astroucourch: not the ET with aperture ring but the lens with aperture ring.


Ok. Just a correction, its not "astroucourch" but its "astroutkarsh". 
Better u all can call "utkarsh".
I Need to check with my lenses. I have 3 in total (Canon EF-S 18-55mm Kit Lense, Canon EF-S 55-250 IS & Canon EF 50mm II f/1.8).

Are these Lenses without Aperture ring ?

@Sujay : Thanks for your link. I will check.


----------



## Stuge (Jul 19, 2011)

humayuns Tomb 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6133/5953537067_581d7e1b3d_z.jpg

good shots there toofan


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Wow...man...that's hell awesome 

Simply great


----------



## Skud (Jul 19, 2011)

Superb composition, Stuge.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2011)

@stuge...great effect

@utkash...most probably ur 50mm will have it


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 19, 2011)

Toofan the tilt is intentional. I wanted it to be like that.


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 19, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5948648026_f0db57e477.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5948632892_dc9628c087.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/5948068877_b9a9cbf66a.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 19, 2011)

^^Loved the last one


----------



## toofan (Jul 20, 2011)

These were shot at My Village in Almora. Didn't get much time to do Photography.

For your C&C, Welcome. Thanks

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6005/5955802519_fa13f4c4ce_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5956363070_381a1fffe3_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6133/5955802919_cd057c1c68_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6129/5955803115_935111396b_b.jpg
_DSC8486 by toofan.v, on Flickr
______________________________________________________________________________
Stuge: Awesome.

Sujoy: good news.

Utkarsh: check PM.

ajay: nice shots. look for seperation of subject from background. And it should be clean. Not too much elements which create distractions.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2011)

@ajayashish...I liked ur 2nd pic most coz the flower is sharp and clean..

@toofan ...the last one is perfectly composed..


----------



## KDroid (Jul 20, 2011)

@Stuge: Awesome!!


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

ajayashish said:


> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5948648026_f0db57e477.jpg
> Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr
> 
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5948632892_dc9628c087.jpg
> ...




Like the last one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 20, 2011)

@Stuge

That pic of Humayuns Tomb is SIMPLE awesome 
Great Pic

@ajay

Great Pics as always. I like the first one


----------



## toofan (Jul 20, 2011)

thanks sujoy.

Some more,

1.
*img717.imageshack.us/img717/1046/dsc8812.jpg

2. Ready to run away.
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/853/dsc8850g.jpg

3.
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/7809/dsc8868z.jpg

4.
*img534.imageshack.us/img534/9809/dsc8913bw.jpg

5.
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/8268/dsc8950b.jpg


----------



## asingh (Jul 20, 2011)

^^
Woaaaaaaah Really nice.

And that Humayun Tomb by Skud is awesome too. Really really nice.


----------



## Skud (Jul 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Woaaaaaaah Really nice.
> 
> And that Humayun Tomb by Skud is awesome too. Really really nice.



Not mine, Its by Stuge.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2011)

@toofan ...now these r really good...u should not have included that black & white macchar...its not in the league of others..

in ur last pic there is no design on eyes of that fly..how?? there eyes have a design isnt it


----------



## toofan (Jul 20, 2011)

Sujoy: thanks for the feedback. In last grids in eyes are not in focus. so looking plain.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 20, 2011)

@Toofan 3rd one and 4th one is really awesome


----------



## ajayashish (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks guys for the comments... will keep things in mind when i go out to shoot again.. 

here are some more CC

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6009/5947960739_a5be53227b.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6024/5947891295_fec4eff61a.jpg
The cutest of them all by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6143/5947360583_ca51f6b03f.jpg
Lincoln Park Zoo through my Lenses by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2011)

@toofan liked 2 and 3more than others. For 2, did you use any black background or changed in editing?


----------



## KDroid (Jul 21, 2011)

@Toofan: Second one is awesome!!


----------



## Sounava (Jul 21, 2011)

Stuge said:


> humayuns Tomb
> 
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6133/5953537067_581d7e1b3d_z.jpg
> 
> good shots there toofan


Hey can you please give me the EXIF data of this shot 

And also, can you please share the secret of how this shot looks so CLEAN?


----------



## toofan (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks Krish, Ritwik, Kunal for the feedback.

Ritwik: not its not black background, It was flash which lit the subject otherwise the whole frame would have been black.

Sounava: use of tripod.

Guys, this was shot in Feb or March this year but somehow left in folder of March/11.

Sharing this for Comments and Critiques.

   Natural: Goggles
  *img9.imageshack.us/img9/3752/dsc5756b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2011)

@toofan...I love these amazing eyes of insects...


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2011)

@toofan, nice.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 22, 2011)

@Toofan

wahh wahhh!  

Amazing focus. Very very clear and awesome pic.

Rep added


----------



## KDroid (Jul 22, 2011)

@Toofan: Loved this one!


----------



## Stuge (Jul 23, 2011)

great toofan 

humayuns Tomb II(no hdr)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/5964868902_e41e7f62d9_z.jpg

blue and yellow polarizer 


@thanks everyone 

@Sounava: what do you mean by so clean ? picture was taken at lower iso .

exif :
Exposure	15 sec
Aperture	f/13.0
Focal Length	13 mm
ISO Speed	100


----------



## toofan (Jul 23, 2011)

thanks sujoy, skud,  techfreek and kunal for the feedback.

Stuge: awesome image, and thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2011)

@stuge...13mm looks soo wide...good shot..


----------



## Sounava (Jul 23, 2011)

@stuge: Thanks for the EXIF. By "clean", I meant, well, clean  The image looks extremely polished


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2011)

some Makdee macros 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kWoik_cWnqE/Tiu8tHCNslI/AAAAAAAAGfA/KozkivXCoSI/s640/DSC_5256.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-HGm-aWsU-eo/TircA1tYhXI/AAAAAAAAGek/1bKTxcC3eUE/s640/DSC_5162.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-imt7IK01VWE/Tiv-YhGSXoI/AAAAAAAAGfw/ON_KyjfWjsw/s640/DSC_5241.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

^sujoyp gr8 ones...
what is the setup?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2011)

@sujoy, the spider with net is good one...

And, for that flower you could've sprinkled a bit water b4 the shot...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

@Zangetsu I always take pic using D3100+50mm 1.8 AF+ Extension tube 

As soon as I get my external flash from courier...I hope I will be able to use the full capability of extension tubes

@rhitwick thanks for liking

There was no rain today but I shot one some days back

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-GXg_7aTiwl8/TixpWviiY2I/AAAAAAAAGgI/PN8V0ZDZask/s640/DSC_4315.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @Zangetsu I always take pic using D3100+50mm 1.8 AF+ Extension tube


Hmm...so 50mm 1.8 is macro Lens?
Is it capable of taking very close shot just like toofan clicked of flies in garden...???
toofan uses which setup,I know he has Nikon D90 but another extras???



sujoyp said:


> As soon as I get my external flash from courier...I hope I will be able to use the *full capability of extension tubes*


example...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm...so 50mm 1.8 is macro Lens?
> Is it capable of taking very close shot just like toofan clicked of flies in garden...???
> toofan uses which setup,I know he has Nikon D90 but another extras???
> 
> ...



Nope 50mm 1.8 is not macro lens...it has to be used with Extension tube to take macro pics
Toofan have many setups..please ask specifically which photo is taken by which setup

example of full use of ET is not there yet...as soon as I get my flash I can show u...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

^OK so without ET the closeup shots (like spider) r not possible?

can u post the link of 50mm 1.8?Is it from Nikkor?

There are some photos posted by toofan in flicker of insects in which I can clearly see the hairs of the insect..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^OK so without ET the closeup shots (like spider) r not possible?
> 
> can u post the link of 50mm 1.8?Is it from Nikkor?
> 
> There are some photos posted by toofan in flicker of insects in which I can clearly see the hairs of the insect..



yaah without ET or macro lens or reverse ring closup shots like spider is not possible.

just search it Nikkor AF 50mm 1.8D and u will get the lens.

yaah toofan is very good at macros...but u have to practice and lern...ET and reverse ring r not soo simple as it seems
or leave all these and get a macro lens...u will surely get these shots much easily


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yaah toofan is very good at macros...but u have to practice and lern...ET and reverse ring r not soo simple as it seems
> or leave all these and *get a macro lens*...u will surely get these shots much easily



Any recommendation Macro Lenses???


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2011)

Flower shots are good sujoy.

After flash you will see an increase in sharpness of your images. Have you ordered any diffuser type of thing or flash bracket. As you might need those. I am also looking for same.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

@toofan: Hi,I have seen photos posted by you in flicker & all are really superb.
which setup u use for Macros?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

toofan said:


> Flower shots are good sujoy.
> 
> After flash you will see an increase in sharpness of your images. Have you ordered any diffuser type of thing or flash bracket. As you might need those. I am also looking for same.



I am getting a free diffuser with the flash Thanks for liking...

I want a cheap ring flash type of thing...something to give continous light...what to do...any idea..u tried any home made ideas



@Zangetsu most popular macro lens is tamron 90mm but it cost too much like 18-20k...soo either find a used one or as I was saying get any macro lens to start with later u can add a teleconvertor to increase the range

Someday before someone was selling a nikkor 55mm AIS macro lens for 5500 at jj mehta...good deal to start with


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2011)

Zangetsu: thanks, I use 50mm 1.8 Nikkor + Kenko Automatic Extension tues + Lens reversal adapter + a 2x TC.

I Combine these as per the magnification and working distance needed. 

Sujoy: If you know electronics, I have one setup you could prepare. If interested I will send you that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

toofan said:


> Zangetsu: thanks, I use 50mm 1.8 Nikkor + Kenko Automatic Extension tues + Lens reversal adapter + a 2x TC.


Nice..whats a 2x TC??
if u use only these than what will be result
*50mm 1.8 Nikkor + Kenko Automatic Extension tues*


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

@toofan I am not that good in electronics  but if u want be to fit 10 leds togather in a round and fit it around the lens then I can do it  ....give some hint plzzz

@Zangetsu 50mm+kenko ET gives great result coz kenko can meter with your SLR...but I think getting a used macro lens is better coz kenko cost 5-6k ....we accumulate gear and accessories 1 by 1 soo in the end we may be spending too much...if u have 10-12k now then get a macro lens straight way


----------



## toofan (Jul 25, 2011)

Sharing some unusual shots of insects(for me) for you* Comments and critiques.*
Thanks.

D90+ 36mm Extension on 50mm Nikkor.

1. On the march. (Id please).
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6131/5974262002_26de39ef31_b.jpg

2. Downhill.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/5973702153_921ab98c1e_b.jpg

3. Underside.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5973702257_fb7b199435_b.jpg
Mosquito  by toofan.v, on Flickr
_________________________________________________________

Sujoy: will post that macro ring light setup very soon. Actually its in a book and I will photograph it and then send them to you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @Zangetsu 50mm+kenko ET gives great result coz kenko can meter with your SLR...but I think getting a used macro lens is better coz kenko cost 5-6k ....we accumulate gear and accessories 1 by 1 soo in the end we may be spending too much...if u have 10-12k now then get a macro lens straight way



ok so 12k which u suggest? 
will I get good macro shots from that lense?



sujoyp said:


> just search it Nikkor AF 50mm 1.8D and u will get the lens.



nikon india has not listed this lens...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2011)

@toofan 1st one is the best among them...but U r moving away from the magnification thing and going for composition ....

@Zangetsu u can definitely get a used Macro lens for 12k ....maybe u will get Tamron 90mm Macro used too...dont think used r useless or damaged but its just people sell there lens to get a better one most of the times...

here is the link for that lens Nikon India Private Limited


----------



## toofan (Jul 29, 2011)

Some different type of shots I made last week.

Please critique. This is new type of things for me.

Thanks.

1.
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/944/dsc8882.jpg

2.
*img856.imageshack.us/img856/5994/dsc8917.jpg

3.
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/3218/dsc8919s.jpg

4.
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/5831/dsc8897m.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2011)

@toofan...I liked 1st one coz of backlights...in 2nd I wish u could magnify the drop more
4th is a good try..
I tried drop pics and I know its bit difficult and not as easy as it looks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2011)

@toofan the 4th pic is really awesome


----------



## toofan (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks sujoy and krish.


----------



## Sounava (Jul 29, 2011)

The 1st and 4th pic are awesome toofan!!


----------



## cyberdragon007 (Jul 29, 2011)

how do I take a good pic of the moon ie aperture and iso values to use ???


----------



## toofan (Jul 29, 2011)

Use the lease ISO possible i.e. 100 or 200.
Aperture use as per the shutter speed you need.

thanks sounava.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow I got my flash from hongkong in just 7 days....great..I had hoped for 15 days minimum...love the flash...YN465...could not experiment much...will test it on sunday
some flash shots 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4Z0sGG6ja7E/TjL2tDIwXBI/AAAAAAAAGgk/2YKHRS0rG04/s400/DSC_5417.JPG
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-K7XR3YiEquo/TjL2uDSxeaI/AAAAAAAAGgo/aa5YDkSvqLU/s400/DSC_5418.JPG
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KE5mZ-Eun7M/TjL2vTnLRaI/AAAAAAAAGgs/gVaKYacjBeU/s400/DSC_5419.JPG
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-CqHbAryGB6E/TjL2wq8JvRI/AAAAAAAAGgw/sYu89s0WM3I/s400/DSC_5420.JPG


----------



## Sounava (Jul 30, 2011)

Great! How much did it cost you? What is the guide number?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Great! How much did it cost you? What is the guide number?



It cost me $65 or Rs.2900 and guide number is 33


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2011)

@sujoyp: congrats,what does guide no mean?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @sujoyp: congrats,what does guide no mean?



I donno exactly but I think its related to flash power and range...

Others please elaborate


----------



## toofan (Jul 30, 2011)

sujoy good news, congrats.

Guide no means how much far your flash can light the subject at given ISO.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

Taken this photos during the *Durga Puja, 2009*
*Place-Bosepukur Sitatala Mandir*
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/167838_1623569583884_1075813707_1393129_4927550_n.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/162984_1623570783914_1075813707_1393132_4741283_n.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/162771_1623570023895_1075813707_1393131_7263405_n.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/162611_1623569063871_1075813707_1393125_7787198_n.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/168405_1623569343878_1075813707_1393127_3137425_n.jpg
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/164881_1623569463881_1075813707_1393128_6051200_n.jpg
*
Hope you will like it*.


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking forward to see you at the mandap this year. 

Nice ones, btw.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes me too


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow tenida...the durga mandap looks great...I wish I could see kolkata's durga puja...I am a bengali u know

Ok soo playing with my new flash I took some shots and the best ones are these
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5WmD_EktECY/TjRMoL_gAfI/AAAAAAAAGhM/1zvZFOlCF8w/s800/DSC_5468.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7I0PImYBmU4/TjRMrlAFLiI/AAAAAAAAGhQ/oY2ZQEdO4hc/s640/DSC_5472.JPG

will take lots of snaps tomorrow...

BTW I also bought Uniross rechargable cells and charger for Rs.1200..it came with 4 2500 NIMH cells ...and it really charges all 4 cells in an hour time...superb


----------



## Tenida (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Sujoy  Nice to hear that u r Bengali  I hope you will able to see Durga Puja in Calcutta soon


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2011)

here is another macro...half cropped

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-LtVT3Gc6AxQ/TjTvRlcANpI/AAAAAAAAGiI/JOIYJH35rKc/s800/DSC_5510.JPG


----------



## INS-ANI (Jul 31, 2011)

nice clicks man!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks INSINI


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 31, 2011)

was away for long time, great posts from all.

Nice macros Sujoy and nice purchase 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6006/5994239881_858a3f7150_z.jpg
DSC_3147 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6138/5994239005_444b16afd4_z.jpg
DSC_3072 by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Aug 1, 2011)

Tenida: very refreshing series.Good shots. A little bit of contrast will boost these images. 

sujoy: nice ones. half croped one is looking very good.

Kjuvale: 1st is excellent for me. in second if the bee would have been in focus it would have more impact.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

@toofan thanks for liking.

@kjuvale...ur 1st image looks really good


----------



## Sounava (Aug 1, 2011)

@ kjuvale: the first image is really nice!!
And it is amazing how even at ISO 640 the D5100 produces zero noise!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2011)

> And it is amazing how even at ISO 640 the D5100 produces zero noise!



umm even D3100 does not have noise till ISO 800....but the ISO jumps from 400-800 no 640 in between


----------



## Tenida (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks *Toofan *for liking.I will increase the contrast Thanks.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

Some refreshing pics ! 

Nice


----------



## toofan (Aug 2, 2011)

Friends shot these macros last month.

Posting for Comments and *critiques. and ID.*

Shooting conditions were not good, Mosquitoes biting, wind is creating movement in leaf on which the subject is sitting. So Missed to calculate the flash output.   Thanks.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6145/6000574472_1ff051387e_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6018/6000027687_a24a61dbb1_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6014/6000575182_2fc01d9038_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6130/6000575610_81e7af6b61_b.jpg
_DSC8787 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

Good shots toofan...eyes came very good ...in the 1st shot I would have liked more insect under focus though.

Last one is perfectly composed.

some pics I took today and yesterday

I could not crop any part of the pic...but I liked it

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qfHwGTrjZVI/TjfytfRWTKI/AAAAAAAAGi0/xwAwjh_M1C8/s640/DSC_5539.JPG

some guests at my house

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1R6qVZQ3AXA/TjfyuuZYVaI/AAAAAAAAGi4/chEZfPC7IQA/s640/DSC_5541.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-erqu9W0ImPc/Tjfywb6WJ3I/AAAAAAAAGi8/Y5k84A15aRI/s640/DSC_5542.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EVYPosvznew/Tjfyy7GB3BI/AAAAAAAAGjE/macoDZvGFHk/s640/DSC_5545.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5UJ1Vk1IfsM/Tjfyz-6hA4I/AAAAAAAAGjI/u_yBoAYiOX8/s640/DSC_5548.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-uHF82fDMtlU/Tjfy1eqn3wI/AAAAAAAAGjM/c0KaoDNY3w4/s640/DSC_5554.JPG

and lastly ......

*I am superman..oops supermonkey*
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2Z_pF4pv1qQ/TjfyxgiQhqI/AAAAAAAAGjA/3PNXywSUtP8/s640/DSC_5544.JPG


----------



## Tenida (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohh....good shot


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Ohh....good shot



thanks tenida


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Aug 2, 2011)

I Have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 Point & Shoot Camera. Any Tips How Can I improve my photography?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I Have a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ10 Point & Shoot Camera. Any Tips How Can I improve my photography?



thats a brilliant p&S cam ... best tip is 

use aperture priority mode...and take some snaps...see on ur PC whats wrong...if its too bright..too dark..not properly exposed due to wrong metering mode...or ISO selected is not correct...if needed use flash...exif info is very imp

I would say read about photography...but trial and error makes u learn from ur own mistakes


Could not resist to put another mosquito shot  ....taken with full ET and 50mm 1.8 using flash

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Aue1s57zhqQ/Tjgm4AzkHpI/AAAAAAAAGjw/AjgzFQo0iI4/s640/DSC_5599.JPG

This 2nd image to show u how much detail can be extracted by cropping the image..

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MjcPmReAI_Y/Tjgm6f_p7bI/AAAAAAAAGj0/S-2Y8IMlNBE/s800/DSC_5609.JPG


----------



## Stuge (Aug 2, 2011)

^ very nice macros there

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6149/5987435332_91f82d57fb_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6026/5964868902_e41e7f62d9_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/5966707287_0c0886fdc9_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6147/5975139228_726604b90e_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6142/5990810859_df6f9a0c8a_z.jpg


NOTE: No HDR .


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2011)

@stuge...all r nicely composed and have great light effect...great


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 3, 2011)

sujoyp;1464615
[IMG said:
			
		

> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7I0PImYBmU4/TjRMrlAFLiI/AAAAAAAAGhQ/oY2ZQEdO4hc/s640/DSC_5472.JPG[/IMG]


Just had to quote this.

A very good macro.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

@rhitwick thanks for liking...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

@sujoyp: very nice macro of the mosquito......
Next time try to get the macro of mosquito which is not hungry.


----------



## toofan (Aug 3, 2011)

Abhinav: awesome shots.

Sujoy: excellent macros.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks guys for liking...not hungry means???


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> thanks guys for liking...not hungry means???



the belly of the mosquito filled with blood


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> the belly of the mosquito filled with blood



really will it look different...I will try


----------



## Stuge (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks guys 

rainforests 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6020/6006029652_eb651cacae_z.jpg


----------



## prakhar18 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey guys i need suggestions regarding Lens/Accessories with model no.s for Nikon D 5000. I have already got 18-55mm lens

Lens for - Landscapes, Portraits ,Macro Photography,telephoto zoom.

Need suggestions for each category for the above mentioned camera.  Post here or PM me.


----------



## toofan (Aug 5, 2011)

Prakhar: 1st shoot with the kit lens you have atleast 2 to 3 months. Then automatically you will know that you wanna this lens or that lens. 
Photography is very costly and you cant buy every lens for every field. You have decide on your genre first that what you likes to shoot more.
I love macros and protraits.

Abhinav loves; landscapes. and so on.

with the kit lens you can do,
Portraits, Landscapes. Just wait for few months before spending money.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2011)

@toofan this is not good...u should have given him a fair chance to get those lenses by advising him...ok I will advice 

As u have D5000 I would suggest you get most of the 'with motor' lenses like AFS range of nikon so that u can autofocus with them

Macro - Tamron 90mm Macro or AFS Nikkor 85mm Macro
Zoom - Nikkor 55-300 AFS, Nikkor 70-300 AFS 
Potraits - Nikkor AFS 50mm, Nikkor 35mm 1.8 , Nikkor 85mm
Landscapes - Nikkor 12-24mm wide angle or Tamron 17-50 2.8

Just calculate the price and see y toofan suggested otherwise


----------



## toofan (Aug 6, 2011)

Friends,

Sharing some shots I am posting for the ongoing contest. *Please Critique.*
These are ordinaly rain drops over ordinary perch.(I doubt this work is correctly used).

Thanks.

1. 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/6013156957_b300f50c80_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6122/6013704466_983407859c_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6141/6013704504_51641119be_b.jpg
_DSC9031 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Aug 6, 2011)

^^1st and 2nd photo looks awesome.


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Looks like a dream to me.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2011)

@toofan...1st and 2nd were perfect...in 3rd one soo less focus


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 6, 2011)

sujoy: great macros! and congrats for the flash! 

abhinav: awesome shots! lighting is perfect.

toofan: 1st n 2nd are great!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Jagg for liking

some more macros

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-iNqJo1YZE4g/Tj018TPGrgI/AAAAAAAAGkQ/4AeSrGufQys/s640/DSC_5691.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ro_hUJZc-Zs/Tj019cp9czI/AAAAAAAAGkU/T2eUAgb7rgs/s640/DSC_5692.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-aqE3p-q2rYU/Tj01-sN3GII/AAAAAAAAGkY/_nYNBBSMIBU/s640/DSC_5711.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kQ30gJj45xo/Tj016zq0HxI/AAAAAAAAGkM/WMHWVirPQ3k/s640/DSC_5668.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 6, 2011)

sujoy: 1st is better than 2nd but both are not appealing that much to me.. 3rd is Awesome!! 4th is a different kind of shot the bg is making a nice texture for the pic n i like it!! 
i wanted to try some selective color on the 4th one as soon as i saw it.. hope you dont mind.. 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7o2jR4f25bQ/Tj1Jdw_LP2I/AAAAAAAAAXg/KDWVanz0pZM/new.jpg


----------



## Skud (Aug 6, 2011)

I like 3rd and 4th.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks jagg and skud for liking and comments...

Selective coloring looks fine

But please tell me whats the problem with 1& 2 ....is yellow too harsh thats the reason...or maybe the background need to be more blurred..

I personally like 2nd the most..


----------



## toofan (Aug 7, 2011)

sujoy: 4th is excellent take. just take care of the background. Edited version looks more better.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

toofan said:


> sujoy: 4th is excellent take. just take care of the background. Edited version looks more better.



@toofan...thanks.. actually it was a painting in background..and I thought it will enhance the image...but sadly I was wrong


----------



## INS-ANI (Aug 7, 2011)

@Sujyop Very nice works with macro, I guess the insects are now used to you shooting them.
The last pic (Flower) is awesome!! 
May i ask which lens you are using?

@jagg.. I just love the selective coloring work.

Seems like i have been missing a lot of things by not being faithful to my camera. I can see many new members here. 
I am hoping to get back to this thread as active member soon.

Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2011)

@INS-INI thanks...there r soo many insect in this season...I miss many shots coz of there un-photogenic positions

That flower was shot with 50mm 1.8 and used bounced flash at full power

come back to photography soon


----------



## Stuge (Aug 8, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6126/6015522446_d47e967cae_z.jpg

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*awesome shots toofan and sujoyp*


----------



## toofan (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks Abhi, an awesome composition. Liked the treatment also.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks stuge for liking the pics...


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 8, 2011)

stuge: nice shot and processing!


----------



## power_8383 (Aug 8, 2011)

great photos guys.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2011)

hey no one took any shots in friendship day...bands, friends having fun, having ice cream...anything 

if anybody tried then share please...


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 8, 2011)

toofan said:


> 1.
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6025/6013156957_b300f50c80_b.jpg



This shot is awesome 

Amazing shots by Sujoyp and Stuge 

Here is one indoor shot, taken inside cathedral

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/6019076889_e80e0b791e_z.jpg
Kölner Dom by digitman2006, on Flickr

and this one from top of the cathedral in cologne

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LBkveLCL1YI/Tj8AZLK--7I/AAAAAAAADrA/IBDKHSkMkqM/s912/DSC_3315.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 8, 2011)

@kjuvale


I love the 2nd pic. Well done 
Rep added


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2011)

@kjuvale ur germany shots are soo tempting...very beautiful...


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kjuvale: Great shots! clarity is very good in 1st one..


----------



## toofan (Aug 9, 2011)

Kapil: thanks for the feedback.
1st is an excellent shot. Liked the colours nd tones.


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

@kjuvale: loved the 2nd one.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 9, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/ZqAVB.jpg

*Hearty Tribute to Rabindranath Tagore*


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2011)

wow what is it...and sticks?? is it painting


----------



## Tenida (Aug 9, 2011)

Its not painting this things is there in *Science City, Kolkata*.


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks all for comments 

Nice capture Tineda


----------



## Sounava (Aug 9, 2011)

Let me share some pics. Location: Kolkata

1.
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283006_240672262634115_100000740285297_813973_5712844_n.jpg

2.
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/185545_240673789300629_100000740285297_813979_4612583_n.jpg

3.
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229666_240676412633700_100000740285297_813992_1905490_n.jpg

4.
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/223991_240675105967164_100000740285297_813987_4813400_n.jpg

5.
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/283276_240676179300390_100000740285297_813991_6977159_n.jpg

3,4,5: In Kumortuli, Kolkata. There the goddess idols are made.


----------



## toofan (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounava: liked 4th the most among these.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2011)

@sounava I liked 1st and 2nd


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

I too like 1st and 2nd.


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice pics Saunava. Liked 4th one.

here are 2 more pics taken from cologne cathedral 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6122/6029660777_61f68f9f1c_z.jpg
Church seen from Dom by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6029662447_32ff8e736a_z.jpg
cologne railway bridge by digitman2006, on Flickr

this one is of ISKON program in cologne:
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6187/6030217748_31f0f036fd_z.jpg
ISKON program in Cologne by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2011)

@kjuvale 
 the bridge looks funny from there...great shot


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

Bridge one is great!!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2011)

@sounava
Great shot man 
Love the 1st one  

@kjuvale Good shots man


----------



## toofan (Aug 11, 2011)

please C&C.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6090/6031562406_eb63d2b3ac_b.jpg
Drop Me! by toofan.v, on Flickr

_-----------------------------------------------------------

Kapil: 2nd is very nicely composed.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sounava: nice shots!

Kjuvale: 1st n 2nd are great! are these at 18mm? its pretty wide! i wonder how wide 10mm would be 

toofan: Great macro as always!


----------



## toofan (Aug 11, 2011)

jaggy: thanks for the feedback.
18 mm is 18*1.5 = 27mm for Nikon and 18*1.6= 29mm for canon.

10mm images at Fx camera will work as a fish eye lens I guess.


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks all for comments. 



jagg89 said:


> Sounava: nice shots!
> 
> Kjuvale: 1st n 2nd are great! are these at 18mm? its pretty wide! i wonder how wide 10mm would be
> 
> toofan: Great macro as always!



First image is shot at 24 mm (36 mm for DX) and second one at 55 mm (82mm for DX).

BTW today bought new Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8g, cant wait to recieve it


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> Thanks all for comments.
> 
> First image is shot at 24 mm (36 mm full frame) and second one at 55 mm (82mm full frame).
> 
> BTW today bought new Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8g, cant wait to recieve it



Wow 50mm AFS...very nice purchase...I am soo jealous

and ur measurements r wrong I suppose....24mm in full frame is 36mm in DX and similarly 55mm in fx is 82mm in DX

u wrote the opposite

@toofan this one is good...a drop at top and one at bottom makes it beautiful


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> and ur measurements r wrong I suppose....24mm in full frame is 36mm in DX and similarly 55mm in fx is 82mm in DX
> @toofan this one is good...a drop at top and one at bottom makes it beautiful



heheh ya, you are right, its completely opposite 
_________________________________________


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 11, 2011)

toofan said:


> jaggy: thanks for the feedback.
> 18 mm is 18*1.5 = 27mm for Nikon and 18*1.6= 29mm for canon.
> 
> 10mm images at Fx camera will work as a fish eye lens I guess.



ahh dat cleared some "concepts" of mine  thanks!



kjuvale said:


> BTW today bought new Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8g, cant wait to recieve it



Congrats!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2011)

Eh dont confuse me....let me see

If I get a 50mm lens it means that its 50mm in terms of FX and not DX...

When I put it on my DX sensor or APC sensor DSLR like D3100 which have a crop factor of 1.5...it becomes 50mmx1.5 = 75mm

Soo my D3100 will take pic at 75mm

Similarly when u use a 18-55 lens on APC sensor the crop factor make it 27-82mm on ur SLR


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 11, 2011)

sujoyp: yea i think dats how it is..


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 11, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Eh dont confuse me....let me see
> 
> If I get a 50mm lens it means that its 50mm in terms of FX and not DX...
> 
> ...



Yeah you are right got completly confused


----------



## toofan (Aug 12, 2011)

Friends,

Posting some simple shots *for critiques* and *s**uggestions*., made last month.

Thanks.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6130/6034901163_981de4bd97_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6145/6035453544_186091e10c_b.jpg
_DSC8924 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2011)

@toofan ...I am poor in abstracts...sorry no comments


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 12, 2011)

toofan said:


> 2.
> *farm7.static.flickr.com/6145/6035453544_186091e10c_b.jpg
> _DSC8924 by toofan.v, on Flickr



Wow, very nice. Is that some kind of leaf, epidermis and cortex of that leaf is so visible, just like under microscope.


----------



## INS-ANI (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I need your advice. I have a deal here for used Canon 1000D


> Tripod
> carry bag
> warranty + bill
> lens 18-55
> ...


The seller has quoted 17k. I need your suggestion regarding how's the deal?
what should i look for before i decide to buy.
The seller lives quite far, so will probably visit only once.

Thanks


----------



## toofan (Aug 13, 2011)

An advance model of this cam 1100D would be available new for Rs 24000 I guess. 17K is not a great price.

For 20K you will get a used Nikon D80. Its a much much better cam then this entry level one.

Fs: Nikon D80 Body

There you will find many other attractive offers.


Thanks Kapil for the feedback.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2011)

today was very disappointing day...soo many bad shots

The best I would say is this

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Hetyj_p8hSw/TkaW4Bm00uI/AAAAAAAAGk8/HHseI9O809Q/s800/DSC_5832_02.JPG

this pic have natural selective coloring soo I liked it
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lsjuiHL2ESw/TkaYBvO054I/AAAAAAAAGlc/5E2PdKYOTag/s640/DSC_5763.JPG

Some macros today

I would have cropped it more but the web looks cool
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-JWV_XkiqTQw/TkdpiFxDSLI/AAAAAAAAGlw/5IkRGHNOcs0/s640/DSC_5840.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aXbN-UdLlBY/TkdpjBV5ccI/AAAAAAAAGl0/a0fnM7pOBOA/s640/DSC_5847.JPG

This spider was soo beautiful...very colorful
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-BBGf0Fha-88/TkdpkTxyBQI/AAAAAAAAGl4/bKM6X6R5oKs/s800/DSC_5857.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7zrvQmEFhoo/TkdplYrirbI/AAAAAAAAGl8/Yzij6jqhcV8/s640/DSC_5870.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dnMC9ojwwc8/TkdpnMNMERI/AAAAAAAAGmA/bYzmoV83hyU/s640/DSC_5903.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome macros Sujoyp!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks jagg


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 14, 2011)

Sujoy: Amazing macros.

Here are some photos from cathedral in Aachen. I was amazed with architecture inside. Photos are taken at very low light so had to use higher ISO.


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6081/6039031283_4d55ae75ce_z.jpg
Aachen Cathedral by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6201/6039032007_8ae116ef53_z.jpg
Aachen Cathedral by digitman2006, on Flickr

Yesterday received 50mm 1.8g, looks good. Will post some photos soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2011)

@kjuvale beautiful shot.


----------



## toofan (Aug 14, 2011)

sujoy: 1st and 5th are excellent, very pleasing shots.

Kapil: 1st is superb, second is also good. But the center composition is not working much.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks toofan..

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NZqrxph9zRY/TkffXsPAG2I/AAAAAAAAGmU/JQAD2GN1y48/s640/DSC_5962.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ksclG0V7I50/TkfffA52FvI/AAAAAAAAGmY/iJHZczBTkhk/s640/DSC_5978.JPG


----------



## toofan (Aug 15, 2011)

Lovely pics Sujoy.

Sabhi ko Swatantra Diwas ki Subhkamnaayen.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks toofan...

Swatantrata diwas ki hardik shubhkamna...Jai hind

Hope Anna Hazare get enough support to kick this govt and pass the janlokpal bill


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 15, 2011)

Happy Independence Day to all!!!!

Here are 2 of first few photos I took with Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8G, though i am still learning to use this lens 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6121/6044315793_bf6969334e_z.jpg
Bonn by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6206/6044865698_4bf5214c02_z.jpg
Nikkor AFS 50mm 1.8G testing by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2011)

@kjuvale dont try general shots with it....what I have seen...people use 50mm 1.8 for special shots like potraits, product photography, flowers etc

yesterday while shooting with my 18-55 I found that the water droplets on flower could not be taken with it...50mm lens or a prime lens can easily take it nicely


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 15, 2011)

@sujoyp: nice clicks,the small bird is clicked thru zoom lens...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @sujoyp: nice clicks,the small bird is clicked thru zoom lens...



Thanks...yes its taken with my 55-200 but the bird was mere 2-3 meters away...not much far soo came sharp


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 16, 2011)

@Sujoy, thanks for input. I am still figuring out use of lens.

BTW liked your photos, especially first one 
I tried taking some portraits, but need suggestions as i am new to using this lens.
Here are 2 photos of my friends, one of then is doing PhD in Philosophy so the title in photo 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6068/6046985802_610311a71d_z.jpg
Philosopher  by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6045486761_c478f1d84b_z.jpg
Testing Nikkor 50mm 1.8g by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2011)

@kjuvale thanks for liking my pics...

sorry I cant help u in potraits...have no idea...ask toofan..he take many potraits


----------



## Sounava (Aug 16, 2011)

Had a small trip this Sunday with a photography group. Would like to share some of the photographs I took:

1.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6205/6048981022_64133e5bd6_b.jpg
Untitled by Sounava, on Flickr

2.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6070/6048983330_2ff2058826_b.jpg
Untitled by Sounava, on Flickr

3.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6070/6048985744_9e9e174182_b.jpg
Untitled by Sounava, on Flickr

4.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6090/6048991378_6015937af8_b.jpg
Untitled by Sounava, on Flickr

5.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6085/6048440841_5b1c4ced56_b.jpg
Untitled by Sounava, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome shots *Sounava *..Super...and beautiful(ekdom darun khub bhalo)


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2011)

@sounava loved the colors & composition of 1st and last


----------



## Sounava (Aug 16, 2011)

^ Thanks Tenida and Sujoy


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounava: Awesome shots!! 1st n last are my fav.! which place is this?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ Thanks Tenida and Sujoy



Can you give me the original  of 1st and last one ....i want to use as wallpaper..(if you don't mind)


----------



## manashp9876 (Aug 17, 2011)

*img808.imageshack.us/img808/4782/p1020228aq.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

more.........2
*img822.imageshack.us/img822/7269/p1010858z.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
3.......*img824.imageshack.us/img824/3267/p1010907i.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

4.........*img812.imageshack.us/img812/3058/p1010901t.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

5......*img832.imageshack.us/img832/8127/p1020217f.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

6......*img543.imageshack.us/img543/4184/p1010516v.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

7......*img840.imageshack.us/img840/7184/p1020283e.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

8......*img51.imageshack.us/img51/2767/p1010365sj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2011)

kapil: congrats for the lens. Lovely shots by you. Specially the closeup one.

Sounava: 1st and 2nd are excellently made. 2nd is an superb composition. Some Post processing left overs are there in 1st. 


Manas: liked the 1st and butterfly shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2011)

@manashp9876 very nice series...some r very good shots


----------



## toofan (Aug 17, 2011)

_________________________________________________________________________

Posting a Portrait made Indoor for your *C&C.* Thanks.

F-4, S: 1/200, Iso: 200
Two Flashes.
1. Vivitar 285HV, camera right, Slight back of subject. at 1/8, triggered Via cable. Reflected umbrella/black.
2. Nissin Di622 II, front of Subject shoot through white Umbrella @ 1/16 power.

Lens 50mm 1.8D.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6051533948_098298a064_b.jpg
Pankaj by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 17, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6204/6052089447_51e5b20c4c.jpg
Innocence by ajayashish, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6193/6052092637_cf083b7d65.jpg
Innocence by ajayashish, on Flickr


----------



## astroutkarsh (Aug 17, 2011)

toofan said:


> Posting a Portrait made Indoor for your *C&C.* Thanks.



Nice & clean. Tilt in Face (Neck actually) looks unnatural. Dark color background would have suited.


----------



## Sounava (Aug 17, 2011)

jagg89 said:


> Sounava: Awesome shots!! 1st n last are my fav.! which place is this?


Thanks 
This place is 230KM from Bangalore. You need to go via Mysore. The name of the place is Gopalaswamy Temple.



Tenida said:


> Can you give me the original  of 1st and last one ....i want to use as wallpaper..(if you don't mind)


Sure  Tell me your screen resolution. I will crop or resize it according to it. 



toofan said:


> Sounava: 1st and 2nd are excellently made. 2nd is an superb composition. Some Post processing left overs are there in 1st.


Thanks a lot 
And can you tell me about the PP stuff which you are saying? 

Btw, I am not a portrait guy, but here are my observations: There is considerable hotspots in the model's face and hair. Probably due to oil on the skin and hair. Also the pose is not exactly flattering - his head seems to be bent in an awkward way...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Sure  Tell me your screen resolution. I will crop or resize it according to it.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot
> .



Check PM


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 17, 2011)

@Sounava


Nice pics mate 

Unable to add rep


----------



## toofan (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback friends. Another one.


vivitar 285HV camera left, reflected umbrella.
Nissin Di 622 Mk II as fill flash shoot through umbrella, subject front.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6087/6052576641_b40d1f8ff1_b.jpg
Pankaj II by toofan.v, on Flickr

few More.

1.
*img10.imageshack.us/img10/7719/dsc9379a.jpg

2.
*img695.imageshack.us/img695/5864/dsc9378m.jpg


----------



## Sounava (Aug 18, 2011)

^ These are better


----------



## toofan (Aug 19, 2011)

thanks,

Check this link if anyone of you need a DSLR.


WTS : Nikon D3100 & Kit Lens 18-55( Non VR)


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2011)

Friends I am getting used Nikkor 55mm 2.8 AIS lens for cheap price @ 5k only...I see the new ones MRP is 21k 

will it be a good deal or I am wasting my money...any suggestions


----------



## Sounava (Aug 19, 2011)

What will be its use? You already have the 50mm 1.8


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 20, 2011)

guys how do u capture vapours using DSLR??
i saw very hot boiled noodles somewhere.. i tried to take the pic in order to capture vapours... bt unfortunately i cudn;t.. Can anyone tell?? 
DSLR - Nikon 3100


----------



## toofan (Aug 20, 2011)

Guys some more for your C&C. Thanks


1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6208/6060894184_943db0ecc4_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6184/6060341415_abc7b678a5_b.jpg
_DSC9440 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2011)

@toofan I like ur child potraits 

@ sounava...soory I forget to mention its Nikkor micro 55mm 2.8 AIS ...now howz the deal...it will give me 1:2 and great for close potraits

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-XAqz8HQscBI/Tk-84tYAeTI/AAAAAAAAGoA/CqTDqEjBU0Q/s640/DSC_6042.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2bPrqgODOPE/Tk-85ogmFvI/AAAAAAAAGoE/fcdaRbG9Gco/s640/DSC_6098.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Rzcx-gzufcM/Tk-86bSn79I/AAAAAAAAGoI/k8Bw_0q5W0U/s640/DSC_6100.JPG


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2011)

@Sounava
Composition in first shot is awesome.

@kjuvale
Cathedral roof shot is the best one.


----------



## spironox (Aug 21, 2011)

guys any one going to auroville (Puducherri )?? awesome landscape and architecture  a photographers delight


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 21, 2011)

*My Two Photographs get showcased at NCPA, Mumbai*

Today is the last day of exhibition. Will appreciate your support.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool G5 said:


> *My Two Photographs get showcased at NCPA, Mumbai*
> 
> Today is the last day of exhibition. Will appreciate your support.



congrats gaurav...saw ur pic in jjmehta 

some of my shots
 *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-FqpWFzU3pwA/TlCjVELCeJI/AAAAAAAAGo4/dXOgeKWNpB0/s400/DSC_6201.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LwAh0n1U8ao/TlCjWWujYhI/AAAAAAAAGo8/JVEyMKkrIEA/s400/DSC_6205.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-3X1SBHGuThY/TlCjaXZFLLI/AAAAAAAAGpM/SRg8KBbOYZA/s400/DSC_6238.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qCZ4jakNP3w/TlCjgfmD-AI/AAAAAAAAGpc/0q36Rk0IWrQ/s400/DSC_6276.JPG


----------



## toofan (Aug 22, 2011)

Sujoy: from post no. 4094, last is best. Inclusion of birds has inserted a point of interest in that image. 

From above post: all are beautifully made except 3rd, bg is cluttered in that.

Some shots for C & C.

1.
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/7726/flyvh.jpg

2.
*img840.imageshack.us/img840/264/dsc9114ec.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2011)

thanks toofan....ur both macros are superb...very sharp


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2011)

@toofan: really good macros ...u post pics of variety of insects which are hard to find in my place...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @toofan: really good macros ...u post pics of variety of insects which are hard to find in my place...



thats not true...actually the insects are soo small that we tend to neglect them...but if u see carefully they r always there

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-8uBL-oBstY0/TlKh5rYR0JI/AAAAAAAAGqQ/JfaDj6HYRFE/s800/DSC_6383.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice macros Toofan.

Here are some pics from Düsseldorf, really beautiful city.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6071049574_b4c52e4b34_z.jpg
Düsseldorf by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6077/6070531919_a1755da1f3_z.jpg
DSC_4050 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6189/6071048818_98b18bda37_z.jpg
DSC_4019 by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Aug 23, 2011)

Kapil: excellent shots, very clean images. 1st is best among these. And thanks for the feedback.

Sujoy: thanks and superb shot friend. Exposure spot on. Did you used the natural light on over cast day or used the diffused flash. 

thanks Zenzestu.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2011)

toofan said:


> Sujoy: thanks and superb shot friend. Exposure spot on. Did you used the natural light on over cast day or used the diffused flash.



@kjuvale I liked the bridge...1st one is also great shot

@toofan...its neither natural light nor diffused one ...but light is bounced from a not so high cupboard
Thanks for liking it


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 23, 2011)

Sujoyp: Awesome shot!

toofan: Great details in 2nd shot.

Kjuvale: 1st n 2nd are nice n very clear pics!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2011)

@jagg thanks


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Toofan, Sujoy and Jaggy for comments 
here are few more:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6207/6074337324_4ba4e8b46b_z.jpg
DSC_4122 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6181/6074337888_2e148ff001_z.jpg
DSC_4110 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6190/6073787445_11a26bafb1_z.jpg
DSC_4065-2 by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Aug 24, 2011)

Lovely shots kapil. You seems more interested in Landscapes and architecture. Should think about a Ultra wide angle lens. 

thanks jags.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2011)

Great shots kjuvle...I liked 2nd one coz its colorful...hytt hotel is also good


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kjuvale: nice shots!! love the processing on 3rd one! its HDR right?


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks all 
@jagg89: its not really a HDR, but as I shoot always in raw, it was quite easy to modify exposure selectively in lightroom


----------



## KDroid (Aug 25, 2011)

@kjuvale: Amazing shots! I envy you! you travel a lot!


----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2011)

*Ajanta caves and waterfall*


*1.*
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/2300/ajinthabnw.jpg

*2.*
*img807.imageshack.us/img807/6347/fallj.jpg

*3.*
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/286/ajintha.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2011)

@amedico...both shots are nice...

I too wanna go there...but will go in winter...need sunny day for photography


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 26, 2011)

@Kunal: thanks, hehe I am not traveling much . Here we have a semester card, which we can use for traveling in all trains and buses in whole state where i am studying. So i use it to visit nearby places on weekends 
@a_medico: Nice snaps,liked the last one. Have to visit this place


----------



## toofan (Aug 26, 2011)

Please C & C.

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5261/5651350879_9cfabc0bdb_b.jpg
Periwinkle by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2011)

toofan its beautiful...wow what colors


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 28, 2011)

@ Toofan nice shot, looks beautiful 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6077/6086496628_5baeed3f13_z.jpg
Ray of light by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6075/6085948953_c65305d939_z.jpg
DSC_4033 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6090/6086495510_a0ebdf854a_z.jpg
DSC_4130 by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2011)

some macros

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3lkuYWIw1NA/TlnRTOSyUlI/AAAAAAAAGq0/CZlKfjof7sA/s640/DSC_6427.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-g0YNeVdapZc/TlnRVYGbIWI/AAAAAAAAGq4/MD1BmUeZH-E/s640/DSC_6436.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-u5vzaoP7Fco/TlnRXtDjQyI/AAAAAAAAGrA/WmZObQaWuSM/s640/DSC_6447.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-O0_dFT0Z34I/TlnRZjOBSlI/AAAAAAAAGrI/AeFzC1wSp8Q/s640/DSC_6465.JPG

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

yesterday evening got a perfect night in-house shot in terms of the lightning....it was just accurate...the tint is also correct...I am very happy

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-chlyUUAEAJA/TlnRR6U6JEI/AAAAAAAAGqw/z9Cx1ft2Mng/s640/DSC_6408.JPG

It may look normal but it took me 7 different settings to get it
I find it difficult to adjust the metering while using flash...it always overexposes or under exposes...and bounce flash makes the picture underexposed and reddish...


----------



## toofan (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks sujoy and kapil.

Kapil: 1st is very good shot. Liked the flare in the image.

Sujoy: 1st is excellent shot. 2nd is also good.
and start diffusing the flash to get good results.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2011)

toofan I am unable to add the punch to the macros...they r sharp and detailed...but not exciting anyways  
yaah diffuser may be one reason to that coz i have to keep the light low to make proper exposure...

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oDY9VqnOkQs/Tlo_Es2Kg8I/AAAAAAAAGrQ/Qb9TvR-jMIU/s640/DSC_6490.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-tvtJ1wkW5ZE/Tlo_GA8vkGI/AAAAAAAAGrU/U3tams239qk/s640/DSC_6504.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-8esewdyJSkg/Tlo_HLak-cI/AAAAAAAAGrY/Iz4K1lzOzCs/s640/DSC_6505.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Toofan for comments.
@Sujay: nice macros, liked them, and your cat photo is nice, which lens did you used?
The bird pic looks little blurry at head, was VR on or is it missed focus?

Here posting one photo, which is not so great, just took it today. But as I am living in Bonn, a city of great composer Beethoven, I felt like sharing this pic 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6187/6089383855_e38637e011_z.jpg
Ludwig van Beethoven by digitman2006, on Flickr

and here is his one of his best composition 9th Symphony 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGSzH0Wlls&feature=related


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2011)

@kjuvale ur pic is a nice share...looks great

yaah it got slight blurred...donno y...the kingfisher sat just front of me...and in a hurry I took 3-4 shots after that it flew away...not even a single moment to change any setting


----------



## toofan (Aug 29, 2011)

Kapil: good one. 
Sujoy: 1st doesn't working due to man made distractions.

For C & C.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6072/6089335043_704332204d_b.jpg
Unknown-fly-1 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2011)

@toofan ur macro is soo sharp..excellent

sadly we can not remove man made distraction


----------



## Stuge (Aug 29, 2011)

*Celebration Round 1 India Gate 28/08/2011*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KxwkY_t4vns/TltHkwe0fDI/AAAAAAAAAfw/zipUEsujhck/s800/V1.jpg


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cllBF0AoBHc/TltHlbq2zwI/AAAAAAAAAf0/wgx_2QoXUe4/s800/v2.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-K-lgK3dBdzk/TltHl1dEs0I/AAAAAAAAAf4/YyUfdg2fUs8/s800/V3.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uQAHg4h8h6k/TltHo_PpxgI/AAAAAAAAAf8/99C1FGmMye4/s800/v6.jpg


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pPBjBq93V9M/TltHumeSQoI/AAAAAAAAAgA/DM3MvjDo1pg/s800/v9.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--hpp_2kigEo/TltHuh37CWI/AAAAAAAAAgE/BrkQMwvrLTc/s720/v10.jpg



*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nIna68vX3is/TltHvTBJbrI/AAAAAAAAAgI/bdPTfMZMchI/s912/v11.jpg



*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-FMuXgafz438/TltHzjZgeoI/AAAAAAAAAgM/JgjtI-qpF4c/s800/V14.jpg



*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-RFQl0_vFWu0/TltH1vjdTZI/AAAAAAAAAgQ/pRXA1RvEAx4/s720/v15%2B%25282%2529.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mh-a1wJadTc/TltH2hczFOI/AAAAAAAAAgU/uOvqE3BRYHE/s800/V15.jpg



*Ramlila Grounds + India Gate *

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-avsmxrBzKYA/TlVKFbMGG6I/AAAAAAAAAcU/VouWIwb3Zhk/s720/AA.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-z3TrXLqC_ZU/TlVKPX8OPgI/AAAAAAAAAcg/joIZsw62wJk/s720/AF.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OZfpNaXqouo/TlVKDMePDRI/AAAAAAAAAcM/EzBD9EeOzew/s512/AB.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-VNrSzAzmEpo/TlVKFLjs3-I/AAAAAAAAAcQ/rp9UklY2DAw/s720/AC.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-LY1Hu67ZJSs/TlVKgeW4mGI/AAAAAAAAAcw/53dDvZqAw4M/s640/al.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vXK6qW-4t2U/TlVKiHImhZI/AAAAAAAAAc4/Iq6OscqDBw0/s576/AK.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Cx2KOdsyMwY/TlVKOAHv5lI/AAAAAAAAAcY/bHzcIhcX9D8/s640/AD.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UmfqLMWJBMc/TlVKPLNN58I/AAAAAAAAAcc/XqYxUX5lWtU/s720/ae.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qwtvc8gKA2k/TlVKWanpKOI/AAAAAAAAAck/vwX99sF14z8/s576/AG.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Iz5gIv4dGas/TlVKYHSwx_I/AAAAAAAAAcs/kjIHRD0vgvI/s640/AH.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-hgNSWfYODHo/TlVKW52ItVI/AAAAAAAAAco/hfMW_09Icvk/s720/aj.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-18YuKXNzwW0/TlVKh8CSOGI/AAAAAAAAAc0/5EZvrxt1BTw/s800/AM.jpg


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hxJJSfcvyBU/TlVKniT0PrI/AAAAAAAAAc8/vzJ5CxFuNPI/s720/AN.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Z7LpVkJ1kcM/TlVKsCUp8jI/AAAAAAAAAdE/XYEarbt2x1k/s720/ao.jpg


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NrbCz9KO3_g/TlVKrg5lhII/AAAAAAAAAdA/tQQbIqkK9vs/s576/AP.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lG_QngURdR8/TlVKun7B96I/AAAAAAAAAdI/aLPPWq38cHE/s800/aq.jpg


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EpqCYHlIWjM/TlVK1TCAj5I/AAAAAAAAAdQ/8sWj-qYP3xE/s640/AR.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-KQlc5XcHNe4/TlVKyypHU_I/AAAAAAAAAdM/IwIdoBREYvc/s720/AS.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KIvZgn9BPQ0/TlVK3vvf70I/AAAAAAAAAdU/65fPPS3G_BU/s512/AT.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-f4Qz2m0QHjs/TlVK9TMhy5I/AAAAAAAAAdY/foXWy6KcRYI/s720/au.jpg



*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NkYszT8zYAs/TlVK-_pUIJI/AAAAAAAAAdc/5QufNXDRWAc/s720/AV.jpg


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-toFd_uhtrxM/TlVK_zBPtYI/AAAAAAAAAdg/QTCWDGF01QY/s800/DSC_0023.jpg



*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-GrtSWVZqqLc/TlVLJc6kVXI/AAAAAAAAAdo/h-BAlkI_7No/s640/DSC_0055.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_pSp-LQcqW0/TlVLJO2D5TI/AAAAAAAAAdk/OnEFNQcwoqw/s512/DSC_0189.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2011)

wow stuge ...what a series..U have captured the sheer passion and excitement of people very well  start street photography too along with landscapes


----------



## toofan (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome documentary work. Its feeling like I am standing in between the crowd. TFS


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazing work Stuge, you have captured all moments perfectly.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 30, 2011)

awesome pics man!!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2011)

I have good news...for myself 

got a Nikkor 55mm 2.8 AIS Micro lens.

So ladies and gentleman please welcome 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-KDQ7hnnCdN0/Tl0B1wOu_TI/AAAAAAAAGsA/E_SiC4C7Y60/s640/DSC_6675.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-qtqele7T9AM/Tl0AVdF2nLI/AAAAAAAAGrs/wgG1Hm8h5o8/s400/DSC_6677.JPG 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-crNHKSYw5Xc/Tl0AWyutyEI/AAAAAAAAGrw/r4EL_W1rozI/s400/DSC_6678.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 30, 2011)

@Sujoy Congrats!!
I have one question to you, I think you have YONGNUO YN-465 flash if i am right.
Here YN-560 is available and I dont know much of flashes so want to ask you itf its good or not. It has Guide number:58. while YN.465 has  33. does it make big difference.
Please let me know. Its available here for approx. Rs. 4K (65€)


----------



## toofan (Aug 30, 2011)

kapil: check first if thats has TTL or not. If you need ttl then you would be dissapointed. 

as per my info. 560 doesn't have TTL. new model of it is out 565 check that if thats available.

sujoy: congrats for the buy. If you ever wish to sell it please inform me also.

how much cost.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2011)

@kapil please read the best review of this flash from -> Yongnuo YN-560 Speedlite Review (Manual Flash) | Speedlights.net

Read it then decide...you know there r many technicalities in flash too...guide no, ttl, zoom, sync, and lots more....I dont have an in depth knowledge to explain all...

After reading the review your most queries would be solved 


@toofan I got it from thakur at jjmehta...approched him directly after asking shobin george if he has any ....I got it for 5k only ...I think its a good deal seeing that nikon still sell it for 21k in their website

The focus ring is quit tight...donno if it happens with every macro lens or only this one...now using ET I can go more then 1:1

A sample shot
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rVTOxb39YDA/Tl0ATG3IKjI/AAAAAAAAGrk/aFmldaoQE2Y/s640/DSC_6670.JPG

didnt cropped the pic at all...guss what it is....its souf we eat with paan


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 31, 2011)

@Toofan : thanks for info, you are right it is without TTL, the term which i came to know first time  (Through the lens metering). But sounds like more usefull to have. checked YN-565, its available but at obvious much higher price. 

@Sujoy: thanks for the link and info, I dont think i will go for this flash, will have to do more research and help from you all  before I go for any flash.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2011)

@kapil just remember one small thing...if u have money go for nikon flashes...if u have bit less then try nissin...and if ur budget is least just like me then get Yougnou 

yougnou produces guide number less then what it claims...and their metering is not perfect...but as a flash its useful
Mine YN 465 does TTL so when you r in a hurry and no time to adjust use TTL mode just like auto mode


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2011)

Sujoy: Good magnification Sujoy.

 connect all the ets and do a test on scale. How much mm it covers, that will give the magnification that can be achieved. I am also eager to know the result.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2011)

sure toofan will do it tonight...


----------



## Tenida (Aug 31, 2011)

*Blue Sky *

*i.imgur.com/8aaRG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/964AG.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2011)

@tenida...you should have taken the complete palm tree...or only sky...

Sky is beautiful


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2011)

sujoy: wrong way to do the tests. 

1. Make sure the scale you are shooting is straight vertical or horizontal. You could hang flat to a wall, or lie it flat on a table.
2. Now shoot making sure the focal plane is parallel to the scale.
3. Shoot on mm/cm side. not inch side it will be easy to calculate. 

this will show us how much is the magnification.

check this

Magnification tests ( Added the images.)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks yesterday I was searching on google and jjmehta but couldnt find any result...thanks...I will do it again


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 1, 2011)

My Macro Experiments on Rain Drops with Extension Tube
*plus.google.com/photos/115234386613199462381/albums/5647254521882111553#photos/115234386613199462381/albums/5647254521882111553
Thanks to Toofan & Sujay...
C&C welcome (rather please comment on these for my improvement)


----------



## KDroid (Sep 1, 2011)

@toofan, sujoy: Why don't you try something with smoke? It would be interesting to see the results.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2011)

@astroutkarsh...2 of them are great...that full leaf and that pic with violet color..

others r nice attempts...to tell the truth I am not able to take droplets as good as these


@kunal - I will try today some smoke shots 

@ toofan I tested again look if u like it 

DSLR - D3100
Lens  - Nikkor 55mm 2.8 Micro
Extension Tube - Cheap manual ET (12+20+36=68mm)

1.Nikkor 55mm 2.8 micro = 45cm

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5LD0VWLB-GA/Tl9G99PHYgI/AAAAAAAAGss/w9B90W9VErk/s400/55mm.JPG

2. lens+12mm ET = 26cm

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0dCiFXQorV0/Tl9G_WPUpFI/AAAAAAAAGsw/I2EddZTik5w/s400/lens%25252B12mmET.JPG

3. Lens+20mm ET = 22cm

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-93Hjy0Hiijs/Tl9HAb8fcrI/AAAAAAAAGs0/EmFwVfwz-KQ/s400/lens%25252B20mm%252520ET.JPG

4. lens+36mm ET = 18cm

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-jeAtlSowQ8g/Tl9HBUjy_WI/AAAAAAAAGs4/yq5n62YifEU/s400/lens%25252B36mm%252520ET.JPG

5. Lens + 68mm ET (complete) = 14mm

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-l_EcAicJMns/Tl9HClYsxLI/AAAAAAAAGs8/tw_1qp4VjMk/s400/lens%25252B68mm.JPG

6. Lens+ 50mm reverse = 16mm

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-SKRUtzHOOds/Tl9HDdCpOKI/AAAAAAAAGtA/YuLGy__Zqac/s400/lens%25252B50mm%252520reverse.JPG


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2011)

Sujoy: this is not cm these are mm. Mili meter.

thanks for the pain you took.

It means you can go 1:1 with 55mm Macro + 68mm extension.

Your 1st shot is showing the reading of 48mm. this means this lens is 1:2 macro not 1:1. 
you could get more magnification with a 50mm lens + 68mm extension.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2011)

@toofan yes I already know this....its a 1:2 macro lens...the AF and AFS version of 55mm 2.8 is 1:1

yup its mm  sorry messed it 

Now with this macro I can take flowers , bigger insects and any thing that a 50mm lens can take...its very sharp

now some smoking shots...my 1str try...now I know it need daylight...will give a better try next time...

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GdLLCbkO5ZU/Tl-DH54U5YI/AAAAAAAAGtc/cYP7EpnKMUc/s400/DSC_6829.JPG 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-5AOCbmqtGso/Tl-DIsEQKzI/AAAAAAAAGtg/sISpJQWOq5Q/s400/DSC_6866.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kOPDOSQjVuY/Tl-DJde4R8I/AAAAAAAAGtk/XzcOfxd1SZg/s400/DSC_6808.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2011)

nice smokes..how it is blue??


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2011)

sujoy: you need to fire the flash at the smoke and then add coloured gradiend. then see the wonder it does.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2011)

@Zangetsu its originally blue...its from agarbatti stick...

@toofan...but if I fire flash...I cant see any smoke  I tried it at 1/200 shutter speed with ISO 200 

still I will try different setups for smoke to see if anything amazing comes up  

but as i said Blue came automatically I didnt add any color


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2011)

add light from back/side of smoke.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2011)

toofan said:


> add light from back/side of smoke.



but back should be kept dark else how I will get the smoke reflection at all...i set it up in a way that sun light comes on side of the smoke...

toofan give me 1-2 day and I will find a solution to it


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok I too will try this today let see what I achieve.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2011)

A ganesh pendal

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6mFUxV_cgpQ/TmEFdQBGrYI/AAAAAAAAGt0/sfIW1zPQSVU/s640/DSC_6924.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice photo sujoy

here are some HDR trials 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6107820828_b932892abf_z.jpg
poppelsdorf_2_HDR2 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6089/6107739792_784d18a994_z.jpg
Bonn University HDR by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6064/6112019775_71c92842a2_z.jpg
Poppelsdorf palace_2 by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

@kjuvale 2nd one is perfect HDR...liked it very much...other two r nice try


----------



## KDroid (Sep 3, 2011)

The pandal photo is great, sujoy.

kjuvale, Nice shots!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2011)

thanks kunal


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice shot sujoy.

Kjuvale: 2nd is perfect hdr! 1st is also good but a little tilted towards left i think.. 3rd one is bit overdone acc. to me..but nice composition.


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 3, 2011)

@Suyjo, Kunal and Jaggy: Thanks for comments.
I was my first try to use photoshop cs5 to create HDR.
Here is one more:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6062/6109161372_15921e7eb5_z.jpg
Poppelsdorf Palace, Bonn by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 4, 2011)

noo this one is not looking good.. I think without a great sky HDR dont look that good

I tried a new concept...filled smoke with colors...took me a while to follow the steps

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kcR0GJqfnPk/TmJRVg7IrPI/AAAAAAAAGt8/ylTSFSQQKZY/s400/DSC_6808_filtered.jpg

the grains can not be ignored coz of ISO 1600 

A beautiful flower

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zeSoCgtOAFc/TmMgvvVOmII/AAAAAAAAGuE/EEpmDGO_as8/s640/DSC_7083.JPG


----------



## abhidev (Sep 5, 2011)

nice pics!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2011)

Some macros I loved after long time 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-cvxUFpu8ENg/TmThbrJ9MkI/AAAAAAAAGuY/MsFQYEwdBkA/s800/DSC_7155.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-P1k4CJ52IIs/TmThYzGycKI/AAAAAAAAGuU/O-8JZx2pDII/s800/DSC_7146.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 5, 2011)

second one is really gr8!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks rhitwick for liking it


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 6, 2011)

@sujoy: wow, nice macros and beautiful insect


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, very sharp. YOu are getting there.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2011)

thanks toofan and kjuvale

sadly I have to take a break of 1 week from photography...going to hyd for urgent work


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2011)

If possible take your cam with yourself.

Sujoy: Some initial low res shots I made while testing the setup for smoke photography.

Will post the real ones later when processed.

1.
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/4844/dsc9766.jpg

2.
*img215.imageshack.us/img215/6433/dsc9776n.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2011)

@all: guys when u click macro/landscape/portrait then do u use live view (LCD) or the eye piece?


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2011)

eye piece.


----------



## KDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

@Toofan: Nice ! waiting for the real ones!


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2011)

Guys,
I did some smoke photography yesterday night. 

Posting for Comments and Critiques. thanks

gear used : D90, Nissin Di622 Mk II fired through commander mode of D90 , Home Made Light tent, 50mm 1.8, black sheets, Agarbatti Sticks, Toys

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6186/6122965803_338dd43a6e_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6079/6122966025_ce013734d3_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6090/6122965959_0dae027007_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6205/6122965869_16b8b2efcb_b.jpg

5.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6072/6123488814_2028459cc7_b.jpg
Smoke Train by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2011)

How do you managed to get colourful smoke?


----------



## toofan (Sep 7, 2011)

used Gradient with blending.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @astroutkarsh...2 of them are great...that full leaf and that pic with violet color..
> 
> others r nice attempts...to tell the truth I am not able to take droplets as good as these


Thanks Sujay. Those were just a start. I will need some time to get to level that @Toofan shoots.

@Toofan
gr8 work.
Have you taken snap of Setup ? If so, can you share?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2011)

wow toofan superb shots...I too have to try radio triggers for external flash...other setups are not working at all 

@Zangetsu I use mostly viewfinder but for macros I sometimes uses live view


----------



## a_medico (Sep 8, 2011)

@toofan. Lovely series. Fourth one has blended very well.


----------



## INS-ANI (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey guys, can you tell how can I check shutter count of canon 1000D?

Thanks


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 8, 2011)

INS-ANI said:


> Hey guys, can you tell how can I check shutter count of canon 1000D?
> 
> Thanks



Canon EOS Digital Rebel XS / 1000D - 100,000
Ref : Canon discloses Camera Shutter Life Expectancy


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 8, 2011)

wow!!  Awesome work toofan!!


----------



## KDroid (Sep 8, 2011)

@Tofaan: Loved them! Thumbs Up!


----------



## toofan (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks friends, some more for C&C,

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6064/6136467717_8150af6d54_z.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6080/6137013402_2022355c8b_z.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6157/6136467991_2494506e0c_z.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 13, 2011)

@ Vimal: Smoke images look really cool.
liked the first one from last post

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HQVlYppBW_o/Tm6Opac2mKI/AAAAAAAADs0/gkyy6LAehyU/s1024/DSC_5370.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks kapil, Very good shot, but a little more sharpness is needed.

and slightly soft at both right and left ends, It may be due to lens I guess.

for C&C.
for setup information click over the image.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6159/6142132135_3274986948_b.jpg
Krishna-Portrait by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2011)

@vimal...those natural spings looks very artistic 

@ kapil...this shot is looking great

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MqDSEtIaLt8/TnGAPU3_6kI/AAAAAAAAGuo/zcztr-zCIwM/s800/DSC_7300.JPG

This fly was sitting vertically 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-76dA49dkUW0/TnGATDTEzmI/AAAAAAAAGus/zIpChaCCk3w/s800/DSC_7306.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Toofan and Sujoy.
@Sujoy: first one is nice.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6162/6148125955_2494fc3510_z.jpg
vienna by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 15, 2011)

@toofan great shots! 

@Sujoy 1st is good! 2nd is not that sharp and has some noise..

@kjuvale Nice clear shot and colors are great! but it is tilted a bit towards left i think..


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2011)

thanks kapil and jagg for liking..

jagg the noise is due to iso400 and cropping

kapil I would have loved if the pic was taken from the front like u generally take... not upside


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 17, 2011)

@Jaggy: thanks for comment, yup there is tilt, didnt realised 
@Sujoy: this time it was not possible to take complete shot from front as I was very close to that building and it was huge.

here is one more:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6154903889_03975d6080_z.jpg
Schönbrunn Palmengarten by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2011)

kapil I understand the situation 

u r taking some amazing buildings...beautiful


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

@toofan: awesome pics mate!!!


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 18, 2011)

Some from me...

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6188/6156543778_690a6d4790_b.jpg
Samarpita2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Edited the background and replaced with black color. Taken by Samsung Galaxy S cam.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6074/6155997325_7768f127e3_b.jpg
IMG_3099 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6183/6155990071_55a06c66e2_b.jpg
Wave by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6178/6155987489_e5dcbeede6_b.jpg
Boat by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2011)

@rhitwick liked all of them  for me best is 3rd...

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-nu2-EQXQ9hE/TnWm7-vZZ6I/AAAAAAAAGvM/HnDi536J-B0/s400/DSC_7749.JPG 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lGe_TxTHF8A/TnWm-OtXiQI/AAAAAAAAGvQ/iS9bqYbNQ24/s400/DSC_7788.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-18cIRCB4MB0/TnWm_1lT4MI/AAAAAAAAGvU/op9gA7DfxTA/s400/DSC_7823.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-q8_euUpAPWs/TnWnD2KLQCI/AAAAAAAAGvc/fTolPUDF8fw/s400/DSC_7900.JPG


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice macros Sujoy 

something different: ducks and sunset in vienna 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6077/6159929723_a7400b1fde_z.jpg
Ducks by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6156/6159928557_2bf13a4786_z.jpg
Sunset Vienna by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2011)

Guys, i like photography very much and always try to do experiment, but sadly till date, i dont own any digi cam  Anyways I am posting some of the pics taken from my mobile, tell how they are.

Taken from- N70 2mp cam
My best ever pic taken

*i187.photobucket.com/albums/x276/sujaykirti/200520091031.jpg

Taken from- SE Hazel 5mp
I have just cropped it. Full image link

*i187.photobucket.com/albums/x276/sujaykirti/DSC00721_edited.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2011)

@kapil..thanks for liking...your 2nd pic have great lightning effect

@sujay pics r nice..but get atleast a digicam bro


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 19, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sujay pics r nice..but get atleast a digicam bro



Thnx man  I recently bought a sony W570 for my dad, but don't own any personally  I will get a DSLR when i get a job 

BTW i have to ask one question. My bro has SX130 IS, and its a great cam i know. I was just experimenting with it, but when i tried to click pics in fully manual mode, it just came so blurry i don't know why  Although my hand was very stable but i think, since i was handling manual mode for the first time, i wasn't able to focus properly.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2011)

u mean in fully manual u have to focus manually?? there is no way u get blurry image....if it autofocuses then u just have to just change the settings like ISO, aperture, shutter speed


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

We don't have to focus manually in fully manual mode? I guess we've to, correct me if i'm wrong. Plus i guess in fully manual mode, autofocus is not available, manual focus is there, isn't it ? And i didn't changed those settings, as i thought to leave them as they were just to test. One more question, what's telephoto lens and what its used for?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2011)

sorry I dont have much idea about SX130IS maybe someone having sx120IS or SX130IS may help you

telephoto is nothing but more zoom lens...in photography even 18-55mm is called standard zoom lens...A telephoto lens are like nikkor 55-200,70-300, 80-200, 100-400, 50-500

*Yesterday evening Nagpur sky*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-O9DHCXTfF-A/TngZQhmq0dI/AAAAAAAAGwQ/3AIgxkLO_Jo/s800/DSC_7904.JPG


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

Thnx, actually i went for getting photos clicked (passport), so asked the studio photographer that he used which cam and lens, he answered Nikon D80 and telephoto lens. I guess telephoto lens isn't used for such close ups ? I guess kit-lens would be perfect for it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2011)

yaah but 55-200 lens can work as nice portrait lens...18-55 is not a good portrait lens...but best for landscapes.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

If i'm correct a 55-200 lens has more zoom than 18-55, then how its better suited for portrait, which requires appx no zoom at all. Correct me if i'm wrong.

PS- nice landscape pic of urs  Can u post a full size pic link ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> If i'm correct a 55-200 lens has more zoom than 18-55, then how its better suited for portrait, which requires appx no zoom at all. Correct me if i'm wrong.



yes u right...u have seen 20X or 35X optical zoom digicams from SONY,Lumix etc...just observe their focal range...


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 20, 2011)

Sujoyp, those are marvelous colors you got there!!! Awesome!

Used HDR?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2011)

@sujay...I know portrait lens do not need much zoom ...people use fixed focus or prime for portraits ...the most popular portrait focal length are 35mm (which become around 50mm on DX format),50mm, and 85mm

using 55-200 u will get a bit of working distance with zoom...you can take the portrait from even some distance...its good for learning

On your request I uploaded the High resolution pic. *picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ds-RUFzBcd--jLdxhBS0VA?feat=directlink

@rhitwick no , I have not even done anything at all except cropping the top to make it in 16:9 resolution

2 more from my side 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-DVMUx3sw0Ao/TniQrbuMDwI/AAAAAAAAGwg/gMFmjZanImk/s800/DSC_8032.JPG


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 20, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sujay...I know portrait lens do not need much zoom ...people use fixed focus or prime for portraits ...the most popular portrait focal length are 35mm (which become around 50mm on DX format),50mm, and 85mm
> 
> using 55-200 u will get a bit of working distance with zoom...you can take the portrait from even some distance...its good for learning
> 
> ...



That studio photographer said the telephoto lens he used was of 35k  I mean wtf, 35k lens for taking portrait photos, which can be done finely by kit lens i guess? Isn't that a overkill?



> using 55-200 u will get a bit of working distance with zoom



You mean the coverage of lens will be more without moving away?
and thnx for uploading the high reso pic  What ISO you used for it? Any other settings/tips for taking low light landscapes better ?
Thnx for ur explanations  I have actually just started learning photography. 

PS- you click some real nice macros, first one is awesome. Plus in second one, i guess the balls are not in the range of focus, if they'd have been, it'd have been better, for viewing purpose  Don't take my comments as critic, am just presenting a noob's view


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2011)

@sujay ...1st I feel very strange calling you sujay coz my name is sujoy 

I was just going to remove the 2nd pic coz I am going to take a better in-focus shot tommorow....thank you for your feedback 

35k telephoto lens...I suppose he may be using nikkor 18-200 VR which cost around the same

u can read all EXIF details (setting details) from the image it self using any photoediting software..I use irfanview to see these
View Photograph EXIF Metadata Inside IrfanView - IrfanView

BTW I have taken the evening pic at ISO400...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

i know it kinda feels weird  but i'm okay with it 
Thank god this n00b's feedback was correct (may be partially)  You're wc btw  I hope a more profesional pic from you 
Tell me about this F-number. When its set like F/10 or F/2.4 ?? I guess it decides magnicication, and has anything it got to do with "aperture" ?



sujoyp said:


> u can read all EXIF details (setting details) from the image it self using any photoediting software..I use irfanview to see these
> View Photograph EXIF Metadata Inside IrfanView - IrfanView



I guess we can see most of the details (EXIF metada) through windows "properties" also.

*i.imgur.com/NOSGv.jpg


----------



## toofan (Sep 21, 2011)

Sujoy: excellent landscape.

Excellent photography kapil and others.


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> sorry I dont have much idea about SX130IS maybe someone having sx120IS or SX130IS may help you
> 
> telephoto is nothing but more zoom lens...in photography even 18-55mm is called standard zoom lens...A telephoto lens are like nikkor 55-200,70-300, 80-200, 100-400, 50-500
> 
> ...



miss nagpur man also amravati :/


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks toofan for liking

@sujay...read this for aperture (f-numbers)  What is aperture? | Photography Basics
its not related to magnification but related to total light entering in the camera through lens opening 

and thanks for that idea to see exif details in properties...I never tried that


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @sujay...read this for aperture (f-numbers)  What is aperture? | Photography Basics
> its not related to magnification but related to total light entering in the camera through lens opening
> 
> that



Ok i'll check it out, and i'll soon clear concepts about photography 



> and thanks for that idea to see exif details in properties...I never tried



Your wc , I always used that way to see EXIF metadata since beginning, why to use 3rd party if you can see it from windows


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 21, 2011)

//offtopic, Sujoy when u talk to another Sujoy, do u feel like talking to a mirror


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2011)

@rhitwick thank god he is sujay and not sujoy...else I would definitely feel like talking to mirror


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 21, 2011)

^^


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6163/6168211375_85bf23faa7_z.jpg
DSC0108 by toofan.v, on Flickr

Details of setup at Flickr Account.


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 25, 2011)

@Toofan: great portrait, nice lighting.

here are some from me 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6168/6180650699_e9cc6250d5_z.jpg
Andernach by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6182392791_f0a44b45f5_z.jpg
Andernach view from ship by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful Crisp shots. Are you thinking of a wide angle lens now.

Or you already have.


----------



## kjuvale (Sep 27, 2011)

@ Toofan, Thanks!

No I dont have yet wide angle lens, still using 18-55.

They are very expensive  can you suggest any wide angle lens


----------



## toofan (Sep 27, 2011)

Not that costly actually, look for tokina and sigma  or tamron lenses these will cost you around 20 to 25 k. ,

Also if you wish to buy a second hand then contact Abhinav aka *Stuge*, he was selling his tamron lens. If you need his no. I will pm you.

look for the discussion over a wide angle lens here based on personal experiences

Tamron or Tokina for Wide Angle


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 27, 2011)

I am looking at a Nikon 55-300 VR lens at about 16.5K (with bill) and 14.5K widout...Which to go for?

Also...advise me on a SD Card..got the D5100...got about 2K to spend on that...Class10(Sandisk Extreme) or class4?


----------



## astroutkarsh (Sep 27, 2011)

@Toofan
Nice portrait, nice Face expressions captured 

@mukherjee
Go with Bill (comes handy in case of Resell / warranty).


----------



## Sounava (Sep 28, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> I am looking at a Nikon 55-300 VR lens at about 16.5K (with bill) and 14.5K widout...Which to go for?
> 
> Also...advise me on a SD Card..got the D5100...got about 2K to spend on that...Class10(Sandisk Extreme) or class4?


If you can spend extra 2k then always go for bill. 

Card: 

Sandisk Extreme 16GB SD Card


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 29, 2011)

Got myself a *Nikon AF-S DX 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6 ED-VR* lens today *@17.5K*


----------



## Garbage (Sep 29, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Got myself a *Nikon AF-S DX 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6 ED-VR* lens today *@17.5K*



Congo!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Got myself a *Nikon AF-S DX 55-300mm f/4.5-5.6 ED-VR* lens today *@17.5K*



Great...congrats mukherjee


----------



## Sounava (Sep 29, 2011)

Well congrats mukherjee babu


----------



## mukherjee (Sep 29, 2011)

Sounava said:


> Well congrats mukherjee babu





sujoyp said:


> Great...congrats mukherjee





Garbage said:


> Congo!



Thanks all! 



Sounava said:


> If you can spend extra 2k then always go for bill.
> 
> Card:
> 
> Sandisk Extreme 16GB SD Card



Went ur way 

Btw,is smartshoppers.in good? Have u done any transactions with them?

BTw,can I go for *this*?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2011)

just avoid transcend ...get a sandisk ultra or extreme(class 10) cards very reliable and fast

A sandisk ultra class 4 card can produce speed upto 15MBPS 
Memory Cards: Mobile Accessories List: Flipkart.com


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 1, 2011)

Just a few random shots from my college.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6164/6199930207_3115576142_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6169/6200443322_d831bba1ed_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6178/6199931669_fe89a94702_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6144/6199932619_d254131111_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6179/6200447066_16511c8e2c_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6141/6199935917_f77f2ef564_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6171/6199936301_ea68943aae_z.jpg
Random Shots @VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome photos. I donot have words to express how much I like them 
Super duper


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2011)

@sriharsha_madineni nice colors of sky


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Awesome photos. I donot have words to express how much I like them
> Super duper


Thank you 


sujoyp said:


> @sriharsha_madineni nice colors of sky



Thank you Sujoy 
I'm obsessed with these surreal colors of sky during sunrise & sunset. That said my photos are getting repetitive


----------



## Stuge (Oct 1, 2011)

Driver :  Daniel Ricciardo... So At last Delhiites s too got the taste of Burning of the  Rubber  ...... eehh I mean 0.1 % glimpse of F1 .


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-XlvcTITLhVc/TodH1kiiYzI/AAAAAAAAAiA/RY0Sylh0Ny0/s640/F1.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-bYQSk083oZc/TodH1azmxPI/AAAAAAAAAh8/9vFFiUVyJRk/s640/F2%2B.jpg


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_nrHF90S1N0/TodH00_YsMI/AAAAAAAAAh4/rKMbbHI9OEY/s640/F3.jpg


*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ZjWNbiyf8QE/TodH2j6VfPI/AAAAAAAAAiE/IMu_uPnKF8I/s640/F4.jpg


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nnsCPLPqGto/TodH67NPK9I/AAAAAAAAAiI/0PMYENWyvx4/s640/f5.jpg



*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-v4hnsGf-jLo/TodH9KMkulI/AAAAAAAAAiM/dEhY7hSlSX0/s640/F6.jpg



*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-wHYydMUW3rQ/TodH9RMD69I/AAAAAAAAAiQ/KnVApkUdfgk/s640/F7.jpg



*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-bXyqbMCqUJI/TodH-78Tk6I/AAAAAAAAAiU/97y9spVQTtM/s640/F8.jpg
 .
Don't expect more pictures  as double barracks made it very difficult to shoot 


anyway .. Enjoy !!:chillout:


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2011)

@Stuge ....awesome...soo u went to see the trial..lucky delhiites 

@sriharsha...I see a different type of sky daily...just wait for a nice moments like a special design of cloud, birds flying, colorful lights coming from between the clouds..they all look beautiful


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

@Stuge
Those pics are super duper awesome   
Sigh......F1 doesnt come to any other city


----------



## KDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Stuge
> Those pics are super duper awesome
> Sigh......F1 doesnt come to any other city



It's F1.. not cricket!


----------



## toofan (Oct 2, 2011)

good ones, Stuge. 

Friends,
Today, after few weeks, went in my kitchen garden with my Cam, to shoot butterflies, got few of them. 
I had processed only two of them yet,

So posting for C&C, Thanks.

D90 + 50mm + 12mm Extension.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6153/6204201130_7407a80714_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6151/6204201648_89d735ac1d_b.jpg
_DSC0224 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice shots toofan...

one Shots by me 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9H7de7s3nII/ToiJWpzKhiI/AAAAAAAAGyM/1pJfq57NueA/s800/DSC_8224.JPG

Thank god I took my external flash for this...it would be just impossible without it


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 3, 2011)

Stuge: Awesome shots! i missed the event due to some work  

toofan: Brilliant! 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6180/6208079252_3c74a089a8_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6011/6208053528_eb34e404c3_z.jpg

took these shots many days back..found them in a folder


----------



## toofan (Oct 4, 2011)

jaggy: nice sky on both
sujoy: Its looking flat to me, It would have looked interesting if there would have some dramatic lights put up by organisers. Was it shot at Day time.?
___________________________________________________________-

Processed more from that earlier shoot.

For your Comments and Critiques.

D90+12mm Extension + 50mm 1.8D + 2x teleconverter(manual).
Thanks

1. Could not get the bg correct.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6200/6209712036_0b6d2597b3_z.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6067/6209196909_1c6c3bc4f9_z.jpg

3. Tried to add something else on the frame.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6023/6209197079_482740dd2f_z.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6194/6209197323_038e3ebeeb_z.jpg

5. 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6015/6209197167_ec42f23ed3_z.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 4, 2011)

toofan said:


> jaggy: nice sky on both
> sujoy: Its looking flat to me, It would have looked interesting if there would have some dramatic lights put up by organisers. Was it shot at Day time.?
> ___________________________________________________________-
> 
> ...



bg=background ? 

BTW good macros


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2011)

@toofan  nice shots...4th one is best

That puja pic was taken in evening...cant help in lightning

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-jC4tOmAKybM/ToqZA9WNNUI/AAAAAAAAGyQ/KQ1o257WV1A/s800/DSC_8246.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 4, 2011)

toofan: thanks! 1st is good but yea bg is bit distracting.. last 3 are great shots!

Grasshopper

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6231/6210949900_4dc116f494_z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

Good shots there toofan  and Nice pandal shots too sujoyp

Kuchipudi 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6054/6215274066_533e9e980e_z.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys.
Sujoy: this one is way better then the earlier post, see how dynamic its looking.

jugs: good one, try to catch these in there natural surrounding also.

Stuge; excellent capture, but due to low light I could feel the blur.
____________________________________________-

Ok, Final images of that day for your examination.

Please C&C. Thanks.
Same setup.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6234/6215705891_a477b0bdb7_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6162/6215706133_2c20a66143_b.jpg

3. Gram Blue!
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6215/6216221266_3404c0eeab_z.jpg

4. Gram Blue!
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6094/6215706319_bfafa57a8c_z.jpg
Gram Blue by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Stuge (Oct 6, 2011)

^its concert .. 

anyway ,thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks toofan & stuge for liking that pic 

@Stuge  I think your shot is absolutely fantastic in difficult lightning situations 

@tooofan 3rd one is the best


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice shot abhinav! 

toofan: awesome shots! 1st n 3rd are my fav. great details! 
i am not able to go out and shoot these days.. m really missing photography


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2011)

some macros...its a Tubelight insect but looked beautiful

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-gw0Dq8ECugU/To896k4zoqI/AAAAAAAAGyY/3jECwl5WbiU/s640/DSC_8386.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-g7cRYZ9QAEk/To897Vkn2JI/AAAAAAAAGyc/z65U7FFJdx4/s640/DSC_8389.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-PTBRI8coUL4/To89-pFWl_I/AAAAAAAAGyg/Ecb5IBH4840/s640/DSC_8390.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice shots sujoyp! 3rd one's the best..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 8, 2011)

@Stuge.. ultimate pics of F1


----------



## a_medico (Oct 8, 2011)

@Stuge  - Are they gonna allow professional camera and lenses at the F1 circuit on the race day?



This was shot in lamp light. Filter used in Lightroom.



*img20.imageshack.us/img20/2270/img7714v.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks jagg

@medico liked the dramatic effect in the picture


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 9, 2011)

Was away for some time. Nice pics from everyone.

@a_medico: Very nice portrait, liked it.

here are some pics from festival for Germany reunification (3. Oct)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6105/6223633522_b3f9f90a24_z.jpg
Jazz band by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6108/6223634286_f778df4a23_z.jpg
Back to 40s in Germany by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6060/6224008822_11f8b42b0c_z.jpg
Parade on Germany reunification  by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2011)

Some of the butterfly shots, I am addicted to these days, Posting for your Comments and suggestions.

D90 + 12mm extension + 2x TC + 50mm 1.8 lens. 
A large size of 900x600 px but don't worry less then 100kb each.

1. Id Unkown. ( Dr Anand where are you Sir.)
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6225087438_508496e7fa_b.jpg

2. Four Rings.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6105/6224567919_c7c8ca864e_b.jpg

3. Gram Blue.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/6224569831_998609424a_b.jpg
Gram Blue by toofan.v, on Flickr

sujoy: portrait is very good, but the tone is too blue for my taste.
macros: harsh light

Kapil: nice shots. 1st is good, looking a bit cluttered to me. may be only my taste.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2011)

@toofan potrait is of medico's and not mine 

Macros have harsh light but this time I have used diffuser too...manual metering on pentamirror viewfinder is the hard way u know 

@kapil I liked all of them...it really looks like a pic of 1960s 

@toofan your 2nd butterfly is the best...3rd ones name is Gram Blue but where is the blue part in it


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually his outer wings have blue which are seen only while she fly.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 9, 2011)

@medico Nice portrait! great use of light! 

@kapil 1st shot is nice! loved the processing! 

@toofan 2nd one is a perfect shot!


----------



## choudang (Oct 10, 2011)

here i have tried with shutter speed .. this one the closest one. improvement must required to have a better hand on it, missed the tripod

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/7653/dsc0271b.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Guys.
Choudang: a tripod would have done good also some better compo + easy light.

Friends,

These shots are made after 2nd October, and learnt and thought more about the shots.

Please critiques and Suggestions are required. Thanks.


*Peacock Pansy*
1. 
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6175/6233097874_c7be875eb1_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6214/6232578333_2a631927e1_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6045/6232578903_313559c994_b.jpg


4. Ready to Take off!
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6047/6232579225_24020ee18b_b.jpg

5. Here she goes!
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6235/6232578577_440ffc865a_b.jpg
Peacock Pansy 5 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

Toofan these shots r just superb...nice DOF...BTW these r taken with 50mm 1.8 or u used a macro setup for these too


----------



## mukherjee (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's my *Flickr page*...please pay a visit and post ur comments to help me improve my skills...


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks sujoy, these made with 2x tc + 12 mm extension.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2011)

u used ET with these too...didnt it create problem since ET does not allow infinite focus..and the subject in focus should be very near


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 11, 2011)

toofan: these are just incredible  3rd is my favorite!


----------



## toofan (Oct 12, 2011)

Sujoy: I had shot butterflies with a distance of 1 to 2 inch. these are made at a distance of 4 to 5 inch due to TC.

This is that shot, just 1 inch I guess.
*farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5172948973_5667524b21_b.jpg
Butterfly Closeup  by toofan.v, on Flickr

Thanks guys for feedback.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2011)

1-2 inch OMG thats soo close...I never found a butterfly that could sit even 10 inches far


----------



## Stuge (Oct 13, 2011)

*www.facebook.com/pages/Abhinav-Singhai-Photography/112549338784151

Harvest Moon(Smallest Moon of the year 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6155/6238505368_75c223cf94_z.jpg

Real Machine 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6154/6235273024_b14041dbb5_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6169/6231139985_13ee4c05e3_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2011)

Stuge Harly pic is superb...


----------



## Stuge (Oct 15, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6211/6244036249_4d402413dc_z.jpg

Web of colours 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6216/6241437880_7b9dc3bc1b_z.jpg

* don't ask me what it is


----------



## Tenida (Oct 16, 2011)

*Kolkata reloaded *

*i.imgur.com/MdLg6.jpg
*Howrah Bridge*

*i.imgur.com/dGERl.jpg
*The great tram*

*i.imgur.com/yHUnY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/h0PGK.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 16, 2011)

Some Durga puja photos from me...

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6110/6247382780_95286fbd4e_b.jpg
IMG_3167 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6155/6247385900_dfa132104f_b.jpg
IMG_3168 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6222/6246853667_56e7dc9600_b.jpg
IMG_3163 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6235/6247378394_01c88c1df2_b.jpg
IMG_3164 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6037/6246850499_885e3f1bca_b.jpg
IMG_3162 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6174/6246845993_de0d11202e_b.jpg
IMG_3160 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6167/6246848655_c3f738505c_b.jpg
IMG_3161 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6229/6247361164_17ab7ec86a_b.jpg
IMG_3154 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6237/6246841615_8ebff29450_b.jpg
IMG_3156 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6237/6246834477_88ee28396b_b.jpg
IMG_3152 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6102/6247359324_1ca8c24a98_b.jpg
IMG_3153 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6239/6247354054_8b5315406f_b.jpg
IMG_3151 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6058/6246817413_6115f90ffa_b.jpg
IMG_3149 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6179/6247351996_37b1678061_b.jpg
IMG_3150 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6097/6247250182_cb1d88e0f0_b.jpg
IMG_3141 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6177/6247257760_4a5a50cffe_b.jpg
IMG_3142 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Also check out these two youtube videos of "Dhunuchi Nach",

[youtube]xKqBHnayfmk[/youtube]

and 

[youtube]c0QZXYfg_k4[/youtube]


----------



## Stuge (Oct 16, 2011)

Inverted Greens 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6236/6247650378_16c30a910a_z.jpg

500px / Photo "Inverted Greens " by Abhinav Singhai

Inverted Greens ! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Colours of Delhi | Facebook


----------



## toofan (Oct 16, 2011)

Stuge: awesome photography dear.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2011)

@tenida...loved your old styled pics...its bit different

@rhitwik awsome durga pendaals...there r soo many varieties of them...we see same thing every year here in nagpur

@toofan how do you get such green background everytime...do u intentionally place a green leave behind

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OiYzFlTcePY/TprSS6yKlEI/AAAAAAAAGyo/Bt_oWg8vXxY/s800/DSC_8942.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-1qYOAeiz3EM/TprSY_nxh5I/AAAAAAAAGyw/BUChAy0PDF0/s800/DSC_8999.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-dKwNB6n_lHU/TprSeCg9MLI/AAAAAAAAGy0/CSLDLB7TftU/s800/DSC_9008.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-YQeEmCI-8Aw/TprTMNMb7bI/AAAAAAAAGy4/9BbJ5dyYrLQ/s800/image013.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-X9wXjiMEeGE/TprTOoXU23I/AAAAAAAAGy8/2DMVhFyZWts/s800/image019.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Oct 16, 2011)

Awesome photos above in this page by everybody.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 16, 2011)

@sujoyp- 2nd one is awesome man


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

Sujoy............thanks
and ur last pic gr8...

Some gr8 color in sky and the reflection.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks a_medico, dashing.sujay and rhitwick for appreciating the pics


----------



## Tenida (Oct 17, 2011)

@Sujoyp-Great shot.Keep it up


----------



## toofan (Oct 18, 2011)

sujoy P : last is good. 

 After perfecting the focusing technique your mind will automatically look for other aspects in the frame.

Friends, 
Posting some shots made of a Dragon fly - Ditch Jewel. )Please correct me on Id)

Critiques and suggestions are welcome. Thanks.

D90+ 12mm extension + TC + 50mm Nikkor.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6034/6255736742_28c095e1a3_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6223/6255737042_c3c4e120bf_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6036/6255204803_511f88318f_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6051/6255736864_15986cc4be_b.jpg
Ditch Jewel by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Tenida for liking the pics..

@toofan..I am presently trying for good compositions...good bokeh with insects is very difficult ...we can not ask them to pose with good backgrounds 

See this..although I think this look good but the messy background have ruined it

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Y9NXf_OhEhs/Tp0X6psp7rI/AAAAAAAAGzM/GlnCwy22LGQ/s640/DSC_8956.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 18, 2011)

^I find the flower distracting!

A good macro though. 

Someday I wish to do macro photography like u'll here.


Till then, do tell me what shutter speed is advicable for car tail-light painting?

Will be using ISO 80, focal length not sure till now.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2011)

u find the flower distracting  but its a part of composition itself ....anyways it was just an example of messy background


----------



## Stuge (Oct 18, 2011)

*Celebrating 62 years of Territorial Army *

Celebrating 62 years of Territorial Army | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Celebrating 62 years of Territorial Army | Facebook

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6114/6250688219_61a27a1f9d_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6117/6251187734_182579feb6_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6044/6255730376_9684734a5b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6237/6255209979_5a1accb2dc.jpg



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6046/6255196697_6ffaf7eef4.jpg



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6164/6250660549_374eaa717f.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6033/6251190660_c363a44961.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6170/6251189394_4af9cb992a.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6102/6250661201_d38f6b7a56.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6036/6251189750_5494fcee7a.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6176/6255181243_9bd3fbf05c.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6171/6255178287_25aec818d5.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6032/6255710844_0ca76f3fdf.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6032/6255711114_d4ff15e369.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6117/6255711584_2d4e5e3f34.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6163/6255180337_34665f0933.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6151/6255713016_a35f5b3038.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6226/6251192560_4e133f4a64.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6157/6250664659_77fb1368e4.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6222/6251191752_22f7dafd7a.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6037/6251191498_4267523a1a.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's few B/W shots:-

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/4779/18102011258.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img847.imageshack.us/img847/3333/18102011260.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/9114/18102011255.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/7272/18102011242.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/5340/18102011241.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/8918/03012010092.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Stuge (Oct 19, 2011)

@Tenida : 1st shot blurred 
2nd and 3rd  out of focus 


4 and 5th : ok


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2011)

stuge: excellent series.

tendia nice tries.

Some more from that series for your observations. these are a bit closer shots.

thanks for critiques and suggestions.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6115/6262001176_588540ae60_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6039/6262001688_c2c445049e_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6167/6261478185_7e6f8caf31_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6226/6262002456_865f4950b1_b.jpg
Ditch Jwell by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 20, 2011)

Toofan as always some gr8 shots.

Second one does not belong in this group.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2011)

wow toofan brilliant bokeh...nice shots


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks Sujoy and Ritwick.


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 20, 2011)

Great shots toofan.. focus is just perfect in all shots!


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> yesterday evening got a perfect night in-house shot in terms of the lightning....it was just accurate...the tint is also correct...I am very happy
> 
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-chlyUUAEAJA/TlnRR6U6JEI/AAAAAAAAGqw/z9Cx1ft2Mng/s640/DSC_6408.JPG
> 
> ...



Great shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks faun


----------



## a_medico (Oct 21, 2011)

*In safe hands*

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/3580/img8001g.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2011)

Good timing/compo a_medico


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2011)

@medico: now I liked that picture 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6155/6267231400_6fdcc63c30_z.jpg

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=26...758595909.6816.112549338784151&type=1&theater


----------



## a_medico (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Bloom*

@Stuge - Thats a lovely catch.

Are they gonna allow cameras (and atleast 70-300m lens) in F1 race? I am planning to attend.


*Bloom*


In this series, I have tried to shoot the lotuses in various stages of blooming.


*1.*
*img577.imageshack.us/img577/3373/img8409hm.jpg



*2.*
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/3273/img7921s.jpg



*3.*
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4209/img8405o.jpg



*4.*
*img16.imageshack.us/img16/547/img7914t.jpg



*5.*
*img542.imageshack.us/img542/860/img8394.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Oct 22, 2011)

@a_medico: I've no idea .


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 22, 2011)

After a long time my dream of clicking car tail-light photos came true...
Few shots that I took that day. Please comment and provide tips for better photos.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6159/6268821605_dc5a3e80bc_b.jpg
IMG_3193 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6114/6268818799_3583671a37_b.jpg
IMG_3192 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6235/6268815177_063d9b7ac6_b.jpg
IMG_3172 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 22, 2011)

wow very nice images from all.

@Toofan: amazing/ mind blowing/ ...  macros. liked them all.
@sujoy, stuge, medico and rhitwick: nice snaps

I got today Tamron 70-300 VC di USD lens. haven't taken any photo yet. (Forgot my camera at friend's home  ) soon will post images, very excited about this lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2011)

@rhitwick These r nice light trails...great work

@Stuge ...I have never seen soo many stars for a long time...liked ur pic

@kjuvale congrats for Tammy 70-300 VC USD


----------



## ulysses (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Guys
I understand most of you guys are photo gear and methods experts.Iam goind to sound a bit foolish asking advise of the the camera I having in mind.
Kindly bear with me.
Iam just a average joe who is having a 10 year old Nikon Cool Pix E775 Digital camera.(point and shoot). It does not have much zoom but does reasonable photos in sunlight and brightly lit rooms.

Iam thinking of buying this budget (baby DSLR) high zoom camera.

*i55.tinypic.com/34z0gsk.jpg

Flipkart.com: Fujifilm FinePix S2950: Camera

I read the reviews in Amazon.Video seems not too good.But basic photos + zoom may be ok.
I can get this from Letsbuy.com @ Rs 8150(with out 4GB card but with No brand camera bag by prepaying with credit card or @Rs 8599 on Cash on delivery)
Flipcart -no discount -Cash on delivery @Rs 9350-with 4 GB card+ branded bag.. 
I read somewhere with Tripod this camera takes better photo with out shaking.
The next alternative is this.But is costing  almost 40% more.

Could  you guys come down from your "DSLR" high standards and give some suggestions to camera newbie like me!

Flipkart.com: Nikon Coolpix L120: Camera

*i51.tinypic.com/efkj7m.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Point and shoot cameras can never match a DSLR quality due to sensor, lenses and various other factors. 

I'd recommend you go for a second hand entry level DSLR - canon or nikon - in your specified budget.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

@all- how to take those light trails?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 23, 2011)

Dear ulysses please open a saperate thread for this...and we will have discussion


----------



## ulysses (Oct 23, 2011)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Point and shoot cameras can never match a DSLR quality due to sensor, lenses and various other factors.
> 
> I'd recommend you go for a second hand entry level DSLR - canon or nikon - in your specified budget.


Thanks a_medioco for your suggestion.
But I dont buy anything second hand not even if given free.
I did not want a DSLR (which starts from rs 20-30K onwards).Just a better zoom point and shoot with slightly better options.
I shall open a new thread soon.
But Iam sure impressed with all you guys passion for photography and finer aspects.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> @all- how to take those light trails?



Anyone ?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 23, 2011)

^Get a camera which has manual control.

Play with Shutter speed.
Mainly the lower the shutter speed the longer the trail is.
A tripod is must or at least place the cam on a solid ground.

Focus and press shutter and wait.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 23, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> ^Get a camera which has manual control.
> 
> Play with Shutter speed.
> Mainly the lower the shutter speed the longer the trail is.
> ...



Thnx, It can't be done by holding in hands?


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2011)

Even if with slight shake you won't get perfect trails. Truy it out in real. You will see the difference and would come to know the optimum setings for ur cam.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2011)

Thnx i'll try it out


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2011)

Flower in my own studio (I made a home made light tent...still searching for a powerful cfl or led)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-pvuPBPcPHWE/TqUBYSnFaeI/AAAAAAAAGzc/CmKNjPKcPjs/s800/DSC_9368_2.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hf9NaUU2AjM/TqUBWgtHfSI/AAAAAAAAGzU/5qAtTVVYs0Y/s800/DSC_9374.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 24, 2011)

Last image is a good macro. 

I envy you for having such good cam.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2011)

Guys I need your help with my light box

I made this light box for product photography...but I am not getting enough light inside

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vYhRJPWkZ3g/TqVWTmsQh0I/AAAAAAAAGzw/erl5EYNZp0w/s800/DSC_9385.JPG

There is also option for a bulb at the bottom to remove shadows below the product..

I am also planning to get a acrylic sheet to get reflections

I made it with the help of this link - How to Make An Inexpensive Light Tent – DIY

How do I put more light...is there any powerful mini cfl 

Please suggest


----------



## lm2k (Oct 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Guys I need your help with my light box
> 
> I made this light box for product photography...but I am not getting enough light inside
> 
> ...



Sujoy u are using those cfls without reflectors, 
Try pasting something like aluminium foil inside a concave bowl,drill hole in it and suspend those cfl inside this concave reflector(little trial and error to get exact position), like those parabolic reflectors used in old light houses, u see cfl's act as pt source and give light in all directions,focus it .also u can use a positive lense but its diameter must be large and focal length must be least.(placing cfl @principle focus of the lense) 

Btw u took very nice macro,and lot of effort get that nice light tent


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

@lm2k thanks for the reflectors idea...will try to make or purchase it...thanks for liking my macros 

ISO400 - f8 - 1/6
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1addUrHgodE/TqZ874A-94I/AAAAAAAAGz8/Wmv46I0yLdw/s800/DSC_9423.JPG


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow!!!

That is nice shot. I was thinking, how much contrast plays for product photography? what if I put a black background for the same shot? 
A bad decision?


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are a few pics of a car show held a few months back. Had taken many pics but these are a few of them  -

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6110/6279716120_805cb55f57.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6094/6279716122_91b03be7c8.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6091/6279716124_3547a0184d.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6119/6279716126_fb309d8986.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6106/6279716130_c153ae3167.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6232/6279716134_f2031bfd69.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6095/6279719452_d4db8c5729.jpg
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6032/6279719454_c44e8dbf4f.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

@sujoyp - that watch must be very costly.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

@rhitwick black background can be a good idea actually....and it would produce a good contrast too...
Actually the thing is black background should not be glossy and should not reflect light...but non-reflective black sheet looks gray in this light  ...will have to find a proper sheet

@techfreak nice car shots

@dashing.sujay its not that costly ....5k only


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> 5k only


 Only? I have never bought a watch costing in 4 digits! 



			
				 sujoyp said:
			
		

> @techfreak nice car shots


 Thanks a lot


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @dashing.sujay its not that costly ....5k only



5k "only" 



thetechfreak said:


> Only? I have never bought a watch costing in 4 digits!



My highest is 2600


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 25, 2011)

@sujoyp, velvet sheets?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2011)

@rhitwick I donno about velvet sheets...where can I find them stationary or cloth shop??

@thetechfreak and sujay...this is my costliest watch uptill now but I had 4 more watches costing 1.5-3k


----------



## Tenida (Oct 26, 2011)

*Happy Dipawali 2011 to all of you*
*i.imgur.com/Xn2nq.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 26, 2011)

Sujoy: Excellent product shot. Very nicely shot.

Just one processing idea- see if it works or not.

Problem:
As the subject is colour less the surrounding spill of light/ the red colour is not giving it a professional look. 

Remedy: 
convert the whole image to b/w.
mask the center part of the image which has colour dial. 

This may be work or not.

One shot I made in my starting days, its no where near your shot, but just posting.

1. * you could see some yellow colour but its the reflection of watch itself. But still could be removed. *
*img253.imageshack.us/img253/6271/dsc4552.jpg

2. 
*img683.imageshack.us/img683/9766/dsc4665e.jpg

this was my setup
*img257.imageshack.us/img257/9066/dsc4671.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2011)

@toofan....the red tint is coz of normal yellow bulb  I have used at the top coz I didnt have any more white cfls 

Will get 1 more white cfl and put it at the top..also as Im2k said I need 2 curved reflectors..like one on my table lamp already

BTW the 2 watch shot is nice 

@Tenida....happy Diwali to you too

The image is out of focus


----------



## jagg89 (Oct 26, 2011)

Great Shots everyone! 
Happy Diwali to all!! 

ohh damn tenida already took that shot  anyways posting  

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6213/6283066009_4da80d7874_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2011)

You guys got a great colorful background...mine is bit simpler

*Happy Diwali to All*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1wPARmQdEZ4/Tqg5b4odepI/AAAAAAAAG0E/L1IscWQdLVM/s640/Deep.JPG


----------



## Stuge (Oct 28, 2011)

Festival of lights



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6218/6285916190_e68e663d03_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6228/6281069626_96beb295a6_z.jpg

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++




sujoyp said:


> @lm2k thanks for the reflectors idea...will try to make or purchase it...thanks for liking my macros
> 
> ISO400 - f8 - 1/6
> *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1addUrHgodE/TqZ874A-94I/AAAAAAAAGz8/Wmv46I0yLdw/s800/DSC_9423.JPG



*farm7.static.flickr.com/6215/6287531522_df7e711582_o.jpg

@toofan :thats why I asked you to shoot in raw .


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks Stuge...your processed image look much better then original one

I too want to shoot in RAW and process the images but my 8 year PC take lots of time to edit and convert each image...Even 5MB JPEG file takes time in gimp 

Stuge how do you focus crackers in the sky...I tried manual as well as autofocus but it was soo quick that got 2/20 in focus ....


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 28, 2011)

here are few pic that i took when i went to Mumbai....

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/img0020av.jpg/][IMG]*img829.imageshack.us/img829/6849/img0020av.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/249/img0018ij.jpg/][IMG]*img249.imageshack.us/img249/1975/img0018ij.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/img0019hs.jpg/][IMG]*img231.imageshack.us/img231/9329/img0019hs.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2011)

@maddy 1st one is nice....but you have posted it 2 times 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EqKLXohohXE/TqpHwfGXCyI/AAAAAAAAG0M/MEdtC8OzTQQ/s640/DSC_9559.JPG

Shot this today...comments welcome


----------



## maddy1205 (Oct 28, 2011)

umm....look closely...they are 2 different pics.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2011)

Sujoy, I love this pic. Very nice composition, and the navy blue background just brightened up d object 10 fold.

Gr8 shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes they r 2 different pics...but they r soo close that I had to play the "Find the difference game"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 28, 2011)

Very good shot sujoyp (teddy one). Its very cute


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2011)

@rhitwick ...Thanks...do you know this is the black non reflective paper I was talking about...after taking the pic it does not look black but gray or blue....will look for velvet sheets

@sujay...thanks for liking


----------



## Stuge (Oct 29, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6109/6290482615_dd6f8bc74e_b.jpg


DRI + ND110 used for Trails :Exposure time 508 seconds .
Colours of Delhi | Facebook


@sujoyp :focus infinite + tripod + b/w f11-f16


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks stuge 

It seems I have to look for a sturdy tripod very very soon


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally got time to test my Tele lens. Here are some shots:

at 300mm, f 5.6:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6214/6292567036_7b26cef186_z.jpg
DSC_6990 by digitman2006, on Flickr

at 190mm, f 7.1:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6043/6292046813_dfc12ed490_z.jpg
Duck by digitman2006, on Flickr

Here its Autumn time  (also taken with Tamron tele lens)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6120/6292471978_eaae15769d_z.jpg
Autumn in Germany by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 30, 2011)

^^Nice!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow u shot all these with tamron 70-300 DI LD??? handheld or tripod??

The Autumn time is very beautiful


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 30, 2011)

@MegaMind: Thanks 

@Sujoy: Thanks, its a Tamron SP 70-300 Di VC version (big brother of Di LD  macro lens   ) and all shots are handheld. The VC (VR on Nikon lens) on this lens works amazingly).


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2011)

kjuvale yes the handheld shots look amazingly sharp


----------



## Tenida (Oct 30, 2011)

*Here's my another candlelight shot.*
*i.imgur.com/wE4R6.jpg


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 31, 2011)

took these at charminar .

*img560.imageshack.us/img560/9991/fruit1j.jpg

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/5977/selective.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Oct 31, 2011)

*Few more pics;-*

*i.imgur.com/NC1PP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VxuKN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8bnA9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xCKcf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BSTx1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uIVcY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fXR0l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uSvRq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yM3uP.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2011)

@tenida...your candle shot and last pic looks good...remaining shots have some or other issues  u need lot of practice..at least improve on subject selection

@Davidboon liked both of your pics


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 31, 2011)

@sujoyp Thanks


----------



## kjuvale (Oct 31, 2011)

@Tenida: Nice candle pic
@Davidbonn: nice snaps, liked both.

here are some i took again in Düsseldorf:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6101/6296298664_078b589e72_z.jpg
colours of nature by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6118/6296265332_f1b4f73807_z.jpg
colours of autumn by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6039/6292346811_d2a157d4a4_z.jpg
Ducks with old lady by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2011)

@kjuvale very beautiful place...nice colors...I am soo jealous..

I am practicing product photography nowdays... Still lightning is not perfect...some dark areas r left..daily doing changes...will make a led ring flash soon 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-inRNFJAw0lw/Tq5x6QjQGGI/AAAAAAAAG2w/H4rModB56og/s800/DSC_9553.JPG


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2011)

I always use auto mode if I m in doubt...but use landscape mode for good sceneries...
which mode u guys use?also to click people with nice background...

I m still n00b in manual,programmed mode


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2011)

I mostly take pics in Aperture mode for everything but now started using shutter priority too...
Auto mode is good for parties where other too wants to take pics 
Never used Program mode...donno when to use it

For nice background in potraits I think people use Aperture mode...
For macro and now product photography I only use manual mode...coz neither my extension tube work in other modes nor my macro lens 

*Long Way
*
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mpnEe0mEoOk/Tq-SsMfGa4I/AAAAAAAAG28/-6MSvfEC8qE/s800/DSC_9711.JPG


----------



## Stuge (Nov 2, 2011)

^^great shot 

I wanted to Shoot right from front ,but I was alone with tripod so it wasn't possible to shoot from the water .
 *farm7.static.flickr.com/6107/6305843412_e55336c86e_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6053/6305793020_0be4218d13_b.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6234/6305267753_4e9233abca_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6221/6305267515_b8dc2d2023_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6019/6305792450_e3e1c13e86_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6060/6305266951_ff58c91583_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6095/6305266671_bedac5cf66_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6240/6305266377_a5c744586e_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6218/6305266093_4e67d56f79_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6031/6305791060_ffa31d9c87_b.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6103/6305265483_143f3aecfc_b.jpg


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6305265315_da55845755_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6219/6305790072_41fe9216df_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6224/6305789728_c2392aa078_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6093/6305264293_1ed4404952_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6110/6305788726_4922041520_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6058/6305263931_abf2f5abe9_b.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Good pics stuge. 5th, 3rd last, 2nd last are good  Chhat is my fav festival. These are of yamuna ghat na?

OT- The water is so dirty


----------



## Stuge (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes ,Yamuna ITO ghat .

^infact it was smelling .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

Yamuna smells like hell, I mean no one can even cross. And the govt just claims its doing and doing.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2011)

Stuge only 3 pics r visible....if u have removed the pics from flicker please remove the links

Chat puja looks like kumb mela...soo much crowd


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 2, 2011)

^^Chhat puja is one of the most religious auspicious festival of ppl where its celebrated. (Bihar and UP)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2011)

@dashing.sujay Actually I never knew the name itself untill there was political fight between shivsena and lalu regarding it


----------



## Stuge (Nov 3, 2011)

sujoyp: see now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @dashing.sujay Actually I never knew the name itself untill there was political fight between shivsena and lalu regarding it



I can understand, still most of the indians don't know about it. Its regional anyway. But I enjoy it very much. 



Spoiler



BTW you can call me by my name, need not spell my id


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

Sujoy ------>sujay  

@stuge u carried your gear and tripod to soo crowded place  hats off ...it seems there is no place to compose a shot..
Photographic point of view I like the lady holding diya...looks nice

*My dogs look*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LIXe0muqe-8/TrJSpxbjjEI/AAAAAAAAG3Q/IdlwI4wc5Bw/s640/DSC_9740.JPG

*A fly*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UvtanMBOeaQ/TrJSlNM2uxI/AAAAAAAAG3I/jLw4Kg6XSJo/s640/DSC_9721.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ReuFNGl1jeU/TrJSoESBidI/AAAAAAAAG3M/EZ_cYcevMg8/s800/DSC_9722.JPG


----------



## Stuge (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep ,composition is always the last thing in my mind when I do such shoots.I'm more interested in reporting stuff as it is .

wasp head on  WOW


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

Stuge Thanks for liking that wasp


----------



## Stuge (Nov 3, 2011)

posting the last three ,which were left somehow .


*farm7.static.flickr.com/6040/6308303475_3f1ed7b496_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6219/6308823892_b260324318_b.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6102/6308330165_b083741cdc_b.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

@sujoyp- your dog looks cute  I guess you love him so much.

last pic is aweomse  It looks like its angry and looking to attack you


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

@sujay ...I love my dog like anything...even parents love him more then me


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 3, 2011)

lol  I had a feeling of it, even I loved my Dog like life


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2011)

Thats nice sujay ....Dogs r soo lovable


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 4, 2011)

But I guess he's no more (Dad gave him to some1 after I left home )   

Next time when I will go home, I'll post his pic.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 4, 2011)

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6049/6311865847_387c0fcc2e_z.jpg

bit of warming etc done


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2011)

sujoy: mast 1st and last. Liked the light also.

Stuge: recent image is not visible.

Friends,

Some fun shots of Krishna, Just made them without prior thinking on a nice happy morning.

For your examination. Thanks.

1.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6092/6316744917_cafd2a2ec4_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6019/6316745087_338e45e51b_b.jpg
_DSC9323 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks vimal

 You have taken proper modelling shot of krishna...LOL but y angry young man look


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 7, 2011)

monkey thief from a temple  .

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/1447/monkey2t.jpg

mother and child monkey 

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/257/monkeyae.jpg

i am having focusing problems with my 18-55 lens , can you guys recommend me a fast lens .


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2011)

nice pics davidboon 

u want a faster focussing lens isnt it  fast lens r said to be those which have large aperture value like 1.8 or 2.8 Nikkor AFS 70-200 2.8


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 7, 2011)

@sujoy thanks , the problem is that using my 18-55 lens , its very hard to focus , so i just wanted to know any entry level budget lens that can help me focus better .


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2011)

@devidboon ...I cant help you in this case  will have to wait for more knowledgeable people like toofan or stuge


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 8, 2011)

@Sujoy: nice dog pic.

There was celebration one (little strange) festival (from Mexico) in Bonn. It is known as Day of dead  Here are some pics:

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6104/6319876041_7ede71b46a_z.jpg
Mexican Día de Muertos  by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6227/6319881977_963fd10583_z.jpg
Mexican Día de Muertos in Bonn by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6101/6320400244_2c1282472c_z.jpg
Mexican boy by digitman2006, on Flickr
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6320393568_1b73a98a3a_z.jpg

Mexican Día de Muertos  by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2011)

is it Halloween or its different from that??


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 9, 2011)

@Sujoy: its some what like Halloween, but different and celebrated only in Mexico.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2011)

ok...didnt u clicked more of that festival


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 9, 2011)

I was frightened   ahha not really. It was not that big, just small function organised by Mexican people here.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2011)

ok...the event looks interesting


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 13, 2011)

some more form me :

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6046/6338743474_d74236103b_z.jpg
Autumn by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6054/6338741672_6759382d13_z.jpg
Autumn by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2011)

wow kjuvale your shots r beautiful..

Some of my attempts today

Edit:- After Jaggs comment I bumped up the saturation of some pics

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-P3aJYKNMrBg/Tr-5H0zj_GI/AAAAAAAAG4U/iky7fJ080P8/s800/DSC_0044.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jvI0b4Jrj4Y/Tr-AUsyrZwI/AAAAAAAAG3o/WulbJ5uloic/s640/DSC_0058.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-J8IfQEOPBGo/Tr-Aik4R8OI/AAAAAAAAG34/-CZ4aolD8qY/s640/DSC_0128.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-gyxsgSA_9Sw/Tr-5Izg5xII/AAAAAAAAG4Y/jS9bCeOounA/s640/DSC_0101.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-b56oyBqxfho/Tr-5M8l9WfI/AAAAAAAAG4c/fvmKbHAiltM/s640/DSC_0103.JPG


This time I tried my best to get good backgrounds


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 13, 2011)

Kjuvale: Beautiful shots! 

Sujoyp: Great shots but i think pics lack some contrast and bit saturation and in some shots(like the 2nd last) the bkgrnd is too bright which distracts the eye from main subject...that's what i felt but i guess toofan would be the right person to provide feedback on this ... and that's one evil face in the 1st pic  nice capture!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2011)

@jagg...you r right about contrast and saturation...It maybe coz I took all of them in direct sunlight.

Above pics are updated


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 13, 2011)

ahh yea it happens in direct sunlight.. looks better now!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2011)

@jagg thanks


----------



## Stuge (Nov 15, 2011)

Gol Gumbad and Qutab Minar illuminated blue on the the eve of the World Diabetes Day.

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6227/6343971468_3e1e96303c_z.jpg

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6211/6341433060_7cc0a992f2_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2011)

wow blue qutub minar...nice shot stuge


----------



## Stuge (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks 

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6045/6347026742_9ba24b168b_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2011)

Yesterday went to a cultural event took lots of snaps.

Some of the shots that come descent

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--Kbl7SYbbT8/TsZZsxiJWFI/AAAAAAAAG5k/FWhsbMhIQTU/s640/DSC_0314.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nY_fQK0Lguo/TsZZu8JNyMI/AAAAAAAAG5o/XfYh9lr9Qfw/s640/DSC_0315.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-OQcdMeckVIs/TsZZwa_dX_I/AAAAAAAAG5s/6OJei2s6OpQ/s640/DSC_0343.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1JHSSC6wzRE/TsZZyBVOfOI/AAAAAAAAG5w/ScZBWFhCIxo/s640/DSC_0374.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6GduCkaVbtg/TsZZ0C1Nf9I/AAAAAAAAG50/Oh_JGyWejnk/s640/DSC_0387.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-XlHpwH6VeYI/TsZZ1yddQlI/AAAAAAAAG54/EwZ2B0lSmOY/s640/DSC_0406.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0lZQtTigLUg/TsZZqyWzkAI/AAAAAAAAG5g/MAkWh3rcwqA/s640/DSC_0310.JPG

All shots taken at 200mm at F/5.6 ISO1600 handheld

Panaroma -> stitched 3 shots together

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6042/6358153927_e382e212b4_b.jpg pam by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice pics @sujoy. And yes, higher aperture could have helped in first two. I too have shot some in an cultural event. Posting them. Not sure I have posted them here before.

I tried to avoid flash. Wanted to shoot this in natural low light. 50mm was used for it.



*1.*
*img832.imageshack.us/img832/945/img83212.jpg



*2.*
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/4672/img82522t.jpg



*3.*
*img87.imageshack.us/img87/7945/img8223d.jpg



*4.*
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/984/img8318.jpg



*5.*
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/2784/img8253s.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2011)

wow amedico ur shots r very nice and sharp...

I was like 30-40 meters away from stage...had no other option...zoomed to full and minimum aperture
ISO 1600 on D3100 is awesome...pics come out clean 

I think in my condition a 70-200 2.8 or a 300mm prime would have helped


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2011)

Friends,

Sharing some Air Shots Made this diwali for your valuable C & C. Thanks.

Made with D90 + 18-105 lens Movable on tripod. Exposure time of 4 sec. aperture at f-8 or f-11.

1.
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/591/dsc0794gd.jpg

2.
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/4527/dsc0736n.jpg

3.
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/5417/dsc0786wa.jpg

4.
*img841.imageshack.us/img841/3685/dsc0797a.jpg

5.
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/7048/dsc0810k.jpg

6.
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/7096/dsc0738fh.jpg

7.
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/6651/dsc0742q.jpg

8.
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9423/dsc0773k.jpg

Abhinav: awesome shots dude.

Sujoy: new genre. good starting.

medico too.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Toofan bhai  

BTW I liked your 1st, 6th and 7th shot but remaining r not accurate...

did u took all shots using tripod and long exposure shots


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2011)

guys...which type of lens is good for taking very sharp pictures & crystal clear?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> guys...which type of lens is good for taking very sharp pictures & crystal clear?



Get canon 'L ' Lens  Cost start from 45k to maybe 4-5 lacs 

Its not that Nikon dont make something like that...but I dont have knowledge about it

Note : Clarity and sharpness r relative words depend more upon the person behind the cam


----------



## toofan (Nov 20, 2011)

thanks sujoy. 

zengetsu: what type of shots you want to take, means macro, landscapes, birds, wild animals etc etc, it will help us better to give a suggestion.

Friends,

Received a Macro photography setup yesterday. And today being sunday a good day to use it. 

D90 + reversed 35 to 70mm lens + natural 7 am light. 

Critiques and suggestions are most needed. All are somewhat similar but tried different settings.

1.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6047/6367688357_534e6a8207_b.jpg

2.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6019/6367688475_6103d019aa_b.jpg

3.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6048/6367688653_8e1a6b5be3_b.jpg

4.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6236/6367688873_7d416c21d2_b.jpg

5.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6228/6367689051_9a77dd3597_b.jpg

6.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6107/6367689239_fef3d1be59_b.jpg

7.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6116/6367689469_9d7ecc87c5_b.jpg

8.
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6227/6367689733_0b60705caa_b.jpg
_DSC1374 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 20, 2011)

damn!!can't wait to get my dslr and spend on lenses(if i've got the money lol) :/


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2011)

Toofan u have masterd the Bokeh thing...all bokeh r smooth and nice...Over all 7 is the best


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2011)

toofan said:


> zengetsu: what type of shots you want to take, means macro, landscapes, birds, wild animals etc etc, it will help us better to give a suggestion.



I want for Landscapes & portraits(with not a pinch of shadows on objects)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2011)

get Sigma 10-20 f/4-5.6 for landscapes
and Nikon 85mm 1.8 for potraits


----------



## jagg89 (Nov 21, 2011)

@toofan Awesome shots! love the natural light falling from behind in 5th & 6th! and 7th is a perfect shot!


----------



## nac (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi!

First time after around 90 snaps, the bird stayed there till I click.

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/2967/img0093ta.jpg

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/6513/img0096p.jpg

*img835.imageshack.us/img835/4981/img0098il.jpg

First macro shot...

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/7997/img0115hw.jpg

Your suggestion and tips are welcome...


----------



## Voldemort (Nov 21, 2011)

@nac: you shot the pictures using a P&S camera. Right? The 1st one looks good. Still, the picture is not sharp. Which camera?


----------



## nac (Nov 21, 2011)

Voldemort said:


> @nac: you shot the pictures using a P&S camera. Right? The 1st one looks good. Still, the picture is not sharp. Which camera?



Yeah, I am using P&S camera. Canon SX130 IS.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 21, 2011)

@nac all the pics r sharp enough but the bird is not  doono the reason...but leaves r very clear in the pics ....maybe the design of bird is like that


----------



## Stuge (Nov 21, 2011)

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6219/6354584277_d866b0927b_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6224/6364349745_01b4005760_z.jpg

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6055/6377836823_bc09682e93_z.jpg

Colours of Delhi | Facebook


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2011)

stuge 2nd is perfect...which place??


----------



## a_medico (Nov 22, 2011)

I managed quite a few decent photographs this sunday which I will be posting soon. I was about to delete this photograph but then I realised it's beautiful in its own way. I know it might not work with everybody, but still posting it. I liked it for its weirdness. 




*img20.imageshack.us/img20/3493/img99202s.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 22, 2011)

@Stuge: your pics are amazing.  liked them all 

@medico: this pic looks really cool, liked it.


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2011)

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/8316/dsc1404p.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/783/dsc1413o.jpg

Stuge: awesome mate.

nac: you have to go more close to the bird. And shoot at widest apertue possible. 
f 5.6 would be best to get a smooth background and desired D.O.F.


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2011)

Abinav - Your photos are good. I don't how long it will take for me to get such shots.

Sujoy - The bird was busy when I clicked. You can see the bird is busy in 2nd and 3rd Photos. In the first one, bird was shaking (as a bird would shake the wet off from her body). Probably, faster shutter speed would have given a sharper picture. 

I tried to focus manually and clicked some. Here are few of them...

I was thinking I would never get this close to dragonfly. When I move one step towards the dragonfly, it fly away and come back. I was roughly one meter away from the subject. Focused manually and zoomed @12x

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/6458/img0144yy.jpg

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/9738/img0143rn.jpg

I put the camera on the subject and took this shot. 

*img190.imageshack.us/img190/5980/img0131vzs.jpg

I don't know whether the snaps taken are at optimum focus. I felt that's the best focus I can get and clicked.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2011)

@toofan ur 2nd pic is awesome...soo how do u compare ur new 35-70mm macro setup to the old 50mm+TC+ET combo


@nac ...r these dragonfly pics r cropped or original....u will gradually learn the fun of Macros....I take macro pics from a distance of 5 inch  sometimes 2 inch....1 meter is just too much for anything macro


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2011)

Vimal - Yeah, I keep that in mind. And the largest aperture is 3.4 in my cam. In fact, I zoomed as much as possible. With full zoom, the largest possible apertures is 5.6.

Sujoy - Yeah, I really wonder how you and Vimal are taking shots from that close. If it is people, we can ask them to stay still. But these insects are getting scared or busy moving, not even staying still for few seconds. 

 That was too long for macro. You can take that "Canon" shot as macro.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2011)

yes that canon shot was definitely a macro  

My macro pics r mostly cropped to atleast half the original size...but coz its a DSLR pic no loss of quality is there..

Just enjoy and keep practicing


----------



## toofan (Nov 22, 2011)

Sujoy: In terms of sharpness 50mm is way better. 35-70mm is a good setup as it is giving me variable magnification on a single setup. 
although with extension and noramal lens I get to have variable magnification by using the focus ring. 

nac: use the macro mode of canon P&S, its very useful man. And move slowely slowly to the insect and don't wear contrasty cloths. After sometime the insect become used of you. And never ever harm any insect for taking its snap or while in the process.


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2011)

My first sun set shot...

*img832.imageshack.us/img832/7987/img0162io.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Nov 22, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> stuge 2nd is perfect...which place??



shanti stupa Delhi .for me first one is my fav .rest are too common to me .

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6216/6384129029_80a22c94e3_z.jpg
Little Angles (Korean Dance)-Fan Dance

'Little Angels', the troupe was in  Delhi   to express gratitude to India for sending medical units during the Korean War (1950-1953).

To more about Little Angles here 

KOREAN WAR 60TH ANNIVERSARY MEMORIAL PROJECT


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2011)

I found a nice link to view all the lenses produced by nikon till date...its a huge list I must say...U can even check the serial No and production era of a lens

Nikon Lens Serial Nos


----------



## toofan (Nov 24, 2011)

Stuge: Liked the flickr one more.

Posting some more shots, 1st was shot on 1st day and rest on 2nd day, for your C&C. Thanks.

1. First day shot
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6393116483_1432a6f499_b.jpg

2. 2nd day before sun light.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6393116819_d31455ffeb_b.jpg

3. Ok! The sun is up now.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6393117023_7443a2a4d1_b.jpg

4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6393117131_65612aecdb_b.jpg

5. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6393117379_77ff94db37_b.jpg
_DSC1482 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2011)

Toofan u missed eyes focus in 1 & 5

I liked 4th one the most


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2011)

Great pics @toofan.

@stuge lovely pic. There seem to be so many opportunities to shoot in delhi.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2011)

@a_medico opportunities r everywhere..but u should have an eye of an artist to find them


----------



## a_medico (Nov 24, 2011)

Probably you are right. But my limitation is I cant shoot Koreans in my city...err...village.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2011)

which city??...the koreans even came to Nagpur which is a B grade city


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 26, 2011)

Shot these at pulsar stuntmania event at hyderabad 

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6111/6406078707_de06facb74_z.jpg
stunt5 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6406073039_a7a3d4870e_z.jpg
stunt-3 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6406068953_a125fbaaf9_z.jpg
stunt1 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6406076941_eb1b6a22a7_z.jpg
IMG_1686 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2011)

@Davidboon superb shots 1 & 3 r outstanding and timed well


----------



## Davidboon (Nov 27, 2011)

@Sujoyp thank you , had a tough time shooting between the crowd


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 27, 2011)

@Toofan: amazing shots
@Davidboon nice shots, 1st looks really good.

Here now Christmas markets have been already started: here are some shots I took

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6407834835_1b563e00a0_z.jpg
In christmas Market, Köln by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6407834261_5feb225b3d_z.jpg
In christmas Market, Köln by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6407836467_9807063a2a_z.jpg
In christmas Market, Köln by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6407838215_ef6a793913_z.jpg
In christmas Market, Köln by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2011)

@kjuvale nice shots....did u took them with 50mm 1.8 ??? even at night, pics r very clear


----------



## a_medico (Nov 27, 2011)

@kjuvale great shots


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 27, 2011)

@Sujoy: Thanks, yes I have used 50mm 1.8g for these photos. Only disadvantage was no VR and not so wide view, but with 18-55 vr pics were not so good even at 1/30.

@Medio: thanks


----------



## a_medico (Nov 27, 2011)

Shot this random grass while roaming on a sunday morning...err...afternoon.
Uncropped version.

*img214.imageshack.us/img214/2356/img9883f.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 27, 2011)

^^Wow..!! Really nice


----------



## nac (Nov 27, 2011)

Macro...

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/8205/img0345tg.jpg

A rainy day...

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/8624/img0312ig.jpg

Sky shot...

*img403.imageshack.us/img403/239/img0249oz.jpg

Sunrise...

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4403/img0239hf.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2011)

amedico it is a very colorful shot...looking nice

@nac ...macro was a good try..but with kit lens a good macro not possible

last shot of sunrise is good


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 28, 2011)

@Medico: beautiful shot 

here are some more from me:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6414352601_ed61da439f_z.jpg
Weihnachtsmarkt Bonn by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6414356103_76bde93492_z.jpg
Weihnachtsmarkt Bonn by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2011)

@kjuvale in 1st pic the blueish tint PP is not working for me
2nd one is good


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> @nac ...macro was a good try..but with kit lens a good macro not possible
> 
> last shot of sunrise is good



Hmmm... I am gonna stick with my kit lens, no idea of buying a macro lens 

I have two doubts in camera settings,

1. Is this possible to adjust Shutter and Aperture in P mode?
2. When I tried to take a macro shot, I put the camera (zoomed @ 12x) as close as possible (1 inch) to the subject, I see nothing. Totally not in focus. Is this possible to adjust the focus to optimum in this case?

Second doubt may be illogical or silly, but I would like clarify with you guys.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2011)

@nac oooh I am sorry I forgot that u have SX130IS  

The P mode is more of an auto mode...although I have never used it ..I can say you can not change shutter and aperture in that.

I just saw the config of sx130IS and it says that ur cam can focus even at a distance of 1 cm...soo better use manual focus (its mentioned in the config) and try to focus from 1 inch and go closer


----------



## Tenida (Nov 28, 2011)

Morning Tea

*Sepia *
*i.imgur.com/pXtbq.jpg

*B/W*
*i.imgur.com/c4Erz.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2011)

Lovely tomatoes, and snail like green chillies.

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/1739/img0715qi.jpg

Cloud shot. I don't know why I am clicking the sky most of the time. Is this the only thing I see???

*img851.imageshack.us/img851/3650/img0682ma.jpg

Even though this eagle is not in focus,  I like it.

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/5901/img0676c.jpg

Sports ground

*img585.imageshack.us/img585/2387/img0608j.jpg

My first moon shot...

*img64.imageshack.us/img64/1631/img0799ah.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2011)

@nac the last 2 r good

Try come creative combination with those tomato and chilli will look awesome 

Green park with ladder looks fine
ur 1st moon pic is 100 times better than my 1st attempt


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2011)

It was rainy most of the week. It was a sunny day and I was little surprised by the maintenance of the ground. 

And ever since I bought the camera, I was searching for this moon. I couldn't see it, not even stars. In this rainy season, moon hides behind the clouds. 

That eagle was circling very closer. I should have get the right shot. But with full zoom I couldn't bring it in the focus.

I didn't expect the tomato shot would come out this good. Like that over exposed night shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2011)

if u want to take clouds take as per the scenery rule  naah no rule as such  
Check this flicker link and learn how the clouds can look beautiful
Flickr: Beautiful Clouds
Flickr: The clouds Pool


----------



## Stuge (Dec 2, 2011)

First two are shot with front lens of Wide Angle Flipped/Reversed.
.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6401787937_4a6246ba11_z.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6417243145_2dc8223e43_z.jpg
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6114/6406516319_648c057bd3_z.jpg



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6398547545_65837e9691_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6395527189_057caa634b_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2011)

My first attempt in pencil drawing...

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/86/img0760yo.jpg

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2931/img0755yd.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/2865/img0752di.jpg

Couple of attempts to get a good cloud shot...

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/421/img0948cf.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/5035/img0960xf.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2011)

@nac your newer shots r good composition-wise but still its lacking in some places...maybe coz u r using P&S cam


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 5, 2011)

@Stuge: amazing shots again 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6453917361_67c9e31161_z.jpg
Burg Satzvey by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6452670237_bfb76406b8_z.jpg
Burg Satzvey by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2011)

@kjuvale that castle look soo beautiful


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 5, 2011)

*magazinesdownload.com/post/2011/12/01/image.axd?picture=9158_d.jpg

thought u folks might be interested,download from  here Magazines Download - All in PDF | Smart Photography - December 2011


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks but I think pirated stuff sharing here is not allowed


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 5, 2011)

lol all for the greater good


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 7, 2011)

Dapoli trip photos...

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6467357851_1a42e44848_b.jpg
Ball by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6467362465_79e8817582_b.jpg
shell by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6467364497_d7188c3965_b.jpg
Boats by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6467367643_b7a17232a3_b.jpg
Lonliness by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7158/6467374019_346e3b06a4_b.jpg
Bird by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6467378965_02b747671f_b.jpg
BUtterfly by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6467380491_c3c65979be_b.jpg
Bird2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6467383495_38437a41ba_b.jpg
Bird3 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6467389773_e1a499f9aa_b.jpg
IMG_3304 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6467393985_a11b43e68a_b.jpg
IMG_3349 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6467399547_658cb06199_b.jpg
IMG_3355 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6467402627_e50da03f78_b.jpg
IMG_3362 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6467409069_0f0a6108d3_b.jpg
IMG_3369 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6467410515_5f3689796c_b.jpg
IMG_3376 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6467413475_1770a2d571_b.jpg
IMG_3381 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Which one looks best of the following two,
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6467420097_6f088d813d_b.jpg
IMG_3382_1.1 by rH1twick, on Flickr
and,
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6467424845_716f183c91_b.jpg
IMG_3382_1.2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6467429069_7f96f47535_b.jpg
IMG_3406 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7159/6467432185_9fdca40f93_b.jpg
IMG_3416 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6467449191_a685262e0f_b.jpg
IMG_3449 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6467454303_8ebbedea25_b.jpg
IMG_3457 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7144/6467460371_fee799cd5a_b.jpg
IMG_3477 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6467475723_002d80eb4c_b.jpg
IMG_3489 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## Stuge (Dec 7, 2011)

The South Asian bands Festival 2011

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6469277923_092856cb2f_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6442851309_fff42cc727_z.jpg

Dancography | Facebook


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 7, 2011)

@Stuge, why there are grains on second shot? Zoom?


----------



## Faun (Dec 7, 2011)

second shot of sunset is better.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2011)

@rhitwick some nice shots there

@stuge light effect on 1st shot is superb


----------



## toofan (Dec 7, 2011)

Stuge: lovely shots. 

One from my side after long time.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6471580453_eb7bee0c32_b.jpg
Common Yellow! by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Stuge (Dec 7, 2011)

rhitwick said:


> @Stuge, why there are grains on second shot? Zoom?



Zoom doesn't cause grains lol .Its the higher iso ,which causes grain .I left the grain on purpose because I wanted that way .Old look .


----------



## astroutkarsh (Dec 9, 2011)

Snaps from my recent trip to Navegaon, Nagzira & Tadoba.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6478573589_d40ddd5f0a_b.jpg
UK_099 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7027/6478567439_2707127db2_b.jpg
UK_081 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6478599993_b65843f297_b.jpg
UK_124 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6478510795_d137c7d536_b.jpg
UK_048 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

Check at Flickr: utkarsh kulkarni's Photostream

C&C plz...


----------



## toofan (Dec 9, 2011)

Posting some Unusual shots. I don't know how they are looking. 

Please critique. thanks.

1*img814.imageshack.us/img814/3601/dsc1744f.jpg2.*img42.imageshack.us/img42/3856/dsc1748x.jpg

3*img855.imageshack.us/img855/7523/dsc1749g.jpg4.*img62.imageshack.us/img62/7662/dsc1750c.jpg

5.*img403.imageshack.us/img403/4206/dsc1753pa.jpg6.*img685.imageshack.us/img685/313/dsc1765fb.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 9, 2011)

Aren't they a bit too abstract?!

Only 5th pic is complete IMO. But, I like abstract art...and all of these scores high in that genre


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2011)

rhitwick - I like all your b/w shots and sun set shots.
stuge - Nice clicks...
astroutkarsh - I like the first one. Red sand road partitioning the field. It's good.
Vimal - I zoom down my web browser to watch all the six in one screen. All of 'em are good. I like 6th and 2nd most.

Few good snaps in this week.

Birds in sunset

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/3629/img1055v.jpg

Colour Chicken... Lovely chicken 

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/1669/img1207t.jpg

Candle light on KARTHIGAI

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/147/img1170z.jpg

Tried clicking fireworks...

Fireworks on KARTHIGAI

*img560.imageshack.us/img560/4141/img1132w.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/8021/img1124jb.jpg

Set in Scene mode-Low light. ISO boosted to 6400 (I wasn't aware that this cam has ISO of 6400). Too much noise...

*img802.imageshack.us/img802/9481/img1108n.jpg

Me taking photo of my shadow...

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/7268/img1181r.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2011)

@astroutkarsh your 1st shot is good...didnt u find any tiger there in tadoba, nagzira...I am also planning to go to tadoba 

@Toofan...i am sure these look good but I have no eye for abstracts...cant say much

@Nac your 1st and 2nd shot r nice....r those real chickens...colored??

Firework need some tripod, low shutterspeed and low ISO...


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, they are real chicken.

They inject dye into the eggs before hatching. 

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/5938/img1206tr.jpg

They were on for sale. Rs. 6/- each coloured chicken.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2011)

wow thats new to me...colored chickens @6 is cheap...did u bought any


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 10, 2011)

DIY : Coloring Chick Embryos - PoultryHelp.com - Rocking T Ranch and Poultry Farm

Forgot to put a


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2011)

No I didn't buy. It's little hard to raise them. 

Some good clicks today afternoon/evening. 

Cloud Patterns

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/4084/img1254yl.jpg

*img31.imageshack.us/img31/1872/img1238sp.jpg

The Dog next door

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5936/img1330f.jpg

Sun has eyes

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/2171/img1340dn.jpg

Golden Sunset

*img834.imageshack.us/img834/447/img1383q.jpg

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/1288/img1373w.jpg

*img220.imageshack.us/img220/7279/img1384k.jpg

And I am waiting for full moon to come out, it's hiding behind the clouds. I am waiting for this day (full moon) since I bought the cam. But I don't know whether I could, because of this eclipse. Let see...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally I am putting my seriously big effort pic  had to keep lot of patience...hope u guys will like it

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9h4go_S711Y/TuOiy5LX1aI/AAAAAAAAG6g/xVWW4vPixN8/s800/Lunar%252520Eclipse.jpg


----------



## Krow (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazing work there sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Krow for appreciating


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2011)

Sujoy...

Very good work. All of them are taken today?

I couldn't get a good one today, too much clouds. I think I need more patience. 

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/5074/img1449v.jpg

*img39.imageshack.us/img39/2320/img1443s.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7521/img1437s.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes Nac I took 200 shots and among them these suits the best...I even have RAW files of all this time


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2011)

200 clicks, that too on a very small time frame and clicking the same subject. That's one helluva patience Sujoy...


----------



## Stuge (Dec 11, 2011)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6488634265_6581b56391_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6487931303_08d940ee1e_z.jpg

Lunar Eclipse Composite 2011 II | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## a_medico (Dec 11, 2011)

Stuge, the first one is awesome mate.

Sujoy - brilliant effort.

Tried my best but I was late. Anyway, I managed couple of shots, one during and one after the eclipse. These were clicked in last 30 mins of the event.


*During the event:*
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/9333/img0220crop.jpg





*After the event:*
*img97.imageshack.us/img97/5646/img0245crop.jpg


----------



## toofan (Dec 11, 2011)

sujoy: excellent.

Stuge: Awesome friend.


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 11, 2011)

@Sujoy: Nice shots
@Stuge: first photo is amazing
@a_medico: nice full moon photo

here are 2 photos I took almost 2 years ago with my P&S Kodak V1273 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6489332643_7bb4625141_z.jpg
Salzburg by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7009/6489389511_9368e526cd_z.jpg
Salzburg by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Dec 11, 2011)

Kjuvale - your photos are always a treat. First one is awesome, more so cause of sunlight.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2011)

@Stuge 1st one is a great shot

@nac the eclipse was for 3 hours not small time...from around 7:00 to 10:00

Thanks Medico, toofan & kapil for liking


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2011)

My take yesterday, couldn't wait more
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6490922195_10d25187b5_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2011)

@faun Your pic is good and presentation is superb


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 11, 2011)

@Medico: thanks


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice shots everyone...my take on Lunar eclipse.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6491587729_52c758bbb8_b.jpg
Total_LunarEclipse by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2011)

Stuge, Rhitwick, Faun all your snaps of the lunar eclipse are good.

Sujoy, I mean few hours (small time frame). No offense meant...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2011)

@rhitwick your 1st row of moon is looking very 3D...liked it


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanx everyone...

I'm glad I got some good shots.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice shots guys, i am back into the business now 

Watching this thread closely.


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent captures guys.

for you c&c. *view larger.*

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/631/grassblue1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

Toofan the macro is good as usual but background is superb...I really envy the background..its looking like a painting 

Can you tell me the secret  ...is it coz of bigger aperture like 1.8 and 2.8 or is it coz of high magnification


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2011)

thanks sujoy.

This is shot at f-8. So the the other option of High Magnification and from very close to the subject. 

Another one. A more closer look.
*img171.imageshack.us/img171/202/grassblue2.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 13, 2011)

Superb toofan bhai


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2011)

Butterflies are too active... It doesn't even stay still for few seconds. It's great you are clicking butterflies every now and then... 

Stork (I guess)

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/9999/img1307q.jpg

Fly Macro

*img806.imageshack.us/img806/3810/img1563ed.jpg

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/8246/img1582r.jpg

*img163.imageshack.us/img163/1087/img1602zj.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2011)

@nac yaah butterfly shot is difficult I never managed to click them 

your 2nd pic look good but y ulta...
3rd pic is too blueish...dont u use flash on macros??
That fly is goodlooking


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2011)

Fly was in the ceiling, that's the reason it's upside down.

I don't use flash in general. But I have used few times. If I turn on the flash when I am shooting macros, shadow of the lens hood (I don't know the exact term here) would fall on the subject. Flash won't be much of a use when I am very close to the subject.

Blue is the colour of the wall paint, so it's blue. Will it be different if have used flash?

Yes, it's looking good wearing coolers


----------



## Vyom (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow.. such Awesome photographs in this forum! I knew this thread for quite some time, but thrilled to see some of the latest snapshots. Almost each one of them, are so ... for the lack of a better word... Awesome!

I will join too, once I get my hand on a dSLR. Keep shooting guys... you guys are ... Awesome!!  
(and that fly, wearing a cool shade is so unrealistic! )


----------



## agyaat (Dec 18, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> Finally I am putting my seriously big effort pic  had to keep lot of patience...hope u guys will like it
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-9h4go_S711Y/TuOiy5LX1aI/AAAAAAAAG6g/xVWW4vPixN8/s800/Lunar%252520Eclipse.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks agyat for liking my pic 

@vineet369 you r most welcome to join/discuss/comment even if do not have a DSLR


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 19, 2011)

here is one I took in concert:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6525068297_77e4737335_z.jpg
Nokia night concert, Cologne by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2011)

@kjuvale I think u were too far from the concert stage  

how did u manage to watch it...screen??


----------



## astroutkarsh (Dec 19, 2011)

Good shots of Lunar Eclipse Sujay 

Here are few Birds.. From trip to Bhigwan (Pune - Solapur Highway, 120 Kms appx)




*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6535461249_5d88e8989a.jpg
UK_116 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6535440543_99b4863398.jpg
UK_132 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6535449591_8df79f8886.jpg
UK_126 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6535398545_71790fb954.jpg
UK_153 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6535395967_90ae3f270c.jpg
UK_155 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6535378981_91a5ea21d7.jpg
UK_163 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6535412143_01888fb6fa.jpg
UK_147 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6535387141_394c541cf8.jpg
UK_159 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr


All Snaps Bhigwan - a set on Flickr

Comments please...


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the pictures of the bird flies over the lake...

And you need to change "the name stamping (aka watermark). It's disturbing... Try some transparent watermarking.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Dec 19, 2011)

nac said:


> I like the pictures of the bird flies over the lake...
> 
> And you need to change "the name stamping (aka watermark). It's disturbing... Try some transparent watermarking.



Thanks Nac.

I will workout that (stamping color & font) tonight.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice shots astroutkarsh...but Nac is right that pink watermark do not look good...try white or design some logo for yourself


----------



## jagg89 (Dec 19, 2011)

wow great shots by every one and nice to see the work by new members too!

i've been inactive for long time.. 

shot this today..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6536700389_247c4a9a28_z.jpg
House Fly by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2011)

jagg, I like the background texture and nice work...


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 19, 2011)

@ Sujoy: Yap I was quite far from stage, used binaculars to watch the show 

not really, just kidding, ya screens was the only option, even at back, ticket was very expensive


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2011)

Tried creating photo frame using Gimp...

Cloud waves

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/6104/53254345.jpg

Cute colour chicken at garden

*img210.imageshack.us/img210/7278/82888196.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2011)

tried HDR
*i.minus.com/jbrgGovqU3zypK.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2011)

@nac your frame looks great...

@Anorion nice try but sky is totally washed off...no details at all 
was it really soo foggy

And bina clouds ke HDR ka maza nahi aata


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys, I need some info on HDR...

I was looking up it in internet and found its mainly done by softwares...which s/w u all use?

And...I understand the basic concept of HDR
1 overexposed photo
1 Normal photo
1 underexposed photo

Other details would be helpful.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 20, 2011)

concept is to have areas with all exposures and pick the parts that work best... 3 exposures may be enough, but maybe you could do better with 5 because the extreme ends really captures more tonal information, colors that don't appear in some exposeres appear in others 

for my image I used 4 brackets, there are three for the sky, one for the bluish tinge right on top, one for the warm red band in the middle, one for the purple band right around the sun, and the last one is cut at the where the "fog" is, which is an artifact of the transition, but purposely tried to make it look like fog... now ic it looks unnatural 

will have to wait a whole year for those nice fluffy white clouds lol they show up best in oct-nov...

having a prolem with choosing the correct amount of light for any particular area, went ahead and retained those parts that had the most colour, maybe another exposure for the rocks at the bottom would have helped


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2011)

@rhitwick use photomatrix pro ..its a full fledged software for HDR...and very popular

@anorion....u have done quit many things for that image  I have never tried HDR for 2 reasons...first I dont have tripod and secondly my DSLR dont have auto bracketing feature..before HDR I would get a CPL (circular polarisor) for neat sky and nice clouds


----------



## toofan (Dec 20, 2011)

jags: good macro.

anorion: beautiful shot. Loved the treatment given. Although the details are washed out but a dreamy look.
______________________________________________________________________

For your C&C.
Thanks. Setup is same as before.

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6542824557_87349ee00f_z.jpg

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6542824683_95d2bf6c22_z.jpg

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6542824835_deaaf20a08_z.jpg

4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6542824613_ed49e94cfd_b.jpg
_DSC1917 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Stuge (Dec 20, 2011)

great shots there toofan 
@sujoyp: I agree with the tripod part ,but you don't really need polarizer for hdr .Polarizer will further increase noise .
 @Anorion: .Nice try ,but you gotta shoot a lot if you want to try out hdr .
@astroutkarsh: all I will say shoot more and work on composition .

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7157/6543386211_6d9108feab_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6533793273_c31e79217f_z.jpg

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=29...14170409.53512.112549338784151&type=1&theater

*www.flickr.com/photos/ilovewalkman/6533793273/in/photostream/


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2011)

@toofan...I like ur colored macro more than these b&W coz lots of detail is lost it seems...

@stuge....lovely rose pics...loved them 
That CPL was just in my mind...I know we can get good HDR normally with good techniques normally.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 20, 2011)

@stuge Awesome man


----------



## astroutkarsh (Dec 22, 2011)

Stuge said:


> @astroutkarsh: all I will say shoot more and work on composition .



Thanks Stuge...& Nice Roses 
Stuge, can you take one Image to explain composition part ? 
I know, composition of Image will come from experience & creativity. But still, I would like to work on that. If required, I will create another thread for this & everyone can add few cents there
Is it ok ?

Regards,
Utkarsha


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2011)

how can anybody guide regarding composition  its like copying somebody's style

Still if its possible..I wanna know too


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

astroutkarsh said:


> Snaps from my recent trip to Navegaon, Nagzira & Tadoba.
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6478573589_d40ddd5f0a_b.jpg



dude this image looks right out from Far Cry 2


----------



## toofan (Dec 24, 2011)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6552370903_10c02c8463_b.jpg
_DSC5836 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2011)

superb clarity toofan


----------



## jagg89 (Dec 24, 2011)

Amazing shot toofan! The focus and details are awesome!


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6562923089_032010737e_z.jpg
The Eagle by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 25, 2011)

Since I was absent from this club for quite a while, I would like to re-start with this pic.

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/2127/nagaon.th.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2011)

Sujoy, Thanks for the comment on my digital photo frame.

Abhinav, lovely roses.

INS ANI, nice one. (By the by what's your gear)

Merry X'mas to every one...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2011)

@Animesh (INS-ANI) this is an old pic u posted long before...now that u r getting ur DSLR ...I am waiting for great pics from u 

@Nac Merry Christmas to you too 

-----Today went to some Christmas photoshoot with 50mm1.8 but sadly missed many shots due to poor manual focusing  I will get a 50mm 1.8 AFS someday 

Some images for you guys 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-8eD_7Jel5Bk/TvdJg3oZwFI/AAAAAAAAG6s/ygRPI-IRbWA/s800/DSC_1086.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-DlwqFIhaZz0/TvdJie_5vPI/AAAAAAAAG6w/hiqmrtbYvOs/s800/DSC_1089.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-A3QFCJsATSc/TvdJp_YEUXI/AAAAAAAAG7A/UzzJRwy950E/s800/DSC_1100.JPG

This diya stand is a mixture of hindu and christan culture  loved it
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4Vn2PB8BtIA/TvdJmLTfT7I/AAAAAAAAG64/7diwnZTfH0A/s800/DSC_1106.JPG

Didnt dare to take direct shots soo hid behind the diya 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-rfLA9cRjQXY/TvdJkPqzPUI/AAAAAAAAG60/NINxwg1ZjTk/s800/DSC_1104.JPG

Lastly a Christmas tree...sorry there was no distance to move around soo not much artistic 
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eEny90yLoH4/TvdJonwg1aI/AAAAAAAAG68/43tErG8yI5A/s800/DSC_1111.JPG


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2011)

Thank you Sujoy...

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/2029/img1863ed.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Dec 25, 2011)

Meet Maggie. Most important family member in my friend's home. Got an opportunity today to click her.


1.
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/5479/img0441rt.jpg



2.
*img64.imageshack.us/img64/7454/img0481bl.jpg



3.
*img641.imageshack.us/img641/3467/img0484vb.jpg



4.
*img32.imageshack.us/img32/7185/img0507aor.jpg



5.
*img707.imageshack.us/img707/431/img0477gk.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2011)

@nac those chicks always look cute

@a_medico 1st & 4th look superb  looks ekdam buddhu


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2011)

Maggie wearing tees... Nice 

Maggie is playing with the turtle toy or a real one???


----------



## binarycodes (Dec 25, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> ... snip
> -----Today went to some Christmas photoshoot with 50mm1.8 but sadly missed many shots due to poor manual focusing  I will get a 50mm 1.8 AFS someday
> .... snip



Hence, I am waiting to get my hands on the G one 

Nice reviews too ... Nikon 50mm f/1.8G Review


----------



## a_medico (Dec 25, 2011)

@nac - ekdum real....here you go

Maggie's friends:




1.
*img825.imageshack.us/img825/6261/img0492zm.jpg


2.
*img265.imageshack.us/img265/2219/img0494f.jpg


3.
*img254.imageshack.us/img254/3962/img0500s.jpg


4.
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/492/img0504gp.jpg


5.
*img39.imageshack.us/img39/8047/img05122a.jpg


6.
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/8577/img05142a.jpg


7.
*img100.imageshack.us/img100/5654/img0526b.jpg


8.
*img341.imageshack.us/img341/3359/img05322a.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2011)

@binarycodes rather than G-one  I was thinking of getting a old body with motor...at least it will autofocus all the AF lenses 

@a medico tortoise pics r nice...but u didnt took the yellow bird too well


----------



## skr (Dec 26, 2011)

@sujoyp the diya and the diya lighter both are good.....


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2011)

@skr.... There were many such opportunities


----------



## reddead (Dec 26, 2011)

just a wannabe photographer stuck with P&S...also have been trying out Photoshop

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6547971271_ff0601283b.jpg
DSCF0760 by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6537040269_36b99b6694.jpg
DSCF0614 by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7163/6547959829_03bf7644f3.jpg
DSCF0666-edited by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6537097861_5b227f1a63.jpg
DSCF0132 by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2011)

@reddead your 1st shot of pigeon is very sharp..liked it


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2011)

@sujoy: nice pics...i liked the christmas tree..

@medico: nice pics of the turtle buddy

@reddead: liked the last pigeon shot...nice!!!


----------



## KDroid (Dec 26, 2011)

Reddead, 1st one is really good!


----------



## toofan (Dec 27, 2011)

Medico: excellent shots of tortoise. 

dead: pigeon is sharp but could be composed better.

Please C&C. Thanks

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6578360657_7057bfe750_z.jpg

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7021/6578360987_68a74fb4f3_b.jpg
_DSC2277 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## skr (Dec 27, 2011)

A few captures by my SX130!!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6567948305_47c3249730_z.jpg
Sky spikes-net by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7030/6580356467_84a490689d_z.jpg
Bsvgn park1 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6580356091_828ba0e722_z.jpg
Bsvgn park (7) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7144/6580352235_f1662a7648_z.jpg
Bsvgn park (3) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6567990993_12e3e3aecf_z.jpg
Aanjaneya by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6567957329_618acd77d1_z.jpg
Frm 30ft by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6580396567_5f38a95031_z.jpg
Jngr park by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 27, 2011)

@toofan: nic snaps,
nice work by all, checking forum after long time.

Just one question: if anybody has experience on bringing used camera from abroad to India.
I just came to India for vacation with my used D5100 and had to pay whopping 36% duty on it. Didn't expected, as I am going to take it back with me. What they suggested is to keep it with them in custody and take back when leaving or pay duty, if I want to us it here


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

ooh thats sad kapil   Please raise this question at jjmehta forum too.....there u will get some solution from seniors for sure...36%


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 27, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @toofan: nic snaps,
> nice work by all, checking forum after long time.
> 
> Just one question: if anybody has experience on bringing used camera from abroad to India.
> I just came to India for vacation with my used D5100 and had to pay whopping 36% duty on it. Didn't expected, as I am going to take it back with me. What they suggested is to keep it with them in custody and take back when leaving or pay duty, if I want to us it here



dude thats insane,one of every item is duty free since it can be declared as item for personal use,duty is only levied if u carry more than one camera


----------



## hluachawngthu (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry for diverting your discussion. I have recently bought Canon SX220HS, I am not familiar with it now. Can you please tell me What is/are the uniqueness of this Model? Can this Camera take the picture like that of the pictures you have posted above?


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 27, 2011)

@Sujoy: Thanks for suggestion, I will post it in jjmehta forum. Anyways I have already paid the duty as I wanted to use it here 
@prabhu.wali : I thought the same and I argued with them that I will be returning soon with camera. But as per custom officer I can bring camera within Rs. 25K and whatever above that dutiable and Professional camera doesn't come under duty free item.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2011)

@hluachawngthu  welcome to the photography world where expectation never ends 

I would say for start select any genre of your liking like landscapes....google search how to take great landscapes and see the setting used...try those settings on your cam ...try taking similar pics...that helps...learn to use GIMP or Photoshop software for post processing like sharpning, brightness/contrast etc


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2011)

Medico,
Wow!!! real turtles... Your friend have so many pet animals. 

Reddead,
First one is very good and your P&S should be a good one too... What's your gear... And the last one is kinda dove doll...

Vimal,
As for as I remember I see only your macros. I checked your flickr collection. You have a nice collection there.  Krishna and the little girl are cute...

skr,
I like 3rd and last one. Good work...

kjuvale,
Do you need to pay duty when you land (abroad), again???

hluachawngthu,
I am not sure about the unique feature of your camera. Sure your camera will take good photos. And you don't need to compare it DSLR's. I am just quoting Rockwell's



> "The best camera is always the one you already have with you"
> 
> "The pictures you take depend on you, not on your camera"



Stork

*img685.imageshack.us/img685/7690/img2066c.jpg


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 27, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @Sujoy: Thanks for suggestion, I will post it in jjmehta forum. Anyways I have already paid the duty as I wanted to use it here
> @prabhu.wali : I thought the same and I argued with them that I will be returning soon with camera. But as per custom officer I can bring camera within Rs. 25K and whatever above that dutiable and Professional camera doesn't come under duty free item.



oh thats a bummer


----------



## reddead (Dec 27, 2011)

nac said:


> Reddead,
> First one is very good and your P&S should be a good one too... What's your gear... And the last one is kinda dove doll...



Fujifilm S2950


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 28, 2011)

@nac: no I dont have to pay taxes again there as I have  paid them already while purchasing it in Germany (19.5%  )

I still didn't get chance to got out to take pics outside (now in Pune  )

here is one I took before leaving to home 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6533918019_a898f2a947_z.jpg
Its Christmas time  by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent capture above. Loved it.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

@kjuvale: nice pic buddy....who's that chick???


----------



## skr (Dec 28, 2011)

@nac Thankyou. By the way have you tried any new shots using the manual adjusments of aperture and focus? I am still trying to get to know the nuances of the same.

Just ventured out and let my SX130 capture a few.....

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6586850307_edc4cc09d2_z.jpg
Llbg Eagle (11) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6586849951_c0f4da6e0a_z.jpg
Llbg (2) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6586849125_db32465410_z.jpg
Llbg Eagle (5) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6586848587_20ee5eba8b_z.jpg
Llbg Eagle (8) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6586846545_b9e5b4cbd3_z.jpg
Llbg Myna grp (2) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6586847123_1766550954_z.jpg
Llbg by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/6586911535_b80dd19e4a_z.jpg
Llbg Ducks (37) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6586911361_b88b14830f_z.jpg
Llbg Ducks (36) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6586848273_abc9b4979b_z.jpg
Llbg Eagle (1) by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Dec 28, 2011)

I know this is not the right place but couldn't help posting it here...mods pls remove if it if u want


Evolution of a Photographer
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/388667_233272563410251_180173012053540_541122_1049248923_n.jpg


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 28, 2011)

kjuvale said:


> @nac: no I dont have to pay taxes again there as I have  paid them already while purchasing it in Germany (19.5%  )
> 
> I still didn't get chance to got out to take pics outside (now in Pune  )
> 
> ...



i m jus loving the indigo color on her wollen cap


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice work skr... Middle one (two birds) is noisy.

Yeah, I have tried shooting in Av. I don't use MF in general but I have tried.

Mostly I shoot in Av. Didn't go in depth...

When you shoot at larger Av, shutter speed will be faster than when you shoot at smaller Av and it affects depth of field. Larger Av shallow depth, smaller Av depth will be deep.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2011)

@skr liked ur pics...composition is on right track...I just wish those eagle shots to be more clear 

@kapil nice shot


----------



## skr (Dec 28, 2011)

@nac & @sujoyp thanks.

All pictures were taken in AUTO mode. I couldn't get any closer to the birds. They would just fly away. Had to have a lot of patience and spot selection to get these angles. This is the best at the distance I was in.

Will using manual focus, aperture adjustments help to improve the shots?

and the eagle shots -  I tried to get a silhoutte (hope spelling is correct)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 28, 2011)

@skr u r right....but I would have liked it with details more something like this..done some temporary Post processing to ur pic 

Edit -> Pic removed


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2011)

skr said:


> Will using manual focus, aperture adjustments help to improve the shots?
> 
> and the eagle shots -  I tried to get a silhoutte (hope spelling is correct)



Of course, it'll improve your shots...

With few adjustments, your silhouette would have been even better. Just click and see the difference. We ain't using film rolls, it's digital... So keep clicking and learn photography.

You can turn the date stamp off. Image file stores those exif data, I think no need of that stamp. If you want/need it, please ignore this line.


----------



## skr (Dec 29, 2011)

@sujoyp & @nac Ok. I will try as suggested.

One more query.

I got 80 snaps from the alkaline batteries(in the box). I have just started using the Camelion rechargeable batteries after an initial charging of 12hrs. Till now clicked 152 snaps.

As additional rechargeables what do you suggest I buy, since you must have used eneloops.
I read that eneloops are only available with 2000Mah, while uniross with upto 2500Mah.
The camelion currently I am using is 2100Mah (as @nac would be aware of).

How important is the 'Mah' count for deciding the same.


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah, I am using one pair of Camelion 2100mAH.
I was suggested Sanyo Eneloop. So for both the brands are giving similar nos.

Higher the mAH longer the power. I have seen 3xxxmAH NiMH batteries (AA) but not Sanyo. There is 2700mAH Sanyo Eneloop batteries. Ebay have listed 2500mAH. If they have listed, you can find it in your local dealer. Check with electronics shop or better check with camera dealers.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2011)

The only advantage with sanyo enloops are that they preserve the power for long duration...like suppose u charge today and will use it 4 days after u will get most of the charge in cell...other rechargable looses the charge sooner


----------



## toofan (Dec 29, 2011)

there is eneloop 2500 mAh battries, and I have them, these are black in colour and has the recycle time of 500 cycles only while the white ones with 2100/2000 mAh can be recycled upto 1500 times.


----------



## skr (Dec 29, 2011)

@nac, @sujoyp, @toofan Thankyou for the information.

Today I bought sanyo eneloop 2000mAH rechargeables. Yes as @toofan has informed these can be recycled upto 1500 times.

@toofan Your captures are all wonderful. I have a canon sx130. Hope you have seen my eagle and ducks snaps. Ofcourse I think  I cant achieve your kind of a clarity with my canon. But is there any specific technical guidance that you can give me so that such shots are taken at optimum clarity? Also I am interested in silhouettes. Need some input on that.


----------



## toofan (Dec 30, 2011)

Skr or SRk : Thanks for the words.

Your duck shots are better in team of sharpness and colours.
Actually Most P&S and lenses are soft at there longest focal length. Also sharpness and colours, contrast depends upon the exposure you get. Sharpness on the shutter speed. you can use a good tripod for this purpose. it will allow you to shoot at lower shutter speeds also and with sharpness in images.

for eagle shots: try shooting them with better background, where the background is not as lighted as the subject. Shooting at eye level will enhance these shots a lot and it will give you some different background then sky.

Silhouettes can be shot with strong back light and exposing for the strong light. Try at sunsets. Expose for sky and the subject will automatically become darker. then you can try with different lights on background and subjects.

One more thing start using your cam on manual mode. I too have started my journey from a Canon SX110IS. 

an eg shot:
shot earlier when I shifted to DSLR.
*img532.imageshack.us/img532/508/dsc0128w.jpg
Made this shot late in the evening.

In between.
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4128/5206707126_ef062b9331_z.jpg
Krishna Silhoutte by toofan.v, on Flickr


Shot this month.
*img508.imageshack.us/img508/481/dsc1921u.jpg
Made this shot early in the morning. 

Hope you got the Ideas.

Search flickr for images to get the ideas what you could do with your cam.


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2011)

Toofan, good to hear you were using predecessor of SX130 IS.

Guys, your suggestions and comments are welcome. 

Beans - Macro

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/577/img2228lh.jpg

Spider - Macro

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/677/img2187r.jpg

Few sunset shots

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/8697/img2254jw.jpg

*img838.imageshack.us/img838/4227/img2252g.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/1360/img2266i.jpg


----------



## skr (Dec 30, 2011)

@toofan Thanks for the guidance. I am getting the aspects that you mentioned. Right now I am looking out for some material on beginners guide to photography, especially the use of manual focus. I will use what information you have said to dig up more.

Good to know that you too began with a Canon. So my choice of Canon sx130 as my first digital camera stands justified. Thanks again

@nac the spider macro is good. I am yet to try macro. And the sky seems to be on fire!!!
Was the brightness in the beans snap intentional?

any suggestions for a good biginners guide to photography


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2011)

skr,
Thanks for the comment. Yes, that was intentional. Photo was taken in the bright sunlight, when I keep the camera close to the subject to take macro, shadow of the lens hood falls on the subject. And my focus point is where the shadow falls, so the brightness I guess. I was trying different settings, I felt this one was better than others. Black frame would have been a little better than this one.

These two are taken in Av mode. First one taken at largest Av thus shallow depth, and the second one taken at smallest Av thus deep focus.

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/7463/img2226do.jpg

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/6108/img2227f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2011)

@nac your clouds and beans pic r very nice...but that spider is not very photogenic


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2011)

Sujoy,
Thanks for the comment. Photogenic...


----------



## jagg89 (Dec 31, 2011)

@nac 2nd n 3rd sunset shots are good! the clouds are amazing!


----------



## toofan (Dec 31, 2011)

*indianaturewatch.net/images/album/photo/12108712174efefbb4f0816.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2011)

superb toofan...very sharp and clear


----------



## KDroid (Dec 31, 2011)

@Toofan, One word, wow!


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice one Vimal...

A bug on wheat grains

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/1774/img2282pl.jpg

*img35.imageshack.us/img35/1975/img2281c.jpg

Wish you all a Happy New Year


----------



## skr (Jan 1, 2012)

*WISH YOU ALL A HAPPY PROSPEROUS AND HEALTHY NEW YEAR 2012!!!*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6586848473_26a5a5bc79_z.jpg
Llbg Myna (1) by skr sx130, on Flickr


@nac super pics. are they shot in macro?

@toofan just amazing!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2012)

@nac nice try with bugs but focus on eyes is missing

@skr Happy new year to u too...you should always shoot the complete bird 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some pics (Actually was practicing bokeh like toofan  )

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-PGcGpHjYmaY/TwAFVCmBKbI/AAAAAAAAG7Y/ZWM9SzJr970/s640/DSC_1229_filtered.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-RaZyomhN58c/TwAFTuXXNvI/AAAAAAAAG7U/5GKCS4eN1ic/s640/DSC_1212.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-bQiYIq_fee0/TwAFSjDu1II/AAAAAAAAG7Q/LzUwNTk8JRg/s640/DSC_1240_filtered.jpg

This one shot normally but applied some new PP from new picasa software 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MiySXE2CvnM/TwAHa69hvgI/AAAAAAAAG7g/-_90nz1RikM/s640/DSC_1168.JPG


----------



## arian29 (Jan 1, 2012)

The last sunset of 2011.. its kind of dull.. how do i make it more vibrant and bring out the colors.. if possible..
Pic download link > *img207.imageshack.us/img207/2339/dsc1541.jpg

click to enlarge..
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/2339/dsc1541.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2012)

@arian29 I recommend you to download the new picasa photo editing software...it have some great options 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UOlpAMThJBg/TwARROlP-oI/AAAAAAAAG7s/Y5VXsuZIdzE/s640/dsc1541test.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 1, 2012)

Just visited Sinhagad fort near Pune, Here are some pf pics I took

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6611371301_1a888d22fa_z.jpg
Small lake on Sinhagad fort by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6611368965_899f11e4a7_z.jpg
Monkey at entrance of Sinhagad by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6611366627_a8e51cf59c_z.jpg
a Bird  by digitman2006, on Flickr

*Fort pics coming soon


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2012)

kapil the 1st scenery is supeb


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2012)

Kjuvale,
I like the first one too...

Arian,
If you are using MS Office 2007, you can use it MS Office Picture Manager. It is simpler than other photo editing software like Photoshop, Gimp etc...

Sujoy,
Like the first one. And couldn't figure out what the 3rd one is at first sight. 

Skr,
Yes, they are shot in Macro.


----------



## clmlbx (Jan 1, 2012)

@arian29  check your image below I just did very basic color correction and increased little contrast.

*i41.tinypic.com/2e4dnnr.jpg

@kjuvale.. first scene is so beautiful.. Can you share high quality Image..


Guys I have a request all of you, can some one pls share their Raw files with me.. I am a Photoshop user and I wish to work on Raw files in Camera Raw.. but unfortunately I don't have DSLR.. so can some one provide some Raw files to me .. I just want it for my practice and as a hobby am not gonna use this photos for any profits or anything.. 

If someone is willing to then I want photos in this category..couple of photos in each will do.. and if possible then give unedited image(well most probably no one saves changes in Raw file but still mentioning it.)

1  Landscape
2. Portrat
3. Macro shots


----------



## reddead (Jan 1, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6611813643_b3a53a6c72.jpg
pic by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 1, 2012)

@Sujoy, Nac and clmlbx: Thanks 
@Clmlbx,I will send you link soon for full resolution image. 

here are some more pics from fort:
 *farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/6611937981_f5d3358de0_z.jpg
Flowers by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6611931127_769f24e16f_z.jpg
Kalyan Darwaja (Kalyan Door) by digitman2006, on Flickr

This is HDR 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6613591255_4372e5a022_z.jpg
Sinhagad HDR by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## skr (Jan 1, 2012)

@sujoyp Beginners' blues. Had to run around a lot to get that Myna!!!

@kjuvale Amazing shots!!!


Today's My First Moon shots....

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6613764089_db1c60c420_z.jpg
First Moon shot1 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7009/6613763849_47568bf084_z.jpg
First Moon shot 1 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jan 1, 2012)

@skr: awesome shots man!!! which cam did u use...sx130??


----------



## lm2k (Jan 2, 2012)

skr said:


> Today's My First Moon shots....



did u used a tripod to get it that much steady?


----------



## toofan (Jan 2, 2012)

Kjvale: Excellent takes, very sharp and well exposed. Monkey shot is over exposed.

Friends,

I wish a Very Very Happy New Year to All of you. Its one day late but out for a trip on 1st. 


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6616330333_831fc2a58d_b.jpg
_DSC2958 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2012)

Kjuvale,
Your photos are coooool...

Skr,
Nice work 

Few of my clicks this weekend...

Bird having lunch (Guava)

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/4245/img2362m.jpg

Squirrel on the wire

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/9272/img2366q.jpg

House Fly

*img718.imageshack.us/img718/5990/img2351ph.jpg

Bug

*img844.imageshack.us/img844/7568/img2458bv.jpg


----------



## KDroid (Jan 2, 2012)

*i.minus.com/jbw7MPeShBntxT.jpg

*i.minus.com/jbs11zwv5Wrsuc.jpg


*i.minus.com/jyFmxlf03JlgN.jpg


*i.minus.com/jbn6gHUs3urbiH.jpg


*i.minus.com/jydtDxK8JTZds.jpg


*i.minus.com/jMt7zZUCicc4F.jpg*i.minus.com/jbeukD5qvD2Cs5.jpg


*i.minus.com/jvf1tnDvMwIVO.jpg

Quality Affected. Used minus.com . Should have used flickr.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

@skr use negative exposure to get more details on moon

@toofan Happy New Year to u 

@nac good try on macros...try to edit the pics and brighten the subjects..and dont post dead subjects 

@kunal ur squerrel shots r nice ...that road shot is nice ... lake is underexposed


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2012)

Sujoy, 

Sorry for that. I better remove it... 

And thanks for tip on negative exposure...


----------



## skr (Jan 2, 2012)

@abhidev Thankyou. Yes its the Canon SX130.

@Im2k No tripods. Just two steady hands!!!

@nac Thanks. Housefly is amazing.

@sujoyp What is this negative exposure. How to use it. Please throw some light!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

*www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/SX130IS/ZURBACK-S.JPG

This is the back side of sx130IS use the +/- button while taking the pic...the +/- button is also called exposure button 

There u can increase or decrease exposure (something like brightness and darkness) of the image


----------



## skr (Jan 2, 2012)

oh OK. Thanks.

And guys thanks for the patience with which you all reply, even if my query appears trivial.

I am a real novice and just have started of in this field. Before I came to this forum I used to think that apperture was a word used to denote high temparature.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

> I am a real novice and just have started of in this field. Before I came to this forum I used to think that apperture was a word used to denote high temparature.



 good one


----------



## abhidev (Jan 2, 2012)

skr said:


> @abhidev Thankyou. Yes its the Canon SX130.



but isn't that a point and shoot camera??


----------



## skr (Jan 2, 2012)

@abhidev Yes its a Point and Shoot camera but with a lot of advanced features and 12x zoom. A step in the direction of DSLR in a P&S outfit.

Tried out @sujoyp suggestion on negative exposure.

First moon shot without negative exposure

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6620435727_39d25265a0_z.jpg
Moon - Auto (2) by skr sx130, on Flickr


Second moon shot with negative exposure - using manual focus

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7014/6620436137_63053e1e6e_z.jpg
Moon MF-2 by skr sx130, on Flickr


First macro shot with flash

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6620435215_5d3997eea0_z.jpg
Flower Macro with flash by skr sx130, on Flickr


By the way, when I use flash to take pictures of people, at night, inside the house the resultant picture has a very red tone to it. Be it with the room light on or off. I cant figure out what to do. Any information in this regard?

@nac Any suggestions? And have you tried video recording. Whats your experience on that?


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2012)

Kunal,
I like 2nd, 4th and 6th.

Sujoy,
I wanted to post as-is (other than cropping/resize) photos rather than edited one. And don't know how to do so, that's different . Here is the one as you suggested. It's edited in-camera.

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/4041/img2466uc.jpg

Squirrel 

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4707/img2480fg.jpg

A tiny little insect...

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/2958/img2486j.jpg

Skr,

Nice flower macro...
With flash we get little realistic (skin tone of people) than with flash turned off. In general I don't use flash. I don't remember much where I have taken using flash other than people. I think you are saying that as red tone.

About video, in total I have shot around 6 or 7 minutes till date. And I shot only at HD, no other resolution. I am not much into video shooting.

Here is a moon shot I took few hours ago...

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/4989/img2489t.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

@skr the 2nd moon shot is much better...u can see many details in it 

red tone...u mean dark pics I suppose...try increasing the aperture in aperture mode and put the flash in auto and shoot the pics as such the subject is facing the tubelight 
And yes if u can change the metering mode to center or spot...I hope u know how to change it

@nac your 1st pic is in correct focus and looks good...remaining bit out of focus

your moon is again overexposed and lost much details...try negative exposure as said earlier

dont reject editing ...u have to know it...learn slowly but start learning


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2012)

Sujoy,

It's alright, don't be sorry. And feel free to criticise. 

The insect shot, I don't know where to focus. That one was not even fitting 50% of that frame. Actually I was trying to post a post (about focusing the small subject) since yesterday night in the other thread (Understanding Camera Setting). But I couldn't, there is an error. Reported, yet to fix the issue. Try posting there, whether you could able to post.

And what about the in-camera editing. Is that OK?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 2, 2012)

Finally my Nikon D3100 due in 3 days


----------



## skr (Jan 2, 2012)

By red tone I mean, it looks like a mild red light is focused on the person's face. I tried switching off the red eye light. Still no use.

This is without flash

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6621424985_73ebcca55c_z.jpg
Without flash by skr sx130, on Flickr


This is with flash

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6621423525_b5c6be6704_z.jpg
With flash by skr sx130, on Flickr



Irrespective of the person facing the light or away from it or even without the light in the room this is how the pics appear.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

@nac I edited my post 3 times coz u changed the pic and then added moon later 

@prabhu Good that u got D3100 

@skr...cant help with this...try using come diffuser type of thing on the flash...the popup flash just work like this


----------



## toofan (Jan 3, 2012)

Made some shots last weak (Actually last year  ). Sharing for your Critiques. I had used only one flash for these shots.

Please guide on how to improve more. Thanks.

D90+ 18-105mm @ ISO 200 S.S: 1/200 and Fstop: 16 for most of the shots. + Vivitar 285HV @ 1/16 on my rosogulla box.

1.
*img201.imageshack.us/img201/9422/dsc2940.jpg

2.
*img267.imageshack.us/img267/7072/dsc2945s.jpg

3.
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/1801/dsc2981g.jpg

4.
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/1893/dsc2971b.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2012)

Sujoy,
I posted a wrong link (first image) so the edit. And the moon shot post is bumped, not edited. The moon was shot using negative exposure -2, you can check the Exif.

Prabhu,
Congrats... 

Skr,
It's normal, I believe.

Vimal,
I like the last one. It looks so nice...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

Vimal I hope I can critique a bit

1. Liked the composition but somehow I think the flower is too bright... or maybe flower have too many petals soo its looking like this...if it was a rose it would look great...can u try this same composition with a Red rose 

2. Nothing special in compo
3.Compo is good, glass is looking great but center part of flower became dull 
4. liked the color of flower but didnt like the compo


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 3, 2012)

@Toofan liked 3rd one , but flower is little dull. 

here is photo of Sahyadri mountains as seen from Sinhagad. 
It was very difficult to take photo, it was little foggy or may be because of increased pollution in Pune areas 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7024/6625216527_76df7cdc00_z.jpg
Sahyadri mountain range by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2012)

nice landscape kapil


----------



## toofan (Jan 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Vimal I hope I can critique a bit
> 
> 1. Liked the composition but somehow I think the flower is too bright... or maybe flower have too many petals soo its looking like this...if it was a rose it would look great...can u try this same composition with a Red rose
> 
> ...



Thanks a Lot Sujoy. this feedback will certainly help me Improve and do better next time.

Another one for your suggestions and critiques. thansk 
*indianaturewatch.net/images/album/photo/15557273814f02f91c9b58f.jpg

Kapil: I am loving your shots now. Keep posting. I will suggest if you want to improve then start posting on JJMehta forum for better critiques. Abhinav is the only one here who is master in Landscapes here. And in these lots and lots of pics, its difficult to comment on a single shot for anyone. So Abhinav (Stuge) can't help much.


----------



## skr (Jan 3, 2012)

@toofan Your 'flower in the glass' is quite artistic. But your outdoor macros are just amazingly wonderful!!!

@kjuvale Looks like a painting on canvas. Wow!!!


Today the sky offers a pairing of the Moon and the Jupiter. Just tried to capture as far as possible with my camera. 

First the moon

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6627923577_34902ee846_z.jpg
Moon by skr sx130, on Flickr

Next Jupiter

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6627927469_129c2b31de_z.jpg
Jupitor1 by skr sx130, on Flickr

Now the jodi

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6628000223_f13019c582_z.jpg
Moon - Jupiter by skr sx130, on Flickr

Just a try. Thats all!!!

Another macro with flash

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6628002329_cb5a104448_z.jpg
Macro with flash (2) by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 3, 2012)

@Sujoy, Vimal and SkR: thanks

@Toofan: thanks for suggestion, starting my first post on jjmehta


----------



## skr (Jan 4, 2012)

@toofan If you have read my query on the flash - regarding red tone - and seen the attached pictures can you give some inputs?


----------



## toofan (Jan 4, 2012)

skr: I liked the flash shot for its tone, its looking more natural then the without flash.. Actually your both the shots have white balance problems.

When using the flash change the wb to flash and on other occasions as per the conditions to get the natural colours. This also depends upon which picture style you are using eg: vivid, lanscape, portrait, etc etc.

You could also keep a white paper with you and set the custom white balance for the situations. for this google or read your camera manual.

thanks friends. another one and with better d.o.f. 

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/5710/dsc2390e.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

@skr ur moon is looking great now

@toofan good composition...great BG


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2012)

Kjuvale,
Your landscape looks cool. Fog gives cool tone to your picture, it's nice.

Skr,
Your moon is looking good...


----------



## skr (Jan 4, 2012)

@toofan @nac and @sujoyp Your inputs are bearing results. Thank you!!!

Today I tried macro shots of a green worm.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7145/6633155357_8d3828780a_z.jpg
Worm macro by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6633155349_88e75154e7_z.jpg
Worm macro 1 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6633155365_9c74fc53ae_z.jpg
Worm macro ps by skr sx130, on Flickr



This below one is inspired by @toofan. Originally shot with flash. I used photoshop to crop and slightly adjust the brightness to get the look of @toofan's captures.


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7020/6633155379_554bd1099e_z.jpg
Worm macro with flash by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

@skr ur 2nd shot is perfect  good work
The last one is a good try but flash is harsh...u have to use some diffuser even a handmade white paper diffuser will be ok


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 4, 2012)

finally got mine!!!!!!!*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/IMG_2304.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

prabhu.wali Congrats for the new D3100


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 4, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> prabhu.wali Congrats for the new D3100



ty


----------



## skr (Jan 4, 2012)

@prabhu.wali Congrats and happy clicking.


Friends, I think I resolved the red tone issue with flash - helped by your inputs. There is an option of 'custom white balance' when flash is on. This automatically adjusts the picture tone based on the availabe light. Along with this the 'flash power' and 'negative exposure' can be manipulated to get the right brightness.

Without 'custom white balance' - flash is on. Skin has a red tone

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6635908963_1f2db22855_z.jpg
No Flashcustom by skr sx130, on Flickr

After using 'custom white balance' - flash is on. The skin looks a lot more natural.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7030/6635907761_cc595526a4_z.jpg
Flashcustom by skr sx130, on Flickr

Ofcourse the white balance and exposure can be made better. But just wanted to show the difference.


Another macro.....

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6635933791_f7f81ea710_z.jpg
Casio MF1 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2012)

SKR good that u r playing with the settings...its all upon what u like...that 2nd hand image is too whitish for my taste


----------



## skr (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes ofcourse it needs to be fine tuned. Just wanted to show the difference with little manipulations.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 5, 2012)

skr said:


> @prabhu.wali Congrats and happy clicking.



TY m8,first shots 
*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/CSC_0251.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

good ...now start learning the compositions


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 5, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> good ...now start learning the compositions



yes i am


----------



## skr (Jan 5, 2012)

@nac Have you tried out the camera case given free. The case I got says it's for sx120/sx210. I tried fitting in my camera, its a little tight fit. I checked with the vendor as well as a few other stores, it was the same sx120/sx210 case that was  being given free.

Alternatively, for my canon sx130, can anyone suggest a good carry case that can fit in my camera a couple of batteries and a memory card?


----------



## reddead (Jan 5, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6641007943_de896638c4.jpg
Sunshine by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2012)

@redead ...very beautiful shot

@skr...just go to a local shop and try some camera pouches....u will be much satisfied by trying them


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2012)

Reddead,
I like the vibrant orange flower but not the backdrop and sunlight is too bright.

Skr,
Good that you have found a way to get desired tone using flash.
Did you see snap I posted which has the things I received along with camera? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/147426-suggest-digicam-12k-15k-3.html#post1545220
The pouch I received didn't say any model no. but has Canon logo (That's my profile picture). And the camera fits comfortably. It fits camera and a small pocket like thing inside the pouch to keep memory card. And they have given something belt loop behind the pouch, I don't know the intended purpose may be to hold batteries. But if we keep 'em there, definitely we will loose 'em.


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 6, 2012)

@Toofan: excellent shot again, love the vibrant colours you always get with macros.
@reddead: really beautiful 

I tried for first time taking moon pic: any suggestions welcome 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6642534231_b94b93661b_z.jpg
Moon / Mond / Chandra  by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2012)

Kapil the moon is sharp and accurate...cant be better than this


----------



## toofan (Jan 6, 2012)

Excellent capture Kapil, very detailed shot.

the colours in macros are due to my newly bought an Old manual Nikkor lens.


----------



## reddead (Jan 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @redead ...very beautiful shot





nac said:


> Reddead,
> I like the vibrant orange flower but not the backdrop and sunlight is too bright.





kjuvale said:


> @reddead: really beautiful



thnx guys....


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 6, 2012)

toofan: Great as always! 

reddead: Beautiful shot!!

Kapil: I agree with sujoyp.. it can't be better than this! Great details!


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2012)

Kjuvale,
It's a sharp and detailed shot...


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## skr (Jan 6, 2012)

Obsessed with the Moon. Today's captures.

Moon in black and white

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6647778893_aa1a0752fa_z.jpg
Moon-6-1-12 3 by skr sx130, on Flickr

Moon in Sepia

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6647794805_eb85d2bdf8_z.jpg
Moon-6-1-12 4 by skr sx130, on Flickr

By the way can anyone tell me as to how I can take the below kind of pictures using my canon sx130. Wether it is possible? Basically the subject has to be clear and background rushing. Something like capturing a fast moving car that will give me a clear picture of the car but the background must be stretched as below.

PLEASE NOT: THIS PICTURE WAS TAKEN FROM ANOTHER SITE FOR REPRESENTATION PURPOSES ONLY.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6647877083_c9ac738aa4.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/72800019@N06/6647877083/ by *www.flickr.com/people/72800019@N06/, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6647877191_34d551c558.jpg
*www.flickr.com/photos/72800019@N06/6647877191/ by *www.flickr.com/people/72800019@N06/, on Flickr


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ well u've got to set the shutter the speed such that it isn too high or low and focusing on the on the subject


----------



## skr (Jan 6, 2012)

@prabhu.wali Sorry, cant make out what you have said. Can you please explain in specific/technical terms?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 6, 2012)

skr said:


> @prabhu.wali Sorry, cant make out what you have said. Can you please explain in specific/technical terms?



well its like when u take a pic of a waterfall setting the shutter speed to say 1/1000 sec will freeze the water but when u set it to say 1/500 sec the water is kinda blurry so in ur context u want find that shutter speed that blurrs the background while keep the subject in focus sharp


----------



## skr (Jan 6, 2012)

@prabhu.wali Ok. So depending on the speed of the subject we have to decide on the shutter speed. Is there any rule to determine this or just trial and error. And is it only the shutter speed adjustment that will give me this effect?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 6, 2012)

skr said:


> @prabhu.wali Ok. So depending on the speed of the subject we have to decide on the shutter speed. Is there any rule to determine this or just trial and error. And is it only the shutter speed adjustment that will give me this effect?



yes,it is dependent on the speed of the subject for ex i can blurr the ceiling fan at 1/100 sec and freeze at 1/500 so for the second image u posted set the aperture such that the subject(the person standing) is in focus and adjust the shutter speed such that u blurr the background
watch this video *www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzgALhGF8_o , *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPcdWxhLwoA&feature=relmfu


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2012)

Some pics I took from rajasthani festival 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Ct1fPqbz0e8/Twc3jQoXdkI/AAAAAAAAG74/3pE7JuOamtk/s640/DSC_1360.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-l4BaHM8BPEg/TwdCgUnws9I/AAAAAAAAG8M/8Bz2c0YTSuI/s800/Man.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-j7rdQliPfmE/Twc3nxUikuI/AAAAAAAAG8A/smC6mUgnqM4/s640/DSC_1364.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-LDGp-pSB5Q0/Twc3p_PFNJI/AAAAAAAAG8E/6AOAjwe0vF8/s640/DSC_1368.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2bBXinbuWw8/Twc3gwsTJrI/AAAAAAAAG70/ENOrh5KLcHg/s640/DSC_1358.JPG

I wish I had faster wide angle lens something like 20mm 2.8 wide night shots using 18-55 handholded is just crap


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ yh m feeling the need for a 1.4g and 55-300 already


----------



## skr (Jan 7, 2012)

@prabhu.wali Thankyou. Extremely useful info and link.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

skr said:


> @prabhu.wali Thankyou. Extremely useful info and link.



np but if u want to learn some technical stuff take look at these search results | lynda.com and serach for them on demonoid,if u want to preview some of the videos jus click on each topic


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> ^^ yh m feeling the need for a 1.4g and 55-300 already



u mean 50mm 1.4G ...but I didnt like 50mm maybe I will like 35mm more...50mm is just too tight..This is the reason people nowdays get Tamron 17-50 2.8 non-OS as kit lens


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

yes 17-50mm makes more sense,wide + potrait


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2012)

it cost 21k...one of my friend recently purchased it with D7000+tamron 17-50 ....will check them on sunday


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> it cost 21k...one of my friend recently purchased it with D7000+tamron 17-50 ....will check them on sunday



cool but wouldn that be something like a prime 18-55


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2012)

Tamron 17-50 dont have fast focusing like Nikon AFS nor it have stabilization like 18-55 have VR

But as its fast enough @f2.8 we get very good shutter speed and we can take handhold shots easily ....yes it reduces the need of prime a bit ..but do remember no zoom can be compared to primes in bokeh and sharpness


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Tamron 17-50 dont have fast focusing like Nikon AFS nor it have stabilization like 18-55 have VR
> 
> But as its fast enough @f2.8 we get very good shutter speed and we can take handhold shots easily ....yes it reduces the need of prime a bit ..but do remember no zoom can be compared to primes in bokeh and sharpness



yup totally agree on that ,prime is what m looking for


----------



## toofan (Jan 7, 2012)

srk: the first cycle shot is made with the cameramen riding the cycle and then took the pic,  with low shutter speed, may be 1/15 or even less. 

2nd is more easy to get. A slow shutter speed 1/15 and lower (lower is best), A tripod and a still subject. Wait for the moving train to. If the train has high speed 1/15 will do the job, slower it is slower the shutter speed needed. say 1/2 sec or even lower.

It will be easy to use Shutter Priority mode here (or TV mode on canons) . you will set the shutter speed and camera will determine other feature like ISO and Aperture.

For shooting a moving car you will have to learn the technique of Panning. google it. its easy but hard to get perfect results. 

Hope this helps.

some more for feedback and critiques.
First time attaching images from facebook. 
thanks.

1.
*a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/383765_323574467673335_100000623534615_1054817_629989020_n.jpg

2.
*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395129_323574494339999_100000623534615_1054818_391112352_n.jpg

3.
*a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/376126_323574531006662_100000623534615_1054819_176923197_n.jpg

Sujoy: very good results. Liked 1st and 3rd more.


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2012)

Sujoy,
I like 4th and 3rd.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks toofan & nac for liking the pics

Toofan nowdays it seems u r putting much more efforts on composition and background and left magnification  isnt it 


Guys I am surprised to see olympus EPL1 cost only 19k...y dont we consider it...its quality is much better then any p&S and it have in-body stabilisation...also u can fit any lens on it using adapters


----------



## skr (Jan 7, 2012)

@sujoyp The hut with the internal lighting looks good (4th snap). 

Experimented with shutter speed. A few captures. Ofcourse there is a bit of shake in the pictures that i need to resolve.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6653131551_472dc1261e_z.jpg
Fan - M (11) by skr sx130, on Flickr

A passing bike

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6653134725_cab6727373_z.jpg
TV-mode experiments (17) by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2012)

Skr,

2nd one is a nice try... Since you don't have tripod, set the camera in the compound wall or somewhere flat. Set it in self timer, you would get a better one. It's hard to avoid hand/camera shake with a handheld camera when shutter speed is slow.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 7, 2012)

^^ good going this is called rear sync(flash mode)


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 7, 2012)

Finally Got my first DSLR Canon 1100D
Sharing first few test pics,  pics. C&C Welcome 

A landscape shot taken somewhere in chennai
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-z7hRJAeNvWY/Twh4xXeUQ6I/AAAAAAAAAMM/cFhu1EOUlys/s800/IMG_01511.jpg

A night shot with slow shutter
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6mH5JGgde4E/Twh4pLkql8I/AAAAAAAAAME/0deCmwIlTGs/s720/pratik%2525200041.jpg

a potrait shot.
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-hkaR59P9Stk/Twh40sTzIrI/AAAAAAAAAMU/unOo678dP3Y/s576/IMG_0199%252520copy.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2012)

@skr good try with slow shutter  I havent tried that yet 

@animesh ....I have high hopes from you coz u took good shots from P&S...and you started this thread long long ago 

CC :- landscape is too cluttered  colors r nice although
portrait is good


----------



## lm2k (Jan 8, 2012)

some clicks of mine
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7021/6459631847_dbcc197fc8_b_d.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6654771627_ed38b994bb_b_d.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6477691451_9c98a4bf49_b_d.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6459631821_af9e3889e6_b_d.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6633699441_56c43ac86a_b_d.jpg

Stil life-flowers
nothing much to say about.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 8, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @animesh ....I have high hopes from you coz u took good shots from P&S...and you started this thread long long ago
> 
> CC :- landscape is too cluttered  colors r nice although
> portrait is good



I took the portrait from moving bus  , not thinking about composition as of now. Trying to understand how to set best settings based on subject.

Abt the potrait, I am still struggling to get a fine focus...

@lm2k first and last is my fav  carry on!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2012)

@lm2k 3rd one is best for me...
1st have direct sunlight issue
2nd could be great but the bright sky is not good for bokeh (blue bright spots)
4th one more things in focus needed...


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 8, 2012)

Here comes one more..
The best water tank ever... with two birdie(by photoshop's blessing)
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-R-g4xFc_u6E/Twml43I96JI/AAAAAAAAAMg/t3xBEJ6TmAg/s720/IMG_0253%252520copy1.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jan 8, 2012)

@Animesh thnx for appreciation,btw i liked the colour of the sky in u r last shot.

@sujoy thnx for u r valuable comments about my snaps, i will try to avoid those mistake u mentioned.it looks like i need to do some more practice to compose flowers properly


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

INS,
I too like the sky colour.

Lm2k,
I like the last one.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

guys...over the weekend one of my frnd got a Canon 550D for party...i got a chance to get my hands on it...well i tried to take some moon shots as you guys did...but was not able to get...do you guys use a special lens...i was using the kit lens. How do ou guys manage to get so clear shot...is it possible using the kit lens??

Well some of these are the pics i took...

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394477_356002904413396_100000110677284_1632860_2008741590_n.jpg
*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/382622_356003077746712_100000110677284_1632861_823340526_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

@abhidev...ur 2nd shot child is cute ....and no u cant take moon shot with kit lens...its too short to crop that much...u may try with 18-105 or 18-135 kit lens although but not 18-55

Yesterday I got my hands on my friends D7000 and Tamron 17-50 2.8 combo and the pics from those were soo good...just not comparable with D5100 or D3100...D7000 is heavy and have lots and lots of buttons and settings...just not for a beginner....now I can dream of getting it 

Some shots I got yesterday in rajasthan festival..it was soo crowded 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-7KtSorJ_jlI/TwqRx79DAbI/AAAAAAAAG8U/P5F92rDGGIk/s640/DSC_1416.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-A1dvVrL5yU8/TwqR0LE3UsI/AAAAAAAAG8Y/HTboMvt3WnU/s640/DSC_1426.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-f2wF4Ite0j0/TwqR1m6EM6I/AAAAAAAAG8c/IWnhmFxKzC0/s640/DSC_1444.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5C5aCQcW4HM/TwqR3cnoUfI/AAAAAAAAG8g/SZ2DbK8LAHc/s640/DSC_1478.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MXAfdNGdJIM/TwqR5GNQXjI/AAAAAAAAG8k/FSe7g8uDti0/s640/DSC_1484.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-D-bmTMvYyoY/TwqR7Im2TpI/AAAAAAAAG8o/p0j3OiLGnU8/s640/DSC_1511.JPG

All shots taken at Shutter priority @1/15s at ISO 3200 all without flash except pic 1


----------



## toofan (Jan 9, 2012)

Sujoy: Excellent Images, Loved each and every shot. Very well done. 

I am getting a feel that is this is the genre you like to shoot more ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 9, 2012)

@sujoy:  I think @skr took moon shots using sx130(point and shoot)....so thought it would be possible using 550D easily...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

@toofan Thanks Vimal...I love visiting these shows to take pics but the lighting is soo difficult in each of them...I took all of them 1/15 shutter speed and ISO 3200 handhold...thats the max I can go 

The other guy with me u may know Mr.Sanjay Tiwari AKA Sanjay64 of jjmehta got D7000+Tammy 17-50 2.8...Supeb cam...and pic quality is just superb

@abhidev I can tell u simple technique...put ur cam on single focus mode, put the metering on spot metering, put aperture at f8 in aperture priority, set negative exposure to -2
now point the center focus point on moon and zoom to max u can ....after that on ur PC crop the moon and reduce the brightness a little....It will do the job


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

Abhi,
I thought you would have guessed like that "How could Skr have taken moon with compact while I can't with SLR kit lens?". Because he took that moon shot at telephoto angle 336mm while you tried at 55mm, that's the reason. If you have tried the same angle with SLR you would have gotten a very nice, detailed moon than Skr's compact.

The little girl is cute. Did you try the first shot with different exposure? I feel it would be better if it's little under exposed. Feel like saying it, no offense meant. My comment on your work is just a beginner's, you can very well ignore it.

Sujoy,
I like 3, 4 and 5. In my view 4th is the best among them.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks nac for liking  

And u r right 55mm is just too less for moon still Abhidev should try as I have given him all the settings required


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

In an attempt to capture stars. I tried with lowest ISO (80) to highest ISO(1600) possible.

I think ISO400 image is reasonably good to print 6x4 size. But the size I am posting is little larger than 6x4.

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/4205/img2959c.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/4268/img2967ps.jpg

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/3835/img2965qq.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/8849/img2964x.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

u were trying to capture stars on a full moon day...not a good idea....due to moonlight stars will look pale....try on amawasya when there is no moon


----------



## nac (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, me too thought the same. I should try this when there is no moon up there in the sky.


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 9, 2012)

@sujoyp

Thanks for the encouraging review on the D7000 

Oh and great shots. 3rd one is awesome


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2012)

@binarycodes D7000 is just miles ahead in every sense there r soo many settings and soo many buttons everywhere that my friend who is in this field for 4-5 years also got confused...but results r amazing...now I can dream peacefully

Thanks for liking the pics


----------



## toofan (Jan 10, 2012)

Sharing 2 Portraits I had shot on 1st of Jan,2012 for the suggestions and critiques. 

D90+50mm 1.8. Thanks

1. f: 3.5 @ 1/1600 ISO 200
*img11.imageshack.us/img11/8953/dsc3052e.jpg

2. f: 4.0 @ 1/1250 ISO 200
*img692.imageshack.us/img692/5392/dsc3056ii.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice shots toofan..very cute girl

Some shots I took today at a garden/lake nearby

1.Fishing boat
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Wv_Nrtjnsho/TwvO2gLx_dI/AAAAAAAAG84/eQIJXavyPBk/s640/image001.jpg

2.Backlit flower
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-iJkaUKbQP9o/TwvO3kehMtI/AAAAAAAAG88/Tlmss6XhLwI/s640/image002.jpg

3. Bird 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eD6IY1PGfmI/TwvO4pD-gqI/AAAAAAAAG9A/iZjusBkBvz0/s640/image004.jpg

4.Bird in flight
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Us7VVFmjPbY/TwvO5WC_stI/AAAAAAAAG9E/_QZlak5yFhk/s640/image006.jpg

5. Rose
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-US0tsk-_5Yo/TwvO6f9SlWI/AAAAAAAAG9I/vjDp2EJuVKE/s800/image008.jpg

6. PPed rose kali
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-pnrrkNz1fj0/TwvO7PL1kZI/AAAAAAAAG9M/hb7VDVV-q6c/s640/image010.jpg

7. Bird 2 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4t3E0gdwzEA/TwvO8LSV7WI/AAAAAAAAG9Q/u7YN_bQjdJA/s640/image011.jpg


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 10, 2012)

@toofan nice shots 
@sujoyp  i like the backlit flower and 2nd bird , kind of looks like one of those angry birds  . btw which lens did you use ?

I shot this in my backyard .

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6668961947_dcbe32b359_z.jpg
spider by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Davidboon  yaah whenever I see that bird it reminds me of angrybird game 

I used Nikon 55-200 AFS VR lens for these pics


----------



## a_medico (Jan 10, 2012)

Lovely series Sujoy. Whats the stain just above the boat, to the right?


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2012)

Sujoy,
I like 4th, 5th and the last one.

David,
A different colour spider and it seems like a big one.

Vimal,
The girl is cute, and he is a good looking man.

Medico,
I guess, it's a pole/stick or something like that.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2012)

yes medico its a stick or a pole like nac said...maybe fishermen can tell u better 

Thanks for liking the pics medico and nac 

@devidboon u can brighten the subject a bit...I took the pic of same spider last month


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2012)

Eagles, Doves and Ducks...

Few of my clicks last week. First time taking photos away from my house.

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/4519/img2605sh.jpg

*img59.imageshack.us/img59/2774/img2612p.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/2522/img2615l.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8530/img2636c.jpg

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/8482/img2834rz.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/126/img2837e.jpg

*img27.imageshack.us/img27/6356/img3084ja.jpg

Crow and Parrot

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/6052/img2712bx.jpg

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/7826/img2764ke.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2012)

@nac your eagle flying pics r nice also that white spotted dove is good


----------



## skr (Jan 11, 2012)

@ abhidev All of the Moon pics that I have taken are in P mode with the negative exposure ranging between -2 to -1 and zoom of 38x to 48x. Apart from that I have not done any touchups in photoshop. Ofcourse since you are using a lesser mm lens you could try what sujoyp has sugested.

@nac Very nice bird shots. One of my favorite subjects for capture

Yesterdays full moon.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6674337947_d004732f9f_z.jpg
Full Moon (1) by skr sx130, on Flickr


Captured this in my garden today. Can anyone tell me what bird this is?

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6674337627_c072d700d7_z.jpg
KOGILE - P (1) by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Jan 11, 2012)

Friends,

Dew has started to fall and as I am limited to my kitchen garden only, so this is what I got till now.

I can comeup with a focus stack of this shot but cold is making me lazy.

D90 + 35-70mm + Handheld + natural light.  For your C&C, thanks.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6675877561_381cdab2d5_b.jpg
_DSC2335 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

@skr both of your pics r fine..good

@toofan wow soo much dew on insects...at what time do u shoot?


----------



## toofan (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks sujoy, early in the morning between 7 to 8 am.



Davidboon said:


> @toofan nice shots
> @sujoyp  i like the backlit flower and 2nd bird , kind of looks like one of those angry birds  . btw which lens did you use ?
> 
> I shot this in my backyard .
> ...



thanks David boon: I missed this shot. Very well made, the background and bokeh are making it more interesting.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @abhidev I can tell u simple technique...put ur cam on single focus mode, put the metering on spot metering, put aperture at f8 in aperture priority, set negative exposure to -2
> now point the center focus point on moon and zoom to max u can ....after that on ur PC crop the moon and reduce the brightness a little....It will do the job



hey thanx for the tip...but frankly I don't know half of the terms you have used...well I have opened a thread for buying a point and shoot camera...thought of learning all the terms and settings through it and then upgrading it to DSLR. Please suggest some in that thread. Thanx 



nac said:


> Abhi,
> I thought you would have guessed like that "How could Skr have taken moon with compact while I can't with SLR kit lens?". Because he took that moon shot at telephoto angle 336mm while you tried at 55mm, that's the reason. If you have tried the same angle with SLR you would have gotten a very nice, detailed moon than Skr's compact.
> 
> The little girl is cute. Did you try the first shot with different exposure? I feel it would be better if it's little under exposed. Feel like saying it, no offense meant. My comment on your work is just a beginner's, you can very well ignore it.



thats what i thought  Well thanx for the feedback...m a beginner too and frankly I don't know how all the settings work.

For the pics I have posted, I was just playing around with different ISO levels and shutter speed.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

abhidev I would suggest to go through this thread -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/144093-nikon-d-slr-buying-advice.html

I have tried explaining everything I can  ...there u would find many noob question and noobish answers as well


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 11, 2012)

@Sujoy: missed lots of posts from you, very nice shots.  Especially in post   #4684 are excellent.
@Toofan: lovely shot with dew 

I just came back from Goa, visited Nageshi Temple. Here are some shots I took there

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6677290095_2f2bc9ca1a_z.jpg
Nageshi Temple, Goa by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6677482473_5aceb350f7_z.jpg
Boy with lamp during nagesh Palakhi by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6677482707_b5b0fa3a22_z.jpg
Nagesh Palakhi by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks kapil 

your building & boy shot is great...but last shot  I donno whats the subject


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2012)

Sujoy,
Thank you...
Kjuvale's third shot is Palankeen/litter (it's a kinda conveyance consisting bed/quilt carried on two/poles by the people). You would have seen it old movies where Queen/Princess uses this. Often we can see Hindu gods are carried in this by the devotees. 

Skr,
Your moon shot has come out pretty good. Use digital zoom when it is necessary. It doesn't produce image sharper.

Vimal,
Nice work... Don't they freeze to death in this climate?

Kjuvale,
First one is neat and clean. Are they still using that petromax light in Goa?


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks Sujoy and Nac.
@Sujoy: Nac is right, third photo is of Palkhi (in Marathi)/ Litter of Nagesh (form of Shiva). It is carried out every Monday evening.

@Nac: No they just use these lamps during Litter, otherwise, now they have electricity in these small places in Old Goa.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 11, 2012)

@sujoy very nice shots specially the "6. PPed rose kali" the light and the slender peduncle of the rose bud really looks delicate and yes the angry bird


@Davidboon: i loved the shot of spider and background used

@toofan great shots, specially of that insect.

@skr u take nice shots of moon

@Kjuvale, nice shots

@nac u posted some snaps of star ,what shutter speed u used@iso 80?was it the britest star in the sky?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks im2k


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2012)

lm2k,
The brightest was the moon. The tiny little ones are stars, in ISO80 the stars wasn't much visible in 640x480.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jan 12, 2012)

man..awesm thread..been off the forum for too long..check out my flickr page:
Flickr: ideepakkrishnan's Photostream
Used my mobile...a Dell Venue Pro...(except for tat macro shot of course)


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 12, 2012)

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_0675.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 12, 2012)

Here are some more clicks. (Read guide on how to reduce photo size by Toofan on jjmehta forum, really helpful to reduce bandwidth usage.) 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6677291401_934bfed128_z.jpg
Miramar Beach, Goa by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6677291181_9360408a26_z.jpg
Deers resting  by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6682561035_31abe9b834_z.jpg
Miramar beach by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 12, 2012)

^^ aws shots bro!!!guess the sun is a little harsh in the first shot and nice selected coloring in the third


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

Kapil the beach pic looks best to me


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Kjuvale,
I like both the beach shots...

Green...

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/772/img3096j.jpg

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/6347/img2598th.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/7403/img2629tf.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/5893/img2968p.jpg

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6383/img2977dw.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 12, 2012)

@kjuvale: how did u get the effect in your last pic...with only the flag to be colored and rest black n white??

nice shots man!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

@nac u missed the focus on that bug..
That farm is nice
but last pic again not focussed properly it seems

@abhidev its called selective coloring u can do it with Photoshop or gimp


----------



## toofan (Jan 12, 2012)

Kapil: 1st is a  fantastic shot. Shadows are really creating the drama there.  3rd is also good.

Cropping could have been better. Its giving a feel that its chopped heavily from top or bottom.


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Sujoy...

I was checking what could be the reason for lack of focus. The last one could be because of slow shutter speed or camera couldn't get the right focus in low light (sun was yet rise and there was some fog). But I am not sure about the bug shot.

Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## skr (Jan 12, 2012)

@im2k and @nac thanks

@nac Nice captures and wonderful colours. Have you used 'vivid green' green snaps? The colour shades in the tree snap is amazing.


Today's capture. The sky seemed quite a canvas today....


Dragon in the sky...

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6683855857_bcb55b9195_z.jpg
Amazing sky (3) by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6683813615_47622f4b64_z.jpg
Amazing sky (10) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6683812513_7f96106607_z.jpg
Amazing sky (6) by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Jan 12, 2012)

Some more portraits of the first day of year*, for your C&C*. 
D90+ 50mm lens. Thanks.

1. My Best Friend.
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5655/dsc3062e.jpg

2. Again him.
*img534.imageshack.us/img534/7180/dsc3069v.jpg

3. A stranger.
*img822.imageshack.us/img822/1589/dsc3073r.jpg

4. My Friends Brother in Law.
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/5504/dsc3093n.jpg

5.
*img856.imageshack.us/img856/1159/dsc3092.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Skr,
Wonderful shots... Kudos to you... I like bottom 4 photos and 2nd one is the best.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

@skr your parrots r nice...

@toofan/vimal I didnt knew we can take such nice shots with 50mm  maybe lack of autofocus is the reason..
I liked the 4th one most


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 12, 2012)

@all : thanks for comments
@Abhidev: I used Lightroom for selctive colouring, you can take down saturation of other colours and keep required one as it is.
@skr: parrot shots are nice 
@Vimal: last beach shot is cropped (from bottom) here is original (still slightly cropped from sides)one and yes nice portraits. Can you tell what aperture you used here.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7030/6684343711_3673c476e1_z.jpg
Miramar beach by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Sunset and Sunrise

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/4295/img2984at.jpg

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3889/img2502aj.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/39/img2660hq.jpg

*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3603/img2935nq.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2012)

@nac these r the best pics from you definitely


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 12, 2012)

looking for nikkor 35mm 1.8D but can't seem to find,any help would be appreciated


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2012)

Sujoy,
Thank you...

Prabhu,
Is the model no. right?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

@prabhu

Try this ->Nikon Lens AF S DX 35 mm F 1 8G | Yebhi.com

But call them before ordering

In ebay it costs 14k
Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon DSLR Cameras+2yrs warranty | eBay


----------



## a_medico (Jan 13, 2012)

@kapil - could you please list the steps in lightroom for selective coloring? I have lightroom3. recently installed. Currently use it just of image contrast / saturation adjustment.


----------



## toofan (Jan 13, 2012)

Kapil: Now this is looking more better. you can Crop the images to give them a wider feel but not too much. 

I had used 50mm lens @ f-4. Exact Exif you will find in Flickr. or just download the image and check the detailed properties.

Nac: 1st one of setting sun is nicely composed.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 13, 2012)

nac said:


> Sujoy,
> Thank you...
> 
> Prabhu,
> Is the model no. right?



yes,it is



sujoyp said:


> @prabhu
> 
> Try this ->Nikon Lens AF S DX 35 mm F 1 8G | Yebhi.com
> 
> ...



yh i did find the 1.8g but m looking for 1.8d which cost as much as a half of 1.8g


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

There is no Nikkor 35mm AF 1.8D but there is one Nikkor AF 35mm f2D

Check here -> *www.photosynthesis.co.nz/nikon/serialno.html

Chances r very less that u will find it here in india....u can get it from ebay.com
*www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=nikkor+35mm+D&_sacat=See-All-Categories#item2c622c1711


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 13, 2012)

i think m better off buying a 50mm 1.8d for now


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2012)

@nac: awesome pics man!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

Nikon 50mm 1.8D is great ....when I used it on my friends D7000 it worked very well...quick to focus and sharp


----------



## a_medico (Jan 13, 2012)

50mm F1.8 is must have lens for any DSLR user. Too much fun in 1.8 for a small price.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

but medico it does not autofocus on my D3100 and it takes too much time to focus manually...although we have focus confirmation green light inside viewfinder..

As soon as I get my hands on D300 or D7000 this year I am sure to use it more


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 13, 2012)

yh its does take time to focus manually but its not like to i've to zoom in take quick shots the reason m invessing in fx lenses is that m pretty sure i'll getting one in a year or two


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

wow u r targeting fx ... its too much for my hobbies ....I will stick to the DX


----------



## a_medico (Jan 13, 2012)

No idea about Nikon. I am a Canon guy


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 13, 2012)

a_medico said:


> @kapil - could you please list the steps in lightroom for selective coloring? I have lightroom3. recently installed. Currently use it just of image contrast / saturation adjustment.



You can scroll down on right hand side panel and in HSL, go to saturation and take down all saturation to  -100 except for the colour you want to retain, you can play with this to get more selective colours. Also if you want to remove traces from some unwanted areas use adjustment brush (key- K) and paint that area and take saturation down.  here is screenshot attached.

and you are right, 50mm 1.8 or 35mm 1.8 are like must


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow u r targeting fx ... its too much for my hobbies ....I will stick to the DX



yh but not sooner but eventually!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

today got delivery of my 1st tripod and I am soo excited But didnt get the bag  will have to wait for it

Vanguard ESPOD 203AP  

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-s4rgILGe2lY/TxBMXSrweLI/AAAAAAAAG9Y/WBYV6IaJt1U/s400/DSC_1640.JPG *lh5.googleusercontent.com/-kRZCNqTBLlU/TxBMYeHj5RI/AAAAAAAAG9c/HKEr7I_Ae38/s400/DSC_1646.JPG *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-uQL2Aho_q7Q/TxBMZk5ruCI/AAAAAAAAG9g/lq912TZKxcY/s400/DSC_1649.JPG

My 1st night shot 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Zp1bmzr4iRM/TxBMaeAjAWI/AAAAAAAAG9k/27SM8fX4cTk/s400/DSC_1665.JPG


----------



## a_medico (Jan 13, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> You can scroll down on right hand side panel and in HSL, go to saturation and take down all saturation to  -100 except for the colour you want to retain, you can play with this to get more selective colours. Also if you want to remove traces from some unwanted areas use adjustment brush (key- K) and paint that area and take saturation down.  here is screenshot attached.
> 
> and you are right, 50mm 1.8 or 35mm 1.8 are like must



Got it!! Great discovery thanks to you. Cant wait playing with it.


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you Vimal and Abhi...

*img638.imageshack.us/img638/7163/img2980sn.jpg


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 13, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> i think m better off buying a 50mm 1.8d for now



I'd say get the 1.8G. 
Check out this review


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2012)

@binarycodes the new 50mm 1.8 AFS G cost twice the AF-D version... I would rather suggest go for used 50mm AF-D version and later if u have the money get 35mm AFS version


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @binarycodes the new 50mm 1.8 AFS G cost twice the AF-D version... I would rather suggest go for used 50mm AF-D version and later if u have the money get 35mm AFS version



twice yes, but only 13K 
nice bokeh  == good value


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

wow it seems most people know what to shoot with a 50mm 1.8 and I am the only ignorant  

I really feel 50mm is a very tight frame....I am not at all comfortable shooting like that...even to get a full body shot u have to move many steps behind, which is not idle in most situations...
I would prefer 35mm more


----------



## a_medico (Jan 14, 2012)

^^ how about close shots with F1.8 aperture? Nothing beats 50mm.

example:

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/3962/img0500s.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 14, 2012)

Doc: Majaa Aa gaya iss shot mein to.


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 14, 2012)

@Sujoyp:congrats for Vanguard 
@ medico: nice shot.

I am not sure if I posted this already, but this small doll is also taken with 50mm 1.8G  

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7001/6576064523_7606489e6c_z.jpg
Doll by digitman2006, on Flickr

here is one nightshot I took recently (not with 50mm ):

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6685302837_05351e57ac_z.jpg
Nageshi Temple, Goa by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> today got delivery of my 1st tripod and I am soo excited But didnt get the bag  will have to wait for it
> 
> Vanguard ESPOD 203AP


nice!!please do mention the price and the place where u bought it and btw how does it feel



binarycodes said:


> I'd say get the 1.8G.
> Check out this review



yh the 1.8G is a fraction tighter than the 1.8D but it costs double as much



sujoyp said:


> wow it seems most people know what to shoot with a 50mm 1.8 and I am the only ignorant
> 
> I really feel 50mm is a very tight frame....I am not at all comfortable shooting like that...even to get a full body shot u have to move many steps behind, which is not idle in most situations...
> I would prefer 35mm more



but i thought on a dx with crop factor of 1.5 50mm= 75mm and 35mm=52.5mm
so 35 mm would be more tighter



a_medico said:


> ^^ how about close shots with F1.8 aperture? Nothing beats 50mm.



yup thats the reason most folks for 1.8 so that u can effectively blurr the background and it being a prime that too 1.8 gives immense clarity for potraits


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

I have 50mm for 8 months now...mostly used it for product photography and macros with ET   Its very sharp and good for low light 

Thanks Kapil...your nightshot is superb

@prabhu...That tripod I got from one of my local dealer ....It cost me Rs.3k but now price have increased to 4k (even the box says so MRP 4600) 
It feels nice...its solid and height is good like 5"5...its very light 1.3kg... still I donno much how and where to use tripod but experimenting and learning vaguely ....

I am waiting for one of my photography friend/guru to come back from tour and tell some basics 

1.8G is AFS and would work in motorless bodies like D3100, D5100 etc coz of motor in lens its costlier

you r right about crop factor but u missed that 35mm will be wider than 50mm...if with 50mm u can take portrait with 35mm from same position you can take maybe whole body


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

3k?!!nice!!any chance u can get me if i pay u 3k + shipping charges


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry bro I dont think its possible now...I ordered 12 days back and got delivery yesterday that too they misplaced my Bag


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Sorry bro I dont think its possible now...I ordered 12 days back and got delivery yesterday that too they misplaced my Bag


oh np 

[YOUTUBE]UzLTGJuR4CQ[/YOUTUBE]




sujoyp said:


> wow it seems most people know what to shoot with a 50mm 1.8 and I am the only ignorant



[YOUTUBE]PwmCrGVS3ZQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]RekoCNFp5dc[/YOUTUBE]

oh man!!u gotta take a look at this jus love the monkey cam!!!!!


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's one of mine from 2010!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6693777403_6e3ddf0444_b.jpg
One step closer! by binarycodes, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2012)

Thats a very good pic & a scenic place binarycodes...u should have waited for that guy/gal to move away...


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Thats a very good pic & a scenic place binarycodes...u should have waited for that guy/gal to move away...



yep, have one without him too 

*taken with Nokia-X6*


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 15, 2012)

@medico , regarding your selective coloring query I would like to add that the approach mentioned in lightroom will not be good if you had a person with red cloth.

If you use photoshop/GIMP ,I am giving you the steps or else do explore some tutorials online.
here are few,if you can..the best way will be to go through youtube videos..
*www.gimp.org/tutorials/Selective_Color/
*www.photoble.com/photoshop-tutorials/selective-color-photoshop-tutorial

I usually start with a new layer (via copy) and then desaturate the whole frame. 
Then using the history brush,I recover only the part i want to.
Sometime i want the background to be little less saturated as compared to main subject, then i use different strength on the history tool.

A night potrait of my frnd, lit by only laptop screen light.
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xBAB2bBym1Q/TxHIXmRfvwI/AAAAAAAAAMs/9ftQrnJZqg0/s720/mandal_small.jpg


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 15, 2012)

heres a more comprehensive guide The Complete Picture with Julieanne Kost - LR - Selective Coloring Techniques in Lightroom | Adobe TV


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 15, 2012)

@INS-ANI: yes, its true, the method I mentioned is very crude and works only when image is not much cluttered. Using Photoshop or gimp and making layers is much appropriate method. Thanks for posting.
Here are few easy videos on Youtube:
1. Using Color Range in Photoshop - YouTube
2.Selective colour in Photoshop - Quick Shots 7 - YouTube


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 15, 2012)

Sharing one of my selective coloring pic... hope you will like it.

Have used photoshop extensively to blend the leaf.
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-94agQgTU5RE/TxJrmN_PcfI/AAAAAAAAAM4/PF0_vic8zmw/s640/DSC02954%252520copysmall.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 15, 2012)

@Animesh Nice shot! 

Sharing some shots i took today... 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6700295173_e15cc68ccd.jpg
Pink Rose by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6700303703_30bd480036_z.jpg
Newly Born Hibiscus Bud by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7005/6700316945_282585d2c7_z.jpg
Rose by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2012)

nice shots jagg


----------



## toofan (Jan 15, 2012)

Ins Ani: loved the portrait.

some Macro shots made with 50mm lens + Extensions for your C&C. Thanks.

1. Freezed by cold.
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/6614/dsc3379b.jpg

2.
*img696.imageshack.us/img696/7286/dsc3495h.jpg

3.
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/1871/hoverfly4.jpg

4.
*img192.imageshack.us/img192/9382/dsc3526s.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 15, 2012)

@sujoyp Thanks!

@toofan Superb shots!!!


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 15, 2012)

@jagg Thanks 
 Your flower shots are great, #1 and #2 are better, #3 has too much color IMO.

@Vimal Thanks, am learning and experimenting with portrait these days, it appears to be one the best way to trade your freedom to shoot with your friends.

You macros and portraits are always a visual treat. In #1 image, is it really stuck/dead or posing for you?


----------



## toofan (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks gugs and Ins. It was frozen but not dead.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 15, 2012)

toofan - droplets on the eyes.. too much!! great clicks.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome toofan ....never seen something like this that too without macro lens..amazing


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2012)

Kjuvale,
Nice night shot...

Jagg,
Beautiful red rose.

Vimal,
Last two are good esp. the last one. Great...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 16, 2012)

just some....... 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/381352_325774164122101_100000685597634_1036289_1119996643_n.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 16, 2012)

@ Nac: Thanks
@Jagg: first rose is beautiful, nice pics 
@Toofan: amazing pics, last 2 are great shots.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 16, 2012)

@prabhu Nice concept... I am no expert in this type of pic, but There should have been some more light.

@all guys
Its been 160 pages worth of photographic discussion and the journey is never ending. I need your suggestion to make it more productive. Collective we all active members can put some learner's material all out of our experience. As there are many new members who may be interested (including me  ) in this.

I will start off with a simple idea.. 
why don't we start with a parallel tutorials. Starting from basics we can put pictorial explanation ..starting from basics to say how vimal is taking such b'ful shots .
I will certainly love to read what vimal has to write about portrait and macro.
Similarly, all other members have their part of expertise. 
Just one tutorial a week. Even with four active member it converts to one week load for each member.

Learner's (like me with little experience on manual Cam) can be tasked to explore and share basics like shutter, aperture and seniors giving their comments.
Seniors sharing their advance skills and we juniors trying to test that.

But that's one format in my mind, for a collective effort your suggestions are needed.
Let's see what you all have to say.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

Problem is that there r very less seniors....like toofan, stuge  maybe kapil, medico can put some more info but thats not enough to make that idea a reality

Its easier to discuss an Idea in a separate thread....like suppose u want to learn how to take nice macros like toofan...start a saperate thread for Macro photography..put up some macro pics u can take.. ask others for comments and suggestion...follow the suggestions... put more pics and so on...others can also participate

what I am saying that its just not possible to acquire gears what others have to get that result ...but its much easier to use the current gears and improve the results


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks  @animesh, nac, kapil!

@animesh 1st of all THANKS to you for starting this wonderful thread a long time ago.. it has really been great being a part of this thread, learning and sharing our experiences about photography and many of us(including me), started our journey in photography with inspiration and encouragement from our great senior members! 

It's a good idea but i completely agree with what sujoyp said..  but if you want we can have a thread where one can discuss about any type of photography and discuss/share the techniques one uses or can use for shooting, processing/editing etc... or share some new experimental shots and techniques someone tries.. Just a suggestion. 

Few more shots from yesterday..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7004/6706253805_e709c9dd31_z.jpg
Pink Rose by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/6706245227_4d37415e82_z.jpg
The Last Few.. Aloe Vera Flowers by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6706293101_01f8cc8b6f_z.jpg
Rose Bud by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 16, 2012)

I agree with both of you. Since this section (Camera and camcorder) is already focused on hardware, how about asking the admin to re-organize it to have sub-sections for 

> Displaying your work.
> Tips section.
> Post processing
> Buying/Trade Advice.

@sujyop.. I like your idea abt starting seperate thread for macro (or any other) and getting feedback from others. I suggest if we better have single thread for macro and all learners post their work for feedback in a single thread... In this way any lurker will get all he needs at one place.

@jagg #2 is great. What lens are you using? Please share exif for #2.


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 16, 2012)

^Thanks! My cam is a P&S Panasonic Lumix FZ-35.. Open the pic in flickr to check the Exif.

It would be great if it can be categorized like that!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 16, 2012)

INS-ANI said:


> @prabhu Nice concept... I am no expert in this type of pic, but There should have been some more light.



yh i guess i went too far with the blacks


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2012)

Jagg those pics r nice...loved the 1st one...BTW did u increased the saturation in 3rd rose...it looks just too saturated..but still liked it.

Animesh the photography enthusiast r too less in this forum..maybe 10-15 max...I dont think mods will start a complete section and subsection for that...but yes we can at least make those thread sticky soo that it dont get lost 

can a mod comment and give some ideas please...krishnendu sarkar is the Mod of photography section I think


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 16, 2012)

@sujoyp Thanks! I did increased some saturation but not that much, it mayb due to monitor difference as i processed these shots on my laptop..


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 16, 2012)

@INS-ANI and Sujoy: nice idea to make subsections or categories 
@Jagg: wow nice flowers, first two are looking beautiful.

Here is last post from me before leaving Pune again 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6677289497_10737131b0_z.jpg
Sunset at Miramar Beach by digitman2006, on Flickr

and some flowers :

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6682560729_d681f08b89_z.jpg
DSC_8899 by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7152/6709261811_fe81bfea47_z.jpg
flowers  by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 17, 2012)

INS,
Nice idea. It's good if mods open sub section. But it's highly doubtful cause here we don't have many active members.

But I have a suggestion. Any one of us open a thread (eg: Photography tutorial), and block first few posts. (This has to be done by the thread starter. He has to be quick and block first 5-10 posts. Just block with content like Photo1, Photo2, Photo3...) This blocked post can be used to make index to tutorials which will be scattered across the whole thread. Name each blocked post has a separate title like Macro Photography, Landscape Photography, Portrait, Night, etc... and first post as an Introduction to this thread. Wait for a week, we may get some more ideas, suggestions...

Kjuvale,
First one looks so good and made me to think like the other two photos are taken with some other camera. No offense meant buddy... Your first one looks that good. I like the orange flower, so vibrant.

Jagg,
I like the last one, rose.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2012)

kapil 1st one is really super...great composition


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Kapil and nac!

@kapil 1st one is just fantastic! Liked the 3rd one too!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2012)

Just tried playing with light and darkness 

*Pop singer*
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eEJtl-uAm6s/TxUjiheY_WI/AAAAAAAAG9s/NH90Tr2FlRA/s800/DSC_1729.JPG


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice experiment!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks jagg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NQV1xdTsZT4/TxaOlBsHQ2I/AAAAAAAAG90/BGO_azznl6k/s640/DSC_1734_filtered.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jan 18, 2012)

@all : nice pics...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2012)

some more bird shot 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wzOJZ0RT_mM/Txe_mMY0b7I/AAAAAAAAG-A/dxnQXtncYUQ/s640/DSC_1762.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-G_Pp8Obrg8s/Txe_juhcdZI/AAAAAAAAG98/Wj7aueBAxe4/s640/DSC_1753.JPG

Panorama shot of a lake at night 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Qxg5sMCddnQ/Txg1lo0H98I/AAAAAAAAG-M/FbIFs9WtQYc/s800/Untitled_Panorama1.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2012)

Sujoy,
Your first doll made me to remind of my first attempt on night shot with little toys.

The last one, nice action capture.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Nac ...I was trying some new light setups on the doll


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 20, 2012)

*Sri Ranganathaswamy Temple, Srirangapattnam*

waiting for ur feedback 

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/407477_328888500477334_100000685597634_1044655_1447113367_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2012)

@prabhu the part of temple is nice but y does the sky looks strange blue


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 20, 2012)

@All: thanks for comments.
@Sujoy: nice shots
@Prabhu: nice capture, did you reduced exposure of sky during PP or applied some effects?


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 20, 2012)

@sujoyp nice shots! 

@prabhu nice! 

I don't knw if he did some processing for the sky but it looks like it was processed.. an overexposed sky can be made like this by using gradient, i tried it once, really helpful for rescuing such shots!


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2012)

Sujoy, Jaggs and Kjuvale,
Me too get same sky effect when I shoot bright sky at longer shutter speed. (Doesn't mean 1 or 2 seconds. 1/200th or 1/400 instead of 1/1600th or 1/2000th of a second.

I guess, he shot this one when there was bright light and focus point at the temple. As the temple need little longer exposure to get the details, the sky looks over exposed here.

Sujoy,
As you suggested tried to capture stars when there is no moon.

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/97/img3399r.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/861/img3402d.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks kapil & jagg.

@nac just loved your 2nd sky shot ...stars r nice...u just cut 2 of stars from the warrior constellation  if u can just include them and recrop the pic


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 20, 2012)

@nac 2nd shot is good!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 20, 2012)

@all yup did the processing in lightroom


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Sujoy and Jagg..

Sujoy,
That's the full picture resized. I don't know where are those two. If they are in the top (middle) or left top, they should be in the first picture. Point me those two, I'll try capture 'em today.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2012)

Posting some of the pics I captured today 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JkdsXKw5DFo/TxppFk2n6wI/AAAAAAAAG-c/fQtnxgSKpVU/s640/DSC_1809.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-fn2CiMCR0mE/TxppHQzIbRI/AAAAAAAAG-k/s_t14wJGq28/s640/DSC_1834.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-N2j_eMDKt5M/TxppJTuKRkI/AAAAAAAAG-s/Fd7DqUpgCPA/s640/DSC_1857.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-InSfeSKvmq0/TxppLS5Nn1I/AAAAAAAAG-0/yV10tXeBwYI/s640/DSC_1875.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-q2UiNdS38m0/TxppP_XFpmI/AAAAAAAAG-8/CI_rM_gH-1A/s640/DSC_1884.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-1MURwWtPaGI/TxppRwnP9JI/AAAAAAAAG_E/bsGIor5JCK8/s640/DSC_1885.JPG


*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GYqJz8nkEt8/TxppVfwn6kI/AAAAAAAAG_U/QQnOLo76BFI/s640/DSC_1908.JPG

nac I have put those two small circles around the missing stars...the big circle indicate already in the pic 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-_ZATesiqQWM/TxpqzQ5Ts9I/AAAAAAAAG_c/4dmrcy3q2tQ/s800/img3399r.jpg


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 21, 2012)

i find the first image to be focused on the rails rather than the bird,is that so?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2012)

no prabhu...its focussed on bird...actually the bird is very small soo maybe its looking like that


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no prabhu...its focussed on bird...actually the bird is very small soo maybe its looking like that



yh i guess,did u use single focus point?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2012)

yes ...single focus point I used


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 21, 2012)

@sujoyp Great shots! 1st one is my fav. but i think if you darken the bright bkgrnd a bit and add some contrast n saturation it will draw more attention to the bird.. it's still good though  btw which lens did you used?


----------



## mastervk (Jan 21, 2012)

@sujoyp nice shots.. are u using 55-200mm ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2012)

@jagg Thanks for suggestion but actually I am not good at selective coloring/saturation .....if suppose I increase the contrast and saturation of whole scene the yellow will look really bad  I tried that

@mastervk & jagg thanks...and yes I am using Nikon 55-200 AFS VR  ....I have to crop a lot due to poor reach but quality of lens is great


----------



## mastervk (Jan 21, 2012)

some flower shots


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6736447341_956d1685e5_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6736446883_846b34063b_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6736445753_c1d397b0d8_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6736439463_bacac66924_z.jpg

@sujoyp..

i was surprised to see your pics as using 55-250 mm i am not getting enough reach to take decent pic of even crow ..i guess cropping is the only way ..

but where to you see these beautiful birds.. i waited more than an hour in the morning but saw only crows in my garden..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2012)

@mastervk 1st one out of focus ...remaining r nice try...liked 3rd most

I went to a nice big garden with 1 more photography enthusiast friend for these birds....and mine is 55-200 and not 55-250 

Cropping is the only way...u just cant go closer then 10 ft they will fly away..


----------



## mastervk (Jan 21, 2012)

I am using canon 55-250 mm..

while taking these flower shots felt need of tripod..it was hard to focus as even little movement will change DOF...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2012)

oops sorry I misread ur statement  

No way...u dont need tripod for these simple subjects  if u need just increase the ISO to get faster shutter speed


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2012)

Mastervk,
Third one looks good.

Sujoy,
I like all the birds especially the first one. I guess 2nd and 3rd from last are the same one, right? I haven't seen this bird before. It has a lengthy beak and lengthy tail but where are it's legs. It looks like it stands with her stomach.

Parrot looks always angry as her eyes are red in colour. 

Rose is little brighter (may be rose is like this or it may look cool when there is very little sunlight) and the dried flower disturbs the view of your main subject (assuming the fresh one).

Squirrel is the best in this lot.

I would like to post couple of my squirrel shots taken some days ago.

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/8444/img3178t.jpg

*img854.imageshack.us/img854/6466/img3183te.jpg

And I couldn't spot those two stars yesterday. In fact, there wasn't as many as there were day before yesterday.

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/7345/img3437z.jpg

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/2299/img3443a.jpg

Macro

*img827.imageshack.us/img827/2514/img3284n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2012)

@nac ...that bee eater have small legs...so cant be seen
That rose looked good in original but donno maybe coz of harsh sunlight it didnt came that good
yup that squirrel is cute 

your macro came very well...perfect


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 22, 2012)

My first HDR tryouts....
Comments plz,

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6740589489_9a3be7c753_b.jpg
IMG_3812_3_4_tonemapped_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6740586431_9b4ed6747f_b.jpg
IMG_3802_3_4_tonemapped by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7154/6740584309_0185fa4b89_b.jpg
IMG_3799_800_801_tonemapped by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6740581297_18cf83b68a_b.jpg
IMG_3790_1_2_tonemapped by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 22, 2012)

^^ the last one is good but u need a bit more vibrancy in the first shot nd try to distribute the light as much as u can

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/404927_330250717007779_100000685597634_1048512_421679296_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406812_330257983673719_100000685597634_1048545_1090302878_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/404464_330258110340373_100000685597634_1048548_300160393_n.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 22, 2012)

@rhitwick last one is good! 1st one could be better and i think HDR is not ideal for these shots as there are not many things to recover the details of...

@Prabhu 1st is nice.. you could have tried different angles for the 2nd one, it's difficult to distinguish the main subject as the background is distracting...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2012)

@rhitwick 1st is nice try....u need good clouds and some scenery to make a nice HDR effect..

@prabhu.wali 1st is nice but still in photographic sense sun should not be included...in 2nd could not saperate ur main subject...in 3rd u should have just removed the front distractions


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prabhu.wali 1st is nice but still in photographic sense sun should not be included...in 2nd could not saperate ur main subject...in 3rd u should have just removed the front distractions



actually for the first one i purposefully wanted the sun to be jus kissing the dome and sugesstions noted too


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2012)

@prabhu.wali I know that u purposefully included that sun 

--------------------------------------------------------------------

went to jungle safari today and it was such a bad photographic experience...they wont let me get down of the car and compose my shot...and got only peacock and deers everywhere...that too mostly behind trees  and that **** guide nagging all the time 

1.Jungle road
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-34FTYIJigcM/Txxm_O7H1jI/AAAAAAAAG_k/R_OvbLg9mDs/s800/DSC_1988.JPG 

2.Peacock
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mwzFyuUtX5c/TxxnEYTZzpI/AAAAAAAAG_0/tcPTOaBzeVo/s800/DSC_1932111.jpg

3.Deer 1
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wviMRtmhAXA/TxxnGkwXR-I/AAAAAAAAG_8/cUSpdrO9PYA/s640/DSC_19391.jpg

4. Deer 2
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-y4G_bVZj98M/TxxnIEDnIuI/AAAAAAAAHAE/HxpNiEN35ZU/s640/DSC_194711.jpg


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 23, 2012)

@Rhitwick
Don't overdo hdr, it looks good only where the normal shot just fails to cover all the light range.
Nice try though, try to frame scenes in which you can't have everything with proper lighting in normal shots. High dynamic range it is, make use of the extended range and you won't need to ask if they look good, you would just flaunt away.
All the best, keep clicking.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 23, 2012)

Really liked @prabhu.wali's post couple of pages back #4782
bird shots are good too sujoyp


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 23, 2012)

Anorion said:


> Really liked @prabhu.wali's post couple of pages back #4782


glad u like it



sujoyp said:


> @prabhu.wali I know that u purposefully included that sun
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> went to jungle safari today and it was such a bad photographic experience...they wont let me get down of the car and compose my shot...and got only peacock and deers everywhere...that too mostly behind trees  and that **** guide nagging all the time



nonetheless the shots turned out good,jus love the colors in the frst image and on the peacock too


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanx everyone guys.

Those are my first tryouts with HDR. Any tips you want to give me here.

b/w how do I click sun beam photos, like this one...
*fc05.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/017/0/d/sun_ray_redwoods_1_by_wafreestock-d37gn0o.jpg

What set-up is required?
I tried it yesterday. Woke up before sunrise, went to near by jungle...it had fogs at the moment. The moment sun rays were there, the fog disappeared


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 23, 2012)

rhitwick said:


> b/w how do I click sun beam photos, like this one...
> What set-up is required?
> I tried it yesterday. Woke up before sunrise, went to near by jungle...it had fogs at the moment. The moment sun rays were there, the fog disappeared



first u need to get the shot  when the fog is on and such thta the rays are scattered by the fog then u can fiddle with the blacks,recovery and fill light settings in the lightroom


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2012)

@rhitwick its a nice shot...

Thanks Anorion & Prabhu for liking the shots


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 23, 2012)

@sujoy...I had not taken d sun-ray shot. 

I want to take shot like that one


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2012)

oops reading the setup I thought u got that shot...

Looking that Pic I think sun is quit up soo u dont have to go early morning 7-8 AM is fine...also u need a good foggy morning like in Delhi...how about using smoke for this...I think it will also give the same effect...
just get a dark place with sunlight...burn something which will emit lots of smoke...I think definitely u will get this effect


----------



## nac (Jan 23, 2012)

Rhitwick,
I like the last two photos from your previous post, last one is the best between them.
If you just want to capture sun rays, you can even do it in the mid day. Like this one...

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/7140/img3009z.jpg

Prabhu,
First one is good. I have a doubt here. In my camera manual I read, "don't photograph bright light (like Sun) as it would cause damage to the camera". Can we do photo bright sun without getting damaged our sensor?

Sujoy,
First one is good. 
That deer is getting annoyed with those two birds pecking.


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 23, 2012)

@sujoyp 1st n last are good!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks nac & jagg for liking


----------



## abhidev (Jan 24, 2012)

@nac: awesome shot man!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

@sujoyp: nice wild pics...did u use the 200mm lens for that?

@rhitwick: excellent pic...which camera u used


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

@Zangetsu yes pics are taken with Nikon 55-200...lens is good but its not even close to nikon's 70-300 AFS VR


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 24, 2012)

@Sujoy, I would stay away from burning things I guess. Last thing I want to do is starting a forest fire 

Second problem, I see sun-rays in fog but my cam can't see! How do I make my cam see the rays as rays. 
Probable ISO, shuter speed and aperature ? Any idea on that?

@Zangetsu, thanx dude. I use a P&S cam Canon SX10IS.

//offtopic, my fried was impressed by my cam and went to buy it. Canon had come to his city for an exhibition. There he asked the price of my model and the Canon representatives told him that the model is not in production now. They have brought the model here to show the Canon history!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

@rhitwick ok let me do some experiment myself then will suggest u on this 

And congrats your cam is now one of the canons historical p&S  

Now your friend will get SX30IS and SX40IS


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

in P&S shoot category Cannon wins hands down Nikon...
my cousin had Nikon Coolpix but its image quality was not so good...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

@Zangetsu u r right...canons P&S r the best and then comes Panasonic & Sony

Got some nice monkey shots for u guys 

1. Young One

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-h-JuYcKPom0/Tx6D-Q0j9JI/AAAAAAAAHAM/geGdOmbO8-U/s640/DSC_2016111.jpg

2. Gandhiji ke teen bandar

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-AJcjVLJ1tL4/Tx6D_r8-KpI/AAAAAAAAHAU/P8n7EUfsr6Y/s640/DSC_20181111.jpg

3. Portrait of a Angry Monkey

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-nk9V1dz1HC8/Tx6EAbyA3rI/AAAAAAAAHAc/ex_x1wu4Vqg/s640/DSC_20201111111.jpg

4. Angry young Monkey

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zK8-aCsS9Ts/Tx6ECaDCmKI/AAAAAAAAHAk/tBI65kqdUjA/s640/DSC_20221111.jpg

Hope u like monkey business


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

^good one...
how long u were standing while clicking monkeys?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

@Zangetsu Thanks for liking...I was standing for 15 mins ....took nearly 30 shots and was satisfied  or else could have taken more


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @Zangetsu Thanks for liking...I was standing for 15 mins ....took nearly 30 shots and was satisfied  or else could have taken more



sorry u got the wrong question..I mean distance u were standing ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

In Pic 2,3 & 4 I was just 6-7 feets away from Monkey...and in Pic 1 I was nearly 15-feet away...all the pics r nearly 80-90% of original shot (very less cropped)


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Abhi.

Sujoy,
I like the first one. 3rd and 4th would have been good if he hid his vampire teeth. 

Rhitwick,
I got visible rays when I shot at higher shutter speed. Longer the exposure, lighter the visibility (in your case no visibility). But when I shot there was good enough light to capture the sun rays through the clouds. Try faster shutter speed, I think it should work even in little light.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

@nac u want those vampire teeth hidden and I was waiting for him to show those teeth...but sadly he didnt


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 24, 2012)

Some shots from the bird sanctury with 18-55mm 

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1339-1.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1444.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1388.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1331.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1324.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1315.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1308.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/DSC_1292.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/404181_332006060165578_100000685597634_1052846_1712254955_n.jpg

Critiqes welcome


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

@prabhu ...I would say pics r nice keeping in mind u have used 18-55...but get a zoom lens for these as soon as possible


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prabhu ...I would say pics r nice keeping in mind u have used 18-55...but get a zoom lens for these as soon as possible



yh i did very much fee the need for a 300mm


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2012)

me too need a 300 or 500mm lens  I am stuck with 55-200 for a year now


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> me too need a 300 or 500mm lens  I am stuck with 55-200 for a year now



only a matter of time


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> me too need a 300 or 500mm lens  I am stuck with 55-200 for a year now



I will buy a zoom lens of 300mm..suggest me some VFM lens on that....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Nikon -> Nikon AFS 55-200 VR - 12k
            Nikkor AFS 55-300 VR - 18k
            Nikkor AFS 70-300 VR - 25k

Canon -> Canon 55-250 IS - 15k
             Canon 70-300 IS - 30k

U can use third party lenses like Tamron,Sigma  ..They have micro motor soo focusing is slow...but they r cheap

Tamron 70-300 Di Ld - 7-8k  
Sigma 70-300 DG - 7-8k
Sigma 70-300 APO DG - 10-11k (difficult to find)


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Nikon -> Nikon AFS 55-200 VR - 12k
> Nikkor AFS 55-300 VR - 18k
> Nikkor AFS 70-300 VR - 25k
> 
> ...



i'd personally prefer the nikkor 70-300mm VR damn!!m craving for it after redaing the reviews and shots taken with it


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

I too loved my friends Nikkor 70-300VR ...its just way ahead of others...very sharp, very fast focussing, and good built...its also heavy and long (all features as compared to my 55-200 VR)
We can get a used one for 18k


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I too loved my friends Nikkor 70-300VR ...its just way ahead of others...very sharp, very fast focussing, and good built...its also heavy and long (all features as compared to my 55-200 VR)
> We can get a used one for 18k



yh its very sharp n its VRII,m  a little sceptical abt used lenses since m a noob


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Used lenses r fine...just see that it dont have fungus.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Used lenses r fine...just see that it dont have fungus.



hmmm what abt internl physical damage


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

no mostly they r fine...but its better to take someone more knowledgeable with u in starting ....I have seen that amateurs like us r purchasing mostly used lenses to save money


----------



## toofan (Jan 25, 2012)

Please C&C. Thanks.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6759618049_47649a68ab_b.jpg
_DSC3246 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Again a superb shot by u vimal...composition is very good

I am not at all finding any insects or butterflies nowdays to shoot macros...will wait for summer

BTW vimal u r lucky to get that combo from NC before he left the forum


----------



## mastervk (Jan 25, 2012)

Please CC ..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6760435353_a725ffb070_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7175/6760461707_edda1d06ce_z.jpg

@Vimal

How do you get such clarity without using Macro lens..Would love to see your work with Micro...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

*www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/200-500mm-f28-apo-ex-dg-sigma

jus came across this stuff and thought i'll let u folks know abt it


----------



## mastervk (Jan 25, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> 200-500mm F2.8 APO EX DG - Telephoto Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com
> 
> jus came across this stuff and thought i'll let u folks know abt it



wow 26000 US $


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 25, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> 200-500mm F2.8 APO EX DG - Telephoto Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com
> 
> jus came across this stuff and thought i'll let u folks know abt it



whoa thats a rocket launcher!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

mastervk said:


> wow 26000 US $



US $ 32000 actually 



binarycodes said:


> whoa thats a rocket launcher!



yh and it weighs 15kgs and who in the world would buy it


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2012)

Prabhu thats huge I got its pic

*www.waitingoutside.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/juza_handholding_sigma_200-500_2-8.jpg

here is the biggest by canon 1200mm f5.6
*askthephotographer.com/wp-content/themes/arthemia-premium/scripts/timthumb.php?src=/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/mother7-tm.jpg&w=200&h=150&zc=1&q=100 *media.the-digital-picture.com/Images/Other/Canon-EF-1200mm-f-5.6-L-USM-Lens/Canon-EF-1200mm-f-5.6-L-USM-Lens-Above-City.jpg

& A day will come when we will keep lens like this  ->*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS6UgckwPabD2RZ4ZUF4KtUZAxVeH7Or1WAWVIKAlq83LmMLoxB2ldX43eZ


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ hahah me too


----------



## sygeek (Jan 25, 2012)

I think you guys may find this interesting.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2012)

nice article sygeek .....

I think somehow photography is still related to personal creativity...anybody with a DSLR wont become a photographer instantly...

I am not at all creative, never was. I am still learning, lot to learn


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 26, 2012)

more awesome stuff!!!
*www.photoextract.com/plus-extract/2012/1/23


----------



## toofan (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Sujoy and MasterVk. 
Master Vk: 1st is good, I don't know what lens you are using but cropping excessievely reduces the IQ. for Birds a 400mm lens is must. 
Sujoy: yes, actaully Santanu helped me a lot to pick that lens from NC as you know he doesn't ships his items around.  That lens is a one in all macro lens. But 50mm 1.8 lens still rocks for the sharpness it provides. 
__________________________________________________________
Friends,

I have been to My Village located 20km away from Almora(Uttarakhand). It was chilling cold there, the dew drops were getting freeze in morning so the fingers were too. Early mornings were Foggy. Sharing some of the house shots I managed  to get in the cold. I could have got lots and lots of photographs but I was only with 50mm lens and it was chilling cold.

Some Different genre of photography for me to try. 

For your C&C. Thanks.

D90 + 50mm 1.8 lens.

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7007/6763033009_1d43f27dea_b.jpg

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6763033505_b72f2725e7_b.jpg

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6763033887_672aa3bd70_b.jpg
_DSC3643 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2012)

@toofan u went to a landscape place with 50mm?? 
Anyway ur 1st shot is great...
2nd is too foggy..if we could see the house behind it would be better
3rd is good too

yes I can see that ur new lens helps in composing good closeup shots but 50mm combo was just superb with great details


----------



## nac (Jan 26, 2012)

Prabhu,
I like the bird in flight photos from your previous post.

Mastervk,
Both are nice...

Vimal,
All the three are good, and last one is the best.

Couple of night clicks. Comments please...

*img839.imageshack.us/img839/4308/img3479wd.jpg

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/8638/img3487w.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Jan 26, 2012)

Vimal ..i am using canon 55-250 mm.Ya for birding 400mm will be good.But i will first buy a good wide angle lens before buying lens in range of 400mm.

I like your 1st and 3rd shot more.I will be traveling to Almora in May/June and hope to buy a gud lens to capture beauty of Uttarakhand.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2012)

took some shots today...was trying to take pic in so called Golden hour 

Both taken with 18-55 lens
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-iOMOwsu_spo/TyIf8z8JTMI/AAAAAAAAHBI/pVXZUUYpKc8/s640/DSC_20331.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SOn3cFr4Eig/TyIf9oJ_2UI/AAAAAAAAHBM/yQLmMCuU5sc/s640/DSC_20341.JPG


@nac the night sky pic looks great


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 27, 2012)

nac said:


> *img839.imageshack.us/img839/4308/img3479wd.jpg



if find the image over exposed going back a couple of stops on exposure should do it good and also increase the speed 2 stops coz the blur is over done  



nac said:


> *img820.imageshack.us/img820/8638/img3487w.jpg



what did u meter on?the sky or the house?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 27, 2012)

Sujoy your second shot (sun+boat) is a beautiful composition. Good colors and gives a very soothing effect to viewer.

But, the photo seems a bit hazy...why?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2012)

yesterday the sky was itself bit cloudy and hazy...I took the shot at f9 @1/250 and ISO 400...none of the technical detail seems bad...but pic is still bit soft and hazy


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2012)

Sujoy,
Thank you...

Prabhu,
I was using evaluative metering focusing sky.

And the longer exposure was intentional. I tried one before at 1 sec exposure, but I didn't get enough blur as the ferry wheel was moving very slowly. And that was handheld shot...

But sure when I take a shot next time I keep this in mind. 
*Over exposure
*Try it one +/- stop (at least)


----------



## mastervk (Jan 27, 2012)

some shots taken yesterday 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7161/6771079037_d0031d1a23_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6771030213_5d80902003_z.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 27, 2012)

@toofan last one is good..

@sujoyp Good shots! yes they are bit soft but i think it is coz of the clouds n haze as you said..

@nac 2nd is nice! for the 1st one You need a tripod or some stable surface for taking such shots n you need to experiment with shutter time and aperture to get the right shot.. and try to keep the ISO to minimum for long exposure shots to reduce the noise..

@mastervk Great shots both of them!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2012)

@mastervk liked both of them


----------



## jagg89 (Jan 28, 2012)

Some HDR's(made from single RAW image).. Merc is not mine, I wish it was though 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6771957813_53bc1b2300_z.jpg
Mercedes Benz HDR by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7145/6771882523_d71d6354c7_z.jpg
Mercedes Benz HDR by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6771789039_bed88f2858_z.jpg
Mercedes Benz Front Grill &amp; Logo by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 28, 2012)

Posting here after a long hiatus

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6775830283_6e70057327_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6775829053_2c7bfab6b6_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6775827833_2daee24ba1_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7168/6775826927_eb7e21d32a_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6775825793_f869a1d707_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6775824131_8f368e652d_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7166/6775822981_82bf9243ef_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6775818907_9b766f81ba_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7031/6775817901_0a1d7559ce_z.jpg
Untitled by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7003/6775804977_9435505c97_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6775803573_55ae296561_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6775802735_8a43599857_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7019/6775801901_d1d6116e4a_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7011/6775800035_268cb0ca08_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7171/6775799115_1ab33bfa08_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## mastervk (Jan 28, 2012)

like 6 and 7 most..at what time you took these pics ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 28, 2012)

1st few were between 5AM & 8AM and the last sunny pics were from 3PM to 5PM


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Kq08O8ErSic[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

@jagg 2nd one is best pose

@shriharsha ...wow!!! soo many good pics...very nice landscapes and great mood captured


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 29, 2012)

was experimenting with slow shutter and torch. 
Came up with this 
Title: Headless me
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Eb96kyziXFQ/TyRRjuCsGkI/AAAAAAAAAPM/a8OFzVoWpE4/s720/IMG_0661-2frame1.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Jan 29, 2012)

^^ how did you achieve that? its awesome.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

ha ha ha awesome Animesh


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2012)

Mastervk,
Both the pictures look so good.

Harsha,
Almost all of them are good. Nice work...


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 29, 2012)

@sujoyp... arghhh everybody finds it funny... and i wanted it to look scary 
@medico... 
set my cam on 30s exp , 
1) lit the background with torch,
2) used torch light to lit the small bean bang where laptop is kept.
3) then sat myself on bigger beanbag and lit myself
4) took a blank background shot as well to help in post processing... so there were some really big noise( like my bed) around.. removed that...


----------



## Nipun (Jan 29, 2012)

I am not a nice photographer, but I clicked some pics in Shimla. Wanted to share them.
Shot using my Sony HX7V. 

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00638.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00669.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00678.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00732.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00813.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00817.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00853.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00868.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00889.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00910.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00923.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00940.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC00996.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/shimla/DSC01006.JPG

I hope you like them..  Please tell me how to get better shots next time


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 29, 2012)

@sriharsha, beautiful photos there.

Special mention...3,5 (6 & 7 How in the world you got such big and clear sun???!!!) and 9(a classic shot)

I've something to say about shot 9.

You have taken the shot standing...tried to take the sea as background. The photo is good, really good. The silhouette of the girl has come very good....

BUT...I wish if the photo were taken you sitting down i.e. with sky and ocean both a background. A bit more sky than the sea.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2012)

Nipun some great shot from a beautiful place...1-5 are really special 

today I shot some flowers at a garden..

1.Pink Rose
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MP1bQx-GBhk/TyU-sjHd1kI/AAAAAAAAHBY/dsqvVkyfcnk/s640/DSC_2206.JPG

2.White ROSE - I liked it 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-02CCkWZf5Pw/TyVCrgHw6xI/AAAAAAAAHCM/zpoP45c761M/s640/DSC_2225.JPG

3.Flyer 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Qmmq9coJA6c/TyU-uaq58dI/AAAAAAAAHBk/GSbd3a0_590/s640/DSC_2234.JPG

4. Rose 2
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xRR5LvZETL0/TyU-vdQEHTI/AAAAAAAAHBs/H31tyPVHkog/s640/DSC_2262.JPG

5. Rose from top

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-J8RjlneoWxA/TyVBh2PaXGI/AAAAAAAAHB8/N7QxE5mAR80/s640/DSC_2271_filtered.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Jan 29, 2012)

4th is the best


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you all 

@rhitwick
Yeah should've tried different compositions for that shot, but the lady was busy splashing in water  

Will definitely try next time.

@nipun
Wow, Shimla is THAT Good? Should visit this place once


----------



## binarycodes (Jan 30, 2012)

The bridge on the Ganges.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6784425875_23c50fcc28_b.jpg
Reflections by binarycodes, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Jan 30, 2012)

*s3.amazonaws.com/imgly_production/3148480/large.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks mastervk

binarycodes nice pic

Anorion is it actual watch with curve seconds hand


----------



## arian29 (Jan 30, 2012)

Dirty Cups..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6787740141_d36d86e6b7.jpg


----------



## toofan (Jan 30, 2012)

Some good shots guys. Nipun snow shots are nice.

Sujoy: good series. 

anoroin:  undereexposed. 

arian: some diffused light will do good.

one shot from my side for c&C. thanks.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6789060881_5307dbef10_b.jpg
_DSC3624 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 30, 2012)

@anorion @sujyop
Appears to me a slow shutter shot, is it?

Another example
Inexact Time | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Another processed image of slow shutter experiment
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-0Ka2lDPwv_A/TyagqUuWBdI/AAAAAAAAAPY/L94PLLJRgU4/s576/IMG_0661-4.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2012)

@animesh....I got lot of nice ideas with ur experiment ...and now I got tripod too...will try them soon

@toofan this one is creative but I liked original one 

here is a pic I took with last series

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-SFxmB7_Ai8U/TyakCIaFEtI/AAAAAAAAHCc/qHVCCAS2mEo/s800/DSC_219811_filtered.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Jan 30, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7145/6789552671_8845ca48a6.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7164/6789551335_066584053c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2012)

@arian29 1st one is superb...please post a bigger version of that pic.


----------



## arian29 (Jan 30, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7145/6789552671_8845ca48a6_b.jpg
Rays by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks arian ....the light is beautiful


----------



## arian29 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks.. thats taken in Jaliawala Bagh, amritsar


----------



## INS-ANI (Jan 31, 2012)

@arian nice pic.. love the way sunlight is filtered through trees.

@toofan as usually.. wonderful composition.


----------



## a_medico (Jan 31, 2012)

Clicked this candid shot when these little angels were busy enjoying cartoon on tv. The innocent expressions on their faces felt magical!




*img850.imageshack.us/img850/8338/littleangels.jpg


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2012)

Nipun,
Nice photos...

Sujoy,
Pink rose is so beautiful. Squirrel is always cute...

Binarycodes,
Nice and wide.

vimal,
I like the original one.

Arian,
Wonderful shot.

Medico,
Happy faces


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2012)

@medico nice happy happy faces...


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks nac and sujoyp.

Still using my cell as the primary (only) cam till I get a proper cam.


----------



## toofan (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks friends for the feedback.

Arian: 1st is good.
Sujoy: Excellent expressions captured. Squirell shot could be improved.Lacking sharpness and better surrounding.
Animesh: Very interesting shot. Loved how well you captured it. 

Friends,
Some more early morning shot in mist of a Lady with Fertilizer over her head. They are stacking it in there different small ladder farm in the process of preparing them for then next crop.
D90 + 50mm 1.8 lens.

For your C&C. Thanks

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6798607745_2961a27489_b.jpg

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7006/6798608151_7dcf3f4639_b.jpg
_DSC3635 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Feb 1, 2012)

toofan, both pics are stunning


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 1, 2012)

@toofan

wow! awesome color in the first one


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2012)

@toofan liked both...but didnt like the tree in front in 1st pic...2nd one is better composed


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey, take a look at this:


Spoiler



*img36.imageshack.us/img36/8602/img0233e.jpg



(It's the full size image, almost 2 MB, so may take some time to load)

I'm posting this not because it is a great photo. This one has been taken at ISO-800 from a point n shoot costing 8k. There is very little graininess and almost zero color noise. I think this is quite an achievement for a camera in this price range


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2012)

@cool buddy...is it taken with flash or thats street light....but u r right there is little grain ...which cam is that?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 1, 2012)

@sujoyp - without flash, that's street light. Flash will totally block out the street light (I tried)
The camera is Canon IXUS 115 HS

I think this is the best cam for low light shooting under 10K. I had seen this in the reviews itself, that's why I bought it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2012)

canon IXUS 115HS is a good one...the whole HS series is superb...115, 220, 230 all have good reviews


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 1, 2012)

Again.. Nice pic toofan. 2nd one is special, love the natural background blur 

Some portrait for your C&C

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-jsu5pOYWWMk/TylIPS5UZNI/AAAAAAAAAPk/GUXI_cRtMD4/s720/veeresh.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2YvDuwwOV88/TylIQaXZGeI/AAAAAAAAAPs/aBin-_vIB7g/s720/IMG_0402-1.JPG


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 1, 2012)

^^ The first one is really looking good with that smoke


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2012)

@animesh nice portraits...tell ur friend to make round smokes...will look awesome


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 1, 2012)

@cool buddy .. Thanks.
@sujyop we tried, couldn't make the ring


----------



## arian29 (Feb 1, 2012)

@INS-ANI i like the second one.. nice 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6802284241_459484b280_b.jpg
Sunset Fun by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2012)

My first Flower macro...

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/1291/img3559b.jpg

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/4486/img3556nj.jpg

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/8183/img3558jn.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2012)

@arian beautiful shot

@nac I would suggest getting a colorful flower...my Photo guru says dont even try to get pic of white flower...its the most difficult color


----------



## toofan (Feb 3, 2012)

Animesh: 1st is excellent. 2nd is also good.
arian: nice shot.
nac: require sharpness and better exposure to really pop the subject.

Friends,
NOthing more to shoot these days, so sharing few fly shots made last month for your Critiques and feedback.

D90 + 50mm 1.8 + Kenko Extensions + Handheld. Thanks!

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7159/6811903681_9ee0da8c65_b.jpg

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7035/6811903267_37d0e98962_b.jpg
_DSC3562 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2012)

Vimal 2nd one is superb...good composition


----------



## Cool Buddy (Feb 4, 2012)

@Toofan - The second one is just amazing, the background looks a bit artificial though, I supposed you have post processed the image.



sujoyp said:


> @nac I would suggest getting a colorful flower...my Photo guru says dont even try to get pic of white flower...its the most difficult color



Very true, getting a white flower right is very difficult. Colourful flowers look very beautiful without much effort.
Also, it is better to get a flower from a plant. In these shots, the surface of the ground is also in focus, diluting the effect a bit. In a macro shot, everything except the subject should be out of focus

Take a look at these (my own shots)


Spoiler



*img221.imageshack.us/img221/4382/comingatyou.jpg

*img840.imageshack.us/img840/8782/pinkhibiscus.jpg


----------



## AmpleNM (Feb 4, 2012)

Xperia Arc
*i.imgur.com/6Ibs8.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Feb 4, 2012)

@nac distracting background.. subject aint clear..
@toofan 2 is nice 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7170/6815550111_764bcba314_b.jpg
Qutab Minar by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2012)

@AmpleNM post more shots of that tortoise ....walking, playing etc...in this shot its under the shell 

@arian ....loved ur shot...very wide

Today went to a lake and took some shots...my 55-200 was felling short for birds and I am soo sad coz of that   ..GOD please give me a Nikkor 300mm f/4 AFS + 1.4x teleconvertor soon

Ok few of my pics today

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IsOwQC9wnuQ/Tyz3pAUsmaI/AAAAAAAAHDE/uYBRKoauhds/s640/DSC_2363.JPG *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XmDZyEx1Wsc/Tyz3qq1dBOI/AAAAAAAAHDM/HwtRv-Q3daA/s640/DSC_2373.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ic6QeYUtCb4/Tyz3xA7w9MI/AAAAAAAAHDc/cL2I4JlXh4M/s640/DSC_2407.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-AvLqULL6r6k/Tyz3yLSg4XI/AAAAAAAAHDk/8Etz2dAAD6s/s640/DSC_2408.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-lpUeiz2ziUU/Tyz30ten4iI/AAAAAAAAHDs/KI85dJLaZEQ/s640/DSC_2416.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Mf_xumPOut8/Tyz32tMrPWI/AAAAAAAAHD0/OoLJNraxYLo/s640/DSC_2422.JPG *lh5.googleusercontent.com/-n9Tke0wYEkc/Tyz37VsL56I/AAAAAAAAHEM/4e7BfWH3e0c/s640/DSC_2441.JPG


----------



## a_medico (Feb 4, 2012)

^ very decent shots for a 250mm. You can do magic with 300+


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2012)

medico mine is 200mm  not even 250 ...


----------



## nac (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the comment. I'll sure work on those things when I click next time.

Arian,
Wiiiide shot...

Sujoy,
Last black and white bird looks cute...

Vimal,
These fly shots are sharper than the butterflies. May be the structure... I am not sure.


----------



## toofan (Feb 5, 2012)

cool Buddy: thanks for the feedback, the background is natural.
AmpleNM: please post smaller sizes.
arian: Very well composed.
sujoy: nice shots. 
Nac: thanks.

One more for you guys.

*img857.imageshack.us/img857/4191/dsc3761r.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6821194197_f5ab769aef_b.jpg
_DSC3801 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2012)

nice shots toofan  but shouldnt u try something new now then  taking pics which u have already mastered ....ur landscapes were nice...y not try landscaping with 18-105 and tripod 

Today again went to a new lake...it was awesome experience ...there were lots and lots of birds, still lots of migrating birds....

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-uZ5b2AbYIbg/Ty5w_kUvduI/AAAAAAAAHEc/POwLtpSKLFA/s640/DSC_2527_filtered.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-MJdvuF0Gdng/Ty5xA8lMSAI/AAAAAAAAHEk/kpV19VOqw0U/s640/bird1%2520small.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-a_vEoWvZxlg/Ty5xCNqvYOI/AAAAAAAAHEs/b737Pd_JdYQ/s800/bird%25202%2520small.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-2N-FUe-4CvY/Ty5xV2VzGZI/AAAAAAAAHE0/kQHO8ruIbas/s640/DSC_2474.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Feb 5, 2012)

@Sujoy Like all pics specially considering you are using 200 mm..

My first moon shots..Please advise how to take better moon shot (apart from getting more mm  .).

1 :
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/6823803403_0beb2120a9_z.jpg


2 :
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6823802381_6500d40620_z.jpg

3 :
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7157/6824634077_2cdf3c65a2_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2012)

mastervk Thanks

your 1st moon shot is overexposed...just darken it a bit with any PP software...it will look much better.
2nd shot is perfect...I see no problem


A happy Happy face of my dog ...Tuffy 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zgtiwWrmdQc/Ty7KXpRrxdI/AAAAAAAAHFE/jwneIVMBmFQ/s640/Tuffy11111111.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2012)

^^ What a lovely pic. Should have included ears in frame though.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

u r right medico...but my dog dont give this pose always...I just missed the tip of the ears


----------



## mastervk (Feb 6, 2012)

@ Sujoy how is the 3rd one now
Cute dog...should include ears completely...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

3rd one have less sharpness...wait I will do the editing for u

-------------------------------------------------------------

@mastervk ok here is the edit pic...I used ur 2nd pic for this...applied sharpness, contrast and reduced brightness

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-xU4jWJBI1G4/Ty7QvJwFwaI/AAAAAAAAHFM/BUH_Uqcdt34/s640/6823802381_6500d40620_z.jpg

ur pic was very low resolution(300x320) soo its looking bit bad...but just apply same settings on original one and it will look good


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2012)

@Sujoyp- Your first bird shot and centre bird shot (3rd pic) are awesome 

Also I didn't know pics of moon can be snapped so clearly with a digiCam?  At first when I saw these pics of moon, I thought they  were taken by telescope  lol


----------



## Anorion (Feb 6, 2012)

bird shots came out really well, do you keep a list of species you have shot ?

tried again, just scanned a clock




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/qJ5xK.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Feb 6, 2012)

I took these moon pics handheld with 250 mm..Tripod and 400mm/500 mm or tele converter will give very sharp details..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks dashing.sujay

Moon shots can be shot easily by any camera with good techniques and at least 200mm lens/zoom

@Anorion Thanks...no I dont keep a list of birds species...should I keep one?? I have no idea 

@mastervk If I can shoot good moon with 200 then u should be able to do it better with 250  
BTW y did u mention teleconvertor  Do u know TC can not be used below f4 aperture ...only lenses with f 1.8, f2,f2.8 and f4 fixed aperture can be used with TC ...
tripod is also not necessary....moon is bright enough to give u shutterspeed 1/60+ even at f8


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 6, 2012)

@Sujoyp Brilliant shots!! Tuffy is so cute! 

@mastervk shots are fine you just need to do some pp for moon shots.


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 6, 2012)

@Sujoyp Nice shot.. you need to keep the list of birds species as @Anorion suggested.
@mastervk  nice moon shots...

Here are few Roses from me from Winter Rose Exhibition... C &C Plz.
Used 50mm 1.8 lens rather than 18-55.

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7015/6828984967_f7694423da_z.jpg
IMG_6457 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7149/6828981805_d1f9e6ec2c_z.jpg
IMG_6443 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7147/6828978295_f95a27eebe_z.jpg
IMG_6403 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/6828969669_96a1ec2c39_z.jpg
IMG_6367 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr
5.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6828971757_ef77fd3bcd_z.jpg
IMG_6376 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr
6.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7022/6828973935_2b3ec3c8ca_z.jpg
IMG_6393 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr
7.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6828976389_56a3b24e03_z.jpg
IMG_6397 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

All Photos at Roses - a set on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks jagg and astroutkarsh

astroutkarsh ur roses r beautiful...very nicely taken


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Sujay 
Check all on Flickr & do comment...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

I will 1st update my profile in flicker...didnt upload anything from last 1-2 months


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 6, 2012)

@astroutkarsh Beautiful and very sharp Shots!!! 3rd n 6th are my fav!


----------



## mastervk (Feb 6, 2012)

love all beautiful roses..


----------



## arian29 (Feb 6, 2012)

@sujoyp The birds.. just awesome.. , tuffy aint doing much for me.. lovely dog though , flower4.. like it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks arian....I know tuffy's shot is not perfect with ears cut and white part overexposed...will take a better shot sometime and post again


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks @jagg89, @mastervk & @arian29.


----------



## nac (Feb 7, 2012)

Astroutkarsh,
Beautiful roses. Good work...

Sujoy,
Nice work sujoy, esp the collage. Very good...

Mastervk,
I kinda like the one with no touch up. 2nd one...


----------



## astroutkarsh (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks @nac.

Few Sunset, taken at Dahanu on 25th Dec 2012

C & C Plz. (no cropping & no PP on these snaps)

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7200/6845253849_9d52cd0164_z.jpg
IMG_6301 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7148/6845254837_71fb692e51_z.jpg
IMG_6332 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7199/6845255289_11b6509f8f_z.jpg
IMG_6338 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

Complete set Sunsets - a set on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2012)

good shots astroutkarsh


----------



## theserpent (Feb 9, 2012)

toofan said:


> Thanks Sujoy and MasterVk.
> Master Vk: 1st is good, I don't know what lens you are using but cropping excessievely reduces the IQ. for Birds a 400mm lens is must.
> Sujoy: yes, actaully Santanu helped me a lot to pick that lens from NC as you know he doesn't ships his items around.  That lens is a one in all macro lens. But 50mm 1.8 lens still rocks for the sharpness it provides.
> __________________________________________________________
> ...


Wow nice pics


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2012)

Posting some of my valentines day preparation pics...want to take something special this time 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lC4m-t8dvIU/TzTuGU67XLI/AAAAAAAAHFc/xBunZtvjga8/s640/DSC_2749.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4RWnOeLt7Qc/TzTuIDLSpmI/AAAAAAAAHFk/Ev5H8WsxooU/s640/DSC_2753.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-dWrtC5R8sIA/TzTuJBZRnFI/AAAAAAAAHFs/6VOYHy97EDM/s640/DSC_2760.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cFt1cn-uW1E/TzTuKc81CbI/AAAAAAAAHF0/EPWMBHUkWO4/s640/DSC_2772.JPG


----------



## Nipun (Feb 10, 2012)

^^WOW! They are awesome!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks nipun


----------



## toofan (Feb 10, 2012)

Astroutkarsh: Excellent rose series and landscapes. 3rd is a bit dull for me.

sujoy: soft images. the bokeh could be more sharp. Have you used manual focusing ?
One example shot though not a good one. 
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/2710/dsc3097o.jpg
____________________________________

Friends,

This Photograph I made early in the morning, wish I would have been there 15 mins before. 
for your critiques. Thanks.

D90+ 18-105mm + tripod (Cheap Vivitar).

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6851219671_6b6522219a_b.jpg
_DSC3968 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2012)

@toofan some other guys told me that bokeh is too sharp and should be softer....and yes did manual focus

here is one image what I actually want
*www.diyphotography.net/files/images/353392636_30c215ff3d.jpg

*this is not my shot *

I will try again now with other lightning


----------



## jagg89 (Feb 10, 2012)

@sujoyp Nice try but could have been better.. when i saw the 1st image i thought you might have gotten a shot like you posted above... 3rd one is the best! 

@toofan Beautiful shot of nainital! Would love to see more of your landscape shots


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks jagg....actually it was my 1st try...I can compose so many things like that but I am not getting much clear bokeh...the best I got was 3rd one  also there is some funda to keep the subject at a distance so that subject is in focus and those r out of focus....I am trying


----------



## mastervk (Feb 10, 2012)

some flowers

1:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6851778699_09f25f6a46_z.jpg

2:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/6851787207_7491c72498_z.jpg

@Vimal

like ur example shot ..How did you got such shot...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 10, 2012)

^^Nice..!! Specially last one


----------



## arian29 (Feb 11, 2012)

@toofan.. nice shots, @mastervk nice 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/6855493619_184cf7d96e_b.jpg
DSC_0670 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## Askana (Feb 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/KDNR0.jpg


----------



## Askana (Feb 11, 2012)

Pano Of Thane Station 

*i.imgur.com/1xRTn.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aonpv.jpg

Pano Of Belapur

*i.imgur.com/fa2rb.jpg


----------



## Askana (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunsets

*i.imgur.com/y7jjr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sjVwk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/OkvIJ.jpg


----------



## Askana (Feb 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/6pply.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2012)

Akshay all ur pics r good pano, chilli, sunset liked them all...

But please dont post such big pics which takes lot of time to load...try to post max 1024*768 or 800*600 pics


----------



## binarycodes (Feb 12, 2012)

Askana, nice pano but high noise level.

Also what sujoyp said above. Post a smaller size and link to the full size instead.


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 13, 2012)

Back here after long time, really nice posts by everyone.
I used my camera after almost 1 month 
here are some snaps i took today in one basketball match.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7051/6864678847_b92045aa53_z.jpg
Bundesliga Basketball by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/6864677973_905c287b85_z.jpg
Bundesliga Basketball by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6864677205_dfe2f5b9d1_z.jpg
Bundesliga Basketball by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2012)

kapil I liked the composition of 2nd one...good capture


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2012)

*Happy valentines Day to all*

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tvYePMauDxw/TzpUDHUIRvI/AAAAAAAAHF8/6RLyJY6MUlI/s800/DSC_2962111.jpg


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2012)

check this out -- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/152707-russia-color-century-ago.html#post1581785*


----------



## prabhu.wali (Feb 15, 2012)

ico said:


> check this out -- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/152707-russia-color-century-ago.html#post1581785*



timeless


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

Guys check this out - 5% flat off on ebay on *these* lenses. Use promo code = *LENSPROMO1*


----------



## mastervk (Feb 15, 2012)

@sujoy nice


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks mastervk


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 18, 2012)

An attempt of experiment with light
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IYN9HXQ5UW4/Tz8zTDaSrkI/AAAAAAAAAP4/KEnLPlJ2TH4/s912/IMG_0664-1.JPG


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2012)

Astro, Nice photos of sunset.

Sujoy, nice bokeh..

Kyjuvale, As always yours looks sharp...

Askana, Nice work...

Mastervk, I like the second one...

Few shots taken today morning...

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/7333/img3658o.jpg

*img560.imageshack.us/img560/3838/img3671r.jpg

*img593.imageshack.us/img593/3645/img3672w.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/6006/img3675r.jpg

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/7141/img3683l.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 18, 2012)

INS-ANI said:


> An attempt of experiment with light
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-IYN9HXQ5UW4/Tz8zTDaSrkI/AAAAAAAAAP4/KEnLPlJ2TH4/s912/IMG_0664-1.JPG



How come did you take this photo? Cam, settings, setup? 

Its simply superb!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2012)

@nac ur 2nd sunset pic is awesome


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 18, 2012)

@Dashing.Sanjay
I used Canon 1100D, 30s exposure. The book was kept on granite kitchen slab, hence the reflection.
For the 30sec period, I was turning pages and trying to light them with torch.
Its not exactly what i had expected, but will get there in a while.
And yeah.. pp in picasa.


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 18, 2012)

@Sujoy & nac: thanks for comments

@Ins-Ani: nice snap
@Nac: 3rd one is best.

here Karneval is going on, here is one snap from karneval (some more in Flickr)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/6893006421_8c60acf261_z.jpg
Karneval (in Bonn) by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 18, 2012)

INS,
Nice attempt. I thought it was table lamp. First I didn't notice the paper flipping. Sure you will get what you want in few attempts.

Thanks Sujoy and Kjuvale.... Sujoy that was Sunrise


----------



## a_medico (Feb 20, 2012)

*The Cart*

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5271/img11572.jpg


----------



## Anish (Feb 20, 2012)

@matervk: Impressive! What camera do you use?


----------



## mastervk (Feb 20, 2012)

@Anish Thanks. I am using canon 550D..Tokina 100 mm macro lens..


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 22, 2012)

snap from Karneval in Cologne 


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7200/6918674583_b4ee9972c0_z.jpg
Deko of life, Its Karneval !! by digitman2006, on Flickr

* got new Hoya HD polfilter, will post some snaps soon (when we have clear sky  )


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2012)

kapil u cross-processed the image???


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 22, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> kapil u cross-processed the image???



Yes, I did some processing (did not know its cross-processing, thanks for info ). I liked this shade for this photo, was just playing with some tones.
Here is the original one:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7050/6773679034_200d5c5b26_z.jpg
Copy by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2012)

Kapil I knew it coz its there as 1 click cross process button in picasa software 

see the difference 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-M7SBY1-2bO4/T0TnxFovTOI/AAAAAAAAHOA/6dn-JIXc5GI/s800/Desktop.jpg


tried an old composition(done by many expertly)...but not much success 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-W-UE05DZum8/T0UNqCZrNaI/AAAAAAAAHOQ/zY21T9tP_zM/s800/DSC_3088.JPG


----------



## a_medico (Feb 22, 2012)

*The cart*

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/5271/img11572.jpg





*Vibrant rusts*

*img809.imageshack.us/img809/5217/img11343.jpg





*Isolated and ignored*

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/4567/img10672.jpg


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 25, 2012)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gvP5vbeNqGI/T0ilKBJ6z6I/AAAAAAAAAQY/G_qGspUmXxo/s576/IMG_0672-small.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Feb 26, 2012)

_Ful-bat_ is what we used to call badminton in our childhood days. _Batminttal_ is what my barber calls it. First try on my hand on badminton photography in a very low light situation. Will be clicking and posting more in coming days.

1.
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/9076/img1233sf.jpg


2.
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/7834/img1256l.jpg


3.
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/9089/img1267th.jpg


4.
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/5430/img1226c.jpg


5.
*img703.imageshack.us/img703/425/img1252e.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2012)

nice idea and concept medico


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 26, 2012)

Some portraits
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-NMadRCDQDgI/T0pHtLOo7KI/AAAAAAAAAQs/kqLMg7UIsac/s512/IMG_0842-002.JPG 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-pECxSNhyaGg/T0pH0kjlO0I/AAAAAAAAAQ0/IALGrBdfmEI/s720/IMG_0795-003.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1nB96qUegNA/T0pHpH7x3bI/AAAAAAAAAQk/ugx6SH1FkYI/s512/IMG_0738-001.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2012)

@animesh donno y but I liked ur hand most 

Some pics taken at a lake nearby 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-twgO_F9GBpg/T0pROB3db4I/AAAAAAAAHQg/shmDn9TzcPE/s640/DSC_3351.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-wIvKI6KGpaE/T0pRPRhWaHI/AAAAAAAAHQo/gJLXEYx33no/s640/DSC_3355.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-EbHXcTUe9Pg/T0pRMUinNHI/AAAAAAAAHQY/NojsUI4sa4s/s640/DSC_3329.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-HWiCWu6fHO0/T0pRLH3VS-I/AAAAAAAAHQQ/SAWK8UOTQL4/s640/DSC_3240.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-aAwBHJSXv1s/T0pRJ6jwgEI/AAAAAAAAHQI/J5gW2VmpUAE/s640/DSC_3208.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-BGkLsnBVN-c/T0pRIFSAJNI/AAAAAAAAHQA/UU5h9P8MVHA/s640/DSC_3174.JPG


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 26, 2012)

@sujyop
Even i find the hand pic better, incidentally it was a test shot to check lights from window.

I like your first two pic, I tried few myself but i suck at nature photography


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2012)

Animesh I just cant stay at single genre of photography ... I just keep clicking everything 

BTW today I saw *D300s+Nikon AFS 600mm f4 *and it was just a bazooka...cant be used hand held..and cost around 5 lac...a guy was using it there
One more guy was using a 7D+canon 500mm lens 
I just felt like a point and shoot user with them


----------



## INS-ANI (Feb 26, 2012)

In similar scenario i used to hv similar feeling, the only difference was that i wanted to point and shoot a gun to run away with their gears


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2012)

ha ha ha...true animesh


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2012)

Ins, All the three are good.

Sujoy, First and last looks good.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks nac ....where r u nowdays ...no new pics...no new questions 

Some insects I found today...BG is still bad coz I dont get them in garden but in my house 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JurrqHciQEY/T0xYjPatS3I/AAAAAAAAHQ8/1ZPK-iKYRS0/s640/DSC_3473.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-TijGEpP8G_I/T0xYkEWx8RI/AAAAAAAAHRE/gGCudSLHGD4/s800/DSC_34511111.jpg


----------



## Garbage (Feb 28, 2012)

Though I don't usually post images here, here are some. 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/--_W1hDdfpOI/TtJncLjrIOI/AAAAAAAABSA/pUE24aaXXNw/s912/DSC_0096.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-HfC-h0H3JmM/TtJqAEqcQ3I/AAAAAAAABU4/q2KygXUSqGM/s640/DSC_0126.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wz48HerHkp4/TtJ3Au2HNRI/AAAAAAAABlo/UmtDSoxUfQk/s912/DSC_0289.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-ijqDPU1dRPY/TtJjBVIhDBI/AAAAAAAABNw/6OeanmV8uds/s912/DSC_0057.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cqKjKDTTo5U/TtJgoRVySBI/AAAAAAAABKw/e4kFlDoZQJs/s912/DSC_0023.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-U3jXFVwjRtk/TtJowe4RCaI/AAAAAAAABTY/8LtYM51YpjY/s912/DSC_0106.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CLcfLCqnzKM/TtJ6Cewl9uI/AAAAAAAABmY/DWRgC58T_VY/s912/DSC_0296.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-02YvW2DyHHw/TtJ8bgEZunI/AAAAAAAABnI/6dukM0EnLcs/s912/DSC_0303.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

@garbage I liked ur 2nd pic most...although ur dokla pic can be improved


----------



## Garbage (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are some more:

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-yvjgpcK7P4U/T0zESdG69bI/AAAAAAAAB00/fz4J7QrjF2o/s912/DSC_6302.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-mgQBJyOt9qQ/T0zE5_IQAYI/AAAAAAAAB1c/Tt9zHlogjeE/s912/DSC_0316.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uWgWETcmbCE/T0zD7-Jn5FI/AAAAAAAAB0k/YimBx1FoLeY/s912/DSC_6204.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-4S7PvlETcNw/T0zEPBNBUrI/AAAAAAAAB0s/jdWd4Q3y880/s912/DSC_6281.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-h-dwBpNtv5s/T0zEd_-i-MI/AAAAAAAAB1E/VmcGDNaWhYQ/s912/DSC_6324.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-RVbD1KsXN_s/T0zFRZB5OUI/AAAAAAAAB10/ciheHjmmKVA/s912/DSC_0397.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2012)

I liked the misty house here...u need a bit post processing using any software to make it more ghosty


----------



## toofan (Feb 29, 2012)

Very interesting shots by many. some has improved a lot with there macros and still progressing. due to a borraowed connection I could not make to this forum.

D90 + Kit lens.

Posting for your Critiques and valuable suggestions.

D90+ 18-105mm Lens. thanks

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6793687682_4c7f0c1719_b.jpg

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6793687976_f75cfebb72_b.jpg
_DSC4045 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 29, 2012)

nice reflections vimal ...long exposure shot .....
ur net is down  thats the reason u r inactive everywhere

Took some droplet shots yesterday...and postprocessed them with picasa 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-UcvWBfTKSiU/T0ym_1DEsvI/AAAAAAAAHRQ/S1YYZX8PdVo/s640/DSC_3568.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-qztbYgLI8B8/T0ynC4bS_OI/AAAAAAAAHRY/-XhRUOKZHsw/s640/DSC_3576.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-ggwN2EiGpJI/T0ynFHY5X7I/AAAAAAAAHRg/hL4BnpaC0Qk/s640/DSC_3602.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oBqT1Lackp4/T0ynLQLlkUI/AAAAAAAAHRw/twF2Hm-ucXs/s640/DSC_3625.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LBFIfeEogj4/T0ynN9N5p_I/AAAAAAAAHR4/B4oaBFV-1iw/s640/DSC_3630.JPG


----------



## AmpleNM (Feb 29, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/i6tfQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nN0gk.jpg


----------



## astroutkarsh (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice shot @Toofan, I liked 2nd one most.
@Sujay
Good Shots ..., I liked the Last one.
you use Picasa for PP, Is it good ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2012)

@astroutkarsh yes the new picasa is good...there r lots of shortcut options...just u have to determine which to use and how much


----------



## skr (Mar 3, 2012)

My recent trip to Kukke Sri Subramanya, a piligrimage place nestled in the beautiful western ghats.


The Gopura

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7053/6949342405_c166cda0b0_z.jpg
IMG_1266 by skr sx130, on Flickr


Light of Divinity 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6803231752_77408d3bd2_z.jpg
IMG_1252 by skr sx130, on Flickr


A hazy morning... a beautiful experience!!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6803229250_c955e0c4f8_z.jpg
IMG_1193 by skr sx130, on Flickr


Yet another hazy greens....

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6949341623_357043fbee_z.jpg
IMG_1212 by skr sx130, on Flickr


A beautiful garden!!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6949340385_290af42e74_z.jpg
IMG_1197 by skr sx130, on Flickr


Always divine... The Cow!!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7189/6803230804_8b75a939a3_z.jpg
IMG_1203 by skr sx130, on Flickr


An attempt at panoramic capturing.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7069/6949343255_dba236fdc7_z.jpg
Pan1 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2012)

1st temple shot is super

My try with strawberry drop ...didnt come as good as I hoped 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-jlsCFNt2mU4/T1JecTOlmvI/AAAAAAAAHSM/QcUiev-N7QU/s800/DSC_3690.JPG


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Shillong Panoroma pic, my cam does not have panoroma, took the pics with the trees as reference and stitched them together manually with Paint.NET, not good with photoshop, so couldn't blend them in.

*i.imgur.com/RBYY7.jpg

Actual pic is some 11000 pixels wide, will use it when I buy a tri monitor setup(I can dream, can't I?)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2012)

hey tkin can u give me the 3 files at 800x600 res...I will try to stitch them in photoshop


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> hey tkin can u give me the 3 files at 800x600 res...I will try to stitch them in photoshop


Sure, give me a sec will ya.



sujoyp said:


> hey tkin can u give me the 3 files at 800x600 res...I will try to stitch them in photoshop


Check PM.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2012)

@tkin...ur 1st shot is bit different in color soo its just not matching up

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5HmBsWltnac/T1J4so-zf2I/AAAAAAAAHSU/d0qOyNDq934/s800/Untitled_Panorama1.jpg


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the join, yeah, one of the perils of not having auto panoroma and manual white balance controls, all pics taken in full auto, so color came out different.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2012)

yaah...I take panorama with tripod  its easy that way..

This one is blending 3 pics together with photoshop

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-IQGXTO_LKVw/TyGf09PwGvI/AAAAAAAAHA8/CsL0f50noh0/s800/DSC_2062.JPG


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Friend captured it I did the rest.

*i.imgur.com/T3mK1.jpg

Was looking through some pages and some of the pics are really amazing.


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 5, 2012)

@sujyop I am glad u finally had success with water droplets.
regarding the panaroma shot, can you try to decrease the brightness to match the level of adjacent pics and then merge them.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2012)

Animesh I tried but the whole white balance is different...colors r just not matching

And regarding droplets...I am still not satisfied  ...now I want various shapes..and  still dont have perfect idea what to splash...maybe ice will do


----------



## arian29 (Mar 7, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7179/6959558501_ff2729c07e_b.jpg
HillTop by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

nice sceneric place arian29

but y didnt u go to the edge of the cliff to take the shot


----------



## arian29 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks.. actually we were late for the glacier treck so had to rush.. ;P someone even came in the path of my shot.. left corner.. didnt want to crop it


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

glacier treck  wow


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice pics by everyone. Sujoy: really nice droplet shot.

Right now I am in Innsbruck in Austria for conference and its really beautiful city surrounded by snowy mountains.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/6960309661_3f165a2c43_z.jpg
Innsbruck by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/6814214208_a643b51af6_z.jpg
Innsbruck by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks kapil

ur 2nd pic is good..very colorful

But 1st pic is looking curved...


----------



## arian29 (Mar 7, 2012)

Destination

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7206/6815100094_a6bb361150_b.jpg
DSC00651 by doomslyr, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7190/6961215453_12f5fff3f8_b.jpg
DSC00665 by doomslyr, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7049/6961215241_6f3327a8f9_b.jpg
DSCN1126 by doomslyr, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7191/6961215057_d6be804c78_b.jpg
IMG_0430 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

nice shot arian29...where did u shoot them 

some more splash pics 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MEYkGz-cTMI/T1cm6InVevI/AAAAAAAAHSg/d-MK6_wQvWg/s640/DSC_38181111.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-dbgPnysavmM/T1cm8XtkR2I/AAAAAAAAHSo/WS515lgST3c/s640/DSC_3824111.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eq7a-g1Hpfk/T1cnAH7w4AI/AAAAAAAAHSw/_-1McTdwwuI/s640/DSC_3862.JPG


----------



## a_medico (Mar 7, 2012)

Kapil, second pic is stunning.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 7, 2012)

@sujoy its Ilaka glacier, 8hrs treck from McLeod Gunj near Dharamsala.

How do u make the drop.. you do it or someone else ? Do u use timer ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2012)

8 hrs treck...thats too much 

I use a water container which we generally take for holidays...put on a higher place...and start the knob with drop by drop...soo its kind of automatic dropper 

Nope timer is of no use...just manual focus ur cam on the spot where drop is falling and use flash use f8-f11...just do trial and error with timing and u will soon get the timing right


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 7, 2012)

For taking those drops, you must have reduced shutter timing ? (don't kill me if there's no setting like that  )


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

actually if u can shoot in direct sunlight u can use shutter speed of 1/1200-1/1600 but when shooting indoor u will not be able to give enough light to keep that shutter speed.

solution is use flash...but flash can not be used faster than 1/200 but we can freeze the drops with that


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^Thanks. tomorrow is my photography day


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 8, 2012)

@Sujoy and Medico: thanks for comments.
Sujoy: first pic is curve maybe because i took multiple shots from same position and then stitched them together. 

today the weather was much better here are two more :

 *farm8.staticflickr.com/7062/6816291048_0e3b572990_z.jpg
Innsbruck by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7052/6962409305_ef228b37a5_z.jpg
Innsbruck by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Mar 8, 2012)

sujoy: nice experiments. 
Kapil: good as always.
Arian: nice series, look for some interesting compos. i.e. placing the subject that the important areas in a frame.


Made some Indoor portraits, Posting for Critiques and suggestions.

D90+ 50mm 1.8 lens + Vivitar 285HV and Nissing Di 622 Mk II.  Thanks

1. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7059/6817603854_975b146d48_b.jpg
2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6817603790_1d42f2e514_b.jpg

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/6817603904_de689e00a7_b.jpg
_DSC4824 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

@vimal nice portraits...its looking perfect... now start taking portrait professionally 

3rd one is superb


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^Ya 3rd one is good, but shouldn't the girl should smile?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

bro dont u see models shows attitude while photoshoot and dont smile to all the pics


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

Yep  but she doesn't appears to be a model


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

tried light photography

used 20 sec exposure...and wrote the whole word togather...its fun...will do more experiements with this 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-eAPGCeJNPhY/T1iRMOgfdtI/AAAAAAAAHS4/iAdYzy4zq0I/s800/DSC_4021.JPG


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 8, 2012)

^thats very good sujoy, how did you do that? Is it clicked or photoshop made?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

Its bit difficult then I thought actually
1. set a dark room
2. put ur DSLR on a tripod and set shutter speed = 20" (20 second)
3. take a torch in hand ....put camera at 10 sec self timer mode
4. click the cam button and run at the place
5. As soon as it click dance with the torch to write in the air  do this before it make a click sound again
6. it takes time to save...do some PP like darken the image very much so that only u can see the light and no other object...remove all artifacts...and is done


----------



## arian29 (Mar 8, 2012)

nice shots @toofan.. @sujoy.. do u use nd filter ?
ill be going to haridwar n rishikesh in april and will carry the 50mm and the 18-55mm  with me. i was wondering if a monopod would be handy? maybe while taking night shots ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2012)

I dont have ND filter...coz good nd filter cost too much ....and anyways we dont have flowing water or sea near my city ...I wont require it.

I was thinking of getting circular polariser...or maybe graduated ND filter is more useful..

monopod is handy but can not replace tripod..u have to balance the monopod with ur hand anyways
go with tripod ...thats a better idea for night landscapes


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2012)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got a new DSLR bag today the Lowepro pro Runner 200 AW 

Its very big and easily adjust all my lenses, ET, reverse ring, flash, other accesories and can take up  one 70-200 2.8 attached and 2 more 70-300 togather (just for reference)

here is the pic after I put everything inside 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-F48lDjUljoA/T1obHCXWOcI/AAAAAAAAHTA/MSsVCe29mWg/s800/DSC059491111.jpg


----------



## manashp9876 (Mar 9, 2012)

congrats sujay, whats the price?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2012)

It cost me Rs.3850 at flipkart ...but it can be bought for Rs.3500 from a ebay power seller...i got it from flipkart coz they r giving a free branded lens cleaner with it


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 9, 2012)

You didn't used 10% coupon with it?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 9, 2012)

Congrats. Looks good and adequately cushioned. How much?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

@sujay ....I dont have any 10% coupen of any site 

@medico it cost me 3850+a free lenspen


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

^Damn, the new coupon is viral since 3 days. You could have saved 385 bucks 
Do check deal thread regularly (although I didn't posted this there, but I will surely from next time).


----------



## arian29 (Mar 10, 2012)

congrats Sujoy.. how abt everyones bag shots.. .. here mine 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7066/6822708750_f300f970e8_b.jpg
WP_000061 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/6968832713_02b935cb04_b.jpg
WP_000063 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

arian urs is lowepro slingshot 202??  I was thinking of getting it...but it does not fit 300mm f4 and I am going to get that this year 


Some pics for today

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-zaPAjyd023U/T1sCUnBbswI/AAAAAAAAHTI/VMrmYT1A5zI/s640/DSC_4060.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yT9XwcvhAC4/T1sCYLZqYLI/AAAAAAAAHTY/ELDwROJYY60/s640/DSC_4075.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MwvlYR0_NKw/T1sCZ28WGbI/AAAAAAAAHTg/EPkItBfHSBE/s640/DSC_4103.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-NN6C8qhABQI/T1sCgCVdM2I/AAAAAAAAHTo/0Jhp7gqWCoU/s800/edit.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4BxPUzaMVXg/T1sEgu4VGsI/AAAAAAAAHTw/lMFWON790V0/s640/DSC_4064.JPG


----------



## arian29 (Mar 10, 2012)

lovely shots Sujoy.. what place is it ?  ya its the 202.. the 300mm jusssst.. fits in.. i have to remove the center compartment for that..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

I shot these from my home itself...these birds come daily just that they r too quick and today I patiently waited for them to settle down to take pics 

I really wanted to go for sling bag coz they r easy to carry around...but the bag was costlier also and that 300mm was another issue


----------



## binarycodes (Mar 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Damn, the new coupon is viral since 3 days. You could have saved 385 bucks
> Do check deal thread regularly (although I didn't posted this there, but I will surely from next time).



I couldn't find any place in flipkart to use a coupon code. Some coupon codes are floating around, but the problem where do I enter them? I have gone through the order process 3/4 times but ...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

binarycodes said:


> I couldn't find any place in flipkart to use a coupon code. Some coupon codes are floating around, but the problem where do I enter them? I have gone through the order process 3/4 times but ...



When did I said coupons were for flipkart?  They were for ebay.


----------



## binarycodes (Mar 10, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> When did I said coupons were for flipkart?  They were for ebay.



Ah lol, sujoy bought from flipkart and your suggesting coupon seemed to imply the same.  Anyhow, I can still see some coupon code for flipkart in FlipKart.com Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for flipkart.com, guess its fake then


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 10, 2012)

Oops, my bad  Anyways no coupon works for flipkart AFAIK.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2012)

I was getting the same bag from a powerseller in ebay for Rs.3500 
But I setteled for flipkart coz they were giving a free lenspen lens cleaner costing 500 free

That lenspen is a standard company...soo I took the deal


----------



## Stuge (Mar 11, 2012)

I visited Gujarat  (Rann Festival) recently .Pretty awesome place specially White rann of kutch .

These are the few pictures from the trip ,which I'm posting here 

Watching the Earth Rotate: White rann of Kutch 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6750059027_3d549e98cc_z.jpg

Black and White Version

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6761607147_16d60701ee_z.jpg
This was shot 7km's from Dhordo Village .Dhordo is about 80km north of Bhuj[major town of Kutch in the state of Gujarat]. I've earlier posted single shot from the 68 shots taken in total .My plan was to shoot 2 hours of star trail,but like I said earlier our bus got stuck in sand so I had to cut short. Given a chance ,I would love to go again to complete the Star Trails 

D700 + 68 Pictures stacked of 30 sec each, which is about 34minutes in total.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6734382733_3d9d3cc7b7_z.jpg

Note:This is HDR of 5 images .
Equipment 700 + 24-85mm +iso200 + Velbon CF tripod .

Facing the Moon

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7017/6718893651_5b0b3691da_z.jpg

Wandering At Night-Rann of Kutch


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7144/6742993945_0bc25d5244_z.jpg
This place was about 2 km's from our tent where we stayed in Dhordo.It was very dark even in moon light .Thanks to led torch ,which I bought just before the trip .

D700 +Flash +Lee Orange Gel used to colour the foreground + 124.5sec + iso200

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Bhuj Palace

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7156/6772092161_c6f5810a0d_z.jpg

Prag Mahal is a 19th century palace in the city of Bhuj -Gujarat.It was designed by the famous architect Colonel Henry Saint Wilkins in the Italian Gothic style. Gujarat Earthquake o[ 7.7 Richter scale] in 2001 did a lot of damage to it and repair work is still going on .

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Kala Dungar 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6797783481_64050d8de3_z.jpg

Kalo Dungar/Kala Dungar/ Black Hill is the highest point in Kutch [462 Meter or 1515 Feet]

Dungar in Local Language i.e Kutchi language Means :Mountain.It is 100km north of Bhuj ,and famous for 400 year old "Dattatreya Temple" .

D90 +70-300mm Vr + iso200

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6722869483_5450885b73_z.jpg


This was taken just before the moonrise in Dasada village -Gujarat

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7157/6729451765_e92403d984_z.jpg


Wandering in Desert II

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7056/6902360381_67c3d99797_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7056/6902360381_67c3d99797_z.jpg

This is in Continuation  of Rann of Kutch series i.e Wandering in Desert II .Picture is a composite of images* i.e Stars stacked in lighten mode .Light Source :Moonlight

*‎70 images for stars at 30 sec (800iso) and 2min exposure for foreground @iso200 at F8 16mm.Rest is all processing


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2012)

wow ...awesome shots stuge ....what do u mean by 70 shots stacked togather with each of 30 sec exposure

U mean to say u set up ut tripod and took 70 shots each of 30sec .....dont the sensor get heated up...
and how did u stack them togather...photoshop??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2012)

Real good shots stuge. How did you get that encircling effect? 

And how are your pics so bright even in night conditions as mentioned by you, especially the wandering in rann of kachch pic. 

And you must consider sending your pics in some photo competition.


----------



## helion (Mar 11, 2012)

@Stuge

Excellent.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 11, 2012)

awsome shots @Stuge .. 
Lately i am having trouble with the slingshot bag.. especially when i am hiking or trekking.. i have my big bacgpack and then i cannot have the slingshot with it.. finally i ordered the Lowepro Adventura 160.. hope its a good choice..
Its for my haridwar rishikesh trip.. will carry my cousin's Velbon CX Mini tripod too..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2012)

Lowepro Adventura 160 looks small

*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTXmCWZ_QYrI7zuE3QAeeYRYxtLk6mH_LN1_t4-SdKkslIhpFD54g

I think it will carry less than ur slingshot


----------



## Renny (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a Fujifilm C20 cam (very entry level, 2.9K), when I take pics in dark/night conditions the black looks washed out, technically whats the reason for this? The same happens even in my N73.

Is there any tool/software which can compensate this?


----------



## noob (Mar 11, 2012)

Stuge : Excellent shots. Please give a detailed explanation. And yes, wondering if sensor gets heated.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> I have a Fujifilm C20 cam (very entry level, 2.9K), when I take pics in dark/night conditions the black looks washed out, technically whats the reason for this? The same happens even in my N73.
> 
> Is there any tool/software which can compensate this?



Its normal and it happens coz of flash ....when pro people takes pic at night and black looks clear black thats due to no flash used 

u can use any software and increase the contrast


----------



## arian29 (Mar 12, 2012)

@sujoy ya its smaller but should be good for my purpose.. as ill be carrying 2 lenses (one mounted and one extra) and few accessories..


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2012)

arian29 said:


> @sujoy ya its smaller but should be good for my purpose.. as ill be carrying 2 lenses (one mounted and one extra) and few accessories..



okk...I was already using Tamrac Velocity 6x Bag which can carry DSLR+attached lens and 1 extra lens ...its also good


----------



## Stuge (Mar 12, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Real good shots stuge. How did you get that encircling effect?
> 
> And how are your pics so bright even in night conditions as mentioned by you, especially the wandering in rann of kachch pic.
> 
> And you must consider sending your pics in some photo competition.


 Full Moon plus flash + long exposure + Patience .e 2-3 mins to get the foreground exposed. 


noob said:


> Stuge : Excellent shots. Please give a detailed explanation. And yes, wondering if sensor gets heated.



I've given exif in most of the pictures .Full tutorial for  each and every picture will not be easy here .Tell me for which picture you want detailed explanation.

Sensor heating doesn't affect picture of  4-5 min exposure long.



sujoyp said:


> wow ...awesome shots stuge ....what do u mean by 70 shots stacked togather with each of 30 sec exposure
> 
> U mean to say u set up ut tripod and took 70 shots each of 30sec .....dont the sensor get heated up...
> and how did u stack them togather...photoshop??




Stacked in Lighten mode using  Photoshop .

No ,Sensor won't get heated up for 30 sec exposure .I've no clue why you guys are so worried about sensor heating :O


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2012)

Stuge it was just a noob question  thanks for clearing it up


----------



## binarycodes (Mar 12, 2012)

@stuge

awesome pics


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome shots Stuge. I was also planning a trip to Rann of Kutch later this year, will bombard you with some last minute doubts then 

Guys, finally after months of head scratching, bought Panasonic Lumix FZ150 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/show-off/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-467.html#post1604124

Also bought a Sony VCT-R100 portable tripod, now looking for a camera bag that can carry all the cables & accessories. Need some suggestions. My budget for it is around 1.5K. 

Also since FZ150 has 52mm threads, I want to try out different filters, but don't want to spend so much on branded filters as of now. I want to experiment and then will get better filters. What do you guys think? Also should I go for a UV filter? I'm skeptical about the added weight to the lens barrel in the long run.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 14, 2012)

The adventura 160.. was a little concerned about the space but its good.. holds one zoom lens, kit lens(attached), charger, filters an few small stuff.. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/6981412021_21e7118054_b.jpg
WP_000066 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2012)

@sriharsha_madineni good choice...u would be happy with it for a long time

for a superzoom u wont have to worry about the safety of lenses and superzoom is smaller too...so just get a descent bag like Lowepro Adventura TLZ 25

Flipkart.com: Lowepro Adventura TLZ 25 Shoulder Bag: Camera Bag

@arian29 ur bag looks nice but space is less....my tamrac 6x can also carry the same 

*www.gaffarbhaiandsons.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/la-5766-l2-250x212.jpg
with little adjustment I can carry D3100+55-200 attached and extra lens or flash in this


----------



## Renny (Mar 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Its normal and it happens coz of flash ....when pro people takes pic at night and black looks clear black thats due to no flash used
> 
> u can use any software and increase the contrast



Thanks, is there any other better way than increasing the contrast?


----------



## INS-ANI (Mar 14, 2012)

Intel,Bangalore office view from my office.
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-5Q6UBK2pHbM/T2CbICyAkVI/AAAAAAAAARA/QR1bUWwjdPo/s720/IMG_0870-001.JPG


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2012)

nice pic animesh

@Xccentricity post a sample pic here, I will see whats the real problem


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions guys. I was looking at the same models yesterday but was thinking if those are too big for FZ150.

How is caselogic dcb 304?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 15, 2012)

caselogic dcb 304 looks good...whats the price..

I suggested lowepro one coz its a very good brand and the bag was just Rs.900 one...big enough for ur superzoom


----------



## Stuge (Mar 15, 2012)

Prag Mahal [Bhuj Palace]

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7201/6837572348_2de16b9146_b.jpg

thanks everyone


----------



## arian29 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice shot @INS-ANI and Stuge 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7036/6983987611_c5b1f287e0_b.jpg
WP_000070 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 15, 2012)

congrats arian for CX mini...but isnt it bit small

good shot stuge


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> caselogic dcb 304 looks good...whats the price..
> 
> I suggested lowepro one coz its a very good brand and the bag was just Rs.900 one...big enough for ur superzoom



Actually I want to carry all the cables, charger & other accessories in one bag, hence looking for one which accommodates all. I liked the lowepro's better, Looking at the Rezo & Adventure series.

@arian
Congo


----------



## arian29 (Mar 16, 2012)

at Jaipur..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/6840723484_e76388057b_b.jpg
Jai Garh Fort by doomslyr, on Flickr

close but not quite as i expected..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/6986844271_766666fba2_b.jpg
Johri Bazaar by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

@arian the door pic is superb


----------



## arian29 (Mar 16, 2012)

why do they make zoom lenses without VR.. is it of any good ?
Flipkart.com: Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6G (4.3x) Lens: Lens

Also hows this..
 *www.flipkart.com/tamron-af-70-300m...OkogePtcxUzo5Scg--&icmpid=reco_pp_same_lens_4  OR   *www.flipkart.com/sigma-70-300mm-f-...xl1h7k+y3yp+_3BA--&icmpid=reco_pp_same_lens_1


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2012)

The nikon AF 70-300 without VR is one of the worst of nikons lineup...just read its review and u will come to know about it

between those sigma and tamron, Tamron is better...it have good sharpness as good as nikon...but remember both have micro motor thats much slower to focus than nikons AFS motor.
Also VR is not there soo u have to always see that u should keep the shutter speed high enough like @300mm shutter speed should be around 450 (300*1.5x crop factor)
Than only u will get sharp pic ....soo u can use these for at day time but forget using them even after 5 PM


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 17, 2012)

arian29 said:


> why do they make zoom lenses without VR.. is it of any good ?
> Flipkart.com: Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6G (4.3x) Lens: Lens
> 
> Also hows this..
> Flipkart.com: Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro (for Nikon Digital SLR) Lens: Lens  OR   Flipkart.com: Sigma 70-300mm F/4-5.6 DG Macro (for Nikon Digital SLR) Lens: Lens




well if u want something that'll keep u goin for a few years look no further Flipkart.com: Nikon AF-S VR Zoom-Nikkor 70-300 mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED (4.3x) Lens: Lens


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

Trying Product Photography after long time

Samsung Omnia W 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-vIiaEVOOqZk/T2NNVOUqnqI/AAAAAAAAHU0/H0ZFfYmClz8/s640/DSC_4154.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iSSplDNS8OM/T2ReejTFtVI/AAAAAAAAHUw/hWvI9Ox0IjM/s640/DSC_4177.JPG

BTW howz my logo below


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7069/6843338436_ccdff312b9_b.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7200/6989466105_f8cdd54c0d_b.jpg



sujoyp said:


> BTW howz my logo below



Black patch at the bottom kind of distract eyes.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@faun  nice shots 

what do u suggest..If I dont keep it black my logo will not look good

Or else I have to change the color of logo from white to maybe red or brown and make it transparent


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Or else I have to change the color of logo from white to maybe red or brown and make it transparent



Yeah, make it unobtrusive. A translucent at the corner will be much better IMO.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 17, 2012)

like the 1st one @Faun 
@Sujoy the Samsung logo isn't in focus or is it the scratch guard.., i like the 1st one 
guess ill create my logo too


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@arian29 ...truth is in 1st one windows logo is not in focus and in 2nd samsungs logo is not in focus   I tried many times but when I increase f-no to more than f10 it becomes very dark ...flash cant be used coz of reflection


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

^^aren't you supposed to have lower f number to get focus on whole thing without any blurring ?


----------



## arian29 (Mar 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^aren't you supposed to have lower f number to get focus on whole thing without any blurring ?



lower f number (stops) ull get point focus.. like f1.8 etc.. larger f stops, you'll get wide focus (more stuff in focus) like f5.6 etc


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@Faun If I use lower f-no like f4 or f2.8 I will get lesser area in focus ....but If i use bigger f-nos like f11, f14 I will have more area in focus..

Ok I tried with my logo and came to conclusion that if the page is white I have to use the black bar at the bottom...the logo is not looking good in full black
but if background is colored then I can use the white transparent one

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-VhkGI9lqmC8/T2SWETfJheI/AAAAAAAAHU8/Zwf0N08lL6k/s640/DSC_1601.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Mar 17, 2012)

nice logo sujoy.. what do you suggest.. use my name or use an alias or nickname, for my logo.. ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks for the quick brush up guys 

Keeping the focal length lower will help with deep DOF too.


----------



## arian29 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sujoy inspired gonna try my 1st product photography.. 

@ Faun
[YOUTUBE]*youtu.be/uzedefUXARE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are a few test shots from my new FZ150 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7201/6989897097_8a8882a112_z.jpg
SGSII by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7210/6843774644_35d97b06ff_z.jpg
VIT University by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7045/6843776872_5846bd0a83_z.jpg
Helios by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/6843778634_8fd6179988_z.jpg
The Messengers by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/6989904887_00dc97fd0b_z.jpg
The Notorious VIT Krow  by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7046/6843782524_de38977a3b_z.jpg
Helios Again by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7190/6989912511_5ee911386c_z.jpg
J Block by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone of you use Depth of Field preview button ?

@harsha
trick for the 3rd shot ?


----------



## arian29 (Mar 17, 2012)

Product photography tryout.. Lumia 710.. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/6843638524_39743f7f65_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6989761873_ef28d01803_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7057/6843638008_c94259902e_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7204/6989762037_872d6b1888_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6989762337_089c86f270_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7045/6843638932_1d8340d3e6_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7042/6843638784_2dfc4920e7_b.jpg
Lumia 710 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@shreeharsha nice try but u have to learn composition slowly  

@arian ur shots r fine but u should see what should be the actual goal of product photography...if u have checked ur mobile in gsmarena.com u must have seen this image

*st.gsmarena.com/vv/reviewsimg/nokia-lumia-710/gal/gsmarena_001.jpg

Try to move towards this...think how the lightning should be, background, settings etc 

And yes we can not remove the shadow under the product coz we do not have the light under the subject..if u want to remove the shadow u need a plain glass base, a light under it and a white sheet over the glass. keep subject over it and it wont have a shadow


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2012)

Faun said:


> @harsha
> trick for the 3rd shot ?


For this shot, no tricks involved, I just kept the camera in Sunset mode and all was taken care automatically.

But usually what I do is, switch to spot metering and reduce the exposure to minimum to achieve the same effect with my Nikon S9100. But it was never this good.



sujoyp said:


> @shreeharsha nice try but u have to learn composition slowly


Will do, but need corrections from fellow members to point out the sore things in the pic


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

U want corrections...ok let me see the pics ones more


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2012)

A few more old snaps from S9100

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7197/6843968468_1a5cbc3a7e_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7061/6990090175_881d2f5a93_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7045/6990087361_88a224a031_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/6990085515_7039090b33_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7210/6990084115_39faf5f3db_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

wow shriharsha these r great shots  very well composed just didnt like 3rd one...there is something strange about those group of people...maybe a orange outline ,other than that pic is good


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 17, 2012)

@Sujoy
Thank you 

Even I didn't like my friends getting into the frame, but they won't budge, they were asking me to take their snaps and I was worried about the time frame, I didn't want to miss the sunrise so I had to pretend that I was taking their snaps too shuffling between both 

Managed this finally on that day, I think I posted this earlier, re-posting it again 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6775824131_8f368e652d_z.jpg
Mamallapuram by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2012)

@sriharsha this one is also superb...is it sunrise??

No I didnt ment that ur friends r there so I didnt like the pic but there is something wrong with post processing in that pic....just check 3rd and 4th pic....in 4th pic those guys r looking sharp but in 3rd its seems they r out of focus ...maybe its just me


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 18, 2012)

^^
Yep, Sunrise. 

Yeah, it looks a bit blurred, never observed it keenly


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

@sriharsa- Your 2nd pic in old pics post is simply touching (don't know why)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 18, 2012)

@Sujay
Thank you


----------



## prabhu.wali (Mar 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> Does anyone of you use Depth of Field preview button ?
> 
> @harsha
> trick for the 3rd shot ?



will i haven't got it on my D3100


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

yup even I too have nikon D3100 without DOF button .....I think it is used to see the preview of actual outcome


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

*i43.tinypic.com/1hdl5e.jpg

Edited in photoshop

*i40.tinypic.com/f40gm0.jpg
Steps coming from our colleges(one of the many entrances)

*i40.tinypic.com/2dcboqq.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 18, 2012)

@shriharsha: amazing sunrise shot.

Few shots from me:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7193/6992557675_5f86f687cb_z.jpg
Innsbruck old city by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/6846430210_6bb8599fbf_z.jpg
Innsbruck panorama by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

@kapil panoroma is great

@serpent 1st one is looking good something like a old film days pic 2nd one is not sharp enough


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

@Sujoyp Thanks,Well the 2nd photo is itself like that,Anyway heres the same pic again 

*i44.tinypic.com/6ej8sy.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

@serpent  i can understand what u intend to show in this pic...but somehow I like the path but not the tree around ...its fine actually


----------



## theserpent (Mar 18, 2012)

^ *Its steps from Hell*  (Hell=My college )


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 18, 2012)

@kjuvale
Loved the panorama.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^ *Its steps from Hell*  (Hell=My college )



The path looks like a way from darkness to enlightment


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooow very nice buddy.
*i.imgur.com/UpXl0.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

Guys today I tried some shots with a shining diamond like stone I had....
Even these shots need setup and slow shutter speed like 3 second.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_EGLMJTOdOc/T2dQedABdyI/AAAAAAAAHVY/cad_UraArEU/s640/DSC_4315.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-GEU3GEvoPbY/T2dQcTNvnGI/AAAAAAAAHVQ/fkWEOgCfE-A/s640/DSC_4316.JPG


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

@tenida
dhonnobad 

@sujay
Third one is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

sriharsha ...u really liked 3rd one...I didnt like it that much coz its not shining...I donno what to do to give it some glitter effect


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

The first two were sore on the eye  3rd is looking good

Why not try lens flare mode to get some glitter.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

SujoyP nice pics.I like the first one


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks tenida

@shriharsha...whats lens flare mode??? never heard of this


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Mar 19, 2012)

^^
Not sure of the exact scene mode name, but saw it in a couple of cameras, it adds twinkle to lights & such, to create that sparkling effect.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok here some my product photography attempt :-/

*1* *i.imgur.com/Elx0U.jpg

*
2* *i.imgur.com/g8H9C.jpg

*3* *i.imgur.com/UFi3q.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks guys for giving me the idea of lens flare...although I didnt use it I got another filter for glitter effect

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-BaqmjR5pvAA/T2dQbD_JvSI/AAAAAAAAHVI/Y4N6fHkgZ2g/s640/DSC_432211111_filtered.jpg


@tenida it just doesnt work like this bro....there r some general rules of product photography like-
1.plain surface
2. no other subject around
3. No flash effect on the subject (unless its a jewellery)

Mostly we use light tent for subject photography (use google search u will know about light tent)


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2012)

*Red Chilly* 


*i.imgur.com/9VgWl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bbXqU.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2012)

@tenida 1st red chilly is looking great...redd
but in 2nd one due to processing u lost the red shiny color itself 

@nipun this pic is great ...angle is superb

now u need just 1 more improvement...u need to make the white look white  try doing that in photoshop or picasa or gimp


----------



## Tenida (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks. Yes, 2nd pics is somehow out of focus.



sujoyp said:


> @tenida it just doesnt work like this bro....there r some general rules of product photography like-
> 1.plain surface
> 2. no other subject around
> 3. No flash effect on the subject (unless its a jewellery)
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Will keep in mind next time 

*Howrah Bridget  *

*i.imgur.com/kYjlW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QcqwS.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

^Teni*Da*, I can see the handshake in both pics, especially in the first


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

^^Taken this pics from *moving car* so  handshake or minor blur  is normal, also my point-n-shoot camera doesn't comes up with Vibration reduction or Image-stabilizer.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 23, 2012)

Without IS, an image can't be such as you've posted when clicked from a moving car.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 23, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Without IS, an image can't be such as you've posted when clicked from a moving car.



Err this pics is taken through Car windscreen and then  edited in picasa
IS just reduce the blur or shake.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2012)

tenida I liked the 2nd one...its looking good with that effect...sepia effect is not looking great in 1st


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Sujoyp 

*Ambika Kalna 108 Shiva Temple*- 
Popularised by the sage Bhaba Pagla, the temple of Debi Bhabani holds a special puja on the last Saturday of the Bengali month of Baisakh. Close to it is Sri Gauranga Mandir. The temple complex houses Sri Chaitanya's manuscripts and personal belongings. A major landmark is the Siddheshwari Temple. It is dedicated to Debi Ambika, and it is after her that Kalna is also known as Ambika Kalna.

A major attraction is the Nava Kailash or 108 Shiv Mandirs. Built in 1809, the temples are constructed in two circles. One consists of 74 temples while the other circle has 34. The former has white marble and black stone shivlingas, while the latter has only white marble ones. Due to its ingenious planning, all the shivlingas can be seen from the centre of the temple complex.
*i.imgur.com/jTmwA.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hscki.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OoJOY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eHhxS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oLORW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/261kb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/awtfH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zfTmy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/vVJ8B.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mVZzj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6FzBU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YJbDy.jpg


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 24, 2012)

^Good pics Teni*Da*, I like the 2nd one!


----------



## Tenida (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Sujay.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2012)

*Goddess Durga*

*i.imgur.com/qltsL.jpg

Just look at the height of the Durga murti


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2012)

^nice!!! which camera are you using?


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks.Canon Powershot A520 4mp camera


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2012)

nice one tenida


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks sujoyp.


----------



## prinkkaadi (Mar 26, 2012)

*iof5.imgkeep.com/i/00106/bmja8egitxxz_t.jpg[/URL]

my first pic from my dslr nikon d5100, got yesterday


*iof5.imgkeep.com/i/00106/bmja8egitxxz.jpg


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2012)

Some beautiful, fantastic, nice shot from you guys. 

What to say, wonderful clicks of Mamallapuram and VIT from Sriharsha.
I am surprisedTenida's work on Ambika temple with his 4mp P&S cam. I like 2nd and 6th of Ambika temple series. 
Sujoy's splash shot esp. first set was good than later. And that little green bird is good and his blue diamond is nice. 

And some landscapes... 

Arian's Hilltop
Kjuvale's panorama.
Stuge's Rann of Kutch series was fantastic.

Superb work guys...


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted my snaps... Here are few of 'em...

Candle shots...

*img19.imageshack.us/img19/7420/img3752a.jpg

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/6923/img3750di.jpg

*img577.imageshack.us/img577/6194/img3746s.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2012)

nac last candle is more creative


----------



## Tenida (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice shot @nac. I liked the 1st one


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank you...

Busy squirrel leaping, twisting, tumbling...

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/8376/img3777hs.jpg

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/117/img3776cy.jpg

*img534.imageshack.us/img534/615/img3774h.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Mar 30, 2012)

*I dint click this pic.*


*i44.tinypic.com/2qcfcxs.jpg


*Source:Facebook*


----------



## ritvij (Mar 30, 2012)

my first attempt in my garden::

DSC00041 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC00038 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC00014 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2012)

I think this is the first time I seeing pictures taken with HX9V. Nice clicks... 

Would be better if there is more light, esp. DSC...14.


----------



## kool (Mar 30, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/jr373.jpg
Cloth hanger in balcony

*i.imgur.com/AMRjn.jpg
w/o flash

*i.imgur.com/SlM2j.jpg
with flash

*i.imgur.com/wTqik.jpg
zooming 5x from balcony 1st floor

*i.imgur.com/UZge4.jpg
flower in my balcony


NIKON COOLPIX L25 (10mp)


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2012)

Madurai Meenakshi Amman Temple visit...

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/5610/img2558d.jpg

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/9826/img2577vp.jpg

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/8522/img2618p.jpg

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3998/img2641qy.jpg

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/5338/img2659u.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice posts by everyine,
Here is one HDR try by me:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7233/7032205179_85bafce9a6_z.jpg
Düsseldorf by digitman2006, on Flickr

and its now start of spring and can see blossoms everywhere:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7128/7032205557_c66d3c8bd4_z.jpg
Blossom by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7274/7032348319_2b826143af_z.jpg
spring by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2012)

@ritvij liked ur 2nd shot...if u increase the brightness a bit more it will look good

@nac great colorful shots...1st one is best but its too tight composition...would be better to give some space in left right

@kapil...1st is very dramatic...cant belive its actual pic
2nd and 3rd have poor bokeh....if it would have got more isolation then it would look better


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @kapil...1st is very dramatic...cant belive its actual pic



Same thoughts.


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 1, 2012)

@Sujoy and Sujay  : Its HDR, so its more unrealistic.
Here is the one at 0 exposure compensation: (with small changes in LR)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7135/6887155624_f5509d8692_z.jpg
Non HDR düsseldorf by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## Stuge (Apr 1, 2012)

Location India Gate 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7038/6886472264_156370a956_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7066/7032578477_ed048aca70_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7184/6886485396_7af92d53c5_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/6886480568_a828ab8c4f_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7082/7032575591_0d57208b1c_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7206/6886478932_3537a4bab8_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7049/6886478586_0647e0a49d_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7058/6886478110_c56bab156a_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7072/6886477724_4accfe81d1_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/7032573307_a88ff8a487_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/6886475686_19bb0ec18a_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7066/6886475364_bddd71d5df_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7069/7032572267_5949c44ffa_z.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7072/6886474660_446c7aaf6a_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/7032567787_3e87ab7b87_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7032696941_11becb093f_z.jpg


----------



## Cool PC Guy Ken (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone from delhi can please suggest me some shop in delhi where i can get 550d for the cheapest price. if anyone knows the current gray market price, please tell me !!!
Thanx


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2012)

superb shots and emotions well captured stuge


----------



## reddead (Apr 1, 2012)

@stuge great shots


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2012)

@Nac
Thank you.

@Stuge
Great shots, loved the 3rd & 7th one the most.

----------

Going with the flow of the thread, here's one from my side 

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/2986/harsha.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 3, 2012)

*Hide*

This sun was hiding behind the hills and was creating a wonderful reflection in the waters. This was shot at Mandovi river, Goa.




*img714.imageshack.us/img714/4793/img2017s.jpg



*The Boat*

This was shot at 12 noon in Goa.


*img854.imageshack.us/img854/9361/img2067wg.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful one medico...great colors


----------



## ritvij (Apr 3, 2012)

DSC00042 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 3, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @nac
> thank you.
> 
> @stuge
> ...



ever heard of "resize"!!!???


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 3, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> ever heard of "resize"!!!???


No, teach me. I'm new to this thread. 

@others
It was a 795KB file. So never bothered to re-size the pic. Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 4, 2012)

@Stuge: amazing shots
@medico: liked the 2nd one, nice colours. 
here are some more from me:

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5447/7043201159_126e12f212_z.jpg
HDR-sunset by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5197/6897106836_af4ec085f4_z.jpg
Blossom by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2012)

awesome snaps @medico, @kjuvale and @stuge


----------



## reddead (Apr 4, 2012)

First pic with Instagram

*distilleryimage5.instagram.com/fc8f14f07db311e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg

My Instagram


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Y5btQ.jpg
*
Edited one*
*i.imgur.com/XKRcW.jpg


----------



## ritvij (Apr 6, 2012)

here are a few more::
hx9v - a set on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice shots by everyone!  I've been inactive for a long time as I was busy lately.. finally got some time to shoot..

These shots were taken at a park close to where I live... the images are compressed to about 50-60% as original shots were mostly around 10-15mb each and takes a lot of time to upload.. so some details/colors may have degraded a bit..

1. 3 exposure HDR handheld.. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/6904897492_a51deccc95_z.jpg
An old Bridge by Jaggy89, on Flickr
2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7237/7050991907_a0a7b6ae5e_z.jpg
The Fallen Leafs by Jaggy89, on Flickr
3. Again 3 exp. HDR handheld, kept this one more natural looking..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/7050993429_156566b9c0_z.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr
4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7207/7050994809_b47fe9a7f6_z.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr
5.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7203/6904908290_7b25a6e958_z.jpg
A Garden's Beauty by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 7, 2012)

^^Nice captures


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful shots jagg


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2012)

Sujoy,
I don't know, most of the time I keep the focus too tight. May be it's because I don't want things around the subject comes into the frame and disturb it. But I sure keep this in mind to leave some space around the subject and avoid keeping the focus tight.



sujoyp said:


> @kapil...1st is very dramatic...cant belive its actual pic


Same here...

Jaggs,
2nd, 3rd and last one are dramatic. And the frame looks like you have taken this snap from the streaming video. You can try different frame.

Medico, 
Sun hiding shot is good.

Ritvij,
Nice flower photographs...

Sunset and moon shots... I think moon is closer than it was in the last dec. It looks bigger.

*img18.imageshack.us/img18/6198/img3931ir.jpg

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/6940/img3933g.jpg

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/6463/img3944z.jpg

*img4.imageshack.us/img4/7680/img3973cp.jpg

*img844.imageshack.us/img844/9814/img4006vf.jpg


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 8, 2012)

@krishnandu & sujoyp Thanks 

@nac Thanks.. I have tried many different frames over an year on my previous shots but I think now I am settling on these simple bordered frames as they make the image look more interesting acc. to me.. or at least to me 

2nd shot is good, 3rd one is a nice try!


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 8, 2012)

Shot this last night.. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5457/6909629422_ab9b0bfbb3_z.jpg
ISKON Temple, Anantapur by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2012)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5349/7056248395_b10f646966_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7067/7056248923_c61b6449e5_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5232/6910161678_b284262cef_b.jpg

Posting after a long long time


----------



## prabhu.wali (Apr 8, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Shot this last night..



splendid except the flare is a little harsh


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 8, 2012)

@sriharsha_madineni Amazing shot but the flare is too harsh and ruining the shot, did you add it in post-processing?


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2012)

Jaggs, Thank you...

Sriharsha,
Nice but over exposed. I think it's better to take it at smaller Av than largest.

Thetechfreak,
Nice try...

Guys, please resize your image and post. It takes toooooo much time to load. Page no. 173 takes tooooooo much time to load. Please resize your image and post. There are plenty of software to do it. Simplest one would be the one which comes with MS Office bundle.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 9, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> splendid except the flare is a little harsh








jagg89 said:


> @sriharsha_madineni Amazing shot but the flare is too harsh and ruining the shot, did you add it in post-processing?








nac said:


> Jaggs, Thank you...
> 
> Sriharsha,
> Nice but over exposed. I think it's better to take it at smaller Av than largest.
> ...



Nope I'm still thinking how did the flare creep in. Must be from one of the lorry's headlights. 

Regarding the aperture value. Will try it next time. I was in a scary situation with lorries swooshing inches past me in complete darkness.


----------



## toofan (Apr 9, 2012)

Great going friends,
got a new net connection so will try to be consistent.

Friends,

I was waiting for these shots from a long time and finally caught these doing bubbling.

D90 + 35-70mm reversed + inbuilt flash.
Please c&C thanks.

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/6913042864_571740a1ae_b.jpg

2.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5456/7059126183_81f5cf7a1a_b.jpg

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7183/7059126343_f52169c94f_b.jpg
_DSC5317 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey toofan good to see u after a long time..Brilliant shots! 2nd one is best for me! 

Some more shots from that day...

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/6913681162_f95f94ee8c_z.jpg
Morning Glow by Jaggy89, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/6913683028_35193a6098_z.jpg
Lady Bird on Flower by Jaggy89, on Flickr

3.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5323/6913684936_d2fa1071df_z.jpg
Lady Bird on Flower by Jaggy89, on Flickr

4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7257/6913688400_98f8530c46_z.jpg
Colors of Nature by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Apr 9, 2012)

Lovely PP in the first. And loved the bridge in previous page.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks a_medico!


----------



## manashp9876 (Apr 9, 2012)

indian hawk.........

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/7060973987_eeb3c959bd.jpg
INDIAN HAWK by manasp9876, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/6914891070_9866512090.jpg
INDIAN HAWK by manasp9876, on Flickr

3. 2nd hoogly bridge
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7106/7060973117_574d823bce_b.jpg
2nd Hoogly Bridge by manasp9876, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Apr 10, 2012)

Illuminated

*img402.imageshack.us/img402/3580/img1934is.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome pics everyone  

Soo sad I am out of photography for months now  till august


----------



## Tenida (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice shot by everyone. 
@jagg89- Your 3rd pics looks awesome. I want to set that pics as wallpaper. 
@manashp9876- Nice shot Manashda. All three shots are good.


----------



## manashp9876 (Apr 10, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @manashp9876- Nice shot Manashda. All three shots are good.


thanks Tenida, just trying....



sujoyp said:


> Awesome pics everyone
> 
> Soo sad I am out of photography for months now  till august



why? what happened?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2012)

I am out of city for training (in pune)...and dont have cam or PC ....will resume photography from August


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 10, 2012)

@Tenida Thanks 

@manashp9876 Good shots!

@Sujoyp That's a long time, mayb it's a good opportunity to put your phone camera to test


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2012)

@jagg u r right abt phone camera...but I am unable to like the quality of it after using DSLR for 1 year....

I have no choice but to wait untill aug...maybe in aug I will buy my costliest lens till now


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2012)

^Which lens ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2012)

^^Nikon AFS 300mm F4 + Nikon TC 1.4e  total cost 56+14k


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 10, 2012)

70k   !! And what are these for?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2012)

Birding off course  nikon's supersharp 420mm f5.6 .....what more u want...its much better than investing on D7000 or 7D 

This year i was very sad I didnt had any long zoom lens...next time I wont adjust


----------



## reddead (Apr 10, 2012)

does it look over processed 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/7063874891_30732da211.jpg
. by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr


----------



## criztle (Apr 10, 2012)

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/l12.jpg
today's lightning


----------



## manashp9876 (Apr 10, 2012)

@criztle  nice.

here is mine, taken today........


*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6341/p1040175j.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2012)

good lightning shots by both criztle & manashp9876 ....


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice lightning shots manashp and critzel!

some flower shots..
1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/7066706603_2515ee97f3_z.jpg
The chosen One by Jaggy89, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/7066703975_cbd59dce3a_z.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr

3.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5036/6920629326_67afa9ac61_z.jpg
Yellow flowers by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Apr 11, 2012)

@jagg89- Super shot buddy. All three are good


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2012)

awesome colors @jagg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 11, 2012)

@jagg All are great but I loved the 2nd one specially 

This page have really some great shots


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2012)

@krishnandu.sarkar agreed...very nice pics in the whole page


----------



## manashp9876 (Apr 11, 2012)

@jagg89 beautiful shots......

here some more

1.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5117/6921154696_96f98a5820_b.jpg
beauti of nature by manasp9876, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7060/7067236149_57a4135d18_b.jpg
look at me by manasp9876, on Flickr

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/7067090947_d7ac655e61_b.jpg
where is my mommy? by manasp9876, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

@manashp9876 shots are ok but could be better if you zoom/move a bit more closer and also the composition can be improved.. Nice title on 3rd one!


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice clicks Manash and Jaggs...


----------



## ritvij (Apr 13, 2012)

DSC00182 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00177 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00181 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00180 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00178 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00199 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00198 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00197 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00195 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00191 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00186 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00199 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00198 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00197 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00195 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00191 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00186 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00199 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00198 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00197 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00195 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00191 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

DSC00186 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5032/7074017467_3d36413d15_b.jpg  DSC00201 by Ritvij Pathak, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 14, 2012)

Nice photos by everyone 
here are some from me. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7262/7074937015_b6acaaa53f_z.jpg
Zürich by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7082/6928859662_9596a98993_z.jpg
Thunersee by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## ritvij (Apr 14, 2012)

@kjuvale: awesome ones man.. looks like a wallpaper for my desktop..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

@kapil how much long exposure you took for 1st one?? looks awesome


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 14, 2012)

@kapil Awesome shots! what was the exposure time n aperture in 1st one?

1.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/6927663724_0fca8d3071_z.jpg
Bench by Jaggy89, on Flickr

2.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7049/7073748651_b5fa6a1292_z.jpg
Another day begins by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

wow jagg where r u nowdays...yellow yellow every where


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 14, 2012)

hehe i took these shots last week at Nehru park, New delhi, it's a pretty big park near the embassy areas and usually well maintained... all the yellow is now gone btw, it was for a couple of weeks I'm glad i took my camera that day..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

what a great luck...very nice shots man


----------



## binarycodes (Apr 14, 2012)

jagg89 said:


> @kapil Awesome shots! what was the exposure time n aperture in 1st one?
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



@jagg89

Nice shots, but the first one looks a tad over saturated to me.


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks all for comments:
Sujoy and Jaggy:       Exif:  62.0 sec at f/ 16, ISO 100 at 20mm

@Jaggy: Amazing snaps, liked the strong colours
Here is one more evening shot at same place:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7278/6928859870_edd710bbf8_z.jpg
Zürich by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2012)

@jagg Great shots man


----------



## arian29 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hellooooooooooo... seems i missed a lot of action lately.. nice shots @all 
I sold off the Lowepro Adventura 160 and bought the Nova 180 from www.buytheprice.com (better rates/deals than flipkart). and sujoy.. yes the adventura was small.. lol

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/6929917644_e3830d580f_b.jpg
TheLake by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2012)

Lowpro nova is sholder bag..isnt it..

kapil 62 sec exposure...thats a lot...how u came to use that much..i havent used more then 5sec


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

@kapil I just love this shot!


----------



## arian29 (Apr 15, 2012)

@sujoy yup its a shoulder bag..


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> kapil 62 sec exposure...thats a lot...how u came to use that much..i havent used more then 5sec



Ya, it was needed, I have used f/16 and also it was quite far scene. After trial and error I used bulb mode.

@Jaggy : thanks 

Here one more shot from same trip 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7191/6938848850_d33e75cf6f_z.jpg
Thunersee, Interlaken by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2012)

@kapil and jagg u guys r turning me towards landscapes....all the pics r superb  

I will definitely try some when I get my cams in hand


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone played around with that specific zoom effect....its called the 'Dolly Zoom Effect'...and its awesome.


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 17, 2012)

One more night snap from me 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/6938859870_d196e9503e_z.jpg
Zürich by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful shots Kapil!


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/6941781452_98f2fe0894_z.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## toofan (Apr 20, 2012)

Kapil: I enjoy your photography now. the last one is one of the best shot I have seen this month. Excellent compo and quality.

____________________________________________________

some days ago tried the extreme High magnification, I could control. And posting the results for suggestions and examination. 

Setup used:

D90 + 2x Teleconverter + Reversed Vivitar 28mm =* over 5x magnification.*

Could have done better with compositions and other things, but the on camera flash is not supporting for such a high magnification.
Thanks

1. Very tiny fly, ISO 800, on camera flash.
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/1647/dsc5474.jpg

2. Normal fly, ISO 1250, on camera flash.
*img842.imageshack.us/img842/4254/dsc5479f.jpg

3. This is the fly in No. 2, shot  around 2x magnification. 
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/11/dsc5051m.jpg

Gangsta: nice take, the early morning light has done its magic. Try to have a good sky.


----------



## jagg89 (Apr 20, 2012)

@toofan Awesome shots! this is some extreme magnification! all are great! ..... "Gangsta" gave me a nostalgic feeling as I've left UT for many months now(almost a year i guess)  Thanks!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2012)

@toofan liked the 1st one most coz of portrait type composition..


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice clicks Kjuvale, Jagg and Toofan...

Some candle clicks

Out of focus Candle
*img805.imageshack.us/img805/9641/img4173v.jpg

Glass bowl and Candle bokeh
*img804.imageshack.us/img804/113/img4243a.jpg

Water bottle and Candle bokeh
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/383/img4228cj.jpg

*img585.imageshack.us/img585/2756/img4227dp.jpg

*img24.imageshack.us/img24/9550/img4188js.jpg

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/6707/img4182s.jpg

*img21.imageshack.us/img21/4033/img4181rh.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2012)

nice try nac but u need lots of improvement in this


----------



## nac (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, there are whole lot of things I should improve. I try to post some better shots next time.


----------



## criztle (Apr 25, 2012)

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02561.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02628.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02626.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02621.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/IMG_5727.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/IMG_5713.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/IMG_5697.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02623.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02567.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC01765.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice sky shots criztle...


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2012)

@criztle...nice pics....which cam?


----------



## nac (Apr 25, 2012)

Abhi, That's Sony W350.

I think this time candle shots came out little better.

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/4170/img4410f.jpg

*img841.imageshack.us/img841/128/img4377k.jpg

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/4016/img4251ey.jpg

Torch effect smiley 
*img707.imageshack.us/img707/5041/img4287b.jpg

It was rainy yesterday. Tried to take some shots of water splash. Not that good, but would like to post here for c&c

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/9052/img4367u.jpg

*img545.imageshack.us/img545/453/img4362t.jpg

*img194.imageshack.us/img194/8042/img4308uk.jpg


----------



## criztle (Apr 25, 2012)

@nac thanks
 @abhi thats sony cybershot hx9v

nice click @ nac

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/IMG_0087.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/IMG_0074.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC03271.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC03037.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC03027.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02137.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02106.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02085.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02078.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02029.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02009.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC02007.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC01982.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC01447.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC00837copy.jpg



actually i have 4 cameras
2 cybershots
1dslr
1 dual lens kodak

these pics taken over 2 years some from my trips some from my garden and some from my house


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2012)

*i46.tinypic.com/mshefk.jpg
This Lighthouse was used by the british

*i49.tinypic.com/dfu73t.jpg
This is an Old Siren.You can still here it ring at 12 PM.


----------



## ritvij (Apr 26, 2012)

^^loved the purple flower... have run out of flowers to shoot...


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 26, 2012)

@critzle: good shots. BTW what is the object in post #5274 image no.7 (the red ball)

@ serpent16 : blurring the objects by photo editor looks odd.


----------



## criztle (Apr 26, 2012)

@6x6
 it a crazy bouncing ball (my sister's)


----------



## nac (Apr 26, 2012)

Criztle,
Thank you... You have quite a collection of cameras 

Serpent,
I don't know whether its foggy or focus is not correct.


----------



## arian29 (Apr 27, 2012)

back from my trip.. a few shots 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/7118959495_8e37b7c64e_b.jpg
DSC_1690 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7118959937_063f4dae57_b.jpg
DSC_1982 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7098/7118960517_49da091423_b.jpg
DSC_2047 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7061/6972881630_810050f9ed_b.jpg
DSC_2063 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/7118961599_9ce2d5ae9c_b.jpg
DSC_2113 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7049/6972883000_99c19435ac_b.jpg
DSC_2165 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7199/7118962779_59d3ae8eb0_b.jpg
DSC_2188 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7054/7118963315_4f2fd48a87_b.jpg
DSC_2263 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/7118963983_eef0f422bc_b.jpg
DSC_2276 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2012)

Good shots arian...1st one is superb also liked the 2nd from last...nice reflections


----------



## nac (Apr 28, 2012)

Arian,
I like that Hill shot (day), Temple shot (night) and that hill view shot. I guess there is something wrong with the night shot of houses/buildings on hills. I don't know... may be little over exposed or hand held long exposure shot or bigger aperture for a landscape shot. I don't know, I'm just saying...


----------



## arian29 (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Sujoy & nac.. @nac, i guess its because of the camera shake.. it was taken handheld.. where as the second-last pic i used a tripod.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/6977686788_0b2d46a6e7_b.jpg
DSC_1674 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 1, 2012)

Arian,
Nice and sharp...

After trying for about 5 days to capture lightning shot, finally I got it in my camera today. But it didn't come good. Needs too much patience. With no tripod, and in rain I got to put the camera well inside the room to avoid rain water and with small doorway I couldn't focus on the sky and it's hard to take that lightning shot (at least for me it's tough one to take).

Here is the lightning shot

Over exposed
*img23.imageshack.us/img23/3535/img4597ps.jpg

Still over exposed
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/3734/img4615m.jpg

It's better than the above two.
*img337.imageshack.us/img337/9820/img4656r.jpg

Few other shots at the time of raining.
*img641.imageshack.us/img641/6760/img4520n.jpg

*img607.imageshack.us/img607/47/img4517m.jpg

Took few minutes before raining while thundering/lightning
*img233.imageshack.us/img233/6330/img4661y.jpg


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

@arian29- Awesome shot buddy 


Here's some shot by me 
*
Sky is not far to me *
*i.imgur.com/6WC60.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UmXTX.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2012)

Nac those shots r great...i couldnt take those lightning ever coz for that u need ro be in rain i think


----------



## ritvij (May 1, 2012)

wow nac... some pretty great shots.. 
can anyone suggest me a tripod. will a local one do?


----------



## nac (May 1, 2012)

Thank you Sujoy and Ritvij.

Yes Sujoy, nobody would dare to put their camera in rain. Luckily here its raining for the last 5 or 6 days, and it gives me the opportunity to try it everyday. Those water splash shot too was shot when I was in the mood to capture this lightning shot but with heavy rain I started trying that splash shot. I had to wipe off the water many a times that day. Luckily there were lightning today before rain started. I was little free to be in the open terrace to click at the open sky. You know, I have clicked around or over 300 photographs to capture that lightning. Out of that I just managed to get only 5 lightning shot.

Ritvij,
You are asking for your compact one right? Tripod for around 1000 would be suffice, I think. But if you are gonna upgrade to SLR, you should be looking for a better one.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2012)

@ritvij for a point and shoot any local will do...even for a superzoom like hx100v any local will do...check slik or more cheaper one.

But if u r going for a dslr in future...u will have to spend at least 3k on tripod


----------



## ritvij (May 2, 2012)

nah.. since i have recently bought my hx9v.. so no new camera for at least 2 years..
any specific suggestions?


----------



## criztle (May 2, 2012)

very good shots @ nac of lightning

dont worry about the exposure or anything 
just enjoy the scene
i never worried about exposure or shutter speed or anything


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2012)

@criztle u dont have to worry abt them...u have to be quick enough to set them as per situation


----------



## criztle (May 2, 2012)

hey guys check out my new foto graphy website
Ritu Photography - My Snaps


----------



## dingdong (May 2, 2012)

nice photos.


----------



## arian29 (May 3, 2012)

Greats shots @nac .. i am really bad with lightning shots.. 

I have a Q.. What can be a BETTER/SHARPER alternative to the 18-55 kit lens ?? also what brand 
hows the sigma 18-125.. guessing if its better than the nikkor 18-105..


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

Arian the current trend is to replace 18-55with tamron 17-50 f2.8 non vc which cost 20-22k ...its fast lens but dont have vr....or if u want more flexibility u can get 18-105..its good

I always prefer nikon lenses more but since nikon 17-50 2.8 cost around a lakh tammy is good vfm


----------



## arian29 (May 3, 2012)

In my last trip i really felt the need for a little more zoom. There were place across trhe river which i wanted to shoot but was restricted to the 55mm length. Changing between the 18-55 and the 55-200 was a real tedious thing. I am now thinking of buying the sigma 18-125 as it seems to have better reviews than the 18-105. It would cost me around 25k. Other option is the 18-200.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/6992280770_c752cfdaee_b.jpg




*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7138362279_660fbb63a2_b.jpg




*farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7138361293_93fcae2790_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

@arian if thats the case get a 55-300 ....a superzoom lens like 18-125 is not much recommended as people say it have poor quality..
@25k u can get Nikon 70-300VR which is much much better lens.

@techfreak ur 2nd pic is out of focus it seems


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2012)

A few more, taken a while back 

Which one is best?


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7138431889_44b3d74005_b.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8019/7138432777_4a307f1a00_b.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7138432387_5e9cc36e35_b.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2012)

^ i liked the second one...good shots


----------



## arian29 (May 3, 2012)

nice shots @thetechfreak.. 

i was wondering why a macro lens is cheaper than its normal counterpart. The tamron 18-270 macro is 30k where as the 18-270 normal is 40k.. a differance of 10k ?

@sujoy the 55-300 wont solve the prob as the issue is not just zoob but the overall coverage.. i am mostly into landscapes so i dont use high zoom as often. so i am looking for a versatile lens 18-XX


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2012)

Arian see the tech specs properly...u r just considering it like intel=amd coz both r prossesor 

Ok let me tell u  ..the macro on tamron lens is for close focus ...it can go upto 1:3 ... Wich is not too good...even 50mm goes upto that ...which is ok for butterflies but not for insects...that lens have micro motor in lens like cheap 70-300 di ld which is not a ultrasonic lens like afs...and creates sound as well as slow
Tammy 18-270 pzd is having ultrasonic motor and focus much better...its one of superzoom i may consider someday...its just great but also costly...it have 

Btw didt u hear the rumor that nikon is relesing a 18-300 vr lens soon 

Nice one techfreak..i will vote for 3


----------



## nac (May 4, 2012)

Techfreak, All the 3 are equally good in my view.


----------



## arian29 (May 4, 2012)

Guess ill be going for the 18-200.. confused between tamron, sigma or tokina.. OR maybe ill get the 55-300 and use the rest of the money to buy a monopod..


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot  abhidev,nac, sujoyp


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2012)

monopod??? u have tripod?? if no then get a tripod 1st ....

if u can just get tammy 18-270 pzd ...its good or get nikon AFS 18-200 VR ..

Check every spcs in those superzoom lenses like OS, VC, VR in sigma, tamron,nikon
see that it have HSM, USM and AFS for sigma,tamron and nikon 
check more details


----------



## kjuvale (May 4, 2012)

Here are some pics from me after long time:
First image is stitched from 14 shots.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7176/6993915988_7fff16801d_z.jpg
ETH building, Zürich by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/6993915928_8525794009_z.jpg
Jungfraujoch train by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/6993916078_44e0b2d489_z.jpg
Bern by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 4, 2012)

wow kapil they r pro like  superb


----------



## arian29 (May 4, 2012)

great shots @kjuvale .. like the 2nd one 
@sujoy.. i ordered the tamron 70-300 vc


----------



## kjuvale (May 5, 2012)

Thnaks Sujoy and arian29


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2012)

here is a video I took...man its really difficult to stay still without a tripod...

[YOUTUBE]C32o9owgQRo[/YOUTUBE]....


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

Arian congrats ....is it tamron 70-300 vc usd ...whats the cost 

Abhidev get a minimum budget tripod for all this..


----------



## arian29 (May 6, 2012)

Flipkart.com: Tamron SP AF 70-300mm F/4-5,6 Di VC USD (for Nikon Digital SLR) Lens: Lens

the reviews were really good.. the 18-270 didn't have great reviews go finally decided toi get the 70-300


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2012)

It cost 27k   then y didnt u get nikon 70-300 afs vr ...i thought tammy would be cheaper

In anycase superzoom lens like 18-200,18-270,etc dont have great reputation even if u get nikon or canon one


----------



## rhitwick (May 7, 2012)

Tried to capture lightning shot...

among 300 shots this one is good
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6993593694_70e84ddbc0_z.jpg
Bolt_From_The_Blue by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2012)

superb rhitwick


----------



## a_medico (May 7, 2012)

*The Supermoon - 6th May 2012*

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/6720/supermoonmay12jjmf.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2012)

@medico ....didnt u shoot any landscape ...this moon doesnt look different then other..


----------



## a_medico (May 7, 2012)

Nope. I shot this yesterday.


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2012)

I mean did u try any other style...any silhouette or any landscape...


----------



## a_medico (May 7, 2012)

no i didnt


----------



## criztle (May 9, 2012)

here some old snaps

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/100_0012.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/100_0150.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com
/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/100_0149.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/100_0142.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/100_0149.jpg


----------



## nac (May 9, 2012)

Criztle,
First one is good. (But camera was little close, I think).


----------



## jagg89 (May 10, 2012)

good shots guys!

I finally got a chance to shoot a butterfly lol ! This is my 1st butterfly shot ever!  The colors were more beautiful on the inside but it didn't opened the wings while sitting, mayb nxt time m lucky!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/7169256726_3083e088d2_z.jpg
Butterfly by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7072/7169262890_74d7f8fdbd_z.jpg
Butterfly_ by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 10, 2012)

Nice clicks jaggs.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2012)

Congo on butterfly shot...i too never got hold of any..may only one 6-7 month ago


----------



## arian29 (May 10, 2012)

@criztle nice shots.. try not to keep the subject at the center 
@jagg89 lovely shots.. like the 2nd one 

Finally my 70-300 is here.. its big and heavy.. the VC works great.. will take a few shots this weekend.. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8166/7171790512_e2f5677536_b.jpg
1 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5468/7171789762_20f66138e9_b.jpg
3 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 11, 2012)

Arian,
Looks so good.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2012)

Great arian..congrats..looks long


----------



## jagg89 (May 11, 2012)

@nac, sujoyp Thanks! 

@Arian Thanks! Congrats for the new lens!


Another shot..

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5319/7175018822_54aaf07f3e_z.jpg
Unriped Mangoes by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## criztle (May 11, 2012)

@ nac Ist pic was taken in a moving car on my way to a trip
@ arian thanks


----------



## prabhu.wali (May 11, 2012)

arian29 said:


> Finally my 70-300 is here.. its big and heavy.. the VC works great.. will take a few shots this weekend..



don't mean to burst ur bubble but i think the nikon 70-300mm would have been a better choice also its got VRII anyways congos on the purschase and be sure to post some pics


----------



## arian29 (May 13, 2012)

Both shot at around 10pm completely dark outside.. handheld.. the VS is superb..  @f4  1/10

@70mm
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/1002/dsc2559.jpg

@300mm
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/5575/dsc2558j.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2012)

good that u r enjoying the zoom lens...but y this spy shot kind of effect at 70mm


----------



## nac (May 13, 2012)

Criztle,
Ok. When we keep the camera (wide angle lens) too close to the face, face will look bloated. 

Jagg,
Mango season started uh... 

Birds in flight...
*img802.imageshack.us/img802/4120/img4788xa.jpg

Blue...
*img17.imageshack.us/img17/8189/img4498yq.jpg

*img38.imageshack.us/img38/9024/img4508vm.jpg

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/6951/img4499al.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2012)

@nac, second shot is well composed. Can't say the same about others. 

Few months back someone here told some important words 'if you are serious about photography, then stop clicking everything'


----------



## kjuvale (May 14, 2012)

@Jaggy: Awesome snaps. Can you tell me, how did you processed mango shot, looks nice.

@arian: congrats for the lens, its great lens, I have the same lens too 

here are some more snaps from me:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7192065328_7d7182470f_z.jpg
Interlaken to Jungfraujoch by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7192065618_40ee50b24d_z.jpg
from Thunersee by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## dingdong (May 14, 2012)

arian29 said:


> @criztle nice shots.. try not to keep the subject at the center
> @jagg89 lovely shots.. like the 2nd one
> 
> Finally my 70-300 is here.. its big and heavy.. the VC works great.. will take a few shots this weekend..
> ...



wooooow!!! mate congrats.

kjuvale do you work for any magazine or flims.


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2012)

@KAPIL ur pics r getting better and better....superb


----------



## ratzee199 (May 14, 2012)

my very first upload....to this forum...


----------



## nac (May 14, 2012)

Rhitwick,
Thanks for the comments. But sadly, I am in that phase and see it...

Kjuvale,
As always, yours are good. But, the one who bought the lens is Arian not me... 

Ratzee,
Fantastic debut...


----------



## rhitwick (May 14, 2012)

@nac, don't take tis other way.

U've imagination which shows in your few shots. Even if you click random things try to make a good composition. A good composition makes even least important things strike out.

Best of luck.


----------



## jagg89 (May 14, 2012)

@kapil ur photography has improved tremendously! Both r great shots! the sepia type effect worked great in 1st shot and 2nd one is a good composition and of course switzerland's nature does the rest of the work  

about the mango shot.. I shot it in raw and did basic corrections and applied an ink type filter in PS..


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2012)

nac dont take it otherwise...he is just telling u to improve on composition...thats all 

Why cant i see ratzee pic


----------



## a_medico (May 14, 2012)

kjuvale, super shots. Lucky man to visit such gorgeous places with a good gear and photographic brain. Rare combination.


----------



## nac (May 15, 2012)

Rhitwick and Sujoy,
No no no I didn't take it other way. What you have said is right? In fact I like to get commented the way you did. Generally, people don't want to offend by saying so and just leave the comment "Good", "nice"... It's good to make the point straight, and I am very much ok with it.

Sujoy, Ratzee uploaded his photo in his member account not from flickr or something.


----------



## dingdong (May 15, 2012)

kjuvale i envy you.


----------



## nac (May 15, 2012)

Visit to Gandhi Museum...

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/354/img3019b.jpg

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/2559/img3036t.jpg

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/4941/img3068d.jpg

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/6198/img3078jx.jpg

*img17.imageshack.us/img17/9039/img3055lq.jpg


----------



## dingdong (May 15, 2012)

^^Good shot but why is the sky so white?


----------



## kjuvale (May 16, 2012)

@nac: nice snaps and nice clean sky and sunny day, here having sunny day is like luxury 
1st shot: i am not sure, but may be it would have been better to shot it from little more close.
3rd shot: don't know why, but it looks like, there is chromatic aberration on upper right hand corner.
4th and 5th: look overexposed, i guess its because of too much sun.

Thanks all for comments 

@dingdong: no, I am not working for any magazine  I am just a student and trying to learn photography (just as hobby  ).


here are two more from me :

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8167/7205010664_cd0bd5b66e_z.jpg
From Thunersee by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7205009776_a1993559bc_z.jpg
From Thunersee by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

hey nac these r nice composition...last one is overexposed sky which is not good

nice shots kapil


----------



## arian29 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks all ..
Nice shots @kjuvale.. love the 1st one, nice shots @nac
@kjuvale.. ur shots are like.. just take a printout and frame them.. very nice


----------



## dingdong (May 16, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> @nac: nice snaps and nice clean sky and sunny day, here having sunny day is like luxury
> 1st shot: i am not sure, but may be it would have been better to shot it from little more close.
> 3rd shot: don't know why, but it looks like, there is chromatic aberration on upper right hand corner.
> 4th and 5th: look overexposed, i guess its because of too much sun.
> ...



Now this time you have made something wrong it seems in the second picture.First one is good.
I think the selection of location was not proper in the second.You should have shifted a little bit right.By not making the house as a subject.


----------



## arian29 (May 16, 2012)

anyone know the price of nikon 28mm f1.8g


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

What's the most decent DSLR that I can get at the lowest price?


----------



## syed2011 (May 16, 2012)

INS-ANI said:


> lol..was that a comment or compliment? Waise..i am an electronics student.
> I have some animal pics(kittensX2), but i am yet to upload them.Some editing part still left....




I wanna see electronic catty,,, pm me.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2012)

Dingdong,
Sky looks white because it's overexposed.

Kjuvale,
Thank you so much for your comments.
1. I took one close, but the focus was too tight. I am uploading that one here...
5. Yeah, but I kinda liked this one coz of colour. I changed the focus towards sky and took one. Here it is...

Your works are good as always.

1.
*img72.imageshack.us/img72/2193/img3024m.jpg

5.
*img824.imageshack.us/img824/1302/img3056tg.jpg

One more shot taken at Gandhi Museum...
*img525.imageshack.us/img525/8232/img3030.JPG


----------



## chotachetan (May 16, 2012)

I just located this forum and this is my first post here.

My Facebook Photo page:
Sharp Shooter | Facebook

My Flickr page:
Flickr: Suryadeep Chatterjee's Photostream

Please like my Facebook page or Flickr pages if you like my photos. I will try to post my shots here so that I can get feedbacks here.

Thanks,
Surya


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

Arian do we get a 28mm lens at shops in india.

papul..u may get a 1000d with kit for 18-20k

nac ur pics r improving...it seems we have to keep pinching u and improvement will be for sure


----------



## nac (May 16, 2012)

^ Thank you


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2012)

honestly nac wonderful shots.Colour composition is also good.


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2012)

great pics chotochetan...please share the pics from flicker here...u can get the link in the flicker and add them as image here....

BTW u remind me of a very popular user here chotocheeta  havent seen his post for long


----------



## kjuvale (May 16, 2012)

@nac: nice shots, now the sky looks much better 

@chotachetan: i checked your flickr account, awesome snaps !!

@dingdong: that composition of building was intended.


----------



## chotachetan (May 16, 2012)

Thanks all. You can "Like" my Facebook page Sharp Shooter for updates. There I have lot of pics.


----------



## quan chi (May 17, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> great pics chotochetan...please share the pics from flicker here...u can get the link in the flicker and add them as image here....
> 
> BTW u remind me of a very popular user here chotocheeta  havent seen his post for long



exactly.



chotachetan said:


> chotachetan



That shot is really awesome! but please post some here too.


----------



## dingdong (May 17, 2012)

@nac nice pictures now.
@kjuvale: yes but it is not as good as the others posted by you.


----------



## quan chi (May 18, 2012)

guys how long does it takes to recharge the ni mh 2100mah batteries?


----------



## sujoyp (May 18, 2012)

quan chi it depends on charger...mine can charge in 1 hr ...there r 2 hr,4hr and 8 hr ones too


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> quan chi it depends on charger...mine can charge in 1 hr ...there r 2 hr,4hr and 8 hr ones too



My charger is a weird one.I got the kit free with the sx150.
My charger says the lights wont go off even after full charge.(Somewhere i have read sometimes it even takes 21 hrs to recharge.)Therefore at first i charged for 12hrs.Then after 10-12mins it says battery low.I dont understand.

I have camelion 2100mah rechargeable batteries.


----------



## nac (May 19, 2012)

^ Ours is a basic charger. Output is 200mAH, it will take 12-13hrs to recharge. But the model we received has a time control of 12hrs. If you are OK with this overnight mini travel charger, fine. If not, better buy a quick charger.


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2012)

21hrs to charge  thats too bad .....i would say get a good charger for your cells...will cost you around Rs.700 ....and check that charging time is not more then 8 hrs

21hrs is just too much


----------



## nac (May 19, 2012)

Few sunset shots...

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/4411/img4849k.jpg

*img845.imageshack.us/img845/3792/img4859xb.jpg

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/9457/img4861x.jpg

Chandelier... 
*img542.imageshack.us/img542/927/img4868y.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2012)

Nac here 3rd and 4th are the best...but donno whats wrong with 1st one , it looks very soft and blurry
2nd one is too much tilted even if its a natural scene


----------



## noob (May 19, 2012)

when shooting sunsets/sunrise, keep horizon horizontal..pictures look gr8 that way...

Excellent deal on ebay for cameras

Canon EOS 60D SLR 18-55mm IS Kit = 50K
Nikon D5100 SLR (Black) with AF-S 18-55mm VR Kit Lens + 4GB Card + Case = 37K
and Best one is Canon EOS 550D Digital Camera with 18-55mm lens = 31K


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2012)

@nac your second shot is poor sorry.Others are good.But the last one is better than others.



sujoyp said:


> 21hrs to charge  thats too bad .....i would say get a good charger for your cells...will cost you around Rs.700 ....and check that charging time is not more then 8 hrs
> 
> 21hrs is just too much


Can you please give some link for the products.


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2012)

quan chi i saw many products for u but all fast chargers r providing cell with them and cost 1000 above


----------



## quan chi (May 19, 2012)

^^damn.Then atleast tell me some good rechargeable cells which can be purchased seperately. i charged those batteries again for 18 hrs approx.But when i inserted them again batt low message and auto shut down.


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2012)

I donno whats the problem there...either cells r bad or charger is bad....u can just buy a nice cell charger combo for around 1000 ....how many cells u need..2 or 4

*www.ebay.in/itm/SANYO-ENELOOP-BATTERY-CHARGER-2-AA-NIMH-BATTERY-/310401279330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item48455ba562

*www.ebay.in/itm/Uniross-Charger-4-Nos-AA-Rechargeable-Battery-2700mAh-/360458933930?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item53ed06d6aa


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2012)

^^ok i observed one thing after charging if i am keeping the batteries open for more than 10 hours it automatically goes to zero.But if i use them fresh out of charging then no such issue.I need 2 cells.

Anyways the kits you have shown seems interesting.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Those were taken when I was in the bus ride. And I am still not sure whether that was a tilted shot. I think it's the angle, but not tilted. I sure keep this in mind not to happen in future. Thanks 

Quanchi,
As I said, yours won't charge for 18hrs even if you left it to charge. It has time control of 12hrs.

Following are the models (quick chargers) I looked before buying. Check them all and decide which one you want...
Sanyo - MQR06
Sony - BCG-34HRMF4
Sony - BCG-34HRE4
Yes Quick charger 505
Yes Quick charger-6688
Envie speedster

I am using Envie Speedster. It takes 03:45hrs to charge 4xAA(2000mAH) Sanyo Eneloop and 02:00hrs to charge 2xAA(2100mAH) Camelion batteries.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2012)

quan chi I have one of Uniross 1 hour charger with 4 cells...bought for 1350..
*images04.olx.in/ui/20/06/15/1337326646_377630115_1-Pictures-of--UNIROSS-1-HOUR-LCD-CHARGER.jpg

it even have a lcd monitor to display the charge status....and its status change when fully charged in 1 hour 

but couldnt find it for you


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2012)

Product photography

MEElectronics A161
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5348/7232920984_040ddabaed_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8017/7232924440_5cccb69c1c_z.jpg

Ortofon e-Q5
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7232/7232928148_68634ccaca_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7232934472_3b169809d6_z.jpg


JVC FXT90
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7232943536_d9fb06d924_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5462/7232946330_1f837d1d5f_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7244/7232863652_9a1d41c0c7_z.jpg


----------



## quan chi (May 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> quan chi I have one of Uniross 1 hour charger with 4 cells...bought for 1350..
> *images04.olx.in/ui/20/06/15/1337326646_377630115_1-Pictures-of--UNIROSS-1-HOUR-LCD-CHARGER.jpg
> 
> it even have a lcd monitor to display the charge status....and its status change when fully charged in 1 hour
> ...


Damn these looks pretty good!

@nac thanks for replying.I will go through your suggestions too.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2012)

@faun except last one which have one out of focus all r looking great 

@quan chi ....try to search these in local market u will get them....there r some from sanyo enloop which charges in 4 hrs, its also nice


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2012)

@sujoyp
Last one was intended to draw focus towards the transparent nozzle. 

How do you do product photography ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2012)

@faun actual product photography is bit of hassel  .....you have to make a light tent and use 4 lights from top,left,right and front...if u want glass effect on bottom then either get a glass or thick plastic slab below the product..

check internet for light tent/light box


----------



## nac (May 22, 2012)

I always tried landscape either during sun set or sun rise. Today I tried during mid day. Please leave your comments...

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/944/img4884q.jpg

*img338.imageshack.us/img338/5684/img4903g.jpg

*img829.imageshack.us/img829/3928/img4913th.jpg

*img707.imageshack.us/img707/3796/img4917z.jpg

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/1271/img4921f.jpg

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/4333/img4930g.jpg

*img812.imageshack.us/img812/2448/img4948jj.jpg

*img690.imageshack.us/img690/1310/img4957dt.jpg


----------



## a_medico (May 22, 2012)

*Supermagnified pollens*:

*img848.imageshack.us/img848/4530/img94623.jpg



*img521.imageshack.us/img521/1350/img9451e.jpg


----------



## chotachetan (May 23, 2012)

Give feedback please!

For my full set:
Flickr: Suryadeep Chatterjee's Photostream
Sharp Shooter | Facebook

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8012/7218229888_c15d09b2aa_b.jpg


----------



## arian29 (May 23, 2012)

nice clicks @Faun and @nac..
@a_medico Didn't look like pollens at first glance.. 

_Anyone interested in a photowalk in delhi ?_


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2012)

@choachetan nice pic...please post pics here directly...most people wont go to flicker to check.

@medico...nice magnification but find a better composition 

@nac all pics r underexposed or dark try some tweaking in image editors


----------



## nac (May 23, 2012)

Thank guys...

Chotachetan, Nice work...

Sujoy, In fact, I used -ive exposure because when I tried at "0" sky was over exposed (white cast). Ok, I try increasing brightness...


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2012)

@nac ...hmm then maybe thats the reason people use GND FILTER... its dark at top and light and below...to underexpose sky and proper expose ground....
but u use sx130.donno if its available for it


----------



## nac (May 23, 2012)

^ Thanks for the info about GND.  I have come across this term before, but I never minded then as I don't understand Greek or Latin


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2012)

its full form is Graduated Neutral Density filter


----------



## nac (May 23, 2012)

What you have given already was good enough for me to google it. Even looked for one for my camera. But unfortunately I haven't found any, yet...

Thank you...


----------



## kjuvale (May 24, 2012)

@nac: nice shots, liked 1st, 3rd and second last the most
@Medico: nice closeup.

here is one photo I took on last Sunday (finally summer has started)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7260302848_e36b3edc6d_z.jpg
Bonn University (Main Building) by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 24, 2012)

Kjuvale, 
Thank you...

It's nice and looks little animated (the building and the trees) like the HDR one you posted once.


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2012)

kapil nice shot again...is it a panoroma shot...how many pic did u attach


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2012)

kjuvale your shots are really wonderful.but why one pic pls post some more.


----------



## kjuvale (May 24, 2012)

^Thanks all for comments,

@Nac : thanks, forgot to mention, its a HDR made from 3 photos with +/- 2 exposure compensation.
@Sujay : no its not a panorama just single composition, but a HDR.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2012)

kjuvale, nice shot. A bit too sharp. But nice composition.


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2012)

Some of the pics from my Kerala trip

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0967.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0966.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0965.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0964.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0951.jpg


----------



## Anish (May 26, 2012)

Macro shot of calculator with my P&S
Howz it ? comments are welcome  .

*fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/147/3/c/calc_by_thinkanish-d518vwp.jpg

One day, i would buy a slr and like to take awesome macros


----------



## abhidev (May 26, 2012)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0935.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0934.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0004.jpg


----------



## Romeo420 (May 26, 2012)

Anish said:


> Macro shot of calculator with my P&S
> Howz it ? comments are welcome  .
> 
> *fc07.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/147/3/c/calc_by_thinkanish-d518vwp.jpg
> ...



This ones good.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2012)

@abhidev from ur series i liked 1st and 4th one...remaining r just ok

@anish ...macro look good...try on some insect


----------



## kjuvale (May 27, 2012)

one more from yesterday night:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7092/7275141276_1f9b874685_z.jpg
Kölner Dom / Cologne cathedral by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 27, 2012)

^^Wow


----------



## a_medico (May 27, 2012)

^^ Freakin awesome


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

@sujoyp: thanx 

here are some more

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0086.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0084.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0080.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0078.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2012)

@kapil superb pic as always.

@abhidev ...ur 2nd pic in latest series have lots of possibilities...i have done a 2 mins editing...hope u like it (just added some saturation and GND effect)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ZLAn2CztEZg/T8FDooNoNlI/AAAAAAAAHVs/fWPncL3qkHY/s800/IMG_0084.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

@sujoyp: nice work their...photoshop?

I tried adding some more effects 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0084_effects.jpg


----------



## arian29 (May 27, 2012)

nice captures @abhidev.. what place is it.. you haven't edited any of your pics ?


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

arian29 said:


> nice captures @abhidev.. what place is it.. you haven't edited any of your pics ?



thanx buddy...its Kovallam beach...it was so beautiful...and yes I haven't edited any of my pics except the above one


----------



## kjuvale (May 27, 2012)

@ all: thanks for comments
@ abhidev: edited photo looks good, beach looks really nice.

here is one more snap from me:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7098/7278703436_0aa5d0e51a_z.jpg
Cologne Dom and bridge by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2012)

good one kapil

@abhidev ...edited is looking nice...I had used picasa...


----------



## Anish (May 27, 2012)

@Sujoyp & romeo: Thanks for comments
@Sujoyp : Dude, How can I take an insect? Give me some tips. I tried, but they fly away before I/the camera is stablized  
BTW  I use canon powershot sx130is.
@kjuvale: Dude, thats a heck of a shot - one of the awesome I saw. Wish I will take like that one day


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @abhidev ...edited is looking nice...I had used picasa...



thanx...I used some effects provided on photobucket.com...it provides a variety of effects


----------



## arian29 (May 27, 2012)

Anish said:


> Dude, How can I take an insect? Give me some tips. I tried, but they fly away before I/the camera is stablized



lol.. haha.. dude.. go for NON flying insects.. try spiders or ants etc..


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2012)

@anish...yes try ants,spiders etc ....u maybe trying it on fly...even mosquito dont fly away easily


----------



## nac (May 28, 2012)

Abi, Edited one is much better...

Kjuvale, Awesome snaps...

Sujoy, I tried looking for GND filter for my cam. I don't even know whether it's available for my compact. I tried to do that effect in gimp. And here it is...

May be little extra lightness now, but some how figured it out...

Before
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/5684/img4903g.jpg

After
*img96.imageshack.us/img96/815/img4903nd.jpg

Anish,
Set the focus to macro and try to put your camera as close as possible. Spider, house flies... don't get scared all the time. You can very well click them. Few things are hard to capture, like butterfly.

One more snap...

*img607.imageshack.us/img607/5119/91117115.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2012)

@nac ur bird pic is good...

u have not used the GND option correctly it seems...GND is used to get the sky underexposed a bit so that it comes blue and clouds come clear rather then sky becoming white...
but what u did is kept the sky same and brighten the ground

I am not expert in this but I have edited the pic and it should work like that 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-J1hjN1rmALE/T8LxOsCCkQI/AAAAAAAAHV4/cc4mLBwF1dU/s800/img4903g.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

@nac @sujoyp:  thanx guys...but everyone here is posting edited pics?


----------



## arian29 (May 28, 2012)

lovely shot there @nac.. the bird line..


----------



## kjuvale (May 28, 2012)

@all :thanks for comments.
@Nac: nice shots, second shot looks little overexposed (ground), Sujay's edit looks better. 
I will suggest to use Lightroom , you have much better options to edit photos.
@abhidev: i guess many people edit pictures. I shoot in raw and have to edit them first using lightroom.

here is my try for food photography

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7099/7280263230_a1609a7a3f_z.jpg
anybody hungry? by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2012)

@abhidev ...yes I edit most of my pics , crop them, change exposure, set the tilting is any,change saturation etc.. dont overdo anything coz it reflect on the pic, but upto a limit editing is fine

@kapil food looks yummy..is it a setup or direct shot.


----------



## dingdong (May 28, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> here is my try for food photography
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/9649346@N08/7280263230/
> anybody hungry? by digitman2006, on Flickr



i want to eat some. 
Very good shot but a little blur correction is required on the lower front portion of the tray.


----------



## kjuvale (May 28, 2012)

@Sujoy: thanks, it was taken with whitebox setup.
@dingdong:  thanks for comment, that's not really a blur, I have used maximum aperture (1.8) for this shot causing bokeh on front and back. Maybe  i could have used lower aperture.


----------



## nac (May 28, 2012)

Sujoy, Yours is better. I thought since the original was taken in -ive exposure, I kept the sky portion as it is and edited the bottom half.

Kjuvale, I don't remember, if I am right this is the first photo I am seeing a non-landscape work from you. 

Abhi, Initially, I was posting as-is snaps. Later as suggested, I started editing with MS Picture manager and later Gimp. As Sujoy said, picture won't look good if we edit too much. This a sample of it... 

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/9849/img4903t.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 28, 2012)

^ yea but i didn't edit them coz I  wanted the pics as natural as they are....basically i didn't wanted the tag 'Photoshoped hai' thats all


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2012)

abhidev bhai we IT guys know that but those facebook people dont...they will say wow kya superb kheencha hai...and not photoshopped hai...thats the reason i told u dont overdo it...thoda sa chalta hai


----------



## axes2t2 (May 28, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> @Jaggy: Awesome snaps. Can you tell me, how did you processed mango shot, looks nice.
> 
> @arian: congrats for the lens, its great lens, I have the same lens too
> 
> ...



lovely


----------



## arian29 (May 28, 2012)

Playing around with my 70-300mm  

*@70*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7225/7278577028_5a974cba9f_c.jpg

*@300*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7236/7278576696_f33865010f_c.jpg

*@70*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7235/7278575634_e5cbc8e557_c.jpg

*@300*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7278575252_42bd7801dc.jpg


*come*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7221/7278574988_02f4fdbf6b_c.jpg

*saw*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7079/7278574804_46858229ee.jpg

*went*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7243/7278574512_519a33dac1_c.jpg

*gone*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7233/7278574298_6d5ba2046e_c.jpg


----------



## Anish (May 28, 2012)

arian29 said:


> lol.. haha.. dude.. go for NON flying insects.. try spiders or ants etc..


They too have legs dude...
But I must admit spiders are patient than ants coz, they wait for long to finish my satisfying shot.
Here is a shot of a spider which is the size of a rice.
Please comment whether my cam could take nicer than this or is this its capacity? (canon powershot sx130is p&s)
*fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/149/4/c/spyder_macro_by_thinkanish-d51ix8v.jpg
I must appreciate the patience of this spider what do you thing sujoyp?


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2012)

@arian the saw flight pic is nice

@anish ...ok now u know that u can go this close...now the next step is to focus it correctly on the insect...ideally focus should be on eyes which u have missed completely

also try to put more light...if this is the capacity of ur flash then try a led torch along with flash  not kidding i click with hands and put a torch in mouth sometimes


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> abhidev bhai we IT guys know that but those facebook people dont...they will say wow kya superb kheencha hai...and not photoshopped hai...thats the reason i told u dont overdo it...thoda sa chalta hai



hehehehe...true that


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @nac ur bird pic is good...
> 
> u have not used the GND option correctly it seems...GND is used to get the sky underexposed a bit so that it comes blue and clouds come clear rather then sky becoming white...
> but what u did is kept the sky same and brighten the ground
> ...



Don't exactly know what are you guys trying to do but I edited the same getting proper exposure?
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-GlF6nHwGS68/T8R1eyv27MI/AAAAAAAAA5s/POlIYb-x8C0/s640/img4903g.jpg

Here are some of my images
(Canon A3200, ISO80)

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cDYDvKx0RkU/T8J7BpReJlI/AAAAAAAAA3A/4KUWsOZlCEo/s800/IMG_0393.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oZWr8lAsDrc/T8J7QHag-MI/AAAAAAAAA3Q/tMpcKKfUrBs/s640/IMG_0399.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mHkMI0VVcd8/T8J7vuI99CI/AAAAAAAAA3w/cQtBa2tQU88/s640/IMG_0616.jpg

First image : untouched
2nd : Clarity (+40) and sharpening (+20)
3rd : Lots of editing.


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

^ last pic looks good...


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2012)

@marvelousprashant last one is good

what I was doing is adding GND effect which will make the sky blue without effecting the exposure of ground...but due to that the coconut tree became under exposed


----------



## Anish (May 29, 2012)

@Sujoyp: Dude, the spider got away before I could take the headshot 
Here is another macro of a housefly. Its really astonishing that the house fly didnt flyaway and was starring at the lens 
*fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/150/7/3/musca_domestica___macro_by_thinkanish-d51m656.jpg


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

Marvelous, Your sunset/rise is marvelous

Your editing of my picture is also much better than any of us.

Anish, Good one.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

@sujoyp and @abhidev Thanks 

@Anish Nice... A fly is something you cannot wait to compose your shot but would have been better if it was sitting facing the camera. BTW which cam?

Tried some more close up. Still learning 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7230/7248017422_9371811d66_b.jpg
Tulsi by marvelprash, on Flickr



nac said:


> Marvelous, Your sunset/rise is marvelous
> 
> Your editing of my picture is also much better than any of us.
> 
> Anish, Good one.



Thanks
I used Lightroom to edit. It is a very powerful yet simple to use tool. Give it a try. With full res image results will be much better


----------



## Anish (May 29, 2012)

nac said:


> Marvelous, Your sunset/rise is marvelous
> 
> Your editing of my picture is also much better than any of us.
> 
> Anish, Good one.



Thankyou nac




			
				marvelousprashant said:
			
		

> @Anish Nice... A fly is something you cannot wait to compose your shot but would have been better if it was sitting facing the camera. BTW which cam?


I took a shot facing the cam. But got blurred! my mistake.  Then it flew away.
Camera = Canon Powershot SX130IS. 
I wish I could use a slr one day.


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

its the Kovallam beach, Kerala

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0067.jpg


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

Anish said:


> I wish I could use a slr one day.



Yeah??? Since I don't any one personally who have DSLR, I visited twice to reliance digital just to get a hold of one  I couldn't try much as the sales persons are around all the time.

Abhi, Sun is toooooo bright here. If you have taken little later/earlier (sunset/rise) you could have gotten a nice disk shape sun.


----------



## Anish (May 29, 2012)

nac said:


> Yeah??? Since I don't any one personally who have DSLR, I visited twice to reliance digital just to get a hold of one  I couldn't try much as the sales persons are around all the time.



Dude, you too have the same cam...  :cheers:
In my case, in any of our relative wedding, I ll catch hold of the camera man...
will atleast try 2 to three shots 
Most of the times, the cameramen comming to weddings use Nikon D90 with kit lens!!!!


----------



## quan chi (May 29, 2012)

i need some guidance here guys.Now i have changed my batteries and somewhat it seems ok now.But still at video recording i get low batt message.

At night in low light areas the display is smooth for video recording. Now the problem is in the same situation when i switch to photo mode lags can be observed in the display while moving it.
again when i go to well lit areas the lag disappears. i mean is it normal.

Btw i dont have much knowledge in manual controls a little help is required here.


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2012)

nac said:


> Abhi, Sun is toooooo bright here. If you have taken little later/earlier (sunset/rise) you could have gotten a nice disk shape sun.



yea...but the colors were awesome....and the water is good too...couldn't resist taking a dip  and hence missed some awesome shots

here are some unedited pics

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0071.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0054.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0053.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0052.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0051.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0030.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

Guys all these pics.I.e the housefly one can you take them with a normal camera?(under 8k ones)?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys all these pics.I.e the housefly one can you take them with a normal camera?(under 8k ones)?



With some amount of effort YES. A3200 lets you get fairly close (all my mics with that only). For that fly pic, you might need to crop the image

@abhidev Sun is too bright... underexpose to get a round sun and better colors. Add some clarity/sharpness to waves. And a crimson sky maybe... Just my thoughts


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

Ill probably be getting a camera from my cousin.Which ever they get


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

Quanchi,
If you just started with new NiMH batteries, it will take few recharge cycle to get the full effectiveness. Yesterday, I checked the battery life. One set of recharged batteries shoots about 73 minutes at full resolution. Since it has time control of 10 min, there was time gap between videos. But that total 73 minutes video has been shot in about 3 hours.

About the focus, SX130 struggles a little to get the right focus while zooming and moving when you are shooting video. In low light, image mode sometimes it struggles a little but when you press the shutter button half way most of the time focus locks well.


----------



## Anish (May 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys all these pics.I.e the housefly one can you take them with a normal camera?(under 8k ones)?



take the shot in a good res camera and crop.
Cropping serves well dude.. I too cropped the image to 1280x800 (the housefly one)
original size was 4000x3000



			
				nac said:
			
		

> Quanchi,
> If you just started with new NiMH batteries, it will take few recharge cycle to get the full effectiveness.


This. I too experienced this. I had godrej 2050mAh NiMH battries. At first, it frequently showed low battery, but now it stablized!

@nac: Dude, when I use duracel for my cam, the cam wont last for 20 shots! and tells to change the batteries. But the batteries are still good and can work on other goodies like mouse etc. why is this so with the sx130?


----------



## quan chi (May 29, 2012)

nac said:


> About the focus, SX130 struggles a little to get the right focus while zooming and moving when you are shooting video. In low light, image mode sometimes it struggles a little but when you press the shutter button half way most of the time focus locks well.


yes after pressing the shutter button it becomes ok.But i am confused because i think when i had used it for the first time i didnt encountered any stutter at low light areas.I thought i might have changed some settings by mistake or due to some other reasons this problem showed up.


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2012)

wow so much discussion in this thread after soo long...I am soo happy to see soo many enthusiast togather  

@anish ur fly is superb

@abhidev ur 1st beach pic is great...I liked it


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

idk which camera my cousins might bring.Just keep it as a 100-150$ one.So will it be good enough to get shots of mositoques ,houseflys ?
How is that canon sx150? 10k one *chip* has recomeneded  it


----------



## nac (May 29, 2012)

^ Yeah, even from the cheapest cam A800 you would get nice macro.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> idk which camera my cousins might bring.Just keep it as a 100-150$ one.So will it be good enough to get shots of mositoques ,houseflys ?
> How is that canon sx150? 10k one *chip* has recomeneded  it



SX150IS is a nice cam... lets yo get very close (upto 1cm) to the subject. Plus full manual controls and Manual focus will be handy


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2012)

hmm...Okay.Hope it gets cheaper by july mid.
Anyone they will be getting me a P&S camera only


----------



## quan chi (May 29, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> @all :thanks for comments.
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/9649346@N08/7280263230/
> anybody hungry? by digitman2006, on Flickr



are you using any filters?I dont know but this shot looks phenomenal is it the beautiful decoration/presentation of the food or the colours i just cannot get it but it is very much attractive

kjuvale this is awesome too dont know if you have already posted it.Zürich | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


marvelousprashant said:


> Don't exactly know what are you guys trying to do but I edited the same getting proper exposure?
> 
> *lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mHkMI0VVcd8/T8J7vuI99CI/AAAAAAAAA3w/cQtBa2tQU88/s640/IMG_0616.jpg
> 
> ...


your last image is very good.Just crop the upper portion a bit.So that the height of the sky portion decreases.


anyways guys any replies for  post 5460.Btw nac & others i had asked about a little help with the manual controls.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2012)

quan chi said:


> yes after pressing the shutter button it becomes ok.But i am confused because i think when i had used it for the first time i didnt encountered any stutter at low light areas.I thought i might have changed some settings by mistake or due to some other reasons this problem showed up.



Does this happen in Auto mode? Don't know exactly but turning off focus tracking might help. If it doesn't set focus to infinity and try again


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2012)

^^hmm dont know exactly will try and report.
Anyways the following is a pic taken months ago when i went to alibaug for picnic.Taken with a simple 2mp mobile cam.
*img814.imageshack.us/img814/2485/photo1423withborder.jpg


----------



## trublu (May 30, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8001/7290434864_1a77a9a2c3.jpg

Sunset at a river in my town.


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2012)

some more.
*img853.imageshack.us/img853/33/photo1425d.jpg
*img843.imageshack.us/img843/5081/photo1425.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/1033/photo11375.jpg

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/5724/photo1398t.jpg


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

Quanchi,
Sometimes, AF take little to lock. It's completely normal with SX130.

Manual controls - You can shoot in priority mode (Av/Tv). These two modes are semi manual. 

Av lets you to set aperture value. You can set between f/3.4 (largest) - f/8 (Smallest). When you shoot at largest you will get small depth of field (DOF) and when you shoot at smallest you will get deep DOF. Small DOF means only the subject you are focusing will be clear and sharp, rest won't. You can get nice bokeh effect/blurring background etc at largest/er Av. At smallest you would get everything in focus.

Tv - Lets you set shutter speed. You can set between 15sec (long exposure) - 1/2500th (max speed) of a second. When there is enough light you can shoot at faster speed. When there is not enough light/low light, you can shoot at longer exposure. If you use longer exposure in a very good lit condition, your image will be over exposed which we don't want (there may be exception). With image stabilization (IS) turned on we get sharp image up to 1/30th sec handhold picture (approx). It differ from person to person depends on how steady their hands are. Anything less than that you would get blurred image. It's better to shoot with the help of tripod when you use longer exposure or you can leave the camera in a flat surface like table to avoid getting handhold blurred image.

In M mode (full manual), you can set both Av and Tv

Quanchi, your mobile shots are so good.

Trublu, Excellent one.


----------



## trublu (May 30, 2012)

Thank you @nac  Eight months' hard work has finally started paying off.. makes me think what if I had studied like this back in school days


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

@trublu ur shot is superb

@quan chi ....u have pointed ur cam towards sun in every pic which is not good practice and in case of dslr, it can damage the sensor permanently....
I liked the 3rd pic with people playing in water


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @trublu ur shot is superb
> 
> @quan chi ....u have pointed ur cam towards sun in every pic which is not good practice and in case of dslr, it can damage the sensor permanently....
> I liked the 3rd pic with people playing in water



I thought DSLR is the only camera (type) that can take images of direct sun. Because it has mirror so sun rays are converged on the sensor for a very short time (unless you decide to do a long exposure)
PnS camera with live view, Electronic view finders, mirrorless cameras and cell phones will continue taking damage while you compose the shot.
Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

nope I know people who have damaged camera sensor by taking pic of direct sun using DSLR


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2012)

nac said:


> Quanchi,
> Sometimes, AF take little to lock. It's completely normal with SX130.
> 
> Manual controls - You can shoot in priority mode (Av/Tv). These two modes are semi manual.
> ...


Thanks for the guide too.

Btw yes trublu your shot is also attractive.


sujoyp said:


> @trublu ur shot is superb
> 
> @quan chi ....u have pointed ur cam towards sun in every pic which is not good practice and in case of dslr, it can damage the sensor permanently....
> I liked the 3rd pic with people playing in water



Lol thats why its not a dslr. I know that.Since it is a mobile cam smaller aperture thats why i did it. anyways there was a purpose for the very first pic.so that it looks a bit artistic.But unfortunately it didnt came out that good.

Btw which picture you liked the last one or the second last one.

Still needs a lot to learn from you guys.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

@quan chi

Your first two images (panorama) lack contrast... They can look much better if you add some... Like your third pic... has shades from pure white to pure black. 

4th image... It is a panorama and beach. A colored shot would look better. 

No expert advice, just my thoughts

Also I damaged the camera on my N86 with the sun.. it was f/4.6


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

@trublu...awesome shot their buddy....

@quanchi: loved the last 2 shots...nice!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-rjmu3RcmYl8/T8XFWyhPmBI/AAAAAAAAA6s/n-gEoNXkWLo/s640/6845690461_2103fa9d4d_b.jpg

Camera : Nokia N86


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

@quanchi I liked the one above panorama where guys r having fun at beach 

@marvelousprashant bulb looks good


----------



## astroutkarsh (May 30, 2012)

lots of updates....I missed those.
need to go thru all.
BTW.. Nice snaps...everybody


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

woah..i didn't know that direct sun facing shots would damage the camera sensor....thanx for the heads-up guys 

This one is the Mysore palace...I have increased the color content a bit to make it look more vibrant...comments pls 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0563_effects.jpg

this is the un-edited pic

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0563.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

@abhidev can you upload the unedited full reso pic somewhere? Dropbox or something? Would like to play around... I wish your camera had RAW


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @abhidev can you upload the unedited full reso pic somewhere? Dropbox or something? Would like to play around... I wish your camera had RAW



hmm..will try


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

*i49.tinypic.com/i53kpj.jpg
Edited in photoshop

*i46.tinypic.com/21az9c3.jpg


----------



## Anish (May 30, 2012)

Here are some Macros I took today:
While taking macros, I learned one thing today: 
You need patience: Loads of it.
*fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/151/6/a/ant_macro_by_thinkanish-d51qqk7.jpg
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/151/a/b/housefly_macro_onfirecrackerflower_by_thinkanish-d51qqng.jpg
*fc00.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/151/5/b/spyder_macro_by_thinkanish-d51qqul.jpg
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/151/c/c/spider1_macro_by_thinkanish-d51qqyq.jpg

Some Sepia Shots

*fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/151/c/1/ant_macro_sepia_by_thinkanish-d51qqpw.jpg
*fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2012/151/d/1/housefly_macro_sepia_by_thinkanish-d51qqsc.jpg


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2012)

^^AWSOME PICS!
Can we click pics like this with a mobile camera


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

@serpent : Depends on the mobile. With the N8 yes... With the 808 better than these... 
Android cams lack detail and you'll see lots of noise in crops

Your 2nd pic is nice

@anish nice pics but why are last two in sepia. 

@sujoyp Thanks


----------



## Anish (May 30, 2012)

@Serpent16: Thankyou dude.. But I dont know whether those pics can be taken from a cellphone coz I dont have one 
@marvelousprashant: Thankyou. The last two are in sepia coz, i took it in that mode in camera. In camera settings->my colors-> sepia. 
BTW, none of the pics are edited except cropping.
And I wonder how can my cam take these shots.. It has been sleeping since a year!!! I didnt know this before a year! and I thought macro was owned by slr cameras! foolish thought


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

Unedited

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0519.jpg

Edited

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0519_effect.jpg


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

Anish, Wonderful macro. I never able to capture ants, they were always too busy running.

Abhi, Even though it's too much colour, I like it.


----------



## quan chi (May 30, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Unedited
> 
> 
> Edited


your last two photos were quite good. For this one i would say nice attempt.Edited one looks better.

Btw thanks everyone for the suggestions.

and yes the third picture is also my favourite.Even the last one is ok i think.

@marvelousprashant your suggestions are welcome anytime.
Anyways for the first two pics i tried adding contrast but i found this one better.More contrast was making the shore and the sea completely black.

For the last pic they are not coloured because the colour lacked the depth.Thats why i converted them into b/w.


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

@anish good macros...u r learning fast ...and dont try sepia and b&W with macros coz macros r liked for its colors and designs 

@abhidev the blue sky is edited too much and not looking real at all


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

@abhidev I guess you are trying to create HDRish photos... Don't add so much color... It looks artificial 

Tried to create some background bokeh?

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-u34e9ahLie4/T8Y2ZjueyYI/AAAAAAAAA7E/Rl86IagBHj8/s640/IMG_0379-3.jpg


----------



## nac (May 30, 2012)

Abhi, Just I was trying with yours...

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/1043/33400199.jpg

Few snaps...

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/1013/77425558.jpg

*img138.imageshack.us/img138/5995/28550542.jpg

*img560.imageshack.us/img560/3691/31896322.jpg

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/1774/71929989.jpg

*img600.imageshack.us/img600/6497/74615837.jpg

Few clicks of sunset

*img859.imageshack.us/img859/5157/78887663.jpg

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/2171/84192442.jpg

*img256.imageshack.us/img256/4943/71675001.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

@nac @quanchi : thanx guys....

@sujoyp @marvelousprashant : hmmm...thanx for the suggestion guys...actually I liked the blue color of the sky.....will try to edit that pic again with less color this time....also whats HDrish?


----------



## Anish (May 30, 2012)

nac said:
			
		

> Anish, Wonderful macro. I never able to capture ants, they were always too busy running.


 Thankyou dude. Hmm that ant.. It was just standing on that seed on our stone bench... you wont believe, it was just standing there for at-least half an hour and went only when i disturbed it!
The shot which tested my patience was that spider (small one focused on eye) 
Know what? Its damn active! It posed well for a head shot. When I click the shutter, it vanishes and was not in the image and its clinging to the cam lens. It was doing it at-least 10 times. So, I got frustrated and can only take sideways 

And your last shot is beautifully composed.!



			
				sujoyp said:
			
		

> @anish good macros...u r learning fast ...and dont try sepia and b&W with macros coz macros r liked for its colors and designs


Thanks for the suggestion dude...


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

how abt now...

edited the pic again 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0519_effect2.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

@abhidev I mean you are trying to create something like this no?



Spoiler



*www.dailyhdr.com/wp-content/uploads/Toning-vs-Real-HDR-captions.jpg



left = unedited
rirght = edited
Nevermind the captions


----------



## abhidev (May 30, 2012)

^ well I didn't know the term...but I was trying to make it look a little bit like a painting with vibrant colors....and thanx for the sample image


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2012)

@marvelousprashant the bookeh did not come much plesent actually still u were able to blur the objects well..

@nac only ur 1st sunset is perfect...remaining all pic r just ok...bro u r again loosing the compositions.

@abhidev this time ur sky is great  clean blue with white clouds


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2012)

@sujoyp: I did not expect much from the A3200 either. Realized it was some "sort of bokeh" only when I saw it on PC. BTW can a point and shoot produce decent bokehs?

@abhidev
I edited one of your images... This is extreme form of HDR but others did not look that good.

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1NyNb0VaxaA/T8ZfVLiZCEI/AAAAAAAAA7Q/h3vyzRER7EI/s800/IMG_0563_-2_-3_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Thanks Sujoy. I think it's time for "Art of Composition" which I left it in the shelf after felt too much of it. Personally I like that shepherd shot and the one above.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2012)

@nac Actualy those wires around do not make good effect on pics
I also liked the one above the 1st sunset...its reddish sky is looking good


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2012)

Guys do camera's have a mode for Macro?Or do you'll click them buy zooming in?

@marvelousprashant For HDR toning is RAW file needed?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2012)

@serpent : HDR is basically fusing 3 images with different  exposures so that the whole picture is perfectly exposed.
- Some cameras have HDR built in... easiest to use but limited tweaking
- With JPEG, you need to use in camera bracketing to create 3 or 5 images with different exposure or manually doing the same. The camera should not move while taking the pictures
- With RAW you can shoot one image then create 3 images with it having different exposures and combine them
- Single JPEGs don't give good results. But still you can get some decent images with full resolution super fine quality JPEGs. There will be plenty of noise at times but resized images look decent

Sunrise with a phone camera. There was too much noise so had to edit

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QCCKNevmLFE/T8dJGHLOidI/AAAAAAAAA7s/Ee7pODppFZw/s640/6845698057_f0b6c3cd9f_b.jpg

Tried to capture splash (feat Nikon S3100) The shutter lag did not let me capture it properly though

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0eXX91eCLgQ/T8dvMQ_IU7I/AAAAAAAAA8A/xHV4DZIRWvE/s640/DSCN1203.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (May 31, 2012)

Two more pics -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7230/7308592086_744245dbf4_h.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8006/7308590738_9b8125909d_h.jpg


----------



## nac (May 31, 2012)

Serpent,
In camera, it has focus mode called macro. You can shoot macros in that mode.

Prashant, 
I think you have already posted the sunrise/set before. I like that one than this.

techfreak, 
First one is a fantastic shot.


----------



## abhidev (May 31, 2012)

@sujoyp: thanx 

@marvelousprashant: gr8 work dude...but the sky looks patchy...also how did u do it?  Also the sunrise pic is good!!!

@techfreak: ur first shot is brilliant!!!

some more day sky snaps

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/day_sky_effects-1.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0530_effect.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0526_effect.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 31, 2012)

@techfreak, 
the First  shot is amazing. Simple yet attractive



nac said:


> Serpent,
> In camera, it has focus mode called macro. You can shoot macros in that mode.
> 
> Prashant,
> ...



The earlier was sunset from a Canon PnS and this one is sunrise from a phone

@abhidev Thanks
Used Photomatrix. Noisy because I changed the exposure on single jpeg... Also because of small size

Some food porn

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-2t1SQLY0mLs/T8ezUS0pDII/AAAAAAAAA8U/EezNbmR2wog/s800/DSCN1255.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2012)

Prashant,
No, I was talking about the same sunset picture. If you haven't posted I would have seen it in your flickr page or something. Comparatively that was better and this with too much processing doesn't look so...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2012)

@nac Yup it was on flickr. Somehow I did not like it . Anyways thanks

@abhidev Shot 1 and 2 are dangerous for your camera

I have a tulsi plant and a little spider has woven web between its twigs. I am trying to capture it from 2 days without success. AF of both Nikon 3100 and Canon A3200 was not able to focus so it fixed the focus in macro mode by half pressing the shutter key. Still I am not able to resolve the web properly. Any tips?


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2012)

^
If the web is in the front and the spider stays behind, your focus gets locked in the web and you won't get clear shot of spider. 

Assuming your cam can focus as close as 3cm, focus the web and press the shutter half way and lock it then move closer to get spider in focus without releasing the shutter and shoot it. And again web disturbs the clear shot of the spider.

In any way if you control Av, try it the smallest Av. May be in P mode or landscape mode


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2012)

@nac spider is in the center of web. The web itself is very beautiful.. Spider is tint and I dont think I can resolve any details. I want a shot of web radiating out from spider's body. 

Without flash the web is invisible. Using flash I can get some of the web but spider gets overexposed


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2012)

^ Use flash manually or light the area with some other devices like table lamp, torch etc...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

@marvelousprashant....yea didn't know that direct sunlight would damage the sensor....will be careful from next time

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0524_effect.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0518_effect.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2012)

@abhidev i still didnt understant ur craze of taking sky shots with clouds  

at least try to compose it at sunset, sunrise, with birds or something like that


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @abhidev i still didnt understant ur craze of taking sky shots with clouds
> 
> at least try to compose it at sunset, sunrise, with birds or something like that



I don't know man...i just love it....the serene blue sky...when I was a kid I would always go to the building terrace, climb up the water tank and lie down under the sky staring at clouds, birds...its peaceful 


yea will try some other shots...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

and for more please see my flickr page- 

Flickr: Karan Raj Baruah's Photostream


----------



## Tenida (Jun 1, 2012)

*My Native Place*

*i.imgur.com/mmY6r.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KgbLy.jpg
*i.imgur.com/oZPos.jpg
*i.imgur.com/aeG7H.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

some more sky shots 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0904_effect.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0905_effect.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice pics
A bit OT.
Is canon sx150 good?Whats its cost in USA


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2012)

Edit - HDR effect
*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9932/img2265yu.jpg

Couple of bird shot
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/2826/img5054uh.jpg

*img535.imageshack.us/img535/338/img5091o.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 2, 2012)

quan chi said:


> are you using any filters?I dont know but this shot looks phenomenal is it the beautiful decoration/presentation of the food or the colours i just cannot get it but it is very much attractive
> 
> kjuvale this is awesome too dont know if you have already posted it.Zürich | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



@Quanchi: I have have used soft light filter for the food shot.
and second shot, i guess, I had posted it earlier.

here are some of my recent snaps from Dresden and Buchenwald concentration camp-
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7236/7320042994_09463511a2_z.jpg
Frauenkirche, Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7071/7319614330_18a184cf44_z.jpg
Buchenwald concentration camp by digitman2006, on Flickr

This one  is HDR:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7093/7319219254_3147d1363b_z.jpg
Buchenwald concentration camp, Weimar by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2012)

@nac hdr is looking great 

@kapil 1st one is superb...cross processesd one (2nd) have lack of punch


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

@nac: hdr looks good....nice!!!


this one is Allepey,Kerala backwaters

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0872_effect.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2012)

Abhi,
Among your recent posts, this one is the best.

Kjuvale,
When I hear the term "concentration camp" I just remember world war movies. Do they allow people to go in and out of the camp?


----------



## trublu (Jun 3, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7324947056_de7fc88a1c_z.jpg
02_06_12 by Gr@ssh0pper on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2012)

nac said:


> Abhi,
> Among your recent posts, this one is the best.



thanx


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2012)

nice scenery abhidev 

trublu its a great shot...whats the light setup  ..


----------



## trublu (Jun 3, 2012)

@sujop : you guys are my gurus.. I had been to a nice chinese restaurant where they had lanterns hanging all over the place ( well, basically those were CFLs with tissue paper wrapped around them  )..tried to make the most of what I'd got 


@abhidev : really nice place. My Alleppey trip got cancelled  going on a weekend trip to Coorg this thursday


----------



## quan chi (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice pictures guys.


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 3, 2012)

@Abhidev and trublu: nice shots!



nac said:


> Abhi,
> Kjuvale,
> When I hear the term "concentration camp" I just remember world war movies. Do they allow people to go in and out of the camp?




Yes they do allow people to go there, most of the big concentration camps have museums and guided tours. In last photo in my post the building with chimney was used to kill prisoners and burn them. Below is the main gate of the camp.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7096/7326467734_b4f32f1acc_z.jpg
Buchenwald concentration camp gate by digitman2006, on Flickr

inside crematorium:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8017/7326603124_5e58b300b7_z.jpg
Inside View of Crematorium at Buchenwald concentration camp by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2012)

@nac I like your HDR but it is a bit too saturated

@kjuvale just pure genius. Although I did not like the vintage "instagramish" look in the Buchenwald concentration camp pic

@abhidev : nice one

@trublu : great image. Love the lightning 

Tried some smoke painting today (first attempt)

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-m7S9GitCNxg/T8tKejmozSI/AAAAAAAAA9I/iEQKRFr3NqQ/s512/IMG_0790.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-gI6Y9MBEweA/T8tK1PlEviI/AAAAAAAAA9I/-NUTAK6tJgY/s640/IMG_0795.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-GAJaYc2sx-Y/T8tKemhH9bI/AAAAAAAAA9I/XYEteB2SNrc/s512/IMG_0784.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Fx4fBKuAKN4/T8tKwTujbpI/AAAAAAAAA9I/0Elf0KFh88E/s512/IMG_0791.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2012)

@kapil ....u mean these concentration center were like prison  ... I thought its somewere people do something like yoga concentration

@marvelousprashant ur 2nd one is great


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2012)

Kjuvale,
It seems like they were patient enough to cremate one by one. I thought they would do it bulk. Those fences are like the one we see in the movie "The boy in the stripped Pajamas".

Prashant, Nice work. 2nd one is good in the lot.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 3, 2012)

trublu said:


> @abhidev : really nice place. My Alleppey trip got cancelled  going on a weekend trip to Coorg this thursday



yea...you should not miss it...its really beautiful!!!! 

@marvelousprashant: 2nd one is good ...how do you take such shots?


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 3, 2012)

@Sujoy: no these camps were for war not for so good purpose, may be have a look at this documentry: really very sad 
1. Buchenwald concentration camp - part 1 of 2 - YouTube
2. Buchenwald concentration camp - part 2 of 2 - YouTube

@marvelousprashant: nice smoke snaps.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2012)

@kapil Its strange that those nice buildings were made for soo cruel purpose...saw both the videos


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2012)

@sujoyp @kjuvale @nac @abhidev : Thanks a lot guys 

@abhidev : I used an incense stick for smoke, all lights off except for a torch so that  camera can see the smoke (same way like you see dust in light coming from window). Shutter speed 1/60 or higher (most of my images were not sharp as camera was choosing 1/15 even at ISO 1600

Retouching included exposure compensation,noise reduction and split toning

One more

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7LckRAxi2S0/T8w98dC-fKI/AAAAAAAAA9Q/1ZoYN82Uw5o/s640/IMG_0788.jpg

A better way to do this is to invert colors(negative) I did not do it because there is too less smoke in my photos. Maybe I should have used two incense sticks


----------



## mastervk (Jun 4, 2012)

Some pics from Mumbai

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7219/7337026114_8d65534f8c_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7103/7337021322_6c5d15d3d0_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8164/7337031618_b3e40779e5_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2012)

Mastervk,
First one is good, second one very good and the final one is even better EXCELLENT...

Couple of moon shots...

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/6366/img5236pl.jpg

*img853.imageshack.us/img853/7265/img5237d.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 4, 2012)

@mastervk...first one is an excellent shot

@nac...liked the 2nd one...only if the moon could have been a bit visible 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0796_effect.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Kerala%20May%202012/IMG_0851_effect.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2012)

mastervk great shots

nac ur 2nd shot is superb

abhidev ur 1st shot is good


----------



## mastervk (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks abhidev,Sujoy and Nac.

I will go to Juhu beach this weekend and hope to capture beautiful sunset..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2012)

@mastervk if u get clouds there then try HDR too.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

thanx @sujoyp...my second shot was at maximum zoom maybe thats why its not much clear


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2012)

@abhidev its not about clarity but to tell u the truth the scene do not look beautiful at all...maybe u could have shot only the coconut trees with the water and it would look much better


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @abhidev its not about clarity but to tell u the truth the scene do not look beautiful at all...maybe u could have shot only the coconut trees with the water and it would look much better



I was trying to capture whole lot of ducks there...which were too far..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so sorry i didnt notice there r soo many ducks in the pic...i thought they r leaves

due to my mobile i suppose


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry guys  One more smoke photograph. This one is from my old and trusty N86 which is going to get replaced in a few days. This image is a tribute to the phone that brought variable aperture and intelligent zoom to smartphones. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7341671154_de27875862_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks guys...

Sujoy, Me too thought the same, dry leaves...


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is one more HDR snap from me:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7075/7157998131_c3cfd7859e_z.jpg
Semperoper, Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## mastervk (Jun 6, 2012)

@Sujoy..

If i had tripod i would have tried long exposure shots too..
This time i will remember to try HDR .How many pics you generally use for HDR?Few times i have tried ,i have used 3-4 raw pics with different exposure and used photomatrix to generate HDR.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

@kjuvalle: nice snap!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2012)

@kapil this time its looking artificial 

@mastervk i too take 3 shots at +2, -2 & 0 ev and merge in photomatrix


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2012)

Couple of moon shots taken just before sun rise

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/7770/img5271w.jpg

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/5068/img5292kf.jpg

Bird shot

*img62.imageshack.us/img62/1583/img5291k.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 6, 2012)

@nac your 2nd shot is waiting to be my wallpaper  link to 1080p please


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2012)

^Wow!!! Thank you.

Here is the link to full resolution.
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/1731/img5292g.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Jun 7, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7346228096_424acf046e.jpg
DSC_1484 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8021/7161018337_d7da0d4e34.jpg
DSC_1063 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7101/7346227328_6799abcdc9.jpg
DSC_1172 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2012)

@nac I liked ur 1st pic coz of colors of sky 

@arian ur 2nd pic is great.


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 7, 2012)

Awesome shots by everyone! Great to see this thread active again after a long time! 

@nac you are improving a lot! congrats!

@abhidev, mastervk, kapil, arian Nice shots! 


This was after the unusual storm n rain in Delhi a couple of days back, the sky and sun rays were looking so dramatic that I couldn't resist taking a few snaps, these were taken from my home terrace... shots didn't came that good as it was looking and I thought I must start shooting again, I'm loosing the grip on photography as m really busy these days.. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7347387858_0aa3ff07b7_z.jpg
Sun Rays by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8141/7347385282_20e8d9c63e_z.jpg
Sun Rays by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2012)

nice shots everyone


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2012)

Jaggs,
Nice work. Do you shoot in RAW?


----------



## arian29 (Jun 8, 2012)

nice capture @jagg89


----------



## jayantr7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Here goes my first one:-

*pcdn.500px.net/8379929/c690e5e419ac9a58ed8823daf4f1c5dff260bfa4/4.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2012)

nice shot jagg ...beautiful

@jayant good one


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 10, 2012)

@jagg89 First image is great
@arian29 2nd shot is pretty good

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7242/7160373691_62d1da53f0_b.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 10, 2012)

@Arian, Jaggy: great snaps !
@Jayntra: awesome pic.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8011/7356151594_1a4a0c040e_z.jpg
Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8005/7170950755_d1033c2eda_z.jpg
Katholische Hofkirche, Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

@nac yes, I shoot in raw most of the time... but the 2nd shot above was a 3 exposure(jpeg) hdr..

jayantr7: Nice shot! 

Kapil: 1st one is a classic! Great use of b/w, it may have not looked that great in color..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2012)

nice shot @marvelousprashant


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7216/7175837733_38e99416b2_h.jpg


Also I believe we should discuss about tips etc about photography on other thread by Vickybat. We should just leave photos to be posted here


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2012)

no techfreak how can we comment without looking at pics...tips should be followed by pics.

like the pic u posted is too dark...u should have used a tripod or some support and used long exposure like 2-3 sec..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 11, 2012)

> like the pic u posted is too dark...u should have used a tripod or some support and used long exposure like 2-3 sec..


 Took photo from a car 
And wasn't very stable.


> no techfreak how can we comment without looking at pics...tips should be followed by pics.


Not comments. You guys were discussing few days back about some equipment etc. Don't exactly remember which page but you were


----------



## a_medico (Jun 11, 2012)

Badminton (Batminttal - as my barber calls it) court indoor shoot. Though the lights seem many, they are very high which demands very high ISO and low shutter speeds. I guess a full frame and a F2.8 lens would give amazing results here. These were taken with tripod.



*The courts:*

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/8977/img0123mg.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2012)

@thetechfreak u r right, we were discussing rechargable cells


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice pictures there everyone.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2012)

@kjuvale always love your low light shots

Here is my 15s long exposure macro... I,ve titled it "*Time Flies*"

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7237/7362942798_b1768bea07_z.jpg


----------



## Stuge (Jun 12, 2012)

I was pretty surprised, when I saw the number of views I was getting on Venus Transit pictures . Later to find out that one of my piicture was liked by NASA Goddard, and the same was featured in NASA Goddard flickr gallery .Thank you Nasa. I know its a small recognition but it means a lot to me.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7172845825_bd39ca3724_b.jpg



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7221/7344261962_0af1224b8d_c.jpg
Projected image through Telescope shot using Nikon D700 .I will post more pictures from the event .Feels awesome to be a part of this Historical Event .Next Event won't happen until 2117 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7345550296_acd809972e_b.jpg

Initial transit  here in Delhi was obscured by clouds .This was one of the first shot I took yesterday of transit 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7347678902_f0490ae075_b.jpg

Equipment :Nikon D90 + 70-300mm Vr @300mm + Kenko 2x =900mm + lot of layering and deleting in Post Processing 


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7166560389_68bae6b95d_c.jpg

link to bigger image 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7166560389_2990905f28_k.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2012)

@stuge superb...congrats..its really a huge motivation to feature in such an album..


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

congrats @stuge


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7245/7179678483_7c8991c07b_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2012)

^^^ Good one bro...very sharp


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2012)

nice shot @marvelousprashant


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 12, 2012)

thanks guys... exploring my new SX240


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 13, 2012)

@Stuge: congrats and awesome shots. 

@marvelousprashant: nice droplet shot.

i was today playing in lightroom , here is result: may be go back to normal editing again to check which one looks better
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/7366783516_5320307f55_z.jpg
Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2012)

@kjuvale...nice....what place is this?


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 13, 2012)

@Abhidev: its taken in Dresden, Germany and on the right hand side , the big building is Frauenkirche (Church of Our Lady). It was completely destroyed in bombing on 13 feb 1945. they rebuilt it in 2005. Almost all Dresden was destroyed. But they have built again all those beautiful buildings.

here is normal edit of same pic:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7220/7181613851_51dcfe978e_z.jpg
Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2012)

kapil the normal edited pic is looking much better with colors...ur previous pic is whole gray


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2012)

Jayant, Nice one...

Medico, Yeah even when there is plenty of lights in-door it needs long exposure.

Kjuvale, Nice street photography...

Stuge, Wow!!! Congrats... I thought of capturing that event but couldn't...

A nice portrait

*img801.imageshack.us/img801/1677/img5379c.jpg

*img543.imageshack.us/img543/9071/img5488c.jpg

*img850.imageshack.us/img850/8796/img5437k.jpg

*img52.imageshack.us/img52/2696/img5444o.jpg

*img856.imageshack.us/img856/8067/img5494ea.jpg

*img839.imageshack.us/img839/8392/img5480w.jpg

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/9894/img5478w.jpg


----------



## Soumik (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice pics.

I need advice on shooting photos. I have an EPM1, and i have a problem like... when i would go to some party and take pics, it focuses on the nearest faces and blurs out the ones a bit far. How do i get all of them into focus?? Kinda bummer for a party pic. 
Also, for low light, the shutter speed becomes too low. A normal PnS camera can shoot a pic with no shake at all, while, i have to make sure no one is moving while i take the pic.. else it gets blurry.
recently i went to a butterfly park, and in all the pics, the wings were blurry. While same place i had been with a Panasonic PnS, the wings were very clear. Why is the default shutter speed so low? 

And if i increase the shutter speed, the pics become completely dark.

what mistake am i doing? Anyone with a good point and shoot cam may take better pics than me handling this epm1 .


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

^ You can ask your doubts related to camera settings in a new thread or here...  Understanding Camera Settings I post the reply here


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 15, 2012)

@Nac: nice snaps, liked 3and 4 th most.

here is one monochrome pic from me

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5038/7373158882_710aa47b34_z.jpg
Dresden by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2012)

A photo of the Rain in ABSOLUTE darkness 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7075/7189061453_1e6eff163d_h.jpg


and just testing slow shutter speed 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5468/7374295698_d338d29342_h.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks you.
Kjuvale, Nice and wide...

Techfreak, Nice experiment


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2012)

Some of the pics I clicked in a hurry 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8027/7381675134_b63d766645_c.jpg
Telankhedi 2 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8009/7381674872_3f0a1cf00c.jpg Telankhedi with clouds by sujoyp, on Flickr

Nothing artistic abt this macro shot...just posting coz I took a macro shot after 3 months 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7241/7381674624_7db6b6c379.jpg Insect by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Soumik (Jun 17, 2012)

Awesome! 
^^ which lens for the insect?


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2012)

Sujoy,
Second one is nice. Would be better with no frames and some colour enhancement...
And why the eyes of the fly are matt finish. Shouldn't be glossy and wet???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2012)

@shoumik i have a cheap and super old nikon 55mm 2.8 ais macro lens 

@ nac thanks..i havs seen most fly have this type of eye...donno the secret


----------



## kjuvale (Jun 17, 2012)

@Sujoy: 2nd one is good.

I made this one B/W on purpose, so that one can read those letters written on the gate of Buchenwald concentration camp.: "Jedem das Seine"  means "to each what he deserves." This slogan was written on many other  Nazi concentration camps.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7227/7376278468_8144408961_z.jpg
Buchenwald concentration camp gate by digitman2006, on Flickr

Here is my one of very few bird snap:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7215/7376271118_58cce7e8c7_z.jpg
a bird in Leipzig Opergarten by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2012)

amazing shots @kjuvale


----------



## a_medico (Jun 18, 2012)

*img585.imageshack.us/img585/1886/img0252bk.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 18, 2012)

^^Awesome


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2012)

@kapil ur bird is good...1st one is a difficult one


----------



## abhidev (Jun 18, 2012)

@medico: awesome colors!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 19, 2012)

Spotted a bird after a long time in my area... 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5460/7400039886_b229fe0423.jpg


Another one ... "Narangi" aka Tangerine  _(Citrus tangerina)_

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8161/7400356720_5c94fb626c_c_d.jpg

*Nice pics kjuvale and medico !!! *


----------



## trublu (Jun 19, 2012)

@marvelousprashant - Is the bird weak, or they just look like that? 

This one's from my Coorg Trip earlier this month.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7400181196_47019f8403.jpg

Blues by grssh0pper on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 19, 2012)

@trublu I guess they look like this only... they are very active

Blue flowers look nice!

Clouds after rain

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7079/7400827816_4b2e4c7441_b.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 19, 2012)

@trublu : the blue color is vibrant


@marvelousprashant: great capture!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2012)

@trublu nice flowers

marvelousprashant clouds r great


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2012)

Kjuvale, Nice bird..

Prashant, Nice cloud pattern...

Trublu, Nice flower...


----------



## trublu (Jun 21, 2012)

The clouds look great, Prashant..

**stupid question alert** what kinda rain left so many black clouds


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 21, 2012)

trublu said:


> The clouds look great, Prashant..
> 
> **stupid question alert** what kinda rain left so many black clouds



Thanks.

60% Pre monsoon rains and 40% Lightroom rains


----------



## nac (Jun 21, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> 60% Pre monsoon rains and 40% Lightroom rains



 Excellent line....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2012)

LOL we really make those clouds deeper and darker to look good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> LOL we really make those clouds deeper and darker to look good



TRUE!!

Took some more splash shots... 3 of them looked good to me... presenting to you guys the story of a Splash!!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/7413424672_a9c5ba1038_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7138/7413426512_9a9c6935b6_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8016/7413423162_8f1362c591_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2012)

ooh comon ...u should have used a transperent background or black one...or even no BG at all...those tiles look ugly 

and 1st and last one is definitely good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ooh comon ...u should have used a transperent background or black one...or even no BG at all...those tiles look ugly
> 
> and 1st and last one is definitely good



will try next time... I'll need some setup as I am not good at Photoshop


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2012)

photoshop is not needed...u did things correctly...just use a black, white or plain color background....use sheet on cardboard


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 22, 2012)

Shot with Panasonic FZ18
*a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417176_3101893060797_1517567681_n.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

[I*farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7418390638_4f7dd859cb.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 22, 2012)

@marvelousprashant : loved the 1st and the last one....try taking the shot with more light...maybe in sunlight


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2012)

@prashant the bee look great...even if u lost all the colors...its looking great like that


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

Abhidev thanks 


Sujoyp its not a bee, its q fruitfly. Slightly larger than normal fly


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2012)

Prashant,
The last splash is nice.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

@nac thanks 

Sorry for spamming !!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8028/7419820902_ded2033d83_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5112/7419792764_bebe451b09_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/7419767844_abe18e2965_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8153/7419771556_cd44788b02_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7252/7419815242_fb144471bd_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 22, 2012)

These were taken few months back around the time I bought this camera.

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/4477/img0663n.jpg

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/1983/img0660fp.jpg

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/386/img0656d.jpg

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/2708/img0637io.jpg

Prashant,
All the five are nice esp, the first bird shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2012)

@prashant all of them r goodone....I liked specially 3rd one


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 22, 2012)

nac and sujoyp thanks. 
Offtopic : BTW how are the colors in bird pics. I left them unedited. I don't think my laptop screen represents true colors. These look washed out a bit on my screen. But some of my earlier shots in which i added saturation looked oversaturated on phone's display


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2012)

Some from my side after long time 
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vOpmOO3_SEY/T-bxwWbE7KI/AAAAAAAAHWM/a54RVqHxbjc/s640/DSC_4591.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-EqjUzVzWrrg/T-bx6uAtygI/AAAAAAAAHWU/SZyqyXgC7Jc/s640/DSC_4611.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/--XCZ1RMowZ4/T-bx9SbqKVI/AAAAAAAAHWc/mlFqfq8yu_I/s640/DSC_4618.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-3AwnwbDnaUU/T-byBaxqe2I/AAAAAAAAHWk/pSbAgTREURc/s800/DSC_4634.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-wfchqPuZkBU/T-byZyN2mZI/AAAAAAAAHWs/108_Dsk7uAs/s640/DSC_4638.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-AqXBo-umo9w/T-byjiXG6sI/AAAAAAAAHW8/cJjjfK_wWCw/s640/DSC_4741.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-K1E3gGtvUVo/T-b9Zm0CGdI/AAAAAAAAHXI/cIomeTk_1dY/s800/DSC_4641.JPG

This one posted out of curosity...anyone seen this thing before...2-3 feet long lizard
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tJrwHv32OdY/T-bydw698LI/AAAAAAAAHW0/aVL90XDBNQ4/s800/DSC_4730.JPG


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2012)

Sujoy, 2nd from last and 4th from last are nice...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2012)

thanks nac


----------



## abhidev (Jun 24, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> This one posted out of curosity...anyone seen this thing before...2-3 feet long lizard
> *lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tJrwHv32OdY/T-bydw698LI/AAAAAAAAHW0/aVL90XDBNQ4/s800/DSC_4730.JPG



its called 'Iguana' i guess...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 24, 2012)

Excellent pics sujoy. Loved the second pic. The lizard is scary 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7132/7432291498_8d6421b23c_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2012)

@marvelousprashant thanks 

@abhidev u r right its iguana .....how do u know


----------



## arian29 (Jun 24, 2012)

great shots @sujoy and @marvelousprashant.. love the squirrel pics


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @abhidev u r right its iguana .....how do u know



Discovery Channel FTW!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

I m buying a 70-300mm lens which one is good 

Nikon AF Zoom-Nikkor 70-300mm f/4-5.6G (4.3x) Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com

Tamron AF 70-300mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro (for Nikon Digital SLR) Lens | Lens | Flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2012)

out of these two get the tamron one...nikon af 70-300 is one of the poorest lens.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

^thanks sujoy.

but the above Tamron lens I found is in flipkart.
& when I went to my local dealer he showed me the 70-300mm Tamron lens @rs9200
but it was LD Macro *1.2*.is it the upgraded version ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2012)

Donno exactly

What I know Tamron have 2 lenses of 70-300 right now
1. 70-300 Di LD macro which can focus upto 1:2
2. 70-300 VC USD costing 25-27k

maybe u r getting the 1st one....check properly that its the DI LD model and not some other older variation


----------



## theserpent (Jun 25, 2012)

power_8383 said:


> Shot with Panasonic FZ18
> *a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417176_3101893060797_1517567681_n.jpg



Amazing! how did you get this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2012)

@sujoyp: isn't the model u mentioned in list is the flipkart link?
we can also use it as a Macro lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2012)

yes its the flipkart one which i was mentioned

It have a 1:2 macro ratio which is not at all bad for macro purpose coz my macro lens also do 1:2 only  but it do macro from 200-300mm that means it will become long and stretched ....ur on board flash wont work with that...but it will work fine in daytime...I think there is a switch for macro in the lens


----------



## arian29 (Jun 25, 2012)

Go for the flipkart one (*www.flipkart.com/tamron-sp-af-70-300mm-f-4-5-6-di-vc-usd-for-nikon-digital-slr-lens/p/itmczc2hbg8jchuu?pid=ACCCYZFZZ8YFZA34&ref=f8e5b320-9bbf-4917-b343-b6562d8715f3).. its great.. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5327/7441391388_888973f22d.jpg
DSC_3052 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5198/7441391798_1993b747e4.jpg
DSC_3044 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/7441392182_62fd9828c1.jpg
DSC_3015 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5191/7441392970_c0b214e63c.jpg
DSC_2954 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7270/7441393512_9cb8eca625.jpg
DSC_2939 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7441394044_595931cb38.jpg
DSC_2896 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8015/7441394368_b61668649f.jpg
DSC_2839 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5441/7441394694_54d7ed3c4d.jpg
DSC_292_5 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 26, 2012)

@arian Like your 2nd shot from bottom. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7445167878_865dd405a8_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7255/7445698182_4f3a1f9a60_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2012)

@arian liked all 4 from bottom

@prashant liked both....church may look good in HDR too


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 26, 2012)

@sujoy Thanks 


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7448439466_09e5445454.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2012)

Prashant, Both your church and moon shots are nice. Moon shot is as-is or edited??? Seems like too much sharpness/brightness/contrast reduction...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 27, 2012)

@nac The moon is edited. Looks good on my screen. But I suspect my laptop screen isn't calibrated property


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 28, 2012)

Took this shot while walking on the road. No tripod... 8 second handheld 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7461508876_a79c5e9770_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2012)

Prashant, Wow!!! 8 sec handheld shot... Nice light painting


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2012)

he he he 8 sec handhold  did u stop breathing for those 8 sec 

nice attempt...


----------



## arian29 (Jun 30, 2012)

seems the moon doesn't like me.. i took the 70-300 @300mm, center weighted, spot metering,active D lighting- off, 1/10 to 1/150 .. i could see the moon clearly through the eyepiece but the camera never fires.. tried manual as well as auto focus but couldn't make the cam take the shot


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 1, 2012)

^ OH BTW did you press the shutter button


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2012)

^^
May be your cam wants to take full moon first with your new lens. 



marvelousprashant said:


> ^ OH BTW did you press the shutter button


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

Here's a moon shot I tried long back 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8162/7478533366_215d943131_z.jpg
Full Moon by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 2, 2012)

@sujoy and nac The light trails from crackers are looking good in wavy pattern but the waves are created by the shaking of my hand.

@sriharsha nice shot 

So is it difficult to shoot the craters on the moon when it is full because it is to bright right?

This is the moon today 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8158/7479184232_72fdbe176a.jpg

compared to the moon on 27th June
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8168/7455036958_87db15fcfc.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8159/7478885066_6f62b9b7d3_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice one Prashant... Is this 100% crop?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 2, 2012)

It is cropped but not 100%. 1400*1800px from a 4000*3000px image


----------



## abhidev (Jul 2, 2012)

@marvelousprashant: loved the second moon shot


----------



## nac (Jul 2, 2012)

Prashant,
Oh! I asked coz I haven't seen any noise in your image other than this one. BTW, I was talking about the sunrise shot.


----------



## nac (Jul 3, 2012)

Tried Focus stacking...

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/5883/chainfocusstacking.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hows this lens > Nikon Imaging Asia Pacific Lenses/DX Format/Zoom/AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-85mm f3.5-5.6G ED VR 5.3x.xml&CategoryID=gp11zkyu&currentTab=gp11zkz4&currentLink=gp11zkz8
am thinking of rep[lacing my 18 - 55mm with this one..


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 3, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8145/7495161296_a404de5a88_b.jpg
A road less walked by rH1twick, on Flickr

and,

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7495160532_4f8d27c709_b.jpg
MagicalSky_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2012)

rhitwick 1st one is superbly composed and looking great...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 4, 2012)

@rhitwick Love the first image


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, both of them taken with my Samsung Galaxy S and then post processed.


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2012)

Rhitwick,
Nice work.

Tried some night shots yesterday. Here are few of 'em

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/9026/img58222c.jpg

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/2167/img5816d.jpg

*img406.imageshack.us/img406/7113/img5803z.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 4, 2012)

@rhitwik @nac loved the first pic


----------



## arian29 (Jul 4, 2012)

@nac great shots.. love the 2nd one.. facing the cam directly towards  the sun, wont it effect the sensor ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 4, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8024/7494203966_54ff2282d9_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2012)

Arian,

Actually, it's a moon shot.

You have a point. Shooting the sun directly would damage the sensor as it is too bright. Sensor would heat up... I don't know whether moon would damage the sensor or not. Using long exposure for (less brighter than sun) moon shot, would damage the sensor??? I don't know and I have never heard about that...

Someone online asked a similar question. After reading I was 

Here he is talking about moon shot.



> Man1, Generally I shoot long exposure shot (15-30seconds)......
> Man2, Don't you think moon will be over exposed using this long exposure
> Man1, But still I am getting dark pictures
> Man2, Dark? Are you shooting at ISO 8 or what?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2012)

never heard of moon light damaging anything...i thought moon light is cooler...and sun light have uv and harmful rays too...donno exactly


----------



## arian29 (Jul 5, 2012)

nac said:


> *img98.imageshack.us/img98/9026/img58222c.jpg
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I was saying about this shot.. this aint moon right.. or is it


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2012)

^
Yeah, it is a moon shot.  White dots in the background are stars not grains produced in the camera. Moon is too bright because of long exposure shot.

f/3.4
Tv 15sec
ISO 80
Increased brightness in PP


----------



## trublu (Jul 6, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7219/7400249140_e08c85c5ec_c.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 6, 2012)

excellent shot trublu

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/7513565360_12f5a709ef_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7513710204_ba47d18b08_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2012)

^ Nice shots Prashant...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

nice one @trublu ...where is it taken

@ prashant both r great


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks sujoy and nac 

What software do you guys use for hdr?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2012)

I use picasa for HDR ...photomatrix is just too advance...and to merge 3-5 images togather i use photoshop


----------



## nac (Jul 7, 2012)

Started with MS Picture manager than GIMP and so many softwares. After you guys suggested tried LR and now I worked on Photomatix, here are the images...

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/2296/39064567.jpg

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/7012/45523641.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jul 7, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/product/DSC01250.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/product/DSC01267.JPG

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/product/DSC01249.JPG


----------



## criztle (Jul 7, 2012)

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC05182.jpg


*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC05181.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC05180.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC05179.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 7, 2012)

This sunset picture was taken few weeks back. There was some nice colour under the sky then. Bracketed shots would be even better, I guess...

*img233.imageshack.us/img233/5859/img5542n.jpg

A couple of night shots taken on the day of last full moon. 

*img41.imageshack.us/img41/6872/img5891i.jpg

*img189.imageshack.us/img189/5949/img5887s.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Jul 7, 2012)

*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/product/DSC01279.JPG


----------



## arian29 (Jul 7, 2012)

Great shots @ nac.. lovely parrots @criztle
finally i replaced my 18-55 with the 16-85 
*i45.tinypic.com/r0bebk.jpg
Got a free class 10 16gb sandisc card with this


----------



## nac (Jul 7, 2012)

^ What's next? Gonna upgrade camera  I see it coming soon, little unclear exactly when... 

And thank you...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 8, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7124/7520435430_1ccf7f7344.jpg  
Nac first and third images are awesome. Like the purple sky.  


Criztle :.
Parrots are nice 

Sorry if my latest posts aren't appearing properly. Posting from mobile as laptop is giving some trouble


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2012)

^A good butterfly shot... I never been able to get a shot of one...

Nipun, Nice product photography... First image and the image in the next post are not lit enough. Second image is perfectly lit...

*Note: Guys... Please please resize your image when posting. 800x600px is good enough.*


----------



## arian29 (Jul 8, 2012)

@marvelousprashant nice butterfly  but the shot seems a bit flat to me.. 
@nac lol no.. no cam upgrades.. my kit is complete.. D3100, 16-85, 70-300 & 50mm ..


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2012)

^
I am sure you will have reasons for buying 16-85 by replacing 18-55. I am thinking  that it wouldn't be better if you have kept that 18-55 and buy a wider lens like 10-24 lens with the amount you had? But you would have to miss focal range between 55-70... What do you say???

Congrats   as you said now you have a complete lens combo...


----------



## Nipun (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks nac, how's this? 
*dl.dropbox.com/u/31104340/Pics/product/DSC01314.JPG


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2012)

Nipun,

*Still it's little grey. Should have used +EV to get whiter background.
*Don't shoot at wide end, it kinda gives bloated effect. Use full zoom and shoot at max focal length.
*Pushing up ISO to 3200 have given you some noise on the image. Try to stay at the lowest. If it leads for long exposure, use tripod or stack up something and put your camera to avoid camera shake due to long exposure.
*Use smaller aperture. You have limited choice here as yours have only two Av to set at any focal length. Try both... (Smaller aperture gives more DOF).


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 8, 2012)

> Note: Guys... Please please resize your image when posting. 800x600px is good enough


I posted using my phone and forgot to chose size on flickr so it was posted in full size earlier. Sorry for that.

@arian : I agree, the butterfly was on a tree next to my roof so could not frame the shot at a different angle.


@Nipun : There is a youtube video by DigitalRev on how to do Product photography. Although they have used high end equipments but basic setup is very easy and might help. 


Few more

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7526691742_66c3969286_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7526558600_f0bb522ef2_z.jpg


----------



## dr.rdb (Jul 9, 2012)

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-3fEcFODs20o/T_Dd9fHtepI/AAAAAAAABzo/ciKz4nlCpYc/s640/DSCN0076.JPG


----------



## trublu (Jul 9, 2012)

@prashant : thank you

@sujoyp : thanks, it's the Buddhist Monastery in Kushalnagar, near Madikeri,Karnataka. Awesome place


----------



## bk1980 (Jul 9, 2012)

how can we upload phoyos here


----------



## criztle (Jul 9, 2012)

@ arian29
@ marvelousprashant 
thx here is another
these shot are handheld(as i dont have any tripod) and the peacocks were dancing .....this the maximum zoom i can with a digicam
*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/336456_459672414050461_913978224_o.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/323156_459672757383760_1152657870_o.jpg

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/243702_459673027383733_940133199_o.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2012)

Doc, Nice one...

bk1980, Upload your image in imageshack or flickr or some other site and share your link here. There is a icon (yellow square with mountain and sun in it) just above the message box, click it and paste your link in the pop up window and click OK.

Criztle, Images are dull, I am afraid 

Images for C&C

*img137.imageshack.us/img137/8731/img4884i.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/434/img5670dp.jpg

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/9591/img5681k.jpg

Prashant, First one is little better...

Trublu, Neat and clean. Picture like this shows the IQ of DSLR.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 9, 2012)

Criztle if you shot at maximum zoom i wonder where is the background blur.  The peacocks aren't isolated from the surroundings :O 

Nac first shot could have been better in hdr. I wonder why no one is shooting clouds and scenery in hdr. Rainy season is the best time to get those out-of-the-world shots 

Second shot is good


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2012)

@nac, why does first shot seem hazy to me?

And, you have shot other two under hard light, hence 2nd one is overexposed and b/w conversion could not save third one. You could have tried to make 3rd one a bit more dark. Would be good then IMO.


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2012)

Rhitwick, 
Thank you... I really appreciate your comments. 

First shot is soft because of smaller Av. 

Then I need to learn to take photographs in bright light. I don't how I could've taken the 2nd and 3rd better. But I will sure try to take better...

Some editing on the third one...

*img594.imageshack.us/img594/7799/img5682i.jpg

Prashant,
I thought nobody likes my HDR posted earlier as there was no comments about it. I assumed it wasn't impressive enough to deserve a comment  I would have tried HDR if that was bracketed shot.

Thank you...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 9, 2012)

@nac, ur HDR was good...really good. Don't worry. You are doing it right.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 10, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8428/7541442746_383a7b8bfe_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7541426418_bfbe7aa9aa_c.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2012)

nice pics guys....


----------



## nac (Jul 10, 2012)

Prashant, Second one is good. What do you think of going even closer? (Other than scaring the butterfly and let it fly away....  It would be good to see the details so close... You would have seen Toofan's macro... It should be like that close...


----------



## criztle (Jul 10, 2012)

@marvelousprashant i dont know my cam has only 16 x zoom and i took on manual setting it was very far...


here 2 more it was sitting on a tree just outside my window

*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC05501.jpg


*i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm139/coin_researcher/DSC05493.jpg


----------



## kayjsharp (Jul 10, 2012)

Even i love to click pics, but my friend says i am very bad at it...
hope one day my friend would appreciate my photographs.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2012)

@nac nice moment captured

@prashant very nice pics...colors r nice

@criztle  nice peacock...too many distractions in front but the peacock is looking sharp


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 10, 2012)

@marvelousprashant, real good butterfly shots.
First one is not well composed (or, taken from an unusual angle   )
Second one is marvelous! Very good color reproduction and good macro.


----------



## mastervk (Jul 10, 2012)

@marvelousprashant 
beautiful butterfly shots


----------



## abhidev (Jul 10, 2012)

@criztle....amazing shots dude....only if you could zoom some more...it would hv been awesome!!! where did u see it by the way?


----------



## jagg89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wonderful shots everyone! 

I finally got some time to shoot but not much.. Took out my cam yesterday almost after a month.. I've been really busy and unfortunately these would probably be my last shots for a long time now... well lets see.. 

First attempt at capturing stars.. Although the conditions were absolutely not suitable for star shots as I shot this from my home terrace in the middle of the city with so much light and air pollution but the rain in the morning cleared the sky a bit so I thought I'd give it a try...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7543120338_b876683e31_z.jpg
Stars by Jaggy89, on Flickr

A random bird shot..

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8027/7543124684_4dc85e2a32_z.jpg
Bird by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## criztle (Jul 10, 2012)

@sujoy @abhidev thx  
while i as eating my lunch i saw it jst outside my window.......
that was the maximum zoom in my cam.... yeah there were too many distractions but managed to these shot from my window which is very small and narrow

@jagg89

very gud shot at the random bird...its very cute


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

Nac : going close in my case would mean jumping from my roof 
Criztle : i like the way you say 'only 16x zoom '.

Rhitwik : butterflies were too fast. Did not do any composing. Took photos in burst mode. 

@abhidev : lol. Criztle is not a dude 
 (hint in signature )

Jagga : nice bird shot. Looks like it is posing for the photoshoot


----------



## nac (Jul 10, 2012)

Jaggs, The bird is so cute.

Criztle, Nice peacock and colour.



marvelousprashant said:


> going close in my case would mean jumping from my roof


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nothing special

*i.imgur.com/1l9yR.jpg


----------



## criztle (Jul 11, 2012)

@nac @marvelousprashant thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2012)

Some flowers

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/7547361304_0a11a0eefd_c.jpg
DSC_5175 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7120/7547360654_96ae66330c_c.jpg
DSC_5161 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7547359954_e9eb19e919_c.jpg
DSC_5158 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8291/7547362290_dd6bfe0007_c.jpg
DSC_5177 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7547351198_33774afd4c_c.jpg
DSC_5018 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/7547359200_044e1bac65_c.jpg
DSC_5142 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## mastervk (Jul 11, 2012)

@Sujoy
do you use Flash for flower photography ?How good is your  Yougnou YN-465 flash for macro?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2012)

no i never use flash for flowers....and my flash yn-465 is very good for macros...specially coz it have manual settings and its head can move all around

the bad thing for advance users is that it can not be wirelessly flashed without costly triggers...i donno exactly but its not for advance users...maybe for that yn560 is better


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2012)

Sujoy, Dew/water drops on the grass is the best among them...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 11, 2012)

Sujoy...I love macros. And your shots are very good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks @nac ...I have some more of them but not sure if they r good or not

@rhitwick thanks...I am more concentrating on composition of macros nowdays...soo less insects nowdays 

some more drops...but not sure if they r good or not 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/7547351946_b3d5722ab5_c.jpg
DSC_5023 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8015/7547350794_cd7a5a53ee_z.jpg
DSC_5017 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/7547349952_cecd54392f_c.jpg
DSC_5009 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7117/7547354882_3a4a5a6883_c.jpg
DSC_5099 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## mastervk (Jul 12, 2012)

@Sujoy
Nice pics..liked 2nd and 3rd..do you use tripod for these shots ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2012)

thanks mastervk ....no i dont use tripod for any of the pics untill now....most pics r taken with nikkor 55mm AIS manual macro lens


----------



## mastervk (Jul 12, 2012)

when seeing these pics at full resolution do you see any OOF? the close up pics i have taken using my Tokina macro lens(in manual mode) are slightly OOF when viewed at 100% crop..


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2012)

yes ...definitely there r lots of parts OOF due to bigger f-values like I used mostly f4 for all the pics...it makes only a part of the subject in focus and even a minor change makes thing OOF

like in the pink flower I posted...only the center part is in focus but remaining flower not in good focus....we have to learn more


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

^^ All the three water drops are nice. esp. 1 & 3.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2012)

thanks nac...every genre of photography is a special one...droplets with nice reflection is still hard to get


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2012)

Yeah, when you try next time... try and get the reflection of you holding the camera...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2012)

yaah nice idea nac...will try


----------



## a_medico (Jul 13, 2012)

*World Heritage Site : Ajanta Caves*

1.
*img502.imageshack.us/img502/2386/img1033jo.jpg


2.
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/7731/img0732oj.jpg


3.
*img513.imageshack.us/img513/5013/img0807mv.jpg


4.
*img9.imageshack.us/img9/5153/img0756wre.jpg


5.
*img849.imageshack.us/img849/9713/img1084ld.jpg


6.
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/5114/img1101up.jpg


7.
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/2105/img1109s.jpg


8.
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2393/img0943j.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2012)

I like 8.


----------



## amitabhsaha (Jul 14, 2012)

Posting for the first time
1.
*i.imgur.com/pRmkJ.jpg
2.
*img545.imageshack.us/img545/8149/dscf0623q.jpg
3.
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/9420/dscf0665v.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 14, 2012)

@ sujoy : those drop shots are FRIGGIN AWESOME! I am inspired. Maybe try this next time 


Spoiler



*www.wonderfulphotos.com/articles/macro/focus_stacking/images/yellow-droplets.jpg



@medico 6 is nice. Also 8. Reminds me of a game called serious Sam

@amitabhsaha first one is good

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7139/7566536578_b7ba685c49_c.jpg
hdr (1) by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8151/7566523924_019dfa839c_c.jpg
hdr (2) by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2012)

@medico I saw those shots in jjmehta and they r superb...loved most of them

@prashant for those type of drops u need many things..
a tripod with macro bar on top (donno what do they say them)
a good macro lens
external flash setup (mostly 2 flash)


----------



## a_medico (Jul 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prashant for those type of drops u need many things..
> a tripod with macro bar on top (donno what do they say them)



Macro focusing rail (or slider).

@prashant saw your pics for the first time in this thread. Good clicks.


----------



## arian29 (Jul 14, 2012)

nice clicks medico.. love the last one.. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/7567308746_f0a7b55bce.jpg
DSC_3154 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7129/7567309488_3e7b1981e0.jpg
DSC_3136 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2012)

right medico its Macro focusing rail  I forgot the name

Prashant that b&W HDR is great


----------



## arian29 (Jul 14, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7567308180_64afded24e.jpg
DSC_3173 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## amitabhsaha (Jul 14, 2012)

A few more. trying to learn
1.
*img593.imageshack.us/img593/5825/dscf1150un.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
2.
*img405.imageshack.us/img405/2931/dscf1155u.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
3.
*img546.imageshack.us/img546/2550/dscf0820z.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
4.
*img152.imageshack.us/img152/1663/dscf1136n.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nac (Jul 15, 2012)

Amitabh,
Both the mountain shots, sun rays shot are nice. I like that white flower shot very much.

Medico,
Like the last one. 

Arian,
It's kinda disturbing (out of focus thing) in the clean and neat lamp/candle shot. (No offense)
Grill shot is nice.

Sujoy,
What's that macro slider? It's in the tripod or in the camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2012)

@amitabh I liked 2nd flower and 3rd clouds but the 4th one is bit underexposed and dark..still its good

@nac here r the pics

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRnT_x2VEekYubER_x9UyfuE-GrPAsfw8I_fOvU7d1u0IgjPDRspw

*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTyVa6sQVM99jM033T2spXcH0VIDm--lwo3Ofw9HrjCuXmEW97blQ


----------



## amitabhsaha (Jul 16, 2012)

@nac
thanks a lot. that white flower shot was taken at shalimar bagh, srinagar. The sun rays shot was at sonamarg , kashmir.
@sujoy
thanks. yes the last one looks a bit darker. it looked ok on the cam lcd. still learning to judge the  best settings for a shot.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 19, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7263/7598990354_776a6a7674_c.jpg
raindrops and splash by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice splash... 

Be careful... Don't let the water inside the camera parts...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 19, 2012)

@nac thanks. water was not a problem in this case.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2012)

gr8 shot @marvelousprashant


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2012)

@prashant overall pic looks nice...but if ur intension is only splash then u have to go closer


----------



## lm2k (Jul 20, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> *www.flickr.com/photos/marvelprash/7598990354/
> raindrops and splash by marvelprash, on Flickr



nice one but in bokeh in left side i see a blue ring may be becuz of the abberation of the drops.

i tried a closer macro but at full 3x zoom(used a +ve lense to go closer) the flower bounces like any thing on the screen even on slight breeze

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7278/7608066508_36a8dea0e9_c_d.jpg


and one hdr image
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7560612238_323525d923_z_d.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 20, 2012)

@sujoy could not get closer because of rain. Also focusing was difficult at night

Very nice HDR. Which software did you use for merging


----------



## nac (Jul 20, 2012)

lm2k,
Nice HDR... But so much noise???

Is the effect (shallow depth) by camera or editing? Seems to be too much...



lm2k said:


> nice one but in bokeh in left side i see a blue ring may be becuz of the abberation of the drops.



Actually, those are water drops on the lens...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 20, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8005/7608961774_4e531cd929_c.jpg
HDR by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2012)

Few HDR shots,
*1.*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7247/7609710252_b8091b6b8b_c.jpg
HDR13 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*2.*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7107/7609707048_908ac94881_c.jpg
HDR12 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*3.*
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/7609702714_71104923ea_c.jpg
HDR8 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*4.*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8425/7609698320_d838fefc9b_c.jpg
HDR7 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*5.*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7609585174_007f30e69c_c.jpg
HDR6 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*6.*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8019/7609581480_d265a53de9_c.jpg
HDR5 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 20, 2012)

nac said:


> lm2k,
> Nice HDR... But so much noise???
> 
> Actually, those are water drops on the lens...



No. I used manual focus (~2m) on the splash. Bokeh drops were not behind but were at 30-40cm away from lens. What do I call this? Reverse bokeh?

Rhitwick : Very nice pics but don't see any HDR.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2012)

^I do not get your point. What do I miss?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 20, 2012)

Taking example of your 1st image, the trees and grounds are black (underexposed). In a HDR image underexposed and overexposed areas dont exist. That is why images are taken at multiple exposures so that each part of scene is well exposed. Then they are merged... under- and overexposed areas from each image is filtered out. As there are no shadows or dark regions in HDR image, it has "that glow" responsible for "WTF AMAZING!" comments from whoever sees that photo. HDR images in their true sense look unreal... like video games

Dont see my images for reference... they are ugly. Use google.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 20, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Taking example of your 1st image, the trees and grounds are black (underexposed). In a HDR image underexposed and overexposed areas dont exist. That is why images are taken at multiple exposures so that each part of scene is well exposed. Then they are merged... under- and overexposed areas from each image is filtered out. As there are no shadows or dark regions in HDR image, it has "that glow" responsible for "WTF AMAZING!" comments from whoever sees that photo. HDR images in their true sense look unreal... like video games
> 
> Dont see my images for reference... they are ugly. Use google.


About that HDR concept, I know it but I never liked that horror-movie-background kinda images.

To reduce that effect got compromised on the whole HDR effect. But, I actually got what I wanted to capture. The vibrant colors of the sky at sunset.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## lm2k (Jul 21, 2012)

@marvelousprashant i used photomatrix to merge them (some "painterly effect) but that one was pale so i raised exposure so it got noisy,u r last one is really nice i love that texture formed by clouds that extends forwards.

@nac i have a fat convex lense(abt 40mm focal length) i used it as a simple microscope(aka magnifier) n zoom the camera 2wards subject to get desired proximity n all this at 30mm or little more distance
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8164/7610708750_49a082a928_c_d.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8007/7610651614_9c339c8439_c_d.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8014/7610730870_eca09bb051_b_d.jpg

just some random clicks,(i put the last one to give an idea of amount of magnification)
all socs

real problem comes when there is breeze n the subject just bounces in the screen like anything

@rhitwick i love the colour of sky especially 2nd one .


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2012)

@im2k...nice try...do it on some insect please


----------



## lm2k (Jul 21, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @lm2k...nice try...do it on some insect please


 ya i wil du that soon n post 
btw i really wonder how u take u r macros ,it really demands ultimate patience n presence of mind ,now i understood.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2012)

Yup...but with good gears its really easy like suppose u have a Tamron 90mm with a tripod having focus rail and ring flash around ur lens 

*t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSnFmZ29cTIiUL3cFiT7m7kI1dt7IwsqNPA1HqiJHW99iexfEnVRQ

but when u have to compromise it need lot of patience ...coz insects mostly fly/run away


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 22, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8158/7614146748_6d488af01a_c.jpg
Macro - insect by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7615348652_a3c856fbe2_c.jpg
centipede (1) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/7615338092_1d3dfba37c_c.jpg
centipede (2) by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 22, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/x3zj82.jpg

*i48.tinypic.com/aahwsp.jpg


*i48.tinypic.com/9ieqew.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2012)

rhitwick,
Nice and vibrant... It's good it doesn't look like a water painting...



lm2k said:


> i have a fat convex lense(abt 40mm focal length) i used it as a simple microscope(aka magnifier) n zoom the camera 2wards subject to get desired proximity n all this at 30mm or little more distance
> 
> real problem comes when there is breeze n the subject just bounces in the screen like anything



Wow! Good technique...



lm2k said:


> real problem comes when there is breeze n the subject just bounces in the screen like anything



Coz it's not a stabilized lens 

Sujoy, 
Thanks for the info...
Even in my cam, using flash for macro would leave a shadow (of lens hood) in the image. I thought how would DSLR users do that, as their lens are much bigger and most likely they would too leave shadows...

Flash like this (flash in lens) would be very good for macros. This is the first time I am hearing about it... Thank you...

Prashant,
These are much closer than your previous macros. Good....

Subha,
Last one is wonderful... Did you take any bracketed shots? If so, post some HDR images of Taj.

2nd is little tilted and first one's foreground is underexposed and the images is little darker...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2012)

@prashant those r superb macros...nice

@subhadip liked all the TAJ pics..

@nac if u know bit of electronics u can create one of those circular led light flash setup urself...or it can be found for 1k chineese one in ebay


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2012)

^ 1k,   No, I can't afford that much... May be I will spend for flash when someone gift me a DSLR 

Now I saving up for a cheap tripod. Earlier I thought table tripod would do, now I am thinking of a tripod with operational height of about 5'.


----------



## drsubhadip (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks NAC & Sujoy..

used Canon Power Shot a 3200 IS..for those pictures..

First pic is for the background only..

my pick is the last one..THE TAJ


dear NAC..please tell me what is "Bracketed shots" and HDR image...

i do not know that


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice Taj shots. Like the second one. 

@nac probably the closest my cam can go


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2012)

went to victoria memorial

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8166/7621854170_d55eeaab2c_c.jpg
Victoria memorial from back by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7127/7621853442_48057e9e46_z.jpg
King standing by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8141/7621852660_792b031046_c.jpg
Side of victoria memorial by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7263/7621851358_9e7dacce9d_b.jpg
Victoria memorial by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice shots everyone 
BTW I took out my camera after almost two months and clicked a few during a trip to Tirupathi.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7111/7622430312_b293e81b09_z.jpg
FB-1-7 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7266/7622428928_47acaf3802_z.jpg
FB-1-6 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7252/7622425128_38510d98af_z.jpg
FB-1-3 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8149/7622424032_a63207f5be_z.jpg
FB-1-2 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8423/7622422648_19f6dd2927_z.jpg
FB-1 by Sri Harsha Madineni, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2012)

Sujoy,
Wow!
1 - Neat and nice.
2 - Perfect (lacking 1's blue sky)
3 - Hmmm... I would like colour one.
4 - I don't know... I think I don't have eye for these kinda shot. May be coz it shot at (or seems like) wide end.

Harsha,
Nice and 3rd one is the best in the lot.
What's there in the first three images (what to call that??? ghost??? kinda finger prints on the lens)


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 22, 2012)

@nac
That ghost you see, is the fence


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @nac
> That ghost you see, is the fence


What cam do you have?


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2012)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @nac
> That ghost you see, is the fence





But it doesn't look like one...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 23, 2012)

tkin said:


> What cam do you have?



fz150


----------



## arian29 (Jul 23, 2012)

My first shot at HDR.. 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8158/7620690866_357f58423e.jpg
zx_-1_-2_fused by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2012)

thanks nac....it was cloudy and rained too...thats y most pic got underexposed even at iso 800 at day time...

@sriharsha ur 3rd pic is best...remaining r good


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you nac & Sujoy. I thought you'd like first & second. May be the fence played spoil sport


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2012)

@sriharsha its just a matter of choice...I didnt even noticed the fence properly..

BTW i too did a bad editing in the last pic of mine...but its just small in front of huge building


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi guys, Just saw this thread. I am doing my 2nd year visual communication and am an aspiring event/wedding photographer. 

*www.facebook.com/shotsrk You can find all my works here, i haven't updated my flickr in a while, when i do do, i will surely post some images here. 

P.S. you don't need to like the page to comment or like photos. This is not me promoting my page either, for those who feel so, ignore this post.


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2012)

Ram,
Wonderful clicks... Great work...

If you think FB screw up the quality of your photos, upload and share them through flickr.


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sure, I'll post the link here first thing in the morning!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2012)

@ram nice photographs....what gears do u have...instagram is an iphone app isnt it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 24, 2012)

Went to Hirakud Dam today... was too crowded to compose the shots properly or tweak the settings
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8026/7636982728_ec0a330668_c.jpg
Hirakud 4 by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## mastervk (Jul 24, 2012)

Some birds ..

1 :

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7126/7608766024_b95848c063_z.jpg

2:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8143/7608767274_d410421b6a_z.jpg

3:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8283/7608766404_785eb3acb9_z.jpg

4:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8159/7608766824_62ea4ccc9d_z.jpg

and a dog ..

5:
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7608774468_cb6254d906_z.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 25, 2012)

Great shots mastervk. IMO you should try a transparent watermark. Black border doesn't look good plus can be cropped off easily.. beats the purpose of watermarking


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @ram nice photographs....what gears do u have...instagram is an iphone app isnt it



Canon 60D + 18-55 + 70-300 IS USM. iPhone 4 for instagram. Instagram is available for both iOS and Android.


----------



## mastervk (Jul 25, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Great shots mastervk. IMO you should try a transparent watermark. Black border doesn't look good plus can be cropped off easily.. beats the purpose of watermarking



Thanks Prashant..I use black border as i have purchased plugin for LR to automatically apply border and text while exporting..I need to change some configuration to make the width less for above pics but forget to do that..

i don't like watermarking the pics and if someone crop the pics and use them i don't mind...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2012)

good shots mastervk...liked the dog most..

@ram ...ur gears r definitely better then mine


----------



## mastervk (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Sujoy..Saw that dog enjoying Delhi afternoon outside Humaun Tomb and took the shot..many people were thinking why i am taking shot of the dog instead of the Tomb...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2012)

@mastervk they dont have an eye of a photographer  neglect them


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 25, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> good shots mastervk...liked the dog most..
> 
> @ram ...ur gears r definitely better then mine



Camera does not matter as much as the person behind it.  but i am sure you hear a lot of that line anyway. 

Here is the link to my Flickr page: 

Flickr: Ramkumar Ramachandran's Photostream

Do leave your feedback, fellas!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 25, 2012)

hahaha ram i usually tell this line when i see somebodies pic better then mine  

will check ur photostream


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 26, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8434/7648520572_400547ca5a_c.jpg
Raindrops (2) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7125/7648570774_0a01afcd89_c.jpg
Raindrops (4) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8148/7648596838_9db747fd67_c.jpg
Raindrops (6) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8013/7648608334_ef95a7861d_c.jpg
Raindrops (8) by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

Some excellent shots there Prashant! bokeh in the last shot is great though the actual object is a bit out of focus, nonetheless great attempt!


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2012)

extremely marvellous pics... marvelousprashant.


----------



## trublu (Jul 26, 2012)

love the last one, Prashant !


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2012)

good shot prashant


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2012)

Wonderful shots Prashant...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome shots Prashant


----------



## shashankm (Jul 26, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7033/6645870639_35d4ce3bc4.jpg
The Winter of Frozen Oscar

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6139/6015345964_d35419559e.jpg
The God himself..... THE GOD

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6006/6014793257_7e736b0e34.jpg
Threesome..... THREE TO TANGO

Critics and CC please!


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2012)

Shashank,
Wonderful water drop... Nice lightning captures...


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 27, 2012)

Wonderful shashank, love the lightning bolts, must have required a lot of patience and a good position to take those.  

Btw, Critics and CC?   i thought CC meant comments and criticism. 

here are some of my newest: 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8017/7142135165_6149307f59_b.jpg
*Free your thoughts. *

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7153/6692391605_bd12d9a68a_b.jpg
*Sounds of Fire - Lohri.*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7272/6914254998_76d83530f3_b.jpg
*Decisions - Where the World is shaped. *


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2012)

wonderful shots shashank

@ram very proffesional compositions...superb


----------



## shashankm (Jul 27, 2012)

@nac - Thanks! 

@ram - Yeah somewhere around 30 minutes and 32 shots, few other lighting shots only came out to be good. And yeah I meant CC only or Critics and C or whatever....I've got what I need! 

@sujoyp - Thanks!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks all!

@shashankm : I saw your photostream and some of the other drop shots look better than the one you posted... Nice colors though... Lightning shots are great but why did you crop? A full landscape scene with trees, houses and lightning would look better.

@Ram 1st one is interesting... Like the tones in last one... title adds a lot of meaning to it

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8429/7654916900_ce2e5efe32_c.jpg
Flower - Macro by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## shashankm (Jul 27, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @shashankm : I saw your photostream and some of the other drop shots look better than the one you posted... Nice colors though... Lightning shots are great but why did you crop? A full landscape scene with trees, houses and lightning would look better.
> ............


There is no landscape in the lightening shots, it was blank sky. No trees, houses whatsoever! What makes you think there were? Are you being critic just for the heck of it since I CC'ed your pic?


----------



## reddead (Jul 27, 2012)

been inactive at photography for quite some time and will continue to be for few more months....
landed up in this thread somehow...
BTW here are my few noob shots which i took way back in april

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7113/6981455374_900ae2ac4c.jpg
Tweet by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5038/6949731786_02faa1bdcb.jpg
Leafage 2 by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5315/6932912068_7866b028bf.jpg
Early Bird by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/7078961585_5fd5eb443d.jpg
Leafage by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2012)

Ram,
1st - Photoshoped?
3rd - Did someone actually pose for that shot? (of course, yes). Just a little surprise...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2012)

*The Skyline*

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/8549/img18102.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice one medico...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 28, 2012)

shashankm said:


> There is no landscape in the lightening shots, it was blank sky. No trees, houses whatsoever! What makes you think there were? Are you being critic just for the heck of it since I CC'ed your pic?



Common man I saw the exif data on Flickr. It was taken at wide angle. So I guessed.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2012)

last one is good reddead

nice shot amedico


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 28, 2012)

nac said:


> Ram,
> 1st - Photoshoped?
> 3rd - Did someone actually pose for that shot? (of course, yes). Just a little surprise...



The birds were added to make the mood right. Can't go coloring on my wall now, can i?  

3rd one is a self portrait.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 28, 2012)

awesome shots @marvelousprashant @shashank @reddead @ram22 and @medico


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2012)

self portrait   lol


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 28, 2012)

abhidev said:


> awesome shots @marvelousprashant @shashank @reddead @ram22 and @medico



Thanks!  



sujoyp said:


> self portrait   lol



So what was I supposed to do? Get a volunteer? 

"Well, hello gentleman, i would like for you to pose for me without your briefs."


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2012)

@ram ....in any case its an artistic one...well done


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2012)

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/4643/img21362.jpg


----------



## trublu (Jul 29, 2012)

Which place ?


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2012)

Medico,
Wonderful, night photograph...


----------



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2012)

Thats Hong Kong shot from the peak.


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

My Recent Trip to Himachal Pradesh.


Rohtang Pass

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-IbDcIkcp3Zo/UBVZPz1DrLI/AAAAAAAAAXA/GegRnsIJ2Kk/s800/5.jpg


Backyard - Shimla Hotel

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-oxPpPRD6QhU/UBVZRJPyseI/AAAAAAAAAXI/OLbcbaF7_AA/s800/17.jpg

C & C are welcome.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 29, 2012)

^^ OMG!!! Awesome pics. Camera?


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

Canon EOS 1100D ; Lens - 18-55 IS


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2012)

hey msn more shots of rohtang please


----------



## msn (Jul 29, 2012)

Shadows of Sky
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-E-5ye7kPUjI/UBVsFnfYHSI/AAAAAAAAAX4/nNNyaTjQs3o/s800/00210%2520-%2520%252806-07-2012%2529.jpg


Rohtang Pass - Loved the fogs flying around
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-q-Do4gphIOc/UBVsFQc7fTI/AAAAAAAAAX0/LAqJ0fu9kt8/s800/00290%2520-%2520%252806-07-2012%2529.jpg


----------



## trublu (Jul 29, 2012)

Great pics @msn.

Which lens did you use for the fly-x pics


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2012)

beautiful pics msn...and the place is beautiful too..


----------



## msn (Jul 30, 2012)

@ sujoyp & @trublu - Thank you. 

@ trublu - All these including fly-x pics were shot using 18-55 Kit Lens.

____________________________________

Here is one more of mine

Vivekananda Rock HDR - Kanyakumari (2011)

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-TRSYZ5ZF43k/UBYU0Ik6kqI/AAAAAAAAAY4/TIGuV2ReZuY/s800/5993677469_d94da0f858_z.jpg


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for the chides and praises guys! I am not able to attach anything, can't post everything from flickr! Help?


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2012)

MSN,

   Wonderful HDR


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2012)

shashankm said:


> Thanks for the chides and praises guys! I am not able to attach anything, can't post everything from flickr! Help?



Use imgur instead. Upload fill res pics on that, use the direct image link + l(L) for large thumbnail that will perfectly fit in the forum page. For example, myimage1.jpg is the direct image url, you need to post myimageurl1*l*.jpg, and that's it.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2012)

@msn ...superb HDR...very nice


----------



## msn (Jul 30, 2012)

Taj Mahal Premises - HDR

*i.imgur.com/GjThJ.jpg




Taj Mahal - A view from Agra Fort

*i.imgur.com/CaUlv.jpg




Taj Mahal - Agra

*i.imgur.com/mx4O5.jpg


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Use imgur instead. Upload fill res pics on that, use the direct image link + l(L) for large thumbnail that will perfectly fit in the forum page. For example, myimage1.jpg is the direct image url, you need to post myimageurl1*l*.jpg, and that's it.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for sharing but      #BLOCKED!! 

My question is why can't I ulpoad attachments? Always that uploading failed error!


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2012)

seems to be some issue with the VBulletin (forum software being used), or might have been done intentionally. I too get this error message.


----------



## msn (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes. Even I was not able to add and upload attachments. I also use Imgur and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2012)

Guys... You can't upload lot of files here. We have some limit... If you wanna upload, you have to remove your previous attachments. There are plenty of sites like imageshack, flickr. You can upload there and share the link here...

I don't why KID can't share his photos from flickr...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2012)

sharing from flicker and picasa web album is very easy and confortable....I use both of them

@msn this time 2nd one is superb...other two r good


----------



## nac (Jul 30, 2012)

msn,
Nice and vibrant colour. Second one is a good one, but I don't like the thick black frame.

Taj Mahal looks so big. I have been to Taj, but when I visit I guess I will be busy clicking.


----------



## msn (Jul 30, 2012)

@ sujoyp & @nac - Thank you


----------



## lm2k (Jul 30, 2012)

@msn excellent shots dude the hdris are great , the "Vivekananda Rock HDR - Kanyakumari (2011)" shot is really very nice.

some of my recent clicks of insects
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7636996992_52df536f30_b_d.jpg
a3200is ,program mode ,140mmfocal length ,400iso

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8145/7637049630_2b29425f42_b_d.jpg
a3200is ,program mode ,140mmfocal length ,800iso

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8010/7637017974_01b2da45f7_b_d.jpg
a3200is ,program mode ,140mmfocal length ,800iso

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8011/7670184006_b1981a6232_c_d.jpg
d760 ,program mode ,114focal length ,200iso


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

Im2k only 1st and last can be considerd macro...others r not that detailed...u better try to compose shots rather then concentrating on magnifying things....i mean i have left the path of magnifying macros...its ultimately not a pic but a zoological picture 

try to find various compositions with insects and you will be happier with ur macro


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 31, 2012)

But still the first one has excellent detail. Well done lm2k


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

umm please dont think i am criticizing IM2K work ...i am just suggesting that if magnification is difficult  , its better to compose insect shots .

Even when i started I loved higher magnification with extension tubes...but later i started composing shots with my 55mm 2.8 lens which is only 1:2 ..its more photogenic


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 31, 2012)

^ no comments on that. Don't have a hands on experience with lens kits. But, still, suggestions are welcome. Atleast gives ideas. Applying or not is the fellows choice.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

ok i will post comparision shots in evening  it will give a better idea


----------



## lm2k (Jul 31, 2012)

@sujoy: hmm u r rite ,instead of subject-background relation I put too much emphasis on subject alone  I must work on the former,
Regarding critising my work, well u have right 2 do so if I go wrong.
@Cyberkid we can go even more close n even more but as sujoy said it wud become a micrograph


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2012)

just for the sake of comparision i am posting these 2 pics

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8009/7431303416_d27082b2ba_z.jpg
Dragonfly by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6094/6322449026_14642bca8a_z.jpg
Dragonfly closeup by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## msn (Aug 1, 2012)

@sujoyp - liked the first one. Second one is also good though. Which lens man ?


----------



## a_medico (Aug 1, 2012)

*Inside the lights*

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/1890/img1499i.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2012)

@msn 1st one taken with my nikon 55-200 vr zoom lens and 2nd taken with nikkor 55mm ais micro lens 

I just wanted to show that just magnification is not everything...a proper composition is needed too

@medico city looks nice but y its bit curved


----------



## msn (Aug 1, 2012)

Shimla - Kalka Mail

*i.imgur.com/5vzpm.jpg



I loved his CAP

*i.imgur.com/S8xto.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2012)

@msn very nice shots...liked the reflelction of train...i was confused for sometime which one is the original one
and portrait is also nice...sadly that cap is mostly cut...should have covered that colourful cap more


----------



## msn (Aug 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @msn very nice shots...liked the reflelction of train...i was confused for sometime which one is the original one
> and portrait is also nice...sadly that cap is mostly cut...should have covered that colourful cap more



Thanks for pointing that out. I would keep that in mind while composing my shots from next time onwards.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 1, 2012)

I pointed that coz u urself wrote that u loved the cap...but u cut the cap from the pic


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @medico city looks nice but y its bit curved




Its the UWA effect


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2012)

medico what distortion its called...i forgot the name..and what focal length u used ??


----------



## a_medico (Aug 2, 2012)

its the distortion caused by UWA lens at 10mm.


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2012)

My first Panorama
*img854.imageshack.us/img854/8388/panoe.jpg

Neem fruit - Selective colour
*img607.imageshack.us/img607/1636/img6380q.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 5, 2012)

@ sujoyp, a_medico, msn, nac, brilliant pics.
@sujoyp: both the dragonfly pics are simply brilliant. I think you've used the optical zoom. right? coz the dragon fly will not wait for getting clicked by a photobie.
@msn: excellent pic, especially, the trails visible behind the vehicles.
@nac: neem fruit - selective colour is good. Seems like the colour has been bumped up?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2012)

@cyberkid ...thanks...in the closeup shot the dragonfly was really coorperative...and did not fly away
the 1st one is taken with zoom lens


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/SHxbH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/otxyh.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2012)

@tkin 1st one of boats looks good...2nd one lights r just too far away


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2012)

*Have u seen this insect before..if yes what it is called...?*
clicked through my Nikon D3100


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @tkin 1st one of boats looks good...2nd one lights r just too far away


2nd one taken in hyderabad, I tired to get as much as the shoreline as possible, sort of like a panning pic, didn't work out so well 



Zangetsu said:


> *Have u seen this insect before..if yes what it is called...?*
> clicked through my Nikon D3100
> 
> View attachment 6197


It is a Scutigera, commonly known as centipede, not dangerous, not very poisonous either: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scutigera_coleoptrata

*i.imgur.com/48nU1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IlPKe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GUC3a.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rtYJm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cuNgx.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2012)

^thanks for the info link


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

@ tkin. Brilliant shoreline. Panoramic pic would have been even better. I could just imagine the beauty of the colourful lit shoreline in night.

The gulmohar shot would have been absolutely stunning, had it been in full bloom.BTW I liked it, and the third one in that post (i suppose of some park).


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

msn and a_medico nice shots.Now where is kjuvale i miss his pics.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

Periwinkle (Hybrid) in morning after heavy rains during night

*i.imgur.com/27uyBl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Ducvbl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qQbqIl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0b10Wl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/zHHmll.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2012)

very nice pics cyberkid


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

^thanks


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @ tkin. Brilliant shoreline. Panoramic pic would have been even better. I could just imagine the beauty of the colourful lit shoreline in night.
> 
> The gulmohar shot would have been absolutely stunning, had it been in full bloom.BTW I liked it, and the third one in that post (i suppose of some park).


Thanks, I like to do night pics, previously I was using flat surfaces with a Sony W270, now I have a tripod and a FZ150, now have to find some shorelines.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 6, 2012)

looking forward to some brilliant snaps from you


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2012)

Some pics I took with nice sky and clouds...but it seems I have done too much PP...please comment if they r looking natural or total fake 

Edit :- Removing all crap pics and reposting in 2 post below


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

^^ The subjects are nice, pic looks weird, too much PP.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2012)

u r right...i will remove it and re-edit them and upload again...i am myself that i have done too much pp


----------



## prinkkaadi (Aug 6, 2012)

hi dear,,

which lens u have used in these pics


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2012)

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-NTjDNlxXnyk/UB_9IuwDoCI/AAAAAAAAH90/eEeRKXVii98/s640/DSC_5591.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uaqQAbrUj5k/UB_9AzvgDhI/AAAAAAAAH9s/cZqD9W1n3dk/s640/DSC_5592.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JgJ4aVNYq_E/UB_8w68j7rI/AAAAAAAAH9k/qtBvZje-qgw/s640/DSC_5596.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4-XhQgEI17c/UB_8oPiDRYI/AAAAAAAAH9c/RCm7Fih4E1U/s640/DSC_5589.JPG

@ prinkkaadi these pics were taken with nikon 18-55 VR lens


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

^ Nice, location of first pic?

*i.imgur.com/yiRjJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bjhtc.jpg

*i.imgur.com/g9NeS.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2012)

tkin pics are from Dhaka,bangladesh took last friday


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Somewhere.......
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7726976176_3cfa1e37d5_b.jpg
Lone wanderer by BluQSky, on Flickr

Vizag:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8428/7727045486_cfc471dddf_b.jpg
Vizag by BluQSky, on Flickr

*Brahma Kamal in full bloom, this flower blooms only once a year, and I was lucky enough to be there when it did:*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8423/7727245574_f6c8a87e34_b.jpg
Brahma Kamal by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8426/7727679624_2fb2b21279_b.jpg
Sunset behind the trees by BluQSky, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2012)

Cyberkid,
No, it's not bumped up. Only editing done was turning everything to black and white except that fruit.
Your flower shots are so good, esp. the last one.

tkin, 
Boat under sunset/rise is nice...


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 7, 2012)

^ just thought so, as the neem fruit usually looks yellow, and this was looking orange.


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2012)

^ But I just see yellow... Probably it's your screen.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin except ur white flower with flash all are nice...1st one is superb


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks, hard to believe all pics were taken using a cr@ppy sony W270.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

umm cams r not crappy...we take crappy pics 

didnt u see my bad PP pics just yesterday taken with DSLR


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 7, 2012)

Had clicked this one last year @ Chhattarpur Mandir, Delhi
Though it was prohibited to click pics there, but couldn't resist
*i.imgur.com/uc35ml.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Aug 7, 2012)

@Jaipur

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/7709461566_bfdfa80d26.jpg
DSC_0458-3 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8160/7709462880_a1888e376d.jpg
DSC_0371-2 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2012)

nice shots arian....top view of jaipur is something new


----------



## arian29 (Aug 7, 2012)

random shots.. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8426/7733485710_c6805d9c15.jpg
PGT_0318-2 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7122/7733486452_6b3b486823.jpg
PGT_0278-2 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice clouds sujoy

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8285/7741295226_f035e3b77b_c.jpg
City Lights - Hirakud by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7115/7741120798_788b92e023_c.jpg
City Lights - Hirakud Bokeh by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 9, 2012)

Arian,
Colourful landscape...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys..m a true beginner in photography..not aware of exposure sort of terms..but love to know them..
just trying to cool off my urge..so here i go..
 Flickr: Vamsidhar '-''s Photostream

need some feedback..so that i can pursue..

haha..used a lot of strong words..i think so..


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/55Cfsl.jpg

Clicked this yesterday with my Nokia C6-00 in Macro Mode.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 9, 2012)

no problem  we all began someday

what r ur gears bro....

u have tried good with light with long exposure...try to perfect it


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> no problem  we all began someday
> 
> what r ur gears bro....
> 
> u have tried good with light with long exposure...try to perfect it



Canon A3300 IS ..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2012)

ook then u wont get loong exposures in ur gear....just capture anything u think is beautiful...enjoy photography


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 10, 2012)

actly..it has something 'long shutter' mode for low light scenes..so tried wid that..
thank u fr taking ur time.. @sujoyp !!


----------



## arian29 (Aug 10, 2012)

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/8403/37755409.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2012)

Arian,
Grass looks fine, but the sky is not, esp. left hand side looks smudgy (kinda painting)... Probably little over editing...


----------



## arian29 (Aug 10, 2012)

*img684.imageshack.us/img684/4305/12and2moretonemapped2.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2012)

@ Arian: Seems like you're oversaturated the image in previous post with some software.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2012)

Arian ur last pic is superb


----------



## abhidev (Aug 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Somewhere.......
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7726976176_3cfa1e37d5_b.jpg



Amazing!!!


----------



## arian29 (Aug 10, 2012)

Was just experimenting with HDR, the first pic.. it's just one pic.. i made two copies of it, increased the exposure in one and decreased in the other , then used photometrix to merge it.. lol fake hdr.. didn't work..  the last one is proper hdr by using bracketing


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 10, 2012)

@arian when you don't have bracketed images, use oloneo. Works better than photomatrix.

First attempt at timelapse video


----------



## abhidev (Aug 11, 2012)

nice @marvelousprashant.... even I wanna try this...any tips also a tripod is must for this right?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 11, 2012)

@abhidev This was my first try. I did not use tripod but placed the camera on wall

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8297/7757713918_924c1cc735_z.jpg
Clouds HDR by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8434/7757542108_b82b93fd2a_c.jpg
HDR - Clouds by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2012)

@marvelprash great pics again. although the second one looks a little better than the first


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2012)

Guys um im not a great photographer but here are some of the shots clicked with my new SX150.



*i.imgur.com/pys86l.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/5Sjbel.jpg?1

Lol Mud
*i.imgur.com/wqzz2l.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/Kj7Ozl.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/FRE09l.jpg?1

*i.imgur.com/zxxfXl.jpg?1


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2012)

Only the dog picture has come out good (you could've taken little away from the dog - looks kinda bloated effect). There wasn't sufficient light, and I think all the images are handheld. Try when there is enough light and use tripod or leave the camera in a table or something when you are shooting slower than 1/30th of a second.

Don't block the flash light. Give some room, so that the lens hood won't block the flash light. Second set is better than the first...


----------



## theserpent (Aug 11, 2012)

nac said:


> Only the dog picture has come out good (you could've taken little away from the dog - looks kinda bloated effect). There wasn't sufficient light, and I think all the images are handheld. Try when there is enough light and use tripod or leave the camera in a table or something when you are shooting slower than 1/30th of a second.
> 
> Don't block the flash light. Give some room, so that the lens hood won't block the flash light. Second set is better than the first...



What about the yellow flower?? 
Okay,so i din't understand what 1/30th and stuff


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> What about the yellow flower??


Yeah, it's better (I meant that as the second set)



theserpent said:


> Okay,so i din't understand what 1/30th and stuff


It's the shutter speed. Okay, What mode are you using to shoot? Reply to this in your thread. We will continue from there...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2012)

yes we can continue in ur thread serpent...all ur flowers r out of focus...and it seems u have blocked the light on the flower urself...

where is the dog pic nac is talkingg about 

@prashant ...those clouds dont look good like this...too much pp


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry for spamming. Posting all pics in 500px resolution for quick loading. So please view on flickr for bigger reolutions

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7759497208_f6478cb095.jpg
Hirakud HDR (1) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8433/7759481086_20ce704bf4.jpg
Hirakud HDR (2) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7267/7759459622_f550a6e351.jpg
Hirakud HDR (3) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8304/7759435434_4a65e2032c.jpg
Hirakud HDR (4) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8437/7759414878_619b263769.jpg
Hirakud HDR (5) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8444/7759392626_4cbd7c9afd.jpg
Hirakud HDR (6) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8302/7759368052_34f946561c.jpg
Hirakud HDR (7) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8303/7759348570_39b624982c.jpg
Hirakud HDR (8) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8431/7759323760_b74c474a7d.jpg
Hirakud HDR (9) by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8302/7759302070_a5acd90c62.jpg
Hirakud HDR (10) by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8296/7759277764_5761b7eeb3.jpg
Hirakud HDR (11) by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8299/7759250692_340f2d90ab.jpg
Hirakud HDR (12) by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2012)

except last 2 all r looking good prashant...great work


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice work Prashant. Probably those will look better if they are not HDR.

Isolated land and trees surrounded by water shot is a good one.

BTB, leave your comment on the quality of video taken from your cam in techinewbei's thread


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 11, 2012)

@nac All my pics minus the clouds are the non HDR version. They look plain. This time I have tried to keep the HDR effect to minimum and increase the Dynamic range to DSLR level. Except for last two, do you feel you would know those images were HDR if not mentioned in title?


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2012)

When you said "Non HDR" in the very first line, I thought I was wrong. Factually speaking, I didn't notice the title. I convinced that they are HDR either by your previous HDRs or by the images I see from Photomatix. 

I feel it's better if the image doesn't look like a water painting. I don't wanna go with HDR definition, if it says so... (No offense meant buddy, just my view)

Following are some of the images I got when I googled "Photographic HDR". These don't seem to be undergone some heavy editing and didn't look like water painting. This is simple and good. 
*www.secondpicture.com/tutorials/photography/hdr_photography.jpg
*www.digital-photography-school.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/1.png
*martinsoler.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/paris-panorama-hdr-canal-st-martin.jpg
*www.profiphotos.com/blog/photos/articles/Preset-of-the-Week/2008-Nov-W4/20040612-DSC04149-BG.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

Now I am confused. I aint taking any offense buddy just saying that do yo feel my pics 1-10 look artificial or ghost-like or heavily processed or water painting. I am asking so that I can improve


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2012)

I am glad you didn't take it that way. But I have seen people start  out of it. 

In a forum, one guy posted his work and the other one commented on it. The guy who posted his photographs turned red after seeing that comment and replied something like this (just assume a tough guy who has some low pitch voice) "Hey! smart axx first you show us some of your work, then I will decide what you're fxxxing comment worth" 

You see why I said that...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

^lol buddy, why fight? BTW you forgot to answer my question


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2012)

Question???

I don't see any heavy editing in the first 3 images. Slightly off or over editing in the next four images and 9th & 10th. Last two is sure on the heavier side. 8th is the best in my view. So far I have seen that particular image more than half a dozen times in the last 1+ hour.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks Nac. Highly appreciated 

2 more
I know nac wont like it... still 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8432/7761759060_b88ed7b9c1.jpg
Hirakud HDR (13) by marvelprash, on Flickr

And rainbow
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8299/7761280984_31d787de1f.jpg
Rainbow by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2012)

@prashant its not about who like it and who doesnt....but self check the image...ur last 2 images doesnt match the quality of previous ones...in last batch 1st one is over processes and 2nd one bit dull..

and many many photo enthusiast do not like HDR processing due to the minor difference between looks good and over processesd


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 12, 2012)

Here are my latest Pictures: 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7115/7763741674_100b9e9537_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7763739820_828db48a41_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7268/7763745352_a2fca7e0fa_b.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

@sujoy 100% agree with you. I have grown up seeing the HDR work of another guy who is very good at it. So I am over enthusiastic about it. About the rainbow, I cannot do anything. Took that shot handheld with 1/13s shutter and it was dark outside so it came out dull. 
Nice shots Ram. Last one has too much yellow though


----------



## arian29 (Aug 12, 2012)

thx @ sujoy, nice clicks prashant..



sujoyp said:


> @prashant its not about who like it and who doesnt....but self check the image...


 very true..

Prashant is it a hdr effect you used, ie. on a single shot, or did you use bracketing and took multiple shots? for what i see in your exif info its a single shots with hdr effect


----------



## abhidev (Aug 12, 2012)

gr8 shots @marvelousprashant


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2012)

@ram nice subjects ...liked 1 &2


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 12, 2012)

arian29 said:


> thx @ sujoy, nice clicks prashant..
> 
> very true..
> 
> Prashant is it a hdr effect you used, ie. on a single shot, or did you use bracketing and took multiple shots? for what i see in your exif info its a single shots with hdr effect




Took 5 shots. Aligned and merged using Photomatrix Enhancer Smooth preset to get noise free single image. That single image was processed with Oloneo Photoengine to get HDR effect. Final processing in Lightroom to crop the unaligned edges and slight noise reduction. Reason for this exercise : Photomatrix HDR is too noisy and dark too. But its alignment is very good. Oloneo's HDR processing is very good but its alignment is crap.

@abhidev thanks

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8287/7766438724_4662d3da73.jpg
HDR Hirakud (14) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7121/7771453032_6efd7fc7e7.jpg
Hirakud HDR (21) by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8444/7771447322_1c5d61d910.jpg
Hirakud HDR (22) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7766375800_eebee6fd9b.jpg
HDR Hirakud (24) by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Aug 14, 2012)

Back after long time. 
Here are some snaps i took in paris:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8429/7776528734_8ab879db17_z.jpg
Eiffel Tower by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8438/7776534652_97f7b21fb3_z.jpg
Eiffel Tower by digitman2006, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8448/7776539292_8b4807d9ae_z.jpg
Sacré Coeur de Montmartre by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## theserpent (Aug 14, 2012)

May not be great shot in AV mode 
*i48.tinypic.com/9vcmja.jpg


----------



## arian29 (Aug 14, 2012)

As someone said.. HDR.. vomit of colors..  here goes.. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8285/7764280404_711bc84ced.jpg
5_tonemapped-5 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7764280748_94d7256237.jpg
44_tonemapped-30 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8293/7764279836_42ddddd655.jpg
8_tonemapped_tonemapped-7 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8281/7764281526_46c162d9c1.jpg
40_tonemapped-28 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7108/7764282184_d5c6127243.jpg
34_tonemapped-24 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8422/7764282514_2d2c60565e.jpg
29_tonemapped-20 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7764282824_119e2492c5.jpg
25_tonemapped-17 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8291/7764283250_07ce743eb7.jpg
24_tonemapped-16 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7110/7764283740_8f2546ced9.jpg
21_tonemapped-14 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8443/7764284058_56aae8b837.jpg
19_tonemapped-13 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8438/7764284560_615d4cd935.jpg
14_tonemapped-11 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7260/7764284888_4e70fa1822.jpg
13_tonemapped-10 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2012)

@arian some r great and some r overdone...i liked 1,5,7,9


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 14, 2012)

24, 29 and 21 really came out well. BTW what Photomatrix preset did you use? Painterly?


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 14, 2012)

Why I'm feeling like most of the HDR images being uploaded here look unrealistic? Seems like people here are getting overenthusiastic with HDR Imaging.
What I feel that natural images would have been much better than these HDR ones. No doubt, there are many HDR images which have struck the perfect balance, but, still there are many which have been overdone.
Guy's don't take this otherwise, this is what I'm feeling.


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2012)

Kjuvale, Wonderful shots...

Arian, Nice shots... Tonemapped monochrome HDR are better than colour...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2012)

@kapil nice shots missed that


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 14, 2012)

@CyberKID The proper professional way to do HDR is to shoot 5 images in RAW. Align them in PS. Then Tonemap them in Photomatrix. Final editing, cropping and Noise/Sharpness control again in PS. Then upload to image sharing sites. The total editing process will take around 20mins. If in end the result looks realistic and no different from real world TO ITNI MEHNAT KA FAAYDA KYA?? 

BTW I know and agree with what you said. Talking about myself, I have recently developed this hobby and I am over enthusiastic about everything


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't ever thought that the idea of HDR is to make them look unrealistic.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 14, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Didn't ever thought that the idea of HDR is to make them look unrealistic.



*abduzeedo.com/files/hdr/HDR_16___The_Eiffel_Tower_by_madsick.jpg

*www.secondpicture.com/tutorials/photography/hdr.jpg

*www.twin-pixels.com/wp-content/uploads/hdr-final.jpg

They dont look real but they do look amazing


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 14, 2012)

Though, I'm not into professional photography with the gears (don't have any), but still, can say that you've hit a good balance.

The pics are really good.

Especially the first one.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 14, 2012)

@cyberkid They arent mine. I googled just to show some examples


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2012)

@prashant  ur HDR worked well with building and sea but trees look awkward...


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

nice shots @arian #kjuvale

which s/w do you guys use for HDRs??


----------



## theserpent (Aug 15, 2012)

^^ use photoshop


----------



## arian29 (Aug 15, 2012)

@abhidev i Use photomatrix and photoshop. i guess yes, HDR is unrealistic, but then a photo is good if it please your eyes.. HDR i think is good for making wall hanging photos (small ones) .. you also get them in local markets.. @prashant there's nothing like 5 shots is professional.. in most cases 3 shots is good enough. You need more (5, 7 , 9 rtc..) if the contrast is less and light is poor and you need more range. Else taking more shots isn't gonna do anything extra to the final pic.
I took these shots last Saturday and i was struggling with the light.. it was cloudy and then suddenly the sun shows up for 10mins and its cloudy and dark again..


----------



## criztle (Aug 16, 2012)

heyy guys my pics has been selected in the photography competition....so plz guys vote for me 
vote = like

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=455327267820982&set=a.455324884487887.101110.291711750849202&type=3

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=45...7887.101110.291711750849202&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## arian29 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am going ro jaipur tomorrow.. i was a bit confused if i should carry a tripod or a monopod or none.. tripods i don't think are allowed inside any palace/fort area. Or maybe ill take all handheld shots.. what you guys say


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2012)

take handheld...there is enough light..

u can carry a tripod if u want night shots with lights n all....monopod is not useful


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 17, 2012)

@arian How about a gorillapod?


----------



## trublu (Aug 18, 2012)

Two of the pics I snapped during my Coorg getaway in June . I don't know which plants these are.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7231/7400161112_67fb05d5a9_z.jpg

IMG_3895 by Gr@ssh0pper, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5464/7400172270_6526b99961_z.jpg

IMG_1634 by Gr@ssh0pper, on Flickr

@Everyone, can you please help me in giving a good name for these two pictures? I suck in naming my photos  .


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

Extremely good ones.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2012)

just name them - berrys and white flower


----------



## tkin (Aug 18, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8302/7809559990_49a39424c2_b.jpg
DSC04451 by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8447/7809588102_4ef99cc1f1_b.jpg  
DSC04431 by BluQSky, on Flickr


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 19, 2012)

*Some of my clicks*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-b6QtpdBy3AY/T_ZZ1bV2VZI/AAAAAAAAELE/nyN2r8_bdqA/s1024/Bird%2540Beach_1.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-7QAbHqOeaTY/T_ZZWyz1L4I/AAAAAAAAEK0/42sad9Ybscc/s1024/Bird%2540Beach_2.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-kQ4S23HDQ9w/T_ZZY5vdoUI/AAAAAAAAEK8/7gsmHljeoeI/s1024/Bogunvel.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-i7BVjG-MCnU/T_ZZ2V3d2lI/AAAAAAAAELI/f_C0nG-9Xvk/s1024/Crab.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tiazWxDO-M4/T_ZaFulwY6I/AAAAAAAAELY/q4b1zKG_jMg/s1024/Diwali.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-oweVGcOOr4c/T_ZcJw5FSSI/AAAAAAAAEL0/2qzprJlUPAQ/s1024/Footprint%2540Beach.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-V4nyC79iUvQ/T_ZbyP6BRLI/AAAAAAAAELs/19NYMY3exZY/s1024/Parrot%2540FortJadhavgadh.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Oy8L0XdNQ_Q/T_ZcQoTGtAI/AAAAAAAAEL8/IhNfpQ2k7yc/s1024/Pegion%2540FortJadhavgadh%2520%25282%2529.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NKUqdr4EXf0/T_ZdeMgFeZI/AAAAAAAAEMc/6Z2L0rhNcO0/s1024/Pegion%2540FortJadhavgadh.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-nqKh5R761Hc/T_Zc-9tfHII/AAAAAAAAEMI/2Ngx1oU6VgU/s1024/Rose_1.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-UldLbdpXQ-s/T_ZdFdpvXMI/AAAAAAAAEMQ/snpiWDSQrN0/s1024/Rose_2.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-MGYzfrGa8Og/T_ZdnLWtplI/AAAAAAAAEMo/EUSpZDqsGMY/s720/Rose_3.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tVutsrjH6ks/T_ZfEKb2R1I/AAAAAAAAEM4/oMgv1Id7uTw/s1024/Sea_of_Sailors.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mieLSZPvkEc/T_Zeo4JzTwI/AAAAAAAAEMw/dwd8sPLXyeg/s1024/StragerTides_2.jpg 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-lHgnEhkYAy0/T_ZfYtilcmI/AAAAAAAAENE/pQ_3NHHxvQM/s1024/StragerTides_3.JPG 

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OrWEEnH2laU/T_ZfpdY0oLI/AAAAAAAAENM/jLvKmxUz10A/s1024/StragerTides_4.JPG 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rpqjRmjQc60/T_Zg5OsDDqI/AAAAAAAAEN0/EPNtzbZY79I/s1024/StragerTides_5.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-G8SMVenhfkw/T_ZgttR8T9I/AAAAAAAAENo/WLumdoSE1qU/s1024/StrangerTides_1.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-E2LAZPkT5z8/T_ZgLV8szoI/AAAAAAAAENY/jVTnUXp_a0U/s1024/Sunbeams_Through_Clouds_1.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Ba9smabMatU/T_ZgdqHHJhI/AAAAAAAAENg/g9saS1pK7RA/s1024/Sunbeams_Through_Clouds_2.JPG


*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-UtmXTfVR-0E/T_ZhKS8dQbI/AAAAAAAAEN8/_zq_V8VGcC8/s1024/Sunset%2540Velneshwar_1.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/--K0c7D2JQCY/T_Zhg5zYDMI/AAAAAAAAEOI/3yVK6CEyoUk/s1024/Sunset%2540Velneshwar_2.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-OuK6OQj0OWs/T_ZiF4B2brI/AAAAAAAAEOQ/XSF3MFcFWC8/s1024/TirumalaHills.jpg 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-jB1lnj2of3A/T_ZiWPRIp9I/AAAAAAAAEOY/Oh8VvPw5Vt0/s1024/Tulip_1.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-aNNd3HwfYg4/T_Zic52XtZI/AAAAAAAAEOg/O5CuPpkgcI8/s1024/Tulip_2.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-MRpgmduBNb4/T_ZiqqeSujI/AAAAAAAAEOs/LHcpnf_Rsco/s1024/Tulip_3.JPG


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 19, 2012)

This thread's becoming something marvellous

@ tkin: the second one looks extremely good.

@ mandarpalshikar: I liked all the shots. Excellent work mate. The one with the parrot presents extreme contrast in colours, and is looking good.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ Thx mate.


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> This thread's becoming something marvellous
> 
> @ tkin: the second one looks extremely good.
> 
> @ mandarpalshikar: I liked all the shots. Excellent work mate. The one with the parrot presents extreme contrast in colours, and is looking good.


Thanks, its from Durga Puja.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2012)

@mandar ...liked many of ur shots...specially rose ones and sunset


----------



## msn (Aug 19, 2012)

@mandar - good shots.

One Question - I have never tried or rather i shud say took initiative to take picture of Light Trails (mandar's picture - light trail coming out of the sky). Can anyone guide me as to what would be the perfect settings for these kind of shots ? I m planning to travel again to Kodaikanal (hill station) and would like to capture some foggy shots like this when the sun peeps in.


----------



## trublu (Aug 19, 2012)

Patience is the key to these shots. I had read somewhere that one hour (+/-) during sunrise/sunset is the best time to get magical shots with the sun.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2012)

Eid Mubarak

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XKIJAPJvBlM/UDE_E1lP5aI/AAAAAAAAH-U/eJOLALy1gEU/s640/DSC_5705.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_8uqFwkhuCM/UDE_A4t1MeI/AAAAAAAAH-M/Vjj9mUikz5E/s640/DSC_5704.JPG


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

The first one is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks cyberkid


----------



## Stuge (Aug 20, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7138/7541722588_23d4a810b9_z.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7129/7548769406_b8d92e0c06_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7135/7556202818_4bc6dd575d_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8283/7562328834_3556cf3804_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7134/7569249604_7640b5ea25_z.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7582900018_54763b2f17_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8432/7590561134_aeca110e12_z.jpg



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8421/7603469228_eb9d1ef9fc_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8005/7596440456_5c493136ea_c.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7733656190_faa17810ea_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8421/7715429532_8e3915d5cf_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7135/7703397984_f15c59b1db_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7128/7739690478_e5e432715f_z.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

Please don't mind, but to me, all of the images doesn't look like actual photographs, most seem to be wallpapers. Too good to be true.


----------



## Stuge (Aug 20, 2012)

there is nothing known as actual photography lol..Photographs  is not what I saw ,but what I want others to see ..anyway ,some parts of Kashmir is really beautiful


Photography is all about Eye + being in the right place + Patience  + Tons of Enthusiasm + Post processing .


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

By actual photographs, I meant, clicked yourself and not downloaded from somewhere


----------



## Stuge (Aug 20, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> By actual photographs, I meant, clicked yourself and not downloaded from somewhere


lol ofcourse these are clicked by me .

Beautiful Kashmir - a set on Flickr

*www.facebook.com/pages/Abhinav-Singhai-Photography/112549338784151?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2012)

Stuge, I think this is the first time I am seeing you posting more than one image (may be two). Nice photographs... Layers of Haze - Gulmarg is the best one in this lot.

But still, your venus transit and solar eclipse (Dec '12) are my favourites.

I was slightly confused with the first two, whether those are start or snows


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry! The pics are so good that I thought otherwise. Must say, the pics are brilliant.
Could you please repost the Venus Transit and Solar Eclipse one nac is talking about? Would like to see it.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2012)

@cyberkid Stuge is a great photographer...and if u check pages of this thread maybe before 100 pages there are lots of post from stuge.

Bro everyone starts from basics and gradually learn and then masters the art of photography...nothing strange in that..

Its great to see such beautiful pics from Stuge


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 20, 2012)

^ Sorry! I joined the party too late.


----------



## msn (Aug 20, 2012)

@Stuge - Loved all the pictures. I am sure we all are here to learn and share what we learnt. Learning has no end my friend.


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 20, 2012)

My Latest: 

Weight of Expectations:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8426/7823340192_2d86bea556_h.jpg

Bit irritated with my routine of going to a college on the outskirts of the city and coming back home late, no time for some good outdoor photography.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2012)

@ram nice concept ....liked the pic


----------



## ram22693 (Aug 20, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @ram nice concept ....liked the pic



Thanks!


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry guys, that was lunar eclipse, not solar... 

Cyberkid, I guess, those pictures are in his flickr photostream...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 20, 2012)

@Stuge Bloody Awesome shots. My favorite is 4th from bottom. Nice smooth flowing water  

@Sujoy  Eid Mubarak bro


----------



## trublu (Aug 20, 2012)

Time to try to sell myself  

Friends, I request you to visit my Flickr Photostream and comment on the photos I have taken. If you don't like a photo, or some aspect of it, please comment on it right there. This is not to publicize myself, but to know how much I have progressed in photography.

Here goes : 

Flickr: Gr@ssh0pper's Photostream


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2012)

I can comment on some pics...but r u sure u r ready for negative comments  and dont get angry afterwards 

Edit- You have some nice pics there...saw starting 2 pages ...great job


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 22, 2012)

Here's one from me . 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8448/7820289456_a1eb65da9f_z.jpg
Sunrise at hyderabad by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW I missed a lot of brilliant shots posted here.. checked in after so many days n I'm happy to see all these great shots and also so many new photographers 

here are a couple of shots from last week.. will post more shots soon.. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8431/7835576662_eb1619d616_c.jpg
Dandelion by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7835578690_2d717ea3e8_c.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 22, 2012)

@ Davidboon: Nice sunrise pic.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2012)

@davidboon nice sunrise
@jagg liked ur 1st shot...in 2nd i would have liked whole bunch of fruit in focus.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 22, 2012)

amazing shots @stuge

@ram: nice concept...gr8 shot...lacks clarity IMO

@david: nice pic

@jagg: the first one is good

hey someone here had tried time lapsed video....what was the total time of recording?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 22, 2012)

@Abhidev : I made that. Took 500 photos at 1s interval so that makes 500s recording interval.


----------



## prinkkaadi (Aug 22, 2012)

hi Abhinav,

Please tell which lens have u used for these snaps....please just for idea....anyways awesome pics really.....


----------



## trublu (Aug 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I can comment on some pics...but r u sure u r ready for negative comments  and dont get angry afterwards
> 
> Edit- You have some nice pics there...saw starting 2 pages ...great job



@Sujoy : If you only give good comments (even though it's not actually what you want to write), I will always be under the illusion that I am doing a good job and there is nothing to improve upon. So, yeah, shoot !


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2012)

The pics are actually quit good....i tried my best to find issues


----------



## abhidev (Aug 23, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @Abhidev : I made that. Took 500 photos at 1s interval so that makes 500s recording interval.



can you elaborate a bit buddy


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 23, 2012)

You will need
-A camera (if you have a supported Canon camera CHDK might help) If thae camera can take infinite shots at specific interval then its good otherwise you will have to use continuous mode (by keeping shutter key pressed)

-A tripod or surface so that camera does not move.

-_(Optional)_ For slight movements you can batch align photos using *Photomatrix Pro* (paid) Can also be used for HDR Timelapse

-_(Optional)_ *Lightroom* (paid) for batch editing. There are many open source utilities too.

-*FastStone Photo resizer *(free) for resizing images to 1080p. This makes PhotoLapse work much faster

-*Photolapse *(free) for stitching photos.

-_(optional but recommended)_ * Windows movie maker * (free) to give final touches.


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks guys! here are some more shots...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8436/7846485402_11b227cf03_c.jpg
Toronto Skyline by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/7846488170_8a19055f8c_c.jpg
Port credit by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8427/7846491646_65b83ffeb7_c.jpg
Lake Ontario by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2012)

Jaggs,
IQ is so good for compact, I mean fixed lens. 2nd one is nice and your dandelion is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2012)

jagg ...nice pics...in 1st one was it actually pink or it was ur cameras fault


----------



## abhidev (Aug 24, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> You will need
> -A camera (if you have a supported Canon camera CHDK might help) If thae camera can take infinite shots at specific interval then its good otherwise you will have to use continuous mode (by keeping shutter key pressed)
> 
> -A tripod or surface so that camera does not move.
> ...



hey thanx for the step by step process....will try it out  and bug you if in doubt


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey Jagg, nice pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2012)

Today tried some experimental shots 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8292/7851202258_4238632ecf_z.jpg
Keeping an Eye by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8300/7851202706_fe6d7509e0_z.jpg
Horror Scene by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8281/7851203396_30545ee78a_z.jpg
Eat Away by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/7851204274_f43f80d0ec_z.jpg
Fire Within by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 24, 2012)

@nac & CyberKID Thanks! 

@Sujoyp Thanks.. The pink was natural as the sun was setting at that time.. if u look closely in 1st one u can see a very faint rainbow on the right side.. Btw pretty cool shots.. nice idea! 

some more shots...

you can see the rainbow in this one too.. on the right side..
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8302/7851732752_7eb04311a9_c.jpg
Toronto skyline 2 by Jaggy89, on Flickr

another angle..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7264/7851730648_50dcd871b0_c.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7851728008_8748139791_c.jpg
Enjoy the view.. by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 24, 2012)

@jagga Enjoy the view is now my wallpaper


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2012)

really jagg the last one is awesome


----------



## nac (Aug 25, 2012)

Sujoy, Nice and funny... self portrait???

Jaggs, Last one so good...


----------



## jagg89 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.. The sunset and the colors were really awesome that day.. I'm glad that I was there to capture it..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2012)

@nac thanks ...yes these r self portrait


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 28, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8422/7880048214_fffcef32a9_c.jpg
evening in hirakud by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats good prashant  ...please prashant post ur gears pic at the photography gear thread..

It would be fun to discuss the gears there...and we r a friendly community...its not that mine is bigger then urs thingy


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2012)

Prashant, Bluuuuuish sky looks little unreal...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Aug 28, 2012)

@nac Used the Vivid blue setting in camera but to some extent the sky is unusually blue in Hirakud. Maybe because there is no pollution. When I first came here, the blueness used to hurt my eyes.

Another one No HDR, No editing except little vingetting 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8301/7880759300_a76fd8030f_z.jpg
Just after sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2012)

^ Nice compo...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2012)

yaah nice shot....looking amazing


----------



## msn (Aug 29, 2012)

Guys ! How about discussing about post processing software, tips  & tricks in a seperate thread.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2012)

msn thats a nice idea...but I am very poor in post processing...and never devoted enough time to seriously check the chart,dynamic range, shadow, in the pic and rectify them

if you have some nice ideas...start a thread with those and lets roll 

I am with a crapppy luck...got all gears but nothing to shoot...trying something at guest house  ..even my flash is also in nagpur 

Took product shot of my lens...the bokeh came awesome with my 55mm 2.8 lens 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-mELE938MPsA/UD5ehsWiNWI/AAAAAAAAH_Q/IyLlkw4m19A/s640/DSC_5798.JPG

Tried to give light effect....front left slightly dark
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-c9p6yK4db2g/UD5emgURC7I/AAAAAAAAH_Y/_83CYDMyZBU/s640/DSC_5814.JPG


----------



## msn (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks sujoyp. Nice Bokeh.



msn said:


> Guys ! How about discussing about post processing software, tips  & tricks in a seperate thread.



Lets wait for others to reply .... what say !!

I came across a nice freeware tool called Wire Pilot. I think it would be easier to use compared to Photoshop though Photoshop Plug-in is also available.

Great tool which will help removing unwanted running in your images. Have not tried it yet. Have couple of shots with running wires and will try.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2012)

@msn ..the idea is ...try that software on ur pic and if successful..open a thread post the original pic and the processed pic along with trick of doing that processing


----------



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2012)

awesome shot @marvelousprashant...loved the blue aqua color of the sky!!!


----------



## nac (Aug 31, 2012)

Sujoy,
 this one (1st) is so good. Creamy background... Probably this one is my favourite.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Nac...I was also amazed to see that at f2.8 that lens made the background soo creamy that you wont notice the door design even a bit


----------



## jagg89 (Sep 1, 2012)

@Prashant 2nd shot is superb!
@sujoyp 1st one is great! Nice bokeh!

some shots..
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8172/7890417416_36ffe1d147_c.jpg
Untitled by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8450/7890414202_4cf32f7a82_c.jpg
Sunset HDR by Jaggy89, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8459/7896597292_5c34dc2556_c.jpg
Sunset by Jaggy89, on Flickr


----------



## satinder (Sep 1, 2012)

Some are exceptionally Great Shots....


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 1, 2012)

@sujoy- First lens pic is stupendously awesome. Something really in lines of a pro! 

PS: Are lenses called "bokeh" ? Or product shot ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2012)

@jagg 2nd and 3rd are superb...nice light

@dashing sujay ...The creamy effect caused in the background where background is totally out of focus is called bokeh in simple language..
Some lenses create nice bokeh/creamy effect and some harsh/hazy bokeh...


----------



## abhidev (Sep 1, 2012)

@sujoyp: 1st shot is gr8 

@jagg : amazing 2nd and 3rd shot....1st one looks over saturated


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 1, 2012)

@ jagg: I liked the 2nd and the 3rd pic. Nice work. Thanks for posting your amazing work here.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2012)

My macro shots  hope you all like them...
*i50.tinypic.com/6534fr.jpg 
Thats the first ever insect i caught in time


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2012)

its a nice attempt....background is nicely blurred....i just want u to click insect looking at u


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2012)

I got this in great difficulty it was running away..So i used AF tracking


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 6, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8322/7936495470_1639ff5b54.jpg
Dragonfly by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2012)

@serpent keep trying bro ...u will learn soon

@prashant nice shot


----------



## theserpent (Sep 7, 2012)

prashant that is awesome!
guys ...suppose i want to click a pic of a car moving in the road.With that car in focus and rest blurred do i use AF Tracking?

*i.imgur.com/1ISIH.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 7, 2012)

@sujoy and serpent : thanks!

Serpent : your last image is very grainy but grain is adding to the overall beauty. 

Regarding your query, you will have to move (pan your camera)
Read Panning (camera) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theserpent (Sep 7, 2012)

thanks
I'm trying to click a spider webby..im not able to get the right settings
2)So theres one small baby spider in it.But the camera wont focus on it ...Please tell me how do i focus on that spider


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2012)

set ur cam to macro mode and find the closest distance u can focus on the spider...u will need to do some trial error..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 7, 2012)

set the camera to manual focus and use dial to change focus while keeping the camera still. These cams have contrast based AF and spider webs are translucent! very little difference in contrast so AF fails


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2012)

*Canon Gone MAD ...increased the price of lenses by 30-60% in India  *
Price of 50mm lens increased by 2k from 5500 to 7500 ..
price of 100mm macro lens increased from 32 to 44k MRP ...
price of 100-400 increased from 99k to 150k 

All in MRP


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 9, 2012)

I was going to buy a 50mm , Now ill have to wait . I am getting a Vanguard Espod plus 204AP , my budget is 5.5k for the tripod . any other good suggestions  ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2012)

my ESPOD 203 AP is very similar to what u r thinking.....its good and light...I got it for 3200 ...later they increased the price by 1k

but I got a very irritating issue with its head....even when locked totally it moves upto 20 degree...I mean if we want to lock it at a single position so that it doenst move at all then its not possible...maybe its coz its a pan head...but due to this I found it difficult to take multi exposure shots coz if u touch the DSLR the head will move slightly  

I think benro is better with ball head...but it carry only 2kg
Benro A150FBR0 Digital Tripod - Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 9, 2012)

@sujoyp  so wont the pan head differ on the Espod 204 ? I ordered the Espod plus 204 from tradus.in . Buy Online Vanguard Espod Plus 204AP Tripod. Shop from tradus.com CAA0000004760867 . got it for Rs. 5135 with RECHARGE10 coupon . 

One more doubt , is this shutter release good ? :  Canon Generic Wireless IR Remote Control for SLR Cameras / Digital Cameras | eBay or a wired one is better ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2012)

just hope its dont have the same pan head as mine...its just not good for multiexposure

and the IR shutter release button looks fine...wired is more reliable but then u have to set the wire everytime


----------



## mastervk (Sep 12, 2012)

Davidboon said:


> I was going to buy a 50mm , Now ill have to wait . I am getting a Vanguard Espod plus 204AP , my budget is 5.5k for the tripod . any other good suggestions  ?



you should be able to buy from ebay at old price..in general online price was around Rs 6500 and you can also apply 5%-10% coupon....



sujoyp said:


> *Canon Gone MAD ...increased the price of lenses by 30-60% in India  *
> Price of 50mm lens increased by 2k from 5500 to 7500 ..
> price of 100mm macro lens increased from 32 to 44k MRP ...
> price of 100-400 increased from 99k to 150k
> ...



this might be due to  fall in rupee against dollar...


----------



## theserpent (Sep 12, 2012)

How are long exposure shots taken?
How do in some images water looks so white and nice how do we do that


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2012)

@mastervk ...u r right about that ...and nikon have already increased the price marginally 2 time in last 1 year....


----------



## theserpent (Sep 12, 2012)

Stuge said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7582900018_54763b2f17_z.jpg
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8432/7590561134_aeca110e12_z.jpg
> 
> ...


The river in this pic,the waters like so white? how is it done?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2012)

@theserpent its done using ND filters on lenses....its like use f11 but to reduce the shutter speed at daytime  use ND8 filter soo that it produces smooth water effect


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2012)

@stuge... the landscape piic is awesome!!!


----------



## theserpent (Sep 12, 2012)

so it cant be done in sx150


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2012)

serpent donno exactly  maybe nac can research on this and help you


----------



## nac (Sep 15, 2012)

Prashant,
IQ is good.

Serpent,
You can get the dream like water flow by using long exposure. But if you want to try that in bright day light everything will be over exposed. You can try long exposure and get dream like water flow where the light is very little.


----------



## arian29 (Sep 15, 2012)

lovely shots @jagg89 and @Stuge


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 16, 2012)

@nac thanks

@serpent You can get long exposure of water in evening. Use manual mode and keep the exposure compensation bar just below normal (see red box in image below) to get the perfect shot
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8449/7982829261_4cefbcebe4_n.jpg
screenshot by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## jamesbond008 (Sep 16, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8453/7988109837_30b05e18e7.jpg
Mantis posing for a photograph by Navaneeth A, on Flickr


----------



## theserpent (Sep 16, 2012)

^^ Awesome shot
@prashant thanks will try out sometime


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2012)

nice one jamesbond ....btw u need to work on processing...the colors seems strange greenish here


----------



## theserpent (Sep 16, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @nac thanks
> 
> @serpent You can get long exposure of water in evening. Use manual mode and keep the exposure compensation bar just below normal (see red box in image below) to get the perfect shot
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8449/7982829261_4cefbcebe4_n.jpg
> screenshot by marvelprash, on Flickr


Well i cant change the exposure in 'M' mpde


----------



## arian29 (Sep 16, 2012)

A few shots i took recently 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8445/7987879904_b224172f66.jpg
PGT_2197 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8172/7987880098_d178da45ec.jpg
PGT_2137 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8298/7987880222_c4720725c6.jpg
PGT_1059 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8312/7987874911_75afe898d1.jpg
PGT_1025 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8031/7987879964_9de6867401.jpg
PGT_3354 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8037/7987880450_616f9af188.jpg
PGT_3324 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8462/7987875123_d91f420d2c.jpg
PGT_2989 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8033/7987880724_ffb8367fd7.jpg
PGT_2916 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8305/7987875409_5ee06dd564.jpg
PGT_2816 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8307/7987880956_fde1c6a460.jpg
PGT_2508 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8459/7987881080_8d167924e7.jpg
PGT_2430 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8439/7987881238_fa4b8378b8.jpg
PGT_2218 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 16, 2012)

@serpent Exposure depends on ISO, Shutter speed and aperture. For Smooth water you will need 1 second or longer shutter speed (ideally >5sec)

So set the ISO to 80 and aperture to 8, then increase the shutter speed till exposure bar (on the right bottom seen in red box in my screenshot) is slightly below the middle mark so that your image is properly exposed and without blown out skies

A few of my shots

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/7991841138_d10701e95b.jpg
Clouds by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8450/7991823547_487cc95b00.jpg
Untitled by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8308/7991839189_8fc800bbba.jpg
Drops on flower by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Sep 16, 2012)

Arian,
Wonderful shots. I like 3354 most...

Prashant,
Wow! IQ is so good esp. "untitled"


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2012)

wow awesome shots by arian and prashant


----------



## mastervk (Sep 17, 2012)

nice pics arian and prashant..

@arian
what post processing you have done on your pics specially pics of temples and old building...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks all 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/7995716838_6b6c87965c.jpg
Dragonfly by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/7995709417_9367df97b6.jpg
Capsicum HDR by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8038/7991870430_325cdd7372.jpg
Flowers by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## arian29 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks @all .. this trip i used the Cokin nd filters, was great.

@mastervk not much post processing.. just a little saturation and contrast. pics 1059 and 1025 are HDR


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

@prashant nice pics...2nd pic is capsicum...did u cut it like that???

@arian but where did u use ND filters...there is no water flow or clouds ?? u should have used CPL instead


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 18, 2012)

@sujoy thanks. Yes I did cut the capsicum like that  I was trying to cook it actually

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/7998905040_f2eeed37f3.jpg
Wild lizard by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8318/7998904278_0d72392fb2.jpg
Dragonfly by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2012)

prashant 2nd one is good...its no use to post pic of living thing from behind


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 19, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8311/8002660968_bb26951cd6_z.jpg
Butterfly by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 19, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8311/8002660968_bb26951cd6_z.jpg
> Butterfly by marvelprash, on Flickr



Awesome


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2012)

Thats beautiful prashant


----------



## arian29 (Sep 20, 2012)

@sujoy have used graduated nd for 2218 and a few other shots i haven't posted here .. somehow i dont like cpl.. nd's are good for me 
lovely shot @prashant


----------



## lm2k (Sep 20, 2012)

@arian29 nice shots
@ marvelousprashant nice
that one of the butter fly  ... u zoomed in to go close?


----------



## audiophilic (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice thread. I should sub to it to get more ideas for myself. Nice shots by everyone. I'll post mine too.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 21, 2012)

@arian Thanks. In your PGT_1059 I think you have added some extra clarity resulting in halo in sky surrounding the temple  Otherwise very good shots esp 2058 and 1025.

@im2k yes I did zoom

@audiophillic welcome!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8314/8009285280_34947df5e3_b.jpg
Sunset Panorama + HDR by marvelprash, on Flickr

This isn't exactly sunset and the sun was too bright. So I had to use bracketing.

The panorama comprises of 4 images (12MP) stitched together using Miceosoft ICE resulting in a 38MP image.

Each of the 4 images was an HDRi comprising of 5 bracketed shots merged using Photomatrix Pro (Natural preset)

So I had to take 5*4 = 20 images for this shot... Quite happy with the end result

Link to original *sdrv.ms/PuUhN4


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2012)

^ Nice panorama...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

@prashant I didnt like the composition of the sun...I would crop the sun portion out of picture..remaining is superb


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2012)

@nac and sujoy thanks. Can you please be more exact Sujoy? I know the sun is somewhat blown out. Could not help it


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

Prashant I am posting ur pic as I would have liked...hope its ok for you...after all its ur effort
1.cropped the green grass as it was not matching the mood of beautiful scenery
2. cropped the sun as it was in a awkward and too hight on the pic.
3. Cropped the water part just a bit soo that it should not look 50% top 50% below 
I just wished the bridge to be more towards center  (we never stop wishing  )
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-84dXHuc5eC4/UF2BbnD_AcI/AAAAAAAAH_o/tCNYqjNFW2c/s640/8009285280_2b57e16d0e_k.jpg

Prashant cant to use photoshop and remove the sun  in my pic the downwards slope of hill got cut...its looking great in original one


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2012)

@sujoy I'll Click the pic without the sun tomorrow.  No need to photoshop

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8313/8003859221_80f79743f1_z.jpg
Inflorescence by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2012)

Ooh thats great prashant  nice compo and colors


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 22, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @sujoy I'll Click the pic without the sun tomorrow.  No need to photoshop
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8313/8003859221_80f79743f1_z.jpg
> Inflorescence by marvelprash, on Flickr



Wow that looks awesome


----------



## mastervk (Sep 22, 2012)

some pics from my  Marine drive trip ...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8455/8012304250_915df53ed9.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8034/8012315176_f7a1aac312.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/8012320485_8bbfdf1317.jpg


----------



## nac (Sep 23, 2012)

Mastervk,
Frame is not good
Watermarking little disturbing
2nd one over exposed
3rd one looks bland
Image resolution is too small...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 23, 2012)

@sujoy and @krishnandu.sarkar Thanks

@mastervk All photos have a bit warm tone. After retouching they will look great


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2012)

@mastervk I liked 1 & 2 ....if u could compose the 1st shot without the bottom right corner wall it would have looked better..did u use tripod for these shots
3rd one looks dull coz it have nothing to see...just plain sea


----------



## mastervk (Sep 23, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @mastervk I liked 1 & 2 ....if u could compose the 1st shot without the bottom right corner wall it would have looked better..did u use tripod for these shots
> 3rd one looks dull coz it have nothing to see...just plain sea



didnt used any tripod ..kept the camera on rock..so was not able to frame picture properly..

@Nac and Prashant thanks for your comment.. increased the image resolution of posted pic...


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8039/8014530727_15e04cdb60_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8173/8014550578_3731c00675_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8298/8014501064_e68e8c19f4_c.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok so another sunset w/o panorama or HDR
 *farm9.staticflickr.com/8295/8014689166_589c877a06_z.jpg
Sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

@mastervk Your last image is very good


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 23, 2012)

mastervk last one is also good...is it mumbai ?

@prashant now the composition is looking good with sun


----------



## mastervk (Sep 23, 2012)

@Prashant Thanks

@Sujoy ..yes its Marine drive ..i went there to take sunset pics but sun goes down behind these building...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 24, 2012)

Sharing only preview here
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8317/8018221616_e076a764cf.jpg
Sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

But this image really looks good in Large size (*www.flickr.com/photos/marvelprash/8018221616/sizes/k/in/photostream/ )
On resizing there is color banding


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2012)

@prashant its good actually..

where is color banding...i dont see it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 24, 2012)

@sujoy When viewing at 500 or 640px size there were dark areas around the sun so I shared a small preview


----------



## a_medico (Sep 25, 2012)

*On a calm rainy day*


*img710.imageshack.us/img710/4582/img17252.jpg


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2012)

*Sunrise*

*imageshack.us/a/img594/2169/img6667l.jpg

Cam - SX130 IS; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 1/1600 sec; ISO 80; EC - (-2 step);

This photo was taken about a month back when I went for my friend's marriage. We were in a building much taller than our house, so I was expecting there won't be any building/trees to hide the rising sun in the morning. But my bad, it was not as I expected and I woke up little late and just able to capture the already risen sun. It would have been better if the I could get the "disk" shape.

Taken at wide angle (28mm) and have done some PP. Please leave your C&C 

*Temple*

*imageshack.us/a/img705/6874/img6707hdr.jpg

Cam - SX130 IS; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 1/200 sec; ISO 80;

This is one of the last shots I took. Since then the camera just lying in the shelf.

This was taken in an evening and it was little cloudy. I clicked one photograph and find it so dull. So I thought I could get it better if I use bracketing shots. So I did take bracketed shots (handheld) and processed in photomatix, but still the background is so dull. So the monochrome version, it looks much better than the colour one. I couldn't step back, as there are some objects cluttering and I don't want 'em in the frame. (I am not good at cloning 'em out). Sharpened and added little brightness. Please leave your C&C.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 25, 2012)

Sunrise is good. Like the blue sky.

You seem to be using default/monochrome preset in Photomatrix... it creates a halo around the temple. The latest Photomatrix comes with a Natural preset which looks less HDRish and does the job well. I have used it in my panorama pics


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 25, 2012)

*Hibiscus Rosa Sinensis*
*i.imgur.com/NT7bJl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WUg2ql.jpg

Did an experiment with the Brightness and Light Sensitivity.
*i.imgur.com/h3zqml.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2012)

@medico....nice shot...but didnt u covered too much ground and just cropped up the sky...I would have liked 1inch more sky at the top 

@nac ....sunrise is good with nice blue sky and perfectly exposed..
but very poor processing in temple pic  soo much halo around the temple...use gimp or photoshop to remove it manually


----------



## nac (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you Prashant and Sujoy.

Yeah, that was a preset "monochrome 2". I thought that "halo" was kinda of an effect.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 25, 2012)

nac - temple photo is awesome

prashant - the pink flower needs pp. it will enhance it more.



sujoyp said:


> @medico....nice shot...but didnt u covered too much ground and just cropped up the sky...I would have liked 1inch more sky at the top



Thats what I wanted to do. To cover most of the ground with the UWA, using the distortion. Infact I think I should have sat down to cover more of it. Sky was dull that day.

Here's a colored version of the same:

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/4459/img17255.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2012)

@cyberkid....while taking shot of any living things like animal, flower compose is a way that u dont cut any parts of the flower or animal....like in every pic u have cut the flower from top or side 

@medico sepia is looking much better


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 26, 2012)

@ Sujoyp: Actually the idea was to capture the flower's stamen. My main aim was to capture the red velvety look of the flower's anther, that's why I didn't bother capturing the whole flower.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 26, 2012)

@CyberKID, Sujoyp is right, a macro shot should cover the subject completely. Also, the colours seem to a bit lacking. The third one fairs better in that department. Judging by that I would say the first 2 shots are a bit overexposed.
If you are into post processing, increase the saturation slightly and blur everything outside the flower

*imageshack.us/a/img824/3676/flower2g.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 27, 2012)

@ Cool Buddy: I too agree with you and sujoyp, but here, the subject was altogether different. I think you too will agree that too much can't be expected from a Cellphone camera @ 5MP as we all know that most of them don't let you tweak the settings too much. Moreover with reference to my previous post, all I wanted to capture is the flower's stamen and the anther part, which, without the help of Optical Zoom, becomes a bit tricky.
Here is the link to some of my pics I've posted in the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...t-shoot-camera-photography-4.html#post1684705

As far as the post processing is concerned, I don't try doing it on my pics.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, I didn't know it was from a cellphone cam. Keeping that in mind, it's a decent capture.

Here are a couple of examples (Just for reference, not to say that these can be taken with a cellphone)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3383157870_4206c8827b.jpg

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2092/2068183622_d42fff2847.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2012)

@cyberkid ...its ok for a cellphone cam ...but if u post process ur pic a little by cropping a bit more,increase the sharpness and saturation/contrast it will look better 

@coolbuddy ur right by ur examples 

I shot this after I bought my DSLR last year jan 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-LFYv_GZUmP8/TTvLgl9jOVI/AAAAAAAAFqk/WqCInDxlBt0/s640/DSC_0405.JPG

This one I shot after I got my macro lens in oct last year 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-hf9NaUU2AjM/TqUBWgtHfSI/AAAAAAAAGzU/5qAtTVVYs0Y/s640/DSC_9374.JPG


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 27, 2012)

@ Cool Buddy: Saw your pics, I was trying to do something like that only.

@ Sujoyp: Superb shots


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 27, 2012)

Those weren't my shots, just a few examples from Flikr.

@Sujoyp, those shots are nice. The second one does look a bit blurred around the edges though. If that was intentional, then good


----------



## nac (Sep 28, 2012)

Sujoy, Both of 'em are beautiful esp. the second one.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks guys for liking the pics...these r just old pics I thought of sharing 

@coolbuddy I think thats due to use of f2.8 at this magnification....very little area got under focus and reaming all got blurred


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8169/8035126874_850f92c35f.jpg
Hibiscus rosa-sinensis by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8171/8035131205_d329b15830.jpg
Hibiscus rosa-sinensis by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## coolwebmaster (Sep 29, 2012)

can any one suggest me the best & cheep cam for best quality photograph  *couponsindia.net/imgs/signature_coupon.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

@coolwebmaster i would suggest you to open a new thread ...and specify ur budget and preferences like which company,how much zoom , small or large etc.

Nice one prashant...I too have a similar shot.

Link to the pic -> *picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4qk7X4FWvNekTEvEPAUMe9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2012)

@sujoy Nice one.. never seen a hibiscus with a white style... Adds contrast to your pic


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2012)

@prashant we have 2 colors of hibiscus , white and red (one u posted)....and the pink i posted is the result of natural mixing of both colors


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 29, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8311/8035851665_cf4ed53124_c.jpg
Tree HDR - surreal by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2012)

Some of the pics taken today evening....all pics are taken without flash

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-BRscgfQhaoA/UGdA23lJp1I/AAAAAAAAH_8/g0N-11LZ0Dw/s640/DSC_6087.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-oz2jWIdardQ/UGdBFM994aI/AAAAAAAAIAU/GxAxtpH0U4Q/s400/DSC_6067.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-XxoHXXkdQI8/UGdBI4eFOwI/AAAAAAAAIAc/aTrZFYqXYOA/s400/DSC_6079.JPG

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cJbWzZsfTN4/UGdBEVOOVkI/AAAAAAAAIAQ/rVp4AXtMgFY/s400/DSC_6059.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-NWKye19mk5U/UGdBA6e7QLI/AAAAAAAAIAE/tNafacByYBg/s400/DSC_6050.JPG


----------



## nac (Sep 30, 2012)

Sujoy, Nice and vibrant... 2nd one from the last is so good, a wallpaper material...

Soft toys portrait

*imageshack.us/a/img717/6370/img6823l.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img99/1939/img6827f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Nac
Nac I liked ur 2nd pic...but why soo big frame and soo small pics...strange


----------



## nac (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you...
I saw some photo exhibition in a movie... There were some frames like this... Still trying to find exact size.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2012)

oooh like that...yes the photo exibition have a standart size frames and we put the pics inside it...but u dont have to create that huge frame


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 30, 2012)

@sujoy 1st one is awesome. Others are good too

@nac liked your pics... frame is distracting though

@nac liked your pics... frame is distracting though


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2012)

@prashant thanks.

to retain the detail in low light I used F8 with 1.6 sec shutter speed  ....and i think thats a much better idea then using any flash at all..


Wow I just noticed I have 1000 posts out of 6127 posts in this thread 

*1000/6127*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 30, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8320/8038943385_d7d668c9f7_z.jpg
flowers by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8317/8038964269_f8a8338f52_z.jpg
Just another house by the road by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8039/8038943184_0d76b81721_z.jpg
hirakud hdr by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8310/8038937260_5db18423e4_b.jpg
view from hirakud dam - panorama by marvelprash, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8036/8038915999_346d94b500_b.jpg
hirakud panorama by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2012)

nice shots prashant....loved the last and bridge shot


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks sujoy

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8182/8040034708_abf4419bed_z.jpg
Starry sky by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Cool Buddy (Oct 1, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @prashant thanks.
> 
> Wow I just noticed I have 1000 posts out of 6127 posts in this thread
> 
> *1000/6127*



How did you find that out?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

How do we take pictures of stars?
Nice pics everyone


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2012)

@coolbuddy just point on the pink message icon just besides the thread name in camera & camcoders page


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

Has anyone  star trail here?  Can we try it without tripod?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 1, 2012)

@mastervk You can keep it on a chair or something. Atleast for 10mins.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

Chair might work.. Will try to get similar kind of support.. Though not sure if I will get anything in city light...


----------



## nac (Oct 1, 2012)

Prashant, Nice clicks... nice blue sky, both the panaroma are good.

Serpent, Just try it with long exposure when the sky is clear at night (better if there is no moon on the sky or atleast not in or near the frame).


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2012)

in city light its very difficult....just go 30km outside city...and under the dark sky u may see light trail ..

one more idea is u can try when there is a power failure in ur area...it might work in city too


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

what is long exposure :/ how to do it


----------



## mastervk (Oct 1, 2012)

You need to keep your shutter open for long time.. Like bulb mode in dslr...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2012)

@serpent ....change to shutter speed mode and increase the time to the max....1/200->1/30->1->max

so when u shoot the pic it will capture all the happenings within that period of time


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry i'm a slow learner whats this .1/200->1/30->1->*max* ?


----------



## mastervk (Oct 2, 2012)

Move your shutter speed in that manner...in DSLR if you will increase shutter speed like this you will enter bulb mode


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2012)

mastervk we are decreasing the shutter speed  from 1/200 of a sec to 1 sec to max possible time the shutter can keep open


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2012)

Serpent,
I guess, you have already asked similar question before. As we have already suggested, better read the manual and basics of photography online. It will help you understand when people explain things...

It's hard if you don't understand when people explain in simple things using "photography" terms...


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay i got it..


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 3, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8048329956_25518ed9fa_z.jpg
Star trails by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

prashant I hope u know these are not shooting stars but due change of position of stars due to earth's rotation

here is a pic from a guy I know personally  these are *Not My Pics*

Stars taken with looong exposure...more than 35-40 mins
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6005/5944627392_75d27b1e84.jpg
Monument Valley by Manish Mamtani, on Flickr


I asked him how to shoot this and the answer is ...go deep into places where u find no light other than ur camera lcd screen...and the sky should be crystal clear at that time ....he is an awesome photographer....
you guys can check  - Flickr: Manish Mamtani's Photostream


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah normally we don't see stars because of light and pollution. But if you are in a village or somewhere far you can get very good trails... almost perfect hemispheres with a good DSLR.

The problem with a point and shoot is that I cant see what am shooting. LCD is black and composition is based on luck. Also I cannot do very long exposures... something like 10mins gives a very noisy image even at ISO100. And 2 mins isn't long enough for trails. Another way is to take composite shots.. which I am going to try soon! For the above shot I zoomed in... to get visible trails even with 2 min exposure


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2012)

@prashant ...nice to hear that u have studied it well before taking


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/PdM3T.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3amW1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MlLRl.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 4, 2012)

@tenida I liked the 2nd one very much...looks very artistic


----------



## Tenida (Oct 4, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @tenida I liked the 2nd one very much...looks very artistic



Thanks.


----------



## criztle (Oct 5, 2012)

*www.facebook.com/groups/pratibimb.uss/

this is a photography group..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 5, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7213/6862994094_5a824cf8f8.jpg
Startrails in jaipur - 50 min capture by amlanmathur, on Flickr

this can be done without the bulb mode and stuff .... you do need some place stable to put your camera though ...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2012)

^^ thats good Amlan...thanks  ....btw couldnt u just avoid that water tank while composing 

@criztle I saw the fb group...but its for some specific college


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 6, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ thats good Amlan...thanks  ....btw couldnt u just avoid that water tank while composing
> 
> @criztle I saw the fb group...but its for some specific college



he he, needed something that could remain stationary. Being the lazy guy that I am I thought that will test it out and then retake one with a better focal object .... that never happened


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8170/8064446499_b1d59ee104.jpg
Startrailsps.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

This was done by stacking 40 images of 30sec exposures.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2012)

40 images...soo many??
But its looking nice prashant...now u also could have avoided the water tank 

Panorama created with 4 pics taken 2 months ago at kolkata. (I completely forgot)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8451/8065833969_3ce61fe90a_c.jpg
Victoria Memorial Panorama by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2012)

@Sujoy : Since I use a PnS and not a DSLR, very long exposures >1min are noisy and camera takes long to process them. Hence used stacking.

I could have avoided the tank easily... but I needed something stationary in the picture and there was nothing higher.

BTW you should try correcting barrel distortion in your panorama


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> now u also could have avoided the water tank





Is it shot just slightly off center or right side is blown which makes the subject off center.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2012)

@prashant see how much I could remove the distortion please check

*Removed the pic*
@nac It can be offcenter.... I am a human off course and center was based on guess  ....yes the left is blown off coz the clouds were dark and I increased the brightness on that part which made left overexposed


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2012)

@sujoy I downloaded and tried but the image distortion is complicated. There is barrel distortion + some rotation (right side lower than left) and also needs adjustment in vertical plane. It will be a better idea to re stitch using another software. Try Microsoft ICE


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2012)

No prashant I cant do the whole process again...I did lots of tweaking in the pic...now not possible to give 3-4 hrs more on photoshop..
I have   cloned lot of people (7) distracting the view and a top of car comming in the view...then edited the sky a bit and dodged the walls a bit


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2012)

Microsoft ICE will take 1 min. It does the stitching automatically. There are no manual controls. If you have 4 pics that overlap each other... it will stick them together


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 8, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @Sujoy : Since I use a PnS and not a DSLR, very long exposures >1min are noisy and camera takes long to process them. Hence used stacking.
> 
> I could have avoided the tank easily... but I needed something stationary in the picture and there was nothing higher.
> 
> BTW you should try correcting barrel distortion in your panorama



 my point exactly .... and its not the type of image that you have the patience to attempt everyday 



marvelousprashant said:


> Microsoft ICE will take 1 min. It does the stitching automatically. There are no manual controls. If you have 4 pics that overlap each other... it will stick them together



What is microsoft ICE and what does it do?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2012)

Microsoft ICE is a freeware that stitches images into panorama. Advantages are
1.) It is accurate. Does not create strange looking artifacts
2.) It is 100% automatic. You don't even need to select the sequence of images. Just select the images and it is done


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @nac It can be offcenter.... I am a human off course and center was based on guess




I mean... is this the reason it look like a distortion?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok I will try Microsoft ICE and show the result


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

*imageshack.us/a/img140/7636/img6869.JPG
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 5 sec; ISO - 80;

I wanted to take full moon when it rises over the horizon but I was little late... But still I was OK with this shot as I got this wonderful subject "giant wheel" (actually it's not that "giant").

I kinda felt weird when I took this... I was the only one taking photographs ( of course it's not a tourist spot  ) in the middle of an open ground where there were many people giving a weird look (which I don't see in that light). I wanted to get out of that place soon which made me not to try long exposure. I should have done either pushed up the sensitivity or used longer exposure. There are flaws, still I am posting for your C&C. Please leave your comments...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2012)

@nac It looks good. Try long exposure when the wheel is lit up and rotating 



nac said:


> I mean... is this the reason it look like a distortion?



Reason for distortion is the fact that the center subject of panorama is closer to the camera than the subjects at the edges


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2012)

@prashant u r absolutely right...center was too close...just maybe 30 meters...and the last end was maybe 100 meters

I used Microsoft ICE...It did not helped much coz of various reasons...I am posting a before and after pic just to show you what good/bad photoshopping can do  (its is original one ..just cropped)

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-EOuXihR6cdQ/UHO6sUGXeQI/AAAAAAAAIBk/wAbfeZyY_bU/s800/Desktop.jpg



@nac ur attempt was good...how did u take 5 sec handheld...u have to start ignoring people....coz in future you would be using tripod on those places standing alone and adjusting...people call us mad photographers   specially when I try to shoot insects from close


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @nac It looks good. Try long exposure when the wheel is lit up and rotating
> Reason for distortion is the fact that the center subject of panorama is closer to the camera than the subjects at the edges



Thank you... Yeah, sure... it will be up and running in another 10 days I guess...

Oh!! That's the reason uh...



sujoyp said:


> @nac ur attempt was good...u have to start ignoring people....coz in future you would be using tripod on those places standing alone and adjusting...people call us mad photographers   specially when I try to shoot insects from close



Thank you... Yeah, once there was guy who shouted at me "hey! photographer" when I was shooting the moon at the road side around 12 midnight. Soon after I left the place... I didn't think people would notice me with this compact...

One more click I am posting for your comments... Please do comment...

*imageshack.us/a/img521/352/img6865bl.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 1/1600 sec; ISO - 80

There was a nice cloud pattern but there was not enough light... When the sunrises that pattern  scattered... Sun was hiding behind the clouds so no "disk". Some PP work done to enhance the colour of the sky.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2012)

@nac Slight crop from the top and bit more at bottom would have made a better landscape ...there is some rule of taking sky I think 1/3 part ground and 2/3 part sky looks great (beach , sceneries)
But sky is looking beautiful and well exposed


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2012)

^ Unfortunately, there is no more bottom. But I have cropped some more from the top...

*imageshack.us/a/img834/342/img68652b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2012)

@nac Original one is looking more beautiful now   .....you can remove the new one ...sorry for this 

New one if looking more like a photo but 1st one have beautiful sky


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @nac Original one is looking more beautiful now   .....you can remove the new one ...sorry for this
> 
> New one if looking more like a photo but 1st one have beautiful sky



Yeah, me too felt the same...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 10, 2012)

@ Nac, nice shot.
Can someone try clicking the sunrise at around 6-6.15 in the morning, when the sky is still blue-dark blue and the sun, large and orange.
I tried with my cellphone on a cloudy day, but couldn't get the effect I expected.
Here are a few shots I got

*i.imgur.com/1vDBDl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FsET8l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z5gvYl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kZtDsl.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

You mean before sunrise???


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 10, 2012)

I meant capturing the rising sun.


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2012)

Water tank
*imageshack.us/a/img834/4964/img6893h.jpg

Flower
*imageshack.us/a/img40/4585/img69573.jpg

Moonset
*imageshack.us/a/img841/7665/img6945i.jpg


Cyberkid,
I have shot few sunrise shots and posted 'em here. Actually you can find so many sunrise photos here in this thread. 
I don't have those links right now... But you can check my flickr page, there you can find 3 of 'em...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 10, 2012)

@cyberkid I guess you were the one who tried a HDR java app on your phone? Use the same app and you will get the desired shot


----------



## mastervk (Oct 10, 2012)

@sujoy and @praashant nice pics

tried bubble photography on Sunday but did get any good result due to wind and lack of stable bubbles.Now i have bought bubble liquid so hope to get stable bubble this time

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8452/8074403579_241e202eff_c.jpg

some flowers

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8451/8074425382_d22dedfcf2_c.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/8074439399_d8c70e0cae_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8181/8074423866_ef04245f63_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/8074438898_ecbd1590f2_c.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 10, 2012)

Awesome @mastervk


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 11, 2012)

@ mastervk:
you could have tried making the bubbles using a mixture of shampoo and water. Did this very much when I was a kid, and many times got scolded for wasting the shampoo.
The two roses, IMO are looking over saturated. same with the third flower.  Though, the lower half is looking good, the upper half isn't looking that great.
The last photo looks great. Especially, I liked the water.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2012)

@mastervk loved ur bubble shot...nice idea
flower shots are composed correctly but bad PP ...u oversaturated all of them ...
last one is good


----------



## mastervk (Oct 11, 2012)

I prepared bubble mixing liquid detergent glycerin and water. I got bubbles but not for enough time to take pictures. If i had assistant making bubbles i could have taken pics.

Yes color processing is not Good.Applied incorrect preset . Will try again


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2012)

Mastervk,
Last one is good...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 11, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/4eClR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Voh7d.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2012)

Tenida, 
Nice one...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 11, 2012)

nac said:


> Tenida,
> Nice one...



Thanks nac


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2012)

@mastervk... last shot is nice

@tenida good shots... I think you should have gone with the all black and white or a blue filter preset in the collage pic

nac Love the blue sky

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8052/8077935791_0e38955c75.jpg
Startrails 70min long exposure by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2012)

Very good one Prashant...

I think Tenida is using SX150...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 12, 2012)

yup I am using both canon sx150 and A520 but taken those rain shots with A520.


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2012)

Sunrise for cyberkid...

*imageshack.us/a/img254/5703/img7116y.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2012)

AWESOME SHOT NAC... You have motivated me to wake up early lol

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8080399626_c29515103f_z.jpg
IMG_0553.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Nac!  The bird's looking amazing in that shot.
marvelous shot prashant!


----------



## Tenida (Oct 13, 2012)

Prasant and nac- Good shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2012)

Great shots @tenida,prashant and nac ...

@prashant y the sky is blue in long exposure...was it evening or due to long exposure it came like that


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Great shots @tenida,prashant and nac ...
> 
> @prashant y the sky is blue in long exposure...was it evening or due to long exposure it came like that



Long exposure was deep blue. I upped the exposure by +1 to make trails more visible


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

wonderful shot Prashant... There was a similar shot in the last month competition, I didn't think we could make this kinda shot with our compact cam... Really good... And nice bokeh...

Thank you guys... Two more shots for your C&C

I was looking for an opportunity in the middle of the night. No power, in the completed darkness I didn't expect this opportunity... First one when there was no power and the second one was shot after power came...

* Moonrise*

*imageshack.us/a/img140/6915/img6995y.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 15sec; ISO - 200.

*imageshack.us/a/img228/4509/img7000n.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 15sec; ISO - 200.

I am with these two photographs but still there could be some places where I can correct or imporve. So, please do comment...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

@nac Notice the purple sky? 
Since our cams aren't supposed to shoot 15s at ISO200, you need too fix white balance manually. 

1st one looks better


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2012)

nac 1st one is good....the bulb light in 2nd one is just too powerful and distracting


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @nac Notice the purple sky?
> Since our cams aren't supposed to shoot 15s at ISO200, you need too fix white balance manually.
> 1st one looks better



Yeah, I think it's normal. The purple colour sky is visible even with the naked eye and I kinda liked the colour too. So I have enhanced a little bit. I did see purple colours before when shooting during cloudy/rainy days and late in the evenings.

Thank you... 



sujoyp said:


> nac 1st one is good....the bulb light in 2nd one is just too powerful and distracting



Yeah, it's distracting... Probably I could have avoided if have composed with placing the cam little lower.

Thank you...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 13, 2012)

@ Nac: I liked the second one, except as pointed out above, that the streetlight is stealing the viewers' focus off the beautifully lit yellowish moon.

Midday Flower - Pentapetes phoenicea (Dupaharia in Hindi)
*i.imgur.com/fhXZG.jpg


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 13, 2012)

@mastervk : The bubble picture is very nice.
@marvelousprashant : good one

More photos captured by me:-
*pcdn.500px.net/13350323/26004b00225179160ea82be2e9ed1b3f0df77d21/4.jpg

*pcdn.500px.net/15809595/499ddd0d90d5d44424d1686298139ea8cd4ec205/4.jpg

*pcdn.500px.net/15809617/209a1ab29f92ac7887d95ae40ba44c0bf6fa65ec/4.jpg

My 500px profile - [URL="*500px.com/jayantr7"jayantr7[/URL]


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

Last one is good...
1st image needs some post processing. Colors are warm


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 13, 2012)

@ jayantr7: Liked your pics. The first and the last one. The second one's got good colours behind the clouds, but the clouds take away the attention in the pic. In reality, when one sees those colours, it's really amazing.


----------



## jayantr7 (Oct 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Last one is good...
> 1st image needs some post processing. Colors are warm





CyberKID said:


> @ jayantr7: Liked your pics. The first and the last one. The second one's got good colours behind the clouds, but the clouds take away the attention in the pic. In reality, when one sees those colours, it's really amazing.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm just 13 years old, so I am kinda new to photography and don't know much. I'm learning the basics of photography and post-processing, so it will take time for me to apply it in my photos. 

@marvelousprashant: Can you tell me how you captured that "Startrails 70min long exposure" photo? Camera settings? Did you use a tripod?


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

jayantr7 said:


> I'm just 13 years old



 too much for a 13yr old kid... Given the age, nice work kiddo...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 13, 2012)

13 year old?  A big leap then! At that age, I didn't even get a camera (the film one), leave alone clicking a pic. I'm not that old too, BTW.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 14, 2012)

@jayant Seems like you have the 550D. There are plenty of ways to do star trails. For that shot I left the camera on "Intervalometer" mode that takes infinite number of shots based on preset settings until battery run out. I used 0 second interval and took 108 shots over 72 minutes

The shot settings were
Shutter speed 15s
ISO 200
Aperture f/4 (maybe 3.5) don't remember


But these settings are arbitrary. You can do 5 minute exposures over 1 hour and stick them together. It depends on How fast your camera and PC/laptop are. My Camera takes too long to process long exposures but my laptop is fast and can stack multiple shots quickly. So I chose a lower shutter speed. Also the settings can vary according to brightness of the sky and noise produced by the camera... Mine gives too much noise with 5 mins exposure.

Best bet is to try single shots with varying exposure time. The shot in which sky is noiseless and stars are visible is the best. Best bet is to use ISO 400 on DSLR so as to get brighter trails.

To stack photos you will need a free app called startrails. It is automatic and pretty good

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8335/8085038738_dd5c7c9e7c_z.jpg
Startrails - 75 min exposure by marvelprash, on Flickr

(previous image had photoshop issues! edited and reposted)


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

wonderful shot Prashant... May be if you go bed early, you may wake up early  to shoot sunrise shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8454/8051133008_a04f33c3ed.jpg
Breaking the time barrier by amlanmathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

Two years ago, you were "Needed to find some time" with this watch, now you've "broken it" 

Nice work Amlan...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 14, 2012)

I made Lightbox for fun 
*camera used: SX150 IS*
*i.imgur.com/fHJt4.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mM3yz.jpg
*
Street Photography from my balcony *
*Canon A520 *
*i.imgur.com/cIeu3.jpg

Guys watch this page 
*www.flickr.com/photos/23985194@N06/favorites/page2/?view=ju


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2012)

super work prashant...

@tenida...I too made a light tent of my own with small lights around....nice car shot


----------



## Tenida (Oct 14, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> super work prashant...
> 
> @tenida...I too made a light tent of my own with small lights around....nice car shot



Thanks bro. 
About lightbox can you tell me how to use different types of background like glass like etc.?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2012)

u want glass background ??? u can get a non reflective black sheet...or a plain white paper sheet or colored non reflective sheets as backgrounds...for base if u want it shiny then put the sheet below the glass surface to get slight reflections below..or use marble/granite block.

and u need lots of lights...better use table lamp or at least u need light from top left,right and front...I made arrangement to even light the below of base soo that I could remove the shadows...but it was difficult that way

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vYhRJPWkZ3g/TqVWTmsQh0I/AAAAAAAAGzw/erl5EYNZp0w/s640/DSC_9385.JPG

A small torch to light from the front 

Didnt tried much ...here is what I get from it ....the pink tint is cause of 40 watt yellow bulb

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-1addUrHgodE/TqZ874A-94I/AAAAAAAAGz8/Wmv46I0yLdw/s640/DSC_9423.JPG


----------



## Tenida (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Sujoy bro.

Today I saw this beautiful looking bird. But 12X zoom doesn't helping it much, tried with different angle but can't reach better than this also light was not that great as its raining all day.

*i.imgur.com/HwU3u.jpg


*i.imgur.com/ZazX7.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2012)

nac said:


> Two years ago, you were "Needed to find some time" with this watch, now you've "broken it"
> 
> Nice work Amlan...



Wow, how do you know that? but yup, this watch has been at my side for a lot of clicks .... RIP


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

Tenida and Sujoy,
Nice light box... Way to go guys...

Tendia,
I am not sure you could have avoided that shadow/not enough light by using on camera flash...



izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, how do you know that? but yup, this watch has been at my side for a lot of clicks .... RIP



I checked your flickr photostream... Nice work man...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 14, 2012)

nac said:


> Tenida and Sujoy,
> Nice light box... Way to go guys...
> 
> Tendia,
> ...



Nac its not mine flickr a/c I am just sharing for his awesome work.... I am still noob in photography.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

^ That comment was about Amlan's work...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 14, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ That comment was about Amlan's work...



Oh


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8089607362_5c64849a06_z.jpg
IMG_0704.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Oct 15, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> on Flickr



Awesome man


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 15, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> IMG_0704.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr


Wonderful. You seem to be travelling a lot, because, you don't get to see birds like these everywhere.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2012)

@tenida Thanks
@Cyberkid : Nope I was lucky to spot them on a tree nearby... Most of the time I only see these 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8166/7567067712_38e10788dd_n.jpg
Crow by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2012)

superb shot prashant...never saw even 2 sitting togather

@tenida...nice try to get kingfisher...but u need 30x zoom for that it seems


----------



## Tenida (Oct 15, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> superb shot prashant...never saw even 2 sitting togather
> 
> @tenida...nice try to get kingfisher...but u need 30x zoom for that it seems



Yup you're right I need 30X 

*In B/W *
*i.imgur.com/KmmUP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3F7XN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ZzMHL.jpg


*Btw. early morning I took these photographs.*
*i.imgur.com/jVHNV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EAJm4.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2012)

tenida 1st pic have no definite subject...3rd one is too grainy....2nd one is still the best

Remaining 2 morning shot needs some cropping


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 15, 2012)

@sujoy Thanks  do you know the name of the birds?

@tenida Candle is out of focus... Focus is on background?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2012)

prashant these are green bee eaters 
*www.arkive.org/little-green-bee-eater/merops-orientalis/


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2012)

Prashant, Nice one... It will still look good even if you split into two...

Tenida,
First two are already shared, I think.
3rd - Noisy and candle is out of focus, and over exposed.
Last two are neat and clean...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 16, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> prashant these are green bee eaters
> Little green bee-eater videos, photos and facts - Merops orientalis - ARKive



Thanks!


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2012)

Pomegranate collage
*imageshack.us/a/img163/6520/pomegranatecollageorigi.jpg

Hurdles collage
*imageshack.us/a/img824/3669/hurdlespracticeoriginal.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 17, 2012)

The Silver Streak

*i.imgur.com/OOb76l.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7BNzFl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/L34OIl.jpg


Seems like I was being overenthusiastic in fiddling with my cell camera settings. The pics have become grainy.


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2012)

^ Yeah, it's noisy... But still it looks good. You can crop that fence off the frame...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2012)

nac those pomagranate looks good and red...
cyberkid...nice shots...bit grainy but its a cell cam after all


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2012)

^  Thank you...

Two more night shot when there was no power... Please leave your comments.

*imageshack.us/a/img832/3619/img7102kv.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 256sec; ISO - 80.

*imageshack.us/a/img72/4687/img7105i.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 256sec; ISO - 80.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks nac & sujoyp. I was fiddling with the ISO, Contrast, WB & Exposure settings to get the perfect balance to capture the best possible shot, but, the pics came up too grainy, and unfortunately, the silver streak on the edges of the clouds disappeared as the sun moved up.
@ nac: it's not a fence but an overhead electrical wires (HVDS), as they have put up all over Delhi. Thanks for pointing out. I should have taken care of that. Now have cropped it.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ Bump


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2012)

bump  Nac 1st one is nice...sky came beautiful....2nd one is too much black in it


----------



## choudang (Oct 18, 2012)

i am not a pro to tell you whats correct or wrong, just my feelings, hence nothing personal/no offense

1st one: sky look good, perhaps you tried motion capture. increase AV and ISO. tell me 256 sec means what, if its in seconds, 4.2 minute is too high, so just try between 1/15 of sec and 2 sec, AV would be f/2.4 or high. dont let the darkness come into your pic. 

2nd one: too dark apart from sky, try with large av, also control Tv and ISO. perhaps you also tried some adjustment in PS too (not know just feel) .... 

happy shooting.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> bump  Nac 1st one is nice...sky came beautiful....2nd one is too much black in it



 I think I shouldn't apply strong contrast...

Thank you

Choudang, Thank you...

With this tiny little sensor and with almost no light, 1/15 of sec won't do anything but black image. Even 15sec didn't show reasonable enough details in the picture.
Yeah, that's the widest possible aperture settings I could use... Yeah, as you suggested I could have used higher ISO and faster shutter like 1-2min... 

Thank you...

Two more night shots for your C&C

*imageshack.us/a/img38/313/img7176fh.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 128sec; ISO - 80

*imageshack.us/a/img440/2807/img7107b.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 128sec; ISO - 80


----------



## choudang (Oct 18, 2012)

Now see the first pic, i guessed you have reduced the shutter speed (128 from 256) while same ISO and f/3.4 and things are visible. just shoot 3-5 shoots with diff shutter speed like 16/32/64/128/256 and see the diff. if you use long shutter speed while light is reducing, it will produce dark pic.


----------



## lm2k (Oct 18, 2012)

@nac: that last one , that person standing staring the sky ,very nice ,excellent shot. Also just try a shot to bend down more to remove those trees that merge with that person's legs. 
also first one i love that hazy sky.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

Choudang, It was dark because of my pathetic PP work not because of longer exposure (I don't know whether it will produce dark if used ultra long exposure).

lm2k, Do you see merger occurred in that image??? 

That's the max I could do on that shot. Actually I put the camera on the floor. Could have avoided if tried in an open ground...

Thank you guys..


----------



## lm2k (Oct 18, 2012)

^ from left side its fine 
first all i see is that person staring those stars. later on more deep inspection on rite it is.
but elements work very nicely. great.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 18, 2012)

@nac I really like your initial 256s exposures... Long exposures are supposed to look that way. Maybe if this was a river bank or a beach, this shot would have been epic!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8331/8097627580_011d24f86a_z.jpg
Sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice one Prashant... Before reading your lines, I thought it was a moon. One thing... you can clone out the spike like things at the bottom of the image.


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 18, 2012)

Really good shots nac & prashant. @ prashant: why are the edges dark? is it post processing or what?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 19, 2012)

It is a post processing effect called vignetting. Gives the image a classical look ( old film cameras produced it by default. It was considered a defect at that time). My aim was to focus on central subject without cropping


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2012)

superb shot prashant...

@nac .... good try with the person in black...but something is missing...I think u have to keep the man also in focus even if he is completely black...look at prashants pic...the bird is also in focus even if its black


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> I think u have to keep the man also in focus even if he is completely black



Actually, he is in focus. The thing is he couldn't stand-still for 2 mins.  In fact, he swung his arm once to get rid of buzzing mosquito around his ears. Thank you...

I am sure there should be another way around to take this shot...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 19, 2012)

^ Double exposure but our cams don't have that mode... So blend in PS

 Or use flash.. and lond exposure. Once flash is off you can ask him to to go away


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2012)

yes nac there is a way....ask ur friend to pose for u..and stand still for sometime


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^ Double exposure but our cams don't have that mode... So blend in PS


Yeah, I was thinking something like this... But didn't know neither the technical term nor we can do it with in-camera mode. Thought we could do it in PP, only if I know how to do it 


marvelousprashant said:


> Or use flash.. and lond exposure. Once flash is off you can ask him to to go away


But.... doesn't camera capture when he walks away from the frame???


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 19, 2012)

captured from xperia p mobile...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8102227229_e2bb59d82f_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8102242314_3abdea6e25_b.jpg


----------



## astroutkarsh (Oct 19, 2012)

Nice shot everybody...
here are few clicks from Nature
*imageshack.us/a/img401/4210/img7832c.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img208/7416/img7850nx.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img96/9483/img7855w.th.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img820/2848/img7859hp.th.jpg


----------



## choudang (Oct 20, 2012)

feeling sleepy post processing .. not happy at all .. really missing a flashgun .. my 14W CFL handmade flash  cant give me much ...


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2012)

^ Beautiful colour... Nice shot...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 20, 2012)

choudang said:


> View attachment 7339View attachment 7340View attachment 7341
> 
> feeling sleepy post processing .. not happy at all .. really missing a flashgun .. my 14W CFL handmade flash  cant give me much ...


Do you really need a flashlight for that? Amazing still captures and beautiful colour.

@ *bhushan05d251: *Good captures. Liked your shots.


----------



## bhushan2k (Oct 20, 2012)

@cyberkid: thanks a lot buddy..


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2012)

I have seen many pics in which like a same person is shown is different posses .(it's not edited) like one in center than at the top end etc etc hows this done/


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2012)

its very simple...set ur cam at a fixed position and take shot of same person at different poses and then merge it...i have done it

btw nice shots guys


----------



## theserpent (Oct 20, 2012)

oh lol


----------



## choudang (Oct 21, 2012)

@cyberkid, yeah you need a flashgun for this with a macro lens, you may have noticed that noise level is abit high. light should come from back, best idea to use a flashgun from back at 1/4 or 1/2 power thru a glass or paper, and a tray where i have used a normal bowl, inbuilt flash, 1/1600 TV and f/5.6 @18-55 mm. but forgot to set the iso @ 100


----------



## Tenida (Oct 21, 2012)

*Some Durga Puja Shots*

*i.imgur.com/RrENP.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/LT7FT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/h1LFh.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/l83ih.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Jcb8b.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/sxJRI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Hakx6.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/oOlpy.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

Very nice tenida...


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2012)

Any advices , mistakes??


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

^ Couldn't guess what it is???


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2012)

I hung a led from a ceiling fan and turned it on ..
Using a long shutter speed (15 sec) i captured the image ..
and later added some colors in gimp..


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

^ Different attempt...


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2012)

maybe manual bracketing and a tripod might have given better results , but i have neither..


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice try anoop... Bracketing for which shot??? The first one?


----------



## choudang (Oct 21, 2012)

do you remember something in your college days ... ha ha


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

Tenida thanks soo much for those durga puja pics...I am missing my home like anything 

Anoop nice attempt...keep it up

choudang did u really made it


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok guys suggest me a good tripod which can handle good weight. 

Some pics since I posted here
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8465/8109223603_548f644e10_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8109254945_1cde2ea9cc_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8055/8109213712_36ac1d0973_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8109232732_422e0506f0_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8194/8109189866_5db84a448c_b.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Oct 21, 2012)

2nd one .. My camera support bracketing if hacked .. I apprehensive about it ..Would you recommend it?


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> 2nd one .. My camera support bracketing if hacked .. I apprehensive about it ..Would you recommend it?



Use it at your own risk. Other than you, Prashant do have this model. And I guess he had tried CHDK. 

It's still in alpha stage. You can wait till beta release at least. And when you try, don't put your camera on stress test like opening the shutter for hours.

Faun,
Cute boy, colourful and neat and clean photograhs, wonderful blue wall.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2012)

@faun some of kids shots r too cute....good work


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> 2nd one .. My camera support bracketing if hacked .. I apprehensive about it ..Would you recommend it?



In Manual mode, you can adjust exposure by changing shutter speed. The screen also shows a exposure assist scale. Using it you can take bracketed shots... I've done it many times



nac said:


> Use it at your own risk. Other than you, Prashant do have this model. And I guess he had tried CHDK.




It's still in alpha stage. You can wait till beta release at least. And when you try, don't put your camera on stress test like opening the shutter for hours.

1.) The current build is quite good... Although it crashes
2.) Shutter speed > 2mins gives useless shots 100% of the time. However I did >1hr star trails by stacking images. Wherever there is will... there is a way 

I suggest everyone to embed their photos rather than attaching them.... becomes a lot easier to view them


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 22, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I suggest everyone to embed their photos rather than attaching them.... becomes a lot easier to view them


^^^^ +1


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8335/8113182112_263388ebb2.jpg
IMG_163fdfd9.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8113203445_8fcfd08ebf.jpg
Temple at night - 2 by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 22, 2012)

IQ is so good Prashant... Awesome... I am sure SX240/260 owners are proud and happy that they did bought this. One helluva compact. I have been active in this forum for about a year. As far as I remember, based on the photographs shared here in this thread FZ150 and SX240 are the best compact cameras (so are the guys behind the camera).


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2012)

@nac IQ is better than what is reflected by the pic. 1/2sec handheld exposure isn't the best setting to use. But I got the shots sharp enough for posting


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 23, 2012)

Guys, I had a question. Is it possible to have an exposure time of 1/1000000 sec.??? I'm baffled to see a few images taken from my cellphone are showing this much exposure time.

Screenshot of my windows explorer which shows some details:
*i.imgur.com/L7S7X.jpg

To confirm this, I downloaded EXIF Data Viewer from www.exifdataviewer.com, and that utility also confirms it. According to it,

Exposure Time: 1E-006 seconds
Shutter Speed: .001 milliseconds

screenshots attached:
1. 
*i.imgur.com/vWLLn.png
2.
*i.imgur.com/Dx6fB.jpg

Or is it simply a bug in my phone's software?


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2012)

Millionth of a second . Then that should have come out complete black result... It should be a bug...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 23, 2012)

But, then it would have been for all the pics I took from my cell, or atleast in pics clicked with a particular camera setting, right? The issue is coming for a batch of photos (~9-10) I took consecutively. The first pic in the batch, I took was 1/1000 sec., (I've got many of these with my cell), and the rest were 1/10,00,000 sec., Apart from this, the other pics I took before and after are just normal.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 23, 2012)

Assuming your phone's shutter is tiny ~ 1mm... the speed at which your shutter moves will be 1000m/s ... Mach3 speed... 

On a serious note... this is possibly a firmware issue/Symbian issue


----------



## choudang (Oct 23, 2012)

somewhere i read that cell phone uses an electronic shutter rather then a mechanical shutter. The software continually take frames thru camera and when  you press the button it simply 'keeps/saves' the most recent frame. sorry, can't give you reference site or link for this. 

just wait ..  *E*xif shows my BB takes 0 sec exposure time and not showing shutter speed, xperia took 0.2 sec exposure with 200.3 millisec shutter for night shoot and 0.0025 seconds exposure with 2.507 millisec in day time whereas *CameraPro* took 0.008 sec exposure and 8.032 ms shutter.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 23, 2012)

More Durga Puja pics by me.

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

guys suggest me a good tripod and ballhead combo.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> guys suggest me a good tripod and ballhead combo.



sure what is your budget


----------



## Faun (Oct 23, 2012)

10-20k

a test pic at low light from 50mm 1.8g, guess I need a tripod for curbing out the blur
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8476/8116649422_a3e87d7976_z.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Oct 24, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8467/8110188257_82e2ee5537_b.jpg


----------



## tkin (Oct 24, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/SdJGD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CRpfk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3EEit.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZKywI.jpg

*i.imgur.com/LlDTN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lqycj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/EMpZv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mmNHm.jpg

FZ150 kicks a$$ in low light, handheld twilight is the tits.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

Few portraits:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8118280777_862daf1a00_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8118376237_748542cc9b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8118299329_95b74862db_c.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Oct 24, 2012)

#macro
*i48.tinypic.com/5b1ykl.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 24, 2012)

@Faun I edited one of your pics 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8185/8119034052_dc3184e5a5.jpg
8118376237_e4e9dc49c5_o_2.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Oct 24, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/N4rrv.jpg
*i.imgur.com/zLX5N.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Z2V9j.jpg
*i.imgur.com/L10Eq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bgGcj.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OUqun.jpg
*Calcutta's famous tram *
*i.imgur.com/OUYxs.jpg
*The Great Netaji *
*i.imgur.com/64wT4.jpg
*Shyambazaar five point crossing*


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 24, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8077749562_2ef576db74.jpg
Footprints in the sand by amlanmathur, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8052/8108977192_14e0e69015.jpg
Gazing at the world outside by amlanmathur, on Flickr

Ok, time for a brilliantly stupid doubt .... what program are you using to make the black or white border? is there anyway to do it in lightroom or picasa ?


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2012)

@ tenida, make tram shoot is selective color .. it will look awesome .. again try Netaji with lomo effect rather than using vignette.
@ rage, you need to reduce the saturation; just see the neck, saturation clearly visible there. 

i have very little idea about lightroom, you can use photoshop border post processing.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

^What do you mean by saturation there?



theserpent said:


> #macro
> *i48.tinypic.com/5b1ykl.jpg



Bee is out of focus, otherwise would have been good.


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2012)

saturation makes your color more vibrant or increase the depth. if you see that pic, red is more vibrant but it affecting the neck also.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 24, 2012)

In light room I m using mogrify plug in to create border. It might be possible without plug in in latest version. Check tutorial on net


----------



## prabhu.wali (Oct 24, 2012)

Faun said:


> 10-20k



i suggest u look at these 

Manfrotto 055XDB | Tripod | Flipkart.com

*www.flipkart.com/manfrotto-808rc4-...QRQM&ref=1293a886-01fb-4cc6-97e4-8489a99d68b7

they can take a max load of upto 7kgs


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2012)

choudang said:


> saturation makes your color more vibrant or increase the depth. if you see that pic, red is more vibrant but it affecting the neck also.



Yes, so in a layman terms it means one color overpowering another ?


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2012)

Serpent,
Subject is out of focus...

Tenida,
Nice street photography  How did you feel while taking photos? People don't give weird look?


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

if it has the same channel/pixel, hue/saturation color ranges are red, green and blue and their complementary opposites of cyan, magenta, yellow and Master.  The Master color range is all colors.  When working with color ranges, we are working only with those pixels whose dominant color is in the selected range


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2012)

choudang said:


> @ rage, you need to reduce the saturation; just see the neck, saturation clearly visible there.



hmmm...will do. still need to figure out the border thing in lightroom though. The net tutorials are all jugaad and give a weird rounded border


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

this may help [photoshop]

```
*www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/photo-borders/
```

lightroom

```
*digitalphotobuzz.com/adding-a-border-to-lightroom-4
*digital-photography-school.com/how-to-add-a-photo-border-in-lightroom
```


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ntAvO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BgQ7S.jpg

*i.imgur.com/YJgzp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/j97EP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xJfeJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/05nEQ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ATbiW.jpg


----------



## choudang (Oct 25, 2012)

1st pic:- how did you converted into selective color, layer masking?


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2012)

choudang said:


> 1st pic:- how did you converted into selective color, layer masking?


I used paint.net to duplicate layer and then convert upper layer to B&W and just erased away, didn't take long with variable size eraser. Not gonna work for abstract figures though.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 25, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8122128528_816df45f96_z.jpg
All Saints Cathedral - HDR by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8333/8122126884_9a5d636a4d_z.jpg
All Saints Cathedral - HDR by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8049/8122124956_17079b8569_z.jpg
Yamuna Bridge - NH27 by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

aperture widest for the last pic ?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 25, 2012)

Tkin- 1st pics looks great.

and twilight water pics looks great too.
@ marvelousprashant
marvelousprashant- Is first pics taken during night? last one looks great.



nac said:


> Serpent,
> Subject is out of focus...
> 
> Tenida,
> Nice street photography  How did you feel while taking photos? People don't give weird look?



Thanks bro. Actually festive season is going on so people will not irritate on me while shooting them


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 25, 2012)

@tenida took all of them at night. Thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2012)

choudang said:


> this may help [photoshop]
> 
> ```
> *www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-effects/photo-borders/
> ...



Thanks dude...will give this a shot...



Faun said:


> aperture widest for the last pic ?



considering the light stars must be at the narrower settings ...


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> considering the light starts must be at the narrower settings ...



Yeah, I sort of realized that after posting.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2012)

wow soo many pics...and soo much discussion ...great going friends 

Some durga puja shots...it was just too crowded to compose anything at all 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-AIF_Q9XKSz8/UIlvQTT8XnI/AAAAAAAAICE/_dzAvFl1ov8/s640/DSC_6213.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-vj4x7_Qizns/UIlvfnb2hCI/AAAAAAAAICM/1P1TNpWxFfA/s640/DSC_6201.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Rx9NDsOWSpY/UIlvobl3DvI/AAAAAAAAICc/bHuWetwzKJQ/s640/DSC_6176.JPG


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice shots Sujoy, they've come out really well ...

Have lots of durga puja pics here too .... but somehow did not come out well enough to put up on flickr.... will post though


----------



## abc.kb (Oct 26, 2012)

Here are some of the photos I took this festive season 

Flicker Link

OR

Picasa Web Album


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

mastervk said:


> In light room I m using mogrify plug in to create border. It might be possible without plug in in latest version. Check tutorial on net





choudang said:


> this may help [photoshop]



Thanks for the info... I am using gimp for creating border...

Tkin, Nice selective colouring...

Prashant, Second one is so good, wonderful shot.

Abc, Nice work...


----------



## quagmire (Oct 27, 2012)

Guys, Can u suggest a (easily available) software for time lapse photography..

How did u make the street lights appear in the shape of a star for the last pic??


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2012)

^^keep the smallest aperture for star shaped light. 

*www.slrlounge.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/starburst_day.jpg

star edges depends upon the number of blades in diaphragm.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2012)

thats a nice tip faun...thanks


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice info Faun


----------



## Tenida (Oct 27, 2012)

Went to Dakhineshwar today and took some snaps with my Nokia 5233.

*i.imgur.com/DpzkP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CwzL7.jpg
*Crowd gathers near great Ma Ganga. The bridge seen in pics is Bali bridge.*

*i.imgur.com/D95Ww.jpg
*Main Ma Kali temple*

*i.imgur.com/CHV2a.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cfdII.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oP0xO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fo4fQ.jpg
*Cute little girl*

*i.imgur.com/ZSGfd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/P8uZt.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2012)

nice shots of river ganga and temple...I too wanted to go there but due to lack of time i missed it....will go next time i visit kolkata


----------



## Tenida (Oct 27, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> nice shots of river ganga and temple...I too wanted to go there but due to lack of time i missed it....will go next time i visit kolkata



Thanks bro. Yes do visit this temple. You will just love the divine peace here.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2012)

Tendia, Temple shots are nice... Don't burn up your sensor by shooting at direct sunlight...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 27, 2012)

nac said:


> Tendia, Temple shots are nice... Don't burn up your sensor by shooting at direct sunlight...



Thanks bro.  Yup I know, read in SX150 manual


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi friends, posting after a very long time. Some of my recent captures, for your views and advice.......


In my garden....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8128484993_c049d7c80c.jpg
IMG_3854 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8128483897_ff1c73e10f.jpg
IMG_3839 by skr sx130, on Flickr


At a temple....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8476/8128509106_627e57fea2.jpg
IMG_2919 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8333/8128478243_432896df19.jpg
IMG_2915 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2012)

butterfly shots r good...but did u crop it that close or u shot it like that


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice shots everyone 
Tendia that's one massive temple


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

skr, Butterfly shots are good esp. the first one. Background has come out very nice...


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi! @sujoyp and @nac, you both are my tech gurus. I dont know if you remember, but it was your patient guidance that helped meget this wonderful camera, CANON SX130IS. Many thanks!!!

About the Butterfly pictures, I have reproduced them as captured. Had to venture very close to them. Needed a lot of patience and some stealthy tip-toeing.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2012)

tech gurus   u will also have that much info in 1 year if u get deep into it  have fun

But I didnt understand...people take butterfly from bit of a distance to capture the beauty of its wings and flower...y did u captured it from soo close


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

@sujoyp... does it look bad then or how can I make a better capture.


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

Skr, Yeah, I do remember you... You bought it around the time it got discontinued.


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

I was actually trying to get a few captures like @toofan does.

@nac Just in time!!!

Friends, I need help on one aspect. If you look  at the below photos you can see the hands are blurred. The hand movements are basic movements durig poojas, nothing too rapid. Still I get a blur of this extent. I tried shutter speed of 1/200, 1/400. There was no such blur then, but the photos were pretty dark. Apart from using flash I could not find any way to brighten the shots. Also photos of babies without flash is full of such motion blurs. Any suggestions....

Primarily I shoot such function photos in P mode, without flash.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8130649827_cc1d36c95f.jpg
IMG_2941 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8052/8130649987_582bb9519a.jpg
IMG_29431 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8186/8130650535_bc846210f1.jpg
IMG_2942 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

Only way is to shoot at faster shutter speed to freeze/capture with no blur. For that you should have very good lighting else you have to use on camera flash there is no other way with our compacts. You can push ISO higher but that will result some noise. If you do, don't go beyond ISO 200.


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

@nac... As you said I experimented with everything, but expect for bright lighting there was not much alternative for blur free photos.

Any suggestions on "no blur" captures of babies/kids without using flash.......

'Rain drops on a string' clicked using Manual focus......

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8130890204_82c79e96e8.jpg
IMG_2528 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8130890696_4eb8ff5758.jpg
IMG_2530 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## mastervk (Oct 28, 2012)

For dslr there are few options like external flash, use high iso or use aperture like 1.8. 
For your camera see which of these options you can use


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2012)

^ Then, you have try when baby is not moving much... First one is better.


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

@mastervk... My camera has ISO max of 1600. Apart from using flash or shooting in bright light there doesnt seem to be a way out.

@nac... That is exactly what I am sticking to.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2012)

@skr u have to have good shutter speed to remove blur....use the max possible settings like max usable ISO + max aperture u can use then check if the shutter speed is good... else u have to use a flash or make a small handheld cfl light to get faster shutter
drops r good...right on focus


----------



## skr (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks all


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Guys, It's been quite long since i have logged in here.
That means i will have to revise whats been going here 

Sharing one of my image from recent trips. Hope you all will like it.
Please do give your feedback.
*img835.imageshack.us/img835/5291/img3182smallnoname.jpg


----------



## choudang (Oct 29, 2012)

awesum click bro...

btw just a suggestion to everyone .. it will be an added flavor if you guys mention few stats of the pic i.e. 

```
Aperture 1.8
Shutter 1/200
ISO 100
35mm Nikon
```


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

hmmm it will be nice actually but a boreing job when posting many pics


----------



## quagmire (Oct 29, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8335/8132521836_1910a56415_b.jpg

Yeah grainy and not sharp.. but thats the max i can do..


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

anoop thats a good shot

@animesh ur pic looks like a horror scene


----------



## mastervk (Oct 29, 2012)

choudang said:


> awesum click bro...
> 
> btw just a suggestion to everyone .. it will be an added flavor if you guys mention few stats of the pic i.e.
> 
> ...



If you upload to flickr without removing exif data these info should be available at flickr.So anybody posting here can provide flickr link where person who are interested can view exif data.


----------



## choudang (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ that's a option for a lazy guy (assuming we have very less count of gals ) who wants to make us work by downloading pic from flickr and view the info  

btw, it will take just 10 sec to put the info.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

yes mastervk u r right...but a 3 line info is better then going to flicker->action->view exif ...long way


----------



## mastervk (Oct 29, 2012)

if you want to know exif of an image you should not have trouble getting data from flickr


----------



## a_medico (Oct 29, 2012)

*Cloud 9*

Shot with the inbuilt mobile camera

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8051/8133978450_b8a7229253_o.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 29, 2012)

choudang said:


> awesum click bro...
> 
> btw just a suggestion to everyone .. it will be an added flavor if you guys mention few stats of the pic i.e.
> 
> ...


I'd like to add: Editing/PP Software used (if any)


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

nice one medico


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree with you sujoyp.
Amazing shot @medico. This is out of this world.... literally.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 29, 2012)

nice shot medico


----------



## skr (Oct 29, 2012)

DASARA DOLLS at home - an annual celebration.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8049/8134284919_88b65faf38.jpg
IMG_3695 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8323/8134312246_44c2de1a54.jpg
IMG_3681 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8185/8134284479_1ec009dbe8.jpg
IMG_3704 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8329/8134294539_7a6aa74cfb.jpg
IMG_3705 by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8049/8134312682_3cd5a72511.jpg
IMG_3771 by skr sx130, on Flickr

Some close up variations of the 'I Feel tower'.......

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8134342084_03fbd6217e.jpg
IMG_3721 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8056/8134342236_68bc0d9273.jpg
IMG_3730 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8476/8134341506_3e8d828856.jpg
IMG_3729 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8134341852_6f258cce87.jpg
IMG_3727 by skr sx130, on Flickr


using "fisheye" feature.....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8134341688_f3a3c522e5.jpg
IMG_3728 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2012)

I din't get the point "don't shoot at direct sunlight?"

*i46.tinypic.com/2m6ofhi.jpg
Mangalore Museum


----------



## mastervk (Oct 29, 2012)

I think it affect camera sensor. 
And if you are viewing from viewfinder sun rays can damage your eye.. 
Maybe like you can use lens to make fire, camera lens also focus rays in similar way


----------



## trublu (Oct 29, 2012)

Shot at Chunnambar lake, Pondicherry.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8473/8132230665_5528fde1c6_z.jpg

Serenity on Flickr


----------



## theserpent (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ beautfiul


----------



## trublu (Oct 29, 2012)

Taken in Auroville, Pondicherry.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8051/8132228885_96d8e2b61f.jpg

Peace on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 29, 2012)

Medico, So sad that you couldn't use your DSLR. Nice one, it would have come out even better. 

Trublu, Chunnambar lake shot is nice


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2012)

nice shots skr 

trublu beautiful shot


----------



## nac (Oct 29, 2012)

Skr, Eiffel tower toy in dushara


----------



## INS-ANI (Oct 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> anoop thats a good shot
> 
> @animesh ur pic looks like a horror scene


That was the plan


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

For your C&C

*imageshack.us/a/img690/3744/img7526pz.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 1/60 sec; ISO - 80.

I was little scared to take this photo. But luckily it's leg got stuck in the foot mat, so I got closer... roughly under one feet distance. There wasn't enough light, on-camera flash used.


*imageshack.us/a/img607/7731/img7711j.jpg
SX130; Av - f/5.6; Tv - 1/100 sec; ISO - 80.

I really scared to take this one. Used full zoom...


----------



## CyberKID (Oct 30, 2012)

@trublu: Nice shots. Beautiful contrast in colours in the pic "Serenity".


----------



## lm2k (Oct 30, 2012)

@trublu - lovely shots, both ones.
@nac - the second one, very nice. pet some cats to keep such things away

one from my side
Evening Scape.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8334/8100149438_b70e930603_z_d.jpg

.program mode,f/5.2 ,(1/180)second,iso-80 @18.9 mm focal length(112->35mm equi),


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

lm2k, Nice one...

Is it tilted? It's giving some not so good effect (kinda distortion) when there is something vertical comes near the edge of the frame (in this case tree). Me too getting something like that, trying to avoid while composing.


----------



## lm2k (Oct 30, 2012)

nac said:


> lm2k, Nice one...
> 
> Is it tilted? It's giving some not so good effect (kinda distortion) when there is something vertical comes near the edge of the frame (in this case tree). Me too getting something like that, trying to avoid while composing.



No Not tilted. The ashoka tree to the rite came like that coz of wind. If it was for distortion, the left side would also have been so and the bottom also afaik. But ya something bent like that at the corners does bring a feeling like that.


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

Okie... Yeah, thought so it could be wind...


----------



## skr (Oct 30, 2012)

@trublu... Nice colours and good angles.

@nac... Have you used any colour effects, the blue and green colours look quite vibrant. I liked the second one(garden lizard?)

@Im2k... Wonderful shade of orange.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice shots medico and trublu

@nac 1st one is good

@Im2K selective highlight coloring will make your shot look awesome... a bit of crimson pink and blue

I did some editing on one of my shots

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8137765629_6f7a6c8d9d_c.jpg
All saints Cathedral by marvelprash, on Flickr

Camera	Canon PowerShot SX240 HS
Exposure	15s
Aperture	f/4.0
35mm eq Focal Length 45mm
ISO Speed	100


----------



## skr (Oct 30, 2012)

Brooding eyes
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8137802625_811b6d2012.jpg
IMG_2273 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exp1/25, f 5.6, ISO 400, P mode, Focal Length 60 mm 


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8137802879_f9143fe7c0.jpg
IMG_1673 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exp1/30, f 3.4, Focal Length 5 mm, ISO 80, P mode 


Teddy in the sky......
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8184/8137803083_2245b05cd8.jpg
IMG_1647 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exp1/250, f 4.5, Focal Length 16.4 mm, ISO 80, P mode


Macro of Lamp............
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8137803247_b18b401cb6.jpg
Nandaa Deepa by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exp1/13, f 4.0, Focal Length 11.3 mm, ISO 250, P mode


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

@skr your shots are nice... disable date watermark


----------



## skr (Oct 30, 2012)

@marvelous.... Thanks. I keep the date for reference purpose. By the way, what kind of editing have you done on your photo. It looks like a painting.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

I used Lightroom preset "Highlight Coloring" and 50% clarity


----------



## lm2k (Oct 30, 2012)

@skr- thnx. nice shots. loved the first one that portrait of cat and the sky in the second.
@marvelousprashant- nice one. i dont have literoom, any photoshop way of doing it?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2012)

soo many nice pics...
nice effect by prashant,
skr the cat look cute,
im2k ur scenery is good
nac nice attempt...dont play with dangerous animals...keep distance 


 ...sad that I have nothing to share


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you guys...

Skr,
No, I didn't use any colour effects. It's just the colour of the foot mat and I pushed saturation a little bit. Brooding eyes and teddy in the sky shots are good (PP would make even better, I think). Second one seems little tight...

Prashant, Nice work...



marvelousprashant said:


> disable date watermark


 I guess I have told him once...



sujoyp said:


> nac nice attempt...dont play with dangerous animals...keep distance


----------



## skr (Oct 30, 2012)

Date watermark.... Yes I  have been told about that. I felt that for quick reference it would be handy. Just by way of learning,
a. is it unprofessional to use this?
b. if the date stamp is diabled at the time of clicking a picture, is there any way to remove or add the same on the photo as and when desired?
Kindly let me know.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2012)

nope its ok to use the date stamp 
if date stamp is disabled u have to depend on the date of creation of picture...which is there in picture property


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2012)

Skr,
b). Yes, you can add the shooting date when printing. refer pg. no. 56 of (y)our manual.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 30, 2012)

@skr The date is automatically stored in exif data and photos can be sorted out date wise in Windows too.. see attachment


----------



## mastervk (Oct 30, 2012)

some pics from Delhi visit :

1 :

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8138571253_efc774e274_c.jpg

2:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8470/8138649612_93565cd8d0_c.jpg

3:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8471/8138623092_5fd5131f87_c.jpg

4:Humayun's tomb

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8193/8138633812_c1df8843f8_c.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Oct 30, 2012)

^^ Humayun's tomb is perfect. Little problem with the black edge at the top and bottom which is not uniform.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 31, 2012)

That is because the image was tilted and i corrected it on image with border instead of RAW image which i had backed up to my secondary HDD.I will post image without border at night.

BTW how to post process photo of old buildings/temple etc (apart from HDR)..any generic workflow ?


----------



## skr (Oct 31, 2012)

@mastervk.... Very good captures. 1 & 4 specially appealing.

@sujoyp.... You have mentioned Vanguard ESPOD 203AP tripod is a good one. I am looking at a buying a tripod that will also be useful for dslr in future. Which is a better choice - simplex 333, Vanguard ESPOD 203AP or any other.

Friends, need some input on this.


Its been pouring here since morning because of 'Neelam'...!!! But these flowers dint seem to mind, rather were joyous. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8193/8141338397_065bf2ddb7.jpg
IMG_4049 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exp 1/160, Aperture f/3.5, Focal Length 6.9 mm, ISO Speed 400, TV mode


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8465/8141393430_b8e28f9864.jpg
IMG_40701 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/100, Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 8 mm, ISO Speed 400, TV mode


On an outing to a nearby farm.....

Intruders beware!!!
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8192/8141361653_af5d4301f9.jpg
Intruder Alert!!! by skr sx130, on Flickr 
Exposure 1/200, Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 160, P mode


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2012)

Skr, First one is nice, would be better if there was more light and with little more depth. Did you try any with flash "on"?and last one's IQ is good.
Sorry to say this, disturbing watermark


----------



## skr (Oct 31, 2012)

@nac... Is the water mark layout distubing or the entire watermark? Do you have a tripod?


with flash...
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8141470242_57eb277421.jpg
IMG_4045 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/50, Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 6.9 mm, ISO Speed 80


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2012)

Colour, font style, opacity all are disturbing. I think you are just starting to put watermark... Soon you will find a nice one.

Now it does have depth, light and looks better at reduced size. But need to avoid shadow...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2012)

@skr the 1st flower is nice..

My Vanguard ESPOD 203AP is a good tripod if u can adjust with its pan head....it can carry 2-3 KG easily and have nice height...dont worry in beginning every DSLR owner have light gears soo it will do.


----------



## skr (Nov 1, 2012)

@sujoyp.... There is a new vanguard espod plus 203AP that has a wider degree of leg movement. Simpex333 reviews did not give a good feedback on its stability. 'Vanguard' is Rs.4500+. Have you tried Velbon cx440/cx550/640 series. 
I am looking for a tripod for around Rs. 3000 as of now. Any Suggestions...?

An ancient temple near kolar...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8142536330_0a64964b3a.jpg
IMG_31011 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/640, Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 8.5 mm, ISO Speed 80, P mode


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8044/8142536974_f2d0d7e801.jpg
IMG_31041 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/800, Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 8.7 mm, ISO Speed 80, P mode


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2012)

skr ...i considerd that espod plus version but it was out of my budget....simplex is cheapo tripod and u may use it carefully...but dont be to sure abt it.
Velbon is a good company...but i didnt see any better class tripod other than 1600-1800 range

u can get benro tripod...they r very vfm


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 1, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8122313761_422467b7c8.jpg
My window to the world by amlanmathur, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8053/8118556052_bf20ea8681.jpg
Rains and a book by amlanmathur, on Flickr

My 2 cents on tripods, I have one made by SILK which is very stable and has numerous ajdustment options. However the one that I carry around the most is the Joby gorillapod. Small enough to carry in your backpack or pocket, can be clipped to anything and adjusted in a lot of ways. The only downside is that after about a year of use the joints have become a little loose, not unusable, just won't stay at some points. 

do give it a shot. This is coming from someone who's traditional tripod hasn't seen daylight in months


----------



## skr (Nov 2, 2012)

After the 'Neelam' cleansing, the blue sky in its vivid shades.....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8466/8147679227_70486c24ff.jpg
IMG_4157 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/500, Aperture f/5.0, Focal Length 5.4 mm, ISO Speed 80, TV mode

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8184/8147681291_da55836a4d.jpg
IMG_4144 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/500, Aperture f/4.5, Focal Length 15.9 mm, ISO Speed 125, Tv mode


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8147715060_541d44cf60.jpg
IMG_4137 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/400, Aperture f/5.0, Focal Length 17.8 mm, ISO Speed 80, Tv mode


White Explosion.....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8055/8147683197_daa35827cc.jpg
IMG_4159 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/500, Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 18.3 mm, ISO Speed 80, Tv mode


My first attempt at capturing flying objects.........!!!


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8147714256_53ab15b3f0.jpg
IMG_4141 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/400, Aperture f/6.3, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 80, Tv mode


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2012)

^ Yeah, just after seeing your post, I see that the sky is now clear... stars are visible...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2012)

skr ur watermark is still very distracting.....make it smaller and some other descent color like black or white..

skr ur watermark is still very distracting.....make it smaller and some other descent color like black or white..


----------



## skr (Nov 2, 2012)

About the water mark.... just see img_4144, second photo. Is that ok. 

Is there any thumb rule for watermarks? Any thing I can refer...


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2012)

Just quoting from some online source...



> If you choose to watermark your photos, you obviously have to deal with  the fact that the text or logo will sit on top of your photo, negatively  affecting the look of the image ... which, of course, is the idea of  the watermarking process. However, some photographers don't want to see  any text on their images -- they'd rather allow people to see their  photos in the best quality possible -- so they'll choose not to  watermark photos. You'll have to decide whether watermarking is for you,  choosing whether the time, expense, and effect on the photo of a  watermark is worth the security of knowing no one can use your photos  without permission.





> At first glance invisible watermark seems patently absurd. What’s the point in a  watermark you cannot see? But there is technology available which can  insert information into an image which cannot be seen, but can be  interrogated with the right software. You can’t prevent the theft of  your images this way, but you can prove that the image that was stolen  was yours, which is almost as good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 3, 2012)

Small guide on how to watermark
1. Download Faststone Image resizer
2. Use it to insert text in your image preferably at bottom right corner
3. Use a simple font. I would suggest Segoe semi light (the one used by Microsoft in Windows Phone and Windows 8) Colors black/grey/navy blue and transparency 70-80%


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2012)

skr said:


> My first attempt at capturing flying objects.........!!!
> 
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8463/8147714256_53ab15b3f0.jpg
> ...




wow good one


----------



## dpkml (Nov 3, 2012)

@skr===I have tried a few softwares, And found that even something as basic as picasa can give you a watermark . You can change its fonts,size,transparency,etc.
I would advice using a greyish/black or a white translucent watermark (if at all want to do a watermark). Try putting it at the same position in the photo and dont put it at an angle(i.e it should be either horzontal or vertical)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2012)

I have seen people using white frame around and putting black watermark or logo on that....I just dont watermark the pics...its useless to watermark a 1024x800 pic coz nobody can use it anyways....its quality is not good enough to miss use it


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 3, 2012)

I had shot these about 4 years ago with my LG KG300 (Dynamite). Pics found on my Indyarocks profile.
Lodhi Garden, New Delhi
*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/IMG1295AEDIT_371797531.jpg

*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/IMG1276A_1717910718.jpg

*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/IMG1277A_2717911765.jpg

*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/IMG1286A_0717911578.jpg

Sheikh Chilli's Tomb (Kurukshetra)
*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/Image896a_271791315.jpg

*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/Image895a_2717913468.jpg

Somewhere in the Rann of Kuchchh, (On way to Dholavira, A Harappan Site in Gujarat)
*istor.indyarocks.com/4647957/IMG3027A_0717912421.jpg

Will try finding pics of the actual Harappan Site in Dholavira and post 'em.


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2012)

Cyberkid, 4yrs old  technology and that too from a mobile cam, GREAT.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks, nac. The technology's about 6 years old. Bought the phone in Feb, 2007 but it managed to get good pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2012)

cyberkid those are good shots


----------



## quagmire (Nov 3, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8150253668_2205a0bc2e_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2012)

Amlan, I don't know how I missed yours... Second one is nice and good.

Anoop, Is this miniature mode?


----------



## quagmire (Nov 4, 2012)

Actually I added some focus blur in Pixlr to keep the subject as the center of attraction.

Have I overdone it?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2012)

yes the pic is looking very blurry ....and thats not good...blur is given to background and not subject itself


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Dude look closely...someone's peeping from the window.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 4, 2012)

miniature mode works best when shooing in horizontal plane. Kid and doll are in vertical plane. In horizontal pplane you can trick people to think it is shallow DoF


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 4, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> Actually I added some focus blur in Pixlr to keep the subject as the center of attraction.
> 
> Have I overdone it?



Yes. The editing is too apparent. don't blur the subject itself.


----------



## quagmire (Nov 5, 2012)

rnianoop said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8150253668_2205a0bc2e_b.jpg



Ok .. Thanks I will keep that in mind next time..
Here's the original image..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7125/8157451014_69d7e312cd_b.jpg


And this is the website I did the editing Online image editor pixlr free - fix photos direct in your browser


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 5, 2012)

original is better


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2012)

Anoop, Start trying better image editor (like gimp) than the one you tried online...


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 5, 2012)

Edited with Photoshop-Added the watermark, nothing else.
So, for me, this one marks the start of winters. I have white chrysanthemums ready to bloom in all their glory with literally hundreds of buds to bloom over the next 1 month, looking forward to share some more shots.

*i.imgur.com/2do0ql.jpg

*i.imgur.com/75O5ll.jpg

*i.imgur.com/n3Jwdl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mdDYKl.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 5, 2012)

1st and 3d one are good. 2nd one is not completely in focus. Last one has washed out colors compared to #3

Tried something with a pile old CDs and DVDs. Exposure 10s, Aperture f/8 and ISO 100

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7132/8158093890_7ce384a420_c.jpg
Stack of old DVDs - Light Painting (1) by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8477/8157615336_15755f7aa4_c.jpg
Stack of old DVDs - Light painting by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## choudang (Nov 5, 2012)

mastervk said:


> some pics from Delhi visit :
> <Third Picture>



this picture would have been a gr8 capture, you supposed to shoot the door, making cloning and give a HDR effect. good capture


----------



## skr (Nov 5, 2012)

@cyberkid.... The first picture is clear and crisp. The colour and droplets standout very well. By the way what software did you use for the watermark?

@marvelousprashant.... Nice captures. Looks like rings of light. Did you focus any light on the cd stack to specifically get the effect? Really amazing what the camera eye can see...!!!


A few experiments with slower shutter speed....

with a torch....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8483/8158434552_bc98b1ae70.jpg
IMG_2700 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 5sec, Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 9.5 mm, ISO Speed 400. 


tried to write the words RAMA albeit in the reverse....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8158403563_2d9e5f2b22.jpg
IMG_2718 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 10sec, Aperture f/5.0, Focal Length 26.3 mm, ISO Speed 400.


This was an attempt to capture a cracker bursting in the sky(without a tripod). A very shaky hand produced this result......
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8205/8158418365_30621fe76c.jpg
IMG_2873 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 30.3 mm, ISO Speed 80.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

Interesting image skr. Torch is powered by batteries which are source of DC current. Your light trails are dotted in first 2 images but not in 3rd image which is a natural source of light hence it is not a defect of the camera. A DC powered torch should be always on, unlike the electrical sources like bulbs in our houses (AC powered) which go on and off 50 times per second. Usually those sources give dotted light trails. If you have a red indicator on your switchboard, try long exposure by moving the camera. The light trail will be dotted. A torch should always give a linear light trail not a dotted one. 

Regarding my image I lit the CDs from behind by diffuse light (torch blocked by paper)


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 6, 2012)

@ marvelousprashant: Nice concept.
@ skr: Again, Nice concept. Capturing light trails of a torch with a camera in slow shutter speed should have ideally resulted in clean lines as marvelousprashant pointed out. BTW, it's looking nice and the last pic is also looking good-shaky hand has resulted in a good image.

As far as the watermark is concerned, I initially used BatchStamper-Unregistered version with a limitation to watermark only 5 images in one go, but for the ones above, I used photoshop with a simple layer overlay.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 6, 2012)

photos clicked with pentax optio s4. 10 years old. 

all manual no photoshop. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/8160785172_611305db4d_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8160804644_52f2f6071c_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8160774101_079f3afe4a_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8343/8160775923_754049a916_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7270/8160811630_1796c1b81a_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7272/8160779223_4281840250_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/8160802744_2bd327578f_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7263/8160784661_54e213b151_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/8160820696_e491afb34f_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8483/8160788353_abf8e26bea_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7277/8160766807_1f53e43620_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/8160785172_611305db4d_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8059/8160802953_2725907a2d_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8160804723_171a973dee_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7248/8160835378_d2abe8ae88_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7118/8160806373_cf694c767e_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7126/8160807897_e079157c5b_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7280/8160843334_c7f95a37a3_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8160799699_3331d7945b_m.jpg

]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7119/8160772253_9f1d26c5db_m.jpg

]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8160799699_3331d7945b_


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

I like the tea cup and bangles shot. Try some post processing

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8160874116_8d07a93530_c.jpg
Anand Bhawan (3) by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

Prashant, Why those two men are transparent


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 6, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I like the tea cup and bangles shot. Try some post processing
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8160874116_8d07a93530_c.jpg
> Anand Bhawan (3) by marvelprash, on Flickr




dont like to use post processing, actually this is my first time shooting with this camera, i was just fiddling around with the manual mode. Will try pp sometime. thanks for the likes


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2012)

Arcangel, Some nice work...

Skr, Even though the one is handheld shot, it kinda gives some effect...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks. hoping to get a better camera . d5100 and post some better photos


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 6, 2012)

nac said:


> Prashant, Why those two men are transparent



Was forced to use HDR because the building was unevenly lit up. And somehow Photomatrix did not de-ghost the image properly


----------



## Tenida (Nov 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/4gGNb.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BofYU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5JJ9J.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CsXV1.jpg
*i.imgur.com/d2GEO.jpg
*i.imgur.com/RyKZk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8IFpQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/anF9G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2gsvG.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BYdu2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6Y9fM.jpg
*Biryani, Jelebi and lassi*


----------



## abc.kb (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome photos from everybody!
BTW, Nikon D5200 announced and also showing in Nikon India Site  Eagerly waiting for price and reviews.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 7, 2012)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7258/8161953354_8da6b68426_c.jpg
Late night Dessert by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2012)

@ marvelousprashant- Cake looks yummy 
I think more bright color will look better.


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you guys have any tips and tricks to eliminate/minimize noise??? This was taken at ISO 1600...

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/5959/img7881o.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 30sec; ISO - 1600.

Tried to reduce noise, but I am not convinced with the result. Even for this size, it's noticeably noisy...


----------



## skr (Nov 7, 2012)

About the torch light pictures.... I have used a rechargeable torch that has 4 LED bulbs. May be that is the reason for the dots.

@marvelousprashant.... The dessert looks extremely appetising. Have you done any work on the background?

@nac.... Nice shot. Can you tell me what mode you used, because in Tv mode I can go upto only 15 sec of maximum exposure.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/8164191171_100f45f818.jpg
IMG_4209 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1/400, Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 9.2 mm, ISO Speed 80.


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2012)

Skr, This one has nice depth... Beautiful...

I used hack, so the long exposure...


----------



## skr (Nov 7, 2012)

Whats hack?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 7, 2012)

nac said:


> Do you guys have any tips and tricks to eliminate/minimize noise??? This was taken at ISO 1600...
> 
> 
> Tried to reduce noise, but I am not convinced with the result. Even for this size, it's noticeably noisy...



Try 15-30 sec at ISO 100 or 200. Settings within this range work for me. Stars will be less bright. But you can enhance them in post processing. It is much easier than eliminating so much noise

@skr The background is white because i used a lightbox setup. Very basic one


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2012)

Skr, I thought you would have heard about that... It's called CHDK, third party firmware.

Prashant, at ISO 100/200, there are not many stars visible. So the using of highest sensitivity... Tried at ISO 400, yet to process... Let's see, what I can get with that.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 8, 2012)

nac said:


> Skr, I thought you would have heard about that... It's called CHDK, third party firmware.
> 
> Prashant, at ISO 100/200, there are not many stars visible. So the using of highest sensitivity... Tried at ISO 400, yet to process... Let's see, what I can get with that.



OK. The other way to reduce noise is dark frame reduction. Google about it


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

guys suggest some good post processing software? i used the DxO optics 7 Elite pro and played around with it, these are the results.

most of these are just processed with low iso noise, to increase the sharpness and eliminate lack of detail thanks to 4mp sensor. I got my nikon D5100 shipped yesterday  hoping to get it today itself



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/8160785172_611305db4d_m.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7129/8165889672_b5c817e320_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8477/8165890170_de11337752_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8165860093_c332ffc62c_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8165891142_33f8d026a5_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8337/8165860917_6c782f0c9b_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8165861379_0a4a472f9c_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8165894602_e280209ff4_m.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7271/8165895042_8771979510_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8165864959_1c0fd98815_m.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8478/8165896150_1546c3ebc3_m.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 8, 2012)

DxO Optics Pro is a more of correction software. Their approach is very good. The DxO guys have presets for many cameras and lenses which are much better than Adobe. If you have a supported camera, DxO gives you a much more sharp and less noisy image than Adobe PhotoShop or Lightroom. Their lens correction is brilliant

But for cams that are not supported, Lightroom is always there. It is my personal favorite


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

will download lightroom and try ... what do you think of the pics above? any difference?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 8, 2012)

They look better now especially the last 6


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> OK. The other way to reduce noise is dark frame reduction. Google about it



Yeah, heard about it... Even there is an option in CHDK too, but haven't tried. 

*img515.imageshack.us/img515/108/stars12q.jpg
SX130; Av - f/3.4; Tv - 16x32 sec; ISO 400.

Tried Deepskystacker software to make this one. Noise is fine in this picture... I think I will try once at ISO 1600 with this technique.

ArcAngel,

I am not sure this processing has enhanced the pictures, but the white flower shot (the one in the middle of the series) has come out beautiful.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Nov 8, 2012)

nac said:


> ArcAngel,
> 
> I am not sure this processing has enhanced the pictures, but the white flower shot (the one in the middle of the series) has come out beautiful.



what i meant in my original comment was that somewhat the noise has been reduced from the photos but a photo shot with a 4mp camera can only be worked with to a certain extent. 
thanks, in this photo i gave it a little HDR and the colour and contrast has come out very very well.

Will download lightroom tomorrow, and use it and maybe i will post some interesting results.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/hTJ2Ll.jpg

*Image Details:*
Camera Model: Nokia C6-00
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 60
Exposure: 1/500 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice photo! Is it Nat Geo? 

Can anyone give tips on how to click nice pics of a car? All I know is turn on camera, point to car and press button.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 9, 2012)

NAT GEO??  It's the Express Trade Tower-2 located in Sector-132, Noida-Greater Noida Expressway, Noida, Uttar Pradesh.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> NAT GEO??  It's the Express Trade Tower-2 located in Sector-132, Noida-Greater Noida Expressway, Noida, Uttar Pradesh.



Okay, I get it, its Nat Geo.
Now can you answer my car query?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Okay, I get it, its Nat Geo.
> Now can you answer my car query?



Evening is the best time. Choose a slow shutter 1/30 or less. No flash. Try moving the camera in the direction of car while shooting to get panning effect


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 9, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Okay, I get it, its Nat Geo.
> Now can you answer my car query?


Sorry mate! I don't have a car as yet. Tried clicking my new bike a couple of months ago, but due to monsoons, I got crappy pic with mud all over the bike.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

Another question: How to make small things look big? Like a mini-action figure or doll?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 9, 2012)

what are you upto???


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2012)

small thing big  just take the shot in macro mode ...keep the doll on top of a table ...and shoot it from close in macro mode from down (shoot upwards) the doll will look big

A shot I took somedays back of our office building 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8169208652_61b4644f1c_z.jpg
PRAN at night by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ZUIsG.jpg


----------



## Nipun (Nov 9, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> what are you upto???


Something which will get me killed or seriously injured by friends 



sujoyp said:


> small thing big  just take the shot in macro mode ...keep the doll on top of a table ...and shoot it from close in macro mode from down (shoot upwards) the doll will look big



Thanks!


----------



## nac (Nov 9, 2012)

Some editing (actually heavy) done on the last image posted. Now milky way is visible a little...

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/2331/astroqg.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 9, 2012)

^ All of them are stars? Sometimes I get confused between stars and noise. I thought we needed IR filters for shooting milky way


----------



## skr (Nov 9, 2012)

@nac... Wow!!! Amazing capture using SX130. I am just reading up about the Hack.

Today I purchased Velbon CX mini tripod. Looks real good and solid.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8169907300_c234119025.jpg
Velbon CX Mini by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8169908000_b5c4abea5e.jpg
Velbon CX Mini - Expanded by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## quagmire (Nov 10, 2012)

Great! Even I got my Tripod -Simpex 333 delivered recently (From flipkart ... must say great service).
Here are some shots I took using ..

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8170374198_75aab85544_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8340/8170338979_791a4a7a25_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8065/8170361132_7464712eb5_b.jpg
- Diwali has already begun in some places !

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7278/8170356256_a3a688c1fb_b.jpg
-Trail left by a train.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8170453286_1938eb4825_b.jpg
-Any guesses what this is?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 10, 2012)

^ great photos. IMO the light trails left by vehicles would have been much better had you shot the pics near the roadside.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2012)

@nac nice image...soo many stars...thats great

CXmini tripod is solid but very small for multiple purposes...


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^ All of them are stars? Sometimes I get confused between stars and noise. I thought we needed IR filters for shooting milky way



At least most of them are, I think.  I couldn't eliminate/minimize the noise in this process.

Now I have a doubt... Is it OK trying astro photography with no IR filters? Is it harmful for the camera, if we shot without IR filters? (If it's harmful, I better don't try this again) I have heard about this one, but don't know about it. Even I read somewhere online that it's suggested to remove that IR filter for some kinda result on astro photography.

Skr, Are you OK with the small one?

Anoop, Too many electric lines... "Trail left by a train" shot is nice. And I couldn't guess what "it" is 



sujoyp said:


> @nac nice image...soo many stars...thats great



Thank you... Again I tried at ISO 1600, yesterday night. Yet to process them... Let's see how better/worse than the one taken at ISO 400...


----------



## theserpent (Nov 10, 2012)

Going to click some Sky latterns pics today, Any idea on how to take good shots?
What settting?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

sharing some of my personal favs..

Share you views!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7261/7083083681_be7b694823_b.jpg
Lost in transition... by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7190/6959302299_6fd467b181_b.jpg
A Magical Twilight, Part 2. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7010/6736059607_faf329d9b6_b.jpg
The Skeleton of a tree [B/W] by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/6599613081_2353cbef30_b.jpg
Colours of the Arabian Sea by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7032/6487040981_899876d4fa_b.jpg
Fresh Blossoms!! by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6471597665_ffde49ca52_b.jpg
_MG_0044 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6471597229_45b2079c74_b.jpg
Garfield. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6471596641_d2eac9cdf1_b.jpg
Tender. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8160/7630004912_5798f1fcb8_b.jpg
_MG_0133 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8300/8012050564_f970c70d1c_b.jpg
In the making by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7012/6471592961_5be07d31a0_b.jpg
_MG_0102edit by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6471595399_78bda4953f_b.jpg
_MG_0072 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7151/6471592011_846793884f_b.jpg
_MG_0081 copy by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7175/6599612845_a112ce122d_b.jpg
Singularity.  by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8157/7273842520_727f4f2b20_b.jpg
Vintage Victoria II by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr





FINALLY.. A Lucky Shot. Very Lucky. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7173/6521330249_296ce5f07f_b.jpg
Blessings from Heaven. O_O by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice shots anirban...some r just superb


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Nice shots anirban...some r just superb



thanks bro.. more, though not many, in the link in my siggy.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 11, 2012)

@ anirbandd: Superb pics. I liked some of those very much.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 11, 2012)

^^thanks a lot bro.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2012)

@Anirban - Super photographs buddy ( Ki bolbo kono kotha hobena  Chaliye jau gurudev)


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 12, 2012)

Tenida said:


> @Anirban - Super photographs buddy ( Ki bolbo kono kotha hobena  Chaliye jau gurudev)



that good?? :O

thanks once again.


----------



## nac (Nov 12, 2012)

Anirban, Great work...


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Great shots *@anirbandd *


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 12, 2012)

great shots anirban


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 12, 2012)

@anirban das - One of your pics just made it to my desktop background. More to follow


----------



## theserpent (Nov 12, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/tlW9I.jpg


*i.imgur.com/Rbd9U.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Nov 12, 2012)

Happy Diwali 2012 to all guys here 

*i.imgur.com/poZOP.jpg


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys Hi i'm kinda new here  
was wondering if you could comment on my photos:


And can you guess what camera I used to capture them?

btw Happy Diwali everyone


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey hi everyone I'm kinda new here...

wondering if you guys could comment on my pics and can u guess what kind of camera I used?





BTW Happy Diwali everyone!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 13, 2012)

^ My bet is on a cellphone camera... A samsung... nope... Xperia U... and edited with camera 360. Case solved?


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Nov 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^ My bet is on a cellphone camera... A samsung... nope... Xperia U... and edited with camera 360. Case solved?



wow man you got everything right! how did u guess??
and how are the pics? good or bad? any suggestions?


----------



## skr (Nov 13, 2012)

HAPPY DEEPAVALI TO ALL!!!

@anirban.... Amazing captures, very professionally done. The lightning picture was specially appealing to me.

HAPPY DEEPAVALI !!!

MY Deepavali clickings....

The LIGHTS in sepia....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8182384373_7088ec90ce.jpg
IMG_4295 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.013 sec (1/80), Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 9.8 mm, ISO Speed 1600.

The Golden Glow....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8338/8182383583_02f44205ff.jpg
IMG_4321 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 5sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 6 mm, ISO Speed 80.


A few Deepavali crackers.....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8182417046_da12ac1523.jpg
IMG_4367 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 26.3 mm, ISO Speed 80.

 *farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8182382351_97d53cb4f3.jpg
IMG_4363 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 26.3 mm, ISO Speed 80.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8489/8182381403_d38afe2594.jpg
IMG_4365 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 26.3 mm, ISO Speed 80. 


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8182412318_30703c759a.jpg
IMG_4426 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 17.8 mm, ISO Speed 80. 


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8182379109_372e1d70a9.jpg
IMG_4376 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 40.7 mm, ISO Speed 80.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8209/8182414452_a8c0363fa5.jpg
IMG_4382 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 32 mm, ISO Speed 80.


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2012)

^^good cracker pics

Since I have nothing better to do, more planes 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8182658878_32da9f1370_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8182657598_de7f4b7826_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8203/8182618097_f12d6a8742_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8347/8182654404_ea3ebf51ce_z.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 13, 2012)

TheSpaceDude said:


> wow man you got everything right! how did u guess??
> and how are the pics? good or bad? any suggestions?



Your photos are named c360_2012xxx which is standard output name for Camera360 app
Then I just googled your username and found your posts on XDA... you said you had bought Xperia U 

Btw pics are good. Especially last one

@skr Read good stuff man. 
Happy diwali everyone

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8059/8182470040_0638357c12_c.jpg
Happy Diwali by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2012)

awesome cracker pics...loved all of them

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LPpAGHj-i0U/UKKSz1E8KWI/AAAAAAAAID8/6tdf6iXc5U0/s400/DSC_6317.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-x9ZuFBmFrgQ/UKKS0eYe-dI/AAAAAAAAIEA/R4a-l6MawB4/s640/DSC_6292.JPG


----------



## TheSpaceDude (Nov 14, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Your photos are named c360_2012xxx which is standard output name for Camera360 app
> Then I just googled your username and found your posts on XDA... you said you had bought Xperia U
> 
> Btw pics are good. Especially last one
> ...



HAHA that was smart! should have removed my digital fingerprints i guess


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2012)

nac said:


> Anirban, Great work...





axes2t2 said:


> Great shots *@anirbandd *





marvelousprashant said:


> great shots anirban



Thanks man, thanks a lot! 



Thetrueblueviking said:


> @anirban das - One of your pics just made it to my desktop background. More to follow



Sure! help yourself. 



skr said:


> HAPPY DEEPAVALI TO ALL!!!
> 
> @anirban.... Amazing captures, very professionally done. The lightning picture was specially appealing to me.
> 
> HAPPY DEEPAVALI !!!



Thanks man...  

your cracker pics are awesome.. you took those only with a an SX130 w/ tripod?? Well done bro. Seriously. 



Faun said:


> ^^good cracker pics
> 
> Since I have nothing better to do, more planes
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8198/8182658878_32da9f1370_z.jpg
> ...



where da fuq do you live?? a fighter jet?? Maaaan. 



marvelousprashant said:


> Your photos are named c360_2012xxx which is standard output name for Camera360 app
> Then I just googled your username and found your posts on XDA... you said you had bought Xperia U
> 
> Btw pics are good. Especially last one
> ...



Sherlock is on the forum!! 

Happy Deepavali to everyone on TDF!! 

Just to let you guys know, _*I do not do do any editing apart from white balance correction, temperature, contrast and RAW to JPEG conversion on my 98% of my photos. They are straight out of the cam. The rest 2%, you will be able to tell that they are heavily edited. *_ 

Sharing some of my panoramas: 

Kolkata: *farm9.staticflickr.com/8423/7491914998_0ef9ba1fa9_b.jpg
Abode of Clouds.. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

Mumbai: *farm9.staticflickr.com/8003/7266063494_92b4d7a6bd_b.jpg
Mumbai skyline Panorama by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

Mumbai: *farm8.staticflickr.com/7013/6651045717_86e4881e0d_b.jpg
Chhatrapati Shivaji Terminus, Mumbai.  by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

Hyderabad: *farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8184110586_179913f38d_b.jpg
Panorama1-33.5MP_Hyd by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 14, 2012)

Nice Panormas Anirban.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2012)

^thanks bro


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 14, 2012)

Happy Diwali guys .... 

*i.imgur.com/TVXrf.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2012)

superb shots anirban specially that railway station

good shot rajat


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 15, 2012)

Happy Diwali to all 

coming back here after Long time. Very nice snaps from all of you.

Here are two snaps from me 

HDR postdam windmill 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8189/8100874916_14c82c55d5_z.jpg
Potsdam windmill by digitman2006, on Flickr


Jena Fuchsturm
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8186254782_e5da546659_z.jpg
Jena Fuchsturm by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful shot kapil....very nice compositions


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/rCI8jl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Camera Model: Nokia C6-00
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 138
Exposure: 1/33 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

*i.imgur.com/My7kMl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Camera Model: Nokia C6-00
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 60
Exposure: 1/111 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Adjusted Midtone Contrasts

*i.imgur.com/qT54al.jpg
*Image Details:*
Camera Model: Nokia C6-00
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 60
Exposure: 1/111 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Adjusted Midtone Contrasts


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2012)

happy Diwali to all
very nice shots from all here
here are some of mine tried some fireworks 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8187652456_d02f1ef258_b_d.jpg
f/5.2  1/30sec @200iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8348/8187662294_f81845d95f_z_d.jpg
f/15.3  1/60sec @200iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8339/8187651568_092ea875c4_b_d.jpg
f/5.2  1/30sec @200iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8490/8187659910_4d6304f507_b_d.jpg 
f/15.3  1/60sec @200iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8486/8186646047_b58687782b_b_d.jpg
f/15.3  1/60sec @200iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)

 *farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8186646339_e8b7c858d8_b_d.jpg
f/15.3  1/60sec @200iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7142/6477862363_8bb2df3e74_z_d.jpg
f/15.3  2sec @80iso  114mm flocal length(35mm eq)


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

^ liked the last shot.

BTW, what is it?


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2012)

@CyberKID :thnx .it was a hemispherical metallic container and childern were liting crackers in it. gave a 2sec exposure @small aperture and it looks like an orb or something like that.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

Some photos of Wild Asparagus a.k.a. Satawari, (which started flowering when I was about to chop it off)
Was constrained by my cell cam. Couldn't get good macro shots.
1.
*i.imgur.com/x8llel.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 128
Exposure: 1/33 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Bumped Up the colours

2.
*i.imgur.com/HDjGll.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 64
Exposure: 1/33 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Bumped Up the colours

3.
*i.imgur.com/uoeTHl.jpg

*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 128
Exposure: 1/25 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Bumped Up the colours

4.
*i.imgur.com/lYAFLl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 79
Exposure: 1/33 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Bumped Up the colours

5.
*i.imgur.com/Mmxlrl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 97
Exposure: 1/33 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Bumped Up the colours

6.
*i.imgur.com/qIIUhl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 97
Exposure: 1/33 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark); Microsoft Office Picture Manager: Bumped Up the colours


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ nice try
for macros u can get a special macro-wide angle lens (around 400rs). but it has a magnetic attachment ring so either it is stuck to the back of fone or use something like izzi orbit/solo

BTW Asparagus,tulsi,Aloe vera, pudina ,neem and lemon(if possible) are like must have garden plants. very useful.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion. But, I'm not sure whether those things work or not. Moreover, I feel, these pretty useless things.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. But, I'm not sure whether those things work or not. Moreover, I feel, these pretty useless things.



i had seen some examples of it on easto forum(sample pics of elm)
may be but to get close we can even use a simple magnifing glass between the fone and object.-- simple as that.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2012)

@cyberkid some of those shots r actually looking beautiful...coz of those flower patterns....u made some focussing mistakes but overall good attempt


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 15, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Some photos of Wild Asparagus a.k.a. Satawari, (which started flowering when I was about to chop it off)
> Was constrained by my cell cam. Couldn't get good macro shots.





sujoyp said:


> @cyberkid some of those shots r actually looking beautiful...coz of those flower patterns....u made some focussing mistakes but overall good attempt



^ that and too much clutter in the frame. try and focus on one subject. and try and fill as much of the frame by the subject. you have put too many subjects in one frame.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 15, 2012)

@ sujoyp, anirbandd: I don't know whether you people have seen such a plant or not, but for me it was the first time in one and a half year, since I planted it. There are so many of those in the stems that it's quite hard to focus on one. I've tried my best to focus on one, but couldn't. At max, each flowering stem is quarter of an inch, and are so dense that, I was helpless, moreover, due to dried up leaves and the stems part of it remaining, that too with small and sharp thorns, it's quite hard getting the pics. I hope, some of the photos are quite able to show this.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2012)

@cyberkid u can just use smaller aperture like f11 to get everything in focus...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

or you could use a f1.4-2.8 to focus on one subject and blur out the rest.

there always are solutions. 

btw, you need to work on your focusing.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

@ Sujoyp, Anirbandd: I suppose you people don't know that I'm working with a cellphone cam (Nokia C6-00), which doesn't have too much manual controls.
@ anirbandd: thanks for your suggestion. I'll try it once I get a Camera. For now, I'll have to do with AutoFocus of my cell cam.
Have shot a few pics today:

*i.imgur.com/nSjARl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 64
Exposure: 1/50 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

*i.imgur.com/JJrwzl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 64
Exposure: 1/50 sec.
Had set camera Colour Tone to Vivid
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2012)

ooh cell cam...then the results r great  I thought at least a P&S .....2nd rose is good ..


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

oops. cell cam. didnt see.  my bad.

yeah.. 2nd rose is Good!


----------



## kjuvale (Nov 16, 2012)

Sacré Coeur de Montmartre in Paris taken from Eiffel tower

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8448/7776539292_8b4807d9ae_z.jpg
Sacré Coeur de Montmartre by digitman2006, on Flickr

Chillon castle located on Geneva lake:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8189346013_47a01ca78c_z.jpg
Château de Chillon by digitman2006, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> Sacré Coeur de Montmartre in Paris taken from Eiffel tower
> 
> Chillon castle located on Geneva lake:



Awesome. Take a bow...


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 16, 2012)

kjuvale said:


> Sacré Coeur de Montmartre in Paris taken from Eiffel tower
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Awesome location; superb pics.


----------



## skr (Nov 16, 2012)

@Faun... Fauntastic pictures.

@anirban.... Super panoramas. Like the shades of blue in Abode of Clouds. Chatrapati... is terrific. By the way what is your gear.

@kjuvale.... Nice effects.

@CyberKID... Good pictures from a mobile cam. Liked the Wild Asparagus pic no. 5. very colourful.

@Im2k.... What is your gear. Nice pics, though, for the crackers, exposure of 1 to 2 secs would have given a greater effect.


A couple more crackers....

When the stars descended....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8182383035_f0032b48b0.jpg
IMG_4357 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 80.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8182413372_4b044e53a7.jpg
IMG_4407 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 29.1 mm, ISO Speed 80.

Lighting up the skies....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8068/8189886873_5d83c20745.jpg
IMG_4372 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 40.7 mm, ISO Speed 80.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8189887453_bf9e29c9e5.jpg
IMG_4371 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 2sec, Aperture f/8.0, Focal Length 40.7 mm, ISO Speed 80.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks bro. 

i use Canon EOS 1000D w/ 18-55mm non-IS Kit lens. And desi Tripod.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 17, 2012)

@ skr: thanks, mate. the pics are looking good and the trees are putting in a good effect, but, IMO, without the trees blocking the sight of the fireworks, the effect would have been even better.


----------



## skr (Nov 17, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> @ skr: thanks, mate. the pics are looking good and the trees are putting in a good effect, but, IMO, without the trees blocking the sight of the fireworks, the effect would have been even better.



I agree. And I have uploaded pictures of the fireworks only, but these shots were taken on purpose with the tree in the foreground for effect.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 17, 2012)

@kjuvale - lovely shots. very nice

@skr- nice ones. first one("When the stars descended.... ") very nice.
long shutter for fireworks often creates very cool effects but also causes confusion about the subject snapped. and also sometimes the core of the cracker(look at the shot of mami below ) becomes too much brite and unbearable(sometimes) to look at. further for long shutter like upto 2sec or even 1 we need a tripod or a stable support which often limits the speed n mobility(as in my case) to point n shoot


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8059/8190074389_3c1c7d4faa_b_d.jpg
f/15.2 2sec at 80iso 114mm focal length(35mm eq)


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8343/8191157936_0bdd5a98c3_b_d.jpg
f/15.2 2sec at 80iso 114mm focal length(35mm eq)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8190074579_3910da5e08_b_d.jpg
f/15.2 2sec at 80iso 114mm focal length(35mm eq)

all above shots i shot with my friend's camera samsung d760 .i dont own any imaging device other than my cellphone.
and regarding ur watermark see here how to votermork u r images Thanx to Karl Taylor


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice effects with that long exposure time. Liked the second and the third ones. Second one due to density of the light trails and third one due to different hues of colours reddish, purplish, blueish, etc. Looks like atleast for the third one, you haven't used any tripod, the irregular light trails give me that feeling.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 17, 2012)

In someone's garden.

*i.imgur.com/5bZ88.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 17, 2012)

ahh! the dhalia.... nice try. seems to be a bit over exposed though.


----------



## skr (Nov 17, 2012)

@Im2k.... For long exposure shots tripods is a must. Your first picture has come out very well and the difference is there to be seen. Ofcourse, adjusting the brightness etc is dependent upon the features in the camera. Since my Canon sx130 gives me good control over these I have given my opinion. For me, my tripod has been very useful for taking pictures. 
And thanks for the watermark tutorial video. Was very informative.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 17, 2012)

@CyberKID- thnx. i didn't use tripod for any but just a rigid brick and wall for level and steadiness. the last one shows this
@axes2t2- nice try .A shadow or diffuser wud hav made it great...And which camera u used?
@skr- ya tripod is very useful for long exposures.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a Sony dsc w520.



CyberKID said:


> ahh! the dhalia.... nice try. seems to be a *bit over exposed though.*





lm2k said:


> @axes2t2- nice try .A shadow or diffuser wud hav made it great...And which camera u used?




I don't understand about those things.A link which explains these terms and the settings in a normal digicam will be helpful.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 18, 2012)

Even I don't understand these terms. What I know, is that the colour is not getting displayed correctly, see the upper portion of the pink part of the flower. It's probably not as you had seen the flower with your eyes. As far as understanding the photography terms is concerned, there are some sites like Digital Photography Review, Peter Eastway's Better Photography Magazine, which may help n00bs like us.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 18, 2012)

see this guide by Steve Berardi 
see first two chapters. it starts with lighting and then ways to overcome directsun light. I found this much useful.


----------



## clickclick (Nov 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/uQeYn.jpg

Olympus FE310 (f/4.8, 1/2000 sec, ISO- 80)


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Wrap the link in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 code. The location is nice and the photo is good too. But, I suppose you've used too much Digital Zoom, which actually depletes the quality of the photograph.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2012)

finally.. got my lazy ass to convert the pics..

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8480/8206334848_0ace1246b9_b.jpg
Ignition Start.. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8206334994_2df7e1985f_b.jpg
..3..2..1.. And we have Lift Off by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8206335196_33dc953ce1_b.jpg
diwali by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8347/8206335458_b90069605b_b.jpg
kali puja by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 21, 2012)

^nice pics anirban

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8206433768_8df97893f7_z.jpg
moon on a cold night by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 21, 2012)

thanks! 

and same to you


----------



## skr (Nov 22, 2012)

@anirban.... Nice firework trails. The image of Godess Kali seems to be a bit blurred.

@marvelousprashant.... Nice shade on the moon. The moon is one of my favourite subjects. Specialy, I like the way Canon cameras capture the moon.


A very fascinating creature. Anyone have any idea what it is?


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8065/8206921966_0f100403e4.jpg
IMG_4626 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.017 sec (1/60), Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 8.2 mm, ISO Speed 500.


 *farm9.staticflickr.com/8204/8205832235_53780577ee.jpg
IMG_4636 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 1sec, Aperture f/4.0, Focal Length 9 mm, ISO Speed 80.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 22, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> finally.. got my lazy ass to convert the pics..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice shots anirbandd. I must say your lazy ass does a great job!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8207041017_4d8670d450_z.jpg
the wait... by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## skr (Nov 22, 2012)

Yummy Idlis. Could eat only 16 of them as I am on a diet!!! 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8207189701_1f97587ce1.jpg
IMG_4675 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.1 sec (1/10), Aperture f/3.5, Focal Length 5.4 mm, ISO Speed 800.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 22, 2012)

Chrysanthemums! Potted on my roof.

1.
*i.imgur.com/uTIrjl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 112
Exposure: 1/100 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

2.
*i.imgur.com/QX33cl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 60
Exposure: 1/200 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

3.
*i.imgur.com/tr70bl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 60
Exposure: 1/143 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 22, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Nice shots anirbandd. I must say your lazy ass does a great job!



lOl  Thanks. 



marvelousprashant said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice exposure... but the composition leaves me wanting.. 



CyberKID said:


> Chrysanthemums! Potted on my roof.



you might want to fiddle with the colour temps on these. a warmer (reddish) colour would be beautiful.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8207662929_6719342fe0_b.jpg
Winter at Hirakud - Panorama by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8204/8207655961_0e87b2cfcd_z.jpg
Winter at Hirakud by marvelprash, on Flickr



anirbandd said:


> nice exposure... but the composition leaves me wanting..



Took this from my roof. The girl was standing on neighbor's roof. So very less time and scope for composition!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 22, 2012)

^ Nice panos!! how many shots did you take for each??

@ i see both water and sky equally exposed.. have you used any ND grad filter / PP??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2012)

3 and 2 respectively

exposure/Dynamic range attained using HDR (photomatrix Natural preset)


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah.. thought so... there is a slight halo visible above the trees.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 23, 2012)

Awesome shots prashant.....This place is simply great...try more compositions...u have taken shots from same place of same view many times now


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 23, 2012)

^ yeah... might try something new this weekend


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 23, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> you might want to fiddle with the colour temps on these. a warmer (reddish) colour would be beautiful.



These are its natural colours, so why fiddle around with the colour temps?

Superb panoramas, @Prashant. You've got good colours too in those.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 23, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8069/8210701492_22e5edf1d8_z.jpg
Father and Son by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 23, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> These are its natural colours, so why fiddle around with the colour temps?
> 
> Superb panoramas, @Prashant. You've got good colours too in those.



as you wish.


----------



## mastervk (Nov 25, 2012)

took some start trails at home :

1 : stacked 135 photos

ISO 400  50 mm f/4.0 30 sec 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8348/8216280278_b30ae947c2_c.jpg


2 :single exposure

ISO :100  50 mm f/5  2386 seconds

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8215210595_29628a7d2a_c.jpg


Have taken some more but need to download and process them.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 25, 2012)

^ nice color on the 1st one.. but why are the trails like dots??

and too much pollution on 2nd. trails almost invisible.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 26, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8479/8220210424_0a1fcd632a_z.jpg
jagannath temple.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

P mode, ISO 100
Post processing :
Topaz Denoise - Strong
Topaz InFocus - Common Preset (for sharpening)
Topaz Adjust - Film preset


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

I was little busy for the last two weeks...

Anirband's Panorama,
Kjuvale's non-HDR castle and the shot taken from Eiffel tower
Fireworks shots from skr, lm2k

Very nice work guys... 

Mastervk, I don't know why the star trail looks "dotted"... whether it's the method you tried or the software made it look like this... or it may be because of 30sec exposure. Camera takes long time to process the 30sec exposure, so the gaps (dotted) I guess... And try with widest possible focal length.

Prashant, I don't know why I am not OK with tilted shots... Need to crop some of the bottom.


----------



## mastervk (Nov 26, 2012)

@nav,
I think its because of 30 sec exposure.
Next day i tried with 20 sec exposure at f4 and took about 200 photos.then realised that i forget to remove lens cap.


----------



## nac (Nov 26, 2012)

mastervk said:


> @nav,
> I think its because of 30 sec exposure.
> Next day i tried with 20 sec exposure at f4 and took about 200 photos.then realised that i forget to remove lens cap.



Very funny  But it's good that you get to see a nice and clear sky to try it out...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 26, 2012)

Just copy the star trails over itself as a layer in photoshop. Decrease opacity


----------



## mastervk (Nov 26, 2012)

For which photo ? Single exposure or multiple exposure


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 26, 2012)

^Multiple exposure. Just make two copies and paste them as layers. Them move one of them very slightly so that stars from one image fill the gap of other image

Need CC on this one regarding post processing (added bokeh artificially )
Original 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8478/8221013716_7f12493105_c.jpg
IMG_2159.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

Processed
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8221051558_ed912a6cdb_c.jpg
IMG_2159f.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

If the processing obvious when viewing in embeded size (800px)


----------



## theserpent (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice one prashant, how did the 2nd pic come out like that?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 26, 2012)

I used topaz lens effects to add background blur


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 27, 2012)

No comments? :'(


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Liked the first image. IMO, there is no specific subject in this particular image, so adding a synthetic bokeh, isn't adding to the scene. The second one, IMO, is creating distraction. BTW, where do you get such amazing scenes?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2012)

@prashant original one is very good...as cyberkid said if u had some subject on the rocks then 2nd may look good...but just rocks dont make a nice subject....


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 27, 2012)

and one from my collection..

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8066/8223365553_411a371570_b.jpg
winterbloom by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

PP only added border and watermark.

and one more...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8022/7630004178_c836dfecbd_b.jpg
Untitled by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

and another..
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7053/6966384863_991db5bcb2_b.jpg
Wrinkles.. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

PP: tone change in Silver efx.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

^ Superb detail and colour reproduction in winterbloom. Please do post the original one without the border. I'd like to put it as my desktop background if you permit.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 27, 2012)

can you give me your monitor res?? i'll optimize the image.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

1080p


----------



## mastervk (Nov 27, 2012)

Winter bloom is very good shot. Could you please posts lens you used


----------



## Nipun (Nov 27, 2012)

Ofcourse nothing close to what the masters have posted here...

*sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/536379_524873344208243_1154901241_n.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ukyvo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SUiHy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/FvLTW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ReLFr.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> 1080p


okay.. i will post it here soon..


mastervk said:


> Winter bloom is very good shot. Could you please posts lens you used


its in my siggy.

@Nipun... thats a toy car, aint it??


----------



## mastervk (Nov 28, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> okay.. i will post it here soon..
> 
> its in my siggy.



Did you used 18 55 with tripod ? i thought you might be using some macro lens...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

18-55 handheld... i forgot to mention.. the pic is cropped.  but it should be obvious considering the ratio.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 28, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> @Nipun... thats a toy car, aint it??



1:16 scale model. That's the only way for me to afford a BMW right now.


----------



## nac (Nov 28, 2012)

Anirban, Wrinkles is nice...

Prashant, How about trying other white balance presets... And the blur looks like a motion blur (camera shake) than out-of-focus blur...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

Nipun said:


> 1:16 scale model. That's the only way for me to afford a BMW right now.



as if bmw is an awesome brand. but detail work is good. is it full plastic? metal body would be awesome.



nac said:


> Anirban, Wrinkles is nice...



thanks 





@cyberkid.. there you go. its optimized for 1920x1080 res monitor. 
hope you dont have a problem with my watermark. its a necessary evil.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 28, 2012)

^ Thanks, Watermark? not at all. It's already made way as the desktop background on my laptop. Thanks again.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> ^ It's already made way as the desktop background on my laptop. Thanks again.



how about showing us how your desktop looks like with the the wallpaper?

and you are welcome!


----------



## Nipun (Nov 28, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> as if bmw is an awesome brand. but detail work is good. is it full plastic? metal body would be awesome..



Is it not? 
Okay, lets reframe: "That's the only luxury car I can afford at the moment". Fine now?

And yes, its full metal. More pics here: *www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/...cale-models-show-off-yours-47.html#post224951


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 28, 2012)

It's looking great.
here you go with the screenshot. Have removed the icons for obvious reasons.
*i.imgur.com/wAFWOl.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

its looking nice!! 

but its not 1080p... 1080p is most commonly 1920x1080.  

btw.. WTH do you do with the WMPlayer?? :O



Nipun said:


> Is it not?
> Okay, lets reframe: "That's the only luxury car I can afford at the moment". Fine now?
> 
> And yes, its full metal. More pics here: *www.theautomotiveindia.com/forums/...cale-models-show-off-yours-47.html#post224951



lOl..  right..

cool!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2012)

nice BMW shots nipun

@anirban that flower shots is looking real good cause of composition  nice work


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 28, 2012)

thanks everyone for the comments. My query was if the edited pic looks poorly edited or editing is obvious? 

Anirban : Flower and wrinkles are awesome


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 28, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> @anirban that flower shots is looking real good cause of composition  nice work





marvelousprashant said:


> Anirban: Flower and wrinkles are awesome



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 28, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> its looking nice!!
> 
> but its not 1080p... 1080p is most commonly 1920x1080.
> 
> ...



1080p was for my desktop (1920x1080p). That screenshot was from my laptop @1366x768.
As far as WMPlayer is concerned, I like it for listening to my music. Actually, I have a large music collection on my laptop (obviously illegal, i.e. downloaded) ~12K files spanning ~40 GB, and IMO, WMP manages it quite well. Had a craze about Winamp a few years ago, but that got over, with WMP 10 coming in the scene.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 29, 2012)

hmm.. WMP is quite good at managing MP3 collections [provided it has all the detail infos] and playback.


----------



## skr (Nov 30, 2012)

Butterflies from my garden.....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8205/8231145787_2c774f2d25.jpg
IMG_5080 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.005 sec (1/200), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 400.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8231146099_d560baf9ae.jpg
IMG_5069 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.01 sec (1/100), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 320. 


My pet, as always, on duty....

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8231145547_8d4fa7a25e.jpg
Focused!!! by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.005 sec (1/200), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 400.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

@skr if it is your pet, get closer. Why use zoom? You are losing details because of ISO400


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 30, 2012)

@skr.. that watermark is too conspicuous.


----------



## skr (Nov 30, 2012)

@marvelousprashant.... It definitely is my pet. I had to use zoom because I had to capture the mood of the moment and its pose. Had my pet seen me or even heard me, as I tried moving closer, it would have started jumping up and down all over me. We all know how sharp a dog's ears are. And getting to make my pet pose for a picture is next to impossible

You have mentioned "You are losing details because of ISO400" - can you please explain this to a novice!!!


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 30, 2012)

Lower the ISO, sharper is the image and lesser is the noise/grain


----------



## Cool Buddy (Dec 2, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8237077692_a7d1c23166.jpg
Who's Interested (2) by GouravKumar, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8339/8235996385_f5dc8e51d1.jpg
Sun Bathing by GouravKumar, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8204/8235996745_082f4e2fd0.jpg
Not so Wild-Fire by GouravKumar, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8236020679_3b142f0c67.jpg
Confidence by GouravKumar, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 3, 2012)

^ Nice photos. Liked the first three much.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

upgraded versions of my last post...  


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8062/8240566783_764ee9440a_b.jpg
winterbloom_v2.0 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8240567077_c4a3b891d5_b.jpg
winterbloom_v2.1 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2012)

anirban beautiful shots...but i think u should have used bit smaller aperture...too much blurring


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 3, 2012)

wow!

that was the same thing i was thinking when i was converting the pics today.


----------



## nac (Dec 3, 2012)

Coolbuddy, Wonderful IQ

Anirban, Nice but bokeh looks little unreal. Some of 'em are like paint drawn (center bottom - right bottom). You can even try focus stacking for getting sharper images


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2012)

*Lonely Tree*

*imageshack.us/a/img593/615/img85212.jpg
SX130 | Av - f/6.3 | Tv - 1/1600 sec | ISO - 80 |

Please leave your C&C.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome!! Wonderful!


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

^ Thank you Anirban. I think the comment was for me


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2012)

nice shot and compo nac..


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

^ Thank you sujoy...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 6, 2012)

nac said:


> ^ Thank you Anirban. I think the comment was for me



lol.. obviously.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice shot anirbandd. no matter what the technical shortcomings, visually, it's looking appealing to me.
@ Nac, liked your shot too. Good composition of the shot and the idea is also good.


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you Cyberkid...


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2012)

My new Alto 800 LXi 
*i.imgur.com/3SiHg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/PH38b.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Piuxo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/wFNMZ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HxsWd.jpg
*i.imgur.com/D9RXm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SollD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WDZqN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ouxIr.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ddlvx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/JVEls.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 7, 2012)

nice!! should post in Show Off thread


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2012)

car show off in the name of photograpy   ...nice ones


----------



## Tenida (Dec 7, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> nice!! should post in Show Off thread



Thanks. Already posted and this is not showoff 



sujoyp said:


> car show off in the name of photograpy   ...nice ones


Thanks  
Oh I thought its a automobile photography not automobile ''photograpy''


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2012)

Tenida, Congrats for new Alto...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2012)

I already saw ur car in show off thread


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 8, 2012)

@nac Nice eerie tree 
@tenida like the second shot. Have the same car but older model

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8253829135_26fa296478_c.jpg
Sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8348/8254900788_2d83f1bce3_c.jpg
sunset and reflection by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8357/8253827871_36808421b2_c.jpg
sunset silhouette by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8077/8253827325_f5ee114908_c.jpg
IMG_2581.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8218/8254899122_cfe044dec8_c.jpg
boat by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8339/8254898604_8b1879c640_c.jpg
tree by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8072/8254898054_cae872eb65.jpg
flower by marvelprash, on Flickr

Sorry for spamming with so many photos at once


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 8, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8253829135_26fa296478_c.jpg
> Sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr
> 
> *Nice!*
> ...




written inside quotes...... ^^^


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 8, 2012)

@anirban I used Auto white balance. Only changed the tone of Boat and sunset pic. Some editing in last one too but not regarding white balance. Thanks. Much appreciated


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2012)

awesome shots prashant...


----------



## arian29 (Dec 8, 2012)

nice clean shots @ marvelousprashant

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/5377/pgt4367.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 8, 2012)

@^ Love it!!



marvelousprashant said:


> @anirban I used Auto white balance. Only changed the tone of Boat and sunset pic. Some editing in last one too but not regarding white balance. Thanks. Much appreciated



yeah.. tone change. forgot about that.  but great shots, those are.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 8, 2012)

Some from my side-for C&C:

All the photos are of the same flower (bud), taken from somewhat different angles.
1.
*i.imgur.com/hI9Ay.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 73
Exposure: 1/100 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

2.
*i.imgur.com/zCIg1.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO:91
Exposure: 1/100 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

3.
*i.imgur.com/2SEvL.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 73
Exposure: 1/100 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

4.
*i.imgur.com/Z89HA.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 73
Exposure: 1/100 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

5.
*i.imgur.com/wSf9s.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 79
Exposure: 1/100 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)

Sorry guys, didn't intentionally resize the pics as I it felt necessary not to.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 8, 2012)

Little suggestion, if you are taking photo in "A" mode or "P" mode, there is no point in mentioning exif data

@cyberkid : those are good. They need little PP like contrast in background


----------



## lm2k (Dec 9, 2012)

@anirbandd- nice pics of winter bloom.
@nac- nice one
@marvelousprashant-2nd one has very nice colours, 4th n 5th are also very nice.
@CyberKID- last one is nice, try cloudy white balance it makes colours more warm and if possible combine three buds/flowers in a single shot(odd number).


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Little suggestion, if you are taking photo in "A" mode or "P" mode, there is no point in mentioning exif data



taking pictures in A or P mode defeats the purpose of photography as an art. if someone is not limited by his cam, he should definitely use the Manual or Shutter/Aperture Priority mode. Thats IMO. 

@cyberKID: nice pics, but the colour looks oversaturated. and it needs a bit of contrast.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2012)

'A' means auto or aperture priority???

In PASM dial A means aperture


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 9, 2012)

My mistake. A is definitely Aperture priority. I meant Auto... and modes like Easy auto, program, Kids mode, scene mode...... You can specify these settings. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8255760381_6f68343a11_c.jpg
Nature's drawing board by marvelprash, on Flickr

Added contrast, decreased exposure and removed shadows in Lightroom. Denoised using Topaz DeNoise


----------



## mastervk (Dec 9, 2012)

@prashant
Beautiful..did you tried taking the picture without electric wires


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2012)

Prashant, Neat and clean shots...

Arian, Nice work...

Cyberkid, Some nice PP work would make it look much better...

And Thank you guys...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 9, 2012)

@mastervk. Not possible unless I uproot those poles

@nac thanks


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 9, 2012)

@ marvelousprashant: sorry mate missed your shots. The sunsets and the tree were nice. The colour, in the boat also like just as good as it should be.
@ arian29: Your shot does looks nice.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8070/8255760381_6f68343a11_c.jpg
> Nature's drawing board by marvelprash, on Flickr
> 
> Added contrast, decreased exposure and removed shadows in Lightroom. Denoised using Topaz DeNoise



wonderful shot bro!! could have kept the pole at the left one third position. or any other. would have made nice subjects, and increased the picture depth.


----------



## skr (Dec 10, 2012)

@nac and @marvelousprashant.... Very nice shot composition of the 'tree'. The background shades add to the pensive mood of the lonely tree, in both your captures.


With spring round the corner, these tiny beauties have started building nests in my garden!!! and they are smaller than the size of a fist!!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8260905876_ec26feaf5f.jpg
IMG_5286 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8361/8260905548_bf8a4671ec.jpg
IMG_5273 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8357/8259838011_c1d5fe6e19.jpg
IMG_5285 by skr sx130, on Flickr

I have created a new thread to disuss a particular topic. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...ocessing-photos-inputs-views-discussions.html

Was not sure if this thread could be used for discussions.

Kindly leave your valuable inputs.


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2012)

Thank you SKR. 

That's a nice little bird. 
* Isolate your subject
* Your subject is under exposed (2nd image)... Green leaf is brighter enough to disturb...

BTB, one watermark is enough and leave the second water mark (green one).


----------



## lm2k (Dec 10, 2012)

@skr - first one is very nice. the dark coloured branch really brings out attention towards the subject .try to shoot RAW to avoid clipping to some extent.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 10, 2012)

First shot is nice skr. Delicate balace between highlights and shadows 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8482/8261479510_b110c10e83_z.jpg
me n u by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought of uploading then I totally forgot to do so.

This is a composite of 20 (30 sec) frames.

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9088/img8113a.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 30 sec| ISO - 1600

Used Deepskystacker to stack and some tweaking (don't remember what I did).


----------



## mastervk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cats

1 :

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8262007930_db223185ae_c.jpg

2 :
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8197/8260861993_79591080cc_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

Mastervk,
Nice pet shot...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

@mastervk 1st one is good

@nac why only 20 frames, battery died or your patience?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 11, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8077/8253827325_f5ee114908_c.jpg
> IMG_2581.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr



Great shot!

Very good composition. Keep it up.


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> @nac why only 20 frames, battery died or your patience?



I read about 15 frames is enough to avoid noise so the lesser no.

Even if I wanted to take 100s of frames to get celestial pole visible, we don't have electricity for over night processing  Yeah, it take hours to process them.

With full battery I can take about 200 frames and this will take about 8hrs to process...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 11, 2012)

Batch resize them to 800 or 1000px width. No use of full resolution as no one will be seeing a 100% crop


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2012)

For better result they suggested to use RAW. So I can't resize and save 'em RAW. We can take small images W or S, but then there ain't as many stars as in L.


----------



## skr (Dec 13, 2012)

@mastervk.... Pretty 'Kitty' 

@nac.... The stars are possible only with 'hack' I believe, not with a normal sx130. One query though, while letting the camera capture, with exposure of 30 seconds for some 20 frames, did you give any time gaps or is the camera built to take such loads. What was the zoom. And is it posssible to capture star formations and constallations with this camera.


Some more of the winged beauties building the nest. This time I think I have composed the shots a little better than before, no post-processing except for the water marks.

THE BIRD.....
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8345/8268185659_12436ef91d.jpg
IMG_5300 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.003 sec (1/400), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 250.


WINGS
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8220/8269256118_343b9c285c.jpg
IMG_5304 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.002 sec (1/640), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 200.

NEST BUILDING
 *farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8269255658_7c07b44fb5.jpg
IMG_5289 by skr sx130, on Flickr
Exposure 0.003 sec (1/320), Aperture f/5.6, Focal Length 60 mm, ISO Speed 100.

Hope to capture the little ones in the future...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 13, 2012)

mastervk said:


> Cats
> 
> 1 :
> 
> ...



awesome shots! 

IMO, frame is an eye sore.


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2012)

Skr, You can do it without hack, but you need to press the shutter without letting the camera shake (not even a little). Yes, I think it's possible to take photographs of constellations.

1. Nice bokeh
3. Good exposure and nice blue sky...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 14, 2012)

*pcdn.500px.net/20554835/bd56965eebaac665851cdc44336f8a810a470625/4.jpg
500px / Photo "Baby Bird" by Prashant Gupta


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 16, 2012)

*pcdn.500px.net/20699657/bc762cc1b918272865ada73a6898a669e179e9da/4.jpg

500px / Photo "Waterfall" by Prashant Gupta


----------



## skr (Dec 16, 2012)

Ready for the frying pan...!!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8492/8277588682_a47032638e.jpg
IMG_5331 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

SKR, Good IQ

Prashant, I don't your last one is dull/flat don't know exactly what...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 17, 2012)

Now?

*pcdn.500px.net/20761999/74fd90a96274ce211d4d558ab1bc10d6e42985e4/4.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2012)

@prashant. Now it looks even better than the previous one.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 17, 2012)

I stand nowhere near to what u all have shared. Taking everything step by step. Its been just 3 days since the camera got delivered and have finished reading the manual. Posting this pic cause i wanted a blurred background effect. Clicked in the manual mode, i want to know what better can be done 

*i.imgur.com/KWtVv.jpg
f/5.6, 1/25, ISO-800


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 17, 2012)

I like the tone
18-55 can go down to f/4.5 I guess. Couple that with shutter speed of 1/60 and ISO100 or 200 to get a sharper image and more background blur


----------



## toofan (Dec 17, 2012)

Friends,

Few photogarphs for your feedback and critiques after a long long time. Thanks.


*imageshack.us/a/img803/1769/robber2.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img861/4864/dsc72092.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img109/6627/dsc7571i.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img338/7984/dsc7616h.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img72/2310/dsc7679u.jpg


----------



## mastervk (Dec 17, 2012)

@vimal
your macro shots are always treat to watch...what is your setup..if you have explained it in jjmf would love to see the link..

i have dedicated macro lens but always struggle with manual focus to get sharp image...

in 4th pic did you wanted to put hand OOF  ?


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrysanthemum of my garden!

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6djppD1dPmM/UM9CxFm9J4I/AAAAAAAAzuQ/W3jTFS3NMjU/s800/Chandramallika_Pink.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2012)

awesome shots Toofan ...vimal bhai this thread was missing your macro shots very much


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 17, 2012)

Sony HX20V

clicked with 20x optical zoom


*imageshack.us/a/img832/2312/menap.th.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

Prashant, Better...

Vimal, Great macros... Have you tried focus stacking for your macros? I am just curious to see one of yours... Any processing on the 4th one?

Rhitwick, Nice flower...

Rockstar, Nice start...

* Control ISO. Try to keep it at base ISO
* For sharing, down size your image when posting. It takes too much time to load if you upload full res. photographs.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 17, 2012)

@toofan--- freakin awesome macro shots bro..


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2012)

Click, Good IQ... Why ISO - 800? Just rig your camera with some books or something and go for longer exposure and use low ISO.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8478/8281528836_a81454d511.jpg
silky waterfall by marvelprash, on Flickr

Clicked another waterfall with 15s exposure 

@Toofan like the bokeh in 4th pic


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 18, 2012)

@toofan: Superb shots with awesome clarity and details.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 18, 2012)

@prashant
Beautiful..where is this fall?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 18, 2012)

@mastevk Thanks. Hirakud, Orissa


----------



## clickclick (Dec 18, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I like the tone
> 18-55 can go down to f/4.5 I guess. Couple that with shutter speed of 1/60 and ISO100 or 200 to get a sharper image and more background blur



What wrong am i doing?

*i.imgur.com/d6Dgu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8ahRH.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oQYZ7.jpg
f/5, 1/6, ISO-400

Suggestions please.

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 18, 2012)

maybe u are using matrix metering...use point metering and point the meter indicator on the viewfinder on the subject...then see...u can also use center metering coz u are keeping the subject on center


----------



## nac (Dec 18, 2012)

Click,
*For start, use Av mode... (If you're using M mode, than check exposure level indicator to adjust your exposure settings).
*If you are not using zoom, shoot at wide open aperture (f/3.5 in your kit lens).
*Since your subject is not gonna move, you can go for longer exposure.
*Shoot at lower sensitivity.


----------



## toofan (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks Cyberkid, prasanth, anirbandd, nac, Sujoy and mastervk for the comments. 

Mastervk: these shots are made with reversed manual focus lens on D90. And 4th pic is shot at f 1.8 so yes the oof finger is intentional. Otherwise that background was not possible.

Nac: 1st one is focus stack of 3 images. I do it  with my high magnification shots.

Prasantha: good work there.

Nac one of my fav. focus stack shot. a stack of 5 images. Others might have seen it.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2282/5750237894_f141e204c9_b.jpg
Hover-Fly by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## arian29 (Dec 18, 2012)

Great shots @toofan 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8057/8266488954_8597f5dfb7_z.jpg
_PGT4709-159 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8363/8265420741_2104ce0ce5_z.jpg
_PGT4656-146 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8266489222_9c403eafea_z.jpg
_PGT4588-123 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8497/8266489544_ba4cd9ef1d_z.jpg
_PGT4844-195 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8265421359_581b30b40d_z.jpg
_PGT4731-168 by doomslyr, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8065/8266489862_7f8829716e_z.jpg
_PGT4725-167 by doomslyr, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 18, 2012)

@arian: 





arian29 said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8265421359_581b30b40d_z.jpg
> _PGT4731-168 by doomslyr, on Flickr
> *like the candid nature of the shot*
> 
> ...


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

Vimal, No, I haven't seen this one before... Probably you have shared a year ago... (before I joined this forum). Good one 

Arian, First and second from last are good. 2nd one is kinda soft/blurry...

And what's that item with green chilly. I have never seen or heard of a recipe with this much chilly in it...


----------



## clickclick (Dec 19, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/ZdXLV.jpg
PP in photoshop CS3


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2012)

Click, Nice one...

Is it a glass top or reflection itself a PP


----------



## skr (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Friends! WISH YOU ALL A VERRRRY VERRRRY HAPPPPPYYYYY 

PRALAYA -THE DOOMS DAY.....'THE' THE END!!!

I dont think I will be available after PRALAYA, if it happens, hence wishing in advance. 

ENNNNJJJOOOYYYY!!! AND CELEBRATE!!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8360/8287364490_27ff8f872c.jpg
IMG_53681 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## clickclick (Dec 19, 2012)

nac said:


> Click, Nice one...
> 
> Is it a glass top or reflection itself a PP



Thanks Nac. Its a glass top


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 19, 2012)

clickclick said:


> What wrong am i doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the last pic you are using ISO400 and shutter of 1/6 (not very ideal). For getting the same  exposure level at ISO100 you'll need to go down to 1sec which isnt recommended. Either get a f1.8/1.4 lens if you want to continue shooting or more light or a flash


----------



## clickclick (Dec 20, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/GYuRL.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 20, 2012)

Here are a few pics from me 

I have edited the pics, some slightly, others more so.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8075/8292036800_8f51258eab_n.jpg
IMG_0671 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8355/8290979999_d3fbf58d22_n.jpg
IMG_0223 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8290980269_2fa07e9cf1_n.jpg
IMG_0201 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8075/8292037892_355e487941_n.jpg
IMG_0173 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8219/8292038192_17e1c09170_n.jpg
IMG_0158 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8503/8292038632_98f35dce58_n.jpg
IMG_0152 copy copy by pranav0091, on Flickr

Suggestions/critique very much welcome


----------



## clickclick (Dec 21, 2012)

@pranav

loved the grado


----------



## quagmire (Dec 22, 2012)

> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8478/8281528836_a81454d511.jpg
> silky waterfall by marvelprash



Loved your pic marvelprash.. 

But how did you manage the exposure?
All my long exposure daylight shots are getting overexposed.. 
I have the same camera as yours..


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2012)

Anoop, That's HDR... 

Prashant, Post a non-HDR version of that... I would like that.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 23, 2012)

@nac and anoop. No its not HDR. I took it in the evening after sunset. Around 6:30. Managed 15 seconds without overexposing. Enhanced shadows in Lightroom


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2012)

^ It ain't???


----------



## skr (Dec 23, 2012)

Exactly a year ago to this date - 23/12/2011 - I got myself a wonderful companion, the Canon SX130IS. 
Ofcourse, I would again like to recollect the patient guidance given by friends here, especially @sujoyp and @nac.
Can't really believe its already a year and a year in which, this WONDERFUL companion of mine, has helped me to offset the turbulances in life.

I am posting here some of my opening captures with my very first digital camera.... as a complete novice handling a digital camera for the first time...!!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8503/8299254239_4c5c1b50f0.jpg
Opening Freezes (5) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8503/8299253503_5ee4c83431.jpg
Opening Freezes by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8357/8299252661_cab94ba239.jpg
Opening Freezes (1) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8299252311_954a07d665.jpg
Opening Freezes (2) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8358/8300304148_ebff1065d6.jpg
Opening Freezes (4) by skr sx130, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8216/8300304372_eb2e8a71eb.jpg
Opening Freezes (3) by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 23, 2012)

^ Nice pics buddy, especially coming right out so early in your photo-career 

PS: That watermark is too obtrusive IMO.. Why not make it more translucent and perhaps a better font as well?


----------



## nac (Dec 23, 2012)

SKR,
 It's been a year!!! 

You seem like you're more interested in photography than me... You may buy a DSLR in a year or two, I think.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 24, 2012)

Couldnt help the grill blocking the pigeon 

*i.imgur.com/82SzG.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2012)

@SKR  Great ....just keep practicing and have fun


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 24, 2012)

@ skr: those are some good captures esp. when you know that it came from a n00b.
@ clickclick: nice capture.

1.
*i.imgur.com/Kv3Kwl.jpg
*Image Details:*
Aperture: 2.97
Focal Length: 5mm
ISO: 69
Exposure: 1/50 sec.
Post Processing Software: Adobe Photoshop CS2 (Only added watermark)


----------



## clickclick (Dec 24, 2012)

@cyberkid

Thanks man, though i bought a dslr, i am a noob too  i have lot to learn, loving each click on the canon 

I can actually see human figures in the tree, superb capture


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 24, 2012)

we all are noobs here. there is always something or the other for everyone, which he/she doesn't know.
That's why I was amazed and clicked the pics of that tree.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope you like these ,Its kinda noisy cause i cropped them
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8222/8303597356_e0853730b6.jpg
Antz by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8493/8302544383_7e463ee497.jpg
It's a long way up-Ant by serpentakshay, on Flickr


----------



## clickclick (Dec 24, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Hope you like these ,Its kinda noisy cause i cropped them



very nice


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## skr (Dec 24, 2012)

@nac.... Yes, photography has been a real passion for ages. Its only now that I have found the resources to pursue my passion.
@sujoyp.... For me, 'Clicking' means fun.
@pranav0091.... thank you.
@cyberkid.... thanks. The tree really looks spooky. Nature is the best creator of art.

@theserpent.... Nice try, but getting macros of insects, with a sx150 is a bit tricky. I felt the angle of the shot could have been different. And then, probably cropping could have been avoided.


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2012)

*img51.imageshack.us/img51/5424/img9054qd.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 25, 2012)

skr said:


> @nac.... Yes, photography has been a real passion for ages. Its only now that I have found the resources to pursue my passion.
> @sujoyp.... For me, 'Clicking' means fun.
> @pranav0091.... thank you.
> @cyberkid.... thanks. The tree really looks spooky. Nature is the best creator of art.
> ...



I can't get the camera to focus ..it took around 10 mins for the camera to get it in focus


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 25, 2012)

^ 
Happens. maybe you were too close to the subject or maybe the background was cluttered.
Even with my 600D, I'm less than satisfied with the speed of focussing. Maybe I just expect too much.

Yep, your shots have a very 'contrasty' background, thats possibly why the focus was bit of an issue. Try to keep a dull-plain background if possible, that should help.

Merry Christmas everyone 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8080/8306655534_402cce13eb_n.jpg
272544_10200171787123236_1720999367_o by pranav0091, on Flickr  

This one's from Deepavali...
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8083/8306655470_30a2eb9338_n.jpg
IMG_0699 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 25, 2012)

@pranav: fireworks is very nice shot!


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 25, 2012)

Fireworks is really nice.. I liked it very much.. Good one pranav..


----------



## skr (Dec 25, 2012)

@nac.... Focussedly out of focus!!! Nice colours.

MERRY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8082/8305869275_bfbe0ce6c7.jpg
Pigeon pair by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 25, 2012)

The fireworks wasn't exactly that good looking right out of the camera. I stacked three of them in three layers and merged them as 'multiply' 

This is the original.


----------



## mastervk (Dec 26, 2012)

Some shots with canon 50-250 IS ..

1

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8082/8311408824_7befcf5097_c.jpg

2

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8072/8311409644_c1d3fedeb8_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2012)

Skr, That's how we can get this much bokeh (hexagon shaped)...

Pranav, That's a nice PP work.

Mastervk, Nice and smooth background. But dragonfly is not sharp enough...


----------



## mastervk (Dec 26, 2012)

nac said:


> Skr, That's how we can get this much bokeh (hexagon shaped)...
> 
> Pranav, That's a nice PP work.
> 
> Mastervk, Nice and smooth background. But dragonfly is not sharp enough...



@Nac

it was taken at 3200 ISO..lost all detail while denoising..will try denoising again with moderate settings...


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

mastervk said:


> @Nac
> 
> it was taken at 3200 ISO..lost all detail while denoising..will try denoising again with moderate settings...



noise?? i think its camera shake bro..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2012)

nope mastervk is right he took the shot @3200ISO and then lost all details due to removal of noise and smoothening of picture..due to that the pic doesnt look to be in focus too


----------



## skr (Dec 27, 2012)

A macro of a cute Little Pink flower. Its size is just about the size of a Ten rupee coin.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8216/8310844785_5ef6969c4e.jpg
IMG_5446 by skr sx130, on Flickr

By the way has anyone here tried 'ZOOM BURST'. ?!!!


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello guys!

New here!
Random shots taken by Canon A3300 IS, bought 6 months ago.
Im trying to improve my skill, so suggestion are welcome!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8493/8313312865_205ab39be5_z.jpg 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8213/8313316419_a30bb1a5d3_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8213/8314389104_3defd2099e_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8313335375_7041bb4a6c_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2012)

^^ all shots are nice...just I think monkey shot is out of focus...background looks more in focus


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2012)

Taken with Nokia 5233 during our TDF Kolkata meet. 

*i.imgur.com/hOXOy.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice pic tenida 
Our mangalore station is probably the worlds dirtiest railway station B)


----------



## Tenida (Dec 27, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Nice pic tenida
> Our mangalore station is probably the worlds dirtiest railway station B)



Thanks but I heard Mangalore is very clean place


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

which is better??
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8353/8314694132_bd9e9f8c40_b.jpg
_MG_0118a by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8223/8314694268_b36dffe007_b.jpg
_MG_0118 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

and comments on the photo itself are welcome.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Thanks but I heard Mangalore is very clean place



Mangalore is one of the cleanest city in India[Some areas are] railway station is the worst.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 27, 2012)

@anirbandd: Nice composition of the first one.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice pic anir


----------



## nac (Dec 27, 2012)

Skr, Nice but kinda soft... 

Axel, Nice and great... 

Anirban, Colour one is nice but not sharp enough... (but still it's good)


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 27, 2012)

^ yep it was handheld shot @ 1/10s, f3.5 1600ISO. so have lost some sharpness during noise removal.


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2012)

^  at 1600 not as grainy as I would expect... Good noise removal...

B&W is little more noisier than the colour one.

Tenida, You guys enjoyed uh... 

I wanted to try this water drop shot. Actually, it's not a proper attempt. But still they are here for your C&C

*imageshack.us/a/img842/6202/img9151m.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img204/6643/img9155g.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 29, 2012)

@nac Your shot is great... but it would have been better in natural setting.

Tried some product photography
[*farm9.staticflickr.com/8082/8320475665_24cdf745fd_c.jpg
Untitled-1 - Copy.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

Everything except shoe is PS


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2012)

Prashant, Call Adidas and make a deal


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice shot Nac


----------



## mastervk (Dec 29, 2012)

@nac
Nice pic...how much effort it took for post processing


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2012)

mastervk said:


> @nac
> Nice pic...


Thank you...



mastervk said:


> how much effort it took for post processing


Asking me or Prashant??? If me,
It didn't take a lot of time... My usual touch up, that's it...

Thank you Serpent and Prashant...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 29, 2012)

@ nac What did you use below the drop?


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2012)

^ Syringe...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2012)

nice shot prashant...it look soo pro

@nac good try but u need to drop the drop on something...pic with a dropper is not photogenic....people use a small quantity of sugar in water to make it more thick...or u can also use honey


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2012)

^ Yeah, I sure do that next time.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have tried captioning my images, what i felt while capturing these photographs at that moment.I did a lot of work in bringing my impressions to life, and it took more than a day to do these.All it took was Photoshop Cs6 and my little sense of creativity.

I did my best in showing my perspective, if u think anything needs to be corrected, please tell me.
ALL I NEED IS SOME KIND OF FEEDBACK..SO I CAN IMPROVE!

1.The beauty of nature.
    *farm9.staticflickr.com/8361/8322668618_b2b536d293.jpg

2.Let yourself out!
    *farm9.staticflickr.com/8503/8321607633_810018ab27.jpg

3.FRIENDS = FUN UNLIMITED!
    *farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8321605705_d7db36e0cf.jpg

4.Summer wave
    *farm9.staticflickr.com/8500/8321606849_cf3cf84d3e.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 29, 2012)

^
1. Liked your idea of QR code as watermark. A bit intrusive but fresh thinking.
2. In the 4th image a little PS magic to create lens flare (and maybe some blur/brush stroke to create the refraction effect seen in extreme summer). Otherwise it looks very plain

@sujoy Thanks. First attempt at something like this in PS


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

Axel,
Nice IQ. First two photographs are nice


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 30, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^
> 1. Liked your idea of QR code as watermark. A bit intrusive but fresh thinking.
> 2. In the 4th image a little PS magic to create lens flare (and maybe some blur/brush stroke to create the refraction effect seen in extreme summer). Otherwise it looks very plain



1.Thank you prashantmarvelous! sure QR looks disturbing 
2.Ill try to do that 



> Axel,
> Nice IQ. First two photographs are nice



Thank you nac! Took me a lot of time to try that 'FIRE'
 text.! 
IQ,.. hehe


----------



## Tenida (Dec 30, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/qDtB3.jpg

*i.imgur.com/mOA9i.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Qpci4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/pbPxv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bW2z8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oOtSI.jpg


----------



## quagmire (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys here are some pics I took recently (Some are from Diwali)..

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8084/8324170407_a9cd50a88a.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8074/8325231322_40dbec8bb2.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8083/8324181699_daf5a341ef.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8216/8324176335_85b90a5e84.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8058/8198779046_5b7f46941a.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8200/8198786654_81b079ae9e.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8059/8197684165_9dde6ff4da.jpg
I realized after taking the photo that flash would have helped..



I have some questions(Some are unrelated but didn't know which thread to ask)..

1.I loved the bokeh photography posted by toofan ,nac, pranav0091 and marvelousprashant (from the portion of this thread  I have seen so far..)
   My question is, for bokeh we have focus much beyond the small light source or behind?
   And how do you get different shapes?


2. Is it possible to make a intervalometer for a P&S camera without a 3 pin connector? (Preferably without hacking)
    As in the pic above I have an Arduino Uno microcontroller. Will that be of any help?
    (I have a Canon Powershot SX240HS)


3.My friend is interested in buying a bridge camera with a budget around 20k.. He is unable to decide b/w Nikon P510 (18.6k on ebay) and                             Panasonic FZ60 (19.4k on Flipkart). Which is better? Should he consider Fuji HS30EXR?


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

Anoop,
Nice firework photographs...
3rd one is slightly over exposed. 

I have replied to your query here

Tenida, People walking in the corridor is nice.

*MARIGOLD SET - 1*

*imageshack.us/a/img547/7329/img9262k.jpg
SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/500 sec| ISO - 80

*imageshack.us/a/img831/2129/img9236w.jpg
SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/400 sec| ISO - 80

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/4231/img9238t.jpg
SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/640 sec| ISO - 80

Please do C&C


----------



## clickclick (Dec 30, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/cWe2H.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 30, 2012)

@nac petals towards center are nice and sharp but margins not very clear at peripheral regions. Also the last picture has some highlight clipping. Overall they look good. Some PP might help in enhancing the lost details

Also you have lost your watermark in last image

@nac petals towards center are nice and sharp but margins not very clear at peripheral regions. Also the last picture has some highlight clipping. Overall they look good. Some PP might help in enhancing the lost details

Also you have lost your watermark in last image


----------



## clickclick (Dec 30, 2012)

@prashant
marvelous work with the adidas 

@nac
2nd flower is amazing


----------



## theserpent (Dec 30, 2012)

Guys i have a question, Had gone to the beach today,While shooting in shutter speed mode, in speed 15" to 1/4 or similar the whole image was white(Coudn't see the image on screen before shooting too), even though exposure was -2, flash was off whys that? but shooting at 1/500+ the image was visible..I seriously understand

Anyways here are some i clicked hope you like them 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8495/8326006074_a344aee870.jpg
Corn in the beach by serpentakshay, on Flickr

@nac Awesome Macros! Can never get my cam to blur the background so nicely


----------



## mastervk (Dec 30, 2012)

Some pics ...

1 : *farm9.staticflickr.com/8358/8325216019_28cf00f01f_c.jpg

2: *farm9.staticflickr.com/8359/8325214033_23c933b595_c.jpg

3 : *farm9.staticflickr.com/8362/8325221063_321e83693a_c.jpg

4 :*farm9.staticflickr.com/8351/8326281254_4b78f04014_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2012)

@mastervk ....other then ur fish shot all others r neither portraits nor street photography....u should have told them to do there work while clicking or should have taken a proper bokeh wala portrait shot


----------



## mastervk (Dec 30, 2012)

@sujoy
After seeing camera they stopped working.. Maybe a long lens will help..



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8083/8326266638_f3c6c8d89c_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

Click,
Wouldn't everything be in focus in product photography? I don't know... I am just asking...]



marvelousprashant said:


> @nac petals towards center are nice and sharp but margins not very clear at peripheral regions. Also the last picture has some highlight clipping. Overall they look good. Some PP might help in enhancing the lost details
> 
> Also you have lost your watermark in last image


I tried to get the details by reducing exposure but the flower gets darker. Yeah,  watermark is not visible in the last one... I should create a darker one. 



theserpent said:


> Guys i have a question, Had gone to the beach today,While shooting in shutter speed mode, in speed 15" to 1/4 or similar the whole image was white(Coudn't see the image on screen before shooting too), even though exposure was -2, flash was off whys that? but shooting at 1/500+ the image was visible..I seriously understand



You will see the other one (aperture in Tv mode) in orange when shutter pressed halfway, which means that the exposure has crossed the limit. So adjust until you get it in white... If it's OK you can turn on "Safety shift".

Thank you guys for commenting on my photographs...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 30, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8498/8325633476_0db0e968aa_b.jpg
Foggy Sunrise by marvelprash, on Flickr

Mastervk nice shots


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice one Prashant... Crop or clone out the electric line...



sujoyp said:


> people use a small quantity of sugar in water to make it more thick...or u can also use honey



Thanks for the tip Sujoy... I have read this in Aroon Kalandy's tips but didn't strike when I tried.


----------



## clickclick (Dec 30, 2012)

nac said:


> Click,
> Wouldn't everything be in focus in product photography? I don't know... I am just asking...]



 was just playing with the settings, product photography wasnt really the intention to click


----------



## mastervk (Dec 30, 2012)

@prashant..
nice pic..you live at a beautiful place...


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2012)

nac said:


> Click,
> Wouldn't everything be in focus in product photography? I don't know... I am just asking...]
> 
> 
> ...



How do i turn it on?


----------



## skr (Dec 31, 2012)

@nac.... Nice composition of the flower. I felt the yellow was a tad bit too bright. However nice bokeh.

An attempt at manual focus, focussing on the peas at the front and gradually blurring, as you move on to the top.... 

Mr Bean (or is it peas?!!!)
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8362/8328401199_ca23bbc918.jpg
IMG_5551 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2012)

skr composition is great...nice shot


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2012)

Serpent, From menu (right bottom button), you can turn it on. Refer pg no. 96 and 97

Skr, Nice one...

MARIGOLD 2
*img42.imageshack.us/img42/1341/img9360b.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 1/1250 sec| ISO - 80


----------



## skr (Dec 31, 2012)

@nac.... This marigold is really worth its weight in gold.... 



Wish you all a very Happy Healthy and Prosperous *New Year 2013*!!!

*A NEW DAWN BECKONS!!!*
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8330325678_7c9ba2e197.jpg
IMG_1673 by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 31, 2012)

Lovely capture nac


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks SKR and Prashant...

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7131/img8367x.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jan 1, 2013)

@nac - nice pic of marigold actually i see the clouds forming a beautiful frame around the flower from left bottom.
@marvelousprashant -nice panorama , but how did u avoid distortion ?( i mean in the center normally many times it forms a buldge ), how much %overlap u kept? n how many shots u took?

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8071/8306518905_47db05969b_z_d.jpg
grandpa n grand son , reminds me of my own childhood.
samsung D760. taken in program mode.

tried friend's canon sx150is ,very nice camera . for 7.3k ,deal is hard to resist with the features it has.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8214/8332694747_2e2c66f461_b_d.jpg
taken in program mode.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8219/8332696371_3c79c7722e_b_d.jpg
program mode with MF set to 1cm

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8497/8330878838_5c459b05f0_b_d.jpg
last sunset of 2012. program mode(HDR) @-2,0,+2 ev.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8354/8306518775_73dfbcba9e_b_d.jpg
height of lazines.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 1, 2013)

^ Nice captures!


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 1, 2013)

lm2k said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8354/8306518775_73dfbcba9e_b_d.jpg
> height of lazines.



lol shot


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2013)

@nac beautiful shot...the light blue sky is giving great BG

Im2k ur last sunset is superb...very nice composition


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2013)

Lm2k, Road shot is good. Nice compo... Flower shot is good but kinda soft... may be slightly "off" focus and too much crop I think.

Cat shot is so good 

Thank you lm2k and Sujoy.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 1, 2013)

@Im2k I corrected distortion in Lightroom. I dont remember how much overlap. It was 6:30 and freezing cold. Took 4 pics. After cropping and distortion correction the pic size was 35.7MP


----------



## lm2k (Jan 2, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol shot


  a telefoto makes subjects more vulnerable to be shot like that.

@CyberKID,@sujoyp,@nac -thnx
@marvelousprashant -thnx for info. i hav tried a panaroma but never corrected it for distortion. i ll try n post my results soon.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 2, 2013)

lm2k said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8497/8330878838_5c459b05f0_b_d.jpg
> last sunset of 2012. program mode(HDR) @-2,0,+2 ev.



Good composition. My suggestion crop the photo from down side till the very base of the structure. Well do not touch the base but keep 2-3 cm spare. 

And, you are playing with ev. It does nnot help much other than brightening the photo. Play with exposure, ISO and focus. If the cam has program mode, should have support of changing the values of the mentioned features.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 2, 2013)

For those who are interested in astrophotography, here is the Orion constellation I took last night. Exposure 20 seconds. OMG, it's full of stars!!!


----------



## skr (Jan 2, 2013)

@Im2k.... Nice captures. The grand father-grand son picture gives a nostaligic feel because of the black and white, plus nice composition. Lazy mood is written all over the cats face and the picture.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 3, 2013)

@rhitwick - thnx . both way it will look nice . i kept that small path as foreground ,by cropping that building wud become foreground against the sky so even this wud look nice . i wanted to include the path to form a line towards the middle ground n background. the sun was still brite so when i pointed my camera towards it entire frame became dark, so for i used hdr >3 fotos @+2,0 -2 EV here.
@skr - thnx. the first pic means a lot to me, it was my childhood i saw it n i captured it

tried star-trails in north direction.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8075/8339057338_71fb4730ab_b_d.jpg
kamera- camon sx150is using f/3.4 , 10sec @800iso in manual mode.focus was set to infinity in MF. setting custom timer ->1 sec-10 shots so manual press of button after 10 shots, 70 shots total.
software-->StarStaX_0.52_Win.

problem here is that
1) camera performs dark frame substraction for each foto so each 10sec exposure needs 10+10+(2 sec for processing)=22 sec time or interval is 12sec approx---how to disable dark frame substraction? coz this is causing the trails to look like arcs of dots n not smooth streaks.
2)there is a eye like formation in the center of the frame , is this due to absence of lense ho0d? 
there were 3 street lites towars left @200m distance n 2 on rite @ 250m n one smaller lite one about 20m. camera was 30feet above ground mounted on velboncx440 tripod.time was between 7.30 pm to 8. pm.
any suggestions? links to tutorials that have worked n addressed these issues?pls.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 3, 2013)

Dark frame subtraction can be disabled in CHDK (not sure)
Or you can use photooshop. Duplicate layer. Decrease opacity to 50% Move the center of image to pole star and rotate a little to fill in the gaps. You can then merge both layers. Duplicate the merged layer and use "multiply"


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2013)

Blackpearl, It's not sharp... kinda trail or motion (camera) blur...

Lm2k, Nice one... 

I thinks it's (dark frame substraction) common for all the cameras. You can try CHDK to avoid the delay.
I am not sure about that "eye", probably it's a Stargate 
Suggestions... There are plenty out there online. Just google it... 
Pleasing foreground subject would be good.

For inspiration watch this video


Prashant, Yes, in CHDK we can disable dark frame substraction. Still it takes about 8 seconds shot-to-shot interval when I tried 32 sec exposure.

PS: Watch the video with audio on...


----------



## lm2k (Jan 3, 2013)

ok i ll try that in chdk n report my findings asap. thnx for suggestions.




nac said:


> I am not sure about that "eye", probably it's a Stargate


lol 

@nac - thnx for that vid. it is really great especialy that whirl wind cloud n moving radiotelescopes.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 3, 2013)

First post in photography section.
Here's one taken sometime back last year.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8285&d=1357233736

Any tips on how to not overexpose light sources pointing at the camera for these kind of photos ?
I'd like to get something like this - *cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000_3onXVC89YM/s/850/680/13CH1005-389.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 3, 2013)

*img689.imageshack.us/img689/4923/sunset2t.jpg

Sony HX20V with Optical Zoom


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

^ Nice start Rocky...


----------



## clickclick (Jan 4, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/qtzTf.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 4, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Nice start Rocky...



thanks


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

Gen, If your camera does have manual exposure controls, use smallest aperture and longest exposure. If it's over exposed, reduce the length of the exposure.


----------



## blackpearl (Jan 4, 2013)

I accidentally photographed sunspots once with my old Sony Hx1, some 2 years ago.

The images are a bit blurry because I wasn't shooting sunspots. I was just shooting sunsets. Later when I viewed them on the computer I was intrigued by a dark spot that appeared on each shot at exactly the same position on the face of the sun. A quick visit to SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids confirmed my suspicion - it was a sunspot!

*i.imgur.com/kRyT0.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2013)

Blackpearl, 
 that's nice... I really wanted to shoot venus transit last June. I even got up early, but I had some other work to do on that day...


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice click rockstar.
@ clickclick: the candle itself seems to be somewhat out of focus but not it's flame.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 5, 2013)

nac said:


> Gen, If your camera does have manual exposure controls, use smallest aperture and longest exposure. If it's over exposed, reduce the length of the exposure.


Thanks for the tip on aperture. I guess reducing exposure time won't help, I won't get enough trails.

@clickclick - The candle shot is quite good.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8314&d=1357397955
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8315&d=1357397962


----------



## clickclick (Jan 5, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> @ clickclick: the candle itself seems to be somewhat out of focus but not it's flame.



I purposely focused only the flame 



Gen.Libeb said:


> @clickclick - The candle shot is quite good.



Thanks Gen, shot the candle in the washroom  Loved the second guitar shot, nice work


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2013)

Gen,
Reduce the exposure only if you're getting over exposed shots... If you're trying this in bright lit condition, then you need ND filter.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 5, 2013)

blackpearl said:


> I accidentally photographed sunspots once with my old Sony Hx1, some 2 years ago.
> 
> The images are a bit blurry because I wasn't shooting sunspots. I was just shooting sunsets. Later when I viewed them on the computer I was intrigued by a dark spot that appeared on each shot at exactly the same position on the face of the sun. A quick visit to SpaceWeather.com -- News and information about meteor showers, solar flares, auroras, and near-Earth asteroids confirmed my suspicion - it was a sunspot!
> 
> *i.imgur.com/kRyT0.jpg


 Interesting. it could not be sensor dust.

@Gen.Libeb - second one came out very nice. Depth of field is too much shallo. can u post Av,Tv,focal length n iso for both.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 5, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb I like the first guitar shot. Great creative work with shallow DoF.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 6, 2013)

Yesterday this photo was published in Ei Samay,a bengali tabloid from Times Group. i dont see the bengali paper, it was brought to my notice only in the late evening when my dad was reading it. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/6471595399_78bda4953f_b.jpg
_MG_0072 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## clickclick (Jan 6, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/7eUUc.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jan 6, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> Yesterday this photo was published in Ei Samay,a bengali tabloid from Times Group. i dont see the bengali paper, it was brought to my notice only in the late evening when my dad was reading it.



nice one ,very neatly composed without any obstrusive elements.Did u took it from over-bridge?. BTW what was the column about?


@clickclick - nice wall-hanging.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2013)

@anirbandd - That is one really great shot.
Thanks to Nac, lm2k & marvelousprashant.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8330&d=1357485130
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8329&d=1357485125
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8328&d=1357485121


----------



## quan chi (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice photos guys.
Btw heres something from my recent trip to kolkata. 

*s7.postimage.org/57jq0e4m3/011_resize_copy.jpg
upload foto
*s7.postimage.org/3v20yi76j/018_resize.jpg
upload photos
*s7.postimage.org/hd8xasjbv/019_resize.jpg
upload foto
*s7.postimage.org/97vx9r1ej/028_resize.jpg
image
*s7.postimage.org/stke5y3tn/034_resize.jpg
images
*s7.postimage.org/ikrx04frv/036_resize.jpg
photo sharing websites
*s7.postimage.org/67f2t7q3f/041_resize.jpg
image upload

Criticisms are welcome for improvement.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 6, 2013)

^last one is really good. the beak n eyes of the kite and the curve formed by its head n neck.
some of u r shots have more yellows .


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 6, 2013)

lm2k said:


> nice one ,very neatly composed without any obstrusive elements.Did u took it from over-bridge?. BTW what was the column about?





Gen.Libeb said:


> @anirbandd - That is one really great shot.



thanks!

@lm2k its wasnt about anything.. just a space for readers' photos on Kolkata.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 6, 2013)

*img802.imageshack.us/img802/3343/dsc00140large.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jan 7, 2013)

lm2k said:


> ^last one is really good. the beak n eyes of the kite and the curve formed by its head n neck.
> some of u r shots have more yellows .


Thanks yep the last one is my favourite too.Well as for your second comment i think thats because except for that tiger shot rest all are little bit post processed (first one is heavily post processed and i think it went wrong somewhere).


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @Gen.Libeb - second one came out very nice. Depth of field is too much shallo. can u post Av,Tv,focal length n iso for both.


Thanks for your post.
ISO - 100.
Av,Tv - I don't have those in my camera.
Focal length - I don't know,  F3.5  may be.  There isn't much control over this either,  anyways there is a lot of post processing in those 2 photos for this to be meaningful.

@quan chi - Some of your shots are nice, Last one is definitely the best.

@Rockstar11 -  Nice pose. But its a bit too noisy & a little more saturation could help I guess.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 7, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> thanks!
> 
> @lm2k its wasnt about anything.. just a space for readers' photos on Kolkata.



Hey, can you post the ExIf values of that image?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

^ f/11, 25sec, ISO: 100


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

Anirban, Congrats 

Quanchi, Mobile camera? Kite is nice...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2013)

nac said:


> Anirban, Congrats
> 
> Quanchi, Mobile camera? Kite is nice...



Lol no.sorry i forgot to mention its Sx150.Thanks btw. I have some other pics too will try to post them later.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 8, 2013)

Hope you guys not hungry    Tried some food photography 

*i.imgur.com/tGS9Q.jpg
*i.imgur.com/FbDdC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/0vpLf.jpg
*i.imgur.com/pcYnu.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nxTvX.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Jan 8, 2013)

Yummmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2013)

clickclick said:


> *i.imgur.com/7eUUc.jpg




I have this wall hanging too 

@Tenida:  now that is mouth watering maan!!!


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2013)

Click, Nice one...


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 8, 2013)

Tenida said:


> Hope you guys not hungry    Tried some food photography



tenida!! jemon naam tamon kaam!!  ke ranna korlo?

btw, why is the table so big?? 

btw.. aato dekhi khachchho.. hojom hobena kintu!!


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> tenida!! jemon naam tamon kaam!!  ke ranna korlo?
> 
> btw, why is the table so big??
> 
> btw.. aato dekhi khachchho.. hojom hobena kintu!!



Ordered from Alibaba, Bosepukur 


Spoiler



Table ta boro :O eta to center table , eta amar bari te tola chobi    ar eta sotti photography purpose e post korlam ekhane ...
hozom hehhe eta 1st jan e already hojom hoye geche  Pala r hozom na hote pare ..but Tenida ar hozom hobe na huh


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2013)

wow...food looks tasty 

BTW eto bangla te kotha bolo na...lokera objection korte lagbe kintu  (dont talk in bangla else people will start objecting on it)


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't use english words in bangla. Otherwise I know what you are talking


----------



## Tenida (Jan 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> wow...food looks tasty
> 
> BTW eto bangla te kotha bolo na...lokera objection korte lagbe kintu  (dont talk in bangla else people will start objecting on it)



hehhe alright 
Used spoiler now 



Faun said:


> Don't use english words in bangla. Otherwise I know what you are talking



You can know anyways with google translation option but its not always correct though


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 9, 2013)

This if of last year.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8364&d=1357709661


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^ f/11, 25sec, ISO: 100



:sigh: my cam does not go beyond 10 Sec. f/11 is also not possible. 

This is how I tried once,
*farm7.staticflickr.com/6159/6268821605_dc5a3e80bc_z.jpg
IMG_3193 by rH1twick, on Flickr

10 sec ƒ/7.1 ISO 80


----------



## arian29 (Jan 9, 2013)

Maha Kumbh is here and ill be in in Allahabad from the 8th till the 11th.. . This is gonna be new for me. There will be people people and people all around .

Gear.. am thinking ill take with me, My D7000 with 50mm 1.8 and 16-85mm and the 70-300mm.
Tripod yes though am not sure how feasible it will be to carry one.
Any suggestions/experiences


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2013)

yes 1 suggession...dont carry all that gear with you ....just keep the gear u can keep in your jacket pockets...carrying bag is a very bad idea....there will be so much crowd that u wont get enough chance to change lens...and even if u get u should not by any chance keep ur bag down on the ground...

Ok now y I am telling this ...a fellow forum member in other forum lost his 2 lakh worth cam lenses n all in his bag in ganpati visarjan mumbai...just when he put the bag down for some reasons.

a simpler solution...get a sling bag with easy access so that u can bring out the gears from that bag without a need to keep it anywhere...just swing in forward and take out things


----------



## arian29 (Jan 9, 2013)

I will be taking this bag.. >> Lowepro - Flipside 300 Lowepro claims it to be a crowd bag..
As for the lenses i guess you are right.. wont be able to change.. guess will keep one lens for a day. Not sure if i should carry the 70-300,, it'll be very helpful in capturing far events but is really painful to carry around without a mono or a tripod..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2013)

ur bag is a complete backpack with no easy access....to change lens you have too put whole bag down and then unzip to remove lenses which is not suitable for that environment....thats y I told you about sling bags....check lowepro slingshot...it have side access ....I just want ur gear to be safe ....actually u may find 70-300 most useful there coz either u would be taking portraits or zooming in on events....


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 10, 2013)

arian29 said:


> I will be taking this bag.. >> Lowepro - Flipside 300 Lowepro claims it to be a crowd bag..
> As for the lenses i guess you are right.. wont be able to change.. guess will keep one lens for a day. Not sure if i should carry the 70-300,, it'll be very helpful in capturing far events but is really painful to carry around without a mono or a tripod..



i dont think those lowerpro guys are experienced in Kumbh Mela type crowds.. they are referring to the more civilised crowds in their countries..


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Rhitwick, Too much light for a long exposure...

It's nice to stay under these leaves on a sunny day...
*imageshack.us/a/img829/4343/img9712f.jpg

Hey! I am little busy up here...
*imageshack.us/a/img209/2842/img9743t.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Rhitwick, Too much light for a long exposure...



Can't help. 
With lower exposure I wasn't getting goot light trails and with higher exposure the photos are washed out.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 10, 2013)

@rhitwick- nice one sir. i too had tried that but results never up to my satisfaction, either darkness consumed lites or hilites blew up darks.
@nac - first on is nice. Did u used i kontrast here? focallength? av?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2013)

*distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/ac7e0de4f32011e1b0f022000a1de67b_7.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Abhi, A similar one was posted few days ago.

Lm2k, Thank you... I think it's (i-contrast) on all the time.

Rhitwick, Then you should have try where there is no bright light...
Was it a signal? It may be the reason for washout... Trying it in a highway is better than in a city lanes with signals... And try it at wide angle settings...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 10, 2013)

^yea...I have the same wall hanging....


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Rhitwick, Then you should have try where there is no bright light...
> Was it a signal? It may be the reason for washout... Trying it in a highway is better than in a city lanes with signals... And try it at wide angle settings...



Taken at 12AM at night. I was on a footover bridge over this road. No signal anywhere. 
Camera used Canon SX10IS P&S. May be some sensor limitation or IDK


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Rhitwick, I think I didn't offend you by asking you to try, did I? 

If the vehicles stayed put with head lights on in the signal, we would get this overexposed shots. So I asked.. Yeah, saw some of the exif info in flickr. I tried once, even with a wide open aperture it wasn't this much over exposed. So the lights are brighter enough to over expose in your case, I think. No offense, again...


----------



## lm2k (Jan 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Taken at 12AM at night. I was on a footover bridge over this road. No signal anywhere.
> Camera used Canon SX10IS P&S. May be some sensor limitation or IDK



SX10IS is a very capable advanced point n shoot. u can try more beter shots. experiment with shutter speeds . exact shutter speed n aperture opening depend on the traffik n speed of the vehicles passing by , a trial n error is necessary here.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8096/8367442034_729947ce0e_z_d.jpg
Kamera- Samsung d760. Exposure program- Manual mode,Av-F/8.4 Tv-8secs, focal length-38mm(35mm eq) @iso-80

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8221/8367441862_0f000a4186_z_d.jpg
Kamera- Samsung d760. Exposure program- Manual mode,AV-F/8.4 Tv-8secs, focal length-38mm(35mm eq) @iso-80


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Lm2k, 2nd is nice... And you weren't satisfied with this 

Few night shots, tried a week ago... Please leave your C&C...

*imageshack.us/a/img823/6779/img9534o.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 15sec|ISO - 200| F - 28mm

*imageshack.us/a/img837/5669/img9511g.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 15sec|ISO - 400| F - 28mm

*imageshack.us/a/img138/8779/img9494ub.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 15sec|ISO - 400| F - 28mm


----------



## lm2k (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Lm2k, 2nd is nice... And you weren't satisfied with this


ya; in the first one the i cud hav avoided the truck n brot the bicycle rider a bit closer to centre. n in second one the traffic was too low so didnt got the desired effect . Ideally there shud hav been equal amounts of lites n blacks ,a balance between these. these were taken long time back.

BTW the shoots u posted, these hav both the sun n starz,i guess these r sunset shots.in last two shots sun is carefully placed without obstructing any other shapes. n which tripod u used?


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Actually they are moonrise, shot around 2300hrs. I don't have a tripod, just placed the camera in a wall.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Actually they are moonrise.


OOps the brite sky n yelloish shade around the moon tells a different story ,may b coz of long exposure. the moon rise shots r nice.


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah, if the same setting was tried at sunset, almost entire sky would have come washed out...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 10, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Taken at 12AM at night. I was on a footover bridge over this road. No signal anywhere.
> Camera used Canon SX10IS P&S. May be some sensor limitation or IDK



Glasses. Try putting a dark sunglass infront of your lens.. or two if needed. Thats cumbersome, I agree, but it should help you get better trails with lesser washouts


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Lm2k, 2nd is nice... And you weren't satisfied with this
> 
> Few night shots, tried a week ago... Please leave your C&C...
> 
> ...



superb...

can i click this typ of setting with sony hx20v?


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2013)

Rocky, Thank you... You can take much better than this...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 10, 2013)

nac said:


> Few night shots, tried a week ago... Please leave your C&C...


Nice. The 3rd is the best. Well done to capture the moon like that.
I think you can crop out the out of focus lower thirds / fourths  in all of them,. It is not really adding much to the photo.


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you Gen. That was a nice C/C. I keep that in mind... Thanks a lot...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 11, 2013)

@arian29 I hope you have taken pics of sadhus in the river at sunrise. And of the new Yamuna bridge . Waiting to see them

@nac You are a very dedicated photographer. It is a very daring task to go on the roof at night in this winter


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2013)

^  nah, it's not that cold here at my place...


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jan 11, 2013)

Digi Cam


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice capture Tejas.
One from my side.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8372693358_108e014416_c.jpg
DSC_2734 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Took this one in morning on a cloudy/foggy day, so some visible grainy background.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

@nac

very nice clicks mate


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2013)

Kid, Nice one...

Thank you Click..

Tejas, I am not sure, should have tried at longer focal length. It looks kinda bloated... (It happens when we shoot at wide angle)


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

i just wanted to share this pic, no efforts put in to click this  just that i found this 18 year old film camera in the store cabinet 

*i.imgur.com/IRYcK.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 12, 2013)

Now I am confused. Why is there an ISO button? I thought films had fixed ISO


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 12, 2013)

Films had fixed ISO but they came in diff. variants. 100 speed, 200speed, 400Speed. May be depending on your film you are supposed to set the button.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

i dont know


----------



## lm2k (Jan 12, 2013)

@CyberKID - nice flower, petals in the center create a nice effect.


Roof Tops of Alandi.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8089/8372461725_15bc2b3e39_z_d.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ Very good shot!! [foggy??]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8188/8372649505_d5f81037f9_b.jpg
_MG_0148a by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8326/8372649427_3acfc98fd7_b.jpg
_MG_0156 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Jan 12, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> ^^ Very good shot!! [foggy??]



oh thnx. ya it was foggy. taken aroung 6AM feb long time back.

u r both shots are awesome. second one is a very nice implementation of odd rule of composition
u did selective colouring in kamera or is it photoshop?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 12, 2013)

@anirbandd  - Nice , the vegetables real or plastic ?


----------



## clickclick (Jan 12, 2013)

the vegetables look real to me  nice shot anirbandd


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2013)

lm2k said:


> oh thnx. ya it was foggy. taken aroung 6AM feb long time back.
> 
> u r both shots are awesome. second one is a very nice implementation of odd rule of composition
> u did selective colouring in kamera or is it photoshop?



photoshop RAW tool 



Gen.Libeb said:


> @anirbandd  - Nice , the vegetables real or plastic ?





clickclick said:


> the vegetables look real to me  nice shot anirbandd



Real veggies


----------



## arian29 (Jan 13, 2013)

@prashant.. yamuna bridge in Allahabad ? am yet to go there.. next month 
As for the bag,, i do have the slingshot 202aw but the risk is that it can be unzipped and opened from the back, so not secure in a crowd.. as for the flipside, its secure. The flipside has a belt type strap on it which allows it be opened without keeping it on the ground, its not very smooth though, but good


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is a rather big set from my visit home last weekend 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8373275065_8bdab1a7c3_n.jpg
IMG_1442e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8374347108_b1a7f64a43_n.jpg
IMG_1395e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8374345780_942260e751_n.jpg
IMG_1366e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8374345132_40e65911aa_n.jpg
IMG_1359e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8212/8373270733_6b972807c0_n.jpg
IMG_1354e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8374343574_cf8c4380f2_n.jpg
IMG_1335e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8374344000_e2f7e14596_n.jpg
IMG_1333e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8219/8374344704_a2df288999_n.jpg
IMG_1328e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8502/8373269305_87159f828c_n.jpg
IMG_1325 by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8087/8373265329_ac12d8cca5_n.jpg
IMG_1320e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8373/8374336176_b5288f4e6e_n.jpg
IMG_1245e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8213/8374334754_16d90eb6f2_n.jpg
IMG_1242e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8373259485_7c45dfb533_n.jpg
IMG_1176 by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

Pranav, Some of the cat shots are nice

Anirban, Second one is good

Lm2k, Nice and new...


----------



## Tenida (Jan 13, 2013)

*Blue Sky*

*i.imgur.com/LoqyK.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

@pranav: avoid same kind shots -> cat.

speaking of cats, i dont believe i have posted these here:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8375905530_0b404a0f9e_b.jpg
_MG_0264 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8191/8375905572_a02e29023c_b.jpg
_MG_0261 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2013)

*distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/475f7abe574911e2807c22000a1fba57_7.jpg

*distilleryimage7.s3.amazonaws.com/5a755fa2570c11e29cc222000a9f38cc_7.jpg

*distilleryimage6.s3.amazonaws.com/2b8cfaca564811e28c1022000a9e08e0_7.jpg

all these are my instagram pics....


----------



## clickclick (Jan 13, 2013)

lovely cat shots pranav, beautiful eyes,

superb cat shots by anirbandd too


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

Abhi, Second one is good. First's focus is little off...

 Finally, I have captured butterfly... It took me more than one year to click one...

For your C&C

*imageshack.us/a/img195/9634/img9582x.jpg
SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/125 sec| ISO - 80| F - 336mm

*imageshack.us/a/img213/8003/img9659w.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 1/640 sec| ISO - 200| F - 28mm

*imageshack.us/a/img248/8330/img9664p.jpg
SX130| Av - f/3.4| Tv - 1/250 sec| ISO - 80| F - 28mm

Anirban, Good work...

Tenida, I guessed it right that the photograph is from SX1xx when the image is getting loaded. You know, I have shot very similar shot a lot of times.


----------



## Tenida (Jan 13, 2013)

@nac- no its taken with canon Powershot A520.


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

So the IQ of A520 and SX130 is also similar


----------



## clickclick (Jan 13, 2013)

@nac

third butterfly has come out real good


----------



## Tenida (Jan 13, 2013)

@nac- I like the third shot as well


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

nac said:


> *imageshack.us/a/img195/9634/img9582x.jpg
> SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/125 sec| ISO - 80| F - 336mm



this is a wonderful shot.. close crop it to get a better view of the butterfly and show us.


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you guys...

Anirban, I already have cropped some. If I crop further, we would have to see the image at pixel level which would be noisy.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 13, 2013)

oh dear.. original pic is how many MP??


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2013)

Anirban, It's 12MP.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2013)

@nac : thanx man!!! 

here are some more

Lamp
*distilleryimage3.s3.amazonaws.com/8597963214ae11e2a03a22000a1fbd56_7.jpg


Dinner table
*distilleryimage11.s3.amazonaws.com/b840ece2111a11e2864822000a1e8ae8_7.jpg

Beach
*distilleryimage8.s3.amazonaws.com/8da54bca103111e288f622000a1e8bb0_7.jpg


----------



## skr (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice variety of captures.
@cyberkid.... A very eye soothing flower photo. The shades of yellow on the flower are just so beautiful.

@nac.... Nice try. And yes ofcourse, a lot of patience is needed to capture these flutter bys. 

Cat captures are really captivating. They are natural posers. And speaking of cats, here is my try. Not a pet, but one afternoon it was taking a lazy nap on my window. It chose to give a pose and I obliged... 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8502/8337998837_bd86362dfb.jpg
Brooding  Eyes by skr sx130, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. I like capturing flowers and plants, and growing them too.

@ pranav, seems like you like cats. Is that one your cat, coz, otherwise it wouldn't have let you click so many pics? I particularly liked IMG1366e, IMG_1359e, IMG_1320e. The water droplets on the leaf and the perfect colour balance gives the pic an absolute professional look.
@ tenida, enjoying the daab haan? BTW, while the sky looks beautiful, the tree isn't looking that great. Seems to be too much dust on it.
@ anirbandd: Have you tried capturing the cat's paws (not the claws)? their pink coloured claws look absolutely amazing and that too, after so much walking and moving on those paws, they manage to keep that very clean.
@ abhidev: I don't know whether you like putting that black border around your pics, but to me that looks seriously distracting.
@ nac: I liked the second shot, which is showing the front portion of the butterfly. That, I suppose is curry leaves plant? Did you take that pic recently? As AFAIK, it blooms in mid summers.
Seems like we have too many feline lovers.

Posting up a few more.
White Chrysanthemum
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8078/8377752300_7706461e57_z.jpg
DSC_2745 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Cream Chrysanthemum
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8095/8377754726_7cb75a4337_z.jpg
DSC_2744 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 14, 2013)

Guys, those cat & butterfly shots are nice. 

So it is flowers now ?
I like the first one  @CyberKID

Please Comment/Critique.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8427&d=1358105592


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 14, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8235/8377186237_cbbc6ddb93_z.jpg
Startrails-Edit.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

Took 123 shots over 80 mins
Settings ISO100, f/3.5, 15sec
Stacked using startrails app
Gaps merged by creating a duplicate layer and adding motion blur (my own method )


----------



## skr (Jan 14, 2013)

Happy harvest season and festivities, in all its various forms and names, to all!!!

HAPPY MAKARA SANKRAANTHI!!!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8226/8377424690_4bebeefdd9.jpg
IMG_5628 by skr sx130, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8505/8377425252_f8796e4040.jpg
IMG_5650 by skr sx130, on Flickr

For Information, these are moulds made from sugar syrup, which we distribute among friends and relatives during this festival, along with a whole lot of other tasty savouries. A tradition that has been followed in these parts of the country.


----------



## nac (Jan 14, 2013)

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/1190/img3228kd.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 14, 2013)

@ Gen.Libeb: Thanks. For me, it's always flowers time.
@ skr: Here in north India, we usually call these "khilone" (toys) and these are a part of our diwali celebrations/offerings to the deities and as part of diwali sharings with friends and relatives. HAPPY PONGAL/MAKAR SANKRANTI


----------



## abhidev (Jan 14, 2013)

@cyberkid: the borders are because of the instagram filters 

*distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/ffac7dd00eae11e286a922000a1fb703_7.jpg

*distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/acc22a0e0d1c11e2baac22000a1cddc4_7.jpg

*distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/1d52876c0c1b11e2957722000a1e9dcb_7.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 14, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Thanks guys. I like capturing flowers and plants, and growing them too.
> 
> @ pranav, seems like you like cats. Is that one your cat, coz, otherwise it wouldn't have let you click so many pics? I particularly liked IMG1366e, IMG_1359e, IMG_1320e. The water droplets on the leaf and the perfect colour balance gives the pic an absolute professional look.



Thanks buddy 
Yep, he is my cat, roughly two years old. Domesticated a stray kitten and now he is quite a looker 
BTW i have edited all the "e" pics. The edit is generally a trimming of the 0-4 and 250-255 levels to boost contrast. I feel that adds to the image making it punchier and more wallpaperish.

I checked out your flickr profile. You owe yourself a DSLR. Seriously. It'll go miles in helping you with good pictures. If you can get impressive flower-pics with you phone, I can pretty much assure you that a DSLR will (obviously) liberate your creativity. And if you are just short on cash, get a cheap 1100D from ebay or a second-hand body+lens. Trust me its worth it.

@skr: try to get the cat to look at something darker if possible. Their eyes open up. Thats when they look majestic. I understand though, that its a exercise in restraint to try get a stray cat's pic. Good pic :

@Gen: Flower looks 'different' (not "bad"  ) . why so dark though?


----------



## nac (Jan 14, 2013)

Gen, I am not sure, kinda focus is little off (probably low light) or handheld long exposure.

Skr, Is this just sugar, nothing else? Will sugar turns like this?

Kid, Nicely taken. 

Prashant, I have seen similar shots from you before. So I am expecting something better, like nice foreground subject, longer duration trails. I am thinking of trying startrail, I would be doing it when I get a chance to try it in wide open space and well away from city lights.


----------



## reddead (Jan 14, 2013)

is this pic any good?

*i.imgur.com/wc1Ls.jpg


----------



## skr (Jan 14, 2013)

@cyberkid.... Thank you for the information.

@pranav.... Yes, strays, especially cats are a lot harder to get. 

@nac.... They are just sugar. It is a tedious process, involving boiling the sugar in equal quantity of water, filtering the syrup some 5-6 times, and once the syrup is condensed to a certain consistency, it needs to be slightly beaten and poured boiling hot into the wooden mouldings. Here again timing is very crucial because, in a matter of seconds the syrup will solidify and before that it has to be poured into the wooden mouldings. But in the end, 'sweet' are the results of all the efforts


----------



## nac (Jan 14, 2013)

Red,
Okay  , but not as good as bonfire, rock pigeon, sunshine...

Skr, Thanks for the recipe


----------



## reddead (Jan 14, 2013)

nac said:


> Red,
> Okay  , but not as good as bonfire, rock pigeon, sunshine...
> 
> Skr, Thanks for the recipe



you remember those pics??
anyways, i have lots of pics from a recent trip, will PP them and post..


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 14, 2013)

@ pranav. Thanks, for your suggestion. Yup, I definitely owe myself a dSLR. Planning to get myself a 600D. Just waiting for the right time. (Just saw that you own the 600D yourself). I'd like to have your review of that camera. Is it worth it's price or something better can be had for that much (~34K - 38K for Body + 18-55mm lens kit)?
One small request. Can you try picturing your cat's paws? I hope that pic would be an absolute stunner.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 14, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8097/8379917901_676b797d2f_b.jpg
_MG_0286 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8056/8379970007_0eacdf0839_b.jpg
_MG_0125 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8379970115_df087f63a9_b.jpg
_MG_0123 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## clickclick (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ why are the last two images noisy?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2013)

nac said:


> Rocky, Thank you... You can take much better than this...



hmmm.. nice 
try karna padega

*img705.imageshack.us/img705/3108/dsc00487large.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 14, 2013)

nac said:


> Gen, I am not sure, kinda focus is little off (probably low light) or handheld long exposure.





pranav0091 said:


> @Gen: Flower looks 'different' (not "bad"  ) . why so dark though?


Thanks for your comments. 
It was at some flower exhibition & was 7pm when I took that pic, not much light & no flash  plus a bit of pp ... so dark.



reddead said:


> is this pic any good?


Its quite good. I like it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 15, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> @ pranav. Thanks, for your suggestion. Yup, I definitely owe myself a dSLR. Planning to get myself a 600D. Just waiting for the right time. (Just saw that you own the 600D yourself). I'd like to have your review of that camera. Is it worth it's price or something better can be had for that much (~34K - 38K for Body + 18-55mm lens kit)?


I'll do a review of the camera as well as I can. But here is what I think of it in short. I was set on 550D at 33k(over the 5100D at about 34k) because I noticed that contrary to all reviews online, it was the canon that produced better images in low-light conditions and the 5100D was costlier too, so the 550D. But then I found this ebay offer on 600D at 33.5k and that was it-made the jump to 600D. 

Here are my thoughts:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/167387-entry-level-dslr-battle-3.html#post1815367





CyberKID said:


> One small request. Can you try picturing your cat's paws? I hope that pic would be an absolute stunner.



I'll have to wait until I go home again


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2013)

Anirban, I think you have posted a very similar shots before.

Rocky, Nice and good.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 15, 2013)

nac said:


> Anirban, I think you have posted a very similar shots before.
> 
> ...



that was a different one...


----------



## abhidev (Jan 15, 2013)

*distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/12181cf60ba111e29a4b22000a1fb593_7.jpg


*King of Himalayan flower* aka *brahma kamal* aka *aussurea obvallata*
*distilleryimage1.s3.amazonaws.com/5c918ae2035411e2a82b22000a1d012e_7.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 15, 2013)

Anirban, Okie... but it seems very similar... even lights, angle...

Abhi, First one would be better if the lines leading to nice subject (like sky) rather than ending at the ending of the frame.

Kid, Yeah, it's a curry leaf plant. It was taken about a week ago... 

*Bee at flight*. 
For your C&C

*imageshack.us/a/img12/9410/img9767l.jpg
SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/1250 sec| ISO - 200| F - 336mm

*imageshack.us/a/img268/5333/img9708ag.jpg
SX130| Av - f/5.6| Tv - 1/320 sec| ISO - 80| F - 336mm

*imageshack.us/a/img542/2204/img9791w.jpg
SX130| Av - f/6.3| Tv - 1/2000 sec| ISO - 400| F - 336mm


----------



## abhidev (Jan 15, 2013)

*distilleryimage0.s3.amazonaws.com/5376872002d511e2ad5c123138100de9_7.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 15, 2013)

^
I see obvious defocus applied with some image editing program :>
Picasa?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 15, 2013)

nac said:


> *Bee at flight*.
> For your C&C



The 2nd one looks cool.  I might crop them a bit more to have a clearer look at bee but i guess you've cropped them already.

Please critique.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8438&d=1358271936


----------



## abhidev (Jan 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> I see obvious defocus applied with some image editing program :>
> Picasa?



i know the pic would hv been much better without it...its Instagram

*distilleryimage2.s3.amazonaws.com/b1fb0d4cf39511e180cd22000a1e8ac8_7.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jan 15, 2013)

@nac- second one among "Bee at flight" is gud, but seriously the butterfli shoots u took r much better.
@CyberKID- first one is good. i like the formation made by petals.
@anirbandd -boat shots are nice. didnt u use NR here?
@Gen.Libeb - did u grow it u r self(i mean in u r garden). u can spray some water on it n increase saturation(if possible) or try different white balance setting instead of auto.

shots of rajnigandha.(first bloom )
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8227/8382881619_0dc38fe447_z_d.jpg
sx150is|| f/7.1 for 1/6 th sec at 80iso with focal length 28mm(35mm eq). flash fired.Exposure program-Manual.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8335/8383967522_148b7b27c7_z_d.jpg
sx150is|| f/6.5 for 1/10 th sec at 80iso with focal length 28mm(35mm eq). flash fired.Exposure program-Manual.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 16, 2013)

@ Gen: Nice shot. Odd color as well 
Also as lm2k suggested, sprinkle water drops 
@abhidev: Thats a much better shot  What camera/phone do you use?
@lm2k: Really liked the first one. How about stacking two of them one above the other and merging as multiply with appropriate opacity ?
I generally use that technique to get stronger black and get a punchier image.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 16, 2013)

@ Gen: the shot's pretty low on colour, IMO.
@ lm2k: Nice. I hope, you liked it's fragrance too. The water drops, could have been a bit smaller, though. It's pretty odd for rajnigandha (mexican tuberose) to bloom during this time of the year. I usually blooms during the monsoons only (i.e. around july, august) and that's the time when we see those pretty flowers with the bouquet makers. I've got one too blooming right now, possibly as I planted those late.
One more thing, the colour could have been a bit warmer and the white is a bit pale too. I don't know whether that was intentional or the flower's that way, but, here's a comparision with one of my unprocessed shots of rajnigandha, taken back in July, 2012. I hope you won't mind your photo being compared. 

*i.imgur.com/J3sz1.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 16, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @Gen.Libeb - did u grow it u r self(i mean in u r garden). u can spray some water on it n increase saturation(if possible) or try different white balance setting instead of auto.



No, It is not at my place; It was at some plant/flower exhibition. The desaturation was intentional, The coloured version was a bit too green for me. 
@lm2k,@pranav0091, @CyberKID Thanks for your comments.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 16, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/3I9i5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0JGyt.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jan 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @lm2k: Really liked the first one. How about stacking two of them one above the other and merging as multiply with appropriate opacity ?
> I generally use that technique to get stronger black and get a punchier image.



thnx. I didnt knew of multiply technique.Just tried it , it works great when we have grays in image.





CyberKID said:


> I hope you won't mind your photo being compared.


Oh ,not at all.

i took a raw file n processed in Adobe Raw, n had increased the warmth in it also decreased exposure to fill the frame with a darkspace to isolate the flower. may be coz of this it is looking like that.
Mine is has flowers even during noon i thought like hylocerus undatus the flower wud die by morning.Yes it really has very elegant fragrance, i just love it.

another one i processed today
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8386870000_91c8c4ced7_c_d.jpg

sx150is ,f/6.7 for  1/10 th sec at 80iso from 28mm (35mm eq) RAW processed

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8237/8386880140_74445df350_c_d.jpg
sx150is ,f/6.7 for  1/10 th sec at 80iso from 28mm (35mm eq) JPEG processed

any coments which one works better?
.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 16, 2013)

^ I find the processed jpeg better looking, could be just me though...

Regarding the "multiply" trick. Yes, works wonders on grays with bright sources, like fireworks at night. Also adds emphasis to weak reds/orange/yellows..


----------



## abhidev (Jan 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @abhidev: Thats a much better shot  What camera/phone do you use?



hey thanx  ...that's using Motorola Photon 8mp cam


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 17, 2013)

About those "Rajanigandha" shots...did you use flash? I guess not. If yes, the flash output was really low. There was shadow behind the image. And the subject is not luminated enough.

let me know if I'm missing anything here.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 17, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/YnHGg.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2013)

toofan said:


> This is called a DSLR PIC.
> 
> But why you used aperture: f/8.0 it can be around 3.4 to 5.4 or something. I m new to photography so these questions will help me and other newbie.
> 
> Do you use tripod.




Yes toofan bhai...we all know u r very new to photography


----------



## lm2k (Jan 17, 2013)

@pranav0091 - i wanted to use the curved stock of the flower as a separation between dimly lit area n dark area, perhaps i overdid it in .RAW processing, needs more refinement

@ rhitwick - i had fired flash with min pow, n exposure was set to -2ev coz, in niteblooming folwer there is low lite n the colour of the flower was white, so flash fired at full power or 0 ev cause over exposure like this
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8189/8389630034_b7c1cbeb87_b_d.jpg
samsung D760 || f/2.8 for 1/45th sec @ iso 400 from 38mm(35mm eq)
nite blooming white flower often pose some difficulty n also there comes in the unwanted background. i often use this like stopping to a small aperture n using -2 ev with flash.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 17, 2013)

^ Nice shot. Pure unadultrated white.
A small suggestion, while capturing flowers during night, what I do is, take a few shots from side. I also take multiple shots, as most of us do, and then use the best picture. Also, you may try to block the flash with some translucent medium (butter paper or something).


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 17, 2013)

@lm2k  I like those shots in post #6904. The flash is too harsh in #6915

@clickclick - Nice in #6913. How do you do those selective colours ?


----------



## lm2k (Jan 18, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> ^ Nice shot. Pure unadultrated white.
> .


but it is still not like what i saw, the white is too much brite for a long gaze, the midrib of petals , some of stamens n some borders of petals has dissapeared .This shot was one out of 12 trial fotos as usual.
BTW u r idea of diffusing the power of flash manually using something like butter paper is worth trying , i ll post my results on this.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2013)

*dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Insect.jpg?w=AACSNWbUanH6zdKydL_fyZ20p6TfMrlklxs_EPNKGvN1IA&dl=1

Clicked with a Nokia 3110c with a pair a magnifying glasses attached.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb

Thanks mate. I use photoshop for post processing


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am buying a basic tripod tomorrow from croma. About 1.6kgs, max height of approx 160cm and aluminium build. Not a ball-head as I didnt like the one on display. Price 2k. I took a shot with a Nikon L510 at some 5-6x zoom and with the store's lighting, the pic came out fine. I dont see any obvious wobble even when the legs are kept close together. The legs have rubber grip with a metal nail in the centre. No hook for attaching weights, but the tripod is quite heavy at 1.6kgs anyway. Quick release, two bubble levels present. Anything else I need to check ?

Croma's own brand BTW. An interesting feature is that you can take out the centre column out fully and and then extend it and use as a monopod as well 

This one:
*www.cromaretail.com/Croma-150cm-CRIA1045-Tripod-pc-1813-550.aspx


----------



## quan chi (Jan 18, 2013)

*s8.postimage.org/n25ta3xk5/IMG_10370.jpg
image hosting sites

Did after some trial and error.Dont really remember the exact settings but iso was around 800.
As usual i am open to criticism.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 18, 2013)

@quan chi

very good shot buddy, the candle is nice and new 

which camera u use?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2013)

^^Thanks and good observation. sx150.


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2013)

Gen, Colours are not punchy, it looks dull/flat

Lm2k, Nice but would be better if it looks whiter...

Quanchi, -1/3 exposure would be better, I think.

Click, Cute boy...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2013)

^I dont really remember the settings but i guess it was around  aperature f/3.x to f/5.x, shutter 1/3 or 1/5 iso 400 or 800.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2013)

@quan chi  whats that on the left of the candle ? It looks cool.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ I know.Thus the photo. Its one of those designed window glasses.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Btw I hope you have noticed the shape too..


What do you mean ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2013)

Didn't see that but it looked cool anyway.  

Here's my next one. Please critique.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8510&d=1358607654


----------



## clickclick (Jan 19, 2013)

@gen


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 19, 2013)

@im2k Your pics are well composed but a bit darker. If you use LR for PP, you can control blacks, whites and shadows separately and get a well exposed image

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8221/8394744617_a86e090c91_z.jpg
Eager eyes by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8372/8395827656_614db9e66d_z.jpg
IMG_5002 by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8087/8394805025_87aee52f6f_z.jpg
flowers by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

2 portraits from my side

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8495/8396115084_67ba4431f2_z.jpg
Handsome Man by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8083/8396152930_3de11c0ec8_z.jpg
Tense look by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## clickclick (Jan 20, 2013)

@prashant,

first and second one are superb


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2013)

Prashant, Yellow flower shot is nice. brighter, more saturation would be good.

Sujoy, Okish portrait...


----------



## lm2k (Jan 20, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb - good one. i too had tried some in the zoo in pune but those animals refused to pose for me

@marvelousprashant - "Eager eyes by marvelprash, on Flickr" is awesome , loved the expressions freezed. did u do black n white in camera(using in camera effects ) or is it LR? second one , the motion blur used as background is also nice.



marvelousprashant said:


> @im2k Your pics are well composed but a bit darker. If you use LR for PP, you can control blacks, whites and shadows separately and get a well exposed image


thnx , actually i m working on post processing.


@sujoyp - nice portraits, second one is very nice. Did u post process it to add the warmth?


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 20, 2013)

@ Gen: Nice. No comments on that. You can't ask an animal to pose for you the way you want.
flowers by marvelprash, on Flickr is also good. +1


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

@marvelousprashant: eager eyes is Good!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2013)

@Gen your pic is good but it can be made better by a little cropping.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 20, 2013)

@sujoy 2nd portrait is nice
@clickclick thanks
@nac didn't PP the flowers amart from little cropping
@Im2k Thanks. Used LR
@ CyberKID & anirbandd Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks Nac

@IM2K yes I post processed it and aaded a bit warmth...but the light in pizza hut was already yeallow too 

@prashant thanks


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2013)

A sample pic from my Trip, will upload more soon after I sort and watermark them:
*i.imgur.com/Cbuhn4x.jpg


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> A sample pic from my Trip, will upload more soon after I sort and watermark them:
> *i.imgur.com/Cbuhn4x.jpg



lol the tiger slurpping seeing u?!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2013)

prabhu.wali said:


> lol the tiger slurpping seeing u?!!


*i.imgur.com/3cgj0HR.png


----------



## quan chi (Jan 20, 2013)

tkin said:


> A sample pic from my Trip, will upload more soon after I sort and watermark them:


That looks similar to a siberian tiger!


Anyways heres another one.
*s13.postimage.org/72axzpukn/IMG_01393.jpg
upload pics


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 20, 2013)

@tkin Tiger shot is nice. I guess you used average metering instead of spot metering

A shot from friend's wedding
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8361/8398246152_dc0c2b28cd.jpg
Wedding by marvelprash, on Flickr

Exposure	0.04 sec (1/25)
Aperture	f/6.3
Focal Length	68.1 mm
ISO Speed	1600


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 20, 2013)

good exposure, but nothing special..


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @tkin Tiger shot is nice. I guess you used *average metering instead of spot metering*
> 
> Exposure	0.04 sec (1/25)
> Aperture	f/6.3
> ...


FZ150, didn't have time to customize, it was a fast shot, was waiting for the tiger to look at the lens, took atleast 15 tries to get the shot.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2013)

Edited this shot  in photoshop
*i47.tinypic.com/jqnoyv.jpg



tkin said:


> A sample pic from my Trip, will upload more soon after I sort and watermark them:
> *i.imgur.com/Cbuhn4x.jpg



Tiger "Yummy, look at that photographer"
No offense


----------



## tkin (Jan 20, 2013)

^^ None taken


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2013)

@ clickclick, lm2k, cyberKID, quan chi  - Thanks for your comments.
@Tkin -  Nice, that look on the tigers face.  
@quan chi - Nice composition on post #6945. I'd pp out those wires. 
@marvelousprashant - That looks pretty good @ 1600 ISO


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2013)

Gen, Nice deer...

Tkin,  Nice capture...

Prashant, Gone too close...


----------



## reddead (Jan 20, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8195/8399345452_6b8fa4b827.jpg
Serenity by rahul_lifemetal, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2013)

@tkin thats a nice tiger shot

@prashant from the top the pic of kid watching out of window is superb

@serpent ur shot is too dark on the right...u need to keep light even on all sides

@reddead beautiful shot


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2013)

Few shots from me,
Flowers of my garden,
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QBNjVnUxhzA/UPw8mj3UJkI/AAAAAAAA1Q0/CqAMun80Ek0/s800/Pansee_1.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-v9-oFsT-Lzg/UPw81aeOsgI/AAAAAAAA1RE/hGTTaXcNu0o/s800/Pansee_2.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-b1yNEHhgDDQ/UPw7dL-mPDI/AAAAAAAA1P8/iALuR1GAP3k/s800/Dalia_bud1.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JxuSidahw4c/UPw7dfR-pGI/AAAAAAAA1QA/lXx8Y2sdlEI/s800/Dalia_bud2.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-CC7PCpCYPcc/UPw7W9sVKNI/AAAAAAAA1P0/VkaVDu_ryqc/s800/Flower2.jpg

Misc,
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-9lOeVTJeg2o/UPw74nl2WqI/AAAAAAAA1QQ/bzTLS6hDUZA/s800/Grandma.jpg

Kolkata Kite festival shots,
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-cGHfj_M2agw/UPw8Yk-fxuI/AAAAAAAA1Qo/P6yzIjzGBbQ/s800/Leftout.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-cJXmbsMH1P8/UPw8YgRUq1I/AAAAAAAA1Qk/itVEkCgpJPQ/s800/Mom_n_Gal.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-I2aawC-RRbc/UPw8qxI-dGI/AAAAAAAA1Q8/yCoXrtivRbQ/s800/Puzzle%2521.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-_Lc8kcSaWqk/UPw9FxzIVPI/AAAAAAAA1RM/9rIhCoDFwKI/s800/TargetAwuired.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MvWNnl4_cEw/UPw9GOp4rSI/AAAAAAAA1RQ/DlX7uo5TZf8/s800/Together.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ssOOZHW0VQM/UPw94jZltnI/AAAAAAAA1Rg/UKClRK3Cqbs/s800/KidVision.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2013)

rithwick your 4th and 6th pics are good.



Gen.Libeb said:


> @quan chi - Nice composition on post #6945. I'd pp out those wires.



That was intentional as it was acting like a design to the picture.But anyways without those wires.
*s14.postimage.org/pspy0ksz5/IMG_01393.jpg
images


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2013)

@rithwick some of your shots r good...liked the old woman and white flower also the mother and child having a laugh is good


----------



## reddead (Jan 21, 2013)

@sujoyp thanks


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 21, 2013)

@ tkin: the big cat's photo is good.
@ rhitwick: those pansies are really appealing. Those dahlias buds are also looking nice. The White African daisy (the white one), however is looking a bit over saturated.

My first attempt at selective colouring. C&C tips are welcome.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8371/8400499107_8bd6aa2404_z.jpg
DSC_2731 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2013)

Reddead, Good one 

Rhitwick, Some nice work... esp... 4th, old lady, mom and kid, couple under umbrella...
It's too many... Try to limit 2-3 photos at one go.

Quanchi, That's a  Nicely cloned out the wires...

Kid, Nice try...


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanx everyone.

The old lady is my grandma.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 21, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8401087167_04b2148fb4_c.jpg

-*Twins*


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2013)

I thought of asking "are they twins"? I see they are twins after scrolling down... Nice one Anoop.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2013)

cute twins


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 21, 2013)

@quan chi - That looks much better without those wires.
@cyberKID - well done on the selective colouring. The focus is a little soft for me & that other flower is competing for attention.

Max zoom (10x)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8546&d=1358790838


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 21, 2013)

^ That is one very good looking shot. Nice 
@anoop: Very nice shot buddy.

PS: Why don't everyone posting here mention their cameras in their signatures? That'd be pretty useful rather than going back to check what model a particular person is using


----------



## quan chi (Jan 21, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @quan chi - That looks much better without those wires.
> Max zoom (10x)





nac said:


> Quanchi, That's a  Nicely cloned out the wires...



Thanks.

Btw nice shot gen.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 22, 2013)

@ rnianoop: Cute kids, nice picture and good background.  BTW who ate they?
Thanks nac, Gen. @Gen, your shot's good too.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8403866019_e71454aca4_b.jpg
P1010027 by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8215/8404966814_94d3fc2f65_b.jpg
Silver Seas by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8088/8403880577_6d1b7ab27e_b.jpg
Blu by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8193/8403887577_478119c2bb_b.jpg
Tree of life by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8404986264_ed29557a6f_b.jpg
Majestic strides by BluQSky, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8501/8403901901_24e7e4723c_b.jpg
Ancestor? by BluQSky, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 22, 2013)

^
Really pretty shots of the sea, especially the first one. 
PS: When at the beach go low  Get shots of the waves just about an inch or so from the ground/water, as close to the waves as possible. trust me, it looks really good.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^
> Really pretty shots of the sea, especially the first one.
> PS: When at the beach go low  Get shots of the waves just about an inch or so from the ground/water, as close to the waves as possible. trust me, it looks really good.


Have one such shot, let me see.


----------



## quagmire (Jan 22, 2013)

@nac, @pranav0091, @sujoyp  : Thanks.. Neighbor's kids.. Non identical twins.. One has curly hair and is smart and naughty.. The other one is silent and obedient.. They both were sitting on top of a car that's why the background.. I seized the opportunity and took the pic.

Here's a 4 year old pic from my 5 year old camera Canon A460 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8084/8405094204_33038442ce_c.jpg
-*Sunrise*


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2013)

@tkin 1st one is superb and monkey portrait is nice

@rnianoop this shot looks soo beautiful


----------



## digitfan (Jan 22, 2013)

rnianoop said:


> -*Sunrise*


Beautiful shot.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

Gen, Nice capture

Tkin, Wonder shot "Man holding the sun" 

Anoop, Nice one


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> Gen, Nice capture
> 
> Tkin, Wonder shot "Man holding the sun"
> 
> Anoop, Nice one


Thanks, idea came to me as I was striding on the beach, set the camera up using lower exposure and had one my friends take the shot.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

Then the credit should go to your friend 

So that's you in the picture...


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> Then the credit should go to your friend
> 
> So that's you in the picture...


For taking the shot, yes 
For setting up the camera, setting up exposure values, zoom, aperture and shutter speed, you decide


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

^ 

Have you ever tried to shoot video in manual mode??

How useful it is to you?


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

nac said:


> ^
> 
> Have you ever tried to shoot video in manual mode??
> 
> How useful it is to you?


A few times, video quality is excellent, also audio capture is pretty good and does not muffle sounds, and the best part is the zoom is virtually noiseless as I used it during a video capture and no sound came through.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 22, 2013)

@ pranav0091, quan chi, Cyber KID, nac  - Thanks for your comments.
@tkin - That sun in the hand shot is great.
@rnianoop - Nice shot of the sunrise.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice beach pics by tkin, rnianoop.

Images from the Orange Rose plant potted on my roof.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8233/8411247208_c4ae8c3a3f_z.jpg
23012013002 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8505/8411245990_793a652b0b_z.jpg
23012013013 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 24, 2013)

Kid, More light would be better, but still it's good.

And very impressive IQ from a mobile phone...


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion nac, but, unfortunately, LED flash is not much capable. Will try capturing it again with a supporting light.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2013)

@anoop awesome beach shot
@tkin nice shots 
Btw guys why is it that when we reduce shutter speed in daylight time we can't see anything in screen.I know i asked this earlier but need how to overcome it

Edited pic
*i46.tinypic.com/kcj5zk.jpg

Edited via photoshop-some color looksup


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> @anoop awesome beach shot
> @tkin nice shots
> *Btw guys why is it that when we reduce shutter speed in daylight time we can't see anything in screen.I know i asked this earlier but need how to overcome it*
> 
> ...


Way too much light is captured as the shutter is held open for long time, its suitable is darkness where the light is low.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2013)

So it's not possible to take low shutter shots in beaches etc?


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So it's not possible to take low shutter shots in beaches etc?


No and why would you want to do it? I mean low shutter is used in low light, in a beach its not needed, you can tweak the speed a bit to capture brighter images, but can't use very low speed as the image will be whitewashed. Try playing with exposure, I think it will accomplish what you want.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 24, 2013)

^^ Ohk! But i'm not able to change exposure in Manual mode.
All that we can change in M mode is TV,AV and Iso


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Ohk! But i'm not able to change exposure in Manual mode.
> All that we can change in M mode is TV,AV and Iso


Don't think that's right, I mean even my ye old Sony POS had exposure control, hell even my Nokia 5800(worst cam ever) has one setting for that, try fiddling a bit.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2013)

btw u can take low shutter speed in beaches also but u have to use ND or Nutral Density filters...these filters r used to capture silky falling water or flowing water in day time....

for silky water u need slow shutter speed but in daylight even in iso 100 and -ve exposere u will get to 1/2 shutter speed...an ND 10, ND6 filter can cut lots of light and will gain the slow shutter speed needed


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2013)

@CyberKID - I'm not sure I like that kind of lighting on flowers but if that is with a mobile phone you definitely deserve a good camera.

Please critique.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8634&d=1359090686


----------



## digitfan (Jan 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb your shot is good but you should have kept some space for the background also.Then it would be more interesting.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 25, 2013)

@ Gen: Its a promising shot, but the one problem i see is that no individual key is in focus, so the image seems as if its fully out of focus.


----------



## digitfan (Jan 25, 2013)

^^the second key from the front is in focus.  But like i said its a bit boring because of the missing background.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @CyberKID - I'm not sure I like that kind of lighting on flowers but if that is with a mobile phone you definitely deserve a good camera.
> 
> Please critique.


Or, may be my cell has a good camera.

As far as your keyboard is concerned, as others have already pointed out, focus is missing. Also, the light is too much, to the extent that it's reducing the details in the image. IMO, try taking the shot again this time, from a higher height and greater angle, and I suppose, the shot would be good.


----------



## nac (Jan 25, 2013)

Gen, It's a kinda photography which I don't have an eye for it...
These two may add some value to your work
*Keeping the background
*Monotone


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2013)

I fully agree with digitfan ...the piano's 2nd key is in focus and a bit of background may have worked better...but still I liked the pic


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2013)

@ digitfan, pranav0091, CyberKID, nac, sujoyp  - Thanks.  I really appreciate comments from all of you.  
I'm gonna have to look for a good background.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 26, 2013)

And now, just for the sake of its huge size

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8502/8415502933_2a88b8efb0_z.jpg
26012013017 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

The picture of my rose with a Rs. 2 coin for size reference.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 26, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Ohk! But i'm not able to change exposure in Manual mode.
> All that we can change in M mode is TV,AV and Iso



Exposure depends on Tv, Av and ISO


----------



## theserpent (Jan 26, 2013)

*i45.tinypic.com/y19bp.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 26, 2013)

@CyberKid: you maintain that garden/flowers?? great job!!

@serpent: backgrounds more colorful than the subject moth.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> The picture of my rose with a Rs. 2 coin for size reference.


That is one big rose.


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Background blurring you say? Take that DSLR users  

*i.imgur.com/skZXWDg.jpg
*With my FZ150.*



PS: J/K, no offense please


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ but I can still see legs of the man behind


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 27, 2013)

Haven't been able to post much, probably 3rd post and its been a year since i bought my dslr 

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/Jan%202013/DSC_6304_zpsae0a57dc.jpg

*i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j461/prabhu89wali/Jan%202013/DSC_6247_zps994065be.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> Background blurring you say? Take that DSLR users


Are you able to blur the background while shooting people / focusing on larger subjects ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Are you able to blur the background while shooting people / focusing on larger subjects ?


A little, have to zoom in from far behind, and it doesn't come out right, come on, I said it was a joke didn't I?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 27, 2013)

tkin said:


> A little, have to zoom in from far behind, and it doesn't come out right, come on, I said it was a joke didn't I?


I don't even have a dslr, I genuinely wanted to know if you can with that camera.  
I've been able to get pretty good background blurs with one of the presets in the sony HX series (not mine), but I think that camera does some kind of processing, not sure though.

Now since you said 'have to zoom in', I have a question. Usually as you zoom in, the aperture decreases on most p&s cams. How does that gets a better background defocus since a higher aperture is needed to achieve that. Anyone knows how that works ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 27, 2013)

Its the increase in focal length that helps the blur in this particular case as far as I know.


----------



## tkin (Jan 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I don't even have a dslr, I genuinely wanted to know if you can with that camera.
> I've been able to get pretty good background blurs with one of the presets in the sony HX series (not mine), but I think that camera does some kind of processing, not sure though.
> 
> Now since you said 'have to zoom in', I have a question. Usually as you zoom in, the aperture decreases on most p&s cams. How does that gets a better background defocus since a higher aperture is needed to achieve that. Anyone knows how that works ?


Read on: How to use aperture for creating shallow depth of field
The newly released FZ200 has constant F2.8throughout entire range(upto 600mm), which will allow you to take very good background blurred photos.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 28, 2013)

Focal Length, I guess thats the answer, a longer lens with a higher aperture.  Thanks to Pranav0091 & tkin for that link.

Couple of attempts with shallow dof.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8674&d=1359312710
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8675&d=1359312739


----------



## quan chi (Jan 28, 2013)

^^Sorry but unfortunately you are making the whole pic blurry.Only a small part of the string is in focus that too is hard to notice.Try to keep some more parts in focus otherwise try to keep maximum part of the strings in focus.

prabhu.wali nice shot!

I know its not that good but still.
*s8.postimage.org/wxs0lbrlh/002.jpg
image sharing
Iso125,f/5.6, focal 60mm,1/200s.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 29, 2013)

@CyberKID - nice flower, do u use any kind of fertilizer for that? or is it a breed like that?
@quan chi - 600mm focal length? which camera u use? the moon is yelloish, did u did in in postprocessing or is it in camera effect? nice click BTW.

have nothing much interesting to post other than some macros from my garden
kamera used- SX150is with a macro converter.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8081/8423660533_3b7a0a306d_b_d.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8213/8424758166_0d573a00f7_b_d.jpg

.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2013)

tkin said:


> Background blurring you say? Take that DSLR users
> 
> *i.imgur.com/skZXWDg.jpg
> *With my FZ150.*
> ...



blur more
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8232/8419886736_7e8c46ca50_z.jpg
Classic Vibe Stratocaster '50s by psygeist, on Flickr


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 29, 2013)

quan chi said:


> prabhu.wali nice shot!



Thank You!


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, @ Anirbandd, lm2k.
@ lm2k, I don't use any synthetic/chemical fertilizer, just plain organic vermi-compost. I've come to understand that a small pot is too less space to use any chemical fertilizers. Actually, the variety is that way, which gives giant flowers. Photos of one more variety I'm having.

In the mid of it's life...
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7430552880_3a59fc5f31_z.jpg
03032012797 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Towards the end of it's life...
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8152/7430555888_65f66b6ace_z.jpg
10032012879 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

@ Faun: that Classic Vibe Stratocaster '50s looking stunning. BTW, is that your own profile on Flickr? If so, I saw your site. Nice and clean presentation of the contents. Well done. One thing I'd like to add. Do, put some text describing the images in your site, or atleast put some creative title for those images.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 29, 2013)

lm2k said:


> have nothing much interesting to post other than some macros from my garden
> kamera used- SX150is with a macro converter.



the pictures are bland, and by bland i mean, they lack colours,


----------



## lm2k (Jan 29, 2013)

clickclick said:


> the pictures are bland, and by bland i mean, they lack colours,



i purposely did it in first one to remove the distraction caused by green leaves

@CyberKID - nice flower, i have seen many types of roses but not many were this large.

a spider shot taken today

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8500/8426735096_7053339cc7_z_d.jpg


and one landscape

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8423663493_d35f223d92_b_d.jpg
SE ELM, twilite portrait mode, cloudy white balance, cropped a bit.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 29, 2013)

@CyberKID The pics are cold and slightly oversaturated. Have you turned the colors to "vibrant" on your phone?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2013)

lm2k said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8054/8423663493_d35f223d92_b_d.jpg
> SE ELM, twilite portrait mode, cloudy white balance, cropped a bit.



very nice shot. post proc is well done. nice depth in the b/w. and simplistic, clean composition.* iLike*.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 29, 2013)

@anirbandd - thnx, i took it with my cellphone.


----------



## clickclick (Jan 29, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @anirbandd - thnx, i took it with my cellphone.


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice landscape lm2k... Try a different watermarking...


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 29, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @CyberKID The pics are cold and slightly oversaturated. Have you turned the colors to "vibrant" on your phone?



Probably not. I don't remember that very clearly, but can surely say that I didn't turn that vibrant setting on, neither did I edit the image, except, adding the watermark with Batchstamper. Turning the Vibrant setting ON, does gives relatively good picture that look vibrant, but, that actually overdoes the colour, which, most of the times is not to my liking.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 29, 2013)

@quan chi - What cam for the moon shot ?
@cyberKID - I like that first photo
@lm2k - That landscape shot is great.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 29, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @CyberKID - nice flower, do u use any kind of fertilizer for that? or is it a breed like that?
> @quan chi - 600mm focal length? which camera u use? the moon is yelloish, did u did in in postprocessing or is it in camera effect? nice click BTW.
> 
> have nothing much interesting to post other than some macros from my garden
> kamera used- SX150is with a macro converter.


Sorry there was a typo.Now corrected. As for your second query its the same.As far as the post processing is concerned i just reduced the exposure a little bit and slightly increased the contrast.Thanks btw.
As for your picture the first one is really good.
I hope Gen.Libeb too got his reply.


@lm2k both the shots are good but the second one is better,But you should have kept those trees in the center...just my thought. The spider shot is spoiled due to wrong background colour and unwanted blurred areas.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 30, 2013)

@clickclick ,@nac ,@Gen.Libeb- thnx



quan chi said:


> @lm2k both the shots are good but the second one is better,But you should have kept those trees in the center...just my thought. The spider shot is spoiled due to wrong background colour and unwanted blurred areas.



thnx, see rule of thirds. abt the spider, it is a part of its adaptation to hide itself in its habitat , for that matter i tried to desaturate the background but i think it did nt work.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 30, 2013)

^^Yea i know that.Its a general rule and works most of the time. But everytime it does not works especially if there are multiple subjects.Sometimes you have to decide yourself.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey, I just gave out an ad for my FZ150: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/169637-panasonic-fz150-sale-almost-new-condition.html

Now, in another forum a guy says he'll give 12k for it, when I asked him why, he showed me this: Nikon P510 vs Panasonic DMC-FZ150 - Our Analysis
    

I made a comment on that page, they'll surely take it down though.


----------



## kartikoli (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey, I just gave out an ad for my FZ150: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/169637-panasonic-fz150-sale-almost-new-condition.html
> 
> Now, in another forum a guy says he'll give 12k for it, when I asked him why, he showed me this: Nikon P510 vs Panasonic DMC-FZ150 - Our Analysis
> 
> ...


dont worry bro ppl will quote what ever they want to so just wait for the correct offer


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 31, 2013)

^give link to that forum 

Post an ad on quickr. If you live in a big city, you can get a decent deal there


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> ^give link to that forum
> 
> Post an ad on quickr. If you live in a big city, you can get a decent deal there


You can guess 

Posted on quickr and OLX, damn, I can't wait to get my hands on that FZ200, yummy  

A shot I took using my DSC W270 way back, I'll post some more, that was bloody good cam:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8428/7727045486_cfc471dddf_c.jpg
Vizag by BluQSky, on Flickr

Hey guys, this pic was taken with a Canon 5D, now my question is can this be achieved with a cheaper setup? Like max 50-60k? Don't laugh, I have no experience with DSLR. And is this pic edited, or can the canon 5D actually take these kind of pics?
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4061/4622721842_7f3b3e0ef4_b.jpg
Rodeo beach / Marin Headlands by James Anthony Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 1, 2013)

@ tkin: Nice capture. AFAIK, the second picture is concerned, i feel, it's been edited. The Exif Info does show that it's been edited with Adobe Photoshop CS3 for Mac.

A few captures from my side.

Beat the nature.
1.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8464/8434267869_a11a55d7a0_z.jpg
01022013020 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

2.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8047/8435351132_dd324e5ce4_z.jpg
01022013022 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

3.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8360/8435350628_b531d31276_z.jpg
01022013026 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

4.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8435350018_1e6ed928ba_z.jpg
01022013037 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

The dense fog, here in Delhi, caused this. Saw this today in the morning on two of my smallest rose plants.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

@tkin: Yes it can be achieved. Its possibly shot with a small aperture (twinkle on the sun but may well be processed) but I have every reason to believe that it can be achieved with any decent DSLR with an exposure of just over a second or two. Just have a decent lens handy (the 50mm f1.8 prime may work too). Just my opinion.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey guys, this pic was taken with a Canon 5D, now my question is can this be achieved with a cheaper setup? Like max 50-60k? Don't laugh, I have no experience with DSLR. And is this pic edited, or can the canon 5D actually take these kind of pics?
> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4061/4622721842_7f3b3e0ef4_b.jpg
> Rodeo beach / Marin Headlands by James Anthony Photography, on Flickr



Yes, its possible. 
Yes its edited for sure.
IMO, its an HDR photo. I'm placing my bet on the sky.
Yes, a cheaper cam can bring close to such photo. 
Sky: For sure. Wave: Not sure. Then again, ya...cheaper cam can get you better photos than this.


----------



## digitfan (Feb 1, 2013)

^^Agree and another point is that 50 to 60k is not cheap.It comes close to high end professional cameras mid end may be the better word(Depends on the selection of the camera too.Some dslr's performs close or sometimes better than those priced ones.)Most importantly it all depends on the person who is holding the thing.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 1, 2013)

^^
I bet even a 1100D can do the above pic with about 3 exposures and then HDRing it. Maybe an ND filter to boot. And a tripod.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^^
> I bet even a 1100D can do the above pic with about 3 exposures and then HDRing it. Maybe an ND filter to boot. And a tripod.


Hmm, I was thinking of getting a SLR this diwali.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^^
> I bet even a 1100D can do the above pic with about 3 exposures and then HDRing it. Maybe an ND filter to boot. And a tripod.



yes it will!!

basically any digital cam with manual settings can do it. with a tripod.


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> yes it will!!
> 
> basically any digital cam with manual settings can do it. with a tripod.


What about the colors? Won't it benefit from a full frame sensor?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 2, 2013)

Not as much as it'd benefit from a ND filter and some photoshop. In normal lighting, and in the case of an image thats is not going to be blown out to be displayed at 100% zoom, especially of distant objects/landscapes the benefit of having a pro-DSLR over a more modest DSLR is very limited indeed. The improvement is minimal and in fringe areas like slightly better sharpness, faster focusing, better low light sensitivity, better balance, build etc. But none of them is so important as to make or break an image.


----------



## clickclick (Feb 2, 2013)

@pranav

Man u were planning to buy a tripod, did u?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep. Its good. Just under 2k from croma. Nice and stable, rubber feet.  1.75 kg approx, no vibrations once the camera is mounted. Not the best finished palstic around, but looks solid enough to me. And nice aluminium feet too. Surprisingly good 
Planning to get a time-lapse video of something 
Did some background research and a bit of testing on a setting sun. Looks fine. Now gotta get some time and a subject... Thinking of something like a rotting fruit


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Yep. Its good. Just under 2k from croma. Nice and stable, rubber feet.  1.75 kg approx, no vibrations once the camera is mounted. Not the best finished palstic around, but looks solid enough to me. And nice aluminium feet too. Surprisingly good
> Planning to get a time-lapse video of something
> Did some background research and a bit of testing on a setting sun. Looks fine. Now gotta get some time and a subject... Thinking of something like a rotting fruit


I have a simpex tripod, works ok, got for 800/-, wanna go to the roof and try a 60 sec shot, lets see how clear I can get the moon.

And its for that time lapse pics I want a DSLR, spinning stars


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a dslr and i want a mega-zoom for startrails. the 50mm lens is too shortsighted for stars


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I have a dslr and i want a mega-zoom for startrails. the 50mm lens is too shortsighted for stars


How much will do? 200mm? 

PS: A fisheye lens from the roof a tall building would look good I think?


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 2, 2013)

200mm is 4x as compared to 50mm.. so it should do I think..

I have no clue about the fisheye buddy.. But they are expensive lenses anyway


----------



## clickclick (Feb 2, 2013)

@Pranav 

I am too planning to buy one, saw the benro s online, they have like 3-4 models between the price range pf 1700-2100. I shall check out the croma make too, as croma is just next to my house.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheap P&S has come a long way, pic takes by father(who just knows to press the shutter button) on a Canon A800:
*i.imgur.com/4whd2R7.jpg

Another one, Kodak Easyhsare C140, taken during Amarnath trip:
*i.imgur.com/qFR4My1.jpg

The blue glass acted like a filter it seems:
*i.imgur.com/tHzqk7k.jpg

I was unlucky that I couldn't make that trip, one of the most scenic routes in India, Amarnath pilgrimage:
*i.imgur.com/nG2TQ6f.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KgWFh9b.jpg

That damn date layout, I remember turning it off when my father left for the trip, how the hell did it turn itself back on?
*i.imgur.com/Qp1ukF0.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6syuFyj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0vHeuCU.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2013)

@tkin the place is really beautiful and very photogenic....some shots r real nice


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tkin the place is really beautiful and very photogenic....some shots r real nice


Yeah, too bad I missed the tour, although I didn't have the FZ150 then, would have to make a trip there myself someday, maybe next year.

*Also I was surprised to see a sub 4k P&S taking this kind of quality pics*


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 2, 2013)

@tkin Some nice pics there.

Please critique
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8783&d=1359813914


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice pic, what cam did you use?


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 2, 2013)

That 2nd pic in *tkin's* post is lovely.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> That 2nd pic in *tkin's* post is lovely.


That applause goes to my father, not me


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 2, 2013)

@tkin: Those are some lovely pics.
@Gen: The yellows are beautiful. Nice shot. Maybe a little bit of cropping, but still the pic is pretty as it is


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 3, 2013)

Tkin , nice Pics .


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @tkin: Those are some lovely pics.
> @Gen: The yellows are beautiful. Nice shot. Maybe a little bit of cropping, but still the pic is pretty as it is


Thanks.



Rishi. said:


> Tkin , nice Pics .


Thanks, I want to go the amarnath and kashmir someday to take some pics myself.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 3, 2013)

@tkin & pranav0091: Thanks.



tkin said:


> Nice pic, what cam did you use?


Sony H55 for this one.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2013)

Why do some people think flash is very important? Even when the picture is bright?


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 3, 2013)

Some pics from me , posting after along time .

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8323/8136563117_5b03c25d58.jpg
IMG_6735 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8136562137_d360953c83.jpg
IMG_6738 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8050/8136563521_aa23d7e80d.jpg
IMG_6734 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8323/8125590788_b264e5a1db.jpg
Dudhari by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8053/8097936406_e4fb31ae7c.jpg
Extinguishing the sun by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8497/8391938010_aef9699b41.jpg
and a day ends by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8391937778_9dab7d2f9e.jpg
Untitled-4 by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8056/8390853807_28f9aa9556.jpg
Dawn by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8390854251_059cdf1216.jpg
boat by lovejeet singh naik, on Flickr


----------



## theserpent (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow all the pics are really good esp the 3,4 and 6


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice pics davidboon, but please keep the exif info from now one, I like to see the settings


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 3, 2013)

@theserpent thank you 
@tkin thank you  , how can we save the exif data after processing the photo in Photoshop ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Davidboon said:


> @theserpent thank you
> @tkin thank you  , how can we save the exif data after processing the photo in Photoshop ?


I use Paint.net only, no idea, ask a photoshop expert.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 3, 2013)

Davidboon said:


> @theserpent thank you
> @tkin thank you  , how can we save the exif data after processing the photo in Photoshop ?


If you save for web, the exif data goes away. If you use the Save option on the original file, the data stays.
btw most of your shots are really great. Love that smooth water & those sun rays.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> If you save for web, the exif data goes away. If you use the Save option on the original file, the data stays.
> btw most of your shots are really great. Love that smooth water & those sun rays.


Also amazing cam, this was released in 2010 right? Rebel T2i?


----------



## Davidboon (Feb 3, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb  thank you , i used to always save for web .
@tkin yes it's a Rebel T2i / canon 550D .


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2013)

very nice shots davidboon ....

guys people takes award winning pics using 2005 DSLR  photography is not just about camera


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> very nice shots davidboon ....
> 
> guys people takes award winning pics using 2005 DSLR  photography is not just about camera


I know, I was just saying what a great cam it is, made in 2010 and still gives modern DSLR's a run for their money


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 3, 2013)

@DavidBoon: great pics.. but.......

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8136562137_d360953c83.jpg 
this you needed to set the picture style to Standard on the 550D.



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8053/8097936406_e4fb31ae7c.jpg
subject??


the Boat and Dhudhari, i Love.. 


IMO, its a must for DSLR users to shoot in RAW. 
Control is the word that comes to mind.


----------



## TechnoHolic (Feb 4, 2013)

A good site for photo lovers..
interfacelift &mdash; wallpapers, icons, themes, and iOS apps


----------



## theserpent (Feb 4, 2013)

Whats the effects that's possible after shooting in RAW?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2013)

@serpent if u shoot RAW u can set exposure,noise reduction,color profiles,sharpning,saturation after shooting.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2013)

well, TBH, you can do all kind of effects on RAW images. best of all is simulation of ND filters. and localised exposure correction. its how you use it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh. Simulation of ND filters eh? Nice. Never knew of that. Now I need to google this subject.

I tried taking long exposure shots on my camera with jpeg+in camera noise reduction and the the RAW modes. No matter how hard I tried I couldnt get the RAW images to the level of jpeg ones in terms of noise on photoshop


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 5, 2013)

The best thing one can do when it's raining 

is to let it rain and click


----------



## tkin (Feb 5, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> The best thing one can do when it's raining
> 
> is to let it rain and click
> 
> View attachment 8816


You could just put it near a sink and splash water on it, how'd we know?  
j/k


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 5, 2013)

Taken using HTC One V

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8446317939/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8514/8446317939_f7133045d0_z.jpg IMAG1954 - Copy - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

Full Size and more on*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=280841708710046&set=a.280778305383053.63404.262302690563948&type=1&theater


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2013)

^^superb


----------



## Tenida (Feb 5, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> Taken using HTC One V
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Great capture bro


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 6, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> Taken using HTC One V


Thats a great shot.

Please critique.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8832&d=1360094993


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 6, 2013)

@anmolksharma Make the white box in front of number plate grey or simply blur the plate. Awesome shot

Gen.Libeb  Please dont mind but your earlier photos were superb. This is all green, no definite subject


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 6, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb Awesome


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 6, 2013)

@ Gen: Wonderfully green pic buddy . Nice 
Its not the sharpest nor with a subject, but with something as soothing as that greenery they are easily overlooked.


----------



## sharma_atul85 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Anmol, I checked ur clicks on flickr.
good work man ! ur images tells a silent story


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 6, 2013)

Many thanks for your appreciation guys, will work even harder


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2013)

anmolksharma that is awesome!
gen.libeb nice try good photo but there is a little problem with sharpness and the subject.Thats completely my view.

Anyways heres some from my side.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8232/8450438159_003cd6ab10_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8530/8450439629_92b7082086_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8226/8451522202_308042e6fc_c.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8508/8451528426_37dd359d00_b.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8510/8451523574_e3b5e79acf_c.jpg
You can find me in flickr too ID click picture.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 7, 2013)

quan chi said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8530/8450439629_92b7082086_c.jpg



Awesome


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 7, 2013)

@ marvelousprashant, krishnandu.sarkar,  pranav0091,  quan chi -  Thanks, appreciate your comments.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2013)

@quan chi...great shots

In your ship in the golden water shot u should have left some space at the top and left...just around 1 inch or so...u have cropped that part too tightly...other then that the shot is awesome


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 7, 2013)

quan chi said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8508/8451528426_37dd359d00_b.jpg



Very good shot. Liked it.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks to anirbandd,sujoyp & Rhitwick for your comments as for sujoyp's query yes you are right i had to crop it tightly the reason behind it was that due to low exposure the sky looked too much grey so i thought it would be nice to rip that part as much as possible.I will try to post it again this time i will crop it like you suggested. 

Meanwhile heres another one.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8386/8453950808_e5bb8db93c_c.jpg


----------



## digitfan (Feb 8, 2013)

^^Nice shot.
anmolksharma nice mobile photography.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

Bought Canon 600D today...

The few test images I took...amazed me.

Boxed
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Canon%20600D/CameraZOOM-20130208190439408.jpg

Unboxed
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Canon%20600D/CameraZOOM-20130208190848531.jpg

Test image : color
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Canon%20600D/IMG_0003.jpg

Test Image : b/w
*i826.photobucket.com/albums/zz182/rhitwick/Canon%20600D/IMG_0006.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 8, 2013)

Cool. Congrats buddy. Welcome to the club. Keep shooting


----------



## quan chi (Feb 8, 2013)

digitfan said:


> ^^Nice shot.


Thanks.

@rhitwick congrats!


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 8, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Cool. Congrats buddy. Welcome to the club. Keep shooting


Hey, just noticed, you use the same cam too!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2013)

Congrats rhitwick  ....happy clicking


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanx guys. hope I can match up with the machine


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Thanx guys. hope I can match up with the machine


So when do I get a demo?


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 10, 2013)

Surakund Mela 2013 - a colorful traditional craft festival of India that showcases the finest handlooms, handicrafts, authentic fragrances & flavours of rich Indian cuisines. It is held in the backdrop of the lake, during the spring season, every year from February 1–15 in Surajkund, Faridabad, Haryana. 

Yesterday I visited this beautiful place and clicked as much as possible. Here on this thread I am posting select pics as there are over 100+ pics and it is not feasible to post all pics here. Complete set of pictures are available on this link*www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.283439318450285.63817.262302690563948&type=1&l=d19cfc8014 Requesting everyone to kindly go through the complete album! 

Here are few select photos of the crafts mela.

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8460972386/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8508/8460972386_5cdf9e1cac_z.jpg 1 (1) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8459876955/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8515/8459876955_608aca9f04_z.jpg 1 (2) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8460976438/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8232/8460976438_2373f24d05_z.jpg 1 (3) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8459871237/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8384/8459871237_9eb5eafeb5_z.jpg 1 (4) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8460976040/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8519/8460976040_12a309a0a6_z.jpg 1 (6) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8460975492/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8528/8460975492_8d7819950c_z.jpg 1 (7) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8459874645/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8459874645_4a048cb5d5_z.jpg 1 (8) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8459870429/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8459870429_3ae2b2d071_z.jpg 1 (9) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8459873345/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8518/8459873345_d78b492a90_z.jpg 1 (10) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8459869295/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8096/8459869295_0aed64cfe8_z.jpg 1 (11) by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 10, 2013)

anmolksharma said:


> Surakund Mela 2013 - a colorful traditional craft festival of India that showcases the finest handlooms, handicrafts, authentic fragrances & flavours of rich Indian cuisines. It is held in the backdrop of the lake, during the spring season, every year from February 1–15 in Surajkund, Faridabad, Haryana.
> 
> Yesterday I visited this beautiful place and clicked as much as possible. Here on this thread I am posting select pics as there are over 100+ pics and it is not feasible to post all pics here. Complete set of pictures are available on this link*www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.283439318450285.63817.262302690563948&type=1&l=d19cfc8014 Requesting everyone to kindly go through the complete album!



Nice photos, I love how your photos are sharp and contrasty;  What camera ?
The 3rd, Cycle & camera in mirror ones are the best for me.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 10, 2013)

@ Congrats rhitwick on your purchase. We are up to a few more brilliant shots from you.  BTW, how much did your purchase cost you?
@ Anmol: Nice captures buddy.

BTW, I now have a blog running, the first step of a rather long game plan. Check it out here @ Metro Greens: Journey of a plant lover. Comments and Critics invited.
I'm not too much experienced with blogger, so any suggestions are heartily welcome.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 10, 2013)

Some shots from Bangalore Aero show ..


1 :Flares

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8390/8458039625_5e18dc38fe_c.jpg

2 : Russian Knights flying Sukhoi Su 27

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8527/8459148796_df194e9644_c.jpg

3:HAL LCH (light combat helicopter)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8515/8458033751_b68a6e6ea1_c.jpg

4:Red bull team 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8245/8458023483_04b9bf33e6_c.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 10, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> @ Congrats rhitwick on your purchase. We are up to a few more brilliant shots from you.  BTW, how much did your purchase cost you?


Thanx.

It costed me 32994/-

I hope I can match up to its level.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 10, 2013)

@anmol those are some awesomeeee shots
@master Nice shots ...those flares are scaryyy!


----------



## mastervk (Feb 10, 2013)

@serpent..thanks ..ya but will be useful when heat seeking missile is fired


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 11, 2013)

posting here after long time, checked last few pages, there are very nice snaps from everyone

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8376/8417320165_f5d2527711.jpg
Sunset over Graz by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8398189173_602750e255.jpg
Graz, Schlossberg by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ Amazing, I yield to take pics like that one day 

PS: You visit some amazing places, work I take it? Or just vacation?


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice shots, there, Kapil.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2013)

awesome shots kapil


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 11, 2013)

thanks all 

@ tkin: i am doing doctoral studies in Bonn. Sometimes I get chance to travel nearby places.


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

kjuvale said:


> thanks all
> 
> @ tkin: i am doing doctoral studies in Bonn. Sometimes I get chance to travel nearby places.


Ah nice, in which subject?


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 11, 2013)

tkin said:


> Ah nice, in which subject?



in Pharmaceutical Chemistry .


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

kjuvale said:


> in Pharmaceutical Chemistry .


Great


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 11, 2013)

@kjuvale - Those are great photos, is it a hdr ?

Thats the closest I could get, Couldn't defocus the cage anymore.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8911&d=1360603638


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2013)

^^ Ugly bird 

Nice photography though


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 11, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @kjuvale - Those are great photos, is it a hdr ?



First one is not HDR, though, shadows and highlights are adjusted in lightroom. Second one is HDR.
this is one more HDR attempt from me, tried to capture Bonn university building in the evening. 

*farm7.staticflickr.com/6089/6107739792_44aaaa11e4.jpg
Bonn University by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## digitfan (Feb 12, 2013)

mastervk nice captures but the angles were not good.Still nice try. 
anmolksharma your third picture is the best.
Gen.Libeb sorry but bad photo.Subject is missing.We dont understand what you are trying to show in the bird?I mean any specific body parts? Please try again.

Kjuvale long time no see.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2013)

kjuvale said:


> First one is not HDR, though, shadows and highlights are adjusted in lightroom. Second one is HDR.
> this is one more HDR attempt from me, tried to capture Bonn university building in the evening.
> 
> *farm7.staticflickr.com/6089/6107739792_44aaaa11e4.jpg
> Bonn University by Kjuvale, on Flickr


*encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTmoRhaaHFEziJ_pf5JoMTMzoq_cU9fcrF9AZHrt1Hx5npMCSYYvQ


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2013)

kjuvale said:


> First one is not HDR, though, shadows and highlights are adjusted in lightroom. Second one is HDR.
> this is one more HDR attempt from me, tried to capture Bonn university building in the evening.
> 
> *farm7.staticflickr.com/6089/6107739792_44aaaa11e4.jpg
> Bonn University by Kjuvale, on Flickr



:O Awesome


----------



## quan chi (Feb 12, 2013)

kjuvale said:


> posting here after long time, checked last few pages, there are very nice snaps from everyone


Welcome back mate. Btw why dont you post yours "Doors to the hidden world","Starnberger See" & "effil tower" those are some wonderful shots! 

Btw heres another one from the same album.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8372/8450441825_19574f1ed4_c.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 13, 2013)

@Kjuvale great shots. Love the sky in the last one. Perfect HDR effect, nothing extra like some people do

Posting after a long time, nothing spl

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8508/8469229787_bea35503db_z.jpg
IMG_5329.jpg by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8523/8469229209_ed4bd5f604_z.jpg
tree bark by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8227/8469228307_582068f943_z.jpg
ducks by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2013)

prashant posted twice  I liked 1st shot


Kapil's shots are really superb


----------



## theserpent (Feb 13, 2013)

So in HDR Shots.. we have to click 3 pics(-2,0,+2)
But say i am clicking a building people are moving around...wont that people come out weird while combining the pics?


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 13, 2013)

^Yes that'll do. You can't click HDR photos of moving people. Few softwares like Photomatix can correct slight changes but drastic changes can't handled.

Basically, you are taking 3 photos of same objec in same posture. So, moving objects are not ideal for HDR.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey guys, what software can be used to easily create HDR photos after I take the three shots?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2013)

tkin u can use photoshop or photomatrix


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> tkin u can use photoshop or photomatrix


Don't have photoshop, have lightroom though, also I need the tool to be as easy to use as possible. I'll try "Acquiring" photomatix


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2013)

photomatrix many people dont like....its sureshot way of creating HDR...I mean automatic way...just add 3 pics and u get HDR


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks all 



quan chi said:


> Welcome back mate. Btw why dont you post yours "Doors to the hidden world","Starnberger See" & "effil tower" those are some wonderful shots!



Posting these images, though, I dont like my editing of "Doors to the hidden world". I think i went too ahead in editing it. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8187/8419953220_b87043f66d.jpg
Doors to the hidden world ! by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8424/7843944286_017eac3d48.jpg
Starnberger See by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8429/7776528734_8ab879db17.jpg
Eiffel Tower by Kjuvale, on Flickr

@ theserpent : for HDR i am also using Photomatrix, i find it better than Photoshop. In photomatrix you can try to remove any movements in images, although it doesnt work always.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 13, 2013)

@prashant: Liked the first and last image. The second one, is too oversaturated to my liking.
@Kapil: Superb shots! Stanberger See and Eiffel Tower. Somewhat, to my preferences, I don't like black and white photos. Maybe, I don't have that artistic temperament to appraise such shots. So, no comments on that. The Eiffel Tower is an epic shot. Nice.

@ Kapil: OMG! You have so many shots like those posted above in your flickr profile. Salzburg and Coffee and chilli are nice ones. Perfect lighting and composition of the shots.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 13, 2013)

@kjuvale that picture has a mystical feeling to it.Naming is proper too.The editing may have small flaws but its not bad infact it successfully conveys your idea to the viewer.Btw what place is that?

marvelousprashant your last picture is good.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 13, 2013)

@tkin, digitfan - thanks for your comments on the bird photo.
@kjuvale - starnberger & Eiffel tower are great. A bit too much sharpening on the first one for me.  Can you guys link your photos in such a way so that we see the larger versions here  ?   I mean its boring to click on each photo to open up the larger version.
@marvelousprashant - I like the 1st and 2nd one.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Hey guys, what software can be used to easily create HDR photos after I take the three shots?


photomatrix is good..There are other s/w also.
You can also use plugins(like topaz/nik) for creating HDR which can be used with lightroom and photoshop..These plugins also support creating HDR from single RAW image (though 3 or 6 is better)..


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

mastervk said:


> photomatrix is good..There are other s/w also.
> You can also use plugins(like topaz/nik) for creating HDR which can be used with lightroom and photoshop..These plugins also support creating HDR from single RAW image (though 3 or 6 is better)..


My FZ150 takes RAW, so RAW+plugins+Lightroom? Single shot HDR? Would be useful for existing pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2013)

@gen.libeb the larger pictures are restricted here coz it takes lots of time to fully load the page...we used to post before but then we mutually decided that we will post 640x480 size mostly


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 14, 2013)

eyes like a shutter, mind like a lens !




[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8473719644/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8384/8473719644_9d284258e7_z.jpg DSC_524 - Copy - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Exactly what is the subject of this photo? Nothing in foreground, weird.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> My FZ150 takes RAW, so RAW+plugins+Lightroom? Single shot HDR? Would be useful for existing pics.



IMO DxO Optics Pro will be better


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Exactly what is the subject of this photo? Nothing in foreground, weird.



Agree. Although I think its okay once in a while. Who knows, somebody might just find this the perfect picture to express something "profound" about life. On facebook


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 14, 2013)

Please critique.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8947&d=1360860642


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2013)

I like the shot of anmolksharma...at least its something new then same birds and landscapes everytime ....I would encourage u all to play with ur cam ...try smoke photography, black & white, product shots, bokeh,water drops,...

isnt photography about creativity


----------



## quan chi (Feb 14, 2013)

anmolksharma are you advertising for docomo? 
Gen.Libeb the picture is good but i feel something is missing.I am no expert therefore just a guess that it may be due to improper selection of location,exposure or style.


----------



## arian29 (Feb 15, 2013)

My trip to the kumbh...

*picasaweb.google.com/1092617743666...&authkey=Gv1sRgCM7Wj7HptYSuYA&feat=directlink


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 15, 2013)

quan chi said:


> Gen.Libeb the picture is good but i feel something is missing.I am no expert therefore just a guess that it may be due to improper selection of location,exposure or style.



I get a feeling that the pic would be better if cropped to widescreen ratio somelthing like 16:9 removing a bit of water from the bottom.


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 15, 2013)

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8476318764/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8243/8476318764_67f5210d17_z.jpg DSC_6777 by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8475230523/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8527/8475230523_2dc1419517_z.jpg DSC_6783 - Copy_8767_1234_temp by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8475230435/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8106/8475230435_41798a3b85_z.jpg DSC_6787 by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]

_Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen ~ Winston Churchill._

High res on /Click here



Gen.Libeb said:


> Nice photos, I love how your photos are sharp and contrasty;  What camera ?
> The 3rd, Cycle & camera in mirror ones are the best for me.



Thanks. It's Nikon D3100.


----------



## mastervk (Feb 15, 2013)

@anmol nice pics..

some pics from aero show exhibition

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8388/8476520022_e9aab03e61_c.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8508/8476525350_f1e271c669_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8476541380_07a5061e1a_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8510/8475446809_6c0fb4a86c_c.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 15, 2013)

@ anmolksharma : Liked your first and third photo with nice light bokeh in background.
@mastervk: 2nd pic is nice. In 3rd one don't know what something is missing. 

here are some form me, I took those form a ship, somewhere near to Geneva:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8095/8476418498_937388f3c0.jpg
Flying Maschine by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8372/8476418222_57fba5b164.jpg
Flying Maschine by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 16, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8382/8478021947_3a49734198_z.jpg
DSC_7798 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8226/8479110192_c716d9542e_z.jpg
DSC_7720 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8517/8478022383_ef83943b5d_z.jpg
DSC_7718 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8478022663_65596457d3_z.jpg
DSC_7559 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8094/8478022851_1fe3111e73_z.jpg
DSC_7516 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

For high res please click here


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 16, 2013)

Some nice work there, Anmol. You've done superb selective colouring.
That rose is also nice.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 16, 2013)

@ quan chi,  pranav0091 - Thanks for your comments.  About the 16:9 part,  Do you guys shoot with a fixed aspect ratio  or do you change the aspect ratio while shooting as per the photograph needs it ?

@kjuvale - Those plane shots are great.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 17, 2013)

@Gen: I usually shoot at the default setting of 4:3, just keeping care to shoot slightly more than I need so that even if later I feel like cropping, I have leeway. That being said, its not often that I crop pics...

@anmol. Nice pics. I wonder how the selective coloring would have looked if applied only on the faces..


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2013)

@anmol ur music series is very nice..loved all of them...selective coloring is ok ok..4th one with 2 guys is good

@mastervk u have used blurring in wrong place I suppose...other models r good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 18, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8085/8485866698_d0b8153b3b.jpg
Bridge - Black &amp; White by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8529/8485867136_5f2d2eee9e_z.jpg
sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8528/8485867354_634cf8bb01.jpg
yellow hibiscus by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 18, 2013)

@prashant: Bridge is a very nice snap


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 18, 2013)

@marvelousprashant - The first photo is great.  The colours look great on the 2nd but I'd clone out those people & is it me or is the tower slightly tilted.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 19, 2013)

That sunset is nice. Good pink tint all over the sky. Good work Prashant.


----------



## lm2k (Feb 19, 2013)

quan chi said:


> ^^Yea i know that.Its a general rule and works most of the time. But everytime it does not works especially if there are multiple subjects.Sometimes you have to decide yourself.



Oh sorry sir , i missed u r post. Same with me , too many subjects always cause confusion.Saw u r pics very nice , the boat in the golden waters is great one.


@Gen.Libeb - very nice sunset. horizion placed wisely but some thing in the foreground wud hav made it more dramatic. also did u try a longer exposure here?

@anmolksharma - i liked the last one u posted.

@marvelousprashant - sunset shot is very nice, is it hdr? n the black n white bridge also.


some of mine
a Flak cannon
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8242/8489040300_20c5ff382e_b_d.jpg

beetle found in the capsicum leaf
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8252/8487944897_4f78b700ce_b_d.jpg

underneath
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8515/8487955613_cfa64e4823_b_d.jpg

Damdi mosque
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8487950083_f8759cefe7_b_d.jpg

HDRI of 3 images @ -2, 0 and +2 ev.

........


----------



## anmolksharma (Feb 19, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8104/8488679897_153c4afaee_z.jpg
179283_288427261284824_317438445_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8519/8489777302_2412374e3f_z.jpg
69603_288427357951481_1111711643_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8366/8489777416_64a0d39ea1_z.jpg
11107_288427414618142_87384417_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8109/8489777428_9a6bb92c5e_z.jpg
8630_288427311284819_31779367_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 19, 2013)

^
Now, I guess, you are overdoing the selective coloring technique :>


----------



## digitfan (Feb 20, 2013)

^^agreed
lm2k your third pic is wonderful.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

@lm2k. 2nd and 3rd pics are very nice.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 20, 2013)

@ LM2K: I liked your third and fourth pics. The Damdi Mosque doesn't look like an HDR image.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 20, 2013)

@lm2k - That last shot doesn't at all looks like an HDR.  It'd look better with more contrast but thats just my personal preference.



lm2k said:


> @Gen.Libeb - very nice sunset. horizion placed wisely but some thing in the foreground wud hav made it more dramatic. also did u try a longer exposure here?........


Didn't have a tripod or anywhere to place the camera for a long exposure with that photo.
But this one is with a long exposure taken sometime last year, Didn't come out as expected though. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9068&d=1361381351


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 20, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8505/8491966473_00e069b19b_c.jpg
Moon by Naveen.Sharma, on Flickr

Purchased FujiFilm HS30EXR a few days back and this is my first Moon Shot. Trying my hands first time and I don't know much about photography. I subscribed to this thread a few months back, going through it and learning a lot of things.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone
@im2k: it isn't HDR. 
BTW you should have taken the pic from front. HDR would have enabled you to get perfect exposure for outer walls an well as interiors

@gen : last one is slightly overexposed and too much empty space. This scene is perfect for panorama

another one from me
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8525/8484774413_21aa53373a_z.jpg
sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

I wanted to shoot this scene as HDR but after processing, non HDR version looked better 
I set the White balance to Tungesten to get bluish sky and overall evening feel. I think nac had discussed this some time ago in a different thread


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Thanks everyone
> @im2k: it isn't HDR.
> BTW you should have taken the pic from front. HDR would have enabled you to get perfect exposure for outer walls an well as interiors
> 
> ...


What tool do you use to process?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Feb 21, 2013)

@tkin Lightroom


----------



## tkin (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @tkin Lightroom


Hmm, gotta check out the filters, I use paint.net mostly, but it has its limits


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

Playing with Sauce and a knife

Murder Knife 1 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-L4zruvJXD9s/USXSFGebZtI/AAAAAAAAIuE/tH02tuaihZU/s640/DSC_6973.JPG

Murder Knife 2 (tried zoomin effect)
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-xlrlpmK44iQ/USXSGKal2iI/AAAAAAAAIuM/muyddxSORDk/s512/DSC_6974.JPG

Any suggestions to improve the composition or the picture itself is welcome ...trying to be creative


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 21, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8527/8493685925_88d55959cd_c.jpg
Honey Bee by Naveen.Sharma, on Flickr

Honey Bee 

Any suggestions?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

@naveen ur shot is soo perfect that it dont need a suggestion


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 21, 2013)

@Naveen: Superb pic, though a bit grainy.


----------



## lm2k (Feb 21, 2013)

@digitfan, @tkin ,@CyberKID - thank you.
@marvelousprashant - it was a hdri, image taken @ 0EV had underexposed walls and foreground. In photomatix i ended up doing it like that coz i didnt like the inbuilt presets(pinterly/grunde). shooting from front was not an option coz there were many dried tree branches in the frame from that angle. Nice pic from u r side BTW with very neat editing. 
@Naveen.S - the bee shot is brilliant and sharp. very nice.
@sujoyp - second one looks nice, i wonder what wud a white pillo/(stained) wud do if arranged in a image like that.BTW hoe u got that background?
@Gen.Libeb - nice but i wud have cropped it around 15% from top n included some of those stones or a little lower perspective angle.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2013)

@im2k ...That pillow idea is nice....but I have to wash that pillow cover after doing all this   that background is a wooden  brown door which became reddish due to saturation


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 21, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @gen : last one is slightly overexposed and too much empty space. This scene is perfect for panorama


Yeah, I don't really like that photo. couldn't get it right, the left part was too dark & the right part was bright.  May be I should have taken 2 different shots & merged them.
Some day I'll go there again & give another try.
btw your sunset photo is great.

@Naveen.S  Your both pics are great, only if you could get rid of the noise in that bee pic.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 22, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8236/8497683574_4a5a7b69d2.jpg
Oh where's my food by serpentakshay, on Flickr


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 22, 2013)

CyberKID said:
			
		

> @Naveen: Superb pic, though a bit grainy.





			
				Gen.Libeb said:
			
		

> @Naveen.S Your both pics are great, only if you could get rid of the noise in that bee pic.



Thanx everyone for comments. It looks like I have used wrong settings. I didn't even notice noise before seeing your comments.  I am new to photography and there is lot to learn.

I am not experienced enough to comment on any of your clicks. Just learning through your discussions on various photography aspects. This thread has 7100+ posts. hmmm....


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 22, 2013)

^
You dont need to be a pro to comment on the pics buddy .. Just express your views , thats all. Its not that we are all pro-photographers


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/83a67109-071b-4222-b7a8-97587babcab1_zps03c16913.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2013)

@abhidev looking nice...did u try to increase saturation a bit?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2013)

lm2k said:


> Oh sorry sir , i missed u r post. Same with me , too many subjects always cause confusion.Saw u r pics very nice , the boat in the golden waters is great one.


Thank you.
@sujoyp nice try.
@Gen.Libeb your post 7168.Sorry i will only say a good subject messed up badly.It could have been a wonderful shot!
@Naveen really a good and a clear shot.
@marvelousprashant post 7170 is really cool!

*s8.postimage.org/bey9swi45/8451522514_eb05e3505_c.jpg
picture sharing


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

yea...i know I overdid it  ...what s/w do u guys use for editing pics??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 24, 2013)

@theserpent - the squirrel is cool & with the tree its looks great  , but that background, its way too bright & gets distracting, 
@abhidev - nice, though it could be better.  Reminds me of a similar photo I took earlier.  Here it is

I didn't really wanted to pots to be visible.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9127&d=1361717481


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 24, 2013)

^ Those Zinnia's are really looking good in bunches. Though, a bit low on light.

Got my phone repaired after a month. Was missing it very much.
Some shots, I took today.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8391/8503170717_ef7a25cb09_z.jpg
24022013057 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8520/8504279080_fdbec1142f_z.jpg
24022013055 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8505/8504279534_49829232b3_z.jpg
24022013050 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8243/8503171523_65ac1a2680_z.jpg
24022013043 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Feb 26, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb - lovely flowers.a bit under exposed though .Did u grew them u r self?
@CyberKID - i liked the rose ,but some how it appearrs that the rose is blooming on a different plant coz of the leaves. Also looking at those buds i think u shud try a time lapse for that , like a video showing gradual opening of the flower. u can use lapse.jar. it wud be worth trying.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8529/8507550594_1bd8f448af_b_d.jpg

A brinjal , grew it in my garden,. camera - SE elm, twilite portrait , cloudy white balance. software used- topaz detail to sharpen it a bit.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8096/8510600666_fe8981caa7_b_d.jpg

camera -SX150is. using a macro converter. this one is smaller bee(doesnt byte)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8088/8507544300_80cbd0ec5b_b_d.jpg

camera -SX150is. using a macro converter.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

^^ last shot is nice what is macro converter


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2013)

yaah even I am interested...whats this macro convertor for SX150...the results are nice..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 27, 2013)

@ CyberKID -  nice shots, the flowers are cool but the backgrounds aren't looking good on any of them.
@lm2k - The 3rd one is great. With the 1st I think  the flower shouldn't be in the frame & instead you should have focused only on the brinjal.
my flower shot is not at my home, was at a public place. I thought it was overexposed !!


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 27, 2013)

@ lm2k, Gen.Libeb, thanks for your comments guys.
@lm2k: To clear out the confusion, the leaf you're seeing is that of the jasmine or chameli. Actually, the stem of that rose was so thin that the flower bud drooped, so, I had no choice but to get support from that chameli stem. The leaf, you're seeing just below the rose bud is one chameli leaf, I arranged to provide support to that rose bud. And thanks for that time lapse video app. Even, I like those time lapse videos, saw those on some infotainment channels. I'll surely give it a try, if the app works on my phone. Your last capture, is actually looking nice, though, the round pale background, to me looks distracting.
@Gen.Libeb: Sorry mate, can't do anything with the backgrounds. My playground is my small roof, so, can't help.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 27, 2013)

@cyberkid the rose has come out really good


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks, @theserpent.


----------



## lm2k (Feb 27, 2013)

theserpent said:


> what is macro converter


any magnifying glass. A simple magnifing glass stopped down to 15% of its diameter(as in my case) that wud allow us to zoom in optically towards the subject and get a closer macro even from a safe distance(1 feet in my case)

@theserpent, @Gen.Libeb, @sujoyp - thnx.
@CyberKID - thnx. C6 is symbian so java wud work, u may need to build u r lite-tent for the time lapse.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 27, 2013)

@lm2k: Got the time lapse app installed. Though the Lapse Basic app is working, the Lapse Advance is giving a Nullpointer Exception, while trying to access the video. Will try it once I get to Delhi, and post the results.


----------



## lm2k (Feb 27, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> @lm2k: Got the time lapse app installed. Though the Lapse Basic app is working, the Lapse Advance is giving a Nullpointer Exception, while trying to access the video. Will try it once I get to Delhi, and post the results.



we just have to make the camera click a foto at a interval(according to the time required for the flower to open up frm bud) pc app like startrails.exe wud take care of the frames .Try it in u r time.


----------



## anmolksharma (Mar 1, 2013)

Clicked at my college's fest

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8392/8519139996_5c847de938_z.jpg
532978_290102531117297_926504092_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8250/8519175264_0af95c06e2_z.jpg
285289_290095461118004_234834045_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8097/8519175244_3fd9afda6e_z.jpg
1911_290095454451338_1136254112_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr

more fest photos *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=29...0563948.-2207520000.1362155051&type=3&theater

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=29...40562983.60650.262302690563948&type=1&theater

*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=29...40562983.60650.262302690563948&type=3&theater

tips for improvement please


----------



## anmolksharma (Mar 3, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8515/8521170679_2a1719ab22_z.jpg
lock and key by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 3, 2013)

That's a nice shot, Anmol.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 3, 2013)

some help here please: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/170966-tamron-sigma-lens-dealer-mumbai.html


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2013)

Few from me...

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-gLsqP3oDFyE/UTSsTnWxmwI/AAAAAAAA2GA/a8EGjQa1llM/s800/IMG_0076.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-QJaeLdR9nuU/UTSsV7PGB4I/AAAAAAAA2GA/MpNPx2lSwXk/s640/IMG_0079.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HyqG-Xbzis4/UTSsXVGT33I/AAAAAAAA2GA/g39SllmhMmo/s800/IMG_0082.JPG

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-KnfKTgLaPms/UTSsgbEIXBI/AAAAAAAA2GA/65P5ipe4934/s640/IMG_0097.JPG


----------



## theserpent (Mar 4, 2013)

nice shots rithwik


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 4, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Few from me...


Love the first one. What cam ?


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 4, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Love the first one. What cam ?



Canon 600D


----------



## lm2k (Mar 5, 2013)

@anmolksharma - nice shot.
@rhitwick  - first one is great. but it needs some Photoshopping. clone stamp the green stock cutting the flower , add vignette n a lomo effect.


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice shots rhitwick. The first one is nice, the second one I suppose an opening dalhia bud, is also a good shot.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 5, 2013)

Guys I need an advice.

I use *Paint.net* for post processing jobs but I find that it does not support RAW files.
Is there any free and good image processing tool which can process RAW files?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 5, 2013)

Best tool is Lightroom but it isn't free.

Free ones are pretty basic. Adobe CS2 was free some time ago. Not sure if it still is


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 5, 2013)

How about GIMP ?


----------



## lm2k (Mar 5, 2013)

rhitwick said:


> Guys I need an advice.
> 
> I use *Paint.net* for post processing jobs but I find that it does not support RAW files.
> Is there any free and good image processing tool which can process RAW files?



canon digital photo professional that comes in a cd with the canon dslrs or raw supported cameras. Most of the canon guys prefer it.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 5, 2013)

^^ DPP is extremely good for basic stuff.. 

Advanced RAW editing >>>> Photoshop Raw.


----------



## anmolksharma (Mar 8, 2013)

A cigarette is a pipe with a fire at one end and a fool at the other. Quit Smoking! It kills...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8108/8538894387_4b1f78b400_z.jpg
527725_420063794723054_961467018_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice punchline @Anmol. We need creative people like you in the industry. At the other end of the Ministry of Public Health, are sitting fools, who do not know anything about their job. Their only concern is getting the buck.


----------



## aadi007 (Mar 10, 2013)

Some of my first shots - still learning.
Need some suggestions on how to improve.








Can someone tell me how to display the images in the body of the message rather than attachments?


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 10, 2013)

Upload ur images into imgur.com copy paste the image link and post it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 10, 2013)

^ Buddy, your pics are good in general, so I'm only gonna put the ctitique here 

1) The pollen stick is out of focus, and it looks like you were photographing a flower that was higher than you. So maybe it'd be better to take this shot from the side, so that you can get some sort of focus for the pollen grains too. Also advisable is to shoot later in the evening, the sun is a bit too harsh here.

2) Again, harsh sun. Maybe go for tighter framing and slightly sideways angle. 

3) No comments.

4) This one is a nice shot. Not much to improve IMO, maybe, just maybe, use picasa to straighten the image a tiny bit. You could try this experiment though it needs a tripod or having the camera placed firmly on some support. Get the aperture to be very small at some thing like f18 or lower. Then basically experiment with the image exposure duration until you get a shot with proper exposure. The benefit here is that you get the lights to sparkle like this:-
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8385/8545969568_9acd80c5e7_z.jpg
IMG_1966 by pranav0091, on Flickr

Don't be disheartened by the critique. Since the pics are decently good enough to start off, I just focused on the negatives here (negatives according to me) 

And regarding how to get images to show inline, I upload them to flickr and use their "share" option. Then choose BBCode with a resolution thats not too large or small like 640 

@ Anmol: Nice pic. Very good use of the selective coloring technique


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2013)

@aadi: Nice shots dude.
You in Calcutta? That SBI.....!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 11, 2013)

@aadi007  -  The SBI shot is pretty cool.  The flower shots are decent but none really stand out. What camera?

Nothing special here. Just wanted to see what I get if I left the camera facing the sky with a longer exposure. Some of this could be noise ?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9373&d=1362943657


----------



## aadi007 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks everyone for your feedback.

I was just experimenting with my new canon 600D.

@pranav - buddy, thanks a lot. I will try a few flower shots this weekend and upload here. Will try out the technique you mentioned. What do you mean by straightening - "use picasa to straighten the image a tiny bit"?
@ithehappy - I was in Kolkata for the last week. I do not stay here but it is my home town 
@Gen.Libeb - thanks buddy.

The SBI shot was taken from a moving boat on the Ganges in handheld at ISO 1600 and shutter speed of 1/20 or something. The IS seems to be good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 16, 2013)

nice shot pranav

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8230/8554357824_4eecdaee6d_z.jpg
sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8384/8556831669_0d71bcbf39_z.jpg
Yellow n Pink Hibiscus by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 16, 2013)

After long time, Prashant. Those two are marvelous shots as always. I think, if you had taken a front shot of the hibiscus, that would have been simply awesome.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 16, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> After long time, Prashant. Those two are marvelous shots as always. I think, if you had taken a front shot of the hibiscus, that would have been simply awesome.



thanks. Took some shots from front too but they were not properly focused as it was dark. The plant was taller than me and I was taking blind shots without looking at viewfinder


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2013)

hey guys anybody tried self portrait using timer....I took some shots but none of them came good....how do i focus my eyes when i cant see the viewfinder....any ideas 

ex

*picasaweb.google.com/105078051736806236360/January202013#5855990449343533730


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 16, 2013)

Set camera to Cont AF and take multiple shots with timer (intervalometer) This way camera will focus after taking each shot and only 1st image will be out of focus.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 16, 2013)

@ marvelousprashant  The 1st shot is cool, the colours are great. The 2nd shot.. not so much for me,  the light on the flower doesn't go well with the blue background, the wires on the left top don't help either.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 16, 2013)

@ aadi: I meant that you could try using picasa to set the horizon to be parallel to the photo-frame... But it could be just my eyes tricking me that the photo appears tilted...

@ prashant: very nice first pic 

@sujoy: I'm not able to access the pic buddy...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 16, 2013)

Quick question guys : Is there any advantage shooting RAW with a point and shoot camera ?   I post process most of my photos with photoshop & I really like what I can do with layers,  I tried a little with Adobe camera raw   (new with this) & I liked the White balance fix but everything else I can do with jpegs plus no layers with RAW files .


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2013)

@adi you can check this link for the image  The eye got totally out of focus body is in focus although

*picasaweb.google.com/105078051736806236360/January202013#5855990449343533730

prashant ur idea will not work for eye...i got the body in focus...check the pic


@gen.libeb   RAW is good if u r really ok with all that hassle of converting,and manually procesing....i find it very boring and shoot only jpegs


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 17, 2013)

How about taking a trial shot at the desired pose, and then manually setting the AF point to focus there (face/eye) for the next shot?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2013)

@pranav ....yes I tried that too..i tried it with back lcd screen and set a 10 sec timer soo I can settle...but focus on eye is too difficult


----------



## nac (Mar 17, 2013)

Prashant, First one is good, but WB can be little more warmer...

Sujoy, I have tried some with my compact. Since it has more DOF than DSLRs, I get sharp (I don't have the luxury of focusing on a small thing like eye with my cam) images. I turn on the face recognition option when I take self portrait.

I watched a self portrait video a few months ago, you can try this...

If you have mask (or you can make one, like a celebrity masks). Hang it in a place where you want it, focus in the eye with the help of AF (you can use AF lock or switch to MF from AF after focusing the eye). Set 10 seconds or more, so that you don't have to rush... Remove the mask, and pose for your self portrait.

Write back if it works...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm the mask idea is good...I can try that 

BTW guys what do you think if I set f11-f16 on my cam I am sure everything will be in focus...soo maybe eye will also be in focus...just like nac said what he did with his P&S


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 17, 2013)

Please critique

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9472&d=1363496168


----------



## anmolksharma (Mar 17, 2013)

A camera and a dream can take you anywhere

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8507/8563382385_ea661d1c52_z.jpg
625417_298573970270153_2077882425_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Hmm the mask idea is good...I can try that
> 
> BTW guys what do you think if I set f11-f16 on my cam I am sure everything will be in focus...soo maybe eye will also be in focus...just like nac said what he did with his P&S



That would be nice. Remove the background and add some bokeh later on probably


----------



## lm2k (Mar 17, 2013)

@marvelousprashant - u cud hav got rid of the cable in the hibiscus shot . first one is nice BTW.


tried a portrait
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8525/8562422156_a8d36735b9_z.jpg

kamera- canon sx150is.exposure program - Av, F5.6 for 1/100 sec at 200iso from 336mm focal length(35mm eq) software -LR

n some flowers , recently brot from nursery.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8094/8543270535_8419f4df26_z.jpg
kamera- canon sx150is.exposure program - Av, F3.4 for 1/320 sec at 80iso from 28mm focal length(35mm eq) software -LR

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8383/8547221267_3037198efc_z.jpg
kamera- camon sx150is.exposure program - Av, F3.4 for 1/450 sec at 80iso from 28mm focal length(35mm eq) software -LR

any coments or critics r welcome


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 18, 2013)

I like the cat. Last shot has too many shadows


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2013)

@im2k cat and 2nd flower is nice....I liked the flower more actually


----------



## lm2k (Mar 18, 2013)

@marvelousprashant, @sujoyp - thank you.
@marvelousprashant - in the last shot of 3 roses i wanted to try selective lighting to prioritize the flowers according to their appearance , the time was evening but may be i think it didn't work. i tried to fix shadows in LR but it just enhanced details under it, later added a vignette .


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 18, 2013)

One (two) of my latest blooms. Got these blooming after three months of sowing the seeds, and after a wait of 5 days. These beauties started blooming around last tuesday, and would bloom when I left for office and would close up before me entering my house. Somehow, I caught and captured these yesterday.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8516/8569194728_32266d0fca_z.jpg
17032013160 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

@lm2k: I wonder how you get that cat strike a pose for you?
That pink rose is actually looking nice. IMO, you could have tried capturing it somewhere in the morning (i think you've captured it in the evening), or somewhere in the shade. The sunlight, is actually creating a distracting effect, as it is unevenly falling on the flowers/petals.

@ Gen.Libeb: That white bougainvillea is giving a pretty soothing effect to the eyes. Nice capture!


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2013)

Cyberkid, Vibrant flower...

Lm2k, I liked the last one more than others. And IQ is good...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 20, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> @ Gen.Libeb: That white bougainvillea is giving a pretty soothing effect to the eyes. Nice capture!


Wow..  You know the names of the flowers,  I had no idea what it was.   Thanks for the comments.
Your flower is cool but as a photo... don't really find it interesting. (the cut off flower & the angle at which the photo is taken  could be improved)

@lm2k - The first 2 are quite good.. specially the cat one.


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Wow..  You know the names of the flowers,  I had no idea what it was.   Thanks for the comments.



That because I am a gardener, by hobby.


> Your flower is cool but as a photo... don't really find it interesting. (the cut off flower & the angle at which the photo is taken  could be improved)


I agree with the second part. Even I found it hard to select one (the best) from a number of shots I took. As for the first part, I'd rather say, you ought to see this flower (Ghazania) in real. It's a delight to look at, as these come in dozens of colours, and even a single flower has about 5-6 colours.


----------



## lm2k (Mar 20, 2013)

@CyberKID @nac @Gen.Libeb - thnx
@CyberKID - i had just given that cat her favourate thing (a cup of shrikhand in this case) some how she stayed long enough for me to click a couple of snaps.
also is there a website u use to find the botnical names of u r garden plants? coz i too hav some but we just call them like " lal fool ka paudha" or so. also i agree with what Gen.Libeb said abt the flowers. they r beautiful but i wud hav loved to see the second one also or just a single one in a frame.


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 20, 2013)

lm2k said:


> also is there a website u use to find the botnical names of u r garden plants? coz i too hav some but we just call them like " lal fool ka paudha" or so. also i agree with what Gen.Libeb said abt the flowers. they r beautiful but i wud hav loved to see the second one also or just a single one in a frame.


Actually, these are not botanical names, but common names, though, most common names are derivatives of the botanical names. In case you want to know more, you can visit Flowers of India. It's an extensive database for plants. Also, you can try using google image search. I use it sometimes when I can't find info about a plant.
As for the other flowers, here you go. The photos I'm posting here belong to the same plant, the lightest one (yellow flower) was about five days old, the medium coloured one was about 3 days old, and the darkest one was just one day old.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8225/8575598324_a9ea260d4f_z.jpg
17032013159 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8377/8574506767_a6e2f188ec_z.jpg
17032013156 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## AJ ADI (Mar 21, 2013)

ins-ani said:


> "got a cam? Want to use it? Don't know how how to? Sitting idle..."
> well..thats how you identify a potential wanna-be-photographer.
> 
> Many of us will be having interest in photography and here's an opportunity to share our experiences.
> ...



hey man i need your help..........................................

Please suggest me a camera under 16k........i know that it is too low...
But i am a beginner and i want to start with a p&s camera.
How would rate to this cam:
Canon powershot sx500is.

Help me


----------



## toofan (Mar 21, 2013)

Friends,


In starting of this month, we were in strike so I used this time in taking few photographs. Sharing with you guys for Critiques and comments.


D90+ 35-70mm(reversed) + On camera Flash.  thanks..


1. Jeena-Marna Saath Saath.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8368/8578148544_cb14e2b46a_b.jpg
_DSC8454 by toofan.v, on Flickr


2. Ok starting my day!
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8248/8578148478_0690e5d4e7_b.jpg
_DSC8465 by toofan.v, on Flickr


3. Balancing...
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8088/8577046407_9779bfb574_b.jpg
_DSC8487 by toofan.v, on Flickr


4. Opposite force..
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8520/8577046369_7392dda815_b.jpg
_DSC8500 by toofan.v, on Flickr


5. Big Big Babool..
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8530/8578148388_9643fce295_b.jpg
_DSC8514 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2013)

wow vimal bhai ...ur macros are amazing....last one with bubble is special


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 21, 2013)

@ Toofan: Superb macros mate. Though the first image, whatever it is, it's looking ugly, but, the following pictures reflect an awesome work done by you. I'm amazed at the details in the shots captured by you. Nice work.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 21, 2013)

Mother of God, those are awesome shots


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 22, 2013)

@toofan  - All shots are too good. great details.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Mar 22, 2013)

@toofan - Holy crap, those shots are incredible!! 
I went through this thread after a very long time, so here's a few oldies from my flickr stream (taken using either a Galaxy SL or Canon A3200IS):


*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/7169060681_df5816ee15_z_zps3c349dce.jpg
Full Version



This one was clicked by my fiancee. I only made colour manipulations. 
*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/6964540893_1e70735499_z_zpsb4ffcf5b.jpg
Full Version


*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/6818407014_8d4046a027_z_zps485e12ba.jpg
Full Version


*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/6818404378_52217b525b_z_zps35082f61.jpg
Full Version


*i362.photobucket.com/albums/oo67/klaw247/6817988490_55b5a6571f_z_zps160eb670.jpg
Full Version


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2013)

Great work toofan 

Klaw, Silhouette shot is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2013)

@klaw beach one and lock are great


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2013)

@toofan amazing macro


----------



## lm2k (Mar 23, 2013)

@CyberKID - thnx for the websits, i ll try it. out of the two snaps u posted i liked the first one more.
@toofan - Awsome shots , i like the sharpness and bokeh in each, third one from the top and the last one are my favourate.
@Kl@w-24 -i liked the flowers and the lock and the key shots, nice captures.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Mar 23, 2013)

Here is some of my Work.

500px / Tejas Gupta / Photos

Camera : Sony HX10V


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 24, 2013)

Some nice work there, Tejas. BTW, what is the source of that human shadow in that shot of the boot? I tried finding someone standing on the boundary wall, but couldn't.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 24, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Some nice work there, Tejas. BTW, what is the source of that human shadow in that shot of the boot? I tried finding someone standing on the boundary wall, but couldn't.



That was a great idea & photo. I'm guessing he took 2 images one with the guy & other with just his boots & then masked out the guy during post processing. Would be nice to hear from him.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2013)

yaah very innovative shot...its 2 shot for sure at the same place


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 24, 2013)

A couple of fail attempts during the weekend.
I will need some light setup & something to place the camera on to pull this off.  Needed to go to ISO 6400 to get decent exposure at shutter speed of 400.
Any suggestions ?

Camera - Canon S110
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9620&d=1364148799

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9621&d=1364148809


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Mar 25, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> That was a great idea & photo. I'm guessing he took 2 images one with the guy & other with just his boots & then masked out the guy during post processing. Would be nice to hear from him.



Yes i took 2 photos and merged them 
the Real tough part was that i had no Tripod and also it was a self shot


----------



## nac (Mar 25, 2013)

Tejas, Nice clicks...

Gen, Are those from Canon or Sony?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 25, 2013)

Gen, use flash for lower ISO


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 26, 2013)

nac said:


> Gen, Are those from Canon or Sony?


Wow! You remember.     Those are with the Canon.



marvelousprashant said:


> Gen, use flash for lower ISO


I usually hate flash & like most times I forgot my camera has a flash. The next time I should try this with a flash.  Thanks.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 28, 2013)

Happened to click couple of portraits on the occasion of Holi. Posting them.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8244/8595147797_9caf7abf9d_o.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8229/8596248424_f550899532_o.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, the bokeh . f1.8 ?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^ F5.6 (Hope you were talking about my pics)


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yep, yours. F5.6?? Dear god, I need to recalibrate my senses


----------



## a_medico (Mar 28, 2013)

Its probably because the significant distance between subject and the background.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2013)

@pranav even a 55-200 can produce that kind of bokeh at f5.6 ....

@medico  nice portraits...liked both

@gen the problem in drop shots is 
1. you need smaller aperture for everything in focus
2. you need faster shutter speed like 1/200
3. Due to above it becomes very dark soo you need flash

you dont have an option of external flash trigger else i would have suggested you that...I have done quit research on this before but failed coz all shows to trigger the flash from side using wireless trigger


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 28, 2013)

@medico - Both shots are great.
@sujoyp - Thanks for your comments.
I already had shutter speed of 1/400 with these shots but a tripod or something like that would had made it easier as the kitchen isn't convenient or well lit to do these shots, and then smaller aperture = even less light.  I tried this again yesterday with the in-camera flash but the light was pretty weird and  it turned out even more fail.

Back to familiar subjects. Got this yesterday.
Please comment / critique.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9679&d=1364447816


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2013)

flash from the front is total useless....you have to use light from side or top..
yaah 1/400 is good but I said 1/200 coz in DSLR flash sync dont work above 1/250 

You can try it in sunlight...It works well like that...just for example
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ggwN2EiGpJI/T0ynFHY5X7I/AAAAAAAAHRg/hL4BnpaC0Qk/s527/DSC_3602.JPG


your above shot is superb...very nice


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2013)

Medico, Wonderful bokeh...

Gen, 
Canon???

Just that I am expecting more from your Canon. What's the ISO setting in your last photograph (landscape)???


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 29, 2013)

@sujoyp That water drop shot, did you take that ?  Its really good.



nac said:


> Gen,
> Canon???
> 
> Just that I am expecting more from your Canon. What's the ISO setting in your last photograph (landscape)???


Yeah, Canon for this.   ISO 100, F/8, 1/1250sec.   Is it a little noisy ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2013)

yes I took that...I have some more...like the one you tried

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-qztbYgLI8B8/T0ynC4bS_OI/AAAAAAAAHRY/-XhRUOKZHsw/s640/DSC_3576.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-MEYkGz-cTMI/T1cm6InVevI/AAAAAAAAHSg/d-MK6_wQvWg/s640/DSC_38181111.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 29, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @sujoyp That water drop shot, did you take that ?  Its really good.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Canon for this.   ISO 100, F/8, 1/1250sec.   Is it a little noisy ?



Yeah 

@sujoy: really nice pics. Maybe you should just try a hand at doing this with colored lighting...


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @sujoyp That water drop shot, did you take that ?  Its really good.
> 
> 
> Yeah, Canon for this.   ISO 100, F/8, 1/1250sec.   Is it a little noisy ?



Kinda... diffraction... Using f/8 in S110 is like using f/22 in Canon APS-C. You will get too much diffraction and won't be getting sharper image. Even a wide open aperture would be suffice (I think) for this landscape shot (or stop down 1 point). You have plenty of light here, you may need ND filters to reduce the intensity of the light.

Just google and read about diffraction with small aperture.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 29, 2013)

@sujoyp,nac & pranav0091 you guys are amazing.  The last 2 water drop shots are real great.



nac said:


> Kinda... diffraction... Using f/8 in S110 is like using f/22 in Canon APS-C.


Didn't know this.  I guess this is the cause of the buildings being tilted towards the center.
So is there some range of aperture to use for landscapes with a point and shoot, may be something like f/4?   I've looked for this, but most of them are for DSLRs.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2013)

@pranav these shots r bit old..maybe 1 year old ... I will get a wireless flash trigger and then try the smoke and splash/droplet photography again  I really know its needed

@gen thanks for liking 

Eyes of the devil

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8388/8600295262_0b8e01d0c4_z.jpg
Eyes of the devil by sujoyp, on Flickr

had a very difficult time shooting self eye with manual focus and a torch in hand


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 29, 2013)

@medico Nice shots
@gen Landscape shot is edited? The color of sky looks different
@sujoy nice tips. Will try some drop shots soon

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8095/8596345143_6ec0fff844_z.jpg
flowers by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8366/8600357016_079e602443_z.jpg
Lonely by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 29, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @sujoyp,nac & pranav0091 you guys are amazing.  The last 2 water drop shots are real great.
> 
> 
> Didn't know this.  I guess this is the cause of the buildings being tilted towards the center.
> So is there some range of aperture to use for landscapes with a point and shoot, may be something like f/4?   I've looked for this, but most of them are for DSLRs.



No real lower limit as I know it, but at the other end I guess you are reaching the limits of a good pic at f15 or so... 
That doesnt include the spiked-star trick which is using very small apertures of f22 or more intentionally...

Dont get disheartened buddy, everyone doesnt take amazing pics all the time. We all have pics that are less than good looking. Bury the skeletons 

EDIT: I didnt notice you were asking for PnS cameras...

Pretty pis from both sujoy and prashant


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2013)

> Dont get disheartened buddy, everyone doesnt take amazing pics all the time. We all have pics that are less than good looking. Bury the skeletons



  yaah right...like you can see my eye shot...its still not perfect  tried 1st time ....u will also learn sooner or later


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 30, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @gen Landscape shot is edited? The color of sky looks different


Yeah, That shot was edited.
Your chair shot is pretty cool.

@pranav0091- There's no reason to be disheartened.


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 30, 2013)

@Medico: great snaps, liked them both.

@Sujoy: i saw you recently bought Tamron 17-50 f2.8, awesome. How is performance, sharpness over nikkor kit lens? and do you have any daylight landscapes taken with it, i saw you have some night photos and they look good. But wanted to know performance in daylight. 

here one more took long ago, but didn't have time for last 3-4 months to even use my camera . Will start using it soon, but its still under 0 degrees as even ester has  weekend has started, don't know when we will have sun here. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8505/8598683918_3d4f14e501.jpg
Berlin Cathedral by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2013)

@kapil Tamron 17-50 f2.8 is good and sharp even at f2.8 ...no issue in that ....but as I have played with 50mm 1.8D I dont find bokeh good in tammy...I tried everything the bokeh is not comparable to 50mm...
Compared to 18-55 tammy is bit better in everything...better in low light, better build,better and faster focussing,no VR required,more silent and lastly more wider

But for indoor shooting its great  Actually its a mixed feeling...I am really disappointed by the bokeh at 50mm..I wish it was 15-85mm f2.8   

I havent shot any landscape in day time ..just some casual shots...will show you


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 1, 2013)

@Sujoy: thanks for info. Sounds good for low light photography. I am using wide angle lens mostly in day light, thats why i was interested. All nikon lenses with such apperture are very expensive.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 2, 2013)

Please critique.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9772&d=1364880147
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=9773&d=1364880175


Cams : Canon S110 & Sony H55


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 2, 2013)

@gen.Libeb 
First photo is good. Do you think the focus is where you wanted it to be? It looks good, I wonder how would it be if the focus was on first three crads.

Second image is                    . It does not tell anything, neither its a good macro nor I can see any photographic experiment that you have done with it (judging it on base of my limited knowledge)

Best of luck and keep clicking.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 2, 2013)

1st one is nice gen.  Will use it as my phone's wallpaper


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2013)

@gen 1st shot is really good...but 2nd shot I didnt understand the purpose...what were u trying to do actually


----------



## abhidev (Apr 2, 2013)

1st shot is really good @gen


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Apr 2, 2013)

@Gen First shot is very nice...do you have a colored version too?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 2, 2013)

@ rhitwick, marvelousprashant, sujoyp, abhidev,  JaySmarty23 - Thanks everyone, appreciate your comments.   sorry, no colour version, I think I overwrote it.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 3, 2013)

kjuvale said:


> @Medico: great snaps, liked them both.
> 
> @Sujoy: i saw you recently bought Tamron 17-50 f2.8, awesome. How is performance, sharpness over nikkor kit lens? and do you have any daylight landscapes taken with it, i saw you have some night photos and they look good. But wanted to know performance in daylight.
> 
> ...



is it HDR ? How did u do it ?


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2013)

Gen, Nice one...


----------



## Tenida (Apr 4, 2013)

Edited a bit

*Odo shot*
*i.imgur.com/LVNBVxi.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2013)

@tenida its looking good but didnt colored looked better with green,yellow red colors ???


----------



## anmolksharma (Apr 4, 2013)

Why I fell in love with Photography?

Answer is Mumbai - The city of dreams from where it all started. This is the first photograph which I took using my new Sony DSC-W110 camera during my visit a couple of years ago and after that I fell in love with Photography and of course with the city itself. 

The journey has just begun and there is a long way to go. 

Keep Supporting! 

Once Upon a Time in Mumbai !

AnmolSharmaPhotography

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/anmolksharma/8619860560/]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8545/8619860560_65fc70d585_z.jpg DSC01957 - Copy (3) - Copy - Copy_8767_1234_temp - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tenida its looking good but didnt colored looked better with green,yellow red colors ???



Need to take color shot on night. It will look good I guess.

@anmolksharma- Superrr shot buddy


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2013)

@anmol good shot nice composition


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 5, 2013)

@gen:1st shot excellent!!



sujoyp said:


> @gen 1st shot is really good...but 2nd shot I didnt understand the purpose...what were u trying to do actually



same question.. 
more importantly, how did you manage to keep the K sharp??


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 5, 2013)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> is it HDR ? How did u do it ?


Yes, its HDR. Made it with photomatix using 3 images of different exposures.

nice shots Gen, tenida and amol 

Here new one, not HDR but used polarizer filter.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8532/8614816756_b38ff38904.jpg
Sanssouci Palace, Potsdam, Germany by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 6, 2013)

@nac,  anirbandd, kjuvale - thanks.
@anmolksharma - Thats a good shot. I tried getting that a couple of times but never got a good one.
@kjuvale - The 2nd is great. It looks like a HDR (but I see its not).  



anirbandd said:


> @gen:1st shot excellent!!
> same question..
> more importantly, how did you manage to keep the K sharp??


It is post processed.  I wanted to get a shallow DOF + a little fancy effects.


----------



## Nipun (Apr 9, 2013)

How is it? 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/9948d1365521358-photography-thread-901626_601725323189711_1465532831_o.jpg

PS: Ignore the fingerprints, will be careful next time.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 11, 2013)

Nipun said:


> How is it?
> PS: Ignore the fingerprints, will be careful next time.


This is good.  Do you have a non-eaten version too? Curious how that'd look.
May be if you could try to have a light source from the right so that the part under the shadow (the 2nd bar) isn't so dark.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 14, 2013)

Plz critique n comment


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow! wonderful location. Is this the place you live???


----------



## game-freak (Apr 14, 2013)

nac said:


> Wow! wonderful location. Is this the place you live???


yup its the place whr i live

Plz critique n comment sm more of my clicks 






why cant i upload more than 5 pics?


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2013)

^ Try different white balance, use vivid colour and do some PP...


----------



## game-freak (Apr 14, 2013)

i am completely new to DSLR photography these are my 1st clicks can u xplain in layman terms


----------



## nac (Apr 15, 2013)

* There is something called white balance (WB). You will have the access to set WB when you shoot in priority mode or in manual mode (and also in P mode, Ithink). 
* There is something called colour settings. You can use "vivid" for landscape shots.
* And do some editing with image editing software to enhance the image.

Digital Photography Tips for Beginners

You can learn the basics here...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2013)

@gamefreak...I like 2 of ur pics ...I think 2nd one and those roads ....when u shoot flowers shoot it in a way that ur hands or any artificial thing is not seen in the picture...and start using editing software like picasa....direct pics from DSLR sometimes arent good...just edit a little and it would look great 



I know I have shots this many times...but got him today again 

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/894711_10152778173735424_566617179_o.jpg


----------



## game-freak (Apr 16, 2013)

Plz critique n comment


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 16, 2013)

^ Suggestion: Use some image sharing sites like imgur or flickr or such to show the images in the post itself. Most visitors, including me, are too lazy to click and open the links.

In my opinion, you need to review your style a bit. You need to cut off the distracting elements from photos of close subjects like flowers and such. For closeup shots, you may use Macro Mode along with Zoom (preferably Optical), and you'll have great reqults.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2013)

@gamefreak...2nd flower and last city scape is nice...just use picasa and increase the saturatio and contrast a bit and it will look much better 

here is ur cityscape comparision ...top one is edited and 2nd one urs

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ry9rtcz_M-4/UW0bmtmGHrI/AAAAAAAAIyc/9E6utiDJXl0/s616/Desktop2.jpg


----------



## game-freak (Apr 16, 2013)

thanx for ur valuable suggestions frnds i tried using picasa and made a flickr account  
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8655863184/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8112/8655863184_f998cb37f0_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0118 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8654759239/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8124/8654759239_f90d748715_b.jpg[/url] 1 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8655863966/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8105/8655863966_99eec8c3c3_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0133 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8654759863/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8101/8654759863_de48751a13_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0126 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 16, 2013)

@Sujoyp - Nice photo with that spider. I only wish its front legs weren't out of focus.  How big was it ?
@game-freak - I like the bug pic & the mountain buildings.  What place is this?   I guess most of your photos need more contrast, A little post processing goes a long way.
                 edit - Didn't see that last set.  It looks much better.  Then 2nd pic looks beautiful


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2013)

Good old days of tape/cassette

*i.imgur.com/1UtpNvj.jpg


----------



## game-freak (Apr 17, 2013)

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8655430321/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8108/8655430321_c8473b8c45_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0040 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2013)

@gen the spider was only 3 cm big soo its difficult to estimate which part is in focus and which not...will try again if i found him 

@tenida nice concept

@game freak....now this one is looking good


----------



## game-freak (Apr 17, 2013)

@ sujoyp thanx bro


----------



## nac (Apr 17, 2013)

Sujoy, You can focus stacking to get everything in focus...

Gamefreak, PP-ed image is better. You don't have to leave the time stamp ON. It's all there in the image file, and you can get it printed whenever you want.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 18, 2013)

@game-freak - The flower shot looks quite good.

Here's another Cloud shot. Camera: Sony H55
Please critique

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8111/8657768349_f5d68f5563_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2013)

I have tested my triggers with some smoke photography 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-owWpxHI8QIo/UW-GpmZGGlI/AAAAAAAAIzM/3tKNCpohxG0/s616/DSC_75751.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-NNC3VmUJoYE/UW-GqV5SSJI/AAAAAAAAIzU/OBA4PNRvzxs/s616/DSC_75801.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-YC22HRjB9O0/UW-GrRcE7BI/AAAAAAAAIzc/8-oAIAc3qhg/s615/DSC_75811.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-reqCpr_haSw/UW-agLAAKeI/AAAAAAAAIzs/i7EtYzzvovQ/s616/DSC_75931.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Vv2XZAFZHo8/UW-ahHNdRhI/AAAAAAAAIz0/PckyWeKZTnM/s616/DSC_75941.jpg


----------



## manilla_phoenix (Apr 18, 2013)

dude sm1 pls review nikon coolpix L820


----------



## nac (Apr 18, 2013)

Sujoy, Wonderful 

First three are good. 

It's not that good with incense in the frame (last two photographs).


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks nac...I just tried something new...without stick everyone takes..I just tried with them


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2013)

@ sujoyp nice clicks bro 
here are some of my recent shots plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8659497267/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8117/8659497267_b0385a2533_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0186 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8660598854/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8113/8660598854_c5039286bd_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0182 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8660599086/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8120/8660599086_20bf5eddfb_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0180 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2013)

@game freak...That's a cute subject   nice shot


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2013)

thanx a lot bro

i hope i am taking the pics right


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2013)

@sujoyp: lovely shots! get some more sticks in to gather up the smoke..

btw, you could do some mirroring in PS to pull some nice effects..


----------



## JaySmarty23 (Apr 18, 2013)

@sujoyp Nice smoke photography... 
Can you tell me how you used different colors of light?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 18, 2013)

JaySmarty23 said:


> @sujoyp Nice smoke photography...
> Can you tell me how you used different colors of light?



Photoshop color gradients


----------



## game-freak (Apr 18, 2013)

@sujoyp self sketched eggs


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2013)

@anirban...I have that plan in mind of multiple sticks and some design  will do that tommorow ...Thanks

@jay ...yes its photoshop gradients  Thanks


----------



## quagmire (Apr 18, 2013)

@sujoyp #7328:  Awesome shots.. 

Please give details about lighting, ISO, Shutter speed of those images..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2013)

@quagmire All are taken at ISO200 and shutter priority mode @1/125 ....I have used my wireless flash trigger from right angle to the camera  and put a cover such that flash do not fall on the background of smoke....its very easy setup...shots are taken handheld using tamron 17-50


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 19, 2013)

@sujoyp - Nice Shots.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 20, 2013)

plz critique  

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8664266666/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8664266666_a876e2ce53_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0187 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2013)

@gen thanks

@gamefreak ...I think ur idea is great and love the cute egg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2013)

hi everyone, have been missing from this thread from quite some time. Hardly got a chance to put up clicks 

some new ones 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8359/8299553352_f856534511_c.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8506/8515511623_35762afb02_z.jpg



Flickr: Amlan Mathur's Photostream
500px / Amlan Mathur / Photos


----------



## nac (Apr 20, 2013)

Rage, Both are nice.
But, PP is not that good (for the first photograph).


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 20, 2013)

^2nd one is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2013)

@izzkio I liked both of them....how long did u put ur cam for 1st shot


----------



## anmolksharma (Apr 21, 2013)

very nice pictures every one!


one from my side after sometime now

"Life starts all over again when it gets crisp in the fall." - F. Scott Fitzgerald 

Full Screen View Recommended. Please feel free to share the picture.

© *www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8524/8668679816_6e3528a31d_z.jpg
554757_315820018545548_537778032_n by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 21, 2013)

@izzikio_rage  The 2nd one clearly shows how good composition makes a real great photograph.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 21, 2013)

@izzikio: Really nice snap, the second one 
@game-freak: Pretty eggs 
@anmol: Nice pic. I guess the font used for the quote looks out of place. Helvetica or something of that sort would've probably been more impactful. And maybe even reduce the font size for the credits, just a personal opinion, I mean its distracting when the credits steals all focus from the actual pic. Like, would you like to read a book that has the authors's name in 25 point font on every page? Or if you plan to keep t that big, them maybe make it translucent. Just my two cents


----------



## Tenida (Apr 21, 2013)

*Pride of Calcutta: The yellow taxi.*

*i.imgur.com/MQzUkwa.jpg


----------



## anmolksharma (Apr 22, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @izzikio: Really nice snap, the second one
> @game-freak: Pretty eggs
> @anmol: Nice pic. I guess the font used for the quote looks out of place. Helvetica or something of that sort would've probably been more impactful. And maybe even reduce the font size for the credits, just a personal opinion, I mean its distracting when the credits steals all focus from the actual pic. Like, would you like to read a book that has the authors's name in 25 point font on every page? Or if you plan to keep t that big, them maybe make it translucent. Just my two cents



Thanks Pranav for your suggestions and tips... I will definitely implement these in my next photograph.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 23, 2013)

*Some more of my Clicks  *

*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/21166_481827438554409_932719648_n.jpg


*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/562102_471182986285521_1102520830_n.jpg

*This was taken with Full Digital Zoom so its not that Clear.*

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/58087_482171721853314_1396347332_n.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2013)

@tejas...1st one is nice...3rd one need more details...try again


----------



## Tenida (Apr 23, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/qYfLhkQ.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone, loved the snap of the eggs  real creativity there 



sujoyp said:


> @izzkio I liked both of them....how long did u put ur cam for 1st shot



It's a stack of multiple shots, 
59 images 
45 minutes 
15 sec, ISO 400, f/2.8 
Stacked using startrails, The inital image was taken using a flash. The rest without

Some new stuff

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8245/8663917895_4f12637127_z.jpg

The fireworks at the light and sound show at Ocean park Water and fireworks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8403/8651849651_e94eb9e5e7_z.jpg

The macau skyline The Macau skyline | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 24, 2013)

^^Awesome


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2013)

@amlan 2nd one is good...nice reflection on water

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Tk-i1o3lRUw/UXjw1gc8apI/AAAAAAAAI1I/vdKTQrRxcsk/w326-h616/DSC_79011.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6DT-vl2EPwM/UXjxPPeM_GI/AAAAAAAAI1Q/sdD07VilcbQ/w782-h616/DSC_7709.JPG


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan 2nd one is good...nice reflection on water



Hey Sujoy, thanks. As always, love your snaps. BTW how are you taking the smoke pics? and what post processing is involved? 

and how do you time the drops? Have spent hours trying this one, but somehow the "right" moment is still awaited

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok guys, am planning to finally switch to a pro camera. But since I want it to be able to go anywhere with me, am looking for a mirrorless one. Suggestions welcome, 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/172921-buying-mirrorless-camera.html


----------



## game-freak (Apr 26, 2013)

plz critique my first attempt to capture the moon


----------



## TigerHeart (Apr 26, 2013)

Canon EOS 550D


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2013)

@amlan Thanks  ....The smoke setup is very simple ....I am flashing from sideways towards the smoke in a way that the flash do not fall on the background.
focus on smoke is difficult...just try to focus on sticks red part.

Post processing I am doing with photoshop...its just 4 easy steps
1. create duplicate layer - layer->duplicate layer
2. go to layer-->new adjustment layer--> levels ...move the slider such that background becomes very dark..blakish ...but smoke is visible
3. go to layers--> new fill layer-->gradients ....select a color gradient and in layer window select color instead of normal.
4. select duplicate layer and clean the unwanted colors and unwanted particles to make BG clean black.

Now drop is a pure chance....I was puting drop with one hand and clicking with other...very hard I would say  put a floating object at the point where drop will fall and focus the point...put it on manual focus...use flashlight from side or take shot in sunlight ...setting should be around f4 and SS 1/160 ..as soon as you release the drop click 

hope the tips will help...

If you are ok with EPM1+kit and zoom or prime lens according to your taste later then its a good deal...but you will loose viewfinder


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 26, 2013)

@ sujoy: water drop is beautiful buddy


----------



## game-freak (Apr 26, 2013)

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8680655043/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8402/8680655043_53bbc416ed_b.jpg[/url] DSC_0272 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 26, 2013)

game-freak said:


> plz critique my first attempt to capture the moon
> View attachment 10173



It's a little grainy, try reducing the ISO next time. Plus for things as far as the moon, keeping the camera on a tripod helps 




sujoyp said:


> @amlan Thanks  ....The smoke setup is very simple ....I am flashing from sideways towards the smoke in a way that the flash do not fall on the background.
> focus on smoke is difficult...just try to focus on sticks red part.
> 
> Post processing I am doing with photoshop...its just 4 easy steps
> ...



Awesome setup drawing, thanks will give this a shot today  ... and how are mirrorless camera's at creating bokeh ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks @pranav

@gamefreak .....ur moon is very grainy ...please share the exif details...also moon is not focussed properly.
ur 2nd shot also have some vibrations due to slow shutter speed I suppose....(try to read the board) for these shots u need trypod or a surface to keep the camera steady...handheld is impossible.

@amlan Mirrorless cams are capable of everything...just u need to read proper review of lenses before buying...even some f1.8 lenses have harsh bokeh I have read.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @gamefreak .....ur moon is very grainy ...please share the exif details...also moon is not focussed properly.
> ur 2nd shot also have some vibrations due to slow shutter speed I suppose....(try to read the board) for these shots u need trypod or a surface to keep the camera steady...handheld is impossible.



1/200, f/11, ISO 100 at 300 mm 
camera was handheld


----------



## theserpent (Apr 26, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8682157403_8d1ae060a2.jpg
IMG_2933 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8539/8683272632_2fc3c56124_b.jpg
IMG_2900 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8531/8682155101_fc258892c8_b.jpg
IMG_2866 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8682160701_e1ed825468_b.jpg
IMG_2861 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8263/8683278390_71fdf20340_b.jpg
IMG_2784 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8253/8682165511_5cbd8fa800_b.jpg
IMG_2765 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8401/8682167569_a80a1b788d_b.jpg
IMG_2669 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/8683283078_fdae8250d4_b.jpg
IMG_2684 by serpentakshay, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8261/8682153231_864b024558_b.jpg
IMG_2686 by serpentakshay, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8682157403_8d1ae060a2.jpg
IMG_2933 by serpentakshay, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Apr 26, 2013)

Amlan and Sujoy, Wonderful photographs guys...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Nac 

@gamefreak exif seems ok ...then maybe due to vibration moon shot got blurred

@serpent ...that cave shot is awesome...is it the lonavla kalra cave...coz I went there and it seems like that


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2013)

^ Yup it is


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2013)

@sujoyp - The water drop is great.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8113/8682984654_cd29d43730_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 27, 2013)

Guys, how many of you are on 500px.com? my first month impression is that the quality of the images is way ahead of flickr ..... do share your profiles. 

mine is 500px / Amlan Mathur / Photos


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2013)

@the serpent ...please edit ur images and remove the duplicates....u posted all of them twice

@amlan I am there but dont have lots of images there...

500px / Sujoy Packrasy / Photos


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2013)

Photography Experts, How is this guy getting people shots like these?  Is it the lens / angle of the shot  or what ?
When I try to shoot full people shots, the subjects look really tiny.  But these shots are so sharp at that distance. What do you think ?

*www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-01.jpg
*www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-09.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Photography Experts, How is this guy getting people shots like these?  Is it the lens / angle of the shot  or what ?
> When I try to shoot full people shots, the subjects look really tiny.  But these shots are so sharp at that distance. What do you think ?
> 
> *www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-01.jpg
> *www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-09.jpg



I checked the exif. Large aperture + pseudo-telephoto (160mm) focal length.


----------



## lm2k (Apr 27, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Photography Experts, How is this guy getting people shots like these?  Is it the lens / angle of the shot  or what ?
> When I try to shoot full people shots, the subjects look really tiny.  But these shots are so sharp at that distance. What do you think ?
> 
> *www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-01.jpg
> *www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-09.jpg



see ryan Brenezier 's method  aka portrait panorama.
Saw it on dps .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2013)

@pranav0091, lm2k  - Thanks



pranav0091 said:


> I checked the exif. Large aperture + pseudo-telephoto (160mm) focal length.


Won't large aperture make focus spot smaller  (eyes may be) ?      Then again I need to look up pseudo-telephoto.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2013)

@gen if u know the 85mm lens is the most popular portrait focal length ....and maybe the longest for a f1.4 aperture....If you get a 85mm f1.4 lens on a apsc sensor it becomes around 120mm f1.4 and that can produce these kind of shots from a certain distance....


----------



## game-freak (Apr 28, 2013)

plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8689999180/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/8689999180_46737ff0d8_b.jpg[/url] old by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8689999656/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7044/8689999656_9ac521c9e4_b.jpg[/url] flower white purp by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8688881929/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8405/8688881929_5ac8526de2_b.jpg[/url] flower white by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8690000854/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8690000854_0b46a0512d_b.jpg[/url] bird by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 28, 2013)

game-freak said:


> [url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8690000854/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8690000854_0b46a0512d_b.jpg[/url] bird by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]



Superb image. Very clear and vibrant colors. Keep it up. 
b/w check out "rule of third" in web...

I guess, you have not done post processing. Your third pic looks a bit dull than the second pic.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 29, 2013)

@rhitwick thanx will read rule of third 4 sure

some more shots plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8689093257/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8543/8689093257_614eaf3d21_b.jpg[/url] sparrow by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8690214630/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8397/8690214630_a87afe3e2a_b.jpg[/url] birdy 1 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2013)

very good shots @gamefreak  ..1st 3 shots were very good..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 29, 2013)

@game-freak   -Great photos.  
This is just some nitpicking.  The first shot is great, but either the white balance is off  or you have saturated it too much.  But you got a great focus there.
In your first shot in the second set, are you sharpening it in post-processing?  Looks a bit overdone.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> very good shots @gamefreak  ..1st 3 shots were very good..


thnx bro

@Gen.Libeb for the first pic i used a effect in picasa called 1960

plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8694235184/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8253/8694235184_5a4846b042_b.jpg[/url] church by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nac (Apr 30, 2013)

Gamefreak, Good IQ. Need to improve PP...


----------



## game-freak (May 1, 2013)

nac said:


> Gamefreak, Good IQ. Need to improve PP...


PP ??? didnt get u


----------



## nac (May 1, 2013)

^ It means post processing. 

And you can very turn OFF "Time Stamp" on your images. All the information will be there in the image file.


----------



## game-freak (May 1, 2013)

i am only using picasa tried using light room but found it to b a bit tough to use


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2013)

@game-freak -  Your first set of images was pretty impressive.  But I'm sorry, don't like this one. 
To begin with, it is tilted, also its not sharp & the colours are boring.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2013)

@gamefreak: My 2 cents on the pic. Interesting subject and lighting, 

1. I guess the exposure is a little on the darker side could have been remedied by a longer exposure and a smaller aperture f/8 or f/11. This would have made the image sharper with more focus throughout 
2. I think the yellowish tint might be due to some picasa filter, probably not the right one to use here. Or you could set the camera white balance to auto or even tungsten (for a cool bluish tint)
3. Move closer to the building, avoid the trees that are blocking it partially, try a new perspective (probably lower, emphasizing the height of the tower)


A similar landscape pic that I had clicked a while back, probably not the best example 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8382/8533783631_ff5dc18181_b.jpg
A flower in the city | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

A sightly better one 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8400/8687065061_b7c052c1ac_c.jpg

*www.flickr.com/photos/izzikiorage/8687065061/


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 1, 2013)

izzikio_rage - slightly?  The 2nd one is  lot much better than the 1st one, its great

First attempt at PC parts.


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8560/8698743748_0493155c80_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8395/8697619529_85ed8a27b9_b.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2013)

gr8 pics


----------



## anmolksharma (May 1, 2013)

There are some 10 more photos related to same theme. I request all to please do have a look at the complete album. 
Here is the Link *If Life Was a Pencil*

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8403/8698114397_f6dba19af3_z.jpg
DSC_9318 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8403/8698115061_e8b76e0114_z.jpg
DSC_9314 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8551/8698115677_74842f101d_z.jpg
DSC_9312 by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (May 1, 2013)

Nice pics from izzikio (love the trails the water leaves in long exposure shots) and General and Anmol 

@ game-freak : Here are some unspoken rules of good pictures:
1) No time stamp.
2) The horizon is horizontal. Unless you have a very good reason to let it tilt for some special effect

Keep snapping


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 2, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Photography Experts, How is this guy getting people shots like these?  Is it the lens / angle of the shot  or what ?
> When I try to shoot full people shots, the subjects look really tiny.  But these shots are so sharp at that distance. What do you think ?
> 
> *www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-01.jpg
> *www.timparkphotography.com/images/jae-09.jpg



The guy is a real pro in portrait shots.

PS: His site is also very good.


----------



## kjuvale (May 2, 2013)

Here are few shots I took recently. There is one street in Bonn "Heerstraße" famous for lots of cherry blossom trees all over the street. I tried to take some shots at night. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8533/8696810627_4a2fd55745.jpg
Cherry Blossom at Heerstraße, Bonn by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8419/8700189350_253e90bfba.jpg
Cherry blossom trees in Bonn by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 2, 2013)

^
Good IQ, good colours in the night

2nd one is good.


----------



## game-freak (May 6, 2013)

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8713918489/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7285/8713918489_32ac725667_b.jpg[/url] fire by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8715038712/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7281/8715038712_ca039dace1_b.jpg[/url] tar by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8713919153/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7282/8713919153_77c3dd5a9c_b.jpg[/url] tar boy by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pranav0091 (May 6, 2013)

^ Nice pics. Although it probably would have been a better choise to use manual focus to pin focus on the flames. That;d probably have been a powerful image.


----------



## game-freak (May 6, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ Nice pics. Although it probably would have been a better choise to use manual focus to pin focus on the flames. That;d probably have been a powerful image.



will go back and try again the work is going on near my place


----------



## game-freak (May 8, 2013)

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8718472390/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7451/8718472390_cb09698b4a_b.jpg[/url] church by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8717354271/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7412/8717354271_88b6342725_b.jpg[/url] cityscape by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8718471704/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7347/8718471704_061cd54c9a_b.jpg[/url] spark by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

^ Nice pics buddy. Get a closer shot on the second image, that one has the potential to be wallpaper worthy. Mother-of-god, thats pretty scene


----------



## game-freak (May 8, 2013)

thanx a lot bro do u know of any free watermarking software mine got expired


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

game-freak said:


> thanx a lot bro do u know of any free watermarking software mine got expired



Picasa batch mode


----------



## game-freak (May 8, 2013)

didnt get u did u mean picasa 3


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

Of course


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2013)

Gamefreak ur shots have improved a loooot ...nice buddy

Some of my shots took recently in kolkata

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/8716176415_81d0959c1b_z.jpg
Boat by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7317/8717294846_17424ed2a1_z.jpg
Princep Ghat by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/8717293980_b0a8184b78_z.jpg
Princep Memorial by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7373/8717299248_91a9e4973b_z.jpg
Princep Enterence by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 8, 2013)

^ 

Nice photographs. But would like to know why wider aperture for BOAT and PRINCEP GHAT?


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2013)

wide aperture coz it was very late in evening and to hand hold at f5.6 will need to bump the ISO to maybe 3200 ...and i really missed a tripod then...my bridge pic is completely spoilet


----------



## Sounava (May 8, 2013)

Hi all! Came here after a long time. Don't know how many still remembers me 

Here is one photo from my side

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8537/8630818174_7efc87bc33_b.jpg
Sunset and Fog by Sounava, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2013)

^WOW..


----------



## nac (May 9, 2013)

@ Sounava, Wonderful


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 9, 2013)

@Sounava - That is one epic photo.


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2013)

wow beautiful sounava...welcome back..


----------



## Stuge (May 10, 2013)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8369/8581626269_ac967ecd9b_b.jpg


*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=52...204.1073741825.112549338784151&type=1&theater


----------



## CyberKID (May 10, 2013)

Sounava said:


> Hi all! Came here after a long time. Don't know how many still remembers me
> 
> Here is one photo from my side
> 
> ...


That's simply MAJESTIC.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 10, 2013)

@Stuge  - That's too good. 

Here is a Before and After PP  pic.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10423&d=1368161253
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7285/8724127840_a0249bc383_b.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (May 10, 2013)

^ That's some good PP done.


----------



## nac (May 10, 2013)

^^ That's of helluva PP work...  I really would like to know how you did it? I have few photographs which needs a similar PP work...


----------



## game-freak (May 10, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Gamefreak ur shots have improved a loooot ...nice buddy


thanx a lot buddy loved ur clicks specially ur 1st and 2nd click 
more clicks plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8725635657/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7291/8725635657_72c5abcc47_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0181 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8725627131/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7344/8725627131_a1d84d3b16_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0203 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8725627635/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7381/8725627635_0e92103993_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0149 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8726748312/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7414/8726748312_e9b1905319_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0147 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8726748768/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7409/8726748768_302a9a18be_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0146 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8725629599/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7324/8725629599_e9389c5ebc_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0145 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8725630249/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/8725630249_cf114a1dfa_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0144 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8726751076/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/8726751076_0bb4662379_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0143 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8726746328/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7284/8726746328_231358e75d_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0141 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8725631455/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7383/8725631455_67f14e8d51_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0133 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8726752320/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7338/8726752320_0ab5697081_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0129 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 11, 2013)

@ game-freak  - Third from bottom is looking very good.
What place is this ?  Simla ?



nac said:


> I really would like to know how you did it?


Photoshop.  The usual tools:  cloning to remove the light post, smudge for noise removal, high pass filter for sharpening & some of  the tools in image adjustment section for the colours.
I'm still not into shooting RAW, I feel I can do lot more with layers & masking than with RAW


----------



## game-freak (May 11, 2013)

thnx bro


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2013)

@sounava: been checking out your works man..

take a salute 

btw, do you use a polariser??


----------



## game-freak (May 11, 2013)

@ Gen.Libeb nice shots and great PP

@ Sounava beautiful click


----------



## pranav0091 (May 11, 2013)

Some really nice pics coming in here, good to see 

@game-freak: Much appreciate the new watermarks. Second from top is my pick 
@Stuge: Nice pic. 
@Gen: Very impressive editing work 

I'll possibly upload a couple of pics tonight from a recent dinner tonight.


----------



## nac (May 11, 2013)

Stuge, It's a good one and I really appreciate your time/effort you put to make this photograph. But IQ is not that great, (guess you used FF) probably you may have used higher ISO. No offense, just take it light. This is just a beginners comment on a pro's work.

Gen, If you ever get time, please make a video on "HOW YOU DID THAT PP"... Even I would like to send you one of mine to check whether it is possible to clone out the blown up area.

Gamefreak, 2nd top is good.


----------



## game-freak (May 12, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @ game-freak  - Third from bottom is looking very good.
> What place is this ?  Simla ?


yup its shimla


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 12, 2013)

game-freak said:


> yup its shimla


I had a couple of snaps from this place some years before although not quite good.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7303/8730022203_2eaa7f6378_b.jpg

On the way.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7304/8730021929_fca901069e_b.jpg


----------



## a_medico (May 12, 2013)

*Rush Hour*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7385/8730388837_387163261f_o.jpg





*The mall*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7289/8730388695_23925073a2_o.jpg


----------



## nac (May 13, 2013)

^ That's a nice miniature effect...

Gen, Very much similar to game freak's... same spot???


----------



## Stuge (May 14, 2013)

nac;1902158 But IQ is not that great said:
			
		

> IQ is affected by FB .Its only good for sharing images ,but it tends to lower IQ by compressing images .You can check out same image on flickr where IQ isn't much affected and Yes ,I use FF for all night image these days .
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8225/8583885521_ee131b1905_c.jpg
> 
> Above us | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 15, 2013)

@Stuge, brilliant pics 

@gamefreak, loved the night images 

@Gen.Libeb, awesome stuff

here are some from my side 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8110/8658474350_0170302636_c.jpg
lights on the water | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8092/8450430851_d2f8d028b8_c.jpg
The guiding lights | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Ayuclack (May 15, 2013)

How Is this Using The Kit Lens !!

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-Un8-z4HvbkY/UZJsAbreJhI/AAAAAAAABa8/ipykNu-k8yc/s1600/DSC_0341Sparrow.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (May 15, 2013)

@izzikio_rage: Some great pics mate.
@Ayuclack: That's a great photo mate. Sparrows are now rare to see. But, I'd suggest to size down that image to 640x480 resolution, so that, everyone could see the post. We have many people with slow-very slow network connections.


----------



## nac (May 15, 2013)

^ Nice. Needs little WB tweak.


----------



## game-freak (May 16, 2013)

@ Ayuclack nice shot 
@ izzikio_rage lovely pics the guiding lights is awesome 
some of my clicks plz critique 

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8742345520/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7286/8742345520_f570b05c8e_c.jpg[/url] sunset1 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8742346282/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7291/8742346282_25633af000_c.jpg[/url] sunset by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8742347762/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7284/8742347762_e12f01364c_c.jpg[/url] night by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8741232691/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7283/8741232691_960e0d9b81.jpg[/url] moon1 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8741232747/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7289/8741232747_e6fbd0aabc.jpg[/url] moon by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 16, 2013)

@Stuge - Both of your photos are great.   Exposure Time ?
@izzikio_rage - The trees one is cool


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2013)

nice clicks guys...


----------



## nac (May 16, 2013)

Izzikio, Nice clicks buddy...


----------



## game-freak (May 17, 2013)

some more clicks 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8744589421/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/8744589421_8c6f878ce8_c.jpg[/url] 460 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8744590003/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/8744590003_dbf502c993_c.jpg[/url] 445 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8745707020/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7307/8745707020_ed0d2681ae.jpg[/url] 475 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8745707644/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7304/8745707644_e3ea68947a_c.jpg[/url] 438 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8745709562/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7284/8745709562_518688ed6c_c.jpg[/url] 428 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## kjuvale (May 17, 2013)

@ Sounava and Stuge: awesome shots ! 

@ game-freak: some nice compositions in sunset photos on last page, liked them 

here is one firework shot and my first try to shoot smoke :

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8547/8708857539_f4b68e14d1.jpg
Rhein in Flammen by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7295/8744593559_01fc96d18c.jpg
smoke by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## game-freak (May 17, 2013)

@ kjuvale nice clicks
firework click is looking awesome


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 17, 2013)

@kjuvale  - Great shots 
@game-freak - tree shot is cool.   If you have another version where you didn't cut off the branches, or may be a vertical shot where you see more of the tree, it would be great.

Some more Before and After  pics. These are a bit old though.

Sunset
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10564&d=1368766115
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8112/8657769491_6556003c49_b.jpg

Deer
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10563&d=1368766112
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8260/8682985302_b3d66e1ae9_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone, 

kjuvale, the fireworks pic is brilliant. 
Pretty cool pics everyone, lots of stuff worth trying out


----------



## nac (May 17, 2013)

Kjuvale, Not that it ain't good. Just that it's not as class as you usually post. No offense...


----------



## anmolksharma (May 17, 2013)

“The best journeys in life are those that answer questions you never thought to ask.” ~ Rich Ridgeway.

Full Screen View Recommended. Please feel free to share the picture.

©*www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8276/8747637472_4cbe3dd3f2_z.jpg
DSC07628 - Copy - Copy_8767_1234_temp - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Some photos are like good jokes. If you have to explain them, then they are just not that good. In some cases a photo shouldn't need a story to back it up. It has to speak for itself. ~ xyz

Full Screen View Recommended. Please feel free to share the picture.

©*www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8419/8747636384_e9bfecc9fd_z.jpg
DSC_7390 - Copy_8767_1234_temp by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2013)

some from my side also 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8444559717_32497a3c73_c.jpg
With the waves lapping my balcony | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8077749562_2ef576db74_c.jpg
Footprints in the sand | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Ayuclack (May 18, 2013)

Guys Help Me With My DSLR ,, It Gone For Now


----------



## game-freak (May 19, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb the 2nd sunset shot looks beautiful 
@ izzikio_rage nice shots 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8751828980/][img]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/8751828980_84f0a32c99.jpg[/url] 564 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2013)

Loved the editing General 
Nice pics, especially the fireworks from Kjuvale, the first pic from izzikio and the second one from anmol 

Here is one from me after a long time 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3732/8755235628_dc58f89eff_z.jpg
Waterdrop by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## game-freak (May 20, 2013)

@pranav0091 great shot 
some of my shots for review plz critique

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8754220747/][img]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3680/8754220747_3ac9bd86f1_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0706 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8755341114/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/8755341114_1a6163819d_c.jpg[/url] 707 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8754219053/][img]*farm3.staticflickr.com/2831/8754219053_d5481fb972_c.jpg[/url] 702 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8754221147/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/8754221147_686db80b2e_c.jpg[/url] 695 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8755344288/][img]*farm3.staticflickr.com/2868/8755344288_2c62cea901_c.jpg[/url] 694 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8755344094/][img]*farm6.staticflickr.com/5449/8755344094_949f52e082_c.jpg[/url] 693 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## choudang (May 20, 2013)

Nice click


----------



## CyberKID (May 20, 2013)

@game-freak: Nice shots. Seems like you've been doing nightouts for those shots. I liked the second one most. There's one suggestion though. I believe you're using the Forum BBCode directly from Flickr, so there's no need to put the code in the


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 20, 2013)

@Cyberkid, didn't know about the BBcode thing, thanks for the tip, it's a real timesaver 
@Gamefreak, pretty cool light trails. I guess you can make this more fun by painting the tunnel and vegetation using a torch. It'll add more details to the image. 
@Pranav: brilliant droplet. and I guess this is without a macro lens, right? 

one from my side. It's a little dark I guess. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8296/7873642242_431967e7dc_z.jpg
sometimes nature just decides to put all artists to shame by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (May 20, 2013)

^ That is a great image. It has made way as my desktop wallpaper. The actual sight of this would have been awesome.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2013)

Ankit and Amlan : Very pretty pics. 
@ Amlan: Very very pretty indeed. But do fix the horizon buddy. Horizons *must* be horizontal :>
And another thing would be to use 16:9 for landscapes, generally looks better 

Yep, this is the stock 18-55 lens and then cropped a bit. So the droplet isnt as sharp as I'd have liked


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2013)

pranav that drop is very good...it just doesnt lack anything...what more do u want???

@gamefreak....liked ur light trails...but 1-2 shots were enough


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> pranav that drop is very good...it just doesnt lack anything...what more do u want???
> 
> @gamefreak....liked ur light trails...but 1-2 shots were enough



I have a couple of other pics from this series that are sharper than this but they are too plain. I'd have loved to get their sharpness in this shot (But yeah, they were shot at a greater distance as well, and hence the better focus, but also the less "impact") :>

@gamefreak: What sujoy said


----------



## game-freak (May 20, 2013)

@ Amlan awesome shot 
@ sujoyp k will keep that in mind 

clicks for review 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2827/8757303787_70e0a132d6_c.jpg 647 by ☣ankit

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8552/8758427836_da6bd95eec_c.jpg 664 by ☣ankit


----------



## nac (May 20, 2013)

Ankit, Nice attempts with light trails... 



sujoyp said:


> @gamefreak....liked ur light trails...but 1-2 shots were enough



Thought of saying this for a long time, I don't how he would take it and I kept my tongue silent...


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2013)

@ game-freak: I have a bit of suggestion if you dont mind. I see that your shots vary wildly in their appeal. Some okay shots, some really nice ones. I also see that you are changing your lenses a lot. If you rememeber I was back ther at that thread where you wanted to buy a dslr and suggested you not to buy multiple lenses right from the word go 

If you dont mind, I would suggest you to stick to one lens for some time, no matter how much you are tempted to change, and try to get the best shots from it, instead of changing lenses. The ideal candidate for this would be your 18-55 stock.


----------



## nac (May 20, 2013)

Pranav, Just would like to know. I have seen people saying this... but... Can't there be a case where horizon would be little diagonal. I tried and get Amlan's horizontal, but I think the one he posted was better. What do you guys think?

*img833.imageshack.us/img833/7466/izzi.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 20, 2013)

@pranav0091 - The waterdrop shot is great.  The 30 (whatever that is) reflection looks cool. Did you had to spend some time to click at the right time ?
@game-freak - The lights look pretty good.



nac said:


> Can't there be a case where horizon would be little diagonal. What do you guys think?


For me, If that angle adds to the photo then yes,  but most of the times I notice & don't like if the most prominent horizontal / vertical line in the photo is a little off.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 21, 2013)

nac said:


> Pranav, Just would like to know. I have seen people saying this... but... Can't there be a case where horizon would be little diagonal. I tried and get Amlan's horizontal, but I think the one he posted was better. What do you guys think?



Well I guess there is no hard and fast rule, but personally I find slant horizons to be jarring in most photos (not all, most) And regarding your repost of Amlan's image, with the exception of the image-contrast I prefer your version tbh.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5327/8757930003_d574e9deba_c.jpg
Untitled by pranav0091, on Flickr

just tweaked the color balance a bit and the usual horizontal horizon and cropping. Quite a tricky shot to get the horizon right. I kind of prefer this slightly overdone-to-the-left version.



Gen.Libeb said:


> @pranav0091 - The waterdrop shot is great.  The 30 (whatever that is) reflection looks cool. Did you had to spend some time to click at the right time ?
> @game-freak - The lights look pretty good.
> 
> 
> For me, If that angle adds to the photo then yes,  but most of the times I notice & don't like if the most prominent horizontal / vertical line in the photo is a little off.



Yes, I think i had to take over 50 shots to get some 3 decent ones. The larger effort is in the setup though. And I had only the built in flash to work with, so adding some highlighting coloring was not a possibility.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 21, 2013)

nac said:


> Pranav, Just would like to know. I have seen people saying this... but... Can't there be a case where horizon would be little diagonal. I tried and get Amlan's horizontal, but I think the one he posted was better. What do you guys think?





pranav0091 said:


> Well I guess there is no hard and fast rule, but personally I find slant horizons to be jarring in most photos (not all, most) And regarding your repost of Amlan's image, with the exception of the image-contrast I prefer your version tbh.
> 
> just tweaked the color balance a bit and the usual horizontal horizon and cropping. Quite a tricky shot to get the horizon right. I kind of prefer this slightly overdone-to-the-left version



I had the same problem which framing this, I have the rule of thirds overlay on my camera but wasn't quite sure which part of the bank to match with the horizontal. Your versions look good though.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 21, 2013)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7335/8770991300_27a563af3b_o.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2870/8766319653_a9a9656079_o.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5337/8771001062_9758c8dbed_o.jpg



Some photos to celebrate the new Flickr website 
Will hotlink them on next page of thread again.


----------



## kjuvale (May 22, 2013)

@Anmol: great shots, 
@Ankit: nice moon shot, good detials.
@pranav: awesome droplet shot 
@thetechfreak: nice attempts, can you put exif data, I think you need much faster shutter speed to capture movement. 

some photos from my side:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8270/8758075512_0377baeef7.jpg
Drachenfels, Bonn by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7410/8755352076_83db3a6c6f.jpg
Münster platz Bonn by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 22, 2013)

guys, reposting this link ..... really need some help here 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/172921-buying-mirrorless-camera.html


----------



## CyberKID (May 22, 2013)

Some from my side. Posting these links from my blog.
*lh3.ggpht.com/-E5klO-dzvFk/UZxcvo7FVaI/AAAAAAAAAj8/Ci-e4m6eX7k/s720/19052013160.jpg

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-jyd0LqraeXU/UZUDT42MNiI/AAAAAAAAAjY/uisv79kcIMk/s720/30042013057.jpg

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-Nl6_Termq-0/UYtuUQqs2OI/AAAAAAAAAiI/boME33dKYo0/s720/010420121003.jpg

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-odop5fpV1ls/UYtuWUUgFMI/AAAAAAAAAiY/Rs3u9HtjN_o/s720/30032013374.jpg


----------



## game-freak (May 23, 2013)

@kjuvale Münster platz Bonn, beautiful click 
another moon shot for review 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8272/8783163461_e1512b09f4.jpg *www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8783163461/ *www.flickr.com/people/94910990@N04/


----------



## pranav0091 (May 23, 2013)

@kjvale: Nice pics as usual. Man, how I wish I could travel 

@game-freak: Thats a good shot. A bit of detail lacking, but I guess its the limiting case of the atmospheric conditions. 
PS: It looksmuch better in the black background of the new flickr. Almost majestic. Do a printscreen and upload as a second pic


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 23, 2013)

@kjuvale - Great photos. Love whatever filters / effects you use.
@game-freak - This moon shot looks great, much better than your other moon shots.

Here's a sunset.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7419/8759051484_1357f74e74_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 23, 2013)

@gamefreak: what lens are you using for these moon shots?


----------



## nac (May 23, 2013)

Kjuvale, Wonderful clicks...
gamefreak, Better than the moons you have posted before. But don't crop it too tight.



izzikio_rage said:


> @gamefreak: what lens are you using for these moon shots?



I guess 70-300vr


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2013)

Birds!!!!!



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3675/8787876459_8dc7f349d4_o.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3815/8787879687_edfe7d2bc0_o.jpg


Few more here: Bird Photos! - a set on Flickr


Hope you like them


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2013)

2 smokes from my side 

*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/252382_10152883394310424_380204412_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/969107_10152883394390424_1288180868_n.jpg


can somebody help me rectify the one mistake i made in editing the above pic in photoshop...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

Visited Singapore last year. Took some photos. Here are a few:


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7281/8803877441_81096ea641_o.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7450/8814495724_e27668c29b_o.jpg


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/8814521558_b5de69ac19_o.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7296/8814477378_3b827b30f4_o.jpg


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5334/8814542900_919d576ed7_o.jpg



Check out the full album here: Singapore in photos: Part 1[Jurong Bird park+ Sentosa] - a set on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

Sujoy, No as impressive as the previous set.
 Sorry, I don't know much about PP.

techfreak, Are those from 1000D?


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2013)

@nac no issues...I am very stuck in photography right now...no outdoor shoots...no one to take portraits...no flowers,..no macros ....soo very limited subjects..
what new can i try in smoke...maybe I will try bit drops now


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @nac no issues...


No offense meant, Sujoy. 

BTB, you sound like me. Most of the times, I look for subjects in and around my home. It would be good if I travel a lot, at least for taking photographs 



sujoyp said:


> I am very stuck in photography right now...no outdoor shoots...no one to take portraits...no flowers,..no macros ....soo very limited subjects..
> what new can i try in smoke...maybe I will try bit drops now


Try tutorials of digitalrev channel from youtube. Stuck @ home, levitation...


----------



## pranav0091 (May 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @nac no issues...I am very stuck in photography right now...no outdoor shoots...no one to take portraits...no flowers,..no macros ....soo very limited subjects..
> what new can i try in smoke...maybe I will try bit drops now



Yeah. Same here 

Drops are wonderful once you can get them setup.. As a tip, I'd suggest you dont take the drops directly from the tap, instead make them fall off from a very pointed object, they are much more regular that way. However, if you are planning the "teardrops" kind of pic, then it helps to keep the source as blunt as possible.

@techfreak: The pics look not well in focus buddy. Point and shoots 

@nac: I'll check out those videos too. Thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 25, 2013)

One more of my time in Kolkata 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/7885500188_e459f4315e_z.jpg
Reflections by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

Amlan, Good work...  You're getting very good IQ from a compact. 

I don't get to share the photographs I take for quite a while as most of them are wedding, birthday photographs... Here are the two which I took some months ago in the midnight. People gave a weird look and pass comments about me taking photographs. 

Please do comment on the flaws in these photographs. What I could have done to make this photographs better? Right from composing to PP work...

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5344/8801084253_0631692c2a_o.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/8811671206_cda960a401_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2013)

@nac and pranav actually I used to go out every weekend when i was in nagpur-hometown ....I loved birding and flower shots..but since i came to bangladesh I feel like caged ..anyways nac I will check the video..thanks
thanks for the tip pranav ...I have already taken some shots before ...I will try harder 

@amlan nice shot

@nac ur 1st pic is very simple subject and u shot direct towards light thats y it have slight discoloring lens flare type right at the centre of the pic..remianing in the 1st pic seems fine
your 2nd pic is technically correct...but u have choosen wrong place....the place seems just too bright ...and those yellow arrow mark is a disdvantage if u r showing light trails....choose darker place with dark backgrounds...u can find it on highways


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2013)

nac said:
			
		

> techfreak, Are those from 1000D?


 Yes. 70-300m on few shots. Haven't used Photoshop even a little on photos.

Singapore in photos part 2 now!!!


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7323/8827082008_444dc47acb_o.jpg
1 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2809/8816494221_a2e06b01e5_o.jpg
2 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7420/8827084946_632c0fe45e_o.jpg
3 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5327/8827087214_0c59bbedba_o.jpg
4 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/8827113152_98a78b1df4_o.jpg
15 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5461/8827117450_8b821d12d0_o.jpg
17 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7444/8827136492_0a1e7de86c_o.jpg
22 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2832/8816550247_ae6e4814c3_o.jpg
24 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7426/8827152270_559fd98d3c_o.jpg
31 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3711/8827079862_73e7e8b26b_o.jpg
38 by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr



Full Album here: Singapore in Photos: Part 2 - a set on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 25, 2013)

Sujoy, Thanks for your comments. You are right, if I didn't under expose the first one we could see the lens flare clearly. Instead, I should have stopped down aperture to f/8 rather than keeping it wide open. Now I wonder why I didn't do it then. 

Got the point for the second one.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 26, 2013)

@techfreak: Ah, well. That seals it. No 70-300 non IS lens for me :>

@nac: Sujoy's csuggestions make a lot of sense. You might even want to stop down to f/18 or lower (not sure of the limits, i use f/22 or lower) to bring out the lights as pointed stars. it looks better to me that way 

@Amlan: Nice shot again. (Again the horizon is a bit off :>). You should invest more into photography, a DSLR and some time into pp. Never forget that a good pic has a lot of post processing involved (Not necessarily photoshop grade work but the little things like horizon, composition etc)


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2013)

@nac good that u didnt took in negative way  

@techfreak ....u should have pp'ed at least in picasa...direct from dslr dont show the actual potential of picture


----------



## thetechfreak (May 26, 2013)

^^

HMmmm. Will start playing around with pics and see what comes. But I just HATE the idea of touching the photos with an editor even a little bit and then posting under "Photography Thread"


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 26, 2013)

@thetechfreak - Love that first photo except for the black thing at the right top.


----------



## sujoyp (May 26, 2013)

@techfreak ..photoediting is a part of photography from starting itself ...soo no harm in editing


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 27, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @Amlan: Nice shot again. (Again the horizon is a bit off :>). You should invest more into photography, a DSLR and some time into pp. Never forget that a good pic has a lot of post processing involved (Not necessarily photoshop grade work but the little things like horizon, composition etc)



Thank you, am planning to finally shift to a DSLR (or MILC) now, have used DSLRs before (generous friends and family  and there is no way a compact can deliver even a fraction of that. PP I need to start doing. 



sujoyp said:


> @amlan nice shot



thank you 



nac said:


> Amlan, Good work...  You're getting very good IQ from a compact.



Thanks, its just that a compact requires much more effort to get the same IQ, a tripod, long exposure at min iso and aperture, to get something which a DSLR could have captured handheld  

The light trails pic is pretty cool, especially the blue lighting of the sky. Did you shoot this at dusk?

@techfreak, the firebreathing pic is amazing


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 27, 2013)

Coming  after a long time. Great pics everyone. Will try to be regular from now on


----------



## nac (May 27, 2013)

Welcome back Prashant. How about a photograph you think best you made in this long absence???


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 27, 2013)

@nac Thanks. I haven't got much time to shoot during my absence because of studies and heat. I took this panorama some time ago usin my phone
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8625671666_f88d897208_b.jpg
Panorama - After Sunset by marvelprash, on Flickr

Another shot that I had already shared before... but with a different PP
 *farm3.staticflickr.com/2824/8761312116_74f2ddaefe_z.jpg
Eager Eyes by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 27, 2013)

@marvelousprashant - That sunset shot is amazing.





nac said:


> Please do comment on the flaws in these photographs. What I could have done to make this photographs better? Right from composing to PP work...



For the 1st one, I think you could had the aperture down to f8 with a longer exposure if that was not handheld,  You could have got stars instead of the not so good looking light.   Is that a guy standing at the bottom of the light post? 

The 2nd one, you probably got the settings right, but I don't find anything interesting about it


----------



## pranav0091 (May 28, 2013)

Quite an entry with that sunset Prashant  :fanfare:


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 28, 2013)

@pranav0091 - off-topic question -  What's the highest ISO you can go with your camera (for night photos) & still get usable photos?


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2013)

prashant I saw both of them in flicker I think...sunset is nice


----------



## nac (May 28, 2013)

Prashant, Really eyes pops out in this version...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 28, 2013)

Spent some time clicking this weekend. Here is one of the them.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5323/8869559094_72e0daa6a1_b.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 28, 2013)

Excellent shot gen! Love the colors


----------



## ajay600 (May 28, 2013)

Hi just got my first camera(a nikon d3100) 2 days back... read on the internet about Shallow Depth of field and I tried. Here are the results.
P.S sorry about my choice of subject in the pic..



Focal =40, f-stop= f/5
*img28.imageshack.us/img28/9500/dsc0163qo.jpg

Focal =44, f-stop= f/20
*img809.imageshack.us/img809/1121/dsc0165sb.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 28, 2013)

superb shot gen

lol ajay ...started with colin  good


----------



## nac (May 29, 2013)

Gen, The best I have ever seen from you.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 29, 2013)

@Gen : Hats off. That is beautiful.


----------



## singh_ak47 (May 29, 2013)

@sujoyp 

Bro your inbox is full.
Unable send you a message.


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 29, 2013)

@ajay try night street photography with streetlights, you will get more beautiful results and an idea about DoF and bokeh


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 29, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Spent some time clicking this weekend. Here is one of the them.



That is a beautiful image, taken on marine drive mumbai if I'm not wrong? 



ajay600 said:


> Hi just got my first camera(a nikon d3100) 2 days back... read on the internet about Shallow Depth of field and I tried. Here are the results.
> P.S sorry about my choice of subject in the pic..



Nicely done, it takes people quite some time to understand this concept. Waiting for more pics


----------



## pranav0091 (May 29, 2013)

Installed Magic lantern on my 600D. Such a nice addon even though I havent used it to do anything yet. I was so enamoured by the no-shutter-movement-photo option (for night sky photos) but unfortunately it seems to be a very low resolution pic 
But the focus assist, histogram, over-exposure alert etc are themselves something I would even pay for. Best of all, its extremely simple and apparently doesnt even void your warranty.
install [Magic Lantern wiki]


----------



## nac (May 29, 2013)

Did someone use Colin or mouth wash before for test shot 

Pranav, So short film is on the way eh...


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2013)

awesome shot @gen


----------



## pranav0091 (May 29, 2013)

nac said:


> Did someone use Colin or mouth wash before for test shot
> 
> Pranav, So short film is on the way eh...



Nope. outskirts of a city, what do I film anyway


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 29, 2013)

@marvelousprashant, @sujoyp, @nac, @pranav0091,  @izzikio_rage, @abhidev  - Thanks to all


----------



## ajay600 (May 29, 2013)

@all,

pls correct me if im wrong.
from the online learning I did, the trick to getting great background blur(bokeh) are:
1) setting the widest Aperture
2 Getting as close to subject as possible
3) Get the Maximum possible zoom
4) The background should be at a max possible distance from the subject.

Anything wrong in the above 4 or anything else also is needed


----------



## pranav0091 (May 29, 2013)

^ 
Correct.

If I am permitted to be cheeky, then there is an ingredient mising - PRACTISE.


----------



## ajay600 (May 29, 2013)

yep... im just a 3 day old dslr owner


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2013)

a few more 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7091/7214600000_0b7b780065_z.jpg
Just jamming away by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/7180223788_0aa1f2ceb6_z.jpg
Don't we all tend to move towards the light? by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2013)

ajay u r doing correct and ur shot was 100% right with good bokeh...but can u try it on some flowers or teddy bear ...something colorful 

izzko 1st is awesome...superb


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2013)

I don't fully agree with point 4. If background is too far you have will get a creamy bokeh instead of beautiful bokeh circles.  Bokeh is easy to learn. Just keep shooting and you will come to know


----------



## Ayuclack (May 30, 2013)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/8886762754_18198cb784.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (May 30, 2013)

Rain from my office window.
Taken in macro mode from my Samsung Galsy S camera. Touched up the contrast and hue/sat. Put a frame.
*pbs.twimg.com/media/BLe_wuKCEAAWOt7.jpg


----------



## nac (May 30, 2013)

Amlan, Nice clicks again... 

Ayuclack, Good IQ

Rhitwick, Nice attempt. I guess you would get much better image when you try this set up with your 600D.


----------



## criztle (May 30, 2013)

posting after very long time
here are some of my click from my recent spain trip

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3670/8892792060_975daf7888_b.jpg
DSC02462 by Criztle, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5449/8892199889_07de75056d_b.jpg
7654 by Criztle, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7453/8892187809_f7c48a3b3f_b.jpg
Rays of Hope and Peace by Criztle, on Flickr

all pics are (C) All Rights reserved


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2013)

^ All images are private


----------



## criztle (May 30, 2013)

just a second

are they visible now?


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 30, 2013)

Yes. 1st one is lovely except for some highlight clipping. Wallpaper material


----------



## criztle (May 30, 2013)

thanks . @ prashant


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 30, 2013)

@izzikio_rage  - Great first shot.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2013)

Criztle, Second one is good.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 31, 2013)

*1.bp.blogspot.com/-Puk6iOdxKn4/UabYdZemdMI/AAAAAAAABco/xTS44GO6hoA/s1600/DSC_0452+copy.jpg


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-P2yW6VdOYrg/UabX4duGCiI/AAAAAAAABcg/0QNX9PrVa2M/s1600/DSC_0449+copy.jpg


*4.bp.blogspot.com/-_FCbmxrt-Ug/UabY4xRidGI/AAAAAAAABcw/js3ZIAzPxDw/s1600/DSC_0455+copy.jpg


----------



## ajay600 (Jun 1, 2013)

handheld, with shutter speed of 1 seconds and no flash

*img12.imageshack.us/img12/4550/dsc0177gif.jpg

handheld, with shutter speed of 1.3 seconds and no flash

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/5518/dsc0196zg.jpg

any tip on getting the night shots better?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 1, 2013)

As a rule of thumb, should never go for shutter speeds that are slower SHORTER than 1/ISO and LONGER than 0.3 seconds if the camera is handheld.

Nice 1st shot Ayush


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> As a rule of thumb, should never go for shutter speeds that are slower than 1/ISO and longer than 0.3 seconds if the camera is handheld.



@pranav0091 - Not sure if you saw this before but whats the highest usable ISO on your camera  for night shots?


----------



## ajay600 (Jun 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> As a rule of thumb, should never go for shutter speeds that are slower than 1/ISO and longer than 0.3 seconds if the camera is handheld.
> 
> Nice 1st shot Ayush



Thanks.. There was absolutely no light and i do jot own a tripod... So had to Set a slow shutter and a high ISO.

And are the pics usually edited In photoshop or other tools before getting displayed here? Especially the landscape shots


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 1, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @pranav0091 - Not sure if you saw this before but whats the highest usable ISO on your camera  for night shots?



I have shots on 3200 that look just fine (unless one is pixel peeping, but even then aggressive noise reduction+sharpen+glow helps a lot). In short, ISO 3200 is perfectly usable, havent tried any more than that though.



ajay600 said:


> Thanks.. There was absolutely no light and i do jot own a tripod... So had to Set a slow shutter and a high ISO.
> 
> And are the pics usually edited In photoshop or other tools before getting displayed here? Especially the landscape shots



Yeah, as much any one would like to get great pics right out of the camera, its nearly impossible to do in real life. There 's always something or the other that you feel could have been done better after you take the shot. So most of us here do a little editing (mainly straighten the horizon- cant stress this enough, STRAIGHT horizon, unless you have a very good reason to break this rule, crop to trim out the non-interesting/distracting parts,  tweak the levels a bit to boost contrast at the slight expense of details, and tweak the luminosity curve generally to a sigmoid curve)


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 1, 2013)

All those shots were taken in moving car at 40-50 km/h in city... When I just received my camera back from Nikon.... I was just testing it...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2013)

@ ajay600
 Yes most people do a bit of editing ...and editing is a integral part of photography...just u should know how much to edit soo that it looks natural...it should not look artificial


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2013)

Ayuck, What happened finally? Did they replace the unit or repaired it?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I have shots on 3200 that look just fine (unless one is pixel peeping, but even then aggressive noise reduction+sharpen+glow helps a lot). In short, ISO 3200 is perfectly usable, havent tried any more than that though.



Thanks for that post.  noise reduction+ Sharpen  + glow: in-cam ??

I had a hard time figuring out the best settings on some handheld night shots the last time.   This one is with a 15 sec exposure. (not handheld)  

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8534/8857679628_ee9aa0bb1e_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2013)

very nice shot gen.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 1, 2013)

nac said:


> Ayuclack, What happened finally? Did they replace the unit or repaired it?



Whole internal's got replaced ...excluding sensor .. They said they can't replace the body as due to serial number and thin at kind of stuff.They first gave it back to me after replacing the focusing screen but plastic shard were visible in viewfinder and the mirror was also scratched.. So they took one week and gave almost new camera back to me..


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2013)

^ Good that they have replaced the faulty internal units rather than fixing them.

Gen, That's a nice one...


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 2, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks for that post.  noise reduction+ Sharpen  + glow: in-cam ??
> 
> I had a hard time figuring out the best settings on some handheld night shots the last time.   This one is with a 15 sec exposure. (not handheld)



Brilliant pic Gen, more so since its not from a DSLR 

Nope, all in paint.net/picasa.


----------



## criztle (Jun 2, 2013)

@ nac thanks i actually took it from back side of moving bus


----------



## a_medico (Jun 2, 2013)

*Ajanta caves (Summer edition)*


*Individual caves*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5329/8920333089_f477d41f41_o.jpg




*Inside the caves*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7358/8920974816_bf68509377_o.jpg




*Birds-eye view - 2Kms stretch of hand carved caves in a stretch of hills*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7345/8920971954_5b98aac4f3_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2013)

gr8 shots @ayush


----------



## nac (Jun 2, 2013)

Medico, Looks like a good location for Indian Jones 5 
Like the birds eye view. HDR???



criztle said:


> @ nac thanks i actually took it from back side of moving bus



Yeah, I guessed. Good IQ for a compact. And it's better warmer.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 2, 2013)

nac said:


> Medico, Looks like a good location for Indian Jones 5
> Like the birds eye view. HDR???



Yes


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 2, 2013)

abhidev said:


> gr8 shots @ayush



Thanks Dude !!


----------



## lm2k (Jun 2, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Ajanta caves (Summer edition)*
> 
> 
> *Individual caves*
> ...



nice pics. liked the textures in the cut rocky caves , may be you post processed it this way.


some of my first attempts at timelapse 
redrose


camera- Sony erricson ELM
application - lapse.jar to make the camera take a foto after every 5 mins
                  startrails.exe to make the video
one foto taken every 5 min for 2 days but ended up using the last 86 fotos from last 7 hours since there was too much movements along with some lighting and focus issues.

purple gazania

application - lapse.jar to make the camera take a foto after every 2 mins
                  startrails.exe to make the video
total time was around 3 hours.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 3, 2013)

a_medico said:


> *Ajanta caves (Summer edition)*
> 
> 
> *Individual caves*




Nice snaps 
I like the post processing here, but my take would be that it doesnt suit the second and third pics as much as it suits the first one.

@lm2k: Neat time lapse 
Which camera? and how did you maintain the battery ?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2013)

@medico Too much HDR I think

@
im2k Awesome time lapse!!!!!!!


----------



## a_medico (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks all for the inputs

@lm2k awesome effort! thats a lot of patience. loved the blooming in the second.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 3, 2013)

@a_medico - A bit too over-processed for my taste 
@lm2k -  The time-lapse is great



pranav0091 said:


> Brilliant pic Gen, more so since its not from a DSLR


Thanks.  I was happy with most of the results as long as they were not night landscape handheld shots otherwise I need to place the cam somewhere (no tripod) & compromise on the composition.  I'll probably post some handheld from that session later.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 3, 2013)

@lm2k, nice time-lapse dude. Learnt something new today.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 3, 2013)

Need some quick help/advice.

Yesterday I found that there was a small (perfectly circular) line in the viewfinder of my 600D. I pinned it down after a bit of observation to lie on the pentaprism surface that receives the light from the mirror. In a moment of stupidity I open up the lens and use a clean dry swab to try clean it, but ended up making a bit more dirty. Any chance I'll be able to get this cleaned under warranty? If not how much will it cost?

The initial marks were caused on their own and not by me.


----------



## Ayuclack (Jun 3, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Need some quick help/advice.
> 
> Yesterday I found that there was a small (perfectly circular) line in the viewfinder of my 600D. I pinned it down after a bit of observation to lie on the pentaprism surface that receives the light from the mirror. In a moment of stupidity I open up the lens and use a clean dry swab to try clean it, but ended up making a bit more dirty. Any chance I'll be able to get this cleaned under warranty? If not how much will it cost?
> 
> The initial marks were caused on their own and not by me.



Same Thing That Was Damaged In Mine ...


----------



## lm2k (Jun 3, 2013)

@pranav0091 ,@marvelousprashant , @a_medico and @rhitwick - thank you. i m trying this on some other flowers also . I ll post back the results.
@pranav0091 - Sorry to hear that about your camera. I hope it will get fixed soon.


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2013)

Pranav, I don't it would be a big deal. It sounds like a swab mark (like fingerprint). Probably they will clean it for you under warranty.

Lm2k, Good work  But I was expecting about 2 or 3 minute long video


----------



## game-freak (Jun 3, 2013)

plz critique 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5348/8937753199_932b3c0b04_c.jpg *www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/8937753199/

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3799/8937747971_ae14c8f1f1_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 3, 2013)

^ Both are nice. Need to work little more on the second one. I think it's not the IQ one gets from DSLR, I guess you have cropped too much. Try it with your prime lens and try focus stacking for macros...

Check out toofan's flickr...


----------



## lm2k (Jun 3, 2013)

@game-freak - both are nice , in the first one i would have liked to see more of the earth(mountains and trees) also you could have tried this image as HDR(3-5  images) second one is beautiful especially the eyes but as nac said u have cropped it too much, you can try sharpening it in photoshop.
@nac - i am working on it may be when i see a bud i will try it again with better lighting amd arrangements to avoid unwanted movements.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 4, 2013)

Got the camera fixed. They took one look at it and asked me if i had opened it and tried to do something. I said yes, that I tried to clean with a swab after seeing a mark. They just advised me not to try anything more than a blower on the internals and cleaned (replaced?) the focus screen and the sensor on the spot. I just had to wait for about 20 minutes in total. Very pleased with the service. Canon Level 4 service centre, Brigade road, Bangalore.

PS: Are cameras under warranty eligible for free servicing even if nothing is wrong with them?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 4, 2013)

@game-freak To tell the truth these shots are good if shot by a Point and Shoot camera. But disappointing quality for D5100. I dont know what is wrong with 1st shot. It is grainy. I checked the exif and it is just ISO 140. Maybe just bad luck


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 4, 2013)

@game-freak - I like the 2nd one, Could had been better if that blurry thing in the foreground wasn't there & if the background was a little less noisy.

Here's another one.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3716/8940164334_62f7a1c725_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2013)

Gen.Leibib, beautiful shot, have you post processed this somehow or is this the dynamic range that your camera normally gives? 

Gamefreak: I thought that the second shot was brilliant, after all it's not always that a fly sits down in the perfect position and lighting and lets you shoot it. You could try reverse mounting your present lenses if you are interested in getting good macros.


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

Gen, Nice attempt. Foreground ghosting, you can crop out some of the top and bottom ghosting. Is that a moon? If so, it would be good if we can see some of the moon details. I have seen people using double exposure to get BIG moon in the frame.

How is the PP in this picture

*img266.imageshack.us/img266/1149/img3473q.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 4, 2013)

A good photo I took long back. Might've posted here earlier. Arguably my best photo ever 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/8946341047_fd4842cdd0_o.jpg
Surise by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr



PS: Have not used Photoshop even a little


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2013)

^ 

Use a little to make it better.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 6, 2013)

@thetechfreak - Thats a nice looking shot. I like that.



izzikio_rage said:


> Gen.Leibib, beautiful shot, have you post processed this somehow or is this the dynamic range that your camera normally gives?


Don't know about DR but there is a quite a bit of PP in that shot.  I know its not well done here though.



nac said:


> Gen, Nice attempt. Foreground ghosting, you can crop out some of the top and bottom ghosting.


Foreground ghosting?



nac said:


> Is that a moon? If so, it would be good if we can see some of the moon details. I have seen people using double exposure to get BIG moon in the frame.


Moon details ..  Do you mean get 2 shots one exposed for the building and other for the moon & then blend them?  Got any links to such shots? 
I think your moon shot with details works well on a cloudless sky.


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 6, 2013)

lm2k said:


> nice pics. liked the textures in the cut rocky caves , may be you post processed it this way.
> 
> 
> some of my first attempts at timelapse
> ...


Nice try!
I tried it but couldn't get the application lapse.jar to run on my S60 v5. Had to use LapseBasic with poor results.
Yours is a good time lapse video.


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Foreground ghosting?



I meant, blurred passer by (I think) at the bottom of the image.



Gen.Libeb said:


> Moon details ..  Do you mean get 2 shots one exposed for the building and other for the moon & then blend them?  Got any links to such shots?
> I think your moon shot with details works well on a cloudless sky.



Here you can find some artistic double exposure shots (Some of this may be photoshoped). Google it, you can find many. I don't know your camera has this feature in-built. If not, you have to do it in photoshop.

I meant similar to this one.
*www.members.shaw.ca/ocl2/moon.jpg

Note: It's not mine. I just picked it from google search.

Yes, the one I posted is actually two shots blended in gimp.

You are good at photoshop, I guess you don't need a youtube or website link to "how you can do this in photoshop"


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2013)

Some drops

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5338/8971581838_1a1bb7dba3.jpg
Golden Drop by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8549/8970390135_9997e9aa2a.jpg
Sparkling drops by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3782/8970390989_cabb29a5a8.jpg
Splash by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/8971584260_0f30e35c80.jpg
Close drop by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2013)

@sujoy : Great drop shots. Like the third one

@nac I m not very fluent with terminology but your example is of blending not double exposure

@thetechfreak good. Empty space on the left doesn't look good. Without it, this will look more spooky

@nac : Lots of noise around the tomb


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 7, 2013)

@Sujoyp - Those are great. How did you get the water to splash like that in the 3rd one ?

@nac- Thanks for the link. Didn't knew of double exposure before.  May be I'll try that kind of moon blending sometime if I get the right photo.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice work Sujoy.



marvelousprashant said:


> @nac I m not very fluent with terminology but your example is of blending not double exposure


Okie  



marvelousprashant said:


> @nac : Lots of noise around the tomb


Is it?  Poor editing, I take.  But I didn't see it. May be I need to borrow your glass...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2013)

@prashant & nac thanks

@gen. the splash like 3rd is a sheer chance...sorry there is no style to drop water 

@nac in ur pic black is black but the grayish light around the taj is what he is talking about....it look like noise...u could have removed it in photoshop


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2013)

^ No no... He was right... Because I didn't see it, necessarily it was  clean and noiseless. I am very much ok with his comments. I just wanted  you guys to comment on the editing part of the photograph as I tried  something to make it better. And I take it that it wasn't good enough.



sujoyp said:


> it look like noise...u could have removed it in photoshop


 You know what... The existence of noise became apparent because of what I did in editing...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 7, 2013)

Link to original Taj pic plz. Want to try my hands


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2013)

Nac here is ur photo with my editing 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-JXA7k_YRBVA/UbGj1mN0BwI/AAAAAAAAI5o/6a-naKJdkBM/w640-h427-no/img3473q.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 8, 2013)

Awesome pics everyone, seems like this thread has really come back to life  ...

Some from my side too 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7298/8881218191_433e0b24c4_z.jpg
Opulence by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

Also, tried out my hand at HDR using photomatix (results still come out a little too noisy for my liking)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8149/7487611446_c5d55c9d73_z.jpg
Colorful Kolkata by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jun 8, 2013)

Amlan, OPULENCE is good, little overexposed I think. Nice try on HDR...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2013)

@amlan Opulence is great...some editing would have made is much better


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 8, 2013)

@izzikio_rage - Nice photos



nac said:


> How is the PP in this picture


tbh I'm more bothered about the things in the foreground'  the ad board, the wires  rather than the moon in that shot.  
If you are okay with it, can I post a quick edit to your shot?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 8, 2013)

@gen you are right I should have removed the wires from the Nac's pic when I edited it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 9, 2013)

nac said:


> Amlan, OPULENCE is good, little overexposed I think. Nice try on HDR...



Tried to get a lot of shots of this, however the background to the light always came out dark, and recovering it would make it really noisy, really need to learn to reduce noise in selected area of an image. Or get a DSLR 



sujoyp said:


> @amlan Opulence is great...some editing would have made is much better



Sujoy, please suggest, Whatever editing I did only made it more noisy


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2013)

My first attempt at floral abstract photography...

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/3387/img0966qfi.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2013)

nac I want a colored version of this pic   its nice

@amlan I tried some editing ...actually I was going to say remove the noise from roof...the jhoomar came brilliant and does not need any changes

ok now I tried once more and I could only reduce the redish noise a bit but still not enough ...removing too much noise will reduce the sharpness which I didnt wanted.


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2013)

Sujoy, Colour version is not good. It wasn't a fresh flower... and I like this version.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 9, 2013)

@nac  - That looks quite good.

I tried a night city photo last year & it didn't came good.
This is a recent attempt. Click for larger version.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3695/8993057079_26e918a811_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2013)

^ Good one Gen. Panorama???


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 9, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Good one Gen. Panorama???


No. It was a usual 16:9 but had too much of blacks at the top & bottom that I cropped off.  Now it looks like a panorama.


----------



## a_medico (Jun 9, 2013)

*Thirst
*


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3756/8994722892_0243298c76_o.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

Pretty pics everyone. Especially sujoy and izzikio and medico 

Here is my first attempt at timelapse. Night clouds from my balcony.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2013)

nice one gen...I wish it had the moon in the sky 

@medico ...urs is artistic 

@pranav its nice ...what else can we shoot with timelapse??


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> nice one gen...I wish it had the moon in the sky
> 
> @medico ...urs is artistic
> 
> @pranav its nice ...what else can we shoot with timelapse??



Stars mainly. This was a practice attempt so that I dont have to figure out everything when I go home to the village and try to shoot the stars. The other subjects could be flowers blossoming, rotting stuff/leaves, seed germination etc.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2013)

hmmm I am waiting for your star attempt ...my cam dont have the feature soo I cant try it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 9, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Stars mainly. This was a practice attempt so that I dont have to figure out everything when I go home to the village and try to shoot the stars. The other subjects could be flowers blossoming, rotting stuff/leaves, seed germination etc.



I think with the same set of pics for stars it would be more fun to get star trails ..... but thats a cool idea, have a lot of star trail pics will try to make a timelapse out of it  Thanks


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 9, 2013)

My first's

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/a1632aab-72d7-4889-b4ff-a3b4b75f0d41_zps705750a1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 9, 2013)

@shreymittal  nice start...like the composition


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 9, 2013)

@shreymittal Good composition. But slightly on the warmer side

@nac

*img46.imageshack.us/img46/2956/img3474oghdr.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 9, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Here is my first attempt at timelapse. Night clouds from my balcony.


Nice. May be someday try on blue sky & white clouds.


----------



## lm2k (Jun 10, 2013)

@CyberKID - thnx. i had used advanced version just to select the highiest resolution possible sicne it gives more room for cropping(batch) ;i am sure s60 would have their own app for such work. 
@sujoyp - nice pics of the drops. i liked all.
@izzikio_rage -Opulence pic is very nice.
@pranav0091- nice timelapse. one question is y the sky colour is yellow ?
@Gen.Libeb - nice panorama. is it incamera or a i PC. also if done in PC how much % overlap u kept?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @CyberKID - thnx. i had used advanced version just to select the highiest resolution possible sicne it gives more room for cropping(batch) ;i am sure s60 would have their own app for such work.
> @sujoyp - nice pics of the drops. i liked all.
> @izzikio_rage -Opulence pic is very nice.
> @pranav0091- nice timelapse. one question is y the sky colour is yellow ?
> @Gen.Libeb - nice panorama. is it incamera or a i PC. also if done in PC how much % overlap u kept?



Night clouds polluted by light from the city. It wasnt that yellow to the naked eye, but the sensor really picks it up. 

Here is a startrail (again the sky was nearly black as far as I could see, but the sensor picks up even faint light.)


I am not very pleased with this one, I had to have to zoomed more :/


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Night clouds polluted by light from the city. It wasnt that yellow to the naked eye, but the sensor really picks it up.
> 
> Here is a startrail (again the sky was nearly black as far as I could see, but the sensor picks up even faint light.)
> 
> I am not very pleased with this one, I had to have to zoomed more :/



Pranav, run the same pics in a software called startrails. A timelapse video of startrails shows barely anything since the star light is so faint. However a trail looks pretty cool 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8359/8299553352_f856534511_z.jpg
Celestial light show - startrails by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jun 10, 2013)

Pranav, Try try... It's good to try and get to know things how it works... Soon we will see one like this from you  


Prashant, It's cool... 

Shreymittal, Nice one.


----------



## lm2k (Jun 10, 2013)

pranav0091 - nice one. what shutter speed and iso and how much interval betewwn shots? also try to add some foreground like a rock or something interesting .

pranav0091 - nice one. what shutter speed and iso and how much interval betewwn shots? also try to add some foreground like a rock or something interesting .


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 10, 2013)

I use startrails only for the video buddy. Then compress it using handbrake from 200MB to 600KB 

Yep, I'll keep trying :>

Just ordered the 'Black Hole', Canon 50mm, f1.8 lens for 6.8k from FK. My first lens upgrade, I guess I am ready to move onto primes, now that I have spent the last 6 months with the kit lens 



lm2k said:


> pranav0091 - nice one. what shutter speed and iso and how much interval betewwn shots? also try to add some foreground like a rock or something interesting .
> 
> pranav0091 - nice one. what shutter speed and iso and how much interval betewwn shots? also try to add some foreground like a rock or something interesting .



Sure, let me just get home in a couple of weeks time, the city sucks for time lapse (except for the traffic, which I might do soon)
30 seconds per shot, ~150 shots at 15fps, ISO200, no post processing (too lazy), 'shoot like crazy' mode from Magic lantern, basically less than a second between successive shots (Although the video above had a 3s gap between shots, hence the very slight jitter)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 10, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @Gen.Libeb - nice panorama. is it incamera or a i PC. also if done in PC how much % overlap u kept?


Thanks.  Tts just a regular 16:9 photo with some of the empty space cropped off at the top & bottom.  Not taken through the panorama mode.
I haven't tried anything with the panorama mode yet.


----------



## shreymittal (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys more here please correct me if i am wrong anywhere
Because I'm a n00b in Photography

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC00988_zps92c66474.jpg

*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/DSC00989_zpsaf04c21b.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jun 11, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks.  Tts just a regular 16:9 photo with some of the empty space cropped off at the top & bottom.  Not taken through the panorama mode.
> I haven't tried anything with the panorama mode yet.



it is not 16:9 you have dropped out 1000 pixels more and the things in the frame appear to be far so it is looking a bit like panorama.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 11, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Guys more here please correct me if i am wrong anywhere
> Because I'm a n00b in Photography



Which camera?
Also, better to use flickr so that the rest of us can see the camera/shot info.

First pic, why slanted? :>


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 11, 2013)

lm2k said:


> it is not 16:9 you have dropped out 1000 pixels more and the things in the frame appear to be far so it is looking a bit like panorama.


I meant it was 16:9 when I took it. I cropped it on PC later  to remove the empty space.   Not sure what you asked about the % overlap.  




shreymittal said:


> Guys more here please correct me if i am wrong anywhere
> Because I'm a n00b in Photography




@shreymittal  - What were you trying to shoot in that pic?  
You've cut off the top of the most interesting building in that pic, Apart from being tilted, the road isn't looking good in there either.


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2013)

Colour one for Sujoy 

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/258/img09663.jpg


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 11, 2013)

My first time lapse video..Edited using LRtimelapse and Lightroom 3 to create a moody look... The final video inspired me to write some lines about the 'Lonely tower'..  Shot with Sony Xperia Sola using Lapseitpro app.. 
Please comment your opinion..! 



Clouds pass by as the lonely tower waves a delicate 'good bye' to the exhausted sun.He was with the lonely one all day long, just to make it feel better.
Musing a better tomorrow , the lonely tower gave itself a comfortable uprising.
-There are so many people around you,like the tower itself. Show them some solicitude by sparing a few seconds.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks Nac and it looks better than B&W one ...I like it


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2013)

^ Thank you...


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2013)

*sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1003287_631064280255815_1151612485_n.jpg

Clicked with my Sony Xperia L. 

*sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/963872_631063810255862_1127642640_o.jpg
Had increased the contrast in this image in paint.net.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2013)

wow awesome bikes nipun


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow! Those bikes look cool... Are those imported or Indian make?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 12, 2013)

Harley Davidson. They were parked outside the showroom in DLF Promenade, Vasant Kunj, Delhi. The one in first pic is Night Rod Special. I would say it's the Lamborghini of the bikes. Looks awesome, sounds awesome, is awesome.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 12, 2013)

@nipun  - The bikes look great.

Couple of shots just for fun.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5347/8981402322_63aa9b4a3e_b.jpg


15 second exposure

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7395/8945471289_8f0ea6777f_b.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ first one is awesome. very creative.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2013)

Gen.Libeb awesome first shot ....


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 13, 2013)

@gen: Very nice indeed


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7379/9027446493_a52d097d64_b.jpg

Taken with my Galaxy Nexus. Pic was taken from a moving car.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2013)

@Gen the 1st one's concept is great


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

Gen, I have seen these in your flickr account. Good 
But I don't know what happened, first one is not visible...

I think I haven't shared these before... All of them were taken long ago. Here for your C&C

*Spider with prey*
It would be good to crop all the way to see this species closely. But I wanted to keep it's shadow in the frame.
I don't remember exactly, if I have ever seen an equivalent or better IQ (of this image) from any of my other pictures when viewing it @ pixel level. I really like the IQ in this picture.

*img9.imageshack.us/img9/509/img3317zn.jpg


*Moonrise*
It's not something new subject from my side.  I think it was a full moon day, and I don't know why I chose smaller aperture. Image was dark, I had to edit a lot to fill some light in this picture. So you can very well see noise all over the image. To make it less visible, I am posting a smaller sized image.

*imageshack.us/a/img196/9659/img5237c.jpg

*Temple*
You may have heard me saying not to use smaller aperture. I think this was taken before me realizing about the diffraction it would cause in the image. The temple is soft because of aperture, I believe. But I kinda like this picture solely because of the nice blue sky.

*imageshack.us/a/img442/8787/img2558ci.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 13, 2013)

^@nac: spidey is awesome. i like the bluish tint on the background. accentuates the spider. nice 

from my new 70-300mm

*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1017591_704803306200934_2029953075_n.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Congrats 
Non VC???


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2013)

@nac: the spider pic is brilliant, awesome cool tint and good sharpness


was trying to up my game a little by taking some high contrast black and white shots ....

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3712/9031287339_6bcd5f2857_z.jpg
Light and Dark by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

And an old one that i really love 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8336/8077749562_2ef576db74_z.jpg
Footprints in the sand by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2013)

@nac spyder is nice...temple is also good

@anirban get ready for birding 

@izziko 2nd is super


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2013)

Amlan, And you may want to stop down aperture all the way to the smallest...

Thank you guys...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

@izzikio_rage - Like the 2nd one. The first one looks goods in the small version.
@nac - First one is great. you got good details and contrast on that  Whats up with the big black border on the 2nd one ?


What settings should I have used here to get a sharper photo ? 

In this session, I didn't get any usable night handheld shots.   This is one of the many handheld shots I tried that day. 

Aperture - F2.0
ISO - 800
Exposure - 1/8 sec

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10994&d=1371147383

I see the shutter speed is too low, may be should have tried changing that with higher ISO.  Could have used a timer to reduce shake,  I don't know if that would do any good.  Anything else?  What do you guys think?


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2013)

When pointed light source hitting the lens, it's better to use smaller aperture like the ones you used in your previous post.

Thank you. It looked good in flickr with black background, so I tried black frame here. And it also helped to overlay the exif


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 14, 2013)

nac said:


> When pointed light source hitting the lens, it's better to use smaller aperture like the ones you used in your previous post.



Can't use smaller aperture  for handheld night shots like these.  You see I already have high ISO & low shutter speed.

The previous ones were not handheld, so they had lower aperture/ISO and longer exposure time.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2013)

nac said:


> ^ Congrats
> Non VC???



yes.. 



sujoyp said:


> @anirban get ready for birding



lol

actually, no.. im staying far away from the usual that people do after buying tele lens


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2013)

You can very well use this lens for portrait. You will nice bokeh at tele. I am sure, the picture will be much better than kit lens.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 14, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/kfbWqv4.jpg

Was just checking all image modes and clicked this. 
How to make the text in notebook blurry, like book's text?


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2013)

Focus at the book, texts in the notebook will likely to go blurry. Keep one of your finger close to camera (about 5cm), half press the shutter and now take your finger off the frame and press all the way to get most of things blurry.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 14, 2013)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5501/9043060270_e1da2cb8b7_o.jpg
into the sky by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice shots there nac 

Got my 50mm prime finally. Not very impressed, if not for the el-cheapo 6.7k price. Makes a flimsy-noise when focusing, Jitter at the very extreme point of the macro end when focussing as it constantly deals with the inability to focus on an object less than 45 cm away. A couple of loose contact errors and didnt AF when i first inserted into the camera. All in all just  right now.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 14, 2013)

*sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1008615_632521833443393_1357120266_o.jpg

Tried partial coloring on an old photograph(clicked in April). 
This will probably look better on a red colored car...

Done. 
*sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1008500_632528203442756_1774381838_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2013)

nice cars nipun

@pranav have patience ...there may be some of ur fault in dealing with the lens...50mm lens in nikon and canon are equally popular 

Sky is beautiful here ....today's shot

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-LfshiH2xJV4/UbtilRkvpeI/AAAAAAAAI60/23DwugE_EL8/w1134-h709-no/DSC_8435.JPG


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 15, 2013)

wow nipun ....you do have some really exotic cars around you


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

nac said:


> You can very well use this lens for portrait. You will nice bokeh at tele. I am sure, the picture will be much better than kit lens.



yep... i tried it out on my mom and dad, bokeh was pretty nice. 

the lens is good for daylight only. that too, with terrible AF. and i mean goddamn terrible AF. slow as hell, and inaccurate. i am using MF 
and it has visible color fringing at the tele end, and looses sharpness.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2013)

I would say dont use it for portraits above 200-220mm ...300 mm is bad in most consumer lenses...AF is like that only...u will get used to it...my friend take great pics with that lens.


----------



## nac (Jun 15, 2013)

Prashant, Vertical panorama? Nice to see a different resolution/aspect ratio. I like that idea. I will try when I see a possible scenario...

Pranav, Thanks for the comment. Congratulation on your new purchase.
Very recently, I read a similar post. Did you initiate the return? Loose contacts are normal, I read but I don't knom about other things you said about the lens.

Nipun, Nice selective colouring. Are those yours? or just another photoshop 

Anirban, How did they feel when you were armed with the mini bazooka? 
Two of you guys bought a new lens and both your first impressions are not good. Didn't research enough???


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2013)

nac its cost vs satisfaction   .....more u pay chances r more u will be satisfied 

canon 50mm lens cost 6.7k and pranav have soo many issues ...If i buy one i will pay 13k for nikon AFS 50mm 1.8 soo i couldnt afford one

anirban bought 70-300 di ld for 7.5k ...to reach 300mm with VR a 55-300 cost 10k more and a nikon afs 70-300 vr cost 4 times that nearly 27k 
soo more u pay more u get   ...dont worry guys u will find ur ur techniques very soon and get good shots..its just matter of practice and time


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

my philosophy is practice with materials of lesser quality, and by practice, i mean, trying to bring out the best with a thing of lesser quality, become a master with the bad thing, trying to conquer the challenges that it throws at you. then after moving on to a better quality material, you can wring out the absolute perfectness out of the better thing. 

i knew before i bought it that i would get the not-so-good-lens.  

and in optics, money matters BIG time. i was saving up my pocket money for this. so... i'll buy after i have my own money to spend. not my dad's money.



sujoyp said:


> nac its cost vs satisfaction   .....more u pay chances r more u will be satisfied
> 
> canon 50mm lens cost 6.7k and pranav have soo many issues ...If i buy one i will pay 13k for nikon AFS 50mm 1.8 soo i couldnt afford one
> 
> ...



Tamron 70-300 VR is ~27K. :\


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2013)

yaah anirban you are right...if u have noticed my lenses u will find most of them r basic ones and cheap except last tamron 17-50 2.8 that too bought used....I also follow ur philosophy of getting the max out of cheaper things  u know what i paid for 
55-200 vr -12k (new) I use it for birding too
50mm 1.8 D - 3k (used) portraits mostly..nikons one of best lens
55mm 2.8 macro AIS -5k (used ) said to be one of nikons sharpest lens
tamron 17-50 2.8 - 15k (used) new cost 22k
and I use the cheap and simple D3100 

soo overall its the techniques and ability not the camera and lenses


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

one improvement that i definitely have had is while working with non-IS lenses. my low shutter speed shots are MUCH more stable than people using IS. 

and i hope to do the same with the 70-300 too. at 300mm the camera shake is ghastly. even the shake due to the falling shutter shows up under 1/60.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 16, 2013)

nac said:


> Nipun, Nice selective colouring. Are those yours? or just another photoshop



You mean the cars or photograph? 
I had clicked the photograph(in April) and later edited it using Paint.NET(Photoshop alternative - Open Source).


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 16, 2013)

nac said:


> Prashant, Vertical panorama? Nice to see a different resolution/aspect ratio. I like that idea. I will try when I see a possible scenario...
> 
> Pranav, Thanks for the comment. Congratulation on your new purchase.
> Very recently, I read a similar post. Did you initiate the return? Loose contacts are normal, I read but I don't knom about other things you said about the lens.
> ...



Thanks bud 
I researched for months tbh. I feel like it focuses a wee bit faster than the 18-55 stock, but the jitter is very very annoying. Sometime today I was trying out the AF on everything and I got this in such a setup that I am looking through a window into the houses outside. And boy, the AF went full retard. Pressed the shutter button half down and the AF continuously jumped from the windowpane to the houses outside and did it continuously without settling at either end. This continued for some 6-8 seconds until I released the button giving up any hope of a proper lock. I never had such issues with the 18-55. It'd sometimes take a second or two to lock focus but it'd lock somewhere atleast, not keep jumping around. And I thought the 18-55 was noisy, but this one gets the crown. Not just plain noisy, but also a very plasticky noise.

The lack of OIS is also very noticeable, irrespective of the aperture. Something is funny here. I havent really gotten time to have a look, weekends are al I get these days, but something is definitely funny that I who could shoot pics as slow as 1/30 of a sec without much of an effort on the stock seem to be hitting blurry pic after blurry pic on this. Its not the lens' fault though, this one. I used it on my tripod and and it was very sharp.

Maybe I am just xpecting too much from a sub 7K lens (I remember being quite disappointed with the 18-55 initially, but then loved it as time passed and I got familiar with it), so currently a wait and watch game.

Oh, btw, outrageous bokeh available on tap though (pentagonal but then, thats not very noticeable, unless you are specifically looking for it.)

I dont plan to return it currently. I did see something that looked like a permanent marker-mark on the contacts even before inserting it into the camera, guess its the source of the loose connection. Inserted and removed the lens a few times, the mark has gotten scratched and the issues seem to have gone away, as of now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

anirban get a cheap monopod...that will solve the movement problem at 300mm


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

Nipun, I mean the cars... askin because it carries your name   on it's number plate 

Sujoy, That's a huge investment. Even though I know your gears, I never thought of what it would have cost this much to you...

Pranav/Anirban, Hope you guys will be fine the lens soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

nac but I was actually saying that I have all the cheap lenses and invested far less then others ....just think how much people spend for nice gears ..



Spoiler



Total Expenditure - 80k including DSLR+5 lens+2 bag+tripod+flash+trigger


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

Few more which I haven't shared before.

*HDR*
*imageshack.us/a/img341/5415/6qi1.jpg

*Non HDR*
*imageshack.us/a/img580/6714/hbxc.jpg

*Stars*
*imageshack.us/a/img200/3695/bpeq.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

NAC: you sure those are HDRs?? details lost in black shadows and all.. 



sujoyp said:


> anirban get a cheap monopod...that will solve the movement problem at 300mm



i will, but what i actually need is a lens mount. 

*encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRwRvMjr_jWcHIzj5yOvwnW95cFk1i_QjVbbmAUmY7U5gwNK7rgHg

and the thing aint cheap. i need ask around in metro galli. :\



nac said:


> Pranav/Anirban, Hope you guys will be fine the lens soon.



lol wut??

actually, this would be nice too 

*encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT1SeUT_b6W21w3d7skm5QTQBjtcRAcTCkhwrJJH923ZCVbZbcNOA


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> lol wut??



  I sometimes miss a word or two... 

Yeah, it's HDR. Even in the over exposed shots, they were black. There were some presets in photomatix which shown some details in the dark area, but I don't like them.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2013)

yaah anirban u r right...1st u need a lens mount then only u can fit it on a monopod or tripod....u can try ebay.com for those...since they r just metal piece they wont attract customs


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

atleast not now.. maa will kick me out of the house if i buy any more.. atleast not till i move to Hyd.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 16, 2013)

with HX 200V MANUAL SETTING:



*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/0ba096a8-1e63-4357-8c43-777b396aca53_zps08526a1d.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02158_zps159d9285.jpg


*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02174_zps304e434c.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/DSC02176_zps2211480e.jpg

*i1300.photobucket.com/albums/ag89/avichandana2000/a3badbac-ac56-4bbc-87be-3e81eaf9f244_zpsdc2e1b75.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 16, 2013)

@nac - Nice shots.  Its great you got so many stars in there & you still got blue skies there.
@avichandana20000 - I was trying the something similar as your first shot today. You definitely need some good lighting & a better background in those kind  of shots.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 16, 2013)

@vichandana20000 Nice shots!


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2013)

Avi, Nice start with manual settings. Now try them on flowers, people portraits etc... 

Gen, Thank you. I tried that last December. I thought I would be seeing even more start during summer, but no.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2013)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5442/9062032139_5bcdd44ab6_o.jpg
A view of the Sky by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

Taken from Samsung Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 17, 2013)

@nac: the one with the stars is pretty cool, at first I thought that the tin roofing was the side of a pyramid  Can't complain though, my first stars pic had a sintex tank in it  

@avichandana: good to see you're experimenting with the manual mode, check out flickr for pics taken using your cam (and the settings used), that's usually an awesome place to start learning 

@karan, good one, and is it just me or do these nexus, galaxy S3/S4 cams take pictures that are a bit underexposed? get the same feeling with mine 

Tried out some macro shots with weekend 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7312/9048112820_368641f143_z.jpg
A small ride by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

^izzikio - I have a feeling that had you taken the pic with bit more FOV portraying an apt shallow DOF, it'd just look great.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone getting ready for this?
*25.media.tumblr.com/fd4efe2f0b062be9be6bb242f38339e9/tumblr_mn7yfrV2jx1rfuijjo1_r2_500.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2013)

^ I am... 
First thing I checked after reading Sujoy's silhouette photo project was when is the next full moon day.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 17, 2013)

and im still here, begging my dad to buy me a dSLR..  

*i.imgur.com/vlO0ABp.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2013)

Nac hope we can see that in this part of the world 

axelzdly1 good luck


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 17, 2013)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2876/9066761582_142ddd2f28_z.jpg
15062013242 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

One from my More-Than-Half-Dead cellphone. I haven't got any controls because my phone's touchscreen's dead. Just the dedicated camera key's working. Captured this yesterday in the middle of the rains. Haven't done any PP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:
			
		

> @karan, good one, and is it just me or do these nexus, galaxy S3/S4 cams take pictures that are a bit underexposed? get the same feeling with mine


No, I edited a bit before with the Android flickr app uploading.
A few shots:
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/9066794838_78f7aceb00_o.jpg
Some Ducks by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5345/9064567285_4dd4afff88_o.jpg
Above the clouds by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5534/9064567573_5c543260de_o.jpg
Lights! by Karan Raj Baruah, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Liked Above Clouds. Did you take this during a flight? Possibly this is the reason, the image isn't that clear.
Some Ducks, have too many subjects to my liking.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 17, 2013)

^^
Yes took it from a plane. The windows really diminish the clarity of a photo(they're very thick)


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 17, 2013)

Yup! They need to have one or two PHOTOGRAPHER'S SEAT . More than being thick, they are dust laden (atleast from outside), that makes the matters worse.
That reminds me of my graduation excursion to Dholavira, Gujarat. All the while in through the Rann of Kutchch, I sat in the Driver's cabin, for One and a half hour, to capture the photos of the Rann, as the tinted windows of the bus weren't openable.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 17, 2013)

Karan, the lights pic is pretty cool, the bokeh as come out really well. IMHO you could probably add a subject (which would have a sharp focus) with the bokeh as the background to make it even better.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks. this is possible for a close subject nicely.

now want to know how to take a long distance subject with background defocus i.e. subject is far away from me and the background is further away from the subject.


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2013)

Techfreak, Cloud shot is good.

Avi, In that case, you would have to depend on defocus mode in your camera.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 17, 2013)

@thetechfreak - Love that "view of the sky" shot
@izzikio_rage-  small car is nice, could have used a plane surface instead of the bedsheet (whatever that is)


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7286/8737755978_30d1ef09c8_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2013)

Gen, Picture is clean. But placement of those buildings in the frame could have been better...


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a great shot, Gen. I liked the colour gradient of the sky.


----------



## ajay600 (Jun 18, 2013)

Location: chennai @ around 5:30 PM
@all, any thing to be done for the betterment of the photo

*imageshack.us/a/img543/6888/dhfy.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2013)

no ajay its already beautiful and that bird in the sky is icing on cake


----------



## ajay600 (Jun 18, 2013)

@sujoyp, thanks... my first landscape shot..
 tried the same shot with different exposures and finally thhis had the right exposure and also the bird


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2013)

Ajay, Nice one...

This was shot yesterday when I was shooting for photo project - silhouette.

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/8518/30er.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 18, 2013)

its looking nice Nac ...is it HDR


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2013)

No, its not HDR. Camera gone little crazy when I tried that shot. Probably because of some rain water gone inside the camera. It's a -1EV, still it's brighter than 0 EV. Towards the end of the photo shoot it happened. I don't know the exact cause, but camera works fine now.

I like this photo, nice reflection. Warm rocks, cloudy sky and some greeny area. It's nice. I never seen this side of the area, though I know this place for a very long time.

I posted my silhouette shot. I think I am ok with this one, I am ready for the next project.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 19, 2013)

@nac, good shot, have used the Canon sx130 many times and it's rare to see that much of a dynamic range from it. Have you installed CHDK, is there a chance that this got captured as a raw, since it has that high dynamic range and slightly flat look of a raw. 

Do find out, would also love to capture shots like this.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice shot nac. Love the colors


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you guys...

Yes, I have CHDK firmware loaded in the memory card. But I am not shooting in RAW, I tried it once long back. I couldn't able to make better out of RAW than jpeg from the camera. My guess is rain water, I don't know.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2013)

Wah Taj <3

*i.imgur.com/dgRgGZH.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice one tenida... Smaller resolution would be better to view. Have to scroll and see the whole image


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2013)

nice one tenida


----------



## Tenida (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks nac and sujoyp


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 19, 2013)

Some more

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/9082668035_051f4c1bdf_z.jpg
19062013334 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5326/9084884640_4b15a50689_z.jpg
19062013343 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/9084886634_e33baab195_z.jpg
19062013348 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Jun 19, 2013)

@nac - beautiful capture. I liked the reflections.
@CyberKID - i liked the last one , Dragonflies most of the time return back even after we shoo them away, very generous creatures
@Tenida - nice one, i liked the way you framed it.


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2013)

Kid, Good. Pictures are sharp.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2013)

@cyberkid the last one is good...a dragon fly pic is always taken that way soo that it gets nice OOF background


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice pics, tenida and cyberkid


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 19, 2013)

@CyberKID - Well done, those are looking real good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2013)

I wanted to post this earlier but forgot 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3730/9087512920_a46ccd2edc_z.jpg
DSC_8445 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice one Sujoy...

*Silhouette*

*imageshack.us/a/img855/6339/jcn9.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img21/8002/lscp.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Jun 20, 2013)

*Kolhapuri
*
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3802/9090663166_18d4ed6073_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 20, 2013)

@nac 1st one is perfect 

@medico nice kolhapuri


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks guys @lm2k, nac, sujoyp, pranav0091, Gen.Libeb.
@lm2k: Indeed they are very generous creatures. They pose steady for us to take their pictures, and don't even ask for royalty.
@ sujuyp and nac: nice silhouettes.
@ a_medico: nice selective colouring.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 20, 2013)

@a_medico - I like that photo.
@sujoyp - Why those background window grills?

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7281/8736632529_62b90bc4e6_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2013)

@gen in my flat all the balconies r grilled...actually in bangladesh all the balconies are grilled...and i dont have access to roof soo dont have any choice


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2013)

*Qutb Minar*

*i.imgur.com/4bHHDuf.jpg

*Yamuna Expressway*
*i.imgur.com/fLjy9xS.jpg
Edited in picasa.

*Akbar's Tomb, Agra
*

*i.imgur.com/bDecRXJ.jpg


*All pictures taken with LG Optimus L9*


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2013)

@tenida....awesome composition of qutub minaar...loved it


----------



## lm2k (Jun 23, 2013)

@Tenida - first one is nice. last one has some potential.
this one is an edited by me using Lightroom 4 hope you wont mind.



increased details in shadows and moved some colour sliders in "HSL menu" along with some sharpening and NR.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/11140d1372000258-photography-thread-myedit.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent work tenida... 

Lm2k, Nice editing...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tenida....awesome composition of qutub minaar...loved it



Thanks you so much 

@Im2K: Thanks for the editing bro. 

@NAC: Thanks 

How about this one 

*i.imgur.com/mx1qNSL.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 24, 2013)

So, have we moved on to history?
Here are my entries

*A wonder in marble: The Taj
*
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/9123666936_65a0a70cc7_z.jpg
04022012234 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/9123666460_744344738d_z.jpg
04022012186 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2805/9121447433_7f35c82c72_z.jpg
04022012235 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*A Wonder in red sandstone: The Red Fort, Agra*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7287/9121444525_3373aab181_z.jpg
04022012145 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2869/9121446105_0d98397a16_z.jpg
04022012037 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

As always, shot with my Nokia C6-00, with no PP.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 24, 2013)

@CyberKID - I like the first 2, although you could have used some more space in the first .


----------



## nac (Jun 24, 2013)

Kid, I don't find it interesting keeping the tree as a subject right against TAJ. Distortion due to bad composition/angle...
2nd one is tilted


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback guys. @nac, thanks for your comment. However, I found it interesting to capture a tree silhouette against the taj during a sunset with blue sky as background. I agree that the image is a bit tilted. May be I was exhausted enough, reaching the taj in the evening, to care about the taj being tilted in my photograph. Anyhow, I've made some adjustments. Reposting the second one. I hope, this time it's correct.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7291/9122278057_7215858c40_z.jpg
The Taj by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2013)

@cyberkid I liked ur 1st and last one...and yaah 2nd one was tilted and you corrected it ...but that composition I saw too many times


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 24, 2013)

^ That is the thing with that composition, when you visit the Taj. Seeing the Taj from that "GATE" and watching it grow bigger as you move forward, appears to be some sort of GIF.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2013)

you should have recorded a video like that...then extract the frames and pick some frames to create a gif


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 26, 2013)

but GIF is not a picture in the orthodox sense. 


my pics with the new tele lens 

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/580/8d6f.jpg[/URL]

*img197.imageshack.us/img197/7817/h959.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/q74/s720x720/993781_712502678764330_1275992736_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/q88/s720x720/1011439_712502712097660_1021534821_n.jpg

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/q79/s720x720/8850_712502652097666_1438663787_n.jpg

more in here: *Kitten Diaries*


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2013)

cute cats


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2013)

This is was shot last weekend when I was out for super moon photo shoot. Too much clouds, I didn't see it. I waited till 7, but no show 

*img221.imageshack.us/img221/1691/0oo0.jpg

*img43.imageshack.us/img43/3449/y8xm.jpg


----------



## anmolksharma (Jun 26, 2013)

guys i am not able to get link of my photos from flickr and unable to post here .. please help.


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2013)

^ When you click the picture, you will few icons in the right bottom. There you will "more ways to share" icon (an arrow jumping out of square shaped icon), click it. Click "grab HTML/BBcode and check BB code. Copy the link and paste it here using insert image option. Voila...


----------



## anmolksharma (Jun 26, 2013)

^^^Thanks


MY friend's new Dzire and my WagonR

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9142271607_b9b108da2c_z.jpg
DSC_9856 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7420/9142273361_706bb52ff0_z.jpg
DSC_9853 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/9142279445_91134c4f07_z.jpg
DSC_9852 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3734/9144503824_aa7e76512a_z.jpg
DSC_9846 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3796/9144508604_46d43661eb_z.jpg
DSC_9844 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/9142284143_e2a5ce530e_z.jpg
DSC_9841 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

More at *www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/9142271607_b9b108da2c_z.jpg
DSC_9856 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7420/9142273361_706bb52ff0_z.jpg
DSC_9853 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/9142279445_91134c4f07_z.jpg
DSC_9852 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3734/9144503824_aa7e76512a_z.jpg
DSC_9846 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3796/9144508604_46d43661eb_z.jpg
DSC_9844 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/9142284143_e2a5ce530e_z.jpg
DSC_9841 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

More at *www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 26, 2013)

OMG, the cat lovers are back. BTW Nice cats.
@Anmol: you've done some great work with selective colouring.
Anyways I'll be who I am. Posting some more from my plants. Got my cell's camera working completely after two months.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3747/9142880287_a19e44eb0d_z.jpg
Hibiscus (Red) by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5456/9145107852_4dc039291a_z.jpg
Tuberose (Rajnigandha) by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3771/9142881475_e190e86b35_z.jpg
Vinca (Sadabahar) by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7374/9145108796_cb8e2761a3_z.jpg
Arabian Jasmine (Chameli) by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/9142882159_9e0f7e8517_z.jpg
Hibiscus (Red) by CyberK1D, on Flickr

This multi-post sucks.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2013)

Guys, recommend me a long zoom lense.
75-300 or something similar. I'll be using it with my Canon 600D


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2013)

rhitwick ....its very simple 

budget less then 10k - Tamron 70-300 di ld  (No IS and slow focus...but cheap and sharp..work fine (7k)
budget 10-20k - canon 55-250 IS - have IS and canon's most popular zoom lens  (14k)
budget 20-30k - Tamron 70-300 VC USD - have IS, and very fast autofocus...and its sharp (27k)
budget 30-40k - Canon 70-300 IS USM - have IS, and fast USM motor (35k)

now choice is urs


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2013)

Good stuff people ....

My contribution to the historical pics 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8250098178_dd9459e4b5_z.jpg
From my balcony by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> rhitwick ....its very simple
> 
> budget less then 10k - Tamron 70-300 di ld  (No IS and slow focus...but cheap and sharp..work fine (7k)
> budget 10-20k - canon 55-250 IS - have IS and canon's most popular zoom lens  (14k)
> ...


Thanx. I think I would got for "budget 10-20k - canon 55-250 IS - have IS and canon's most popular zoom lens  (14k)"


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2013)

@Anirban: the crow pic is amazing ..... love how you've isolated the subject by overexposign the background 

@Amol: nice car pics, had been trying some cool car pics for some of my friend who recently purchased cars. Couldn't get any that I liked. Will also try this selective coloring, although I feel that It looks really amazing on yours due to the color of the cars


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2013)

Anmol, Nice application of selective colouring. BW photographs of black and white cars...


----------



## anmolksharma (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks all.
_____________________________________________________________________

A photograph can be an instant of life captured for eternity that will never cease looking back at you. ~ Brigitte Bardot

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2816/9150296873_4f8b99a68a_z.jpg
fb copy (2) by anmolksharma, on Flickr

more at *www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 27, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Anirban: the crow pic is amazing ..... love how you've isolated the subject by overexposign the background
> 
> @Amol: nice car pics, had been trying some cool car pics for some of my friend who recently purchased cars. Couldn't get any that I liked. Will also try this selective coloring, although I feel that It looks really amazing on yours due to the color of the cars



Am I the only one here who didnt like the crow pic? 

Lots of purple fringing and noise...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 27, 2013)

@anmolksharma Awesome light trail!
I think you can do better with the text..


----------



## lm2k (Jun 27, 2013)

@CyberKID - nice flowers.
@anmolksharma - nice shot, but somehow if the curve woud have been complete it would have been awesome.
@anirbandd - nice to see those cute kittens. 
@nac - i liked the first one , i think it could have benn a bit more sharp.

some from my side
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8320/7999174715_a72305965a_b_d.jpg
SE elm , twilight portrait mode , cloudy white balance

some shots from my garden blooms
pink lily
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8262/8679902677_a6d0806a6d_z.jpg
moss rose
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8123/8656859421_707fa68c23_z.jpg

took this shot some time bac
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3752/8901336439_2292c17718_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 28, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @nac - i liked the first one , i think it could have benn a bit more sharp.


Yeah, 
Lm2k, Moss rose is lovely, but the it should have presented in a much better way than this...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 28, 2013)

A few of my D3100 captures

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3787/9155872923_3dc827712d_z.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2860/9155870389_687c4a3070_z.jpg 

*goo.gl/g2I9I 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2859/9158097898_3a5ed006e6.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/9158095860_2ea4215dd5_c.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Jun 28, 2013)

nac said:


> Yeah,
> Lm2k, Moss rose is lovely, but the it should have presented in a much better way than this...



thnx 
moss rose was a bit difficult because it didnt have much leaves to place that dangling runner stock  and get a greener background.


@axelzdly1 - i liked the first one from the top. I remember you had posted a time lapse of of the last shot where the clouds appeared like ink in water, it was also nice.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 28, 2013)

@lm2k thanks man! 
about the timelapse, Im trying to make another with a dSLR, when the clouds look stunning.. 
too bad these days,  sky is either empty or raining..


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2013)

great shots IM2k liked them all ....specially 2nd and 3rd

@axelzdly  I liked ur 3rd one and last one


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 28, 2013)

@ lm2k: Liked your lily.
@ alexzdly1: liked your cypress vine bloom. Would love to see the whole vine in blooms. Liked the last shot too sans the tower. Use a hacksaw and cut that down  for a great capture. If you need help, I'll be there to help you out with that.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 28, 2013)

@cyberkid  Hacksaw? that wld take days bro!  how about this? Surprise!  

That tower has its presence in most of my photographs... I love it because, it makes me think of something very lonely..!


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 29, 2013)

I thought a better idea, something as suggested by you, but, then removed it for obvious reasons.
The N5@ is spying on all of us.
What about a blowtorch. That would be easy and quicker.
As for your point of view. That's interesting too. I never took it that way.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 29, 2013)

Indian N5@? 

Nice blog kiddo.! any Bonsai cultivation in your garden?


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 29, 2013)

Desi one can't do that.
Thanks. No bonsais as of now, except those miniature oranges, if they are included in bonsai.

My first take on Time Lapse Photography


Shot with my laptop.
Will improve upon this. Will put the plant inside my home before shooting. That way, it will be away from movements caused by air.


----------



## lm2k (Jun 30, 2013)

^^beautiful!!
how? and what application ? battery?
for longer periods you would also need a table lamp at hand.


@sujoyp and @CyberKID - thank you.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 30, 2013)

@Cyberkid Well tried!
Try capturing more frames this time..! That will make the video even more smooth..

If you have an Android phone., try this app..   
LapseIt Pro


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 30, 2013)

lm2k said:


> ^^beautiful!!
> how? and what application ? battery?
> for longer periods you would also need a table lamp at hand.
> 
> @sujoyp and @CyberKID - thank you.



Thanks, Dell Webcam Central. It has a function called timelapse video. Discovered that a day before yesterday only while playing with neighbour's year old baby. You know, everyone has something or the other to teach you. As for the capture, the laptop was always connected to mains. Making the video took a hour and forty minutes for a 9 minute long video. The present one's a faster version of the original video running in at 31.25X played using VLC and recorded using a screen capture utility. I didn't find any utility to save fast forwarded videos.



axelzdly1 said:


> @Cyberkid Well tried!
> Try capturing more frames this time..! That will make the video even more smooth..
> 
> If you have an Android phone., try this app..
> LapseIt Pro



As for the frame rate, this video was captured at 6 frames per minute (i.e. the capture interval was set at 10 seconds). The video became a 9 minute long one. Next time, I'll make that interval ~30 seconds or such.
As for an android phone, I don't have one yet. The one for symbian devices (Lapse) refuses to work on my cell, only lapse basic does, that gives vga resolution. Moreover that would need a tripod sort of platform to place the phone firmly and in a better position to capture the shots.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2013)

Some pics with my first DSLR 1100D.
IMG_0627 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


IMG_0182-Edit | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats a good start nikku


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thats a good start nikku



Thanks sujoy ..

One thing i wanna ask... I faced a lot of problem while capturing moving pics in low light (in kerala it's too cloudy)?? Any suggestion??


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2013)

in cloudy situations u will have to bump up the ISO ...try to go till ISO 3200 and see if it works for you...shutter speed should at least be 1/30 to take shot hand holded.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 2, 2013)

^^i tried few shots of a moving fishing boat in sea , with my 55-250 bt while cropping detailing is bad...i used ur said settings too.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 2, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Thanks sujoy ..
> 
> One thing i wanna ask... I faced a lot of problem while capturing moving pics in low light (in kerala it's too cloudy)?? Any suggestion??



Exactly what Sujoy said, also a wide open aperture will help immensely. This is basically the smallest number and will look something like f2.8 or f3.8

A high ISO will reduce quality, so try to find a balance between that, the shutter speed and the aperture (a small aperture will reduce your depth of field)


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2013)

when I used to shoot birds in cloudy weather , I used to put a ISO 800 , point metering, shutter priority and 1/80s for 200mm ...this works for me  try to find what suits u.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2013)

One from my side too 

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4067/4638759197_68ebf98178_z.jpg
soul strings by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2013)

izziko how ever u did the shot ...its looking unique...good one


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 3, 2013)

@izzikio_rage - That's a great photo.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you Sujoy and gen 



sujoyp said:


> izziko how ever u did the shot ...its looking unique...good one



Not too hard, camera on a 15 sec exposure on a tripod. Used a white LED torch to make the outline of the guitar and the blue light from a dell charger to make the strings. Did no post processing, this is straight form the camera


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2013)

@izzikio_rage: That's a great shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 3, 2013)

nice idea amlan...will try something like that


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 3, 2013)

@izzikio_rage: Really nice one man...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bon voyage! 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7341/9189544277_2d86b22e11_c.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 3, 2013)

Another try with timelapse photography


----------



## anmolksharma (Jul 4, 2013)

Every Morning's Essential Stuff

Full Screen View Recommended. Please feel free to share the picture.

Comments and suggestions are most Welcome.


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7309/9207346331_6e023864c2_z.jpg
fb copy - Copy (2) by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2013)

Nice work guys...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2013)

Trying out my hand at BW and photographing lights 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/9220773483_c45af1fbac_z.jpg
Craziness in C# major by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/9105591903_3f58437446_z.jpg
Earthenware lights by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice pics Izzikio 

I went back to my favourite waterdrops this weekend 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3833/9221027871_5cde0bcb02_c.jpg
Waterdrop - 2 by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2013)

1st one is nice amlan
donno whats the 2nd one

@pranav nice drop and reflection...y dont you get something beautiful in background and put in our photography project thread


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 6, 2013)

Which thread is that? 

EDIT:
The background of the pic above is the shadow from the tap cast by the flash


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2013)

there is the sticky thread "Photo Projects - Practical Approch"


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 7, 2013)

@pranav0091 -  You are great with water drop shots.   I tried some yesterday but came out no good.


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/9229422094_e1e839421a_b.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 7, 2013)

^ Thanks for the compliments buddy, your cityscapes are pretty too, something I have never really gotten a chance to get a decent shot :> 

I do hope you were trying with tripods, else its an exercise in futility. Even with tripods its a lot about luck, a bit of editing, and a large number of shots. :>

I'll someday but up a small DIY on how to do it like sujoy mentioned. The best part is that it needs no macro lenses - I have been using my kit 18-55 at the 55mm end all this while


----------



## anmolksharma (Jul 7, 2013)

"Where words fail, music speaks." ~ Hans Christian Anderson

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3766/9228453967_b406938acd_z.jpg
DSC_8096 - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Jul 7, 2013)

@CyberKID - nice time lapse, just the flower looks a bit out of focus. was it 50cm away from the camera because most of the fixed focus camera  show things (that are 50cm away from them) in focus while closer ones wont?
@izzikio_rage -"Earthenware lights" shot is beautiful, i liked its  abstract feel.
@Gen.Libeb -beautiful , y the part of building near the parachute is showing up like painted or some thing?
@pranav0091 - amazing, how did you manage to keep that drop stable in perfect spherical shape?


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 7, 2013)

^
Its about timing and luck buddy. I have a few other shots with drops that arent that well formed. After a few shots you realise the 'delay' between when the drop reaches its point of no return and the time when you should press the shutter to get a particular effect. i guess there is not much one can do about the luck factor as we humans can only be so accurate with timing. 

What I do is, take a large number of shots with the camera as close to the drop as possible, focus must be precise (cant overstress this one, I use the tip of a fork held by myself to set-up the focus prior to taking the shot. Hold the fork so that the pointed tip is facing you and any water drop falling from the tap will fall directly on top of it - then focus to this point as precisely as you possibly can, MF, camera on tripod) Also keep the camera perpendicular to the path of the falling drop so as mimimise the chances of the drop going out of focus. Then take a large number of shots and hope that atleast one of them is worth showing off


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 9, 2013)

@pranav0091, lm2k - Thanks.  Not sure why that part near parachute is like that, I think it might be a construction cloth.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is a random shot that came out okay. No subject of any sort to speak of:-

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/9246229041_e764afe47a_c.jpg
Rain against the city by pranav0091, on Flickr

Got some drops on the camera in the process, hope I dont have to pay dearly for this


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2013)

Got my new SLR (or MILC) the Sony NEX6  .... still trying to figure it out, but amazed at how simple it is to use 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3690/9257373172_a7d44ce84c_z.jpg
Rains, long drives and cool music by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2013)

congrats amlan ...enjoy the cam


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 11, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Got my new SLR (or MILC) the Sony NEX6  .... still trying to figure it out, but amazed at how simple it is to use



How much you got it for?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> How much you got it for?



got it with a bag, a 48mbps 16GB card, a UV and polarizing filter all for 49k . Amazon.in has it for 45k, however not very sure of how their EMI system works out, so decided to go and purchase from a shop.

Oh, Easyday can also get you the cam on order, the freebies are largely the same with a tripod replacing the polarizing filter. Price is 49k there too


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2013)

49k ..hmm lot of money ...and which lens is the kit lens..I saw somewhere sony 3N have 16-50 as kit


----------



## ankushkool (Jul 11, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> got it with a bag, a 48mbps 16GB card, a UV and polarizing filter all for 49k . Amazon.in has it for 45k, however not very sure of how their EMI system works out, so decided to go and purchase from a shop.
> 
> Oh, Easyday can also get you the cam on order, the freebies are largely the same with a tripod replacing the polarizing filter. Price is 49k there too



Great! i sud tell to its money well spent. This cam is just brilliant at higher ISOs


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 11, 2013)

That was a great shot, Amlan! And Congrats for the cam! 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/9259191087_7191816ab2_z.jpg
11072013579 by CyberK1D, on Flickr
Captured this today morning, so, it's fresh!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2013)

ankushkool said:


> Great! i sud tell to its money well spent. This cam is just brilliant at higher ISOs





CyberKID said:


> That was a great shot, Amlan! And Congrats for the cam!



Thanks guys, finally I get a chance to try out the SLR only pics 



sujoyp said:


> 49k ..hmm lot of money ...and which lens is the kit lens..I saw somewhere sony 3N have 16-50 as kit



I know, it took me quite some time to convince myself that it was worth it. I've gotten the same 16-50 pancake lens, it folds up so it's pretty compact. The jpegs are pretty good with almost no distortion. The RAWs need a bit of correction before they can be used though. Not buying another lens for the next year at least, by that time Emount should have a good collection of lenses, otherwise there are always convertors


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2013)

keep track of cheap minolta lenses ...it will fit on ur mount and they r super cheap...at least you can buy wide angle and macro with manual focus...remaining buy when u have money 

btw 16-50 is nice range...16mm is quit wide


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 12, 2013)

Guys, How about having a TDF Photographers' Group on Flickr?

Should it be?

1. Public, anyone can join
2. Public, invitation only


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 12, 2013)

@cyberkid thats actually a great idea...we can just add our pics to the group ....and people wont be able to hide bad pics by posting smaller size pics


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 12, 2013)

CyberKID said:


> Guys, How about having a TDF Photographers' Group on Flickr?
> 
> Should it be?
> 
> ...



Thats a really nice idea. Is there a mode for Join after moderator approval or something like that ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2013)

yes there is pranav...people can join only if moderator approves


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 13, 2013)

What about naming it "*TDF Photographers*" group? or some other attractive name? What about the copyrights "TDF", "ThinkDigit Forum" in name and description respectively?
We can make it a *Public - Invitation Only* group, where people would be invited by email, just to manage joining of members. Those who want to join can inform admins here on the forum.
Any suggestions on naming Admins, Mods and Members? Any creative persons here?

While I was looking for suggestions and technicalities on creating a group, seems like I accidentally created the group . Found this out when Amlan joined the group and I got a mail asking to review his joining request.
So, the group has been created.



*www.flickr.com/groups/tdfphotographers/

We can work on adding more admins and mods. Till then can we have some more members to join the group? Will it be OK if I send you guys invitation to join, using your flickr usernames?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2013)

cyberkid I am all ready...do we really want a mod or admin in our group...its invitation only group..soo not needed....you are the creator of the group soo you have the admin rights...thats enough I think


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2013)

and since this is a photography thread, my click for today is 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3732/9277573730_6dd9d675da_z.jpg
Day and Night by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 14, 2013)

@izzikio_rage   - you got the moon too in there .. nice.  There's quite a bit of nose in the full version though.

A bit bored with photography these days so something indoors.   
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2890/9279490875_bcc2649a71_b.jpg


----------



## anmolksharma (Jul 14, 2013)

Steel Rebars - A Major component of any construction work! 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3775/9283532154_548c45ab54_z.jpg
steel rebars by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Jul 14, 2013)

^ nice shot


----------



## Ayuclack (Jul 15, 2013)

Clicked this Morning !!

*i.imgur.com/BSPFI1b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2013)

@Ayuclack  nice click

@anmol nice composition

@gen were u trying to play with bokeh coz a pencil cell is not a beautiful subject to click


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice shots @ Amlan, Anmol and Ayush.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 15, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> a pencil cell is not a beautiful subject to click



Yeah, The intention was to shoot an insignificant small subject at home & make it look cool.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2013)

@gen dont you have anything beautiful then this  like keychain, god murti , any crystel , finger ring , bangles , he man, superman etc


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2013)

*Rain Droplets *

*i.imgur.com/5EOzKpr.jpg
*
In B/W *

*i.imgur.com/KKjEmlk.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2013)

Nice pics everyone, especially the sparrow. Long time since I last saw one of those  

@tenida: I can see sharpening at work :>
Did you use sharpen to cover up on the little off-focus?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Nice pics everyone, especially the sparrow. Long time since I last saw one of those
> 
> @tenida: I can see sharpening at work :>
> Did you use sharpen to cover up on the little off-focus?


No  Actually it taken with LG Optimus  L9 mobile cam so slight off focus


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 16, 2013)

^ Pretty good for a phone 
Must be the jpeg compression then.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 16, 2013)

Tenida, the drops picture is very nicely shot, quite a job considering that it was shot from a cam


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2013)

Since every one on this thread has fallen asleep, its upto me to keep the show running 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3703/9310195816_3eced78997_c.jpg
From my perch by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice one Amlan


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18544696/Harshil1885.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 18, 2013)

Here I come!
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3669/9312752860_4a74e5b5f2_z.jpg
17072013684 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/9312753296_f85214dfd9_z.jpg
17072013680 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7425/9312753776_868dd8a79d_z.jpg
17072013723 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5445/9312754244_22c8bd8ffe_z.jpg
17072013707 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5468/9309966305_3101aa8db6_z.jpg
17072013685 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/9309966601_d778e66d0c_z.jpg
17072013688 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2013)

@cyberkid why did you shoot all of them at night using flash ....and even if when using flash you should have used some diffuser type material soo that light falls properly everywhere....


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 18, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @cyberkid why did you shoot all of them at night using flash ....and even if when using flash you should have used some diffuser type material soo that light falls properly everywhere....


Actually, in the morning, I don't find much time to devote in order to capture 60-70 shots from different angles and settings. I reach home at 7 in the evening, and that is the time I can, shoot at my leisure.
As for the diffuser soft of thing, I can't, as I'm using a cellphone, and the LED flash is too close to the lens to use a diffuser without having a drastically bad effect on the photo.
One thing I can ensure for proper lighting is to have a supportive light, but, then the sensor automatically changes the settings. A lot of times, I find that what's being shown during the capture isn't the same as what is being actually captured.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2013)

You can use a nightlamp to light the picture ....and then maybe use of flash may look good...try to experiment using cfls and table lamps


----------



## anmolksharma (Jul 18, 2013)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3665/9312385315_a12d743dd8_z.jpg
The Turtle Way - Anmol Sharma Photography (3) by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5350/9312388169_5ce932a2bc_z.jpg
The Turtle Way - Anmol Sharma Photography (2) by anmolksharma, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3769/9315177450_69879c7fc9_z.jpg
The Turtle Way - Anmol Sharma Photography (1) by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 18, 2013)

@anmolsharma nice bokeh in th BG!
and btw, can you try taking one with both the turtles in the same direction? Like this one Turtles

and try placing them a bit bottom in the frame, so that the bokeh would appear nice..!
and you can do better with the captioning..try some new fonts like, qwigley, dearjoe , trocchi .. 
Thats it from me., try it if you like it..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 19, 2013)

@anmolsharma - Nice, I like the 3rd one. I don't like the  out of focus tortoise in the first 2.  The back light looks nice.


----------



## anmolksharma (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## lm2k (Jul 19, 2013)

@izzikio_rage - I liked "Day and Night" shot, nice vibrant colours .
@anmolksharma - Your first shot of the reinforcement bars is nice , i would have liked to see them continue forever( i mean no termination in frame) then i looks like something infinetly long. 
@CyberKID - beautiful flowers, i liked the second one from the top; also the last one .
some from my side
i had recently tried my hands on a cake my elder sister made, tried many shots out of which this one is a bit okish, 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2859/9275880953_78f3baae14_o.jpg
Sx150is CHDK(shot as RAW,F5.3 for 1/30th of sec from 110mm focal length(35mm eq) when iso was 200. 
i had just one table lamp and a mirror , i have tried to get rid of some shadows but would like to get any tips for improvements.

and one landscape
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/9239536010_b8bf408764_z.jpg
sony ericcson ELM , twilight portrait mode, cloudy white balance and a bit cropped.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2013)

@anmol 1st one turtle is great  nice concept

@im2k that cake is looking soo awesome...feeling like ymmmm

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7460/9323116574_57cebb655d_z.jpg
Blue Bridge by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/9323120674_b3507cf21f.jpg
Lonely bench by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5458/9323133220_7849774ebb_z.jpg
Evening lake by sujoyp, on Flickr

A fun pic on my friend  

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3730/9320333791_c6461efcd1_z.jpg
Devil by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

@anmol : like the third turtle. the other two have one of the turtles being too distractive.
@lm2k : The cake is really nice. Whats the background, to et those very soft shadows?
@ sujoy : Like everything except the devil, and that font on the text


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2013)

@pranav can you suggest a font...I couldnt decide on that


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

Helvetica, Califirnian FB, Calibri etc but only in plain white (strictly no borders)


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2013)

hey but they are just plain fonts...I want something creative to match with evil word 

ok got it...will update the pic 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/9323888446_32f1d00c17_z.jpg
Devil returns by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 20, 2013)

lm2k the cake is just brilliant, how did you get the white background? can you post some pics of how you set it up? 
@anmol: the turtle shot is very good, specially the bokeh, did you put some lights at the back intentionally 
@sujoy: as always brilliant stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks @izzikio  

you can check flickr for more shots...I couldnt decide whether they are good or not


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thats much better sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks pranav


----------



## anmolksharma (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am glad you liked the pics. @izziko_rage - the bokeh are result of a electric diya lamp. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Chasing Dreams

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7395/9326421733_26da4cb06c_z.jpg
chasing dreams by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Jul 21, 2013)

@sujoyp -thnx . "Devil returns" shot is very nice , i liked the light and sky as background, also "Lonely bench" is also good.
@pranav0091 - thnx, i had tough time removing shadows both during shooting and in PP, some i reduced in ACR and softened some using spot healing brush and gradient tool in photoshop.
@izzikio_rage - thnx ,i used a temporary setup made of 2 white papers(one below and other behind) as they reflect light and used a 25watt table lamp at 45 degree and a mirror on the opposite side.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 21, 2013)

my attempt at the droplets pic 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3698/9328688142_a969f3158b_c.jpg
Raindrops by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2013)

I liked it very much  its soo colorful


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 22, 2013)

Multiple shots of a Cosmos and a small butterfly/moth.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7368/9339940991_1b68f400ed_z.jpg
Cosmos Butterfly 1 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/9342727836_0e76542354_z.jpg
Cosmos Butterfly 2 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7293/9339941687_c4dcb98eb7_z.jpg
Cosmos Butterfly 3 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/9342728868_ef1f963476_z.jpg
Cosmos Butterfly 4 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 23, 2013)

some from me 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/9346633992_3bae9d60b9.jpg
Chapel Bridge, Lucerne, Switzerland by Kjuvale, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3769/9339464662_3b8c86a288.jpg
Mt. First, Grindelwald, Switzerland by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## trublu (Jul 23, 2013)

Chennai on a canvas:

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ME6wWldHEc4/Ue2WdX05lAI/AAAAAAAAErw/_yfIqlDRc5g/w732-h549-no/C360_2013-07-22-08-10-00-283.jpg

Shot and edited using Camera 360.


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty pics everyone 

Yo, kjuvale, cant you post some less impressive pics so that we feel a bit better about ourselves :>


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2013)

Guys , should someone go for a Long Zoom camera or a entry level DSLR , if willing to spend ~20k ??? I was thinking about buying one within a month or two.
I don't know much about photography but when I see those pics , it thrills me.
More into nature and wildlife.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2013)

@kapil those are awesome 

@pranav you are right about kapil ...those pics of kapil makes us feel too bad and jealous  

@rishi  you said you donno much about photography....soo I say get a  superzoom camera and start..it will cover your landscape, macro portrait birding etc...if you start to get interested in any specific type of photography you can later get DSLR with that lens...


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 23, 2013)

@kjuvale: Liked Mt. First, Grindelwald, Switzerland by Kjuvale, on Flickr. And I agree with pranav. You should often post some not-so-great ones so that we could feel somewhat better.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 23, 2013)

@Kapil Juvale... Stunning landscapes bro!


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

I wrote a small blog on my photographt, so guys have a look 

My Photography Page! | Karan's Blog


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 23, 2013)

^ Don't know whether this is happening with only me or with everyone else that photos on your blog have got vertically stretched too much. Checkout and adjust the image heights.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 23, 2013)

^^ happening to everyone.  click the photo and view it on flickr.

Damn I hate when something like this happens.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 23, 2013)

You can try specifying the dimensions of the image explicitly. You can do that in the HTML code, if you could do that in Wordpress.
One more thing, I would suggest you to watermark your images before posting on website/blog/flickr. That way your pics can't be used somewhere without due credit to you.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2013)

Clicked this today....the sky was really beautiful today

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3704/9350137735_4d30d0ee94_c.jpg
Colors of the sky by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 23, 2013)

^Its magical. Only nature can do that. Very good click Sujoy (Dhaka sky?)

Few macro photos from my side (Got this Tamron SP AF 90mm F/2.8 Di 1:1 Macro)
Expect more from me soon....

1.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3764/9353226308_847db692a0_c.jpg
6 by rH1twick, on Flickr

2.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5469/9350457503_2679eef889_c.jpg
5 by rH1twick, on Flickr

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7449/9350462847_251efc48ee_c.jpg
4 by rH1twick, on Flickr

4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7431/9350476341_e7bd73daf1_c.jpg
3_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

5.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3812/9353263670_6fe55095bf_c.jpg
2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

6. (This is not at per with the quality images posted here...still....)
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7394/9353272596_c6c6fb1fe6_c.jpg
1 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 24, 2013)

@rhitwik : Very pretty pics. Try focus stacking as well


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @rishi  you said you donno much about photography....soo I say get a  superzoom camera and start..it will cover your landscape, macro portrait birding etc...if you start to get interested in any specific type of photography you can later get DSLR with that lens...



Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks rhitwick  ..ur 1st one is good one ....other needs improvement


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2013)

Ol, I got a good lense but I'm having trouble focusing.
I get a very small spot to focus and that too is not round shaped rather flat. Suppose in this poorly drawn pic X is the object then the focus pot is the dotted line. I get a good photo of the place where the line is crossing "X" [------------X------------]

Can someone guide me on Macro photography?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2013)

rhitwik macro photography is a different genre altogether ....u need different equipments and different techniques.

1. Macro photography dont need autofocus...better use manual focus..its more accurate

2. dont use f2.8 for macros ...u will have to go down to f7.1-f8 to get the whole subject sharp ...bokeh u will get easily due to magnification, dont worry about it.

3. You will definitely need a external flash with diffuser for macros coz when you go soo close ur popup flash can not light the area...and diffuser coz u wont want ur subjects go blind after ur photo.

4. at 1:1 thats at the highest magnification its too difficult to handhold the lens and camera ...for two reasons which are you have to go around 6-7 inches close to the subject and subject will fly /run away if its insect ....you can not see the insect through viewfinder...you have to use the back lcd ...better make a proper distance from the insect even if u have to loose some magnification...you can just crop the pic later.

5. strengthen your forearms  ... you can imagine the dslr+lens+flash = 1.5kg in your hand stable for long time ...a slight movement and pic will be useless


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2013)

Great shot Sujoy! It would have been simply magical watching the sky.
Liked your 1st and the 4th shot rhitwick. BTW why those black borders around your pics? IMO, it's distracting the view of the images.
I don't know technicalities of photography and thus go with the senses when capturing my pics. When capturing, you won't bother about the technical aspects, but instead on getting the shot right and beautiful. Trial and error lets you have the experience to capture great shots. No single values fit into all kinds of subjects and scenes thus you need to experiment that and then apply the outcome to your photography.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2013)

thanks @ CyberKID  ..yes the sky was really beautiful yesterday...and it was reddish out side ...although I have darken the pic a bit but the colors are actual and not oversaturated


----------



## lm2k (Jul 24, 2013)

@izzikio_rage - nice one, very creative; you could have cleaned the glass and avoided the window grill. but it does not show up unless we are looking for it.
@CyberKID -second one from the bottom is very nice.
@kjuvale - lovely shots, liked both of them, very beautiful.
@sujoyp - nice vibrant colours, nice capture.
@rhitwick -I liked the first and the forth from the top. To what Sujoy said above add to it "6)Patience wait and click" .


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks @lm2k. I'm glad that you liked it.


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> rhitwik macro photography is a different genre altogether ....u need different equipments and different techniques.
> 
> 1. Macro photography dont need autofocus...better use manual focus..its more accurate


I'm using manual focus here. Autofocus is too slow.



> 2. dont use f2.8 for macros ...u will have to go down to f7.1-f8 to get the whole subject sharp ...bokeh u will get easily due to magnification, dont worry about it.


Very important point you raised. My almost all photos are in low focul length. I'll remember this.



> 3. You will definitely need a external flash with diffuser for macros coz when you go soo close ur popup flash can not light the area...and diffuser coz u wont want ur subjects go blind after ur photo.


I'll think about it. Right now need to take enough good shots to convince myself that I can do.



> 5. strengthen your forearms  ... you can imagine the dslr+lens+flash = 1.5kg in your hand stable for long time ...a slight movement and pic will be useless



Yeah, facing issues here. My hands are so shaking. I wonder how Toofan clicks those insect photos.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 24, 2013)

@rhitwick for macro photography external flash is not a choice its compulsory  get a cheap one costing 2.5k a chineese one...it will also do...but without flash u wont be able to take shots at f8 coz ur own shadow will fall on the insect  

and yes shaking hands is a problem...the only other solution is using a monopod or tripod .. my macro lens was small and dslr is also small soo it helped...its like 350+300+300 = around a kg ....but I could not keep it still like that for long looking at the screen and waiting for right moment ... only after taking 50 macro shots my hands starts paining

just keep practicing  lens liya hai to seekho


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2013)

Great going guys 

Lm2k, That cake shot is wonderful. One of your best 

Karan, Congrats for the blog... But why the images are stretched.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 26, 2013)

Hey guys, can we have some more members in TDF Photographers Flickr Page?
You can PM me your mail id's to send you an invite or can join using this link: 

Flickr: TDF Photographers


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2013)

nice discussion on macro photography, have been trying out some of this stuff, but I guess without a macro lens or a reverse mount it's not really going to be all that good. 

Have been utilizing the monsoon time and clicking cloud pictures like crazy. 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2887/9379736416_f087ebb4dd_c.jpg
A whole new world by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 28, 2013)

Great capture!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 28, 2013)

@sujoyp - Nice colours in the sky . I'd have liked it more if you  had cropped more of the buildings, there is a bit too much of blacks in there.
@rhitwick-  All shots are really nice.
@izzikio_rage - Nice , where did you shot that from ?

Here's one with Sony H55
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3790/9380524215_48b8afba0a_b.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice pics Gen, Izzikio and rhitwik 
Izzikio's pics have to be from an aircraft.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2013)

yup, have been travelling for the past week so quite a lot of flight pics. Will upload them soon 

Cool pic Gen


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2013)

few wide angle pics

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5475/9382512681_350966090c_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5322/9382520741_34915b484d_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5470/9382508839_5facfd6319_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7300/9373864743_3de2027258_b.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 28, 2013)

^
Damn 

Where is this?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2013)

@amlan nice sky and clouds

@gen nice sun rays

@faun beautiful shots


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 28, 2013)

@ Faun: Superb shots . Where have you captured these.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 28, 2013)

*The Caves*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5324/9386457124_a179eba3d5_o.jpg



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5516/9386460054_f8340ea2ab_o.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 29, 2013)

@All: thanks 
@Sujoy, izzikio_rage: nice sky pics 
@Faun: Awesome snaps
@medico: nice photos, is it Ajanta?

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/9384469415_00d84a515c_z.jpg
Alps by Kjuvale, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2013)

@medico ...it seems ajanta caves ...nice one

@kapil post it bit larger...u posted too small...pic is beautiful


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 29, 2013)

Some great shots at this page


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2013)

awesome pics guys


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2013)

Faun & Kapil, Nice work guys


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2013)

Did a mod to my NS! Changed the stock pilot lamps with green LED's.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3815/9399592870_2a4ef0bae4_z.jpg
28072013937 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2013)

cyberkid nice attempt ..try more and use photo editing softwares ...make that headlight look like a cyborg


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> cyberkid nice attempt ..try more and use photo editing softwares ...make that headlight look like a cyborg


you mean another devil???


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2013)

he he he...yaah a devil ...u cam make it look like alien head


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 30, 2013)

@cyberkid, that is one cool looking bike, +1 to the idea of making it look like a cyborg. 

Have been trying to click some pictures of lights for quite some time now. My latest 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3675/9384813648_51656d899f_c.jpg
Light in the dark by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## game-freak (Jul 31, 2013)

@ Faun awesome clicks 
Some of my clicks plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9404877871/][img]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3665/9404877871_e759345e33_c.jpg[/url] 0552-2 *www.flickr.com/people/94910990@N04/

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9407637476/][img]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/9407637476_caf994de5f_c.jpg[/url] 0941 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9404876459/][img]*farm3.staticflickr.com/2874/9404876459_5ba16ae980_c.jpg[/url] 0539 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9407636890/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7457/9407636890_19ffae4705_c.jpg[/url] 0809 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2013)

sky shots are superb gamefreak ...birds are not quit good


----------



## game-freak (Jul 31, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> sky shots are superb gamefreak ...birds are not quit good


how can i improve my bird shots


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2013)

@kapil @sujoy - Yes. Ajanta.

@game-freak - awesome clicks. last one probably is too tight. needs more space around the bird, in the frame.


----------



## game-freak (Jul 31, 2013)

> @game-freak - awesome clicks. last one probably is too tight. needs more space around the bird, in the frame.


thanx 
is it better now 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9405352917/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7323/9405352917_7c76201a8d_c.jpg[/url] 0809-2 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 31, 2013)

@ game-freak: The first one's a great shot. Looks like a painting. The bird shots are too grainy.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 31, 2013)

@game-freak

How about this:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7417/9408377780_b1028c1117_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2013)

@medico its still looks like taken on ISO 3200

the game freak's 2nd attempt is better ...and that flower on the top is really increasing the beauty .


----------



## pranav0091 (Jul 31, 2013)

^ Agree. I'll have a go at editing this one later in the evening if I still remember


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2013)

good pics gamefreak, I guess a little noise reduction is required in some of the darker ones


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2013)

Gamefreak, First one is good, but it little dark...


----------



## lm2k (Aug 1, 2013)

@game-freak - the bird pic is awesome
here is an edit from my side
View attachment 11576

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/cameras-camcorders/11576d1375300241-photography-thread-my-edit-x.jpg

try checking if u are underexposing images when clicking or oversharpening during post processing.


----------



## a_medico (Aug 1, 2013)

I did try to include the flower but in that case, the bird gets pushed towards the edge and looks out of the frame. Also corrected the WB. There was too much of green. Did try to reduce the noise too, but after a certain stage, it looks artificial.


----------



## lm2k (Aug 1, 2013)

a_medico said:


> I did try to include the flower but in that case, the bird gets pushed towards the edge and looks out of the frame. Also corrected the WB. There was too much of green. Did try to reduce the noise too, but after a certain stage, it looks artificial.



same, i just added some warmth and opened shadows a bit along with some topaz denoise "RAW strong" preset. It applies some kind of a median filter to smooth out the grain but some times the artifacts are visible.
regarding croping there is no definite answer ,i just wanted to add up the look and the feel of the surrounding.
Long time back I had tried some snaps with EOS600D and forgot to check the exposure(was in manual mode) the resulting image was dark but after some retouching it was alright(thanx to the 14bit raw) along with some objectionable amount of noise.


----------



## game-freak (Aug 1, 2013)

another click for review 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9415725036/][img]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3742/9415725036_e37ce4f287_c.jpg[/url] 0089 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow ankit, that is amazingly clear. Very nicely done 

one from my side too ....
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2886/9403512836_957a8ffa3f_c.jpg
Sitting on the clouds by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## game-freak (Aug 3, 2013)

thanx Amlan the click is beautiful awesome clouds 
something i clicked today plz critique 
[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/9425371146/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7409/9425371146_422d45305f_c.jpg[/url] 0138 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice clicks @ Ankit and Amlan.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2013)

awesome shots gamefreak ...both are superb


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2013)

*Lizard*

*imageshack.us/a/img703/4377/kxdi.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 3, 2013)

@game-freak - That's a great shot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2013)

Wellington Waterfront

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7416/9426258925_cd9b801c8b_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/9429023364_d3475caf6c_c.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5489/9429021350_6f5e67f166_c.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3681/9429019200_b2e308f90d_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2013)

nice shots faun...I liked the 3rd one


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 3, 2013)

Faun, brilliant stuff, the image quality is amazing and you've done a hell of a job finding the places with the most awesome lights.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 3, 2013)

Great shots man @Faun


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2013)

Nice work Faun.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 3, 2013)

Great shot Faun 
And also game-freak.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey if you people are going to show off the place where you live I will too 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3830/9426631943_d2d32a6c89_c.jpg
Nargarh fort on a rainy day by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7372/9434333864_fc7b0a499b_c.jpg
A step on the yellow brick road by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2013)

thats nice amlan...where is this place...rajasthan??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2013)

Nargarh fort Jaipur Rajasthan, this is where a lot of Rang De Basanti was shot. Brilliant place to go to if the weather is right or on any night


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2013)

do you have to walk the long curvey path to come up...or there is some shortcut  that road is awesome...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hey guys. Its continuous raining here but i dared to go outside for some pics(with proper equipments umbrella, plastic cover and waterproof bag_ ) tried few shots.

View attachment 11619
View attachment 11620
View attachment 11618
in third shot i didn't like the reflection off the leaf  how to correct that??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2013)

shots are fine nikku...you can not remove the reflections....while taking the shots you can take it that way that leaves wont come in the pic....in future when you will shoot these kind of pics using large aperture lens like tamron 90mm f2.8 or zoom lens like 70-300 the leaves will come blurred.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazing shots @Faun. Liked all the shots. One query though. In the last shot, the lights have come out differently. Did you use some sort of filter for that or, was it a result of long exposure?
@ Amlan: Yours are also awesome shots. Truly signifying the state of brilliant colours.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone .... I guess we really should share some interesting shots from our hometowns or the place we are currently staying. It'll give us all a list of awesome places to visit 



sujoyp said:


> do you have to walk the long curvey path to come up...or there is some shortcut  that road is awesome...



You can always drive up, which is what most people do. There is a pretty cool restaurant here that is right on the cliff edge. Its an amazing place to chill out at night. Haven't been there at night for quite some time, not with a cam atleast. Will put up some pics when I do. This curvey path is quite a lot of fun too, and very exhausting


----------



## a_medico (Aug 4, 2013)

*Candid Kids*

Used Tamron 17-50 F2.8 after long time. Satisfied with the results (heavy cropping done, else the images would have been even sharper)


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5510/9437794516_2d9e3f2c1d_o.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7434/9435017547_51aac0f3d9_o.jpg


*farm3.staticflickr.com/2879/9437797176_71d10a9063_o.jpg


----------



## Anish (Aug 5, 2013)

@game-freak - the sky shot in post #7887 is super. Can you share the camera model and settings?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 5, 2013)

Anish said:


> @game-freak - the sky shot in post #7887 is super. Can you share the camera model and settings?



You can also click on that image and flickr displays the Exif data (thats the data that you want is called) below the picture under "Additional Info".

Here are the settings:
Settings: 1/160 s, ƒ/9, ISO 400,  18 mm 
Camera : Nikon D5100 

@ medico : All nice shots. the kid in the third looks genuinely happy, and that lends quite a charm to that image


----------



## Ayuclack (Aug 6, 2013)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-mpWFkQ9_G1M/Uf-T_ArxIuI/AAAAAAAABqo/q_gaxFSXhds/s1600/_DSC0073.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Aug 6, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @game-freak - the bird pic is awesome
> here is an edit from my side
> View attachment 11576
> 
> ...



Wow Amaazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 7, 2013)

a medico, very cool portraits. 
ayuclack: the perspective of the shot is pretty good. Your eye sort of follows the road off into the distance. Very nicely shot


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2013)

Some of mu shots

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-U53aw_skPlk/UgU5wNvHX4I/AAAAAAAAJOo/vBtjwkcV-aE/w1024-h640-no/DSC_9013.jpg

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-6IkSNcGQkbc/UgU6AhmgyoI/AAAAAAAAJPA/AJDjoHefaRs/w1024-h639-no/DSC_9025.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-RtgkAnHrAHU/UgU6DvMXE4I/AAAAAAAAJPY/cBc4tcOTgag/w438-h657-no/DSC_9047.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-S-Y5mFYdm3s/UgU6Etf0dPI/AAAAAAAAJPg/lXB2-Ds15Xc/w985-h657-no/DSC_9063.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ebQNjnPgzzI/UgU6F5VM2mI/AAAAAAAAJPo/dfmhJfqNWPk/w411-h657-no/DSC_9068.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-irz6dFahNak/UgU6H4zu5mI/AAAAAAAAJP4/WZv4j8vZadw/w438-h657-no/DSC_9088.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nargarh fort on a rainy day


Nice work Amlan

Medico, Cute kids 

Ayuclack, Okish. I guess it would be good if there is no electrics wires, poles...

Sujoy, so-so IQ


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 10, 2013)

@medico: Cute kids. Liked the smaller ones, i.e. the first and the third one. Moreover liked your photos.
@Ayush: Nice shot.
@Sujoyp: As nac has already pointed out, the IQ could have been better. I missed sharpness in the dragonfly shot. BTW liked that snail and the last flower shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks nac and cyberkid.....by IQ do you mean they are very grainy...or composition/colors are bad .....grainy is due to ISO 800 ...you know these days its cloudy outside...soo to get bright pics I bumped the ISO...

yaah dragonfly shot is looking poor....will see what happened


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2013)

^ I mean... colour, noise...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 10, 2013)

@sujoyp 5th shot is dramatic


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2013)

@nac I am sure the poor color and noise is due to crop on ISO 800 pic ....sorry about that

@axel Thanks 

ok soo today I tried to shoot through my kenko CPL (which I bought yesterday for 1k) and had no idea what effect it gave...and at night I was not even able to detect any change on the pics ...maybe I will go to the lake at daytime.

Also got a set of cheap macro filter (4 pieces..+1, +2, +4 and a macro filter ) ...+1, +2, +4 filters can be clubbed togather..and it wont change the working distance...but macro filter effects the working distance ...bokeh is just too creamy to control

ok soo this is the pic with CPL but I could not set it properly coz it was very dark...used 13sec shutter speed to get this
 *lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Zhkw4V2hvu4/UgaLzACnkEI/AAAAAAAAJQw/aDAYC7HWuFA/w1086-h680-no/DSC_9206.jpg

and this is macro filter effect...clubbed +1,+2,+4 on my macro lens to get this 
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vbvybLNBO8U/UgaPK-HHLTI/AAAAAAAAJQ4/GCi4CNmUCA0/w1020-h680-no/DSC_9143.JPG


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 11, 2013)

Test Shot:
*imageshack.us/a/img441/2153/ombl.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Aug 12, 2013)

My Village 

*i.imgur.com/1szLyXN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yrR8pRF.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 12, 2013)

nice capture 6x6.
That's a good place to live on Tenida. it reminded me of Barfi! BTW do you take a bath in ponds/lakes like that?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2013)

@6x6 thats nice flower...but what were u testing 

@tenida ...i was just going to post a similar pic like urs 1st one 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5549/9494464120_d22706db2d_z.jpg
Beautiful place by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3673/9491668071_c982809ee9_z.jpg
Tuffy by sujoyp, on Flickr

A fun shot  

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/9491664193_17102ae956_z.jpg
Doobti nayyiya by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 12, 2013)

^ your tuffy is really cute. please pass on my complement to him.


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2013)

All the three of 'em are good, Sujoy.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 12, 2013)

@Tenida: Beautiful first pic. Very pleasant place you live in 
Can you post a flickr link so I can get a better copyy to tinker around if you don't mind 

@Sujoy: Dont need to congratulate you. Nice pics as always  

I'll post mine too today.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2013)

thanks cyberkid ...yup i am proud of my tuffy 

@nac thanks 

@pranav ...in this same page I have posted poor pics too  Thanks for liking

btw guys CPL was very useful to get nice clouds ....the gray clouds look white and sky looks bit better...water also looks bit cleaner ....I will post a comparision for you guys


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2013)

very cool pics people. 

@Sujoy, CPL (circular polarizing filter) I understand, but what is a macro filter, and is it worthwhile to invest in one? The bokeh in your pics is pretty good. 

@tenida: amazing pics, you live in a really beautiful place. Where is this by the way, seems to remind me of the time I spent in the Hoogly region 

As I said, I've been tinkering around with black and white for some time. Trying to get some moody shots. Here is the latest attempt

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2865/9443428415_e0149d6fcf_c.jpg
I walk a lonely road by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2013)

The example of CPL

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-PtgL1HTSgCM/Ugoj9pIDnfI/AAAAAAAAJRI/r7PPZH_HpXk/w425-h680-no/Desktop3.jpg

you can see the top one is with CPL and below without CPL . you can notice the reflection on water and the clouds. This shot I took for the sole purpose of comparision


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks Sujoy. The water looksjust like I expected although the sky looks the opposite (I expected a lighter shade of blue with the CPL, but now my old physics gyan kicks up and tells me that the images are right ).
Here are the shots I said I'd post yesterday:-

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3710/9497508348_f2656d2155_z.jpg
IMG_4321e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5507/9494709185_03822d0615_z.jpg
IMG_4400e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5349/9497510074_8f5d900f45_z.jpg
IMG_4145w by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7378/9497510738_49c55d52b8_z.jpg
IMG_4149e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2836/9497508312_1ea9f0e771_z.jpg
IMG_4338e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7357/9497505328_9dcce352f2_z.jpg
IMG_4491e by pranav0091, on Flickr

Comments, suggestions, critique everything welcome. Yes, for the daylight shots I am aware that the high ISO has degraded the IQ, and the spider was not cooperating, neither the breeze, not the inability to use a tripod


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 13, 2013)

Great shots pranav. Liked the first one most.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2013)

@amlan ur composition is good in B&W pic...try using a tripod or a stand .

@pranav I liked ur 2nd 3rd and spider shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2013)

@pranav, the first bike shot is brilliant ....

@sujoy: got a little too cocky since I got a DSLR, I shoot everything handheld with the ISO set to ungodly values  will retake with a tripod


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone 



izzikio_rage said:


> @sujoy: got a little too cocky since I got a DSLR, I shoot everything handheld with the ISO set to ungodly values  will retake with a tripod



Tell me about it. 
I am seriously considering setting 800 as the max ISO on my camera. Went home last weekend shot outdoors, so couldnt review the images well and ISO noise had ruined pretty much all of the images


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 13, 2013)

@pranav - I like 1,2, & 6.
What are those white things in 2nd,   I like the pic.
The bicycle ones looks like a nice idea but not that great results.  The yellow flower pic is decent but does not really stand out.
The spider looks great.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2013)

@pranav: spider shot is awesome. very nice background with the almost invisible web. keep it up!!


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 13, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @pranav - I like 1,2, & 6.
> What are those white things in 2nd,   I like the pic.
> The bicycle ones looks like a nice idea but not that great results.  The yellow flower pic is decent but does not really stand out.
> The spider looks great.



I have no idea what they are called, they are just some kind of flowers on grass. 
How do you think I can improve the bicycle pics (the trails are just pure luck ) ?

Its funny how everybody likes the spider, and I personally think thats the worst shot of that lot


----------



## Tenida (Aug 13, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/fxUA2fQ.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 14, 2013)

^ Really well exposed pic considering the highlights I'd say.
Whats the camera ?

PS: It'd be nice if everyone would put the camera model in their signature, or use Flickr to post. I dont know about others, but I am pretty interested in the settings of most images


----------



## Tenida (Aug 14, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ Really well exposed pic considering the highlights I'd say.
> Whats the camera ?
> 
> PS: It'd be nice if everyone would put the camera model in their signature, or use Flickr to post. I dont know about others, but I am pretty interested in the settings of most images



Thanks Canon powershot A530


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2013)

@tenida  the flower is overexposed on right side and properly exposed on left side...it only means that ur setting was correct and to get complete flower in proper exposure u had to turn the angle of flower a bit manually


----------



## Nipun (Aug 14, 2013)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/740069_561327273896183_1906546762_o.jpg


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2013)

Sorry for OT

Would appreciate your thoughts on the quality of this image 

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Taken with Sony Xperia i1. 1/2.3" Exmor R 20.7 MP sensor, 28mm wide angle Sony G f2.0 Lens 

The above image is 8 MP.


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> Sorry for OT
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts on the quality of this image
> 
> ...



Is it a supposed Honami Image?

Looks very good, neutral colors. But if its not a stock 20 mp image, I'll need to know how it was reduced to 8mp. On the PC? And secondly that image is a bad sample to judge the camera performance.

I guess you wanted a comparison/comment of that image wrt the Lumia 1020 ?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Is it a supposed Honami Image?
> 
> Looks very good, neutral colors. But if its not a stock 20 mp image, I'll need to know how it was reduced to 8mp. On the PC? And secondly that image is a bad sample to judge the camera performance.
> 
> I guess you wanted a comparison/comment of that image wrt the Lumia 1020 ?



Yes resized to 8mp on PC. 

Original 20 MP here

*www.imgus.net/bilder/6a7f722126dbda9790af5df2e6fb4914.JPG

And yes it IS taken with Honami, not "supposed"


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

The 'supposed' was for the image, not Honami 

With the full res image things are much easier to judge.

I see similar but worser graininess as compared to the 1020 - both seem to have embraced the philosophy of sharpness over low noise, which is a very clever thing to do at good-light conditions.

There is a bit of smearing at the pixel level - very likely to be the photographers fault, considering he was sitting on the saddle.


Short verdict : Very likely to be better than every cameraphone out there with the exception of the 808 and 1020. Sony needs to improve the de-noising algos a bit though. The current one looks too aggressive.

Do you have any low light samples' link ?

PS: DO NOT use a PC resized image for comparison. Either the full res or the the processed output from the phone


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 15, 2013)

No not right now


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 15, 2013)

Finally, tried to develop these rusty old ones..Independence to these!
and btw Happy Independence day to my fellow TDF members!  (an hour left )

ROAR!
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3750/9515983329_dc5be170b0_z.jpg

BEAU7Y
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2811/9515973831_984fbb4b91.jpg

INNOCENCE
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5482/9515992177_b55bc58d84.jpg

BLISS!
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7334/9515972911_6e91288a65_z.jpg

FROZ3N
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7313/9515976095_1379ab42a2_z.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 15, 2013)

^ Really liked the butterfly and the waterdrop images 
The drop in particular must have taken a LOT of effort...


----------



## Anish (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, I took some images after a long time 

*fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/227/6/9/white_flower_by_thinkanish-d6i9jkb.jpg
*fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/227/5/f/thouch_me_not_by_thinkanish-d6i9j1c.jpg
*fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/227/9/2/home_sweet_home_by_thinkanish-d6i9i17.jpg
*fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/227/7/2/ferns_by_thinkanish-d6i9haz.jpg
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2013/227/5/5/rose_close_by_thinkanish-d6i9gdb.jpg
*fc07.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2013/227/7/b/life_seed_by_thinkanish-d6i9ihe.jpg

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 16, 2013)

@pranav0091 thank you! Yeah, It took a lot of time to get that...the drop was'nt exactly what i've expected..the only thing water drop photography is fun because, the more mistakes you make,the more creative the result will be..isn't it?

@Anish The first pic and the rose are good! Others would be better if they are'nt blurry, not so steady hands?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 16, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> @pranav0091 thank you! Yeah, It took a lot of time to get that...the drop was'nt exactly what i've expected..the only thing water drop photography is fun because, the more mistakes you make,the more creative the result will be..isn't it?
> 
> @Anish The first pic and the rose are good! Others would be better if they are'nt blurry, not so steady hands?



Agree 

Its not lack of steady hands as much as it is the very aggressive framing/cropping. I get a feeling Anish was pushing the limits of the minimum focus distance and consequently the ISO/Shutter speed to its limits atleast in a couple of those images. Just my two cents


----------



## Anish (Aug 16, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Agree
> 
> Its not lack of steady hands as much as it is the very aggressive framing/cropping. I get a feeling Anish was pushing the limits of the minimum focus distance and consequently the ISO/Shutter speed to its limits atleast in a couple of those images. Just my two cents



Agreed. I tried to get as close as possible to take the macros how ever, the rose is at a distant of some 10 foot from the lens. Others are macro mode pictures. I had to keepup with my fam in that flowers garden, so i was in a bit hurry. Next time i ll try a *very* steady hands


----------



## abhidev (Aug 16, 2013)

@axel the water drop pic is really good.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 16, 2013)

@abhidev thanks man!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2013)

@axel : the drop pic is absolutely brilliant, the bokeh the lighting the reflections, everything is just spot on. Amazing stuff 

have been travelling over the past few weeks here will try to post some from the trip. Here's one from Shimla

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5328/9522848996_f5803b6acc_c.jpg
A lighted porch by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 16, 2013)

@izzikio_rage Thank you Amlan! btw, how often do you use 500px..?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2013)

@axelzdly ur roar, innocence and drop pics are nice...drop pic is actually brilliant  

@anish you need to learn and practice more...framing is correct just like u said u went too close and shots got blurry

@amlan those tubelights ....I just cant decide to like or dislike the pic...while the pic looks soo creative but technically it have many faults


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 16, 2013)

wow..i accidentally bumped into this thread..all these pics are amazing !!!!

loved this one in particular :


> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7313/9515976095_1379ab42a2_z.jpg



i guess most pics in this thread are from digicams & DSLRs.. 
I wonder if the above drop effect could be captured using my Xperia L  


Gr8 pics !!!


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 16, 2013)

@sujoyp @ashs1 Thank you guys!

@ashs1 Try this thread..Mobile point&shoot camera photography


----------



## lm2k (Aug 16, 2013)

@Tenida - liked both of your landscape shots,
@sujoyp - last of your flower shot is nice also i liked the "Beautiful place".
@pranav0091 - the pic spider is awesome, also i think there is some potential in the pic bicycle showing lite trails , may be some angle or change in perspective .
@axelzdly1 - i liked the butterfly pic and the shot of the drop is really awesome, how did u get the red background?


some from my side
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3712/8901928278_5b14c90b79_z.jpg
SX150is F8 for 1/400th of sec from 267mm focal length (35mm eq) when iso was 200

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3816/9236754421_54dc56b8bf_z.jpg
sony ericccson ELM , twlight portrait mode, cloudy white balance.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7434/9521154925_088275d760_b.jpg
SX150is F3.4 for 1/125th of sec from 28mm focal length (35mm eq) when iso was 80.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3691/8901918398_ec4d7470a9_c.jpg
SX150is F3.4 for 1/160th of sec from 28mm focal length (35mm eq) when iso was 100


and one panaroma
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/8901909764_48cdb6ea2d_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> @izzikio_rage Thank you Amlan! btw, how often do you use 500px..?



Not a lot, I have been uploading stuff there but somehow the feedback is not as good as on flickr..... people just come say stuff like "brilliant shot V+F, please see my work and appreciate it" .... so not liking it that much. But the pics there are amazing, I just keep browsing with my jaw on the floor as a pool of drool collects on the table in front of me 



sujoyp said:


> @amlan those tubelights ....I just cant decide to like or dislike the pic...while the pic looks soo creative but technically it have many faults



Please advise, I clicked a lot of pics on this trip, but now that I sit down with them I'm not that happy with most of them. What do you think I should've done better in this?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2013)

@axelzdly1 - Great photos , specially the water drop. What camera ?
@izzikio_rage - Nice Photo, I like your photos, you got a unique style.


----------



## Anish (Aug 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @anish you need to learn and practice more...framing is correct just like u said u went too close and shots got blurry


Yeah, thanks. I'm just practising manual modes


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 17, 2013)

@lm2k Haha...it was a gift wrapper foil..Thanks to my inbuilt flash., the BG is looking good  
I really need to buy an external flash  to push the freezing limit above 1/200th..

and those flowers look amazing!

@Gen.Libeb Thanks man..I did that with my D3100, 18-55mm ..

---OFFTOPIC----------------------
Guys...try this video if you think your photos are cr@p..it changed my perspective on photography 
Scott Kelby's - Google+ Photographers Conference


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2013)

@im2k except 1st spider shot I liked all others .

@amlan 
EXIF from flickr - 
Exposure 	0.017 sec (1/60)
Aperture 	f/5.0
Focal Length 	27 mm
ISO Speed 	3200

here u have kept the shutter speed way too high...u could have reduced it to 1/30 and reduced ISO from 3200 to 1600...in these low light condition I generally use manual mode or shutter priority mode...

in this shot the tubelights are making blurry lights ...if you shot this handheld then you had no choice...but if u used a tripod u could have just decreased the shutter speed more and reduced the aperture to f14 f16 and maybe underexpose a bit ....this will give light rays effect from lights...
Also at some places the colors are blotchy ...that seems due to high ISO .

So basically high ISO is the problem...if somehow u could have shot it around ISO 800  it may look much better.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2013)

Panorama made of 3 photos 
Camera: Sony H55

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/9529326894_6a71775657_b.jpg


----------



## Anish (Aug 17, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb what place is that?

@sujoyp dude, you are doing a great job of reviewing other's works. Keep it up !


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2013)

@sujoy, as I said I seem to have become lazy in clicking stuff..... really need some new stuff. BTW, what is the status of the projects thread? or have we given that up?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 17, 2013)

@anish I dont review much coz I am afraid to hurt some one ... I am more of a critique then a admirer  

@amlan no amlan ur composition is absolutely perfect...and I told u at first that pic is looking creative with those tube lights and I couldnt really decide to like or dislike it.
but I think ISO 3200 have ruined the pic.

I almost lost track of project thread coz I was at home for holidays for last 8-10 days....just today I got back to job...will continue it..let me see


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 17, 2013)

@sujoy, thanks bhai, will try to get off my behind a bit  ... I finally tried out splash photography today 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7343/9530989566_734d78bd29_c.jpg
Splash! by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Aug 18, 2013)

@Im2K- I liked all your photographs but the dead tree with green leaf is just marvelous


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Wishing a very happy photographers day to all my fellow TFDers..!  
Each of you amazing shutters deserve 

Keep clicking!


----------



## nac (Aug 19, 2013)

Axel, FROZ3N is excellent 

Lm2k, Lake panorama is good

Amlan, I like "lighted porch"

Nice work pranav...





> IMG_4400e, IMG_4321e, IMG_4145w


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2013)

@axelzdly1 Happy clicking   I was planning to get something for yesterday but sadly my battery dried out and couldnt attempt anything


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 20, 2013)

belated happy photographers day everyone, perfect timing since today is bound to be a holiday and you can spend it clicking around


----------



## abhidev (Aug 20, 2013)

No holiday


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2013)

yaah u guys can club rakhi colors  and photographic day shots togather ...no holiday for me too

Some shots of my Rakhie 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WjahUhqZ48k/UhO8zuRA1RI/AAAAAAAAJSc/zXMPLDuQg9s/w1259-h709-no/DSC_9370.JPG

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-fQXhgr-ugpE/UhOrH073JVI/AAAAAAAAJSM/WSp9WpX1-yE/w1132-h709-no/DSC_9350.JPG

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Fr2iqvHMwA0/UhOrAsRT4dI/AAAAAAAAJSE/cAVTr0e27mA/w472-h709-no/DSC_9349.JPG

I should say the macro lens is very sharp ...I just love it


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2013)

Recently I made a trip to "Puri", few HDR shots from that trip...
1.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2840/9561952209_56d9513f23_z.jpg
Puri skies_HDR_6 by rH1twick, on Flickr

2.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/9561936925_c4a5ff1753_z.jpg
Puri skies_HDR_5 by rH1twick, on Flickr

3.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7345/9561918269_f8c42f9f7c_z.jpg
Puri skies_HDR_4 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Which one is better between 2 and 3?

4.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7437/9564692304_bd3bb73ce4_z.jpg
Puri skies_HDR_3 by rH1twick, on Flickr

5.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7366/9564663758_37d73635c9_z.jpg
Puri skies_HDR_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

6.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5450/9564647134_71d6262416_z.jpg
Puri skies_HDR_1 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2013)

rhitwik I liked 2nd and 5th...but I really think u overdid the HDR things...and pics r looking unreal


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 21, 2013)

Well, someone here had advised me earlier that if a pic wasn't looking unreal, it was not a HDR. This time I followed that rule.

And, selected "Surreal" option in Photomatix for most photos here


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 21, 2013)

@rhitwik: That HDR is grossly overdone, IMO 

HDR: High Dynamic Range, not Hypernormal Dynamic Range


----------



## icebags (Aug 21, 2013)

^try autoHdr, thats a good tool for easy and neat hdr.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 22, 2013)

I use photomatix which in many sites is termed as best s/w.

And, almost all but one are done with a preset available in the tool.
Overdone?! Could be. 

Any tips on good HDR? What should I keep in mind while taking HDR shots?


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 22, 2013)

*captainkimo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/crabby-joe-pier-port-orange-nighttime-hdr.jpg

^Thats a very nicely done HDR.

HDR is not about unrealistic looking photos, its about getting the details from both ends of the spectrum, often more than the human eye itself.

Your images are not bad per se, they are interesting - abstractish. But if you think of them as samples of HDR, then they are pretty overdone.

The rule #1 of HDR is that you make it look as real as possible while getting the maximum details from both the dark and bright part of the images using multiple exposures stacked on top of each other and then selectively choosing areas to form the final image. Thats what your aim should be imo.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2013)

Thats the reason I liked 2nd one...it looks real and the clouds are beautiful


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 22, 2013)

@rhitwick: pretty cool pics. I have a slightly different take on the surreal HDR thing. A lot of photographers tend to use it very creatively, so although the photo looks doctored but it's pretty apt for the message that you wanted to convey. A great case in point is photographs of cars and bikes in HDR. One look and you know something has been done, but that takes a backseat to the fact that you are absolutely drooling over the said car, the reflections on chrome, the brakes showing through the alloy wheels stuff that a normal capture would never showcase this well. 

HDR Photography | High Dynamic Range Photography is a pretty good place to get some of the basics of HDR, plus you can always search for photomatix tutorials and use the controls manually rather than use the presets. 

And if i may be allowed to shamelessly plug in my shots 

a very slight HDR (needed only since the building itself was very dark and a normal exposure would show no details)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8199/8250098178_dd9459e4b5_c.jpg
From my balcony by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

A slightly stronger one

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8030/7971695102_21d4acf5fb_c.jpg
The weekend getaway by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

and the almost surreal level shots

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8289/7501761098_aedff66d78_c.jpg
The Howrah station by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Aug 22, 2013)

@sujoy and @nac - thnx
@Tenida - thnx, for me it shows the immortality of life,
@rhitwick - the second one from top is very nice, also i dont find others bad. Like pranav0091
 said they look more like some abstract art, you may use them for some images as background.
@izzikio_rage - liked the first one and also the second one is done nicely.

some HDRI from my side. I have included a 0EV/unedited image in the spoiler if anybody is interested

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5446/9571237788_c64aecd275_b.jpg
used ACR to bring out shadow details

unedited open the spoiler 


Spoiler



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3752/9571221888_5b1ff1fc98_b.jpg



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2810/9571216064_e8e2245edd_b.jpg
merged 5 images in photomatix
0EV open the spoiler 


Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/9571206482_f60e1e4788_b.jpg



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3828/9409918006_9c6ebcf739_b.jpg
merged 5 images to tiff in photomatix and used LR on this
0EV open the spoiler


Spoiler



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3676/9568433375_9bd29704e3_b.jpg



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8099/8489041402_e8dc5233ee_b_d.jpg
used LR to bring out shadow details
unedited open the spoiler 


Spoiler



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2843/9571275482_e641f144dc_b.jpg



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8239/8583177912_44f6e3222d_c.jpg
used photomatix
0EV open the spoiler


Spoiler



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3783/9568474381_eb16076603_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2013)

Took this shot coz I wanted a shot showing drowning rupee value....



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7449/9573627761_cce7965447_z.jpg
Rupee Drowning by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5333/9576425682_0ec7e06cd0_z.jpg
Valueless 5Rs coin by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ nice shots...i tried splash but very bad lighting n no equipment for proper lighting. Waiting for sun to came out( it's been the weeks).

N yes rupee its really drowning.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks nikku...yes I took both in sunlight....no way u can have soo much light inside room

Sorry guys I dont like HDR much personally  

IM2K ur last pic is super


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2013)

@lm2k, great pics. The original image in spoiler is a good idea, really lets you appreciate how much difference an HDR treatment makes

@sujoy: finally a splash pic, and a really relevant one. The windowgrill lighting in the second one is really cool, gives an amazing pattern to the water and the glass


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2013)

thanks amlan..i too have to shoot on burst mode and 1/800 f11 manual mode ....thanks to ur tips


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 23, 2013)

hey guys, checkout my Ascend P1 review thread. Do let me know what you think about the camera performance.


----------



## lm2k (Aug 23, 2013)

@izzikio_rage - thnx, something like before and after gives an idea what is was.
@sujoyp - thnx, I too never liked HDR but sometime we are left with no option like the shot of the flag or the rising sun.
               i liked both of your splash pics, but the second one matches  the tittle/purpose more correctly, i think because it is B/W and has got more harsh shadows that make a sense along with lighting.

@izzikio_rage - thnx, something like before and after gives an idea what is was.
@sujoyp - thnx, I too never liked HDR but sometime we are left with no option like the shot of the flag or the rising sun.
               i liked both of your splash pics, but the second one matches  the tittle/purpose more correctly, i think because it is B/W and has got more harsh shadows that make a sense along with lighting.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2013)

@im2k ...1st one may depict the turbulent downfall of rupee ...and reaching its lowest


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 25, 2013)

Was going through some of the splash pics that I had shot, and I guess a few more are worth posting too. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5455/9589460564_e034fed1b5_c.jpg
Splashed by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice splash pics Sujoy and Izzikio


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice splash pic Amlan


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2013)

nice splash amlan...I just couldnt find anything to put in water


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> nice splash amlan...I just couldnt find anything to put in water


and I can't find anything to put water in. Tried with a borosil glass, and it's very narrow.  will try with a glass bowl + burst mode in my new cell tomorrow.

Already posted these shots in my review 

Taken with my new cell phone.

*i.imgur.com/tJiZwskl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3pff6URl.jpg</a><a href=*i.imgur.com/tJiZwsk.jpg target=_blank>

*i.imgur.com/FAJVJFMl.jpg</a><a href=*i.imgur.com/tJiZwsk.jpg target=_blank>


*i.imgur.com/P67HoXul.jpg</a><a href=*i.imgur.com/tJiZwsk.jpg target=_blank>


*i.imgur.com/bcsnmLrl.jpg</a><a href=*i.imgur.com/tJiZwsk.jpg target=_blank>


*i.imgur.com/6T00kOBl.jpg</a><a href=*i.imgur.com/tJiZwsk.jpg target=_blank>


*i.imgur.com/xxtu2nSl.jpg</a><a href=*i.imgur.com/tJiZwsk.jpg target=_blank>


----------



## abhidev (Aug 25, 2013)

Awesome splash pics guys


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 25, 2013)

@ CyberKid : No offence, but I think the pics from your previous Nokia phone seem better to me from memory. I'll just go back and see if thats indeed the case...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2013)

@cyberkid ...flowers r fine but y did u took the pic of that leaf...its looking soo normal 

A visitor at my room today 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3829/9593580660_f1f2e6b208_c.jpg
Cute by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

^ Which lens?

Where did all the advanced Exif data on Flickr go??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2013)

its actually taken with my nikon 55mm AIS Macro lens....since its AIS D3100 dont record any data for it....its full manual lens

its exif
M mode
Aperture-f5.6
SS - 1/80
focal length - 55mm
flash fired  - yes, external using diffuser


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks. Nice macro, though I am not a fan of the model


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2013)

thanks ...i have been looking long for nicer models


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 26, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @ CyberKid : No offence, but I think the pics from your previous Nokia phone seem better to me from memory. I'll just go back and see if thats indeed the case...


None taken. Can't say about Huawei. One of their erstwhile flagship devices with BSI sensor with such a shitty performance. Thanks for that honest feedback, Pranav. I thought that too. That's the reason, I posted the pics here. I'm really disappointed with the cam performance, or maybe, I need to fiddle around with the settings a bit more. Can't even get a well exposed shot in broad daylight. Almost all of the closeup shots in broad daylight are overexposed, night shots are completely gone. Will purchasing CameraPro be helpful? I had it on my Nokia and it seemed good, but not better than the stock options I got on Nokia. Seems it'll be great on this.



sujoyp said:


> @cyberkid ...flowers r fine but y did u took the pic of that leaf...*its looking soo normal *
> 
> A visitor at my room today
> 
> Cute by sujoyp, on Flickr



Seems he recently had waxing done on his legs. BTW nice macro.

IMO, It's the normal things which tell us the importance of better things, and give us something to compare other things with. Actually I captured that leaf shot for the purpose of checking out the ability to capture details. These leaves have very fine hairy coverings on them, so this shot.


----------



## lm2k (Aug 26, 2013)

@izzikio_rage - nice one, 
@sujoy - beautiful macro, i can even see the details in its antennas.
@CyberKID -i liked the third one from the top . I like the angle and inclusion of leaves.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

thanks cyberkid & im2k


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2013)

is it just me or is Sujoy's grasshopper giving a weird grin, Kinda like a cartoon character


----------



## abhidev (Aug 27, 2013)

^ now that you said it appears to be posing for the photograph


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

@abhidev @amlan  u are right...that grasshopper looked funny to me....at some angle it looked like a alien or a cartoon smiling


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2013)

Amlan, "The Weekend Getaway" is good :thumb:

Lm2k, I like "Fort" HDR and "sunrise/set" HDR. I am really not a fan of overdone HDR. But still I like your second "fort" hdr.

Sujoy, "Valueless 5Rs coin" is good. But something is missing on both your and amlan's splash.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

@nac what I find missing in our shots is a big aquarium glass box ...I am not actually fond of taking splash shots in such small glass .....what pro level shots have is no glass borders ...clear water and glass....some lightning from side and top


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry... 
I don't understand what's the need for aquarium glass box for splash photography. Any link for details regarding this topic???


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

to give u shot like this

*Shots taken by Professionals and put up for example only*
*fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2012/309/b/7/highspeed_splash_photography_by_plams321-d5k2d7y.jpg
*tabathamcleodcatc.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/splash-photography-56.jpg

btw I have found another thing missing ....actually our flash is not high speed shutter compatible....and goes only till 1/200 which is very slow for these shots...I have searched a little and found that the cheapest HSS flash is   Yongnuo YN-568EX costing around 170$ ...it can go to max speed of 1/8000 ...soo can capture these things better..example
*www.diyphotography.net/files/images/high_speed_photography_glass.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2013)

in the second type the only thing that we are losing out on is the clarity of the shot due to our cameras/flash being slower. 

The aquarium glass shots are pretty cool, will need to make friends with some fish owner now


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 27, 2013)

love the pics !! gr8 work !!

P.S. : is it even remotely possible to get these splash effects on mobile's camera ??


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

I was soo excited about high speed shooting HSS flash but then read that its only compatible with middle to high DSLR's ...will not work  on my D3100

@ashs....splash effect is possible with mobile if u have some option to speed shutter speed...then at least u can attempt  ....and try only under direct sunlight


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 27, 2013)

i do have a burst mode app that apparently takes upto pics upto 30fps  '
( *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hantor.CozyCamera )

I'll try to attempt the impossible tomorow 
any pointers for first timers ?? any camera settings that i have to adjust before taking pics ? ( have xperia L   )..

If i even get a decent splash image, i'll never say a word against sony xperia ever  (*crossing my heart* )


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2013)

@ashs  ok i can give some suggestions ...donno if it will help or not
1.Switch off any image stabilisation
2. do this experiment under sunlight....shoot sidewise
3. better tell somebody else to drop something in water
4. do that 1-2-3 and drop thing to syncronise between both of u guys
5. on count 3 click 
6. try it for 20-30 times....
7. use burst mode if it helps...but start clicking right after 2nd count.

good luck


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Sujoy/Amlan...

If you guys don't mind, can you please tell me the need for aquarium glass box... Google isn't helping me...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2013)

This is how it is used 

*cdn.mos.photoradar.com/files/articles/techniques/february2011/photos-ideas-photographing-water-splashes-flash-setup.jpg

*www.photigy.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Atlanta-photographer-advertisement-underwater-lighting-setup.png

or if you really want to freak yourself out 

*www.diyphotography.net/files/images/5/5572881019_f41cd53021.jpg 


These are all pro setups, I can't even begin to imagine setting up something like this at home


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2013)

Okie... It has something to do with flash. I thought we would be needing some special kinda glass to get the effect...

So, we can try it with clean/scratch-less glass when there is plenty of light to shoot @ higher shutter speed to get a decent a result...

And this flash sync is not a problem for me (compact user), right?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2013)

Nac you have to test it urself at shutter speed higher then 1/500 then only we can say ...try it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 28, 2013)

I've gotten pretty decent shots of splashes with my Canon SX120, so using a P&S should not be a problem. 


My snap for today 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2887/9613464869_5846a73ca4_c.jpg
The first days of life by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

And not sure if I posted this, but I love the way the clouds came in this 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5519/9562983957_eede74b35e_c.jpg
sailing on smooth water by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2013)

@amlan 2nd one is great...but i couldnt figure out whats 1st one...is it a animal or a toy ??


----------



## nac (Aug 29, 2013)

New born bird... couldn't figure what bird it is... chicken?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2013)

that's a new born pigeon baby, just hatched a day back. I thought it looked cute and clicked it, It seems to freak most people out. Guess I should remove the pic soon.


----------



## nac (Aug 29, 2013)

C & C welcome...

*imageshack.us/a/img571/3223/djcv.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img839/4739/0dsr.jpg *imageshack.us/a/img534/5602/wefr.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 29, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> that's a new born pigeon baby, just hatched a day back. I thought it looked cute and clicked it, It seems to freak most people out. Guess I should remove the pic soon.


and I was wondering, looking at that image on your flickr page, what could it be.  When I couldn't, I dropped the idea to comment on that capture. The second one's definitely good.

A few from my side.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2858/9622264746_d91d7135bb_z.jpg
Beanstalk in the sky by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5345/9622221720_4dd7a151a2_z.jpg
Umbrella Vinca by CyberK1D, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7457/9618984687_69c8e702f4_z.jpg
Opening up by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3791/9618986481_0518f6a219_z.jpg
Hibiscus bloom by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7332/9622229426_9720a6062b_z.jpg
New Rose leaves by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2013)

@nac ur 2nd pic is looking like a rock gorilla...nice angle

@cyberkid i liked umbrella and hibicus .

@amlan  i still couldnt figure it out thats its a pegion...can u post a pic from other angle

some splash shots  again

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5454/9624536094_6cb766a552.jpg
Mirchi3 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2812/9624538180_d98d3e2f88.jpg
Mirchi4 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7417/9624532150_aca3ae3b6d.jpg
Mirchi2 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/9624528498_2eb464f31d.jpg
Mirchi1 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 30, 2013)

Sharing after a long time.. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7438/9622218221_9e20df3f63_o.jpg
About to Bloom Marigold.. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Aug 30, 2013)

@Sujoy: Nice attempt, but you need 'cooler' models


----------



## nac (Aug 30, 2013)

Sujoy, This attempt has come out very well...  Nice work...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 30, 2013)

@nac pretty cool photos
@cyberkid: pics are good but seem to be a little washed out, I guess shooting in better light (dawn, dusk) or a little PP is needed 
@sujoy: now these look like professional shots .... good stuff 

one I shot yesterday 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5446/9621442701_834a5930a8_c.jpg
spreading light by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks pranav , nac & amlan  

Cooler model ...I will have to buy something which look cooler...company guesthouse dont have nice things 

@anirban ...your shot is ruined by harsh bokeh and marigold in background 

@amlan nice shot but high ISO is making it grainy


btw guys just checked that flickr just shows way too much exif info  feeling like it is revealing all the secrets we try to hide


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2013)

nac said:


> Sujoy, This attempt has come out very well...  Nice work...



Agree.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 30, 2013)

was just reading up some forums today and someone had posted the query that if I use HDR or burst mode a lot the shutter of the camera will stop working sooner. Ie it has a limited number of open closes it can do. Has anyone ever gotten their shutter mechanism replaced or is the only option to buy a new camera when this happens (Considering the rate we all shoot at we should be really scared )


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2013)

@faun thanks 

@amlan my shutter count right now is 26321 (checked right now)  ....and I think it will easily work till 1.5 lakh count ...soo still a long way to go 
but i have seen people replacing the shutter after 2 lakh counts to be on safe side...it takes around 5-6k to replace it


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Few from me. seen the sun after a long time. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3783/9600278696_3e7893d40f.jpg
IMG_0993-3 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7314/9600296250_459ffb2932.jpg
IMG_0993-2 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5534/9597570057_6741a504f6.jpg
Dawn by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7439/9600388966_2f3205c99e.jpg
IMG_0995 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2013)

@nikku ur pics are beautiful...post pics directly not the links


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @nikku ur pics are beautiful...post pics directly not the links



Thanks sujoy. Bt i m out able to inline the images. Can somebody help me,???? btw in tapatalk it's showing correctly.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 2, 2013)

use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





or you can upload to flickr/other img hosting sites and grab the BB codes..


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks guys...i have edited the post now it should look fine.


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2013)

Nikku, Nice but little over processed, I think.

*imageshack.us/a/img837/2595/nffw.jpg  *imageshack.us/a/img19/3750/qmle.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 2, 2013)

beautiful pics Nac


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 3, 2013)

@nac: amazing pics, where do you live? or are you clicking pics from postcards and fooling us all 

@nikku: great stuff, seems like you captured all the colors of the sunset/sunrise

@sunil: that's a pretty good click, however I think that the camera did not focus properly on the caterpillar. Did you use the macro setting and did you half press the shutter till the rectangle on the screen turned green? (sorry for the very basic questions but the focusing on the Sx160 and all is usually pretty good)

My attempts at manual shooting with the new cam. I know it's not much in terms of a click, but that's exactly how I felt when the weekend just disappeared 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3763/9637027168_4e9f9640cb_c.jpg
Where did my saturday disappear by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Sep 3, 2013)

*The winning smile
*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/9650276537_16973efb60_o.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 3, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Thanks guys...i have edited the post now it should look fine.



Nice pics 

A couple of additional suggestions - try to use Flickr or 500px. They not only help you embed images easier, but you can also post larger versions with ease ( nobody here minds large pics  ) And then there is the exif info...

Pretty pics, nac and Amlan


----------



## sunil.001 (Sep 3, 2013)

My first post here.

I've bought SX160 last month...(thnx @ nac)

I'm trying to post the pics directly (not the link) but unable to do so (IMG URL Method). 
I've deleted my previous post but after seeing comment from izzikio_rage I decided to post it anyway.

@ izzikio_rage : I'm new to photography and I've some other pics in which caterpillar is focused (will upload few more once uploading issue is solved). I've used Macro settings but I don't remember about the half press thing. Will take care of that in future...Thanks for the info 

Pls help me (PM) how to post pics directly without Flickr or other hosting site.

View attachment 12024


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 3, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> My first post here.
> 
> I've bought SX160 last month...(thnx @ nac)
> 
> ...



Here, does this help ?



anirbandd said:


> use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS: Why not use flickr, I mean why do you seem opposed to that idea ?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2013)

yes use flickr or picasa web albums which come with google+ and gmail 

@medico nice shot....nice moment captured


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2013)

Medico, I like this one... No processing uh... 

Thank you Pranav, Sujoy and Amlan.

Sunil, Focus, exposure issues... Read user manual for better understanding how your camera works... 
We have limited quota to upload directly in forums. It's better to upload in image sharing website and share the link here.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 3, 2013)

@Sunil, Nikku at the risk of repeating what everyone here is saying, do post your pics to flickr and then link here. Some of the advantages are 

1. Exif data: this allows everyone to see your camera settings, it'll help us understand how you got those great clicks or where you could have made some changes for a better shot. Once you get the hang of it you can always check out the info of pics that you like to replicate them 

2. One consolidated place for your images, that way you'll be able to go back in a year or so and see how much you've improved or what new stuff you've learned

3. Flickr itself has some really nice people who'll help you along, plus you always get access to an amazing collection of images and what settings were used to click them

Posting from flickr is pretty easy, just upload there. Open the image, On the bottom right of the image (in the black area) there is a box with an arrow coming out of it (more ways to share), click that, click on get the HTML/BBcode, select the BBcode radio button at the bottom of the popup and copy paste the text/code that shows up, in the forum. 

Mandatory disclosure: I'm not getting any commission from flickr or am anything more to them than just one more user


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 3, 2013)

^^^ thanks for the tip. Started following ur suggestions.

@nac.  Thanks for suggestion. Will try to process pics correctly.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2013)

And we have a small flickr group of TDF enthusiast where we pin our pics shared here


----------



## anmolksharma (Sep 5, 2013)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2824/9678115501_7016aafc53_z.jpg
DSC_9203 - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2013)

nice light trails


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice work Anmol


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2013)

awesome light trails anmol .... 

finally a few from my side. Couldn't resist shooting up the ISO in the first, the second though is a tripod mounted long exposure. Sujoy please don't take my case on the high ISO 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2890/9679020523_ccf4c9ba4e_c.jpg
adding a little spice to life by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3801/9666814964_be480d3f85_c.jpg
Human hives by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2013)

amlan I am letting ur high ISO go coz u posted such tasty pickles pic 
in the 2nd if those 2 lights were not there, ur pic would look much better and colorful...those lights are taking attention away


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> in the 2nd if those 2 lights were not there, ur pic would look much better and colorful...those lights are taking attention away





Nice attempt Amlan.
Kinda overexposed. I think you could have stopped down the aperture to something like f/22 @ base ISO and not keeping the shutter open for too long. You can start @ 15sec, and increase if you feel so.
I am expecting much cleaner picture from an APS C sensor camera especially @ low light.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2013)

Sunset pic 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3757/9686868442_4113f716a6_z.jpg
Sunset by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice work on border/frame. 

Sky is blurred or it looks so???


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2013)

I blurred it ....actually I wanted the bird to look sharp and sky as a background ...is it looking bad??

here is the original link - *lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Ff2N8Ur4nks/Uim-AJVd3pI/AAAAAAAAJUI/IKcxga2juEQ/w426-h685-no/DSC_9536.jpg


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2013)

IQ is better than original. As far as blurring is concern, not much of a difference between original and PP.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here are some of my pictures clicked with the Canon IXUS 510HS.

*facebook.com/ShutterbugRL2.0

Kevin


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2013)

Kevz,
Train (red engine) photo - Have to give some space on the right hand side (moving direction of the train)
Selective colouring - You chose to emphasis a subject by selective colouring, but the subject is disturbed for other elements in the photograph.
Aircraft - Pole is cluttering


----------



## nipunmaster (Sep 7, 2013)

Made this short movie guys, give your comments on it.


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2013)

*1.*
*imageshack.us/a/img607/8065/j7ak.jpg

Canon SX130 | f/3.4 | 1/320 sec (0 step) | ISO - 80
Photomatix HDR - 5 images -2 step to + 2 step

*imageshack.us/a/img546/8199/l6zd.jpg

*2.*
Canon SX130 | f/3.4 | 1/80 sec (0 step) | ISO - 80
Photomatix HDR - 5 images -2 step to + 2 step

These two were shot few days ago when I was shooting for monsoon photography project. Please do c&c...


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 7, 2013)

nipunmaster said:


> Made this short movie guys, give your comments on it.
> 
> Commendable effort
> 
> ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 8, 2013)

@nac - Don't like the borders, but the photos are great, I like it that you've kept it natural & not overcooked the HDR, I hate that most of the times.  
The only thing, I'd say the pics are too small in size to make out details.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 8, 2013)

nac said:


> Medico, I like this one... No processing uh...



Yes. I am trying to cut down upon post processing and HDR. It's difficult but I am trying my best to hold the urge 

One more moment from IBL finals:

*The Smash*


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5456/9692774105_00a2da9d8f_o.jpg


----------



## nipunmaster (Sep 8, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> nipunmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Made this short movie guys, give your comments on it.
> ...


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 8, 2013)

nipunmaster said:


> pranav0091 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you pranav.
> ...


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2013)

nipunmaster said:


> Made this short movie guys, give your comments on it.



And dedicating to your teacher 



Gen.Libeb said:


> @nac - Don't like the borders, but the photos  are great, I like it that you've kept it natural & not overcooked  the HDR, I hate that most of the times.
> The only thing, I'd say the pics are too small in size to make out details.



I viewed the image in black background and liked it, so the reason  for thick black frame. I viewed some pictures/frames of Raridra Prakarsa  to get an idea... But it doesn't look good, I guess (from your comment)  

I put those three in (one I posted in photo projects thread)  flickr without frames as we can see the images in black background there  



a_medico said:


> Yes. I am trying to cut down upon post processing and HDR. It's difficult but I am trying my best to hold the urge



Nice click... I like it this way comparing with PPed images of yours.

And I didn't know you're shooting with 60D. When did the transition happened from 550D to 60D?


----------



## a_medico (Sep 9, 2013)

nac said:


> Nice click... I like it this way comparing with PPed images of yours.
> 
> And I didn't know you're shooting with 60D. When did the transition happened from 550D to 60D?



I have 500D. Also brought a secondhand 60D, a year back. I use both, especially when I dont wish to change the lenses frequently - eg. 10-22 and 17-50, each on one camera.


----------



## nac (Sep 9, 2013)

Medico,
Oh! So it's not 550D then. But I thought you had one.
--------------------------------

And the last one from the series.

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/8710/01jt.jpg

Canon SX130 | f/3.4 | 1/640 sec (0 step) | ISO - 80
Photomatix HDR - EV +2 step to -2 step (Total 5 images)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

@nac I liked last one the most ....I really feel its looking much real then other two

@medico its good to practice pics without editing ...but then DSLR  sucks without editing ...most have poor contrast, washed out colors ...i never liked any of the pic right out of my dslr ...and I like the flexibility it provides while editing .


----------



## a_medico (Sep 9, 2013)

I





sujoyp said:


> @medico its good to practice pics without editing ...but then DSLR  sucks without editing ...most have poor contrast, washed out colors ...i never liked any of the pic right out of my dslr ...and I like the flexibility it provides while editing .



There are two divided opinions about what you say and I kinda agree with yours. I believe, shooting a good pic is half job done. Post processing takes the the photo to a completely different dimension. Having said that, there is a tendency to overdo things. I have realized it hard way. The pics by me I thought were brilliantly processed were heavily criticized by online community. When I look at them again after a year, i do realize most of the times that they are overdone. So i m learning to hold myself back during post processing. Its difficult but i am trying. This is the advantage of posting your work online for c&c. Appreciation is good, but it's the critique that teaches you the most.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

yes right medico ....soo we can cut down on processing ...like minimum cropping , avoid sharpening, not changing exposure much, not applying blurring or noise reductions ....but we have to perform some basic things to make it look good like incresing saturation, some fill light, some cloning of unnecessary objects


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 9, 2013)

My take on PP is that I'd do it as long as the image doesnt look unreal or fake (much like my opinion on women wearing makeup). PP is supposed to be like pickles - great when used in moderation, rubbish when its all you can find in an image.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

yes but pranav u wrote in other therad that u compulsorily do PP to all pics and just opposite medico is trying to avoid any PP on his pics ....soo what I am saying that a balance can be maintained


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 9, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes but pranav u wrote in other therad that u compulsorily do PP to all pics and just opposite medico is trying to avoid any PP on his pics ....soo what I am saying that a balance can be maintained



Precisely. PP is needed but in moderation so that it doesnt look like applying lipstick to a pig


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 9, 2013)

Nac, liked your first two HDR's. The third one seems to be a bit overdone and unrealistic to me.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 9, 2013)

@cyberkid and I wrote just the opposite  I liked 3rd of Nac and found 1&2 un-natural LOL 

today is the day of opposite quotes  1st by medico and pranav then cyberkid and me ...great


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 9, 2013)

since all of you seem so confused with landscapes and HDRs let me contribute a macro shot ..... 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/9712306470_cec2a9142c_c.jpg
of chariots and flowers by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 10, 2013)

@amlan having different opinions make us unique rather then followers


----------



## nac (Sep 10, 2013)

Cyberkid,
Thank you... Yeah, they are over cooked. I am not fan of HDR, but still I like all the four of 'em (esp. first (posted in the other thread) and last). Rarely, I like more than 2 photos in a series and this is one of them.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Made this short movie guys, give your comments on it.
> 'A Prophetic Dream' - A short movie that explains the importance of teachers - YouTube



A good work, nipunmaster! Nice story line..
You need to get better at composition..Try to frame a scene in various angles..and also camera shake is quite tampering..
You really need to cut short the length of the video..try aiming for 5-6 min max..dont test their patience 
PP was good., and good luck for your upcoming projects..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2013)

Nipunmaster: finally got back to my broadband and got a chance to see your movie, pretty cool stuff. Can't wait for your next one 

I was trying out some night shots a few days back. The aim was to see if I could get a half decent bokeh out of my cam and stock lens 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3825/9730831673_1e3fe5c82c_c.jpg
Watching over the city by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

Guess getting this silhouette was a bonus 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7332/9739974704_0d0224fca2_c.jpg
There's a world out there by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2013)

1st one is nice amlan ...bokeh is not soo good...but descent enough ...u should have put some beer in that mug before shooting


----------



## arian29 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello.. how r u sujoyp..
my 1st shot at product photography 
*img834.imageshack.us/img834/1310/keao.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

^
Very personal opinion, but I HATE watermarks disfiguring the very subject of a photo its meant to show. I hate that with a vengeance. Why on earth do people care so much about losing the images to the internet ?
Its not like one is becoming immortal over the internet even if one's images go viral - most people would just curse you for ruining the show with a ghastly watermark and some guy will just edit it to remove the watermark anyways. Not saying I dont understand this need some people have to watermark their images, but do it in a more subtle way - on the sides and not in a way that it gets half the attention. I'd hate to have anybody's face plastere with a logo that screams ABCDEFG Photography. 

Credit to you, your watermark is less obtrusive than a few others I have seen. /rant


Other than that, decent shot though the background is overexposed - use newspapers rather than white a4 sheets. Although you can certainly find stuff better than both of them.


@Amlan: I am not very sure with the idea of handheld photography at night 
But good shots, although the bokeh isnt that great.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2013)

@arian  ...nice try ...would like bit nicer subject 

and yes I too hate watermarks...soo initially i tried but then its not worth...the high quality pic is always with us and low quality pics are online...no issues


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2013)

@arian: that is a cool image
@pranav, how would a newspaper be better for an isolation shot? Wouldn't that just clutter the background more? 

Guys, tips on getting a better bokeh without changing to a f/1.8 or so lens?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 14, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> @arian: that is a cool image
> @pranav, how would a newspaper be better for an isolation shot? Wouldn't that just clutter the background more?
> 
> Guys, tips on getting a better bokeh without changing to a f/1.8 or so lens?



Newspaper for getting rid of the overexposure by helping the camera (that being said I cannot comment much unless I know what type of camera was used), not isolation. I have had okayish photos using newspapers as the background - adds a rather nostalgic touch, especially the font used by The Hindu. Make sure that the newspaper is atleast a month old in the open 

@Amlan : Reduce the distance between the lens and the subject wrt the distance betwen the subject and the background.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2013)

Amlan do you have a zoom lens? if yes then its soo easy ....keep in mind the minimum focus distance at its highest focal length...like 300mm @ 2 meters ...and keep the subject at a place where background is at least 10-15 meters behind...and bingo u will get a creamy full green background


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 15, 2013)

Nope, no lenses yet. The stock lens is a 16-50 lens with a 1.5 crop factor. So 24-75 compared to a 35mm. Will try the nearest subject distance and let you know how it works out


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nope, no lenses yet. The stock lens is a 16-50 lens with a 1.5 crop factor. So 24-75 compared to a 35mm. Will try the nearest subject distance and let you know how it works out



Thats fine. Doesnt your camera have an APS-C sensor ?
In that case I cant see why it shouldnt get as much bokeh as the regular 18-55mm lenses on the APSC DSLRs...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2013)

@pranav whats the relation of apsc sensor and bokeh??

i only know bokeh is related to focal length and f-stop


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 15, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @pranav whats the relation of apsc sensor and bokeh??
> 
> i only know bokeh is related to focal length and f-stop



Bokeh also depends on the sensor size, larger sensor = better bokeh (for the photograph shot to have the same field of view a Full frame sensor needs a longer focal length, so)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 15, 2013)

yup you are right pranav ...here is a good read  - Bokeh difference - full frame vs crop??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 16, 2013)

Makes sense, will give the bokeh another go. BTW I finally discovered why my shots were so noisy. Apparently the camera does no noise reduction while shooting in RAW, I normally shoot using jpeg, so even at high ISO the noise is not too much. But most of the shots posted here were shot in RAW and mujhe laga ki mere camera ki tauheen hogi noise reduction lagana .... so


----------



## nac (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice work Arian and Amlan.



sujoyp said:


> Amlan do you have a zoom lens? if yes then its soo  easy ....keep in mind the minimum focus distance at its highest focal  length...like 300mm @ 2 meters ...and keep the subject at a place where  background is at least 10-15 meters behind...and bingo u will get a  creamy full green background


Yes, it gives a nice bokeh. Even I wondered when I saw the result (from my compact) when I tried...


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 16, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Makes sense, will give the bokeh another go. BTW I finally discovered why my shots were so noisy. Apparently the camera does no noise reduction while shooting in RAW, I normally shoot using jpeg, so even at high ISO the noise is not too much. But most of the shots posted here were shot in RAW and mujhe laga ki mere camera ki tauheen hogi noise reduction lagana .... so



Thats what I was saying in the other thread


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2013)

amlan bhai RAW needs all kind of processing...its just the raw material...process to karna hi padega...and noise is normal in raw


----------



## Faun (Sep 17, 2013)

How are these attempts at HDR ?

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/9786095644_2a0e0b3681_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7412/9785662683_83ba11448c_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 17, 2013)

these are absolutely brilliant faun. I guess the second one is a bit soft (blurred/hazy) but I guess that is a byproduct of the HDR process


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 17, 2013)

@ Faun: Beautiful HDR 

Just wonderful...

The second pic reminds me of LOTR, a movie I wished never ended


----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2013)

@izziko

yeah, i do feel the need to process second one differently.

@pranav

Spot on ! Second pic is of the interior of green dragon, hobbiton.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 18, 2013)

@faun...liked the 2nd one...looks real and dreamy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 18, 2013)

@faun - Both photos are great looking.


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2013)

Faun, 2nd one is soft...
Nice work


----------



## a_medico (Sep 18, 2013)

@faun - Stunning images. You have come a long way.

@arian - I don't know much about product photography, but I think shadows should have been gotten rid of.


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2013)

Few more processed today:

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2813/9800618236_38e09e1ccd_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3668/9800596745_bd5100d291_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3728/9800656015_a40b733f35_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5490/9800794996_3269726aa1_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5329/9800766926_56872d41a1_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/9800740136_ffe0901a50_b.jpg

I see that HDR is a good way to bring out details.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice work faun. Very surreal HDR. Reminds me of scenes from lord of the rings movie

Just saw pranav's comment after seeing this


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2013)

briiliant shots Faun, the fish shot is amazing considering that it would've kept moving making it difficult to get the shots needed for an HDR. Are you processing these in Photomatix?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2013)

sorry to say but other then two fish other shots looks like computer generated images ....


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2013)

Faun, Nice work 

Not enough light in fish photographs...
I love the 4th one. I would like to see that starry sun occupies little more space in the image. Where is this place... wonderful...


----------



## Faun (Sep 20, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> briiliant shots Faun, the fish shot is amazing considering that it would've kept moving making it difficult to get the shots needed for an HDR. Are you processing these in Photomatix?


Yeah, Photomatix.




sujoyp said:


> sorry to say but other then two fish other shots looks like computer generated images ....


All are computer generated  Agree that it does look like that.



nac said:


> Faun, Nice work
> 
> Not enough light in fish photographs...
> I love the 4th one. I would like to see that starry sun occupies little more space in the image. Where is this place... wonderful...





marvelousprashant said:


> Nice work faun. Very surreal HDR. Reminds me of scenes from lord of the rings movie
> 
> Just saw pranav's comment after seeing this



The last three pics are from Hobbiton (from Lord of the Rings movie). It's in New Zealand, Matamata area.


Few more I processed yesterday, if only I had tripod to stabilize these would have been much better:

Not all are HDR. Basically shooting in RAW gives much more freedom to modify image.

Sky Tower, Auckland
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/9816656373_64d706de78_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7423/9816485054_748247b74d_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5514/9800584126_009a9e6dbc_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7408/9816568456_060d426221_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2820/9816621243_709f6b50f2_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5461/9816531786_196fa2e520_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2013)

Faun,
Wonderful... 

I like the compo of sky tower and aerial view shot...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2013)

@faun ...I liked your 1,2,4,6 pics...they are amazing


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 20, 2013)

WOW...


----------



## quagmire (Sep 20, 2013)

@faun: Epic pics.. 
One from my side:
Taken from Canon SX240. Original unedited.

Settings: 2.5 sec, ƒ/6.8, ISO 100, 90 mm 
LED torch light shined from a distance, no flash.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5541/9839612955_dd74a5a78c_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2013)

Fantabulous quality from a compact, Quag. 

Nice capture...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 20, 2013)

Some awesome shots there @Faun


----------



## a_medico (Sep 21, 2013)

Faun bhai.....fod ke rakh diya...and the Tower shot is breathtaking!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 21, 2013)

@quagmire ...just loved the rose and water droplets on it ..very beautiful

one of my splash shot...didnt share it before coz its yet again a splash shot...but people liked it soo sharing it 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5507/9734732770_e7cc57578a_z.jpg
Splash2 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 21, 2013)

Some breathtaking shots faun. Liked most of them. Great work with the HDR.


----------



## anmolksharma (Sep 21, 2013)

Aerial View of Delhi-Gurgaon Expressway

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7409/9853137216_a542cb3550_z.jpg
edit - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 21, 2013)

wow, this group has suddenly gone super pro, lovely images everyone


----------



## anmolksharma (Sep 21, 2013)

I own a Nikon D3100. I want to know which mode is best for shooting portraits? The camera's inbuilt portrait mode or Aperture priority mode? Should flash be used or not? 

Any tips to get good portraits. I will be covering a party event this week.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 21, 2013)

anmol: what lens are you using? I guess we'll all be able to better tell you after we know that.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 21, 2013)

Flash is very strong source of light and destrys texture


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 21, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> wow, this group has suddenly gone super pro, lovely images everyone



Hehe, yeah


----------



## anmolksharma (Sep 21, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> anmol: what lens are you using? I guess we'll all be able to better tell you after we know that.



i am using 18-55mm kit lens


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2013)

@anmol 
1. what is ur idea of portrait in party?? is it group photos or one by one ...will u be getting chance to try art or its just random shots.
2. if u actually want portraits...try to take the shots without flash...at high ISO like ISO 1600...and take the shots in good light.
3. if somehow u have to use flash the u will not get any artistic shots from inbuilt flash...just normal group shots
4. 18-55 is slow lens...dont take a portrait shot at 18mm...at lest zoom to 24-35mm to get a portrait shot.
5. if ur party is dark and u need to flash then ur only option is a cheap external flash..buy it


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2013)

@sujoy flash would create shadiws no? Also flash pics are very crisp. Portrairs with soft texture and little grain, accurate skin tones look better imo. 

Even I agree with point 4. Portrait lenses are usually in 50 to 85mm range. Shooting above 35 will give roughly 50mm which should be good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 22, 2013)

A flash is a good idea since in a party no one will stop to pose. The best thing to do would be to get a fladh that can tilt. So you can bounce it off the ceiling. That'll give you much better colors and softer shadows. 

If you do take posed shots do it against a lit background with the flash filling in. That will create a nice halo around the person.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2013)

I am against using pop up flash for portraits...specially in evening parties...the pics mostly look blown out..with white skin and black background...only en external flash which can bounce the light off ceiling can be used....that gives nice colors.

Actually my intention to tell him use above 24-35mm was due to distortion...people should not look like alien  with long nose ,long hands etc ...if its a group pic then you can use widest 18mm to accomodate


----------



## nac (Sep 22, 2013)

^ How about a diffuser of some kind for the pop up flash?

RX100 has a tiltable pop up flash. Is there any DSLR does have that kind of flash?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 22, 2013)

the sony nex 6 also has a flash that you can tilt ..... I'm fast learning what a useful thing this is


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 22, 2013)

popup flash diffusers are available ...he can try those...may cost rs50 . 

dslr dont have tiltable poup flash...but nikon sb400 looks like internal flash with tiltable head


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 24, 2013)

Atleast mention the Gear used to capture the images....thats bare basic for a thread like this. Only a few did rest is as good as blank theory!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 24, 2013)

@incinerator ...if the pic is linked to flickr you can check the exif of that pic to get the cam and lens details


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 24, 2013)

A simple taken by so and so gear is what it should be IMO for a thread like this,or simply dont post so gorgeous shots that makes us curious


----------



## frostbite (Sep 25, 2013)

Some of the pictures I have taken using my Canon point and shoot. 

Camera : Canon A3300
EXIF : Not available

PS : Yes, the images have been post-processed. To me that seems fine, since there are times when I can't produce a desired effect using my camera. Though must take note that, none of the elements are artificial, I only alter the light schemes when needed.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5452/9962383774_65d11cf5f5_z.jpg
Time Waits For No One by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/9962384794_694d3fa346_z.jpg
The Alchemist by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3671/9962355975_79375fcb7a_z.jpg
Childhood Dreams by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3737/9962356345_8faba4263c_z.jpg
Bliss by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2831/9962480233_14e754f863_z.jpg
Diwali Diyas by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/9962416676_1cb4ebb3b8_z.jpg
Dreamer by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5504/9962479093_7b361e014a_z.jpg
Song Of The Rain by ayush.frost, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2013)

@ incinerator, i guess by gear you mean things like tripod, softbox, reflectors and all. Thats a good point and i guess we can do that in the future. 

Although i'm pretty sure that most of the people here are at max using only a tripod (except sujoy, who uses lightboxes and all)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2013)

ok we can post the details of shots...I dont even use tripod most of the times (its at home and i am out of india)....but have some other small things like handmade softbox, handmade lighbox, some magnifiers, extension tube, diffuser, flash triggers , reverse ring etc which can be used as per need.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 26, 2013)

After seeing all those awesome HDRs here i decided to try my hand on them again. Auto HDR from the camera (3 shots at .3ev separation), haven't post processed this extensively 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2855/9937624166_3f2e4cc5cb_c.jpg
Divine intervention by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

amlan ...composition is not good...you should have covered it till the ground...light from the clouds is looking good though.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

And what was the camera and lens in use?


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> And what was the camera and lens in use?



Exif | Divine intervention | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

If the pic is from Flickr, like above - click on the pic to get to flickr > scroll down and click on Additional info > show more.

If you want to see even more click on the settings shown when you click show more again.


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2013)

Amlan, It could have been a good one... but


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Exif | Divine intervention | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> If the pic is from Flickr, like above - click on the pic to get to flickr > scroll down and click on Additional info > show more.
> 
> If you want to see even more click on the settings shown when you click show more again.



Pranav you are right but if the images are here why not the details here too. Thats more like it should be IMO. Some of the photos are so stunning for a gazer newbie like me that I almost curse when I dont see the details!!! And by the way Your Flickr set is among the very very best I have ever see. Its your work that sealed the EOS600D deal for me,otherwise I was looking at some Nikon models.If you could share on how to take those super sharp amazing Cat,Night City and Fire Work images would be really thankful.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

^^ u are giving credit to 600D for pranav's hard work....and cursing nikon for taking bad pics ....not a good start   just joking


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

@ Sujoy Your set [the rupee drowning,Cute,Colors of the Sky, Colors,MIRCHI] is also among the very very best and thats the reason I wanted a Nikon 3200/5100 in 2012/2013 in the first place,but plans got delayed and delayed and finally  when it was time came the Canon 600D offer with the twin Lens kit at Rs 35,800 was too irresistible.And as they say its more the person than the Camera,why dont you guys start a thread giving tips to us newbies how to do it with particular brands and models harnessing their strengths and weaknesses.

Im the first outcast in my family who took this long to buy a camera let alone a DSLR,I never had a point and shoot even! All I ever bought were Audio Equipment and Gaming PC ! And Im the first one in the family to get a Canon ,everybody is a Nikon guy [the sisters are Sony/Nikon but since Nikon uses Sony sensors they are all on one side] in my big Joint family they cant stand a Canon, imagine my plight and leg pulling !!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

comon i was just joking  ...my pics are as crappy as they were 2 years back.....and thats not coz its nikon 

but the canon 600D twin lens combo is really awesome deal...and if I was one to select I too would select that.

Starting a thread like that will start an obvious war...coz without comparision how will you understand  and that is not good at all..its better to add a small detail of equipment and settings under pics 

Dont worry...we will definitely help each other to learn photography...its not a secret ..its more of imagination


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 26, 2013)

Somebody has to be blind to call your set crappy !!! 

Yeah, well said..... its more the imagination and of course the technical knowledge of Tool and Lightl you guys have accumulated. Theres no short cut.

Im at the Camera Manual reading stage.....now


----------



## frostbite (Sep 26, 2013)

Did anybody check the pictures I posted? They're on the previous page as my post was approved a little late.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

Good luck bro


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 26, 2013)

nac said:


> Amlan, It could have been a good one... but



What did I miss out? 



sujoyp said:


> amlan ...composition is not good...you should have covered it till the ground...light from the clouds is looking good though.



That was the plan, however there is a marriage garden right in front of the metro. It would have added a hell lot of clutter to the pic. 

BTW considering the dynamic range that this cam captures, plus the editing leeway that raw gives there is a crazy amount that you can do with this image. But then it became more about the editing than the picture itself.



frostbite said:


> Did anybody check the pictures I posted? They're on the previous page as my post was approved a little late.



Dude I can't seem to open the pictures. It would be great if you made a flickr profile and posted them from there. That'll give us access to your EXIF info (camera settings) also.


----------



## frostbite (Sep 26, 2013)

Sure thing. But I am uncertain about EXIF as I don't seem to be able to find the originals and can only redownload the ones I posted on facebook (which doesn't retain EXIF)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2013)

frostbite said:


> Did anybody check the pictures I posted? They're on the previous page as my post was approved a little late.



Hey none of the pics are visible...as amlan pointed out just open a flickr profile and upload the pics there and share the image...like all of us do


----------



## frostbite (Sep 26, 2013)

Time Waits For No One | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## nac (Sep 26, 2013)

Frostbite, I could able to open your pictures, but couldn't able to see elements in the photograph as the image pixel size is 1x1  
Even if I try to see it with my camera @ full zoom, less likely to see your photograph. Down sampling is fine, but this is too much 

And asking us whether did we see your picture or not where Faun stole the entire page with awestruck images...


----------



## frostbite (Sep 26, 2013)

*www.flickr.com/photos/103408536@N05/9962383774/lightbox/


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Pranav you are right but if the images are here why not the details here too. Thats more like it should be IMO. Some of the photos are so stunning for a gazer newbie like me that I almost curse when I dont see the details!!! And by the way Your Flickr set is among the very very best I have ever see. Its your work that sealed the EOS600D deal for me,otherwise I was looking at some Nikon models.If you could share on how to take those super sharp amazing Cat,Night City and Fire Work images would be really thankful.



Thanks a lot for the comments 

Infact except for the night shots the camera was largely in the auto (program) mode with AF on and thats the reason for the sharpness. I compulsorily do a bit of editing on every image i put up on flickr.

I boost the colors/contrast by trimming the levels above 250 generally. And also tweak the image crves to an S shape. This may sound add to you right now, but in a little while it will be clear 


Read these too :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...ocessing-photos-inputs-views-discussions.html


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

Guys I have tried to do this composition....any suggestions to improve

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3782/9955780284_1afbae33b1_z.jpg
Love Coffee by sujoyp, on Flickr

Gears used - D3100+tammy 17-50+flash+candle light


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

^^ WoW....morning paper Tata Tea errrrr coffee ad quality honestly....atleast to me.



pranav0091 said:


> Thanks a lot for the comments
> 
> Infact except for the night shots the camera was largely in the auto (program) mode with AF on and thats the reason for the sharpness. I compulsorily do a bit of editing on every image i put up on flickr.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Link. And Auto Programme ,is it the A+ mode?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks Incinerator ...I just love to experiment  but need more guidance ...and maybe equipments to improve


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ WoW....morning paper Tata Tea errrrr coffee ad quality honestly....atleast to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Link. And Auto Programme ,is it the A+ mode?



I use the P mode more than the A+ mode since it allows a little more freedom in the settings.  And the Av Tv And A-Dep modes. Start off with the P mode. Learn about exposure and the art of balancing ISO, Shutter speed and aperture. Thats pretty much all there is to "learn".

Btw, focus on the post processing. No matter what somebody else might say, PP is generally the difference between a OK image and a good image.

As an example check out image 1176 from my flickr feed. Thats an untouched image - notice how it lacks the warmth and effect of the other images. 1176 is an OK image. I just didnt have the patience to edit back then, but serves as a prime example of the importance of PP (post processing).

Here are just a couple of examples from my own shots -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7322/9956727206_a76b115288_c.jpg
IMG_0152 by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7344/9956684785_cbcf65e791_c.jpg
IMG_0699 copy by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 27, 2013)

Pranav, how do you do this half image PPed and the other half orignal? The only way i can think of is layers in photoehop and then remove half


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

wow pranav those examples are good...btw whats the cost of that fossils watch...it looks quit good..or is it the picture 

Yes as pranav said PP is very important ...if I show you the original pic you will not belive...u shoot RAW or JPEG ...some PP is always good


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Pranav, how do you do this half image PPed and the other half orignal? The only way i can think of is layers in photoehop and then remove half



Exactly that. Hardly takes two minutes 



sujoyp said:


> wow pranav those examples are good...btw whats the cost of that fossils watch...it looks quit good..or is it the picture
> 
> Yes as pranav said PP is very important ...if I show you the original pic you will not belive...u shoot RAW or JPEG ...some PP is always good



Got it as a gift 
Its $95 AFAIK.

Btw I misspoke earlier - remove the* lowest levels *not the highest one to increase contrast.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

I have adobe Photoshop CS6 and Lightroom too,which one is better for PP. And what about those two CDs from Canon do they have software for post process too?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

CS6 is good for removing unwanted things ..thats what i use it for...u may like to play with layers as pranav showed u ...but you have to learn it.
Lightroom is as good as picasa...just move sliders and set what u want..color, contrast,brightness, etc


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks @ Sujoy for explaining.

@ Pranav ,whats with 4145w and 4149e in Flikr? To me the 4149 looks better......


----------



## frostbite (Sep 27, 2013)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5452/9962383774_65d11cf5f5_z.jpg
Time Waits For No One by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3718/9962384794_694d3fa346_z.jpg
The Alchemist by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3671/9962355975_79375fcb7a_z.jpg
Childhood Dreams by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3737/9962356345_8faba4263c_z.jpg
Bliss by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2831/9962480233_14e754f863_z.jpg
Diwali Diyas by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2829/9962416676_1cb4ebb3b8_z.jpg
Dreamer by ayush.frost, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5504/9962479093_7b361e014a_z.jpg
Song Of The Rain by ayush.frost, on Flickr


----------



## frostbite (Sep 27, 2013)

I updated my earlier post with the images from flickr  Please check.


----------



## nac (Sep 27, 2013)

Frostbite, Images are good. POV shot of second Alchemist is nice, but houses in the drop are not appealing.
Other than Alchemist shots and water drop, I like all of them... Great work...  esp. after knowing they were taken from basic PnS.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks @ Sujoy for explaining.
> 
> @ Pranav ,whats with 4145w and 4149e in Flikr? To me the 4149 looks better......



Both are from the same late night cycle ride. I couldnt decide which one I liked more - the warmth of one pic or the light-trail in the other - so kept both.



frostbite said:


> I updated my earlier post with the images from flickr  Please check.



Ah, much better. Nice pics if its from a PnS.

Whats with the different styled name-stamping on the different images ?



The Incinerator said:


> I have adobe Photoshop CS6 and Lightroom too,which one is better for PP. And what about those two CDs from Canon do they have software for post process too?



Never used Light room myself so cant comment on that.

I use a set of three tools in the decreasing order of frequency: A firm believer of the right tool for the right job.
1. Picasa
2. Paint.NET
3. PS


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 27, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> I have adobe Photoshop CS6 and Lightroom too,which one is better for PP. And what about those two CDs from Canon do they have software for post process too?



use Canon DPP, its very fast RAW-JPEG conversion time. 

its very good in GUI, and produces good results.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> use Canon DPP, its very fast RAW-JPEG conversion time.
> 
> its very good in GUI, and produces good results.



For a beginner RAW *may* be too much. As he learns more maybe he can choose what he likes. Why add a step if he can do just fine with JPEGs ?


----------



## frostbite (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you so much. Means a lot. I'd love to get into the technicalities but my camera doesn't allow much manual settings.


----------



## frostbite (Sep 27, 2013)

And the different styles are because they're firstly amateur edits. I hadn't settled on a single watermark.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2013)

@frostbite  ....Loved ur shots.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 27, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> For a beginner RAW *may* be too much. As he learns more maybe he can choose what he likes. Why add a step if he can do just fine with JPEGs ?



with raw, te possibilities are endless. 

and why use DPP when you are using Jpegs?? the s/w works best for RAW PP.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> with raw, te possibilities are endless.
> 
> and why use DPP when you are using Jpegs?? the s/w works best for RAW PP.



Incinerator has clearly mentioned that he is new to all of this. I see far better value for him in Jpeg+Picasa/Paint.NET than trying to work with RAW+DPP.

Not saying DPP is bad, it isnt. Just that he has better options being a beginner. 

With RAW the possibilities may be endless, but I am confident enough in JPEGs doing it better for a beginner. Damn, after about a year, I still find myself leaning to JPEGs over RAW. IMO, JPEGs are terribly underrated. Not one pic from my Flickr feed is a RAW and so far (I havent tried HDR) I have found nothing to complain about JPEGs. The ease of use does it for me.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 28, 2013)

beginner or not, one should realise that RAW is far more superior to JPEG.



> Incinerator has clearly mentioned that he is new to all of this. I see far better value for him in Jpeg+Picasa/Paint.NET than trying to work with RAW+DPP.



thats your opinion.



> JPEGs are terribly underrated.



Believe me, its not. its the world's most preferred pic format 



> so far (I havent tried HDR) I have found nothing to complain about JPEGs



start using RAW (+DPP or PS w/ Camera Raw). then you'll know what exactly to complain about.  

btw, each photo on my flickr(except a few earlier ones) are RAW.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 28, 2013)

frostbite, those are some really good shots. Great stuff


----------



## frostbite (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks man. Guys what kind of photography I can try with my point and shoot. I am like totally out of ideas. I tried light painting it was rather fun, but the maximum exposure I could give was for 15 seconds (shutter can't remain open for more than that). And also can anybody suggest how to get good and still pictures in night without flash.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 28, 2013)

frostbite, what camera are you using? Can't seem to find EXIF data on your flickr page. 

If you really want to try some different types of shots check out a thread for photography projects. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/174801-photo-projects-practical-approch.html


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2013)

yes that thread was to promote new ideas..

btw guys participate in that thread and submit something  or at least give some new ideas...I will be back to india on 1st november and then I will have resource to do any type of photography or project you want


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 28, 2013)

If Picasa were the sales brochure for a car, Lightroom would be the comprehensive owners manual and maintenance guide,and Photoshop would be the o.e. repair manuals
Picassa vs. Lightroom - Canon Digital Photography Forums


Thats so well said IMO.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 29, 2013)

@Incinerator: i see you have bought a 600D. now is the best time to start experimenting with RAW. 

in your best interests.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 29, 2013)

Finally did that raw vs jpeg comparison experiment this weekend. Posted the pic and the description on the postprocessing thread. 

Hope more of you start shooting raw now


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 30, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally did that raw vs jpeg comparison experiment this weekend. Posted the pic and the description on the postprocessing thread.
> 
> Hope more of you start shooting raw now



Looking forward to the comparison since I was always too lazy to do it 'properly' myself. BTW, I cant find the post there...

Ah well, I found it via your Flickr photo stream. Can you provide a link to untouched samples of both pics ?


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2013)

Always shoot in RAW. One will regret shooting in jpeg later.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2013)

I am still not convinced to shoot RAW .... I still dont understand how will I PP each and every RAW file if I have 200 of them ...and if I apply a batch conversion to jpeg...how will it be different then in-camera jpeg. You may say that batch conversion settings are done by us, but then each pic need different exposure and different sharpning, how a batch conversion will help me??


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2013)

If you want to PP then RAW is the way to go. I take my own time to do that because each pic requires individual attention. JPEG limits the PP.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I am still not convinced to shoot RAW .... I still dont understand how will I PP each and every RAW file if I have 200 of them ...and if I apply a batch conversion to jpeg...how will it be different then in-camera jpeg. You may say that batch conversion settings are done by us, but then each pic need different exposure and different sharpning, how a batch conversion will help me??



in adobe bridge, select the pics that you want to convert, and then open them in Camera RAW. apply whatever PP you need to each image (individually/all at once) and click on Save[Left bottom corner]. select the format and quality and naming, and click on Save.


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 30, 2013)

@Sujoy: Shooting in RAW is not about batch conversion. In that particular area they are equals.

The argument boils down to the 'amount' of PP that needs to be done. I have seen the 'banding' issue before in Jpegs. Didnt know they were avoided by RAW. 

@Amlan : I am not fully convinced. I think the way to compare them would be to see if the two images can be brought to the same visual quality instead of comparing the output after applying the same fixes on them, since each image needs different PP (I am assumeing thats what you did) even if they are from the same RAW-FPEG pair. Thats why I wanted the parent-untouched files. 

Also I see that the RAW has clipped white highlights on the pillars while the Jpeg has banding...


@Anirban : Does PS have options like DPP to get the camera-JPEG equivalent of the RAW so that batch processing is a viable option ?
My whole point of not shooting in RAW basically revolves around the number of tools I have to switch between for a single image at this point : Camera -> DPP (get JPEG equivalent RAW) -> PS to do most else (I dont particularly like DPP so :>)
My current setup looks like : Camera -> Picasa or Paint.NET (depending on the level of PP needed)


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2013)

@pranav  & anirban ...for me batch conversion will be way more important ...when I used to go for birding my whole morning went in photographing and whole afternoon in post processing and selecting from those 300-400 pics ....now u want me to convert those pics into jpeg first with some equal settings and then crop and pp again  ....it seems its increasing my time ...I will see ...and I will surely try in 1-2 day itself


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> @Sujoy: Shooting in RAW is not about batch conversion. In that particular area they are equals.
> 
> The argument boils down to the 'amount' of PP that needs to be done. I have seen the 'banding' issue before in Jpegs. Didnt know they were avoided by RAW.
> 
> ...



Follow the process i gave above and you will be using only PS for the entire process. I mostly use PS.

I use DPP only when i dont need any kind of fine tuning to be done on the RAW apart from adjusting exposure, WB, etc. on the whole image.

in PS Camera RAW, there is an adjustment brush where in you can select a region in the pic and adjust the exposure of that region. there is also selective coloring, grad filters and many more.

for me the process is Camera -> Bridge.



sujoyp said:


> @pranav  & anirban ...for me batch conversion will be way more important ...when I used to go for birding my whole morning went in photographing and whole afternoon in post processing and selecting from those 300-400 pics ....now u want me to convert those pics into jpeg first with some equal settings and then crop and pp again  ....it seems its increasing my time ...I will see ...and I will surely try in 1-2 day itself



for those exact needs i use Bridge+PS. 

Both Bridge and PS have Camera RAW, so adjustments can be done anywhere. 

and i shoot only in RAW.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2013)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/10056524844_433a54cf44_c.jpg
Lightning by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 2, 2013)

^ - Lightning shot is brilliant.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks...Actually I took it hand held and and made some big blunders in the pic...to cover up I made it soo dark  but final image is looking fine....and yaah its converted from RAW


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2013)

*Together towards enlightenment*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7354/10025691565_0dc9874f09_o.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks...Actually I took it hand held and and made some big blunders in the pic...to cover up I made it soo dark  but final image is looking fine....and yaah its converted from RAW



that is a good shot, lightening hardly gives you any time to react, much less change settings. BTW could you explain how you took this shot? 

Finally on the raw bandwagon 

@medico, nice moody shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2013)

@amlan I tell you its not possible to take handheld lightning shot....still I tried to attempt one...to capture lightning shot you need at least 5' second shutter speed and f11 to keep it sharp....I got this success in 20second shutter speed and f13...you can check in exif.

now the blunder was I had to hold the cam handheld for 20sec...and other then lightning all the details got blurred/_hil gaya_  ...I had to do lot of PP to remove almost all other details from pic


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2013)

That's true, but that is still a pretty cool lightening shot. I've tried this quite a few times, but mostly the strike itself is so faint that it looks more like an image imperfection rather than a lightening strike 

Tried again to get a decent bokeh out of my stock lens. It's better but I still need to control iso and focusing 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7333/10072528604_3f1d422dc9_c.jpg
coffee? by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 3, 2013)

amlan why the pic is soo grainy...there is no relation between high ISO and creamy bokeh?? just take the shot at ISO 100 and slow down the shutter speed


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 4, 2013)

@ medico, amlan, sujoy : Nice shots from all 

@Amlan: Costa coffee sucks here in bangalore. Also try using AF if you dont use it already. The sonys have some of the best AF around.

1/20 @~400ISO would have been very ideal for this shot. Even if it was handheld.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 5, 2013)

Camera - Sony H55
Made from 3 photos.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2870/10094600705_7e5556bacc_b.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2013)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5536/10097653315_4d3d809606_c.jpg

F10 aperture, 3 pics tone mapped, Tokina 11-16mm, D7000


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2013)

nice one faun...liked it specially due to blue light effect


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2013)

which application do you guys use to process the photos??


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 5, 2013)

@Faun: Very nice use of the wideangle


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2013)

Green all the way 
(Place where I belong)

famous song by John denver
Almost heaven, West Virginia
Blue Ridge Mountains
Shenandoah River -
Life is old there
Older than the trees
Younger than the mountains
Growin' like a breeze

Country Roads, take me home
To the place I belong
West Virginia, mountain momma
Take me home, country roads

*i.imgur.com/8NvupHV.jpg
*i.imgur.com/F7zDEpe.jpg


----------



## sunil.001 (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice one Faun,  a_medico and Amlan.
Here is my pic taken from Canon SX160.

Avatar Style | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Nothing is permanent | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Lappy n Sennheiser | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 6, 2013)

@Faun Nice click. Great to know you have tokina. Have you ever tried portraits with it? Always wondered how they would look with a UWA and F2.8 combination.

*The sailors are no more*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5468/10122124376_1cc99a11bd_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 7, 2013)

sunil.001 said:


> Here is my pic taken from Canon SX160.


is it my monitor or are your photos too saturated  ?
The "Avatar Style" looks nice.

@Faun - Nice Photo.


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> nice one faun...liked it specially due to blue light effect


yeah, you have to be there at the right moment for that 



abhidev said:


> which application do you guys use to process the photos??


basically raw processing is all that you need. and photo matix for hdr.



pranav0091 said:


> @Faun: Very nice use of the wideangle


only if i had tripod for more possibility of good compositions. damn thing weight too much with the ball head. couldn't carry with luggage.




a_medico said:


> @Faun Nice click. Great to know you have tokina. Have you ever tried portraits with it? Always wondered how they would look with a UWA and F2.8 combination.


portraits are not the forte of this lens. you have to be incredibly closer to the subject. however, i will post few here. you decide how they look.



sunil.001 said:


> Nice one Faun,  a_medico and Amlan





Gen.Libeb said:


> @Faun - Nice Photo.


thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

medico your selective coloring is looking great


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2013)

Medico, That's a good one.

Sujoy, Finally, a lightning...  20sec ??? Even a 4 sec came overexposed (lightning bolt) when I tried it.

Sunil, As gen said, it's over saturated...

Faun, That's neat and clean shot...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

nac the aperture was f13 I think and -0.3 exposure then got slight black


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 7, 2013)

Some very awesome pics people. Loved the selectively colored boat


I went to the delhi photo festival yesterday. Was good fun talking to other photographers and learning from them. The exhibition was mostly old images that i guess we've all seen over the years. But had some pretty cool ideas nonetheless. Heard a lot of debates on nikon vs canon, got my sony berated by quite a few people who said its not a "real" SLR, saw loads of fancy new equipment. Overall loads of fun


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 7, 2013)

guys u all click and keep the photo in RAW?
i use jpeg always


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 7, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> guys u all click and keep the photo in RAW?
> i use jpeg always



Same here


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 7, 2013)

I now click in RAW do PP directly on it...then save it as jpeg...crop it in picasa...and delete RAW


----------



## nac (Oct 7, 2013)

This was shot long ago... 

*img822.imageshack.us/img822/3938/vrrh.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2013)

One from my side after a long time. Please C&C. thanks.

D90+200mm Ais + 20mm Extension tube @ f-5.6, 1/160, ISO:200
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3827/10154315633_303fa5b11f_o.jpg
_DSC9533 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2013)

@toofan: need some tips on portrait photos..I've seen your portrait photos and they are shadowless


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2013)

nice one vimal bhai...very sharp...is it 200mm AIS macro or normal 200mm AIS


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 8, 2013)

@vimal, very sharp subject and a beautiful bokeh. What is an extension tube? and what type are you using here?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @toofan: need some tips on portrait photos..I've seen your portrait photos and they are shadowless



keep your flash on if there are shadows...i guess DSLRs allow controlling the intensity of flash right?


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2013)

Some crazy editing done in this image...

*img580.imageshack.us/img580/8346/lm3r.jpg


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks sujoy and Izzokorage.

Zangetsu: Shoot portraits in Diffused light. Either diffusing the Flashes using diffusers or shooting in diffused Window/door light. Outdoors also look for diffused light.

Sujoy: This is normal AiS lens. 

izziko: Extensions are hollow tubes, which generally comes as a set of 3 pieces of different length. These are used to decrease the minimum focussing distance of the lens hence results in increased magnification without any loss to image quality. But there is significant loss of light depending upon the length of extensions used.

Abhidev: on camera flash will make the subject look flat. Though it could be used as a fill flash when no other option is available.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 9, 2013)

toofan said:


> Thanks sujoy and Izzokorage.
> Abhidev: on camera flash will make the subject look flat. Though it could be used as a fill flash when no other option is available.



yea they do make the pics a little flat...but it works well with beach photography on a sunny day where you'll have shadows on the faces most of the time...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

toofan said:


> Zangetsu: Shoot portraits in Diffused light. Either diffusing the Flashes using diffusers or shooting in diffused Window/door light. Outdoors also look for diffused light.



Diffused light  will have to do some R&D on it


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

on day time when we use flash its called fill flash and it really helps remove shadow when directly under sun ..

@ Zangetsu...you can make a handmade pop-up flash diffuser at home...or get a external flash and get diffuser for it...a external flash can bounce light from walls and thats a bigger solution ...


----------



## toofan (Oct 9, 2013)

Few Landscapes. C&C Welcome. thanks
D90+50mm 1.8.
Early morning during Sunrise. View of Himalayas from Almora, Uttarakhand.

1.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8411/10171844563_fbee38b41f_o.jpg
_DSC9432 by toofan.v, on Flickr

2.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2883/10062125805_049da51bc7_o.jpg
_DSC9451 by toofan.v, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 9, 2013)

those are some nice shots toofan, and just love the way you give the image a 3d treatment and add a drop shadow and all before posting 


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8544/10172156133_28dfff16c9_c.jpg
Do we really need to look hard for happiness? by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome @ Toofan....HDR?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2013)

awesome landscape toofan...nice place

@amlan I liked it...its creative


----------



## nac (Oct 9, 2013)

Vimal, Nice work  This is the genre we get to see less often from you.

Amlan, Good one...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 10, 2013)

@toofan - Great photos. Do you do this as a profession ?

@nac - nice chicken..  was it really that yellow ?


----------



## toofan (Oct 10, 2013)

Izziko: Thanks. Very good shot. the smiley type of look is making it unique.
thanks Incinerator and Sujoy.
nac: Thanks friend. yes Didn't get time for landscapes and its very tough genre.
GenLibeb: Thanks. Just my hobby like others.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 10, 2013)

I wish toofan (vimal), abhinav, prashant all start posting in this thread again ... they were soo good


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2013)

Gen, Though I have increased saturation little bit, yeah it was that much yellow.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2013)

guys I want a help in photoshop...I have one pic and there is a white spot in the pic right on the face...seems to be due to water drop..its taken long back using a Point and shoot ...can anyone try to remove it .. sorry I can not share here the actual picture directly (Its of my ex-girlfriend) anyone want to try I will PM the picture link


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 12, 2013)

That's sensor dust i guess. It's really hard to remove spots from faces. Tried that for a few pics and it usually turns the faces into horror movie type stuff. 

People who do this, please walk us through how you do it. Preferably on a less sensitive image


----------



## anmolksharma (Oct 12, 2013)

God opens millions of flowers, without forcing the buds. It reminds us not to force anything, for things happen in the right time.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/10229945423_d5d722fda3_z.jpg
DSC_6854 - Copy - Copy (2) by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

amlan I tried many times and was not able to do the PP ...pic is not that sensitive  ...its not sensor dust..its water drop on lens.. i just removed the pic from my photoshoot photostream I made in flicker ... I made it to see if I really shoot people or not 

just sharing with you guys -> Flickr: sujoypp's Photostream

max pics of old friend was shot with Sony P&S 4 years back ...before i got my DSLR ...next time when I will shoot a photoshoot I will definitely will be more creative...the last photoshoot I did was 1.5 years back...but now going back to my home city and will search for a bakri again for photoshoot


----------



## Faun (Oct 13, 2013)

^^I can try my hands at photoshop.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2013)

@faun sent you PM of the link


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2013)

today was awesome day...got a deal with a person from banglore and bought his Sigma 150-500 APO OS DG HSM ...but I will get hold of it only on 1st or 2nd when I come back home 

Also ordered an umbrella+holder+light stand for Rs.1300 from ebay.in ...nice deal .....will do some portrait photoshoots soon 

Now my small studio setup is complete with Flash, trigger, umbrella, light stand, and Tamron 17-50 2.8 + nikon 50mm


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations, so now we get to see even more awesome bird pics and portraits. 

What did the sigma cost you? At 500mm its a monster sized lens. Also are you using adapters to fit these or are they all canon lenses only. Are you using a tele convertor too?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks ...Sigma cost me 35k (+1-2k for treat to the friend ) adapters??? sigma makes them for sony, nikon, canon, all mounts...no it wont take TC

it was tough to select coz there are lot of sample variation...some sigma 150-500 are soft some are sharp, some have backfous problem...we had to check the owners flickr to decide if the lens is good or not....this guy have awesome shots with this lens
Flickr Search: 150-500mm

didnot take me 10 mins to decide


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 16, 2013)

*My First Snaps with EOS600D with the 55-250 MM IS Lens*

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/xw8y.jpg/][IMG]*img708.imageshack.us/img708/1220/xw8y.jpg[/URL] 

*img33.imageshack.us/img33/7848/d4bc.jpg


[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/eh64.jpg/][IMG]*img545.imageshack.us/img545/7657/eh64.jpg
[/URL]

*img811.imageshack.us/img811/2400/bx55.jpg




[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/7mfk.jpg/][IMG]*img36.imageshack.us/img36/5049/7mfk.jpg
[/URL]



[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/401/n94v.jpg/][IMG]*img401.imageshack.us/img401/5028/n94v.jpg[/URL]  

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/2lok.jpg/][IMG]*img842.imageshack.us/img842/69/2lok.jpg[/URL] 

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/bkyu.jpg/][IMG]*img89.imageshack.us/img89/8561/bkyu.jpg[/URL] 

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/198/qaq9.jpg/][IMG]*img198.imageshack.us/img198/1464/qaq9.jpg[/URL] 

[URL=*imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/0k8f.jpg/][IMG]*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2402/0k8f.jpg[/URL]

Excep the last photo of my cousin in Monochrome and the dog which are at 55mm and 109mm all are at extreme end of the focal length and no PP done on any snap and shot on a cloudy day......

The pics are looking less sharp and less dramatic than straight out of the Camera, thanks to the Re-sizing!

@ Sujoy....congrats on that awesome new purchase.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

@incinerator  very good start...shots are looking nice and sharp...
and thanks


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice pics Incinerator. Nothing super catchy but that takes luck and location too 

Keep shooting 

@Sujoy. If you dont mind I might want to try a hand at PP on that pic of yours after I get back home.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2013)

sure pranav...I will ping you the pic location.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Pranav,and yes ill keep looking!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2013)

@incinerator - Duck photos are nice.  I like the 7th the best

Here's something just for fun.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2870/10322483094_8c2752e0a2_b.jpg


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you @ Gen.Libeb.....


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

@gen did u shoot single and PP it to 360 degree or u have some 360 degree lens


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 17, 2013)

*d2f29brjr0xbt3.cloudfront.net/811_bokehqt/5.jpg




Can someone please tell me how do I get the circular lights in the background?
Please suggest!


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 17, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> *d2f29brjr0xbt3.cloudfront.net/811_bokehqt/5.jpg
> 
> View attachment 12501
> 
> ...



Its called bokeh. Go close to the subject and as far away from the light as possible. Now focus on the subject (light is not your subject). Best results obtained with DSLRs with big apertures (small f numbers) staying at the limits of its minimum focusing distance. Perfectly possible in a lesser extent with PnS too. Google bokeh for more info.


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Its called bokeh. Go close to the subject and as far away from the light as possible. Now focus on the subject (light is not your subject). Best results obtained with DSLRs with big apertures (small f numbers) staying at the limits of its minimum focusing distance. Perfectly possible in a lesser extent with PnS too. Google bokeh for more info.



Thanks Pranav. I know bokeh and I have got shallow DOF with the f/1.8 lens in particular with my canon 600D.
The question is - how to get the CIRCULAR lights in the background as shown in the pic. Does it depend on the light source?
I will try it out anyways but looking for suggestions.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

when I tried something like that long back what I did was 1st arrange the diwali light in the background in desired style..put the lens in manual focus and move back at least 10 meters. now move the focus ring and select the desired type of bokeh in the BG...you will notice that the bokeh will become smaller and sharper then will become bigger and dull ...soo select as per ur need
Now place the subject so that its in proper focus ...move it forward back manually 
now u will have focus on subject as well as desired bokeh  
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7052/6896141689_be91329317.jpg
Valentine teddy by sujoyp, on Flickr

ooh btw if u want to get this heart shape bokeh ...cut a heart out of a small cardboard square piece...and put the heart shape exactly in center of lens ...now all bokeh will be in heart shape ...try new shapes.
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-cFt1cn-uW1E/TzTuKc81CbI/AAAAAAAAHF0/EPWMBHUkWO4/w767-h685-no/DSC_2772.JPG


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 17, 2013)

^ Thanks Sujoy.

In the first pic, did you actually put out a heart-shaped cardboard to get that effect?
I am wondering what determines the shape of the lights in the background.

I am little confused about the following statement - :"move it forward back manually" .. what does it mean?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 17, 2013)

The shape of the bokeh depends on the shape of the opening. Most lenses will give you an almost circular bokeh but some with less "leaves" will give you octagons or other polygons. The leaves control the aperture


----------



## Tenida (Oct 17, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/mtxxqoT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SY7DCA8.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

aadi007 said:


> ^ Thanks Sujoy.
> 
> In the first pic, did you actually put out a heart-shaped cardboard to get that effect?
> I am wondering what determines the shape of the lights in the background.
> ...



aadi I am not sure u understood of not  ...I mean to say cut out the heart shape from the cardboard and put the heart shape opening right  in front of the center of the lens...it will give you heart shape bokeh like this...any design of opening will give u that shaped bokeh like I have shown ILU shaped bokeh 

by moving the subject forward backward manually you have to find a place where your subject is in focus....I dont know how pro do it but I am giving you the simple way....actually we need the perfect kind of bokeh...soo we moved our focus ring manually and selected the desired bokeh. Now you can not move the focus ring anymore. how will you focus on the subject. you have to move subject between the camera and lights to find a position when its in perfect focus.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @gen did u shoot single and PP it to 360 degree or u have some 360 degree lens



Single Shot & PP  ->  Invert Photo  -> Filter -> Polar to Circular.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2013)

@gen it will look much better...try a panorama shot and do this


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice start Inci 

Gen, I didn't know what it is until reading the later posts. Initially I thought it is a giant wheel.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 17, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Single Shot & PP  ->  Invert Photo  -> Filter -> Polar to Circular.



what software are we talking about?


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2013)

^ Photoshop


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @gen it will look much better...try a panorama shot and do this




Here's with a panorama.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3673/10331991754_4bb847c81e_b.jpg

Sorry everyone
its actually  PP-> make photo square -> Invert Photo -> Filter ->  Distort - > Polar Co-Ordinates -> Rectangular to Polar Circular.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Nac...and thanks for all that you shared that made me go for the DSLR.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2013)

Gen, Buildings are on


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2013)

@gen except the right side building that u couldnt overlap properly I loved the effect


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 18, 2013)

Gen ,great work there.....for me rocket science at the moment...though.!


----------



## quagmire (Oct 19, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb : Awesome buddy.  Which s/w di u use for p&p? Can you do a tutorial?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Gen ,great work there.....for me rocket science at the moment...though.!





quagmire said:


> @Gen.Libeb : Awesome buddy.  Which s/w di u use for p&p? Can you do a tutorial?



Thanks. But its really simple. Search for Little Planet on Flickr/you tube, people have done it a 1000X better.
Used photoshop for this.

Here's how to do this.
 - In the photo, Make sure the horizon is straight 
 - Try to use a photo where the sky/land is similar on left & right because that's where it merges, otherwise at the end clone it 
 - resize the photo to a square (even if it gets distorted). 
 - turn it upside down.
 - In photoshop - Filter -> Distort - > Polar Co-Ordinates -> Rectangular to Polar Circular. 
 - there will be a hard edge at the end, you'll need to clone it out.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

I tried ur method gen ...but it seems it need some specific type of pic...the alighnment never looks good ...will try to soot a pic for this and then try


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 19, 2013)

^^ sujoy, thanks.
I got the focussing part.
About the cut out, I am assuming it will be just the border which needs to be cut out in the desired shape leaving the gap in the middle. Sorry if it sounds dump.

Few more questions -  what is the easiest way to get borders around your photo? Any good  link would suffice. Same for signature and timestamp. Thanks again .

cheers!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

aadi you need this
*www.diyphotography.net/files/images/bokeh_heart.jpg

DIY - Create Your Own Bokeh | DIYPhotography.net


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks Sujoy.

Regarding borders for the photograph along with timestamp and signature, what are the easiest tools to use?
Something free which I can use?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2013)

If i had to add all that then I may use picasa...i find it easiest


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 20, 2013)

Flickr doesn't let me upload jpeg anymore.

How is this ?   

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7356/10331887746_7244337d40_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice composition gen

its not possible gen...I have two accounts and both I can upload jpeg


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice one Gen. May be I don't like the colour treatment.

Probably, flickr keep track on it's member. Those who make good photographs shouldn't upload low quality jpeg, but RAW


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 20, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Flickr doesn't let me upload jpeg anymore.
> 
> How is this ?
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7356/10331887746_7244337d40_b.jpg



Where is this?

Impressive.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 20, 2013)

sujoyp,nac,axes2t2 - Thanks



axes2t2 said:


> Where is this?


Somwhere out of Pune I think, It was taken some time back.



nac said:


> Probably, flickr keep track on it's member. Those who make good photographs shouldn't upload low quality jpeg, but RAW


Not sure what you meant there.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2013)

@gen he was joking that all ur pics are soo nice that flicker wants to keep RAW images rather then jpeg of ur pics


----------



## game-freak (Oct 23, 2013)

posting after a very long time plz critique 

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/10434320663/][img]*farm6.staticflickr.com/5485/10434320663_20f8d01070_c.jpg[/url] 0388 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/10434174446/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7426/10434174446_6acb00ff8f_c.jpg[/url] 19 by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/94910990@N04/10434330333/][img]*farm3.staticflickr.com/2847/10434330333_a5ddc9da6c_c.jpg[/url] DSC_0027 (4) by ☣ankit, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2013)

^ Too contrasty... IMO, pp is not appealing.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 24, 2013)

I like the bird shot , though its a bit too black.
The sky in the 2nd shot looks nice, but the ground is too underexposed dark.   IMO this is a good example where HDR might have worked .
The 3rd one has too much contrast. Didn't liked it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 24, 2013)

Ankit, the bird pic is great. Nice capture of a moving target and a great background


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 24, 2013)

I too liked 1st and 2nd ...but both seems underexposed ...2nd would have worked with GND effect


----------



## lm2k (Oct 25, 2013)

@game-freak : first one of the bird in flight is nice one. I think there was a chance to try the second one as HDRI.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

A shot I took today of my friend 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/10478192306_b6a1c49f29_z.jpg
The yo man by sujoyp, on Flickr

one thing I have to say...RAW files are soo soo grainy ...Its soo difficult to keep it sharp and remove grains ...I will have to learn that..even at ISO 400 it looks like ISO 3200 JPEG


----------



## nac (Oct 25, 2013)

^ I have read in many places that RAW is best at base ISO.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2013)

but nac while birding I keep my ISO at 400 most of the time.... today out of camera RAW are soo much grainy...I had to apply like more then 50% of noise reduction in LR ...and then the image looked soft ...lost all the sharpness


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 26, 2013)

I have the same problem with raw. You can actually see the grain even without zoonming. 

Currently i just apply about 80 points of luminance noise reduction with the details at 60 points. (Lightroom). Let me know how you are dealing with it


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2013)

I am almost putting 50 luminance , 50 detail ,20 contrast and 40 color noise with no sharping

but that does not make my pic clean...just a balance between sharpness and NR.. my out of DSLR ISO400 was soo clean ...I will try other NR software


----------



## tkin (Oct 26, 2013)

Some pics from my recent Lonavala trip:

*i.imgur.com/MAb5EqX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SuCMPwe.jpg

*i.imgur.com/foF2vRD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GGtoieo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/9V8MbQA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BVIlxkp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yhV2eNW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/BJ1PFof.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rmL97pU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sYAAU6b.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Aha...Last one is the best.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 26, 2013)

The Road (2nd) looks great. Too bad there were those big ads. 
Good timing for the last one.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2013)

last one is really nice


----------



## anmolksharma (Oct 26, 2013)

The City That Never Sleeps...

Metro Construction Work in Progress at Ring Road Around 4am

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2845/10496683485_d5d093477c_z.jpg
fb - Copy by anmolksharma, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 27, 2013)

beautiful shots people

Anmol; that's a nice light trail. 

a few of my latest uploads 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7421/10309150554_21bb147c48_c.jpg
Protecting the light by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7331/10459833354_0b10517d66_c.jpg
Lights of luxury by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 27, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> a few of my latest uploads


Why cropped them both? Nails need cleaning lol.
I like the 2nd.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2013)

@amlan 2nd pic is great...1st u missed the thumb else its good


----------



## Stuge (Oct 28, 2013)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2833/10332000403_c42b9a343b_c.jpg


"Born to Fly -You were born with wings. You are not meant for crawling, so don't--Rumi"


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2013)

Beautiful Stuge ...nice to see ur pic after soo long


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow stuge...  That is a beautiful landscape


----------



## Stuge (Oct 28, 2013)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3668/10539997073_dd2415c97c_z.jpg

thank you guys


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 28, 2013)

^ Now thats one pretty pic 
Where is this place ?


----------



## trublu (Oct 28, 2013)

I came to this page to post what I thought was a good picture, but I am having second thoughts after seeing Stuge's photo .

Anyway, here's one of the pictures I took on my trip to Chongqing, China last month. This is the Great Hall of the People. Beautiful place to spend your evenings.

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-g7Ar1vl9kEQ/UmuRT_hxM2I/AAAAAAAAE7U/e4fdUPrME_Y/w792-h528-no/IMG_5519.jpg

The entire album is present here.

I really need to learn how to PP images like the way Stuge does.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2013)

@stuge beautiful shot

@trublu...your shot is also very good man ...Stuge was already an expert when I started 3 years ago  soo a guru is always a guru 
he is a good photographer


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 29, 2013)

@stuge - The first one was great, the 2nd is even better. Nice location. What camera ?
@trublu - nice photo.

Here are a couple of city night shots.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/10490491165_1a352329dc_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3679/10541205814_cc6096efc6_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2013)

gen what PP you are doing ...
in 1st pic building are looking awesome..but why there is no reflection on water..and its blurred out
in 2nd pic all is good except the sky...whats the strange blochy effect on sky


----------



## trublu (Oct 29, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb : Nice shots. I want to learn how to take night shots of skylines. What are the things I need to keep in my mind?

There's this beautiful place in Chongqing, the Chaotianmen square, where the rivers Jialing and Yangtze meet. The night skyline is just mesmerizing. I thought since this is a wide-angle shot, setting the camera to aperture priority and shooting at f11-f16 will get me a good shot. There was so much light from the cruise ships that the whole lot of pictures came out just full of colours, as if looking at the skyline through coloured glass!

I regret my decision now (going back to China is a decision my wallet won't approve  )


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2013)

@ Stuge, Gen, Trublu
Nice work guys


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for your comments everyone. 



sujoyp said:


> gen what PP you are doing ...
> in 1st pic building are looking awesome..but why there is no reflection on water..and its blurred out
> in 2nd pic all is good except the sky...whats the strange blochy effect on sky


Adjusted sharpness & noise sliders in ACR for the first one, unsharp mask for the 2nd. 
Then used a high filter pass overlay for more sharpening for both.  

On the first, the first thing I noticed I wasn't those light getting stars, I tried several shots but never got it right. Blotchy sky could be clouds/noise, I didn't notice much till I read your  post.



trublu said:


> @Gen.Libeb : Nice shots. I want to learn how to take night shots of skylines. What are the things I need to keep in my mind?


I just keep exposure time between 10-15 seconds for these night shots. ISO to 80  (lowest).  Aperture to F8 (lowest on your camera) & definitely not shoot hand held.. place the camera somewhere.  Also try to use a timer, you know pressing the button will cause some shake.

I have the same problem with too much light on day time long exposure shots. The 2-3 stop built in ND filter just doesn't cut it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> gen what PP you are doing ...
> in 1st pic building are looking awesome..but why there is no reflection on water..and its blurred out
> in 2nd pic all is good except the sky...whats the strange blochy effect on sky



The lack of reflection is the long exposure working on the waves 
This effect looks like a remove the extreme levels + bump up saturation/warmth a tiny bit - I know coz thats my most used setting


----------



## abhidev (Oct 30, 2013)

great shots @stuge n @trublu


----------



## a_medico (Oct 31, 2013)

*Into the deep*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5513/10578396866_e3dfbf49de_o.jpg


----------



## trublu (Oct 31, 2013)

Another one. This was near Paradise Walk in Guanyinqiao, Chongqing.

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-3H-dVXwLNWE/UmuQtz9KhuI/AAAAAAAAFDA/h0EIMtM1qVg/w822-h548-no/IMG_5490.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Oct 31, 2013)

trublu, wonderful pics. Little softness though. Did you use tripod? Recommended for such shots with longer exposures.

Gen - first shot is fantastic.


----------



## Faun (Oct 31, 2013)

What's that into the deep buildng ?


----------



## a_medico (Oct 31, 2013)

Faun said:


> What's that into the deep buildng ?



Nothing really. One could use it to commit suicide, if he were so inclined! Not sure he'd die though.


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 31, 2013)

a_medico said:


> Nothing really. One could use it to commit suicide, if he were so inclined! Not sure he'd die though.



I think Faun meant what/where the building was...


----------



## trublu (Oct 31, 2013)

@a_medico : It was a hand-held shot. I don't have a tripod (yet). I don't really know how it came out so soft - it was like that when I touched it in LR.

Is that a good thing?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 1, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> I think Faun meant what/where the building was...



Casa Mila rooftop in Barcelona


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2013)

@medico it was an actual building?? and I thought its just a 3d painting on road or something


----------



## a_medico (Nov 1, 2013)

^^ Actual building, yes.   Roof actually, which is open. The pic is shot from the terrace.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 1, 2013)

a_medico said:


> ^^ Actual building, yes.   Roof actually, which is open. The pic is shot from the terrace.


Looks like an entry from one of those top 10 weird buildings in the world  or at-least the photo makes it feel that way.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey friends,

With winter coming up, there will be plenty of fog and dew in the morning. Any ideas how to take that advantage to shoot "misty" photos?


----------



## Stuge (Nov 1, 2013)

thank you guys 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/10122601596_38751169cb_c.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey stuge, your pics are awe inspiring. Do you have a flickr/500px page?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

Just a little show off 

1. My Sigma 150-500 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7435/10613021505_a7a833e66c_z.jpg
DSC_0003 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr



Spoiler



Sigma 150-500 with my Nikon 55-200 (both closed)
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3740/10613047426_74ea19d34a_z.jpg
DSC_0005 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

Sigma 150-500 with Nikon 55-200 both extended full
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3711/10613018815_086fa4f5d4_z.jpg
DSC_0008 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr


My small setup
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7321/10613048954_297557cb20_z.jpg
DSC_0001 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr
it have light stand, flash holder, umbrella, wireless trigger and flash and a diffuser 
backdrop is completely black


Spoiler



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7341/10613049386_004103926b_z.jpg
DSC_0002 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr



1st shot I tried on myself as self portrait 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2868/10613181664_c2732cac28_z.jpg
Me by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 2, 2013)

Stuge, This one is amazing. Very good work  Still with D700 or moved to later model?

Sujoy, It didn't seem too big in the first photograph. But in the later, I can see how big it is... How old is that Sigma?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2013)

@Sujoy: Impressive shot. I saw that the flash was not fired, and that rules out the diffuser as well. How on earth did you get that  soft light on the face and the pitch dark background ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 2, 2013)

congratulations Sujoy, that is one bazooka of a lens ....and amazing setup


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2013)

@sujoyp congratulations on the purchase.
Now tell us what kind of photography each of these will be used for .
Is that white umbrella only for indoor use ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

@pranav, amlan and gen ...thanks all 

Pranav exif says flash not fired coz I triggered the flash through flash triggers ....you can see that the trigger is attached under the flash on flash holder...now what you have to do is tilt the umbrella's front side towards yourself and fire the flash through the umbrella..soo the diffused light will be very unidirectional and fell on small area...

If i would have used it backwards thats I stand behind the flash then the inverted umbrella would have given much more light and whole face would have properly lit

background as I said in that post..I bought a black wrinklefree BG (check spoiler) it gives pitch black BG 

@gen some of ur questions I already explained here  and umbrella can be used anywhere...I saw lots of youtube video to learn and undestand ...you guys can check portrait with single flash setup on youtube.

@nac The lens is huge...and my hands are still paining after carrying it for 2 hrs in a garden ...and sadly all my pics came crappy...no use of internet advices...will have to find a way my self...will go tomorrow again..lens is 3 years old


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 2, 2013)

So sometime ago  I saw a channel on flickr with cinematic colour style photos. 
Here's my attempt at that colouring style. The goal here is to make the photo seem like a still shot from a movie. Some of the things are so subtle, I can't really tell what it is.
Please comment / critique. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3782/10621716253_09df3f8a72_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/10621853664_f4ac5410ee_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3757/10621741123_70a77170e4_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2890/10621733113_e38196bd7f_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

@gen I liked 3nd and 4th ...there is something creative in it  I think I liked the star shape of lights and hightwise buildings in 2nd


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Just a little show off
> 
> 1. My Sigma 150-500
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7435/10613021505_a7a833e66c_z.jpg
> DSC_0003 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr



holy **** Sujoyda!! congrats!!

where did you buy that 150-500??


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

thanks anirban ...I bought it used from jjmehta forum member from banglore ...just got hands on it yesterday


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2013)

great lens... how is the image quality compared to an Canon L-series??


----------



## srkmish (Nov 2, 2013)

I have heard the sigma isnt that good at far end of the lens. How has your experience been so far


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2013)

umm my experience is bad till now...but I blame it on myself...the previous owner used to get awesome bird shots and I am not even able to focus properly ...thats all a user fault ...today I shot soo many and didnt liked a single of it ..mainly coz I shot at RAW and ISO 800 and pic become soo much grainy that I was just not able to keep any detail ...I am gonna shoot in JPEG tomorrow and ISO 400 (like I used to before   )


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 3, 2013)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/10630059644_518048b6e1_z.jpg
final4 by anmolksharma, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7326/10630318243_8c9681554b_z.jpg
final2 by anmolksharma, on Flickr


*farm3.staticflickr.com/2815/10630325603_ac85e50226_z.jpg
final1 by anmolksharma, on Flickr


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/10630081954_617c6397e9_z.jpg
final by anmolksharma, on Flickr

More diwali pics - *www.facebook.com/AnmolSharmaPhotography


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> umm my experience is bad till now...but I blame it on myself...the previous owner used to get awesome bird shots and I am not even able to focus properly ...thats all a user fault ...today I shot soo many and didnt liked a single of it ..mainly coz I shot at RAW and ISO 800 and pic become soo much grainy that I was just not able to keep any detail ...*I am gonna shoot in JPEG tomorrow and ISO 400 (like I used to before  *)



Ahem 

All the best


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 3, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> umm my experience is bad till now...but I blame it on myself...the previous owner used to get awesome bird shots and I am not even able to focus properly ...thats all a user fault ...today I shot soo many and didnt liked a single of it ..mainly coz I shot at RAW and ISO 800 and pic become soo much grainy that I was just not able to keep any detail ...I am gonna shoot in JPEG tomorrow and ISO 400 (like I used to before   )



maybe its time you upgraded the body...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2013)

Anmol superb pics ...love them all ....

my bad luck ...the lake where i used to go birding is full...and there are no birds  ...now will shoot in december


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 4, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @gen I liked 3nd and 4th ...there is something creative in it  I think I liked the star shape of lights and hightwise buildings in 2nd


Thanks.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 4, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Hey stuge, your pics are awe inspiring. Do you have a flickr/500px page?



Flickr: Abhinav Singhai's Photostream
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/10073572154_a6632287a4_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Nov 5, 2013)

Gen, You have achieved your goal with your PP work 

Anmol, Very nice


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 5, 2013)

Anmol, those are some great shots. You do a great job with selective colouring!

It's great to be back to photography. Have shot a few shots in my container garden.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5530/10690259986_3072e921ec_z.jpg
Pink Ghazania by CyberK1D, on Flickr


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5473/10690258016_14fffb08c1_z.jpg
Orange Rose by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Few from my side after a long time. suggestions please
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7441/10690285355_25e90b5e0f.jpg
IMG_1952-2 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5534/10591640225_7cea44aa82.jpg
IMG_1907 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5537/10591547246_08405c1a30.jpg
IMG_1877 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr


----------



## srkmish (Nov 5, 2013)

Bought a SX50 2 days back


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 5, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Bought a SX50 2 days back
> 
> View attachment 12631


Congos!


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 5, 2013)

@cyberkid...bro do some PP on those...they look too washed out and colorless 

@srkmish congrats

@nikku ...liked all of them


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks sujoy...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 6, 2013)

I finally got my camera back, here are some decent shots that I was able to get around Diwali

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3675/10703968495_6672d596cf_z.jpg
Time to start up the lights by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3713/10688420086_5785627372_z.jpg
Lights and Colors by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 6, 2013)

^^nice shots Amlan...


----------



## srkmish (Nov 6, 2013)

Had an outing with SX50 today. Here are some shots.


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2013)

Srk, Congrats for the purchase... Composition are too tight...

Nikku, Nice IQ... kit lens?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 7, 2013)

@nikku_hot123 - The first 2 shots are slightly tilted?  Other than this I like them.
@izzikio_rage - super bokeh in the first one. 
@srkmish - The monkey photo is awesome; Hows the SX50  working out for you?

I don't usually shoot moving subjects. But here's one from the weekend. I shouldn't have cropped her feet.  
ISO 3200 isn't good enough. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7339/10663973883_8c27e51c9f_c.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 7, 2013)

@nac.. Thanks. Yes its my kit lens 18–55
@gen. I also felt so after uploading,  will rectify it. Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

nice shot gen...like the PP and composition

@srk I never thought SX50 could do soo good...nice pics ..work on composition


----------



## srkmish (Nov 7, 2013)

@Gen : Thanks. SX50 is a nice cam. I have yet to put it through its paces.

Positives: Long zoom helps in capturing birds/animals.
RAW option available

Not so good stuff:  AF is fair enough, not instant(Fuji HS50 has much better reviews in this regard). Also, i have to take 5-6 shots to get one sharp shot after focus has latched(max zoom). However, i will have to get better at this as at the max zoom length its a challenge to keep steady hands. For still birding, i think its a good cam, not so much for birds in action.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats  Sujoy..... one hell of a purchase there......was eagerly waiting for the pictures...

And a sharp Sigma that one.....


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2013)

I will go to garden tomorrow one last time...to shoot birds this tour ...then will get chance after one month ...btw today had an awesome photoshoot of my friend...really exhausted


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2013)

@srk...  Those are some really good shots. As sujoy said try composing with more in frame or using rule of thirds and all 

@gen, thats a great shot.... Gives you a great gatsby feel


----------



## srkmish (Nov 7, 2013)

@sujoy: Looking forward to birding pics


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 8, 2013)

@sujoyp, @izzikio_rage - Thanks



sujoyp said:


> btw today had an awesome photoshoot of my friend...


Pics  or it did not happen.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2013)

i have not edited a single one...it will take time


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 8, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> i have not edited a single one...it will take time


Take your time.   was only joking.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

Gen.Libeb excellent shot and Sujoy eagerly waiting for your pics too.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2013)

@sujoy: so finally the new lens gave you some images that you feel are worth editing ....  ... awesome


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

Gear used = EOS 600D with 18-55mm and 55-250mm IS Lens

........
*img46.imageshack.us/img46/3033/41te.jpg

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/2731/cqrv.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/7969/14lt.jpg

*img547.imageshack.us/img547/7320/zich.jpg

*img692.imageshack.us/img692/8648/o69k.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2013)

> *img692.imageshack.us/img692/8648/o69k.jpg


patties ???
damn..now i am hungry !!1


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeahhhh....ready to go in to a Burger.....


----------



## srkmish (Nov 9, 2013)

Another one from the SX50


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/Harshil1209-Copy_zps32b61894.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/Harshil0634_zps30678c5a.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/Harshil0991_zpscc6a6bdd.jpg

Guess what these are:

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/Harshil0963_zps33f911cf.jpg

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee392/harshilsharma63/Harshil497_zps4ffc4c1c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> @sujoy: so finally the new lens gave you some images that you feel are worth editing ....  ... awesome



No no Its nearly impossible to shoot portraits using a 150-500  I shot it by my 17-50 lens and using those umbrella, trigger and background I bought


----------



## Vyom (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread on Quora is amazing!
What is the most amazing photograph you have ever taken? - Quora


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 10, 2013)

Vyom said:


> This thread on Quora is amazing!
> What is the most amazing photograph you have ever taken? - Quora



That thread is at the same time beautiful and depressing


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2013)

Gen, Nice work


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 10, 2013)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3667/10773672744_2b7d66d449_c.jpg
IMG_5064_e by pranav0091, on Flickr

Its a composite of two images. Wasnt at the right places to capture anything better this Diwali. 
Used tripod+magic lantern to get the shots. Its not perfect but beats the uncertainty of manual trigger by a mile.

And this one is from home, handheld:
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/10773625325_d1556cf6bf_c.jpg
IMG_4945_e by pranav0091, on Flickr

Always been facinated by the fire, though this attempt is pretty generic. Havent really used my camera at all in the past few weeks. Work is taking its toll.

@Gen: Like what I see with the cinematic experimentation. 
There is something about the mellow warmth of film that never gets tiring. The first shot somehow reminds me of the opening shot from the brilliant movie - No Country for Old Men


----------



## srkmish (Nov 10, 2013)

Im picking up photography after a gap of nearly one year and i am shocked to see lens prices skyrocket  . I was gonna buy 60mm 2.8 canon macro but now its 32k at flipkart. One year back, the local dealer was offering it to me at 21.6k


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2013)

yes all lens prices have increased by 15-25% ...specially canon lenses


----------



## Vyom (Nov 10, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> That thread is at the same time beautiful and depressing



I wonder why depressing? That thread some of the most famous and iconic images! Like the Father with Mother with Child and smaller child, all faces lined up.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 10, 2013)

@The Incinerator, @nac, @pranav0091  - Thanks

@harshilsharma63 - What's that in the last photo ?  The bird pic is nice.




pranav0091 said:


> @Gen: Like what I see with the cinematic experimentation.
> There is something about the mellow warmth of film that never gets tiring. The first shot somehow reminds me of the opening shot from the brilliant movie - No Country for Old Men


That's great to hear, its been some time I seen that movie, Isn't the first shot where the guy is hunting deer ?


In case any one's interested , This is not a tutorial, But I got started with the cinematic editing watching this video,
Red Giant - RGTV - Episodes

btw your fireworks photo is great.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @The Incinerator, @nac, @pranav0091  - Thanks
> 
> @harshilsharma63 - What's that in the last photo ?  The bird pic is nice.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I guess so. I was referring to one of the shots where they show that long straight road in the sunset.. its somewere near the beginning i guess. Thanks 



Vyom said:


> I wonder why depressing? That thread some of the most famous and iconic images! Like the Father with Mother with Child and smaller child, all faces lined up.



Depressing because every guy behind the camera, myself included, hopes get thta one image that you will remember forever. That somebody will remember forever. And then you look at your own images and feel sad that you have nothing to compare with, for all you several thousand shots on your expensive DSLR and lenses - so carefully handpicked after much deliberation - to a guy that got a a stunning picture via his Iphone.


----------



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> No no Its nearly impossible to shoot portraits using a 150-500  I shot it by my 17-50 lens and using those umbrella, trigger and background I bought



My 100-400 has given me some amazing portraits. The drawback is that you have to stand too far.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 11, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> And then you look at your own images and feel sad that you have nothing to compare with, for all you several thousand shots on your expensive DSLR and lenses - so carefully handpicked after much deliberation



Question for you, sujoyp & other experienced hobby DSLR owners.
Do you ever feel limited by the camera you own?  If yes whats it ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Question for you, sujoyp & other experienced hobby DSLR owners.
> Do you ever feel limited by the camera you own?  If yes whats it ?



No, definitely not the camera. Though I sometimes feel limited by the lens. I'd guess I'd have done just fine even with the 1100D instead of the 600D I got because the former lacked a rubber grip.

My biggest disappointment is location in the middle of the outskirts of a city. I rue moving away from the places I grew up, in a village.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2013)

As I am using D3100 for last 3 years I would say 'Yes' I feel limited by my DSLR now ....
I want bracketing option for landscapes
ability to meter AI,AIS nikon lenses as I have a AIS macro lens...I could buy more old lenses if it would meter
pentaprism viewfinder which my dad's old SLR had and my new DSLR dont ...it makes focussing much easier
Better focus module ...I have read that sigma 150-500 does not do well with D3100 but is great with D7000

these are my personal needs...if I get weathersealed body, inbody motor etc along its just advantage.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 11, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @The Incinerator, @nac, @pranav0091  - Thanks
> 
> *@harshilsharma63 - What's that in the last photo ?  The bird pic is nice.*
> 
> ...



The last pic is a macro shot of a towel. ANy guesses for second last pic?


----------



## AMTECH69 (Nov 11, 2013)

*Nikon P-510 some videos*

I am using Nikon P510 since May 2013. It has got awesome zoom of 42x. I bought it because it was the onlyi Nikon available in my budget with mode dial & manual settings. It has got some issues with auto focus in video and a slightly sluggish zoom and auto focus during photography. I mainly use manual controls. Here are some sample videos.  


Tiger in Kanha - YouTube
Train approaching Kamakhya Station, Guwahati - YouTube
Nainpur Chhindwara Narrow Gauge Train - YouTube
Nainpur - Chhindwara Narrow Gauge Train - YouTube
Gurudongmar Lake, Sikkim - YouTube
Peacock Dance - YouTube


AshishBM


----------



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2013)

No rains inside

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/10792851293_52b5670a4d_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2013)

medico thats beautiful


----------



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> medico thats beautiful



Thanks... it was shot at Noida



a_medico said:


> No rains inside
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/10792851293_52b5670a4d_o.jpg


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 11, 2013)

@a_medico .. beautiful buddy

hi guys.. I have taken few pics with my ixus 255 hs how to post here or should I just give link to flickr..

first two are my first macro shots...

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5488/10793270875_65471ea96b_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7399/10793358905_b90579ae89_z.jpg


random click I took while returning back from a function ...
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3814/10753699154_5edaeed126_z.jpg

please critque...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 11, 2013)

U nailed it 
Very strange subject. Could have found better ones. 
Liked last one,  but needs some PP.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> The last pic is a macro shot of a towel. ANy guesses for second last pic?


A towel!!  &  I thought it was the moon.
The green thing , is it something metallic ?

@pranav0091 &  @sujoyp - Thanks for answering.

@a_medico - Thats a great photo - why/who placed them (umbrella) like that ?

@rickenjus - Although you got sharp/in focus macros, both don't look much interesting to me. the background being the same colour does not really help.   Also feel the same with the tree photo. Its sharp, colours are good but if your subject is the tree, the red box at bottom, the person on extreme left & the white building behind are kind of distracting. Also you cut top of the tree. 
Keep on clicking.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 12, 2013)

@medico: Wonderful pic. What are those things ??


----------



## a_medico (Nov 12, 2013)

Theres a big open space over a big reception area, where the umbrellas are hung upside down. This place is in noida.


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 12, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> U nailed it



lol...



> Very strange subject. Could have found better ones.Liked last one,  but needs some PP.



well acutally I like to take macro of anything lying in my house regardless of the subject 
But here I acutally like the rusted nail.. 

For last one, I don't know how to do PP and also dont get much time..

thank you . 



Gen.Libeb said:


> @rickenjus - Although you got sharp/in focus macros, both don't look much interesting to me. the background being the same colour does not really help.


ya background is dull, plain white.



> Also feel the same with the tree photo. Its sharp, colours are good but if your subject is the tree, the red box at bottom, the person on extreme left & the white building behind are kind of distracting. Also you cut top of the tree.
> Keep on clicking.



Ya when I took this photo I should have thought about that, well will take care of that next time. thanks for your analysis..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 13, 2013)

How's this ?

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7387/10831497303_e7f4f369f9_b.jpg


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 13, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb --  Nice one bhai.. 


*how are these .. !!!*


Light up

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3762/10813349125_a09951a7c7_z.jpg


Mr Benjo

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3779/10813526515_3c72c97a6e_z.jpg


Screw u 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2878/10813614815_47b25804b6_z.jpg


----------



## lm2k (Nov 13, 2013)

@a_medico : amazing shot. liked the pattern and selective colouring(i guess?).
@rickenjus :First one is out of focus. second and third one need a bit corrections.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12702&d=1384350364
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12703&d=1384350367



                 If u are biginer then there is not much wrong with these shots u posted. u just need to keep practicing.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2013)

@rickenjus  bro keep practicing and find better subjects around 

I have not yet taken any superb shot with 150-500 ...sharing some of the pics I took
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-HAONwQUia08/UoTbHdMWWdI/AAAAAAAAJY8/v2hv4mV0EAM/w1025-h642-no/DSC_0020.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-hcgTx-RYxf8/UoTbw42_GdI/AAAAAAAAJZc/1CZXNdwpYBo/w963-h642-no/DSC_0073.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-PMuBkvXVWco/UoTb9pf59aI/AAAAAAAAJZk/FfJsXqrXrws/w963-h642-no/DSC_0075.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/--Szm3YIulmc/UoTcPyPv77I/AAAAAAAAJZs/MX7EaZ2wcfI/w963-h642-no/DSC_0083.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-LYuKK9koMyU/UoTchF-FojI/AAAAAAAAJZ8/kYQyR2pyRds/w963-h642-no/DSC_0092_2.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-5oIswl7hcBU/UoTcp2mD1uI/AAAAAAAAJaE/jf-7EfOcdbk/w963-h642-no/DSC_0095_2.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-QU26z-1bZos/UoTbYCKhfPI/AAAAAAAAJZM/Lvz5T7i8v_w/w1027-h642-no/DSC_0036.jpg

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Kl_lbcplktk/UoTbAhSVbLI/AAAAAAAAJY0/42FgKW85YPA/w1025-h642-no/DSC_0017.JPG

BTW I find ACDSee 5 much easier to use then lightroom


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 14, 2013)

^ How much did that lens cost btw ? :>


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2013)

I bought it used for 35k ..new one cost almost 65k 70k ....mine is 2 years old but work great


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 14, 2013)

@lm2k.. well thank you .. yes I am a beginner..  but actually 1st was done out of foucs intentionly, cuz I wanted to get it the way it is..... and for 2nd one I wanted to get the girl(my sis)  and the window, I like it that way and same for last.. 
 but thanks for your tips and your corrected pics are quite good nd I got your point "to isolate object/subject for surrounding/distration" 


@sujoyp- okay bro I'll try..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 15, 2013)

@rickenjus- Thanks.
Did you use flash in the 2nd pic ?

@sujoyp - The flower photos are great.  I like the woodpecker ? (the 3rd bird)


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2013)

Sujoy, Flowers are better, bird photographs really not good.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 15, 2013)

rickenjus said:


> but thanks for your tips and your corrected pics are quite good nd I got your point "to isolate object/subject for surrounding/distration"


M glad u got my point and I would like to see more from you.

@sujoyp : the wood peacker shot and the flower just above it, both are lovely.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2013)

@nac I am trying for good birding...and I am sure I will get better chance in December...this was just my 1st attempt 

@gen thanks...yes its woodpecker 

@im2k thanks


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 15, 2013)

@Gen.Libeb - yes..

@lm2k - thanks..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 16, 2013)

Awesome pics sujoy, specifically the woodpecker. Good colors, nice bokeh and great subject. 

Stuge, please post some tuts for some of your night shots (on flickr). They are absolutely brilliant


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks @amlan ...I have promised myself to get much better shots next time  ...I am bit disappointed by these actually


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 16, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> thanks @amlan ...I have promised myself to get much better shots next time  ...I am bit disappointed by these actually



Disagree. Very impressive flowers. That bokeh is so creamy


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2013)

@pranav thanks...yes flowers came good...but those I could have taken by any of my other lens too like ..55-200 VR , 55m micro 2.8 or my tammy 17-50 2.8 
The real purpose of lugging this 2.2 KG combo is to take good bird pictures  soo need to work hard


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ But getting good pictures is also a matter of luck. You can see the potential of the lens in the flower shots, but birds, you cant get them tp pose for you


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2013)

he he he yaah right  ...need to do more hard work on birding ...waiting for december


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ But getting good pictures is also a matter of luck. You can see the potential of the lens in the flower shots, but birds, you cant get them tp pose for you



I don't believe the luck part. I guess most great photographers have a vision of what to get in their shots & the technical knowledge to get it correct on their first attempt rather than going out and shooting 20 shots and choosing the best one.

As for the awesome animal/birds/lightning pictures we see, I believe people have spent a lot of time patiently waiting for the correct shot.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I don't believe the luck part. I guess most great photographers have a vision of what to get in their shots & the technical knowledge to get it correct on their first attempt rather than going out and shooting 20 shots and choosing the best one.
> 
> As for the awesome animal/birds/lightning pictures we see, I believe people have spent a lot of time patiently waiting for the correct shot.



Animal pictures are waht I was talking about, since Sujoy is birding. There is no way to get them to behave the way you want generally. You could be just increasing your chanes by going on a safari or something, but there is a big chunk of luck involved.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 17, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Animal pictures are waht I was talking about, since Sujoy is birding. There is no way to get them to behave the way you want generally. You could be just increasing your chanes by going on a safari or something, but there is a big chunk of luck involved.



I have to disagree with this. The reason very few people get good action photos of birds/animals is because most people dont want to get down and dirty.

My friend regularly visits mangaljodi in orissa( bird haven for migratory birds) and his passion causes him to relentlessly pursue great bird pics(flying, eating). His knees/elbow becomes grazed and sometimes bloodstained. Of course he has the amazing nikon 300mm F4 , helps in Af

Animals/ birds are such nimble creatures that often something interesting is going on. It depends on your patience really to study their behavior and shoot thousands of pics to ensure few awesome pics.

However if you are talking about extraordinary moment pics which get showcased in NG magazine, yeah luck is defimitely involved


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2013)

yes some luck is involved and ability is always needed


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2013)

Sujoy apart from the first one I liked all of them TBH.Great work and the flowers are awesome.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 18, 2013)

Here's another attempt at cinematic style colouring. 

I was surprised I got a usable pic at ISO 5000  & 1/125 sec. 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2814/10918962603_247a0304bf_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2013)

thanks @inci 

hmm good work gen...ISO 5000 is too high


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 20, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> hmm good work gen...ISO 5000 is too high


Thanks.   But had no other option, had to keep the ISO high at that shutter speed. It still wasn't still fast enough to freeze the action, her hands have blur.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2013)

yaah...stage shows are difficult to capture blur free ...idle will be a 105mm f2.8 or 85mm f1.4 with a full frame at maybe ISO 6400


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 22, 2013)

Posting here after a long time.
Shot of an about to bloom orange chrysanthemum
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7431/10989494195_afee13ae29_z.jpg
The Winter Chrysanth by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Nov 22, 2013)

good shot @cyberkid do a little post processing and it should look even better.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2013)

yaah abhidev is right...do some post procesing .....it will definitely look much better


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks abhidev & sujoyp for your comments.  Can you guys please suggest what should I specifically work around in PP?
My idea is to post what comes out of the camera, just ensuring that it looks closest to the original one.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2013)

no no its not about close to original pic its about looking closest to the moment u captured...the light, brightness, contrast u saw with ur naked eyes when you shot


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> no no its not about close to original pic its about looking closest to the moment u captured...the light, brightness, contrast u saw with ur naked eyes when you shot


That's what I meant with "closest to the original one" - The one that's there in real.


----------



## Stuge (Nov 25, 2013)

GLOw

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5497/11003701755_f8642cfecf_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2013)

superb star trail stuge ....can you give a short tutorial on star trail ....I am not able to do it even with long exposure


----------



## satinder (Nov 25, 2013)

Good Captures !


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 25, 2013)

@Stuge - Thats a great photo.

Where's everyone else..   Too little new photos for the last few weeks.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice photo stuge


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @Stuge - Thats a great photo.
> 
> Where's everyone else..   Too little new photos for the last few weeks.



I have left my cam at home thinking my current project may end in november but sadly I will go back home in christmas 

Soo no DSLR for 2 months for me


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have left my cam at home thinking my current project may end in november but sadly I will go back home in christmas
> 
> Soo no DSLR for 2 months for me



Too bad. 
So new photos in Christmas time.

My last weeks attempt at nature photos was a big fail.  Here are a couple of them. 
I thought it was a good chance to take long exposure photos as the light was low.
Both of them were shot at f/8, 2 sec exposure & ND filter.  
Please critique. What went wrong ?

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2830/11061906916_da3752930e_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3726/11053671173_2366334411_b.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 26, 2013)

^ Nice shots.

But I believe the ND filter is the culprit.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 26, 2013)

gen, I believe, both are quite good shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2013)

@gen what is that red tint all over the leaves and branches...and y did u use ND filter?? purpose ?
2nd one is fine I think...not bad


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 26, 2013)

@pranav0091, CyberKID,  sujoyp - Thanks for the feedback.



sujoyp said:


> @gen what is that red tint all over the leaves and branches


Probably sunlight, If you are asking about the 2nd one.



sujoyp said:


> y did u use ND filter?? purpose ?
> 2nd one is fine I think...not bad


I wanted to get the smooth water look (no ripples). That's why the 2 sec shutter speed & ND filter.

I'm thinking  may be trees/plants are not good subjects for long exposure,even a little wind might be causing a blurry effect & not got a sharp pic.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2013)

no gen I am talking about the 1st pic the left side tree branches are all red...that i can see from this pic....then I open that in flickr and to my horror what happened to that pic ???

those are all strange details of tree top even right side tree is looking strange....water is great but tree produced some strange details.

maybe as u said due to movement of leaves while long exposure it happened.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2013)

Another of my shot.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7336/11082916043_cb3b0085ff_z.jpg
The Midday Flower cropped by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## lm2k (Nov 27, 2013)

@Stuge : Awesome startrails.
@CyberKID : Nice flower, but i also see many leaves and one pot in the background.

some of mine. didnt get chance to click any this month
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3707/9716253704_98620a259a_z.jpg
Sx150is 
Settings: 1/640 ƒ/3.4 ISO 80 Fl:28mm(35 mm Eq)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/9713019953_3ce351ec38_z.jpg
Sx150is 
Settings: 1/125 ƒ/4 ISO 200 Fl:65mm(35 mm Eq)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7411/9523925420_5a8b5dc179_z.jpg
Sx150is 
Settings: 1/500 ƒ/5 ISO 80 Fl:124mm(35 mm Eq)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2013)

nice flower im2k ....is that a real insect ...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 28, 2013)

@lm2k - I like the first 2,  whats that thing in the 2nd pic ?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 28, 2013)

@lm2k: Couldn't have done anything for those leaves or those pots (actually there are two of them in the background).  Maybe, next time, I'll try secluding the subjects away from such distractions.
BTW, your Portulaca too has come out great.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 28, 2013)

@sujoyp and @Gen.Libeb:Thnx, It is some kind of a catterpillar, I found it on one of my rose plant.

@CyberKID:Thnx. and thnx for the name, i didnt knew it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 28, 2013)

@Abhinav: that is an amazing startrails pic .... as are all the others you've put up. You really do need to give us a tutorial of these sometime 

BTW, was reading up a bit about lenses ever since I heard that Sujoy got that huge bazooka of a lens, and found this really great video about how a lens affects portraits (which we'll all end up shooting for our friends, family, SO etc.)

so check this out, gist is that you should shoot with something like a 135mm for best effects 

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRoqNx9rlVA#t=339[/youtube]
How Lens Focal Length Shapes the Face & Controls Perspective: A Lighting Tutorial - YouTube


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2013)

its 135mm on full frame...soo that makes 85mm on crop sensor  thats what most people use for portraits  85mmf1.8 is very popular


----------



## lm2k (Nov 29, 2013)

here is another comparison
Untitled Document

i find not much difference beyond 100mm except increase inpincushion distortion.
but even for point and shoots, anything beyond 150mm(35mm eq) produces acceptable results, while wide angle like 28mm distorts or produces near-far effect where the object near to the lens appears large and that object located even a little far appears too small.
what about others which focal length do you guys use for portrature?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 29, 2013)

Till now i was shooting at the highest focal length, but for a different reason. I wanted the shallow depth of feild that came with a long focal length. Didn't know that shape also changes 

My kit lens is 50mm at the top, ie 75mm in 35 equvi, so i guess its good enough. Will be hard to use a bounce flash at this distance though


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2013)

I use my 17-50 for portraits too...50mm prime become 75-80mm and that needs lots of space for full body..impossible in my small studio  ...soo I use 35mm-50mm DX for most shots


----------



## lm2k (Nov 29, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Till now i was shooting at the highest focal length, but for a different reason. I wanted the shallow depth of feild that came with a long focal length. Didn't know that shape also changes


 Same with me too. But not necessary to stick to the rule, for taking environmental portraits sometimes it wide angle is also useful.

@sujoyp: I had read somewhere that 80/85 mm(prime with wide aperture) lens is ideal, by using zoom lens somehow we dont get that much aperture . there should be some increase in zoom lens with reduction in aperture.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 29, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @sujoyp: I had read somewhere that 80/85 mm(prime with wide aperture) lens is ideal, by using zoom lens somehow we dont get that much aperture . there should be some increase in zoom lens with reduction in aperture.



Actually the 50mm is closest to what your eye actually sees, with an aperture of roughly f/2.8 (need to check this). This is for a full frame sensor, a sensor like mine is an APSC that means it has a crop factor of round 1.5. So for me 50mm at full frame equivalent is 50/1.5 or 32 odd mm. Means that if i want a click similar to what a full frame 50mm will shoot i need to shoot at 32mm

There are telephotos that have a very fast (large opening) aperture but they are usually more expensive. Also since aperture is shown as f/some no where f is focal length so a 200mm at f/5.6 is way larger than a 50 mm at even /2.8. So, many people just look at the fstop value and feel the aperture is smaller in telephoto lenses


----------



## lm2k (Nov 29, 2013)

izzikio_rage said:


> Actually the 50mm is closest to what your eye actually sees, with an aperture of roughly f/2.8 (need to check this). This is for a full frame sensor, a sensor like mine is an APSC that means it has a crop factor of round 1.5. So for me 50mm at full frame equivalent is 50/1.5 or 32 odd mm. Means that if i want a click similar to what a full frame 50mm will shoot i need to shoot at 32mm
> 
> There are telephotos that have a very fast (large opening) aperture but they are usually more expensive. Also since aperture is shown as f/some no where f is focal length so a 200mm at f/5.6 is way larger than a 50 mm at even /2.8. So, many people just look at the fstop value and feel the aperture is smaller in telephoto lenses



Regarding the crop factor , i knew it; but the second point about aperture was something i never thought about. If this is also true with point and shoots then at 336mm[35mm eq](in case of sx150is) the lens must ofer aperture wide enough to try something like this
*www.diyphotography.net/files/images/bokeh_heart.jpg
*www.diyphotography.net/files/images/353392636_30c215ff3d.jpg
May be a test.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 29, 2013)

f stop depends on the focal length, and its for a good reason that they are great indicators of the light grabbing ability of a lens - the size opening of the diaphragm is useful for comparison only with respect to the angle of view of the lens (ie, the focal length)

"a 200mm at f/5.6 is way larger than a 50 mm at even /2.8" - while this is physically true, AFAIK, the smaller f numbered lens will be letting in more light (thus faster) IRRESPECTIVE of focal length (because its already taken care of  inside the ratio)

Think of it as the circular cross section of a cone. While the area of the circle can vary depending on where you bisect it, the equations that describe the bounds of the cone dont - ie, the cone remains the same for a given f number - and therefore the light capturing ability too.

In short lower the f number, faster the lens, irrespective of focal length.
The 50mm f/2.8 is easily a few times faster than the 200mm f/5.6.
Thats what I know, if I am wrong I'll be glad to be corrected


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2013)

guys what I have studied about portrait photography is almost for full frame...

The thumb rule for just portrait thats head shots is 85mm @f5.6 this will create enough DOF to keep focus on everything on the model and 85mm will be enough for background blurring.

if u convert this to DX it may look like 50mm@f4 ....

in zoom lens with fixed aperture I dont think aperture changes much ...its the advantage...but its tru that zoom lens have more distortion in images...u need to check that.


----------



## lm2k (Nov 30, 2013)

@pranav0091 : yes, with decrease in f number like going from f2.8 to f5.6 with increase in focal length, the light intensity(amount of light) does decrease since it is a collective effect of lens and the aperture available.I was just talking about the opening of the the diaphragm alone.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 30, 2013)

lm2k said:


> @pranav0091 : yes, with decrease in f number like going from f2.8 to f5.6 with increase in focal length, the light intensity(amount of light) does decrease since it is a collective effect of lens and the aperture available.I was just talking about the opening of the the diaphragm alone.



Agree, but why would you be concerned about the absolute magnitude of the opening of the diaphragm ?
The f number describes the speed, and the focal length describes the usage. As a photographer, I am not sure why one would be concerned about the absolute size of the opening at all.

But on a purely technical level, yes, you are perfectly correct.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

aperture decreases in zoom lens from 2.8 to 5.6 ??? ...which lens you are talking about ...is it kit lens with variable aperture like f3.5-5 or u include the fixed aperture lens like 17-50 2.8 and 70-200 2.8 too in same theory

and when zoom lens have bigger aperture it obviously become big and may have bigger opening too ...thats coz you have to maintain bigger aperture.

lastly its very difficult to take good portrait at f2.8 or f1.8 most people shoot at f4 or f5.6


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Agree, but why would you be concerned about the absolute magnitude of the opening of the diaphragm ?
> The f number describes the speed, and the focal length describes the usage. As a photographer, I am not sure why one would be concerned about the absolute size of the opening at all.



When you hit the shutter button there are 3 things that happen, the diaphragm/shutter closes and opens up, the sensor starts recording the image and in case of an SLR the mirror flips out of the way to allow light to reach the sensor. 

The amount of light captured depends on 3 things, which most photographers jargonize as the triangle of exposure. The shutter speed shows how long the shutter remains open (1/60 is 1/60th of a second or 0.1 sec ). 

The f stop gives us the diameter of the opening (f/2.8 means that at 28mm focal length the diameter of the opening will be 10mm), this means that the higher the fstop or lower the so called fstop number, more light comes in if the shutter remains open for the same amount of time. This means that you can take the same pic with a much faster shutter speed and hence lenses with lower fstop numbers f/1.8 or even f/1.2 are called fast lenses. BTW the higher the aperture opening the bigger the lens needs to be and hence more glass, that is why photographers are so hung up on the term glass, viz "this is a better glass" "look at all that glass"

The third is the ISO, which basically means how much of the image the image is enhanced or guessed by the camera. A high ISO means that you can get the click with faster shutter speed but there will be less detail since most of the image is not captured, it's guessed by the camera. This is the same thing that happens when you increase the brightness of your image on a computer

A high gyan explanation of the above: *www.dpchallenge.com/tutorial.php?TUTORIAL_ID=45

An amazing simulator as to what settings do what : *www.canonoutsideofauto.ca/


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

I am not sure what u guys discussing ...can some one tell me the actual topic of discussion please ...I thought u were discussion something about portrait photography


----------



## lm2k (Nov 30, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Agree, but why would you be concerned about the absolute magnitude of the opening of the diaphragm ?



oh
to get these
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/11132863916_1396685899_z.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5488/11132866986_25221d5902_z.jpg
these are just for example i tried yesterday, didnt had those tiny festival lights.
how
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3725/11133011443_d89cd664c8_z.jpg
if i knew the diameter of the iris opening roughly , max diameter of the external shape<iris opening.
long time ago i had seen such fotos somewhere and always wanted to try it and later learnd that external shape must be<iris thought it wud be possible only using a DSLR, later from this discussinn i got the idea to try it.

@sujoyp: i was talking in general about the lens aperture. I think the topic was portrature and focal length


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2013)

hmmm you guys are disussing as of we are discussing some optical physics project  

Soo after all those talking who tried shooting portraits actually  and trying the various 135mm, 85mm, 50mm and f2.8, f4 apertures 

@IM2K getting those shape is simple but focussing on something inbetween and getting that shape is difficult


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 1, 2013)

For those artistic projects, the general rule of thumb is that you should make the opening as small as you possibly can (Didnt know the limits wrt the iris, thanks  ). The heart already looks a bit too large to my eyes.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 1, 2013)

ok some more portrait photography gyan 

Portrait Photography Tips | Portrait Photography - YouTube


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2013)

Amlan I have seen almost 50+ videos of "How to take good portraits" "How to shoot portrait with single flash" "How to use reflectors" "How to use umbrellas" " How to make simple poses" etc  ....but shot only once after that...and pics were bit dark I would say (and I need a better model to try next time  )
The first 5 are with my home studio 
Flickr: sujoypp's Photostream


----------



## lm2k (Dec 1, 2013)

@pranav0091: exactly they it appears big because i cropped the pic.
@sujoyp: Nice work,in most of the pics posing is done nicely. About the shapes, i still have to do some more work on it.
@izzikio_rage : nice and short vid, very informative. thanx for sharing.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 3, 2013)

2 pages and no photo.  Posting a picture here.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7423/11176187916_ce32407cc6_b.jpg

These ads are making the photo look tiny


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome pic @gen


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 3, 2013)

thanks im2k 

@gen nice shot


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 4, 2013)

@ abhidev, sujoyp - Glad you liked it.


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2013)

Posting one after a long time. This was taken on the night of Diwali. No tripod, so placed the camera on a flat surface focusing the sky. Ultra Intervalometer (CHDK) used. Did some PP to enhance and to remove smoke.

*img837.imageshack.us/img837/5904/tjai.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 5, 2013)

nice composition nac ...would love if it had more of lights in the sky


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 6, 2013)

@nac - Thats nice.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2013)

Atlast got chance of birding

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7414/11383112226_07648ce2fb_z.jpg
DSC_0480 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3785/11383257213_9474980771_z.jpg
DSC_0466 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7388/11383199744_e9e464a349_z.jpg
DSC_0460 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7365/11383219174_2ffa2240db_z.jpg
DSC_0452 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7364/11383237024_7a16d11c76_z.jpg
DSC_0427 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/11383223215_5eed95417e_z.jpg
DSC_0424 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/11383243026_9f7c067ff1_z.jpg
DSC_0384-2 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3706/11383205483_24d7ac1975_z.jpg
DSC_0383 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2013)

Nice work Sujoy 

466 - Slightly out of focus. AF is tricky??? 
460 - Little work on gimp or PS would have helped to get the head look better. It's kinda look little under exposed. Yeah, dark head in well lit environment is little tough to get it right out of the camera. I guess you have tried... 
427 - The one I like most. cute pose... 
384-2 - Underexposed.
383 - Nice colour but other elements like dried buds and webs makes it not working.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 15, 2013)

@sujoyp - Nice Photos.  So you got your camera back ?? 
Where do you find these variety of birds to photograph, may be mention the names ? 

 I like 427 & 460 the best. The others could  had been great if they were sharper.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 15, 2013)

@nac  thanks nac 

466 is a 3 inch bird shot from 30 feet away...impossible to focus on just eyes...this is the best i can get 
460...I did no PP ...yaah u are right...maybe a little pp to remove shadow from head would be better
384-2 is also edited and I removed the shadows...but I thought increasing the exposure might also increase the intensity of background light...which will not look great anyhow

@gen ...yes I am back   I am back home town and hope will spend at least this winter here...got all these birds at nearby garden  

To get these shots I had to shoot at ISO 800 and f7.1 ...else pics were either too grainy at ISO1600-f8 or underexposed at ISO 400-f7.1


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2013)

466 is a 3 inch bird shot from 30 feet away...impossible to focus on just eyes...this is the best i can get 
I guessed it... But I thought DSLR would have enough AF points unlike our compacts 

384-2 is also edited and I removed the shadows...but I thought increasing the exposure might also increase the intensity of background light...which will not look great anyhow
It doesn't look that bad...

*imageshack.us/a/img856/5673/o0pz.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2013)

@nac its looking great  thanks


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 16, 2013)

@nac - Nice edit.

Just a random shot while going around.  I hate that I never see any clouds in winter.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5498/11275198043_bdc3cb0ff3_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice one Gen.  HDR would have helped to avoid blown out sky...


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 16, 2013)

After a looong break., back with these moody shots.. wondering why i've ignored sepia all these days.. 
btw guys, im becoming terrible at composition in PP, nothing is pleasing me..I need something better than the rule of thirds..any help?

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2852/11401763284_0f3f283e8e_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5478/11401761155_7c907643e8_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7417/11401781405_8fe6a62359.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2825/11401756196_8de87a6b2e_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7429/11401772144_01d03c1412.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/11401883113_c4092c4bbb.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2013)

@axelzdly1  ....hey I loved ur 1& 2 composition ...liked the 4th one too but didnt like b&w effect , compo is good


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 16, 2013)

@Thank you sujoyp.!
about the 4th one.., pure b/w seemed dull to me, so added a little masala !  lol, to da dustbin!


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 16, 2013)

Really nice pics there Sujoy 
Good to see the investment payoff. How about the moon now? 

@Vamsidhar : Nice pics 
Although , personally, I am not a big fan of large watermarks :>


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2013)

@pranav ...ok I will try moon next full moon day  lets see what u can view form here


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Atlast got chance of birding



Seems I didn't miss a lot. Great shots, Sujoy. I liked all of them, leaving aside that silhouette one. I'm not that big a fan of B/W photos.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks @cyberkid ...

I like to shoot at least one shot thats different ...soo shot this silhouette  this time I just neglected flowers


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 17, 2013)

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x800q80/856/o89o.jpg
evolution of nexus 
my frinds' G.nex, N4 & N5.
I know nothing much great


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2013)

BTW, who all are participating in Flickr's 12Days contest? Here: #Flickr12Days - Twelve days, twelve joyous winners


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

thanks cyberkid ...let me participate there for the 1st time  ...but will have to look for a pic or take something crazzy of my dog


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> thanks cyberkid ...let me participate there for the 1st time  ...but will have to look for a pic or take something crazzy of my dog


yes, Sujoy, your dog will make a perfect subject for the theme of the contest


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

yaah its about joy...let me make him more happy and see if he poses for me


----------



## nac (Dec 17, 2013)

Axel, Good IQ. Like the second one... 

Second last - Looks like a man from stone-age 

Kid, I don't know... If I get to click images suits the topic, I may participate.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2013)

nac said:


> Axel, Good IQ. Like the second one...
> 
> Second last - Looks like a man from stone-age
> 
> Kid, I don't know... If I get to click images suits the topic, I may participate.


I too wasn't finding it suitable for my taste/photography niche, but, when I saw the submissions including the flowery ones, I thought that I should participate too, just waiting to click a good one.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2013)

easiest model is a kid ...just make him happy and get the shot u always wanted ...later you may give him a chocolate


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2013)

A few of my shots: 
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-yKHen1wHips/UqNHz2vcwzI/AAAAAAAABII/bjXCj7XqWSM/w679-h509-no/IMG_20131204_121039.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-w3X0MPz09EE/UqNH2dHgm5I/AAAAAAAABIQ/WBapZ3kHvf4/w679-h509-no/IMG_20131204_121640.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 17, 2013)

nac said:


> Nice one Gen.  HDR would have helped to avoid blown out sky...


Thanks.

@axelzdly1- I really like the 4th one with big sun.

@CyberKID - Nice flowers


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 19, 2013)

@pranav0091 - Thank you!

@nac -thanks nac! haha, sure looks evil 
@gen.libeb -my fav one..noticed that buffalo skull? got an eerie feeling evrytime I was trying to move it..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 22, 2013)

axelzdly1 said:


> @gen.libeb -my fav one..noticed that buffalo skull? got an eerie feeling evrytime I was trying to move it..


Didn't figure it was a buffalo skull.

Latest one.
Wasn't sure about the building in there.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7384/11482801024_fa8bd033e3_b.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Nice pic, Gen.

I can already sense that at a long exposure with black glass on this location would look surreal... especially on a rainy/foggy evening. 

Anybody here uses/has experience with ND filters by any chance?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Pranav,  
I'm interested in ND filter too, but I doubt I can put one on a p&s.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2013)

I too dont have much knowledge about ND filters ...just know that its used to reduce the shutterspeed in broad daylight


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

Photos making good use of ND filter, in case anyone's interested too.

 9 or 10 stop ND photos - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## srkmish (Dec 23, 2013)

@Gen : Very nice shot. I feel this location with a late dusk scene( Sky all red) and HDR( to capture full range) would be great.  Especially if you can get someone to sit on the rocks ( The human element adds a lot to an otherwise bland landscape shot).


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 23, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Didn't figure it was a buffalo skull.
> 
> Latest one.
> Wasn't sure about the building in there.


This one is a good shot, Gen. Liked it.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2013)

Few Photos from me....from my not so recent Puri trip
1.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/11516396643_4dcf4c4a5a_z.jpg
Serenity2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

2. Beach HDR. I liked how it came out with the effect.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2862/11516426873_e03220c95b_z.jpg
PuriBeachMorning_HDR_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

3. One more HDR. Evening sky
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3828/11516361844_f257908424_z.jpg
Puri__SKY_HDR by rH1twick, on Flickr

4.Early morning. The lamp-post became an obstacle but somehow adds value to the photo. What do you thinh?
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7387/11516357435_1d04922eed_z.jpg
MorningSky by rH1twick, on Flickr

5.Good vs. evil. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7402/11516398774_792f2b0114_z.jpg
EvilCloud by rH1twick, on Flickr

6.Evening time market on beach side
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2812/11516482096_c63cdec4a3_z.jpg
Evening market by rH1twick, on Flickr

7.The man from water!
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3675/11516444834_2962f763d6_z.jpg
BlueEvening_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

8.Blue evening. Could not remove the head in photoshop. Did not like the end product after cropping, so kept it.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/11516529146_4d0b0afb14_z.jpg
BlueEvening by rH1twick, on Flickr

9. Morning bliss
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5529/11516489104_dfcdf80085_z.jpg
TwoBoats5 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 23, 2013)

@rhitwick ...superb shots ...I liked the 4& 6 very much

Some of my shots
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/11518684515_3bd2a53e67_z.jpg
DSC_0621 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5473/11518798943_efdf192ef6_z.jpg
DSC_0617 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5474/11518775866_91c781d6dd_z.jpg
DSC_0596 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/11518753986_161d0831e2_z.jpg
DSC_0607 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2872/11518783426_04f79acda3_z.jpg
DSC_0015 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3774/11518647755_69ca9cbc9e_z.jpg
DSC_0013 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

Rhitwick, Choice of WB is not good, in my view. Try make better photographs. I see some are little soft... If you were shooting handheld at that low shutter speed, use tripod or something when using long shutter speed.

Gen, That would be better if there was little more space over the building. And FYI, your camera do have built in ND filter and since you are trying for smooth look, use smallest aperture possible. Don't mind about diffraction here, it would ruin the image (in this case) along with the ND filter. But don't expect longer shutter speed when you're pointing at *sun* 

Sujoy, The last one is very good  One of your best, IMO (it looks slightly tilted, I think. May be coz of wide angle). Again, I kinda feel the first four images are underexposed.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

@nac ...thanks ...I donno how everytime the pics seems underexposed ....yaah maybe bird in flight is underexposed but I dont find others even a bit underexposed ...keeping the fur details is needed even if I have to sacrifice a bit of light

ooh and last two are shot with mobile


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

I donno how everytime the pics seems underexposed  ...
May be you need add some punch.  When you are shooting next time, try few shots little over exposed. Just to share them with me 

ooh and last two are shot with mobile
Impressive IQ for a mobile camera.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 24, 2013)

@Rhitwick   The 2nd one is totally super.  
@sujoyp - Last cat is great. Bird flying is nice too, but why the lack of colours in the there. 
@srkmish,  @CyberKID - Thanks, glad you liked it.




nac said:


> Gen, That would be better if there was little more space over the building. And FYI, your camera do have built in ND filter and since you are trying for smooth look, use smallest aperture possible. Don't mind about diffraction here, it would ruin the image (in this case) along with the ND filter. But don't expect longer shutter speed when you're pointing at *sun*



Thanks for the comment, I agree about the space over the building.
I've used the built in ND filter but its not good enough for day time long exposure shots over 2-4 seconds (cloudy / no sun)  & useless for sunsets over the sea. (even at smallest aperture there's too much light for long exposure)


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

^



Spoiler



Come on, you were shooting when the sun was up.


 or did you see any long exposure shot when the sun was up in the sky 
 Did you try before sunrise or little after sunset, if you have then you are right. You need filter. If not, try and let us know.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

@nac ...next time I am getting overexposed shots for you   actually these are shot in RAW..let me send you the RAW file to you, then you decide


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 24, 2013)

nac said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, have tried when the sun is on the horizon at sunset but even then its too much light at lowest aperture for a smooth water effect at the sea.   It'd need atleast 12-15 seconds I guess (not sure).

I've posted a 2 sec daytime shot before a few pages back (#8478), but the light was low that time & the water there was quite calm too.


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

^ Okie...

I remember there was a member on the other forum. He did few long exposure photographs little after sunset (the topic was something like spring/winter/summer evening in bangalore. I don't remember exactly and it was roughly two years ago. So the thread would have likely been removed already. We can't find it even if we want to). If I remember correct, there was no mentioning of any filters and the exposure was between 2-4 minutes. He could barely see things in front of him and there was no sun at all just those orange colours (after glow). Those images were stunning. So the reason for me assuming that you could do the same with your S110.



sujoyp said:


> @nac ...next time I am getting overexposed shots for you   actually these are shot in RAW..let me send you the RAW file to you, then you decide



 2/3rd would be fine I think. Just good enough to keep the subject's highlight intact.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

@nac if u want to try ur hand on those birds I am giving the RAW NEF file link

*skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=6AE59F0C456FB7C9%211579

*skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=6AE59F0C456FB7C9%211578


----------



## srkmish (Dec 24, 2013)

Sujoy, the last cat shot is really the best and very artistic.  The cat's expression remains an enigma ( Sad or vacant or tired? ) and the B/W goes very well with the mood.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2013)

thanks srkmish for liking the shot


----------



## nac (Dec 24, 2013)

^ Yeah, I tried it yesterday with the jpeg. I don't know whether I could make it better with the RAW. 

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/9977/larw.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2013)

thanks nac ...ur edited looks better...now I know how much exposed u want  today i have shot some green and blue bee eater..will post at night


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 25, 2013)

Got these christmas pics on sunday.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3803/11499758945_7f2ae17c81_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3786/11541987556_7acd6885d4_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2013)

Gen nice pic ...Christmas tree is beautiful

I dont know if I will be able to shoot anything today


----------



## rajat565 (Dec 25, 2013)

hello guys.
this is my effort
Flickr: rajat56525's Photostream

I am just beginning so be easy


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> now I know how much exposed u want



Infact, you have over exposed by 1/3 stop, but I don't know why I think it's little under exposed. 
You have cropped a lot, advantage of having lot of pixels. If the bird is up close, you would have gotten "the fur" details you want. I am expecting a nice and good bird photograph before you go back to work.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2013)

actually it was dull cloudy day and to get exposure right I required to increase the exposure a bit...I do it regularly

crop a lot  but that is to be done...I was 15-20 feet away and with my 500mm I could get only this result ...its almost not possible to go nearer 

today I shot in my home garden and I know they are better   will post at night
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are two birding shots I quickly snapped in the morning 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5506/11550889783_9a6c9f82c7_z.jpg
Green Bee eater by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5499/11550736724_2021cdcbe7_z.jpg
Blue bee eater by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Gen nice pic ...Christmas tree is beautiful
> I dont know if I will be able to shoot anything today


Thanks. 
May be something for new year ..

Nice bird pic, esp the first. You should try some selective noise reduction (see the grey part) & selective sharpening (eyes & beak).



rajat565 said:


> this is my effort
> 
> I am just beginning so be easy


The fireworks & water pics are great.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

thanks gen...I will try


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanx friends.

About WB....any tips on that? What my photo lacks and how can I improve it. 
And, its not always possible to use tripod (not carrying it always), so any tips to compensate that?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

ritwick I dont think there is anything particularly bad in any of ur pic technically ...maybe some are bit unnaturally bluish

I will say you should work on improving the composition...its more needed...
if tripod is not possible then solution is keep it on a rock and use wired or wireless trigger


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 26, 2013)

@rhitwick : very cool pics !! Those cloud effects look beautiful ! 

can anyone teach me ( or provide links) on how to enhance those effects on cloud ? 
like in this one ( from rhitwick's pic )
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2862/11516426873_e03220c95b_z.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> ritwick I dont think there is anything particularly bad in any of ur pic technically ...maybe some are bit unnaturally bluish


But, the blue is natural. This is how I got the pics. I just enhanced contrast and clarity in Photoshop.



> I will say you should work on improving the composition...its more needed...
> if tripod is not possible then solution is keep it on a rock and use wired or wireless trigger


Hmmm. Composition is natural. Either you have it or you don't. I try to observe photographs of other persons (specially newspapers) and try to imitate it.

I need to buy a trigger I guess. Don't have one yet.



ashs1 said:


> @rhitwick : very cool pics !! Those cloud effects look beautiful !
> 
> can anyone teach me ( or provide links) on how to enhance those effects on cloud ?
> like in this one ( from rhitwick's pic )
> *farm3.staticflickr.com/2862/11516426873_e03220c95b_z.jpg


The clouds are not edited. Its HDR, taken three shots and then used "Creative" settings in "Photomatix"

Even you can do that.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2013)

@sujoy: the two cat pics are amazing, very well composed, very nicely lit. Do you own both a dog and a cat? 
@rhitwhick : brilliant HDR shots, love the amazing clouds and the clarity of the people (usually they get blurred when you shoot HDRs)
@gen: i think your pics belong in the photo projects thread too


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

@rhitwick  if blue is natural maybe I didnt like the composition  I am saying just work upon composition and ur shots will look amazing

@izzikio thanks...I used to own a lots of cats...but after my dog came the cat world gradually decreased..no no my dog didnt killed them but chased them away ..and now only have 2 cats comming and going


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2013)

Get a mouse too .... saara tom and jerry gang ho jaayega


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2013)

Rhitwick,
Just these two things would help little to make images a little better. I hope you don't mind.

*Serenity2*
Shutter speed (0.4 sec) - It's pretty obvious this will result it motion blur if we take this handheld. Try as sujoy suggested. You can use self timer untill you buy remote trigger.

Aperture (f/5.6) - I think (vaguely remember) people use f/11 (around this no.) for landscape. You figure out what's working for you. I think f/5.6 is too large for landscape. In general people keep something in foreground to make the image look interesting. The tricky thing is focus, you have to keep the foreground subject to infinity in focus. For that you have to hyperfocal distance, dof and all. In this case, waves are blurred coz of DOF or because of both dof and long exposure.

WB - May be you chose an inappropriate WB or AWB, it's too bluish. If you were right and still it's too bluish, you have to warm it up a little bit.

Sujoy, Cute birds  and nicely exposed  Just a little warmer would be good, I think.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

Man those cloud pics are stunning.!!! For a moment I thought  they were manipulated using some effects. Some real nice , pro photography there.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 26, 2013)

nac said:


> Rhitwick,
> Just these two things would help little to make images a little better. I hope you don't mind.
> 
> *Serenity2*
> Shutter speed (0.4 sec) - It's pretty obvious this will result it motion blur if we take this handheld. Try as sujoy suggested. You can use self timer untill you buy remote trigger.


Agree. Its not always possible to find apt environment to help yourself. But, I'll keep that in mind. Thanx.



> Aperture (f/5.6) - I think (vaguely remember) people use f/11 (around this no.) for landscape. You figure out what's working for you. I think f/5.6 is too large for landscape.


The large aperture is intentional. I took few shots with low aperture but had to use flash. The images were taken at around 7.30 PM. I wanted to capture the whole beach with as much natural light I can get. So, large aperture and an unnatural color tone as background. 



> In general people keep something in foreground to make the image look interesting. The tricky thing is focus, you have to keep the foreground subject to infinity in focus. For that you have to hyperfocal distance, dof and all. In this case, waves are blurred coz of DOF or because of both dof and long exposure.


The only reason of blurred waves is the exposure. 0.4 sec is too long to capture a still wave.


> WB - May be you chose an inappropriate WB or AWB, it's too bluish. If you were right and still it's too bluish, you have to warm it up a little bit.


But I like the blue color I got! And, you are right in my cam AWB is selected. Is that not right?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2013)

Rhitwick: I personally like the blue color tone of your pictures. If you had access to a tripod you could have closed the aperture to f/7 or so and put a 10 odd sec exposure to completely make the waves like a foamy mist. This in no way says that what you did was not right, and the stunning pics speak for themselves 

Ok a few from my side too 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/11482681343_2dbf7c1b8c_c.jpg
With the hills as neighbours by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3834/11533937376_670e17b085_c.jpg
And what exactly were you doing? by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2013)

^ If you like the blue colour, it's fine. I have even tried different WB to get a different tone than actual. 

my cam AWB is selected. Is that not right?
Camera may not works always the way we want. You have a camera in which you can control it's behaviour. You can either pick your desire WB for the scene for jpeg or you can shoot RAW and edit them in PP.

Its not always possible to find apt environment to help yourself.
Yeah, true. There should be some consideration. No tripod, can't put our expensive gear in the sand. Only we can do is find a rock or stone or something to keep the camera stable, but not all the beaches have rocks. 

Amlan,
And what exactly were you doing?
He may not be Emraan, but he can give you a memorable one  Did you get it? 

Gen, I tried long exposure to see whether I could get some colours in the horizon before sunrise and also to see whether I could expose for 15 sec without blowing out the image. I tried it roughly 30-45 minutes before sunrise and I kept the aperture wide open. It's working gen. With ND filter on, you may able to do that even just few minutes before sunrise or may be even when sun starts to peek from behind the ocean. Good luck


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shot amlan ...but whats the idea behind a macro shot of camel    its soo close that I can count the hair on his mustach and beard


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 29, 2013)

@izzikio_rage   - How close were you from the camel ?

Ran out of ideas what to photograph this time. So tried some max zoom photos.

Used the Sony H55 after quite some time. Its still quite decent in good light.  
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5522/11620795376_61a4851ec8_b.jpg

S110 isn't the camera for birds,  This is cropped part of the photo at max zoom.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3716/11620377244_e4de5b6e44_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2013)

@gen bird is nice...dog dosnt seem to be happy u shooting his pic 

Some shots I took today ....went for a photo trekking 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5538/11627967234_fcd8555c12_z.jpg
DSC_0791 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3787/11628723056_aa11841b05_z.jpg
DSC_0796 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/11628161533_1e6f6755e9_z.jpg
DSC_0802 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2847/11628646906_f0b46626ea_z.jpg
DSC_0668 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7457/11628015303_8c7ae61534_z.jpg
DSC_0647 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5476/11627978833_6eab6b5c1d_z.jpg
DSC_0665 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 29, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> Nice shot amlan ...but whats the idea behind a macro shot of camel    its soo close that I can count the hair on his mustach and beard





Gen.Libeb said:


> @izzikio_rage   - How close were you from the camel ?



Was sitting on another camel when this one decided to poke its head at me. It was so close that it could have eaten my camera in a gulp  .


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2013)

Sujoy,those are nice, sharp clicks. Good composition too.


*Some random birds I happened to click recently:*

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/11628881795_318d0f17dd_o.jpg



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7370/11629116423_e608c8efdb_o.jpg



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2852/11629252144_ca1caba7bf_o.jpg



*farm3.staticflickr.com/2805/11629104313_32f1cb0240_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (Dec 30, 2013)

The last 3 posts with pictures are simply amazing 
I haven't seen these kind of birds or may be I just don't give much attention


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2013)

Medico, I like the black and white treatment.


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2013)

nac said:


> Medico, I like the black and white treatment.



Thanks. Wanted to highlight the ripples.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks medico ....I too liked the B&W with ripple

@Kaz thats the beauty of photography


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 30, 2013)

@sujoyp - The first bird photo is super. The others are nice too but  I'd have liked them better with a little more colour (saturation ?) & contrast,   but that's just my preference. 

@a_medico - Great photos, I like 3rd & 4th the best. What camera you using ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

@gen ...I think my D3100 is not sufficient for good birding...many of my friends said that I should upgrade to a better body to get contrasty and better focussed birds ...the pics from D3100 are soo low on contrast that after PP they look like this 

Will upgrade soon then will see


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice pics on this page, Sujoy,Medico 

@Sujoy: If you got RAW images might want to try editing them. Been experimenting with them a little lately and slowly getting the hang of the controls. Definitely a lot more options than editing jpeg


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2013)

@Gen - Canon 60D

@Sujoy - I believe you shot them with sigma 150-500. Probably Nikon company lens would give better results, rather than a camera change. Ofcourse higher camera will perform better. In the end it all boils down to how much you are ready to spend.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

yaah I too have started using RAW only ..coz I found that it takes same time to edit a RAW and a JPEG ...soo jumped the ship ...I have RAW files pranav at home...which one do you want to try 

@medico ...I know 300f4+tc gives better result coz its sharp at f4 and I am shooting these at f8-f10 with ISO 800-1600 ...I had to use lots of noise reduction ...but 300f4+tc combo cost 80k and my sigma cost me 35k ..huge difference in cost
but what I said is true...many birding guys told me that D3100 is not sufficient for birding due to slow focus speed and low on contrast in general shots ....I may just get Nikon D7000 if needed


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice... So I think my biggest achievement for this year is that I convinced a bunch of you amazing photographers to switch to RAW


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks amlan  but because of u now I had to get a external HDD too


----------



## a_medico (Dec 30, 2013)

^^ i just ordered 1TB from flipkart. Western Digital. Heard few good reviews. I don't shoot in RAW. Takes too much space. As on today, I am quite happy with the results of post processing on jpg in lightroom. I know I am missing many things while not shooting in RAW, but dont exactly know what/which. Things you don't know won't hurt you!


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2013)

medico actually I too used to neglect RAW ...but I saw editing jpeg and RAW just takes same time...and I dont store the original RAW files yet...just dump everything at one place ...soo the external HDD of WD


----------



## srkmish (Dec 30, 2013)

*ppcdn.500px.org/56393480/3ce9b1f5c4e875247bcd812c9b3fddffa946d59a/4.jpg



  Resting
  by
  srikant mishra


----------



## pranav0091 (Dec 30, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yaah I too have started using RAW only ..coz I found that it takes same time to edit a RAW and a JPEG ...soo jumped the ship ...I have RAW files pranav at home...which one do you want to try
> 
> @medico ...I know 300f4+tc gives better result coz its sharp at f4 and I am shooting these at f8-f10 with ISO 800-1600 ...I had to use lots of noise reduction ...but 300f4+tc combo cost 80k and my sigma cost me 35k ..huge difference in cost
> but what I said is true...many birding guys told me that D3100 is not sufficient for birding due to slow focus speed and low on contrast in general shots ....I may just get Nikon D7000 if needed



I'd like 802 and 647 as RAW if possible.

The sad thing is that for the last few months all I have been doing here is just commenting 
I am looking for a good walkaround lens (something along the likes of the Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC Macro OS HSM review: Digital Photography Review) for the time I will get a bike in a few months and *hope* to wander off a bit and need a single lens to carry around. Any suggestions (I have nearly given up shooting for the time being) ?

If somebody here doesnt mind explaining, how much of a difference in IQ are we talking about between Sujoy's D3100 and a possible higher end upgrade, the lens being kept constant ? I understand that there is surely going to be difference, but is it enough to be a gamechanger in photographs without having to pixel peep - in this case , contrast ?


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2013)

These are likely to be my last clicks of the year. Shot early in the morning.

*imageshack.us/a/img41/9246/1l0a.jpg


*imageshack.us/a/img9/57/1sle.jpg


I think the second shot I forgot to change the focus, it was set in MF. I thought of increasing the exposure and get some shadow details, but later I decided to leave it as it was.

Please do C & C.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

@nac 1st one is good composition...2nd one looks without a subject...what to look in that 

@pranav ....it all depend on ur budget ....Sigma 18-250 HSM OS is good one...Tamron 18-270 VC PZD is also good ...Nikon 18-200 AFS VR is also best among them.
If u dont have budget then get Nikon 18-105 AFS VR ...its a good alround lens

About D3100 vs higher end DSLR  ...IQ doesnt change ...but faster focus, 16 Bit RAW , more fps certainly helps in birding...I had hard time shooting birds in flight coz I had only 3.5 fps ...most pic came out of focus
if u shoot raw all the time it dosnt matter much in other situation ....contrast of picture also depends on lens ...but I have seen many reviews of D3100 and know that it produce bit low in contrast pics


----------



## srkmish (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Sujoy, my friend shoots exclusively with D3100 and 300 mm Prime and his bird shots are excellent. Have a look. I think the Sigma lens cant compete with a prime lens with regards to details and sharpness

Flickr: Abinash Dhal


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

excellent shots by ur friend ...actually higher body is long time pending for me ...I always wanted better grip, more controls and motor inside also ability to meter AIS lens , pentaprism...I will surely jump to 300 prime someday...but now its turn of DSLR upgrade


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 31, 2013)

nac said:


> These are likely to be my last clicks of the year. Shot early in the morning.
> 
> I think the second shot I forgot to change the focus, it was set in MF. I thought of increasing the exposure and get some shadow details, but later I decided to leave it as it was.
> 
> Please do C & C.



To be honest, I don't like both.  There's nothing interesting in both of them to look at. You got the moon but its so small but framing between the trees is nice. 

Your pics remind me of an edit I made I ended up not liking.  I was not sure what I wanted to get with this one.
*imageshack.us/a/img577/5518/hzlu.jpg


@srkmish - Those bird pics are too good.


----------



## kaz (Dec 31, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Hi Sujoy, my friend shoots exclusively with D3100 and 300 mm Prime and his bird shots are excellent. Have a look. I think the Sigma lens cant compete with a prime lens with regards to details and sharpness
> 
> Flickr: Abinash Dhal



But, Flickr says its a D5100  And no doubt the shots are great..


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2013)

@Kaz good point


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 31, 2013)

@sujoy: if FPS is an imp consideration then do give the mirrorless cameras a consideration. Mine gives a crazy 9 odd fps at it's burst shooting mode, which fills the buffer in round 4 sec. After which it slows depending on how fast your card is.


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Gen, Sujoy. 

what to look in that
The intention was keeping the nice blue starry sky as the subject. I get your point.

You got the moon but its so small but framing between the trees is nice. 
Your pics remind me of an edit I made I ended up not liking.  I was not sure what I wanted to get with this one.
I manipulated to get the moon bigger, but it didn't come out good. 
In fact your editing was nice. Is that a composite?


----------



## srkmish (Dec 31, 2013)

kaz said:


> But, Flickr says its a D5100  And no doubt the shots are great..



The news ones he is shooting via D5100 i think. But all his photos taken with D3100 are excellent as well. Especially the 3rd one is fabulous. Examples below

Just Landed.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Common Kingfisher | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
I Can Fly and Shout.. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Whiskered Tern | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Breakfast Time | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


  *ppcdn.500px.org/56392872/5a21aa3eaec7dca245be4712c0fbd6335198b69a/4.jpg



  Lonely Shore
  by
  srikant mishra


  *ppcdn.500px.org/56395848/148fea1ebc4457ee79eb015f3cabdf243d0c09ab/4.jpg




  *ppcdn.500px.org/56395848/148fea1ebc4457ee79eb015f3cabdf243d0c09ab/4.jpg



  Macrocosm
  by
  srikant mishra


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 1, 2014)

nac said:


> I manipulated to get the moon bigger, but it didn't come out good.
> In fact your editing was nice. Is that a composite?



Now you got to post first new year pics.
Its a single photo. The skylights & stars are created in photoshop.


@srkmish - The sunset is looking nice.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 1, 2014)

*ppcdn.500px.org/56853748/0eab182fb06cc233867bdf531513d85e53d5faba/4.jpg



  Bloom
  by
  srikant mishra


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2014)

Srkmish, You seem to be using lot of cameras... SX50, 550D, HX20... any more than that...  You have some nice collection in your photostream. Good work 



Gen.Libeb said:


> Now you got to post first new year pics.


Did you mean me?
I did go out to take some good photographs. But things didn't panned out as I expected it to be. I didn't get attend any party last night, so I was out in the public place. First, I was shooting in a bridge. Patrol police came and asked me to leave the place. Then I got my vehicle off the road and trying to get some nice bokeh, then two drunkards came in and I had to leave the place. Then I didn't feel like shooting after that and came home.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 2, 2014)

nac said:


> Srkmish, You seem to be using lot of cameras... SX50, 550D, HX20... any more than that...  You have some nice collection in your photostream. Good work



thnks nac.i sold off my 550d actually. realized i dint wnt to lug around a dslr everywhere. HX20 is my fav cam and gives me vry good iq and not to mention, easily pocketable. im planning on selling off sx50 after 2 months only as the AF at the tele end is poor and im not really njoying chasing birds as half of my photos become OOF. have heard of good reviews of fuji hs50 for birding. might buy that next


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2014)

@srkmish ur sunset was good ..

@nac bad experience u got ...anyways that was past year


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

srkmish said:


> tHX20 is my fav cam and gives me vry good iq and not to mention, easily pocketable. im planning on selling off sx50 after 2 months only as the AF at the tele end is poor and im not really njoying chasing birds as half of my photos become OOF. have heard of good reviews of fuji hs50 for birding. might buy that next



I can see nice dynamic in "gay abandon", "enchanted sunset" 

Reviews of SX50 was much better than HS50. If you're not happy with SX50, it's less likely that you will like HS50 or the difference won't be massive to worth the switch. I get it, lens is little faster and phase detection. If you're serious in getting a new bridge, better try your hands on before buying.



sujoyp said:


> @nac bad experience u got ...anyways that was past year



Yeah, there are lot more new years gonna come in my life. I will get an opportunity to shoot then...


----------



## srkmish (Jan 3, 2014)

nac said:


> I can see nice dynamic in "gay abandon", "enchanted sunset"
> 
> Reviews of SX50 was much better than HS50. If you're not happy with SX50, it's less likely that you will like HS50 or the difference won't be massive to worth the switch. I get it, lens is little faster and phase detection. If you're serious in getting a new bridge, better try your hands on before buying.



Actually now that G1x is available for 26-27k , i have dropped the idea of HS50. An APSC sensor pocketable camera. Life cant get better. Will be putting up sale thread for SX50  .


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

^ It's good to hear that you are considering G1X when there is a popular model RX100 is out there are selling at similar price range.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 3, 2014)

G1x sensor is still quite large as compared to RX100. Plus i am fan of post processing . So those RAW images that G1x gives me , i will have more details to work with as compared to RX100 and not to mention, low light photos will be better as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2014)

canon G1x for 27k ...hmmm interesting  

But I still dont think its worth it...it have a fixed  28-112mm equivalent lens attached with f2.8 - 5.6 


> It offers a 28-112mm-equivalent focal length range, and in terms of depth of field and background blur, behaves much as an F5.2 - F11 optic would on a full frame camera.


as said by dpreview

at 50mm its f4.5 and at 85mm its f5.6 ....its like a hifi P&S again


but yes its a better alternative to people want to buy a dslr and fit a 18-200 or 18-105 lens all the time


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

^ RX100 would be like f/4.9 - f/13.4 on a FF. Pretty close...

I like to have good burst speed in my camera which Canon doesn't offer but I like the high ISO performance and VF of Canon which Sony doesn't offer. So it's a matter of priority. Nikon DSLR user wants to own RX100 and ex-Canon DSLR user wants to own G1X. 

Do you think you will be OK with the camera which doesn't have VF after you have been with one for few years.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2014)

errr I dont want to dump my DSLR ...just want a 2nd small camera which could take quality pics...and which I can take to temples, church, museums...and which other people can use to take my pics too  where most can not handle a dlsr..and take blurry outoffocus shots of me 


nac where did u get that RX100 is f4.9-f13.4 data...its not in dpreview..please give link

BTW RX100 is f3.5 at 50mm and f4.5 @85mm


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah, I know you are not going to dump DSLR. I asked you because, after I tried my hands on with D90 even I really like to have OVF.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 4, 2014)

Sujoy, you might want to consider a mirrorless. That way you won't need 2 cams. It'll be an upgrade to your existing 3100 and can be a simple hassle free cam that others can shoot with (heck you can remote control the shots on your mobile), its compact, the burst mode is super fast, the new ones have phase detect focus for fast focus and its compact to carry. 

The downside is no ovf, lenses need adapters or you buy the expensive sony lenses.


----------



## nac (Jan 4, 2014)

^ You cant talk him out of it by saying burst speed, faster AF and all... He has invested a lot in Nikkor lenses. He will consider only when Nikon introduces a APS-C or FF CSC with the same F mount.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2014)

Nac is very right ...now I have 6 lenses and a flash all for nikon only ...Hope nikon come with something better then those J1, J2 and V1, V2...I would certainly consider it 

I want to own a fujifilm X20 like device someday ...which is small , pocketable, large sensor , premium look, fast ..28-112 f2-2.8 lens ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

---------------------------------------------------------------
3 shots from today morning

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3797/11767160235_2a2ca9d205_z.jpg
DSC_0825 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2822/11767400563_f8b793b5e2_z.jpg
DSC_0826 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7425/11767389223_dac727ac9e_z.jpg
DSC_0834 by sujoyp, on Flickr

some flowers I edited after a week 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3824/11769680136_0d4800f4a5_z.jpg
DSC_0704 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5526/11768935715_86676e5d58_z.jpg
DSC_0694 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3713/11769198873_af847e1835_c.jpg
DSC_0685 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 5, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> 3 shots from today morning



Nice. I like the 1st & last 2 the most.  The last photo is too good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks @gen


----------



## srkmish (Jan 5, 2014)

I liked the rose ones. The bud one is to good. The first bird photo , is that shot through a window?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

@srkmish thanks for liking ...yes that shot is taken from window grill coz that bird is very alert ...the moment it sees me with this big black canon like lens it just fly away even before pointing at it...soo had to hide


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2014)

Sujoy, Bird 1 and 2 and flower 1 are awesome. 

Bird 3 and flower 2 are good but the above three stole the post.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks Nac ....I really love both my rose shots this time 

2nd rose is soo complete and perfect ....never shot something like that before


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2014)

6 days into the new year and I haven't got a single decent shot yet, so I'll post what I have now.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5491/11780264595_e8d29f3e61_b.jpg

This was a result of a failed attempt to freeze moving vehicles. I had to be happy with this & some post processing.
*imageshack.us/a/img842/4116/oux9.jpg

I saw this while going this around so this was again a chance to repeat this kind of shot. This time ISO - 6400  @ 1/160 sec.     
*imageshack.us/a/img809/6555/7u1m.jpg

I want to  get some decent street  night shots but haven't yet been able to foresee what kind of photo  I want to get.
*imageshack.us/a/img513/2744/aqzw.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 6, 2014)

Gen that 1st shot is awesome...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup, the first shot is amazing. Did you give it an HDR treatment ? since I can't seem to figure out how the tree could be so well lit when the sky looks like a dusk sky. But whatever the reason, that's a great shot. 

For traffic shots you might want to give trails or very low POV shots (cam almost touching the road) a go.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 6, 2014)

1st shot is too good. Storm's coming mr wayne


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 6, 2014)

@sujoyp, izzikio_rage, srkmish  - Thanks , glad you guys like it. 

@srkmish - "Storm's coming mr wayne" - mean what ?

@izzikio_rage - Not HDR but its a composite of 2.  I haven't yet figured to create a HDR without generating a lot of noise. 
Night Street photography is something I want to try but I feel very awkward, I am the only one with camera in hand & people  give those stares like I'm doing something weird.


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2014)

Gen, You have unique using of WB in your picture... 

What's the resolution gen, it seems wider than 16:9.


----------



## srkmish (Jan 7, 2014)

@gen: the mood of the pic is like an impending storm. And in TDKR, selina says to bruce " storm's coming mr wayne"


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2014)

nac said:


> Gen, You have unique using of WB in your picture...
> 
> What's the resolution gen, it seems wider than 16:9.



The WB, was auto for all. Later in PP, I was trying to get a cinematic colouring look for the last 3.  There the aspect ratio is  2.35:1  not including the black bars.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 8, 2014)

sujoyp: the red rose shot(the last one) is soo nice, i really liked it most.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 8, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/11820509434_37a16d8af9_c.jpg
Lamps in the breeze by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/11597680936_03a49f3a62_c.jpg
Early morning jogs by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks @im2k 

@amlan ...liked both shots


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice work Amlan


----------



## abhidev (Jan 8, 2014)

Awesome first shot @gen
Great bird shots @sujoy
Good shots @amlan


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good shots @Amlan and Sujoy


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 9, 2014)

@izzikio_rage - Both are great. I like the way the 2nd one looks so super sharp.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks @pranav and abhidev


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks everyone ... Here is one more from a recent trip 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2852/11857148993_e4e93a8b26_c.jpg
Hanging by a thread by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr



Gen.Libeb said:


> @izzikio_rage - Both are great. I like the way the 2nd one looks so super sharp.



I got slammed by Sujoy here about how much noise I was getting, The same thing was repeated by people across other forums too. I usually tried to reduce the noise by crazy amounts of noise reduction, making the images soft ... again a stupid move. So finally went back to the basics, still trying to shoot right


----------



## a_medico (Jan 9, 2014)

Random bird (probably Night Heron but not sure)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7317/11858000356_24e161710d_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

@amlan  the sharpness and colors are good but need a better subject 

@medico ...bird is sharp...but howz the background soo black...u cleaned it manually


----------



## nac (Jan 10, 2014)

These two were shot when shooting for bokeh photo project.

*imageshack.com/a/img545/3637/7sh4.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img41/755/zfnh.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2014)

@nac need better subject in 1st one...try rose rather then this flower with selective coloring...will look good


----------



## a_medico (Jan 11, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan  the sharpness and colors are good but need a better subject
> 
> @medico ...bird is sharp...but howz the background soo black...u cleaned it manually



yes. reduced its exposure and brightness and there was too much of distraction which cannot be cloned


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 11, 2014)

@a_medico - Like the bird.
@nac -  2nd pic is nice. The glass is looking good in 1st, the flower in it not so much for me.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2014)

Some of the bokeh experiment 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/11887431175_cb7ddf9f83_z.jpg
DSC_0893 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5502/11887448105_7d6c0f2143_z.jpg
DSC_0882-2 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2891/11887724143_e196dea095_z.jpg
DSC_0869 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice bokeh. I like the first picture. 

Not sure if this colouring works for this photo. What do you think ? 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/11893146206_10c4659277_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow, amazing pics sujoy. Woukd you have any pics of the setup, or can you just describe it


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2014)

@sujoyda excellent. I like tue rose and the couple closeup the most.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks @gen and anirban

@amlan ...setup was very easy  
1. Keep diwali lights at least 6 feet away from the subject
2. do not use flash to illuminate ur subject ...use phone led or led torch to illuminate ur subject ...
3. use zoom lens or macro lens soo that subject could be kept just 6-8 inches away from the camera

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5539/11900905095_1507dce957_z.jpg
setup by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Soo this sunday shoot 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/11901062025_7590edc1a7_z.jpg
DSC_0909 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5530/11901920706_20458c5571_z.jpg
DSC_0937 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2806/11901309293_049cf434ec_z.jpg
DSC_0944 by sujoyp, on Flickr

I just love this flower ...it looks like there is light inside it 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7420/11901883656_6758aa2570_z.jpg
DSC_0996 by sujoyp, on Flickr

this one from mobile
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7325/11901201375_a7587633b9_z.jpg
DSC_0050 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Gen the pic is too messy ...there is no definite subject


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 12, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Gen the pic is too messy ...there is no definite subject



Thanks, The bridge was supposed to be the subject, I guess it doesn't stand out among the  trees.




sujoyp said:


> @amlan ...setup was very easy



lol @ that diagram, you sound like an IT professional.
thanks for sharing anyways.


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2014)

@Sujoyp great shots but the 1st one is unbeatable


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2014)

@gen ...yaah I am an IT proffessional   but comon we dont have better tools in paintbrush 

Thanks Kaz


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 12, 2014)

Did some fun photo stuff this weekend. Had purchased a Emount to MD (minolta format) lens adapter some time back which was delivered this week. Dad has an old minolta and my eye was on the 28mm 2.8 prime that he has . So I mounted that, had some fun operating a fully manual lens after all these years. 

*i.imgur.com/q9n6Mmc.jpg

I was about to put this away when I though let's put the kit lens too. It turned out that we never got a kit lens, the other lens is a 30-70 mm zoom plus there was a awesome macro converter too  

*i.imgur.com/UFjWFxt.jpg

Still going through the results but will post them and some new shots over the next week 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5477/11907308874_d5882f22a0_c.jpg
Colors by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 12, 2014)

@Sujoy, save up some more moolah and get a telephoto prime man, you deserve it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2014)

@pranav ...will keep the option for next birding season next year....this year its almost over...just 1 more month left I think...Next year hope to get 300mm prime+TC combo


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 13, 2014)

@izzikio_rage - Your cam looks nice, the first one. 
@pranav0091 - whats up, no new photos for quite long time.

Some landscapes.
Please comment / critique. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7370/11911674714_ed8b9deaaa_b.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2816/11913410163_0dfb10c57b_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5534/11912528766_6c86445b3d_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/11904591726_9a0bff9fd7_b.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Jan 13, 2014)

2nd and 3rd one are very nice. I would have liked to see some interesting subject in the foreground in the 2nd pic. In the 3rd pic, how did u get all those colors? Is it in-camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2014)

@amlan good that u started experimenting ....I too used some adapters for macro in the start 

@gen 3rd and 4th i liked....1st one composition is nice but didnt produce the effect


----------



## nac (Jan 13, 2014)

Gen,
1 - Little more contrast would have given some punch
2 - Colourful.
3 - You have posted it before.

Sujoy, Mobile phone shot is nice...

It's little weird that the advanced compacts (some models) get to have a aperture ring while the lenses (at least most, if not all) for DSLR (esp. canon) doesn't have one.  Amlan, now you can use aperture ring  (I guess your lens didn't have one, right?)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2014)

The kit lens that I got with the cam has only one ring (it's a combined zoom and focus ring) and a slider for zoom. Canon's lenses also have no aperture ring and so require a much more expensive adapter. That is the reason I'm trying old manual lenses, there is no AF, no electronic aperture control, in short the cam has no idea what lens is mounted and what it's doing 

@Sujoy: I had been putting off experimenting out of sheer laziness, finally got the adapter and started. BTW please let's restart the photo project thread. Now to we have a lot of interested people who are actively shooting so it'll be fun to work on some project and then compare notes


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2014)

@nac ....u only liked the shot by mobile 

@amlan  u know my macro lens is like that only ..and I have been using it for past 3 yrs now ...it have manual aperture control, no AF and need to use only in M mode ...but its soo sharp that I didnt get a autofocus one 

Ok we will start the photo project again .....lets see if someone participates


----------



## satinder (Jan 13, 2014)

Liked the colours & compositions.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 13, 2014)

srkmish, sujoyp, nac, satinder - Thanks for the comments.



srkmish said:


> how did u get all those colors? Is it in-camera?


Not in-camera, done in PC using gradients & layer mask.


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 14, 2014)

Great shots Gen. Liked the second one the most.

Seems I've been missing a lot of interesting stuff here. Sujoy's been birding, and is coming up with awesome bird shots. Great shots mate. In the last page, I esp. liked the green bird and the flower.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks cyberkid ...its right time for birding...only one more month and winter birds will be gone


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 16, 2014)

Clicked this one today. It's straight out of the cam, no editing yet. Will click it again tomorrow morning, to see the changes in the result.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/11982950805_d441ed608f_b.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Jan 16, 2014)

View attachment 13308


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

remastered an old favorite. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7456/11990113513_45bd53982d_o.jpg
midday adda by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

and another one

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5511/11990661066_807a121e2e_o.jpg
bundles of joy!! 4 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/11990226254_6d2b4841c4_o.jpg
bundles of joy!! 2 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2014)

nice click cyberkid

@srkmish nice try with macro petals

@anirban 1st one is good pic....remaining two cat is cute but find some good action with that kitty


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nice click cyberkid
> 
> @srkmish nice try with macro petals
> 
> @anirban 1st one is good pic....remaining two cat is cute but find some good action with that kitty



You mean pussy??  

I would have done, but she moved off with the babies.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2014)

kitty is more descent word  ...if cat lives around then u will surely find some action soon


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 17, 2014)

No.. She moved off.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Guys I m going for a trip to South India for a week. I will visit places like RameshwarM, kanyakumari, trivandrum etc. Can you please suggest what type of pics I can get, and what should be the compositions?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2014)

u should take 18-55 or what ever wide lens is with you...you will get mostly landscapes and architecture shots there...read some website to shoot temples...


----------



## srkmish (Jan 17, 2014)

These photos are beyond amazing, these are magical. Just proves that the highest form of photography comes out of love, deep love.

Russian Mother Takes Magical Pictures of Her Two Kids With Animals On Her Farm | Bored Panda


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2014)

yaah saw these on jjmehta forum ...beautiful


----------



## nac (Jan 17, 2014)

Anirban, Midday adda is nice... Don't remember seen this before, but the other two.

Srk, Thanks for sharing the link of the Russian mother's work.

Nikku, Welcome to Tamilnadu...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks sujoy. I will definitely check.

@nac thanks. BTW I m not too far from TN. I live in kerala now


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2014)

Worrier ready for war 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3805/12024054884_ba4c2989e7_c.jpg
DSC_1074 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2014)

@CyberKID - Nice flower. whats the white thing at border of petals
@srkmish - Thats a nice try, not the best but still cool.
@sujoyp - That one is great. For a moment I couldn't tell the size of the warrior.


Don't have a colour version of the deer. Please comment/critique, Thanks.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/12025687616_9d4cfc0e73_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks gen...what type of PP u did on the pic...is it zoom stacking


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 19, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks gen...what type of PP u did on the pic...is it zoom stacking



apart from b/w, applied vignette (i don't do that usually) & fake dof.
Don't know what zoom stacking is. didn't find on youtube either.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2014)

@gen sorry I mean zoom burst...but the effect u applied is not that also

someone asked me to shoot moon with 150-500 I thin amlan have asked me once...soo here is the shot

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3813/12035126046_68d90c525c_c.jpg
Moon with 150-500 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 20, 2014)

nice sujoy, that is an amazing shot. I just wanted to see how much of the frame would be filled with a 500mm. That said I guess you can surely try all those amazing shots where the moon looks huge in comparison to the main subject. 

*im.rediff.com/news/2012/may/05moon1.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2014)

amlan with 500mm , this pic is still 1/4 of the original pic ....but details are good ...I will try something if someday I get moon on rise ...

btw those big moon pics have two saperate pics of big moon and the actual picture...both merged togather


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2014)

^ Can't that be achieved without the use of image manipulation software?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2014)

no Nac ....moon is never that big...even with trick photography its impossible to make moon 10 times larger then original..and there are lots of video and tutorial how to take those pics


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2014)

Few years back, I thought that it's possible. Later when I started to learn about image manipulation and the tricks involved to taking photographs, I thought it's not possible. But later I started to think it's pretty much possible and I started seeing images which are very much convincing enough that my thought is right...

This is one among them...

1IMG_3160 SUN AFTER SUNRISE | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Check his others works too...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 20, 2014)

That was the reason I wanted someone with a big lens to give it a shot. It's super easy to do this with an image manipulation software (heck, i've seen people fake this in paint ). But a couple of sites tell you that it's about relative size so using a large focal length lens with the subject very far away you can get these results straight out of the camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2014)

that pic is very easy to take it seems...but would I want to point my lens towards sun for long time?? NO 

I will try this but on cloudy day when sun is soft ....also Nac most of Sun shots on that photostream are not good at all ...

this shot *www.flickr.com/photos/anupamrajeev/9719536792/
its shot just at 200mm ...impossible.. he have cropped the pic a lot...and photoshopped ...look at the line around the sun ...maybe he have pasted the sun there


----------



## srkmish (Jan 20, 2014)

View attachment 13342

View attachment 13343


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2014)

srkmish both shots are good ...post the pics from flickr or some photo sharing sites ...



Guys I tried the big moon experiment with a small ceramic hut ...My main Idea was to put that hut as a silhouette inside the moon.
But the result was--- since the moon was on infinite distance the closer object thats my ceramic house was soo much out of focus that it disappered..
Also If I focus on the house the moon becomes total out of focus and just a round white out of focus light...

Soo to achive this I need a subject almost as small which can be fit inside the moon and it should be at least 50 meter away from my lens to focus on infinity.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2014)

so your object needs to be at a distance greater than the so called hyperfocal distance of the lens. There are online calculators for finding out this distance. It'll give you some idea. 

I guess you can use that ceramic hut with the moon if you keep the hut really far away. Like across the room or even on your neighbor's roof, while you focus from yours 

Plus silhouette is ok, but you can use a phone led or torch to light up the hut to give it some detail. Try both if you can


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2014)

yaah ...problem is I can not go to neighbor's bunglow to keep my subject...his bunglow is lower then mine ..I want higher...I will try whatever I can  lets see


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 22, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @CyberKID - Nice flower. whats the white thing at border of petals


Thanks, Gen. It's the colour of the flower. This Dahlia is dual coloured, red and white.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2014)

yaah I too have shot some Dahiliya at a flower show...they are beautiful...shot through mobile

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7397/12081400234_2acd1194b1.jpg
DSC_0064 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5527/12081657796_127f88c7d8.jpg
DSC_0066 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been trying out the my lens adapter and my old Panagor 28mm prime. Here is a shot that I clicked yesterday 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3681/12120580695_02cb6fab53_c.jpg
Nightly strolls by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

BTW this is the type of weather that I find when I go for all those golden hour shoots 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2848/12103274464_68b5bb70e5_c.jpg
A haunting we will go by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2014)

they are awesome amlan ...very good ones

on 1st one exif says shutter speed 1/15 and ISO 3200 ...y didnt u use long exposure for this shot keeping ISO low??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 25, 2014)

Wasn't carrying any tripod and there was no place to put down the camera, so it had to be a handheld shot. Will try again with a tripod. BTW my gorillapod magnetic can hold my kit lens but not my very heavy prime one, so I might need to upgrade that too


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2014)

Ooh then u did right..no need to try that again...shot is good


----------



## srkmish (Jan 25, 2014)

Amlan, the first pic is too good


----------



## kaz (Jan 25, 2014)

Got my D5200 today....After 7days of ordering 
Will shot at a beach tomorrow....Will get some goods pics worth posting here 

Any precautions while shooting on beach (other than the water ) ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2014)

Congrats...dont open ur lens at beach..and yes keep away from water


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 25, 2014)

@izzikio_rage - Like the 2nd one. 
@srkmish  - Blackie is great. what is it ? A duck ?


----------



## a_medico (Jan 25, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/12137734794_941c7c7ea8_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

@medico place is beautiful ...just that you took it on harsh daylight  details came out good


----------



## srkmish (Jan 26, 2014)

@Gen : Thanks, some kind of stork i guess


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2014)

@sujoyp yup I won't....I don't have extra lenses to  switch 


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3832/12143575646_3c1976b7bd_c.jpg
Flowers at night

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2840/12143266824_9e2ab18d48_c.jpg
Bookeh

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5522/12143162505_619d519d24_c.jpg
Lights in Action

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5520/12143321903_b08059ae58_c.jpg
Contained

These are some pics from 1st day of my photography I was mostly out of AUTO 

Please CRITIQUE....I haven't got time to edit any and these are out of camera pics....


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2014)

#8713:
The first shot is amazing. Just wanted to say that, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 26, 2014)

@medico nice shot. What is the place?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

todays catch

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3749/12146641546_7b81ee0f61_z.jpg
DSC_0033_filtered by sujoyp, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3697/12146995005_8c9c4a1ce5_z.jpg
Kolkata Bridge by sujoyp, on Flickr
I really wish I had a tripod to click this bridge at kolkata

I was playing with HDR

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5479/12147539084_2066fcf64d_z.jpg
DSC_8030_Processed by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2014)

@kaz - Nice first shots . 
The first one, may be you could have focused more on the flower, crop it a little ?  
Did you use flash there ?  Personally I try to avoid flash, most of the times I don't like the results I get using it.
Nice bokeh on 2nd, It'd be much better if you has a subject in the foreground.
The other 2 are ok I guess, nothing really interesting. 


But these are just my opinions since you  asked for critique. I am no expert.

@sujoyp -  Bird  one is nice. 
HDR is nice but a somewhat noisy. How many shots for it & what program ?    
I once tried Photomatix but I kept on getting too much noise so I got rid of it.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks gen...its single shot.. Used photomatrix and Picasa to give this effect...


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks gen  I used flash because it was very dark. Shot @9pm in college

Will post some better ones soon 

I tried shooting with low shutter speed 1-2sec in bright daylight and all I got was a complete white pic..Why so..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2014)

kaz said:


> I tried shooting with low shutter speed 1-2sec in bright daylight and all I got was a complete white pic..Why so..



Because there is too much light captured in 2 seconds.   
If you want a long exposure pic at daytime, You'll have to reduce the aperture to min possible value , keep ISO lowest,    These will often be not enough in daylight & will still give a white (overexposed) pic.  Then they use an ND filter (which reduces the amount of light coming into the camera).


----------



## a_medico (Jan 26, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> @medico nice shot. What is the place?



It was a temple under construction in thailand. Heres an alternate view:

*Under Construction*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7457/12150398036_56dacc7ec1_o.jpg




*Portrait*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5475/12149779925_4fa83d377c_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

medico nice horse portrait ...and nice hair cut of horse


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 26, 2014)

@a_medico - both are nice. The temple is cool looking.
Is the horse real ?


Some clicks to share from today morning -  Republic day celebrations. 
I got some more too that I need to edit,  I'll post in coming days. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7346/12148435155_1882d718ee_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7336/12148820584_3cb570d7ae_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7457/12148389305_1329b78e9d_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7361/12149036716_c86fe50d3c_b.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Jan 26, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @a_medico - Is the horse real ?



Ekdum pyuar asli ghoda


----------



## kaz (Jan 26, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Because there is too much light captured in 2 seconds.
> If you want a long exposure pic at daytime, You'll have to reduce the aperture to min possible value , keep ISO lowest,    These will often be not enough in daylight & will still give a white (overexposed) pic.  Then they use an ND filter (which reduces the amount of light coming into the camera).



Thanks bro..Will be buying a ND Filter n CPL soon


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

@gen ...nice moments ...at least you captured them


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 27, 2014)

@medico: You never cease to amaze, do you?


----------



## a_medico (Jan 27, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> @medico: You never cease to amaze, do you?



umm..are you talking about this thread or the personal hygiene thread? 



*Above temple's wooden interior*

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/12157391003_69980cae55_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/12154323453_e6e1e0bfa3_c.jpg
Shell1

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/12155256806_c18cb6999f_c.jpg
Shell3

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7377/12155163176_7fbe2ffca3_c.jpg
Security Guard

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5478/12163761136_e45d80fd3c_c.jpg
Shell

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5511/12163450004_7ede810cc5_c.jpg
Shell

Please Critique because I have started learning and I want to know my mistakes and other perspective for taking these



Gen.Libeb said:


> @kaz - Nice first shots .
> The first one, may be you could have focused more on the flower, crop it a little ?


Edited


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2014)

Medico that temple is soo beautiful ...is it old and renovated or newly constructed that way

@kaz .
1. Its very cluttered...you need bigger aperture like f2.8 or a zoom lens@200mm to get background saperation
2. This one is perfect
3. shot is ok but see seems to flow from left to right  tilt does not look good
4. nothing interesting much
5. Nice details and background blurring


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @kaz .
> 1. Its very cluttered...you need bigger aperture like f2.8 or a zoom lens@200mm to get background saperation
> 2. This one is perfect
> 3. shot is ok but see seems to flow from left to right  tilt does not look good
> ...



Thanks. Didn't get the 3rd one


----------



## pranav0091 (Jan 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> Thanks. Didn't get the 3rd one



Horizon. ALWAYS keep it perfectly horizontal when you are starting off


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 27, 2014)

@ kaz  - Nice pics. Last one is the great
Even in the edited one , there's too much of ground / leaves & uneven lighting which does not looks good at least for flower photos. The first both is nice too, but the background is white too which makes the shells not stand out much.




sujoyp said:


> @gen ...nice moments ...at least you captured them



I wasn't planning on taking the camera at first because of security...  but glad that I carried it.
Here are few others from the day.      More coming soon.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3713/12166679156_7187473d23_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5517/12166398444_ca6e4e763b_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5521/12166189973_ac122e1d12_b.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Pranav and Gen


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

Amlan, Both "Nightly strolls" and "A haunting we will go" are nice. 

Medico, Good clicks medico   Horse portrait and temple interior are nice. 

Temple is nice but I kinda feel that the sea, sky, temple are little underexposed. I just clicked auto correct in MS picture manager, and this is what I got. So with good software, you could get even better I believe.

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/577/yrb9.jpg

Again the same for "under construction", little more punch in colours and brightness would be better I think.

Kaz, Congrats... Nice start... Other than the security shot in your second show case, I like all of them. Good.

Gen, Some nice clicks of RD parade


----------



## abhidev (Jan 27, 2014)

nice pics guys...especially the horse with a funky hairdo


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Nac


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Show us some pic nac *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif


One already posted in photo project thread.

*imageshack.com/a/img839/7864/pxol.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img14/1990/82y9.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img89/7555/teai.jpg

This place was filled with monkeys. I saw more monkeys than human... There were times, they scared the shxt out of me with their crazy monkey grunt. I didn't dare to go closer and all the monkeys photographs are of small ones.   I wanted to click and move fast out of scariness that lead to lot of out of focus or blurred photographs. I had to delete most of them...

All of them are developed from RAW.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2014)

1st 2nd are nice nac...3rd in BW is too cluttered.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 27, 2014)

@Kaz, those shots are fantastic, specially the crab shot, I'm still marvelling at the fact that you caught a live crab and got it to pose 

@Gen, wow, I didn't even know that camera's are allowed. I never even thought of going there. I'm repenting that decision after seeing your pics 

@nac. Thank you 
I feel that that your post processing of the image has overexposed the temple itself, but it makes the blue of the sea and sky stand out very well. 

Medico: The pics are just amazing, great stuff


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

Few more...

*imageshack.com/a/img19/1412/y5xt.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img24/3854/efgi.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img35/2116/i2np.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2014)

1st 2nd is very good...3rd one compo is not that good


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

^ Last one was shot "photograph without viewing VF" fashion. I was trying to get those bats @ full zoom. They were fast and with live view, I couldn't track it. So @ wide end, I was clicking without viewing LV. 

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2014)

the 1st thing I noticed in ur 3rd pic was bats  thought wow u could capture them


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 28, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Gen, wow, I didn't even know that camera's are allowed. I never even thought of going there. I'm repenting that decision after seeing your pics



Not sure if cam are allowed in Delhi (I guess you are there).  
But considering the fact that now almost everyone has a smart phone there's no point in not allowing small cam atleast.

@nac - Thanks & nice pics. I like the 2nd one.
may be crop the lower part in the 3rd one & get rid of the cars/people.


----------



## kaz (Jan 28, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Kaz, those shots are fantastic, specially the crab shot, I'm still marvelling at the fact that you caught a live crab and got it to pose


Thanks Amlan.....It wasn't a crab...Some snail kind of creature inside a shell...It came under my friends feet inside the water(sea) and he took it to me holding in his hand 

Shooting birds with my 18-55 and all I could get is make them fly away ;(


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaz keep trying...and find various methods to bring them closer  ( greet clothes, food particles, rice, some water  etc) If u can shoot descent birds with 18-55 then u will become a pro with a 55-300 itself ....shooting birds from close distance is the most difficult task


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks bro will post last two days birding pics soon  Got presentation at college in an hour 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3735/12163495654_dbf5915215_c.jpg
Circle


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2014)

Is this the slide you put yesterday in your presentation


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

nac said:


> Is this the slide you put yesterday in your presentation



Hahaaaa

Some birding with my 18-55 (pics are highly cropped  )

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3717/12198805953_8b344d1648.jpg
Crane1

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5536/12198972374_cf708dbb1b_c.jpg
Crane2

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/12198656273_e4792da1c2_c.jpg
Crane3

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7388/12198720933_670998eb1d_z.jpg
Crane4

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7329/12199095716_241173a6a1_z.jpg
Lights in action Made the person disappear through lightroom 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5489/12198458895_6d35da1f27_z.jpg
Butterfly

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5528/12198909974_6b19e93228_z.jpg
Watch

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5510/12198526635_eb3bfd6334_z.jpg
PaniPuri


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2014)

Crane 2 and 3 are good. With 18-55?? Wow!!! It seems D5200 have lot of pixels to dump


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2014)

Butterfly PIC is good.


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks nac and anirbandd


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

those are great pics to start..other then last purie all are fine


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks sujoyp


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

This is a good and simple article on birding - How to Photograph Birds


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool...Thanks for sharing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 29, 2014)

Doing a total change, here is a panorama shot that I clicked earlier this month 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3770/12174316075_3064b06376_c.jpg
Cradle of the himalyas by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 29, 2014)

@kaz - Some nice pics. I like 2,3 & butterfly. 1 & 4 are a little too blurry imo.
@izzikio_rage - River panorama  is looking awesome.

Some Vintage Cars
I am beginning to like this sort of edits. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7394/12201179354_5d4d0142bb_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3673/12201162134_8bcede4ac7_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/12201237176_99e26fafb5_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/12201152396_b4e111ba9d_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5503/12201190486_6e89d0e8a7_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5541/12201338266_b3485169d7_b.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jan 29, 2014)

Great Panorama Amlan..

Thanks Gen and those are some cool car shoots.....



How can I make panorama from my D5200?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 29, 2014)

@gen nice shots

@amlan I saw that pic on flicker and it have a lot of distortion on left side

I would have like it more this way
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5508/12209098896_2ab36f4c9c_o.jpg
pano by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 30, 2014)

@kaz, crane1, crane2 and the butterfly shots were great.
Nice Panorama, Amlan


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

Today due to a bad setting I missed an amazing shot of flying purple sunbird ....the shutterspeed was set at 1/250 accidently and its wings came out blurry  my mistake

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7362/12222491154_2326c66df4_z.jpg
DSC_0046 by sujoyp, on Flickr

a makkhi after long time 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3763/12222492614_778ce3be08_z.jpg
DSC_0040 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Jan 30, 2014)

@Suyjop Even though it looks great 



CyberKID said:


> @kaz, crane1, crane2 and the butterfly shots were great.


Thanks bro...Crane1 is my fav


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks kaz ..


----------



## kaz (Jan 30, 2014)

Today I tried shooting emus in side cage. But when I kept the lens close to the net it didn't focus properly on emu  though it captured it easily when the camera was little away from the net. Actually light was very low....nothing great worth sharing 
TechFest begins tomorrow...Might get some good shoots and some of Kunal Ganjawala the day after tomorrow....


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 30, 2014)

@kaz did you checked in the viewfinder which focus point you selected when shooting emu...I am sure the focus point was falling on the cage and cage was too near to focus.


----------



## kaz (Jan 31, 2014)

Yup you are right. And I messed up with focusing and most of the times camera didn't click any pic 
Will see if I get time tomorrow, gotta conduct 3 events


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 31, 2014)

@sujoyp - both are nice .
How close from the fly ?      Why it says  0.0 mm f/0.0  ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

@gen Thanks ...the fly must be about 7-8 inch away from me...it shows that coz mine is Nikon AIS lens fully manual and taken at manual mode ...Nikon 55mm f2.8 AIS micro...its apertue was f8 and focal length is 55mm fixed


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 31, 2014)

The last set of photos from Sunday

Celebrities.
Sucks that I missed Salman & Jaqline

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2876/12231208245_a5ebc6a60f_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3741/12231635224_c122d5fe76_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7456/12231192005_e67821c33a_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7312/12231591124_8edc901aa5_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/12231319443_11857bf9a5_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

@gen thats great...soo vintage car with (vintage)celebs was the theme


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2014)

@sujotda: hummingbird is awesome! But the flower color???


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks anirban...flower color is due to slow shutter speed...at that light I could have got 1/1200 shutter speed at f8 but instead I got 1/250 at f8  soo got too much light and flower looked like that


----------



## nac (Jan 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thats great...soo vintage car with (vintage)celebs was the theme


 

Sujoy, I have never seen that bird in my life, but only in the photographs. I know how I would have felt if I missed a chance like that...

Gen, Cool series...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

Nac situation is not that bad..that bird lives at a nearby tree and comes daily with its wife  soo will catch him later..today it was soo close to me but no cam at that time


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 31, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @gen thats great...soo vintage car with (vintage)celebs was the theme



@ sujoyp & nac - Thanks.   The vintage car show was the last part of the parade. I went there after  hearing there would be an airshow on the 26th  but it didn't happen, it was still lot of fun though.
I am mostly happy with these photos.  Anything you guys think I could have done differently ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

yes...should have reached on time to shoot Jaqline


----------



## CyberKID (Jan 31, 2014)

Those are some great shots, Sujoy. Though, it seemed that the flowers are overexposed. Anyways, it's always a feast for the eyes to see such great shots.


----------



## kaz (Jan 31, 2014)

Jpeg version 9.1 is out. Can we expect it to come to our camera via update?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks cyberkid ....I am still trying to figure out a birding technique which I can use in most situations  

@kaz never heard of jpeg version update on camera ..


----------



## kaz (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @kaz never heard of jpeg version update on camera ..



ohhhhh


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2014)

some sunbirds again ...I know repatitive..but I am looking for some excellent pose till then I am going to keep trying 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7338/12250539444_654ec657e2_z.jpg
DSC_00481 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5515/12250275863_0fc756fe16_z.jpg
DSC_0063 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks anirban...flower color is due to slow shutter speed...at that light I could have got 1/1200 shutter speed at f8 but instead I got 1/250 at f8  soo got too much light and flower looked like that



Maybe, if you have the raw file you could try fiddling with the white balance? That color on that flower is commonly due to the wb being off..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yes...should have reached on time to shoot Jaqline



Loool

True!


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks cyberkid ....I am still trying to figure out a birding technique which I can use in most situations
> 
> @kaz never heard of jpeg version update on camera ..



May be you can get a bird feeder and set it up against a dark bg?? Use your strobes if possible, with diffusers.

Not for outdoors, though.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2014)

no not that kind of technique but something like preset of Shutter speed , aperture, and ISO soo that I have to think only about one of them ...

right now I preset ISO as 400 or 800 and aperture as 7.1 or 8 and see that shutter speed is minimum 1/250 with VR on ...but soo many things are variable that it becomes difficult


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> no not that kind of technique but something like preset of Shutter speed , aperture, and ISO soo that I have to think only about one of them ...
> 
> right now I preset ISO as 400 or 800 and aperture as 7.1 or 8 and see that shutter speed is minimum 1/250 with VR on ...but soo many things are variable that it becomes difficult



Ahhh... Well you'll figure that out as you have more experience...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> preset of Shutter speed , aperture, and ISO soo that I have to think only about one of them ...



I agree, you know in your mind what settings are needed but the bird hardly gives you the time to fiddle about with settings before the moment is lost. I guess the best way is to aperture priority, ISO can be set at 400/800 to ensure that the shutter speed selected automatically is fast enough. Or maybe shutter priority, if you are alternating between flying and sitting birds. That's what I do when clicking kids, it's almost similar


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

I use aperture priority @f8 with ISO 400 or 800 set according to atmosphere... but if by any chance shutter speed go below 1/250 in my 150-500 pic is not comming sharp for sure.


I tried that minimum shutter speed option available but it does not work good...and if I set shutter speed on shuter priority I wont want my cam to take shot at f6.3 always


----------



## a_medico (Feb 2, 2014)

*The Bridge*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3736/12255890935_71222bcba9_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 2, 2014)

@sujoyp - Nice birds. I like the 1st one, looking good.
may be its the angle at which you clicked the 2nd that does not work for me. 

@a_medico - nice bridge, great that there's just this one person on the bridge.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks gen..yaah I know nice oof bg would be great to have in 2nd..

Nice bridge medico...


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/12261069496_33a71bd336_c.jpg
Lamp

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3788/12261066536_c9e855ed22_c.jpg
Fire


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice kaz, was just looking at these pics on flickr. Very well shot


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nice kaz, was just looking at these pics on flickr. Very well shot



Thanks a lot


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

I liked 2nd one kaz...the fire is awesome


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

A kingfisher

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7306/12264624584_84617bdfa8_z.jpg
DSC_0061 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3747/12264347003_48b470f781_z.jpg
DSC_0055 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/12264220925_8921cb9b69_z.jpg
Tintig by sujoyp, on Flickr


*fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/1797355_10153813701935424_619906153_n.jpg


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks kaz


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 2, 2014)

@kaz - Nice , I like the first one. no idea what that is but it looks great.  reminds of those balloons from the movie "the beach".  shot it from above or under ?

@sujoyp - The first one is super. Love the lighting & how it glows the edges.   Now only if the eyes were exposed better, it'd be perfect.   Like the lighting with the dog in the 3rd one but not looking that sharp on flickr.
The 2nd is nice too, nothing negative about it. but somehow I still like 1 & 3 better.


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2014)

Medico, Excellent  One of your best in my view...

Kaz, Nice work... You already have lot of ideas (I guess) to try even before buying DSLR 

Sujoy, Tinting is excellent. 
1st  - Underexposed


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *The Bridge*
> 
> *farm4.staticflickr.com/3736/12255890935_71222bcba9_o.jpg[/G][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 2, 2014)

@sujoyda: the kingfisher is awesome!! The sidelighting really accentuates the colors. 

Good timing.


----------



## kaz (Feb 2, 2014)

@gen I was under this while shooting...Actually left my dinner and rushed to the place where people were lighting this during my college tech fest.. While shooting the 2nd one I felt the heat all over my hand..

@nac hahaaa I missed shooting this last year


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2014)

@gen in 2nd the eye is perfectly in focus ...I didnt sharpen anything soo maybe ...I should have selectively sharpen the eyes 

@nac if I increase the exposure , the golden hour sunlight will become brighter and will not look yellow...nor the beak will look red also lots of details will be lost ...you give it a try casually and tell me


----------



## a_medico (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks nac and everyone.
Attaching colored version of the same

View attachment 13468


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/rWEE3E5.jpg


----------



## snap (Feb 3, 2014)

You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @gen in 2nd the eye is perfectly in focus ...I didnt sharpen anything soo maybe ...I should have selectively sharpen the eyes



Never said that about the 2nd. 

I thought the eyes were underexposed in the 1st  & eyes don't look that sharp in 3rd,  
may be you can try selectively adjusting eyes for the first, because apart from it,  it perfect, either way I love both of those  pics (1 & 3) for the lighting.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2014)

@gen sorry not 2nd I was talking about the dog 3rd one  ...ok will give another try for eyes of 1st one

@medico your b&w is looking much better then original one

@anorion is it you with dslr


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 3, 2014)

Bought a Nikon D5100 yesterday. Can someone give me a good heads up guide/tutorial link for shooting tips with this camera?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2014)

@sam get The Digital Photography Book by scott kelby and read it thoroughly ...its the simplest book/ebook available to learn


----------



## kaz (Feb 3, 2014)

That's what I hate the most.....Reading Books


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @sam get The Digital Photography Book by scott kelby and read it thoroughly ...its the simplest book/ebook available to learn



thanks a lot man, hey for a quick start, can you tell me the fstop and ISO settings with  a no zoom 18-55, for a night cityscape snap?


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 3, 2014)

Some great shots on the last page.
I'm not a very big fan of B&W shots, but, what medico posted was indeed a great shot.
Again great bird shots, Sujoy. But, those dogs are surely gonna sue you someday, for posting their objectionable pictures online.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2014)

@sujoyp nope, it was someone doing reverse ring macro photography... at Sanjay Gandhi National Park. had never heard of it till yest


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2014)

@kaz photography is more of a science when you hold a cam to shoot ....soo have to read and see youtube videos 

@sam I am not good at cityscape but just for beginners we can use 2 settings
1. Hand holded aperture priority f5.6 @ 18mm ISO800 or ISO 1600
2. keep it on a stable surface  put on shutter priority set shutter speed 4" sec@18mm and ISO 100

try some combinations 

@anorion I have done that 2.5 yrs back for macros...its quit difficult and better to get macro lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 3, 2014)

@Anorion: Am planning to do that, was smiling when I saw your shot 

@Sam: if you have a tripod or a stable surface to put the cam on then use the following settings 
f/8 or f/16
minimum ISO : 80 or 100
Increase shutter speed till you get proper exposure : 
put a 10sec timer so that your pressing the shutter button does not cause blur by moving the cam 
turn off image stabilization: sounds stupid, but for a mounted camera the mechanism itself causes some motion and hence blurring 
focus at infinity (manual focus is much better since the shot is usually a little dark for the autofocus to work as well)

Share the pics, I guess we'll all be able to give better advise once we see what you are shooting


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2014)

@amlan do remember some things when using reverse ring...
1.you are using ur lens in reverse and dust can enter through back coz its hollow in many lenses...
2.secondly if u accidently bump ur plastic mount of ur lens somewhere then ur lens will not be usable ever.
3. front side is strong enough to hold filters but not strong enough to hold a heavy lens...its not a mount..dont try it on a zoom lens like 55-250
4.reverse ring needs aperture ring on the lens else you have to control the aperture liver manually...it may damage the liver


what I did was get a Rs.3000 Nikon 50mm 1.8 AF lens (not new D lens or AFS lens) and used it with reverse ring...even that lens get damaged will not make big damage on my pocket.



snap said:


> You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011



Thanks those pics are hilerious


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @nac if I increase the exposure , the golden hour sunlight will become brighter and will not look yellow...nor the beak will look red also lots of details will be lost ...you give it a try casually and tell me


I mean, you could bring out the shadow details in PP. Was it shot RAW? You bet, I did it already... 


sujoyp said:


> @anorion is it you with dslr


I was about to ask the same thing. 
Digital Photography Tips and Tutorials for Beginners - Digital Photography School


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2014)

yes nac ...now days I shoot raw only when going for photography


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 3, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> thanks a lot man, hey for a quick start, can you tell me the fstop and ISO settings with  a no zoom 18-55, for a night cityscape snap?



Quick tip:
1. Use the auto mode to get exactly what you wanted - a quick guess on appropriate the settings. Dont take the photo, just notice the settings.
2. Now remember the following handly rules
    a. Half the exposure (2x faster shutter period) => double the ISO for the same exposure
    b. 1/30s is pretty much the limit of handheld photography with a good 18-55 lens like the default Canons


A bit more advanced is trying to balance the EV meter at 0ev (negotiable) while keeping one/two parameter(s) fixed (like the shutter speed/ISO) - Thats what I use and prefer. Keep shooting 

PS: More zoom => lesser exposure since the f number increases - keep that in mind. A shot which would be unusable at the 55mm end MAY be possible at a lower focal length on the same lens. This of course applies only to the regular zooms like the  18-55 stocks and not the nice, constant f lenses.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2014)

Nac how is this edit of kingfisher...but you can not view it more than 1024x768 or you will find it too grainy 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7430/12286334295_45baf4ec22_z.jpg
12264624584_042c623e01_o111 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 3, 2014)

Sujoy, the kingfisher shot is an absolute beauty


----------



## kaz (Feb 4, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7410/12298693474_26cf42253a_c.jpg
Mr. Kunal Ganjawala

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7405/12298839376_29a9da69e6_z.jpg
Mr. Kunal Ganjawala



sujoyp said:


> @kaz photography is more of a science when you hold a cam to shoot ....soo have to read and see youtube videos


I prefer online articles and youtube the most


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2014)

@kaz 2nd pic is nice

err soo isnt online article = ebook in pdf format


----------



## kaz (Feb 4, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @kaz 2nd pic is nice


wish I had more zoom 


> err soo isnt online article = ebook in pdf format


haaha


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 4, 2014)

@kaz - Nice both pics.  Your cam is new but you are doing real great.  I like most of  the pics you post except for that .... signature.


----------



## kaz (Feb 4, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @kaz - Nice both pics.  Your cam is new but you are doing real great.  I like most of  the pics you post except for that .... signature.



Thanks a ton....These comments keeps me going  You don't like the signature's style or should I remove it completely ?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

Kaz, i like the moment of the first pic more... If only the stand in foreground. 

PS: you have camera shake.


----------



## kaz (Feb 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Kaz, i like the moment of the first pic more... If only the stand in foreground.
> 
> PS: you have camera shake.


Thanks..I also like the 1st one more 
And yes there was camera shake  was shooting hand held at 1/50th of sec


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> Thanks..I also like the 1st one more
> And yes there was camera shake  was shooting hand held at 1/50th of sec



Hmm.. You dont use IS/VR?


----------



## nac (Feb 4, 2014)

Sujoy, It's better. Yeah, couldn't avoid the noise when pulling shadow details.

Kaz, Nice work...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2014)

reducing noise will surpress all the feather details...soo its better to be bit grainy with all details


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I was playing with HDR
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5479/12147539084_2066fcf64d_z.jpg
> DSC_8030_Processed by sujoyp, on Flickr



@sujoy da: just saw this... Its an amazing shot. A m a z i n g. 

I have no words to describe its beauty. You have captured the quintessential essence of ancient Kolkata in that pic and postprocessing. Hats off to you.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks anirban for liking it soo much ...shot it from that park under Ravindra sarover bridge....its a nice place to shoot these type of beautiful landscapes


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 4, 2014)

That is really awesome sujoy. PP is incredible.  I need to learn some PP, m very bad at it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks nikku...that pic looks ok without PP ..but looks much better after PP


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> Thanks a ton....These comments keeps me going  You don't like the signature's style or should I remove it completely ?



Its up to you. There must be a reason you placed the watermark in the first place.

In case it is to keep people from stealing your pics, I think its pretty easy to clone it out. Otherwise they'd just crop that part out.

If you are keeping it try out other styles,  may be something semi-transparent  or in such a colour that does not takes the attention away from the main picture.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 4, 2014)

@kaz ur signature is lot bigger on the pics


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2014)

problem with watermark is that if u put on top or bottom or left right it can be cropped away easily...and if u put it on center it looks bad ...now its upto you..


----------



## nac (Feb 4, 2014)

Shot when I was shooting for golden hour photo project.

*imageshack.com/a/img838/6328/2pdz.jpg

*imageshack.com/a/img691/5928/35so.jpg


----------



## kaz (Feb 4, 2014)

@anirbandd I use VR but the subject was also moving 
@nac thanks

and I will look in that signature thing....may be designing a new one 

@nac nice shots....sunrise looks good


----------



## quan chi (Feb 4, 2014)

Back after a long while. Anyways good work guys.
Heres a totally fcked up & a very bad attempt of low shutter photography. I was not having any tripod at that time.
*s14.postimg.org/9g5h1qe0h/IMG_0829.jpg
photo hosting sites


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2014)

nac I liked the 2nd one 

quanchi ...I can imagine what it is  should have kept dslr on anything stable ...still nice attempt


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 5, 2014)

@nac- Nice sunrise

@quan chi - That's nice, quite better than my even more fcked up similar attempt. No tripod too so I kept the cam on the railing outside but as the wheel started it didn't remain much stable.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3711/12310166896_4966b34213_b.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 5, 2014)

This one looks gooood.

Great angle!!


----------



## nac (Feb 5, 2014)

One second or little less is suffice for the effect you guys have tried (long exposure giant wheel).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 5, 2014)

@gen, that is a pretty good shot .... you should probably post process it a little and crop out the pillar at the left side (which is quite blurred). Other than that its pretty cool


----------



## quan chi (Feb 5, 2014)

@ Gen.Libeb Thats unfortunate. the angle was actually good!

anyways another fcked up one.

*s9.postimg.org/itcy89ovz/IMG_0843.jpg
screen shot in windows


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 6, 2014)

@anirbandd,  izzikio_rage  - thanks, its nice you liked it.

@quan chi - what is that thing ?


----------



## quan chi (Feb 6, 2014)

^^ Look closely.  anyways a hawker demonstrating one of those glowing toys.


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2014)

*Never let me go*



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3820/12341861764_484bb846fb_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2014)

thats a cute moment medico


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 6, 2014)

wow, medico that is an amazing amazing picture .... very nicely shot ... where is this?


----------



## kaz (Feb 6, 2014)

nice..seems like the baby elephant is feeling cold


----------



## a_medico (Feb 6, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> wow, medico that is an amazing amazing picture .... very nicely shot ... where is this?



 Thats elephant orphanage near Kandy


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally got D7000 + sandisk extreme 8GB

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/12347747955_896fe2ea5f_z.jpg
D7000 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

And also keeping D3100 for a month ...dad wants to try ...soo have 2 DSLR now


----------



## nac (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey!!! Finally got it...  Congrats...
Bought with kit lens?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats sujoy....  Waiting to see some great pics from this one too.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks nac and amlan

no, the shopkeeper didnt had the body only box soo he removed the kit lens and gave the remaining 

to get good shots it will take time....today morning was trying to shoot birds on auto selection autofocus mode and it was not easy


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2014)

What's the difference in its focusing system ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Finally got D7000 + sandisk extreme 8GB



That's great, Congatulations.  
Now you will make everything look awesome. The birds are still there ?


----------



## a_medico (Feb 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Finally got D7000 + sandisk extreme 8GB
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/12347747955_896fe2ea5f_z.jpg
> D7000 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr
> ...



I'll advice to keep them both. I was planning to sell my 500d, when i brought my secondhand 60d. But then i realized it makes sense to carry both (though adds to bulk) as i happen to use uwa and telephoto. Each on different cam, so i dont have to change the lens everytime.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks gen...yes some birds are there...today morning clicked purple sunbird and barbet at my garden

@kaz D7000 have a much faster and advance focus system with 39 AF points and I think 12 cross focus points...where D3100 had only 1 cross focus point and 12 AF points
Also there is lots of focus options in D7000

@medico ....I am keeping my D3100 for now ...yes to avoide lens change two bodies are required,,,will see if it gets properly utilized ..in any case it will be used by dad now


----------



## kaz (Feb 7, 2014)

hmmm I see


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 7, 2014)

@sujoy congrats dude. Waiting for some awesome clicks.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks @nikku. ....let me check the result in the evening...damn I wish I had no office for 3-4 days


----------



## nac (Feb 7, 2014)

Take cl(S)ick leave for a week then...


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

No nac I have already out of unpaid leaves...took them when I used to come home from dhaka  now m waiting for april to get this years leaves


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2014)

good shot medico.

Congrats sujoy. Actually I too was thinking of getting one but since I am still learning that would be an overkill for me.
If possible please do a little review and how different is the new D7100 from it?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

yup D7000 is quit an advance DSLR ...it would certainly be an overkill for starters

let me use it for a week then I can review it 
the main points different from D7100 -
D7100 have much better focus module 
D7100 have better weather sealing
D7100 can autofocus even on f8 lenses example 300mm f4+ 2x TC = 600mm f8
D7100 have newer sensor and no low pass filter..due to that pics are much more sharper but grainier
D7100 have a software 1.3x crop mode which gives faster burst rate and good for birding

but all these good things do not justify the 25k more cost from D7000

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3708/12361130245_7d82ea494d_z.jpg
Purple sunbird by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Feb 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but all these good things do not justify the 25k more cost from D7000


Yes it seems a bit overpriced.Thats why i asked you if the difference is too large.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2014)

I have one more good news ...the nikon 50mm which I damaged due to my negligence in december and put to rest (removed from my signature too) is finally working after I checked it seriously ...although it have lots n lots of fungus but pic quality is fine.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7383/12367833193_29bc18a3cd_z.jpg
DSC_0111 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7375/12368116994_0840cf2f9c_z.jpg
DSC_0110 by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr

if u are curious what I damaged then story is I opened up the back part of the lens to clean the fungus ...but I was nervous enough soo decided to repack again without doing anything...but could not assemble properly..soo it was not working ...After all I spent only 3.5k 2.5years back ..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 8, 2014)

The super bokeh in the first one is because of the new camera ?  or because of 50mm lens ?
I like it.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2014)

@gen  the bokeh is coz of 50mm taken at f1.8  cam have no role in that


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats, for your new purchase, Sujoy. Looking forward for some great shots from you.  And it's a promising start for now.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2014)

@cyberkid thanks ..I have not started yet  want to do soo many things...today I am playing with D7000+50mm and its a lightweight and quick combo


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 8, 2014)

wow, nice to know that your f/1.8 prime is back. BTW how do you end up with lenses at such amazing prices?

wow, nice to know that your f/1.8 prime is back. BTW how do you end up with lenses at such amazing prices?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2014)

Amlan I buy lens used..new ones cost too much...and this is not the newer D lens its one genration older lens..but its just as good as new gen one..I bought it to reverse mount for macro


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The super bokeh in the first one is because of the new camera ?  or because of 50mm lens ?
> I like it.





sujoyp said:


> @gen  the bokeh is coz of 50mm taken at f1.8  cam have no role in that



That is lens blur not bokeh.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2014)

he he he aniraban ...dont start again   just put creamy bokeh in google image search and then tell


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmm.. Okay. They seem to be the same thing. 

Thanks!


----------



## kaz (Feb 9, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3738/12397936705_9e1bfa0dc3_c.jpg
Good Morning


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice work kaz.

And a very good morning to all!


----------



## kaz (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2014)

nice work kaz

just spent my whole morning for birding at a nearby dam and found that D7000's auto focus point selection is soo irritating...soo many of my shots got out of focus...I have to find a way to handle it..it wont let me select the focus point and itself select wrong points. not even one shot worth posting


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 9, 2014)

@sujoy: he he ... the new camera depression syndrome  . Happens to me everytime I change my cam. It's irritating to know that your cam can do everything better than the old one yet it doesn't want to ... plus you miss the small small benefits of the old cam. I was missing CHDK and things like a 10x zoom for months after I got my DSLR


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nice work kaz
> 
> just spent my whole morning for birding at a nearby dam and found that D7000's auto focus point selection is soo irritating...soo many of my shots got out of focus...I have to find a way to handle it..it wont let me select the focus point and itself select wrong points. not even one shot worth posting



You cant select an auto focus point manually??


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2014)

@Amlan yes u r spot on...I know its much better then my old cam but somehow could not contol it...may take time.

@anirban...no I cant control the 39 Af points manually as of now...but I am searching for option to do it

A selfportrait of magician 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/12404301225_014a557016_z.jpg
Magic1 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 9, 2014)

@sujoyp - wow !!! That one is brilliant.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7457/12405187074_dacbaa1229_b.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @Amlan yes u r spot on...I know its much better then my old cam but somehow could not contol it...may take time.
> 
> @anirban...no I cant control the 39 Af points manually as of now...but I am searching for option to do it
> 
> ...



Brilliant


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks pranav and gen   good that the incense sticks (agarbatti) are totally covered in my hands


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2014)

Sujoyda brilliant execution.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2014)

thanks anirban 

at least my sunday did not go waste


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2014)

Good one @sujoy... liked the smoky effect


----------



## quan chi (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice pics there guys.
Some shots of konark from my side.

*s28.postimg.org/kxksxmhfh/IMG_0682.jpg
*s28.postimg.org/ad6a1anjx/IMG_0689.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks abhidev

Nice shots quanchi...do u have more shots..specially konark statue


----------



## quan chi (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks sujoy. Unfortunately due to limited time I even could not explore the place properly. I didn't get the time to shoot enough statues. Btw still I will try & see If i have any good pics of statues. Meanwhile enjoy these two.

In the first pic look at the middle left side there is a statue of surya's youth(afternoon) form. The middle one from here I think *www.thekonark.in/konarksungod.html  
Similarly on right side I think it contains surya as a child (morning).(Its hidden)

*s8.postimg.org/vlwxdva1x/IMG_0691.jpg

*s8.postimg.org/gn9x5p5lx/IMG_0697.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 9, 2014)

@quan chi: Loked the first shot 

@ Sujoy : This might sound silly, but isn't this what you wanted ? 
Nikon D7000 Autofocus Settings

Some random (noisy) shots from me :-

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7432/12414954415_a8c2d7e697_c.jpg
IMG_5715_e by pranav0091, on Flickr 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7440/12414960855_e0dc6fa1b7_c.jpg
IMG_5640_e by pranav0091, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/12414972555_4a2f380f5c_c.jpg
IMG_5543_e by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 9, 2014)

@quanchi hmm would have loved some more detailed shots  anyways thanks for sharing

@pranav ...   thanks bro ...I just not noticed that focus liver also have a button inside ...and it really solves all the problems 
I used the focus liver at least 3-4 times but never noticed the button


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 10, 2014)

sujoy da and all, please suggest me a suitable HDR bracketing range for wide f8-f10 landscape shots. cloudy, metering is sometimes fooling me and i picked some underexposed shots ( which is actually safe and better than OE), still how to do the metering correct for HDR in a cloudy day ?


also much appreciated if someone can tell me where is the Mirror Lock option in D5100 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

@gen regarding your ship picture...I would say its too tightly taken or cropped...there is just no composition in it ...no space left on front neither back ...

@pranav ...1st one have color cast..improve the white balance on that flower ...2nd is beautiful and 3rd is cute.

@sam I think you have to use point metering and point to the thing which you think is right exposed...if u use matrix metering then in a dull weather it may just underexpose or over expose the whole picture ...in any case u will not get properly exposed shot in a cloudy day...if u want that then take two pictures point the focus point on ground and take the shot and take the same shot with focus point on clouds...then merge both

mirror lock button is AE/AL button ...I have check the path at home


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2014)

Sujoy I myself is missing some detailed shots which i couldn't take due to reasons sated earlier. 

Pranav your first shot is good but needs a little improvement as stated above. Last one is good too but the finger should have been blurred a little bit.

Anyways another statue shot (actually its a very average shot i think. lots of crowds thus had to make it quick)

*s8.postimg.org/638t6anxh/IMG_0700.jpg
screen shot on pc


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

Quanchi ..looking at ur shots I think I will add konark to my "things to visit before I die" list for rich in monuments and ancient indian culture


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 10, 2014)

Add khajuraho too.

Its exciting.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 10, 2014)

*ppcdn.500px.org/60568468/9185f222581d7b13f044ce5e98cc00f5d61c59ca/4.jpg



  Lonely Tree
  by
  srikant mishra


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Add khajuraho too.
> 
> Its exciting.



Added  ...btw its in madhya pradesh ..right?


@skrmish ...nice shot and composition ...but is it HDR..


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 10, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Add khajuraho too.
> 
> Its exciting.



yes it sure is...  IYNWIM


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 10, 2014)

I was preparing for holi this weekend by capturing some high speed shots. 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2833/12405421175_678e49a51f_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

it was a good attempt amlan...btw you must have read somewhere...what else we can shoot in high speed ...you can reply on other thread


----------



## srkmish (Feb 10, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Added  ...btw its in madhya pradesh ..right?
> 
> 
> @skrmish ...nice shot and composition ...but is it HDR..



Its in camera HDR and post processing in PS. SX50 is starting to impress me especially with static bird shots at full zoom. I went to mangalajodi saturday and got some good pics of birds. Will be uploading soon after processing. It was also able to capture moving birds but its damn impossible to view through the ugly viewfinder and track the bird movements. Hence i had to zoom back and capture it from a distance. Needless to say, this cam isnt suited for BIF shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

Good that SX50 is soo capable...will be waiting for your bird shots


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 10, 2014)

Wow ....Congrats Sujoy on that D7000...

My cousin wants to take up photography professionally ,so among all the suggestions I suggested him to take classes at IIPCAL International Institute of Photography Kolkata - Learn the Art from Masters. Advance courses, photojournalism and commercial photography in India's premier photography academy in Kolkata.. Suggestions are warmly welcomed . Thank you.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 10, 2014)

*ppcdn.500px.org/60592228/32c9d4a779194d56c35da532137a4d11e277540c/4.jpg



  Another Day Ends
  by
  srikant mishra


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

superb one skrmish ...loved it

Thanks Inci ....yup that institute looks good and economical


----------



## quan chi (Feb 10, 2014)

srkmish loved your pics! good work!

sujoy I love visiting historic places too. Read the story of konark its interesting. The wheels of the chariot acts as a clock or sundial & shows almost accurate time! The minutes have 3mm spacing between them! Engineering even in those days was at its best! 

Another statue.

Statue of chaya devi the wife of sungod or surya dev.
*s27.postimg.org/cdn6b9vpf/IMG_0693.jpg

This is not konark.

*s28.postimg.org/a072prd1p/IMG_0736.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 11, 2014)

@srkmish : Excellent shot for any camera, especially a non-dslr. 

@Sujoy : Poor lighting on that first picture, went through a bit of experimentation in PP, and then added a layer which worsened the color-cast, but improved the texture on the  petals. Yes, the shots could have been better...


----------



## srkmish (Feb 11, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> @srkmish : Excellent shot for any camera, especially a *non-dslr*.




The correct terminoloy would be : especially a *Small Sensor* Camera  . There are compact cams having full frame sensors


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 11, 2014)

@sujoyp - Thanks. Much appreciated comments.  I was on one of those boats and clicking all the different things I saw, the others came out even worse.

@srkmish  - Both pics are nice.  I love the first pic except that its one of the rare times where I don't like the sun rays.
The 2nd one is super too.

@izzikio_rage - Those are great.   How many balloons you wasted before getting this  and how close were you ?? water proof camera ..

@quan chi - Nice pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2014)

skrmish ..really bro there are soo many types of cameras these days specially sony have confused us much
1. Medium format
2. DSLR APSC sensor
3. DSLR full frame
4. DSLT APSC
5. DSLT full frame
6. compact full frame ILC
7. Compact full frame fixed
8. compact APSC
9. Compact ApSC ILC
10. m4/3
11. 1" sensor ILC
12. 1" compact
13. 1/7"
14. 1/2.3"

hufffff...I remember only this much


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2014)

@Gen: I think i popped some 10-15 balloons before I got this one , my lens was at full zoom of 50mm so close enough to get some drops on the camera but far enough to be safe. 

@sujoy: I know, it's now really hard to judge people by the camera they carry, not that you should do that anyhow. I once got chewed out by some organizer of a photography exhibition since I purchased a bad compact sony camera rather than going for a Canon or Nikon. c'est la vie


----------



## srkmish (Feb 11, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> skrmish ..really bro there are soo many types of cameras these days specially sony have confused us much
> 1. Medium format
> 2. DSLR APSC sensor
> 3. DSLR full frame
> ...



But that is a good thing Sujoy. Sony, Fujifilm, olympus, panny are experimenting and innovating and bringing new products. RX100 is a great example of a cheap cam which doesnt compromise on quality. New Fuji cameras with x-trans sensor or something is touted to be the next big thing and those using it say it  delivers  images at par or even better than FF Cameras. Nikon and Canon are resting on their laurels and bringing nothing new to the table.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2014)

amlan its really important to use a bit longer zoom then 50mm ...anyways we have to adjust with what we have 

I know people are soo brand conscious...one of my friend always bore me with how good canon is and how bad nikon...and i should sell off everything and join canon brandwagon....
suppose If I carry a  sony RX1 which is DSLT Compact fullframe camera with 35mm fixed lens ...cost almost 1.2-1.5 lakh and people will think I am just a point and shoot user 
Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX1 Review: Digital Photography Review


skrmish ...true that sony fuji olympus panasonic all are trying to bring something new...but sony should control there innovation and build on the additional lenses and accessories required.
Sony have DSLT, NEX, RX, now those new full frame A7R ....where are the lenses ...and how many type of flash mounts third party will make ..
Nikon and canon have almost a 100 lens choice each and full support for third party equipments from wireless triggers to flash to android apps...even software support .
but DSLT have some choice but Nex and A7R have only max 10 lens ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

wow some great shots to see...liked IMG_5640_e by Pranav, izzikio's water balloon and the boat and tree are amazing Srkmish


----------



## abhidev (Feb 11, 2014)

@skirmish awesome pic!!!


----------



## srkmish (Feb 11, 2014)

*ppcdn.500px.org/60708210/abed18dd264e7658f8298740f5ae8cbbc9fc699a/4.jpg



  Reflection
  by
  srikant mishra


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 12, 2014)

@srkmish - Reflection is looking nice.

First flower pic of the year.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7318/12473412935_06a6b4b41d_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 12, 2014)

@Sujoy: don't have a zoom lens, am trying to jugaadofy a couple of old manual lenses. 

@Srikant: loved your first shot of the boat, the reflections one seems slightly underexposed 

@gen: nice flowers


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2014)

@amlan old manual lens is good as far as either its one of those gems or for macro and wideangle purpose or if its free or super cheap ...else get AF focus one.
spending 6-7k on a manual zoom lens is just not worth

nice flower @gen


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

Some pics taken with the FZ150:

*i.imgur.com/7xqNuxS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UdQEA1j.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2014)

tkin bird shot is very clear ...thats nice shot


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> tkin bird shot is very clear ...thats nice shot


Yeah, tried a bokeh, worked good with max zoom.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2014)

wow the bg houses matches the colours of the pigeon


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

Anorion said:


> wow the bg houses matches the colours of the pigeon


Pigeon's Creed


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2014)

@tkin: nice shot.

if you can, try again with the background full of the houses, no sky...
and get your horizons and verticals right.. 

in a wide, cinematic shot. if you can. try it.


----------



## tkin (Feb 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> @tkin: nice shot.
> 
> if you can, try again with the background full of the houses, no sky...
> and get your horizons and verticals right..
> ...


I'll try to gas the Pigeon and glue it to the pipe and try something  

Jokes aside, this was taken in Hyd, left there, and Pigeons can't be found where I live in kolkata, you know any place?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

oh 

yeah i know a place. its right opposite my balcony, on the neighboring house.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 13, 2014)

Taken at Mangalajodi, Orissa



Spoiler



*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/Liftoff1.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/cormorant3.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/bluebird.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/Brownie2.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/yellowbird.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/onelegstand2.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/blackbird2.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/bird2.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

skrmish ...these shots are good bro ...even with my huge 150-500 I am not getting this much clarity ....looks like I will have to get a Sony HX400V (63x optical zoom)


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

Srkmish: you've got the time of the day spot on.. Great lighting and good photos man.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> skrmish ...these shots are good bro ...even with my huge 150-500 I am not getting this much clarity ....looks like I will have to get a Sony HX400V (63x optical zoom)



First sell me your gear.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> skrmish ...these shots are good bro ...even with my huge 150-500 I am not getting this much clarity ....looks like I will have to get a Sony HX400V (63x optical zoom)



I think u shud wait for canon sx60. I read on a rumors site that canon has patented some tech for 100x zoom :O


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 13, 2014)

@srkmish - Well done on the bird photos. Those are looking great.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

@anirban...your wish can be fulfilled this year itself ....would love to get Nikon 300f4 +TC 1.4x combo ....start saving 

@skrmish ...wow 100x now thats what I am waiting for...will sit on a relaxing chair in the middle and shoot all the birds from there


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @anirban...your wish can be fulfilled this year itself ....would love to get Nikon 300f4 +TC 1.4x combo ....start saving
> 
> @skrmish ...wow 100x now thats what I am waiting for...will sit on a relaxing chair in the middle and shoot all the birds from there



100x Zoom handheld is a joke 
I had issues with 25x already - manageable, but definitely not recommended.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 13, 2014)

And meanwhile sony will release a camera that has wheels and a bird feeder. that way you let it go and when birds come to eat it'll click images of them. At the end of the day it will come back to you and give you the photos


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice work guys... 

I like Sujoy's *Magic1*, Pranav's *cute kitten, *Srkmish's *lonely tree, *Amlan's *balloon blast*.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

@pranav thats not a problem ...I can use a gorrila pod or tripod and set cam on that  BTW I am seriously getting a monopod next birding season...I cant carry my combo in hand for more than 1-2 hrs continously ...

@amlan LOL we will just send drones from home to shoot pics and directly upload live shots on FB 

@nac thanks...u checked after soo many days ???


----------



## nac (Feb 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @nac thanks...u checked after soo many days ???


Yeah, out of town. Weddings, travel... 

- - - Updated - - -

Both these shot this week. You may still see some lens distortion, as I couldn't find a perfect lens profile for my camera.

*i.imgur.com/CRRV9gm.jpg

*i.imgur.com/nts8wBH.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice shots and composition nac


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 14, 2014)

@nac: the night image is very beautiful.


----------



## Krow (Feb 14, 2014)

Do any of you post regularly on Instagram, Flickr or VSCO Grid? We can follow each other there too. I follow Sujoy on Flickr I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2014)

@krow ok soo you are pranay parab...I was just wondering  

Krow there is a flickr thread too ...you can check that thread for others


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2014)

^^ Most of us have put our flickr link in our signature. 

Thank you Sujoy and Amlan.


----------



## srkmish (Feb 15, 2014)

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/takeoff4.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/portrait2.jpg

I like 500px better than flickr. 500px feels more "artistic" and i hate those tags/awards/groups in Flickr comments.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 15, 2014)

500px mostly has better photos, or it ensures that you see only the good ones. But somehow the community on flickr is better, they respond to queries, discuss stuff. So images have better comments than just a "v+f" 

And since its free, i use both.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2014)

nice skrmish

yes I too use both...500px have great way to display the best pics ...and flickr have great groups where we can see the pics of a certain lens or a certain dslr and discuss about it

- - - Updated - - -

Shot some macro

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7296/12542245823_0a807ac589_z.jpg
Pollen by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2852/12542616254_25cc6a1f42_z.jpg
Spidy web by sujoyp, on Flickr

I know spider web could be better...but light comming from back is natural between leaves...not under my control


----------



## nac (Feb 15, 2014)

Nice clicks Sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks nac


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2014)

@sam some of them are composed properly but u have done too much editing using HDR ...


----------



## kaz (Feb 16, 2014)

@Srkmish were do you live... How far is Mangalajodi from Bbsr?

- - - Updated - - -

@Sujoyp I tried shooting web but had no luck 

- - - Updated - - -

Will post some pics from today's picnic soon....

this update and like thing is cool in TDF


----------



## srkmish (Feb 17, 2014)

i live in bhubaneswar. mangalajodi is 85 km away and is a paradise for bird lovers . thousands of birds of many varieties. winter is the best time to visit as the most variety ull find at this time cuz its time for european birds to arrive. Also the perfect place for anyone to hone his bird photography skills. one of my friends goes every weekend.


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks....Lets see if I can make it this month because next month they all will be gone I guess?
I will be here at Berhampur till April and after that my studies will be over.... So for me its like now or never


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2014)

@kaz u are already bit late...still see that u go as soon as possible ...in Nagpur I can already see winter birds moving back

kaz for web try manual focussing ...I use macro lens although


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2014)

@Sujoyp hmmmm lets see if I can manage because my B.Tech project presentation is very near 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2881/12581573193_79c3b814a7_c.jpg
Sunset from a moving vehicle 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5522/12582444754_e945b7d8ef_c.jpg
I'm dead

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7298/12581888615_a90128151e_c.jpg
Relaxing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 17, 2014)

@kaz, that is a really scary turtle.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2014)

@kaz its a dead turtle right ...or is it alive...


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2014)

@izzikio_rage yes it was.... @sujoyp it was dead... you can see that the eyes are not there...

We were in water and this came floating towards us upside down...  Some of us were very close and we rushed out shouting "a dead turtle is here" and those who were little far said its just a bag of cement... finally we managed to get this out of water and turned it  ...It was pretty heavy


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2014)

such a bigg dead turtle with all the skin...whoever ate it is quit sharp in eating


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 17, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> such a bigg dead turtle with all the skin...whoever ate it is quit sharp in eating



Decayed - mother nature


----------



## kaz (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah may be it had its natural death and is getting decayed now... Or may be hit by boats or something


----------



## satinder (Feb 20, 2014)

Scary Turtle !
But Image is Great !


----------



## kaz (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## quan chi (Feb 20, 2014)

nac said:


> Yeah, out of town. Weddings, travel...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Both these shot this week. You may still see some lens distortion, as I couldn't find a perfect lens profile for my camera.


Second pic is good but I think something is missing. Maybe its a bit dark.
@kaz scary photos.


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/12673794213_2cb5c48bd4_c.jpg
Vroom Vroom !!!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7306/12673759185_aff4be91db_z.jpg
JhalmudiWala

- - - Updated - - -

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2884/12674036184_a31c7e67b7_z.jpg
Bhukh Lagi Hai

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2833/12673752905_69f8d7e5e1_z.jpg
Cutie


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2014)

damn, you guys seriously post really great and professional looking pics


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2014)

snap said:


> damn, you guys seriously post really great and professional looking pics


Was that for me


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Was that for me



all of you who regularly post here, you guys have dedication and work hard and are eager to learn and teach  unlike many people who just buy a dslr and think they are photographers. You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> Was that for me



Kaz u taking everything alone  
your crying gal is good ...I am not good at analysing human shots 

@snap I read that article in that link ...it was very hilarious


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2014)

@sujoyp

i know nothing about photography so glad to find that you enjoyed the link


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3763/12693733803_b6cdd15c43_z.jpg
Rose2 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7323/12694053824_fce942ca2d_z.jpg
Rose1 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5473/12693742343_39681f64b7_z.jpg
Butterfly2 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2854/12693580705_8987bba2cc_z.jpg
Butterfly1 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2014)

Great macros


----------



## srkmish (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos , sujoy, which lens u used


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks kaz & skrmish

@skrmish ...bro I used my Nikon 55mm f2.8 AIS micro lens  ...its an awesome lens ..full manual lens


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't get why a lens can't be a macro and a portrait/landscape shooter too, when the focal length is same in the each specific one


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

@kaz a macro lens dont need a f1.8 aperture coz most macro shots are taken at f5.6- f8 ...and it does not produce that nice creamy bokeh of portraits..the creamy green background produced in macro shot is due to magnification..although if you want to take portrait with macro lens its not a problem...

portrait lens are more of creating creamy clean background ..soo they are f1.4 or f1.8 aperture like 50mm 1.8, 50mm 1.4 or 85mm 1.8 ....50mm 1.8 can focus very close

- - - Updated - - -

macro lenses are like 55mm 2.8, 60mm f2.8 , 85mm f3.5 90mm f2.8, 105mm f2.8 105mm f4 etc


----------



## kaz (Feb 22, 2014)

Cool means one can use f2.8 on a 55mm macro for portraits ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2014)

wow, sujoy, just checked out the images from your friends. They are absolutely brilliant at this.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2014)

@ kaz yes off course I can use it as portrait lens ...and result will be very sharp indeed...but its a 100% manual lens...you have to decide the aperture and shutter speed yourself and metering wont work on D5200
thats the advantage of D7000 ....now I am getting focus confirmation and point metering  it became easy to use

@amlan ...yup really those are great ...his gears are also superior no doubt  ....300f4+tc 1.4x is much superior then 150-500 but cost also double used


----------



## nac (Feb 22, 2014)

Sujoy, Rose1 is really nice.


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 23, 2014)

kaz said:


> Cool means one can use f2.8 on a 55mm macro for portraits ?



Ofcourse


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks nac


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 23, 2014)

@sujoyp - What did you do ??  The last set of pics are on a new level of awesomeness compared to some of your previous pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

@gen thanks  its just  matter of chance bro 

...today I got soo many birds but the weather was soo bad ...had to shoot at ISO800 and 1600

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/12714461884_728ff684e5_z.jpg
Morning light by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5525/12714007125_39f50c968d_z.jpg
Kingfisher with prey by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5496/12714183893_856a2bacf6_z.jpg
Blue birdie by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Feb 23, 2014)

wow... is that a tadpole in the kingfisher's beak


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

donno kaz It just dived in the water and caught in a sec .... I wanted to shoot the dive but it was just too fast for me

- - - Updated - - -

Guys I took this 3x3 panorama today...just experiment ....I think its called matrix panorama a 70MB file

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5542/12715207554_8ca0f6d9a4_z.jpg
Matrix panorama by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Feb 23, 2014)

Excellent pics -kingfisher and blue birdie - sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks pranav


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 23, 2014)

Sujoy, I agree with the others... the last few pics have been really amazing. You've absolutely made full use of the birding season


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks Amlan..I just tried the best I can


----------



## srkmish (Feb 24, 2014)

And you think you need 10,000$ + of equipment ? 

Traveling photographer captures the great American west using only his iPhone | Mail Online

10 of the Best iPhone Photographers [by Photo Style and Genre] - Digital Photography School

Interview With Matt Kemp

Pro Photographer Using His iPhone To Photograph the Olympics


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2014)

nice pics using iphone ....but it cant take shot of bird


----------



## srkmish (Feb 25, 2014)

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/flyaway.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/somebird.jpg

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Birds/egret1.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2014)

Nice shots srk, specially the first one. Great golden hour shot


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2014)

nice shots srkmish ...1st one is quit good...it would look much better if all birds would fly similarly ..but thats not in our control
other two are very sharp...looks nice


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 25, 2014)

@srkmish - Nice.  I like the 3rd pic of the white bird.

For the iphone pics, the one thing common between all of them, all have great locations.


----------



## kaz (Feb 26, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7416/12783000944_30699c5368_z.jpg
Attack

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7395/12782559305_b7fb89be0d_z.jpg
Crane1

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/12782528365_3fd6d419a8_z.jpg
Crane2

from crane 1 and 2 which edit you like more?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2014)

@kaz 1st one looks funny ...I like crane1 more...its close and equally sharp like crane2


----------



## kaz (Feb 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @kaz 1st one looks funny ...I like crane1 more...its close and equally sharp like crane2



yeah 1st one is funny  crane 1 is cropped more and vibrance and saturation bumped up


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2014)

There is no activity here for some time...let me start again 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7313/12876871754_5edb1831d7_z.jpg
Looking you by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7421/12876841094_8674e0a6b2_z.jpg
Owl Down by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7323/12876384105_2313bd2cd5_z.jpg
Green House by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3797/12876471873_f729c27b4e_z.jpg
Garden by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3768/12876344915_5950abf6f6_c.jpg
Plight of Zoo animals by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## srkmish (Mar 2, 2014)

The first owl shot and flowers one are really fantastic


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks @skrmish


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2014)

Sujoy, I like "looking you", shallow depth of "garden" and Cheetah is also nice.
That monkey looks like a realistic doll 

"Green House" - I think there is a tilt and kinda unbalanced compo.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

@nac I too feel there is some issue with my Green house picture other then just tilt....what should I do...any suggestions? I liked the composition that way but just 50% satisfied with that.


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2014)

Please critique 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7310/12897471853_f83b00dd5f_z.jpg
Grass

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2873/12897959035_eeeecc4100_z.jpg
Road

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2845/12894970815_c2f7b142b9_c.jpg
Sailing

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3725/12896819583_7c5f31e8e3_c.jpg
Waves


----------



## abhidev (Mar 3, 2014)

great pics @sujoyp and @kaz

@kaz the first pic for moment felt like a bunch of peacocks with their feathers open


----------



## srkmish (Mar 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @nac I too feel there is some issue with my Green house picture other then just tilt....what should I do...any suggestions? I liked the composition that way but just 50% satisfied with that.



Sujoy, i feel since it was midday, hence there is no drama in sky for the greenhouse shot and the light is harsh. You should try taking this compo during golden hours

- - - Updated - - -

@Kaz : did u go to satapada?


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2014)

srkmish said:


> @Kaz : did u go to satapada?



naa this college project is not allowing me to go anywhere 
also had my GATE exam yesterday


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

@skrmish ...you are correct I think...if there is some golden light comming between the trees It would look great...will do it someday


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @nac I too feel there is some issue with my Green  house picture other then just tilt....what should I do...any  suggestions? I liked the composition that way but just 50% satisfied  with that.


I think if the building is in the centre, it would be little more  balanced than now. Center in the sense, it has more space on the left  than right side of the photograph and correcting the tilt would be fine  in my view. The pro photographers may have little more than this. And  turn it b/w, I will like even more 

*i.imgur.com/PgCCDa5.jpg 


kaz said:


> Please critique


I like road and sailing. Sailing is super sharp all the way...
Vignetting doesn't do any good to "waves" and shallow DOF is also not working in my view.


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2014)

nac said:


> I like road and sailing. Sailing is super sharp all the way...
> Vignetting doesn't do any good to "waves" and shallow DOF is also not working in my view.



Hmmmm but shoot at f8 and still came this way  and f10 in Sailing seems to have made lots of difference ...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

kaz I like sailing and road ...sorry I did not noticed the pic before coz of page change here  

Nac now the pic is looking lot better ...I will also try again


----------



## kaz (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 3, 2014)

@Sujoy, very nice pics of the owl. I sort of like the green house pic, the road and trees lead the eye to the house. If you really want an alternate way to shoot this then you might want to shoot in landscape rather than portrait, with the edges of the road meeting the photo corners

Here is a pic from my weekend 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3721/12905561273_365eebb22d_c.jpg
Nightlife by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2014)

^ That's a nice one, Amlan.  

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> with the edges of the road meeting the photo corners


Nice tip.  I keep in mind, I will try when I get an opportunity.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks amlan ....I will try that next time

your nightlife is great amlan ...which city is that?

- - - Updated - - -

I edited the Green house pic..is it any better
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7443/12909015845_846c6cd839_z.jpg
Lonely Hut by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 4, 2014)

^ It sure is better...


----------



## kaz (Mar 4, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/12918941914_5965b5febf_c.jpg
Dogs in bush

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2807/12918581815_064778e635_c.jpg
Crows

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7390/12919069324_80b6e8d16c_c.jpg
Crow

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2864/12919104464_959ed56051_c.jpg
Pooping Eagle 

More


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2014)

wow kaz u got eagle shot ...thats great ...I never even saw one till now


----------



## nac (Mar 4, 2014)

I like the colour treatment in "dogs in bush", but I am not sure about the hard vignetting. Esp, for the BIF photograph. Sky is pretty clear, there is nothing distracting or cluttered. I don't know, may be I am not used to it.


----------



## jaimin100 (Mar 4, 2014)

what about this capurated at diwali night surat*fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t31/q71/s720x720/882326_626653770717464_1379530433_o.jpg
*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31/1398131_626651467384361_1478507693_o.jpg
@ dwarka market,gujarat
*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t31/q71/s720x720/616477_627160737333434_1763193994_o.jpg
taken at junagadh fort,gujarat
*fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t31/q71/s720x720/1465925_627159560666885_128553979_o.jpg


----------



## nac (Mar 4, 2014)

Jaimin, First one is nice. 
3rd - Your watermark is sharper and brighter than the subject and draws the attention to your watermark. And this watermark issue is applicable to all your photographs.
4th - I don't know whether it's intentional shallow dof or miniature effect, but it doesn't work for this landscape in my view and kinda little distorted.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2014)

Nac you are right...vignetting was not at all required ...he may have used it as a frame around 

@jamin I liked your 2nd pic...concept is right there...need more improvement

3rd pic also seems conceptually correct...but pic need more editing

4th  blurry jungle is not good here


----------



## srkmish (Mar 4, 2014)

@kaz: very nice pics. Im also not sure of vignette. It works for the Crow portrait as it enhances the eerie tone, but doesnt suit the dog and the eagle. Eagle one btw is very cool.


----------



## jaimin100 (Mar 4, 2014)

@sujoy and @nac thnks for comments.these pics are taken as my first photography lessons (on nikon d5100).

the sharpness will come after stand bcz my hands are not habituated to handle dslr 

- - - Updated - - -

@nac in 4th i tried miniture effect


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2014)

4th pic is tilt shift? artificially made in photoshop or actually shot that way? it has the miniature effect, but too there is too much blurry trees in foreground, maybe keep more of it clear?
also, your composition is a little off, check out "rule of thirds" and "filling the frame".


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2014)

ooh thats miniature effect or tilt shift effect ... is it useful for landscapes...I have seen that effect mostly on cityscapes


----------



## kaz (Mar 4, 2014)

yup its right the vignetting doesn't look good in the eagle pic especially  I spoiled the pic 
good a bad habit of vignetting every pic....

Planning for a trip to Similipal on 20th of March... I have never seen a tiger before 

@srkmish I can go Mangaljodi after 15th only... Will it be worth going there in mid march?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 4, 2014)

@kaz - I like the 3rd crow (colour pic) but the vignette is too much in other.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 5, 2014)

Kaz, that is a brilliant eagle pic. But I think whatever the intention of the vignette effect it has been overdone. 

@Sujoy: that is jaipur, taken from nargarh fort 
@jaimin: I liked the idea of the krishna pic

I was out with my manual lenses and a macro converter this weekend, here is one of the shots (feeling a little too lazy to PP or put them up these days)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7304/12932431583_3b58fa5192_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

amlan nice shot ...although I donno why I didnt like it on flickr  

ur laziness in PP/taking shots/uploading can be termed as dip in interest...see that u do innovative things soo that repetitive things do not bore you.


----------



## jaimin100 (Mar 5, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7396/12950714215_61c8c8b2c5_o.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7337/12950715655_cb1d4b7652_o.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2859/12950851963_16a8da4cd9_b.jpg
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2842/10687183084_f1166cd006_c.jpg
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7352/12951138964_0e084db858_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

2nd shot is good jaimin


----------



## jaimin100 (Mar 5, 2014)

@sujoy mine too!!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2014)

I liked the 4th shot the most ...did you add more pics ...that city and lake shot was 2nd previously and now its 4th


----------



## jaimin100 (Mar 6, 2014)

@sujoy this city is surat where i live and the lake is river tapi  taken from bridge @ diwali night unfortunately at that day due to heavy traffics i cant take more pics  only those 2 pics


----------



## kaz (Mar 6, 2014)

2nd and 4th are really good


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2014)

Shot a prehistoric bull 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7444/12973315725_c2dfd88dc0_z.jpg
The bull by sujoyp, on Flickr



Spoiler



Actual insect
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7415/12973740954_ee647c0d26_z.jpg
Full insect by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Mar 7, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2060/12983858985_9c0ef90df0_c.jpg
Destroyed


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2014)

@kaz I have seen this thing in call of duty game


----------



## kaz (Mar 7, 2014)

yeah I lent them


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=13797&d=1394252631

Took it with my mobile cam today early morning.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 8, 2014)

kaz posts Cod , so now anirbandd posts DICE engine.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 9, 2014)

Dice engine only?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2014)

Yesterday went to a lake...got lots of shots...but wasnt satisfied with 90% of shots ...birds even 50 meters away dont look good at 500mm ...helpless

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7407/13056703043_655b02c7f3_c.jpg
DSC_1260111 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3538/13056584455_80d56d704e_z.jpg
DSC_1305111 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3188/13056715323_4953fd36af_z.jpg
DSC_1326111 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2794/13056718733_0e07550d06_z.jpg
DSC_1330111 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2462/13056845754_5e457d900c_c.jpg
BIF by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3166/13057055664_abaf5f5292_z.jpg
DSC_1180 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7433/13056731615_eef6d871ca_z.jpg
DSC_1220 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 10, 2014)

Digit gone drunk?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2014)

what happened anirban....digit drunk


----------



## nac (Mar 10, 2014)

Sujoy, Some of the photographs in BIF collage are nice and good.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks nac ...but I am really disappointed with the lens ....yaar there is not much details in the birds which are 30-40 meters away ...I shot soo many BIF...shot came fine...but details are really poor ...thats y I made this collage...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 10, 2014)

Those are pretty good shots sujoy, wonderfully captured moments. What is the problem with the details? you might need to calibrate the focusing of the lens (youtube has a video on it). 

@kaz: that seems like a great place for some light painting. If you can go there after dark 

couple from my side 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7419/12953562814_98c9cb5196_c.jpg
Time to light the lamps by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3073/13038368965_98788bd983_c.jpg
Candlelight dinners by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 10, 2014)

Amlan, 2nd one is not impressive


----------



## Anorion (Mar 10, 2014)

BIF collage is cool, the whole thing 

Time to Light the Lamps the lights and shadows are well captured


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 10, 2014)

@amlan the problem with detail is I am getting pro lens like details only when bird is at handful distance like 10 meters ...and I am loosing almost all details if its more than 30 meters   10 meters is just too less...all birds fly away from that close.

thanks Anorion 

@amlan 1st one is wondeful ....2nd one ...glass should have been clean and plain...no scratches or marks of any kind


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 13, 2014)

this is the most helpful tips ever found on internet ...donno how I missed these for such long time 

GUIDES, HOW-TO, TIPS AND TRICKS


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2014)

@sujoy: but this lens was working great on your old cam right? is it a lens or a camera issue, or is it something as minor as improper calibration of the lens on the cam 

BTW was reading a great article yesterday on how the HDR technique is in danger of dying out as new sensors can capture amazing levels of dynamic range. Guess all that is needed now is to learn how to post process them well


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 14, 2014)

@amlan ....my D3100 was a simple DSLR ...I never expected it to work awesome...but still I got the most of it ...its 9 point AF with 1 cross point was enough ...and i used center AF single point all the time

Now D7000 is one popular DSLR which people are using to a very advance level ....its 9 cross AF point and 39 in total confuse me much ...I try multi AF point and it vaguely focuses here n there ...I have lost too many shots due to focus issue which I never had in D3100 ....this parrot sitting just 15 meters away could be easily captured...but donno whats the issue its not looking sharp


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 14, 2014)

Well that is an issue with my camera as well, it tends to focus on the background a lot specially when it is brighter or has more detail. In those cases I switch to the center focus or manual adjustment of focus. 

Also in multi focus it tries to keep as many things as possible in focus. So if the parrot covers only one focus point and the tree around it passes 2-3 focus points then the camera will tend to lock focus on to the tree. Same thing goes for the exposure too.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2014)

*White noise*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3803/13173115223_97ceddab32_o.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 16, 2014)

Medico, that is pretty cool. Have you used selective coloring in this?


----------



## a_medico (Mar 16, 2014)

yes i have


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

how do I insert photos here from Flickr ??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 16, 2014)

When you open your pic in flickr there is a share button at the base (looks like a box with arrow coming out). Press that, go to copy bb forum code and copy paste that here. It'll work


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 16, 2014)

@a_medico - Nice, That looks something that could be on a magazine cover.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 16, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7126/13160340033_283ab59728_b.jpg
cactus land by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7440/13160337473_605b355729_b.jpg
go speed, Pattaya by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7451/13160336123_4bec12c48b_b.jpg
Beer glass view by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7160/13160330073_6e65537cff_b.jpg
Challong temple, Pattaya by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Mar 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @a_medico - Nice, That looks something that could be on a magazine cover.



Thanks. Glad you liked it


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 17, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION]: nice and calm pic.. serene kind of feeling! 

iLikes.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2014)

nice shot medico ...looks great

some of my shots
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2729/13214919215_61ec838070_z.jpg
Zilpi fields by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3719/13215246614_95860eb4e7_z.jpg
Zilpi tower by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3672/13215070603_b9b1139794_z.jpg
Road to zilpi by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2749/13214929115_269db3a8aa_z.jpg
My bike by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2789/13213983985_6e73c960a2_z.jpg
DSC_1590 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3785/13213998025_b4af2445d4_z.jpg
DSC_1727 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3777/13214112743_d2ca4e2ee4_z.jpg
DSC_1731 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Mar 17, 2014)

*Canines*


*farm3.staticflickr.com/2880/13215594924_19c12c904d_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn... this one looks scary 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3761/13160207825_79af67972c_b.jpg
Golden Dragon scales, Pattaya by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7345/13160326683_061e00c736_b.jpg
mini siam, Pattaya by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2701/13160324033_33b355b755_b.jpg
pitbull by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7246/13160476594_589a81dd53_b.jpg
Thai House in stilts by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2014)

abhidev liked ur 2nd and last ...nice garden for kids it seems


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

Yea it's a park where they have replicas of famous monuments from all over the world


----------



## nac (Mar 17, 2014)

Sujoy, Zilpi's are nice, I guess Mobile camera, right? Bird photos ain't good 

Abhi, Except first one, others are OK.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2014)

LOL no nac all are taken with D7000 only ...birding is difficult man ...go to a open space where birds fly 30-40 meters away ...you get no details ...even with a 600mm f4 you wont get anything at all ...
previously I used to shoot in local gardens and my own garden ...where birds are within 10-20 meters ...soo you could see the feather details ....I shot 200 shots and all are below average coz they were too far away ...I cant help   ....I can just pray that some nice bird come close to me so I could shoot it  

If you are in FB you can check the birds I got here...they are not good
*www.facebook.com/sujoypp/media_set?set=a.10153965352805424.1073741853.703330423&type=3

just for an idea..this is the lake

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3816/13218636935_a34ace3211_c.jpg
Zilpi by sujoypackrasy, on Flickr
and to walk to that building seen next side of the lake and back takes me 2-2.5 hr


----------



## abhidev (Mar 17, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3758/13160316233_da801e0bac_b.jpg
streets of Phuket by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3808/13160314453_29f25a8c55_b.jpg
lanterns by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent shots medico 
 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] - Sad to see the new body not helping enough man, I have seen much better from you. That lens is definitely holding you back now. And the lack of greenery in the background. And the terrible lack of sharpness - mostly a lack of focus 

How about locking the focus points to _one_ of the closer ones to the intersection of the rule of thirds and force the camera to not keep hunting for some 'optimum' mix of multiple points ? Thats something I have seen helps often, although my experience was going for the macro end on my stock 18-55. Just my two cents.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2014)

Pranav the issue is surely from my end..lack of experience with d7000 is the trouble...with advance things come the responsibility to upgrade knowledge.. 
This time I got soo many correct bird in flight shots...now the issue remains sharpness and contrast...contrst is difficult when sun is right up in the sky..sharpness I will try


----------



## a_medico (Mar 17, 2014)

*Pelicans*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3764/13224689264_f9a05f627e_o.jpg




*Macaw*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3695/13224694114_75882455d3_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] - Nice
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]  The birds are ok I guess,  The 1st bird one it'd be so much  better if it had some space to the right. instead of the left & since the background is quite plain you can easily do it. 
I like pics 2 & 3 (road) but  lol @ the bike pic
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] - Nice, the 4 pitbull's are looking great.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2014)

@gen the first shot was part of burst shot ...its not a crop its the actual shot itself ..y laughing at my bike  comon its 10 yr old..

medico pellicans are soo sharp...donno how u get soo sharp pics..please share exif


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks @gen [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]


----------



## a_medico (Mar 18, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> medico pellicans are soo sharp...donno how u get soo sharp pics..please share exif



ISO 1000
F5
1/1000
170mm


----------



## kaz (Mar 18, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/13237046903_003fd3118f_o.jpg
Moon @200mm.. highly cropped..edited a little in lightroom..

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] zilpi field and road to zilpi looks really good 
@medico great bird shots


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks medico ...

Kaz thanks...your moon looks good...I too have shot lots of moons


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2014)

Got myself a new DSLR , ( DSLT actually ). I was wondering where to start from ?? I have no clue about Photography , although I do understand the Jargons but not a clue where to begin from.

BTW , All I have right now is a DSLT ( Sony Alpha A58 ) , with stock 18-55mm lens kit. Is there a need to upgrade to a better Telephoto or Macro lens , right away or should I explore the Stock one first then go for the Higher Zoom lenses .??

Also , I was wondering whether I have made a good choice buying the DSLT ( Sony A58 ) , or should I have purchased the Nikon D3200/5100 or Canon 600D/1100D ??


----------



## Anorion (Mar 18, 2014)

check out the exercises in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/174801-photo-projects-practical-approch.html
and 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/173677-learn-photography-me.html

50mm is great for portraits, indoors, low-light although it is a macro lens. it's also less than 4k so I guess go for this one if you want something right away.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION]..no need to upgrade right way...get lenses according to your need and urge...do remember that every lens may make a hole of around 20k in your pocket (macro,telephoto) ...

A58 is new for us and it seems you may have to tell us how good it is  ...but dont regret the decision...sony have all the lenses and equipments available in India now...We can definitely help you regarding photography


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION]: DONT upgrade so soon to ANYTHING. Clear hai ?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 18, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION]..no need to upgrade right way...get lenses according to your need and urge...do remember that every lens may make a hole of around 20k in your pocket (macro,telephoto) ...
> 
> A58 is new for us and it seems you may have to tell us how good it is  ...but dont regret the decision...sony have all the lenses and equipments available in India now...We can definitely help you regarding photography



Thanks for the advice. 
So I am the only one with a DSLT ??  , Waw!! Seems like I have landed a fortune.

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION]: DONT upgrade so soon to ANYTHING. Clear hai ?



Roger that.  Clear hain. At least wallet me extra holes nahi karna padega.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> check out the exercises in *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/174801-photo-projects-practical-approch.html
> and
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/173677-learn-photography-me.html
> 
> 50mm is great for portraits, indoors, low-light although it is a macro lens. it's also less than 4k so I guess go for this one if you want something right away.



Thanks bro. Will check the links .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 18, 2014)

Finally another person with a Sony camera  . I guess everyone already told you not to go about investing in new lenses, since it'll burn a hole in your pocket. What they did not tell you was that using a stock lens and loads of jugaad will make you more creative  . looking forward to seeing some awesome pics form you


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 18, 2014)

@Medico: awesome bird photos [MENTION=155950]sujay[/MENTION]: wow d7000, awesome, I am here after long time  I liked your second shot on this page. I also tried taking some bird pics, but was not that successful, they are in most of the cases not too sharp and while shooting flying birds, due to sun , they came too dark. 
Here are few snaps from me :
1. easiest bird to take photo of 

*ppcdn.500px.org/63939317/133c2b812faadb6c27e5a9891636d358da34b993/4.jpg
  Pigeon by Kapil Juvale on 500px


2. 
*ppcdn.500px.org/63578011/084ab7dd89857325de7aa6056d11dbbb41cb4345/4.jpg
Prague city square by Kapil Juvale on 500px


----------



## srkmish (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow, that pigeon is mind blowingly sharp. Prague scene is very nice as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2014)

Pigeon is very sharp kapil and that prague square is beautiful

I tested my lens on garden birds and its good enough ...those long distance birds and BIF are just difficult targets

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/13249133074_6d55bec32f_z.jpg
Fakta by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2014)

Sujoy, In my view, this is your best bird photograph ever. 


sujoyp said:


> I tested my lens on garden birds and its good enough ...those long distance birds and BIF are just difficult targets


Then don't bother shooting them... 

Kapil, Bird... Something new from you...  Too much saturation, I feel.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks nac ...but then  I get bored looking at same bulbul, fakta, kabootar, purple sunbird, female sunbird and yellow little bird daily in my garden....I need to improve my techniques and get better shots out there...I am getting monopod within a week ...lets see if it helps me improve

The fun with digital world is shoot shoot untill you learn


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

awesome pics  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=933]kjuvale[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/13160192575_959b92b639_b.jpg
perfect view, Phuket by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/13160190965_f969125e70_b.jpg
Big Buddha, Phuket by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] you didnt shoot the buddha from front ..it seems to be quit photogenic


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

I did...I did 


here you go... 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/13160465614_a2754ee91f_b.jpg
Big Buddha, Phuket by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3681/13160187915_af9556c838_b.jpg
Big Buddha, Phuket by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2014)

good work  from front its really beautiful


----------



## abhidev (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeaa its very beautiful... it was still under construction though


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2014)

What lens kit do you guys prefer to capture long-distant shots of birds , etc ??? My 18-55mm doesn't takes me far , so I was wondering if this would be a good alternative for time-being as I don't want to be broke buying an original Sony lens .
Tamron AF 70 - 300 mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens - Tamron: Flipkart.com
Will this be okay for capturing insects , leafs , rain-drops as well apart from long-range shots ??


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2014)

Rishi Tamron 70-300 di ld is a OK lens...it performs good in good light...since it dont have any vibration reduction inbuilt it performs very poorly in low light ...like cloudy weather or evening ....in day time it perfoms as good as any good lens

you can get a sony lens or get a Tamron 70-300 VC USD costing 25k to increase your range


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2014)

Sujoy, But his camera features built-in stabilization.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2014)

yaah that factor I did not consider ...in that case Rishi can get this lens ...the only disadvantage will be slow focus motor ...but its really useful for 1:2 marco shots


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> What lens kit do you guys prefer to capture long-distant shots of birds , etc ??? My 18-55mm doesn't takes me far , so I was wondering if this would be a good alternative for time-being as I don't want to be broke buying an original Sony lens .
> Tamron AF 70 - 300 mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens - Tamron: Flipkart.com
> Will this be okay for capturing insects , leafs , rain-drops as well apart from long-range shots ??


70-300 is one of basic necessities in a kit, but won't be as good as say the 70-400 which is a bit better for birds, insects and long range. it keeps getting better from there. Yes Tamron is a good alternative. you might feel need for tripod pretty soon.
go to a photography workshop? these are great for getting the hang of a camera quickly, and understanding what kind of gear you will need.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 20, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> What lens kit do you guys prefer to capture long-distant shots of birds , etc ??? My 18-55mm doesn't takes me far , so I was wondering if this would be a good alternative for time-being as I don't want to be broke buying an original Sony lens .
> Tamron AF 70 - 300 mm F/4-5.6 Di LD Macro for Sony Digital SLR Lens - Tamron: Flipkart.com
> Will this be okay for capturing insects , leafs , rain-drops as well apart from long-range shots ??



Unless you are really serious about birding I'd advice to stick with the 18-55 for a while. Like izzikio already pointed out, its a very versatile lens. If you already find it limiting you, then either your needs are different or just havent used it well enough. Doesnt it do pseudo macros as well ? The canon 18-55 can do that upto 25cm which is prety good for a beginner you know


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 20, 2014)

even if you want to do macros at this point of time you can easily do them with some macro converters (check ebay for this) or by reverse mounting the lens. 

The lens itself seems like a pretty decent deal except for the flaws that sujoy pointed out. If you can live with those for the next couple of years then go ahead and buy the lens. Otherwise stick with the kit lens for some time, explore what lenses you can borrow from people, figure out what are the things that your kit absolutely cannot do (awesome bokeh, very low light, zooming into that bird sitting on a tree) and plan your lens purchase accordingly.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 20, 2014)

Reverse mounting the lense can easily damage the lens mechanism, not recod at all for beginners


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2014)

And without a aperture ring reverse mounting is useless


----------



## chitvan (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice buddha pics
2nd one is good.. nice angle


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks  [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7449/13160301543_f01e78715f_b.jpg
Ko Phi Phi, Thailand by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## chitvan (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice try,
capture same at the time of sunset/sunrise with better composition, 
you can get better light that time.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2014)

actually this was when I was traveling on a boat and sadly the boat timings are little odd....only till afternoon 

- - - Updated - - -

here is another one...

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3732/13160300363_284341c0e3_b.jpg
On the boat Ko Phi Phi, Thailand by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


guys please do comment on the pics...


----------



## nac (Mar 21, 2014)

Couple of night photographs taken this week.

*Stars:*
I thought of trying star trail and this is one among the photographs taken for star trail. Star trail end result wasn't good. I am getting dotted line, so dropped the idea. It was developed from a RAW file. Yeah, it's noisy as it was shot at higher ISO setting.

*i.imgur.com/fdIDBWZ.jpg

*Cloudy moon*:
I have taken a very similar one before. The colour was nice when I looked up the sky few nights ago, so the reason for capturing this one. 

*i.imgur.com/zUirxxr.jpg

Please leave your comments and do critiques.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] you could have taken a better composed shot then 2nd one..it may have looked lot better 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I am sorry to say but both are not upto the mark
1st one have just too much color noise ...and stars are not that clear due to that
2nd one everything looks blurry ...but yes color seems good


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2014)

^ you are talking about the first shot right?? Composed as in... Like can you please elaborate a bit?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

no I am talking about 2nd one with a bit of boat in it...dont know why but I liked the bit of boat and flower in that pic ...it feels leisure


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] are you using a DSLR or a P&S ??


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> @nac  are you using a DSLR or a P&S ??


I am using a point and shoot camera SX130.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 22, 2014)

I too liked the boat shot. It takes some time to figure out if it's a boat and the hill seems to jut right out of it. 

Maybe taking it from a slightly higher point would have allowed more of water to be seen, and the hill could've been moved to one of the left. Just my thoughts, great shot though


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]  - I like the first pic - #9134, with the other one I feel either shoot the boat or shoot the mountain.



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7253/13322191783_aaf1fe8fb8_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

what is that gen...is it a ship or land ...if its a ship what kind of ship??


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2014)

Seems like a terrain structure. But yeah its very difficult to distinguish it from a ship or land structure.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> no I am talking about 2nd one with a bit of boat in it...dont know why but I liked the bit of boat and flower in that pic ...it feels leisure



Yea.. The proportion of the boat and the scene is off... Well I wanted the boat anyways in the pic


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey thanks [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

I have few more pics... will post once I reach home... Flickr android app isn't giving me the bb code :/

- - - Updated - - -

the *Legendary MAYA BAY* 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2890/13160176185_0e5fe696af_b.jpg
Maya Bay, Thailand by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

I liked this one  composition is also good


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 22, 2014)

some of the old pics i took from my Ancient Canon Powershot A1100  


Water droplet from a leaf ( morning )


Boiling tea in a kettle 

A Statue of Hanuman ( near tirupati )


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> what is that gen...is it a ship or land ...if its a ship what kind of ship??



It is land, though there is a little bit of this ship on the extreme right, I have no idea what it is.



 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] - Looks like the place from the movie "The Beach", is that it ?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

Soo I have shot some shots with my DSLR on monopod and it seems its very easy to get sharp shots this way  just that you have to handle the monopod somehow...and high ISO noise is due to my preset ISO 1600

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3791/13327160073_bfa466e9a9_z.jpg
DSC_2048_filtered by sujoyp, on Flickr


*farm3.staticflickr.com/2863/13327374924_bb00207e0b_z.jpg
DSC_2029_filtered111 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3789/13327150013_88a0dc3124_z.jpg
DSC_2078_filtered111 by sujoyp, on Flickr

this cat was taken at 400mm with only 1/40 sec SS ...still much usable ...impossible handheld

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7109/13328404324_d75b0ce437_z.jpg
DSC_2051 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## justgothere (Mar 22, 2014)

Good shots all. 400 screams for support... 
Cheers


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] - Looks like the place from the movie "The Beach", is that it ?



Oh yeaa...that is it... Actually before planning this trip I saw the movie 'The Beach' and after that I said to myself I have to see this place with my own eyes before I die  and after 2 months I was there... Luckily all went well


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I liked this one  composition is also good



Thanks man...it was a little crowded so couldn't get a shot with no people around but it was beautiful anyways


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Sujoy, First and last are awesome.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks nac..tomorrow is Sunday..more photography


----------



## srkmish (Mar 22, 2014)

Sujoy.. These are very nice. Great shots


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] the cat shot is great...a liitle bit more detail would have been awesome


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - I like the top two.  Did you post the last one before sometime also ?

You know what I'd like to see,  some photos with the monopod & your old DSLR  for comparison,


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks abhidev and skrmish ...yaah more detail of cat would be awesome...but the shutter speed was soo slow that even with VR turned on and monopod I got barely still proper shot 
will shoot him again someday  

@gen ...no I didnt post any of the shot before...all are taken today afternoon

I didnt understand your request gen ....please tell more clearly


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Mount your D3100 on your monopod and take photograph of that setup with D7000 and share it with us.  (I guess I got it correctly)


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 22, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ Mount your D3100 on your monopod and take photograph of that setup with D7000 and share it with us.  (I guess I got it correctly)



Nope,

1-   Take bird photos now again with D3100 and monopod, some of your earlier ones with D3100 weren't exactly the sharpest, so now we'll know if monopod makes significant difference with that DSLR.
2 - and if possible take same bird photo with new and old cam for comparison.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Nope,
> 
> 1-   Take bird photos now again with D3100 and monopod, some of your earlier ones with D3100 weren't exactly the sharpest, so now we'll know if monopod makes significant difference with that DSLR.
> 2 - and if possible take same bird photo with new and old cam for comparison.



I second this motion 

- - - Updated - - -

Hey Sujoy, thats definetly a marked improvement, even if you take contrast out of the equation. This series is definitely much sharper than before, no doubt the images earlier were being hurt because lack of stabilization..

I happened to think of this. Think of the SLT [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] bought which has on body OS and therefore will put in stabilization with all lenses - Isnt that a huge bonus considering how we see Sujoys shots getting a steroid shot with the monopod ? I understand the optical -OS is ATM better than in-body Stabilization by a little amount, but in cases of specialized lenses like theses, its a question of stabilization vs none, and surely we know who's gonna come out on top...

Was thinking of an upgraded body for the future, from the Canon/Nikon stable, now not so sure anymore.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 23, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] -  wonderful pics. Time to get a ballhead too  ... the setup becomes quite handy.



*Bat*



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7229/13334239365_ab8ab5f966_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2014)

@gen ok I will perform this comparision for you ...will do that tomorrow after I come back from my birding 
  [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] 150-500 have optical stabilisation ...but it works properly if shutter speed is at least 1/250 and above...now monopod is giving 100% stabilisation and now I can get sharp pics even at 1/100 ...same thing will be for in-body stabilisation too...both in-body and on-lens stabilisation wont work togather...I am sure sony will give a choice to switch off one of them.(switch is there on lens to switch off stabilisation)

pranav I got better body for lot more reason then just picture quality or focus points  you can think again

- - - Updated - - -

yes medico ...ball head is next purchase for sure ...will look in used section of jjmehta too


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @gen ok I will perform this comparision for you ...will do that tomorrow after I come back from my birding
> [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] 150-500 have optical stabilisation ...but it works properly if shutter speed is at least 1/250 and above...now monopod is giving 100% stabilisation and now I can get sharp pics even at 1/100 ...same thing will be for in-body stabilisation too...both in-body and on-lens stabilisation wont work togather...I am sure sony will give a choice to switch off one of them.(switch is there on lens to switch off stabilisation)
> 
> *pranav I got better body for lot more reason then just picture quality or focus points  you can think again*
> ...



Like ? I always thought the better contrast (or in a way, IQ) was the reason. What am I missing ?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 23, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I have few more pics... will post once I reach home... Flickr android app isn't giving me the bb code :/
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Fantastic... Love this pic. Detailed

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> I second this motion
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The Inbuilt stabilization feature will be put at it's test today.
This will be my first shoot-out so lower the expectations . 

Also , I am planning to buy that 70-300mm Tamron lenses , which lacks stabilization . ( Getting a 300mm telephoto for 8400INR seems steal to me. ) I hope the in-built stabilization helps the lenses out.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , excellent pics bro. In fact the more I see such close-up pics of birdies , the more it lures me to buy a telephoto lens.  ,The cats in my neighborhood are shy of me and don't allow me to get close enough.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2014)

thanks  [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

here's another one.... 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3834/13160298973_70cde8bf7d_b.jpg
Maya Bay, Thailand by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2014)

[MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] the other reasons are-
1. view finder ...pentaprism viewfinder is really good 
2. Better grip...when using long lenses its good to have better grip ..
3. bracketing
4. 14 bit RAW (but still donno what difference it makes)
5. Nikon's CLS ...will make use of that someday
6. focus point is certainly advantage


Thanks rishi ...
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] nice shot again

Soo I went to birding today with my monopod...and yes its not easy to handle...the bird wont give a fare chance to open the monopod and setup...I will need a monopod ball head to use it properly ...to shoot something on tree I had to sit on the ground to use monopod...shots are fine..I got no fuzzy shots due to low light

Owl team ( 3 owls) gave me much relief...I setup my monopod and shot calmly 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2808/13349153203_09960bd33e_z.jpg
Those eyes by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2855/13348800665_ea95cc9b7c_z.jpg
Owl Lunch by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/13348939513_d5e301881e_z.jpg
Hellowwww by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2853/13349175664_daf37f2fb0_z.jpg
Yellow Bee-eater by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice shots... Where is this place?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2014)

Sujoy, these shots look much better. But these birds were sitting calmly so motion anyhow was not a problem. What do you feel, is the monopod improving the clarity? 

I also set out on Saturday with my tripod and got a couple of good shots. The one I liked best is this one 


 *ppcdn.500px.org/64627453/6b58e9370382ce204985374d88fb6077092d68a1/4.jpg 
Photograph The old and new by Amlan Mathur on 500px


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] its in Nagpur...Ambazari lake...a popular garden just 1 km from my home 

@amlan we are not talking about that motion/moving object ...problem was slow shutter speed and on-hand vibration due to weight ...these issue are solved by monopod...pics are certainly better then before...now I can shoot even at lower shutter speeds

the palace looks good amlan...but how did you get the sky blue...I am sure the sky should have been overexposed


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2014)

Sujoy, I like the first one.

Amlan, That's a fantastic shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2014)

I was there at dusk, so started shooting as soon as the lights came on. It wasn't dark enough to give me a black sky. 

I've seen vids of people like yuri acrus using a mono pod for moving objects (he even sells a spcialized design). Seems to be pretty fast


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] great bird shots....I have never seen any of those birds 

 [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] nice bat shot....I thought they only sleep upside down but here its eating too

 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] nice building 




*farm4.staticflickr.com/3768/13364041605_c8d20f5042_z.jpg
Frog Staring

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7181/13364414563_788a35a7b9_z.jpg
Frog Leaving Not interested to show up on social media 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2837/13364498594_8d829440e9_z.jpg
Little

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7394/13363759995_cdc83a9793_z.jpg
Sparrows

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7155/13363319883_0047d2bc70_z.jpg
Kingfisher. Right?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2014)

@amlan someday I will get a head for monopod only then maybe I can do subject tracking with that...right now I have to move whole monopod to shoot up or down which is not practical for moving subject or BIF
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] 1st frog is awesome...yes last one is white throated kingfisher


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 24, 2014)

Toading around, huh . Some good shots.
The Kingfisher is the kingfisher, but the sparrows are actually mynah


----------



## kaz (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] thanks.... [MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION] haaha mistaken


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] its in Nagpur...Ambazari lake...a popular garden just 1 km from my home



Beautiful pictures sujoy !!  



Spoiler



Aur bhi sundar bird couples dikhte hai ambazari me..Unke photos ??


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] its in Nagpur...Ambazari lake...a popular garden just 1 km from my home



nicee....I have not seen many birds other than crows and sparrows and parrots 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3817/13160170525_6e04c8bcfe_b.jpg
Serene, Ko Phi Phi by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2014)

[MENTION=173432]ashs1[/MENTION]   wo chidiya mera lens dekhkar apne partner ke saath furr ho jate hai  
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]  ...super shot...loved it


----------



## abhidev (Mar 24, 2014)

hey thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] ... I was wondering if the boat should have been on the left side


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 24, 2014)

abhidev said:


> hey thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] ... I was wondering if the boat should have been on the left side



Thats fine, but not the slanted horizon :>


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2014)

its fine abhidev ....we can not always follow the textbook style


----------



## nac (Mar 24, 2014)

*Star trail (TEST):
*
*i.imgur.com/UeK4MPS.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 9 x 1 min exposure | ISO 200

To get the arc shape, I was suggested to point towards Polaris (North Star). But unless I go to somewhere remote area, I don't think I can see stars around horizon level. I simply got to shoot straight up.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 24, 2014)

The result of boredom :>

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3714/13384335133_f7dd22e4a7_c.jpg
IMG_5770 by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3762/13384342863_639c92f653_c.jpg
IMG_5768 by pranav0091, on Flickr

Nothing to post about, but then I have nothing else to post 

Edit:
You people are too kind, here's an apple for ya all 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/13385511195_3fbdca3aa0_c.jpg
IMG_5756 by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 24, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> The result of boredom :>
> IMG_5768


Simple and good


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 24, 2014)

nac said:


> Simple and good



Whoa, seriously?


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2014)

haha that's an epic doorknob


----------



## nac (Mar 24, 2014)

^ You will know when others have done posting their comments.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 25, 2014)

nac said:


> Simple and good



More like Simple and Boring.
Cool dof with the apple but doesn't do much for me.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] try more...is it the max wide you can go??
 [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION]...I like 2nd one...do some smoke,drop,product photography...I am now slowly stopping birding cause of summer ..now will do macro or home photography


----------



## nac (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Yes, that was shot @ wide end (28mm)


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Thats fine, but not the slanted horizon :>



Yeas I should have edited it a bit


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> its fine abhidev ....we can not always follow the textbook style



True that


----------



## a_medico (Mar 25, 2014)

*Cricket
*

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3826/13401667203_0e589dee76_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 25, 2014)

I saw this pic at other forum...how did you shoot it...for this angle you will need to be on helicopter or top of light tower


----------



## chitvan (Mar 25, 2014)

nac said:


> *Star trail (TEST):
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice try with compact camera. 

90° clockwise rorate could look better to me,


----------



## abhidev (Mar 25, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7441/13160169165_898c42fa61_b.jpg
From the Top of Harbor front, Singapore by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Mar 26, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I saw this pic at other forum...how did you shoot it...for this angle you will need to be on helicopter or top of light tower



Was on a floodlight tower!


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 26, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Was on a floodlight tower!


seriously ??


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2014)

chitvan said:


> Nice try with compact camera.
> 90° clockwise rorate could look better to me,


Thinking of doing star trail over a year. Hoping I would get an opportunity to go to a remote area to try this, but it's not happening. So I am testing now, soon will try that whole arc shape trail. 
BTB, your link isn't working. wdphoto....

- - - Updated - - -

*Star Trail (Test 2)*

*i.imgur.com/UL92DCR.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 13 x 1min | ISO 200 | F - 28mm (35mm equiv)

Shot early morning. Hopefully, I will try longer version by coming new moon day.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

Nac good try....I am also studying how to do it...will do on new moon day...hopefully get some result out there


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/13417824695_972402e689_c.jpg
Single Light

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3727/13418024203_b34aafe63b_c.jpg
Cranes


----------



## a_medico (Mar 26, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> seriously ??



No. Kidding. I was on a 50th floor of a building.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

thats nice medico...you got the perfect shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 26, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] that's a very pretty shot. I'm assuming that you are using CHDK for taking these sequential shots and then joining in startrails. If not then use the amazing involtmeter script

Also, try it from the roof of a building, there you can aim for the horizon and less stuff will get in the way. Try taking these shots for over an hour, with the script you can just leave the camera and come back for it. That long a time will give you the curve that you want


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

I am planning splash/drop photography too ...on a better level   bought a medical dropper (the thing which is used for saline) ..here is the link for people interested
The Comprehensive Water Drop Photography Guide - DIY Photography


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2014)

The arrangement seems very complex  You also have an option of Separating Funnel


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

no kaz arrangement is simple ...put the flash behind the transluscent background ....put camera on manual focus...aperture f10-14 shutter speed 1/250 at 1/16 or 1/32 power ....need macro lens or zoom lens to focus close ....most important thing the water drop should consistently fall on same place


----------



## abhidev (Mar 26, 2014)

here's something for the ones with point and shoot 

The Photographer: How to capture a water droplet


----------



## kaz (Mar 26, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] that's why I thought of separating funnel because it will be sturdy, fixed and also water will drop for much longer....
BTW I don't have any external flash  bt I will try this after my exams end (exams on 29th, 2nd, 4th, 19th and 22nd)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

hmm external flash+wireless trigger is needed here....but its fun...try with simpler setup


----------



## a_medico (Mar 26, 2014)

*Piggyback ride*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7237/13423445453_bf20c415f9_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 26, 2014)

cute chimp pic ...nice medico...did u shot this at zoo or jungle


----------



## chitvan (Mar 26, 2014)

nac said:


> your link isn't working. wdphoto....
> 
> - - Updated - - -


Actually it was my water droplet photography link,photos from A570IS
 *m.facebook.com/chiragchitvan/albums/116101508946/?refid=17 
I am not sure if you are able to open this, 
---
later I registered own domain ccppix.com ,
but didn't get time to set up site,
It is just simple gallery with old photos from A570IS


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2014)

chitvan said:


> Actually it was my water droplet photography link,photos from A570IS
> *m.facebook.com/chiragchitvan/albums/116101508946/?refid=17
> I am not sure if you are able to open this,


Yeah, it's not for public viewing...


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2014)

Harbor front, Singapore

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2822/13160167225_565cc64968_b.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Mar 27, 2014)

Some tried by 500D..
---
 *farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/13432275554_1999c156ac_c.jpg
--
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3720/13433444214_6d91ebdc4a_c.jpg
---
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/13433550075_4cf8e915c3_c.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 27, 2014)

^very perfect and professional pictures. Can you post some details on how to do it ???


----------



## kaz (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone participated in this ongoing competition?
TheBigShot


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2014)

awesome shots chitvan...very nice


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2014)

Last shot is the best [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2014)

Last shot is the best [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Mar 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> Anyone participated in this ongoing competition?
> TheBigShot


Nope, I am not


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2014)

^ I am also not participating ....my pics are still not that good


----------



## kaz (Mar 27, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] I submitted 4 pics and I know I'm not going to win   [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] you have some good bird shots, just frame a story with it and give it a try...Last date for submission of Birds and Wildlife Theme is tomorrow....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I am planning splash/drop photography too ...on a better level   bought a medical dropper (the thing which is used for saline) ..here is the link for people interested



but you are already a pro in drop photography   !!!. 




chitvan said:


> Some tried by 500D..



Wow!! those are super.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]...ok will select the best one and put there 

@gen my drop pics are not at all good...I want it to be lot better...I have the gears just lack of time 

---------------------------------- [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] the competition looks good...I will post the image today evening


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow chitvan, those are soem amazing shots. very professionally lit and all 

Here are a couple of pics I took a few days back 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/13409219383_de43d593fd_c.jpg


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot everybody for liking my pics, 



Rishi. said:


> ^very perfect and professional pictures. Can you post some details on how to do it ???


Here I have some write up for droplet photography,

 wdtutorial.0fees.net/index.HTML

You can see setup photo there at last,
For above photos I used external flash YN 560, used acrylic sheet for reflection, flash fired on acrylic sheet for better reflections


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is the link Rishi
*wdtutorial.0fees.net/index.HTML


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 28, 2014)

chitvan said:


> Here is the link Rishi
> TUTORIAL ON WATER DROPLET PHOTOGRAPHY



THanks .
Although I don't have external flash but still will try it out.

Edit : ------------------
Checked the link. Man , those are some real pro pics. _/\_


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> THanks .
> Although I don't have external flash but still will try it out.
> 
> Edit : ------------------
> Checked the link. Man , those are some real pro pics. _/\_



Thanks bro,

You can try with inbuilt flash,(use thermcoal sheet for background).

All the pics in the link i captured from compact camera with inbuilt flash.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2014)

thanks for the link chitvan ...I tried yesterday...got ok kind of droplet pics but could not create any collision shot ...even when dropping continously...will try more this saturday sunday


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION], that is a pretty good write up, will need to give it a shot this weekend. How are you triggering the external flash? optical slave? 

Another thing, what stock/microstock sites are you uploading on? I've been trying that out for fun over the past year and am on Getty, iStock, DT, 123rf and a couple of other chindi sites. 
  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], need some advise. I have a super old vivatar flash that can be fired via a button. Can't mount it on the cam, can't make it an optical slave. Suggest some ideas to use it


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2014)

@amlan use RF triggers of wired flash triggers to flash it...wired are cheaper.


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2014)

Amlan, I've seen people using external flash with basic point and shoot cameras. They trigger the external flash by using in-camera flash. When the flash light hits the external flash, it fires. Try this... The draw back is, your vivatar has to be in a place where your in-camera flash light can reach.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] for that too you need to get the optical trigger receiver...it can be attached under the hotshoe of the flash.


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2014)

No, no need of that... I don't know whether it differs from model to model or not. The videos I seen where photographer just used in-camera flash to trigger the external flash.
This is one among the few videos I seen the method used I was talking about.


- - - Updated - - -

It's like in-camera flash light hits the sensor or something of external flash and it fires.

- - - Updated - - -

And here... little more explanation on that...


> *Simple optical slave triggered flash*:
> This  is when an external flash is triggered by the burst of light it sees  from another flash, and this is what you can use with your point and  shoot, but only under certain circumstances.  Here's why:


*johnbagnell.blogspot.in/2009/09/using-off-camera-flash-with-point-and.html

I remember we have discussed this before.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't think the one has is equipped with sensor


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2014)

Mine does not have this sensor. Will have to get a trigger that has a sensor or a wired one as sujoy said


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2014)

Nac that flash may have a slave mode which can take optical trigger to flash....what I said optical trigger or wired trigger is simple one and can be used with any manual flash without any technology


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks for the link chitvan ...I tried yesterday...got ok kind of droplet pics but could not create any collision shot ...even when dropping continously...will try more this saturday sunday


You are welcome bro, 
Which kit you have bought for droplet photograpy?

Droplet collision photography is harder than normal droplet pics,
see collision doesn't occur at every falling drop  and it doesn't give same shape everytime. 
Keep trying...it takes time.. All the best


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION], that is a pretty good write up, will need to give it a shot this weekend. How are you triggering the external flash? optical slave?
> 
> Another thing, what stock/microstock sites are you uploading on? I've been trying that out for fun over the past year and am on Getty, iStock, DT, 123rf and a couple of other chindi sites.
> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], need some advise. I have a super old vivatar flash that can be fired via a button. Can't mount it on the cam, can't make it an optical slave. Suggest some ideas to use it



I used wireless remote trigger,
I am on
Bigstockphoto
Dreamstime
Fotolia
Shutterstock
Nowadays nkt getting much time to upload on stock sites.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 28, 2014)

Read the droplet photography link. I did it using in camera flash at low ISO. It gives decent results but the flash reflection on droplets doesn't look good.  I think sujoy should use faster shutter speed and burst mode to get the desired results? 

The shape of collision will depend on the height from which droplet is falling.  Try changing that


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> sujoy should use faster shutter speed and* burst mode *to get the desired results?


You bet. In less than two months, he has shot over 2k photographs. No, he is not a wedding photographer


----------



## chitvan (Mar 28, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]
Droplet collision is really very difficult task, 
But i think this is the best kit for droplet collision photography 
www.cognisys-inc.com/HowTo/water_drops.php

It releases 2nd drop at the perfect time to make collision possible,because interval between two falling drops is the most important here. 

One more thing...pro droplets photographers(like corrie) mix some powder(I think any "gum" but not sure)  in water to change its viscosity.
You can search more about it on flickr.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] for all the tips ....I will try a lot coz I have 2.5 days holiday from tomorrow  
I have read about increasing the viscocity but for drop collision its said that plain water is the best one.

  [MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] my flash can not go beyond 1/250 soo I have to work under that...and I am already shooting it at burst mode 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] making fun of me again  I am trying hard to learn this new toy


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/13160285003_d641523147_b.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2014)

Got my 300mm tamron Di LD lenses for Sony A58. The auto-focus is extremely noisy and tad slow.
I don't mind it as I prefer to use manual focus most of the time. 

Time to starting my birding lessons now. [ And Moon photography of , course as I have a tripod too now. ]

Any suggestions about moon photography ??


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2014)

^ 
Congrats for the purchase. 

For start, focus @ infinity, use spot metering.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...focus on the moon...spot metering...underexpose by -1 ...shoot on tripod....use timer to shoot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 29, 2014)

was trying out some macro adapters last week ... seems like a pretty good buy

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/13482559974_cae73b21ae_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2014)

@amlan magnification is good but whats with the color of leaves and overexposed leaves ???  did you shoot when sun was right above?


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2014)

nac said:


> No, no need of that... I don't know whether it differs from model to model or not. The videos I seen where photographer just used in-camera flash to trigger the external flash.
> 
> 
> It's like in-camera flash light hits the sensor or something of external flash and it fires.
> ...



This was helpful I never knew this....


Link for some good articles on using external flash and flash triggers please.....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan magnification is good but whats with the color of leaves and overexposed leaves ???  did you shoot when sun was right above?



Yup, shot it pretty late in the morning, so the sun is overexposing part of the leaf


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2014)

Went to Zoo today , but was not able to reach there in time for appropriate shots.
I will be posting some of my first few clicks from my DSLR . ( Unfortunately I forgot to bring along my tripod and it was a big time mistake which I realized only after reaching the zoo. My hands are not steady at all , and on top of that the heavy Telephoto lenses .)

PS : Created account on Flikr as well .

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3769/13494925115_b8f115f154.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3757/13495483625_7b458af9e2.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3694/13495917354_5214d21386.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2861/13495892124_a81cfaa30a.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3831/13495498235_ab088ceec4.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/13494625963_8202a07361.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3708/13494653263_9c2e612766.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2839/13494575785_0df9020df3.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7330/13494963274_0d13deab18.jpg

My first bird Shot. 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3683/13494646405_e9f8f73d74.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...focus on the moon...spot metering...underexpose by -1 ...shoot on tripod....use timer to shoot



Okay. 
Unfortunately moon isn't visible today in Delhi. I hope , tomorrow I get a shot at it.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> ^
> Congrats for the purchase.
> 
> For start, focus @ infinity, use spot metering.



So for all remotely located objects , focus @infinity. Right ??


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Unfortunately moon isn't visible today in Delhi. I hope , tomorrow I get a shot at it.
> So for all remotely located objects , focus @infinity. Right ??


1. The best in the lot  But I don't see the point of using f/10. Shot @ ISO 6400 !!!
2. Not that good. Cropped of their feet. 
3. Not at all appealing
4. ditto 
5. Second best. 
6. Not a keeper
7. ditto
8. ditto
9. 
My first bird Shot. 
10. Not good.

Not just in Delhi, you won't get to see the moon for another two or three days. Today is new moon day, you can shoot a full moon in two weeks.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...keep trying...I loved the shot of 3 parrots looking togather...superb moment ...if tiger could look at you then it will be called good shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 30, 2014)

The light on the first shot is beautiful (there is some amount of rim lighting which separates the tiger from the background). 

The 5th shot (parrots) is an amazingly timed moment, great stuff 

When you do shoot the moon try to take a couple of pictures when the moon isn't full, you'll be able to capture more details on it's surface


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] - Nice garden pic.   How do find a garden with no people !!!   This is one big challenge for me, there is always some person somewhere in  my such landscape shots.
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] - Nice pics. I like 1, 3 & the last one.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] yeaa...its challenging but you need to have patience....the trick I use is if there are people around and you want a clear shot just stand there for sometime with your camera ready position or simply just request them to move aside  ...well this doesn't work all the time if its crowded. 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] the 3 parrots shot is nice


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

I give up on two drop splash shot ...tried really hard....3days...lots of reading  ..lots of setups...lightning n all ...but could not even get a single twin drop collision 

Just posting my usual drop shots

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7448/13504455814_1c7513ff97_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3691/13504117665_6df344eb92_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7104/13504118515_910de17e65_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/13504120315_3e36485a38_z.jpg

and some birds

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3798/13504173635_a62704c709_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3711/13504170735_67d6d9beff_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7412/13504260563_f34f59ac4a_z.jpg
I know last one is not very sharp but I caught him this way is nice itself...its a very quick birds


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] the 3rd and 4th drop shots are good 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7180/13160161245_8cea9e3ca5_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

Sujoy, I like all the water drops  , but not birds


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you for your feedback guys.
I don't know much about aperture control yet. Right now I am trying to focus on learning "Manual Focus".
I went there are dusk , so was in hurry as the park was about to get closed . 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , the last pic is very good. Feels funny to me . 
BTW , you have a 500mm lens , right ??


The Droplets shots are good , it could have been better in appeal if there were more droplets.
I will also try these droplets shots .

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> The light on the first shot is beautiful (there is some amount of rim lighting which separates the tiger from the background).
> 
> The 5th shot (parrots) is an amazingly timed moment, great stuff
> 
> When you do shoot the moon try to take a couple of pictures when the moon isn't full, you'll be able to capture more details on it's surface


Thanks.
Last night , I was trying to capture Stars as there was no moon. Had a hard time getting anything in the Camera , except the pole star , and one or two more. I guess , the pollution in the city is to be blamed along with my in-experience.
Was using a tripod.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks abhidev and rishi

Thanks nac... Maybe u are expecting too much from me... Yesterday I tried birding with my d3100 and could not take one good shot..it feels soo slow..and unresponsive now


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Great drop shots. They are as good as they can get, Not sure why last time you said  they were not awesome.
The 2nd last bird (Pigeon ?)  is super.  Don't really like the 1st one & the last one is decent.


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

Rishi, I guess with an APSC sensor, you could get some stars. 
Try deepskystacker. Follow the instruction. They pretty much explain everything... But it's a time consuming process. Only people who so much interest or little crazy can do 

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> Thanks nac... Maybe u are expecting too much from me... Yesterday I tried birding with my d3100 and could not take one good shot..it feels soo slow..and unresponsive now


Yeah, even I have thought about that. When people finding them good, I get to think about that. 
 Once you're used with the different body, you're not backward compatible


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 30, 2014)

I've not done this much before. The view isn't that great but here's an HDR attempt in Garden with 3 photos.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7209/13508891885_b956ac47c2_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

@gen ..I know the drops are good...but I could shoot this drop even two years back ....I could not take them to next level...these are just same old drops  
thats not pigeon ...its called fakta...looks similar to pigeon but in brown color...not in white black or blue color 
your HDR is nice and clean...shoot something more attractive 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] backward compatibility is really difficult and now I can tell all the issues with D3100 ...but these issue may also be there in D5xxx range ...D7xxx range is much high above ...all those stupid talks regarding sensor and IQ which we had somedays back looks useless to me ....the AF, metering, shutter response, grip,viewfinder, advanced options of D7000 is much much better


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 30, 2014)

tried a few  drop shots.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/13510403755_2277e0d01d.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7316/13510747444_820be8d76a.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7456/13510497303_75b7a70327.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3693/13160432574_b22f6db51f_b.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 30, 2014)

nice one abhidev

sharing a couple of shots i took a while back. Don't think I have shared them here

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7406/11546469066_1cd76b96d0.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/12384117223_51d7387417.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

last one is great prashant ...I didnt even get this one 

@guys dont try night photography now days...save it for winter ...I think its too hot now...and sensor would get damaged due to heat of long exposure ...try some other cool ideas 

Nice abhidev...loved it
 [MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] 1st one is great...2nd you have shared


----------



## srkmish (Mar 30, 2014)

Prashant. That landscape shot is awesome. Great example of a landscape photo done well.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> last one is great prashant ...I didnt even get this one
> 
> @guys dont try night photography now days...save it for winter ...I think its too hot now...and sensor would get damaged due to heat of long exposure ...try some other cool ideas
> 
> ...



Didn't knew that it could get damaged due to long exposure shot.
Btw how long are we talking about to cause damage. ? 30 secs ??


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> last one is great prashant ...I didnt even get this one



the green one was tap drops falling in a bucket from 2ft height. I took that shot first but since the heat inside bathroom was unbearable, i took the other photos in my room and used smaller height. hence the difference in splash pattern. My crude setup 

*i.imgur.com/Mgytn3ol.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] the spider shot is great

Thanks ppl


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2014)

Gen, That's nice. In-camera HDR? Software?


sujoyp said:


> ..all those stupid talks regarding sensor and IQ which we had somedays back looks useless to me ..


Now you have earned the immunity to sit back and laugh at our stupid talks about sensor and IQ 
*Night Photography:* Is that for compact too or just ILCs?

Prashant, Low angle, green drop shot is so good 
I guess I have seen the second set. May be in flickr. BTB, bought a tripod?

Abhi, This is much better than the selective the colouring.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 30, 2014)

Didn't buy. A friend got it free with nikon coolpix. He had no plans to use it so gave it to me . It is a simplex 333


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] but without talking about megapixel, zoom, IQ, number of focus point how can one decide which DSLR to buy...I mean a newbie dont have experience ...I now understood why people used to tell others to get a D90 instead of D3xxx and D5xxx  

Nac its better to avoid long exposure in this summer time... I feel that in ILC or not the lens will be kept open to record data for long period of time which may heatup the sensor....It may cause hot pixel marks on sensor....
day before yesterday I was trying to capture star trails...and shot some 12 shots ...then  I suddenly remember that summer is not right time to heat up the sensor more...and dropped the idea to take any more.


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

Two of the test clicks to see the angles for star trail. 

*i.imgur.com/76f2nJr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bDSGPhD.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

nac composition if 1st one is better..it looks better...take this shot while keeping the whole tree form the ground in picture...will look much better


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 31, 2014)

prashant, that is an amazing setup for catching drops, very doable. Will give it shot sometime


----------



## chitvan (Apr 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I give up on two drop splash shot ...tried really hard....3days...lots of reading  ..lots of setups...lightning n all ...but could not even get a single twin drop collision
> 
> Just posting my usual drop shots
> 
> ...



Last bird shot is good,
Always take care of background for water droplet shots


----------



## chitvan (Apr 1, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> tried a few  drop shots.


Droplets
Third one is good prashant

landscape is nice....nice colors


----------



## chitvan (Apr 1, 2014)

nac said:


> Two of the test clicks to see the angles for star trail.



Nice tries....try more once you get DSLR...


----------



## chitvan (Apr 1, 2014)

Capured during dang trip..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7341/13544549884_782eafceee_o.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

^ That's excellent Chitvan.  Just that I don't like the waste floating in the frame).

- - - Updated - - -

*Star Trail
Attempt # 1*

I messed up a little. So I had to remove some of the exposures.

*i.imgur.com/oAtob8t.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 1min x 82 exposure |ISO 200 |F 28mm eq.

I don't why the foreground subject (tree) isn't clear. It looks kinda blurred...

- - - Updated - - -

And some of the stars are in front of the tree.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 1, 2014)

Because tree moves due to wind. Also too much noise which could have been removed


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

^ Any tips/tutorial/video how to remove the noise. Camera have processed and reduced some, I have reduced a little.

There was no wind, even if there was a little wind, not much of leaves. And I am sure trunks/branches won't move in that unnoticeable breeze.

- - - Updated - - -

I guess, it's the processing made it look blurred


----------



## abhidev (Apr 1, 2014)

Note that I haven't used selective coloring...the leaves itself of that color or maybe they painted it that way 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2414/13160159175_cb62bd5702_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] that angle is not appealing 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] now its looking good  great work
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] its looking great ...natural selective coloring


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 1, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I use lightroom. It gets rid of noise pretty effectively


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

Abhi, That's me, right?  I said that... 
Prashant, So... I have to push it the extreme, I guess. I will try that to attempt # 2.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 1, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: trees and all will always have some movement over the period of an hour. For star trails its best to keep stable objects as the subject (rocks, buildings, some prop you put etc). I'm not sure why you are getting noise and purpleish color, I would suggest that you reduce the exposure time to about 15sec and use a lot more shots. there is also a long duration noise reduction thing that you should ensure is turned on, I hope you are using a chdk script to shoot these and not touching the cam in between 
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]; Wow that is unbelievable, guess photoshop is so prevalent that we tend to think that anything not natural has to be photoshopped


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

Amlan, We shouldn't turn it on when shooting startrail. Already, my cam takes about 7-8sec between shots. If I turn on, it will take even more time (equivalent to exposure duration).

I am using a compact camera. Pushing ISO anything above base ISO will introduce noise + extended/continuous use & long exposure introduces thermal noise + my expertise in image editing introduces majority of the noise you see . Deepskystacker have an option for that. Uploading dark frames along with the light frames helps to reduce noise. Even @ ISO 1600, I could get clean images.

- - - Updated - - -

That purple colour may be because of my choice of white balance, I guess.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd taken this one with a canon sx120, CHDK. Switching on NR will give you dots instead of proper trails but it takes care of most of the noise. The only thing I did here was take the initial shot with a flash. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8359/8299553352_f856534511_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

*Star Trail
Attempt # 2*

*i.imgur.com/fqXyycV.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 1min x 111 exposures | ISO 200 | F 28mm eq.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 1, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I'd taken this one with a canon sx120, CHDK. Switching on NR will give you dots instead of proper trails but it takes care of most of the noise. The only thing I did here was take the initial shot with a flash.
> [/url]



 Very nice capture ...


----------



## chitvan (Apr 2, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ That's excellent Chitvan.  Just that I don't like the waste floating in the frame).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Good try...


----------



## chitvan (Apr 2, 2014)

Pool table
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7308/13545440634_24e7d202ab_b.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 2, 2014)

Perfect Pool table shot. How did you place the camera? monopod? handheld? some other technique?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

very nice [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] ...super shot


----------



## chitvan (Apr 2, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Perfect Pool table shot. How did you place the camera? monopod? handheld? some other technique?



Captured handheld with auto focus,
Captured 1st shot then set the exposure then took 4-5 shots,

actually I wanted to capture motion of balls but didn't have tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

I went to our roof to shoot stars yesterday and got scolded by dad for acting like mad person to shoot at night ...Grrrr I told him that I was shooting stars which looks nice at night but in vein ...looks like I have to ride to some dark place to shoot stars


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I went to our roof to shoot stars yesterday and got scolded by dad for acting like mad person to shoot at night ...Grrrr I told him that I was shooting stars which looks nice at night but in vein ...looks like I have to ride to some dark place to shoot stars



Some samples would be great.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

samples of ?? I could not shoot anything...I started at 11:30 and got call of get back from there at 11:35 itself

Shot one from balcony and its looking ok but need more trials


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> sujoyp said:
> 
> 
> > I went to our roof to shoot stars yesterday and  got scolded by dad for acting like mad person to shoot at night ...Grrrr  I told him that I was shooting stars which looks nice at night but in  vein ...looks like I have to ride to some dark place to shoot stars
> ...


   
Give him your D3100 and ask him to shoot alongside.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2014)

chitvan that is very professionally shot. 

sujoy, convince your parents that you are completely mad, atleast that's what my parents seem to think when I do these crazy photography escapades  but once you show them the end result they'll understand


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

^ He is gonna get married soon. It's very good time to convince his parents that he is mad.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 2, 2014)

From recent Jaiselmer trip

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3826/13574140803_7ab7f3d336_c.jpg
Updated
 *farm8.staticflickr.com/7431/13576955953_cb4b1b2ef6_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome shot chitvan  ...very beautiful

I am going today to someplace very dark...and will shoot stars from there 

- - - Updated - - -

This is the half harted shot I took at night ...I am not shooting star trails but starry sky ....

this is shot at ISO 1600 ,f4, 25sec exposure 5 shots stacked
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3669/13578435123_bb38dd4da0.jpg

will definitely get something good soon


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]: really nice shots there


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

*EOS 600D and Tamron 70-300 VC USD*
Shot for over 2 months to get them to pose perfect. 

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/1796055_10152687895999829_1345091338_o_zps84b66340.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/1658181_10152632053414829_1704539190_o_zpsf7b1e740.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/1941499_10152659444504829_29388021_o_zpsb6ae715f.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/1799139_10152649317679829_1155788592_o_zps90b7ed09.jpg

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/1782434_10152595491139829_1594341295_o_zpscf16b0f1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/1907709_10152683410644829_976858189_o_zps9cbea32e.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 3, 2014)

^ Impressive shots for a  non-IS lens


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> ^ impressive shots for a  non-is lens



vc = is


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

Good shot Inci ...loved those eagle shots

- - - Updated - - -

My 1st attempt at star photography .

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3742/13587909804_b5531fa75d_z.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 3, 2014)

Inci,  amazing images, especially the second and last one. The second is perfect with the colors and the golden bokeh


----------



## kaz (Apr 3, 2014)

A request to everyone, please hyperlink the images to the upload page (flickr/500px ...) so that we can see at what settings the image was taken


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2014)

Inci, The last colourful shot is nice.
IQ of first two isn't that good. High ISO? Lens quality? Cropped too much? (or am I expecting too much )
The coconut tree background are not that appealing.
Sky background, subject is not properly exposed.

Kaz, Sometimes the software used strips the exif info. And sometimes exif don't record the correct info (so the reason I typed them for my star trail shots)

- - - Updated - - -

Sujoy, That's a nice attempt. I don't see a place near Nagpur without any kind of lights. Bor National Sanctuary and Pench tiger reserve are two places where you can get less light.


----------



## a_medico (Apr 3, 2014)

Incinerator, the last bird shot is a stunner. Is the blur natural or processed?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2014)

All the shots are shot with AI servo and single point center focus. All of the are shot in RAW and Lightroomed slightly. The blur is natural. 

You are right Nac,I should use Photoshop to blur the Eagles background and check.The lens though great but dosnt retain the sharpness after 250/200mm.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I am going to Tadoba on 4th and 5th may...all bookings done...will try some stars there too


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2014)

Nac ,sky is non point in the eagle shot as it is infinite but the main focus is the eagle,look at the suns natural light (color contrast)on the eagles body bringing out the details.


----------



## nac (Apr 3, 2014)

Sujoy, You can stay there at night time?
Inci, Yeah,  its obvious that eagle is the subject. Since there are photographs of eagle with different background, I used "coconut tree" and "sky" to differentiate. I meant that eagle is not properly exposed where the photograph's background is "sky". 
-----------------------------------------
Newbies tend to shoot subject which are too far, even when using full zoom subjects are too far. They...  we think that we can crop as we have more than enough megapixels at our disposal. We shoot, we see it in our computer screen, go close and look it at pixel level. There it is... subject is big enough for screen now. Crop and post it. But the images are not good. What did we miss? In fact, everything.
IQ is poor/ or atleast not good enough.
May be focus is not precise
No/less sharpness, colour depth blah blah...
This is what I did when I got my camera two years ago (may be I will still be doing if I am doing bird photography. I don't remember when was the last time I did birding). And Sujoy suggested to try it with subjects which are closer.
*Sure photographer matters. But subject also matters to some extent.*

- - - Updated - - -

Inci, One tip. I am not a DSLR user or I have tried this before. Just that it stroke my mind. If you think, you're not getting enough sharpness at tele, you can stop down a little to get it, right?

DSLR users, will it work?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 3, 2014)

Nac ,I could have photoshopped lightroomed to make the subject brighter but  then the setting suns natural light from the west side of the eagle would have lost its significance killing the interplay of light  and shade! The whole point of that photo is the natural mellow sunlight of the setting sun bathing the eagle from one side only,west. 
Over blurring of the sky would have made the picture look unnatural with a pale bluewhite nothing.

The coconut tree could have been blurred further to create the green infinite effect.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 3, 2014)

As a PnS user I can say that the lens is not sharp at full zoom. And focus is not 100% accurate. So full zoom images don't have iq as good as no zoom images.  I see grain even at ISO 100 with full zoom on my sx240


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 3, 2014)

nac said:


> Sujoy, You can stay there at night time?
> Inci, Yeah,  its obvious that eagle is the subject. Since there are photographs of eagle with different background, I used "coconut tree" and "sky" to differentiate. I meant that eagle is not properly exposed where the photograph's background is "sky".
> -----------------------------------------
> Newbies tend to shoot subject which are too far, even when using full zoom subjects are too far. They...  we think that we can crop as we have more than enough megapixels at our disposal. We shoot, we see it in our computer screen, go close and look it at pixel level. There it is... subject is big enough for screen now. Crop and post it. But the images are not good. What did we miss? In fact, everything.
> ...




Yes works. But with the zoom lenses stretching it all out thin on the lighting front at F6.3  F5.6 (maximum) you have very little room on the exposure (shutter time) side, particularly so in the medium light situations like Incinerator has here, and even more so with something as fast a bird in flight. I really think the shots he got are excellent, for what its worth considering the very tight limits with that lens. I'd put my two cents that those shots are grazing the telephoto limits of the lens he has got.

He couldnt possibly stop it down anymore in that last shot and get anything worth mentioning.


----------



## Stuge (Apr 3, 2014)

Eclipsed-India Gate:


Eclipsed -It took almost 3 years, and 3 attempts  to realize this picture .Idea came up in May 2011 over a cup of coffee.Two attempts were made in 2012 ,but failed due to fog and clouds (No attempt was made in 2013 ) .3rd time in 2014 , I got the success in shooting what I wanted for so long  


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3813/13373196685_2d318d6b3c_b_d.jpg




*farm3.staticflickr.com/2862/13406447674_d2c4bef788_b_d.jpg




*farm4.staticflickr.com/3784/13300489735_df563770be_z_d.jpg


Celestial Alignments 


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7108/13266669895_5db3c29445_z_d.jpg


----------



## Tenida (Apr 3, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/40uff0J.jpg
*Puri Beach*

*i.imgur.com/4e5N1ib.jpg
*Lord Shiv at Chandrabhaga beach*


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=26205]Stuge[/MENTION] I liked the last one where india gate is well exposed and moon is behind ...others are also good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=26205]Stuge[/MENTION] liked the one with the moon the most
 [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION]: sorry but the date watermark doesn't look good

@inci lovely bird shots


----------



## chitvan (Apr 3, 2014)

Stuge said:


> Eclipsed-India Gate:
> 
> 
> Eclipsed -It took almost 3 years, and 3 attempts  to realize this picture .Idea came up in May 2011 over a cup of coffee.Two attempts were made in 2012 ,but failed due to fog and clouds (No attempt was made in 2013 ) .3rd time in 2014 , I got the success in shooting what I wanted for so long



Very nice clicks..
#1
Very well captured and composed,
loved the way you placed sun, human and bird,(placing of sun nicely), I would love to see pics you captured in 2011,2012,

#2
Nice one again,nicely composed,

#3
Sun part is harsh here as you can't do anything there, but foreground captured well, nice details there and those two lines make the pic.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Prashant.

Excellent Composition Stuge.


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

Yesterday, I went to a town 35kms away from city. Still there was light pollution. But I could see more stars in the sky than my place. Still I couldn't see stars in horizon level. May be I could've if I stayed in the dark for 15-30 min, my eyes would have adjusted to see.

I was trying this in the terrace. This photograph is blend of two photographs. To exaggerate the moon, I down sampled the "near focus" image and blended it with "full size - infinity focus" moon image. 

*i.imgur.com/ucTTcZH.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

This one shot when I returning back home. I have imagined many times, that we can put some big subjects along with moon/sun @ high focal length. Till now, all I could put in the frame was some leaves of a tree and that too won't be in focus as they were so close. This time, both the foreground subject and moon are in focus. But I couldn't set right exposure for both at the same time. If I set exposure for moon, the foreground will go dark + I was shooting handheld (even @ 1/3 of a sec, it was dark. I pushed exposure in PP). Since it's just a crescent, I thought this will come OK.

*i.imgur.com/1giBhQJ.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 4, 2014)

CFL in 2nd shot is distracting


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes. I remembered a suggestion given by a other forum member. "We see brightest first, then the sharpest".
But at the same time, there wouldn't have any details if there was no CFL. I have tried to PP out similar shot before, I couldn't do it. Finally, I painted black  to get rid of that bright spot.
I have seen Gen, have nicely worked (blown highlight) one of his earlier picture with his S110.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

nac 1st one is nice composition...but 2nd one i donno what to see....big light , over exposed moon, lots of grains, top part of a temple ...what is the subject in 2nd one Nac


----------



## nac (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the critiques. I reworked the picture. I have managed to get rid of that light 
Grain: ISO 400 itself given lot of noise, on top of that I have pushed exposure in PP. So noise will be there. If I push too much, it will be soft. And also removed flares.

*i.imgur.com/ALit0J8.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 4, 2014)

hmm this one looks much better...but still the temple part is not too exciting ...moon is looking good


----------



## Anorion (Apr 5, 2014)

Tenida said:


> *i.imgur.com/40uff0J.jpg
> *Puri Beach*


sneaky selfie?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 5, 2014)

Nac, that is a beautiful click.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 5, 2014)

The Temple has to be subdued a bit more to make the moon more the subject. That white border around the photo is another no go .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 5, 2014)

few from me.

[url=*flic.kr/p/mLqfJa]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3762/13629793413_1c57d72aca.jpg[/URL]

[url=*flic.kr/p/mLD61N]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7328/13632297194_2c194c4c36.jpg[/URL]

[url=*flic.kr/p/mLCFFG]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7082/13632218714_f410b46d2b.jpg[/URL]

[url=*flic.kr/p/mLBf3Z]*farm4.staticflickr.com/3791/13631937373_c732bf57f3.jpg[/URL]


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2014)

Anorion said:


> sneaky selfie?


He doesn't look like Tenida and he doesn't wear spec, I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2014)

Nikku nice shots...liked all of them  last one is the best


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2014)

Nikku, Excellent IQ. I think I have seen the second one before...

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you guys... 



sujoyp said:


> but still the temple part is not too exciting ...moon is looking good





The Incinerator said:


> The Temple has to be subdued a bit more to make the moon more the subject. That white border around the photo is another no go .


May be shooting on full moon day and exaggerating size of the moon, would be better/good, I think.
Any tip on that Inci? Is the white more brighter than the subject? Should I use some other colour? I looked for changing opacity of the border, but there was no option to do that. Pushing close to black? like this...
*i.imgur.com/OhLBgDT.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 5, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] thanks   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks. Yes you might have seen that in my Flickr but this one is bit extra processed. 

One question guys, I m fed up fixing those overexposed skies which came while shooting in bright mid day sunlight, how to fix those?

And why the hell my pics are shown twice in Tapatalk?


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2014)

^ Use GND (hard or soft)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2014)

yaah GND is the only solution


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 5, 2014)

The white border has to go complete to make it look really dramatic. A mosque would have been perfect with the crescent the temple is of no importance here. Composition is a bit outta place.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 5, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] thanks   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks. Yes you might have seen that in my Flickr but this one is bit extra processed.
> 
> One question guys, I m fed up fixing those overexposed skies which came while shooting in bright mid day sunlight, how to fix those?
> 
> And why the hell my pics are shown twice in Tapatalk?



If the camera decided to set an exposure level that meant that the skies are getting overexposed, then it means that it found sufficient other objects in the scene that would be underexposed if the skies were to be exposed just right. You have two choices 

1) Shoot in RAW (not a fixit-all , just gives you more room working with the image in pp)
2) Go for Bracketing


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2014)

some macro shots took an hr back 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7102/13640991745_10e0fc5313_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3788/13641325424_f9972a6a62_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3724/13641007803_5d8e5b948d_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3810/13640999463_5241182fd9_z.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 5, 2014)

@wow sujoy IQ is incredible. setup please.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2014)

thanks nikku ...its nikon D7000+nikon 55mm manual macro lens + Flash on the monopod


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 5, 2014)

My start into photography with mobile cam. Please bear the IQ.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5006/13645292264_fb1de5fa87_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3827/13607252484_3de1d5dc7e_z.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2878/13606901835_48525f38f5_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7299/13607272704_1031519d65_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3717/13606952003_c54d0329ae_z.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2897/13606900663_a5603c99b7_z.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 5, 2014)

^For a mobile phone , these pics are awesome.!!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2014)

megamind pics are good but please dont post pics larger then 640x480 size...it takes lots of bandwidth and opens very slowly ...if possible please resize the pics and edit your post


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 5, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> ^For a mobile phone , these pics are awesome.!!



Thanks Rishi.



sujoyp said:


> megamind pics are good but please dont post pics larger then 640x480 size...it takes lots of bandwidth and opens very slowly ...if possible please resize the pics and edit your post



Sorry, i'm on it.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 6, 2014)

[MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION] i edited your 1st pic. It looks better now imo

*i.imgur.com/e5MnOYul.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 6, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3751/13648672594_86db80277a.jpg
*flic.kr/p/mN61Rh

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7030/13648632384_90f875e7f6.jpg
*flic.kr/p/mN5NU1


My recent clicks at IndiaGate. Still busy in getting used to the exposure and DOF settings.
Trying to learan manual focus control.


----------



## nac (Apr 6, 2014)

Rsihi, Excellent  You can clean up the spots in the second photograph under the lamp. (insects? or splashing sea water hitting the shore?)
Megamind, After seeing your photographs I checked your location  Good IQ, but couldn't handle bright sky. If your mobile have HDR option, try that. I like black and white treatment, I didn't notice selective colouring at first.  
Suojy, Spider is a good one and that greeny is something new. 

- - - Updated - - -

Yeah, Prashant. I didn't think PP could bring down the blown highlight...


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 6, 2014)

Great work there Rishi and MegaMind. Prashant super pp that one.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2014)

thanks megamind   btw y soo less selective coloring on the bike shot...just two small spot...which byke is it...and that helmate is awesome 
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] 1st one is super...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 6, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks megamind   btw y soo less selective coloring on the bike shot...just two small spot...which byke is it...and that helmate is awesome



Thanks. I'm yet to fiddle around in PS. Working on it.
Bike: CBR250R & Helmet: SOL metalman.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks megamind   btw y soo less selective coloring on the bike shot...just two small spot...which byke is it...and that helmate is awesome
> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] 1st one is super...



Helmet is from SOL and the Bike a Honda CBR 150 250. Bloody expensive at 1.5 lakh+ on-road but probably worth it if you have the cash, and like travelling. BTW the helmet also comes in matte black, really looking talk-sense-or-dont-talk-to-me-at-all. Jealousy inducing stuff :>


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 6, 2014)

nac said:


> Megamind, After seeing your photographs I checked your location  Good IQ, but couldn't handle bright sky. If your mobile have HDR option, try that.



I rarely use HDR. Will try with it on. Thanks.



pranav0091 said:


> Helmet is from SOL and the Bike a Honda CBR 150 250. Bloody expensive at 1.5 lakh+ on-road but probably worth it if you have the cash, and like travelling. BTW the helmet also comes in matte black, really looking talk-sense-or-dont-talk-to-me-at-all. Jealousy inducing stuff :>



OT: The 250R costs 2L+taxes(w/ABS), this particular helmet model doesn't come in matte finish but other models from SOL does..


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks guys.
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] , the second pic is also taken at india gate just prior to sunset. And those dirt like particles are actually birds (out of focus ) flying in the sky.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 6, 2014)

[MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION] - Nice Pics. what camera is it on the PC screen ?

 [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] - That contrast in PP is overdone IMO. I'd like something in between yours and the original.
btw,  you are the best when it comes to landscape photos.  Awesome shots on #9277 & on flickr account.

 [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION]  India gate is looking  great & its great you got it so sharp.


I got a late in the park & it was a little too dark. So I got these

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2900/13660785004_045820807e_b.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3765/13660460663_3af16cf5c4_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7420/13660472883_31a40ec3f4_b.jpg

This would had been great if it was from a straight angle. But no tripod & 8 sec shot so...
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/13660756664_448892033f_b.jpg

Only playing around with 15 sec exposure.  It was much darker than it looks in the photo.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3681/13660432535_ef091a5554_b.jpg


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 6, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION] - Nice Pics. what camera is it on the PC screen ?



I was checking a review on 600D at that time..


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2014)

MegaMind said:


> I rarely use HDR. Will try with it on. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> OT: The 250R costs 2L+taxes(w/ABS), this particular helmet model doesn't come in matte finish but other models from SOL does..



Whats the expense on road (I have long been in the market for a two wheeler, now still waiting for the Fazer refresh before deciding) ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2014)

gen I liked only 2nd one due to some electrifying effect on that ball and your 8 sec exposure one...it looks good...but yes if it had a better composition it would look much better


----------



## nac (Apr 6, 2014)

Gen, You could have used smallest aperture for those two park night shots.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks sujoyp.
I wanted to get something like this in the 4th one.



nac said:


> Gen, You could have used smallest aperture for those two park night shots.



 
That is one opportunity missed.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2014)

@gen why didnt you put the cam on the ground and try something  without a tripod 8 sec exposure is almost impossible


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] , the 3rd pic from top , looks good. Although, you can also try taking all those 4 different lights in a line , rather than the red light obstructing the yellow light. It will look sparkling!
PS : I feel a little more of exposure , and play with light effects , an excellent pic can be achieved. I love such architectures , they are awesome when it comes to composing a shot. ( that's my personal opinion.)

BTW , I was just wondering if those are stationary or they spin around ??



> [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION]  India gate is looking  great & its great you got it so sharp.


It was very difficult to capture this shot , because I shot this using a telephoto lens , which doesn't have IS , and I didn't carried my Tripod either.
I think , I have shot this using Twilight mode.

- - - Updated - - -

Heads up - We didn't had a Photographer's group in TDF . Here's one now .
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/groups/photographers.html

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> some macro shots took an hr back
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7102/13640991745_10e0fc5313_z.jpg
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , these are some of the brilliant insect shots , I have seen recently . ( Including the ones on flickr. )
Excellent shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] thanks ...once upon a time I was macro crazzy ...but could not find different types of insects regularly soo jumped to birding ... you should see Toofan AKA Vimal bhai's macro shots...they are awesome...he used to post here before.
*www.flickr.com/photos/vimaljoshi/


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2014)

An evening at Eco Park, Kolkata
Taken by Sony Xperia Z
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3799/13685542954_79dc50a0ab_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 7, 2014)

^ I see your photographs, thinking... "it's good". I know what camera you own. Reading first line of your description (things running in my head (that's a good shot from 600D),
second line.... *thmg.photobucket.com/albums/v668/auciker/Smileys/th_jaw-drop.gif*forum.blu-ray.com/images/smilies/imported/jawdrop.gif*msn.mess.be/data/thumbnails/105/Jawdrop.png 
That's a great shot  and an excellent IQ from a mobile camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

good shot rhitwick


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , what do you use for taking macro shots ??? 

I have a Tamron Di LD , lens which is not a real macro lens but is capable of giving magnification 1:2 of the actual size of subject. Macro begins in range of 180-300mm.
I have never tested it's macro capability , so not sure how the results would be. But I was just wondering , that do these "close-up filters" helps in composing more magnified macro shots ? 
I mean , if my lens kit is capable of 1:2 , how much a +2 or +4 or +7 dioptre lens can give as end result ?? ( 62mm filter ).
They are in-expensive , ( a kit of 4 filters costs less than a 1,000.) SO I was just wondering if they are worth purchasing.

PS : I love Macro and Telephoto shots. ( Insects & Birds )


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] I have a 55mm Nikon micro lens which also give 1:2 but its very sharp...you can see the sharpness and details it give even after cropping a lot  but the important thing is use of flash ...you have to use an external flash with diffuser to get good light ....I take macro shots at f8 and it will be very dark to take shots directly...you have to use external flash cause pop up flash is not high enough to shoot beyond the lens ...and caste a shadow on the subject.

you can also shoot macro at day time when there is enough light ....and keep shutter speed high enough like 1/125 and f8

I too have those diaopters and they are difficult to use and reduce the quality...forget about it


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] I have a 55mm Nikon micro lens which also give 1:2 but its very sharp...you can see the sharpness and details it give even after cropping a lot  but the important thing is use of flash ...you have to use an external flash with diffuser to get good light ....I take macro shots at f8 and it will be very dark to take shots directly...you have to use external flash cause pop up flash is not high enough to shoot beyond the lens ...and caste a shadow on the subject.
> 
> you can also shoot macro at day time when there is enough light ....and keep shutter speed high enough like 1/125 and f8
> 
> I too have those diaopters and they are difficult to use and reduce the quality...forget about it



Okay , but how about the CLose up Filters/Diopters ?? Any views on it ??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

I tried to use them some days back and my pics started looking very low in contrast and sharpness ...I wont recommend it ...you can easily get great result directly ....dont waste money on diaopters instead get a cheap external flash...you can get one for even 2000


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I tried to use them some days back and my pics started looking very low in contrast and sharpness ...I wont recommend it ...you can easily get great result directly ....dont waste money on diaopters instead get a cheap external flash...you can get one for even 2000



Okay. Good. 
Then I will take out my cam for a walk in broad daylight for insect photography. Will see how it fairs.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 7, 2014)

I've used the +2 macro adapter a lot (It's the only one I have) it gives decent results. It will reduce the quality a bit and will at times give you some strange looking distortion, but it allows you to focus much nearer than a normal lens and will give you a beautiful bokeh if you are planning isolate your subject. Here are some shots from it mounted on a 35-70mm lens. BTW these are not cropped, this is what the cam was able to compose with the adapters on 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/13482559974_cae73b21ae_c.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7304/12932431583_3b58fa5192_c.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Apr 7, 2014)

For macros, you can get Raynox dcr 150 or 250 filter. It comes with adapters, which fits most of the lenses. Cost is just around 4 to 5k, if you order it from US. I didnt find results inferior to any good macro lens. I use dcr250 with a 50mm lens but have used it on 100mm and even 400mm for extreme magnification. Recently, i thought i need a bit less magnification, so have ordered dcr150. Havent yet tried but i am sure it will give excellent results.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

Raynox are good but spending 4-5k on an adapter is not such a nice idea for me...I bought my macro lens for 5k and it gives great results even after I crop to 10% of the original pic ...those posted in last page are huge crops ...almost just 20% of the whole pic...still looks sharp enough and I can see even the hair of the bee   also adapters decreses the working distance I think ....it will increase the difficulty in taking shots

@amlan I remember you have posted these before...they look good cause of composition...but just check online for macro shots and you would know which way to go


----------



## chitvan (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice clicks sujoy


----------



## chitvan (Apr 7, 2014)

One from pottery place shoot
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/13697092204_7fb2d3a46b_c.jpg


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] wah wah....awesome expressions and beautifully captured!

I want to know the story behind the angle.

- - - Updated - - -

b/w have you sharpened it too much?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] thats nice shot ....yup too sharp


----------



## a_medico (Apr 8, 2014)

Fabulous click chitvan


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 8, 2014)

chitvan said:


> One from pottery place shoot
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/13697092204_7fb2d3a46b_c.jpg



Give it an awesome tagline. This one deserves a good quote or tagline.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 9, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5091/13722426784_67f2171fc5.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3725/13722045845_ec0f32212a_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

good work prashant 

I would have liked it more if the background was not this distracting...if you have a prime or a telephoto lens it would produce nice OOF image.


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

Excellent Prashant. 

Sujoy, He already bought a DSLR? I thought that was from his SX240...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 9, 2014)

I took this from my phone cam. I have the sx240. Will get the dslr ones exams are over


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

^ 
 Super duper IQ from a mobile cam and DOF that's unxxxxxxxbelievable. GREAT


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks nac and sujoy 
DoF is artificial in the landscape shot. I could have added more lens blur but it wasn't looking natural.  The other one has only minimal noise reduction and exposure correction


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

nice prashant...its a great shot ...no one can guess its taken with mobile...

- - - Updated - - -

Shot these at my garden...sadly there were no other insect ...one spider ran away , he saw me comming 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7232/13752282654_e3fd804118_z.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/13751924983_f593dccf5f_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

Sujoy, Those are very nice, esp. the background of the second one. But still I am expecting little more...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

more ....but I never got soo clean BG till now...this is the 1st time ...I will just get a macro lens which can shoot 1:1..only then the quality may increase ...now I can shoot only 1:2 soo I have to crop it to almost half


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2014)

Excellent shots @ Sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

thanks @inci


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

*#1*
This is one of the images taken when shooting for the challenge. Didn't think that this will suit the topic, so didn't post it.

And after inci and gen thought that the black and white border isn't good, I removed it. I wanted something there, so that I can stamp the exif info and at the same at the same time the border shouldn't be visible. Tried something, even I don't know whether this will work or not. I will only know when I post it... Will see what you guys say about the border (lets see whether you can see it first).

*i.imgur.com/DhSXzIt.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ditch the border altogether. it is distracting and makes images look kind of small
 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] nice macros. like the 1st one more.


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

^ You see the border  I thought I made it invisible. I am almost at the edge of a cliff, ditching border altogether...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 10, 2014)

I am using using tapatalk app to access tdf all the time thats why


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2014)

Good one Nac.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

nice one nac....just remove the borders...it will be cumbersome even at the time of printing pictures...creating photobooks

thanks prashant


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I know you put borders to mention the settings used. It looks good but now that everyone is insisting to remove it, the only option is to upload on flickr where we can see all the exif datas


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks guys... 
I am listening. It's now 5-0 in favour of no borders and frames.  My next one will have no border, I have worked on something. That will be my last attempt on stamping exif info. If that too distracts, then no more borders and I will manually type-in the exif.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't stamp. Picture is more important than exif. Ruining the image for exif doesn't make sense


----------



## nac (Apr 10, 2014)

The intention for leaving exif is because, I really want to get some constructive criticism of the photographs I share.

Many (probably most) of the photographs I share thinking that they are good (in my view, when I see it first). But later after getting some comments I realize that the photographs are not as good as before or really bad.

 After my initial few months into photograph, I came across a post suggesting few things. "what to do to get some "real" comments and criticism"? Leaving exif on the post was one among the few. To my convenience, lately I am stamping them. If the borders really making the photograph look bad, I will sure work on it or remove it. Now I am working on it. I will give it a try one last time. Please, don't give up on me.  Comment on that whether the border like thing is ok or not (it's not actually a border). Before going bed, I will post two photographs with that new one.

- - - Updated - - -

These are the two photographs.

*1. Line house*

*i.imgur.com/PcRdWWc.jpg

*2. Avenue to nowhere*

*i.imgur.com/wnINjLc.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 10, 2014)

nac said:


> The intention for leaving exif is because, I really want to get some constructive criticism of the photographs I share.
> 
> Many (probably most) of the photographs I share thinking that they are good (in my view, when I see it first). But later after getting some comments I realize that the photographs are not as good as before or really bad.
> 
> After my initial few months into photograph, I came across a post suggesting few things. "what to do to get some "real" comments and criticism"? Leaving exif on the post was one among the few. To my convenience, lately I am stamping them. If the borders really making the photograph look bad, I will sure work on it or remove it. Now I am working on it. I will give it a try one last time. Please, don't give up on me.  Comment on that whether the border like thing is ok or not (it's not actually a border). Before going bed, I will post two photographs with that new one.




It may be a good habit to focus on the exif and offer it to critique, but never lose sight of the greatest truth in photography - its the image that matters. Its only when someone notices something lacking in an image that they will realistically go dig into the exif and see what they could have done better. Of course there are people who study from others, but in that case the source neednt advertise the settings


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3818/13662839374_4968dee8a1_o.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 
In 1st image it would be better if there was a person walking by (long exposure motion blur) or sitting (emotion) or smoking or a woman sewing sweater etc... The image looks incomplete although the scene has a lot of potential


----------



## abhidev (Apr 10, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7064/13662520673_24a5889594_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 1st one is better...good composition..no need to put exif,,those who need it will check details inside the file
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] nice perspective


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] nice pics n that border too 

 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] is that glass on the beach? I'm on fone so not visible clearly


----------



## chitvan (Apr 11, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]
Nice macros.... Loved the first one more.
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]
Nice angle


----------



## chitvan (Apr 11, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Give it an awesome tagline. This one deserves a good quote or tagline.



Thanks all.
---
This photo captured at pottery place, at sarkhej,I love to visit it,
I frequently visit it so these children know me well, they are always curious to see their photo I captured,  even I show some old pics of them in mobile (Facebook) captured year back, I sharpen much here but actually I wanted to sharpen eyes only, I love to capture children from top+wide angle as it looks different and no need to care about background,
----

This is special place for me, this place gave me some awesome pics and even I got my best pic here.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 11, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Super macro !!!   What is it in the first one .. A mosquito   ?  



nac said:


> The intention for leaving exif is because, I really want to get some constructive criticism of the photographs I share.



Sometimes leaving exif may work against you while getting critique. I'd rather have my photos judged based on how good they look and not by settings.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 11, 2014)

Do you guys go for photo-walks ????
-----------------
I was planning to go to Rishikesh this weekend with my office friends but plan got canceled. Now i am wondering whether going alone there for the sake of photography will make sense or not.

Sometimes it seems photographers life can get lonely at times.


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2014)

*#2 of 3*

*i.imgur.com/iWqnsB0.jpg

I don't know what was I think to use f/7.1 after all I am using a small sensor camera. I chose -2 EV to get decent shutter speed to shoot handheld. I should have shot wide open. Thinking that I can push exposure during PP, but the lead to below average IQ. And I was expecting to see sun, but it was hiding behind the clouds all evening (there would be nice colours under the sky). I really liked this photograph, though not happy with the quality of the image.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks chitvan

Gen its not a mosquito...donno what it is but we have plenty of them in garden and find them easily  
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] If you are reffering street photography as photowalk then no I have never went...but I have went for birding with a bunch of photographers...and its fun, you always learn new things from others.
Dont go alone..its not a good idea...security point of view .
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] this one is awesome ...I dont find anything bad here


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2014)

thanks guys....
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] those are the pebbles on the beach...sadly now I don't have the original with me as my hdd crashed  ...probably I can get it from my friends


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2014)

*#3 of 3*

This is my favourite among the three. Thanks to nice colours. It was bright daylight, I couldn't see the LCD clearly. Sun was straight above my head. It seemed good using -1 EV. But when looked @ computer screen, it seems underexposed. All the photographs are RAW, so I had little more room to tweak in PP. When I loaded RAW, I was little shocked to see that the picture was dull, dim than jpeg. Even I thought of better editing jpeg as the RAW seemed worse than jpeg. But I went on with RAW, trying to match jpeg's brightness, colour and all. I should say I am happy with the editing. But with jpeg, I didn't have to tweak this much, file size would be minimum of 6 times smaller and most importantly file would have written faster when shooting.

I tried both jpeg and RAW for this picture. I will post the comparison in PP thread.

*i.imgur.com/NJvgZIT.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2014)

Nac this one looks nice...but there are bloches of white all over near the cloud ...why is that...and why dont you share picture through flickr...I could have seen a bigger image with exif there


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2014)

^ I saw that. Blotches are there in the original too, and it increased slightly in PP and its more obvious coz of the quality of the jpeg I chose. I choose 65 quality, that's the usual I keep for every photograph. I find it easy with small size photographs. All the photographs since I bought camera, I am sharing down sampled version (including flickr). I will upload the original somewhere, if you want.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2014)

no no what I am saying is if you want to maintain 2 different flickr profile then you can do that but at least upload the pics from there soo we can see the pic in big size and exif details too...I am maintaining 4 flickr profiles right now


----------



## nac (Apr 11, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I am maintaining 4 flickr profiles right now




Just after your post I checked it. I didn't know imgur stripping the exif info. I was using imageshack before, after they made it paid only option, I moved to imgur. I think now I have to look for some other site. I tried flickr before, but copy/pasting the link is not as simple as others.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 11, 2014)

nac said:


> Just after your post I checked it. I didn't know imgur stripping the exif info. I was using imageshack before, after they made it paid only option, I moved to imgur. I think now I have to look for some other site. *I tried flickr before, but copy/pasting the link is not as simple as others*.



Its simpler. Click on the share button (the one looking like a dock-out icon) and then take the third tab inside the small popup (the tab looking like a thumb-pin) - that gives you the entire code, including the IMG tags, dont have to type even that


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2014)

yaah now flickr link is a small one..not like before...

and 4 profiles for different purposes  one for good shots one for portraits one for crap shots and all gear buy shots and last one for zoomin.com soo they pick my pics from there


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 11, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> last one for zoomin.com soo they pick my pics from there



What is this and how does it work? are they buying your images ?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 11, 2014)

no no I print from zoomin.com ...in that site you have option to pick your pictures from either flipkart or instagram album or flickr album or picasa web album...I prefer flickr...soo upload those pics in that profile which I will be printing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 11, 2014)

and one that i've been meaning to put up for some time now 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3756/13783010913_8f62a2fab6_c.jpgTreading on flowers by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## chitvan (Apr 12, 2014)

Well composed Amlan


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2014)

its nice amlan..good


----------



## abhidev (Apr 12, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2854/13662838314_dbb53d7663_o.jpg2012-10-20_1350767018 by abhidevmumbai, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2014)

Went to a nearby lake and had lots of fun trekking...but didnt got many birds 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7427/13817069854_069172ccf2.jpgDSC_0083 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7301/13816771263_d8d385d561.jpgDSC_0088 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2844/13816769923_908c233d33_z.jpgDSC_0095 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7211/13817064994_4f2d3f7aff_z.jpgDSC_0102 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3793/13816763103_b1b6993302_z.jpgBeautiful lake side by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2812/13817056894_571eea551e_z.jpgDSC_3433.tif by sujoyp, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

And the New bird that I got is this one

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7307/13817051524_98aab097ec_z.jpgDSC_3444 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2871/13816754243_d82a6e0498_z.jpgDSC_3454 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7230/13816753013_e18ee0f6be_z.jpgDSC_3467 by sujoyp, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

here is a pic of me too 



Spoiler



just in case u see me somewhere...on TV newspaper  
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2869/13816737265_4a88ccb2ba_z.jpgMe by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2014)

Sujoy, 
After seeing first two, third's IQ seems not good.
Beautiful lake side: I guess this could be a good spot for star trail esp. if it's little out of city.
Me: Hey! I know this guy. The guy from TDF. I have seen his shoulder level portrait before. I thought he was hitting gym, but in this photograph it seems like he is not...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks nac ...its just not possible to even stay there after 6 PM ...its in very remote place and there is no one around...maybe if you are with a group of 5 on a car, then its possible.

he he he...yes I go to gym...but I have collected lots n lots of fats in all these years...it wont go down that easily  



Spoiler



I want a 300mmf4  150-500 maybe good for enthusiasts but it just dont match up ....300f4 +TC used cost 60-62k double of 150-500


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks nac ...its just not possible to even stay there after 6 PM ...its in very remote place and there is no one around...maybe if you are with a group of 5 on a car, then its possible.
> 
> he he he...yes I go to gym...but I have collected lots n lots of fats in all these years...it wont go down that easily
> 
> ...



Hey, can you point out what range of focal length do you most use for birding in the Sigma (esp DSC_3444) ?

I cant find the EXIF info within flickr now 

Regarding pics, very Nikon-y :- True to life, but definitely not punchy enough for a lot of people. ANd a slight lack of sharpness arising from the lens I guess (my 50mm f1.8 has the exact same issue, I have started noticing - focus locks but the pics are slightly out of focus.):>


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2014)

I use more then 95% 500m and remaining from 400-500 ....I dont remember last I shot below 400mm ...also I can not lock the lens at 420mm as everyone says 400-420mm is the best...and its just natural to zoom in full to get the closest shot  

yaah strange when I exported to TIFF and then jpeg exif details got lost ....will take care next time

Pranav these are converted from RAW so definitely its not issue with Nikon but a issue with me ....I may like less saturated true to life pics  

there is no focus issue the previous owner had some superb shots by this...now days when I shoot I remember to put the focus box right on birds eye soo it should come in focus

- - - Updated - - -

BTW guys you can see the contrast difference between 150-500 and tammy 17-50 ...all landscapes are shot with tammy except last one ...sigma surly have contrast issue


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 13, 2014)

Guys what's the best way to add a small water mark , or rather a small text to all the images converted from raw images in a bulk. ( I don't want to manually add a text in each and every images.)

Also , the pics that I edit are in .ARW file ( raw image files for Sony.)
Now , in Adobe Photoshop CS6 , which would be the best file format to preserve all the details , without compromising to the image quality and details , and at the same time can be shared on flickr , too ??

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tried a macro shot with my somewhat macro capable TP Lens , and a little bit of editing in Picasa and Adobe PS CS6.
Looks a bit over-saturated though and somewhat dark-issh. 
PS : it's extremely difficult to shoot macros , without a tripod . There is so much of shake and blur at high focal length.

BTW , to the very right of the image (see full resolution image.) , I see a distortion of uniform length. This is present in each and every image that I shoot from from DSLR. Can someone explain whether there is a problem with the Lens/Sensor or it's just how the Raw images are.

MagiC_Magenta!
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7232/13820258825_00f815c54c_z.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 13, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7083/13662497705_8c91df93e0_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...use TIFF image format to retain details...but it will be huge in size ...but can be opened anywhere and uploaded too ...

good macro shot ...practice handheld macro rishi...our tripod cant go where insects live ...flower its fine ....and it needs a tripod which have movable center column  

and that distortion...hmm seems lens issue to me

 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] what happened to your pics...y soo much grains...did u crop it too much


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2014)

Rishi, I use fastStone Image viewer. I used it for adding border and stamping exif info. There are few more you can do with it, like watermarking photographs. Try that...

If it's a keeper, keep the RAW and save the edited ones in jpeg. I think TIFFs are too big (yes, TIFF preserve lot of details than jpeg). My SOOC jpegs file size range from 250KB to 3.x MB, RAW are 17.8MB (irrespective of lightings, camera settings...). Even if it's totally blown out picture, or fully dark, size remains 17.8MB. But the TIFF I get are too big (80MB - 190 MB) after editing. That's too much.

Try to shoot when there is plenty of light, and/or you can buy an external flash to avoid motion blur (camera shake).

Yes, that's how the RAW images are. All the RAW images have lens distortion. You have to apply lens correction. Adobe camera RAW (which comes with CS6) can do that.

Your picture is nice. 

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> BTW guys you can see the contrast difference between 150-500 and tammy 17-50 ...all landscapes are shot with tammy except last one ...sigma surly have contrast
> issue


Actually, I thought that's how you want you photographs. (no offense). If it's because of the lens, push it in PP.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2014)

nac Actually after reading your statement I again tried to edit the pic and it came very nicely  soo it was my half hearted effort on editing 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3688/13825342335_7e4289eb9d_z.jpgDSC_3433s by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2014)

nac said:


> Rishi, I use fastStone Image viewer. I used it for adding border and stamping exif info. There are few more you can do with it, like watermarking photographs. Try that...
> 
> 
> Try to shoot when there is plenty of light, and/or you can buy an external flash to avoid motion blur (camera shake).
> ...


Thanks.
I will try the Lens distortion correction , I have PS6 , it's just that it's not working with RAW images. I guess I will have to download the latest Camera RAW Plug-in , I think I have 7.1 currently , and my cam being pretty new requires 7.4 or above.
Will try after updating.



> If it's a keeper, keep the RAW and save the edited ones in jpeg. I think TIFFs are too big (yes, TIFF preserve lot of details than jpeg). My SOOC jpegs file size range from 250KB to 3.x MB, RAW are 17.8MB (irrespective of lightings, camera settings...). Even if it's totally blown out picture, or fully dark, size remains 17.8MB. But the TIFF I get are too big (80MB - 190 MB) after editing. That's too much.


Gosh...!!!!!! 80-100MBs ???!!!! Even the RAW ones are not that huge. I never thought a pic could reach 100MBs in size.!! I will only keep those in TIFFs , which are keepers. Rest all , RAW.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...use TIFF image format to retain details...but it will be huge in size ...but can be opened anywhere and uploaded too ...
> 
> good macro shot ...practice handheld macro rishi...our tripod cant go where insects live ...flower its fine ....and it needs a tripod which have movable center column



Yeah , I am trying though the TP Lens+Body becomes quite heavy to keep steady.
I think my tripod has a movable center coulmn.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] : I am pretty sure that your stock 18-55 is also capable of similar macros. (My canon one does)


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] : I am pretty sure that your stock 18-55 is also capable of similar macros. (My canon one does)



Well ,these flowers are actually much smaller in reality.!! ( The image is not cropped either ) Not sure if , 18-55 will be able to magnify so much. I have taken these shots at a distance of ~1.25mtrs away from the subject at a focal length of 300mm.
I will try a macro shot with 18-55 though. But I am pretty sure , my both lenses are not much good when it comes to sharpness ,( without any editing ).
Next week I am planning to visit nearby showrooms for checking various lenses. I will see a demo of the lens quality and sharpness.


----------



## kjuvale (Apr 14, 2014)

Few from me:
my first try of taking macro shot: a butterfly 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2852/13838075965_096c3b3555.jpg


Sunset:

*ppcdn.500px.org/65805543/0ddac76c2cd99091f19d8c5cfce62497b0d78476/4.jpg
  Sunset, India by Kapil Juvale on 500px


----------



## srkmish (Apr 14, 2014)

That sunset pic is amazing. Great moment


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2014)

good shot kapil but the shadow is too much.....nice landscape..those are your friends??


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] these are the pics I uploaded on instagram sometime back...and I don't have the originals with me...have downloaded it from instagram which are now of low quality


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Well ,these flowers are actually much smaller in reality.!! ( The image is not cropped either ) Not sure if , 18-55 will be able to magnify so much. I have taken these shots at a distance of ~1.25mtrs away from the subject at a focal length of 300mm.
> I will try a macro shot with 18-55 though. But I am pretty sure , my both lenses are not much good when it comes to sharpness ,( without any editing ).
> Next week I am planning to visit nearby showrooms for checking various lenses. I will see a demo of the lens quality and sharpness.



The Canon 18-55 can do even water drops so I'd guess the Sony one too. The trick here is that these lenses should focus really close (~under 10cm away from the lens).

Are you pixel peeping ? Because, while I realise that the primes are definitely sharper, the difference isnt huge by any means and I consider myself to be pretty demanding. Can you share some examples of what you think are poor sharpness ?

You may want to check is its a lack of sharpness or just image out of focus (the beep sounded by the camera is no guarantee that you have good focus) You might want to go Live View mode and use magnify option to get precise focus under Manual focus, and then compare the sharpness.


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2014)

^^ Kit lens is as good as L lens when it is stopped down to f/8 or so as far as sharpness is concern. - Quote from digitalrev.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7296/13662837224_c33488611b_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2014)

loved this one abhidev


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2014)

Good pic [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]. 
I feel you can also compose a blacked-out version of this . I.E. completely shadow the monument , it'll also seem good.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks guys...I'll see if I can posts the original...Instagram has reduced the quality considerably X(


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 14, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> The Canon 18-55 can do even water drops so I'd guess the Sony one too. The trick here is that these lenses should focus really close (~under 10cm away from the lens).
> 
> Are you pixel peeping ? Because, while I realise that the primes are definitely sharper, the difference isnt huge by any means and I consider myself to be pretty demanding. Can you share some examples of what you think are poor sharpness ?
> 
> You may want to check is its a lack of sharpness or just image out of focus (the beep sounded by the camera is no guarantee that you have good focus) You might want to go Live View mode and use magnify option to get precise focus under Manual focus, and then compare the sharpness.



Yeah , I do magnify the image close enough to see the individual pixels , but they are not that sharp. I will post some samples . You can check to see if the lenses are not that good or whether it's my in-experience in stabilizing and properly focusing the shot.
( I don't use auto-focus in most of the cases , could that be one reason ?? .)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 14, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3821/13662496625_660d76bc84_o.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah , I do magnify the image close enough to see the individual pixels , but they are not that sharp. I will post some samples . You can check to see if the lenses are not that good or whether it's my in-experience in stabilizing and properly focusing the shot.
> ( I don't use auto-focus in most of the cases , could that be one reason ?? .)



Could be. Does your EVF have indicators for pointing focus peaking ? 

In any case, you have a better chance of getting a non-blurry macro shot with a 18-55 than a 70-300. Thats just physics at work. But yeah, bokeh generally looks better on the 70-300 I guess. Its a tradeoff.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] : You really need to stretch that image to make the sides parallel IMO. The lack of parallel lines is a big downer.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=105906]abhi[/MENTION] although composition is good but quality is not that good


----------



## chitvan (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=133614]kapil[/MENTION]: well captured, sunset pic is awesome
 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: nice clicks, the pic with boat is nice.... Try same in cloudy season.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] ....in rainy season the lake is full ...no place to even walk there around the lake


----------



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION]  stretch as in ?
  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] yea....Instagram has optimized it...I have the original for these...will post over the weekend

Thanks everyone

- - - Updated - - -

here's another one 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7146/13662496425_9e4f04ab08_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]: I really like the Taj pic in #9471, There are so many pics with that composition, but your one is very good.


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm back 
These pics are taken from a fast moving train while travelling to Howrah. So things might not be that sharp.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3724/13865717983_9ef6ac76ac_z.jpgRiver

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3784/13866317734_4c57ea7d6f_z.jpgFlowers

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7198/13866018333_5806a8dae6_z.jpgSunset

- - - Updated - - -

My first Panorama:
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3796/13867023473_6583eec5cc_c.jpgMy College from my hostel


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] 2nd and 3rd one is really good


----------



## nac (Apr 15, 2014)

Kaz, Panorama shot from a fast moving train, that's great. I am impressed.


----------



## kaz (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] no no that is a different post....  This forum has a bad habit of merging posts.
and I have mentioned there too My College *from my hostel* 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## abhidev (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks  [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/13662518663_84e25f6332_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]- That bridge shot is super.

I didn't want a natural look with this one, so here's an attempt at an overdone hdr style look.
I'll post the straight out of camera pic in the post processing thread so in case anyone interested can give it a go.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3754/13884695592_4233ee4847_b.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5101/13662495885_57b084cb8f_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2014)

gen its fine to do HDR but should always consider the halo around objects which ultimately make picture a bad one 

nice compo abhidev


----------



## kaz (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] thanks Gen, your hdr looks good
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] You should have removed that dirty plate


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] Using 3 pics or more for HDR ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] thanks Gen, your hdr looks good



Thanks. 
I've posted the original pic in the post processing thread. Give it a try if you are interested.




Faun said:


> [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] Using 3 pics or more for HDR ?



No. For this one I had only one pic.


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> No. For this one I had only one pic.



It's kind of difficult to get the dynamic range wide with a single shot. Get 3 shots or more for a good dynamic range.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 17, 2014)

Faun said:


> It's kind of difficult to get the dynamic range wide with a single shot. Get 3 shots or more for a good dynamic range.



Thanks. I did that on another shot (I posted in post processing thread a week before) where I had  something stable to place the camera on.
This time I had nothing so  well... .. This editing was intended to get a specific look.  
Check out the post processing thread if you are interested in trying out.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]
Where is post processing thread?


----------



## chitvan (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]
It's simple click
Nothing  special,
You could try exact top angle...it could better in that way.


----------



## kaz (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-c...mages-final-step-getting-awesome-click-8.html


----------



## abhidev (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] yea...i know...i shall maybe try blurring the background 

thanks guys 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3722/13662835464_5d99cbd1f8_o.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

a submission after a long time. 

go easy on me guys..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7441/13890549496_3bdf44b140_o.jpg_MG_0062 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3681/13914085234_8ee7dae37b_o.jpg_MG_0025-Panorama by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

do view the pano in original size.. 

- - - Updated - - -



kjuvale said:


> Few from me:
> 
> Sunset:
> 
> ...



this pic is amazing. 



Rishi. said:


> MagiC_Magenta!
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7232/13820258825_00f815c54c_z.jpg



very nice colors [MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] love the picture. 



sujoyp said:


> R] just in case u see me somewhere...on TV newspaper
> *farm3.staticflickr.com/2869/13816737265_4a88ccb2ba_z.jpgMe by sujoyp, on Flickr[/SPOILER]



do go to the india-pak border with that lens. the pakis will think you're carrying a bazooka


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 18, 2014)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] jeep pic is nice...if dogs werent there it will look better..but let dogs live there way 

but panorama is not interesting


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2014)

*Elephant Head Point in Mahabaleshwar
*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5208/13662517403_127dcc698b_o.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 18, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] jeep pic is nice...if dogs werent there it will look better..but let dogs live there way
> 
> but panorama is not interesting



true about the pano.. 

but the dogs make the scene more interesting, IMO.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 19, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , give the jeep picture a bit of shadow. It'll look beautiful. Right now , it feels too much of light in the pic. Give it a touch of shadow and saturation on the yellowish scale.

- - - Updated - - -

@lol , sujoy that Bazooka.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] , give the jeep picture a bit of shadow. It'll look beautiful. Right now , it feels too much of light in the pic. Give it a touch of shadow and saturation on the yellowish scale.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @lol , sujoy that Bazooka.



where to give the shadow??

and @lol, sujoy or [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION],  lol??


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] its same my name is sujoy and my forum name is sujoyp ... what difference it makes


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 19, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] he wrote: @lol, sujoy.

it should be [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] lol.

i added p to make sure you saw it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2014)

I leave you people alone for a few days and you start discussing user names again 

here's what I've been upto this weekend 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7338/13934954294_0cbe568937_c.jpgWatching nature paint by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## srkmish (Apr 20, 2014)

That is just beautiful amlan. Really good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice one amlan


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 20, 2014)

thats beautiful amlan


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome amlan


----------



## chitvan (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome Amlan... Well composed.. nice details


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 21, 2014)

Wow , that's a good pic Amlan. :thumbsup:

Here's something I clicked this weekend , when I went to Old Delhi. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3822/13953262133_5edf9c14bf_c.jpgRed-Fort by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 21, 2014)

Posting here after a long time 
Two shots of some dianthus blooms from my rooftop garden.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5307/13953145072_0316323b14_z.jpg
IMG_20140420_165226 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7393/13956767684_99fe471486_z.jpg
IMG_20140420_165736 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Apr 21, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5242/13662494825_8978df43c9_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2014)

abhidev sunlight from behind the monkey have ruined your pic


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 21, 2014)

here is another from the same shoot 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2904/13922413832_b78d2e201d_c.jpgthe photographer by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## srkmish (Apr 21, 2014)

[MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION] : Such strong watermarks across the photo really spoil the beauty of the photo. You can keep it at bottom right like amlan. Non interfering yet the creator's name is clearly visible.


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> @CyberKID : Such strong watermarks across the photo really spoil the beauty of the photo. You can keep it at bottom right like amlan. Non interfering yet the creator's name is clearly visible.


Totally agree with you, srkmish. However, being a blogger, I've come to understand that one has to put up some deterrence, when you're posting on the internet, for everyone to see. Nothing against anyone on the forum, but the blogging circle is quite vast, and there are a lot of people with different mentalities, I hope you understand. It pains a lot to see someone else using your work without even acknowledging that, so, I usually end up doing this. Usually, I make it a bit lesser opaque, so that it doesn't spoil the beauty of the shot, apart from serving its purpose, but, this time, I forgot to do that, apologies . Anyways changed the images with a lesser striking watermark.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 21, 2014)

It looks better now. How do you know who is stealing your work? Is it possible to do duplicate image search or something?


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 21, 2014)

srkmish said:


> It looks better now. How do you know who is stealing your work? Is it possible to do duplicate image search or something?


No one stole mine (atleast till now, I haven't come across that ), but instances occurs every now and then, on a blogging forum I'm a member of, so, I just keep it simple - don't upload unwatermarked images, and even when you're uploading watermarked ones, keep it low resolution, if it can work, like here on Flickr, or even in my blog posts, I keep it at 1600x1200 only, can save the bandwidth along with the intended purpose. Other than that, at my download gallery, I have 5mp images with minimal watermark to spoil the view. 
As far as image search is concerned, just do an image search with google, and you'll get all the similar images from all the sources.


----------



## srkmish (Apr 21, 2014)

*i441.photobucket.com/albums/qq131/srkmish/Landscapes/Puddle1.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Apr 22, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2924/13662834264_f572c8c9e4_o.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7442/13662493675_969e057cb4_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (Apr 23, 2014)

Exams over and now its time to edit and post lots of pics 
So lets begin.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2931/13994284453_6156dc5874_z.jpg
Water Drop 1

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7141/13951195216_19bb0aa17d.jpg
Water Drop 2

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/13971079392_bdff5c22c3.jpg
Water Drop 3

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7228/13971130022_95dcd237c3.jpg
Nails



Spoiler



hehe 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5232/13971161601_018da54889_z.jpg
Me



And I know the water shots are not good, wish I owned an external flash


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] that scenery is superb
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] those splash shots are great start...just keep on working 

I did a photoshoot of my friend at my home studio...did some editing...but editing is not that good...just good enough...I cant post the pics here
you can check the pics here ---> *www.flickr.com/photos/104951063@N07


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks guys
  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] the second splash shot is good
  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] good pics bro

- - - Updated - - -

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2839/13662516113_f9d51b0ee9_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] thanks 
  [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] thanks 
This beach pic is looking great


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Kzk2zeC.jpg
Sandhan Valley


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] nice beach shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] : how did you shoot this? did you do a vertical panorama or crop a much larger image. It's an amazing shot


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2014)

Anorion, I really like it. Mobile camera? Panaroma? 

Abhi, 
#9522 - Intentionally added noise?
#9519 - I really like this aerial view shot 
And I like the crop 

Srkmish, I didn't find it impressive 

Kaz, Nice work and IQ is good 

Cyberkid, Is it the colours, or a different camera? IQ is better than usual.

Rsihi, Good IQ 

Amlan, "Watching nature paint" Wonderful colours 

Anirban, MG_0062 - Neat and clean 

- - - Updated - - -

Sujoy, They are good.  And the difference in IQ is pretty evident from D3100 to D7000. But that's not the case with T100 and D3100. May be they were shot with less sophisticated lighting and accessories.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 23, 2014)

Posting here after a long time
*i58.tinypic.com/2pq1j7n.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] : how did you shoot this? did you do a vertical panorama or crop a much larger image. It's an amazing shot





nac said:


> Anorion, I really like it. Mobile camera? Panaroma?



thanks. I thought it would be vertical, but it got slanted. Shot it with a 400D, vertical panorama, stitched together using autostitch


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks...actually shots with T100 and D3100 are mostly in natural lightning with no umbrella or flash diffusion ....I wish I had one more umbrella+flash+stand+trigger setup ...I have lost lots of details in right side since I was using flash from slightly left ...If I get someone wanting to shoot portrait very frequently I will get that setup too 

thats good work anorion but you need more practice  go there again please


----------



## Faun (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]
Good shots.

Also, gain some muscles. 

  [MENTION=126473]theserpent[/MENTION]
like the beach car shot


----------



## abhidev (Apr 23, 2014)

thanks everyone 

actually i have take n that pic from my Instagram acc...and it has lost quality...will post the original good quality pics this weekend 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7099/13662493465_91d19597f2_o.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 23, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/5Wroxhy.jpg

*i.imgur.com/N73XzOx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/h4vnyPc.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2014)

Anorion,  Sorry, IQ made me to think it as a mobile camera. No offense.

Why ghosting in the last panorama?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] its obvious that the person moved between 1st shot and next shot...soo the ghosting effect


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 24, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] - That vertical gap photo is awesome.  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - I like the water drop photos. I've never managed to get a single decent one yet.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 24, 2014)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] , the last panorama pic looks very attractive.  :thumbsup:


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2014)

anorion your last panorama is awesome...just crop the rightmost part with ghosting effect ..it will look much better


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 24, 2014)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Anorion (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks! 



nac said:


> Anorion,  Sorry, IQ made me to think it as a mobile camera. No offense.


none taken, while posting, I only thought "this looks like it was taken on a mobile cam" 



sujoyp said:


> thats good work anorion but you need more practice  go there again please


yes. its a good place for HDR, some regions have harsh sunlight some regions are in deep shadow. 

going to try some more types of panoramas


----------



## abhidev (Apr 24, 2014)

@Anorian get rid of the ghost and the pic will be awesome!!!


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2014)

Which softwares do you all use to edit your pics?


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2014)

thanks  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]  [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] 
  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] I will see what I can do for gaining muscles 

- - - Updated - - -

Some clicks from college campus

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7388/13999267825_1c89a6af8c.jpg
Mermaid

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7382/13999242335_565b6002d0.jpg
Aquarium

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7138/13996037431_cdf1fb0ce8.jpg
Flower Horn

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7209/13996080671_ed6172ea6b.jpg
Yoga Center

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5261/13996110851_3236a4c087.jpg
Ginny Pigs

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5227/13996095542_d00249d433.jpg
Hound

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5148/13998142681_e2707c01ce.jpg
Emu


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 25, 2014)

nac said:


> Cyberkid, Is it the colours, or a different camera? IQ is better than usual.


It's from my cellphone. I think it's the colours, combined with the White balance.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 25, 2014)

superb shots [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] ....which college is that??

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3807/13662515373_b27cdaf1b4_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] thanks bro !!!! Its NIST



Spoiler



National Institute of Science and Technology


@ Berhampur, Orissa.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 25, 2014)

and you have an Shutur-Murg in your college ??? Wawww.....


----------



## kaz (Apr 25, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Rishi.[/MENTION] Yes, total four shuturmurgs....And many dogs, ducks too


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Shuturmurgs . Lol. :sly:


----------



## a_medico (Apr 26, 2014)

*Waterborne*

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7363/13987064546_0b71123913_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2014)

awesome medico ...where did you find it?


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] , awesome pic !!!!!!!
How did you managed to get so close ?


----------



## a_medico (Apr 26, 2014)

400mm + zoo


----------



## Faun (Apr 26, 2014)

a_medico said:


> 400mm + zoo



*zoo*m

..........


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/14014129932_ac46104869_z.jpgDSC_3769 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7082/14037329783_0bbae2fd50_z.jpgDSC_3767 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7192/14037328843_cbaa3af742_z.jpgDSC_3804 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] awesome

- - - Updated - - -

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7402/13662493335_1df2db85c4_o.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 26, 2014)

Sujoy, After your spider macro, 2nd one is your best, in my view. 
I could see lot of details in the eyes of these macros than your portrait shots. Why? If it is becoz of these are so close to the subject, take a head shot @ f/1.8 or better (this is a request, don't mind if the tone is different when you read it ). Just want to see lot of eye details in your portrait work.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2014)

LOL nac maybe I am giving more effort on macros rather then portrait work ....these macros are shot around f8 and f11 but those portraits are shot at f4 or f5.6 ...I dont have more light to go below that ... and thse girls mostly want full body shots...I was even ready with my 50mm on other DSLR but they didnt want a half shot  50mm gives quit sharp shots at f2.8 and below

Did you see the eye details of white insect...its quit nice...I was surprised that insect didnt fly away ....


----------



## nac (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, I did see that. Lot of details in there...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2014)

some more insects with nice eye details  

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7074/14053013823_8e12b62a8d_z.jpgmacro1 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7376/14029798582_a7840e5ee4_z.jpgDSC_3985 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/14053026893_f4c031f4ae_z.jpgDSC_3983 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2913/14029834821_0efe43fd9e_z.jpgDSC_3955 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7218/14033018055_80d81f6f36_z.jpgDSC_3945 by sujoyp, on Flickr

you guys may say pics are grainy but thats due to cropping ...I have 1:2 macro lens  and I cant get any lens for next 3 months


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 27, 2014)

a_medico said:


> *Waterborne*


Really great, dude!

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> some more insects with nice eye details
> you guys may say pics are grainy but thats due to cropping ...I have 1:2 macro lens  and I cant get any lens for next 3 months



Really great macros, Sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (Apr 27, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2928/13662514623_98b38b0717_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 27, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Wow, Great details in those macros.  Regular houseflies ?

 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] - Cool looks nice.   Was your camera wearing sunglasses ?


----------



## nac (Apr 27, 2014)

Sujoy, I am afraid these are not as impressive as the previous set. 
Gen, "Camera wearing sunglasses"


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2014)

nac I cant ask these insects to model for me  I am lucky to even shooting them from 10cm distance  

what I understood in Macro is, we need certain things to get good macro shots - 

1. Macro lens 1:1
2. an external flash
3. external flash triggers (wired, wireless)
4. a clamp to hold external flash from sideways
5. A bigger diffuser
If possible a tripod with moving center column


Spoiler



Nac just for fun do an excersise ...take a 1.5 KG some weight ...hold that weight with both your hands and move your hands front straight so that your hands and legs make a 90 degree angle...see for how much time you can handle it like that without a single bit of vibration ...now move your hands up down left right carrying weight without a tiny vibration...after an hour you will feel the pain of macro photographers    and hands are straight cause we focus looking at back screen


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]  this was last year during the rainy seasons and that too it was taken from inside a running car...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] : those are some really amazing macros, very detailed and great light. It's almost as if you got trained the insects to pose for you   .... I'm getting more and more tempted to get hold of a macro lens, or even get hold of those adapters that we discussed (I think the cheapness will make up for the slight loss in quality). 
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] : That's an amazing fog shot ....


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 28, 2014)

@amlan thanks....cheapest is the 300Rs reverse ring ...but I must tell you light is the biggest problem in macro even when shooting in summer afternoon


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7208/13662514943_d296997726_o.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan thanks....cheapest is the 300Rs reverse ring ...but I must tell you light is the biggest problem in macro even when shooting in summer afternoon



An external flash is so expensive , though. 
I searched all Delhi for a Close up filter (62mm) , but was not able to find one. Don't know where will I find one , except online stores.
BTW , those reverse ring you guys are talking about , how dangerous they can be to our lenses ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2014)

For filters online is pretty much the only option since physical stores will have only a limited set of the more popular filters. 

Reversal ring needs you to manually control the lens, people tend to do that by physically manipulateing the aperture level, that might damage the lens. Other than that its pretty safe.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] the cheapest external flash I heard cost 1800Rs...not too costly I suppose 

Closeup filters reduces the quality of picture for sure...Extension tube and reverse ring dont reduce the IQ .

Reverse ring have one issue that backside of lens is open for dust and scratches...just be careful

Also for Extension tube and reverse ring you need manual aperture ring...soo old manual lenses are best for these not the newer ones ....I had made a combo of Rs.800 ET + 3.5k Nikon 50mm 1.8 AF lens for macro in the starting...but its very difficult to handle soo bought a manual Macro lens


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 29, 2014)

I can never manage to get the 2nd shot without some obstruction.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5241/14079584363_78b9c0d2c0_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7324/14036416806_2bb37515ae_b.jpg


----------



## srkmish (Apr 29, 2014)

@Gen : 1st one is too good


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2014)

gen 2nd shot is cut from below ...I want full version


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2014)

great shot [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

guys any critics on my Ganesha pic???


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2014)

@Gen, the first shot is beautiful. For the second if there are always people there then one option is to shoot it from a tripod at a low shutter speed. This will blur out all the moving traffic and people. You'll need to use your highest aperture f/22 and lowest ISO 100 or 80 for this. 
 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]: The pic looks pretty good, but light rays effect seems added on and unnatural.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 29, 2014)

yes I have added the light effects


----------



## nac (Apr 29, 2014)

Gen, First one is excellent, just that its too wide..


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks to all.



sujoyp said:


> gen 2nd shot is cut from below ...I want full version


There were people in the full pic & it did not look good so I had to crop it.



izzikio_rage said:


> @Gen, the first shot is beautiful. For the second if there are always people there then one option is to shoot it from a tripod at a low shutter speed. This will blur out all the moving traffic and people. You'll need to use your highest aperture f/22 and lowest ISO 100 or 80 for this.



f/22 !!!  Mine goes f/8 lowest.
Thanks for the suggestion but I don't think I am buying a tripod anytime soon.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 30, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7404/13662492245_14cbb5015c_o.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 1, 2014)

Tried a different location this time as  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] has pointed out that i shoot at same location  
So I went in the middle of a jungle this time

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5586/14055222636_04d6c61c12_c.jpgSunset, Right Dyke Panorama by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7445/14078588125_926851e5e0_c.jpgSunset at Right Dyke by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2014)

1st shot is too good [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (May 1, 2014)

Prashant, That's a neat a clean shot. But I have seen many similar shots from you. Without even looking at who posted it, I could say those are from you (no offense). I mean you have unique taste of using tone/wb in your photographs (nature landscapes).


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> 
> There were people in the full pic & it did not look good so I had to crop it.
> ...



You don't need a tripod, just put it on a wall and put some stone to tilt it up. That will work


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

Some smoking shots 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/14056671266_f05a72969d_z.jpgThe Jinie by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2905/14080257834_8d3b814469_z.jpgSmoking Horse by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7194/13893185230_283b3e1c37_z.jpgDead Lion by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7455/13893170818_2b3b2aeee9_z.jpgDragon Smoke by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2906/14095660603_99f25c7d18_z.jpgDSC_4037 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 1, 2014)

Excellent shots sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (May 1, 2014)

gr8 shots [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (May 1, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]


----------



## Anorion (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] those are great, what did you do for the lighting?


----------



## Hrishi (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , can you post some details on clicking those pictures , except the fact that I need to smoke one or two.


----------



## nac (May 2, 2014)

That's excellent series Sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] , [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] , [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 

anorion I have used flash from sideways such that it does not fall on the black background ...you will need a external flash for this and a wired or wireless trigger 
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] its very simple
1. Get a black background
2. set the agarbatti 4-5 inches away from BG
3. use light or flash in such a way that it does not fell in background and light the smoke
4. use f8 and shutterspeed 1/200

Take lots of shots..and then use PP to make these


----------



## abhidev (May 2, 2014)

*Mr. GREEN* 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7336/13662833194_805edc0382_o.jpg


----------



## chitvan (May 2, 2014)

Nice clicks sujoy
You can try white BG in PP


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] I have done that before  this time I was after some smoke figures...like I got a horse , lion, a genie


----------



## chitvan (May 2, 2014)

Ok... got it..

Here is the one captured.
View attachment 14326


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2014)

nice one chitvan


----------



## chitvan (May 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

Good, bad, worst say whatever you have to say I wont mind. Btw in my personal opinion both of them were bad.Therefore tried some post processing on them.Still they look bad.
These were shot  using an almost 4-5 yrs old 2mp camera phone.
*s30.postimg.org/5iua4mwu9/Photo_2062.jpg
img host
*s30.postimg.org/nmxap9uip/Photo_2065.jpg
image upload no size limit


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2014)

@quanchi 1st one editing is also bad ...but 2nd one even if its blurred grainy blueish tint but its looking like a painting...and I like it as a artist


----------



## quan chi (May 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but 2nd one even if its blurred grainy blueish tint but its looking like a painting...and I like it as a artist


Lol yeah. I shot that tree from a moving bus in the evening.


----------



## abhidev (May 3, 2014)

critics pls  

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2817/13662832804_3543104741_o.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 3, 2014)

no purples this time 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2902/14116911593_b04b03f309_c.jpgSerenity by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 3, 2014)

^ 
Picture quality is amazing.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

Here goes my tadoba series 1

Early morning
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5347/14136098493_d780877912_z.jpgDSC_4164 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Taken at 5am

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7178/13929376639_5e0d8b705c_z.jpgDSC_4166 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Bamboo road
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7366/14092915846_f6404d8145_z.jpgDSC_0123 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Central road
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2928/14116043675_fe704ffe33_z.jpgDSC_4119 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5515/14112984622_fb89f68f40_z.jpgDSC_0149 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Jungle was beautiful
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/13929432638_9024750b08_z.jpgDSC_0143 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Sunset
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/14112975232_af5f149d51_z.jpgDSC_4134 by sujoyp, on Flickr

in 2nd part will post animals I got...didnt edit them yet


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 6, 2014)

Looking forward to the animal shots


----------



## nac (May 6, 2014)

Nice series Sujoy . I would like to ask something about IQ of the photographs in this series, I will hijack this post to PP thread and will ask it there...


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (May 6, 2014)

good shots  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] especially the last one

- - - Updated - - -

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3833/13662513433_17c1c0d8eb_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

LOL abhidev ...good one...and thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 6, 2014)

First 2 shots are amazing sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2014)

thanks prashant 

- - - Updated - - -

Tadoba Series 2

Male spotted deer
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7305/13936816148_2edf488470_z.jpgDSC_4102 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Sambhar
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7307/13936782987_f6fb2e7d3b_z.jpgDSC_4083 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Barking Deer
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5324/14120131291_db2554e6b1_z.jpgDSC_4185 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Wild Bull
It is almost 6 feet high and huge...Looks soo big and strong
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7384/14143490763_d1e55d18d6_z.jpgDSC_4204 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Spotted deer family
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7417/14100240886_8aef85173b_z.jpgDSC_4221 by sujoyp, on Flickr

Woodpeaker
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5195/13936774940_25f59df2a9_z.jpgDSC_4243 by sujoyp, on Flickr

The only tiger glimpse I got



Spoiler



*farm8.staticflickr.com/7316/14143567393_53edd7415c_z.jpgDSC_4130 by sujoyp, on Flickr



- - - Updated - - -

I have 2-3 more pics of tadoba to share...will do it tomorrow...If you dont like surprises check my flickr I have already uploded there


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2014)

Awesome Tadoba snaps


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 6, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Great pics
My favourites are  "Taken at 5am" & "Central road" from first one.
"Male spotted deer" & "Spotted deer family" from animals


----------



## quan chi (May 7, 2014)

sujoyp I liked the 4th and the last picture from your first post & the last one from your second post.

Another mobile photo 
*s14.postimg.org/8lxrshti9/Photo_2075.jpg
free upload image


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 7, 2014)

Nice clicks sujoy, seems like you spent your weekend well 

Where is this place?


----------



## Hrishi (May 7, 2014)

[strike]Were you not afraid from the Tiger ?? [/strike]I mean do they allow you get so close to a tiger running in wild ??


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2014)

Thanks all 

@amlan its tadoba national park also called TATR ...its famous for tiger sightings
   [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] I was sadly very far from tiger but people see tiger just next to there vehicle ...and get lots of great photographs...my bad luck ...and no tiger dont care about humans there 

- - - Updated - - -

Last tadoba series of a bird...I just loved it

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14143445843_96639b603a_z.jpgDSC_4263 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2924/14123389185_be7762be32_z.jpgDSC_4262 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5577/14100208626_70d9d4664a_z.jpgDSC_4268 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 7, 2014)

Sujoy, First one is good. Sharp and bright eyes...


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2014)

Thanks nac...I got this one is an achievement in itself for me


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 7, 2014)

4221 with 3 deers is best


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 8, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5034/13944876887_d97d384bff_c.jpgThe last sunset #hirakud by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 8, 2014)

^ That's a good one, Prashant.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

nice one prashant


----------



## CyberKID (May 8, 2014)

Great shot, Prashant


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

superb shots  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2918/13662491115_da9299156c_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] thanks...if possible you get a new better camera...I see that you have lots of interest in photography and your composition has improved a lot...but picture quality is poor


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

areeee.....I have SX220 HS which is really good...the picture quality is poor beacause these are my Instagram pics that i exported which are sadly over optimized and are looking grainy


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

but instagram is in android mobile or iphone right...soo do you post pics from mobile and shoot from sx220hs


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 8, 2014)

I think instagram also allows you to upload from a pc. It's pretty much a photo sharing site like flickr ....


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

ooh is it...I thought its just a photo app for photo editing


----------



## abhidev (May 8, 2014)

I had shot some pics from mobile and cam...tranferrred them to mobile and upload it through an app....later when I lost the data...I exported all the images from instagram and they are now low quality and grainy


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

thats sad to hear bro..coz I like the way you are composing nowdays but quality


----------



## Hrishi (May 8, 2014)

Can someone help me understanding Bracketing ??


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

bracketing in general is taking multiple shots of same picture...there is exposure bracketing which have multiple shots of same picture with multiple exposures like +2, 0 and -2 ...this way it gets more details by removing shadow improving highlights and sky....HDR is nothing but putting multiple bracketed shots togather to create a high dynamic picture


----------



## Hrishi (May 8, 2014)

^ So if I select bracketing , the chances are that the pics will be more sharper ??


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2014)

pics can be a bit sharper but its more of creating HDR with bracketed shots


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 8, 2014)

Usually an hdr will be less sharp than a normal shot. Sharpness usually is higher when you do something called focus stacking for macro shots. You bracket with different focus and then join them


----------



## chitvan (May 9, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Usually an hdr will be less sharp than a normal shot. Sharpness usually is higher when you do something called focus stacking for macro shots. You bracket with different focus and then join them




Actually focus stacking is used for more depth of field in macro shots.

Capture multiple shots with different focus point and merge then into one.
Its really tough task.


----------



## chitvan (May 9, 2014)

View attachment 14349
By Moto G


----------



## a_medico (May 9, 2014)

Rhino

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7307/13952952110_4c75a2f069_o.jpg


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> ^ So if I select bracketing , the chances are that the pics will be more sharper ??


bracketing is taking multiple photos in diff settings of the same composition and putting together the most necessary elements. can be exposure, as explained for HDR, or also as pointed out it can be focus bracketing, where you take photo of same subject in diff focus, and put them together to achieve deep focus. you can do this for every single setting in the camera, by taking diff ISO, white balance, aperture, shutter speed (adventurous to try ) of the same image.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2014)

Which software is used your focus stacking?


----------



## Anorion (May 9, 2014)

^download combineZP from here
this is an unedited focus stack example, have only one I have atm, and it wasnt taken too well can tweak settings (selection is terribly off because it is not exact same img shot on tripod) or at least crop to get better results 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/KEyzgNk.jpg


it has a GUI, you can do a lot of powerful img manipulation with hugin and enblend and enfuse, but they all command line


----------



## Hrishi (May 9, 2014)

chitvan said:


> Actually focus stacking is used for more depth of field in macro shots.
> 
> Capture multiple shots with different focus point and merge then into one.
> Its really tough task.


any idea on how to achieve that ?? Is this feature built into the Cam ?


----------



## nac (May 9, 2014)

Chitvan, I have tried focus stacking few times with my compact camera using CHDK. More like a test shot, just to know what's the difference between focus stacked image and deep DOF image using smaller AV. With CHDK, shooting was easy, but the my low config PC took some time to process it.

Cloth line/wire pops out and distracting.


----------



## Hrishi (May 9, 2014)

a_medico said:


> Rhino
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7307/13952952110_4c75a2f069_o.jpg



for a moment I confused it as an elephant....  , but good shot. Pretty sharp.


----------



## nac (May 9, 2014)

Rishi, Toofan have taken so many images using focus stacking. If he sees your post, he can sure throw some light on it. It was easy with CHDK, but without it I don't how tough/easy it will be using MF.

- - - Updated - - -

Medico, I like it. Ever since that "Tennis" photograph, I don't remember any too contrasty images (which I didn't find it impressive). Pretty much all the photographs since "Tennis" are good in my view.


----------



## Hrishi (May 9, 2014)

I just now was reading about Camera Hacks and in one of the mods. its read " If you touch the cables attached to the flash of the camera...it'll probably kill you from sudden shock...if it hits you well."
I know capacitors can be deadly , but is this really true or just a joke ??


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2014)

nice details medico...but I would prefer whole rhino...nothing to see in this composition

I have never done focus stacking soo I have no idea regarding that...
 [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] if the flash power can burn the circuit of dslr then it can definitely give good shock...better handle carefully
 [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] nice shot...nice colors


----------



## abhidev (May 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thats sad to hear bro..coz I like the way you are composing nowdays but quality



these pics are like more than a year old...not sure if I still have the originals 

- - - Updated - - -

bokeh effect 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3734/13662491405_9524a8076d_o.jpg


----------



## chitvan (May 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> any idea on how to achieve that ?? Is this feature built into the Cam ?



No
It's not built-in feature.
We have to change focus for each photo manually to get that. 
Then merge in combineZ.


----------



## chitvan (May 9, 2014)

nac said:


> Chitvan, I have tried focus stacking few times with my compact camera using CHDK. More like a test shot, just to know what's the difference between focus stacked image and deep DOF image using smaller AV. With CHDK, shooting was easy, but the my low config PC took some time to process it.
> 
> Cloth line/wire pops out and distracting.



Yes there is a different between image captured at narrow aperture and made by focus stack..

In smaller AV you will get more dof in macro pic with less blur background because of smaller AV

While in focus stack you can have same blur in background with more dof.
---
See these pics I captures 3 yr back with macro +10 filter(never buy it... Its useless)

View attachment 14352

I got very narrow dof because of macro filter.
Captured some pics but not succeed to form perfect focus stack image.

I think it will be good to select subject with same colored background for focus stack otherwise in different color at every focus point bg change may give ghost effect in final image.


----------



## Hrishi (May 10, 2014)

My first Moon photograph....was desperately waiting for clear skies and a holiday........ Finally managed to get a closer shot at it.

*s29.postimg.org/47x1ggtgn/DSC015mm78.jpg
The Lens is pathetic when maxed out...it becomes soft and loses clarity. The tripod setup helped a lot though. I guess the pollution in Delhi to has a lot of contribution to the dull image.

Ps : don't mind the spelling.. I was in a hurry.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 10, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] - The Moon pic is cool.

I have posted the original RAW file in the post processing thread #311 in case anyone would like to give a go at editing.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5463/14143794982_a84c6f76e7_b.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (May 10, 2014)

^now , I have a question about moon photography timings.....should I have taken the photo few hours earlier or few hours later ?? Since , I was not able to get hold of the side of moon filled with craters and mountains. I took the snap of flat side , I think..... WHich way does it revolves.. left to right or right to left ??


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2014)

nac said:


> Medico, I like it. Ever since that "Tennis" photograph, I don't remember any too contrasty images (which I didn't find it impressive). Pretty much all the photographs since "Tennis" are good in my view.



Was the tennis pic clicked by me? I dont remember clicking any tennis pic!


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] moon pic is too much bluish...make it bit yellowish as we see in the sky 
and the right time to take moon shot is in evening when moon is big and rising...when it reaches top it becomes small

@gen thats awesome


----------



## nac (May 10, 2014)

Medico, No??? May be badminton or table tennis or some kind of racket sport, then.


----------



## a_medico (May 10, 2014)

^^ Must be badminton


----------



## Hrishi (May 12, 2014)

Guys , how is the Minolta Lens System compared to Current line of Sony SAM lenses ?? 
Is it wise to spend money in buying used minolta lenses ,they're dirt cheap......can get a prime 50mm for like 3-4k.. ( since new ones are not available ) ??

--------------------------------------------------------
My Recent Click with a little bit of Post-Processing in PS6.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7319/13976262998_49a89dc427_c.jpgWhite_Serenity by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] moon pic is too much bluish...make it bit yellowish as we see in the sky
> and the right time to take moon shot is in evening when moon is big and rising...when it reaches top it becomes small
> 
> @gen thats awesome


I though , it were kind of white... 
Next time , I will try a touch of yellow.


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...minolta lens compatibility is huge gain for sony...some fields like macro and landscape which dont need autofocus, these minolta lens will save lots of money there...like in Nikon we use old manual lenses which comes cheap...dont just buy any minolta lens...see the purpose of buy 1st.


----------



## swaggvc (May 12, 2014)

View attachment 14358
hows this pic guys..?


----------



## sujoyp (May 12, 2014)

[MENTION=281597]swaggvc[/MENTION] pic is fine but its faaaaaarr from the subject...nearer would be great


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3792/13662491365_c8e3c9592c_o.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (May 12, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION] ...minolta lens compatibility is huge gain for sony...some fields like macro and landscape which dont need autofocus, these minolta lens will save lots of money there...like in Nikon we use old manual lenses which comes cheap...dont just buy any minolta lens...see the purpose of buy 1st.


Yeah , Macro photography is my primary purpose for buying my next lens.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 13, 2014)

[MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION]  That's a great one in #9664


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2014)

tried focus stacking with combine ZP
the bg is sill blurred. 
*i.imgur.com/DXpFodR.jpg

og images, posting every third img, there are 14 of these
*i.imgur.com/LvLmVmZ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PMV1RHx.gif


----------



## Hrishi (May 13, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=17225]Rishi[/MENTION]  That's a great one in #9664



Thanks , the blurriness of background seemed nice and I was trying with different aperture values to learn aperture settings .


----------



## swaggvc (May 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=281597]swaggvc[/MENTION] pic is fine but its faaaaaarr from the subject...nearer would be great



I know the subject is very far, will keep in mind next time.


----------



## swaggvc (May 13, 2014)

View attachment 14359


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

Anorion,  Combinez processing is not good. Leaves ghosting effect...

- - - Updated - - -

Swag, Is that a white pin stripe at the bottom your watermark  Just kidding... 
BIF in the last picture is not making the photograph interesting. May be if you clone out them, it will be a decent landscape image.


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the concept anorion...I will try something on this


----------



## kaz (May 13, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7399/14171824352_a36f4323ec.jpg
Cuckoo

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5074/13987853120_7e605e7bcf.jpg
Wreck

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5509/13987857747_48febc3465.jpg
Diagonal

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2921/13987861107_6a23e668f8.jpg
Flying Machine

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7452/14171828692_7cb4f81a31.jpg
Knock Knock

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2912/13987860897_899238fd20.jpg
Spider


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

good work kaz ...I liked the diagonal, knock knock and spider


----------



## theserpent (May 13, 2014)

All edit pros here how do we do this?
*learnphotoediting.net/color-grading-painted-look.html


----------



## Anorion (May 13, 2014)

nac said:


> Anorion,  Combinez processing is not good. Leaves ghosting effect...




No no, it is very good, I purposely gave it little hard task. normally the plane of focus should sweep across the image in any direction and not shift deeper and deeper into the image - this is causing the ghosting. Try on normal macro shots of one object and you will get good results.


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

^ Oh! That was intentional.  I thought combinez couldn't handle it.
I have tried combinez (just out of curiosity), the result was fine. 



sujoyp said:


> good work kaz ...I liked the diagonal, knock knock and spider


ditto


----------



## kaz (May 13, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> All edit pros here how do we do this?
> *learnphotoediting.net/color-grading-painted-look.html



Not upto the same level but i have tried thiis


----------



## nac (May 13, 2014)

theserpent said:


> All edit pros here how do we do this?
> *learnphotoediting.net/color-grading-painted-look.html


Pay them $24 and you will know how to do it  Kidding 
Google it, you most likely find some tutorial on that topic. Even after knowing how to do, that not necessarily make us getting the photographs as good as them.


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7360/13662512613_cae34b76cb_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2014)

abhidev this one is awesome...loved the composition


----------



## kaz (May 13, 2014)




----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2014)

hey thanx [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2014)

Abhidev, that's a beautiful shot


----------



## abhidev (May 14, 2014)

hey thanx man [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 14, 2014)

Nice abhiev


----------



## abhidev (May 14, 2014)

hey thanx [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION]


----------



## chitvan (May 14, 2014)

Nice one Abhidev
Well composed


----------



## abhidev (May 14, 2014)

hey thanx [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]


----------



## a_medico (May 15, 2014)

*White tiger - Portrait*

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2918/14004205730_3c5c0d40a2_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 15, 2014)

awesome medico


----------



## abhidev (May 15, 2014)

good one @medico ....it seems the tiger is sleepy


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 15, 2014)

wow, medico that is a great shot. Did you drug the tiger and then go right upto him to click the picture


----------



## quan chi (May 15, 2014)

Wow nice shot there medico!
Couldn't achieve what i needed but still...

*s29.postimg.org/yrze4hzrr/WP_20140515_003.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 15, 2014)

quan chi, for a moment I thought it was a bat signal ...


----------



## kaz (May 16, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5581/14189971931_67669700c1_z.jpg
BW Night Hand held 1/10th of a sec, few hours back....

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7423/14006593119_d4a42fd07f_z.jpg
Pigeon

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2921/14006613890_2ac6135d78_z.jpg
Just Like That !!!

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2899/14213453963_3426bc3110_z.jpg
Singing The Song !!!

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7424/14006589339_4bee69cff1_z.jpg
Staring !!!

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2919/14006630989_fea47dd6d7_z.jpg
Odd One Out !!!

by the one and only Kausarr Ayub, on Flickr 
waiting for your valuable comments


----------



## quan chi (May 16, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> quan chi, for a moment I thought it was a bat signal ...



Lol I wanted to make it a bit cinematic but it ended up something like this. Btw I take that as a compliment. 
  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] Your first shot is good!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - Don't really think much of the bird pics but the first moon pic is super. 

 [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] - Nice.


----------



## Faun (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]

First and second are nice.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2014)

@ Medico,  Super sharp, super contrast... 

Kaz, Like the b/w night. 

Abhi, That's a nice compo...


----------



## kaz (May 16, 2014)

thanks  [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]  [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2014)

@quan.chi I know what you were trying to shoot 
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] 1st and 2nd I liked


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2014)

thank you everyone 

*Parasailing* 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2824/13662830934_2300699127_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (May 16, 2014)

You don't have EXIF data available for any of you flickr uploads....Why do you *eat* them?


----------



## abhidev (May 16, 2014)

I don't man...I don't know what Instagram does behind the scenes :/


----------



## Tenida (May 16, 2014)

Moon effect. 

*i.imgur.com/P02nHjh.jpg


----------



## a_medico (May 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> wow, medico that is a great shot. Did you drug the tiger and then go right upto him to click the picture



Hahaha...I shot almost 50-100 pics, most of them had to be deleted. This one is sharper and has better eyes as compared to the others.


----------



## a_medico (May 19, 2014)

Not sure I uploaded this one earlier. Anyway, reprocessed it again.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2895/14035351120_800c54abea_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (May 19, 2014)

Looks awesome...Great edit


----------



## Anorion (May 19, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION]... where and what is that?


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2014)

medico you have shared this pic some times back here..awesome pic


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2014)

After a long long time. Borrowed a 55-250 from a friend. Camera lying largely unused 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5234/14192272756_f50a659570_c.jpgIMG_6154 by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (May 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION]... where and what is that?



Roof of Casa Mila in Barcelona. There are many pics shot on the roof, but I haven't come across a similar to this one. This one's special to me.


----------



## Hrishi (May 20, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> After a long long time. Borrowed a 55-250 from a friend. Camera lying largely unused
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5234/14192272756_f50a659570_c.jpgIMG_6154 by pranav0091, on Flickr



Very clear pic. I have a 70-300mm on APS-C , with InBody IS and tripod , but still the picture was way too blurred ( posted few pages back. )
This lens is very crisp . Mine's too soft.


----------



## Faun (May 20, 2014)

Damn, I get scared by looking at the night sky.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2014)

rishi use a tripod or a stable place to keep the lens stable...use f7.1 or f8 to get good detail...and under expose a bit by -0.3 or -0.7 you will get this pic for sure 

good shot [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] 

Even my cam is laying unused for last 10 days  ...my mind is diverted towards my shifting to mumbai 15 days later ..not feeling like shooting


----------



## justgothere (May 20, 2014)

And please put the IS off while mounted on tripod


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> rishi use a tripod or a stable place to keep the lens stable...use f7.1 or f8 to get good detail...and under expose a bit by -0.3 or -0.7 you will get this pic for sure
> 
> good shot [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION]
> 
> Even my cam is laying unused for last 10 days  ...my mind is diverted towards my shifting to mumbai 15 days later ..not feeling like shooting



I was full doing full manual for this pic, i think the compensation was over -3 since I had center weighted avg metering on (dont ask why :>)

No tripod, but used a concrete slab as support and didnt go any smaller than f5.6. The final image is a strongly-sharpened version of a bracketed shot.

Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2014)

[MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] I use point metering coz moon is too bright and around is too dark...but your version is also good...but 5.6 is large...using f8 we can get more details


----------



## Hrishi (May 20, 2014)

Well , I will give it a try again , with IS off , and those aperature nd exp comp. settings.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW , here's my recent shot captured this weekend.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2924/14225273971_4821e8f3b3_c.jpgLotus_Temple by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 20, 2014)

rishi, that's a pretty cool shot, a little over processed in my opinion but looks very cool. 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: please go out and shoot, you'll miss the awesome places that nagpur has to offer when you get only the streets and buildings of mumbai to shoot.


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2014)

@amlan I am really in no mood to shoot ....Shifting to mumbai is a big thing for me...I have some photography friends in Mumbai whome I can disturb for weekend photography around mumbai...we say na 'Where there is will , there is way '  ...but I may stop wildlife and start shooting landscapes and street or fashion more


----------



## pranav0091 (May 20, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Well , I will give it a try again , with IS off , and those aperature nd exp comp. settings.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW , here's my recent shot captured this weekend.



That has come out very nice. Crazy overprocessing, but this is definitely one of the few instances I'll wholeheartedly buy the excess


----------



## axelzdly1 (May 20, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2908/14227208921_5a3b322c32_z.jpg

hello guys! hows it going?


----------



## sujoyp (May 20, 2014)

^^ nice concept


----------



## a_medico (May 21, 2014)

*Portrait - The wounded lion*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5564/14232493834_b21c63683a_o.jpg





axelzdly1, that was superb! I am relatively new to post processing and haven't seen anything like this before!


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

wow great details medico ...you shot these in zoo right?


----------



## axelzdly1 (May 21, 2014)

thanks man! got some grip on Lightroom these days..


----------



## abhidev (May 21, 2014)

awesome shots everyone 
 [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] give the 'FLY HIGH' text some speed effect...jut my 2 cents


----------



## a_medico (May 21, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> wow great details medico ...you shot these in zoo right?



Yes..at the zoo


----------



## justgothere (May 21, 2014)

Though I am not a techie but the forum and it's members have already aided me in many technology related issues. Thanks a lot to you all and I post one close up of a damselfly.
View attachment 14401


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

nice one [MENTION=277721]justgothere[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (May 21, 2014)

*Anyone hungry ?? *

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2851/13662512503_4260602ddc_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 21, 2014)

thats yummy abhidev ...just you could have removed the plate next to it


----------



## abhidev (May 21, 2014)

yea....I assure you its super yummy...well it was just a random shot


----------



## anirbandd (May 22, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/14220870096_5449242f5a_o.jpgRagjad Sunrise. by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (May 22, 2014)

^oh wow, right time to click shot in this season. you trekked up in darkness?


----------



## anirbandd (May 22, 2014)

yep started at 3am.


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2014)

very nice anirban


----------



## sujoyp (May 23, 2014)

from my rooftop today

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2897/14251214154_313283f591_z.jpgDSC_4358 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> very nice anirban



thanks sujoyda 

- - - Updated - - -

Another one:

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3723/14234987096_ac4fa1706b_o.jpgfrom Rajgad fort by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2014)

nice ..but why B&W ??


----------



## quan chi (May 24, 2014)

I think the b&w one is better. Nice shot there.


----------



## pranav0091 (May 24, 2014)

Nice shot [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 

I think you did a good choice to keep this in grayscale.


----------



## anirbandd (May 25, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nice ..but why B&W ??



yes.. i was expecting this question...

if you see my previous pic, its in color, and you'll also notice some fog in the valley region. now, it tthat pic, due to the subdued light, it gives a dreamy feel to the environment.. 
but in this shot, the light is much stronger, and the lighter fog works against the feel of the vast landscape, taking out a lot of details, and giving a bland feel to the pic. so i took out the colors, did some light PP and brought back the details. 

and the B/W gives a lot more depth to the shot, dont you think?

- - - Updated - - -

@others: thanks a lot for the "likes" 

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> Nice shot     [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION]d



if you must, its    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -



pranav0091 said:


> Nice shot  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]



thank you O


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2014)

anirban ofcourse your shot is good  ...but I like that colored one more..I kindof didnt like the plain white sky


----------



## Faun (May 25, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2921/14263260862_05f70914dd_h.jpg


----------



## a_medico (May 27, 2014)

The bridge

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5277/14095322409_d3fa31302c_o.jpg


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3720/13662511753_fbf29c339e_o.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

great thread.
awesome pics guys. really. 

i dont own a DSLR , just a 8MP Digital Camera (Nikon L21) : 

caught a strange insect yesterday : 
album here : 

Strange Insect #1


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2014)

[MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION]  no pics in your album


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION]  no pics in your album


sorry.
actually, they are uploading. 
see now. 
5 pics uploaded. 
uploading more.

- - - Updated - - -

when i took the pics, was kinda excited. now, the pics are kind of creepy  

- - - Updated - - -

also have lots of pics of butterflies and pigeon's infants. 
but all those are also absolutely raw. i mean no effects or editing at all.

- - - Updated - - -

album fully updated.

- - - Updated - - -

two new Albums : 

Titli Bai #1 - Imgur

Titli bai #2 - Imgur


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2014)

@ mastercool8695 ...good try...keep working on it...you need more light ...

- - - Updated - - -

I actually liked the strange insect


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @ mastercool8695 ...good try...keep working on it...you need more light ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I actually liked the strange insect


you mean light as light ? (like an extra constantly on lamp)
no flash, right .
cuz the insects sometimes fly away with the flash  
and also, flash in any photo kind of decreases the quality of the photo. (This is one of the things what I've learnt) 
also, 
see this : 
1. I click some macro shots from a particular angle. (3-4) (close ups of tiny things is called macro, right ?) 
2. I try to click some more  but the camera would blur, instead of focussing on the desired region. so, I put my hand very close to the lens, so the image blacks out, and then focus again. 
3. now, the camera can focus quite good on the object. (even a restart works the same)
4. sometimes the problem still persists and I have to move a little away from the object.
does this occur with you guys too ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2014)

yes its called minimum focus distance...your cam can focus from a minimum distance...if you go closer it will not focus, no matter how hard you try

yes light means light ...but its fine...I use flash light...it improves the quality ...but you need diffused light and not plain flash


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yes its called minimum focus distance...your cam can focus from a minimum distance...if you go closer it will not focus, no matter how hard you try
> 
> yes light means light ...but its fine...I use flash light...it improves the quality ...but you need diffused light and not plain flash



any good idea for diffused light ?
will Diffused LEDs work ? 
i can make a LED lamp. it would be pretty cheap for a DIY .


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2014)

macro pros usually use a ring flash and off camera flashes to get good lighting. For us poor souls however the best option is to shoot near a window when the sun is brightest. Or as you said use a lamp that lights the object from the side perhaps with some butter/tracing paper covering it to give some diffused light. 

BTW Happy B"day [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2014)

amlan for cheap diffusion butter paper or some plastic cap on flash will be best

thanks for the wish @amlan


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2014)

or you can use a make-shift softbox out of white sheets and illuminate with light from the outside..
google for DIY. 

the results will blow your mind.


----------



## nac (May 31, 2014)

*Flower*:

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/CRW_4119_zpseaf1fc7d.jpg

Due to some problem with my computer, I couldn't do my usual PP.

Personally, I liked this picture. Most of the time, I do landscapes. Very very few are flower shots. Among them, this should be one of the good one.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 31, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> or you can use a make-shift softbox out of white sheets and illuminate with light from the outside..
> google for DIY.
> 
> the results will blow your mind.



saw a similar tutorial but no boxes and external lighting. sheets of paper for the background of macros .  works awesome. 
myself did photograph a tiny teddybear but my sis formatted the card before i could copy the pics. and took lots of pics then, so no sign of recovery too. but thats very easy, just good quality paper and diffused light, and absolutely similar pics like the pics given in product pages and all.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2014)

very nice picture [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ...even though flower is white but it retains a lot of details


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 1, 2014)

Offtopic, what happened to like button? It was very useful in this thread
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] nice pic, full res in pp thread please


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you guys... I still remember the comment. While flower is a challenging one to take photograph.

Prashant, Even url is changed. I guess they are upgrading/migrating to a new one...
Sure, I will share the original.


----------



## kaz (Jun 1, 2014)

Great [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and finally I can see the exif of your uploads... thanks


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2014)

^ I always leave the exif intact?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 1, 2014)

nac said:


> *Flower*:
> 
> *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/CRW_4119_zpseaf1fc7d.jpg
> 
> ...





why dont you fill the frame with it?? it'll look good. and more details will be visible. 

crop it.

- - - Updated - - -



mastercool8695 said:


> saw a similar tutorial but no boxes and external lighting. sheets of paper for the background of macros .  works awesome.
> myself did photograph a tiny teddybear but my sis formatted the card before i could copy the pics. and took lots of pics then, so no sign of recovery too. but thats very easy, just good quality paper and diffused light, and absolutely similar pics like the pics given in product pages and all.



go jugaad!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> why dont you fill the frame with it?? it'll look good. and more details will be visible.
> 
> crop it.
> 
> ...



i'll take that as a compliment cum encouragement. . 
It was meant to be taken like that right. 
just lettme get a new soldering iron, i left my old one in my hostel in hurry.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2014)

you dont nee soldering for a diffuser...just a piece of paper and tape will do


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

Humayun's Tomb , The Symmetrical Beauty.
C&C please.

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2913/14323474235_f508ae0400_c.jpgHumayun's Tomb , Delhi . by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> you dont nee soldering for a diffuser...just a piece of paper and tape will do



i have to make the lamp also. 
i'll be using LEDs, so i can go for Diffused LEDs if you say.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2014)

I dont think led need diffusion...led light is already soft light


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2014)

great shot [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

nice one [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
Have you stitched multiple images or its just a single shot?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 2, 2014)

good shot [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]  ....looks like a panorama..or at least 3 shots togather


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> good shot [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]  ....looks like a panorama..or at least 3 shots togather





kaz said:


> nice one [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]
> Have you stitched multiple images or its just a single shot?





abhidev said:


> great shot [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]



Thanks Guys . 
Though , it's just a single shot , captured using Stock SAM Lens.
ISO : 100
FL : 18mm
1/640 Shutter Speed.
Aperture : F/4.5


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 2, 2014)

BTW , I always find panorama very difficult to capture perfectly without causing any distortion or uneven shape. 
Without tripod capturing a even panoramic image is hard for me.


----------



## kaz (Jun 2, 2014)

Have shot nothing worth sharing these days 
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2940/14141532208_98b2466fe7_z.jpg
Laddu
More on Flickr


----------



## Tenida (Jun 3, 2014)

Country road.

*i.imgur.com/UZwJDkF.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 3, 2014)

where is the like button? I can't find it.

- - - Updated - - -

Kaz, that laddu is mouth watering.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 3, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> where is the like button? I can't find it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Kaz, that laddu is mouth watering.


I can't find the logout menu as well


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> i'll take that as a compliment cum encouragement. .
> It was meant to be taken like that right.



sometimes, its just an advice for encouragement. 

no offence bro, but you can really improve that shot.


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> Kaz, that laddu is mouth watering.



Yeah, that's my favorite and has contributed a lot to my obesity


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

I tried 500px. It seems interesting. Getting more likes and faves there than flicker and Facebook .


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I tried 500px. It seems interesting. Getting more likes and faves there than flicker and Facebook .



Yeah because they have separate categories and after a certain number of view pics are also shown in popular list.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yeah because they have separate categories and after a certain number of view pics are also shown in popular list.



Yeah.I got like 500 view on a pic within few hours .


----------



## kaz (Jun 3, 2014)

Wooow that's a lot, compared to flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

kaz said:


> Wooow that's a lot, compared to flickr



Here...macau birds by Hrishikesh Sharma | 500px


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2014)

superb shot hrishi ...but I have seen it before 

and yes 500px is lot more active then flicker ...more likes more comments...more exposure...its fun


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> superb shot hrishi ...but I have seen it before
> 
> and yes 500px is lot more active then flicker ...more likes more comments...more exposure...its fun



Yeah  , totally agree. Its fun when you get more interaction for your art.


----------



## criztle (Jun 4, 2014)

hey guys I am here after long time and i have made a website for the photographs clicked by me.

Do check it out and give your valuable comments on the website.
My Captures - Ritu Rajkumari  Photography


thanks


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 4, 2014)

criztle said:


> hey guys I am here after long time and i have made a website for the photographs clicked by me.
> 
> Do check it out and give your valuable comments on the website.
> My Captures - Ritu Rajkumari *Photography
> ...


Good clicks bro,.
Some are really impressive , considering that they are not taken from a DSLR .
What setup you use ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2014)

[MENTION=89408]criztle[/MENTION] very beautiful landscapes...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2014)

500px has more numbers but it's slightly cold. In flickr people will talk to you answer your questions etc. On 500px its a like, fav, comment game. With the comments being same across multiple pics


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2014)

in flicker too you can earn lots of comments and likes by adding pics to multiple groups ...more the groups more comments and likes


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah the reach of the general uploads is not that good as 500px. Only people who are following you are expected to like and comment, rarely sometimes you will see an unknown person liking or commenting..


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2014)

Anirban, Yeah that will also be good.  Thank you.

Hrishi, 
Tomb - Great exposure  
Macau birds - Have I seen this before???

Criztle, Great location... Good landscapes, good dynamic range (this was taken with HX9?)

- - - Updated - - -

*Flower # 2:*

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4180_zps1614dea6.jpg


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> sometimes, its just an advice for encouragement.
> 
> no offence bro, but you can really improve that shot.



I didn't take any offence.   
have to buy a new soldering iron first.  
have lots of  s but Movies/ TV series dekhne se fursat mile tab toh


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 5, 2014)

Got the first Bolt.
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2920/14347168112_d9c5fbbee7.jpgThe Bolt by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Jun 5, 2014)

Great


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2014)

awesome nikku


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2014)

great on e@nikku


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 5, 2014)

wow, that is a really good lightening shot...


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice lightning bolt, Nikku 

*Flower # 3*

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/CRW_4145_zpsd956fd17.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys  nice pic nac. Good DOF


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2014)

very good nac...you should have removed the leave manually


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

Thank you guys...

All the photographs I have been sharing for the last 10-15 days, there is not much PPing as I have uninstalled most of the heavy software. I need to do a clean installation of OS, till then there won't be much PP in my photographs.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2014)

that means originally pics look much better nac


----------



## Tenida (Jun 6, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/LdiFlZk.jpg

Misti Mukh
*i.imgur.com/sm0ji0u.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2014)

^ Sujoy, 

*Flower # 4*

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/CRW_4092_zps2cb031ee.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2014)

Nice work with qutub minar tenida
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I think flower looks better in color


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

nac said:


> Nice lightning bolt, Nikku
> 
> *Flower # 3*
> 
> *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/CRW_4145_zpsd956fd17.jpg


Which camera you have used to take this Pic ?? DOF is appreciable.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2014)

^ It was taken with Canon SX130

Thank you.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 7, 2014)

I am thinking to start a personal photography website wherein , I can upload photographs , I clicked. 
Although , photography is a new hobby for me , but I have started to love it more and more , as it's pushing me more towards going out and that's something I really love.
Trying to get a good domain name , though.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> ^ It was taken with Canon SX130
> 
> Thank you.


Great!! So that is original blur by lens or is it done after PP.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2014)

I really love when someone takes these kind of shots of historical places. It brings out the intricate detail that is there on the monuments


----------



## Tenida (Jun 7, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I really love when someone takes these kind of shots of historical places. It brings out the intricate detail that is there on the monuments



Thanks. I am glad that you liked it.


----------



## nac (Jun 7, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Great!! So that is original blur by lens or is it done after PP.


Yes, SOOC blur.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3891/14391364953_e146d59bcf_z.jpg
Rider 1

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2927/14184620610_0db8fb8b8b_z.jpg
Rider 2

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3904/14369710502_66c9b5225d_z.jpg
Lightening without tripod I can't get past 1sec exposure


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 8, 2014)

--------------------snip,------


----------



## Mr.wave (Jun 10, 2014)

--delete--


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 10, 2014)

why are all the comments here getting deleted or snipped?


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

They did it themselves


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2014)

hey nobody is posting nowdays...comon guys 

 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] I liked your 1st jeep and last was also a good try


----------



## kaz (Jun 10, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> hey nobody is posting nowdays...comon guys



heat waves you know


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 10, 2014)

I started my photography blog/site to maintain pics. I am working on it. I will post soon ....
PS yeah , blame the heat waves .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 11, 2014)

Was trying to do some street photography with a manual lens mounted on my sony NEX 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5071/14366732663_895a23b0f2_c.jpgWaiting with my army by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

And I've been attending quite a few weddings 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2897/14235732471_dfb5bb0698_c.jpgFireworks ... in more ways than one by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2014)

Amlan, Second one is good 
First one, in my opinion it would be better if it is black and white.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2014)

amlan 2nd one is soo nice


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 11, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Was trying to do some street photography with a manual lens mounted on my sony NEX


Fireworks pic is great. 



sujoyp said:


> hey nobody is posting nowdays...comon guys



I did the dumbest thing. I thought my camera was in Raw + Jpeg mode, while transferring files to pc to save disk space I shift + deleted   all .CR2 files.  Later I saw the camera was in Raw only mode, lost pics of last one month. The only few ones that got copied were shot in  Auto mode.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 11, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> save disk space I shift + deleted   all .CR2 files.  Later I saw the camera was in Raw only mode, lost pics of last one month. The only few ones that got copied were shot in  Auto mode.



You can try to recover them. Unless you've written data to the card after you deleted the files you might still be able to get most of the files out. Do a google about recovering files from an SD card, there will be tons of methods available


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2014)

whatttt  ...really you did a dumb thing


----------



## Tenida (Jun 11, 2014)

Street photography!!

*i.imgur.com/8TdxgEs.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jun 12, 2014)

good subject, catchy colours, contrast with background is perfect... but truck and window are disturbing and take up too much space

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/55h4Ob2.jpg



*i.imgur.com/234PhnC.jpg



*i.imgur.com/wTpFBuX.jpg



*i.imgur.com/8szCjKU.jpg


*i.imgur.com/LnjKm0r.jpg


*i.imgur.com/A7WO5xS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6izAAqI.jpg


at 4:30 donno why suddenly got bug, I just got up took my cam and went to take some urban exploration type photos. plan to do lots more of this.


----------



## kaz (Jun 12, 2014)

wooow nice clicks [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]....Watchout for thieves and all at those places because you don't wanna lose your gears right?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2014)

good work anorion....something new after long time


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2014)

Nice anorion, seems like a good place to do some creepy light painting. Just stay safe 

BTW is a lens says it's a macro 1:4 what does that mean. As in a 200mm f/4.5 1:4 macro lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2014)

1:4 is easy to get amlan...I think even a 50mm lens can be 1:4 almost cause of close focussing distance...


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Wgjq513.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jun 14, 2014)

wow...How you did that [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 14, 2014)

nice trick anorion...is it a room having 3 doors stitched togather 3 times


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/Wgjq513.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2014)

^ That's really nice Anorion


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2014)

thanks guys!


kaz said:


> wow...How you did that [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]?



-make panorama. 360 degree is better
-keep length and breadth of the canvas same
-turn panorama upside down, this is to orient the ground towards the inner circle in the final panorma
-keep some space from top of square, this is the radius of inner circle
-stretch panorama vertically. did double size here, you can stretch it as per your wishes. this decides how thin or fat the ring is. 
-apply polar co-ordinates filter 



sujoyp said:


> nice trick anorion...is it a room having 3 doors stitched togather 3 times


lol no, didn't do that, its one large room. 



izzikio_rage said:


> Nice anorion, seems like a good place to do some creepy light painting. Just stay safe


yep, thanks light painting sounds like a good fit, any other techniques for such subjects. Going to try HDR also, all windows and doors are overexposed so far

- - - Updated - - -

again I tried today. Locations covered were industrial area, empty warehouse, terrace of abandoned housing complex, and an out of comission factory

dragged friend along for "security" 

*i.imgur.com/7RMWcUg.jpg
*i.imgur.com/mImE1W6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/MARwOom.jpg
*i.imgur.com/82SIQsB.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2014)

I thought it was some weird looking building.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 15, 2014)

@ Anorion  - Nice pics on #9838, where are these ?


----------



## Tenida (Jun 15, 2014)

Guys how is it?

Captured using LG OPTIMUS L9

*i.imgur.com/vDjbH9L.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 15, 2014)

@ Tenida- Looks cool.


Few from yesterday, It was quite clear early on.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3874/14424017501_78bb3d8dd2_b.jpg

Then there were more clouds.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5523/14427369085_c501a4733f_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5314/14426069532_0bc33d9fee_b.jpg

Raining halfway
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3881/14404242856_1cef70c378_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 15, 2014)

Great shot Gen


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2014)

oh wow breathtaking gen 
@gen 9838 is a place called pawar nagar in thane


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2014)

I just got my hands on a Sigma zoom K-II 70-210 f/4.5 lens. Gave it a shot this morning and it's been a mixed sort of shoot. Wide open it is a little soft, the long focal length means that shutter speed needs to be high or you need to be on a tripod to get sharp images. The images are a little washed out and there is chromatic fringing. However at times it decides to give out some really beautiful shots, and that makes it absolutely worth it. 

Trying to shoot some fast moving critters, learning to use the push pull zoom and the focus ring

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3885/14445371943_be6f4ba3e1_c.jpgShould I take the leap? by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

My attempts at some low key pics 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5536/14231050150_72dc69ecf8_c.jpgWaiting for that call by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2014)

@amlan squirrel is nice...but low key need a better subject


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 17, 2014)

@ sujoyp, [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] - Thanks.
 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] - Nice .. Like both of them.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 17, 2014)

Gen those shots of the bay are beautiful ... great stuff 


Another pic from my new lens. Still figuring out how to use this to the best effect 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3904/14251557740_a2bf4a7a99_c.jpgtaking a drink by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Cyanide (Jun 21, 2014)

You all have shared excellent pictures! Thank you very much

Naive's query

Situation: I was trying to click pictures of my friends playing football. It was ~6.30 PM (low light) and the halogens were on. 
I tried to click pictures of them but most (except 1 or 2) came out to be blurred (due to low shutter speed)  I used sports mode as well but the results were nothing great.

I was not able to capture a proper football shot (players in motion). Any tip on what to do in this kind of low light situation?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 21, 2014)

bro you have no choice...just keep shutter speed around 1/200 and above...for this you have to keep the ISO as high as possible

people use bigger aperture lenses and full frame for this type of shooting


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2014)

Cyanide said:


> You all have shared excellent pictures! Thank you very much
> 
> Naive's query
> 
> ...



which cam? this is the kind of situation prosumers and bridge cams are good at


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2014)

bridge camera with bump up the ISO to above ISO 3200 in that situation


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice Photos everybody. was lot busy with work....
So taken a break & planed a trip & here are few from that.....

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3852/14308224019_ebb9ad48a6_k.jpgIMG_0246 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5233/14493605232_da20fc195d_k.jpgIMG_0123 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3903/14308341517_f0210920b5_k.jpgIMG_0334 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5505/14491414751_d76cb842c3_k.jpgIMG_0340 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3868/14308155190_af5d21578a_k.jpgIMG_0335 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3866/14308173469_8c292f4ecc_k.jpgIMG_0364 by utkarsh kulkarni, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 24, 2014)

some really good pictures Utkarsh.. especially the one of the flying bird. I guess you and Sujoy will need to instruct me on how to use the longer focal length lenses. Seems that anything over 150mm needs really high shutter speeds or a tripod to get a clear picture.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2014)

superb pics utkarsh ...loved 1st one

@amlan always remember the thumb rule

SS=2xfocal length ....to get blur free sharp shots 

soo at 300mm you will need 1/600 ss ...and in early morning its quit difficult specially when lens sweet spot is f8


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 24, 2014)

Guess I'll be the only person in the whole of India who'll be praying for the sun to shine brighter


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 25, 2014)

Where is the like button?
Nice shots Gen, Amlan, Anorion and Utkarsh


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2014)

Astrout, First one is good and the BIF with reflection is also nice. 
Amlan, Good photographs. Nice bokeh... 
Gen, Wonderful scenes but IQ is not that good
Tenida, One of your best, IMO.


----------



## kaz (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=24514]astroutkarsh[/MENTION] nice...Image Quality is super...Which lens?


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 25, 2014)

[MENTION=24514]astroutkarsh[/MENTION] : amazing pics 

in layman terms, what exactly is the difference between dslr & dslt ? any particular advantages of going for dslt ??


----------



## astroutkarsh (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks amlan,sujay, cyberKID, nac & Kaz...

@amlan, Sujay told thumb rule....but if you have something to make camera sturdy, you can change SS ....
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] its Sigma 70-300 on Canon 600D....


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 25, 2014)

yaah right ...if you have monopod or tripod then you can go down a lot ...I could shoot sharp shot @1/150 at 500mm  with monopod if subject is still


----------



## Raziel (Jun 29, 2014)

Great pics everyone!

Just tried to capture the Milky Way last night. Was quite difficult since the adapter-lens combo hardly allowed focus till infinity. Gotta try more tonight if the sky is clear. 

NEX3N, Zeiss Planar 50mm, ISO 1600, Exp. 15sec

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5078/14345109570_fcd79700d7_b.jpgThe Milky Way by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], that's a pretty amazing pics. Would love to know how you captured this. And how dark was the place you went to to capture this?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] thats a great pic


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2014)

oh wow


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2014)

some ordinary shots from me  just that I wanted to start my shoots again 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3914/14509130946_9d61aac14b_z.jpgDSC_4464s by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2937/14345636189_1f88073fb5_z.jpgDSC_4456s by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2905/14528859211_afe4139fbe_z.jpgDSC_4452s by sujoyp, on Flickr

I could not find a good composition for this bee hive...will think more


----------



## Raziel (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks sujoyp, Anorion, nikku_hot123, izzikio_rage. 

I captured this using my normal gear, NEX3N, Zeiss Planar 50, Tripod, ISO 1600, f1.8 ,+long exposure.
Milky Way and other Space stuffs always fascinate me. Last year I had no cam to capture it and I've been waiting for this time of the year to do it. Here I captured only a part of the Galaxy with the 50mm lens. 

You need to set the exposure according to the '600 rule' to avoid star trails. (600 / focal length = exposure time) So for a 50mm lens the exposure time is 12. A fast wide angle lens would give a full capture of the Milky Way while allowing longer exposure times without trails. (drools at Zeiss Distagon 21  )

My home is quite far from the city so it's pretty dark here in the midnight, no light pollution issues. Yesterday I could see the arm of Milky Way with my bare eyes so tried to give it a go. (A mobile app like Sky Map is very helpful to locate the position of deep sky stuffs.)


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2014)

thats great tips  thanks


----------



## Anorion (Jun 29, 2014)

Raziel said:


> You need to set the exposure according to the '600 rule' to avoid star trails. (600 / focal length = exposure time) So for a 50mm lens the exposure time is 12. A fast wide angle lens would give a full capture of the Milky Way while allowing longer exposure times without trails. (drools at Zeiss Distagon 21  )
> 
> My home is quite far from the city so it's pretty dark here in the midnight, no light pollution issues. Yesterday I could see the arm of Milky Way with my bare eyes so tried to give it a go. (A mobile app like Sky Map is very helpful to locate the position of deep sky stuffs.)


ah so that explains it, because imagined that's pretty impossible to get with only long exposure and high ISO. that's a great tip though to take non star trail shots of night sky without having a sky tracking rig. never seen it even with bare eyes


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2014)

donno how it looks from bare eyes ...but when I went to tadoba jungle safari...I tried some starry night shots and they didnt look like this...I mean there is bunch of a million stars but no formation like this picture have


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2014)

Raziel, That's one of the best astro photograph posted in this forum  
This is one of the very few times, I heard that milky way can be seen naked eyes. I wanna to see one... don't know when that's gonna happen.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: It was faint, but still visible to the naked eyes from my location..looks like this *montrealinpictures.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/bencanales.jpg?w=201 Just google Milky Way for pics.

It was around 2AM here and the sky was clear even though it was raining a lot the day. Also I have a Celestron SkyMaster 15x70 bino that makes me gaze in to the heart of it and wonder.."omg it's full of stars" 

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks nac  well, It's not that easy to see Milky Way with naked eyes, but yes when the conditions are right. You have to wait for the time of the year when it's visible..and look near the Constellation Sagittarius on a clear night, from a very dark location. (Use a sky map app to find the location.)


----------



## nac (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, it's not that easy when there is lot of light pollution esp. when the milkway is just over the horizon...  And I don't dare to go to a place where the darksky is... There is a place about 50kms from my place and one is about 150kms, but both are reserve forest.


----------



## Raziel (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: I don't recommend you go many miles into the woods at night to see the galaxy, but I wouldn't stop myself from doing that either..it's just personal. It's kinda awe inspiring..ethereal, surreal feeling..A glimpse in to the universe, making me wonder..filling with lot of philosophical questions in my mind..kinda difficult to explain..lol 

 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Nice pics, loved that bee hive


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2014)

nac do all those things only when you have a car or a group of friends...just dont go alone ....some times back I was shooting stars in a dark place with a friend , a policeman stopped to say that he is concerned about our security and we better leave the place for good ...we agreed and packed away 

thanks [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]  ...this I shot after a almost 2 months gap ...and I need to start all things again


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 29, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] nice pics. liked the last one.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds good....  Really need to find some low light places


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] amazing one  But how can you look at the galaxy with your naked eyes? Which place is that? I think its possible at the poles....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 30, 2014)

Well if go you go to places far from cities and all  where there is no light pollution then you are able to see a crazy no of stars. Seen some awesome stars during a couple of treks i went to Never seen a galaxy cluster though


----------



## kaz (Jun 30, 2014)

Pollution sucks  I don't see as many stars I used to see when I was small....


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 30, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] - That's awesome.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Bees pic is nice, you still haven't given up on birds;  yet have you ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2014)

nope  ...I have found soo many kabootar here in mumbai...and some eagels live around my place....but now I dont have the big lens ...soo will shoot kabootar in different position ...I am giving them food daily 

I will shoot a better bee pic...I could not control the over exposed sky....maybe try a HDR on that


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 30, 2014)

Maybe try it in the golden hour, or on an overcast day, or a macro of it


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2014)

macro  amlan its a bee hive that is suspended on 5th floor ...golden hour is good idea


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2014)

Things are installed,can do PP now 

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4216_zpsc3439713.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_3973_zps804af777.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]...Which place?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2014)

2nd one is nice nac....1st one composition is superb but editing is not good...need more contrast, sharpness, saturation


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 1, 2014)

Nac, lets restart the PP thread now....  Sujoy did you finally buy a table :0


----------



## nac (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks guys...
Yeah, Amlan. Now I can do the ones posted in the last few weeks (the ones I missed).


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2014)

@amlan ...still no table  will try to PP anyways


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2014)

A couple of shots from last week. I'm finally figuring out how to use topaz to reduce noise in images. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5546/14334602220_a90d21efdf_c.jpgCastles in the sky by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/14491568153_6a50107490_c.jpgLike smoke by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Jul 3, 2014)

that hdr was too good, dont think it was long exposure because of still clouds... 
it follows _all _the rules of composition


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2014)

amlan building is nice...but smoke needs a pattern


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you....  Was trying to see if i could get smoke with a black background and details using an on camera flash. Will attempt patterns next time


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2014)

Amlan,
Castles in the sky - Like the composition.
Like smoke - Good IQ.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 5, 2014)

izzikio_rage: Nice click mate. The smoke looks really cool.


----------



## aaruni (Jul 5, 2014)

My first experiences with a borrowed DSLR (and a borrowed Moto G, and a borrowed CyberShot) :

*www.flickr.com/photos/80663120@N06/sets/72157645081790837/


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

aaruni said:


> My first experiences with a borrowed DSLR (and a borrowed Moto G, and a borrowed CyberShot) :
> 
> *www.flickr.com/photos/80663120@N06/sets/72157645081790837/



Some are really good....Even with Moto G you have some good images....


----------



## aaruni (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] : for a first time photographer, how would you suggest me to improve ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] .... good try for a first timer ...you have to improve on two basic things ....composition of flowers and basic editing


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

and keep shooting


----------



## aaruni (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] : editing ?  
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] : borrowed cameras, so no more shooting, till I get to borrow them again


----------



## kaz (Jul 5, 2014)

See if you can get a point and shoot with manual controls for yourself....


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2014)

[MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] yes start with basic editing like brightness contrast saturation ...use picasa for that ...then slowly start using lightroom and then go for photoshop like advance tools  ...your pic like the scenery didnt have the saturation nor contrast ...soo start from basics


----------



## Cyanide (Jul 6, 2014)

Anorion said:


> which cam? this is the kind of situation prosumers and bridge cams are good at



I've Canon 600D, lens - 55 250.

First attempt of clicking pics while I was in Europe few months back

*i.imgur.com/22RawjG.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ICGVHa7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tGxQY3u.jpg

*i.imgur.com/l0E2xSS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KIQN5va.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 6, 2014)

awesome pics [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] especially the snale pic reminds me of Hitman-Absolution


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2014)

[MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] bottom two are great ...2nd one could have been great with some nice editing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2014)

lovely pics .... my favs would be the snake and the swan ... but all are really good.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 6, 2014)

If you are from around delhi , could borrow my dslr , or maybe you can hop along for any photowalks.


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2014)

^ Wish I am from Delhi 

- - - Updated - - -

Cyanide, Second one could use some PP.
4th - Sky is little soft (I guess choice of aperture and focus).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been thinking of going to the DPEG photowalks forever now, it's just that gurgaon is pretty far from delhi and I'm lazy 

My latest stuff 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3881/14584880011_fbbe2e671c_c.jpgGolden summer evenings by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3911/14543507616_4e4e07b84e_c.jpgWalking between rainbows by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Cyanide (Jul 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] bottom two are great ...2nd one could have been great with some nice editing



Thank you  

I've not yet started editing pics. As you mentioned in earlier post, I'll try Picasa first.



nac said:


> Cyanide, Second one could use some PP.
> 4th - Sky is little soft (I guess choice of aperture and focus).



Thank you nac, I'm learning photography from your thread 



izzikio_rage said:


> lovely pics .... my favs would be the snake and the swan ... but all are really good.



Thank you izzikio, you too have clicked awesome pics (Y)

Also, I've subscribed to your PP thread.

@everyone: keep sharing pics and your reviews, it helps beginners like me a lot.

few more pics (unedited)

Location : Kuekenhof, Holland
*i.imgur.com/o4W5WUM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LL08mAB.jpg

Location : Paris (eiffel tower)
*i.imgur.com/SuG2sC1.jpg
I wanted to capture visible rays of light.

Shot with help of luggage bag's handle as tripod 
*i.imgur.com/YjDgRGo.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bJwHzra.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jul 7, 2014)

Awesome clicks [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION]


----------



## abhidev (Jul 7, 2014)

nice clicks [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION]


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 7, 2014)

[MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] ,Excellent wildlife pics. I just cant stop staring at the Turtle , Snake pic. A very professional picture I would say. Such an awesome level of clarity and realistic colors.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] , if you ever plan to come to DPEG Photo Walks , do let me know.
I had been to one of their photo walks held at Chandani Chowk ,but that was the only PW I ever attended. Never got time after that.

PS , I love more of wildlife , greenery , monument , kind of photography. 
I am a little too shy for street photography.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2014)

[MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] you make us jealous with those European beauties  good work


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 8, 2014)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]- The 2nd one is awesome.
@ Cyanide  - Like the nature pics in #9924. Too bad you cut off the top of the tower.


----------



## Cyanide (Jul 8, 2014)

hehe  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] thank you 

  [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]: Actually I've clicked many pics of complete eiffel tower. But in most of them, the tower bars are looking blur. Comparatively, above 2 pics are a bit better. Nevertheless, I'll take care from next time, thank you very much for your feedback.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 8, 2014)

Check out this awesome video of some cool stuff you can do with stuff lying at home. Perhaps we can use this to revive the photo projects thread ? 

[youtube]IH0wVcpDCok[/youtube]


----------



## kaz (Jul 9, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Check out this awesome video of some cool stuff you can do with stuff lying at home. Perhaps we can use this to revive the photo projects thread ?



Awesome


----------



## nac (Jul 9, 2014)

That's a nice video. I am bookmarking it...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 13, 2014)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5575/14584545351_00ab034f2d.jpgThe Dragon With Wings by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2014)

That is beautifully captured


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2014)

good one nikku


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2014)

My attempts this weekend 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3919/14644408372_1cf832e200_c.jpg
Almost there by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

[MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION]   [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] 

- - - Updated - - -

Waiting for  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] to share his latest flickr uploads 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2936/14642711951_e351daf394_c.jpg
Men at Work

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3862/14459326198_e4d8e0df31_c.jpg
Plantation

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2932/14643589534_0a64922b47_c.jpg
Webbed


----------



## Anorion (Jul 14, 2014)

kaz second one is great


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice photographs, Nikku and Kaz


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2014)

Good try kaz  

Guys I got a chance to shoot a post wedding shoot of one of my office girl  she saw my flickr profile and got impressed...just the problem is I dont have much exp...I almost rejected her proposal then accepted after saw her excitement.


----------



## sksundram (Jul 14, 2014)

^ I think you should go for this. It's a great opportunity to venture into wedding photography. A great way to bring your hobby to the next level. All The Best.


----------



## kaz (Jul 14, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Good try kaz
> 
> Guys I got a chance to shoot a post wedding shoot of one of my office girl  she saw my flickr profile and got impressed...just the problem is I dont have much exp...I almost rejected her proposal then accepted after saw her excitement.



Thanks...And yes!!! you should go for that wedding shoot, you have all the gears...May be you will be getting paid offers soon


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Good try kaz
> 
> Guys I got a chance to shoot a post wedding shoot of one of my office girl  she saw my flickr profile and got impressed...just the problem is I dont have much exp...I almost rejected her proposal then accepted after saw her excitement.


Dada , Dont break her heart. plus its one of the biggest moments in her life. it would be fun to freeze.those moments.
You will do well.


----------



## nac (Jul 15, 2014)

To up your confidence, check some tutorials and do some test shoots.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 15, 2014)

thanks guys...Actually its a very special moment for her and I really dont wanna spoil that...but it seems she have lot of confidence in herself, she is really excited about this. I will do my best. The shoot is in August. A big test for me .

Nac I have something new to do now...and these mumbai girls definitely have some out of world ideas


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/07/15/ygeba8az.jpg
How's this one guys ?
Captured some shots after long time.


----------



## kaz (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks nice, but the flower in more focus would look even better...


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

Yeah , I tried that but wind was blowing at terrific speed , plus the lack of a tripod for the heavy ts lens made focusing on the flowe difficult.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2014)

great shots everyone...i'll resume photography too


----------



## Webwriter_D (Jul 15, 2014)

*DGT Click!*

Hey, people.


Seeing the number of budding photographers on the forum, here's your shot at being featured in Digit's supplement, 'DGT'. Our Click section has a segment called 'Click'd' where we feature a new and talented photographer every month. If interested, respond to this thread or shoot an email to editor[at]digit[dot]in, and I'll be in touch!
(Click here to see how you would be featured in the magazine: Sample post)


Looking forward to hearing from you!


Please follow the following format when you send in your entry.


__________________________________________________ _____________________
Subject: *DGT - Click'd - Featured Photographer*


Attach: 
*1. Image you'd like to showcase*
*2. Your portrait*
*3. A short bio of you or whoever took the photograph*
__________________________________________________ _____________________
Ensure: Photograph and portrait are both of at least 300 DPI.
__________________________________________________ _____________________


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 15, 2014)

^seems nice. Will.definitely boost enthusiasm for new photographers.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool initiative.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 16, 2014)

Thats a pretty good idea...  Will enter
 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION], go for that wedding shoot. It'll be an awesome chance to shoot a proper event. Plus do take another guy with you, the way you can be sure you don't miss anything.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 16, 2014)

yaah amlan...I am already planning 

Clicke'd section will be great ...just that it came up when I am less active


----------



## kaz (Jul 16, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> yaah amlan...I am already planning
> 
> Clicke'd section will be great ...just that it came up when I am less active



You should share your best clicks...Not necessarily click now then share


----------



## Webwriter_D (Jul 17, 2014)

Guys,
If you want be be included in next month's issue, respond soon, we're going into print *tonight*!

Remember: send in your photographs and details to editor[at]digit[dot]in 

Cheers!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 17, 2014)

I guess the best part will be the bio, it'll be fun to know more about you crazy people which whom I seem to waste most of my day.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2014)

Errr I have given a simple Bio...like an Intro...does he needs a proper, birth, hobbie, type bio


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

Yup, also where do you see yourself in 5 years and what are your strengths and weaknesses


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2014)

blah then this month is gone...it will take some time to make that kind of BIO


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

Also you need to include your kundali, clearly highlighting all the grah nakshatra that are out of place. It is vital that digit only include photos that are vetted by the planets


----------



## arian29 (Jul 18, 2014)

Please suggest the best "Travel" tripod i can buy from Flipkart for under 15k. Flipkart only cos i have vouchers


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2014)

Amlan, 

Sujoy, I think a short one is good enough. They ain't gonna write an article about the photographer and they don't have space for that and there is word limit too... 30-40 words about you and 20-30 words about your photograph is suffice. Even if you send a big one, they will trim down.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> Waiting for  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] to share his latest flickr uploads



Hi Thanks for mentioning me kaz.
btw Nice pics there, liked the spider web. 

Just posting a couple of pics:

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/14586518741_6c1ac8e578_c.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5567/14339978158_d87a875bdf_c.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jul 18, 2014)

These are great [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION].... 



Spoiler



Those Bugatti and other car pics on your flickr are super


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

The one of the cup is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: Thanks! 



Spoiler



well, I like to shoot cars whenever I spot one, lol..I have a million pics but I don't know others might enjoy it so I don't usually post it anywhere. Glad u liked, might post a few later 


    [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Thanks mate. That was a quick shot when I was about to have a cup of coffee, and the evening light was illuminating the trees behind, so did a quick snap with it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=122725]arian[/MENTION]: travel tripod for 15k? that's quite a lot of money and I'm not very sure what you mean by travel tripod. If it's something that you can carry around at all times then you might want to look at the Gorillapod DSLR. If it's a proper tripod then I guess the others here can help you out


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] that cup is beautiful


----------



## Raziel (Jul 18, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Thanks mate


----------



## abhidev (Jul 18, 2014)

gr8 shots [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]


----------



## Raziel (Jul 19, 2014)

[MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]: Thank you 

- - - Updated - - -

A Lambo I spotted some time ago 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3926/14706254313_0bf342c888_b.jpgDMC AVENTADOR 2 - Wallpaper by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Jul 20, 2014)

You added those text right? Looks great indeed


----------



## Raziel (Jul 20, 2014)

Yep I added the text to make it like a wallpaper. +It's my favorite car  Thx!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2014)

woo that looks soo good  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

some portraits I tried to take 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3908/14693741801_7d3acf9ebe_z.jpgDSC_4534 by sujoypp, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3885/14716786123_ce762aaf7c_z.jpgDSC_4515 by sujoypp, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2938/14510231380_24f18c1fe8_z.jpgDSC_4496 by sujoypp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 20, 2014)

Photographs are sharp. I am expecting something more, something impressive.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] Stunning captures! I really like the mood they convey.  That's what i'm trying to improve, my clicks look they're dead & soulless 

  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Nice clicks, is she the one that asked you for a post-wedding shoot?    
What are your targets, gear for that day, if that's okay to share. add SPOILERS to your answers 

  [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] the Dragonfly looks vivid and sharp! nice capture 

 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] Nice clicks guys 

Any update regarding the Click'd section? which one got selected?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I am still practicing ...I dont have much exp with portraits ....
 [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] thanks...yes she is the same girl   I dont really know anything right now...dont have light stand, nor umbrella in mumbai...I have just checked some pics related to that...but the girl have done much more research about poses and pics...will see when she comes back. Gear I have is 50mm 1.8 and 17-50 2.8 and 55-200 ....would love if someone can help me with a full frame


----------



## Raziel (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Nice shots there sujoyp. Agree with nac.
 [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION]: Thanks, glad you liked  

Posting a mobile snap taken a while ago.
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/o/2012/351/c/2/c21178ccde362e0d9c3e8739fd562d54.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]: that is spectacular ... where did you get this shot from? A plane? 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: looks awesome, very candid fun shots.... do something like this for the prewedding shot and they'll be more than happy. Perhaps go to some romantic location (marine drive/bandstand)


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] ....thats an awesome shot...donno how you shot that 

@amlan thanks ...I will try my best...right now she went to get married...her plan is for august ...I know what couples want ....they want surprise shots which are sharp and blurred background ....most preferable a green BG ...surprise in the sense candid...poses are ok but shots at the right moment really impress everyone


----------



## Raziel (Jul 21, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]:  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Thanx guys, yes it was shot through the window of a plane. 
Here's a clip I recorded.. 
[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gQr3-ZtM2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2014)

Need some help with landscape shots... Like a riverside or river bank shot.

I tried few shots but didnt seem to please me.
Will post one or two of em.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 21, 2014)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Nice shots there sujoyp. Agree with nac.
 [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION]: Thanks, glad you liked
> 
> Posting a mobile snap taken a while ago.
> *fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/o/2012/351/c/2/c21178ccde362e0d9c3e8739fd562d54.jpg


awesome!!!!!!!!!
I will like to have that in my wallpaper collection.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

amazing shot [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Jul 21, 2014)

Raziel, that's one helluva view. I find the video more impressive.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks guys 

 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: It was a breathtaking view that I couldn't resist capturing.
The evening sun was setting over the horizon casting golden reflection on the sea, the slow moving of the clouds,...I could see shapes like huge space ships and giant whales floating by..like lost in some fantasy world for some time. You don't get to see that view everyday..I was clicking for hours, and people beside were strangely looking at me. lol 

just another snap.
*fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/o/2012/353/a/9/a9bac3c55815aeb9c21938f69cb1927a.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Jul 21, 2014)

this one is awesome bro


----------



## Raziel (Jul 22, 2014)

^^Thanks!


----------



## a_medico (Jul 23, 2014)

We were sitting near the air cooler at the end of the summer and suddenly it started raining. The raindrops formed the bubbles in the water tank. 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2923/14532719229_611ac4e909_o.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

wow..Looks nice


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2014)

nice medico


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome stuff both of you...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice pic [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] and [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION].


----------



## a_medico (Jul 23, 2014)

Raziel, just saw your previous pics. All are outstanding.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 23, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION]: Those bubbles looks great in BW...like shiny marbles. Good observation and nice sharp capture.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

one memorable evening

*i.imgur.com/sPSVoU0.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thank you [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice capture. [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you [MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION]


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jul 27, 2014)

My view-finder looks kinda smudgy and there are some tiny dust specks, that are quite distracting during shoot. I tried cleaning the front and back part of the viewfinder prism, and mirror using an ear-bud and a lens pen. That didn't work but made it worse  . 
I sent it for Nikon-servicing from a dealer in my place, clearly explaining what to do, but returned in the same condition.
What to do nw? Should I go to Chennai and give them by hand?


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> My view-finder looks kinda smudgy and there are some tiny dust specks, that are quite distracting during shoot. I tried cleaning the front and back part of the viewfinder prism, and mirror using an ear-bud and a lens pen. That didn't work but made it worse  .
> I sent it for Nikon-servicing from a dealer in my place, clearly explaining what to do, but returned in the same condition.
> What to do nw? Should I go to Chennai and give them by hand?



Get it cleaned at a place where the service center guys often handle DSLRs


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2014)

you did a basic mistake....you should have read online how to remove dust from mirror and viewfinder ....dust from mirror can be removed by blower only...you should not touch it ....
now just give it to proper service center...or look in you tube.


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

Clicked a picture today...Not worth sharing here...
Though you can see it *here* (2nd one)


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 28, 2014)

Got the Tamron 150-600 mm and a Tokina 11-24mm too. Bought a new 7D too. Will post pics soon.


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2014)

Congrats Inci. As far as I remember you're the only one owning 7D in this forum


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2014)

Mine is within warranty and the Translucent Mirror has lots of dust over it. 
I thought to clean it up however , the a single permanent scratch on the mirror will ruin the picture forever as its a non movable mirror.
On top of it ...the mirror is damn weak. Its more or less like a plastic film. 

I was wondering what to do.....
Will the Sony SC charge me for getting it cleaned up. ?
I could have cleaned it as per online instruction but this is not an average DSLR mirror. This one is very weak.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2014)

congrats inci...lot of shopping...are u on any foreign IT project by any chance 
 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] ....you better clean from sony service center...its not taking risk ....its under warrenty ....it wont charge


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks NAC and Sujoy. Yes NAC the 7D is some months old now. The Tammy is sharp I'll post snaps but the Tokina though sharp but am iffy,I'll take some shots today and post for you and NAC and others to comment.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] no bro I'm in to business , rajmistri and etc etc ha ha ha


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2014)

Hrishi: get it cleaned, it will make a huge difference in your images, specially if you have smudges on your mirror from failed cleaning efforts. 

Inci: that's awesome, waiting from some clicks 

Sujoy: what happened to your wedding shoot? waiting for some cool pre weddings pics and all


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2014)

@amlan that girl isnt back from her wedding...she will tell the date  ..its post wedding


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions. I will take it to nearest SC this weekend. Hope they help.


----------



## abhidev (Jul 29, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10537138_933787053301642_1436446063356992172_n.jpg


----------



## a_medico (Jul 29, 2014)

*The Vigil*



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3882/14774055294_42845f90ba_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2014)

cute shot medico


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 29, 2014)

that's a really awesome shot medico


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2014)

I need to buy one of those lenspens to clean my lenses and sensor. Would prefer one that has both a folding brush and a carbon type element to clean the lens without any liquid. 

I had thought of getting this one. The Nisipen lens cleaner,  but the reviews say that it scratches the lenses 

Nisi Pro Lens Pen Lens Cleaner - Nisi: Flipkart.com

Suggest some others


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2014)

I think this one is better amlan - Lenspen NLP-1 Lens Cleaner 

Lenspen NLP-1 Lens Cleaner - Lenspen: Flipkart.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 2, 2014)

The reviews look good, will order this. Waise, how did you choose, all of these appear the same in the description


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 2, 2014)

I use this   i think its the original one...lenspen is a brand


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey, new to photography. Started 5 6 months back..

I dont have a DSLR or SLR. Just a basic PNS, through which i snap on its Manual mode.



I rarely use heavy post processing ( removal of background and stuff ) but i really liked this one.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

^can't see, can you upload it somewhere else, and post here, like *imgur.com?


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Means give the image URL?


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

after upload there is forum embed tag [ img]<url>[/ img] without the space


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/SYelOXY.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/FrZurFd.jpg
Original

*i.imgur.com/61bdauy.jpg
Prcoessed

I named these Supernatural Series.

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/voQnPt5.jpg


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 3, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> *i.imgur.com/SYelOXY.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Nice.. Which camera did you use?


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks

A basic PNS camera used on Manual settings.
Sony HX9V


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice shots Ishan ... 

@Kalam_goheb please dont quote the pics...it gets difficult ...just directly comment


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 3, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] OK.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/omr6cuJ.jpg
Another piece of art i created.
Hope you guys like it


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice.!  Did you edit it.?


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes of course!
The original shot was of the rose just after rain. Then i snapped a picture of some fallen petals. Then took it to CS6, wored for an hour, and got this result


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 3, 2014)

Good job ☺


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 3, 2014)

Very good shots ishan, the sky shot is really well captured. 

you might want to upload these pictures to flickr/500px and then link here. That way we all can also see the setting that you used to shoot them.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

oops. I had uploaded them on Flickr too, but didnt know i can embed from there too.
for the sky the EXIF is as follows:

Brand:	Sony
Camera:	Sony Cyber-shot HX9V
Lens:	sony lens g
Recording media:	JPEG (digital)
Date Taken:	21 Jun 2014 - 5:34 PM
Focal Length:	28.6mm
Lens Max Aperture:	f/3.3
Aperture:	f/11.0
Shutter Speed:	1/1600sec
Exposure Comp:	0.0
ISO:	100
Exposure Mode:	Manual
Metering Mode:	Center-weighted average
Flash:	Off, Did not fire
White Balance:	Cloudy

- - - Updated - - -

I am also a fan of Portraits and try to copy David Baileys style.
*i.imgur.com/4MvePfC.jpg

EXIF:
Brand:	Sony
Recording media:	JPEG (digital)
Date Taken:	22 Jun 2014 - 5:00 PM
Focal Length:	12.2mm
Lens Max Aperture:	f/3.3
Aperture:	f/4.5
Shutter Speed:	1/125sec
Exposure Comp:	0.0
ISO:	100
Exposure Mode:	Manual
Metering Mode:	Center-weighted average
Flash:	Off, Did not fire
White Balance:	Cloudy


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

Ishan, Butterfly shot is nice.
I like your PP work on "supernatural" and the last one (black backdrop)
Nice portrait


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

thanku nac


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

Happy Friendship day guys 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/14629434799_e3c8642ff1.jpgfriendship day by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Its quite dull out here. Why not organize \some challenges like Weekly Black and White Challenge, or Weekly Macro Challenge?
There could be one judge a the start, and after that the person who wins will judge the next weeks challenge.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 3, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> Its quite dull out here. Why not organize \some challenges like Weekly Black and White Challenge, or Weekly Macro Challenge?
> There could be one judge a the start, and after that the person who wins will judge the next weeks challenge.



How about this thread? 
*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/173677-learn-photography-me.html

Nice pictures btw! [MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION]


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

Its not what i wanted. It should be regular. Those challenges.

Rules can be like this
1. The challenge is just for fun.
2. All images must be taken after the theme is announced.
3. The challenge runs from 9pm on the Sunday and runs until 9pm the following Sunday.
4. Only one upload per member.
5. Please feel free to comment on the entries once judging is complete.
6. The person who hosts is the judge for that week challenge and the judge’s decision is final.
7. The winner gets to create, run and judge the challenge for the following week.
8. Have fun


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

Happy friendship Sujoy and everyone... I didn't know that it's today. 

- - - Updated - - -

^ We can start a thread for photography challenge Ishan. But there are not many active photographers here. Those who are active may not find time everyday/week/month to take photographs.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

I think ill start it, lets give it a go. If it gets a hit, well and good else too bad.

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/186132-photography-challenges.html#post2145980


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

hey anybody got a chance to check digit magazine whose pic got selected


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 3, 2014)

yeah i checked. Sujoy Packrasy

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/PJ7Pwtz.jpg
Sky Waves

*i.imgur.com/qLjvM4z.jpg
Hazel Sky

Hope you guys dont get irritated with my continuous posts


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

^ No Sujoy. Should ask webwrite to post the soft copy of that page here when publishing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 3, 2014)

Yup, that would be a good idea since my magazine still reaches home while i am in Gurgaon


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

I am not motivated much till I see someones pic of some degree of quality being published there...I am serching for the magazeine but not got it yet


----------



## nac (Aug 3, 2014)

The one got featured for the month May 2014 is a good one, Sujoy. You mean you're looking online?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 3, 2014)

no man...looking in mall and bookshops


----------



## kaz (Aug 4, 2014)

The Owl by  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] has been featured


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2014)

Wow! Congrats Sujoy


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 4, 2014)

kaz said:


> The Owl by    [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] has been featured



Hw about a snapshot of d page>? 
Congratulations  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2014)

awesome stuff sujoy ... and here you were getting worried about your bio not being good enough


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 4, 2014)

Congrats [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION].
The Photographer of TDF!


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/6R2mA7g.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TWMkqx1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZFKtVGr.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tl9YV9g.jpg

Macros


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2014)

thanks guys..comon its just the start right...send them your best pic...and we all will be happy enough to see them printed on digit's magazine 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=6638]Ishan[/MENTION] your 2nd one is the best composition wise...1st one is all tilted ...3rd one you lost focus on the eye ...last one is also good


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 5, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] - I just saw some of your posted photos on previous pages.... they are awesome.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 5, 2014)

thanku


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 5, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/tSqLQYV.jpg
Rose Petals


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=127841]nikku[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6638]Ishan[/MENTION] this one is much better then black one


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 5, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] really? My black one was termed as est i have shot till date, and this one had been termed as merely a great image. 
Still thnku


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2014)

actually I dont like much photoshopped images...the black one was clearly looking like two images added togather...but this one seems more natural and real


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2014)

since a few of you were interested in organizing weekly challenges here are a couple of threads that we tried out recently 

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/174801-photo-projects-practical-approch.html : For weekly photo projects, a short intro and examples of what the shot was to be, then everyone gave it shot. this was fun before we all got lazy and left it to die 

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcord...-images-final-step-getting-awesome-click.html for challenges/projects relating to post processing of images. Incase you just wanted to try your hand at editing a pic or getting feedback on the best way to do it. Again lazy people = dead thread


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2014)

guys we always need fresh blood to take it ahead...I think I was here long enough to see all great photographers move ahead like Stuge, toofan and many more ....even now I am not getting enough time for it...but new guys can post pics and we can discuss it.. its never too late to revive old threads
And I am sure without discussing no body is going to learn new things here.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 6, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] really? My black one was termed as est i have shot till date, and this one had been termed as merely a great image.
> Still thnku



I like the black one too better  than this one.


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2014)

Amlan, Not necessarily LAZY, may be we couldn't find spare time to pursue our hobby...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I'm sure we'll be busy at some points in time but time can always be taken out 

Especially these two threads were awesome fun plus they I've learned a lot there, i guess we all have


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2014)

But sadly, it's being taken out for some other reason than photography


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2014)

Photo taken from my office window. 
There's a glass between my mobile cam and the scenery. 
Edited on mobile and added HDR effects on it (not the 3 photos combined HDR though) 
*img.tapatalk.com/d/14/08/06/abymuhyg.jpg


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 6, 2014)

Amazing shot rhitwick! Interesting to see that HDR works so well in this type of shots. I may try it in some of mine.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 9, 2014)

Awesome shot rhitwick!

Here is one from my side. No Post processing done.

*s1.postimg.org/bbgfuko67/IMG_0929.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 9, 2014)

^^Is it built in HDR?  BTW nice shot and vivid colors.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 9, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^Is it built in HDR?  BTW nice shot and vivid colors.



That hardly looks like an HDR, if anything it looks oversaturated.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 9, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/pjFqAF6.jpg

Really frustrated that my camera doesnt allow any more shallow DOF


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 9, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> Really frustrated that my camera doesnt allow any more shallow DOF



Nice pic. What cam ?


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Looks stunning [MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION].! try decreasing the greens in the background, they look distracting.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sony DSC HX9V

Thanks guys


----------



## quan chi (Aug 10, 2014)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^Is it built in HDR?  BTW nice shot and vivid colors.


Nope there is a vivid mode in the camera & I used it.
If it was a HDR the hut would have less shadows & more details.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 10, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] , awesome composition. The transparency makes it look good.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2014)

sorry for last minute update, but today is a super-moon, so the moon is pretty close to earth 
next is sept 2015


----------



## Mr.wave (Aug 10, 2014)

Anorion said:


> sorry for last minute update, but today is a super-moon, so the moon is pretty close to earth
> next is sept 2015



i bought super zoom (HX400V) recently. wanted to try it on today's super moon. bloody rain spoiled it..


----------



## nac (Aug 10, 2014)

Did you shoot one?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 10, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] thats a great shoot...nice details


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 10, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> Sony DSC HX9V
> 
> Thanks guys



That's a nice camera. I liked the background defocus mode on it.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 10, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> That's a nice camera. I liked the background defocus mode on it.



Seriously??? I hate it. I tprovides odd smudges at few points. Trust me, i tried it on that dragon fly pic. It came out nice, but then i noticed, it had no wings


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 11, 2014)

ishan99 said:


> Seriously??? I hate it. I tprovides odd smudges at few points. Trust me, i tried it on that dragon fly pic. It came out nice, but then i noticed, it had no wings



It worked pretty good on people.  you can't really defocus background shooting people any compact camera (at least those costing < 25000) .
I think it might be doing some kind of processing to get that effect, so sometimes it ends up looking fake.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 11, 2014)

Really stunning shot, ishan99.


----------



## ishan99 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> It worked pretty good on people.  you can't really defocus background shooting people any compact camera (at least those costing < 25000) .
> I think it might be doing some kind of processing to get that effect, so sometimes it ends up looking fake.



I really agree. you just cant get shallow dof with a compact camera while shooting mostly portraiture. But i shot some portraits using this mode, and result was good, appreciated a lot, but the awkward smudges were the point of criticism.
So i try to use plain white backgrounds while shooting.

- - - Updated - - -



CyberKID said:


> Really stunning shot, ishan99.



Thanks man 

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/UGFNzv5.jpg
Defocus mode. Notice the smudges

*i.imgur.com/NSyMSor.jpg
Same

*i.imgur.com/lJGAMbn.jpg
Same

*i.imgur.com/0ikDJnC.jpg
White background.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey guys, beware!
I hope you all know about Content Plagiarism (copying/usage of your content without your permission). I have a blog, where I have been using most of my captures for about 1.5 years now. Just a few days back, I found out that some of my images are being used in various websites, without my knowledge, let alone, seeking my permission. While, we have been sharing our captures here on this thread, and at a lot of other places, I believe we never care to check out our images for wrongful application.
I do hope that each one of you would check out for your images being used elsewhere on the internet without your permission. While we have a lot of tools to check for text contents, including Google Search, Copyscape, etc, to name a few, good plagiarism checkers for images are hard to find, in terms usability. If you're planning to search for your content's illegal usage, you can use images.google.com, Reverse Image Search by Image Raider - Track Photo Usage. While Google images has a drag-and-drop UI where you can drag and drop the images and add some text to help it find better, imageraider works with image url's. Hoping that you guys will get some help with these tools.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks cyberkid  ...but for now my pics are free to use anywhere  I would be glad to see my pics on any website..Just that it will make me sad if somebody says that he have taken that pic
 [MENTION=6638]Ishan[/MENTION] 1st and last is good...2nd and third are not foccused properly


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 16, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks cyberkid  ...but for now my pics are free to use anywhere  I would be glad to see my pics on any website..Just that it will make me sad if somebody says that he have taken that pic
> @Ishan 1st and last is good...2nd and third are not foccused properly


Sujoy, the thing is, as a blogger, one has to follow the numerous policies, when it comes to using others' material, so, why not apply it to our content as well? The thing that bothers me here, is the commercial usage of the photographs, that too, without permission. At two instances I've seen my photographs being used commercially, without even asking for permission (in their commercial websites). Beyond that, they are using the photos on B2B sites like indiamart, tradeindia and alibaba as well. 
See this for instance:
 *i.imgur.com/wCGpsNC.png 
Using my picture, edited it suitably to add that bottle, and with a watermark of their own. What does this suggest?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2014)

Cyberkid: that's actually pretty true, images being stolen is pretty easy and i'm pretty sure a lot of people do it too. One safeguard is that we share images through flickr/500px and turn off image downloading there. Even then it makes sense that we never upload our full resolution images without a watermark unless you are sure that you would want to give the image away (like many of us do when we share the raw for post processing, or the tiff file) 

Other than that there are always ways to steal images and you can't police most of them, so I guess that is a risk that we take. I guess a stolen image is worth the ego boost that someone found our image worth using in all the images on the net 

A couple of pics from my side too 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5557/14700318707_1604e87c54_c.jpgLife's a race by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5592/14737729370_29f310603d_c.jpgFinding joy in the simplest of things by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice amlan...doggy is cute
 [MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION]  ...we can not do anything bro...you want to protect your pic...put a huge watermark across and then no body wants to see it nor use it ...even if you post a 800x600 pic on flickr too you are putting it online to share...people can download it freely ...
If you want to earn money out of a picture then its better to upload a 500x300 res picture online and if someone wants to use it they will pay you for full res.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 16, 2014)

I never tried my hands of panning , like the Bicycle shot taken by Amlan.
Can you give some suggestions on how to do it ? Is it that you have to keep the moving object focused pretty well , and rest all blurred ? That's it ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone 

Yup, you need to keep the moving object in the center of the frame while you pan the camera. I try to move the camera in a wide arc and then click while in the middle. The shutter speed needs to be a little on the slower side like 1/50 types. The rest is all practice and trial and error


----------



## nac (Aug 16, 2014)

Cyber, It's highly impossible to protect our photographs. Even getty couldn't do it and finally they have let their low resolution photographs to use for free (there may be some terms and conditions). The best way to protect photographs is not sharing online.  I guess many of the hobbyist (at least amateur hobbyist) don't mind this.

Amlan, Nice clicks.  I didn't notice it until Hrishi raised that it was "pan and click" shot. 
Again, the same goes with the second photograph. I didn't notice the dog was playing with the water (it looks like that) until I read the title.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 16, 2014)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] - The bicycle pic is great, nice lighting. It'd had been even better if he was on the right side of the pic.

Here are some panning pics I tried  quite some time before.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5535/10621853664_f4ac5410ee_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5347/8981402322_63aa9b4a3e_b.jpg



Hrishi said:


> I never tried my hands of panning , like the Bicycle shot taken by Amlan.
> Can you give some suggestions on how to do it ? Is it that you have to keep the moving object focused pretty well , and rest all blurred ? That's it ?



My camera has a setting called "Servo AF" .  Enabled that (it keeps subject in focus) & pan the camera like shooting a panorama while pointing at the subject.




CyberKID said:


> I do hope that each one of you would check out for your images being used elsewhere on the internet without your permission.



Personally I wouldn't care if someone uses my photo or makes money out if it, in fact I'd be happy to find  my pics are good enough to be used for commercial purposes.  But its easy for people to use someone's pic and remove the watermark (which only makes your pics ugly), I guess that's why I don't post people pics online, for the others I usually post 4000 * 2200 or whatever the max size is.


----------



## kaz (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice clicks   [MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION]   [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]

Here some from my recent wildlife shots, will share many more soon 


BEAR
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/14751271309_b6a3b3485b_c.jpg
Play Time

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3851/14937574642_f32cb69f16_z.jpg
Good Bye

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5573/14751320848_0da66859ff_z.jpg
Welcome to the Jungle

​


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2014)

Continuing pics from shantiniketan visit.(Will post more later)(No post processing).

*s30.postimg.org/92kofrcfl/IMG_0938.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 17, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - The 2nd one is cool.  The wall and the cage aren't looking nice in 1st & 3rd one.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] great colours in that one


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - The 2nd one is cool.  The wall and the cage aren't looking nice in 1st & 3rd one.



In the third pic the bear is standing up over the bus we were in...


----------



## quan chi (Aug 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] great colours in that one


Yep thanks.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 17, 2014)

Cools shots guys..! 
 [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: Nice colours there btw are you a MK fan ? 

Just sharing few pics..

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3907/14726856748_41497d83c3_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3924/14919542245_ed4d99cb11_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5584/14721377757_8717195a35_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3891/14871889923_845338bb70_b.jpg
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3900/14759200357_1544ae06e4_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 18, 2014)

wow these are awesome...nice PP done


----------



## nac (Aug 18, 2014)

Raziel, Bokelicious


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] please if you can help me with that editing workflow


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2014)

Love the colors on your bokeh, the best would be the heart pendent shot


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Thank you.

    [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: Thanks mate. Yep, I love bokeh 

    [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: Thank you. Well, I shoot in RAW and use Photoshop to bring out the mood I want to convey with some of my pics..usually a gradient overlay/levels...can be different depending on the pic and what I feel at that time..that said, that 4th pic of diamond pendant has no PP at all other than the text.

   [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] : Thanks mate. That was a quick idea when I saw a pendant near a window, glad how it turned out.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 18, 2014)

Raziel said:


> Cools shots guys..!
> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: Nice colours there btw are you a MK fan ?
> 
> Just sharing few pics..


Lovely photos 2nd & 4th.(Good depth.) 
Yep used to be a MK fan but now I have lost patience to remember all those moves.

Anyways continuing my colourful series.
*s10.postimg.org/qqi8t5rw9/IMG_0884.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> Nice clicks   @ishan99   @izzikio_rage and   @Gen.Libeb
> 
> Here some from my recent wildlife shots, will share many more soon
> 
> ...


That bear seems to be laughing at you.
Nice shots, Raziel. Has these been achieved after PP or it came out of the cam like that only (intentionally, ofcourse)?
Nice contrasting colours, quan chi


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: Thanks! Cool shot there, love the contrasting colors.
Awesome, I'm an MK fan too, still playing MK9, and waiting for MKX 

    [MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION]: Thanks!  The shots are real. I only add some gradient color overlay to give a mood to it with PP, but no blurring or painting stuff like that on the image. The composition, depth of field, the painted strokes like effect and bokehs all are straight from cam with the cam+adapter+special lens I've used..also sometimes no PP like the blue pendant pic which has no edits other than the text. Every pic is art for me so I just tweak it the way I want it to be.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2014)

Raziel said:


> @quan chi: Thanks! Cool shot there, love the contrasting colors.
> Awesome, I'm an MK fan too, still playing MK9, and waiting for MKX
> 
> @CyberKID: Thanks!  The shots are real. I only add some gradient color overlay to give a mood to it with PP, but no blurring or painting stuff like that on the image. The composition, depth of field, the painted strokes like effect and bokehs all are straight from cam with the cam+adapter+special lens I've used..also sometimes no PP like the blue pendant pic which has no edits other than the text. Every pic is art for me so I just tweak it the way I want it to be.


Photography has always been an art. The way it looks good to the one composing it, is the way to go.


----------



## hsr (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], You have a unique style man, great works!

I'd like to know what lens you used for it, and also a full scaled version of that dragonfly


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION]: Yep, I believe that's true. 

  [MENTION=22610]hsr[/MENTION]: Thank you. I use the cheapest lenses around, like Helios and Pentacon, connected to NEX via an extensible M42 adapter. While optically imperfect, these old lenses are full of character. My shots are not often super sharp because of these imperfections, which is why I downsize it to smaller size for better quality. You can click the pic and go to my flickr page to see 1280x720 size. I have FHD size of the dragonfly pic but it's a bit blurry due to the above reason, can give if you're still interested.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2014)

Would love to know the exif data for the pics you posted Raziel 

Awesome pics others


----------



## Raziel (Aug 18, 2014)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Actually nothing special with the Exif, also there's no lens data from the manual lenses, the basic settings are more or less the same. I'll paste the settings of this fern I shot in the evening. 

Camera: NEX-3N
Mode: Aperture Priority.
ISO: 200
Metering mode: Pattern
Flash Mode: No flash
Exposure Time: 1/400 sec

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3898/14937741066_8be7150cec_b.jpgEmerging.. by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Aug 19, 2014)

*Sailing through the sands
*
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3896/14774752737_cfd86d6554_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] - Awesome pics all of them..
  [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]  - that looks Nice 
  [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] - great.. where is it ?

Nothing special, just a couple of photos of the day.
Both at ISO 2000 & 1/25 sec, so not sure what should have done.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3902/14961668482_2aa4e70995_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5592/14958923171_e086996f92_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 19, 2014)

Medico, Excellent photograph


----------



## Raziel (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION]: Wow what a pic man!..just Brilliant! where's it ?.. 
 [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]: Nice shots man. 1st pic pretty low noise for a high ISO shot.


----------



## hsr (Aug 19, 2014)

I thought I'd share a couple of pics I took some time ago. It's almost Onam here and monsoon's just about over.
*31.media.tumblr.com/9fd83d5a989b62e53f2b89b30d6a2d9c/tumblr_mt685kjqkr1sxbwsyo1_1280.jpg
Auto exposure, 1/23 sec, f/2, ISO 800
*31.media.tumblr.com/f5fbd6f6154e38d2ee44bc6f51466222/tumblr_mt6898qlor1sxbwsyo1_1280.jpg
Auto exposure, 1/139 sec, f/2, ISO 100
Both are from a Lumia 920, using the Nokia Camera (the old pro camera).


----------



## nac (Aug 19, 2014)

hsr, Excellent bokeh from a mobile cam


----------



## Raziel (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice work there hsr, nice macro capability for L920. Keep shooting, like I said I also started with a lumia and I still enjoy it. My L800 has a bug which doesn't focus well on macro..the newer lumias must be working fine. I'm looking for an upgrade to L1020.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] - Awesome pics....the colours!!! [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] nice


----------



## quan chi (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone.
   [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] : Thats a lovely shot.
   [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] :The first shot is good but that bright light is spoiling the fun.

Anyways continuing my series.

This is Upasana Griha (shantiniketan). From wikipedia :





> A prayer hall, made of several coloured Belgium glass with marble steps on all the four sides, by the poet's father in 1863. During evening service, candle is lit around the prayer hall, and it wears a magnificent look in flickering light.


Which reminds me guys if you are posting any pictures from any historical or heritage sites please add few words with them too. (At least I will read them.)
*s14.postimg.org/44y8tz2j5/IMG_0899.jpg


----------



## Raziel (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: wow beautiful architecture there. The description reminds me of the Crystal Palace of Madrid. *cache.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/217129-bigthumbnail.jpg

Just a quick snap from the backyard.. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3868/14781779607_f8d06af1d6_b.jpg*-* by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope you all Shutter Addicts know that today was The World PhotoGraphy Day.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 20, 2014)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: wow beautiful architecture there. The description reminds me of the Crystal Palace of Madrid. *cache.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/217129-bigthumbnail.jpg


yes a bit similar.
This shot is better than the previous pic. 
(this is just my personal opinion. ). 



Hrishi said:


> I hope you all Shutter Addicts know that today was The World PhotoGraphy Day.


Thanks for bringing that to our attention.
Celebrating 175 Years of Photography - World Photo Day 2014, August 19


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2014)

Quanchi, Picture is clean. Better than the previous two...

- - - Updated - - -

No guys, I didn't know that yesterday was world photography day...


----------



## Raziel (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: Thanks quan chi. Yep, the other one was a bit cold in color..thanks for the comments.

anyway, I'll put this one here..

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/14810494110_ae8d753820_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

A shot at the party

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5564/14815680949_3f0fdb815e_z.jpgGlass by sujoyp, on Flickr

this one was shot using 50mm  at that time no zoom lens was present 
 *fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/10468486_10154523081610424_6814596982767731488_o.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]: love your work!  are you making any series or such? 

and you are applying the softness via PP or filter??

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: like the colour and lighting on the glass pic. although if you could take a wider shot with the complete glass and some more in the bg it would have been better imo.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

sailing through the sands, and glass are awesome 
glass is cropped? the size looks a bit off


----------



## nac (Aug 23, 2014)

Sujoy, "Glass" is good.
The second one is noisy and IQ is not that good. Is it because of too much crop or high iso?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

anirban it was a party with guys sitting on both sides of table...wider shot was not possible there 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] glass is not cropped but its been straighned ..it had tilt before
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 2nd one is 60% of total image....it had to be shot at 1/2000 I think and ISO is also high...and also it seems my 50mm is gone now...too much fungus...I get no contrast at all...will buy a new one later..


----------



## Raziel (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]: Thanks! not making any series but just doing what I like..I love nature/abstract things. 
Softness is no pp, it's the cheap lens I use making it soft but I like the way it render. 

 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Nice shots, the glass could have been fully in comp, just my thought. 
The sparrow pic look beautiful..! loved it.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks guys...I will go to Pune next month again...will get a better bird pic...there are soo many beautiful birds togather


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks guys...I will go to Pune next month again...will get a better bird pic...there are soo many beautiful birds togather


You. 

Come to Pune. 

Ping me. 

Capiche??


----------



## a_medico (Aug 23, 2014)

*Against the sun*

Shot this against the sun, much ahead of sunset.


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5594/14979991121_30f3fe6fac_o.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2014)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] whats capiche???

@medico...wonderful


----------



## Anorion (Aug 23, 2014)

^copy, understand.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2014)

*Shot with a Xiaomi Mi3* 


*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140819_184640_HDR-1_zpsdbe306b8.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2014)

^^Hmmm nice.

sujoy p nice pics.

Btw continuing from the same set. This one shot with a mobile cam (lumia 720).

*s12.postimg.org/jny9d6qgt/WP_20140726_006.jpg


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2014)

quan chi said:


> Anyways continuing my series.
> 
> This is Upasana Griha (shantiniketan). From wikipedia :
> Which reminds me guys if you are posting any pictures from any historical or heritage sites please add few words with them too. (At least I will read them.)



say this pic on wiki also....looks good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3875/14795379430_4a9bc51970_c.jpgWalking through history by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

This is the Bhangarh fort in Rajasthan. Legend has it that the place was cursed and the entire city was relocated in one night to escape that curse. Even now entering or staying in the city before sunrise and after sunset is Prohibited. Was an amazing place, still debating whether to put up more pics from it as they are more like snapshots


----------



## a_medico (Aug 23, 2014)

Amlan, fantastic pic.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2014)

good one amlan...will the pic put a curse on us if we see it after sunset


----------



## nac (Aug 24, 2014)

^  Sujoy.
Amlan, Nice cick...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: i hope not, will start worrying when my pics start coming blurry like final destination


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Nice timing for the bird one! the detail of the wings make it interesting.

 [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] amazing pics.as always. would love to see some captions in those pictures.

@a_medico  looks hot ! is that halo the sun? 

Nice capture izzikio! contrast looks good.



izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION]: i hope not, will start worrying when my pics start coming blurry like final destination



psst..keep it to yourself..vikram bhatt is watching..who knows this might hit the screens next year..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2014)

@amlan I thought someone with black robe and white mask will come to haunt me 

BTW guys yesterday I tried Topaz plugin pack for photoshop and its really awesome...its soo easy to edit using that...donno why I never tried it before

- - - Updated - - -

thanks [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] ...my main motive was to capture flying birds playing togather with all those wings detail...but sadly due to distance and ISO 1600 its looking bit poor

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3909/15017841455_63b7d0d55f_z.jpgCockroach by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## Raziel (Aug 24, 2014)

*All Your Radiance..*

a_medico, izzikio_rage: Great shot guys!! 
axeldzly1: Thank you for the suggestion, I was thinking of this..but a lot of pics there to caption..

Just another pic from today..

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/14997881476_4576cc4369_b.jpgRadiance by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Aug 24, 2014)

^^This is good too but It would be nice if you put a subject in focus too.
izzikio_rage good shot there.

Another colourful photo.

*s2.postimg.org/n2ezpdb89/IMG_0893.jpg
how to capture screen


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] the angle of the shot is not correct...it looks tilt on one side ..try to study a bit regarding architecture photography


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], just how are you shooting such dreamy shots? what lens and settings are these? and have you post processed these?


----------



## quan chi (Aug 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] the angle of the shot is not correct...it looks tilt on one side ..try to study a bit regarding architecture photography


 Yes you are right. I was trying but it got messed up.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: Thanks you. I'm more in to minimal/abstract nature stuffs and the dof is too shallow on this tiny grass thing..thanks for the opinion. 
...agree with sujoyp..the angle look a bit weird with that tilt..but nice contrasting colors again.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: I shoot with my NEX and the usual lenses  btw, Here's the actual pic without any PP.

*s27.postimg.org/ozw35ccwz/DSC01437.jpg
View attachment 14687


----------



## a_medico (Aug 25, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> [MENTION=39722]
> 
> @a_medico  looks hot ! is that halo the sun?



Yes. it is that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2014)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]: Thanks you. I'm more in to minimal/abstract nature stuffs and the dof is too shallow on this tiny grass thing..thanks for the opinion.
> ...agree with sujoyp..the angle look a bit weird with that tilt..but nice contrasting colors again.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



I like the actual pic.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Faun. In fact I was confused which one to choose..I like actual too n that's y I posted both here 

- - - Updated - - -

A pic from today.. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3920/14841689178_3a9715d8c2_b.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 25, 2014)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] - You are awesome. You should sell your pics for Windows wallpapers  or something like that.

Did you take off the attachment (actual pic without PP), I can't see it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 25, 2014)

[MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] awesome that desert shot.
 [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] good one.
   [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] get a proper macro set up its about time.     [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] Dreamy creamy good.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 25, 2014)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]: Thank you..& thanks for the suggestion  I just do it for fun..& something's wrong with the attachment i think..here another link: *i.imgur.com/Hvmyuft.jpg
  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]: Thank you! 

Great work everyone..keep shooting!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 25, 2014)

awesome pics Raziel ... I'm not even sure what the circles are, i'm assuming they are some type of lens flare, but that adds to the abstract feel of the shots


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2014)

@inci ...I shoot so rare now days that I am not getting anything soon   max i will get is a 35mm or 50mm lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I do shoot now and then but it seems like I'm not really getting any wow photos .....

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/15011060636_c8db1f91d4_c.jpgrest and recharge by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## webgenius (Aug 25, 2014)

Check out my snap guys. Just started with DSLR. Captured with 18-55mm kit lens.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5581/14847624430_542d189a68.jpg

Please provide feedback.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 25, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Well I do shoot now and then but it seems like I'm not really getting any wow photos .....
> 
> *farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/15011060636_c8db1f91d4_c.jpgrest and recharge by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


This shot is compositionally very very strong. 

Good shot Amlan.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 26, 2014)

webgenius said:


> Check out my snap guys. Just started with DSLR. Captured with 18-55mm kit lens.
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5581/14847624430_542d189a68.jpg
> 
> Please provide feedback.



Exactly the same thing i've done with my dSLR first. Good luck to your future works!

- - - Updated - - -

Missed sending my entries to the Amazon's photgraphy contest 'India through my lens'. But when its results are out, Im glad I havent sent. They were way off the charts! mine would look puny over them. --Nominees--Winners
Why dont you guys critique my entries, so I could send some good ones next time? 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3904/14829836530_fd2abda545.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3921/14829945827_75dd0fdc09.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3863/15016135962_7603ee0487.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5552/15016494275_dd6b7c8498.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Axel, Colourful photographs


----------



## webgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

Few questions folks

1) I have started capturing in RAW+JPEG. Do you guys keep the raw file unedited? Or do you guys edit the raw file and store the edited one? Sometimes the raw file may require some cropping and tilt adjustments, so do you guys do all these and store the edited version after discarding the original one?

2) Need feedback about my snap posted in: Link
Since I'm new to photography, need input from you folks. How can I further improve the image? I cropped out the raw file, increased exposure by 1 since the original snap seemed to be under-exposed. What else can be done?


----------



## Raziel (Aug 26, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Well I do shoot now and then but it seems like I'm not really getting any wow photos .....
> 
> *farm4.staticflickr.com/3843/15011060636_c8db1f91d4_c.jpgrest and recharge by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


    [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Beautiful capture mate..I think my most favorite from you. I love the composition, silhouette, color, mood and minimalism in this.  Just perfect 10/10 from me.


Nice colorful shots there axelzdly1 
I liked how that guy at the center aligns with the sun there in the last pic..great shot.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

Webgenius, You started with Lord Ganesha, that's what people do before starting something new. May the Lord Ganesha bless your photography journey. 

Generally, photographers focus on the leading eye when they take portrait, but you have focused on legs. (May be because, the idol was so small and you couldn't keep the focus point on the eye or may be that's intentional).
I guess you have tried to get shallow DOF, which resulted out of focus face, arms...
It's little over exposed.

Focusing is one of the basic, you can start learning from there. 

I sometime shoot in RAW. If that's a keeper, I will keep both the edited and original RAW. If it's not a keeper, I will delete the RAW and don't even try PP-ing.


----------



## webgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

nac said:


> Generally, photographers focus on the leading eye when they take portrait, but you have focused on legs. (May be because, the idol was so small and you couldn't keep the focus point on the eye or may be that's intentional).
> I guess you have tried to get shallow DOF, which resulted out of focus face, arms...
> It's little over exposed.
> 
> Focusing is one of the basic, you can start learning from there.


 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: Thanks a lot for the comment. Eager to learn a lot from you guys.

Yes, I tried shallow DOF. I've been learning a lot (trust me, really a lot!), and finally moved away from Auto Mode. To achieve shallow DOF, I opened up the aperture to max in 'A' mode, and took the shot. The idol is pretty small and was placed on the floor. So I had to literally lie down on the floor to take the shot (not a comfortable position to take the snap!). The bokeh came out, but not sure if it can be further improved!

How do I manually focus on the eye? I focussed toward the mid of the idol (stomach). Isn't that the right way? Am I doing anything wrong? Please comment guys, your comments mean a lot.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2014)

You camera would allow you to focus on a point (should be under your focus options), one of the ways to focus on the eye is keep the eye in the center of the frame (where the camera focuses when set to point focus) then lock the focus by half pressing the shutter button. Recompose the shot so that you position the eye wherever you want in the frame and shoot

Thanks a ton for all the praise on the bird pic ...


----------



## webgenius (Aug 26, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> You camera would allow you to focus on a point (should be under your focus options), one of the ways to focus on the eye is keep the eye in the center of the frame (where the camera focuses when set to point focus) then lock the focus by half pressing the shutter button. Recompose the shot so that you position the eye wherever you want in the frame and shoot
> 
> Thanks a ton for all the praise on the bird pic ...



But if I keep the eye in the centre of the frame, then there would be some content on top of the head (which is not required). What is the ideal way to do it when you want to keep only the subject in the pic? Keeping eye in the centre of the frame is difficult since eye would come at the top end of the frame.

And when I crop the photo, the final dimesnion becomes odd. From original dimension of 6000x4000, it goes to 5210x3820 odd dimensions. Any way to keep the dimension intact?


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2014)

^ You need to do two things.
1. Read your user manual
2. Understanding basics - You can learn it here...



izzikio_rage said:


> You camera would allow you to focus on a  point (should be under your focus options), one of the ways to focus on  the eye is keep the eye in the center of the frame (where the camera  focuses when set to point focus) then lock the focus by half pressing  the shutter button. Recompose the shot so that you position the eye  wherever you want in the frame and shoot


Don't skip the sentence(s) and get yourself confused. He said, you have an option to pick a focus point you wanted. Other way to focus on a desired point (rather than fiddling with focus points), use your center focus point and focus on the eye and *"recompose"* your shot. i.e., You keep the eye in the center, press the *shutter half way and "hold*" and now move your camera in a way you want to compose your shot (for eg, keep the stomach of ganesha in the center), now press the *shutter all the way down* to click.
*Note:* If you have any more queries, hi jack this post and continue in "Camera talk" thread or "Understanding camera settings" thread or You can create a new one...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 26, 2014)

too much discussion to comment anything 

@amlan thats a very nice shot...you can keep it for some competition
 [MENTION=18320]webgenius[/MENTION] try more..try to shoot like pro do, remember you have the tool now..now its upto you how you can shoot those beautiful shots.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 27, 2014)

Okay , so I am posting a pic after a long time of inactivity in this thread.
So this is a moment I captured at one of the Dancing auditoriums in Delhi . I just went in there are started capturing random some shots.
Apparently , this probably is the first attempt of mine to click anything similar to this.

On a side note this is a form of Dancing calling Bharat natyam . And this Dancer was performing "Arengaretram" , which is more or less like a solo performance of a dancer and means a lot to her.

*s1.postimg.org/tbkrhdbrz/DSC02871.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2014)

^Niice... Arangetram is debut, not just solo performance, usually the dancers are much younger


----------



## nac (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice click Hrishi. 

BTW, it's "Arangetram"


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 27, 2014)

thats a beautiful shot Hrishi


----------



## Raziel (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice clicks everyone!

Just another pic from yesterday. No PP other than the text.

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3838/15041379291_ce8a79798b_b.jpg


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] she looks pretty  

nice capture indeed


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 27, 2014)

nac said:


> Nice click Hrishi.
> 
> BTW, it's "Arangetram"





Anorion said:


> ^Niice... Arangetram is debut, not just solo performance, usually the dancers are much younger



yeah. I missed at the spelling. 
But it was a solo performance by the dancer , for like 2-3 hours.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 27, 2014)

solo also but it is debut


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 27, 2014)

Hrishi, bhabijee ko pranam dena.


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Hrishi, bhabijee ko pranam dena.



lol...not here


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 28, 2014)

oops.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 28, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] nice pics guys


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 28, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]  [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] Thanks for the feedback!
The last shot was during sunrise at Kanyakumari. There was some huge crowd at that time because it was an auspicious day, and I was lucky to be at the right place to align him to the position of the sun. 

A few shots taken with my new 55-200 VR, Im loving it!

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5585/15039935246_c5ba7bf49b_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3894/15062580892_e67f1a0f8a_z.jpg

Portrait of a cow. That cow was so photo-shy 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5569/15059907521_d8e1157f99_z.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice clicks, axel.


axelzdly1 said:


> Portrait of a cow. That cow was so photo-shy


But that's a perfect jaw line


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2014)

@azelzdly1 ..its good that you are enjoying 55-200 ...many people donno that its soo good for portraits ...its sharp and give good bokeh


----------



## Raziel (Aug 28, 2014)

Fantastic shots there axelzdly1..good color and sharpness..1 and 3 my fav! 


1 nature pic from me, probably my last pic here.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5591/15051252752_a10294fce9_b.jpgDew drops.. by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 28, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] haha..that's so pun-ny  

        [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Tack sharp images! I wasn't getting sharp images at first but then I found out that I was holding the whole dslr weight by its body like a pivot. 55-200 being heavier than the previous 18-55 , I was to balance its weight with the other hand equally to avoid distortions.

       [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] Thanks a lot! 

Last pic? We were enjoying your works a lot these days. Dont leave us this early.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 28, 2014)

[MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION]: glad to know people enjoyed my pics even though I'm not any pro photographer. 
Job calls...fun days are over for me now, but I'll shoot and share whenever I get time. Thanks everyone! Keep shooting guys


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 29, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/MotK3oq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3mTd79O.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tgZ1HSf.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kqyf7al.jpg

*i.imgur.com/gd9GIkG.jpg

Some pictures from my G2


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 29, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> Tack sharp images! I wasn't getting sharp images at first but then I found out that I was holding the whole dslr weight by its body like a pivot. 55-200 being heavier than the previous 18-55 , I was to balance its weight with the other hand equally to avoid distortions



How were you holding the camera wrong? tell me also, since I have a 70-200 that is giving images that are not as sharp I'd like 


  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] : A job does not mean that you will leave all the things you enjoy. A lot of us in this thread are holding full time jobs and we do get a chance to click, post and discuss. Will be looking forward to more such dreamy clicks from you


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2014)

amlan you have 70-200 ..wow


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 29, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> How were you holding the camera wrong? tell me also, since I have a 70-200 that is giving images that are not as sharp I'd like



We hold the dslr by the battery grip with right hand and lens with the left-hand. Usually we stress the whole weight of the dslr by our right hand.Am I correct? 
 Instead do it in reverse. Try to hold the whole weight with your left-hand so that the body-portion of dslr feels light-weight. Don't forget to keep your left-hand steady. You're doing it correct, if your left hand feels more stressed than your right.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 30, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> amlan you have 70-200 ..wow



 I think I'd posted a pic of this some time back. Fully manual Sigma K-II Zoom 70-210 f/4.5 . Was having some issues with images have low contrast and sharpness 

*i.imgur.com/7boQ35d.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 30, 2014)

you told 70-200  if you had told 70-210 I could understand its manual  I thought you got beercan or a newer 70-200 lens


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally was able to get some time out of office and go for some pics-clicks.
Posting some clicks.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5582/15093554341_d87a33828c_b.jpglonely bird!!! by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3850/14909820479_cf44b4f41a_b.jpgyeah..in there.!!! by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3919/15090811512_758b7a1cf6_b.jpgDucks by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


*farm6.staticflickr.com/5562/14909538517_66955b8aec_b.jpgStuck in Rust by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


C&C are welcome.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2014)

nice hrishi ...but work upon your PP ...PP can be better then this


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 1, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , Thanks. But my laptop's display is so mediocre that most images get over-saturated while editing. The display is very poor. ( maintaining real life color balance it very difficult )
When I tried to view the same pics on my cell , to me they appear more saturated than what they should be. ( and that was on IPS display .)

BTW , please give some inputs on PP for the above pics. 
I like the first pic , would certainly want to improve on it.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 1, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] ...I love more of natural colors ...and from my prespective there is a huge pink tint on top 3 of your image...even the iron rust is looking pink. In 3rd one you have increased the contrast too much due to that its looking this way, and you lost some detail of the duck itself.
Last one is the correct color in all senses


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , yeah...but that pink hue is not very noticeable in my laptop , but looks over_pp when viewed in phone. I think , I will have to make some arrangements while doing PP on my laptop screen.
BTW , here is the actual link to the original untouched copy of the first image. I don't have raw converter at this moment , so I directly imported the raw pic into picasa and saved into JPEG without any modification. 
"*www.dropbox.com/s/n3dhwht4uxjkprv/DSC03257.jpg?dl=0
*www.dropbox.com/s/n3dhwht4uxjkprv/DSC03257.jpg?dl=0


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 2, 2014)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] Try to calibrate your laptop monitor. Open the same image in both devices, put your phone beside your monitor and tweak you monitor until both of them match. OR 


> On Windows 7, go to  Start > Control Panel > Appearance and Personalization > Display > Calibrate Color.  Then open that program which will walk you through how to get a ROUGH approximation of a calibrated screen.



It seems that the original itself has a purple hue. White balance issue in your camera??


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2014)

Hrishi, Actually, I thought that the pink/purple tint was PP effect. But it seems like it was that way SOOC. I guess tweaking WB would fix it. BTW, if you're ok with sharing your original and have RAW, you can share RAW. 

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/DSC03257_zps899477f8.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 2, 2014)

^^ This one looks more close to original.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 2, 2014)

nac said:


> Hrishi, Actually, I thought that the pink/purple tint was PP effect. But it seems like it was that way SOOC. I guess tweaking WB would fix it. BTW, if you're ok with sharing your original and have RAW, you can share RAW.
> 
> *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/DSC03257_zps899477f8.jpg




Thats more I like it! Yea raw makes it even easier to edit WB. Nice work nac! and credits also to the OP! [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] why dont you check the WB mode in your camera.? the last pic is fine, so I think it was changed


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice bird shots Hrishi... colors are a bit off but that is the downside of PPing on laptops.   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 's PP is slightly warm for my taste. If you shoot RAW you can use DXO optics pro which will fix the color accuracy for you 

Nice bird silhouette @amlan

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3864/14916376879_f435724dfb_z.jpgSunset, Right Dyke Hirakud by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2014)

Can anyone tell this is from a compact? Wow!!! Prashant, I really like the IQ.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2014)

wow prashant...its from compact??...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 3, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> wow prashant...its from compact??...


Yes
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 3, 2014)

Wow, prashant, your compact has a really good dynamic range 

A click that I got recently, after seeing some vids on car photography 


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3861/15130179235_4de44ee608_c.jpgNeed for Speed by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 4, 2014)

^nice shot, only if something could be done about those reflections.... I think a full frontal (both headlights) + punchier shadows would make a great ad 

Here is one from me... pushed up saturation a bit 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/15114693021_6c5a4a32dc_z.jpg
Sunset at Right Dyke by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice colors!!


----------



## chitvan (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## chitvan (Sep 5, 2014)

View attachment 14717View attachment 14718


----------



## chitvan (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2014)

Chitvan, Couldn't see your attachments. Better upload in image hosting site and post the links here.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 5, 2014)

^problems? use imgur
*imgur.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] , awesome click, love the colors in the pic, you got it at the very right time, when the blues of the sunset were visible and there was still enough light to get the shot. 
 [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]: upload to flickr, that we can also see the settings you used ect. BTW it's been a long time, have you stopped clicking droplets of water?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3846/14962811208_6ac37006ce_c.jpgDSC_5229 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow, thats a cool click sujoy. Where is this place?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2014)

hey where is it


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2014)

Nice HDRish look...  

Shooting from straight opposite to the idols and keeping them in the center of the frame would be better, I think.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2014)

thanks guys
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] look straight ...I am standing straight opposite to the idols...the water is bit off center constructed 

I have taken one more 3 shot HDR there ...let me PP it first


----------



## chitvan (Sep 6, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] , awesome click, love the colors in the pic, you got it at the very right time, when the blues of the sunset were visible and there was still enough light to get the shot.
> [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]: upload to flickr, that we can also see the settings you used ect. BTW it's been a long time, have you stopped clicking droplets of water?




I m uploading from mobile, and Flickr app is worst on my mobile when to upload photos there, so i just attached photos,  yup i stopped clicking water droplets as not getting time from work.. But will do more work for sure... Its my favourite subject all the time...

____

I just posted photos here on jjmehta forum.. Cant able to upload here.. 

Photos from my Moto G


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yesterday i captured this pic while passing through a village with my Mighty OnePlus One.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/15165541035_cdc85d689b_z.jpgClouds 2 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

Awesome pic [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION].


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2014)

This HDR i took using 3 pic bracking

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/15168082902_5636477993_c.jpgShiv hdr by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 7, 2014)

^^Nice [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] colors are popped up nicely.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2014)

thanks nikku..your pic is also very clean and green


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2014)

This one looks great  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] specially the way sky is over


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks kaz...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 8, 2014)

[MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] nice shot... especially 2nd one in which subject is more clear.  

btw is that a real monkey above lion's head?


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2014)

Sujoy, Nice...
Can you post one of the three (non hdr)? 

It seems like the monkey is a statue not a live one...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2014)

thanks prashant & nac ...no monkey is not live..its concrete one 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] which pic you want +1exp , -1exp or 0 exp


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  which pic you want +1exp , -1exp or 0 exp


0 exp. If you have RAW, that's even better.


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/14989255668_cd230699a8_c.jpg
Feeding Time

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5563/15172831101_f6d8bfda71_c.jpg
Nemo


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2014)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] Nemo looks good


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2014)

that kite is awesome Kaz


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks  [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]

The kite picture in not very clear because of the net of the cage...
Nemo one had lots of dirt on the aquarium glass, patch tool made it look somewhat better...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 8, 2014)

I liked the kite...it is looking good.
*copy.com/FR2D3Lg6L1ZB


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Awesome HDRs sujoy.! 
 [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] Bird shot looks intense..why don't you brighten the orange for nemo., he looks quite dull.


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] ...I will try that


----------



## Cyanide (Sep 12, 2014)

Untouched pics:-
*i.imgur.com/x4wfmI9.jpg
*i.imgur.com/9TOObYe.jpg

PP
*i.imgur.com/77RxFB6.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3aDn85z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2014)

cyanide ...cant see any pics bro


----------



## axelzdly1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome landscape [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION]! Where is it exactly?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 12, 2014)

One of my friends is getting married and wants me to do a pre wedding shoot. Suggestions and tips desperately needed


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2014)

great amlan...my friend seems to drop the plan...but you have the chance...its better to check youtube for tips and poses.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 12, 2014)

Lots of poses app available in play store. Might help on the spot

most important tip: shoot in RAW and upload all pics in PP thread


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know that there were apps to suggest poses as well. Can you link a few here ? 

I finally did the photoshoot, it was a whole lot of fun and got some great images. The only problem was that since it was night I had to use really high ISO values and then post process the shots. Also, since I did not use a zoom lens or even a high aperture lens. I was not able to get great bokeh shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2014)

hmm we will wait for pics here if incase you can share any


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2014)

Well my friend won't let me share any of the pics till he has a chance to share them on facebook first  . Will share some of the non couple pics that I happened to take during that time 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3908/15226662276_e904923982_c.jpgShadow of awe by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

alright guys.. visited Rajgad fort for the second time. since its monsoon this time, the surroundings are totally transformed. 

a biggish pano. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5589/15265571271_c3c4b530ba_o.jpgRajgad Monsoon Pano 2 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

the original is freakish big, and very very detailed. 

took 12 clicks and stitched

- - - Updated - - -

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3910/15082109588_02d9a7a204_o.jpgRajgad Monsoon by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5558/15265571061_6f74911687_o.jpgRajgad Padmavati Pond by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

the fog that you see in this pic is actually cloud. 

we were IN the cloud itself. the breeze was blowing the cloud all around us and we got wet due to that.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 19, 2014)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION]  very good work...Pano and 2nd one is superb ...3rd one got slightly off due to declining angle...this should would be better with flat suerface

- - - Updated - - -

@amlan what is exactly in that pic..can you tell...I think a guy is smoking with a painting in its background...is it that?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION]  very good work...Pano and 2nd one is superb ...3rd one got slightly off due to declining angle...this should would be better with flat suerface


Thanks a lot sujoyda. 

I too thought that the declined angle looked off.. But in the end i left it as it was originally.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 20, 2014)

Its a guy standing in front of a wall painting. I liked the colors and light so tried out a silhouette


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2014)

2nd shot is very nice anirban

@amlan. The picture in the picture is not very clear. Is it a crop?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 20, 2014)

The background was a hand painted mural, and its a little out of focus. The silhouette i was trying to keep sharp


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> 2nd shot is very nice anirban
> 
> @amlan. The picture in the picture is not very clear. Is it a crop?


Thank you prashant


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2014)

my cleaning experiment went bad..now my 50mm lens can not focus on anything...it seems lens alignment went bad...I tried many times but its not working..will try afterwards...and I even could not open the front element of 50mm..and there is lot of fungus there...soo its a real fail ...I will just get a new lens itself   (bought it 4 yr ago used and I paid just 2800 for that ) 

I will try to rectify the issue again later


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2014)

50mm 1.8G is 8.5k on flipkart. Heard good things about it.  Going to buy it myself next month


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] I am bit confused between Tammy 90mm or a Nikon 35mm or a Tripod or a Digicabi so I am not sure what I will be getting


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2014)

Even I am. Between 55-200 vr or 55-300 non vr. 

I dont think I will need VR for birds and sports. For moon... I have tripod


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> alright guys.. visited Rajgad fort for the second time. since its monsoon this time, the surroundings are totally transformed.
> 
> a biggish pano.
> 
> ...


Thats a big Panorama!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] 55-300 is a VR lens ...if u r talking about tamron/sigma 70-300 then they are good at that price...but u have to learn to use them...and tripod for birding is a real bad idea...I have tried..monopod is bit better


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry... I was talking about nikon 70-300 (vs 55-200vr) for birding and sports


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 20, 2014)

nikon 70-300 non vr is not a AFS lens...its AF


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 21, 2014)

*flic.kr/p/p3rWDx 

Another image from Kingdom of dreams


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 22, 2014)

*tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/09/21/3584fff300afbd8f1ef015cd242274e5.jpg

A random click , taken from Xperia Z1.
Not able to go outside these days so trying some skills on indoor object photography.
Was lazy enough not to take the bazooka out so shot using Z1.
Qualifies for gaming gear wallpaper ....eh ?


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes it does. 

On a side note you could have cleaned the mouse.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 22, 2014)

I thought to give it a slight vintage touch.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 22, 2014)

No you didn't. 

You were too lazy to dust it. 

Admit it.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 22, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> No you didn't.
> 
> You were too lazy to dust it.
> 
> Admit it.



oh well....haha.  ,


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 22, 2014)

@izzikio... I m unable to view the image you posted


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 23, 2014)

He posted smileys....lol


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 24, 2014)

Good to know that people expect images so quickly from me. 

Haven't really been getting a chance to click a lot of pictures these days. Here's my latest one 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3917/15123900289_a2ba621b13_c.jpgSee thyself by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 25, 2014)

@amlan did you shoot this at the pune mall...forgot the name..but on 3rd floor  Pic came nice except that glowing bulb


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

I have nothing to shoot for many days. This fly came yesterday night 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15366313672_2687474522_c.jpgNight Visitor by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

Repost :stupid server error


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

Repost: stupid error I got, now its 5 posts


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

Repost: server error ...grrrrr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

Repost: this time posted from facebook and all 5 came up..wow


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 27, 2014)

What error, sujoy you just wanted to make sure we saw your pic


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

ha ha ha no amlan ...I posted 1st then it was server error, then twice thrice all server errors and then posted from facebook and then all posted showed up...soo edited all of them


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 27, 2014)

Nice pic. which lens? I m surprised you got such good bright close up at iso 100


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 27, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Nice pic, you guy do a great job getting the right settings and not making the butterfly fly away.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

[MENTION=132251]prashant[/MENTION] I used Nikon 55mm f2.8 macro and used external flash with diffuser...without that this bright pic wont be possible at night and ISO 100 

@gen that fly was not ready to fly away...I left him there on my towwel


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 27, 2014)

great pic


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 27, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=107487]saswat23[/MENTION]


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 28, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] great one!


----------



## Cyanide (Sep 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> cyanide ...cant see any pics bro



Sorry for replying so late.

*www.flickr.com/photos/24999217@N02/15380426385/
*www.flickr.com/photos/24999217@N02/15380427905/
*www.flickr.com/photos/24999217@N02/15193704059/
*www.flickr.com/photos/24999217@N02/15193863038/

P.S: I downloaded the pics from imgur and reuploaded them on flickr. 
I noticed pic size was very small compared to original one.
 [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION]: I clicked these pics on the Mumbai Pune express highway.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: awesome pic of the fly!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 28, 2014)

cyanide you need to copy bbcode and paste here...not the link


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 29, 2014)

My recent clicks.....
*farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15386804022_9d60147ca0_c.jpgCrocodile-Dem 4 legs by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3904/15200517120_f2d92a090e_c.jpgLeopard_Attack_Stance by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15200406409_4aaa1f241c_c.jpgLeopard by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15364502006_05e6c7ef06_c.jpgBengal Tiger by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2944/15200982147_c6615abd6e_c.jpgBengal Tiger! by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


*farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15200461829_ec8e71d461_c.jpgCrazy Pelican-Welcome to My Land by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2948/15384000331_143b9f2ed6_c.jpgPelicans by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

And I know , I am bad at captions!


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2014)

Awesome pics Hrishi, 1st one is too good...which lens you are using for these.


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 29, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> Awesome pics Hrishi, 1st one is too good...which lens you are using for these.


Thanks a lot.!!!

This time , I tried to keep the post processing on lower side considering the fact that my laptop's mediocre display doesn't presents colors so well , specially the contrast and color depth.

For the Lens , it's a cheap Tamron 70-300mm Di LD , With Macro capabilities .


----------



## Anorion (Sep 29, 2014)

lol@ crazy pelican
no white tiger photo ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 1, 2014)

People hope you all are planning to capture and share the festivals over the next month.


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 1, 2014)

I hope , I get a Prime lens by Diwali. I so much need a prime lens to capture those damn good diwali shots.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2014)

thats not true hrishi..its just a mindset...i think good flash is more needed


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 2, 2014)

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2949/15407792341_7ec41f2b4e_c.jpg_MG_0019 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

my latest one. 

people with good monitors, can you please confirm if the colors are okay??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2014)

hi anirban..donno if monitor is good or not but yellow is too saturated and all details of flower is lost


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2014)

^ It looks very good. The tone is a bit on the greener side but it works for this image


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 2, 2014)

I agree with Hrishi, a good prime lens with f/1.8 types aperture means that you will not have to use a flash. 

Anirban, looks good however some detail is getting lost


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2014)

amlan I dont agree with that ...try that urself ...take a group photo at f1.8 inside home ...see if f1.8 will help or a good external flash   another example can be try to take a pic of your dog .it will need a shutter speed of 1/100 cause they dont stay still, f1.8 wont help , flash will freeze the moment


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 2, 2014)

It looks great


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2014)

^ operative word being "good external flash"

A good lens won't hurt though. It is not about the aperture only. Prime lens have better sharpness and 1.8 = lovely bokeh especially in diwali.

So flash n lens are complementary


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2014)

Prashant this is not fare...we didnt had a long discussion for many days   yes 50mm 1.8 is great for bokeh and OOF BG for portrait ..and specially for artistic shots ...but I find it usable mostly from f5.6 if I am to shoot a pic of someone.

BTW I have a good news , today I again dared to repair my 50mm and it got fine  huh saved my 3-4k on new 50mm and fungus on back lens is cleaned but front lens still have fungus...but now its managable 

with my new setup for humidity control I achived 65% now ...will get more silica and hope to achive 50% ...fungus growth have stopped now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 2, 2014)

Of course a good lens can't make up for no light. So flash is necessary. Even an on cam flash will work well if you can bounce it off something

Sujoy, how did you repair the lens? Did you open it? Because one of my lenses also has a dust ring in it


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2014)

amlan I wont advice you to open any complicated lens.. or any costly lens ...my 50mm was cheap 3000 lens ....btw if you want to open anyhow just check youtube video regarding that...you will find something.

lens cleaning may cost 1000 buy once lens is damaged inside due to us then it may be difficult to make it work again


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 2, 2014)

The reason why I wanted a Prime lens because it helps achieve higher shutter speeds at lower ISOs and more stability. Clearer images obviously.
A lens will never be able to make it up for what a flash can do....but still a good prime lens+external flash is like a blessing.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2014)

Got the D3300  Couldn't find anything good to click close by

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2942/15419849345_71566201ba_c.jpgLittle Things by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2014)

congrats prashant...whats the total deal...did you shot this with 18-55 and add artificial blur?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2014)

No blur added.  Only WB correction in LR.
37K for cam + kit + 50mm prime (yet to be delivered)


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2014)

SO you shot that with your undelivered D3300+50mm


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 2, 2014)

Only 50mm is left for delivery.  Shot with kit lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 2, 2014)

Well i am planning to open my 70-210 lens whixh is 2000 bucks. Would love to get this professionally cleaned, but not sure where that can be done in jaipur/delhi


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 8, 2014)

can some one suggest a  good tripod

- - - Updated - - -

can some one suggest a  good tripod


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 8, 2014)

technoboy ..you can get a carbon fiber tripod if you have a budget of 25k    ...I mean whats your budget


----------



## axelzdly1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Did my first paid-photography session (although I haven't received my payment yet) in Chennai last week and it was fun experience. As the banquet hall had poor in-door lighting, thought of renting a prime lens or an external flash to compensate, but missed that chance because of 'bundh' in the city. Done my best with the available gear. 
Rented a 35mm prime afterwards and tried it out for a day. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5608/15293249588_e538d8c2f8_z.jpg

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15456803736_958d3cfcd8_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5614/15479911125_147691d488_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2014)

great axelzdly ...soo you are becomming from hobbiest to a pro photographer (since you are paid now   )


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 9, 2014)

3rd one is very good


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> technoboy ..you can get a carbon fiber tripod if you have a budget of 25k    ...I mean whats your budget


Carbon fibre tripod I not that rich
A low cost around 2000


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 9, 2014)

I just discovered that I got published in last month's digit .... 

*i.imgur.com/LfokM5L.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 9, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I just discovered that I got published in last month's digit ....
> 
> *i.imgur.com/LfokM5L.jpg


Congrats


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 9, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Got the D3300  Couldn't find anything good to click close by




I actually like photos like these that have no great meaning or pretenses but are pretty all the same > would like to see more from everyone 

Back here after ages. And here are some similar pointless shots from last week, all on the stock 18-55 IS [what a lovely, versatile lens] :-


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3955/15484996531_f977117f01_c.jpgIMG_6410_e by pranav0091, on Flickr



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3945/15301571257_92a8ec670e_c.jpgIMG_6406_e by pranav0091, on Flickr



*farm4.staticflickr.com/3951/15301558417_d83a8accbc_c.jpgIMG_6549_e by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15301255159_6cb15798bf_c.jpgIMG_6377_e by pranav0091, on Flickr




*farm4.staticflickr.com/3931/15301510208_c9e46c190a_c.jpgIMG_6374_e by pranav0091, on Flickr



  [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] : How do you get someone to pay you ? I'd love to know


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 9, 2014)

first 2 are nice [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION]

Congrats again @amlan


----------



## jaimin100 (Oct 11, 2014)

@amlan that's the texture of objects with sharpness makes look good


----------



## axelzdly1 (Oct 11, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Yes. I think I am becoming one  and not sure if I will get another offer in the coming days 
 [MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION] You just got to show your best works to everyone and let the word go on. It comes back to you with a payment. 
btw gorgeous sharp pics! I just love the way Canon reproduces colors, with nice contrast


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a Facebook page to showcase my work and I hardly get 15 likes let alone payment. 

I wish I was a girl


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 11, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Yes. I think I am becoming one  and not sure if I will get another offer in the coming days
> [MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION] You just got to show your best works to everyone and let the word go on. It comes back to you with a payment.
> btw gorgeous sharp pics! I just love the way Canon reproduces colors, with nice contrast



Wish it were that easy.
Thats not how it looks straight out of the camera - the leaf was considerably underexposed, the hibiscus had ruined the color-balance of the pollen, and the others were not sharp. A little PP is almost always involved in anything I post  



marvelousprashant said:


> I have a Facebook page to showcase my work and I hardly get 15 likes let alone payment.
> 
> I wish I was a girl



Well being a girl will get you likes, but not payment. Personally, those are of little value to me - I'd rather have a hundred rupees than a hundred likes.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2014)

That was a sarcasm


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2014)

LOL I get soo many likes for worst of my pics ...I feel strange sometimes


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 11, 2014)

Trying out some high key b/w editing

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3941/15316750849_2765428050_z.jpgInnocence by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2014)

good one prashant


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2014)

some of my shots from butterfly park

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15328890237_968a76bd8f_z.jpgDSC_5534 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm4.staticflickr.com/3955/15512325901_5cc423a20c_z.jpgDSC_5525 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm4.staticflickr.com/3928/15512300011_a49fa3ac5a_z.jpgDSC_5535 by sujoyp, on Flickr *farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15328768860_755d2ae560_z.jpgDSC_5437 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15328963818_b74311e4c3_z.jpgDSC_5549 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm4.staticflickr.com/3937/15512393611_85f1f176f2_z.jpgDSC_5394 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5603/15515613495_8589873383_z.jpgDSC_5359 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 12, 2014)

Really good shots, is this lens a macro lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2014)

@amlan its Nikon 55-200VR  shots taken in RAW


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 12, 2014)

Really good quality. This lens is next on my list


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2014)

I told you in afternoon,  u will be happy to see the pics as u r getting this lens


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2014)

I visited Nepal recently, some shots:

*Onwards to Kathmandu:*
*i.imgur.com/l9NcJC9.jpg

*Local herbs in Bhaktapur:*
*i.imgur.com/kWVHAiA.jpg

*Baghchal, wonder how to play this:*
*i.imgur.com/L91H78r.jpg

*Looks like someone came down from tibet on this:*
*i.imgur.com/SbFT1dF.jpg

*Its impossible to ring this thing:*
*i.imgur.com/4b4hOyA.jpg

*Japyantra:*
*i.imgur.com/7K5LctY.jpg

*Way to Manakamna temple:*
*i.imgur.com/5uPPvzj.jpg

*Sunset at Fewa Lake*
*i.imgur.com/WKax4NY.jpg

*Ditto:*
*i.imgur.com/31bbRfC.jpg

*Davis Falls:*
*i.imgur.com/hpT3CKE.jpg

*Ditto:*
*i.imgur.com/rBXuVse.jpg

*Pokhra:*
*i.imgur.com/x7firKA.jpg

*Looks good, cost is not such:*
*i.imgur.com/f8WjRIV.jpg

*Rincon Giants took us on a 40km cycle trek, planing  to do this on a ladakh trip:*
*i.imgur.com/mnRNGmi.jpg

*Annapurna overlooking Matsyapuchhari(Fish Tail): *
*i.imgur.com/SpXr4en.jpg

*Annapurna:*
*i.imgur.com/gBBIMGm.jpg

*Also one sip to give you cirrhosis: *
*i.imgur.com/N6kL4VM.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2014)

SOme nice pics tkin ....panorama is good and that bike


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nice pics [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] . 
Where has the "Like" button gone ?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Oct 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> some of my shots from butterfly park
> 
> *farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15328890237_968a76bd8f_z.jpgDSC_5534 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm4.staticflickr.com/3955/15512325901_5cc423a20c_z.jpgDSC_5525 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm4.staticflickr.com/3928/15512300011_a49fa3ac5a_z.jpgDSC_5535 by sujoyp, on Flickr *farm3.staticflickr.com/2945/15328768860_755d2ae560_z.jpgDSC_5437 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm3.staticflickr.com/2946/15328963818_b74311e4c3_z.jpgDSC_5549 by sujoyp, on Flickr  *farm4.staticflickr.com/3937/15512393611_85f1f176f2_z.jpgDSC_5394 by sujoyp, on Flickr
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5603/15515613495_8589873383_z.jpgDSC_5359 by sujoyp, on Flickr




 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]  1st and 3rd one looks noisy


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2014)

No its not noise...maybe due to PP...I have shot all at less ISOs


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 13, 2014)

Tkin...  Awesome pics and narration... Seems you had an amazing trip


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 13, 2014)

My few shots...

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3938/15341345369_bfd8f017ce_z.jpg

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3936/15527879642_b2c0eecc36_z.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2014)

@rhitwik...it seems u have shot even with a slower shutter speed... I used 1/160 so got slight blurry wings..u got more blurry wings
2nd one is nice


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 14, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> @rhitwik...it seems u have shot even with a slower shutter speed... I used 1/160 so got slight blurry wings..u got more blurry wings
> 2nd one is nice


Its blurry wings as it was still fluttering those when I clicked 
And, I took these in Point and Shoot.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2014)

Seems like I have been away from this thread for a long time.

Nice work guys... 
I like Amlan's Silhouette, Anirban's Panorama and insect on a flower shots (colour seems fine to me  ), Sujoy's butterfly shots, Pranav's pollen shot, Prashant's "Innocence".

Nice location tkin. I like the mountain shot. 
Congrats on new purchase, Prashant
Congrats on the offer, Axel. Give us links please. 
Congrats on getting your work published, Amlan


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 14, 2014)

I think we should get nac to publish a summary of this thread from time to time ....  

Thank you


----------



## tkin (Oct 14, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Tkin...  Awesome pics and narration... Seems you had an amazing trip


Thanks, yeah the trip was great, great to travel once again.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]...that was really a good summary


----------



## nac (Oct 15, 2014)

^^^  lol guys...


----------



## ishan99 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey quite a time since i last posted here. ( voes of high school )

*i.imgur.com/qH9EYzz.jpg

Any Comment/Critique will be gladly taken


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2014)

good one ishan...but you need to do a 60-40 compo ...whole sky dosnt count in good compositions


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 16, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] - Don't really like it, looks too unnatural & the right is too black.


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2014)

These were taken few months back. Weather was so good, and it was raining.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4546_zpsc1f7a547.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4550_zpse4e2404e.jpg


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] the fewa lake pics reminds me of Far cry 4


----------



## axelzdly1 (Oct 16, 2014)

nac said:


> Congrats on the offer, Axel. Give us links please.



I'd love to! Please critique them for me 
I cant share the complete album because, privacy issues. But yea, ill share a few best ones.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice flower pics nac ... 

Finally got a diya pic that I'm happy with

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5610/15541043921_15dfa1208d_c.jpgLets light up the lamps by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 16, 2014)

nac the flower is good but the composition is not that good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 17, 2014)

Guys I'm stuck in a photographer's rut...  Seem to be making loads of bad images or none at all...  Please restart the projects thread or point me to a couple of ideas


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 18, 2014)

More from Nepal 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5608/15371609557_9e9310337f_z.jpgIMG_20141008_073609 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5616/15533907906_3c291e456d_z.jpgIMG_3478 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3938/15371619377_beb7613216_z.jpgIMG_3336_7_8_tonemapped by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3950/15371004489_b15b1698e9_z.jpgIMG_3236 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15372001720_9656bbbf7d_z.jpgIMG_3203 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3946/15372008620_19f4801f30_z.jpgIMG_3152 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5606/14936888044_37a73518c4_z.jpgIMG_3138-2 by NikhileshSharma, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2014)

nice shots nikku, good clarity...liked that shehnai shot  ...1st 2 seems to have slight purple tint, donno its my screen or all can see it

@amlan make it a habit of taking camera from your bag every weekend, shoot friends, items,food, insects anything you like


----------



## nac (Oct 20, 2014)

Impressive IQ, Nikku.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 20, 2014)

great shots nikku...the boats one is really good


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 20, 2014)

This guy doesn't look too happy
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5599/15397812068_4566b03abf_c.jpgWild Lizard by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 20, 2014)

these girgit never feel happy ...they should appreciate the attention they get from us


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 21, 2014)

Lizards always look more or less grumpy.

- - - Updated - - -

Was trying to play with shutter speed and aperture for up-coming festival ( Diwali ).
An abstract array of lights.
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3941/15588091595_c8f7d3f804_c.jpgarray_of_lights by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 21, 2014)

is it light painting  ...how did you get dotted lines


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 21, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> is it light painting  ...how did you get dotted lines



Yeah...I mean it can be termed as light painting actually.  - A good caption as a mater of fact.
----------------
BTW , that dotted line was a result of the deliberate camera shake and blinking LED lights from a neighborhood.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 21, 2014)

Hirishi, that's a really cool image ... great stuff

I've been shooting around malls and stuff, just to get back in the groove of photography. Will share a couple of them here 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3953/15583030821_aea8c6f63f_c.jpgFind the broken one by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 22, 2014)

thats nice Amlan.. 

- - - Updated - - -

nikkuhot, i like the first two landscapes


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice shot amlan

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5598/15412074689_a2831bbf07_c.jpgEvery wrinkle tells a story by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2014)

nice one amlan
 [MENTION=142036]prashant.[/MENTION].nice details


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 23, 2014)

[MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION]  looks like the sharpening was overdone..


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice shot, Prashant.
Hrishi, IMO, too much happenning in one frame of that shot.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 23, 2014)

Happy diwali people.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION]  looks like the sharpening was overdone..


Deliberately.  I am trying different pp styles. This one is Dragan effect

Happy diwali 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3936/15424043470_e9e8f99da0_c.jpgDiwali by marvelprash, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5600/15609629205_c136f87b85_c.jpgDiwali by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 23, 2014)

Prashant looks pretty cool. In fact can you share the details/tutorial for this so that we can also learn about these 

The post processing thread would be a great place to share all these


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2014)

2nd one is great prashant

- - - Updated - - -

Shot some macro today...was very happy with compositions I got 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5613/15435264030_d28d125f88.jpgBee by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5615/15435265900_cb20380730.jpgFly by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5597/15621702372_8f754296d5.jpgSpidy by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3945/15434736298_8b4f1ae9e0.jpgDSC_5752 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3938/15434857287_d247842400.jpgDSC_5743 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5614/15620867555_f9d197aa52.jpgDSC_5708 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5604/15000704673_c26c135589.jpgLazy Lizard by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 25, 2014)

[MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] : Liked the flower pot.  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: The spider and the housefly have come out very well


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2014)

prashant, the second shot is amazing. How did you get the exposure so right on this? 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]; awesome macro shots .. .


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 25, 2014)

Thx pranav and sujoy


izzikio_rage said:


> prashant, the second shot is amazing. How did you get the exposure so right on this?
> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]; awesome macro shots .. .


I didn't. Was shooting in RAW so lightroom had enough detail to adjust highlights and shadows


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks @amlan


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 25, 2014)

@amlan


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/txOmBusl.jpg


  [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] the fly and dragonfly are great


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 26, 2014)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3932/15446182029_84b31f9e7c_z.jpgIxora coccinea - Macro by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 26, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5613/15446002569_d2a183b69a_c.jpgIxora coccinea - Macro by marvelprash, on Flickr
> 
> aybe i should tone down saturation a bit?


It's a good shot , but to me the sharpness look on the higher side. I would prefer the photo with a little bit less sharpening. Rest is pretty good.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 26, 2014)

Toned down both sharpness and vibrance


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2014)

cant decide which one is better...but anyways like the pic


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 26, 2014)

It was shot using a rs 100 macro filter attached to kit lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 26, 2014)

prashant: even the orignal shot is very well exposed ... that's awesome considering how hard it is to get the exposure for fireworks right. The flower pic is pretty good too


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 27, 2014)

Visited ChattBir Zoo near Chandigarh yesterday.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5616/15631523341_8b0ea081d3.jpgWhite Tiger by CogBytes, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3950/15448218127_9bf9f68b76.jpgTiger by CogBytes, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2014)

1st one is good closeup Naveen  nice work


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 28, 2014)

Framing Love

*i.imgur.com/88HYfNo.jpg


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Happy diwali


Nice... I tried to get some clicks on diwali night. But only silhouette kind came okish... 


sujoyp said:


> was very happy with compositions I got





nomad47 said:


> Framing Love


Have I seen this one before. Kinda deja vu feel...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> nice shots nikku, good clarity...liked that shehnai shot  ...1st 2 seems to have slight purple tint, donno its my screen or all can see it






nac said:


> Impressive IQ, Nikku.





abhidev said:


> great shots nikku...the boats one is really good


Thanks guys  [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] nice capture. Liked the details.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Framing Love
> 
> *i.imgur.com/88HYfNo.jpgG][/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 28, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Liked the details.
> 
> although its sad the once white Taj Mahal is now colorful.
> 
> ...


Thanks  Clicked it last saturday



nac said:


> Have I seen this one before. Kinda deja vu feel...



If you are part of digit playdate group in WhatsApp then yes


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:
			
		

> 1st one is good closeup Naveen  nice work



Thanx ! Life was very busy for last one year and I didn't get time to click anything. Free time ahead and I am hoping to be regular now.



nomad47 said:


> If you are part of digit playdate group in WhatsApp then yes


Digit has WhatsApp group too?


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 28, 2014)

Its the playdate group


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7568/15462966518_0acdb61944_o.jpg_MG_0162 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice image. Good image and composition


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 29, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7473/15462476269_7d55655b0c_o.jpg_MG_0145 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7538/15028960123_4427dc84f3_o.jpg_MG_0048 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -



marvelousprashant said:


> Very nice image. Good image and composition



that was fast... 

Thanks prashant


----------



## pranav0091 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice composistion, but I get the feeling that the freens are robbing the colour out of the butterfly. Perhaps the colour balanc can be fiddled with ?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 29, 2014)

Soo many pics...nice one anirban , that tajmahal is also superb and these landscapes too


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 30, 2014)

Seems everyone has been busy in October. Here are my latest clicks 

Tried out getting a bokeh with my 70-210 lens 

*flic.kr/p/pyH8pj

And my first attempt at focus stacking
*flic.kr/p/pzqEMM


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 30, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems everyone has been busy in October. Here are my latest clicks
> 
> Tried out getting a bokeh with my 70-210 lens
> 
> ...


Images are not appearing.


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> _MG_0162


Beautiful shot 


izzikio_rage said:


> Tried out getting a bokeh with my 70-210 lens


Excellent work


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2014)

@amlan pics are not opening/visible


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2014)

*Silhouette*

Lizard:

This lizard was staying there throughout the day (probably waiting for the window to open). Other than the doors this is the only window where this guy can enter the house. I tried to shoo shoo this guy by tapping the glass, live match stick. Nothing made it go away. 

Pulled the camera and started taking photographs. Probably these are the ones I took lot of time to compose before pressing shutter all the way as I know subject won't run away or get irritated while I am taking time to compose. 

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4722_zps9a636965.jpg *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4734_zpse56c5374.jpg
Full zoom -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------No zoom

Diwali night

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4769_zpsaa94e70f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] diwali night is very artistic


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 30, 2014)

loved the diwali night pic ... how did you get this effect? smoke and a backlight? 

putting my pics again. 

Tried out getting a bokeh with my 70-210 lens, you can see that the internal glass is dirty that's why there are marks on the bokeh 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7550/15466358028_ff503e38c1_c.jpgReigniting that fire by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

Also my first attempt at focus stacking. Its pretty easy if you have photoshop or one of the specialized programs for it. The hard part is getting the shots for it. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3936/15474463207_fa9dc513d6_c.jpgLamps by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 31, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> loved the diwali night pic ... how did you get this effect? smoke and a backlight?





sujoyp said:


> @nac  diwali night is very artistic


 Thank you.
I was intending shoot fireworks but they didn't come good. So the silhouette...
The smoke was from fireworks (My theory was, these crackers and things makes lot of smoke than usual and my friends theory was, mist/due is heavy this year and they don't let the smoke go higher and keeping down for longer). There was smoke everywhere, it was like a mist in the early morning hours in a hill station. 
The back lighting is a flower pot and the colour was from the mix of few active fireworks around.

One more from the series silhouette.
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4801_zpscb046dc5.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2014)

nice bokeh amlan  

this one is also great nac


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2014)

wow nice one [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Nice composistion, but I get the feeling that the freens are robbing the colour out of the butterfly. Perhaps the colour balanc can be fiddled with ?



would like to know the outcome that you are talking about. 
Feel free to dl the pic and fiddle with whatever you want. 

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: i like the first lizard pic. a sense of symmetry is there, and its compositionally strong too. nice. diwali night is goooood.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice first  pic     [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] 


    [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] : Dint find the first two particularly interesting. The last one  (in the separate post) though is good 



    [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] : Here is something i fiddled with on your image. What do you think ?

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3943/15678129871_64d1d909e7_c.jpgedited by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm4.staticflickr.com/3944/15681641072_33f6b5c993_c.jpgdiff by pranav0091, on Flickr



And this composition is what I finally settled with:

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3943/15680124585_749422a609_c.jpgfinal by pranav0091, on Flickr


Trivia: Watch the image lose quality as I do multiple jpeg saves plus the final cropping.


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> this one is also great nac





Anorion said:


> wow nice one  @nac





anirbandd said:


> @nac : i like the first lizard pic. a sense of symmetry is there, and its compositionally strong too. nice. diwali night is goooood.





pranav0091 said:


> @nac   The last one  (in the separate post) though is good


Thank you guys...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2014)

pranav0091 said:


> Nice first  pic     [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] : Dint find the first two particularly interesting. The last one  (in the separate post) though is good
> ...



i love the coloring!!  looks so natural! great one.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> i love the coloring!!  looks so natural! great one.



Thanks  
The credit goes to you, the shot was good in itself. I have been discovering that PP can really make a good image great or the lack of it make even the best of images look worse than they should. You should invest in PP I'd suggest.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2014)

From Borivali National Park mumbai
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5611/15506718950_8686f5dd85_z.jpgDSC_5911_t by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3952/15693148982_a6df3d96a5_z.jpgDSC_5905_t by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7536/15072217163_130c112262_z.jpgDSC_5902_t by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3948/15071342813_f4c41a8285_z.jpgDSC_5827 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3942/15688835341_22e2522289_z.jpgDSC_5812 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 2, 2014)

^ [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Color me impressed. The first monkey is excellent


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: you could have cropped the 2nd monkey. cant unsee it.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2014)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] what to do...cant crop
  [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 3, 2014)

In case you wanted to know what tools are needed to open up a lens 

Basic techniques to repair lenses (and cameras)


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks @amlan...will check


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 3, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , the first pic of monkey has pretty nice clarity and DOF. Good work , there.!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2014)

same place

*i.imgur.com/hu8bUNY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/dsQRIvF.jpg


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 3, 2014)

@amlan In Reigniting that fire the glow doesn't look good to me.
 [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION], colors in the last monkey piv are excellent 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] nice images


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] & prashant
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] the monkey was quit a closeup


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2014)

^The SGNP monkeys are very friendly, and it's more or less safe to approach them... at times they even approach you. Here is example of a botched shot because I had not put it in auto-focus. Didn't expect the monkey to come so close so fast. 

*i.imgur.com/BLv4km7.jpg


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

^ I wouldn't dare clicking when it's walking towards me...  Wouldn't the monkey grab the camera and run away?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 3, 2014)

no the monkeys are very well behaved there...they beg for food many times...and photographing them is just too easy...you can make a whole documentry there


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2014)

Sujoy, Monkey shots are good.  Nice bokeh, focus was right on. Good to do PP on those photographs. Did you crop the bottom, or that's the full version? Are they shot with Sigma tele zoom? Do you notice any better colour/contrast with D7000 than D3100 (with Sigma)?

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> no the monkeys are very well behaved there...they beg for food many times...and photographing them is just too easy...you can make a whole documentry there


Here, monkey would grab the food parcel and packet and run away. Shop owners keep (and use when necessary) stones, stick, katapult to scare them away. Lot of the time, they are busy shhhu shhuing monkey than attending customers.
What they can do? Poor creatures... It's us, building the temples in hills and forests.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2014)

Nac soo many questions   They are full version..I didnt crop them...they are shot with Sigma 150-500 ...D7000 contrast is better then D3100, but still I am planning to sell off sigma and again try to get Nikon 300f4 (the lens I am trying to get for past 3 years)


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a little off topic, but today's Amazon Free App of the Day is *"Elements of Photography Pro"*.
I guess it will be useful for all budding photographers.

Get it here:
Amazon.com: Elements of Photography Pro: Appstore for Android

- - - Updated - - -

Also, The First Photograph:

*1.mshcdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Human.jpg

The first photograph of a human being


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2014)

thanks vyom...but how do i get that app ...and this is a photograph, looks like a painting


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> thanks vyom...but how do i get that app ...and this is a photograph, looks like a painting



You need amazon appstore app on your Android device and purchase the app from amazon or within the appstore app which is free for maybe next two hours now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 6, 2014)

I purchased it using my amazon account but feeling too lazy to install the amazon app just so that I can isntall this


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2014)

I am about to sell my dear D3100+18-55 for just 11k


----------



## axelzdly1 (Nov 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I am about to sell my dear D3100+18-55 for just 11k



That's quite a steal!
Hard luck on selling one? Why dont you put up an ebay auction instead?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2014)

that guy knows me and will pick form my home and give cash ...for all this I have to reduce 2k for him ...and I need money urgently..cause I am selling my 150-500 too to finance my Nikon 300f4 AFS


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 7, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I am about to sell my dear D3100+18-55 for just 11k



Damn. If it were a Canon I wouldve bought it. I am planning to get a DSLR for my sis since she appears promising already with a Canon powershot. So A canon would have been preferable to let Lens exchanges...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2014)

right pranav ...it will be easier if you both have canon


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2014)

Sujoy,  300 f4 wow...  Seems like we'll be getting some awesome pics soon


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2014)

I really hope amlan  first let me deal with selling these stuff ...quit a pain


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm sure when the lens comes it'll make it worth the pain of selling the cam. Plus you are selling it to a known person so that means that you'll have one more person to discuss photography with  . BTW where are you selling your 150-500 and for how much? How was your experience with a lens as long as 500mm


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2014)

I am selling it in Mumbai for 33k ...
My exp -
1.Good price for long reach
2.poor contrast when subject is far ..if subject is 10-15 feet away you will get best results
3.not too sharp at 500mm ..original pic may look great..but if you try to crop you will notice this
4.What ever other guys say that shoot at 450mm or shoot at f8 ...you will not get ideal conditions ...you will end up mostly shooting at longest with biggest aperture only 500mm at f6.3 ...in my mind I tried to shoot at f8 but due to ever changing lightning conditions its not always possible...and since birds sit in shade and not bright light f8 is much more difficult
5.Always shoot in RAW so you have the flexibility to edit more

its opposite to what it seems ..its a big 500mm zoom lens which is 750mm at crop sensor ...but it takes superb pics of things around ...20ft max ...and not 100 meters away as people think. 
For 33k that I am selling you wont get anything that reach 500mm, have OS stabilisation , HSM silent and quick motor  and have the showoff factor since Nikon 70-300 VR is much smaller


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2014)

It seems my 300f4 dream will not come true even this time  that buyer wanted for 30k and I rejected


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 10, 2014)

Everyone is taking pics of monkeys... why should I be behind

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7500/15757993065_9e71dceb86_c.jpgMother &amp; Child by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 10, 2014)

^ Excellent, Prashant. 

You guys have lot of courage going close to a monkey.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 10, 2014)

sharp one prashant 

nac monkeys are friendly here...but they really beg for food


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 11, 2014)

Sujoyp, koi na, you'll find your buyer, and get the 300f4 lens. 

Why all the monkey madness? But some really good shots


----------



## nac (Nov 13, 2014)

This was shot thinking of an exercise. But the settings was different than suggested. So posting here...

Shot @ a wedding reception. The back lighting was from video camera - Flash light.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4871_zps1b5cec18.jpg

Shot @ midnight.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4892_zps9e4a89a7.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2014)

you took a B&W pic on a reception ...hmm Nac they are the most colorful place I think


----------



## nac (Nov 14, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> you took a B&W pic on a reception ...hmm Nac they are the most colorful place I think


 Yeah, it was colourful. 

I have been trying to find time to resume the projects since August, but couldn't... I was sitting in the last row and saw an opportunity to try an exercise and people don't mind clicking photographs of them in a reception. And I used it...

May be I have a soft spot for black and white


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 14, 2014)

The midnight shot is awesome. Love the perspective on it.


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice pics [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 

I quite like both of those pics. I'd say that the reception photo is certainly more interesting than its color counterpart would have been.


----------



## nac (Nov 14, 2014)

Thank you guys...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 15, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Wedding  Reception so dark !!  I'd have thought it was a cinema hall if you didn't mention.


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 15, 2014)

how about this?
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8255/15173924243_0730a056e2_z.jpg_DSC0878 by jaimin100, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7529/15769638976_014249952d_z.jpg_DSC0878-2 by jaimin100, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2014)

[MENTION=11822]jam[/MENTION]in I like this B&W ..it gives an old look ..


I shot soo many flowers with my macro lens and failed to produce a single shareable image  I will try tomorrow morning again


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @nac  - Wedding  Reception so dark !!  I'd have thought it was a cinema hall if you didn't mention.


 Hall wasn't dark. I shot it that way... 


jaimin100 said:


> how about this?


B/W looks good to me. 


sujoyp said:


> I shot soo many flowers with my macro lens and failed to produce a single shareable image  I will try tomorrow morning again


Hoping to see some good ones...


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 16, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> how about this?



My vote goes for the black and white image


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2014)

The bw image ia definitely better, but the empty space on the top leaves a kind of vacancy, or a negative space..


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 16, 2014)

actually i try to learn how to merge 2 shots in one


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

this is uncropped   @f22 1/200

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7517/15801328322_a10bc6b16f_c.jpgDSC_609411 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7551/15180314563_df132a4884_c.jpgDSC_609911 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7475/15613919749_7c4bdf6e65_c.jpgDSC_6051 by sujoyp, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

- - - Updated - - -

My attemp at shooting eye with macro lens...its a failed attempt coz of that light else I loved it...will try more 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8598/15180229784_fb1db50358_c.jpgEye for an eye by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2014)

The best eye photo I have ever seen in this forum. Nice one sujoy 

- - - Updated - - -



jaimin100 said:


> actually i try to learn how to merge 2 shots in one


I guess you have done it. Both the photos are merged in one post 
HDR is little simple with Photomatix, try that.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  ...I want to have those details inside eye..

Grr I am not geting a single insect to try


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 16, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7559/15616056280_e669748890_z.jpg_DSC4843 by jaimin100, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7470/15607928258_61f08534ca_z.jpg_DSC4692 by jaimin100, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for that soft next time i will separately expose sky so that no need to add more vibrance





nac said:


> The best eye photo I have ever seen in this forum. Nice one sujoy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

very nice landscapes jamin ...liked both of them very much


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks buddy


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2014)

Good landscapes, Jaimin


----------



## kaz (Nov 16, 2014)

nice pics [MENTION=165721]jaimin100[/MENTION] and [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]


----------



## jaimin100 (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks kaz & nac , sujoy yur pics are awesome


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 17, 2014)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] : first two flowers are excellent. Excellent detail on the eye shot too  
10k for the lens is a steal (except for the very suspicious quality of the plastic, from the pics).
  [MENTION=165721]jaimin100[/MENTION]: nice landscapes. The second one will probably look better with a cropping out of the excessive blue sky.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2014)

[MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] its a old lens of film days when the built quality of lenses were actually much better then now...I can hope that same thing applies to Tamron lenses too..but I should say the owner kept is in such nice shape that one can never say that its an old lens..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2014)

sujoy, that's an amazing eye picture ... how did you get the subject to remain still enough to get this? 

Jaimin: the first one is right out of a picture postcard .. great shot 

I was trying to get some cool black and white shots for some time, this is one that I really liked

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7497/15176155693_e3f48f889f_c.jpgAbandoned by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2014)

@amlan he didnt have to keep the eye open too long...just maybe 10 sec 3 times


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2014)

Best Restaurants In Gurgaon | TimesCityWhat's Hot!

48 hours in Gurgaon | HappyTrips.com

TOI published a couple of my pics. It seems they raided the stock sites looking for my pics


----------



## nac (Nov 19, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> I was trying to get some cool black and white shots for some time, this is one that I really liked


Me too like it...


izzikio_rage said:


> Best Restaurants In Gurgaon | TimesCityWhat's Hot!
> 48 hours in Gurgaon | HappyTrips.com
> TOI published a couple of my pics. It seems they raided the stock sites looking for my pics


Congrats, Amlan
I could recognize the first image, as soon as I saw that. But I don't know what's the second one (guessing "apartment shot"). May be I haven't seen it before.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 19, 2014)

thats cool @amlan


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2014)

The first image is the one that got published in Digit as well. BTW who made it to the digit clicked page this month?


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 22, 2014)

There are times, when you are ready to embark on the ludicrous journey of photography. Yet, there is a faint ray of doubt at the back of your mind, stopping you from that stupendous profession. Here are some common dreads every photographer goes through!

*crybytes.wordpress.com/2014/11/22/common-fears-of-photography/

Please read this guys and do comment on my post. I have worked hard to write this and im sure all of you know appreciation for hard work is loved by all being artists and hard workers yourself. It can prove useful to you too.

Every little helps


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 22, 2014)

Very nicely written. This is exactly what people feel at the start of every hobby. 

Loved the last point, the fear that your equipment is not good enough is one that will never go away. No matter what you buy there will always be more stuff. And the people who create will do so even with a phone camera. 

You asked what we feel... I guess the only way to solve most of this is to prepare. Know your equipment. Know the technicalities, the methods, the tricks and then take the time to shoot. And enjoy every bit of it


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2014)

@amlan ...we are human beings and we always desire more...even if you give me a D4 and cz lenses I will say I like leica cams and there effects ...maybe if I have that I will say hasselblad create better pics ..there is just no end ...just like I had a manual macro lens but I always wanted a AF macro lens ...but I am sure after someday I will want a Macro lens with VR or maybe a 150mm macro lens ...it goes on


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 23, 2014)

> Very nicely written. This is exactly what people feel at the start of every hobby.
> 
> Loved the last point, the fear that your equipment is not good enough is one that will never go away. No matter what you buy there will always be more stuff. And the people who create will do so even with a phone camera.
> 
> You asked what we feel... I guess the only way to solve most of this is to prepare. Know your equipment. Know the technicalities, the methods, the tricks and then take the time to shoot. And enjoy every bit of it



Thank you izzikio.. Would have really loved if you had made this comment there only. That way if any other viewer views it, he to will be tempted to comment on it.

- - - Updated - - -

was absent for quite a long time.

Various experiments with Low light photography:

#1:
*i.imgur.com/mMpRHmZ.jpg

#2:
*i.imgur.com/JPEjadH.jpg

All with PNS on Manual

Few other shots:

A collage 
*i.imgur.com/FXrc8b3.png

*i.imgur.com/yX7siyL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tiFnlXd.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UY8eDce.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yLO8x0J.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2014)

[MENTION=6638]Ishan[/MENTION] 
i liked 2nd one and 3 of collage roses and headphone one ...remaining details are there but composition wise they are not good...macro from top angle / rose from soo close..just sky..

- - - Updated - - -

Some of my shots today
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7549/15673223428_b6bb359af9_c.jpgDSC_6204 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7523/15238450554_74eb2a6e24_c.jpgDSC_6257 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/15674713739_1ced50f1f4_c.jpgDSC_6271e by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8643/15241028873_58c9094e74_c.jpgDSC_6282e by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8670/15858658361_ac8015bf16_c.jpgDSC_6321e by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8651/15834823366_a48467a483_c.jpgDSC_6341e by sujoyp, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

Just to update - Shooting butterfly with 90mm macro was a very stupid idea...almost impossible...the above butterfly was friendly to let me shoot from soo close ...next time I am going with my 150-500 

strangly with my previous macro lens I used to shoot mostly at f5.6-f8 but with tamron I had to shoot at f11-f16 ...not sure why...maybe focal length maybe 1:1 ...and this is funny that the brightness remains same


----------



## ishan99 (Nov 24, 2014)

OK guys my new entry is here. If you like it or want to give any kind of feedback, please give it on my post. More the response, more the viewers and it always feels good being appreciated. 

Do you love those blooming flowers in your garden? Do you want to preserve the memory of that gorgeous bloom forever? Why not try putting your photography skills to good use and capture a beautiful, delicate floral macro? Here are some Secrets of Flower Photography which will guide you for a perfect shot.

*crybytes.wordpress.com/2014/11/23/secrets-of-flower-photography/

- - - Updated - - -

Sujoy:
1 is nice, could do with a crop.
2 same
3, 4 , 5 is gorgeous
4 nice but needs a crop.

- - - Updated - - -

btw Sujoy wrong link on my name!


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2014)

First and last is good, Sujoy. And lizard shot too... 
Bee/fly shot seems like misfocus.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2014)

Lizard shot is awesome
Bee shot... looks a little overexposed


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2014)

[MENTION=150899]ishan99[/MENTION] I could crop 1st one but then it will come right in center and according to photo rules subject should not be in center  ...2nd and 4th I wanted some room for movement in the pic due to direction of subjects...maybe I can crop 10% more
   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] bee is not OOF flower was OOF ..but I had shot this at f11 I think ...I have one more compo at f14...but it is dark and some flash effect ..I will post a crop of this image and one I shot at f18 

thanks ishan, nac and anorion 

crop from above shot
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8640/15844273416_29fdd78851_c.jpgClose1 by sujoyp, on Flickr

another shot taken at f14
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7494/15682749720_c1587c8f0b_c.jpgMacro closeup by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 25, 2014)

wow, sujoy, those shots are amazingly sharp. How are you shooting these? monopod? handheld? 

Ishan Great shots, it would be great if you posted these to flickr and then linked back, that way all of us could also look at the settings and learn from you

BTW i finally got a Minolta Rokkor 50mm f/1.4  . Will post a couple of test shots 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8566/15257080263_9da9defd8a_c.jpgCold nights &amp; Hot coffee by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2014)

amlan thanks...they are shot handheld...with flash

your bokeh is great


----------



## pranav0091 (Nov 25, 2014)

Excellent shots [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] . The violet flowers are outstanding


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 26, 2014)

my shooting with the new lens continues 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8672/15265703833_497753002e_c.jpgKeeping in touch by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 2, 2014)

Have been missing my Nokia very much. Anyways, the life goes on, so does the clicking. 
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7543/15743864717_1a017526f4_z.jpg
Sleeping Peacefully by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8629/15307361814_f8feabe85c_z.jpg
Galliardia by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Did I share this? I'm not sure, so, sharing now. Clicked from a Kodak roll camera, back in 2005, from the kitchen of the quarter my father was allotted. Hmmm... Those were the days, you used to think a dozen times before pressing the shutter button, and now, press, it blindly, and edit later. 

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2857/12318480175_8822e9065d_z.jpg
Monkeys all around by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2014)

[MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION] .. dog pic is sweet ...funny monkey


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 3, 2014)

Nice pics cyberKID...  The last one takes the cake.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 4, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nice pics cyberKID... The last one takes the cake.


He he, thanks. these guys were pretty hard to capture on film, as these were wild monkeys (kids), with no exposure to being photographed. (the ones we see at tourist places are habitual of being photographed, so, co-operate in being photographed) Whenever they saw the flash fire, they used to run away, and this is the reaction that got captured in here as well, almost all of them got scared of it and tried hiding.


----------



## nac (Dec 7, 2014)

I shot this about a month ago. This was one of the few taken when working on "exercise". More than the picture, I feel PP is good in the work. 

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_4944_zpsf99e608d.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 8, 2014)

Its nice [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ...I liked it more cause of the flying birds


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 9, 2014)

nice shots sujoy amlan and nac


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2014)

^ Thanks guys...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 12, 2014)

Nice nac, feels like a very historical pic


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 14, 2014)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7513/16017233131_2c10b20daf_z.jpgflower by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 14, 2014)

Just got a new Minolta Rokkor 50mm f/1.4. It's a little battered since its pre used but the optics are clear and the aperture and focus mechanism works well. 

*i.imgur.com/kQ7Jqhy.jpg?1


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2014)

[MENTION=142036]prashant.[/MENTION]..nice pic..very sharp
@amlan soo now we will see some 50mm f1.4 pics  btw nice grip..which model?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 16, 2014)

Yup, lots of pics with awesome bokeh . Waise, no grip attached this is just the Sony nex6


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 16, 2014)

Thats a nice grip on nex6 ...


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 16, 2014)

Finally, after clicking pictures religiously, almost daily, for the past 4-5 years, this year around, I've went ahead and got a wall calendar printed from photographs I've captured. The calendar, has been themed towards gardening (a niche in which I blog in), and each of the month features one of the flowers I've grown in a pot on my rooftop and captured over a period of the last 4 years or so. Though, I was a bit disappointed with the colour profile conversion - RGB to CMYK, as industrial printers usually work on CMYK, and it was disappointing to find the noticeable colour difference, in this case, bright colours becoming a bit dull in the process. Here are a few screenshots of the online proof, I've got before printing. A PDF is also attached in case anyone wants to take a look.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7481/16035542422_1043dce2d9_z.jpg
001 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/15848800938_7d5e261397_z.jpg
01 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8648/15848800818_032b63ea84_z.jpg
10 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Calendar PDF


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 16, 2014)

May I get some suggestions for some budget way or sites to get prints of photographs ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 16, 2014)

awesome stuff cyberKID ... looks really awesome. So how did you get this made? and what did it cost you ?


----------



## criztle (Dec 17, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> Good clicks bro,.
> Some are really impressive , considering that they are not taken from a DSLR .
> What setup you use ?



hi sorry for replying so late, was really busy

setup as in?
I just take shot whenever I feel like 
I use mostly cybershot DSC-HX9V
sometimes my mobile phone and I have a panasonic pistol camera that I use sometimes.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 17, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> awesome stuff cyberKID ... looks really awesome. So how did you get this made? and what did it cost you ?


Headed over to vistaprint.in and uploaded the pictures there. For a single one, it cost me Rs. 260 including shipping. Otherwise the cost is 185 each (if you get 5 printed), and this includes free shipping.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 19, 2014)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8675/16015250191_4e6a4d9937_o.jpgBaratang Reserve by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/16015250351_63b5cef8a1_o.jpg_MG_0007 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 19, 2014)

^ That's a great panorama,  Anirban. In that Flickr album I find that Sunset from Mayabundar photo also is quite awesome.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2014)

anirban 1st one is good...but what did you do with 2nd one...


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 21, 2014)

Some pics I took yesterday

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7489/16043889116_31cd9bca44_b.jpgGateway with taj by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7562/15883633659_148e97ebdf_z.jpgTaj by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7468/15882422480_e1f7963764_z.jpgGateway of India by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## aaruni (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it safe to post faces in this thread ?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 21, 2014)

any non nude pics are safe to post in this thread


----------



## aaruni (Dec 21, 2014)

I meant privacy wise. I'm not sure if this thread is viewable by all, or just members.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 21, 2014)

it can be viewed by all...if its female friends or some photoshoot of friends in not so good cloths,,,I would suggest not posting here


----------



## aaruni (Dec 21, 2014)

Female friend, school uniform, mostly just the face.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2014)

its upto you...if its just a portrait..you can put it..no issues...


----------



## aaruni (Dec 22, 2014)

Here it is. I try to click some stuff whenever I can borrow a DSLR. Its manual focus.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7558/16073170595_ae21b8f6df_o.jpgDSC_0951gmp by Aaruni.k, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 22, 2014)

hmm its fine..but you need to edit this pic...remove the shadow a bit...smoothen the skin...increase the exposure...and pic will look much better (please ask the model to smile a bit   )


----------



## aaruni (Dec 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> hmm its fine..but you need to edit this pic...remove the shadow a bit...smoothen the skin...increase the exposure...and pic will look much better (please ask the model to smile a bit   )



Teach me, master. 

Also, model didn't know photo was being taken. I like photos where the subjects are natural, not posing.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 22, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Here it is. I try to click some stuff whenever I can borrow a DSLR. Its manual focus.



The focus seems to be a little off.  To me it looks like the eyes aren't in focus.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 22, 2014)

CyberKID said:


> ^ That's a great panorama,  Anirban. In that Flickr album I find that Sunset from Mayabundar photo also is quite awesome.



thanks!!  



sujoyp said:


> anirban 1st one is good...but what did you do with 2nd one...





the 2nd one is PP'ed to a great extent. it was taken on ISO1600, handheld. Used Raw manipulation to bring out certain details, but failed miserably.  

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> Some pics I took yesterday



love the Gateway pic!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2014)

Still playing around with the new 50mm. Haven't really had time to post process the images. Here is one that actually came out a little good 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8670/16109129825_95bd6cf8d0_c.jpgJingle bells by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Dec 26, 2014)

Posting after a long time.(all are from mobile cam)Some very good photos in the previous pages.   [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] your second pic from previous page looks very neat. Is it HDR?
*s21.postimg.org/ex9su2bif/WP_20141225_016_1.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/4sbddujcz/WP_20141225_053.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2014)

Quanchi ..no its not HDR ...just a bit sharpened ..but pic came nice out of camera


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 31, 2014)

awesome pics quan chi ... guess a little post processing will really bring out the details


since we are speaking about mountains 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7461/16147399031_08972b96ce_c.jpgCapturing the moment by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## axelzdly1 (Dec 31, 2014)

izzikio_rage said:


> since we are speaking about mountains



Let the mountain games begin!
Here's my contender  
[url=*flic.kr/p/pE92WS]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8594/15527799954_3217dccb6c_c.jpgBliss by axelzdnly1, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2014)

Beautiful pics guys...both pics are great @amlan and  axelzdly1


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 31, 2014)

Axelzdly1, thats a great pic. Great colors and fog.


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2014)

Excellent shot axel and amlan :doublethumbs:


----------



## tkin (Jan 1, 2015)

From my recent trip to Sandakphu:

*Kanchenjunga:*
*i.imgur.com/Pm4M8pJ.jpg

*Walk above the clouds:*
*i.imgur.com/1XGhmA8.jpg

*Kanchenjunga at midday:*
*i.imgur.com/CpkUBE3.jpg

*The highest place above land:*
*i.imgur.com/mDJEw50.jpg

*Child of the mountains:*
*i.imgur.com/pKRnEhz.jpg

*The dark lake:*
*i.imgur.com/oBojVST.jpg

*Toy train:*
*i.imgur.com/mK7g6ZV.jpg

*Darjeeling Mall at night:*
*i.imgur.com/XFLM1Vx.jpg

*Ditto:*
*i.imgur.com/k7iGbOO.jpg

*Dawn:*
*i.imgur.com/10nASlH.jpg

*Backdrop of the mountains:*
*i.imgur.com/yzTBb6Z.jpg

*White wolf:*
*i.imgur.com/tbAKceT.jpg

*More photogenic than me:*
*i.imgur.com/j1Tza1M.jpg

*Very rare sight:*
*i.imgur.com/WqOOhfo.jpg

*Red panda:*
*i.imgur.com/o0suK9H.jpg

*Best shot this trip:*
*i.imgur.com/PZZl1aw.jpg

*Tea Garden:*
*i.imgur.com/p8XbJwT.jpg

*Most expensive tea I'd had:*
*i.imgur.com/NBcoeR4.jpg

*God rays?*
*i.imgur.com/16JIBjs.jpg

*Mall Market:*
*i.imgur.com/nX2jY0R.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2015)

excellent shots tkin ...himalayan ranges are beautiful...those wolf and redpanda where superb


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2015)

Great Shots Guys 
Posting after a loooooong time..

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8672/16165437412_977e5af8d2_c.jpg
To Be Hanged Till Death !!


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> excellent shots tkin ...himalayan ranges are beautiful...those wolf and redpanda where superb


Thanks sujoy, help me with this please: *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/189281-time-go-manual-get-me-dslr.html

I missed a lot of good shots, Everest and Kanchenjunga at dawn looked like heaven, I nearly got frostbite trying to take the picture without gloves, but my camera didn't behave as well as I had expected.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/6RyTPDk.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/csbKjuD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/irNV7ds.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 2, 2015)

Cool shots tkin

Kaz, where did you get that shot, looks like a movie scene 

Happy new year everyone


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] the effect is great...is it a shooting
 [MENTION=115487]HaRsH[/MENTION]eel  you can do better


----------



## kaz (Jan 2, 2015)

No!!! It was a show/play in an amusement park on Christmas..
Happy New Year Everyone


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 2, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - Awesome shot .

 [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - The dark lake:  screenshot from Far Cry 4.


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - Awesome shot .
> 
> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - The dark lake:  screenshot from Far Cry 4.


Ajay found a job:
*i.imgur.com/rHQANZ9.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jan 2, 2015)

kaz said:


> Great Shots Guys
> Posting after a loooooong time..
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8672/16165437412_977e5af8d2_c.jpg
> To Be Hanged Till Death !!



where is this? Ramoji?


----------



## tkin (Jan 2, 2015)

Anorion said:


> where is this? Ramoji?


I think so, that set looked exactly the same, minus the hanging when I went last time.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 2, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] some awesome shots there. 

   [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: i like that Capturing the Moment shot 

someone said mountains..

here is one from moi.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8645/15678370308_7a9cf39649_o.jpgshadesOfGray_1 by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

theres a dust spot. :X

please ignore. dunno how i didnt see that.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, this one.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7482/16054873231_f3c23ecc78_o.jpgSunset from Mayabunder by Anirban Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Jan 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> awesome pics quan chi ... guess a little post processing will really bring out the details
> 
> 
> since we are speaking about mountains


Thanks. Nice picture. Btw I may be wrong but it could have been a bit better something is not right. Nice shot axelzdly1. Anirban your second shot is good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2015)

Anirban 2nd panorama is awesome


----------



## kaz (Jan 3, 2015)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] Thanks 
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] No...This was a derby show at Nicco Park, Kolkata.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 3, 2015)

Posting after long time on this thread.
Camera got repaired by Canon,  They said "Iris Assy" was broken. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8666/15562959323_8d0718fb0f_h.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7580/15560384164_7a5036c0df_h.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7510/15996689669_800f248e25_h.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8624/16181983012_3a37d0d6b0_h.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks guys!


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2015)

tkin, Good work.
Kaz, Filmy look!!! 
Harshil, Last one's IQ is better than the other two. Different cameras?
Anirban, Wonderful panorama 
Gen, Expecting better...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 6, 2015)

nac said:


> tkin, Good work.
> Kaz, Filmy look!!!
> Harshil, Last one's IQ is better than the other two. Different cameras?
> Anirban, Wonderful panorama
> Gen, Expecting better...



First one is from Moto G 2014 and other two are from Nokia X2-00.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 7, 2015)

Will post more from this session later.  

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8566/16214754982_aa716a703d_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7546/16215550705_634ec60588_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7471/16028183060_4c19183278_b.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8640/15595689893_81970ce39d_b.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 8, 2015)

Some more

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7552/16227875155_803ac69198_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7579/16042040657_ecb5aab110_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7562/16040375268_921e87f1b8_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7479/16042043267_4ac624de4a_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2015)

Good moments captured Gen


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2015)

*Some old photos from Hyderabad days:*

*i.imgur.com/Mozopoq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/PWgbqSs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iN5VXQt.jpg

*i.imgur.com/59VPt3Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jJp6LkR.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] i liked your last 2 pics


----------



## ratul (Jan 10, 2015)

This morning, i clicked some erotic pics with my Nexus 5, no editing done, no cropping, originals uploaded.   
*i.imgur.com/wbo2Rok.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6uoc1qx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BeGuSTB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/txSklxN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/79OOckq.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xilUHfz.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2015)

lol wut 
hahaha


----------



## tkin (Jan 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] i liked your last 2 pics


Thanks sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]   these are adult pics..not safe for office


----------



## Anorion (Jan 10, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] liked first three shots, especially the second one. 
Have a q about composition when shooting something like the moon, and you can't fill the frame, and there is nothing else to balance out that single object with. What can you do apart from following rule of third?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2015)

Anorion I have tried it and its very difficult to create a scenery with moon in focus ...max you can do is create a silhouette .... or just take 2 shots...one with moon in focus and one with other objects in focus...merge both in photoshop...done


----------



## Anorion (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh good idea will try that


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] great clarity...felt like watching the movie 'Makhii'...this time with 2 makhiis


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 11, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]...  Loved the series... And the dedication behind it


----------



## ratul (Jan 11, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]   these are adult pics..not safe for office



it's nature in it's natural form.. 

- - - Updated - - -



abhidev said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] great clarity...felt like watching the movie 'Makhii'...this time with 2 makhiis





izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]...  Loved the series... And the dedication behind it



thanks guys..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone who has tried hands on leviation photography?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 12, 2015)

Great thread, subscribed

btw, [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION], how did you get such awesome shots that too from a phone camera?


----------



## ratul (Jan 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Great thread, subscribed
> 
> btw, [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION], how did you get such awesome shots that too from a phone camera?



well, there's a reason i always defend nexus 5's camera prowess, most of the people has this idea that nexus 5 has a mediocre camera, i find it one of the best in the market, not on top, but definitely in top 5, you just have to know how to use it.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 12, 2015)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] I love the composition of the second photo in your second post 
Frame looks a bit uncomfortable like those performer's dress. If there was some extra space on top and bottom, then i'll be the fan.

   [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] I love sunset/sunrise silhouettes..the gradient looks cool and it would be good if you remove some distractions in PP 

  [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] it is more like a Makhi sequel being shot. this time with some masala. and you are just standing there spoiling their vibe 
Nice IQ and macro looks good


----------



## ratul (Jan 12, 2015)

axelzdly1 said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] it is more like a Makhi sequel being shot. this time with some masala. and you are just standing there spoiling their vibe
> Nice IQ and macro looks good



haha, thanks bud.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 13, 2015)

First two were taken in auto mode. 
Taken at 60x zoom 

*i.imgur.com/PFUrWmrl.jpg

Taken at 120x zoom (maybe not actual zoom, but izoom) 

*i.imgur.com/Pu6CYJJl.jpg

Taken in Aperture Priority Mode, f/4.3, ISO-100, 69mm focal length (35mm equivalent) and Auto White Balance

*i.imgur.com/4pGFwCLl.jpg

Any suggestions for improvements?

Direct links to the images: 


Spoiler



imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer
imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2015)

the first two are almost correct...maybe a little negative exposure would have given more details..
third ones composition is not good...soo many flowers..some in focus some out of focus...better to target two flowers or single one and keep it in focus


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2015)

Second moon shot is pretty good. There is slight blurring so you could have used a tripod. The timing of the month is right, shooting a full moon would have given a less dramatic pic


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 14, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Second moon shot is pretty good. There is slight blurring so you could have used a tripod. The timing of the month is right, shooting a full moon would have given a less dramatic pic



Thanks for the input. I'm a beginner and FZ70 is my first camera. I want to learn more before buying accessories. It was clicked at 6:15 AM and it was really cold outside. I'm surprised I was even able to wake up that early.



sujoyp said:


> the first two are almost correct...maybe a little negative exposure would have given more details..
> third ones composition is not good...soo many flowers..some in focus some out of focus...better to target two flowers or single one and keep it in focus



Thanks, will keep that in mind. That was probably my 2nd attempt in aperture priority mode.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm a beginner and FZ70 is my first camera.
> Thanks, will keep that in mind. That was probably my 2nd attempt in aperture priority mode.



I always thought that it made no sense using aperture mode  on a point and shoot camera  (at least  for the majority of the pics).      I have a point and shoot myself & except for the night long exposure shot to get the star from lights, I always keep the aperture to the highest possible value.
Can someone explain ?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2015)

*s4.postimg.org/53tj2smzh/IMG_1230.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jan 15, 2015)

^Pratapgad. Beautiful.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2015)

Good one quanchi ...


----------



## quan chi (Jan 15, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^Pratapgad. Beautiful.


Yes.(like button missing)



sujoyp said:


> Good one quanchi ...



Thanks guys.

Will try to post some more if possible.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 15, 2015)

wow, that's a place i'd love to visit ...

One from me 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8631/15539826229_557c29b95a_c.jpgJust a little light by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Jan 16, 2015)

^^Nice. However from a general perspective I think it could have been better. (I may be wrong as I have less knowledge of building photography)

Another one...

*s8.postimg.org/yfucd8wxx/IMG_1178.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 16, 2015)

I know, would love feedback on improving the shot


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 16, 2015)

@amlan I am not fully sure what improvement you could do there...I like the colorful lights..

@quanchi this one is also great..super


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] I think the building should have been complete (Some floors on the upper right are missing) Thats it otherwise Its good.


sujoyp said:


> @quanchi this one is also great..super



Thanks sujoy.

Comments are always welcome. (If you don't like it say it with reasons too if possible. It will help me to improve. ) 

Another one.

*s29.postimg.org/plnlhpyef/IMG_1203.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2015)

LOL quan chi...about this image I can say that the composition is not that good


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2015)

^^Yes.Thanks. Thats what I thought. 
Anyways another one.(Well I am not sure how it is. you decide. )
*s18.postimg.org/4ikiiwhhl/IMG_1159.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2015)

I dont know whats the subject here...is it the strawberry ? and the light is too harsh ...you should have shot early morning or late afternoon


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2015)

Quan chi, first one is awesome. Its just a little faded, could be due to fog or slight overexposer.  Good composition though


----------



## quan chi (Jan 17, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I dont know whats the subject here...is it the strawberry ? and the light is too harsh ...you should have shot early morning or late afternoon


Yes. Unfortunately Thats the best shot I could take. 

Thanks Izzikio.


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 18, 2015)

A few clicks from my recent trip to Chennai>

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7471/15686980864_116c45cbcc_c.jpgDestination-Solitude by axelzdnly1, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7520/16307612001_26161a2f84_z.jpg
Madras Local station by axelzdnly1, on Flickr

Love these guys' hairstyles. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8628/16123241989_a6e26f5ec9_z.jpg
Monkey Brothers by axelzdnly1, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7568/16123546197_ba532fa218.jpg
A beautiful pattern by nature by axelzdnly1, on Flickr

-----------------------------
I'm thinking of following a standard hereby in reviewing these images., such in three parts- 
Color, Composition and Lighting; your opinion/ perspective divided into three parts
so that we could observe in depth and people browsing through this thread can learn about each term and its importance. and would add an ultimate photo-geek feel to this thread  
What do you guys say? Is it hard to make this habit? 
any suggestions are welcome


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2015)

^ Axel, Good work


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2015)

[MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] liked first three


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you    [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and     [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice pics @axelzdly1


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you   [MENTION=85298]axes2t2[/MENTION] 

and did no one saw the long essay beneath the post.? 



> I'm thinking of following a standard hereby in reviewing these images., such in three parts-
> Color, Composition and Lighting; your opinion/ perspective divided into three parts
> so that we could observe in depth and people browsing through this thread can learn about each term and its importance. and would add an ultimate photo-geek feel to this thread
> What do you guys say? Is it hard to make this habit?
> any suggestions are welcome



or is it just that no one has any idea how to respond to it


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with the idea but problem is most of us are not knowledgeable enough to point all the things...I can say just dont post good or plus one but write what u liked or mot


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 20, 2015)

Do you guys have logo?


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2015)

axelzdly1 said:


> and did no one saw the long essay beneath the post.?
> or is it just that no one has any idea how to respond to it


I can't speak for everyone. Just that I don't know the depth of "photography". So I don't think I can talk about composition, lighting... and all.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2015)

I can say good bad but not in pure technical language...just a friendly advice I can tell 

 [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] ...I had made a logo but I dont watermark my pics ...it ruins the beauty


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 20, 2015)

You guys are correct. Let's stick to the old way


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 20, 2015)

Seems like a good idea, i guess it'll takr some time to catch on but will help us all improve. 

Pick a photo and give an example review that others can follow


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

BRB, let me check my notes on composition, it's not much. There are a handful of rules, and you can immediately say whether a photo is following them or not. 
yep
*Rule of third* - place objects along a third of the screen, either vertically or horizontally or both. Most common mistake here is putting a horizon in the middle of the photo instead of along top third or bottom third, or placing a subject in the center of the photo instead of along the left third or right third. Many cameras have a guide for this rule in the viewfinder itself. This is the most important rule of composition. 
*Lines and shapes* - find patterns, eliminate distractions
*Leading lines* - lines go away from camera, and direct the eye (eg: shot of a tunnel or corridor)
*Symmetry *- left and right are same, rule of third not important
*Curves *- flow from one corner to opposite corner, S shape is good, elongated S shape is best (use when photographing roads)
*Balancing elements* - no overpowering elements, distribute weight of objects in frame, Large object in foreground can be balanced by small object in background, just imagine a set of scales in the frame and the objects on it. Align objects along opposite thirds horizontally/vertically, or the spots where the 1/3rd lines of the frame intersect. 
*Viewpoints *- bird's eye view, normal eye view, worm eye view. Use according to subject. Small kid then bird's eye view, tall building then worm eye view is standard, switch around for drama. 
*Traverse *- this one is an obscure rule, find something to connect two regions in an image. So sea and sky, find a tree or person to traverse across the two regions or they will appear disjointed. 
*Background *- isolate subject from bg using focus, colour or lighting. 
*Cropping *- remove distractions


but there can be good photos that don't follow the rules, and following the rules is no guarantee of good photos.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2015)

umm really...rules?? 

suppose I post this pic
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8574/15883643389_d4f2d3cfb5_z.jpgDSC_6625 by sujoyp, on Flickr

first thing I would say its sunlight color seems a slight artificial...2nd the boat is faced on left soo there should be some breathing space on left of the image and less on right..just like this


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> umm really...rules??
> 
> suppose I post this pic
> ---removed on purpose---
> ...



And, the horizon is tilted.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep that is called lead room. Forgot to write that, you leave space in the direction your object is facing. So if a man is looking right, you leave more space on the right rather than the left.

It's also not balanced, and does not follow rule of third.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2015)

b/w few photos that I've taken during my trip to US last year. Finished editing today

Seattle SpaceNeedle
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7463/16141606497_7e393eb9cc.jpgSpaceNeedle by rH1twick, on Flickr

Seattle from spaceneedle _ HDR_7
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7462/16141341049_0aa3ca1756.jpgSeattle_HDR_7 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Seattle from spaceneedle _ HDR_6
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7509/15707681843_90e2c17a56.jpgSeattle_HDR_6 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Seattle from spaceneedle _ HDR_5
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8641/16326746022_c5e4e341cd.jpgSeattle_HDR_5 by rH1twick, on Flickr


Seattle from spaceneedle _ HDR_4
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7572/16325838521_5b0a28bb5f.jpgSeattle_HDR_4 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Seattle from spaceneedle _ HDR_2
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8663/16140080328_2debca0ab2.jpgSeattle_HDR_2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7469/16301720996_1405c2be1b.jpgRoughRoad by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7565/16141471239_fc09ff40f7.jpgPic6 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7473/16326828062_2b53dd5101.jpgHauntedIsland by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8666/16301756696_756b9bba54.jpgFlower9 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7464/16325918971_d0381f4d84.jpgFlower8 by rH1twick, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7547/16327704095_59dfd23fd8.jpgFlower6 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Jan 21, 2015)

wow what did you do to get the hdr shots


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] *Color* looks okay. Would look good if you can add tint to the sky. *Compostion* violates lead room. wow a new word  *Lighting* More shadows on the boat makes it impossible to find the best crop with it included.
bhayya you just started off with a random image. keep the real ones coming please 

    [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] *Color* 6,5,4,2 HDRs look nice, bw looks awesome ,  ; * Composition* Tower shot can look better either on tight crop or on two-third i.e; more to left *Lighting* : Road shot's sky is a lil overblown (cropping myt do ) Evrything else look fine to me 

Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2015)

@ rhitwick  Tower shot is overall nice but a little dull. Maybe a little more exposure needed. and if it would have been taken from ground to top it would look better I suppose.
I am not big fan of HDR but I like HDR6 for its composition and colors
  Rough road pic sky is totally blown...use GND filter in photoshop/lightroom/picasa to decrease the intensity of sky
Hauntedisland is the best one ...I loved it...looks superb
flower shots are not so good due to compositions


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2015)

Rhitwick, Pretty much all the non hdr colour landscapes are dull. B/w is the one I like in the lot.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2015)

Anorion said:


> wow what did you do to get the hdr shots


Pure luck and Photomatix. Glad that you liked.



axelzdly1 said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] *Color* 6,5,4,2 HDRs look nice, bw looks awesome ,  ; * Composition* Tower shot can look better either on tight crop or on two-third i.e; more to left *Lighting* : Road shot's sky is a lil overblown (cropping myt do ) Evrything else look fine to me
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong


For the tower shot it was taken from ground. The tour has a big wall around it. The base of the actual photo got lot of distractions due to that.
Had to crop it. The original shot does not have anything on its left 
I'll try your advice of 'tight crop' lets see.



sujoyp said:


> @ rhitwick  Tower shot is overall nice but a little dull. Maybe a little more exposure needed. and if it would have been taken from ground to top it would look better I suppose.


More exposure is blowing the pic. I tried. Well, I'll try once more.


> I am not big fan of HDR but I like HDR6 for its composition and colors


thanx.


> Rough road pic sky is totally blown...use GND filter in photoshop/lightroom/picasa to decrease the intensity of sky


The exposure is becoming a challenge for me while editing. If I increase it the white portions burns the picture and if I lower it the shadows increase. I'm not aware of GND, will look into it. Thanx.


> Hauntedisland is the best one ...I loved it...looks superb


Thank you 


> flower shots are not so good due to compositions


Well, I like flowers...can't help. Any ideas for flower shots? Because I'll be clicking them for sure in future 



nac said:


> Rhitwick, Pretty much all the non hdr colour landscapes are dull. B/w is the one I like in the lot.


I agree. 
Tried increasing exposure but the pics are getting burnt.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 21, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] ...I had made a logo but I dont watermark my pics ...it ruins the beauty


Can you make a logo for me?


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2015)

Second part of US trip photos (Errr...I've more flower shots )   

Flower 5
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8639/16141499279_132258d8e4_z.jpgFlower5 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Flower 4
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7462/15707802583_d3e77580c2_z.jpgFlower4 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Flower 3
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8642/16140151538_21f73d3f1d_z.jpgFlower3 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Flower 2
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8658/16301781896_caefcc3012_z.jpgFlower2 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Flower 1
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7561/16326864982_4d2140d8a3_z.jpgFlower1 by rH1twick, on Flickr

Abstract 2
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7507/16141524699_2d9ab5152b_z.jpgAbstract2 by rH1twick, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 21, 2015)

TechnoBOY said:


> Can you make a logo for me?


Yeah, sure he would make one for you. But you have to pay him a loyalty fee every time you use the logo. 

- - - Updated - - -

Rhitwick, First one really stands out, but border ruins it. Flower2 is OKish, but again border ruins it.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 21, 2015)

nac said:


> Yeah, sure he would make one for you. But you have to pay him a loyalty fee every time you use the logo.


Are you serious ?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] ...nac is obviously joking  but I am sorry , I dont get much time to shoot and edit nowdays it wont be easy to work for someone else 
 [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] I too liked flower 5 and flower 2 for compositions ....I dont understand why you dont shoot a single lonely flower but shoot flower at awekward positions and grass all around ...
flower1 look great but composition wise its just a shot.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 21, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] those grass covered flowers are macro shots. They are so small, in normal eyesight you might just miss it. 
Could not do away with the grass most of the time.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 22, 2015)

Flower 2 looks nice.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] ...aree just remove those grass with hands na  itna to karna padega


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] I liked your 4,5,6,7th shot from the first post on the previous page. 4th & 5th from second post.
   [MENTION=128954]sujoy[/MENTION] your boat picture is good too. Btw is the sunlight really fake?
   [MENTION=143631]axelzdly1[/MENTION] I liked your last two pictures!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2015)

Quanchi...no man sunlight was not fake..its very real...I was just giving example what people can say..thanks for liking it


----------



## quan chi (Jan 22, 2015)

Tried something different.
*s29.postimg.org/tr8p8z83r/IG_1240.jpg


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 22, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Ok.btw thx.
Can anyone make a logo for me.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 22, 2015)

fake sunlight? yeh to god level ho jaayega 

Ok gave some attempts at capturing the fog here. 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8622/16340242071_9084ccbe5c_c.jpgThe road less travelled by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

Quanchi: good pic, a little blurry, focus might be off or the shutter speed was too low (camera would have done that given the ambient light). Worth a retry and with a tighter crop


----------



## quan chi (Jan 23, 2015)

^^Good photo. This is better than your previous one.

Thanks for the comment. Yes I think you are right the focus was not proper thus its slightly blurry. Thats why I didn't crop it much.


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2015)

It's been 10 days since last post... Just to resume the flow posting one of my clicks.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_5075_zps9l1zq6ky.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2015)

nice one nac but why that bike silencer ...it was not needed in the pic


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice shot nac...  Since sujoy pointed out the silencer i also noticed it. Could have given that more space in the image to give the racing type feel to the image.


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you...

Including silencer was not actually a deliberate one. In fact, I didn't see this much before pressing shutter. But when I see the picture in my computer, I kinda liked the inclusion. Removing in post didn't look better, in fact that wasn't good (IMO).

I didn't expect the picture would come out this sharp. I thought the wind vehicles make when they pass us @ high speed would leave lot of motion blur.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 3, 2015)

Beyond the Sky!

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8569/15816068943_de874738cf_b.jpgHeavenly View ! @Nainital by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

How's this one ? Posting after a long time.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 3, 2015)

wooow


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 3, 2015)

Hirishi ... that's an awesome shot. perfectly lit and shot ...the only feedback I could give on this is that if you remove the tree from the bottom right corner it would make it better. Will give it greater feel of space and will be less distracting.


One from my side to keep the chain going 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7433/16250603879_9468dc666d_c.jpgThe more you sweat in practice .. by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Amlan.
I couldn't really focus on composition much as I was in a moving bus and there were tress all around the road. Fortunately , It passed through this spot where I could some how managed to grab a shot.
Next time , I would be going there on Bike/Car . Will stop and capture. a Pano 

TBH , had a hard time capturing this shot. Just say , I was lucky enough to get this.


----------



## nac (Feb 6, 2015)

Nice one, Hrishi...

That's a good one, I like it Amalan.


----------



## CyberKID (Feb 6, 2015)

Great Shots Hrishi, Amlan.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2015)

Seems that people have gotten less active....  Sujoy i know will be preparing for the wedding . What about the rest?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2015)

No amlan , I am actually active here..My wedding  broke up due to some stupid gun matching on kundli at the day of fixing of date  ...I got bit disturbed due to that. 

Will start shoot very soon..one of my friend wants a pre-wedding shoot...I have to check on that


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> No amlan , I am actually active here..My wedding  broke up due to some stupid gun matching on kundli at the day of fixing of date  ...I got bit disturbed due to that.
> 
> Will start shoot very soon..one of my friend wants a pre-wedding shoot...I have to check on that



Guns ? What kind of marriage is it ?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 7, 2015)

Do you mean palm matching ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2015)

aree bhai gun...36 gun matching in kundli...only 12 matched in my case..kya yaar


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2015)

As in kundali me some factors (guns hindi waala) have to match...  Sujoy, sorry to hear that.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2015)

yaah the last minute cancellation was such a frustating..they should have checked all this crap before only ...anyways...

Back to topic...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 8, 2015)

It seems that most of our photographers have moved on to other hobbies. Hardly any posts here these days. As for me it seems that after getting hold of 4 lenses I now shoot more with my phone


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2015)

amlan dont be disappointed...I shot something yesterday..but it was not that good...I already have plan to do a prewedding shoot of my friend couple and photographing at lonavla this month..

Problem I am facing is I am shooting too many humans and I dont have the excitement nor ability to shoot portraits 

Me (A bit too hairy on the body I guess  ) but I liked the catch lights on eye
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7453/16446423116_cac15fa78d_z.jpgQuestions????? by sujoyp, on Flickr

Couple..I will be shooting there preweding soon
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7451/16470704221_78c927189c_z.jpgLovebirds by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

I appeared for GATE yesterday, so couldn't click/upload pics in past few days.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 8, 2015)

@goku, best of luck for the results. Post exam time is the best time to enjoy 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: that's an awesome shot. Like a film poster. Maybe a black and white would look better on it with high contrast


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks amlan  but which one you are talking about ...If you r talking about my pic  I will try a B&W ...its some grunge effect I applied.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 8, 2015)

Yup, that's the one. 

Btw i just got hold of a friends 50mm 1.8 and 5100D and its awesome fun. Will see if i can post some of the pics


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2015)

really?? you liked the 50mm point of view ...I never liked it..its too tight for me..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 8, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], thanks. 
You know, the view around the test centre was great but I didn't had the time to click it. Just wanted to go home after the paper and sleep.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 10, 2015)

Woman at work

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8563/15427621544_96975b7c70_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Feb 10, 2015)

^ I like the effect, but not the vibrant colour in this photograph.

Sujoy in beast mode.  (No offense)


----------



## Gollum (Feb 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> amlan dont be disappointed...I shot something yesterday..but it was not that good...I already have plan to do a prewedding shoot of my friend couple and photographing at lonavla this month..
> 
> Problem I am facing is I am shooting too many humans and I dont have the excitement nor ability to shoot portraits
> 
> ...



Caption: "Is aadmi se door rahen"



Spoiler



damn dude wtf


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2015)

nac and Gollum...Yaah yaah like in  beauty and the beast ..only with a kiss of a beauty I will become normal again 

Gollum dont worry every body knows I am a cute guy (all my female friends can tell that)...far far away from a beast


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 10, 2015)

Looks like Gollum in the pic.


----------



## nac (Feb 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> only with a kiss of a beauty


It's just around the corner. (You should've take care of the astrologer, see now he's pushing the date farther...  )


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2015)

girls parent didnt tell the astrologer name , else I would have changed the fortune itself


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2015)

My Valentine wish 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7458/15902226934_36104b2a7c_c.jpgvalentine teddy by sujoyp, on Flickr

wallpaper was on lappy

- - - Updated - - -

donno if I should have kept roses sharp or blurring was correct...anyways I wanted to focus on teddy


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2015)

What are you doing here Sujoy posting valentines day greetings... Shouldn't you be with someone?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 14, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I have no valentine even this year..soo wishing everyone


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

How's this one ?

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8628/16498098515_7bffc86331_b.jpgRust of Ages. by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 16, 2015)

Hrishi, i like the look. It might look better in black and white or with high sharpness


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

I will try that look. But isn't it too sharp already ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2015)

hrishi its good...make it a high contrast B&W image


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> hrishi its good...make it a high contrast B&W image


All right. Please check this one. 
Edited in Pixlr.


izzikio_rage said:


> Hrishi, i like the look. It might look better in black and white or with high sharpness


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2015)

its not opening


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 16, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> its not opening



*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15230&d=1424103540


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2015)

A very simple , sober portrait of our street pigeon : )

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8580/16565611566_59e9aab45d_b.jpgPortrait of a Street Pigeon by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

Would like to know if the PP is done right ? The perspective was to make it look as sober and normal as it could be.


----------



## nac (Feb 20, 2015)

^ Nice blur. But... subject isn't sharp and eye could use some light.


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 21, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/3VeTjVz.jpg

More photo coming.....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow, looks like a very apocalyptic sunset. Nicely framed


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 21, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, looks like a very apocalyptic sunset. Nicely framed



Thanks. 

*i.imgur.com/9e8XyPa.jpg



- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/OSMNilZ.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/yqWJfTa.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/PFI18Y4.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/mKy8CLE.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/kvpUeDs.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/xEFPmqQ.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/BzC8hSl.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/CV9JDXP.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice high zoom images. The moon shot is great, airplane shots need some clouds or something to add drama. 

What cam and lens are you using?

In other news i just crashed my HDD and lost all pics i shot last year


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]...your black and white pics is fine to start with...subject is not too attractive I would say 
and that kabootar is good...you can do some PP on eyes with photoshop and make it better
 [MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION] your 1st sun pic is out of focus...you need to focus on setting sun there. your second sunset is more in focus...


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION]...your black and white pics is fine to start with...subject is not too attractive I would say
> and that kabootar is good...you can do some PP on eyes with photoshop and make it better
> [MENTION=140016]Reloaded[/MENTION] your 1st sun pic is out of focus...you need to focus on setting sun there. your second sunset is more in focus...


Thanks. 
Going to a nearby Bird Sanctuary today.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2015)

great man...I am stuck in mumbai...grr no photography for me for long time.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> great man...I am stuck in mumbai...grr no photography for me for long time.



Unfortunately , I was not able to go to that place because of certain reasons. Had to visit nearby parks. Got some clicks. Will share after P.P.

Apparently , there are beaches and so many good places in and around Mumbai. Why not try there ?

- - - Updated - - -

Not saying that I am too much of a pigeon lover.....they are a nuisance in Daily Delhi Life. But yet , I managed to get a glimpse of a pigeon sitting alone on a far away tree in the recent Jungle I visited.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8587/16586902636_20e5e51fca_b.jpgPigeon into the Wild! by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

And this time ...I tried to dive deep into the eyes as suggested earlier....but due to the long distance it may not have been pulled off so well.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 22, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] this one is much better composed..nice

In mumbai everything is soo far away and soo crowded...I dont feel like going


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 23, 2015)

Definitely better composed and lit. The branch acts as a leading line. And the shaded in the bokeh are Better.  Also the edge of your pigeon is highlighted, seperating it from the background.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] this one is much better composed..nice
> 
> In mumbai everything is soo far away and soo crowded...I dont feel like going





izzikio_rage said:


> Definitely better composed and lit. The branch acts as a leading line. And the shaded in the bokeh are Better.  Also the edge of your pigeon is highlighted, seperating it from the background.


Thanks guys.

- - - Updated - - -

I do have few other shots of this pigeon , but in different locations in the frame.
I was wondering if the pigeon in the center of the frame would look good ?

- - - Updated - - -

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8639/16414144087_28f96bf499_b.jpgEvery puppy should have a boy! by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr

Puppy Shot! - National Geographic ,Your Shot

In this photo , I tried to capture emotions of a street puppy lost in Jungle.! - I know this looks pretty sad , though.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

pup looks sad ...y dont u gave at least some food against modelling for you


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> great man...I am stuck in mumbai...grr no photography for me for long time.



hey there are lots of places around mumbai to get some awesome shots
donno where you are but check out
*www.facebook.com/pages/Kalpavihar-Adventure/111149755609429 > these guys always organize private transport, group has children, young and old people 
Vrangers > exclusively young people, use public transport 
both are full of photography enthusiasts

sewri creek, borivili / sanjay gandhi national park, sion fort, and karnala bird sanctuary (near Panvel), Kalavantin/Prabalgad (Also Panvel, Catch Thakurwadi bus from Panvel bus stop near station, remember to enquire about timings of return buses) are some scenic and good places to go solo


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> pup looks sad ...y dont u gave at least some food against modelling for you


I was admist a small jungle , and the dog ran away within few moments. 
I wish I had something to feed him at that moment. From his eyes he looks like as if he will start crying any instant.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> hey there are lots of places around mumbai to get some awesome shots
> donno where you are but check out
> *www.facebook.com/pages/Kalpavihar-Adventure/111149755609429 > these guys always organize private transport, group has children, young and old people
> Vrangers > exclusively young people, use public transport
> ...



I dont want a tour..i want a partner..thats enough...if you know someone then tell me


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> hey there are lots of places around mumbai to get some awesome shots
> donno where you are but check out
> *www.facebook.com/pages/Kalpavihar-Adventure/111149755609429 > these guys always organize private transport, group has children, young and old people
> Vrangers > exclusively young people, use public transport
> ...


Good information you have provided here.  Way to go...

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> I dont want a tour..i want a partner..thats enough...if you know someone then tell me


If you ever travel south, let me know. I can be your photography partner. But don't just bring your S90, bring D7000 as well. So that I can get to use D7000 when you use S90


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

hmm travel south needs a long plan ....lets see


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2015)

hmm Im also in south... blore. If I were in Mum, would have met up. 

home made 3d photo rig. Friend made. The trigger fires both the shutters at once. The images can then be made into 3D gifs or anaglyphic images or left-right 3d images
*i.imgur.com/dgHvW0X.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2015)

Anorion: that looks like a pakka jugaad. Tell your friend to post some of the results here


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2015)

nice DIY ...yaah would love to see the result


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> home made 3d photo rig. Friend made. The trigger fires both the shutters at once. The images can then be made into 3D gifs or anaglyphic images or left-right 3d images


That's interesting. Me too would love to see some results with this gear.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

oh. anaglyphic glasses are needed to see. It's a little old. Posted because was thinking back on all the good places to photograph around Mum, and other like minded enthusiasts. 
*picasaweb.google.com/118358748882961089535/3DAnaglyphGardenOfEdenKhandala?noredirect=1


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2015)

hmm glasses are needed...but good idea anyways


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

Anorion said:


> anaglyphic glasses are needed to see.


Oh! oh! I better bookmark it and look at them when I have thoses glasses.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2015)

Where can you get anaglyphic glasses? I got a couple of them by buying a children's 3D book


----------



## Reloaded (Feb 24, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nice high zoom images. The moon shot is great, airplane shots need some clouds or something to add drama.
> 
> What cam and lens are you using?
> 
> In other news i just crashed my HDD and lost all pics i shot last year



*Canon PowerShot SX110 IS*


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Where can you get anaglyphic glasses?


PVR cinemas


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2015)

Those are not anaglyphic.


----------



## nac (Feb 24, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Those are not anaglyphic.


NO??? I thought 3d glasses are called anaglyphs. My mistake then...


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

there are many types of stereoscopic (3D) glasses. Shutter and Polarised are commonly used in movies. Anaglyphic is used for print media and is a little outdated for movies.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 25, 2015)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8680/16437672317_ef68db4afd_c.jpg


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2015)

Gen, Mobile camera? Different than usual.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2015)

wow good colours


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks,   Not mobile, the same old s110.  Just different pp this time,  also added a bit of grain.


----------



## chitvan (Feb 26, 2015)

Sunset


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2015)

nice one chitvan 

@gen I am not sure if I liked your pic of not  cant decide 
the sunlight effect is nice..childrens going to park is also good ...but overall quality I dint like


----------



## chitvan (Feb 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> nice one chitvan



Thanks.. It's capture by my Moto G with Google camera app.


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2015)

chitvan said:


> Sunset


It's better if you upload in image hosting site and share the link here. All I see is just a "dot". I think there is a problem with uploading directly here. It was the same with angie's upload, first I couldn't see it. After a day, I could see the image.


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 27, 2015)

Mount. First (Grindelwald) by Kapil Juvale on 500px


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2015)

kjuvale said:


> *drscdn.500px.org/photo/100231509/m=900/e71d52b65fad4627f955c92b599eb852


That's a nice one as always.  You need check the link format you posted.


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 27, 2015)

Thanks nac   Yeah, I always posted from Flickr, but 500px has HTML code and I forgot to convert to bbcode.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2015)

thats one awesome shot kapil...how many pic did you attach


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

I finally gave the two lens macro shot a try ... turned out pretty decent 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8562/16462674397_85ec5281c3_c.jpgIn the details by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

Will need to improve this further. It seems that very high shutter speed is required to combat motion blur and it requires a lot of light


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys, what do you think about these?

*i.imgur.com/R1gDaZuh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/wmu171Yh.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 1, 2015)

Harshil .. the second one is really good ... the light, the positioning and the dark background all add up very well


----------



## nac (Mar 1, 2015)

Harshil, Yeah, second one looks kinda artsy. 

Shot some months ago, I like this photograph. First time trying to post from flickr.  Pretty much as-is photograph. Tried to do some PP, I don't know... original is better than my edited version.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8623/16674087732_a293920216_o.jpgIMG_4507 by Surauna, on Flickr


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

^^Nice click man.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 1, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]...  Thats a very good click


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 1, 2015)

This one is nice nac


----------



## kevz22 (Mar 1, 2015)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3938/15712911301_4371e34a2b_b.jpgThe lizard. by russel_kevin, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7559/15712904161_ee5bba8155_b.jpgIncense stick! by russel_kevin, on Flickr

Shot with the Mi3.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2015)

Recently visited , Bharatpur bird Sanctuary. And then I realised how weak the 300mm lenses are.
I saw people with 600mm mounted on top of full frames struggling to get a frame filled shot.

Then there were the firangis with 800mm Canon f5.6. Damn they look even bigger than bazookas.
He said that a new one costs whooping 14000$USD !!!!

Wildlife photography is very expensive!!!


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks guys 

Hrishi, All the more reason to go for a bridge cam 
Did you click any of those photographers when working with their gears?

I guess those firangis are not hobbyist


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 2, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Nice pic [MENTION=115416]kevz22[/MENTION]  - I like the first one.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

If you want to enjoy photography you need to shell out a lot or else just enjoy with ever you have.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice sunset [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

Posting after a while 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8568/16691907591_f33b3c98e2_c.jpgKid on Seesaw by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 2, 2015)

nac said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Hrishi, All the more reason to go for a bridge cam
> Did you click any of those photographers when working with their gears?
> ...


I agree about the bridge cam . But I have never used one so IDK about their utility for bird watching compared with 300mm on APS-C.

I didn't take a shot of them. I was more of less trying to hide my camera instead. 

I am sure they were professionals.


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> Kid on Seesaw


I was thinking about you few days ago when working on a photograph and I even mentioned it. Boy oh oy! here you're posting your work and starting a thread 
You got a nice picture there...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 2, 2015)

Hrishi I have seen and touched 500mm and 600 f4 and it need a car to carry them..its a show off...that guy have no clue how to use it properly   ....huff too big ...and for us lens on full frame is not worth...cropped sensor is good for birding.


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> I didn't take a shot of them. I was more of less trying to hide my camera instead.


 May be it wasn't that noticeable among their bazookas 

- - - Updated - - -



Gen.Libeb said:


> Nice pic .


Thank you, Gen


$hadow said:


> If you want to enjoy photography you need to shell out a lot or else just enjoy with ever you have.


Yeah, but it's not everyone's cup of tea esp. hobbyist.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 2, 2015)

Hardly patient enough to capture any birds ... did get one of those metal birds though with my 70-200 mm  

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8665/16670026616_14b0eabb38_c.jpgOne with the heavens by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> One with the heavens


Wow!!! That's a good one. 

- - - Updated - - -

Not every bird photograph has to fill the frame, right?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2015)

nac said:


> Wow!!! That's a good one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not every bird photograph has to fill the frame, right?


Not all all.!

- - - Updated - - -

Here's mine from the trip to Bird Sanctuary at Bharatpur.
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8625/16694794311_d2e52d3470_b.jpgSolitude &amp; Wilderness ! - The Mystery of Life &amp; Death. by sharma.hrishikesh, on Flickr.

This is recommended in full screen view.!


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice shots nac, prashant and rhishi (last one is awesome). Izzikio metal bird shot is cool 

Here is one of my first tries to photograph damsefly:



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/90134461/m=900/b9873390067c80cf47a4ddc5e3b781bf
  helicopter damselflies by Kapil Juvale on 500px


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Solitude &amp; Wilderness ! - The Mystery of Life &amp; Death.


It's a good one, just that when I seeing it on a full screen it's apparent that...
It's lacking sharpness for the landscape. See what you did miss in this and try to do it better next time.

- - - Updated - - -



kjuvale said:


> Nice shots nac, prashant and rhishi (last one is awesome). Izzikio metal bird shot is cool
> helicopter damselflies[/URL]


Thank you 

Nice bokeh, nice colours but focus? Too tough to lock the focus on this little guy, I guess.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 3, 2015)

kjuvale said:


> Nice shots nac, prashant and rhishi (last one is awesome). Izzikio metal bird shot is cool
> 
> Here is one of my first tries to photograph damsefly:
> 
> ...



can you post a wallpaper version here
I dont want to pay 50$ for a wallpaper that is not even full HD cause that would be just lame


----------



## $hadow (Mar 3, 2015)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] great pics man.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice images Amlan and Kjuvale

Hrishi lovely composition


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2015)

nac said:


> It's a good one, just that when I seeing it on a full screen it's apparent that...
> It's lacking sharpness for the landscape. See what you did miss in this and try to do it better next time.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Thanks Nac. Actually I didnt had a tripod at the moment when I was clicking the picture .
Besides that , I took care of everything else mentioned. Specially the aperture of f/11.

On a side note , I have numerous pictures and raw of this scenery with higher levels of sharpness. It's just that I loved this one due to the vignetting around the edges.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2015)

kjuvale said:


> Nice shots nac, prashant and rhishi (last one is awesome). Izzikio metal bird shot is cool
> 
> Here is one of my first tries to photograph damsefly:
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
That must be difficult to lock on. Good picture. DOF is nice.


$hadow said:


> [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] great pics man.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 3, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> Nice images Amlan and Kjuvale
> 
> Hrishi lovely composition


Thanks Prashant.


----------



## nac (Mar 3, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Thanks Nac. Actually I didnt had a tripod at the moment when I was clicking the picture .
> Besides that , I took care of everything else mentioned. Specially the aperture of f/11.


It is good... But you know it will be on whole another level if there is corner to corner sharpness like the pictures you see in that link. And esp. when you get it from a camera like A58, wonderful dynamic range and all... It would be stunning, I believe.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2015)

OK I don't even have a photography hobby but captured this *by mistake* from my point and shoot and thought it looked good so posting here  

*i.imgur.com/WJvU8nB.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2015)

A try with sunlight ...

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8617/16103722534_3413bf3521_c.jpgsun ray by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2015)

[MENTION=129451]aditya[/MENTION] thats a great shot
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] you got some really good colors even when shooting against the light


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2015)

yes amlan...but since the aperture was soo small I couldnnt blur other BG details


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 6, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> OK I don't even have a photography hobby but captured this *by mistake* from my point and shoot and thought it looked good so posting here
> 
> *i.imgur.com/WJvU8nB.jpg


Good shot. 


sujoyp said:


> A try with sunlight ...
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8617/16103722534_3413bf3521_c.jpgsun ray by sujoyp, on Flickr


The blur is pretty nice 
 Even at f/20.
Also the colors came out pretty nice 
 Even against sunlight.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 6, 2015)

Nice pic sujoy.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks hrishi and nikku


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2015)

I just made some weather sealing (and anti color) jugaad for my cam for holi

*i.imgur.com/SpvstpW.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2015)

LOL nice DIY


----------



## quan chi (Mar 8, 2015)

Some lovely pictures there.
lol @ Iizzikio_rage


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2015)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7284/16744442995_1770b80250_b.jpgDSC_7277 by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8666/16558345229_3139beb63b_c.jpgDSC_7276 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Mar 8, 2015)

nice one [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 8, 2015)

@nice pics sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] and prashant


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice pics [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] bro


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2015)

thanks [MENTION=129348]shadow[/MENTION]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 8, 2015)

Sujoy, looks like your birding has started again. So did you find a place in mumbai for this? 

Awesome shots


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2015)

thanks amlan, I came to nagpur soo shot these ...I am not keeping my 150-500 in mumbai...no use there


----------



## quan chi (Mar 9, 2015)

Sujoy I liked your second pic I think its a bit better than the first pic.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2015)

thanks [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] ...you are right...even I liked 2nd more


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2015)

How is this pic? Took it in college

*i.imgur.com/7Qexp0u.jpg


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2015)

Nice work Suojy and Harshil.

Amlan, Where are the Holi photographs???


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 9, 2015)

nice pics Sujoy, especially last one is very sharp and in focus

here is one from me:

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/101242275/m=900/5e3dd84dee112d5729554a13163d05a9Neuschwanstein castle, Schwangau by Kapil Juvale on 500px


----------



## nac (Mar 9, 2015)

kjuvale said:


> Neuschwanstein castle, Schwangau[/URL]


Wonderful click. Just colours/PP is little different than usual...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 9, 2015)

kjuvale said:


> nice pics Sujoy, especially last one is very sharp and in focus
> 
> here is one from me:
> 
> *drscdn.500px.org/photo/101242275/m=900/5e3dd84dee112d5729554a13163d05a9Neuschwanstein castle, Schwangau by Kapil Juvale on 500px


That's a very good pic , there. I like the colors as well. They show up quite well on my monitor.
The place also seems pretty awesome !


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2015)

nice pic harshil
 [MENTION=133614]kapil[/MENTION]...beautiful pic..there is too much green hue on background...why is that?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 10, 2015)

[MENTION=133614]kapil[/MENTION],lovely shot. One question, how are you sharing from 500px? I can't seem to find where it gives bb code


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks all


sujoyp said:


> nice pic harshil
> @kapil ...beautiful pic..there is too much green hue on background...why is that?


Sujoy, it could be due to calibration of monitor I used for editing this photo. I will check on other computer.



izzikio_rage said:


> @kapil,lovely shot. One question, how are you sharing from 500px? I can't seem to find where it gives bb code



Yeah, I also had problem posting photos from 500px, You can convert HTML code from 500px to bb code and then use it here 

this works quite well:  HTML To BB Code Converter


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't have high end cameras like you guys but use my mobile camera to capture some pics when get time
Here are a few

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15280&d=1426068320

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15281&d=1426068355

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15282&d=1426068412

Phone - Lg G2. Mode - Intelligent Auto


----------



## lywyre (Mar 11, 2015)

^ Attachments does not load in PCs, only mobiles I guess.


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 11, 2015)

lywyre said:


> ^ Attachments does not load in PCs, only mobiles I guess.


I have added them in img tags in body. Visible to me on mobile & pc as well


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 11, 2015)

[MENTION=933]kjuvale[/MENTION]... nice image. Colours look like it was taken from a film camera
 [MENTION=265475]anikkket[/MENTION] like your 2nd shot


----------



## nac (Mar 11, 2015)

anikkket said:


> I don't have high end cameras like you guys but use my mobile camera to capture some pics when get time
> Phone - Lg G2. Mode - Intelligent Auto


Many don't have high end cameras...
Learn to compose little better and do some PP, it will look much better if not as good as "high end cameras"
I am hijacking this post to this thread


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 12, 2015)

kjuvale said:


> nice pics Sujoy, especially last one is very sharp and in focus
> 
> here is one from me:
> 
> *drscdn.500px.org/photo/101242275/m=900/5e3dd84dee112d5729554a13163d05a9Neuschwanstein castle, Schwangau by Kapil Juvale on 500px


I just saw a similar pic here *plus.google.com/100359928590641502187/posts/eLzJySaiFaQ


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Many don't have high end cameras...
> Learn to compose little better and do some PP, it will look much better if not as good as "high end cameras"
> I am hijacking this post to this thread


Here i tried a little bit of pp
*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcord...l-step-getting-awesome-click-post2208926.html


----------



## Anorion (Mar 15, 2015)

guys in mumbai
there is a metro photo contest with 50k top prize for dSLR category, 25k for p&s and 10k for mobile
Majhi Metro - Photography Contest | Mumbai Metro | Reliance Metro | Mumbai Metro One Initiative
so far the best entries are in the mobile category


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 15, 2015)

Which of the three looks the best? These are merged HDR composed from 7 shots with different exposures. All captured from Moto g.

*i.imgur.com/6oBdTz6.jpg

*i.imgur.com/QVvti3d.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1GAYrkZ.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

BTW the pic is of air bubbles formed in steel glass filled with water.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 15, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]...this is awesome work
I would say 1st one is the best ....3rd is great but that glass like effect on it is distracting


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 15, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]...this is awesome work
> I would say 1st one is the best ....3rd is great but that glass like effect on it is distracting


Agree


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

Ooh man Awesome work [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] bro.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 15, 2015)

Looks very cool...  Love the idea


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL ...this is awesome work
> I would say 1st one is the best ....3rd is great but that glass like effect on it is distracting





anikkket said:


> Agree





$hadow said:


> Ooh man Awesome work  @harshilsharma63  bro.





izzikio_rage said:


> Looks very cool...  Love the idea



Thanks guys, didn't hoped it was this good. I later realized there was an empty spot on glass which I could have placed south on picture. Anyways, thanks 

BTW the app I used for taking multi-exposure HDR shots is Camera FV-5.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 16, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which of the three looks the best?



Great idea.  I pick the 3rd one.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 16, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]... I like the 3rd one

An attempt to recreate this iconic photograph by the Strobist *www.flickr.com/photos/davidhobby/447819702/

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8705/16804500096_a7c0250745_c.jpgSelf Portrait by marvelprash, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 16, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Which of the three looks the best? These are merged HDR composed from 7 shots with different exposures. All captured from Moto g.


Excellent work 


marvelousprashant said:


> An attempt to recreate this iconic photograph by the Strobist *www.flickr.com/photos/davidhobby/447819702/


Nice work. This guy and the guy in your avatar looks pretty much same


----------



## $hadow (Mar 16, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Thanks guys, didn't hoped it was this good. I later realized there was an empty spot on glass which I could have placed south on picture. Anyways, thanks
> 
> BTW the app I used for taking multi-exposure HDR shots is Camera FV-5.



These are powerful photography apps. If used properly the result will certainly be awesome.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 16, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> [MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]... I like the 3rd one
> 
> An attempt to recreate this iconic photograph by the Strobist *www.flickr.com/photos/davidhobby/447819702/
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8705/16804500096_a7c0250745_c.jpgSelf Portrait by marvelprash, on Flickr


Nice stuff...  Wasn't there an episode of DigitalRevTV where they explored how to  shoot this? 

Seems like you did a better job


----------



## Anorion (Mar 16, 2015)

[MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] what did you do for the lighting? 
is there a colour version?
Really like the lighting


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] 



Anorion said:


> [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] what did you do for the lighting?
> is there a colour version?
> Really like the lighting



Thanks. For lightning I used flash in slave mode triggered by popup flash on camera
Color version didn't look good, mostly because of popup flash effect on back panel of laptop


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> @HARSHIL ... I like the 3rd one
> 
> An attempt to recreate this iconic photograph by the Strobist *www.flickr.com/photos/davidhobby/447819702/
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8705/16804500096_a7c0250745_c.jpgSelf Portrait by marvelprash, on Flickr



Try centering the laptop and yourself horizontally in the frame and it will certainly look better. Or better yet, crop the picture slightly horizontally.

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> These are powerful photography apps. If used properly the result will certainly be awesome.



Yeah, camera FV-5 is really awesome. There is also one called "manual camera" for use with devices supporting lollipop's new camera API.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 16, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nice stuff...  Wasn't there an episode of DigitalRevTV where they explored how to  shoot this?
> 
> Seems like you did a better job



Yes. I came across the original one through that video only
Things I missed
1.) Wireless trigger
2.) Props like cold drink cans on table
3.) A laptop with matte screen - acts as a better diffuser for flash


----------



## $hadow (Mar 17, 2015)

Give open camera a shot [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2015)

Good work prashant ...Flash is an important component of lightning ...play with that


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 18, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] very nice pic. i love the last shot. good details captured. 
 [MENTION=117627]marvelousprashant[/MENTION] that is an epic shot. very very well done.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2015)

some time ago there was discussion on composition
this covers all the important rules in 3 minutes with great examples


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> some time ago there was discussion on composition
> this covers all the important rules in 3 minutes with great examples


Thanks for the link, Anu. *fc03.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/190/6/8/Thank_You_Very_Much_Sign_by_Mirz123.gif


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 20, 2015)

Another picture taken on the way to college

*i.imgur.com/2Tz6mzRh.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

After some attempts got the stars right atleast...edited and unedited version

*i.imgur.com/1LaBUM9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/d8zlI6W.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2015)

Good one harshil

Nomad thats a great pic..I could never get soo many stars


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks sujoy. The sky is clear and I live far away from the city. That helps


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2015)

great pics [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]. But that 2nd pic has some exposure problem or that house went on fire


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

Actually the second pic is the unedited version. There was too much light in that house. And to get the stars I had to bump up the exposure. The first pic is edited one with low exposure on the house. A version of the second one.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 20, 2015)

Awesome shot...  So is this one long exposure or have you stacked images


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 20, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Awesome shot...  So is this one long exposure or have you stacked images


This is a stacked image. (Total 90 shots)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Actually the second pic is the unedited version. There was too much light in that house. And to get the stars I had to bump up the exposure. The first pic is edited one with low exposure on the house. A version of the second one.



Yeah the second one look just awesome. Good work man


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 21, 2015)

Guys, finally I have decided to get myself a dSLR. Now which one in the budget is a headache. I'd like suggestions from you guys, and what better than in the photography thread itself? Earlier I was looking at the Canon EOS 600D and then the 700D, but while trying to make a final decision, I'm now confused as Nikon's offerings appear to give a better bang for the buck. Here I'm talking about the D5200 and D5300. The 600D and the D5200 with 18-55mm kit lens are available around 33-34K on FK, while 700D and D5300 with the same 18-55mm kit lens are available at 42-46K. Comparing both, the 600D and 700D and the D5200 and D5300 there doesn't seem to be much of a difference, in both brands' newest offering, barring a few things, like touch screen in 700D vs none in other three, onboard GPS and WiFi in D5300 vs none in any of the three.

The deciding factor for me were the marginally larger sensors on the Nikon cameras, more AutoFocus points, and better image quality, a number of camera comparision sites say, Nikon ones have. Though, since the beginning I have been inclined towards Canon, but these advantages of Nikon's cameras are swaying me away from Canon's offerings.

I would like suggestions from you guys as to which one I should go for? I'll be buying from FK, in around a month's time. As far as photography is concerned, I haven't done much except close-ups of flowers and plants I grow in my garden, as cellphone cameras don't give you much room for other kind of photography, or atleast that I feel. Though, occasionally, I do take shots of sunsets and other things, but having been restricted by cellphone cameras, I never had much of an opportunity to explore other areas. As far as lenses are concerned, for now, I'll settle down with the general purpose kit lens, and might look for something else when I feel the need for them, as for now, my priority would be to get hold of the dozens of manual controls and options dSLR's offer (as I'm moving to dSLR straight from Cellphone cameras). In case you still haven't got the idea of my budget, I'll prefer keeping it below 40K, though, can try stretching it for D5300, to about 45-46K, given I see the benefits. GPS and WiFi are not at all mandatory, as these are anyways going to drain away precious battery life.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 21, 2015)

Get D5200. Spend the extra on lens or flash


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 21, 2015)

Just to add to your confusion .. you also have an option of going for the mirrorless variety of camera's. As for canon vs nikon, that's a centuries old debate and as per me you'll be fine with whichever you choose. I would suggest that you go for the 5200 and then spend the rest of the cash on another lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 21, 2015)

I like the overall feel of D5200 but reduction of buttons as compared to canon 700D is what I didnt like.  but D5200 is economical and you can save money to get next lens.
If you want to get mirrorless..jump on that wagon right now..


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah the second one look just awesome. Good work man


Thanks man .


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 22, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Guys, finally I have decided to get myself a dSLR. Now which one in the budget is a headache. I'd like suggestions from you guys, and what better than in the photography thread itself? Earlier I was looking at the Canon EOS 600D and then the 700D, but while trying to make a final decision, I'm now confused as Nikon's offerings appear to give a better bang for the buck. Here I'm talking about the D5200 and D5300. The 600D and the D5200 with 18-55mm kit lens are available around 33-34K on FK, while 700D and D5300 with the same 18-55mm kit lens are available at 42-46K. Comparing both, the 600D and 700D and the D5200 and D5300 there doesn't seem to be much of a difference, in both brands' newest offering, barring a few things, like touch screen in 700D vs none in other three, onboard GPS and WiFi in D5300 vs none in any of the three.
> 
> The deciding factor for me were the marginally larger sensors on the Nikon cameras, more AutoFocus points, and better image quality, a number of camera comparision sites say, Nikon ones have. Though, since the beginning I have been inclined towards Canon, but these advantages of Nikon's cameras are swaying me away from Canon's offerings.
> 
> I would like suggestions from you guys as to which one I should go for? I'll be buying from FK, in around a month's time. As far as photography is concerned, I haven't done much except close-ups of flowers and plants I grow in my garden, as cellphone cameras don't give you much room for other kind of photography, or atleast that I feel. Though, occasionally, I do take shots of sunsets and other things, but having been restricted by cellphone cameras, I never had much of an opportunity to explore other areas. As far as lenses are concerned, for now, I'll settle down with the general purpose kit lens, and might look for something else when I feel the need for them, as for now, my priority would be to get hold of the dozens of manual controls and options dSLR's offer (as I'm moving to dSLR straight from Cellphone cameras). In case you still haven't got the idea of my budget, I'll prefer keeping it below 40K, though, can try stretching it for D5300, to about 45-46K, given I see the benefits. GPS and WiFi are not at all mandatory, as these are anyways going to drain away precious battery life.


I can't comment on the canon offerings but take it from a D5200 owner, that camera is a beauty. Controls simplified image quality real good and feels sturdy in the hand. 

When buying from Flipkart make sure to check warranty issues. As Nikon has repeatedly saying Flipkart is not an authorised dealer. I got mine from Flipkart and I have warranty, but the Service center guys said there were cases when some cameras bought from Flipkart did not have their serial numbers in Nikon system and they were not covered under warranty.

If you decide to go with Nikon go with 5200 and not 5300. Invest the extra cash in a prime/teleporto lens according to your photo habits and a good tripod


----------



## $hadow (Mar 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I like the overall feel of D5200 but reduction of buttons as compared to canon 700D is what I didnt like.  but D5200 is economical and you can save money to get next lens.
> If you want to get mirrorless..jump on that wagon right now..



Didn't they introduced a new 5000 series DSLR with touch screen panel?


----------



## CyberKID (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks Prashant, Amlan, Sujoy, Nomad47. Thanks for your suggestions guys. For now, I'm staying away from mirrorless ones, not even considering them, not because I have something against those, but because I don't know almost anything about those. As for the lens suggestions, for now, I'll get myself the cam, and a tripod. Let's think about the lenses sometime later.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 23, 2015)

Just a simple photo clicked from the window of a moving vehicle. (Used a mobile)
*s14.postimg.org/ua31c5xoh/WP_20150321_019.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2015)

quan chi, your mobile gives some really amazing colors ... love the pinks and oranges 

I shot the moon today, the ISO is quite high so that I could shoot with a non stabilized lens at a good shutter speed 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7646/16905063662_42e5ae378e_c.jpgSailor's moon by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 26, 2015)

Guys, 
I'm completely an amateur when it comes to photography, I just bought D5200 after going through a lot of reviews n videos. Still learning the basic things about aperture n shutter speeds. So here comes my 1st set of work. take a look n let me know if I'm doing fair enough job on my D5200
*www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152824088496376.1073741829.532491375&type=1&l=005daf2904


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2015)

prateek_san said:


> Guys,
> I'm completely an amateur when it comes to photography, I just bought D5200 after going through a lot of reviews n videos. Still learning the basic things about aperture n shutter speeds. So here comes my 1st set of work. take a look n let me know if I'm doing fair enough job on my D5200
> *www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152824088496376.1073741829.532491375&type=1&l=005daf2904



- It doesn't look like it was taken with a DSLR. No offense... probably fb screwed the quality, I don't know.
- Choose a better subject. 

Better post the bbcode link here, like this... 

*scontent-sin.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/p480x480/11024607_10152824088681376_5004774014010448113_n.jpg?oh=5515275dc606121049651a1ccc834c26&oe=5571F7D7

And top of that fb remove the exif from the files. So better use some other image hosting site like flickr or something.


----------



## prateek_san (Mar 26, 2015)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7597/16936590365_1d663e9309_s.jpgDSC_0156 by Prateek10, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8691/16935593791_bc7b3936aa_s.jpgDSC_0158 by Prateek10, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Amlan. The moon click is good but according to me some more details would have made it better.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2015)

Prateek, upload on flickr, there is a option to share the photo on the right bottom corner of the photo page (where the photo is opened). Select BB code there and just paste here. That way we can read your EXIF and give you much better feedback and advise


----------



## quan chi (Mar 29, 2015)

*s2.postimg.org/h3klkvzfd/WP_20150328_042.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 29, 2015)

quan chi...pic is good but cables are distracting...try to go that side of cable and click


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> quan chi...pic is good but cables are distracting...try to go that side of cable and click


Looks good with cables as well  
Nice click


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 29, 2015)

@quanchi... nice. Which place?


----------



## quan chi (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. Well it was taken again from a moving vehicle. The place is maharashtra.NH8 highway. India's longest highway. [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] hope now you can understood why I couldn't move beyond those cables. Btw that would be around 1/2 km away from where I took the picture.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] I can understand the limitation...just telling what more can be done


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys, I just placed the order for the Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 1, 2015)

^^And you can surely add more lenses in the future.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 2, 2015)

*s13.postimg.org/qk8lf091z/WP_20150402_026.jpg
*s13.postimg.org/kgr0v3is7/WP_20150402_031.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2015)

quan chi the 1st pic looks roo unreal like a animated one...superb


----------



## quan chi (Apr 2, 2015)

^^Thanks sujoy. (All these pics were taken with a mobile).


----------



## $hadow (Apr 3, 2015)

quan chi said:


> ^^Thanks sujoy. (All these pics were taken with a mobile).



Dude 1st pic is really awesome. Which mobile BTW?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2015)

^^Thanks. Lumia 720. It was lying idle for a bit more than a year. I prefer camera mostly but since I am traveling more this year taking camera everywhere is not possible. Thus thought of trying this instead.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 3, 2015)

First pic is awesome,  where is that place, what is it ?


----------



## quan chi (Apr 3, 2015)

Its Transport bhavan in D&NH.


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 3, 2015)

Moving up to a dSLR. Posting here my regular subjects. The learning curve is far more than what I expected. I will need to learn a lot before proper dSLR level shots start coming by and the subjects change. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7641/16995460046_6869918016_z.jpg
DSC_0178 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7621/16833924940_f055d624d5_z.jpg
DSC_0166 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 3, 2015)

Awesome pics quan chi

CyberKid : welcome to the DSLR world. It's hard for the first few photoshoots but then you'll start wondering how you survived without this. Keep posting. Btw start with some low light shots or sunset shots (in raw) that will give you a clear idea of how awesome a DSLR is


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2015)

cyberkid ...learn to manage light...flash from front will damage more then give clarity


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 4, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Moving up to a dSLR. Posting here my regular subjects. The learning curve is far more than what I expected. I will need to learn a lot before proper dSLR level shots start coming by and the subjects change.



Congrats on the purchase  
Remember, the DSLR pics are a lot about silent behind the scene post-processing as they are about the camera. The camera produces an image thats detailed enough to be processed, and the post processing is what gives it the punch 

That being said, there is definitely the need to get the basics of focus, exposure and framing decently well.

Directed comments:
Pic 1 : no clear subject - nothing truly in focus. 
Pic 2 : Dull subject. Clutter in the form of background leaves

Both pics are hurt by the use of flash, as Sujoy already indicated.


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the honest feedback and suggestions guys.
I understand there are a lot of things to learn. Since the photographs were shot in night, with no other source of light, I had to use flash. More than that, I am still figuring a lot of things, including how to turn off flash, in case the camera decides it needs it. 
Thanks Pranav, I realised that the first one didn't have a proper focus, as Autofocus wasn't properly focusing one particular subject. Just today, I learnt the use of the focus ring while focusing manually. Will keep posting for your feedback to help me improve.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 4, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Thanks for the honest feedback and suggestions guys.
> I understand there are a lot of things to learn. Since the photographs were shot in night, with no other source of light, I had to use flash. More than that, I am still figuring a lot of things, including how to turn off flash, in case the camera decides it needs it.
> Thanks Pranav, I realised that the first one didn't have a proper focus, as Autofocus wasn't properly focusing one particular subject. Just today, I learnt the use of the focus ring while focusing manually. Will keep posting for your feedback to help me improve.




Here is a trick that might help you with manual focus. It works on my 600D, so I'm assuming that it works on your D5200 as well. 

If you listen carefully there is always a small-beep when the camera locks focus when in auto mode as you half press the shutter button. If you observe through the optical viewfinder, you'll see that all the focus-points that the camera thinks are in focus will light up red momentarily along with the beep.

Now try this - put the camera in manual-focus mode (its a switch on the lens), and move around the focus-ring while half-pressing the shutter button - you'll hear the same beep and and see the same lighting up of the points (1 point or many) in focus. Thats how you can know you are really in focus when using manual mode on really tricky subjects or small subjects where your eye cant say 100% confidently if you are in focus.

To pull it off, you'll have to move the camera such that one of the focus points in the viewfinder (those little square boxes that are scattered all over the viewfinder view) to lie over the part of the subject that you want to keep in focus. 

Hope that helps


----------



## CyberKID (Apr 5, 2015)

pranav0091 said:


> Here is a trick that might help you with manual focus. It works on my 600D, so I'm assuming that it works on your D5200 as well.
> 
> If you listen carefully there is always a small-beep when the camera locks focus when in auto mode as you half press the shutter button. If you observe through the optical viewfinder, you'll see that all the focus-points that the camera thinks are in focus will light up red momentarily along with the beep.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that tip, Pranav. It helps getting such helpful tips from experienced people like you. I'll try this one out and will let you know.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2015)

Some pics I shot yesterday

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8705/16416905004_0a34d30eba_c.jpgCST,Mumbai by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8723/17037896512_d34767ea6d_c.jpgSumbai at Sunset by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7662/16419200643_fe07675211_z.jpgTridev by sujoyp, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8729/17013367816_3f0d4af711_z.jpgold carving by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 5, 2015)

CST pic is very nice


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2015)

thanks prashant  elephanta pics r very general but i have no idea what special i could have shot there


----------



## quan chi (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry sujoy but all these looks very generic.(I am being honest. Thats what I feel Please don't take any offence. ) Doesn't looks like you clicked them. From a person like you the expectations are a bit high.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 5, 2015)

Sujoy, you finally started exploring mumbai...  Great shots


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]  I can understand 

yes amlan...but my next plans are in may...a goa trip and a ladakh trip ..yey


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Mobile camera photography


First one is excellent 


CyberKID said:


> Moving up to a dSLR. Posting here my regular subjects. The learning curve is far more than what I expected. I will need to learn a lot before proper dSLR level shots start coming by and the subjects change.


Same subject but now with DSLR 
- Use flash diffuser.
- DSLR do well in low light, so don't worry about pushing ISO high.

Hoping to see some good plant and flower photography from you. 



sujoyp said:


> Some pics I shot yesterday


Colour is good in CST but something more could have been done to make it a keeper...


----------



## criztle (Apr 5, 2015)

Some of my Recent Clicks
Location: My Garden


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8790/16857450349_9d6ac455d1_k.jpg 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7644/16856163180_2f7ea9ebba_k.jpg 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7630/16856187060_8009fca2e1_k.jpg 

Criztle, on Flickr

Taken from A "DSLR on loan"

Do check out my website: Ritu Rajkumari *Photography - Welcome

All feedbacks are welcomed


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 5, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] :  A little underwhelming coming from you 
Get a CPL and a lens that doesnt have a rotating front element if you are going to Ladakh

   [MENTION=89408]criztle[/MENTION] : The second and third pics are good, while your webpage has a few rather nice ones. Many of those pics, they can look considerably better, if you invest in a little post processing - even picasa should be sufficient. Stuff like trimming out excess, horizontal horizons and kicking up the saturation a bit - stuff like that. Post processing, I keep harping every 10 posts, can make a good pic great and a bad pic usable. Invest in it.



Visited Bannerghatta recently -bad time to visit, everything being dry, but then atleast the butterflies had a little mercy on me 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7603/16969654815_f88cab38e8_c.jpgbutterfly_4_only_cropped by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8720/16781950368_80bf27bd7a_c.jpgbutterfly_5_1 by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8705/16782163190_b79ceed605_c.jpgbutterfly_1 by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7611/16349445363_58f8582bf4_c.jpgflowers_2 by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8697/16943725266_8c9dc97b63_c.jpgbutterfly_3 by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7632/16347340534_23beebec1a_c.jpgbirdie_1 by pranav0091, on Flickr



Album at *www.flickr.com/photos/91328332@N07/sets/72157651630810621


----------



## criztle (Apr 5, 2015)

[MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION] Thanks for the advice. I will keep in mind and the butterflies look so great!


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2015)

criztle said:


> [MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION] Thanks for the advice. I will keep in mind and the butterflies look so great!



Thanks 

I took the liberty of lightly editing a couple of your pics, in line with my comments above. Hope you dont mind.. Hardly took more than 5 minutes, both of them put together - its so simple, that everyone should do it 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8701/16856843618_0c4f422753_c.jpg17042643802_6d996a14b2_o by pranav0091, on Flickr


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7680/16424463753_998851f50b_c.jpg16856187060_c87011d0bb_o by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 6, 2015)

pranav0091 said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8701/16856843618_0c4f422753_c.jpg17042643802_6d996a14b2_o by pranav0091, on Flickr



Original Crysis ?


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Original Crysis ?



I'll be honest, reminded me of crysis too  
Must be the sharp-green foliage.


----------



## criztle (Apr 6, 2015)

[MENTION=119687]pranav0091[/MENTION] Yeah I can really see the difference. Thanks. Will do some post processing


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2015)

[MENTION=89408]criztle[/MENTION] your 3rd one is nice...I like soft colors of that pic 

 [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] I have CPL ...donno how to use it effectively.
out of your pics composition of common tiger is correct...others composition is not good..colors are good 
1st one butterfly is out of focus


----------



## nac (Apr 6, 2015)

*Lunar Eclipse* - Apr '15

About two min interval for about 15 minutes long. 7 images stacked and PPed...

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/lunar-ecl-tilt_zpseejn0zyh.jpg

SX130 | f/5.6 | 1/13 sec | F 308mm eq. | ISO 80


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 6, 2015)

nac said:


> *Lunar Eclipse* - Apr '15
> 
> About two min interval for about 15 minutes long. 7 images stacked and PPed...
> 
> ...



Fantastic [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2015)

very nice [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=89408]criztle[/MENTION] your 3rd one is nice...I like soft colors of that pic
> 
> [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] I have CPL ...donno how to use it effectively.
> out of your pics composition of common tiger is correct...others composition is not good..colors are good
> 1st one butterfly is out of focus



Yeah, the butterflies are hard to get, and the first one was just taking off as i was clicking the pic. Soon enough the mass of people behind me meant that not a single butterfly was sitting down idle. 

Regarding framing, can you elaborate taking the worst offender according to you ? 
I should be able to re-frame pretty much all of them except a couple of the butterflies - I was using a 18-55, so most of those pics are cropped manually... which also explains the rather poor IQ.





nac said:


> *Lunar Eclipse* - Apr '15
> 
> About two min interval for about 15 minutes long. 7 images stacked and PPed...
> 
> ...



Great shot there


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 6, 2015)

After following this thread for a while, I think little constructive criticism won't hurt. 

This are old ones, since my camera is out of service and I have switched to cell temporarily. 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7543/15658150664_350bdecd79_z.jpg342-NZ1-7.1-50-400-0.008/Untouched by Xerien, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7425/16447563866_8bfe67b765_z.jpgDSC-012/Hopes and Desires by Xerien, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 


Siddhartht said:


> After following this thread for a while, I think little constructive criticism won't hurt.
> This are old ones, since my camera is out of service and I have switched to cell temporarily.


Both the photographs are nice.
I like the black and white more. I guess the monochrome variant and PP makes it look good. Good work there


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] nice shot..but didnt you get the red moon...that I saw in newspapers 
 [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] 1st is OOF and focus seems to be on flower
2nd you cut one of the part of butterfly and butterfly dont look nice without a habitat...a macro pic of butterfly is of no use...butterfly will look really good with green natural BG
parrot is really beautiful in color but its face is opposite side...
 [MENTION=285113]sidharth[/MENTION] 1st one is good...


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 6, 2015)

nac said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Both the photographs are nice.
> I like the black and white more. I guess the monochrome variant and PP makes it look good. Good work there


 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Thanks, I think monochromes help in two things; highlighting the subject and hiding imperfections. 

Here are more; (And this will effectively end the contribution from my NEX-6 on this thread, I will be making a switch to Olympus soon)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7498/16093280488_97502920d5.jpgAlmost Perfect/345-NZ1-8-39-400-0.0082 by Xerien, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3881/15376466876_70ca965a2a.jpgDSC00449NR/Hey by Xerien, on Flickr

*farm3.staticflickr.com/2941/15412718625_0a9cbba184.jpgDSC00347NR/Encrusted by Xerien, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8602/16056235896_996817a0c4.jpgDSC01478/Rays by Xerien, on Flickr


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

nice pic [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 6, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Thanks, I think monochromes help in two things; highlighting the subject and hiding imperfections.
> 
> Here are more; (And this will effectively end the contribution from my NEX-6 on this thread, I will be making a switch to Olympus soon)



Quite interestingly edited pics 




sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] nice shot..but didnt you get the red moon...that I saw in newspapers
> [MENTION=221001]Pranav[/MENTION] 1st is OOF and focus seems to be on flower
> 2nd you cut one of the part of butterfly and butterfly dont look nice without a habitat...a macro pic of butterfly is of no use...butterfly will look really good with green natural BG
> parrot is really beautiful in color but its face is opposite side...
> [MENTION=285113]sidharth[/MENTION] 1st one is good...



I'll post the original shots here 

The 1st pic focus pic, yeah wasn't able to get the camera to focus on the butterfly on time to get it, before it flew off. 

The second pic, its actually on a poor-green poster on a dusty wall. Wasnt able to get any colorful background on it   


Here are the sources and the the finals (feel free to tinker with them if you want - I will provide RAW for some pics if anyone's interested) :-

Original shot (RAW) :-
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7719/16869265380_b67fb1d306.jpg37_tiger by pranav0091, on Flickr

Final cut :-
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7640/16347084914_aba4a47c71.jpgtiger_1 by pranav0091, on Flickr


Original shot (RAW) :-
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7600/16869240550_87edce027c.jpg73 by pranav0091, on Flickr

Final cut:-
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8720/16781950368_80bf27bd7a.jpgbutterfly_5_1 by pranav0091, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2015)

Tiger is looking good...but dont you got any shot of tiger looking towards you...it would be better

you have improved the butterfly shot a lot from original...but still a leaf or flower would look better


----------



## nac (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks guys...



Siddhartht said:


> I think monochromes help in two things; highlighting the subject and hiding imperfections.
> *Encrusted*


Yeah, I have done it few time to hide the imperfection 

Would you mind telling how the lighting was done for "encrusted". Though the other are similar to this one, but for this the light seems like lit inside the flower. It's the lighting, right? or is it PP? 



sujoyp said:


> @nac  nice shot..but didnt you get the red moon...that I saw in newspapers


That's the reddest I got.  I was arguing with my friends all day that we can't see this eclipse from India. It's happening during day time.. So I wasn't planning to take this photograph. May be it was little more red when it was in horizon. It was already 7 when we saw the moon and still I was saying that it's not eclipse, it could be clouds  It took 15-20 min to reach home and grab our camera. And by the time we shoot, it moved well above the horizon.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 7, 2015)

nac said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I have done it few time to hide the imperfection
> ...




A tricky question to answer. The shot was taken at evening with with bounce flash to completely darken the background in question(the ceiling partially helped in this). Second, the inherent color of flower helped me too. Whereas the outer part had a really dark shade, inner part was extremely light and reflective and accepted flash without much trouble. This extreme difference in gradient helped me to create a "glowing" look.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 8, 2015)

Not getting much time to do shoots on the new camera, but still managing to capture occasional ones
**farm9.staticflickr.com/8811/16447076014_d1b46e2059_c.jpgedited_DSC_0192 by Prateek10, on Flickr*


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> A tricky question to answer. The shot was taken at evening with with bounce flash to completely darken the background in question(the ceiling partially helped in this). Second, the inherent color of flower helped me too. Whereas the outer part had a really dark shade, inner part was extremely light and reflective and accepted flash without much trouble. This extreme difference in gradient helped me to create a "glowing" look.


Wow!!! Thank you. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 8, 2015)

Took this casual pic today

*i.imgur.com/ht6hTKd.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Apr 8, 2015)

Nac good shot & composition. 
Siddharth the last b&w pics are good.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] I liked the dual compo ...Advertisement style pic


----------



## nac (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you Quanchi 


harshilsharma63 said:


> Took this casual pic today


I like this one... Super


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 8, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION], Thanks.
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], you are welcome.
 [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION], A great click!!

I guess I can attribute all of my images to nature. At most, I remove selective channels while converting to monochrome. 
I can't say that I do same with my "color" pictures. They have fair amount of post processing, ranging from manual curve adjustment to multiple layer editing. (And sometimes VSCO film filters for lightroom, and when I am feeling lazy, a filter from Flickr mobile app xD)

This one, well includes a filter and some channel adjustment. 
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3931/15378209536_6863c4b9cd.jpgDSC01699NR/Antiquated by Xerien, on Flickr


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL  I liked the dual compo ...Advertisement style pic



Yeah, it's giving a nice look to the image. Thanks


----------



## quan chi (Apr 11, 2015)

*s30.postimg.org/8cxecn7b5/WP_20150411_003.jpg
*s30.postimg.org/jqjxnuhtt/WP_20150411_010.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 12, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *s30.postimg.org/8cxecn7b5/WP_20150411_003.jpg
> *s30.postimg.org/jqjxnuhtt/WP_20150411_010.jpg



The second one looks really classy. 
The first one might have benefited a little with emphasis on edges and shadows, to bring the rays on foreground. Still a good click.
(Somehow, that lamp looks like a lantern....)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 12, 2015)

Good shots quanchi...sunrays came really nice ...2nd pic looks like a scene from zombie movie


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 12, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] : Nice shot, particularly the second one that looks right our of some classic western


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 12, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] - The 2nd one looks nice.

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7669/16933000709_45c6097b34_b.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks guys.  
 [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] I think something is missing from your photo to make it better.Might be a little zoom. Maybe the black shades (up & down) are overdone a bit. Though I may be wrong. wait for other's views too.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 12, 2015)

Took this a week back -

*i.imgur.com/iBPrwFVh.jpg


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2015)

^that's nice..

Here is a pic I took with my phone
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8802/16913424247_e3a95c12be_b.jpg
City


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] looks nice. Which place? Try getting a long shutter pic of this place at night. BTW the my India Gate pic is also captured from phone


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] - Why does it looks so tilted ?

  [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] -  Nice, Where is it ?  I like pics of building.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] nice pic...building is cool
 [MENTION=115487]HaRsH[/MENTION]eel ...I know due to size of the building captured from close it looks tilt..I also captured gateway of india again yesterday and it looks tilted


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 13, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @harshilsharma63  - Why does it looks so tilted ?
> 
> @kaz  -  Nice, Where is it ?  I like pics of building.





sujoyp said:


> @kaz  nice pic...building is cool
> @HaRsH eel ...I know due to size of the building captured from close it looks tilt..I also captured gateway of india again yesterday and it looks tilted



It's due to lens distortion. Objects on the very edge of the lens gets distorted. I tried to fix it but no success. Will try again.
  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] dude, its Harshil, not harsheel LMAO

- - - Updated - - -

So I managed to fix it-

*i.imgur.com/lakUcL1h.jpg


----------



## nac (Apr 13, 2015)

Siddhu, Like the second one. Is it (old picture look) the PP?  Gen, You could've very well clone out the thing in the left (dock/boat/bus) and used different crop.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 13, 2015)

Cell ::Sony Z1 Compact

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7647/17012713851_a5c3b70500.jpgNZ1C-Ray by Xerien, on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]
The place is UB City


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 13, 2015)

it seems that after all the DSLR hype .. half this group is now shooting on phones .... and getting really awesome pics


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2015)

Jalmahal

*i.imgur.com/dhZCwNX.jpg

The editing is not best. Will re-edit it


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 14, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> it seems that after all the DSLR hype .. half this group is now shooting on phones .... and getting really awesome pics



I don't know, maybe because they are becoming more and more capable ? I bet one day they will even pack one inch sensors into body. (I don't consider Panasonic DMC-CM1 as a phone.....)


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2015)

@amlan at any daytime when lights are good then mobile photography really works...but a slight challenging lightning condition will fail it (indoor,evening,night)


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

[IMG]*www.flickr.com/photos/1_8_0/17134612781/[/IMG]


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Jalmahal


Nice work there...


$hadow said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8713/17134612781_22175b7712_c.jpgPark visit by s_h_a_d_o_w180, on Flickr


Nice click, but don't like the processing...


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 14, 2015)

nac said:


> Nice work there....



Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

nac said:


> Nice work there...
> 
> Nice click, but don't like the processing...



Yeah I know, I was trying for something different and resulted in this  I will post more pic of the same pack park.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 15, 2015)

The sky colors and all are good...  Try increasing saturation


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 15, 2015)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7607/16966230938_393a0efeb0_c.jpgDusk by marvelprash, on Flickr

posted link to original in pp thread


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> The sky colors and all are good...  Try increasing saturation



Will try to do that.


----------



## nac (Apr 15, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> Dusk by marvelprash, on Flickr
> posted link to original in pp thread


Excellent  Corner to corner sharpness is the first thing I see... Kudos to you. Superb IQ.

And I sure would love to try my hands on this image.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 15, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7607/16966230938_393a0efeb0_c.jpgDusk by marvelprash, on Flickr
> 
> posted link to original in pp thread



Great sharpness in that pic. 

- - - Updated - - -

Here are some more pics by me-

After post processing -

*i.imgur.com/vvekrRDh.jpg


Another one. This one is a long exposure shot form phone using Camera FV5. The vertical lines are light poles (with no lights )-


*i.imgur.com/NlUxG42h.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 15, 2015)

You people do remember that we have a post processing thread where you can put your images if you want others to have a go at post processing them


----------



## quan chi (Apr 15, 2015)

Shadow good pic but like nac said it needs good cropping or postprocessing.
Marvelousprashant that's a beautiful shot.
 I agree with Sujoy mobile are okay in day time and for general photos. To get best details cameras are always good.


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 16, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Jalmahal
> 
> *i.imgur.com/dhZCwNX.jpg
> 
> The editing is not best. Will re-edit it



Super.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 16, 2015)

[IMG]*www.flickr.com/photos/1_8_0/17157435562/[/IMG]
*www.flickr.com/photos/1_8_0/17157435562/


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone . I have posted the RAW image in pp thread if anyone wants to play with it


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2015)

wow superb image prashant
 [MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] the streetlight one looks good to me...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> wow superb image prashant
> @HARSHIL  the streetlight one looks good to me...



Thanks  I'll take more of those the next time I go to college.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 17, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Thanks  I'll take more of those the next time I go to college.



Where is that road where there is almost no traffic at the time of going to college ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Where is that road where there is almost no traffic at the time of going to college ?


Jodhpur. Its on a national highway. Traffic traffic in morning is only if college busses there.


----------



## nac (Apr 17, 2015)

Harshil, That's a great long exposure shot 

Shadow, How about learning how to post BB code here?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 17, 2015)

nac said:


> Harshil, That's a great long exposure shot
> 
> Shadow, How about learning how to post BB code here?



Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 17, 2015)

Prashant..  The dusk picture is beautiful


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

nac said:


> Harshil, That's a great long exposure shot
> 
> Shadow, How about learning how to post BB code here?



Teach me master


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 18, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Teach me master



On  Flickr, just a to a little bottom right  of the image there are 3 links, click the one says "share this photo", then there are 3 options HTML, Link & BBCode. Then select size & pick the text in the box below.



*farm9.staticflickr.com/8805/16557929064_4eae377b76_b.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Apr 18, 2015)

^^Thanks got it BTW nice click.


----------



## pranav0091 (Apr 20, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7607/16966230938_393a0efeb0_c.jpgDusk by marvelprash, on Flickr
> 
> posted link to original in pp thread



Thats a lovely shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2015)

Prashant...  That is an amazing shot


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks amlan and pranav


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2015)

My clicking has become quite less. Need something to restart it. I've been experimenting with my 50mm and this is one of the better shots

*flic.kr/p/rTuZYR

A few trials on long exposure as well. 

*flic.kr/p/s5aGwM


----------



## nac (Apr 23, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8729/16991718677_f329e8fda6_z.jpgDuality and Separation by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8732/17112434305_7ecce0a14e_z.jpgReflections on life by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr



Both are fantabulous shots. 

I don't know whether flickr screwed something or guys forgot how to post image links


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks a ton

was trying to post through my phone ... Apparently the flickr app does not give the bbcode so though about just putting the url  

it didn't work  ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 23, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> My clicking has become quite less. Need something to restart it. I've been experimenting with my 50mm and this is one of the better shots
> 
> *flic.kr/p/rTuZYR
> 
> ...



These images have literally lighted a spark inside my to pursue my interest of photography more seriously.  Thanks min. Awesome clicks there.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks people...  Thodi zyada tareef ho gayi


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Apr 23, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]  The 2nd one is too good.


----------



## prateek_san (Apr 24, 2015)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7703/17247825445_669bdd0b9b_c.jpgSky and Trees by Prateek10, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 24, 2015)

Amlan they are really awesome

- - - Updated - - -

I am in nagpur soo will shoot something 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7659/17228986346_53d2b90606_c.jpgRosy rose by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks..  Awesome pic..  It seems like all of us going to start shooting again


----------



## marvelousprashant (Apr 25, 2015)

great shots @amlan and sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2015)

Some insects ...All 3 are same..but I am soo happy with the details 

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8750/17263015651_7275ef7fda_c.jpgDSC_7632 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8748/16641100674_9186ac5420_c.jpgDSC_7625 by sujoyp, on Flickr
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8695/17261779112_945c66319b_c.jpgDSC_7619 by sujoyp, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2015)

Great detail and colors...  How did you get this?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the cooperation from insect  I shot these with flash and f14 ..combination got correct this time..ISO200 ...but I cropped it to almost 25%


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2015)

*flic.kr/p/rmqdQf


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2015)

Some awesome photos in the previous pages!

Heres some from my side.
*s28.postimg.org/4wzb3aqgd/WP_20150424_007.jpg

*s28.postimg.org/qko9dqqul/WP_20150425_008.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice... Seems everyone has been clicking this weekend


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 26, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Some insects ...All 3 are same..but I am soo happy with the details
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8750/17263015651_7275ef7fda_c.jpgDSC_7632 by sujoyp, on Flickr
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8748/16641100674_9186ac5420_c.jpgDSC_7625 by sujoyp, on Flickr
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8695/17261779112_945c66319b_c.jpgDSC_7619 by sujoyp, on Flickr



Those are some fabulous shots :thumps: great going.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] ...your 2nd one composition wise seems good but details are very poor...did you take with mobile?
 [MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## quan chi (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes sujoy unfortunately like I said before I don't have access to my camera right now. Thus mobile only for now. Btw these were shot from a moving vehicle.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 26, 2015)

superb pics [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=84261]abhidev[/MENTION]


----------



## $hadow (Apr 26, 2015)

Awesome pic [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 26, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] which lens?

a bit off-topic
I got to try out my uncles 5D MKiii with Tamron 17-50mm f2.8,canon 50mm f1.8,75-200mm(the photographers dream lens) last week
really awesome setup!!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 26, 2015)

Kkn13 would love to see the results


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 26, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] mine was Tammy 90mm +D7000+external flash 

Thanks kkn13 and shadow

@kkn That combination is amazing(5DMK3+70-200)...and I can imagine the cost in the back of my mind


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] mine was Tammy 90mm +D7000+external flash
> 
> Thanks kkn13 and shadow
> 
> @kkn That combination is amazing(5DMK3+70-200)...and I can imagine the cost in the back of my mind



yeah my uncle is heavily into event management etc
he has a team of people with 7Ds but he loves photography so he personally takes his own cameras(5d mk3 and 700D) and lenses 
hes got an epic collection of lenses
He paid a bomb for it


----------



## nac (Apr 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Some insects


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Nac


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 28, 2015)

What is the use of macro in sigma 70-300mm lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2015)

[MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION]  that macro can be usable from 200-300mm and its useful to shoot closeup of flowers,bees,butterfly ...it will definitely give good blurred background


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2015)

My 70-210 has a macro mode as well. The only funda is that it allows the lens to focus on points very near the lens. You can also do this by using extension tubes on your lens.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 3, 2015)

Here is an HDR composition of my college. Suggest to view in higher brightness - 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7681/17347555502_db00b2f4cd_b.jpgCollege In HDR by harshilsharma63, on Flickr


----------



## kkn13 (May 6, 2015)

Im not sure if Im allowed to post this here:-
I wanted your opinions on Sandisk Ultra vs Strontium 
Im able to get Sandisk Ultra 16gb Class 10 for 550 bucks whereas strontium has the same for 350 bucks and also has an OTG sd card reader with it 
so was naturally wondering if I should go in for strontium
my concerns are if itll be of good quality etc
I need it for my vacations with my family next week and cant risk the photos during the trip
personal experiences are prefered
Im gonna buy two 16gb cards because I dont like to put all my eggs in one basket
so far ive had a good experience with sandisk but its too expensive


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 6, 2015)

Currently my preference would be Samsung evo 16gb class 10 microSD. It is about 470-500 on various sites. And is faster than sandisk


----------



## kkn13 (May 6, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> Currently my preference would be Samsung evo 16gb class 10 microSD. It is about 470-500 on various sites. And is faster than sandisk



is it reliable? 
how long has it lasted you?
I want something which is both fast and reliable
I dont care about warranty as long as its fast,reliable and my photos are safe
thanks for your previous reply 

also I need to buy it within the next 2 days


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 6, 2015)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8804/16639974974_7ccf7c7ef2_o.jpgDevastation by Nevilmathew, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2015)

@kkn go for sandisk ultra 16GB ...on my previous DSLR I took 25k pic on that  and I am using Sandisk extreme 16 GB on D7000 for 10k pic now

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] ...in that pic nothing in focus..


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 6, 2015)

Finally purchased the timelapse app for my camera. I mainly wanted it for the startrails but I guess i'll give timelapse a shot as well. The first one is what I shot from this app 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7711/17116900359_137d15eb9e_c.jpgChasing stars by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr

This I just got a long exposure

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8729/17156623029_e6c9faae44_c.jpgBeaches and Shacks by Amlan Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2015)

what do you mean by timelapse picture?? isnt it same as long exposure..bulb mode ..or does it clicks pics after certain time?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 7, 2015)

it clicks images at regular intervals and then I stacked those to get a star trail ... Did not use a single long exposure to get this shot


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> what do you mean by timelapse picture?? isnt it same as long exposure..bulb mode ..or does it clicks pics after certain time?



A long exposure picture is one taken by keeping the shutter open for the entire duration of the picture, say a minute or half hour. Time-lapse on the other hand opens the shutter periodically after regular intervals, say every 5 seconds for 2 hours.


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2015)

okk thanks..I will google it more


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> This I just got a long exposure



What time of the day is it in the 2nd pic ?


----------



## kkn13 (May 7, 2015)

how are reversing rings? are they worth it?

- - - Updated - - -

also could someone recommend a good wired(or wireless?) remote release shutter for me
I have a 1200D,dunno if it supports wireless
thanks a dozen for your help so far guys


----------



## marvelousprashant (May 7, 2015)

I m using Yongnuo rf 603 wireless trigger/shutter release. It is pretty good. Will work wirelessly with any camera that supports shutter release and standard hotshoe


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 7, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What time of the day is it in the 2nd pic ?


Evening, the so called blue hour of the day after sunset


kkn13 said:


> how are reversing rings? are they worth it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Reversing rings are a great way to get macro shots using a normal lens. They mount the lens on the cam via the filter ring in the front of the lens. This allows you to take great close up shots


----------



## kkn13 (May 7, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> I m using Yongnuo rf 603 wireless trigger/shutter release. It is pretty good. Will work wirelessly with any camera that supports shutter release and standard hotshoe



wow wayy out of my budget lol 
can you recommend a wired one pls


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> how are reversing rings? are they worth it?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



1. reversing rings - you can use any lens on reverse but you need aperture ring on the lens...there is no other way to change aperture in this case ...also use wider lens for reverse starting from 50mm and go till 24mm for most magnification. I have used it and its puts your lens to lot of risk like scratching back element of lens, damaging filter rings of the lens etc

2. wired or wireless remote - for wired go to ebay and search for it , there are many available for Rs.350 , see that it have shutter lock option
for wireless YN603 which prashant have is good. I have that for 2 years now, its reliable and easy to use.


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2015)

be very very careful, reverse ring can easily damage the lens. Delicate handling is necessary. Lenses were not designed to take weight on the front part. 
IMO not worth it


----------



## kkn13 (May 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> 1. reversing rings - you can use any lens on reverse but you need aperture ring on the lens...there is no other way to change aperture in this case ...also use wider lens for reverse starting from 50mm and go till 24mm for most magnification. I have used it and its puts your lens to lot of risk like scratching back element of lens, damaging filter rings of the lens etc
> 
> 2. wired or wireless remote - for wired go to ebay and search for it , there are many available for Rs.350 , see that it have shutter lock option
> for wireless YN603 which prashant have is good. I have that for 2 years now, its reliable and easy to use.





Anorion said:


> be very very careful, reverse ring can easily damage the lens. Delicate handling is necessary. Lenses were not designed to take weight on the front part.
> IMO not worth it



Thanks so much once again for your help guys!! 
really appreciate it


----------



## Siddhartht (May 8, 2015)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8696/17427537721_141c2147f2.jpgDSC09481NZ by Xerien, on Flickr

Decided to use my cell for some clicks...I think Z1 compact does have excellent performance under low-light conditions. It's just the overzealous post processing.....


----------



## sujoyp (May 9, 2015)

LOL a suspicious cat look


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Thanks so much once again for your help guys!!
> really appreciate it



Infact there is another way to use this without reverse mounting the lens. Use your normal kit lens zoomed to its max focal length (usually 55mm or so). Hold another lens in front of the kit lens but in reverse (you'll have to hold it quite close to the cam lens). Ensure that the second lens is set at its max aperture f/1.8 or f/2.8. Now your kit lens will auto focus on the zoomed image from the second lens and you'll be able to take pics of things almost touching the second lens. 

Here is one shot that I took using this technique. These are the inside stamen of a very small flower, should give you an idea of what type of macro is possible

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8562/16462674397_85ec5281c3_c.jpg
In the details by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (May 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> LOL a suspicious cat look



A suspicious cat look...until the cat decided to follow me until the end of walk....a stalker cat maybe ?

*c4.staticflickr.com/8/7682/17429907351_c51d7cd1db_z.jpgCavalry by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

I found this one lurking in some dark corners of my phone today...
Off the topic, did anyone notice the new flickr design ?


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2015)

new flickr interface is flatter ..maybe less data consuming..camera roll is good feature

- - - Updated - - -

magic view is amazing...it sorts superbly


----------



## Siddhartht (May 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> new flickr interface is flatter ..maybe less data consuming..camera roll is good feature
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> magic view is amazing...it sorts superbly



Dunno, it is kinda slow for me here. I mean my photostream is taking like a minute to load....and the whole thing is kind of sluggish.



Spoiler



*www.speedtest.net/result/4309755002.png



Update: I like their new autotagging feature.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2015)

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/108094397/m%3D900/1c082bf396b8c3801c6d9b934ef3ab9f

Single Channel Parking by Harshil Sharma


*drscdn.500px.org/photo/108094395/m%3D900/10fb8cc4963b07bcf7c982acea94be67

Bloom With Flying Colors by Harshil Sharma


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]  its not good to crop the flower while composing


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> new flickr interface is flatter ..maybe less data consuming..camera roll is good feature
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> magic view is amazing...it sorts superbly


What is magic view?


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Infact there is another way to use this without reverse mounting the lens. Use your normal kit lens zoomed to its max focal length (usually 55mm or so). Hold another lens in front of the kit lens but in reverse (you'll have to hold it quite close to the cam lens). Ensure that the second lens is set at its max aperture f/1.8 or f/2.8. Now your kit lens will auto focus on the zoomed image from the second lens and you'll be able to take pics of things almost touching the second lens.


ooh wow never knew this, have to try this
does this technique have it's own name, or this is also a variant of reverse ring


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> What is magic view?


amlan just go to camera roll and see the top right side where sorting options are there...there is a magical view...it sorts all the pics in certain category, like flowers in flower tree in tree sea on sea without we telling it whats in the pic.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL   its not good to crop the flower while composing



Okay, I'll keep that in mind next time. Hows the first pic looking? Does the noise look bad?

BTW its harshilsharma63, not Harshil. When you tag HARSHIL you tag an anti entirely different user, not me


----------



## kkn13 (May 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Infact there is another way to use this without reverse mounting the lens. Use your normal kit lens zoomed to its max focal length (usually 55mm or so). Hold another lens in front of the kit lens but in reverse (you'll have to hold it quite close to the cam lens). Ensure that the second lens is set at its max aperture f/1.8 or f/2.8. Now your kit lens will auto focus on the zoomed image from the second lens and you'll be able to take pics of things almost touching the second lens.
> 
> Here is one shot that I took using this technique. These are the inside stamen of a very small flower, should give you an idea of what type of macro is possible
> 
> ...



wow thats fantastic advice!!! can it be used with a mounted 18-55mm and a 55-250mm in reverse? I havent bought any more lenses and my other 28-200mm has some haze(fungus im guessing) on the front element only

- - - Updated - - -

btw guys,can flickr be used as a private cloud for family photo backup?(not visible to others?)


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] its fine ...I am not tagging anyone...your username is too long 

the parking pic look fine...not too grainy


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] its fine ...I am not tagging anyone...your username is too long
> 
> the parking pic look fine...not too grainy


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 11, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ooh wow never knew this, have to try this
> does this technique have it's own name, or this is also a variant of reverse ring


Its a variation only...  You can even find filter rings that let you attach two lensee like this. I used a 16-55 lens with a 50mm f/1.4, do give it a shoy with what you have


----------



## LAURUCHAND (May 11, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Here is an HDR composition of my college. Suggest to view in higher brightness -
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7681/17347555502_db00b2f4cd_b.jpgCollege In HDR by harshilsharma63, on Flickr


Bad photo.


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2015)

LAURUCHAND said:


> Bad photo.


Too bad user was banned.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2015)

Here it is -

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/107986993/m%3D900/eada542e9233b4e76b2fd458939d6f2e

Idle by Harshil Sharma on 500px


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]  composition is good but sky is looking overprocessed or overexposed ...remaining pic is quit dark...I think some metering mistake is there.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL   composition is good but sky is looking overprocessed or overexposed ...remaining pic is quit dark...I think some metering mistake is there.



Did you see with monitor brightness turned high? It was a cloudy day so I made the HDR darker. I'll try to make luminosity more even


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] I am not a big fan of HDR soo rarely I  like them  maybe others can tell better


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 14, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Did you see with monitor brightness turned high? It was a cloudy day so I made the HDR darker. I'll try to make luminosity more even





sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] I am not a big fan of HDR soo rarely I  like them  maybe others can tell better




Nice pic but it didn't really look like an HDR .


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2015)

Tried to get a timelapse yesterday. Short one but looks really cool 

[youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ilj8PZXtL1A[/youtube]


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2015)

cant see amlan


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2015)

Seems that posting from a phone through tapatalk is not a good way to share media. Here's the video again 

[youtube]Ilj8PZXtL1A[/youtube]

this is over about 30 min, taken with the Sony NEX6 with the timelapse app for interval shooting. You'll need to see it at 480p to actually see the image details and lightening


----------



## Siddhartht (May 16, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems that posting from a phone through tapatalk is not a good way to share media. Here's the video again
> 
> [youtube]Ilj8PZXtL1A[/youtube]
> 
> this is over about 30 min, taken with the Sony NEX6 with the timelapse app for interval shooting. You'll need to see it at 480p to actually see the image details and lightening



The darkness rises.....
Great one.

I wonder why Sony is bundling such "apps" with ILCs. This should be standard and if a new one comes, should be incorporated into firmware. (Honestly, I don't think they will earn much from a 100-500Rs app, and there is additional reputation cost of making a rather semi-enthusiast camera into a point and shoot from Japan....don't forget Casio xD). This is not a Galaxy camera or a lens style for that matter, and needs everything baked in.

(Oh, and I don't think they are updating NEX-6 anymore, or publishing new applications for it)


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2015)

the video is nice...good one


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 17, 2015)

Yup even i think that the apps are not a great money earner for them. But if the Rs. 600 odd helps push developers make more apps then it's worth it. 

The nex 6 is still getting new apps but its just that all the new ones being added are not compatible with it. Firmware updates have stopped completely


----------



## kkn13 (May 17, 2015)

for a real photography enthusiast,the perfect phone would be a carl zeiss or pureview lumia
not as good as a dslr but the apps and camera quality etc is amazing
am not too thrilled with androids offerings in terms of camera quality and camera apps
only reason I use my nexus is because I need OTG badly for my dslr(once windows 10 mobile launches,thatll change)
my Nexus 5 focuses deadly slow and despite acceptable clarity ,its too slow
am very pleased with my 820's quality and my 720's low light performance even though its shutter is slightly slower at times


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2015)

I think sony have put some good optics on there Z1,Z2,Z3...its quality is quit good

Nokia Lumia also have similar sized sensor .I am also waiting for WP10


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 17, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=285910]TechnoBOY[/MENTION] ...in that pic nothing in focus..



Ok.How do i know whether my AF is working properly?


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2015)

check if when half pressed it tries to focus..then try to focus on some surrounding object..


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 18, 2015)

Focus on a fence or a wall with a texture. Half press the shutter button, let it focus, and see if the details are clear in the viewfinder/screen. If they are not then first check your auto focus modes.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 18, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I think sony have put some good optics on there Z1,Z2,Z3...its quality is quit good
> 
> Nokia Lumia also have similar sized sensor .I am also waiting for WP10



I don't know. Optics play one part, software another. 

After taking nearly thousands of pictures from Z1 compact, I can safely say that it has excellent low light capabilities, but in normal light, it is just like any other average cell camera. Honestly, the post processing is terrible, there is no option for raw capture and manual mode is....well, I don't think ISO/Exposure/WB only options count as Manual. 

Lumias are way ahead in imaging....from the core app to better post processing and raw capture. Honestly I would have bought Lumia 930 if it was released a little earlier.

 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] , the lack of updates is troubling. In truest sense, Sony is trying to position their ILCs as DSLR replacements. Now, even entry level DSLRs from Canon and Nikon get regular software updates, even after two to three years of release. This neglect of mid-entry level line can cost Sony a lot, given both Samsung and Olympus/Panasonic push updates more often.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 18, 2015)

Finally used the magic view in the flickr camera roll ... awesome stuff 
 [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] : yup, sony is really good at starting new stuff but terrible at maintaining them. The wifi remote, apps, firmware updates and all were a great start. However they are now almost stopped while they focus on the new sensor stabilization. Maybe that will add in a huge number of users, but what about the people who already have a sony cam. How do you get them to reccommend the cam to others?


----------



## Siddhartht (May 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally used the magic view in the flickr camera roll ... awesome stuff
> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] : yup, sony is really good at starting new stuff but terrible at maintaining them. The wifi remote, apps, firmware updates and all were a great start. However they are now almost stopped while they focus on the new sensor stabilization. Maybe that will add in a huge number of users, but what about the people who already have a sony cam. How do you get them to reccommend the cam to others?



True, personally, I was thinking about buying a A7-II, but seeing the sorry state of my NEX-6, I think I am better off with Olympus or Panasonic....(Fuji is toooo expensive xD)


----------



## CyberKID (May 24, 2015)

Hey guys. I need some suggestions. With my cam, I am facing this issue wherein when clicking low light macro shots with flash on, the bottom part of the pictures end up being shadowed with what appears to be the lens barrel blocking the light from the built in popup flash. Does everyone using a popup flash face that problem? The pictures are being clicked with a Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm lens at the extreme end of that range, i.e. 55mm. I understand this can be overcome by using an external flash, or a fixed focus macro lens that won't block the light from the builtin flash, but, does this happen in most other cams? Nikons, Canons and others?

This is a sample shot.

*i.imgur.com/V569bOj.jpg


----------



## nac (May 24, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Hey guys. I need some suggestions. With my cam, I am facing this issue wherein when clicking low light macro shots with flash on, the bottom part of the pictures end up being shadowed with what appears to be the lens barrel blocking the light from the built in popup flash. Does everyone using a popup flash face that problem? The pictures are being clicked with a Nikon D5200 with 18-55mm lens at the extreme end of that range, i.e. 55mm. I understand this can be overcome by using an external flash, or a fixed focus macro lens that won't block the light from the builtin flash, but, does this happen in most other cams? Nikons, Canons and others?


I believe it's common with almost every camera, including PnS. With D5200 you have plenty of pixels at your disposal, so keep the subject little farther where your lens don't block the flash light.


----------



## sujoyp (May 24, 2015)

[MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION] did you try removing lens hood...I see its most probably due to wrong fitting of lens hood or using third party lens hood


----------



## CyberKID (May 25, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], Thanks for your response guys. Actually that pic is taken without the lens hood attached. Maybe, I need to keep that lens retracted while clicking closeups in the night.


----------



## rowdy (May 25, 2015)

wrong thread.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 25, 2015)

Its actually a common problem with some lenses that have longer barrels (like my 70-210 sigma). People usually use a ring flash to avoid this.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 26, 2015)

A ring flash (as suggested by [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]) will do. If you don't want to spend much on that, you can see if the inbuilt flash allows you to use a bounce back flash. (i.e. pointing the flash towards ceiling or wall, will not work in open environment)


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2015)

Its soo hot in Nagpur...it seems I wont be able to shoot anything in my leaves  I can see no birds, no insects no scenery...ugggghhh


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 29, 2015)

Shoot the city at night. That way I'll be cool and you'll get a good night urban type of shots


----------



## Siddhartht (May 31, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Its soo hot in Nagpur...it seems I wont be able to shoot anything in my leaves  I can see no birds, no insects no scenery...ugggghhh



Here in Shimla, what I see are streets bathing in yellow, and mountains in hues of depressing green.


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2015)

thats seems nice..shimla is beautiful


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 31, 2015)

Need some help .. what is a good and fast way of creating time slice images? I've been shooting timelapses so have a lot of images that I can use for this as well. Any suggestions? 

*petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2015/04/tumblr_nbr03n5q611rngk29o4_1280.jpg

*petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2015/04/unnamed-1.jpg

I did get this code for it, have no clue on how to use it. 
*gist.github.com/andland/efe66240184328f07429


Can be done in PS but it's a really time consuming thing. Hope there is a script for this


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2015)

gosh..never even heard or seen this...will do some search


----------



## Faun (May 31, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Need some help .. what is a good and fast way of creating time slice images? I've been shooting timelapses so have a lot of images that I can use for this as well. Any suggestions?
> 
> *petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2015/04/tumblr_nbr03n5q611rngk29o4_1280.jpg
> 
> ...



I will see if I can replicate the code in python.

Can you provide me sample file ?


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Need some help .. what is a good and fast way of creating time slice images? I've been shooting timelapses so have a lot of images that I can use for this as well. Any suggestions?


Never heard this one before. I didn't even had an idea like this one exists... 

First one is good.

More photographs you use, longer it will take to process the files. At least, that's the case with astro photography. You can reduce it if you use smaller resolution files.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 1, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Need some help .. what is a good and fast way of creating time slice images? I've been shooting timelapses so have a lot of images that I can use for this as well. Any suggestions?
> 
> *petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2015/04/tumblr_nbr03n5q611rngk29o4_1280.jpg
> 
> ...



PM me a link to all your photographs that you want to use in time slice. I can write a C++ program for that.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 1, 2015)

Bought a D810 with 16-35mm. Moved to Nikon camp for landscape and gonna stick to Canon 7DMK2 for wildlife. Somehow something is still bothering me.....I don't know what?!!!


----------



## nac (Jun 1, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Bought a D810 with 16-35mm. Moved to Nikon camp for landscape and gonna stick to Canon 7DMK2 for wildlife. Somehow something is still bothering me.....I don't know what?!!!


Wowwie!!! Congrats.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 1, 2015)

Faun said:


> I will see if I can replicate the code in python.
> 
> Can you provide me sample file ?


Cool, will upload the pics to dropbox. I made one time slice, will share from laptop


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 1, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> PM me a link to all your photographs that you want to use in time slice. I can write a C++ program for that.


Seems we have many great coders. Will upload the files to a dropbox and share


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 2, 2015)

nac said:


> Wowwie!!! Congrats.



Thank you.

- - - Updated - - -

Long time pending.....here's the photo of my kit minus the 600D and two kit lens, tripod and flashes etc etc

*i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae15/vvvinashhh/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG-20150601-WA0011_1433213703262_zps1w210qm5.jpg[/URL]


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 2, 2015)

wow thats an awesome collection!!! 
I only have 2 bodies(Canon EOS 500 film, Canon 1200D) and 4 lenses (Canon 18-55mm,Canon 55-250mm,Canon 50mm F1.8 Prime II ,Tamron 28-200mm-old lens)
and ofcourse the occasional point and shoot- Canon A1200,Sony W series etc


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 2, 2015)

If you are good anything is good if I'm bad trust me even my equipments won't save me. Sometime back I came in contact with a young photographer from Bangladesh and he had a 600D with 55-250mm ( I have it too, my first camera) and he showed me some images he has taken with the set up and trust me I was shamed to show him what crap I was shooting with Prime Ls and full frames.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2015)

Great collection Inci ...you have come quit far in getting equipments  congrats for D810

I am following a portrait photography lesson on youtube...and they shoot with just canon 550D and 50mm ...and produce awesome images.
*www.flickr.com/photos/peopleofplatt


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks sujoy. Now I'm going through the painfull phase of learning Nikon controls ..... I'm so used to Canon......


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2015)

Is not that difficult.. Nikon menu system is bad one


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Great collection Inci ...you have come quit far in getting equipments  congrats for D810
> 
> I am following a portrait photography lesson on youtube...and they shoot with just canon 550D and 50mm ...and produce awesome images.
> *www.flickr.com/photos/peopleofplatt



Hey sujoy,why dont we make a new thread purely to share photography lesson/tips etc links etc
or even a youtube playlist and post the link here

I would love some more tips on Prime lens photography!!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2015)

@kkn I actually follow only 2 youtube streams 
1. Thenikonguy - Matt Granger -> *www.youtube.com/channel/UCL5Hf6_JIzb3HpiJQGqs8cQ
2. Weeklyimogen - *www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTRZIahNTQ26q3T1gipqrw

you can try them..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 4, 2015)

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/110914175/m%3D900/c6acc6f418a8ef79c8b393a707a8eaae
Photograph Home Sweet Home by Harshil Sharma on 500px



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/110913975/m%3D900/4e81dd979b96a7a542e5c08eb4603562
Photograph High Command by Harshil Sharma on 500px



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/110913973/m%3D900/5c215c0ea7921d697f4a07e35f57ea02 
Photograph Ray of Color by Harshil Sharma on 500px



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/110913971/m%3D900/515d7740f3f03a4d8d25b7a0b9b7f6d7
Photograph Unconsidered fractal by Harshil Sharma on 500px


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2015)

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8768/18317632341_dce71c9eef_z.jpgPassing time by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

I finally got my timeslice photo right. This is just me stacking all the images in layers in photoshop and then cutting the slices one by one

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Cool, will upload the pics to dropbox. I made one time slice, will share from laptop





izzikio_rage said:


> Seems we have many great coders. Will upload the files to a dropbox and share



This is the timeslice that I made


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jun 4, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> This is the timeslice that I made


+1 for the effort but slice #2 & #3 feels a little odd among the rest.

 [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] - 3rd one looks great.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] only 3rd one is great..

nice attempt amlan...although I am not yet sure how it is said to be a photography, its more like a creative art


----------



## nac (Jun 4, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I finally got my timeslice photo right. This is just me stacking all the images in layers in photoshop and then cutting the slices one by one


So the ones you posted before wasn't yours??? I thought that's yours... 
This one isn't as impressive as the ones you posted before.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL  only 3rd one is great..
> 
> nice attempt amlan...although I am not yet sure how it is said to be a photography, its more like a creative art



Thanks buddy 

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> *c1.staticflickr.com/9/8768/18317632341_dce71c9eef_z.jpgPassing time by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr
> 
> I finally got my timeslice photo right. This is just me stacking all the images in layers in photoshop and then cutting the slices one by one
> 
> ...



Its good but I think the clouds displaced significantly between the shots. And try using at least 30-50 shots to make it look smooth. You may also want to learn scripting in Photoshop.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 5, 2015)

There is scripting in photoshop?


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 5, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> There is scripting in photoshop?



yeah , ive only used the Macro programming function before to watermark multiple images
takes a bit of effort but saves alot of time

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> *c1.staticflickr.com/9/8768/18317632341_dce71c9eef_z.jpgPassing time by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr
> 
> I finally got my timeslice photo right. This is just me stacking all the images in layers in photoshop and then cutting the slices one by one
> 
> ...



good effort!! I guess such images need alot of effort and time !!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> There is scripting in photoshop?



Yes there is. Its in almost all Adobe products.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 6, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> +1 for the effort but slice #2 & #3 feels a little odd among the rest.
> [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION] - 3rd one looks great.


I still need to figure out how to post process these before making the slices. One wrong PP and you get a weird looking slice 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Cloud displacement had to happen. Its strange, for a timelapsr you pray for clouds as they move fast, for a time slice those clouds make the image weird


----------



## quan chi (Jun 6, 2015)

@ izzikio_rage good picture.
*s12.postimg.org/9klfylwxp/Sight_2015_06_04_181443_050.jpg


----------



## pranav0091 (Jun 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I still need to figure out how to post process these before making the slices. One wrong PP and you get a weird looking slice



Its the colour balance thats off across the pics:- warm - cool - cool/neutral - warm - warm - warm - warm - neutral.

Nice first try nevertheless.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 7, 2015)

*s13.postimg.org/ju7icqukn/Sight_2015_06_04_192843_550.jpg
*s13.postimg.org/71jectiyv/WP_20150604_020.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2015)

pranav0091 said:


> Its the colour balance thats off across the pics:- warm - cool - cool/neutral - warm - warm - warm - warm - neutral.
> 
> Nice first try nevertheless.


Thanks 

I'll try the white balance thing. Maybe that's the problem. 

Cool pics quan chi, you seem to be visiting many temples


----------



## quan chi (Jun 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Cool pics quan chi, you seem to be visiting many temples



Look carefully it is the same temple.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2015)

beautiful temple Quan chi


----------



## quan chi (Jun 8, 2015)

^^yes.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 9, 2015)

I've shared the images for the timeslice image on the projects thread. That should ensure that we keep this thread for posting photos 

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcord...ages-final-step-getting-awesome-click-51.html


----------



## nac (Jun 9, 2015)

Quanchi, Good work 

Amalan, I was expecting more no. of photographs. I checked those scripts, me too don't know how to use them. Tried to learn how to use them, but its too much right now. So I tried the way you did.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 9, 2015)

I know ... I had set the timelapse on my cam for about an hour or so. Guess I made the interval between the images too much, so got a small number of images


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/111550387/m%3D900_k%3D1/d468b4882549fff530164f5086f07ade
Pass By Pride by Harshil Sharma on 500px


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 10, 2015)

looking good Harshil...but maybe if you took complete cars it would look better ...maybe


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> looking good Harshil...but maybe if you took complete cars it would look better ...maybe



Yeah, I thought that too. Will take care when I go there again


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 12, 2015)

I think he wanted to capture the awesome looking clouds.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2015)

yes amlan...pic is definitely nice..


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 12, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> looking good Harshil...but maybe if you took complete cars it would look better ...maybe



time for a full frame + 8mm fish eye lens


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2015)

[MENTION=314441]rowdy[/MENTION]

Post if you are providing a constructive criticism. Don't try to write off offhand remarks. Add to discussion, not otherwise.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I think he wanted to capture the awesome looking clouds.



I actually wanted to capture the combination of contrasting colors - the green trees, the blue sky and the tricolor national flag. I also had to wait ~30 mins for the wind to start blowing


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice one, Harshil. And an impressive IQ for a mobile camera


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 12, 2015)

nac said:


> Nice one, Harshil. And an impressive IQ for a mobile camera



Thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 13, 2015)

I've been follow a couple of people  using fish eye lenses. Great stuff. 

Btw all the rest of us can now get that same effect using Google camera


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've been follow a couple of people  using fish eye lenses. Great stuff.
> 
> Btw all the rest of us can now get that same effect using Google camera



or within Canon's settings on the dslr itself
you can even add filters,fish eye effect etc

- - - Updated - - -

for eg-
*media.digitalcameraworld.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/123/2012/03/Canon_600D_tips.great_5.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jun 14, 2015)

*s17.postimg.org/xkib1lpbz/113_37_03_Panorama_tonemapped.jpg
*postimage.org/
Can be enlarged.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 14, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *s17.postimg.org/xkib1lpbz/113_37_03_Panorama_tonemapped.jpg
> *postimage.org/
> Can be enlarged.



wow really picturesque !!


----------



## quan chi (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you. The uncompressed image of the above can be found here. TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free

Another one.
*s12.postimg.org/z6sl5mbjx/12015_06_10_134809_273_tonemapped.jpg
*postimage.org/


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 14, 2015)

Very cool shot


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 15, 2015)

looks like a painting 
2nd photo i mean


----------



## quan chi (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2015)

quan chi said:


> *s17.postimg.org/xkib1lpbz/113_37_03_Panorama_tonemapped.jpg
> 
> Can be enlarged.



Clouds always amaze me.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 16, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Thank you. The uncompressed image of the above can be found here. TinyUpload.com - best file hosting solution, with no limits, totaly free
> 
> Another one.
> *s12.postimg.org/z6sl5mbjx/12015_06_10_134809_273_tonemapped.jpg
> *postimage.org/



why not 360 degree?
you can also try other projections. Great setting for planet panorama. 
*i.imgur.com/hd9KvYn.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2015)

What kinda crop would be better for this photograph?

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_6499_zpsy1rise7w.jpg

Tried this one, guess you guys could do it better. You can hijack this post to PP thread and post your crop.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/db0cfba0-f3cb-4928-8221-8256b096f552_zpsm2kbvakp.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] ..thats a very clean shot..nice clouds
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] square is never prefered...but flower is right at center of your image..soo I think 1st one is fine


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  square is never prefered...but flower is right at center of your image..soo I think 1st one is fine


Thank you.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys,I have a 20 year old EOS 500 in full working condition,my friend suggested I use more of that just to do "blind photography" ie without the lcd screen etc and improve my skills further(I have a 1200D with 18-55mm,55-250mm,50mm F1.8 Prime, Tamron 28-200mm)
so I thought about using it just as an experiment but rolls and batteries are both pricey and limited
Is solution such as a digital film or something which will allow me to shoot without a normal roll?

I really loved this camera but I barely used it after my 1st digital camera and since my 1200D,its lying unused
also is there a cheaper roll which can be refilled or can I use a scanner or something to get the negatives on my computer?
Im a total newbie when it comes to rolls etc


----------



## CyberKID (Jun 17, 2015)

@nac, for shots with blooms, I prefer those with contrasting backgrounds. So, to me too, the original shot looks good enough.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> Hey guys,I have a 20 year old EOS 500 in full working condition,my friend suggested I use more of that just to do "blind photography" ie without the lcd screen etc and improve my skills further(I have a 1200D with 18-55mm,55-250mm,50mm F1.8 Prime, Tamron 28-200mm)
> so I thought about using it just as an experiment but rolls and batteries are both pricey and limited
> Is solution such as a digital film or something which will allow me to shoot without a normal roll?
> 
> ...


I dpn't really think the film rolls will get you through. Since, as you mentioned, they are not that cheap, plus, you have to get them developed before you could use them for any purpose. Extracting the roll directly from the cam in light will damage the rolls and photos contained on them, since film rolls are photo reactive.
Better use the 1200D without the LCD viewfinder. I love doing that more than using the LCD screen to compose my pictures.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> @nac, for shots with blooms, I prefer those with contrasting backgrounds. So, to me too, the original shot looks good enough.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



hmm thats sad,I really was deadly curious to use my 500N again  
especially since its mirror seems to be full frame(my other lenses dont fit on it,only my original 28-200mm and my new 50mm f1.8 fit on it)
maybe its time for me to get a full frame dslr next


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> my friend suggested I use more of that just to do "blind photography" ie without the lcd screen etc and improve my skills further


You mean forcing you to use just the VF or shooting with no VF/LCD? Whatever it is you can do with your DSLR... But if you fancy SLR, buy a roll and try once.



CyberKID said:


> @nac,  for shots with blooms, I prefer those with contrasting backgrounds. So,  to me too, the original shot looks good enough.


Thank you.


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2015)

nac said:


> You mean forcing you to use just the VF or shooting with no VF/LCD? Whatever it is you can do with your DSLR... But if you fancy SLR, buy a roll and try once.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



yeah just wanted to try it out out of curiosity 
but rolls are pricey and I think maybe im better off with my 1200D


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2015)

as cyberkid said its better to drop the plan to use film cameras for playing ...it will be too costly to get roll, print etc


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 17, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> as cyberkid said its better to drop the plan to use film cameras for playing ...it will be too costly to get roll, print etc



yeah,or maybe ill have to wait for someone to make a cmos sensor film roll or something (for eg the unfinished Digipod or Silicon Film's E-film both never really took off)

Btw how good are action cameras for regular photos? such as family "selfie" shots while travelling etc as an add on to my 1200D of course
or should I buy a used dslr (for use with my existing lenses,but for my mom) so 2 dslrs while travelling


----------



## quan chi (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys. All are taken with mobile. Hope I will get access to my cam soon.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah,or maybe ill have to wait for someone to make a cmos sensor film roll or something (for eg the unfinished Digipod or Silicon Film's E-film both never really took off)
> 
> Btw how good are action cameras for regular photos? such as family "selfie" shots while travelling etc as an add on to my 1200D of course
> or should I buy a used dslr (for use with my existing lenses,but for my mom) so 2 dslrs while travelling


What is an action cam? Go pro types? I suggest that you get a cool easy to use 10x zoom type cam. That covers almost everything. 

Else just get a selfie stick and use that excellent mobile cam


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 21, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> What is an action cam? Go pro types? I suggest that you get a cool easy to use 10x zoom type cam. That covers almost everything.
> 
> Else just get a selfie stick and use that excellent mobile cam



Yeah go pro type
actually I have the Xiaomi Yi action camera in mind
costs like 4-5k and has a Sony 16mp Exmor
my main purpose is that normal 10x zoom cameras,phone cameras or even my dslr lenses cant take very wide shots
My friends Go Pro Hero 3 takes really wide shots


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2015)

Your DSLR can, you just need a low focal length lens or a fish eye. But yes the go pro shoots really wide


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 21, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Your DSLR can, you just need a low focal length lens or a fish eye. But yes the go pro shoots really wide



low focal lenth lenses and fisheyes are might expensive


----------



## quan chi (Jun 26, 2015)

*s11.postimg.org/rw00hz8pv/WP_20150623_004_tonemapped.jpg
*s11.postimg.org/5vnsvpyhv/WP_20150623_017_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2015)

quan chi 1st is nice one

I am going to matheran tomorrow...hoping to get something beautiful there


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2015)

The first one is pretty cool quan chi.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks guys.

*i.imgur.com/5BzsHmQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/atfDWAI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/z4UplMx.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 26, 2015)

The best disaster that can happen with a photographer....going to Europe without a camera for two months.


----------



## quan chi (Jun 26, 2015)

will post more later.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> The best disaster that can happen with a photographer....going to Europe without a camera for two months.


Its already an issue for pros. The European Union is limiting the right to sell pics of European monuments. Killing a lot of careers


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2015)

ooh I didnt know about the rules in europe...cant we even use RX100 there...it looks like a 10k cam


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 28, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15562&d=1435472291


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 28, 2015)

Road trip this weekend


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2015)

Matheran

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/258/18613889663_7dbca31371_c.jpgMatheran1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/279/19208369906_8e71717dda_c.jpgMatheran2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/271/19208375026_6c8f58f2b5_z.jpgMatheran3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c4.staticflickr.com/4/3711/19048319429_52a5f7068c_z.jpgMatheran4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 28, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Matheran
> 
> *c1.staticflickr.com/1/258/18613889663_7dbca31371_c.jpgMatheran1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Awesome !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

Maharashtra is so beautiful in monsoons


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] 

Yes Anorion..places around mumbai are soo awesome now


----------



## Anorion (Jun 28, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/An9FuNw.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Jun 28, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] those are really good pics.
Anorion thats a nice shot.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2015)

nice one anorion

thanks [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]


----------



## quan chi (Jun 29, 2015)

Thought of changing the subject.Doing something new. Now this is with camera.

*s11.postimg.org/nwkpuqqxf/IMG_1272.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 29, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] love the matheran3 pic.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] 
 [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] is this a real gun ...looks great


----------



## quan chi (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]. Nope its a replica.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 29, 2015)

No, we can actually bring whatever camera we like. I technically don't have a camera with me because....well I don't own one as of now. But quite honestly, kit prices are 20-30K cheaper here.

(Totally out of context, I purchased a Samsung 850 Evo 500 gig SSD here for 12000)


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> The best disaster that can happen with a photographer....going to Europe without a camera for two months.





izzikio_rage said:


> Its already an issue for pros. The European Union is limiting the right to sell pics of European monuments. Killing a lot of careers



Link to proof?
I went to Turkey just 3 weeks ago,no issues at all taking photos unless its a recent development


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 29, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Link to proof?
> I went to Turkey just 3 weeks ago,no issues at all taking photos unless its a recent development



Proof for what ? I said that we can bring whatever camera we want.



> No, we can actually bring whatever camera we like. I technically don't have a camera with me because....well I don't own one as of now. But quite honestly, kit prices are 20-30K cheaper here.
> 
> (Totally out of context, I purchased a Samsung 850 Evo 500 gig SSD here for 12000)


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Proof for what ? I said that we can bring whatever camera we want.



Ohh I thought you meant that dslrs and pro cameras arent allowed to take photos of European monuments anymore,was quite shocked


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 29, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Ohh I thought you meant that dslrs and pro cameras arent allowed to take photos of European monuments anymore,was quite shocked



Well, the problem is with buying stuff. Since I'm in Europe(i.e. Switzerland), but not in European Union, there are some problems while buying stuff from Germany/France/Italy(For native citizens mostly, otherwise tourist visa will allow you to buy and take stuff duty free between EU/EFTA countries, but since I have a student visa, I may have to pay some taxes, even though Switzerland is a member of EFTA).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 29, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Ohh I thought you meant that dslrs and pro cameras arent allowed to take photos of European monuments anymore,was quite shocked


On 9 July 2015, the European Parliament might destroy photography.

The Freedom of taking photos in public places is under attack. Until now, in most countries in Europe you were safe to take and publish photographs that are taken from public ground – This is called Freedom of Panorama. When you were on vacation, you could take a photo from the London Eye and share it with your friends on Facebook*. If someone wanted to pay you for using this photo, that was okay as well. Both is about to change may destroy photography as we know it.

*www.change.org/p/european-parliament-save-the-freedom-of-photography


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

Nice work Sujoy and Quanchi...


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## aaruni (Jun 30, 2015)

Random shooting with Moto G 2 (amateurs with shitty cameras are allowed, right?)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/490/19304528531_48b412977f_o.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 1, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - The first two Matheran pics are awesome. others are great too. 


*c1.staticflickr.com/1/549/19274939906_64d8c80a96_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2015)

thanks @gen

which city is this gen


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 1, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> which city is this gen


Mumbai.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2015)

really..where is the twin tower in mumbai...I thought is petronas tower


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 1, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> really..where is the twin tower in mumbai...I thought is petronas tower



They are about 10 mins walking distance from Mumbai Central Railway Stn. 

a couple of old pics with the twin towers. 

*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5498/11275198043_bdc3cb0ff3_c.jpg
*c2.staticflickr.com/8/7346/9229422094_3b593f0129_b.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jul 1, 2015)

wow second one is too good


----------



## quan chi (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]
gen the last two pis are good.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2015)

@gen 2nd one is really good...that tower is really photogenic


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 2, 2015)

Anorion, quan chi & sujoyp - Thanks


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 4, 2015)

I've been shooting a lot on my mobile these days. Its noisy, not as quick to focus but its available at all times. Plus you have instagram, i still dislike filters but it is a good way to post process things like contrast, highlights and all 

*instagram.com/p/4raPMdiq3j/


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 5, 2015)

i just started blog for my pics
*jaimin100.wordpress.com/


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2015)

amlan I too feel that the dslr combo is too big for personal photo taking....that matheran trip was exaustive because my bag was heavy with D7000+17-50+50mm+flash and then umbrella and what not...trekking 6-8km on hills with even 3-4 kg of baggage is painful. cant imagine if I had my 150-500 at that time.

Someday I will also jump to a lighter combo..but dont want to compromise on quality
 [MENTION=133767]JAI[/MENTION]min...photoblog should have some writeups...the tour have just pics and no explainiations...write about the pics you share to make it interesting


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 6, 2015)

Sure i will do and update it, thanks for suggestion



sujoyp said:


> amlan I too feel that the dslr combo is too big for personal photo taking....that matheran trip was exaustive because my bag was heavy with D7000+17-50+50mm+flash and then umbrella and what not...trekking 6-8km on hills with even 3-4 kg of baggage is painful. cant imagine if I had my 150-500 at that time.
> 
> Someday I will also jump to a lighter combo..but dont want to compromise on quality
> [MENTION=133767]JAI[/MENTION]min...photoblog should have some writeups...the tour have just pics and no explainiations...write about the pics you share to make it interesting


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 6, 2015)

Agh...DSLRs..Mirrorless.....I have to go to Lucerne and Lausanne this week, and I'm still confused with which Camera I should buy.....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> amlan I too feel that the dslr combo is too big for personal photo taking....that matheran trip was exaustive because my bag was heavy with D7000+17-50+50mm+flash and then umbrella and what not...trekking 6-8km on hills with even 3-4 kg of baggage is painful. cant imagine if I had my 150-500 at that time.
> 
> Someday I will also jump to a lighter combo..but dont want to compromise on quality
> [MENTION=133767]JAI[/MENTION]min...photoblog should have some writeups...the tour have just pics and no explainiations...write about the pics you share to make it interesting


Seems like you took your entire kit along.  Ek coolie bhi kar lena tha 

But thats the reason i got a mirrorless. Can't keep carrying a loaded bag everywhere


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2015)

aree rain umbrella not that white one ...it was just D7000+17-50+50mm +flash...but this also makes 2 kg combo


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems like you took your entire kit along.  Ek coolie bhi kar lena tha
> 
> But thats the reason i got a mirrorless. Can't keep carrying a loaded bag everywhere



Don't know, my friend owns A7ii, and that "thing" is pretty bulky. I purchased A6000 today(with 16-50 kit and 30mm Sigma Art).


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> amlan I too feel that the dslr combo is too big for personal photo taking....that matheran trip was exaustive because my bag was heavy with D7000+17-50+50mm+flash and then umbrella and what not..



More pics from Matheran please. Don't tell that u took that heavy bag and took four photos.

Weekend pics
*c1.staticflickr.com/1/527/19480343781_1693b13fb3_b.jpg
*c1.staticflickr.com/1/297/19290381809_541f7cc022_b.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 7, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Don't tell that u took that heavy bag and took four photos.





Gen.Libeb said:


> Weekend pics


Nice IQ...

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> aree rain umbrella not that white one





Siddhartht said:


> Don't know, my friend owns A7ii, and that "thing" is pretty bulky. I purchased A6000 today(with 16-50 kit and 30mm Sigma Art).


Congrats


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2015)

@gen..nice pics 

I went with 3 of my friends...soo 4 scenaries...will post some portraits ....btw my one panorama had 11 images attached 
    [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]  congrats for a6000

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry didnt crop these images

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-LfJ_dV53C0c/VZyYZIFiSPI/AAAAAAAAL0w/9n_pn6f0zq0/s800/DSC_8236.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-VCjXYb5gOMA/VZyXf9Yv0II/AAAAAAAALwA/MgBRApTHNJ4/s800/DSC_8182.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bv6m0nxZ3u0/VZyXE3xwFlI/AAAAAAAALuo/xmtijAvoAXw/s800/DSC_8160.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

I know these r not something special...the weather was cloudy and you know girls want to have lots of pics


----------



## nac (Jul 8, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> will post some portraits


Last one is good  B/w would be perfect coz of highlights and shadows...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2015)

really..I will try..thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 10, 2015)

Thank you [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION].

Here is one I took from the train, totally unedited. (Since it was transferred using the play memories app...the resolution is low)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/297/19385224180_813650cd79_z.jpg_DSC2427 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Jul 11, 2015)

^^Very good shot!


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Here is one I took from the train, totally unedited. (Since it was transferred using the play memories app...the resolution is low)


Is that a photo you shot through a tinted glass??? (I assume it is, as you say that you shot from a train). Do you see noticeable IQ drop? Though the picture has more detail, it's dull. I thought this could be fixed in post, in fact I did try to. But couldn't.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], Yup, it was a tinted glass. I didn't try any post processing, since I wanted to see how good is the new Bionz X.


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 11, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/508/18983663524_2db18867a5_z.jpgDSC_0706 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/388/19580078006_4ed9f5869f_z.jpgDSC_0703 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Seems my plants too are enjoying the monsoon rains.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 12, 2015)

finally got round to uploading some pics 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3734/19556765485_9bd10b2ea4_c.jpg
I walk alone by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/267/18805400884_a539422894_c.jpg
Hold your horses people by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 12, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I walk alone


Nice one. Tried b/w and it's good.


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> and you know girls want to have lots of pics



main reason I managed to buy all my camera gear,dslrs etc(gift from mom) and main reason I have so many girl-friends too!!   
now I regret it sometimes  
I actually avoid telling people in my college that Im into photography otherwise theyll make me take photos for all college events


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> theyll make me take photos for all college events


 Don't worry, if you say you can't, they will most likely borrow your DSLR to cover the event


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Don't worry, if you say you can't, they will most likely borrow your DSLR to cover the event



* Horrorstruck *    No one gets to touch my beloved cameras !! not even my mom who gifted it to me in the 1st place    
my college mates would most probably end up damaging the camera or take photos on auto or in manual with wrong settings 
but yeah if I do mention it, they will do anything to take me or my dslr for the events , dead or alive !!


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 13, 2015)

I rarely take pictures of people....better to be safe than sorry. For some strange reasons, they always turn out to be bad.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 13, 2015)

AMlan the 'I walk alone ' is awesome...looking very artistic

@kkn yes same feeling with me  ..not in college although in office...but I clearly tell them I am not good at shooting humans  I love taking different genres of pics ...but I do exactly when girlfriends are around ..ha ha ha ..its the fun of photography...soo I get advantage both sides


----------



## quan chi (Jul 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> finally got round to uploading some pics


Your second picture is very good.However something is not right I think its the location. Otherwise its a wonderful shot.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 13, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> AMlan the 'I walk alone ' is awesome...looking very artistic



Thank you...  One of those street shots that happen on the spur of the moment. The lights at that location were awesome 


quan chi said:


> Your second picture is very good.However something is not right I think its the location. Otherwise its a wonderful shot.


I too think so, it would've been great on a grassy field or something. The rock with stones is just too distracting.


----------



## ratul (Jul 13, 2015)

All the good pics from recent lonavala/khandala trips, no editing, clicked with Nexus 5.
*i.imgur.com/asseeFm.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SlICEig.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CpTgo1u.jpg
*i.imgur.com/nhNn3Wx.jpg
*i.imgur.com/6pvP8Je.jpg
*i.imgur.com/LGvE5Ah.jpg
*i.imgur.com/YpPr7kh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ClT07M7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/VwfDlIz.jpg
*i.imgur.com/E7kExdj.jpg


----------



## nac (Jul 13, 2015)

Ratul, For web viewing 800px long edge would be suffice. It's time consuming for everyone...

I am not sure if I have shared this one before... 
*farm1.staticflickr.com/436/19039186064_fba8d41c41_z.jpgCRW_5692 by Surauna, on Flickr


----------



## CyberKID (Jul 13, 2015)

ratul said:


> All the good pics from recent lonavala/khandala trips, no editing, clicked with Nexus 5.



Nice pics. But yeah, as nac has suggested, please try posting smaller pictures. It's easier for everyone.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 13, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] - Nice picsl I like 4th one the best.
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Nice, never seen that one before.


----------



## nac (Jul 14, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> @nac  - Nice, never seen that one before.


Thank you.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 14, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] nice shots...I too want to go to lonavla but there are no waterfalls now days...less rains 

@good one nac


----------



## ratul (Jul 15, 2015)

nac said:


> Ratul, For web viewing 800px long edge would be suffice. It's time consuming for everyone...
> 
> I am not sure if I have shared this one before...
> [ig]*farm1.staticflickr.com/436/19039186064_fba8d41c41_z.jpg[/img]CRW_5692 by Surauna, on Flickr





CyberKID said:


> Nice pics. But yeah, as nac has suggested, please try posting smaller pictures. It's easier for everyone.





Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] - Nice picsl I like 4th one the best.
> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Nice, never seen that one before.





sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION] nice shots...I too want to go to lonavla but there are no waterfalls now days...less rains
> 
> @good one nac



nice click  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], and thanks all, i'd fix the sizes when i reach home.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 15, 2015)

[MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]... the images are quite mystical. Especially the 4th one

Anyone knows its name?
*farm1.staticflickr.com/517/18905829043_75678ac9cc_c.jpgUntitled by Prashant Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 15, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @good one nac





ratul said:


> nice click   @nac , and thanks all, i'd fix the sizes when i reach home. *www.digit.in/forum/images/smilies/icon_smile.gif


Thank you, guys. 
Ratul, I am looking forward to that. I couldn't view the whole picture even after zooming out all the way. 


marvelousprashant said:


> Anyone knows its name?


Should ask the Tinker bell 
Looks like a beetle to me.


----------



## ratul (Jul 16, 2015)

marvelousprashant said:


> [MENTION=122731]ratul[/MENTION]... the images are quite mystical. Especially the 4th one



thanks. 



nac said:


> Thank you, guys.
> Ratul, I am looking forward to that. I couldn't view the whole picture even after zooming out all the way.
> 
> Should ask the Tinker bell
> Looks like a beetle to me.



Done, fixed the size.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 20, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/542/19666954778_bb9d7d71b3_z.jpgXI-2 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

This little guy was following us everywhere!!


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 20, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/318/19836427216_89c664208d_c.jpgFlower in my garden by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 20, 2015)

Siddharth and Jaimin100, awesome shots ... nice framing and great colors 


A couple from my side 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/525/19239148834_eb2bd6846b_c.jpgHolding you back by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/455/19785101352_01d07022e8_c.jpgSummer showers  #rain #raining #rainyday #pouring #rainydays #water #clouds #cloudy #photooftheday #puddle #umbrella #instagood #rainyweather #rainydayz #splash #TFLers #downpour #instarain @delhigram @delhighted #delhigram #delhi_igers #macrophotography by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 20, 2015)

ratul said:


> Done, fixed the size.


Thank you. 


Siddhartht said:


> This little guy was following us everywhere!!





jaimin100 said:


> Flower in my garden





izzikio_rage said:


> A couple from my side


Nice work guys. Nice colours Jaimin/Amalan. 

Amlan, I would like to know why many of your shots are high ISO or is that I am only noticing high ISO shots?

Siddharth, So A6000 does track well as they say... I would love to know what lens you used (exif is not available) 
WB is little off for me (warmer would be better???)
(don't surprise me by saying it was taken with a mobile camera )


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]. Nac, the tracking performance is rather subjective. Given good light, it can really track subject well, and keep that fine depth slice between environment and subject. But low light performance is as good as any typical mid-range DSLR/MLC, with blurry images/videos if the subject is not moving fast enough(yeah, it's strange, but I think that new algorithms works well with movement). I would love to share some shots with good amount of movement, but since my friends are also in those pictures....so I can't. 
I was using the standard 16-50 Kit lens, and nothing else.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 21, 2015)

nac said:


> Amlan, I would like to know why many of your shots are high ISO or is that I am only noticing high ISO



My cam seems to favor bumping up the ISO over other factors. Especially for night or low light shots it immediately defaults to ISO 3200. Plus i do a lot of my shooting at night or evenings, with no tripod and stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2015)

then you can limit the bump in the ISO in settings so cam knows max limit to bump  ...but that will certainly decrese the shutter speed


----------



## nac (Jul 21, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Thank you  @izzikio_rage ,  @nac . Nac, the tracking performance is rather subjective. Given good light, it can really track subject well, and keep that fine depth slice between environment and subject. But low light performance is as good as any typical mid-range DSLR/MLC, with blurry images/videos if the subject is not moving fast enough(yeah, it's strange, but I think that new algorithms works well with movement). I would love to share some shots with good amount of movement, but since my friends are also in those pictures....so I can't.
> I was using the standard 16-50 Kit lens, and nothing else.


I was expecting you would say a prime lens 
It's alright, me too don't share portrait shots. 

I have taken lot of photographs, but didn't make much prints out of it. Lately, my friend did and I was surprised by the results. Of course, there was some PP involved. May be it's not the cam, it's the zoomin's print work. I don't know. Now I am thinking of printing some of my clicks too... 


izzikio_rage said:


> My cam seems to favor bumping up the ISO over other factors. Especially for night or low light shots it immediately defaults to ISO 3200. Plus i do a lot of my shooting at night or evenings, with no tripod and stuff


Water melon shots seems to have a lot light but still noisy... or is it not shot with NEX?


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 21, 2015)

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3665/19255247004_64a365d10e_z.jpgLight show by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3677/19256877773_7ceb2b9866_z.jpgsalarjang museum by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/355/19882996711_31d5c39208_z.jpgNature at best by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/484/19255681004_aece18f899_z.jpgArt of balance by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2015)

[MENTION=133767]JAI[/MENTION]min 1st and 2nd are good...sky seems too PPed..last one too too much saturated for me


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 21, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=133767]JAI[/MENTION]min 1st and 2nd are good...sky seems too PPed..last one too too much saturated for me



thanks man for comment  and my id is  [MENTION=165721]jaimin100[/MENTION] 

edited with expose 3


----------



## nac (Jul 21, 2015)

Jaimin, Did you click any during light show? I would love to see one...


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 21, 2015)

nac said:


> Jaimin, Did you click any during light show? I would love to see one...



No man, i was runing out of time that day


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, I do think that Sony is doing some hidden improvement in their kit 1650. My previous one was less sharp...maybe it's the camera ? Or new BionzX. 
And Prime...I'm still confused between Zeiss and Sony....

Update: 

A random shot~

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3780/19884659212_31cfd892ec_k.jpgDSC2369 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 22, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/331/19727113400_34c2e01b5c_z.jpgtank by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 22, 2015)

nac said:


> Water melon shots seems to have a lot light but still noisy... or is it not shot with NEX?



Shot with the NEX only, using a 70-210 lens stepped down to f/8. Thats why the cam shot at ISO 3200 to compensate for the low light and high shutter speed. 

I'm not sure how to limit the ISO to a value, not sure the NEX has that option.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 22, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Shot with the NEX only, using a 70-210 lens stepped down to f/8. Thats why the cam shot at ISO 3200 to compensate for the low light and high shutter speed.
> 
> I'm not sure how to limit the ISO to a value, not sure the NEX has that option.



You mean in Program Auto ? I can't actually remember, but I think you can do that in A6000/NEX-6. Well...the menu is now completely revamped, it's kind of deep and accessible.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 23, 2015)

I think the new menu is only in the a6000. No firmware updates for the nex 6 for quite some time. Let me know if you find the setting


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 23, 2015)

jaimin100 said:


> *farm1.staticflickr.com/318/19836427216_89c664208d_c.jpgFlower in my garden by Jaimin Patel, on Flickr



Nice...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2015)

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/115756907/m%3D900/c743c968e1d471475e2ad5d57232a837
City Heart by Harshil Sharma on 500px

  *drscdn.500px.org/photo/115756905/m%3D900/8cb224731bb1032c10d851b20b36d5f3 
 Eyes of the Beast by Harshil Sharma on 500px 



  *drscdn.500px.org/photo/115756903/m%3D900/cefb92a035a272abf89e29b3415d327f 
 Alley of Perspective by Harshil Sharma on 500px 


  *drscdn.500px.org/photo/115756897/m%3D900/3c49f805bb0958e276c7a71e64dc9243 
 Market Makeup by Harshil Sharma on 500px 

  *drscdn.500px.org/photo/115756895/m%3D900/c4bf24c742abab033a8c122314334494 
 Ghost Patterns by Harshil Sharma on 500px


----------



## Anorion (Jul 23, 2015)

market makeup is awesome
also good setting


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 23, 2015)

Harshil, really good pictures.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2015)

i liked the last one..quality is good


----------



## nac (Jul 23, 2015)

IQ for a mobile camera, that's excellent. 


harshilsharma63 said:


> Alley of Perspective
> Market Makeup


Good work 

Alley of Perspective - Is that a distortion? 
Market Makeup - b/w would be good in my view.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> market makeup is awesome
> also good setting





izzikio_rage said:


> Harshil, really good pictures.





sujoyp said:


> i liked the last one..quality is good





nac said:


> IQ for a mobile camera, that's excellent.
> 
> Good work
> 
> ...



@all, thanks guys  Is anyone of you on 500px?
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] no, its not a distortion, the building is actually curved. Wit try b/w too. I generally don't like b/w though.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 23, 2015)

i am there on 500px but didnt update for long


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm on 500px...  Amlanmathur


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 24, 2015)

Got a chance to meet real model today.....sad that it was not meant to be a photo session. 
Now I think I know the difference between real photographers and my level.....the person who introduced me used a combination of Nikon Df, Olympus OMD-E5 and Ricoh GR..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Got a chance to meet real model today.....sad that it was not meant to be a photo session.
> Now I think I know the difference between real photographers and my level.....the person who introduced me used a combination of Nikon Df, Olympus OMD-E5 and Ricoh GR..


What is the difference between you and a real photographer?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2015)

It seems a real photographer spends 3 lakh on his cams and lenses saying that they are for specific needs...and we spend same 3 lakh on various lenses saying we need to cover all range


----------



## nac (Jul 26, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> It seems a real photographer spends 3 lakh on his cams and lenses saying that they are for specific needs...and we spend same 3 lakh on various lenses saying we need to cover all range


 And we leave the 300k gear at home and take compact, and say that it's comfortable carrying everywhere


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 26, 2015)

That's true...  I've been watching the pro photographer cheap camera challenge videos on digital rev tv...  Its really all about the photographer.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 26, 2015)

LOL [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] true


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 27, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> What is the difference between you and a real photographer?



I don't know. I click nearly 200-300 pictures for an event. They take close to 30. In this case, I took more than 250 and couldn't find shots which were as good as his 7. 
And specifically, I think we complaint about gears a lot...this camera has that, this lens is not that sharp on that range etc etc, but we don't care much about the actual picture coming out of it(I'm generalizing it, not specific to every amateur photographer).


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 27, 2015)

I belive with equal gears Pro can compose better...but generally they have the advantage of full frame DSLR with pro and sharp lenses like 24-70 2.8 ...we can not match the quality of pics with our compromised gears.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> I belive with equal gears Pro can compose better...but generally they have the advantage of full frame DSLR with pro and sharp lenses like 24-70 2.8 ...we can not match the quality of pics with our compromised gears.



I'm not sure [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]. I'm not trying to undermine myself or someone else, but I was forced to think again. I spent nearly 40K for a A6000, now I'm going to spend another 30K for lenses. Do I really need those lenses ? Or should I focus more on subject and composing a shot, try to be more creative. My friend uses a GR....and his shots are awesome. Another friend of my still prefers film!! and still they are good, and even shots on his A6000 are quite nice. 
Well I can always blame on my gear, or I can try doing something better. Personally now I find my gallery to be pretty naive in nature.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 27, 2015)

True...  Its a lot more than the gear. Its experience and knowledge and art. I've seen people use phones to take amazing shots, use cams that are years old to compose awesome stills. 

Gear makes a hell of a difference not only in the right hands. Think of it, if i give your stuff to an amateur who says that all he needs to get good shots is a great cam and lenses, will they get shots as good as yours?

I think not....  And I've tried with my friends. So i guess it is knowledge

BTW a shot ... this is the photography thread

*farm1.staticflickr.com/263/20031105096_e38eba4549_c.jpg
Taking flight by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> I'm not sure  @sujoyp . I'm not trying to undermine myself or someone else, but I was forced to think again. I spent nearly 40K for a A6000, now I'm going to spend another 30K for lenses. Do I really need those lenses ? Or should I focus more on subject and composing a shot, try to be more creative. My friend uses a GR....and his shots are awesome. Another friend of my still prefers film!! and still they are good, and even shots on his A6000 are quite nice.
> Well I can always blame on my gear, or I can try doing something better. Personally now I find my gallery to be pretty naive in nature.


This reminds me of a quote I read few years ago from the book "Art of Composition"


> Photographers tend to show a disproportionately high level  of  interest  in  equipment  and  a disproportionately low level towards the fundamentals of using it.



Don't get hard on yourself, technological advancement making an year old product look like an antique. People can't hold their urge to buy a product they can afford despite being expensive, being no need of it. People like to have a sophisticated system. Looking around us, everything is more sophisticated than a decade, a year, a month ago. That's what we have been doing for 1000s of years.

There will be a time, when one doesn't get the urge for getting something beyond the need of it. Then the focus will be shifted to the fundamentals and will learn more (not that I am implying one doesn't learn now )...

Sorry guys I got carried away a little.. 

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Taking flight


Nice one...

You know guys, I am extremely excited that I have found a tool.



Spoiler



I have developed a soft corner for b/w photos ever since I started reading "art of composition". Many a times, I feel that some of your images would look good in b/w and which made me do get the photos and edit it to b/w. This takes so many steps, but I was still doing. Lately, something stroke my mind "how about changing my display to b/w" (temporarily) to view the images in grayscale mode. Now you know how that made me to screw up my display settings . 

Now I have found a tool called "Negative Screen" which helps me to view the things I want in b/w with just couple of clicks. *www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/yay.gif


BTW, it's nice in b/w Amalan


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2015)

nice pic [MENTION=290781]Alma[/MENTION]n

I do belive the importance of techniques and composition...but I will never neglect the equally important gear....
Recently I shot some pics with 17-50 2.8 and some with 50mm 1.8 ...both at f4 and I should say the pics taken with 50mm 1.8 have much better sharpness and blurry bg...its more eye pleasing.

The person who knows what he would love to shoot in future have a better optimised investment...and a person like me who wants to shoot everything have to invest in wide+macro+medium telephoto+long tele


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> True...  Its a lot more than the gear. Its experience and knowledge and art. I've seen people use phones to take amazing shots, use cams that are years old to compose awesome stills.


Do you have some examples / links ?



sujoyp said:


> I believe with equal gears Pro can compose better...but generally they have the advantage of full frame DSLR with pro and sharp lenses like 24-70 2.8 ...we can not match the quality of pics with our compromised gears.


One reason  Pro's get better picture is because they spend considerable time and effort to find a good subject.    A good subject with average composition will always look better than a bad subject with a good composition. 
Most of us try to make the best of what is around us on days when we don't have anything else to do.




izzikio_rage said:


> Gear makes a hell of a difference not only in the right hands. Think of it, if i give your stuff to an amateur who says that all he needs to get good shots is a great cam and lenses, will they get shots as good as yours?


I don't get your point here. Comparison with absolute amateurs does not makes any sense.  
I don't think photography is as difficult as people make it out to be. I think any one with a some free time and interest can easily learn the technical aspects and  basics & shoot decent photos, as good as most on this forum .








izzikio_rage said:


> BTW a shot ... this is the photography thread
> Taking flight



What kind of a plane is that, was it flying too low ?



And since this is the photography thread :
*farm4.staticflickr.com/3710/20061868555_d9e0effc80_b.jpgPark by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Do you have some examples / links ?


You mean, good photographs taken with a normal compact camera? I am sure you can find many...


Gen.Libeb said:


> One reason  Pro's get better picture is because they spend considerable time and effort to find a good subject.    A good subject with average composition will always look better than a bad subject with a good composition.


100% I agree. Subject matters. I have said this too sometime ago...


Gen.Libeb said:


> I don't get your point here. Comparison with absolute amateurs does not makes any sense.
> I don't think photography is as difficult as people make it out to be. I think any one with a some free time and interest can easily learn the technical aspects and  basics & shoot decent photos, as good as most on this forum .


I would reply here, but everyone would pound me for it. I better pm you... Wait a sec, what if you jump on me??? I better *i15.photobucket.com/albums/a384/themarbleintheoatmeal/smilies/zipper.gif


Gen.Libeb said:


> And since this is the photography thread :
> Park


I like it, but the processing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2015)

Search for pro photographer cheap camera challenge on youtube. You'll find out how pros handle cheap cameras to get great shots. 500px and flickr have  a cam finder page. Have a look at the pics from a galaxy s3 or a one plus one, there are some amazing pics there. 

So yes equipment matters but you can do well with a little bit of creativity. 

Was comparing with absolute amateurs since thats what we look like to people who have been in this industry for a long time. While we snap everything, they will spend a lot of time composing, waiting for the right time, right light before they shoot


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> While we snap everything, they will spend a lot of time composing, waiting for the right time, right light before they shoot


Well, they look for photos all the time may be because that's what they do for a living but you can't really expect us to do that. 



izzikio_rage said:


> So yes equipment matters but you can do well with a little bit of creativity.


Do you guys think creativity is something people are born with  or can it be learned ?


----------



## quan chi (Jul 28, 2015)

[MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION] nice shot but the pp could have been better, or you could have faced away from the sun.(Looks like it was taken somewhat near the afternoon.)


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 28, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> What kind of a plane is that, was it flying too low ?



Hmm..the plane..I guess an ATR-72 ? Because from the livery I can tell that it belongs to Jet/JetKonnect, and they operate planes like this...actually I take one regularly between Indore and Delhi. (Personally, I think Jet has the best livery in India, from an aesthetic point of view-and photographic too  )


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2015)

since we are talking about what the pros think and what their advise is 

*iso.500px.com/8-pro-photographers-share-the-best-advice-they-ever-got/

and for those of you asking about what a cheap camera can give in the hands of a good photographer 

*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=cheap+camera+pro+photographer

[youtube]jDAnNjRJxOQ[/youtube]

[youtube]wX76k-chflo[/youtube]

[youtube]40c3tmRCNFg[/youtube]


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> and for those of you asking about what a cheap camera can give in the hands of a good photographer


I have watched last year's Pro photographer, cheap camera challenge. I think the last one is from year, kinda remember it. Will check the other videos too...

Did digitalrev organized any competition like last year (or is it two years before?) for non pro photographers?


----------



## chitvan (Jul 29, 2015)

Man at work
Captured by Moto G

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/28/618bc28b73900ba2d11a3114bd73ab2e.jpg


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION]: beautiful capture mate!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 29, 2015)

Chitvan, thats a great capture. Nice composition and light. The motoG cam is really good 
 [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]: have you stopped clicking with the legacy lenses? Long time no shots 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], i didn't know that digitalrev also organized contests. But have been watching this series for some time...  Really good stuff. Wish they'd share the post processing details as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2015)

@amlan thats a nice series.. I used to check these videos a lot last year..

 [MENTION=10032]chitvan[/MENTION] thats a nicely compoed shot


----------



## Raziel (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: glad to see you guys r clicking n active here! Ive been a bit busy these days, that said, im waiting for a carl zeiss pancolar i ordered today.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 29, 2015)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] : What lens is this? orignal for the cam or a legacy one 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/264/19472966543_bf58894965_c.jpgChasing North by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

Finally got a good set of star trails with the north star in the frame


----------



## nac (Jul 29, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Chasing North
> Finally got a good set of star trails with the north star in the frame





chitvan said:


> Man at work
> Captured by Moto G


Excellent work guys 


izzikio_rage said:


> Wish they'd share the post processing details as well.


I didn't find them much educational but funny and entertaining. As I keep watching them, that funniness started fading and I don't find a reason to check them much.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2015)

this one is awesome amlan...but its hardwork to do


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> this one is awesome amlan...but its hardwork to do


Time consuming yes...  But then if you have an intervoltmeter then it becomes just a matter of leaving your cam for an hour or so. But its worth the hour of shooting and the time spent stacking them all together.


----------



## Raziel (Jul 30, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] : What lens is this? orignal for the cam or a legacy one
> 
> *farm1.staticflickr.com/264/19472966543_bf58894965_c.jpgChasing North by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr
> 
> Finally got a good set of star trails with the north star in the frame



Nice star trails! Is that polaris in the center? What's the exposure time ?
and, Pancolar is a vintage prime lens by carl zeiss jena.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2015)

I liked this intervoltmeter...will it help in taking droplet shots too. let me check online

- - - Updated - - -

hey my D7000 have inbuilt intervoltmeter...I didnt know that...let me play with it today night


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 30, 2015)

In built...  Wow...  How does that work?


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 30, 2015)

umm i discovered just today ..so give me some time


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2015)

[youtube]1rN29qDRniA[/youtube] 

might help


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 31, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] : What lens is this? orignal for the cam or a legacy one
> 
> *farm1.staticflickr.com/264/19472966543_bf58894965_c.jpgChasing North by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr
> 
> Finally got a good set of star trails with the north star in the frame



Awesome shot man...and setting the north star in the center really requires a good eye..


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> umm i discovered just today ..so give me some time



Yes, please. Let's see how good it is.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2015)

Raziel said:


> Nice star trails! Is that polaris in the center? What's the exposure time ?
> and, Pancolar is a vintage prime lens by carl zeiss jena.


Yup the pole star in the center of the circle 

Where did you buy this Pancolar from? Just checked the net, awesome lens


----------



## Raziel (Jul 31, 2015)

^^Happens to be in ebay once in a while, not quite commonly seen like the Helios, not very rare too.


----------



## nac (Jul 31, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> hey my D7000 have inbuilt intervoltmeter...I didnt know that...let me play with it today night


Yeah, it's the best time for startrail. It would be perfect to try on full moon night...


izzikio_rage said:


> Finally got a good set of star trails with the north star in the frame


Is it hard to get the Polaris in the frame? Can we just put the camera facing North and get it?
I thought with the help of a compass, I can find the exact line of North and software like Stellarium would help me to find at what degree the north star is located in the sky.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 31, 2015)

Nice, seems like a great lens. Lets see some pics once you get it

Hard to get startrails on a moonlit night. The moonlight hides all the stars

Thats the way to get it, just point north and use some app to find how high it is in the sky.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 3, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/295/20252669982_aa4677f476_k.jpgMilan-DSC3344 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

Finally, I'm free. Hard to believe that they constructed this building under three years.

*farm1.staticflickr.com/464/20234812926_9945907f85_k.jpgBellinzona-DSC2975 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

This one is from Bellinzona, exactly in front of my room.


----------



## Raziel (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: Nice BW shots mate. Is that a castle ?

Just posting a car I shot some time ago.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8765/17318988061_6e6027d73e_b.jpgBugatti Veyron by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: Nice BW shots mate. Is that a castle ?
> 
> Just posting a car I shot some time ago.
> 
> *farm9.staticflickr.com/8765/17318988061_6e6027d73e_b.jpgBugatti Veyron by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr



Thanks!!  Hmm...it's actually a castle rampart hybrid. Bellinzona has three castles close to each other.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] the building looks awesome...at what mm did you took the wide shot?
 [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]..what car is that...I dont recognize the logo


----------



## Raziel (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: cool man..would be nice if it were in color.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: It's a Bugatti Veyron


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2015)

Raziel said:


> @Bugatti Veyron



Excellent one man 


Siddhartht said:


> Milan-DSC3344


Nice one... I just saw a similar shot on fujirumours.


Spoiler



*m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-c.ak/hphotos-ak-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11401576_493853874113456_1896540584567238479_n.jpg?oh=96c57a3b3dd5fb2e72c29b8108d35912&oe=563B10D3&__gda__=1447530841_4eca2859a24acae43580ac2620cf82aa


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], Yup, Milan has this interesting mix of old and new stuff. I took the shot at 16mm, the widest possible by my kit.  
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]Thanks! That is a cool shot, I was thinking of taking a tripod with me for a long exposure clicks, but it was rainy and I decided to do less photography and spend more time with friends.  
 [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], of castle ? You want one taken in night or day ?

Here is another one, well not exactly a serious shot, but yeah, can give rough idea:

*farm1.staticflickr.com/450/19658792694_b457926701_k.jpgBellinzona-DSC2980 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## Raziel (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: Thanks dude. [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: That's beautiful, I love castles, lol. If you're gonna shoot then daytime yeah.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], Will do. 

Another one using inbuilt camera effect, during night at iso 3200.

*farm1.staticflickr.com/450/19658930314_5898550415_k.jpgBellinzona-DSC2972 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## Raziel (Aug 4, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: Nice shot man, liked the composition and the minimalism.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome stuff in the last couple of clicks. Awesome shot of the veyron, specially the light trails in front of it. 

Nac, nice shot, post on flickr, would want to see the EXIF of this.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: Nice shot man, liked the composition and the minimalism.



Thanks!! Well the biggest problem in my case is that I exactly can't see what I'm capturing on my laptop, since it uses a typical TN panel, so I totally don't have any idea of my monochrome shots while I upload them.

Last one from Milan, hopefully. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/502/20258801986_2f525a088d_k.jpgMilan-DSC3353 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Milan-DSC3353


Nice one... Best among the last 5. 


izzikio_rage said:


> Nac, nice shot, post on flickr, would want to see the EXIF of this.


 Nice shot 

I guess you're mistaken. It's been three weeks since I posted one. 

If you're talking about the one similar to Siddharth's Milan (Unicredit) shot, that's from Fujirumours. NOT MINE. Sorry if that mislead you to think that I am capable of taking such a wonderful shot 

Here is the link and description of that photograph.

TOP OF THE SHOTS at the X-Shooter Facebook Zone! | Fuji Rumors



> Holger Glaab‎: Germany, Frankfurt. Fuji X-T1. XF14. ND-Filters and some editing in PS & Co


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], thanks!
I think I have two or three better shots, but since I'm too lazy to process the raws, I will most probably post them later...like after five or six months xD.

Fuji X-T1 is good for color photographs, but when it comes to Monochrome, it's the core sensor which matters, not the color filter. I think Sony ones have a better edge during post shooting monochrome conversion.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]  awesome shots then. Specially the one that nac had posted.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 5, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], Thank you!!
I think I will shift my focus to monochrome completely....I don't know, but they are certainly better than my color shots xD


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 8, 2015)

Amazing weather....  Need suggestions for some great rain shots.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 8, 2015)

Sat down with my camera one fine day for bird watching... basically the pigeons with all their wings spread. Since it wss my rooftop, didn't have the liberty to take in all, and have unavoidable interferences like clothes lines. Pictures have turned grainy a bit because I was shooting in sports mode and it was cloudy.

The thing I like most about them is their pink landing gears. 

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3820/20065802492_c32fe589f8_z.jpgDSC_0948 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/352/20065936412_4d37f5e0c8_z.jpgDSC_0967 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/405/20074023045_ab051662b8_z.jpgDSC_0991 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3741/20074482715_cec55448a1_z.jpgDSC_1059 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/524/20066623762_65fe02b040_z.jpgDSC_1067 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice pics...  Could've increased the exposure compensation a bit to make them brighter...  Cool stuff though


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 9, 2015)

nac said:


> Yeah, it's the best time for startrail. It would be perfect to try on full moon night...
> 
> Is it hard to get the Polaris in the frame? Can we just put the camera facing North and get it?
> I thought with the help of a compass, I can find the exact line of North and software like Stellarium would help me to find at what degree the north star is located in the sky.



Do not go star trailing on a full moon night. Rather go on the darkest night. It will give you the best shot

- - - Updated - - -

I did not have my tripod with me and visibility was poor. Managed to click these in the seconds when it cleared. Thoughts?

*i.imgur.com/MUvVnCJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qMFUORe.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 10, 2015)

So today is my last day in Bellinzona and Switzerland....
From the perspective of photography....this trip has been a complete failure.. ;-;


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I did not have my tripod with me and visibility was poor. Managed to click these in the seconds when it cleared. Thoughts?


Wonderful location. Where is this place?


CyberKID said:


> Sat down with my camera one fine day for bird watching... basically the pigeons with all their wings spread. Since it wss my rooftop, didn't have the liberty to take in all, and have unavoidable interferences like clothes lines. Pictures have turned grainy a bit because I was shooting in sports mode and it was cloudy.


Nice attempt. Did you try with your kit lens?

- - - Updated - - -

*10 photo HDR*
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_6831_zpszywz5vqa.jpg

*B/w version* I love this version
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_6831%20bw_zps6kdqzyej.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 12, 2015)

nac said:


> *10 photo HDR*




The first one is great.    Don't really think B/W does much for sunrise/sunsets.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 12, 2015)

nac said:


> Wonderful location. Where is this place?



This is Lonavla. Lion's point


----------



## Raziel (Aug 12, 2015)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: Beautiful..almost a Swiz valley ☺


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2015)

It's developed from RAW. Didn't like the softness after applying NR, so left most of the noise untouched to keep the sharpness in the image. I guess one reason for this noise is, it's too contrasty and other is heavily cropped. It's like 1300mm eq. (approx)...

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/CRW_6868_zps2jfnphir.jpg

This one really sucks in b/w. So no b/w, in fact the IQ was drastically falling as I start reducing saturation.


Gen.Libeb said:


> The first one is great.    Don't really think B/W does much for sunrise/sunsets.


Thank you... I don't know, for some reasons I like black and white. Not always, but most of the times. Solely for that reason, I looked for a tool to see everything in my monitor b/w and found one too.


nomad47 said:


> This is Lonavla. Lion's point


I was expecting somewhere north east...


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 12, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] : first one is nice!

Location : Rhine River @ Leverkusen, Germany

*i.imgur.com/vOSWMHd.jpg
P.S : I've n't post processed this pic yet.


----------



## nac (Aug 12, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] : first one is nice!
> 
> Location : Rhine River @ Leverkusen, Germany
> P.S : I've n't post processed this pic yet.


Thank you.

Lacking focus depth for a landscape.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 12, 2015)

Planning to give my phone cam a try after seeing the stuff you've all gotten from your phone cams. Suggest a good cam app for android. Camera fv5 is what i have now


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 12, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: Beautiful..almost a Swiz valley ☺



Thanks. It was mesmerizing 



nac said:


> I was expecting somewhere north east...



Yes North East has some exquisite landscapes. Hopefully I will shoot some next time am home. 

BTW bought myself a 35mm f/1.8 from amazon


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Planning to give my phone cam a try after seeing the stuff you've all gotten from your phone cams. Suggest a good cam app for android. Camera fv5 is what i have now


I don't about camera app, but with FV5 you get all manual controls. Why look other place, when you have what you need?


nomad47 said:


> BTW bought myself a 35mm f/1.8 from amazon


Congrats...
Lonavala shot from DSLR?


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 13, 2015)

nac said:


> I don't about camera app, but with FV5 you get all manual controls. Why look other place, when you have what you need?
> 
> Congrats...
> Lonavala shot from DSLR?


Yes. Looks bad ain't it?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2015)

nac said:


> I don't about camera app, but with FV5 you get all manual controls. Why look other place, when you have what you need?
> 
> Congrats...
> Lonavala shot from DSLR?


It does not have an HDR option. Best you can do is shoot bracketed shots and combine them. Would love to have an app that does all that in the phone


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yes. Looks bad ain't it?


 Just it doesn't have DSLR punch.


izzikio_rage said:


> It does not have an HDR option. Best you can do is shoot bracketed shots and combine them. Would love to have an app that does all that in the phone


I thought HDR like things are readily available with your stock OS/app. I vaguely remember seeing it in HTC or in Moto.

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> I kinda believe it's possible to get milkyway with  compact because there were some attempts by hobbyist/photographer with  compacts and they did get it. Though not as good as FF or other bigger  format.
> 
> I have tried to capture milkyway few times before with my compact, but  never succeeded in that. In fact, once I thought I did get a glimpse of  it but now I am not sure. I have been thinking of trying milkyway photo  shoot since March. But due to cloudy sky I couldn't get a chance to try.  After months, I see somewhat clear sky and I am gonna try today. Will  see if I can get it...
> 
> This is the most serious attempt till date. Hoping to get it... Wish me luck


Wrapped up the milky way photo shoot. Now the super long processing... Wish if there is any quicker processing available. I  will see if I can finish it by tonight, if not I will post the final image  tomorrow.
Though it's too faint, I see it. I think it's new feat me getting it with my compact.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Wonderful location. Where is this place?
> 
> Nice attempt. Did you try with your kit lens?.



Thanks, Yes, with the 18-55 kit lens



nac said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *10 photo HDR*
> 
> ...


I too liked the first one. I am not really a fan of B/W pictures 

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Planning to give my phone cam a try after seeing the stuff you've all gotten from your phone cams. Suggest a good cam app for android. Camera fv5 is what i have now


Give it a try. Who knows you might like your phone came pics.
I never really liked the android cameras on any of 3 android phones, I've got to lay hands on, including a sony one. For that matter, my Nokia still gives me great pictures.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Android cameras are just bad. If top flagships like s6 or G4 are left alone there are hardly any great camera when it comes to android.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Android cameras are just bad. If top flagships like s6 or G4 are left alone there are hardly any great camera when it comes to android.


That was the thought. When the S3 came out it had the best cam around. People have a ton of pics on flickr from the S3. Wanted to see if i could shoot like that


----------



## nac (Aug 13, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> I too liked the first one. I am not really a fan of B/W pictures


Thank you...

It seems like the processing couldn't make it any better than the single frame milky way photograph. I don't know, probably for deepskystacker (DSS) the image my cam produced are not good enough. It just took only 3 out of 30 frames to process and the final image is no good than the single frame. When I pushed it to use more frames, all I got was plain white image. Tried to get some information, there is nothing there. Not even a single star just a plain grainy image. So here is the single frame PPed.

Now I know for sure it's possible with pinhead sensor and now I can try with some confidence.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_7157_zps2rd46f4q.jpg

Actually, it's 1 min exposure. Coz of CHDK it's not showing the right info in exif.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Just it doesn't have DSLR punch.



Shot with aperture wide open. And high ISO (800).

- - - Updated - - -

Shot today 

*i.imgur.com/1glcBJA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/NjEaiPF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yoOFTmo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IMnviYS.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 14, 2015)

nac said:


> Thank you...
> 
> It seems like the processing couldn't make it any better than the single frame milky way photograph. I don't know, probably for deepskystacker (DSS) the image my cam produced are not good enough. It just took only 3 out of 30 frames to process and the final image is no good than the single frame. When I pushed it to use more frames, all I got was plain white image. Tried to get some information, there is nothing there. Not even a single star just a plain grainy image. So here is the single frame PPed.
> 
> ...



That's very cool 

It can be done, I've used CHDK on my canon SX120 to get star trails. 30sec exposures and almost 150 shots (CHDK has an intervalometer script, look for that and add it to your CHDK). 

You just need a very dark place, away from city lights or on some very high roof. Take a moonless night and then shoot

For shots like this do a dark frame reduction. You can find the tutorials on google. It will clean a lot of the noise


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Shot with aperture wide open. And high ISO (800).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Shot today


Liked the grasses.

- - - Updated - - -

Some days ago, I clicked some shots of the cloudy sky and made it into a timelapse. The result is not that good, as there are interferences because of the clothes lines overhead. Another aspect is the relatively larger time interval (of 6 seconds) between each shot which, I think makes the transition a bit jittery. An interval of 2 seconds, I guess would be good enough.
Amazingly, my cam, which has a CIPA battery rating of ~550 shots was able to click more than 700 shots without losing a bar on the stock battery.
[video]*youtu.be/y9NwlWcRPho[/video]


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Shot today


It's vibrant... Would work with some nice subjects.


izzikio_rage said:


> That's very cool
> 
> It can be done, I've used CHDK on my canon SX120 to get star trails. 30sec exposures and almost 150 shots (CHDK has an intervalometer script, look for that and add it to your CHDK).
> 
> ...


Yeah, I remember your star trail work.  The one (CDHK) I have comes with few scripts and intervalometer is one of them.
I wish I could go to somewhere remote to try astro photography. But for now, all I have is our house terrace.
DSS takes care of this. It's like more frames, less noise.

I am trying for milkyway to show up in the picture. I have done star trails few times before. Though the results were just ok, those were successful attempts. Until now, I couldn't capture milkyway. 

I guess it's because I pushed too much (ISO) last time which ends up too noisy and that lead DSS to dump most of the photographs in bin.

I tried again last night @ lower ISO. But I was just 15 min into the photo shoot, clouds covered the sky. I end up with just 12-14 photographs. Other than brightness level and noise, pretty much everything seems like my previous attempt. I still can see the milkyway in single frame. Hoping DSS would see things better this time.

Comet or meteor (I am not sure) like thing got in one of the frame. But unfortunately I can't use it, as that frame has some clouds in it.

- - - Updated - - -



CyberKID said:


> Some days ago, I clicked some shots of the cloudy sky and made it into a timelapse. The result is not that good, as there are interferences because of the clothes lines overhead. Another aspect is the relatively larger time interval (of 6 seconds) between each shot which, I think makes the transition a bit jittery. An interval of 2 seconds, I guess would be good enough.
> Amazingly, my cam, which has a CIPA battery rating of ~550 shots was able to click more than 700 shots without losing a bar on the stock battery.
> [video]*youtu.be/y9NwlWcRPho[/video]


- It looks more like panning than a timelapse. NO OFFENSE.
- Camera doesn't seem like stayed in one position through out the shoot. At the start, there is no cloth line. But in the second half, it started showing up.

I am the first one to watch


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 14, 2015)

nac said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> - It looks more like panning than a timelapse. NO OFFENSE.
> - Camera doesn't seem like stayed in one position through out the shoot. At the start, there is no cloth line. But in the second half, it started showing up.
> 
> I am the first one to watch


None taken 
Yes, you're right. As the sun started coming over the camera lens, I had to move it so as to save the direct sunlight falling over the sensor. Will try to do a better job next time.


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2015)

Woohoo *www.buddy-icons.info/img/smile/1889.gif 
I am excited with the result. *www.talkgold.com/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif.pagespeed.ce.r9-iJsDBpM.gif

I guess given the scenario, this is the best pinhead can do. Would like to try again once aiming for 30-50 light frames, which would reveal some more details and less noise. I am not sure if I am up for one more long process.

Here is the result. DSS stacked 8 out of 12 light frames. Much better than first attempt, in my view. I tried reducing noise, but it gets softer. I prefer sharper than a clean image.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Milkyway%2013thAug_zps1tcwmcmm.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 8 x 60 sec | ISO 400 | 28mm eq.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 14, 2015)

@ cyberkid
Try traffic or clouds with a fixed subject. That will give a good time lapse 


nac said:


> Woohoo *www.buddy-icons.info/img/smile/1889.gif
> I am excited with the result. *www.talkgold.com/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif.pagespeed.ce.r9-iJsDBpM.gif
> 
> I guess given the scenario, this is the best pinhead can do. Would like to try again once aiming for 30-50 light frames, which would reveal some more details and less noise. I am not sure if I am up for one more long process.
> ...


Can't see the image in tapatalk. Link to flickr

Edit: just started showing the image...  Awesome stuff


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 14, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> Liked the grasses.



Thanks 



nac said:


> It's vibrant... Would work with some nice subjects.



The lens is really sharp. Hoping for some good shots over the time.



nac said:


> Woohoo *www.buddy-icons.info/img/smile/1889.gif
> I am excited with the result. *www.talkgold.com/forum/images/smilies/woohoo.gif.pagespeed.ce.r9-iJsDBpM.gif
> 
> I guess given the scenario, this is the best pinhead can do. Would like to try again once aiming for 30-50 light frames, which would reveal some more details and less noise. I am not sure if I am up for one more long process.
> ...



Awesome. But your stars have started trailing due to long exposures. Follow the 600 rule to avoid that. You will have nice stars


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 14, 2015)

Now, finally I'm back in my university, and start of sad life. 
This one is kind of skewed in terms of perspective, but oh well...

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5688/20373481138_e5bee5f0a4_k.jpgDSC4264-Path to light ? by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Can't see the image in tapatalk. Link to flickr
> Edit: just started showing the image...  Awesome stuff





nomad47 said:


> Awesome. But your stars have started trailing due to long exposures. Follow the 600 rule to avoid that. You will have nice stars


Thanks guys...

It's a trade I got to make. With 500 rule, I can go for 18 sec max. But milkyway won't show up (or atleast it didn't show up before - not the last two attempts). But sure I will try. I have been waiting for months to try this...


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice astro-photgraphy guys. I am thinking about trying it with A6000, it's just that here it's mostly cloudy and foggy :/

And this is a nice example of how I can ruin a nearly perfect shot because I was not competent enough to change the shutter speed fast enough.....I think manual controls really help in scenarios involving quick change of settings.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5745/20568508801_587eb06be1.jpgDSC3946 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> That was the thought. When the S3 came out it had the best cam around. People have a ton of pics on flickr from the S3. Wanted to see if i could shoot like that



S3 camera was good as per those days standard but now even redmi 2 camera can take a good fight to it. Photography like every thing requires practice.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2015)

Still seems better than a lot of point and shoots. Just need to figure a good way to shoot with it


----------



## Anorion (Aug 16, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] that path to light is fun, I like photos that do that. 

Does that kind of perspective have a name? There are vertical panoramas, but this just for the bit where you go from looking up to looking straight ahead.


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> S3 camera was good as per those days standard but now even redmi 2 camera can take a good fight to it. Photography like every thing requires practice.



Meh Pureview,Zeiss and Exmor sensors are always gonna be light years ahead
Samsung is overrated imho
I prefer even Nexus 5 camera over samsung

Redmi uses Exmor so its awesome


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] that path to light is fun, I like photos that do that.
> 
> Does that kind of perspective have a name? There are vertical panoramas, but this just for the bit where you go from looking up to looking straight ahead.



I don't know if they have any name in particular  . Personally I think that "looking up" versions are kind of better in most of the generalized cases, but sometimes it is necessary to capture the whole vertical field of view, without the perspective distortion. I will post the non monochrome version of the picture soon, which I think is even more interesting.


----------



## nac (Aug 18, 2015)

nac said:


> *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Milkyway%2013thAug_zps1tcwmcmm.jpg
> 
> SX130 | f/3.4 | 8 x 60 sec | ISO 400 | 28mm eq.



Here is single frame untouched and 8 frame stacked before touching

*Single*
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1%20Milkyway_zps4o9whihk.jpg

*Stacked*
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Stacked_zps8tnyz5wv.jpg

Yesterday, it was raining and today it's cloudy.  Waiting for an opportunity...

Now watching how to PP milky way shot. Will try again, and see if I can pull something better from the stacked one.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2015)

nac said:


> Here is single frame untouched and 8 frame stacked before touching
> 
> *Single*
> *i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/1%20Milkyway_zps4o9whihk.jpg
> ...


Wow, could you see the milky way with your naked eye? 

Should i be trying for this if i can't see it with my naked eye? Plus with 8 shots of 60sec each how did you not get trails?


----------



## nac (Aug 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, could you see the milky way with your naked eye?
> 
> Should i be trying for this if i can't see it with my naked eye? Plus with 8 shots of 60sec each how did you not get trails?


No, milky way isn't visible to naked eyes here in my place. Wish to see it at least once in my life time. Without Stellarium finding it would be one helluva job.

You don't see star trails? I guess you're viewing it from your mobile phone. It's there even in this small resolution.

Even though I felt capturing milky way could be possible with SX130, there was some amount of doubt. If SX130 can do it, I am sure NEX can do it much better. May be you don't need to push your camera as much as I did. I was desperate to get it, so I pushed too much. Probably with just one exposure you could have milkyway with NEX.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, could you see the milky way with your naked eye?
> 
> Should i be trying for this if i can't see it with my naked eye? Plus with 8 shots of 60sec each how did you not get trails?



I think I can see Milky way from my University on a clear day. NEX-6 can definitely take pictures of stars at low ISOs  without stacking. I usually use the remote supplied with my Tripod (VCT-VPR1) for taking pictures at night with either 8s or bulb shutter. I guess my NEX-6 performed better than A6000 in low light, but one cannot ask for a perfect camera under 50K. Here is a picture I took yesterday, which exactly isn't a "Low light" shot, but there was fog and I wanted to capture the misty sort of picture. Apparently, I should have used a 5s shutter for that effect.......

*farm1.staticflickr.com/760/20682295005_c82d5b81cb.jpgMist-DSC4471 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 18, 2015)

nac said:


> No, milky way isn't visible to naked eyes here in my place. Wish to see it at least once in my life time. Without Stellarium finding it would be one helluva job.
> 
> You don't see star trails? I guess you're viewing it from your mobile phone. It's there even in this small resolution.
> 
> Even though I felt capturing milky way could be possible with SX130, there was some amount of doubt. If SX130 can do it, I am sure NEX can do it much better. May be you don't need to push your camera as much as I did. I was desperate to get it, so I pushed too much. Probably with just one exposure you could have milkyway with NEX.



Tried to stack my star trails images with deepskystacker and got a fully blown out image. I guess it moves the pics to prevent trails, apart from that seemed to get nothing out of it. Definitely no milky way


----------



## nac (Aug 18, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Tried to stack my star trails images with deepskystacker and got a fully blown out image. I guess it moves the pics to prevent trails, apart from that seemed to get nothing out of it. Definitely no milky way


 You can't expect milky way in your frame when it's not there in the sky. (Like I did in the past  )

I'll post how I did.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 19, 2015)

In places like Delhi, it's next to impossible to get clear night skies for photographing. It just doesn't come up, unless it has rained for the whole day, and the night turns out to be a cloudless clear one.


----------



## nac (Aug 19, 2015)

CyberKID said:


> In places like Delhi, it's next to impossible to get clear night skies for photographing. It just doesn't come up, unless it has rained for the whole day, and the night turns out to be a cloudless clear one.


Me too thought so, but if Amlan could capture that much stars in Delhi pollution, probably he could capture milkyway too. There is a technique called exposing to the right (ETTR), it could work. Those who have bigger sensor likely to get it. At least, give it a try...

I am trying one last time until next new moon day. Glad sky cleared up.

Even @ base ISO and 60sec exposure, it's visible. But I think it's better to stay @ ISO 400 or above. Stars seems brighter today, may be coz of moon is still up. Clouds is not covering... yet. I am done one burst @ ISO 6400 and now running ISO 400. Composition wise, it's pretty much the same. I am looking for better details. Gonna stack more no. of frames this time. Will see if I am getting any better than the last time.

Though I have already replied to Amlan's question. Do I see it with naked eye? Now my answer is...
*May be. *But I am not sure  If I am seeing, it's too faint. I mean, too faint to recognize it as a milky way.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2015)

Guys, what's a good macro lens for Nikon D7000 ?

I'd be interested in shots like this:
*41.media.tumblr.com/c61212b7eb3a661f5626d7467cd27c5f/tumblr_nfyuw6dz3T1syptjoo10_1280.png


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 20, 2015)

I did that star trails shot on a rainy day. The rain washed away all the pollution and then luckily there were no clouds at night. Will give a shot with ISO800 and 30 sec exposures.


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2015)

Faun said:


> Guys, what's a good macro lens for Nikon D7000 ?
> I'd be interested in shots like this:


First I saw the image and thought "the best eye shot in this forum, then I read your post 



izzikio_rage said:


> I did that star trails shot on a rainy day. The rain washed away all the pollution and then luckily there were no clouds at night. Will give a shot with ISO800 and 30 sec exposures.


Looking forward to see yours...

This time to avoid star trail, used 18 sec exposure. Imported 38 frames (each set) and DSS stacked 30 frames each. I reused flat and bias frames for ISO 400 set from my previous attempt. Not much difference. Only big difference I see is, when more images are stacked I can push a lot when PPing.

*ISO 6400
*
*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Autosave%2019%20aug%20iso6400-Edit-2-1_zpskzok5zvg.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 30 x 18 sec | ISO 6400 | F 28mm eq.

This is the same one but with some heavy editing

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Autosave%2019%20aug%20iso6400-Edit-2_zpsfsulbqww.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 30 x 18 sec | ISO 6400 | F 28mm eq.

*ISO 400*

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Autosave%2019aug%20iso400-Edit-1_zpsmgai36nd.jpg

SX130 | f/3.4 | 30 x 18 sec | ISO 400 | F 28mm eq.

As soon as I start sliding NR, it's getting softer drastically. So I have to leave them grainy...

I will only try this again if I can compose something better rather than just pointing at the sky. This 3 day shooting occupied a lot of space in my hard disk. I think I can delete all those files now as I have the final stacked one.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Meh Pureview,Zeiss and Exmor sensors are always gonna be light years ahead
> Samsung is overrated imho
> I prefer even Nexus 5 camera over samsung
> 
> Redmi uses Exmor so its awesome



To be frank I was actually blown away by the performance of redmi 2 when I compared it to my N5


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Guys, what's a good macro lens for Nikon D7000 ?
> 
> I'd be interested in shots like this:
> *41.media.tumblr.com/c61212b7eb3a661f5626d7467cd27c5f/tumblr_nfyuw6dz3T1syptjoo10_1280.png



Faun its not just macro lens...you need to have a proper flash setup...maybe a ring flash or a nice flash bracket can light the eyes to this level..I have tried many times but due to lack of ring flash I am not able to get good eye shots


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> To be frank I was actually blown away by the performance of redmi 2 when I compared it to my N5



yeah Exmor sensors are awesome !! 
Too bad Xperia phones with the exact same sensors somehow no longer perform like on other Exmor based phones


----------



## $hadow (Aug 22, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah Exmor sensors are awesome !!
> Too bad Xperia phones with the exact same sensors somehow no longer perform like on other Exmor based phones



the moto x style uses new sony sensor.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 22, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Faun its not just macro lens...you need to have a proper flash setup...maybe a ring flash or a nice flash bracket can light the eyes to this level..I have tried many times but due to lack of ring flash I am not able to get good eye shots


You can make a DIY ring flash or use a diwali string of lights to illuminate the eye. With that you could do this shot with a nornal point and shoot or any macro lens, or a reversed lens or an extension tube


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> You can make a DIY ring flash or use a diwali string of lights to illuminate the eye. With that you could do this shot with a nornal point and shoot or any macro lens, or a reversed lens or an extension tube



But the eyes will have ring light reflection. I don't want that. Light has to fall at an angle without much reflection.

*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/12/article-2246888-1679CA4D000005DC-403_964x959.jpg

Can you guys post the best eye shots that you can get ? Lighter iris will have better details.

With light ring it looks cool but not what I am looking for
*il7.picdn.net/shutterstock/videos/8346349/thumb/7.jpg


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2015)

Not very pretty, but I feel like sharing this one.

Moto G 2 phone camera.

*farm1.staticflickr.com/663/20619384020_993bd5bb40_o_d.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2015)

[MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION], good shot, nice tone and subject. I think the focus is a little off though


----------



## aaruni (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you know whether its a thing with the phone, or shaky hands, or a bit of both?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 23, 2015)

aaruni said:


> Not very pretty, but I feel like sharing this one.
> 
> Moto G 2 phone camera.
> 
> *farm1.staticflickr.com/663/20619384020_993bd5bb40_o_d.jpg



Nice click.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2015)

*s1.postimg.org/9ytsivagf/Remastered.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

If anybody can improve the photo more please let me know. I would happily give him the raw file.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

That's already a nice click man [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 23, 2015)

nac said:


> As soon as I start sliding NR, it's getting softer drastically. So I have to leave them grainy...
> 
> I will only try this again if I can compose something better rather than just pointing at the sky. This 3 day shooting occupied a lot of space in my hard disk. I think I can delete all those files now as I have the final stacked one.



Milky Way photos are epic.

 [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] - HDR ! nice ... Is that  Powai lake ?

Forgot to take my camera,  Took these with mobile.

*farm1.staticflickr.com/672/20192741104_9ee43778f6_c.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/575/20789064266_e069dc6d98_c.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5773/20805888882_83dcdd9cf2_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 23, 2015)

Quan chi, thats a great pic. You don't really need more PP on this.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you guys.
 [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]  Yes it is.
Btw your first shot is very good. The next two I think have color & sharpness issue.


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 24, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION], great pic!!  [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION], which city is that ?

And I tried something monochrome again: 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5798/20818501586_4defbe308d.jpgInfinity^2 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Aug 24, 2015)

quan chi said:


> Thank you guys.Btw your first shot is very good. The next two I think have color & sharpness issue.



Thanks.   I'll blame the sharpness on mobile,  Moto E .. the camera isn't that good & I'm not really used to taking pics with it.
The colours, now that you said  I see its kind of bluish.




Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION], great pic!!  [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION], which city is that ?


Mumbai



Siddhartht said:


> And I tried something monochrome again:


Are those clouds ?


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 24, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Are those clouds ?



Yup, clouds, and the lower black region consist of mountains.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 25, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION], great pic!!


Thanks.


----------



## nac (Aug 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Can you guys post the best eye shots that you can get ? Lighter iris will have better details.


Though I have taken few but those are not serious attempts. 


quan chi said:


> If anybody can improve the photo more please let me know. I would happily give him the raw file.


It's a nice work 
I don't know if I can improve it, but love to try. 


Gen.Libeb said:


> Milky Way photos are epic.


Thank you. 
To me 2nd looks good.


Siddhartht said:


> And I tried something monochrome again:


I barely see the clouds. If it's what you intended with the picture, fine. If not, I guess your display is lot brighter than mine.


----------



## Cyanide (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome pics quan chi and Gen.Libeb 

*i.imgur.com/W2z34Y7.jpg


*i.imgur.com/ubZwWDs.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 26, 2015)

nac said:


> I barely see the clouds. If it's what you intended with the picture, fine. If not, I guess your display is lot brighter than mine.



That's the problem with a TN panel, with a not so great contrast ratio. I actually don't know where my monochromes are heading during post processing. 
Oh, and in this case, the only thing I wanted to focus on the cloud at horizon.


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Awesome pics quan chi and Gen.Libeb


Nice IQ. Green looks good.

- - - Updated - - -



Siddhartht said:


> Oh, and in this case, the only thing I wanted to focus on the cloud at horizon.


Ok, then  I had to push a lot to see that mountain at the bottom of the frame


----------



## quan chi (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks guys. 
nac unfortuntely I deleted the raw one will send you one next time.
       [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] I think the concept is good but the composition could have been better. Anyways nice click.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2015)

Got some good shots roaming around the city this weekend. Love the Split toning feature in lightroom, plus how much you can push raw files

*farm1.staticflickr.com/566/20713714558_c4efa5d675_c.jpgTravelling into the sunset by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 26, 2015)

quan chi said:


> nac unfortuntely I deleted the raw one will send you one next time.


Okay. Next time, then. 


izzikio_rage said:


> Travelling into the sunset


Good work


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful pic there @izzikio_rage


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice one [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]

Today, I finally got some time to go through the raws. The result: 


Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5777/20768036020_4a485c6c43.jpgIndia-DSC4455 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5681/20956373465_55e09cc379.jpgMilan-DSC3340 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/601/20946585222_9cd7b9b051.jpgBellinzona-DSC4118 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5702/20963522701_4d2e654e2e.jpgIndia-DSC4456 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Aug 29, 2015)

*World is my living room*

*farm1.staticflickr.com/682/20786948540_06b5daabd8_o.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone 

a_medico. That's a really cool image. Where is this? Looks amazing


----------



## quan chi (Aug 30, 2015)

@Izzikio that tree is distracting otherwise a good shot.(Just my thought)
  [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION] thats a wonderful shot.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 30, 2015)

That shot is uber awesome a_medico


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh, that's an awesome shot Amlan. Beautiful composition and vibrant colours. 

- - - Updated - - -

The same for a_medico. Beautiful shot. I think this is nowhere here in India. We've got a bad pollution problem, so, such sofas can't be kept out or they'll be covered in dust in no time.


----------



## a_medico (Sep 1, 2015)

hehe...right...that was clicked at Boston - ICA


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 2, 2015)

Finally gave all that bug photography a try thanks to all of you showing me that it's possible even without a macro lens 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/601/20444283924_0cd7c11136_c.jpgmoving up by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Sep 3, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally gave all that bug photography a try thanks to all of you showing me that it's possible even without a macro lens


This is the first time you're trying?
Keep it coming...



a_medico said:


> *World is my living room*


Nice work. Would prefer a different treatment...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 3, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/KxdrLSi.jpg

cam used is a Kodak EasyShare C360


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2015)

nice one amlan

good try anorion...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2015)

One of my matheran pics....I wanted to make it look like a lonely girl going towards a last house at left  lot of editing 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5639/21165069745_b98a97d9b8_c.jpgDSC_812011.tif by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2015)

The editing is very cool...  Write a tutorial


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> cam used is a Kodak EasyShare C360


Wings reminds me of Tinkerbell 


sujoyp said:


> One of my matheran pics....I wanted to make it look like a lonely girl going towards a last house at left  lot of editing


Picture didn't load, and I was reading this line and thinking there would be a series houses in the picture and the girl is going towards "a last house at left" 
Different than usual.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL nac ...sorry..think it as farmhouse  alone ..like horror movies


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 6, 2015)

Anorion said:


> *i.imgur.com/KxdrLSi.jpg
> 
> cam used is a Kodak EasyShare C360



whoa that DOF  and those patterns on the wings.. 
awesome pic dude
next time take a pic of a spider


----------



## quan chi (Sep 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> one of my matheran pics....i wanted to make it look like a lonely girl going towards a last house at left :d lot of editing



evil dead!


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 6, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> One of my matheran pics....I wanted to make it look like a lonely girl going towards a last house at left  lot of editing
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5639/21165069745_b98a97d9b8_c.jpgDSC_812011.tif by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr



Now that's a good one!! Great work.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2015)

Sujoy, i demand that tutorial


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2015)

tried experiment of star trail of plane lights
*i.imgur.com/mXESRLl.jpg

24 images, each an 8 second exposure of a plane flying overhead, stacked with startrails.exe


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

@amlan tutorial...I dont really follow anything  can give you hint that I used Topaz PP tools for editing it 

- - - Updated - - -

thanks  [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

some of my captures today 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5748/21186381442_0fc6f47ac6_z.jpg15 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/671/21009901609_c85d1911b3_z.jpg13 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/673/21196730175_2d37de292b_z.jpg11 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/569/21009970099_97ce842fca_z.jpg6 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5618/21186488422_4525f30f19_z.jpg5 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

wooow


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2015)

that last bug is a mega nope
i stepped on one, last week


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

second one is alien [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] where is this? sgnp?


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] no these are taken at ovlekarwadi butterfly garden, thane

  [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION] if you touch with bare hands then you become infected ...I know 

Thanks guys 

- - - Updated - - -

2nd one is larva of a redwingged butterfly


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> tried experiment of star trail of plane lights
> 24 images, each an 8 second exposure of a plane flying overhead, stacked with startrails.exe


What's that? Bokeh in trail?



sujoyp said:


> some of my captures today


11 and 6 are good. Would be good if the macros/close up shots are taken a lot closer like toofan's.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> tried experiment of star trail of plane lights
> *i.imgur.com/mXESRLl.jpg
> 
> 24 images, each an 8 second exposure of a plane flying overhead, stacked with startrails.exe



It will look cool if you can take the landing or lifting progression.  from a 45 degree angle to the landing pitch.

There is a bit of shake in your composition. A given if you were tracking it.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

nac said:


> What's that? Bokeh in trail?



Each of the planes lights appeared as a ring instead of a dot, donno why


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Each of the planes lights appeared as a ring instead of a dot, donno why


I guess, it's out of focus. So the rings, rather than dots.

I didn't know or heard before that people do airplane trails until I saw yours. Nice idea. Googled and saw some good airplane trails.

Those who haven't seen an airplane trails photography here are couple of sample from google. Slightly bigger resolution.


Spoiler



*www.bryansnider.com/wp-content/uploads/The-Rhythm-of-the-Urban-Sky-Full.jpg

*cdn.airplane-pictures.net/images/uploaded-images/2014/3/28/380148.jpg



Faun can give it a try as he lives closer to an airport...


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

ooh wow. Have to see how these are done, each exposure seems longer than 5 minutes at least. 
have to get closer to airport, where I was they were all mostly taking the exact same path

hadn't thought of plane trails, repurposed it from a timelapse
[youtube]vRqOvq7ixFU[/youtube]


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I am not happy with just eyes and just wings of insects......I love to have some environment and composition in the shot ...I may differ from purist of macro but I want composition in the shot  
if u check any macro shot I took in last one year I have not shot any real closeup even after getting tamron 90mm which has 1:1.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] no these are taken at ovlekarwadi butterfly garden, thane


it's on the edge of sgnp! I went to check out this place today. Thanks so much, going to take some other friends to this place also, it's a hidden gem. Only open on sundays though, between 8 and 12 am. There is another butterfly garden right opposite, called Elvis Butterfly Park. 

*i.imgur.com/7uo9Y8Y.jpg


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> hadn't thought of plane trails, repurposed it from a timelapse


Spent a lot of time shooting this time lapse?
Does your kodak have any intervalometer or something? or is it using selftimer?



sujoyp said:


> @nac  I am not happy with just eyes and just wings of insects......I love to have some environment and composition in the shot ...I may differ from purist of macro but I want composition in the shot
> if u check any macro shot I took in last one year I have not shot any real closeup even after getting tamron 90mm which has 1:1.


So it's your style, then. 


Anorion said:


> Butterfly


Nice and close.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 7, 2015)

roughly 1300 frames, 20 seconds per. no timer or intervalometer, used a watch and clicked between 20-40 seconds apart. couldn't even find a clicker, the trigger itself is causing shake. Except for the plane one, which was whenever a plane came. 
for macro shots shifted from focus all over the place to focus in the center, think it made a lot of difference


----------



## nac (Sep 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> roughly 1300 frames, 20 seconds per. no timer or intervalometer, used a watch and clicked between 20-40 seconds apart. couldn't even find a clicker, the trigger itself is causing shake. Except for the plane one, which was whenever a plane came.
> for macro shots shifted from focus all over the place to focus in the center, think it made a lot of difference


Wowie!!! You got a super duper patience to get that many frames in this fashion. Do you got any other camera or just this Kodak C360? Something with manual controls?
I didn't know Anorion is this serious.  Do you have a flickr account? I would love to see yours... 

I didn't get you about that macro part.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 7, 2015)

Anorion said:


> it's on the edge of sgnp! I went to check out this place today. Thanks so much, going to take some other friends to this place also, it's a hidden gem. Only open on sundays though, between 8 and 12 am. There is another butterfly garden right opposite, called Elvis Butterfly Park.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7uo9Y8Y.jpg



Yes but rememeber its just for photographers...others will get very bore there...and take 55-200 type of lens nor longer nor shorter ...its really nice place..entry fee is 100 per head..and go early like 7 am ..the late you go the difficult to take pic of butterfly, they become too active.

- - - Updated - - -

anorion did u create that timelapse video..its amazing


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2015)

^yes. Will go in the morning, the butterflies were flying around like crazy in afternoon. 



nac said:


> Do you got any other camera or just this Kodak C360? Something with manual controls?



yup, got 400D. not so serious. Got bored or irritated of timelapse in 5 mins, 15 mins but after three or four 40 mins- 1 hour sessions, it becomes difficult to stop. mostly stopped when battery ran out. I was holding the mobile still to time once, and a tiny spider started to make a web between my fingers.


----------



## nac (Sep 8, 2015)

Anorion said:


> yup, got 400D. not so serious.
> I was holding the mobile still to time once, and a tiny spider started to make a web between my fingers.


That's nice. You got a DSLR.  No flickr?


----------



## Anorion (Sep 8, 2015)

post of my better results here only
my flickr got full after school I think. Have to go find it. Used Sony Mavica back then, the floppy cam in Taal used by Akshay Khanna.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 10, 2015)

ok so since you people have been pestering me about my high ISO shots I decided to do a whole shoot at the highest I though would give me a good result. 

Shot this at ISO 12800, postprocessed a lot, artifacts are still there but it give quite a cool looking shot. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/750/21274431936_31c6a0291e_c.jpgI can see in the dark by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Sep 11, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> I can see in the dark


Contrasty photo. I am noticing these kinda effect lately that putting a light straight behind the subject, in movies, tele ads and all. In a way it's too distracting and hurting my eyes. It's little different than using that light for silhouette, it's too bright.

If you would do something if I pester, I would do it for shooting low light @ base ISO rather than high ISO. I think this shot could have shot very well in base ISO, still subject and most likely you could able to find something to put your camera steady for long exposure and this contrasty picture would look spectacular in b/w.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 11, 2015)

amlan thats 12800 ISO ...quality is good...and nice compo (works for me)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks, even i was surprised at how much you could clean a ISO 12800 shot in post processing


----------



## aadi007 (Sep 13, 2015)

Took some random shots inside the house with my new Tamron 17-50 VC lens on Canon 600D.
Most of the shots are dimly lit . ISO -800, F2.8, shutter speed 1/30 or so.The VC definitely helps.

How do I add photos here from flickr?





*flic.kr/p/ywVG8E

*www.flickr.com/photos/135411203@N03/shares/a2T3eA

- - - Updated - - -

Why dont the images show up in the post?
Please tell me the trick


----------



## nac (Sep 13, 2015)

It's not rocket science Aadi. This is how it is, one of yours.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5717/21353372966_31ca57631e_z.jpgIMG_5371 by SHILADITYA CHAUDHURY, on Flickr

 I have been thinking of posting this "how to" for quite some time. I will do it now.

*How to post image links in a forum from flickr?*

Since the size of the image files are slightly bigger, I put them in spoiler.



Spoiler



*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%201_zps68k5qprq.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%202_zpsgvgbakxa.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%203_zpswdsvg0ck.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%204_zpsdyuxjjnu.png


----------



## aadi007 (Sep 13, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]
thanks. know it's not rocket science but sometimes u do miss simple things 
I do not still get the BB code as mentioned in your post above.
Guess, my brain is really not working well today.

Also, when I attach a photo from my laptop, can't it be shown directly on the post?


----------



## nac (Sep 13, 2015)

aadi007 said:


> I do not still get the BB code as mentioned in your post above.


 I don't know... Paste a link from flickr, and leave it even if the picture is not showing up. So that we can see what's wrong with the link...


aadi007 said:


> Also, when I attach a photo from my laptop, can't it be shown directly on the post?


I don't use that route. Generally, in forums you have some limit to it and once you have reached that limit, you can't upload anymore until you free up the space. It was long back, I don't know how this works today...


----------



## aadi007 (Sep 13, 2015)

LOL. no probs with the link 
Just wanted to know if I am missing something and being stupid 

OK now, comments welcome and give me some ideas about walkaround photography.
I am poor at that. 

Byw, did you just follow me on flickr? I would like to follow a few forum members and learn from them.


----------



## nac (Sep 13, 2015)

aadi007 said:


> Byw, did you just follow me on flickr?


I am... Just created your flickr account, I guess. Upload the ones too...


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2015)

[MENTION=136810]aadi[/MENTION]  what do you mean by walkaround photography ? Is it product photography, or street photography or insect/bird/pet photography or architecture photography or all of them together 

I would say take one at a time...and google...see what people shoot in that genre ..what kind of lightning is required, what settings needed...replicate that at home


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 19, 2015)

A simple busy click...

*farm1.staticflickr.com/715/21495629266_578685b56b.jpgDSC4101-Bellinzona by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

A little darker...

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5829/21511021802_3001464e1c.jpgDSC4295-Bellinzona by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

And from the sky...

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5729/21522179695_24dea69023.jpgDSC4450-India by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 26, 2015)

and it's finally the season when strange birds come visiting 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5780/21736273891_553ef33147_c.jpg
Peek a boo by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 26, 2015)

thats nice @amlan


----------



## CyberKID (Sep 29, 2015)

It's been quite some time since I came here. Appears we've got some beautiful clicks.
*farm1.staticflickr.com/647/21615350768_a8904b6cfe_c.jpgDSC_0719 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5787/21804188245_93f5d0b534_c.jpgDSC_0769 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5670/21792481372_1ec079c0ab_c.jpgDSC_0771 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

And if there was one time I wanted to have a super zoom lens, it was this.
*farm1.staticflickr.com/744/21621004950_d116e4fa7b_c.jpgDSC_0842-1 by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 29, 2015)

I am slightly confused to like or not the rajanigandha flowers...it looks nice..but taking pics in artificial light with lots of shadows is not a photographic condition


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 30, 2015)

Just found some times to go through old ones. 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/687/21198470683_c8822d09f4.jpgReflections-DSC2478 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5833/21633332559_87a37b0531.jpgChaos|Harmony-DSC2502 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 30, 2015)

The second one looks very cool. Let me guess, shot from a moving car?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 30, 2015)

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/123049849/m%3D900/07ca78ed4db1fbfa515a5a4738abe9a1
Two In The Bush by Harshil Sharma on 500px



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/123049855/m%3D900/89c5c0b9f27c6bc357635cfc40b5299f
Forest Patch by Harshil Sharma on 500px



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/123049857/m%3D900/cb9c88367076b75ee2dc8a5fd91146d2
Dragonfly by Harshil Sharma on 500px


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 30, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> The second one looks very cool. Let me guess, shot from a moving car?



Thanks. I have now started using Lightroom on Ipad, so I can actually see what I'm editing, unlike my laptop, which gives drastically different results. 
Close, a moving train. One thing that I like about the tilting trains is that they are usually stable at fast speed and turns, allowing relatively slower speed shots if required.

Last one is good [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION], but I can see a dust spot, you should do something about that.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2015)

[MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] 2nd one is good..composition is good


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank you [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION].

Here are some more. I guess editing on iPad is more fun, limiting but more fun. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5688/21660743558_15a55a9d18.jpgIndia-DSC4451 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/671/21836718732_dd42869134.jpgIndia-DSC4453 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 2, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] the second one is amazing. How did you get that stable and clean an image. Usually the dirty windows and movement of the plane give a really bad image 

BTW finally got a chance to upload my bloodmoon eclipse pics

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5716/21893515111_241a609ef2_c.jpgJust a jump away by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Oct 2, 2015)

woow 
didn't know it would be so noticeable


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] the second one is amazing. How did you get that stable and clean an image. Usually the dirty windows and movement of the plane give a really bad image
> 
> BTW finally got a chance to upload my bloodmoon eclipse pics
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5716/21893515111_241a609ef2_c.jpgJust a jump away by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr



Thank you !!
Nice one. Here it was all cloudy, so no supermoon for me. 
Well, the image was not clear, so I did a little bit of post-processing, especially contrast and colors. Luckily the window of plane was clean, so it didn't create that much of a problem. Although there was problem with the jet fumes out of the engine, which ruined most of the images(blurring them in middle). Stability...I guess the in lens stabilization system was good enough. Also, during my previous eight hour long flight, I had enough practice for holding my camera steady and playing with settings for optimal images(But it was a torture for my legs xD ). It's purely hit or miss, as you can see in the first image which is almost blurred to being useless, but was saved by the unique pattern due to bleaching.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2015)

I've also taken some bloodmoon snaps. Will upload later.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2015)

thats great pic amlan...soo big and red..wow


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> India-DSC4451
> India-DSC4453


Nice work...



izzikio_rage said:


> BTW finally got a chance to upload my bloodmoon eclipse pics


Nice capture.
It rained last night, I didn't even expect a clear sky. Luckily I got early that morning, went upstairs but moon was already sinking behind the clouds and too much cluttering. Didn't get a decent one...


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 2, 2015)

nac said:


> Nice work...
> 
> 
> Nice capture.
> It rained last night, I didn't even expect a clear sky. Luckily I got early that morning, went upstairs but moon was already sinking behind the clouds and too much cluttering. Didn't get a decent one...



Thanks!!
And just for fun.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5696/21697040638_eb098312fd.jpgMemories from Past-DSC4259 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Memories from Past


Again, a nice shot...


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 2, 2015)

nac said:


> Again, a nice shot...



Thank you [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]!!, why those dots... ? xD
I have a particular bad habit of taking many shots and processing a few good ones later, instead of taking a few good ones from start :/ . I should work on that.


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> why those dots... ? xD


It's a kinda punctuation, I use it for more than one reason. I am sure I am not overusing it...  am I? Do you find it annoying?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Thank you [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]!!, why those dots... ? xD
> I have a particular bad habit of taking many shots and processing a few good ones later, instead of taking a few good ones from start :/ . I should work on that.


I think it makes sense to get more shots for places and times that can't be replicated. Like an event or a prewed. 

Deleting is always easier


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2015)

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/03/cb5dd37e5fcc1b41447e445aeeaf9337.jpg

LG G4


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

Thats super cool...  How did it get the blue tinge in the drops? Plus how are your phone cams giving such good macro?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2015)

wow them shadows
guess phone cams and p&s gets you closer to the subject


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 3, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> *images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/03/cb5dd37e5fcc1b41447e445aeeaf9337.jpg
> 
> LG G4



Thats a wonderful shot [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2015)

*The Subway
*

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5759/21288132134_42c1b46a0d_o.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Oct 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Tk55UXSVM6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 3, 2015)

nac said:


> It's a kinda punctuation, I use it for more than one reason. I am sure I am not overusing it...  am I? Do you find it annoying?



Not annoying, but it makes me feel guilty xD. My friends use those whenever they are trying to convey some hidden message or if they are irritated from me. 
  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], yup. Actually, one thing happened with me. I had no idea that exposure bracketing was on, and my camera was taking 3 shots every time. And thanks to my habit of taking literally hundreds of images of same scene, I was out of memory before I knew. And my subject was particularly annoyed when I had to delete previous pictures in middle.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 3, 2015)

a_medico said:


> *The Subway
> *
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5759/21288132134_42c1b46a0d_o.jpg



This place looks amazing! Where is this from?


----------



## a_medico (Oct 3, 2015)

^^ a subway in stockholm


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2015)

Fall colors 
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/03/db7a15f9d160ddcb84fb5ad1e5c40bf8.jpg

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/03/335dface3890ad35ed498b0e984def43.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow, this place is getting filled with amazing pics.. Awesome stuff medico and rhitwick


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice colors and capture  [MENTION=2935]a_medico[/MENTION].
Good one  [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION], is it Kolkata ?

Here are some more: 
*farm1.staticflickr.com/593/21292844314_4443c9c836.jpgBlurred-DSC4437 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/686/21727522490_f3aaf8569b.jpgTurns-DSC4428 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5772/21271292243_9557480f6a.jpgSharp-DSC3342 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 3, 2015)

No, USA. 
Bellevue, Washington


----------



## nac (Oct 4, 2015)

a_medico said:


> *The Subway
> *


Excellent


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2015)

LG G4 
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/05/ba33332a7d723f7f4c4154d341ed32ab.jpg

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/05/943b3fcbf14b6e797cb1451c289f6e22.jpg

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/05/38e0e34d71e19309d5755103b097abfe.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 5, 2015)

awesome colors [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] ...G4 is an awesome camera...I will also test my Sony C5 soon ..


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> awesome colors [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] ...*G4 is an awesome camera*...I will also test my Sony C5 soon ..



It's a phone too


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 5, 2015)

you got that bokeh from a phone cam? wow, even my canon sx120 did not give that interesting a bokeh


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 5, 2015)

Well this is my phone's "manual" mode. 

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/05/0d69621170feb4a58f581b7c38d07b70.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 6, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION], nice pictures. 

Well, I think camera in Z series is good enough too, except I never get a great depth in most of the cases. 
All pictures from my Z1 Compact: 

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7493/15896892025_ed466fc894.jpgDSC_0352 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5585/15009323938_436a584c98.jpgDSC0388ZR/Lab by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5596/14659628678_9335667a94.jpgDSC00024-Z/Veins by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 25, 2015)

A good 50mm with large aperture is like magic. Took me some time to get  used to the minolta rokkor. But now it's like magic, you get great portraits, amazing bokeh and very unique images. Not only me but others are also falling in love with this stuff.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 25, 2015)

yaah even I didnt knew that 50mm produce so awesome portraits...I rarely use it but when ever I used it it gave best shots


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2015)

some macros

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5729/22521507255_dd10ef8742_c.jpgDSC_91321111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5706/22495565936_d7679f5884_c.jpgDSC_9177111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5652/22333866908_d93ed11bd1_z.jpgDSC_9167111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5814/22333622410_700f74a399_z.jpgDSC_9165111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5818/22333886428_799cfb1421_c.jpgDSC_9142111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Oct 27, 2015)

ant ones are funny lol what were they doing 
last one must have been tiny


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2015)

in 1st ant pic one ant was carrying a hurt ant...in 2nd one another ant came running to help first ant


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 27, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], great macros. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], I guess they are communicating ? Or maybe wrestling xD

I think 50mm is best for portraits, no need to come dangerously close to subject and enough creative freedom.


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2015)

Sujoy, I like the ant photographs most...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2015)

thanks [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] and [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 27, 2015)

wow... seems like you are back making magic with your macro lens 

Here's one from my side ... shot a lot on dussera .. still processing them and selecting the best 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5668/22497189146_e2a560f0d6_c.jpgIt's almost time by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 28, 2015)

@amlan thanks.
why ur pic is from back of ravana ...afraid   btw nice fire show ....this reminds me that I could not take good firecracker pic in so many years...I will try again this year


----------



## Anorion (Oct 28, 2015)

oh wow not shaky, nice one


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2015)

Amlan, That's a nice one...


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 28, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> wow... seems like you are back making magic with your macro lens
> 
> Here's one from my side ... shot a lot on dussera .. still processing them and selecting the best
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5668/22497189146_e2a560f0d6_c.jpgIt's almost time by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr



If only it was possible to crop every other people from this photo apart from the kid. Tells a nice story.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] that was the only place i could get close to Ravan. otherwise the area was packed with people 


rhitwick said:


> If only it was possible to crop every other people from this photo apart from the kid. Tells a nice story.


That's what i wanted too. But just too many people around and was trying to time it just right with the fireworks


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 29, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], nice click. 

You can still try a monochrome conversion to put emphasis on kid only, since he is wearing light clothes. Might require a little bit of post-processing though.


----------



## aaruni (Oct 30, 2015)

Got to play around with a DSLR again. Result

*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5716/22603863915_e4c9827c3a_b.jpg ( all sizes)


----------



## nac (Oct 30, 2015)

^ Nice OOF effect. Try it with some good subjects...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 31, 2015)

Joy Ma durga

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 1, 2015)

Finally switched my laptop. Just ordered Dell Latitude e7450; the screen with 60% aRGB coverage will surely help me to post process my phonographs better. My current TN messed with the blacks, pretty badly.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 2, 2015)

and i am not sure which one shows correct color..my desktop or my laptop


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> and i am not sure which one shows correct color..my desktop or my laptop



I know that feeling. Previously I was using a laptop with really high color coverage, but pretty low contrast. My monitors...well one of them is meant for color sensitive tasks only (Dell Ultrasharp U2713H), but I have it at home. So whenever I process images on my current laptop and view them back on that monitor, 90% of times it is an unpleasant surprise waiting for me. The new laptop is kinda better, both in terms of contrast and color production.  
I guess it is essential to match the color for making prints.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 3, 2015)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7713/17378965778_a3aec30f62_c.jpgBandai Stormtrooper by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7786/17673401974_353bc3b031.jpgBandai Stormtrooper by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/505/20160484869_edce7ca627.jpgRevoltech Iron Man Mark V by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5781/22497120862_4f52b17507_z.jpgHasbro Black Series Kylo Ren by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8752/16453332164_59db345969_z.jpgNECA Ryu by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/510/18326543258_03d52c6321_z.jpgDC Collectibles Batman Arkham Knight by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/777/22088233985_f22ca3b40a_z.jpgRays of hope by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 4, 2015)

HTBR, Lighting, quality of the toys, your work, all are excellent.
Excellent work


----------



## Anorion (Nov 4, 2015)

that's mind blowing dude, the photos are so evocative, few take photos of ready made objects like that


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 4, 2015)

Great shots HTBR. Would love to see a tutorial on how this was done.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 4, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Great shots HTBR. Would love to see a tutorial on how this was done.



Thank you guys 

Since i only have a single flash,all my toy pics are composite of more than a pictures(apart from the first pic) 
I made a DIY Flash diffuser using DVD burner and Anti Virus CD Box  I used butter paper as the diffuser. I also bought some Gel papers(Red,Blue & Green) for different lighting effects.
For Eg: The second pic (Stormtrooper)was a composite of 2 pictures.
           -(1st pic) from the left side i used a blue gel on top of my diffuser
           -(2nd pic) from behind(top right corner) i used a red gel 

Later in Photoshop, i kept the 1st pic as the base pic with the blending mode as normal. Then the 2nd pic in another layer with the blending mode as lighten. I then masked out some unwanted red light in the same layer . One should also play with the opacity.

The Ironman pic was a bit tricky  Took me some time


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 4, 2015)

great efforts HTBR ...DIY stuff is the real photography  ...it needs more common sense and techniques.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 6, 2015)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] Awesome shots there HTBR, great lighting and editing !


----------



## HTBR (Nov 6, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] Awesome shots there HTBR, great lighting and editing !



Thanks
*farm1.staticflickr.com/415/19668239674_512c34943c_z.jpgSH Monsterarts Predator by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm4.staticflickr.com/3902/15063949610_b03d64c766_z.jpgMafex Spider-Man by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7740/18009480558_6deb1391c4_z.jpgBandai Stormtrooper by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5341/17608091781_fa31a966da_z.jpgBandai Stormtrooper by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8776/18197372285_28122a1987_c.jpgBandai Stormtrooper by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5768/22099338231_3f1c7077d2_z.jpgEarly Sunshine by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/704/21903657580_5256d926e5_z.jpgBrothers by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2015)

awesome shots...looks very realistic


----------



## Anorion (Nov 7, 2015)

How you get the smoke? Or is that pp?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 7, 2015)

Awesome...so how did you get the smoke. And would love to see  a picture of your setup as well...  This is amazing stuff...  You should be getting tons of likes and  all on 500px and flickr for this


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2015)

guys that smoke dosnt seem PP...its real...see the diffusion of sunlight due to smoke


----------



## Tenida (Nov 7, 2015)

Beautiful Sky

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/12191230_10206421729156802_4535535809998159010_o.jpg



*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/12195118_10206421669835319_7738283180845209022_o.jpg

View from my office 
*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/WP_20151031_10_53_50_Pro.jpg

Ma Durga

*i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab38/amartya87/10473494_10206363984593224_8029440920457352164_o.jpg


All snaps taken with my Lumia 640


----------



## HTBR (Nov 7, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Awesome...so how did you get the smoke. And would love to see  a picture of your setup as well...  This is amazing stuff...  You should be getting tons of likes and  all on 500px and flickr for this





Anorion said:


> How you get the smoke? Or is that pp?





sujoyp said:


> guys that smoke dosnt seem PP...its real...see the diffusion of sunlight due to smoke



It's not real  Just some multiple layers in Photoshop with some custom brush 

Here also the snow is fake
*farm1.staticflickr.com/666/22618740081_e966e0cc64_c.jpgHasbro Black Series Kylo Ren by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

I will post my setup afterwards.


----------



## nac (Nov 7, 2015)

HTBR, 


sujoyp said:


> guys that smoke dosnt seem PP...its real...see the diffusion of sunlight due to smoke


I guess they are talking about the smoke in product photography, not the landscape 


Tenida said:


> Ma Durga


I have seen this photo before. Have you posted this one somewhere else or I am mixed up with similar shot?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2015)

Someone on quora had asked if photography rules should be followed or broken. This was my response 

Like all crafts There are phases to your learning*

1. Passionate start: you love the hobby and see you get appreciated for it. You keep doing it day in and out and just learn from your experiences

2.The apprentice: you start learning from others, from people from the web, from books etc. You use their knowledge and incorporate it into your hobby. However you are still new enough to understand many things hence you are taught rules so that you can improve even with your limited understanding. The rule of 3rds, inverse rule for shutter speed, exposure triangle, 1/160 rule for rain, all help you emulate art without the "feel" for it.*Here is where the rules are learnt and followed

3.The critic: you learn from your own mistakes. You try the rules, experiment and make minor changes to suit your equipment, your subject, your vision, your thought process. You see your flaws, hate yourself for them, think about quitting since you are clearly not good enough. However if you love the craft enough you keep coming back.

4.The teacher: by this time your work is good enough that people ask you to advise them. You do so never telling them that you are learning far more from them than they are from you. You know your flaws and work around them as you improve them. You teach the rules yet experiment with breaking them. You develop the feel by breaking rules and comparing* it against people who don't know the rules.

5.The savant: this is where you develop the feel, your own unique look and feel. This is what makes an Ansel adams or philip bloom work instantly recognizable. You know the rules but you trust your eye more than them thus breaking them as and when required. In doing so you create new rules that others at stage 2 will emulate.

So plot yourself in this, see where you are.

Amlan Mathur's answer to Are the rules of photography meant to be followed or broken? - Quora


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2015)

nice..amlan

btw if an artist follow rules then he is ultimately following someone..

have you ever seen musicians follow rules...give them any tune and they will play directly (At least my dad can) if a musician is bogged down to the notes provided by his teacher then he will not go beyond that


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Amlan Mathur's answer to Are the rules of photography meant to be followed or broken? - Quora



If I go by this scale I would call myself an apprentice.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 8, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/vc0hPfp.jpg

had taken some timelapses on straight stretches of road... then put them in the startrail software to see what happens


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 12, 2015)

Some pics from a trip to Sultanpur Bird Sanctuary last month.



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/128494795/m%3D900/70c0db5ae8e7d2a52168730af56f01da

Nature Drone by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/128494793/m%3D900/67b910a543d99acddc61b8d6fc408373

Indian Pond Heron by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/128584321/m%3D900/7c38ef2fd3384bd4da215db8c4ee79c0

Breakfast By The Nature by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/128494791/m%3D900/4b6042ec3f36bb4dcb76ce2057be0e9c

Sultanpur Bird Sanctuary by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com


----------



## Anorion (Nov 13, 2015)

liked first one
*i.imgur.com/kCguZOK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/k1myAHv.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 13, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]  birds are good..sharp
 [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]..1st one technically is good but pic is not that colorful or exciting ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 13, 2015)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION]

amazing pics, did you get a new camera ?


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 13, 2015)

With my final year of University....I'm so dead. No time for photography :/

Nice clicks Harshil. 
Anorion, first one reminds of a camera released by Ricoh, it could take 360 degree snaps.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 13, 2015)

Seems like harshils new cam finally arrived


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 14, 2015)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5706/22379355174_7e3cfb4777_c.jpgDSC_9291 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/564/22583683147_024dda11fd_c.jpgDSC_9379 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/731/23002089015_b4e1d1ca7d_c.jpgDSC_9298 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/738/23001977205_9ff03281a4_c.jpgDSC_9384 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 14, 2015)

wow Sujoy, that is some really amazing macro work. I'm sure it would be super tough to get these critters to stay perfectly still  . Are these post processed? I guess a little increase in the sharpness or even focus stacking is the only way to get these to be any better. Other than that they are perfect

A couple from my side ... in keeping with the Diwali theme 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5657/22937000635_66e1f6e169_c.jpg
Watching the festivities by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/745/22911064691_f43e9e72a6_c.jpg
Lighting the lamps by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 14, 2015)

Harshil, Last one is okay...
Anorion, Like the IQ of the second one.
Sujoy, Nice work 
Amlan, Nice and colourful. Good work with manual lens


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> With my final year of University....I'm so dead. No time for photography :/
> 
> Nice clicks Harshil.
> Anorion, first one reminds of a camera released by Ricoh, it could take 360 degree snaps.





izzikio_rage said:


> Seems like harshils new cam finally arrived





nac said:


> Harshil, Last one is okay...
> Anorion, Like the IQ of the second one.
> Sujoy, Nice work
> Amlan, Nice and colourful. Good work with manual lens




Thanks guys.

Oh yeah, the D5200 arrived about a month back.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 15, 2015)

thanks [MENTION=138735]amlan[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]

these r very slightly post processed...finding a praying mentis in the garden is the most difficult thing and I am lucky to notice it...its a complete camouflage. but its very stable

I actually shot some more macros ..tried to be more artistic and later found that focus was not on spot 

@amlan 1st one is good..2nd one need a clear glass..compo wise good


----------



## nac (Nov 15, 2015)

Diwali clicks...

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_8905_zpsxcdydjya.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_8921_zpsu8jhdxl5.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 16, 2015)

Good shots nac...  The second one could've been a tighter crop.


----------



## nac (Nov 16, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Good shots nac...  The second one could've been a tighter crop.


Yes, it's much better with tighter crop. Thank you


----------



## Raziel (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice shots guys, 
Just posting something here..
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5792/23084895785_e9ff544d1f_b.jpgDiffracted web by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 17, 2015)

nice one Raziel ...artstic


----------



## Raziel (Nov 17, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: Thanks mate.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 17, 2015)

Raziel said:


> Nice shots guys,
> Just posting something here..
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5792/23084895785_e9ff544d1f_b.jpgDiffracted web by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr


And our master of legacy lenses is back...  Awesome shot


----------



## Raziel (Nov 17, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: lol  thanx man. ,this one is with a special lens that i got yesterday. 
Just another random click of today.

*i.cubeupload.com/Cpkiwf.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 17, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: lol  thanx man. ,this one is with a special lens that i got yesterday.
> Just another random click of today.
> 
> *i.cubeupload.com/Cpkiwf.jpg



Nice one [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], although I find "Diffracted Web" more, let's say it's really good. 
After spending huge amount of money on laptop, I no longer have the liberty buy lenses or any other gear for my camera....


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2015)

Which lenses are these and where did you get them from (also for how much)


----------



## Raziel (Nov 18, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> Nice one [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION], although I find "Diffracted Web" more, let's say it's really good.
> After spending huge amount of money on laptop, I no longer have the liberty buy lenses or any other gear for my camera....


  [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: thnx man, well these are not that great i know,  just testing the lens n not much light.
What laptop you bought that you spent a huge amount on ?  Well, that's why i go for old n used lenses 


  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: I usually buy from ebay or jjmehta forum. 
This lens is called Meyer Trioplan 100mm f2.8, (just google)..It has an artistic painterly effect and a soap-bubble like bokeh. These suddenly got popular with the rise of mirrorless cams. Cost me 30K, (the most money I ever spent on a single lens. all my other lenses are super cheap.)


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 18, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: thnx man, well these are not that great i know,  just testing the lens n not much light.
> What laptop you bought that you spent a huge amount on ?  Well, that's why i go for old n used lenses
> 
> 
> ...



I purchased a Latitude E7450 before, cancelled it and then purchased the beautiful Precision 5510. 
I'm particularly wary of using any third party lens directly on camera, more so if they use radically different mount. For me, the usual combination of versatile zoom(16-50), standard prime(35/1.8) and portrait lens(50/1.8) just work fine. Although...I have never used the portrait lens for taking a portrait, that is.....just sad.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2015)

30k is a lot of money. Post a pic of the lens, lets see what its like. You're right about the amazing bokeh though, the pics look gorgeous


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2015)

[MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]

I thought you photoshopped those effect. Post a pic of lens. I will buy later. Makes up for great pics though.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]

I thought you photoshopped those effect. Post a pic of lens. I will buy later. Makes up for great pics though.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 18, 2015)

interesting lens that is 
Trioplan 100mm f/2.8 Rebirth will Bring 'Soap Bubble' Bokeh to Modern Cameras


----------



## Raziel (Nov 18, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: cool man, congrats for the laptop. i understand your lens needs, that's what most people go for..my aim is purely artistic so going for old n cheap ones.

  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: yes, but the current ebay prices go double n more, so i got for half the price 
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: pics here. *i.imgur.com/yr44F3B.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Blhp4eh.jpg

  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]: yes, but it's not easy, It's not sharp, not contrasty, flares a lot etc, not for pixel peepers. It's kinda useless for most task.
.i read that a Kickstarter campaign is underway to resurrect this lens.


----------



## kkn13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I saw this post a while back that used a filter and vaseline to recreate the effect a bit


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2015)

Raziel said:


> *i.imgur.com/Blhp4eh.jpg



Lots of antiquity there.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 18, 2015)

[MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]: cool..I've heard of that, gotta try someday.
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: it's all because of Sony, they don't make enough glasses for their cams, so had to look for other options..and now I'm on the vintage route lol but loving it.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 18, 2015)

Thats a very handsome lens.... And thats a huge huge selection of lenses


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 19, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]: cool..I've heard of that, gotta try someday.
> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: it's all because of Sony, they don't make enough glasses for their cams, so had to look for other options..and now I'm on the vintage route lol but loving it.



Guess we should thank Sony for popularizing mirrorless format. If I can remember correctly, rangefinder and other legacy lenses works best with mirrorless, due to lack of mirror between assembly, thus less distance between sensor and lens.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 19, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: actually not that huge, most of them are 50mm primes. 
 [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: Yes you're right. Almost any lens can be used on the Sony mirrorless system. It was a resurrection for all those forgotten legacy lenses. 
Before the NEX series I knew only about Canon-Nikon..now I'm discovering more and more lenses every day. Their history, design, build n all is fascinating. So yeah we should thank Sony for popularizing mirrorless.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 19, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: actually not that huge, most of them are 50mm primes.
> [MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: Yes you're right. Almost any lens can be used on the Sony mirrorless system. It was a resurrection for all those forgotten legacy lenses.
> Before the NEX series I knew only about Canon-Nikon..now I'm discovering more and more lenses every day. Their history, design, build n all is fascinating. So yeah we should thank Sony for popularizing mirrorless.



A word of caution though, some older rangefinder lenses have a tendency to extend into the camera body (especially super wide lenses), and can easily damage the folter in front of sensor.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 19, 2015)

Yup...  But its amazing the type of lenses you can get if you have the proper adapters. Plus id shipping cost were not a problem most of them would be dirt cheap


----------



## Raziel (Nov 19, 2015)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION]: yeah but I've never heard of such an incident happened on sony mirrorless cams, if u get the right adapter then there won't be a problem.
Another funny fact is many old lenses are radioactive. 

  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Thats true my friend. 
Just another click of today. lens > Carl Zeiss Pancolar 50mm @f1.8

*farm1.staticflickr.com/648/23129147972_1a9094ba72_b.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2015)

raziel can you post original resolution at which pic is taken ?


----------



## nac (Nov 19, 2015)

Faun said:


> raziel can you post original resolution at which pic is taken ?


Wallpaper material, right?

Raziel,
Bokehlicious work.
Are those your lens collection?


----------



## Raziel (Nov 19, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: You can download 1920x1080 image from this flickr link.
*www.flickr.com/photos/65914935@N05/23129147972/
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: haha i like bokeh lol, yea my small collection.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2015)

You also have a good eye for subjects and color. I have a minolta rokkor 50mm 1.8, one of the better prime lenses for the MD mount and can hardly come near your work in coolness


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

nac said:


> Wallpaper material, right?
> 
> Raziel,
> Bokehlicious work.
> Are those your lens collection?


Yeah, but wanted to see the original resolution.




Raziel said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: You can download 1920x1080 image from this flickr link.
> *www.flickr.com/photos/65914935@N05/23129147972/
> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]: haha i like bokeh lol, yea my small collection.



Thanks dude. What is the max resolution that you get ?

Any lenses for Nikon D7000 with similar artistry ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] its all about adapters ...u can use all those lens on D7000 too with proper adapters..some adapters may give u focus confirmation some maybe fully manual.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] its all about adapters ...u can use all those lens on D7000 too with proper adapters..some adapters may give u focus confirmation some maybe fully manual.



That looks promising. Do you intend to try one of those lenses ? I would follow the suit


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Thnx man. I have the same Minolta MD Rokkor lens, haven't seen it in a while, need to find it;   it was my first 50mm I bought. Rokkors are fantastic lenses works great on a fullframe body. 
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: here's another pic ,you can download in full res from flickr. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5688/22610634625_cc96df8137_b.jpgTimekeeper by Raziel.The.Fallen, on Flickr

 I use my old NEX-3N. The full resolution supported by the camera is 4912 x 3264 pixels, (16mp). I use it in 16:9 wide aspect ratio(14mp). So max resolution I get is 4912 x 2760. 

Like sujoyp said, get the right adapter and you can adapt any lenses. There could be some limitations with some lenses in Nikon not achieving infinity focus due to the difference in flange focal distance, Canon works better than Nikon with legacy lenses. It's about getting the right adapter. 



> Any lenses for Nikon D7000 with similar artistry ?



Well..Helios is a nice Russian lens that gives a swirly effect. Google for more info. You can usually find one on ebay anytime.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

All right, can you post non cropped version so that I can see how the lens captures images ?

I will see if I can get Helios.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Here I uploaded a pic, straight from cam. I shoot in JPGs usually as RAW takes up a lot of space / time for conversion. 
DSC01728.JPG :: Free File Hosting - File Dropper: File Host for Mp3, Videos, Music, Documents.
Youre gonna be disappointed if youre in to counting pixels because..don't expect sharp high clarity shots from cheap vintage lenses. I crop these to small resolution to remove noise and get better sharpness.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

Raziel said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Here I uploaded a pic, straight from cam. I shoot in JPGs usually as RAW takes up a lot of space and time for conversion.
> DSC01728.JPG :: Free File Hosting - File Dropper: File Host for Mp3, Videos, Music, Documents.
> Youre gonna be disappointed if youre in to counting pixels because don't expect sharp high clarity shots from cheap vintage lenses. I crop these to small resolution to remove noise and get better sharpness.



That looks good. How good is Helios lens compared to yours ? It going for some $59 odd bucks.
Helios 44-2 lens store | helios44-2.com


Thinking of ordering it as the cost is not that much. Otherwise I would have shelved my thoughts of purchasing it for the time being.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2015)

Helios is a legendary lens due to its swirly bokeh. I'm sure there are plenty of examples of full res images. There is a Kickstarter project to remake the lens for new cams.

Its worth a shot for the novelty factor as it will give very unique images

*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQvSRUaJMlHGPXdTCsliFFF0fJFclO_qNAl8d2Md1lxT6wXQFKJbJ9_GQYc


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 20, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]..thats not a bad idea..I can try..actually I buy by usability...these artistic lenses never came to my mind 

Right now all my mind is targetting to upgrade my sigma 150-500...I need to do it soo badly this year..and I am soo impressed with nikon 200-500 f5.6 VR


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Helios is legendary, perhaps the most popular vintage lens with beautiful bokeh and swirly background. You can see thousands of pics if you google. The previous  flickr image 'Timekeeper' is shot with Helios. 
44-2 version is popular as it's said to have the most swirly effect. But any Helios can do it in my opinion. MC is the multi coated version, means you get better contrast and flare control. 
I have a Helios 44-2 58mm and a Helios 77M 50mm. The latter is a bit rare. My copies are good I guess.

These comes around in ebay.in all the time (if you're in India.) Usually priced like 2500 to 4000 Rs. These are in M42 screw mount so you'd need a M42 to Nikon adapter to use these.
Before buying always see the pics/description for any defects like fungus, scratches etc, even though they don't really affect the image quality.

Fun fact: The swirl effect is not an intented feature of the lens but a design flaw. Modern lenses are highly corrected so you don't get these.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]..thats not a bad idea..I can try..actually I buy by usability...these artistic lenses never came to my mind
> 
> Right now all my mind is targetting to upgrade my sigma 150-500...I need to do it soo badly this year..and I am soo impressed with nikon 200-500 f5.6 VR


It doesn't hurt to spend 4k INR for this artistic indulgence 




Raziel said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]: Helios is legendary, perhaps the most popular vintage lens with beautiful bokeh and swirly background. You can see thousands of pics if you google. The previous  flickr image 'Timekeeper' is shot with Helios.
> 44-2 version is popular as it's said to have the most swirly effect. But any Helios can do it in my opinion. MC is the multi coated version, means you get better contrast and flare control.
> I have a Helios 44-2 58mm and a Helios 77M 50mm. The latter is a bit rare. My copies are good I guess.
> 
> ...



They are providing the adapter with it. And its a new lens. I will try it at my risk. around 4k INR. It's Helios 44-2 58mm.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2015)

Cool man, have fun  Read about these before you buy so you won't be disappointed.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think this is very sharp. But the uniqueness is worth the money. 
  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION] what are the other things we need to know before buying this?


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]: Well pretty much thats it. Check for dents in filter threads, if you plan to use filters. Minor scratches, loss of coating, tiny dust inside etc doesn't really affect the image.
For me sharpness, contrast etc is not a priority. As we know there's no brand new vintage lenses, most of these are decades old so you know the risks.

I have not used these on Canon-Nikon bodies so do your research how compatible these are on those bodies.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 20, 2015)

what is the standard price for a helios lens ... is the $59 that these people are charging for it justified? or should we be looking it ebay and all?

  [MENTION=120687]Raziel[/MENTION]: are you based in india? (in other words, is 0 shipping charge the reason that you are buying so many lenses )

Also, is this a good macro lens? Are there other good lenses in the m42 mount? That will allow me to use this adapter even better


----------



## Raziel (Nov 20, 2015)

$59 is fine I think. From what I have seen the usual prices range from Rs 2500 to 4000. 

Yes I'm from Kerala.  It's not because of shipping charge but it became a hobby to try different lenses and find out how it renders the scene. Moreover they are inexpensive and well built than a lot of new plastic lenses. 

Helios is a portrait lens, but can do some macro with an extension tube. Yes there are a lot of M42 lenses but Helios is something with a lot of character than many other lenses. You can google 'M42 lenses' and find many.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2015)

Few pics from my recent visit to Nandi Hills and Bannerghatta National Park..

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5657/22802804347_0d5ed88b3d_h.jpgThe Hill

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5644/22828571089_e25fae4b32_b.jpgYoung 'n Free 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/660/22828575979_01ea964d1a_b.jpgLion

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5691/22569495633_03c92ae0eb_b.jpgLion 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/777/23196513995_91f6bea5e4_b.jpgDeer


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice wild life !


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 22, 2015)

nice pics..but its a national park and they have put animals in wired places


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] All animals were in open only..In that lion pic there was only a lion/lioness behind which was kept inside that cage.. But, for some reason the elephants were chained inside the electric fence.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 22, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION], nice pictures.
The lion ones are kind of out of focus and blurred ? They would have been great if subject was sharp.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks..Yes, it was cloudy that day and I was shooting hand held at low shutter speed while zoomed in


----------



## nac (Nov 22, 2015)

I like the elephant shot and the second lion shot.

When you think there is not enough light, don't mind about grains and push iso higher and shoot. If that's not enough, under expose and fix them later in PP. The second lion would be much better if it's sharp.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 22, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] - Great pics. I like first landscape, the 2nd lion & the last one of the deer.


----------



## kaz (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks nac and gen 
Will keep this in mind [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 23, 2015)

kaz said:


> Thanks..Yes, it was cloudy that day and I was shooting hand held at low shutter speed while zoomed in



Low shutter speeds....they are not that bad. I usually have my shutter set to 1/100 or 1/80. Maybe the in lens stabilization on Nikon lenses is not as good as Sony?
*flic.kr/p/yKuHFG ->> Took this image at 1/80, ISO at 100 on a cloudy day. 

One thing you can do to increase the sharpness in case of blurred up images is to resize the image and make it smaller, photoshop will sharpen it during the process. 
I tried something like that with ->  *flic.kr/p/yLRBmf , the result..was not that great, with a shutter speed of 1/4 while waking, but still it is a little bit usable, maybe more if I bleach, but you get the idea.


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 23, 2015)

nac said:


> I like the elephant shot and the second lion shot.
> 
> When you think there is not enough light, don't mind about grains and push iso higher and shoot. If that's not enough, under expose and fix them later in PP. The second lion would be much better if it's sharp.





Siddhartht said:


> Low shutter speeds....they are not that bad. I usually have my shutter set to 1/100 or 1/80. Maybe the in lens stabilization on Nikon lenses is not as good as Sony?....



Thank you for the suggestions!!
      [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: nice pics! and thanks for introducing me to this park.


Some pics I clicked last month 


Spoiler



*farm6.staticflickr.com/5644/22623188903_fafcef92be_z.jpg

*farm1.staticflickr.com/692/22623223883_2d556b334b_z.jpg

*farm1.staticflickr.com/735/23250344105_6aeb91584f_z.jpg

*farm1.staticflickr.com/772/22856206757_288f540150_z.jpg

*farm1.staticflickr.com/629/23224251416_c16fd5bc67_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5757/22856261337_09196458a4_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5757/22856261337_09196458a4_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5807/23224297186_1c2666f1f0_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5628/22623372293_2067a3a4c4_z.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5651/22882586669_e0c2c298d8_z.jpg



Flickr link


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 24, 2015)

The last one is cool. Also like the pic with cars.

Here's one with not enough shutter speed. 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5704/22624039954_89abfa893b_b.jpg
Road by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> Some pics I clicked last month


Nice fall colours.

Bridge shot - Long exposure coupled with super wide aperture for landscape, it doesn't work. Even if you did use tripod, it would end up getting soft images or were you trying something with that setting?

And finally, please pick a small size when sharing. It's taking too much time to load, 640px long edge would be suffice. If anyone wants bigger resolution, they'll get it from your flickr page. Something like this...

*farm1.staticflickr.com/629/23224251416_c16fd5bc67_z.jpg



Gen.Libeb said:


> Here's one with not enough shutter speed.


But okay, I think. Looks nice in b/w.

Do I see slight tilt? 

Did anyone notice the car seat looked like a scary paper bag mask figure?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2015)

[MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] beautiful pics..very colorful...just size is too big 

btw i am looking for someone in mumbai who could accompany me to sewri for flemingoes photography..its inside mumbai only...thousands of flemingoes come every year.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 24, 2015)

^yup Im in. will pm you details. Have you been there before?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 24, 2015)

No never went there..but would love to visit..its very famous


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2015)

^ Mumbai Photo meet is on the way. It's been very long since the last meet. All the best guys... Wish I am in Mumbai for this


----------



## Faun (Nov 24, 2015)

[MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION]

Is it Japan ?


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2015)

Faun said:


> @Cyanide
> Is it Japan ?


His flickr description says "Germany"

Cyanide, Picking a small size is simple. You can pick size from drop down menu in flickr. I made this tutorial once, but when I was about to post, I thought digitians would understand and it's not necessary. Now I think it could be useful for some.

*How to pick image size in flickr
*
* Flickr credit: aadi007
*


Spoiler



*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%201_zps68k5qprq.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%202_zpsgvgbakxa.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%203_zpswdsvg0ck.png

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/Flickr%20sharing%20tutorial%204_zpsdyuxjjnu.png


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 25, 2015)

I wish we could have a full fledge photography meet in mumbai...but very less guys here. I will definitely meet anorion on weekend and we can post pics here


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 25, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> The last one is cool. Also like the pic with cars.





nac said:


> Nice fall colours.
> 
> Bridge shot - Long exposure coupled with super wide aperture for landscape, it doesn't work. Even if you did use tripod, it would end up getting soft images or were you trying something with that setting?



Thank you 

Actually it was getting darker and I was trying to compensate by increasing the expo; my mistake!



nac said:


> And finally, please pick a small size when sharing. It's taking too much time to load, 640px long edge would be suffice. If anyone wants bigger resolution, they'll get it from your flickr page. Something like this...





sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION] beautiful pics..very colorful...just size is too big



Sorry! I presumed this forum has image auto resize plugin added.



Faun said:


> [MENTION=125148]Cyanide[/MENTION]
> 
> Is it Japan ?





nac said:


> His flickr description says "Germany"



It's from Japanese Garden near Cologne, Germany.

Thank you for the tips, nac!


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2015)

Cyanide said:


> It's from Japanese Garden near Cologne, Germany.



Are you studying there ?


----------



## Cyanide (Nov 27, 2015)

no, I was on-site for project work.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 27, 2015)

Captain America in the house

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5785/22702520923_3b02f8b4e2_b.jpgSh Figuarts Captain America by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5763/23329740375_369fdb4b80_c.jpgSH Figuarts Captain America by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 27, 2015)

Amazing... Just how are you ahooting these? Would love a tutorial and a pic of your setup


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2015)

how did you shoot the flight back with your captain America standing...is it animation or photograph?


----------



## nac (Nov 27, 2015)

HTBR said:


> Caatain America in the house


Excellent work. 


sujoyp said:


> how did you shoot the flight back with your captain America standing...is it animation or photograph?


I assume it's from a wallpaper where this toy photo is superimposed.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 27, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> how did you shoot the flight back with your captain America standing...is it animation or photograph?





nac said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> I assume it's from a wallpaper where this toy photo is superimposed.



Correct the figure was superimposed into the poster. I think it is the Winter Soldier one.



izzikio_rage said:


> Amazing... Just how are you ahooting these? Would love a tutorial and a pic of your setup



I will post a pic my setup tonight. Basically i use the following equipments:
Camera: Panasonic GH4
Lens: Olympus 60mm Macro, Panasonic 12-35mm, Olympus 45mm
Tripod: Vanguard 203 AGH
Flash: Simpex VT531 (1800 Bucks )
Triger: Sonia Reemix Trigger RM II
One DIY Soft Box


----------



## Faun (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice creative photography Mr HTBR ! Like like !


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 27, 2015)

wow it looks so 3D  great


----------



## Raziel (Nov 27, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: Great wildlife snaps! love the elephant pic  

 [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION]: Awesome!, looking real..nice detailed models you got


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2015)

So today went to sewri jetty with Anorion (Aditya) ...had lot of talking but sadly no birding...those flemingoes were soo far away that we really need that nikon 80x or 100x zoom cam to capture it 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5633/22745041104_7a55e05c6a_z.jpgDSC_960011111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5775/23077567760_32169f939c_z.jpgShipwreck by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5744/23347227156_dcaae6f2a7_z.jpgTwins by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/629/23077603830_bddf1dee46_z.jpgWatercolors by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/599/23347269606_0dbcf878db_z.jpgBlackpearl by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/666/22746203713_8f42d8ff2e_z.jpgHold them togather by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

one pic I really wanted to be good but sadly got blurred 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tTs7fwKG-vs/VlnYZJtQ6vI/AAAAAAAAR_U/c16pF2R7zeY/s512-Ic42/DSC_96071111-2.jpg

me and anorion at sweri jetty 
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qZpFmR87E2Y/VlnX_C_FpWI/AAAAAAAAR_I/esCSLCX5JcY/s912-Ic42/DSC_0018.JPG


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 29, 2015)

Seems like you had a very productive weekend


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 29, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Nice pics

Cricket
*farm1.staticflickr.com/602/22758143584_3111a39496_b.jpg
*farm1.staticflickr.com/741/22759359263_ab035c9276_b.jpg
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5698/23018563289_a0110d8a63_b.jpg


by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2015)

thanks @gen and @amlan 

Gen nice cricket shots


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> flemingoes were soo far away that we really need that nikon 80x or 100x zoom cam to capture it




Among all, I think selfie looks the best...


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2015)

I compared to shots of same location I took in sewri, realized there is much more work in composition, choosing of various techniques, and lenses, in a shot. Equipment makes difference but not as much as having an understanding of what looks good, and what the camera can and can not capture

This is during the birds shot
*i.imgur.com/0InTK8E.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bOk1lZi.jpg

most happy about this one
*i.imgur.com/pu8hBb8.jpg
the painting was over exposed, only that part is colour corrected in photoshop

*i.imgur.com/cCETq69.jpg

rhitwick and krow during previous photography meetup
*i.imgur.com/3pbWN8Q.jpg


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> I compared to shots of same location I took in sewri, realized there is much more work in composition, choosing of various techniques, and lenses, in a shot. Equipment makes difference but not as much as having an understanding of what looks good, and what the camera can and can not capture


We read that the person behind the camera is more important than the camera and understand it. But the experience gives a lot more depth to it.

Other than Sujoy shot, everything else is overexposed (probably, that's what you tried)


Anorion said:


> rhitwick and krow during previous photography meetup


Recent past or years back when krow was active? (Though I have seen them before, I couldn't recognize until I read your description).

BTW, painting looks good. Is that yours?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2015)

4 years ago and it is painting of some art school students, 3 of them were painting at that spot


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] there wasnt much there other then composing with old junk ships and colorful boats around...and thats what I tried 

That selfy...yaah thanks to my Sony xperia C5...the selfies come absolutely nice


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 30, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] hasn't changed a bit in last 5 years!


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> 4 years ago and it is painting of some art school students, 3 of them were painting at that spot


Me too wanting to learn pencil drawing for quite sometime. With some interest bought basic stationery, and did few sketches before left them to collect dust...


sujoyp said:


> That selfy...yaah thanks to my Sony xperia C5...the selfies come absolutely nice


Oh! I thought that was taken using your D7000...


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] selfy using D7000  not so easy 
those art student were sitting and drawing soo patiently...and drawings were really nice..impressive


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice...  You might want to visit this during the Golden hour....  I guess pics will come out more awesome then.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2015)

place doesnt look look safe enough...police mans were there although...will think of golden hour


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @nac  selfy using D7000  not so easy


I mean, IQ was good in that selfie and it didn't strike me that Sujoy would use mobile camera... 


sujoyp said:


> place doesnt look look safe enough...police mans were there although...will think of golden hour


You mean, police don't let us take photographs in that lake?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2015)

hey I bought my C5 only coz its cam is good 

No no I police man are there for security...but its a lonely place..with soo many truck drivers . Police man stopped us to take pics from one place...maybe some security concern from there.


----------



## Faun (Nov 30, 2015)

nac said:


> You mean, police don't let us take photographs in that lake?


just dont hold hands.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm sure the handholding will make them too embarrassed to talk to you


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

Faun said:


> just dont hold hands.





izzikio_rage said:


>  I'm sure the handholding will make them too embarrassed to talk to you


I am not sure what these two are talking about?  Anybody understood them?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 30, 2015)

they are talking gay..and that police will catch the gay couple..right


----------



## nac (Nov 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> they are talking gay..and that police will catch the gay couple..right


Oh!!!  
Sooner or later India will decriminalize it, I hope.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 30, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/735/23400863216_905742c79d_b.jpg
by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2015)

^you went in?

oh it's safe, as long as you don't explore too much around the jetty. There was a police chowky right on the jetty also, and the 3 cctv cameras 
around the jetty, there are some more unsafe places. Didn't explore much because it was very slimy and slippery, last time there were hard corals. 
*i.imgur.com/vg5ulDJ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/iuFjuDt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/i84kMyQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lcr34ye.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ^you went in?



Yes, but didn't take photos inside. They charge 500 for mobile photography and 1000 for digicam. 

^ Those pics also from Sewri weekend ?  Last one is from Fallout


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2015)

ooh wow. Was there underwater tunnel? They were building one forever... 
The pics are from last time I went there, not this weekend. This time at least we saw some white water birds with black bills, last time it was only crows and pigeons.


----------



## nac (Dec 1, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Building


Neat, but mid day lighting? is not that pleasing...



Anorion said:


> The pics are from last time I went there, not this weekend


Last one is very nice.  Yeah, it has tonal effects of Gen's gaming screen...



Gen.Libeb said:


> They charge 500 for mobile photography and 1000 for digicam.


Wow  that's super expensive.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] last one is good...did you try to play with pp on them..may look different 

1000 for cam..gosh.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 1, 2015)

Anorion said:


> ooh wow. Was there underwater tunnel? They were building one forever...



No underwater tunnel.  I heard something like that also that you would see fish on all sides.  A bit of a let down  but it was okay. 





nac said:


> Neat, but mid day lighting? is not that pleasing...


It was around 1 pm.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

ooh there is no tunnel type and photography soo costly...humm will reconsider the Aquarium


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 1, 2015)

I guess my photography life is over. It's been months since I have even touched the camera. 
By the way, nice gear [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] , every time I take out my camera, it looks like a simple point and shoot to most; and lens...Sony E series lenses are tiny xD.

I live nearly one hour away from Shimla, so I don't usually get time to take the camera and go out for some casual photography, even if I want to. And last year of University is giving me some serious headache. I have seen places in Shimla which are literally there to be photographed, but ah, can't do anything.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

[MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] lame excuses   get up early on holidays and brush up the camera ....that reminds me of my friends who says saturdays are for sleeping to recover from weekdays stress and sundays are for cleaning, washing and all pending things ...

If you have the spark for photography then gear weight, bad smelly places, lonely places, silence of nature or growl of animals cant stop you  (thank you, thank you   )


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 1, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] lame excuses   get up early on holidays and brush up the camera ....that reminds me of my friends who says saturdays are for sleeping to recover from weekdays stress and sundays are for cleaning, washing and all pending things ...
> 
> If you have the spark for photography then gear weight, bad smelly places, lonely places, silence of nature or growl of animals cant stop you  (thank you, thank you   )



During holidays, it is hard for me to brush up my teeth, let alone camera xD. The problem is that my final year project is taking too much time, combined with preparation for masters. After my internship from Europe, I think I have not even clicked a single picture; which is even more sad, since I met many great photographers there.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 1, 2015)

Happens to the best of us. It's like a burnout that happens. Give it time, see pics on flickr and just randomly shoot with your phone. It'll get back to being fun


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 1, 2015)

yaah happens to all of us...I was 10 times more enthusiast in pre 2013 ..now due to all job n all slowed down..still travel around new places but thats for one more reason


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 2, 2015)

Let's see guys. Anyways; I don't see many long exposure Diwali pics in this thread. Strange!!
I was planning to try capturing fireworks that day, but forgot memory card in University.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2015)

I am not capable of doing diwali pics  even after all prepration I couldnt catch one shot which is likable


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2015)

Every year I hope to get nice firework shots, but with make shift arrangements and handheld long exposure almost all those long exposure end up pathetic. To try again, most of us have to wait for another whole year... 

- - - Updated - - -

Sujoy wanted to have nice pink tone sunset/sunrise with disc shape sun in the frame. Last week when I went upstairs I saw this sunset, I was not expecting to see the sun as the climate here have been so dull for about a month and not many sunny days and I wasn't planned to take any photographs when I went to terrace. I ran and grabbed my camera and came up to shoot the sunset, but to my luck sun already said ta ta and disappeared below the horizon. 

This is what I got, though it's not as Sujoy expected. BTW, it's as-is photograph. I mean the colour you see is SOOC, it's seems like close to what Sujoy expected (I think) but with no sun in it.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_8964_zps8iqv93mv.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 2, 2015)

yaah I wanted this tone with sun in it..good tones


----------



## nac (Dec 2, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yaah I wanted this tone with sun in it..good tones


Will see if we can get one before winter ends.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 3, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/742/22869582284_3b0ddd8a7e_b.jpg

by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 3, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yaah I wanted this tone with sun in it..good tones



I remember taking such pics. Sadly...no sun in them...

*flic.kr/p/pUmsBp
*flic.kr/p/ySSsog

 [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION], nice one...albeit the glass in between kind of made it...I dunno, I can see the spots on the glass.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 4, 2015)

really nice [MENTION=154968]Gen.Libeb[/MENTION]


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Bridge


Nice one. Those spots are of the lens or vehicle glass?



Siddhartht said:


> I remember taking such pics. Sadly...no sun in them...


Good work  Like the second one more.
DSC4545-University - 
May be it's your style, I would prefer little detail in the foreground. And may I know what's the tool used to stamp those exif? (are those stamped, right? or did you type in?)


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

@gen nice composition
 [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] ...2nd one is very nice bro...why u posted link rather than the pic


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2015)

I did take a couple of long exposure shots for the fireworks. Let me find them and post them 
*flic.kr/p/AgZYxu


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

hey guys what is this...why all posting links  I cant open the pics in office ..


----------



## Faun (Dec 4, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]

I think if you try HDR then you can get beautiful sunset photos with sun. Do an under, optimum, and over exposure.


----------



## nac (Dec 4, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> hey guys what is this...why all posting links  I cant open the pics in office ..


For you... 


izzikio_rage said:


> I did take a couple of long exposure shots for the fireworks. Let me find them and post them
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5668/22497189146_e2a560f0d6_z.jpg



It doesn't count Amlan. We're talking about shots taken during this diwali, not before on some other occasion


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ...we have seen this pic of amlan already 

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]
> 
> I think if you try HDR then you can get beautiful sunset photos with sun. Do an under, optimum, and over exposure.



I will definitely try this weekend [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks all.  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Yes, it is the vehicle glass. 
  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] - How did you get that  at 1/30 sec ?       Even at 2 sec exposure I got just dots.

*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/IMG_3169_zpslepgr4ej.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2015)

Depends on the fireworks. Some of these rockets have a very visible trail. If it did not then would need a long exposure to show the trail


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 5, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @gen nice composition
> [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] ...2nd one is very nice bro...why u posted link rather than the pic



Thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] and [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]. I don't know why I posted link, maybe when I clicked on share it was link tab instead of image.....the result of three consecutive sleepless nights. 
nac, they are not stamped, but I have typed the info in by expanding the canvas inside photoshop. I used some scripts before which can stamp the exif data...but the results were not that great. I will try to make a script for this stamping pattern though. I actually tried to put emphasis on foreground before, but the lighting conditions were not that ideal...they never are for that particular mountain.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2015)

Was away for sometime nice shot guys.

*s16.postimg.org/i5d4ilsyt/IMG_1577_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 6, 2015)

[MENTION=15209]quan chi[/MENTION] -  Wait,  What is this ?    It looks so different.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2015)

^^*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibi_Ka_Maqbara


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2015)

even I am planning a trip to ajanta ellora ...so will definitely visit bibi ka maqbara ....nice shot quan chi


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks but its a badly maintained place. Indian govt should do something about this. Those who have been there might understand what I am saying.Its very difficult to get pictures with a decent p&s camera inside the caves.

More images later.
*s11.postimg.org/z6dssiov7/IMG_1406_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 6, 2015)

what is this cave?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 6, 2015)

Quan chi thats an amazing shot. Love the light


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2015)

Quanchi, Nice one  
Yeah, I noticed it's little different and but didn't thought it couldn't be Taj Mahal.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks guys.        [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Thats one of the buddhist caves. I forgot the cave no though.

*s13.postimg.org/qszp9zrpz/IMG_1555_tonemapped.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*s17.postimg.org/gswrfgq73/IMG_1365_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2015)

now a qutub minar lookalike in aurangabad...were mugals planning a delhi lookalike in aurangabad ...strange


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2015)

*s2.postimg.org/o22cl91qx/IMG_1378_tonemapped.jpg

*s13.postimg.org/7dfbtkf87/IMG_1512.jpg


----------



## 6x6 (Dec 7, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/jQUnnRi.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 7, 2015)

quan chi 2nd one is nice...

nice soothing pic 6x6


----------



## Anorion (Dec 7, 2015)

nice 6x6
like that extreme sports in distance


----------



## quan chi (Dec 8, 2015)

*s1.postimg.org/ifhpjqqm7/IMG_1359_tonemapped.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry for the slightly blurry image since no flash is allowed inside the cave which is almost dark. Only light is from the torches of the guides.

*s30.postimg.org/eq2k0aj1d/IMG_1310_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 8, 2015)

^ Nice Cave pics.
*farm1.staticflickr.com/644/23612679905_9a90959aa7_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5789/23530290051_9f31d609a9_b.jpg

Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2015)

Shot these with an intention to post along with my impression. But couldn't wait... 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/600/23532509881_60b7e4df2d_c.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2015)

wow it comes with jugaad for weight


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 9, 2015)

That tripod looks very very impressive


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

@gen ..something is missing in those pics..blown out sky in 1st and composition in 2nd
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ...nice tripod..looks nice...do tell us impression soon


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2015)

Anorion said:


> wow it comes with jugaad for weight


Yeah, it has one. It's more like a shirt hanger.


izzikio_rage said:


> That tripod looks very very impressive


Thank you 


sujoyp said:


> @nac  ...nice tripod..looks nice...do tell us impression soon


Yeah, me too looking forward to that. I took too much time shooting and putting them together to make collage.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

he he he it was a product photography type shoot


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> he he he it was a product photography type shoot


Yeah  It was like I am more excited about the opportunity to shoot something than trying the tripod.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 9, 2015)

Start doing timelapses and light painting. You'll love the new tripod


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 9, 2015)

bit off topic but why is everyone posting "test"??

btw [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] thanks alot for sharing the photos, looks like ill buy one too soon


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2015)

oh it is for hanging upside down


----------



## quan chi (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice tripod.

*s3.postimg.org/9hlzdz037/IMG_1399_tonemapped.jpg


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 9, 2015)

Congratulations, nac 

- - - Updated - - -

One from some of my shoots of Diwali lighting.
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5825/22846274499_cc3c0b8876_c.jpg
DSC_0064 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

Another one
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5798/22846442669_630583c6a1_c.jpgDSC_0092 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5819/23189639266_bd158331a4_c.jpgDSC_0221 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm1.staticflickr.com/633/23260541239_4222787631_c.jpgDSC_0219 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5812/23628591245_064e2cfe5d_c.jpgDSC_0611 by CyberK1D, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5762/23628638735_004253ff04_c.jpgDSC_0481c by CyberK1D, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

[MENTION=61935]cyber[/MENTION]k1d artistic shots are fine but shot of kid with flash is a complete no..either use a external flash with diffused light or take it at day time.


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Start doing timelapses and light painting. You'll love the new tripod


Surprisingly monsoon is still not over. When it's over, I think I can try my hands on startrails, can't see milkyway this time of the year.


kkn13 said:


> bit off topic but why is everyone posting "test"??
> 
> btw  @nac  thanks alot for sharing the photos, looks like ill buy one too soon


I don't see anyone posting test, but you  Are you preparing for semester and test everywhere? 
You're welcome. Post yours too when you buy.


Anorion said:


> oh it is for hanging upside down





quan chi said:


> IMG_1399_tonemapped.jpg


Comparatively this one is better among the cave shots.


CyberKID said:


> Congratulations, nac
> One from some of my shoots of Diwali lighting.


Thank you.
Nice bokeh. With some subject in focus this would be a more pleasing image.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 9, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> @cyberk1d artistic shots are fine but shot of kid with flash is a complete no..either use a external flash with diffused light or take it at day time.


Thanks, Sujoy, will keep that in mind. Since I am still learning using a dSLR, suggestions like yours help learn better. Can you please elaborate why shouldn't this be done with inbuilt flash? I thought the pics were okay, and as usual, I haven't edited them except just the required cropping.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 9, 2015)

[MENTION=96386]CyberKID[/MENTION] ...as you can see..skin tone is also not the real one..its more orangish...background becomes complete black coz the flash light could not brighten it up...also direct flash light of dslr on childrens face may effect eyes.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 10, 2015)

Light from an internal flash is quite harsh. Using an external one or bouncing the light off the roof will give you much better and natural looking portraits.


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Light from an internal flash is quite harsh. Using an external one or bouncing the light off the roof will give you much better and natural looking portraits.





sujoyp said:


> @cyber k1d artistic shots are fine but shot of kid with flash is a complete no..either use a external flash with diffused light or take it at day time.


When they can make tilt flash for RX100, why not make it for DSLR. It has lot of real estate than a pocket friendly compact.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2015)

true nac...actually that pop up flash is powerful but it is a fill in light only in case background is very bright or can be used as light trigger (dont recollect the name, pilot flash or something)for other flashes.


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> true nac...actually that pop up flash is powerful but it is a fill in light only in case background is very bright or can be used as light trigger (dont recollect the name, pilot flash or something)for other flashes.


I think commander flash or unit. Vaguely remember reading it on D90's manual.


----------



## HTBR (Dec 10, 2015)

This is my setup which i was supposed to post long time ago but forgot about it


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 10, 2015)

yes right [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] flash commander 
 [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION]  cant open your files...


----------



## HTBR (Dec 10, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> yes right [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] flash commander
> [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION]  cant open your files...



Check the link now


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2015)

Use flickr or imgur.

Forum's built in attachment feature is broken.


----------



## HTBR (Dec 10, 2015)

Faun said:


> Use flickr or imgur.
> 
> Forum's built in attachment feature is broken.




Ok cool
*imgur.com/4bMwoeC.jpg

*imgur.com/neOCCpS.jpg

Still unable to post the images 

Setup - Album on Imgur


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2015)

HTBR said:


> Ok cool
> *i.imgur.com/4bMwoeC.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/neOCCpS.jpg


Pistol grip, ball head... Wow!!! that's great


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 11, 2015)

So I was going through my memory card and found some raws which needed editing. The result....I'm not so sure. Anyways, I will be uploading some pictures in future on flickr, but with little abstraction(i.e. only under friends category can view those...just some precautions). I guess [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] can see the new one.


----------



## nac (Dec 11, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> I guess [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] can see the new one.


B/w portrait? Yeah, I can see it.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2015)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] superb setup...I too used to have fun with DIY setups


----------



## HTBR (Dec 11, 2015)

The First Avenger

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5648/23567026882_8d6f2ee758_c.jpgSH Figuarts Captain America by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/636/23675479865_05d24b1bff_c.jpgSH Figuarts Captain America by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 11, 2015)

awesome effect [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION]


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 12, 2015)

Usually not into B/W but here's one

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5665/23654386366_f5fe49636e_b.jpg

by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## quan chi (Dec 12, 2015)

^^Thats a good shot. Btw colour one would have been fine (or a bit better) too IMO.


----------



## nac (Dec 12, 2015)

HTBR said:


> The First Avenger


Great work. 


Gen.Libeb said:


> Usually not into B/W but here's one


I love it. One of your best, probably the best in the recent past.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 12, 2015)

nice shot gen...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 12, 2015)

HTBR tutorial really needed...  Thats awesome


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 12, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Usually not into B/W but here's one
> 
> *farm6.staticflickr.com/5665/23654386366_f5fe49636e_b.jpg
> 
> by Gen Libeb, on Flickr



That is a good one...


----------



## stonecaper (Dec 13, 2015)

Any Idea How to Post produce those superb bengali wedding shots we often see on FB?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 13, 2015)

so we were in middle of forest, Tungareshwar National Park. Monkeys all around, we can only see shadow shapes descending from the trees. I just had camera in my hand from long time. This guy, Rohan tells me take photo of monkey jumping in mid air. Everyone starts laughing because I had a point and shoot, and I go up to him, and position the camera "ok fine, I'll take a pic of you with the monkey jumping. stare into the treetops, wherever you look a monkey will jump". He is a little ashamed by now, and I trigger the shutter, people start laughing because of the flash and says "you got it or what?" and I say "yeah, photoshop is always there." Then, this monkey shows up on that branch, and we watch in silence, transfixed, in bullet time as it prepares to jump. 
*i.imgur.com/bCHfbR2.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2015)

It was no monkey business.


----------



## HTBR (Dec 13, 2015)

The Dark Knight

*farm1.staticflickr.com/779/23345049059_499da4583e_b.jpgMafex Batman 2.0 TDKR Poster by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks to all.  

  [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] - Monkey jump is cool.
 [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] - Not sure what you did in that "Dark Knight" poster.


----------



## HTBR (Dec 13, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] - Monkey jump is cool.
> [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] - Not sure what you did in that "Dark Knight" poster.



Actually i superimposed my Batman figure in the poster


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 13, 2015)

HTBR said:


> Actually i superimposed my Batman figure in the poster


Nice; Looks like an original poster.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2015)

HTBR, make an album and share on reddit. Really cool concept.


----------



## nac (Dec 13, 2015)

stonecaper said:


> Any Idea How to Post produce those superb bengali wedding shots we often see on FB?


Google retouching/photoshopping  wedding photos, you would get a lot of results.


Anorion said:


> this monkey shows up on that branch, and we watch in silence, transfixed, in bullet time as it prepares to jump.


Nice timing Anorion. 
I wouldn't dare to pull my camera out of the bag if there is so many monkeys around. I have this fear that monkey would grab my camera and run away. I don't want to lose my only camera.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 13, 2015)

nac said:


> Google retouching/photoshopping  wedding photos, you would get a lot of results.
> 
> Nice timing Anorion.
> I wouldn't dare to pull my camera out of the bag if there is so many monkeys around. I have this fear that monkey would grab my camera and run away. I don't want to lose my only camera.



But you would get shots from a real wildlife expert xD !!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 13, 2015)

and here all i'm shooting is dead fish 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/709/23694692296_1bf89ef724_c.jpg
Catching lunch by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

Anarion: That is one hell of a story ... and an awesome shot


----------



## HTBR (Dec 13, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> and here all i'm shooting is dead fish
> 
> Anarion: That is one hell of a story ... and an awesome shot



Great  and   [MENTION=317782]Anarion[/MENTION] Amazing Pic apart from the onboard flash. I wish you could have taken that picture in daylight

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5792/23726186275_caa7fa50d2_c.jpgMafex Batman 2.0 TDK Still by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/589/23643659241_1f47eb3dd5_c.jpgMafex Batman 2.0 TDKR Poster by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2015)

Dark knight everywhere. Those are nice !


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 14, 2015)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION]  great moment captured 
  [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] great processing as usual

@amlan where did you shot this one in pune?

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] now please try to superimpose urself in one of these posters  try something new


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 14, 2015)

Jaipur, amer fort


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 14, 2015)

Anorion said:


> so we were in middle of forest, Tungareshwar National Park. Monkeys all around, we can only see shadow shapes descending from the trees. I just had camera in my hand from long time. This guy, Rohan tells me take photo of monkey jumping in mid air. Everyone starts laughing because I had a point and shoot, and I go up to him, and position the camera "ok fine, I'll take a pic of you with the monkey jumping. stare into the treetops, wherever you look a monkey will jump". He is a little ashamed by now, and I trigger the shutter, people start laughing because of the flash and says "you got it or what?" and I say "yeah, photoshop is always there." Then, this monkey shows up on that branch, and we watch in silence, transfixed, in bullet time as it prepares to jump.


That's an great splitsecond shot, and a greater preface to that shot.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice picture  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]
Anarion nice try.


----------



## nac (Dec 14, 2015)

Siddhartht said:


> But you would get shots from a real wildlife expert xD !!


Yeah, if I get my camera back in one piece 



izzikio_rage said:


> and here all i'm shooting is dead fish


It's clean and surprisingly a base iso shot from you


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 15, 2015)

Well i tried to bump the iso 

But can't seem to find my polarizer


----------



## nac (Dec 15, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Well i tried to bump the iso 


I bet you tried.


----------



## Cyanide (Dec 15, 2015)

HTBR said:


> The First Avenger





Gen.Libeb said:


> Usually not into B/W but here's one



Ultimate!!! 



Anorion said:


> so we were in middle of forest, Tungareshwar National Park. Monkeys all around, we can only see shadow shapes descending from the trees


 hahaha nice one!


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 18, 2015)

Sorry about the watermark, I couldn't clone out some stuff there.

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5692/23729218111_a7f0b0303c_b.jpg

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5667/23183538124_dd9fe83a98_b.jpg

by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 18, 2015)

Nice work, Gen.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 19, 2015)

*farm1.staticflickr.com/692/23214853063_f4764294a9_c.jpgSunsets in exotic places by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

Did not get exactly what Sujoy wanted (no sun in the picture) however can tell you that it is amazingly tough to get both the sky details and a decently exposed sun in the same pic


----------



## nac (Dec 19, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Sunsets in exotic places
> 
> Did not get exactly what Sujoy wanted (no sun in the picture) however can tell you that it is amazingly tough to get both the sky details and a decently exposed sun in the same pic


Very good 

I have one more theory about that kind of exposure, that it is possible in colder countries where you can see the sun but still it's not warm (tone) around. You can see that pink/blue tone. This is possible in other places too, but not all the time or not as often as those places. I have heard there are places where you can see the disc shape through out the day.
I vaguely remember this from a movie (if I am right it's a Keanu reeves movie, he is an architect - Lake house?), his father says in that film that light is not the same everywhere or something like that ???


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 19, 2015)

this is beautiful amlan


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys, I'm no Photography Ace, but still, here are some of my works:-

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_4134%202048x1369_zps9fcyiyhz.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_3964%202048x1365_zpsvud8v37w.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_3799%202048x1365_zpsyaalpfd1.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_9908_zps96b9c4c9.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_21121711x1141_zps86bfb351.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_6598_zps76172ae0.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_67042592x1728_zpse9526822.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_66932592x1728_zps2c89e35e.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_6368_zps0ce02800.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_9_zpsea3a090b.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_4597-Copy_zps12713f0c.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_11_zps9789b5c1.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_4115_zps97afd9c3.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_1868_zps589bd2d2.jpg

This photo was a 6 second shutter, during a rain:-
*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_1234-Copy_zps4d34c0c3.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_0278edit_zps90690182.jpg

The room was completely dark:-
*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_0228edit_zps9152e1ca.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/110820123572_zps1c75c8aa.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/190720123206_zpsd187bb40.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/18102008004_zpsc58e62a7.jpg

*i1370.photobucket.com/albums/ag255/samarth619/IMG_5027_zps9a167d96.jpg

I hope you liked them a little... They're old pics, and now I know more about Photography like rule of the thirds, etc...


----------



## nac (Dec 20, 2015)

Samarth 619 said:


> Guys, I'm no Photography Ace, but still, here are some of my works.


Not all of us are photography ace, but hobbyists/enthusiasts. Feel free to post.

- Photographs lacks contrast. Fiddle with your camera settings to get a desired result. If not post process them.
- Photographs seems like under exposed. 
- You don't have to post a dozen photographs in one go. Just limit to 2 photographs.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 20, 2015)

Light also helps, the man on the cliff pic is good. Try the same during the sunset for a great golden glow or at night so the city lights show in the distance. 

Take care of the background, see what is showing up. That will make the pics even better

Limit it to the top 2 pics. That will help get more focused feedback

Bike pic is pretty good, crop it to get the bike in more of the pic, apply rule is thirds and bump up the contrast.

Tried editing that low res pic on my phone. Here's what i got 

- Picture editor for android
- crop & straighten 
- Contrast & Saturation 

*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/12/19/d1cfef9fdc368aa54a8966bfbfa79d9f.jpg


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]

that's a nice shot.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 20, 2015)

cliff man and langur banana photos are cool
just look up rules of composition...


----------



## Faun (Dec 20, 2015)

I like the sunken boat (can be cropped) and flowers.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2015)

[MENTION=276750]samarth[/MENTION] I think you have good composition skills and captured great moments like the bike one, monkey. I liked diya one with light effect ..also the composition of race building was good. yellow flowers also good.

what building is that from top far away


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 20, 2015)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] - The sunsets pic is super. 
 [MENTION=148944]Samarth 619[/MENTION] - Nice pics.  MotorBike, Racing Tracks & sunflowers(?)  are the ones I liked the most.   
I like the original bike pic than izzikio's crop. imo izzikio overdid the contrast and the crop is too tight.


----------



## Samarth 619 (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you, guys. Your appreciation and constructive feedback is well received.
 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION] Thanks. In the bike pic, I wanted to follow rule of the thirds. Plus, I also wanted to show the prestigeous Buddh International Racetrack, Noida, UP in its full glory... That was important.
It could've been any road going by your crop, but in my pic, its definitely BIC: the best road in India. 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Thanks for the feedback buddy. Will keep these in mind. 

@Anorion Thanks buddy.  I follow the rules of composition now, but sometimes I miss them...

@Faun Thanks buddy. I've deliberately framed the sunken boat like that, because there are showers and hills to show too.
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Thanks... That building is Narelli Jain Temple, situated at Ajmer, Rajasthan.

@Gen.Libeb Thanks a lot. In Post processing, everyone has different opinions... So, izzikio's version may also be suitable for some needs & presentations.


----------



## HTBR (Dec 25, 2015)

Guys this time i tried something different to show the pictures

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6qsPkgjCB0[/YOUTUBE]
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6qsPkgjCB0

Do check it out


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2015)

Some pics from Karnala Bird scentury
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1558/23340570183_e3f095030c_c.jpgDSC_9823 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1645/23340708473_12945d0e8a_c.jpgDSC_9888111 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5675/23941243936_5d3ee25be2_c.jpgDSC_9803 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

Anorion standing 
*farm6.staticflickr.com/5667/23967381485_d2fe940aa9_c.jpgDSC_9782 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

My present to my friend 
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1669/23341187663_99626f0cd8_c.jpgDSC_0007 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1657/23859704102_4c550b3185_c.jpgDSC_0012 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2015)

HTBR, dude still waiting for the tutorial on this. Love your pics


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Some pics from Karnala Bird scentury


The forest like photo and the b/w are good.
[STRIKE]The first photo[/STRIKE] The first flower photo and spider is not good. *www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/thumbsdown.gif
Red roses and chain photographs have impressive colour.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2015)

yaah spider is not that good..donno why I posted 
but you didnt like 1st one...humm I liked it most 

the rose n chain are taken with 35mm..its really a super lens...took many more portrait pics..willl update flickr profile

- - - Updated - - -

btw you should have seen those spider actually there..they are bigger then our palms ...and web is huge


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> but you didnt like 1st one...humm I liked it most
> the rose n chain are taken with 35mm..its really a super lens...took many more portrait pics..willl update flickr profile
> btw you should have seen those spider actually there..they are bigger then our palms ...and web is huge



Sorry, there is a correction. I missed a word "flower". It's first flower photo, not first photo. 
Then try to use this one (35mm) more often. 
Yeah, if the web is huge we can't go close to the spider and if the spider is big people scare to go close.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2015)

35mm need a lot of artistic mind  I checked later and I shot both at f1.8 and ISO 1600 ...not bad pic came out ...I have not edited both of them


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 29, 2015)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - The first forest pic is great. The 2nd one is good too but it has too much contrast & blacks.
For a second,  I almost didn't notice the chain & got thinking why you posted a blurry flower photo


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2015)

thanks gen...if you are talking about anorions pic...yaah it have blacks but thats coz I wanted to emphasize the bright light from sun...may be not working 
ha ha ha blurry flower pic


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

First Time. Be gentle  

All images untouched and uploaded to Flickr has EXIF
Moon - Taken just 2 hrs ago. 
Canon EOS T5i Rebel (or 700D) with 75-300 Zoom lens.
F/8, 1/100, ISO-100 

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5698/24023817546_04d797aae4_c.jpgThe Moon by RCuber, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1504/23941757542_ec9c3aceb8_c.jpgIMG_2949 by RCuber, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1667/23754234060_a37a79ebbc_c.jpgIMG_2943 by RCuber, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5643/23421699394_c2103a597a_c.jpgIMG_2945 by RCuber, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2015)

[MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]
 crop the moon to make it large...its soo small that we cant see details 
how did you get soo much out of focus on that yellow flower..is it edited ..thats good actually for many other subjects
 not sure about the subject on last pic

- - - Updated - - -

@amlan just saw the khajuraho pic on flickr...is the yellow tint natural or you edited that way...because the sky is yellow and washedout ..


----------



## nac (Dec 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> First Time. Be gentle


You have used your kit lens nicely to get bokeh 

Lens reach is not enough for moon, so try when the moon is at horizon. It will be little bigger and crop to fill the frame.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 30, 2015)

just noticed 



> Canon EOS T5i Rebel (or 700D) with *75-300 Zoom camera*,


 so much used to zoom camera ..he he he


----------



## RCuber (Dec 30, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> just noticed
> 
> so much used to zoom camera ..he he he


Yikes  
Edit: fixed


----------



## HTBR (Dec 30, 2015)

Natural Lighting 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1634/23772983850_0ab95e7cb5_z.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1539/24042549326_2c18f3c0f2_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1553/24068655835_b2990495c5_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5820/24068650325_38922ef544_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 31, 2015)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] ...great again...it looks more realistic. how are you getting so much blur in BG...I am not sure if 1.8 can give so much blurry bg.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 31, 2015)

I think for this he actually got Arnold to come and pose... 

Again requesting for setup pics and tutorial


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> how are you getting so much blur in BG...I am not sure if 1.8 can give so much blurry bg.


I was thinking it's because of MFD of the lens. May be it's PP, I am not sure. BTW, it's f/2.8


izzikio_rage said:


> Again requesting for setup pics and tutorial


He already has posted his setup. Just tutorial is pending... 


sujoyp said:


> it looks more realistic





izzikio_rage said:


> I think for this he actually got Arnold to come and pose


The miniatures posted before were covered it's face, so couldn't see the skin as much as this one. Yeah, it looks more real for a toy. In the first two he looks much younger with no wrinkles.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 31, 2015)

nac said:


> He already has posted his setup. Just tutorial is pending...



How did i miss this? Let me search for this


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> How did i miss this? Let me search for this


HTBR setup images

- - - Updated - - -

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_9045_zpsbw6f7tgv.jpg


----------



## HTBR (Jan 1, 2016)

nac said:


> I was thinking it's because of MFD of the lens. May be it's PP, I am not sure. BTW, it's f/2.8
> 
> He already has posted his setup. Just tutorial is pending...
> 
> ...





sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] ...great again...it looks more realistic. how are you getting so much blur in BG...I am not sure if 1.8 can give so much blurry bg.



I am getting this much blur because Arnold is 1/6 scale i.e. around 30-31 cm. The smaller the subject, more blur you will get. And my lens has an MFD of around 25cm which also helps  Since my camera has a crop factor of 2(less blur), i can only imagine how much blur you will get on a Full frame camera on such a small subject.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2016)

humm nice...let me find a subject to play


----------



## nac (Jan 1, 2016)

HTBR said:


> I am getting this much blur because Arnold is 1/6 scale i.e. around 30-31 cm.


I thought it would be a small 4-5" small toy, didn't expect it would be 1' tall.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 3, 2016)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5719/24150800275_f47e690a11_b.jpg

by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 3, 2016)

Inspired by Sujoy also went on a walk in the woods today. Got some good pics, will share once i process them


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

@gen nice soothing pic...is it mum-pune highway

@amlan lol inspired by me    awaiting your pics...where did you go? around pune?


----------



## HTBR (Jan 4, 2016)

Setup:
Left Lamp with 7W LED.
Right Lamp with 3W LED with a tracing paper and a blue gelatin gel. 




*farm2.staticflickr.com/1548/23541901024_90714b9385_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1643/24170092035_4d52f8bf8f_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1690/24144001276_e2723484c4_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1510/24062526452_74380d5d4c_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1460/23802266369_50e993bc8d_c.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice work there with the terminator :thumbs


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2016)

A lazy winter morning sunrise 
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1472/24092164821_3fdfcd1af2_c.jpglazy morning by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 5, 2016)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] - Great pics again.  

 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - cool pic  but the bottom half is all black & it feels underexposed..


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

humm let me try a crop and some editing 

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/--cjp1-rlsv4/Vos1Fs4DbaI/AAAAAAAASdI/C6pvbMRWBCQ/s800-Ic42/lazym2.jpg

bottom half will never get much exposure...else the sky colors will be lost


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

Sujoy, You have discussed about buying camera, lens, tripod and all. What about filters? Do you have any? Are you interested in buying some? With filters you can get both the sky and foreground properly exposed. Just a thought to consider...


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/7EmN73s.jpg
it was disabled monkey


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  ...I have very little knowledge about filters. and I have a CPL ..I sometime use it for blue sky.
for the above shot it need a GND ..graduated ND filter with half blackish and half bright ...

I have no plans to get those costly filters..most of the effects can be done in PP..except CPL and running water


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> I have no plans to get those costly filters..most of the effects can be done in PP..except CPL and running water


I don't think we can consistently make it good in post.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

true, an optics is always better..but good filters cost too much which dont have any tint and diffraction effect on pics...I cant imagine myself getting a set of ND filters for 8k ... people who are good at landscapes should get these 
I would rather get something to improve my macro photography


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

Anorion said:


> it was disabled monkey


I don't know whether you're brave enough to go this close or the monkey is kind enough to let the camera with you. 
Is it in camera result or post? Too much sharpness/contrast.


sujoyp said:


> I cant imagine myself getting a set of ND filters for 8k... people who are good at landscapes should get these
> I would rather get something to improve my macro photography


Wow!!! That's a lot of money.
You have macro lens. Ring flash should be the next one...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I was saying about premium ones...one can always get the cheap ones starting from 300Rs set above 
yes I need a macro flash...but I wanted feedback from someone who actually used it...never saw anybody using it


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2016)

yes, it is post, went for HDR 

the monkey was kind enough to approach, but normally I get recklessly brave, and keep taking photos from shorter and shorter distances till whatever Im shooting finally gets disturbed. 
this one let me in really close. I could have gone closer but would have to switch to macro. It's temple town, Omkareshwar, and the tourists continually feed the animals so they are not at all shy. Good place to get hanuman langurs from up close with temple ruins as backdrop. 

*i.imgur.com/fMQthwS.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2016)

Anorion said:


> this one let me in really close. I could have gone closer but would have to switch to macro. It's temple town, Omkareshwar, and the tourists continually feed the animals so they are not at all shy.


IQ of this one is better, hope not much PP done. 
It's not about shyness. Monkey would find it curious and grab the camera from your hands and run away.  At least that's what I thought when I was close to monkeys.


----------



## rhitwick (Jan 5, 2016)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION], I don't like the angle. Top view distracts me. 
Nice pic though.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 5, 2016)

[MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] nice monkey...but this is not close enough 

- - - Updated - - -

just saw the monkey on previous page...he looks angry...and yaah its close


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 7, 2016)

Took this with LGG2
Post processing on same, using Aviary app

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160106/31fd7316678c94c40a668428c3f9dfe7.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Jan 7, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/p3V3PVJ.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2016)

[MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] and [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] ..both your compositions are good..

Anorion the angle of shot is great.


----------



## nac (Jan 7, 2016)

beingGamer said:


> Took this with LGG2
> Post processing on same, using Aviary app





Anorion said:


> p3V3PVJ.jpg


Me too like both the photographs. 
Again, I find it heavy handed. I guess that's the way you like it.  Despite the processing, I love this one.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 10, 2016)

Trying to sort through all the photos I've clicked over the past week or so. This is from the Sujoy inspired photowalk 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1593/23661882064_4b5c2795a7_c.jpgLike a drop of dew by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1509/23663275973_aaed1b8710_c.jpgJust hanging there by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

As always went a little overboard with the ISO on the second. Was trying to get a clear shot and there was wind, so cranked up the shutter speed a little too much plus had a small aperture for the starburst


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 10, 2016)

@amlan these are awesome shots.....but you have really used too much ISO...it have become blochy now


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 11, 2016)

I know, usually i get clean shots at ISO 800. but with the amount of cropping i did to get this the noise became very noticeable in the second one. The first is at ISO 125 that came out ok


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 11, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I was saying about premium ones...one can always get the cheap ones starting from 300Rs set above
> yes I need a macro flash...but I wanted feedback from someone who actually used it...never saw anybody using it


Yup, now i also see the need for a ring flash and even a dedicated macro lens.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2016)

hmm it seems i will be the guinea pig for ring flash too   let me do some research on it.


----------



## nac (Jan 11, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Trying to sort through all the photos I've clicked over the past week or so. This is from the Sujoy inspired photowalk


Despite noise, I like the 2nd one more. May be because of the star. And it's too much saturation for my taste. 


sujoyp said:


> hmm it seems i will be the guinea pig for ring flash too   let me do some research on it.


----------



## HTBR (Jan 11, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1441/24292958806_691a618158_b.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1635/24292957126_fecb394c9c_b.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1495/24292954816_76f7b64319_b.jpgTerminator T-800 Battle Damaged by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2016)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] you have created a special art of your own...great work


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 12, 2016)

Came here after a long time 
Happy new year guys 

Here are two photos I took recently:


D610 + 50mm :
*c2.staticflickr.com/2/1473/24021256336_ec7d6e3cf3_b.jpg
Winter evening stroll


And another with X-E1 + Zeiss(CY) 50mm
*c1.staticflickr.com/1/622/22303559036_e6be9e2310_b.jpg
My lazy cat 


Guess which camera I like most?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2016)

XE-1 shot is soo nice...lovely


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 12, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> XE-1 shot is soo nice...lovely



Fuji XE1 is my favorite camera. Its a pleasure to use  I am saying this after using many APSc and full frame Nikons! To get the most out of these DSLRs, I have to process from RAW(correct the WB, color, brightness, midtones etc), which takes time. Fuji just nails it. Everytime! Fuji's sharpness(with good lens, ofcourse), color are something to be seen! Unfortunately, X lenses are not available and costly!


----------



## nac (Jan 12, 2016)

digit.sh said:


> Guess which camera I like most?


I don't know...
You're using non native mount for your XE 1. Does it mean that you like XE 1 more? I would guess so, after all I am blindly guessing.

With this kinda gear, I would expect photographs much better than these. No offense.


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 13, 2016)

nac said:


> I don't know...
> You're using non native mount for your XE 1. Does it mean that you like XE 1 more? I would guess so, after all I am blindly guessing.
> 
> With this kinda gear, I would expect photographs much better than these. No offense.



Yeah the Fuji X-E1, already said that in previous post 
No offense taken  You are right. These gears are capable of producing much much better output. I am far from using their full potential and I know that. Lack of time you know! But hopefully, I shall be able to take better photos when we shall be traveling in Rajsthan next month


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2016)

do you carry both D610 and XE-1 all the time...which one are you taking for rajasthan ...I think there dynamic range of D610 and need of wide angle lens will be more useful


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 13, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> do you carry both D610 and XE-1 all the time...which one are you taking for rajasthan ...I think there dynamic range of D610 and need of wide angle lens will be more useful



No. Not both. I take D610 mostly. Dad prefers X-E1 because its compact, has dial and great manual focus assist and really really easy to use.  And "all the time"? I hardly get time for photography outing  Apart from some portrait sessions with friends and family, I managed to go out only a few times, that too in university campus only!

You are right. D610's DR will help. But Fuji is not much behind. We will take both. Dad XE1, me D610. Yeah, I need a wide angle lens. I wanted to get a 16-35 f/4 but right now, short on fund and even if I have fund I hesitate, cause my inner voice says "you will not get time for photography! Don't invest so much"  So, this time at least I have to do with Fuji and 18-55mm's wide end(this kit lens is great in terms of sharpness and color), which will give me 27mm approximately. Could you suggest any less expensive(but good) wide zoom for FX? Open to third party lenses.

Btw, I am worried about Rajsthan's dust. Any tips? I keep kenko multicoated filter attached to both the lenses all the time. In last outing, both have gathered dust on surface and its difficult to clean. I tried an air blower, didn't help much! Some dust went away, most remain. I heard Rajsthan is very very dusty. It worries me.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2016)

[MENTION=113218]digit.sh[/MENTION] dont get too wide ..if budget is an issue then even 24mm is fine...going for ultra wide without any testing/experiment before may put you in problem.
Also in rajasthan if you want to avoide dust, then dont change lens anywhere other then hotel room...front element can be protected by filter.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2016)

I live in rajasthan...  Its not that bad. Enjoy the shoot, clean the cam regularly with a lenspen or soft cloth and don't change lenses in dusty areas. Thats all there is to it


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 15, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> I live in rajasthan...  Its not that bad. Enjoy the shoot, clean the cam regularly with a lenspen or soft cloth and don't change lenses in dusty areas. Thats all there is to it



Thanks. I shall take microfiber cloth and lens pen with me.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 15, 2016)

I am also in Rajasthan. It's not that entire Rajasthan is a desert. 
BTW if you are looking for a wide angle lens you can get a Samyang or Rokinon 14mm prime. It will be a manual lens but one of the sharpest.


----------



## digit.sh (Jan 15, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=113218]digit.sh[/MENTION] dont get too wide ..if budget is an issue then even 24mm is fine...going for ultra wide without any testing/experiment before may put you in problem.
> Also in rajasthan if you want to avoide dust, then dont change lens anywhere other then hotel room...front element can be protected by filter.



Sujoy, I am not taking 16-35 to Rajsthan. No fund right now. Also, I have to give a second thought(and maybe many more) before investing so much. I considered 16-35 because its a zoom. A zoom gives lot flexibility. But cost is a big issue. Had there been a great glass(like 50mm G) 24mm prime under 20k, I would get that in a flash.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> I am also in Rajasthan. It's not that entire Rajasthan is a desert.
> BTW if you are looking for a wide angle lens you can get a Samyang or Rokinon 14mm prime. It will be a manual lens but one of the sharpest.



Thats a very good lens. But its too wide(on FF) to my taste. I would prefer a prime in the range of 20-24mm or a zoom. Nikon's 20mm 1.8 is, I heard simply spectacular! But costs 50k or maybe more here! Anyway, whichever I decide to get, I can't get before this trip.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 15, 2016)

digit.sh said:


> Sujoy, I am not taking 16-35 to Rajsthan. No fund right now. Also, I have to give a second thought(and maybe many more) before investing so much. I considered 16-35 because its a zoom. A zoom gives lot flexibility. But cost is a big issue. Had there been a great glass(like 50mm G) 24mm prime under 20k, I would get that in a flash.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah 14 mm is just sigh of the legendary 12-24. Shooting the milky way will be a breeze with that


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 16, 2016)

A pic from my native place. Road towards the village
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160116/640f4917146da0934b4b52b69d01d316.jpg


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 16, 2016)

[MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] - nice pic.  Crysis.



Spoiler



*i1317.photobucket.com/albums/t627/GenLibeb/beingGamer_Crysis_zpsclgfwtxr.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2016)

[MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] nice pic but you dont need to apply so much blur on edges


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2016)

[MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] where is this? looks like Konkan, just like Karwar


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 17, 2016)

Anorion said:


> [MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] where is this? looks like Konkan, just like Karwar


It is Narpad village at Dahanu road. 
Near Gujrat. 
Is a coastal area


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2016)

shot on phone?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 17, 2016)

Anorion said:


> shot on phone?


Yes lg g2


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2016)

it's nice. reminded me of Karwar so went out and tried to take one just like it 
*i.imgur.com/IiyAcV0.jpg


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah looks similar. I took mine from left side of the road though


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 17, 2016)

Few more from my native place.
This road PIC is taken from the same place but opposite direction from that of the previous one

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160117/a453d599d8b3efabac44911319918d3d.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160117/5f737d49e12b716534708904b901844f.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2016)

In an attempt to get sunrise the way Sujoy wanted to shoot. But I couldn't put sun in the frame...

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_9281_zps02cypnch.jpg

This one was shot almost two months ago. Don't remember why it has so much noise. Digital zoom? too much crop?

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_8969_zpsmsbzvkfy.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION]  nice attempt

yes nac thats due to full zoom and crop


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2016)

[MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] - I like the boat pic. Why do you blur the bottom? 
 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Were you experimenting something because tbh both pics are below average.


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 20, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> [MENTION=265475]beingGamer[/MENTION] - I like the boat pic. Why do you blur the bottom?
> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] - Were you experimenting something because tbh both pics are below average.


There was some trash & those pics are edited on mobile. Very limited options for editing


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2016)

Posting pics after a long time. Just few of may pics clicked throughout last 3 months.

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/136040313/m%3D900/194d0c5d510c3de6c772059b23973381

Its My Sleeping Time Dude... by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com


*drscdn.500px.org/photo/135642801/m%3D900/4b3998250fb5e6db3eead1a899a6f15a

Up Above The World So High... by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2016)

harshil both are awesome..owl was taken with which lens?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> harshil both are awesome..owl was taken with which lens?



All were taken form Nikkor 55-300 4.5-5.6 lens @ 300mm.


----------



## nac (Jan 20, 2016)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Up Above The World So High...


I love this one. Excellent work


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2016)

Another one from Keoladeo National Park.

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/136958719/m%3D900/dbddb7dc5ade64fd9b473a1c3d171ca4

I Think Somebody Is Watching Me by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 23, 2016)

Harshil, that's an awesome set of shots


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 25, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Harshil, that's an awesome set of shots



Thanks buddy


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1450/23976559633_2275461f7c_c.jpgBlue Bird by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 25, 2016)

Back to birding


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 25, 2016)

no man...dont get time..this one comes to my garden daily..shot soo many of it 

- - - Updated - - -

pair of purple flycatcher

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1478/24240740709_300473c402_c.jpgDSC_950811 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1457/24500178202_543e045039_c.jpgDSC_94431 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, these are wonderful. Light is also perfect and good bokeh


----------



## nac (Jan 26, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Blue Bird


Among the three, this one is good...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 27, 2016)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] - Great pics.. all of them.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks @amlan [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] @gen


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 27, 2016)

Something different for a change.

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1456/24324574770_4a058a2664_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1487/23993288883_d2a42898f6_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1505/23993282503_d0977e0562_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1560/24324568020_93a9ddfd71_b.jpg
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1681/24252328099_0506f4c711_b.jpg



Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 28, 2016)

Saw some of these yesterday in Flickr. How you processed these? I mean, what software?



Gen.Libeb said:


> Something different for a change.
> *farm2.staticflickr.com/1487/23993288883_d2a42898f6_b.jpg


Is this one in Tamilnadu?
Why I don't see any Tamil scripts?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 28, 2016)

nac said:


> Saw some of these yesterday in Flickr. How you processed these? I mean, what software?



Filter Forge addon for Photoshop



nac said:


> Why I don't see any Tamil scripts?


Because its not from Tamil Nadu.  From National Park, Mumbai.


----------



## nac (Jan 28, 2016)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Filter Forge addon for Photoshop
> 
> Because its not from Tamil Nadu.  From National Park, Mumbai.


  Okay, there is one in Mumbai. Now I know...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2016)

@gen nice attempt...something new for sure
I have been using FotoFXlab for sometime...did anyone else use it. Its a addon as well as indipendednt software..its big maybe 1-2GB software with lots of options


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 28, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> @gen nice attempt...something new for sure
> I have been using FotoFXlab for sometime...did anyone else use it. Its a addon as well as indipendednt software..its big maybe 1-2GB software with lots of options



Thanks.
I've used some of the Topaz Effects but not FotoFXlab seperately. The Denoise, Dejpeg effects on it are a must have.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2016)

I use topaz labs more then lightroom and picasa for instant effects...photoshop is good for selective editing


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/YfQcY6w.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jJYxstP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/x3s69DF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ARp1PYF.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0oSdlD2.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Xj0Yoaq.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3NP768z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tdoKEWJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/StOl01o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ZWYGSCx.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lMh4u88.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kr4atZ8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3LZrS8F.jpg

*i.imgur.com/i1afSvJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uv5jnwl.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2016)

Nice pics. What is the last one!?


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 1, 2016)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]

How is Tokina ( Nikon Mount) 11-16mm f/2.8 For a wide-angle lense? Nikon 14-24mm f2.8 is too pricey. If you have a hands-on experience with any of the wide lenses, you can tell.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2016)

tokina 11-16 f2.8 is one of the most sought after wide angle lens...it fits perfectly with 11-16/17-50/50-150/150-500 lens plan for cropped sensor.

It got good reviews..you can also look for sigma 10-20 its also good
2.8 aperture is not to useful in landscape but you can have some artistic shots using that.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 3, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> tokina 11-16 f2.8 is one of the most sought after wide angle lens...it fits perfectly with 11-16/17-50/50-150/150-500 lens plan for cropped sensor.
> 
> It got good reviews..you can also look for sigma 10-20 its also good
> 2.8 aperture is not to useful in landscape but you can have some artistic shots using that.



Thanks for the info, also other than this...can you suggest a fairly priced, descent wide angle lens for  photography ( LS and ARCH ) for a starter, Nikon mount?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2016)

I suggest getting a used Sigma 10-20 for 15-16k or a tokina 11-16 for around 18-20k ...if you wanna get a new one maybe Sigma 10-20 is cheaper and under 30k


----------



## tkin (Feb 6, 2016)

Vyom said:


> Nice pics. What is the last one!?


Jaggery.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 6, 2016)

harshilsharma63 said:


> All were taken form Nikkor 55-300 4.5-5.6 lens @ 300mm.



Owl and Aeroplane shots were awesome.

Which cam btw ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 6, 2016)

dashing.sujay said:


> Owl and Aeroplane shots were awesome.
> 
> Which cam btw ?



Thanks buddy  The body is Nikon D5200.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 7, 2016)

*imgur.com/OmgldtU.jpg

 *imgur.com/DtVuD8v.jpg

Somewhere near Lonavla, from a moving train

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]
> 
> How is Tokina ( Nikon Mount) 11-16mm f/2.8 For a wide-angle lense? Nikon 14-24mm f2.8 is too pricey. If you have a hands-on experience with any of the wide lenses, you can tell.



I recently bought a Tokina 11-16 for my Nikon. The lens is sharp, sharp and sharp. And heavy!!!!


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 11, 2016)

Posting after long time  This snap was taken at IIT Gandhinagar Blithchron 16

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1450/24150343084_d481e3bcd8_z.jpgSunburn by Kapil Juvale, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

Awesome shots !!





harshilsharma63 said:


> Posting pics after a long time. Just few of may pics clicked throughout last 3 months.
> 
> *drscdn.500px.org/photo/136040313/m%3D900/194d0c5d510c3de6c772059b23973381
> 
> ...


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2016)

after a long time 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1484/24678176220_bd706c0512_o.jpg_MG_0088 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1636/24855686522_31862aeaed_o.jpg_MG_0090 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1608/24973694565_e70fd6de9a_o.jpg_MG_0110 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1518/24343089264_906de9c41b_o.jpg_MG_0115 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1576/24346822093_52fa7c6bb8_o.jpg_MG_0124 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1618/24346566103_0e274d88e7_o.jpg_MG_0006 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/677/23363334826_d781caf873_o.jpgPana_15_18 by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 12, 2016)

[MENTION=145411]ANIRBAN[/MENTION] 006 landscape is soo awesome..loved it


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2016)

1 number


----------



## nac (Feb 14, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> after a long time


Me too like the second last. Excellent 
I think I have seen the last two before. It's uploaded long before or just this week?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2016)

thank you! 

I dont know.. the last two were shot long back but uploaded to Flickr just last week. although the last pic [vintage wala] was uploaded to FB sometime back too. are you on my friendlist on FB?? 

also, the last two photos are shot in Maharashtra's Tamhini ghat. Classic Tamhini ghat in the monsoons.

- - - Updated - - -

also, wildlife photography is so exciting!!


----------



## Anorion (Feb 15, 2016)

that leopard. tell about that leopard. it is my favorite big cat.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2016)

wildlife photography is exciting ..and most tiring as you carry long lens on treks..and most costly one as big lenses cost huge..and lot more time consuming  

I am myself a wildlife fan here


----------



## nac (Feb 15, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> I dont know.. the last two were shot long back but uploaded to Flickr just last week. although the last pic [vintage wala] was uploaded to FB sometime back too. are you on my friendlist on FB??


No, I am not on FB. If it's uploaded just this week, I guess it's some other similar photo.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2016)

Anorion said:


> that leopard. tell about that leopard. it is my favorite big cat.



Ranthambore National Park, Sawai Madhopur, Rajasthan, 24th Jan 2016. 

We were on a safari on Route 6 through the dry and sparse jungle. We were not too enthusiastic because of all routes in Ranthambore National Park Route 6 had lower possibilities of big cat sightings. In spite of that, we [there were 4 of us; 3 of us roomies and 1 other mutual friend] and a family of two, were in an open back Gypsy. 

We started off the safari with loads of Spotted Deer, Nilgai, wild boar, sambar, and a couple of well concealed owls. We even caught a sight of two magnificent male spotted deers sparring with their horns, about 30ft from our gypsy. The sound from the horns striking each other resounded across the area. Unfortunately, I was not in a good position to capture any photos of the sparring, with lots of branches blocking the photo. 

At the fag end of the route, our gypsy and a host of other gypsies and open topped buses turned around for the trip back to the starting point. Everyone was visibly dejected. Due to all the vehicles turning around and lack of space, there was a damn traffic jam in the middle of a damn forest. And couple that with the stack mechanism, First In Last Out, we were waiting in our gypsy for a long time, bored and upset and silently cursing the big cat. 

It was during this time, when yours truly was scouting a rock at the base of a tree some 250-300ft in the distance, to the left of our gypsy, through some  undergrowth and dry branch twigs. The rock did not much look like a rock. I was getting a bit queasy about the rock not looking like a rock when it happened. 

the damn rock turned its head. Turned out that the leopard was looking directly at our gypsy the whole time and its body was hidden by the dry yellow grass. First thing I did was to fire off the shutter and the result is what you see.

What followed was totally unexpected. My roommate had noticed me looking keenly with my 70-300 Tamron at one particular spot and he had guessed something was up. When I clicked the shutter, he had finally seen the big cat. and then he stood up and let out a scream. I was aghast and tried to quieten him and pulled him down to his seat. By the time some other tourists too had seen him and a steady "Kaha hai Kaha hai" " wo raha Wo raha" started and begun rising in volume in spite of the drivers and guides trying to keep the volume down. 

I went back to my viewfinder. the leopard too had heard all of this chatter and was getting nervous, looking at all of the buses and gypsies. After sometime, it rose from its palce and trotted off further back into the jungle, giving me one last glimpse at its marvelous pale yellow coat with black rosettes. Its movement was quiet and graceful, yet powerful as it vanished into the bush.  

It was amazing how the leopard was there the whole time our gypsy and a load of other vehicles arrived and yet no one saw it. Speaks loads about its predatory senses and patience. Mother nature is one hell of a teacher. 

And that, gentlemen, is how i shot my first big cat.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 15, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] what a story..why dont you write travellogs ...you seems to be good at writing.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 15, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] what a story..why dont you write travellogs ...you seems to be good at writing.



im not that good


----------



## Anorion (Feb 16, 2016)

I really like the leopard. What you said, of leopard being nearby and no one noticing, that happens. 
its a great feeling, to see a random shadow, or in your case a stone, move. That's like coming across a wild ninja. Watching it move in the wild is like watching finely crafted anime... unreal. 
It's in Jim Corbett's books. Bhageera pulls that stunt on Mowgli. Have seen that happening in SGNP and Rajmachi. If there is a small group, it is bold enough to not get disturbed. leopards are most adaptive of big cats, and are one step in the food pyramid removed from dogs and rats. So in a way, they are parasites on civilization, thriving on the fallout of humans and garbage.


----------



## Hareesh Kumar (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi it is good, I like it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 19, 2016)

I'm back!!! Kinda xD. The final year of bachelor's is taking its toll. Anyways, I did click a picture or two recently. (And what happened to the forum...full of unnecessary plugins....somebody, please get IPB or Xenforo)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1466/24460965814_57fd7dbb23.jpgDSC04859-Faceless by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## kjuvale (Feb 20, 2016)

Taken at Mandavi Beach, gujarat

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1575/24836452910_6ebefa8fa4_z.jpgMandavi Beach by Kapil Juvale, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1633/24836433810_3a35960e3e_z.jpgMandavi Beach by Kapil Juvale, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2016)

Both are good kapil


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 21, 2016)

Haven't shot much in recent months. 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1673/25048399792_19bc4fe887_c.jpgA Shot in The Woods - Bamboo Tree. by Hrishikesh Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2016)

awesome shots Kapil ... and me on the other end of the transportation spectrum 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1552/25049451231_beceacf02e_c.jpg
Speed by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2016)

my vday attempt

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1588/24950903520_880f0a0d3a_c.jpgVday spcl by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2016)

So romancing pictures start.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2016)

I attempted to focus on one of the 3 items one at a time...and 35mm lens did it beautifully  Ate all 3 after shooting


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 26, 2016)

IMO the temp is coming off a bit cool. 

can you try to warm it up a bit?


----------



## nac (Feb 26, 2016)

I was looking at the old photos to see if I can find any photos to share and I found couple of frog photos. I processed them and ready to upload... Something strike my mind to google for frog photography. Some very nice photographs, checked the site to read information about the photos and the title goes "Pseudo-nature Photographers". I never thought one would do something like this and one of the visitor says it's "easy and harmless" and I don't know how it's easy and harmless.

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_8854_zpscxgh6uh9.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/IMG_8845_zpsjwh0goip.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 26, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> IMO the temp is coming off a bit cool.
> 
> can you try to warm it up a bit?



I will try that.. thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Nac frog photography my need nice flash setup and a macro lens...what ever shots of frog I saw with super colors seems to be done with a great flash setup


----------



## Anorion (Feb 29, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/y0OGkoW.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2016)

Most of you who know me, knows that I got a DSLR recently. So this is my first post in Photography Thread. Hope your critics and suggestions will help me brush up my skills.

These are two almost same images, but I'm unable to decide which one is better. Both looks good to me. Let you guys decide 

*i.imgur.com/C4jpysK.jpg

*i.imgur.com/1QXIkHw.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi Krishnandu, welcome to the DSLR club. Looking forward to seeing tons of photos. 

I liked the first one better due to the background. Seems to give the context better, hills trees and rivers


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 3, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Most of you who know me, knows that I got a DSLR recently. So this is my first post in Photography Thread. Hope your critics and suggestions will help me brush up my skills.
> 
> These are two almost same images, but I'm unable to decide which one is better. Both looks good to me. Let you guys decide
> 
> ...


Great shots.... Bro which rig u using?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2016)

[MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du first one is really nice..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Hi Krishnandu, welcome to the DSLR club. Looking forward to seeing tons of photos.
> 
> I liked the first one better due to the background. Seems to give the context better, hills trees and rivers



Thanks [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]



adityagupta said:


> Great shots.... Bro which rig u using?



Thanks [MENTION=322194]adityagupta[/MENTION]. I'm using D5200 with the kit 18-55mm lens.



sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du first one is really nice..



Thanks a lot [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally I can concentrate on photography again(secured Master's admission).  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], those are good ones. [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION], first one is better. Also you should create a flickr account and use it for attaching the pictures, it will kind of help us if we need to see the exif data.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 3, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Finally I can concentrate on photography again(secured Master's admission).  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], those are good ones. [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION], first one is better. Also you should create a flickr account and use it for attaching the pictures, it will kind of help us if we need to see the exif data.



Sure I'd do that right away


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 4, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Finally I can concentrate on photography again(secured Master's admission).  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION], those are good ones. [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION], first one is better. Also you should create a flickr account and use it for attaching the pictures, it will kind of help us if we need to see the exif data.


Congratulations...  So where are you off to?


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 4, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Congratulations...  So where are you off to?



Currently, I have shortlisted Denmark (got acceptance from there). Now I'm just waiting. 
Scandinavian countries do have a....landscape. I guess I can finally get those cool wallpaper like pictures now xD


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 4, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Currently, I have shortlisted Denmark (got acceptance from there). Now I'm just waiting.
> Scandinavian countries do have a....landscape. I guess I can finally get those cool wallpaper like pictures now xD



Wow..soo you will get to shoot lot of landscapes I suppose  cant you get masters in Switzerland


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice..  So exotic landscapes in the group from now on


----------



## aaruni (Mar 5, 2016)

Got to play around with a DSLR again. 9 images in album.

Flickr - Photo Sharing


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Wow..soo you will get to shoot lot of landscapes I suppose  cant you get masters in Switzerland



I don't know. There is an university which will declare result later this month. Let's see if I'm accepted. 
I don't like US at all, specially because of the diverse views on Indians there. Europe is more or less cool with it (or so was my experience in Switzerland/Italy). 
 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], I hope so. Time to buy a third party wide angle lens!


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 6, 2016)

sigma 10-20 oe tokina 11-16 

Good luck with selections


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking forward to the images from wherever you wind up (best of luck). We've had tons of awesome stuff from all over the place now ... 

A couple that i've been shooting during my travelling 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1613/24846170323_0ab40ee45f_c.jpg
Peace by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1562/25524142795_850433e961_c.jpg
Frames by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 6, 2016)

At Kate's Point, Mahabaleswar 

*i.imgur.com/jccrVQW.jpg


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice landscapes everyone, [MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du: awesome snaps.
Here is one from me panorama, taken with Tokina 11-16 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1519/24946030964_21e9066055_z.jpgVarsoli beach Sunrise by Kapil Juvale, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2016)

[MENTION=133614]kapil[/MENTION] the pic seems too much saturated and colorful .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 7, 2016)

The colors are pretty cool.


----------



## kjuvale (Mar 7, 2016)

it was intended 


sujoyp said:


> @kapil  the pic seems too much saturated and colorful .


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 8, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1453/25497395922_cf5b82e305_c.jpg

Lama's In Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 8, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Lama's In Punakha Dzong


Nice but underexposed, could be better if you're parallel with the wall.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 8, 2016)

nac said:


> Nice but underexposed, could be better if you're parallel with the wall.



Okay. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 15, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1460/25616236365_d02a23f376_c.jpg
Birds Eye View Of Phuentsholing Town by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1695/25590402976_77ef3eff31_c.jpg
Dochula by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1712/24986126934_100b4ff582_c.jpg
Black Necked Cranes by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1585/25690685552_be1a4dd536_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1581/25181142844_faa78fb4e5_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1681/25716529501_9222db8342_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1582/25811691765_7d7f9cabeb_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1694/25185194203_cc42123895_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1715/25785697636_b072062ae6_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1656/25785686026_8bf7e763bf_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1686/25716703401_9211789cd4_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1588/25716691451_470ab842e8_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Punakha Dzong by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1716/25785894696_a6e09950e2_c.jpg
A Kid In Thimphu by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Mar 15, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Flickr


Again I find pretty much all of them are underexposed. 
I guess, you're not touching any of them in post. It's SOOC images. I don't know what metering you use, how about increase EV by 1/3-2/3 and see if you can see the difference. And I am under an impression that you don't like to PP your images. Then how about spend some time tweaking some of the settings in your camera. Like contrast, sharpness, wb, metering etc...


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah those are great shots but under exposed.why..?
Are u using negative ev?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2016)

adityagupta said:


> Yeah those are great shots but under exposed.why..?
> Are u using negative ev?



Nope. I have shot all those in Aperture Priority and EV set to 0. May be due to Hoya UV Filter?

- - - Updated - - -



nac said:


> Again I find pretty much all of them are underexposed.
> I guess, you're not touching any of them in post. It's SOOC images. I don't know what metering you use, how about increase EV by 1/3-2/3 and see if you can see the difference. And I am under an impression that you don't like to PP your images. Then how about spend some time tweaking some of the settings in your camera. Like contrast, sharpness, wb, metering etc...



Yes, you got it right. I really don't like to PP my images because I don't understand much about the after effects, whether the picture is looking good or not by changing the settings. But if you are talking about EV, I find Lightroom Auto-Tone is making the corrections. But somewhere I feel those are overexposed. What do you think? Below are some samples of same photographs.

*i.imgur.com/L3BuNfs.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VHG6lNk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2OgSHPJ.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GAQ2WGw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GAQ2WGw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2ginkRl.jpg

*i.imgur.com/MUEoYP0.jpg

 [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=322194]adityagupta[/MENTION] Does these looks good to you guys? Then I'll use Auto-Tone in Lightroom CC from now on. Actually I see various tutorials on Lightroom CC on youtube and internet. But at the time of PP, I can't figure out how much tuning is needed on particular settings to make it look good.

BTW, I come across various free presets for Lightroom in internet. Are those good enough? Or it's better to Auto-Tune?


----------



## nac (Mar 16, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> May be due to Hoya UV Filter?
> 
> Yes, you got it right. I really don't like to PP my images because I don't understand much about the after effects, whether the picture is looking good or not by changing the settings. But if you are talking about EV, I find Lightroom Auto-Tone is making the corrections. But somewhere I feel those are overexposed. What do you think? Below are some samples of same photographs.
> 
> ...


What's the use of UV filter?

You don't have to become an expert overnight, watch/read tutorials when you have spare time/interest. Slowly you will get the hang of it and you will start to see the difference. For a start, use auto tone/preset and keep it as starting point and slide up/down from there to your taste.

No it doesn't look good (NO OFFENSE), and yes it's overexposed. (See once you start you will start to see the difference  ) Among the photos, try PPing that landscape and the kid shot. 

I haven't used any 3rd party presets, so no idea about it. I don't use auto tone either, it's better we do the changes ourselves.

BTW, please refrain yourself from posting big size images. 640px or max of 800px is good enough for web sharing. One it takes time to load, two have to scroll and view the picture (can't see the whole picture in one shot). Forum auto resize based on the width, not height. To explain it further, my screen res is 1440x900. That 900px is not fully available, browser menu bar, title bar, forum tabs, windows task bar takes some of the pixel and leaving me about ~680px, any thing more than that I have to scroll and view.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 16, 2016)

Presets are a great way to understand what effects we can give with lightroom and what settings to change for it. However many pics are made or broken in the camera, things like composition, light, focus can't be changed later. 

Keep reading about composition and light, rule of 3rd, golden hour,  blue hour, symmetry. Try out the presets and see what they do. Then post what you learn here and we can all learn from it.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2016)

nac said:


> What's the use of UV filter?
> 
> You don't have to become an expert overnight, watch/read tutorials when you have spare time/interest. Slowly you will get the hang of it and you will start to see the difference. For a start, use auto tone/preset and keep it as starting point and slide up/down from there to your taste.
> 
> ...



Sure  Actually this time I uploaded them to imgur.com

Anyway, so Auto-Tone is not going to work right? I have to manually move the bar and guess which one is looking good.

BTW, I'm not sure why pictures looks underexposed as all these pics are taken on A mode with EV set to 0.

The UV filter? Actually one of my photographer friend told to get it, to protect the lens. He said it's better to clean the UV Filter instead of lens. And in case of scratches I can throw away the filter instead of repairing the lens. So is this one affecting the EV of the pics?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2016)

If you really need to use UV filter then get something from proper brand like Hoya and not something like photon  any cheap glass put on lens will effect picture quality in one way or other...it can be exposure or color fringing or banding etc....its like wearing a spectacles on your eye...if you wear good quality you see clear else it will effect the eye sight itself

- - - Updated - - -

just saw your pics on last page...pics are nice just slightly underexposed...its a minor thing and can be easily rectified even in simple software like picasa ...it will hardly take a minute on each pic


----------



## nac (Mar 16, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BTW, I'm not sure why pictures looks underexposed as all these pics are taken on A mode with EV set to 0.


It's the choice of metering we use for a given scene. And sometimes the lightings are challenging, in such circumstances we can use exposure compensation to get it right. If you haven't read about basics, check my signature for links for photography basics.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> If you really need to use UV filter then get something from proper brand like Hoya and not something like photon  any cheap glass put on lens will effect picture quality in one way or other...it can be exposure or color fringing or banding etc....its like wearing a spectacles on your eye...if you wear good quality you see clear else it will effect the eye sight itself
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> just saw your pics on last page...pics are nice just slightly underexposed...its a minor thing and can be easily rectified even in simple software like picasa ...it will hardly take a minute on each pic



I use Hoya only.



nac said:


> It's the choice of metering we use for a given scene. And sometimes the lightings are challenging, in such circumstances we can use exposure compensation to get it right. If you haven't read about basics, check my signature for links for photography basics.



Yes, I'm aware about Metering. All pics are shot in Matrix Metering.

Though, I'm still confused about Spot and Center Weighted Metering. I'll surely go through the links to get an better idea. 

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] for the suggestions and correcting me


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2016)

good that you use Hoya  then definitely its an issue with metering...matrix takes an average of light around..maybe it was getting darker at that time.


----------



## adityagupta (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah those new ones are too bright. 
But i like them more


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> good that you use Hoya  then definitely its an issue with metering...matrix takes an average of light around..maybe it was getting darker at that time.



Don't remember 



adityagupta said:


> Yeah those new ones are too bright.
> But i like them more



Okies. I'll try to PP pics from next time.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 17, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Don't remember



Aree you just need to check the exif detail for the time of shot...it have all the data...flickr dont open in my office or I would have seen myself


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 17, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Aree you just need to check the exif detail for the time of shot...it have all the data...flickr dont open in my office or I would have seen myself



Haha!! I forgot


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *farm2.staticflickr.com/1460/25616236365_d02a23f376_z.jpg
> 
> *farm2.staticflickr.com/1716/25785894696_a6e09950e2_z.jpg


My edit of these two

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/krish-landscape_zpsl3mlozlz.jpg

*i102.photobucket.com/albums/m108/tkphotos1/krish-port_zpscglauhma.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Wow!! Looks great!! Any tips on PP?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> @nac  Wow!! Looks great!! Any tips on PP?


- Use histogram to help you gauge the exposure
- Don't clip highlights/shadows
- When working on portraits, don't increase saturation for the skin or at least don't over do it.
- Keep things subtle, don't have to overdo it. 
- Last but not the least, get PP tips from someone good.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 19, 2016)

nac said:


> - Use histogram to help you gauge the exposure
> - Don't clip highlights/shadows
> - When working on portraits, don't increase saturation for the skin or at least don't over do it.
> - Keep things subtle, don't have to overdo it.
> - Last but not the least, get PP tips from someone good.



Truly speaking, none of that made any sense to me 

I'll try to go through more tutorials.


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Truly speaking, none of that made any sense to me
> 
> I'll try to go through more tutorials.


 
Yeah, tutorials are better...


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2016)

what do you do after understanding the exposure using histogram? is it for colour correction, as in whitest pixel should be pure white and darkest pixel should be pure black?


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2016)

Anorion said:


> what do you do after understanding the exposure using histogram? is it for colour correction, as in whitest pixel should be pure white and darkest pixel should be pure black?


I adjust exposure after understanding the histogram. Do I check histogram for each and every photographs? NO. When the photographs looks good, I don't do much processing hence don't review the histogram.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2016)

uh ok by what logic do you adjust the exposure apart from perfect colour correction


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2016)

Anorion said:


> uh ok by what logic do you adjust the exposure apart from perfect colour correction


I think it's based on my taste which I developed (like most) by seeing other photographs and being said what is good/bad, taking comments and critics.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2016)

ok yep, fair enough, that is what a professional layout artist told me 
sure, the way to do it is to go with what looks good
but you also need to have an idea of what looks good, or develop that taste


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2016)

I too do PP purely according to my taste ..how much exposure, how much saturation, how much shadow..all depends on my preferences...no hard n fast rule here


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 23, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1669/25786276936_def7c9633a_c.jpg
Punakha by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1714/25511436430_15721cd6ca_c.jpg
Bumthang Chu by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1695/25812175665_7b2e9a1bbe_c.jpg
Icy Prayer Flags by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1683/25717192391_d11089013f_c.jpg
Traditional Bengali Women by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1698/25786140936_1cf555cb7e_c.jpg
Tiger's Nest - Paro Taktsang by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1606/25691238702_7b6934454f_c.jpg
Prayer Flags by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1625/25185641343_f31b3e5327_c.jpg
Butter Lam by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1606/25185630663_c22356e42d_c.jpg
Wangdue by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2016)

out of these I liked the portrtait, tiger nest, lamps

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1454/25908630821_6ae89a7b88_c.jpgFall by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 23, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Does pics looks good now? Did some basic PP. Though I myself don't see much effect (before & after)


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] Does pics looks good now? Did some basic PP. Though I myself don't see much effect (before & after)



Yes I think now your pics are fine..Hazy sky is due to day light I suppose. Enjoy shooting


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> on Flickr


Punakha - Neat one
Bumthang Chu - Colourful but wires are distracting
Ice prayer flags - Deeper dof would be better
Traditional Bengali women - Nice and could use some exposure boost
Tiger's nest - Best of the lot and I like it. 
Prayer flags - Again a colourful one
Butter lam - Hmmm...
Wangdue - I assume it's a handheld shot. A long exposure would be better. 



sujoyp said:


> Fall


Strange bokeh and I love it. 

- - - Updated - - -



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Does pics looks good now? Did some basic PP. Though I myself don't see much effect (before & after)


Slowly, you'll start to see the difference.
Your last set was consistently under exposed, and this one is better.
Check this video and you will know why it was challenging for you to get right exposure for that portrait shot.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 23, 2016)

Wow, some amazing shots from all of you. This group keeps getting better and better


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks  [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] and amlan.

I am loving playing with bokeh ...seems I am tilting towards artistics now  need to learn more

- - - Updated - - -

ooh btw there is a secret to this shot  the leaf is suspended by a thin web  its not a falling leaf pic as seen


----------



## nac (Mar 23, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> ooh btw there is a secret to this shot  the leaf is suspended by a thin web  its not a falling leaf pic as seen


Oh! You shouldn't have said that...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 23, 2016)

comon Nac  its a trick photography  I didnt removed the web by photoshop


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 24, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Yes I think now your pics are fine..Hazy sky is due to day light I suppose. Enjoy shooting





nac said:


> Punakha - Neat one
> Bumthang Chu - Colourful but wires are distracting
> Ice prayer flags - Deeper dof would be better
> Traditional Bengali women - Nice and could use some exposure boost
> ...



Thanks. I need to develop the PP skills and more than that I need to develop my composition skills

BTW Wangdue is not hand held shot. It's shot with Tripod though not much long exposure.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 24, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> ooh btw there is a secret to this shot  the leaf is suspended by a thin web  its not a falling leaf pic as seen



Aww... you should have at least teased us a little more, "a magician never tells his secrets", was going to ask the story behind the shot. Where was it?


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 24, 2016)

its shot in my home garden  let the secret be there for mortals, we are all fellow photographers of same clan


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 26, 2016)

Have been trying out my 50mm a lot over the past few weekends. Got some awesome shots, and then my amazing hard disk decided to crash. Now am without any means to post process for the next couple of days


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2016)

ooh thats sad amlan..pics are safe?

I tried some macro on flower but it seems without flash macros are not easy...in natural light I could not go beyond f11 where I needed f16 for complete focus. sharing pics (which I am not satisfied enough)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1585/25958775132_30b1737053_z.jpgDSC_0587s by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1450/25958777932_5c2d65d6a8_z.jpgDSC_0582s by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1657/25448747473_3656c2400c_z.jpgDSC_0570s by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 27, 2016)

Pics mostly safe, had backups. 

F/11 wow, how are you getting enough light to get these pics.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 27, 2016)

some birds today 
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1606/26034734626_5ae1edd51d_z.jpgParrot by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1497/25458094293_26a84845f9_z.jpgKing1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1704/25968138712_963361f50e_z.jpgKing2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Pics mostly safe, had backups.
> 
> F/11 wow, how are you getting enough light to get these pics.



Actually I keep on changing aperture..just checked and the first one is f5, middle one is f13 and last one f3.8 ...but I shot many more and didnt like them


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 30, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/ltJonz8.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 30, 2016)

nice quality of pic...good shot nomad


----------



## nac (Mar 30, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> King2


This one is okay. I think you have shared something similar to this one before. I think this one is better than that.


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 30, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nice quality of pic...good shot nomad


Thanks man


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] that Tiger's Nest has something, that makes each of its photos a great and new experience, every time i see them. It never gets old. Butter Lam pic is awesome!
    [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] great shot, that Falling Leaf. loved the bokeh and PP. It made me feel warm and fuzzy 

- - - Updated - - -

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1594/25576633514_71362bfbc2_o.jpgVirupaksha Temple, Hampi by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] that Tiger's Nest has something, that makes each of its photos a great and new experience, every time i see them. It never gets old. Butter Lam pic is awesome!



Thanks


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Anirban  
thats nice view of Hampi temple...I will definitely go to hampi someday...


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] that Tiger's Nest has something, that makes each of its photos a great and new experience, every time i see them. It never gets old. Butter Lam pic is awesome!
> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION] great shot, that Falling Leaf. loved the bokeh and PP. It made me feel warm and fuzzy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Very well composed and lit.   

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Thanks Anirban
> thats nice view of Hampi temple...I will definitely go to hampi someday...



if you love ancient indian architecture, hampi will be a treat for you 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Very well composed and lit.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



thank you babe


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 2, 2016)

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/144500317/m%3D900/7ad929f0bf639e412ae0804c428be819

Wolly-Necked Stork, also known as Bishop Stork

The Flying Bishop by Harshil Sharma on 500px.com


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2016)

[MENTION=138735]HARSHIL[/MENTION] how did you get soo close to it..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 2, 2016)

This is a selfie. See the bird is holding it


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 3, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> This is a selfie. See the bird is holding it



:laughing_NF: LOL


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> @HARSHIL how did you get soo close to it..



By using 300 mm zoom and crop . But really, the bird was close to me. In many birding places they birds do come really close to you. This was was shot at Dhanauri Wetlands in Greater Noida.


----------



## adityagupta (Apr 5, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160405/cffc30be0de8f15d63027ef9c253595b.jpg

Taj Mahal
Lenovo a6000


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1674/26211926955_4ed8a53b5a_c.jpg
A Lonely Boat by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1448/26145989351_16cc16ed18_c.jpg
Jhollung River Camp by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1480/25607344824_8439f626d8_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Hills by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1690/26186340696_f6ded0f751_c.jpg
Some Unknown Flower At Hills by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1620/26119755122_8a1484c8e0_c.jpg
Heading Forward by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Flickr


Other than that pink unknown flower, all of 'em are good esp. the river shot. And I am surprised to know that it's taken with a mobile cam


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2016)

nac said:


> Other than that pink unknown flower, all of 'em are good esp. the river shot. And I am surprised to know that it's taken with a mobile cam



Well the River pic is taken with DSLR but Jollung River Camp is taken in Mobile Cam.


----------



## nac (Apr 5, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Jollung River Camp is taken in Mobile Cam.


That's what I meant 
As a bunch this one is your best among the ones you recently posted.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 5, 2016)

nac said:


> That's what I meant
> As a bunch this one is your best among the ones you recently posted.



Thanks a lot


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 6, 2016)

[MENTION=129451]aditya[/MENTION] thats the best view of taj..good capture
 [MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du except boat pic I liked others...2nd is best


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 6, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=129451]aditya[/MENTION] thats the best view of taj..good capture
> [MENTION=8169]Krishnan[/MENTION]du except boat pic I liked others...2nd is best



Thanks [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION]


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2016)

[MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] nice shots. Boat one is not, well good. You've taken better pics. I would say at a different this could have been very good.

Best is Jhoullong river camp. Almost like hand drawn. Just awesome.
Flower shots are good too.

Keep 'em coming.

- - - Updated - - -

Few shots from my trip to Murud Janjeera beach.

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1533/26208600181_3a8a659181_b.jpg
DIve agar beach by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1509/26208622051_41f5858eaa.jpgHorizon 
by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1555/26274888225_473dfe91c3.jpg
Abstract by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1587/26208660821_27ccfaf739.jpg
So above so below by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1605/26274927215_c39b4b5393_c.jpg
Morning silhouette by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1529/26182519732_1a9a73ecde.jpg
Before sunset by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1463/26249016746_478bde3534_z.jpg
Mumbai city from Haji Alai dargah by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1492/26208719311_70467b5989_z.jpg
Mumbai city from Haji Alai dargah_2 by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1718/25670173244_a38a9d5f08_z.jpg
Sunset at Murud beach by Rhitwick Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 7, 2016)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] I loved  Morning silhouette for its composition ... 1st one also nice...
but the mumbai city one's composition is very poor..soo much sky and little bit of subject


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 8, 2016)

rhitwick said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION] nice shots. Boat one is not, well good. You've taken better pics. I would say at a different this could have been very good.
> 
> Best is Jhoullong river camp. Almost like hand drawn. Just awesome.
> Flower shots are good too.
> ...



Thank you. Actually I clicked the boat shot in different angles and I liked this one more than the others. I'll post them once I reach home today.


----------



## HTBR (Apr 8, 2016)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1460/25702867613_5befacf9d4_c.jpgNECA T-1000 Ultimate by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1456/26279661626_fa6f8d21c9_z.jpgNECA T-1000 Ultimate by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1558/25700553924_5ffd04ed04_c.jpgBandai Modelkit C3PO by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1473/25702701363_86fc05184d_z.jpgBandai Modelkit BB-8 by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


*farm2.staticflickr.com/1718/24792660395_0901b9891b_z.jpgBandai BB-8 R2D2 by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1495/24759435519_9279062f24_z.jpgSH Figuarts Bruce Lee by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 9, 2016)

Very cool pictures


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 13, 2016)

seeing all the awesome toy photography from Baidujya I also decided to give it a shot. 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1709/26327733731_d177e17695_k.jpgThe pretty lights by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 13, 2016)

loved the bllurring effect...should have something in the hand of toy


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2016)

Recently visited a resort for team picnic..Delas Adventure Resort  at Lonavla...it was soo beautiful 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1661/26202623940_efeca6f392_c.jpgNight fountain by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1717/26475249285_b6e94e8b15_c.jpgSide Reception by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1443/25870378584_8a7e313b6b_c.jpgCorridor night by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1472/26475261735_ac2d8f1d78_c.jpgHorse by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1584/26202405090_9487d21281_c.jpgParty lawn by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1639/26409137081_7165bb7cbe_c.jpgFountains by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1522/26409139651_93e256574c_c.jpgLonavla Scenery by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1655/26475279465_d455259946_c.jpgRoad to top by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1483/26202420720_1e041dfc2d_c.jpgSwiming pool at night by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1605/26382979622_1766688a96_c.jpgInside room by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 17, 2016)

Wow,  some really awesome pics. Especially the night ones


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 17, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow,  some really awesome pics. Especially the night ones


Thanks amlan...yes it was soo beautiful at night..the lights and decorations. I actually missed clicking the swimming pool with DSLR..this was taken with mobile


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2016)

Had been planning for some time to figure out how post processing for cars worked. Finally got some shots that I liked 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1669/26593417235_394f8b621c_z.jpg
Raring to go by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2016)

@amlan its nice but not exactly how i would liked  tyre is cut..front bumper is cut..partial front grill ...do you have any other pic from the front..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm not sure what is a good way to frame cars. Have a couple of shots more, will upload

- - - Updated - - -

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1544/26335508480_9e3329e2bc_z.jpg
Fast while standing still by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 1, 2016)

Also been shooting some long exposure shots ... 

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1442/26452473710_b5b3a0d183_z.jpg
The gurgaon lights by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1716/26653145232_33ebc87fb5_z.jpg
A night on the town by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## rhitwick (May 1, 2016)

^Gurugram lights you mean to say?


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2016)

@amlan..liked the first one..that building is looking great..2nd is just concrete jungle

where are the other guys here..nobody posting  at least newbies should post here and gain knowledge...


----------



## Siddhartht (May 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan..liked the first one..that building is looking great..2nd is just concrete jungle
> 
> where are the other guys here..nobody posting  at least newbies should post here and gain knowledge...



I'm getting ready to move to Scandinavia. I have not even touched the camera for almost two months....this is bad.


----------



## sujoyp (May 2, 2016)

go quickly...we know india..we would love to see scandinavia through your lens...I am sure you willl take lot of pics from start itself


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2016)

Seems like people have gotten too busy these days


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2016)

is there anyway that I post a pic from flickr without a link back to my photostream ...I want to post my portraits here...but dont want public to see all of the album


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 3, 2016)

Just copy the flickr farm url, put it in an image tag and don't copy the link


----------



## sujoyp (May 3, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just copy the flickr farm url, put it in an image tag and don't copy the link



ok thanks.. I will try today night


----------



## Siddhartht (May 4, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> go quickly...we know india..we would love to see scandinavia through your lens...I am sure you willl take lot of pics from start itself



I hope so....although I'm pretty sure that I will not get enough time. I have nearly 10 hours of lectures each day, and I have to shuffle between three universities which are nearly 40 minutes apart. 

Although....I still hope I will be able to catch northern lights....

As for your question, if you really want others to avoid seeing your whole album, you can make other images accessible to flickr contacts only, right ?
 [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], I guess busy is not right word, ignorant is. Honestly I purchased an ILC so I can take it everywhere with me...but it is catching dust, even though there is lots of stuff which I want to capture.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 4, 2016)

[MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] don't worry, even with tons of classes you'll find time to do the stuff you like. Plus outside india most of the junta anyhow travel for the weekends, so find people like this. Plus learn to carry the cam everywhere, people might be surprised but then they'll start pestering you to carry the cam once they see the awesome pics


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 7, 2016)

Check this out. Some really cool answers. May even get you back to clicking stuff

What are some low-cost items that have had a huge impact on your photography? - Quor


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2016)

Here are some novice attempt from me!!

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1588/26601872631_be78c77c32_c.jpg
Some Known Flower at Sikkim by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1565/26641006506_98abe2615c_c.jpg
Rimbi River Orange Garden by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1479/26709808981_48d9af84e7_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1483/26504216010_5372dd0d80_c.jpg
Flowers of Sikkim by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1487/26173052233_3e2f934ae0_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1488/26751906346_7f3f83da6f_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1484/26683296502_911719dc3b_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1465/26504216300_000b3f8c50_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1503/26683288082_70be2ae10b_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1502/26709813101_ebceccaf5f_c.jpg
Untitled by Krishnandu Sarkar, on Flickr


----------



## Nerevarine (May 7, 2016)

^What camera


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> ^What camera



Mostly Nikon D5200 but few are iPhone 6s


----------



## sujoyp (May 7, 2016)

I liked 1, 2, 5 7,10 ..2nd is the best of them


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 8, 2016)

Some of them, like the one with the stone pillars is beautiful. Don't know if you have access to the river again, but try a long ecposure this time with min ISO and Aperture, it'll give that blurred water effect.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 9, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Some of them, like the one with the stone pillars is beautiful. Don't know if you have access to the river again, but try a long ecposure this time with min ISO and Aperture, it'll give that blurred water effect.



Well I tried some of them, but all of them got over exposed


----------



## nac (May 10, 2016)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Here are some novice attempt from me!!


Rimpi river stands out...

Some of photographs IQ is too bad, I assume it has something to do with your PP.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 10, 2016)

nac said:


> Rimpi river stands out...
> 
> Some of photographs IQ is too bad, I assume it has something to do with your PP.



Yes, I tried to do simple PP with Instragram effects


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2016)

I just discovered that snapseed for androids cams rocks. Need to figure this out more


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2016)

amlan is it a app...whats great about it?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 11, 2016)

Easy to use, ton of really awesome options


----------



## HTBR (May 16, 2016)

I am becoming lazy :sleeping2_NF:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7497/26993980356_cdf9024d91_c.jpgSH Figuarts Iron Man Mark 45 by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7767/27022631755_2dc5794907_c.jpgCivil War Poster Figuarts Style by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 21, 2016)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7232/26545336684_52e20777b7_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/26545333964_cb0bb80d81_b.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7668/26545335254_d650f0f7a3_b.jpg

by Gen Libeb, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 22, 2016)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] nice as always...your shoots are unique and we are loving it 

@gen first two are nice..3rd one didnt like coz of sun overexposure


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 22, 2016)

HTBR, had to look at the eyes to figure out that that was not the orignal poster. Awesome 

Gen, the lakeside shot rocks


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2016)

Happy birthday Sujoy. Are you planning any shoots on your b'day? Or is there some new photo gadget coming in as a gift


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2016)

thanks @amlan ...no bro, now slowly becoming family man  my fiance birthday also same in same week on 25th.. gifted her Titan Raga ..and no money left for me :shh_NF:


----------



## HTBR (Jun 6, 2016)

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7488/27393276832_3981682d90_c.jpgMafex Joker Bank Robber Version by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c4.staticflickr.com/8/7454/26988800491_2ca99fafe1_c.jpgSH Figuarts Iron Man Mark 45 by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7514/27236282836_27c90477e3_c.jpgSH Figuarts Darth Maul by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7387/27470532756_77e7ac8603_c.jpgSH Figuarts Darth Maul by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice.. What cam are you using? and how does your lens allow you to get that close. 

No dispute, you have a great eye for detail and lighting


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 11, 2016)

Minolta K2 Zoom f/4 70-210, I've had this lens for some time, but have now started getting the hang of using it. Finally started stopping it down to f/5.6 and using the inverse rule (shoot at 1/focal length) to get clear images. 

Some samples from the last shoot 

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7366/27317841220_8539fc9229_c.jpg
Me not move by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7074/26983584684_84b63c4a03_c.jpg
Taking a break by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

Would love feedback and tips on how to use this better


----------



## HTBR (Jun 11, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Nice.. What cam are you using? and how does your lens allow you to get that close.
> 
> No dispute, you have a great eye for detail and lighting



I use a Panasonic GH4(mirrorless). The first n third pic were taken with a macro lens(Olympus 60mm) while the other two were taken with my favourite Panasonic 12-35mm. I think the minimum focus distance is 25cm.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 11, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Would love feedback and tips on how to use this better


Feedback: The photos are excellent. The second one might be better if the tail and feathers had been fully included but that is a framing issue.
The hexagonal bokeh is more obvious in the first than the second. If you wish to avoid this you might have to favour the second photo's shooting situation but that is just me nitpicking. The vast majority of people will not even notice the shape of the highlights in the background and it doesn't detract from the image in any way.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 11, 2016)

@amlan 1st one is much better...clear with nice bokeh
in 2nd bokeh is also harsh


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 12, 2016)

Framing issue, my fault. With all the things i was trying to change and then forcing the rule of thirds i noticed the cut tail in PP only. 

Hex bokeh due to stopping down mostly. Could've changed angles to avoid that harshness of the colors in the second. Is that what you meant sujoy?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 12, 2016)

I think the harshness is due to light comming between leaves...in the first its much smoother
I think aperture is smaller in 2nd one, so you got smaller bokeh shapes and it is not looking soothing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 19, 2016)

*Helios 44-2 58mm f/2*

Finally got my hands on the cult favorite Helios 44-2 58mm f/2. The lens is battered and bruised but still a ton of fun not just for the swirly bokeh, but for the shots in general. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7265/27474909280_fab00eb36b_c.jpg
Swirly Bokeh ! by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

The trademark Swirly bokeh of the lens. Needs a little bit of juggling to find the sweet spot of the distance of subject and background 

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7391/27718504956_27b708ab96_c.jpg
FOMO by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

Does amazing at close up shots as well

Need to experiment some more with this


----------



## nac (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Helios 44-2 58mm f/2*



izzikio_rage said:


> Finally got my hands on the cult favorite Helios 44-2 58mm f/2. The lens is battered and bruised but still a ton of fun not just for the swirly bokeh, but for the shots in general.


Colours are good. Much better than the lens used in the previous post.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 19, 2016)

I think it might be due to the time of the day as well. But I've heard this lens is good with color


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 19, 2016)

wow the swirly bokeh is really interesting...congrats


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 19, 2016)

It needs a specific types of distances to get the effect. But its amazing fun. Lets see what else i can get out of this


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 19, 2016)

The second image is nice and punchy. Can a lens give good colour, given that the sensor does not see colour? I know the lens is responsible for chromatic aberration which manifests as colour but technically that is a focussing issue.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 19, 2016)

So a lot of lenses have issues with how cleanly they collect light. Like you put a lens hood to eliminate light washing out the image. Similarly good lenses will have limited internal light reflection, will have limited light leakage. Plus will give much better contrast and sharper colors. 

Seems like a good thing to test out though.


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 20, 2016)

Yeah a test would be good, with a lens of an identical focal length swapped out to photograph the very same scene immediately. To me, colour specifically refers to Hue (wavelength) and not Saturation or Value (in the HSV model). I know that others are not so specific when they refer to colour but I would still like to know what it is they are referring to when the sensor only counts photons and does not register wavelength. 'Good colour' from a lens is even more vague to me as I can use a wide variety of CLUTs to alter the colour in a raw file, and I assume that the camera has its own CLUT for JPG processing in addition to the demosaicing algorithm.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 20, 2016)

By the way a good piece on what all a polarizer does 

Why You MUST Have a Polarize


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 20, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> Yeah a test would be good, with a lens of an identical focal length swapped out to photograph the very same scene immediately. To me, colour specifically refers to Hue (wavelength) and not Saturation or Value (in the HSV model). I know that others are not so specific when they refer to colour but I would still like to know what it is they are referring to when the sensor only counts photons and does not register wavelength. 'Good colour' from a lens is even more vague to me as I can use a wide variety of CLUTs to alter the colour in a raw file, and I assume that the camera has its own CLUT for JPG processing in addition to the demosaicing algorithm.


I barely understood that 

But i thought the triad of photoreceptive sites on a camera sensor capture both light intensity and color information. 

Will do that test at some point. My idea is that some lenses muddle the colors by reflections on the glass or inside the lens tube.


----------



## CRACING (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Today I have taken few test shots from my recently purchased Nikon AF-S DX 35mm F/1.8G lens. Note: Images are slightly post processed, cropped and resized.

@F/1.8



@F/2.8



@F/5.6



I'm still new to big aperture setting and it takes some time to understand. F/1.8 has very shallow depth of field so little is in focus, even though I tried to keep away from the subject. When I stopped down, the whole object get focused nicely so I think I should stay around F/2.8 - F/5.8.

Looking forward for advice, suggestions or guide.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2016)

Nice shots...  You'll start to love the shallow depth of field. It's amazing at isolation of subjects


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 21, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> But i thought the triad of photoreceptive sites on a camera sensor capture both light intensity and color information.


Yes or No, depending on whom you ask - I would say No 

The photosites only count photons by generating a current whose voltage(?) is analogous to the number of photons it receives. The Bayer matrix of filters in front of each photosite only allow Red, Green, or Blue light to hit the photosites but the sensor still only counts the photons of light that it receives. It has no way of knowing the colour of the light because it does not register the wavelength. It is the demosaicing algorithm that knows which photosite is receiving R,G, or B light and it synthesises the full RGB value for each pixel based on this information. So colour is the responsibility of the algorithm. The Leica M Monochrom does not have a colour filter matrix and does not require demosaicing, producing pure monochrome images from the sensor. This means that the techniques we usually use to process B&W images from colour images, such as colour filtering and mixing, are not possible. Actual colour filters will have to used in front of the lens. This is why I believe that the sensor does not register wavelength and colours are only synthesised.

The test will definitely be interesting but the reason I'm being pedantic about Hue vs. Saturation or Value is that you can wash out an image by lowering contrast which, based on my understanding, is an issue with Value not Hue (or else it wouldn't work on B&W images). So when we test for colour, what exactly are we testing for?


----------



## CRACING (Jun 22, 2016)

New shots of a new flower from my 35mm lens.

This is one of flower that tests my patience because its so hard to focus. Either I get focus on petals or stigma. To get whole flower in focus, I need to choice small aperture and keep more distance between sensor and flower but then background gets more visible and flower doesn't look standout. I have selected 4 best shots out of dozens. Hope you guys like these.

@F/1.8
*c8.staticflickr.com/8/7503/27837435535_59f4255253_c.jpg

@F/2.8
*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7241/27803028296_65779a4101_c.jpg

@F/3.5
*c8.staticflickr.com/8/7657/27761493111_dc7efb8074_c.jpg

@F/5.6
*c2.staticflickr.com/8/7429/27837447585_c53f3ba127_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2016)

[MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] your observation are true  your pic at 1.8 is good


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 23, 2016)

[MENTION=133607]raja[/MENTION]. Wow...  That made me research the hell out of the whole sensor working. 

Will give it a shot sometime. I think the contrast thing is true since any internal reflection, light leakage, reflection off the glass will muddle the image. Imagine a set if pixels were supposed to get pure red light. So the filter would allow this to only the red sensors. This is the perfect condition. However the reflection causes some amount of blue and green to creep in giving these pixels a mixed color and screwing up what the camera interprets this color as. Giving you a not so true red in the final image. The same would be true of dark spots in the image as well. You would lose out on how much difference there is in the light and dark areas thus a washed out image. 

This is my interpretation, could be way off 
 [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION]: awesome stuff with the new lens. Find a good high spot at night and try some cool landscapes with this as well.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2016)

@amlan ...landscape with 35mm 1.8 ?? why...if I need to shoot at f8 at a long exposure 10 sec whats the use of f1.8 lens here...18-55 will be better . and if you are saying take a landscape shot at f1.8, which can be done. But we can have long exposure for night scapes, why f1.8


----------



## a_medico (Jun 23, 2016)

*The flight*

*c4.staticflickr.com/8/7397/27776075611_16ff2b509a_o.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2016)

a_medico said:


> *The flight*


 Excellent 
But too contrasty for my taste. Super


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 23, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan ...landscape with 35mm 1.8 ?? why...if I need to shoot at f8 at a long exposure 10 sec whats the use of f1.8 lens here...18-55 will be better . and if you are saying take a landscape shot at f1.8, which can be done. But we can have long exposure for night scapes, why f1.8


Milkyway shots or star trails 

@medico...  Very very cool


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Milkyway shots or star trails
> 
> @medico...  Very very cool



OOh those...hmm yes that can be tried


----------



## raja manuel (Jun 23, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> @raja . Wow... That made me research the hell out of the whole sensor working.



First of all... you guys are still tagging the wrong Raja  



izzikio_rage said:


> Will give it a shot sometime. I think the contrast thing is true since any internal reflection, light leakage, reflection off the glass will muddle the image. Imagine a set if pixels were supposed to get pure red light. So the filter would allow this to only the red sensors. This is the perfect condition. However the reflection causes some amount of blue and green to creep in giving these pixels a mixed color and screwing up what the camera interprets this color as. Giving you a not so true red in the final image.



a) If any green or blue light creeps into a photosite that is supposed to receive only red, the colour filter in front of the photosite is supposed to block the green and blue light and only allow the red light through. If it doesn't, that is a case of a defective colour matrix. You can imagine what havoc such a defective matrix would cause in the vast majority of cases where a mixture of R,G, and B light correctly reaches the array and it then filters them incorrectly.
b) Even if it does allow green and blue light through, the sensor still doesn't know that it has received green and blue light. It still only counts photons and the demosaicing algorithm behind it still thinks that what it has received is pure red. What happens is that an incorrect number of photons is counted, which I think registers as wrong Value, not wrong Hue i.e., the red will be brighter but still red. I admit that the issue gets very muddled here as changes to brightness, contrast, and saturation will cause colour shift in standard RGB colour space, which is why RawTherapee allows us to adjust these parameters in L*a*b and CIECAM02 colour space to avoid such shifts. Of course demosaicing algorithms do cause some smearing of detail (wich is why the Leica M is supposed to be so sharp) because they are creating individual pixels from multiple photosites, but I don't know if the same applies to colour. Even if it does that is still a demosaicing issue. And there could be a difference here between camera generated JPGs and raws that are separately processed in alternate colour spaces.

But I'm getting way over my head here. My argument assumes that colour filters are near perfect which may not be true in reality. On the other hand I don't know if demosaicing algorithms compensate for imperfect arrays using some tolerance level; I don't see why they shouldn't, especially as each camera model has its own colour profile, and the user can create colour profiles for each individual camera/lens/light combination if they wish to.

So TL;DR version is I don't know, but I'm still not convinced that the lens plays any significant role in Hue when the sensor does not see Hue. And I don't even want to touch the topic of screen and printer calibration which may play a much bigger role in colour rendering.



izzikio_rage said:


> The same would be true of dark spots in the image as well. You would lose out on how much difference there is in the light and dark areas thus a washed out image.


Yeah, but that is not a Hue issue. Difference between light and dark is a Contrast issue. It is the amount of light, and not the wavelength, that makes the difference. That is why B&W photography is so dependant on the contrast of the images.

And I will repeat that I'm going way beyond my knowledge zone here and trying to figure this out purely on logic which may not be correct.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 23, 2016)

point taken ... guess that experiment is in order. Will let you know how it goes.


Lets hope that other raja also joins the conversation


----------



## CRACING (Jun 25, 2016)

Today I have a firecracker flower.

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7374/27796857312_a875176ea1_c.jpg
*c3.staticflickr.com/8/7368/27619757490_81acc59cc5_c.jpg

And a multi colored Cat, not mine though otherwise I would have taken the shot on nice location. Notice the clarity of 35mm lens. Please excuse for dirty ground. 

*c5.staticflickr.com/8/7289/27620286860_0fa4c7c359_c.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 25, 2016)

Finally got my set of extension tubes today. The set is quite cool, about $8 for a 7mm, 14mm and 28mm tube. Lets you get crazy close. Used this with my Helios lens to get some trial shots today 

*c7.staticflickr.com/8/7786/27620980830_09d9db58aa_c.jpg
Climbing by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7252/27861804816_ca7108f734_c.jpg
Small rides by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2016)

8$ is costly...its without glass ..right? I brought it cheaper from ebay india long time back...
btw ET are not easy to use...and need lot of practice to get desired result..also need mounted flash to light up the subject


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2016)

Yup, without glass. Most of the stuff on eBay 
Was more than 1000. So this was the cheapest i could get. 

Its not all that easy, what do i need to do to get better pics? Don't have an off cam flash


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2016)

problem with manual ET like this is aperture control is not there..coz it will be far away from sensor...I usually didnt use the bigger part of the ET and used the smaller two joined togather with 50mm. I saw that inbuilt flash couldnot light up the subject coz the length of ET will put a shade on the subject soo close...and since we can not shoot at less then f5.6 for good focus it becomes very dark. High ISO is not the answer to that.
you will need a camera mounted flash to light up the macro subjects...but it should be used with diffuser on it and not naked.. Keep trying  
I have used reverse ring, ET, macro filters, manual macro lens and now AF macro lens  played with everything...I just wish to have a setup where I could use multiple flash form 3 side of the macro subject 

- - - Updated - - -

if you dont have an off camera flash then do some jugad so that you could redirect the flash light on front of the lens...some white sheet or some thermacol jugad ...see DIY sites you will find some answer


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome let me find a way to do this. All these shots seem to automatically go to ISO 3200 unless shot outside. So flash might be necessary.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 1, 2016)

Mumbai monsoon diaries

*c6.staticflickr.com/8/7646/27939789941_9c53032f07_k.jpgFinding way home by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr



*c2.staticflickr.com/8/7551/28017579465_eb2e589d6a_k.jpgMonsoon Love by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


*c6.staticflickr.com/8/7615/27939728101_3c213c0a4f_k.jpgFerocity of Nature by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 1, 2016)

nice one...nice moments captured 

but beware, you can not put this on any compitition as it require a signed document from the person or model seen


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 1, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nice one...nice moments captured
> 
> but beware, you can not put this on any compitition as it require a signed document from the person or model seen


Thanks. I did not knew that.

Anyways this is a personal hobby. One of the guys asked me if these were for any ads.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 1, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> Mumbai monsoon diaries



Ah Marine Drive 

Great place to take good pics 

Sent from my Xperia Z


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2016)

I am sorry , I actually ment for many competitions and if you want to sell the image in flickr or 500px they need that doc


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 2, 2016)

The pics are very cool.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 2, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> The pics are very cool.



White balance?



sujoyp said:


> I am sorry , I actually ment for many competitions and if you want to sell the image in flickr or 500px they need that doc



Aah I understand. 



ZTR said:


> Ah Marine Drive
> 
> Great place to take good pics
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z



great place to hangout in the rains


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 2, 2016)

yaah last yr I went for some rain fun with my friend at marine drive..it was fun...just that all my cameras became foggy soon (dslr lens and s90) so didnt shoot much


----------



## HTBR (Jul 3, 2016)

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7659/27957702192_5dc5db8291_z.jpgSH Figuarts Civil War Captain America by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c4.staticflickr.com/8/7417/28060184315_c3340787cb_z.jpgSH Figuarts Civil War Captain America by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 3, 2016)

Wow, amazing as always. Although the last one could use a cooler background. 

Where are you getting these amazing pics


----------



## HTBR (Jul 6, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, amazing as always. Although the last one could use a cooler background.
> 
> Where are you getting these amazing pics



Haha :laughing_NF:

*c8.staticflickr.com/8/7620/27494888263_9825e00cfe_c.jpgRevoltech Ultron by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

Better One

*c3.staticflickr.com/8/7664/28075903026_e8c50472bc_c.jpgRevoltech Ultron by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c4.staticflickr.com/8/7462/28109680715_16695d7a72_c.jpgRevoltech Ultron by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 6, 2016)

Baidujya these pictures are amazing. The action figures are meticulously detailed. These must have cost you a fortune.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

Absolutely loving the new pictures  [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION]. Guess getting a mirrorless is finally paying off with third party lenses.
Here, I'm not even sure if my camera is picture worthy or not...can't even remember where I placed the memory card and batteries....and most of the time I'm spending now is searching for good coffee makers....need one of those, for the sake of good photography.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2016)

you want a good coffee maker for  the sake of photography ...really??


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 7, 2016)

It always seems that way at first. I forgot, which sony cam did you have? 

Third party lenses are amazing, you get very very new ways to shoot stuff.

I agree with the coffee sentiment. Tons of coffee for a good life and amazing photography


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> you want a good coffee maker for  the sake of photography ...really??


Yup, I'm spending most of the time sleeping, instead I should be clicking pictures instead! Coffee is the perfect remedy. Although the worst part is that good coffee makers cost as much as a good camera or lens.... [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], I have an A6000.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2016)

Hmm soo you guys are putting the blame on sleep and coffee rather then admitting that its the lack of enthusiasm and push thats missing . 
I dont blame you for that, even I am not shooting for many many days...will go to matheran in month end then will shoot something nice for sure..


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Hmm soo you guys are putting the blame on sleep and coffee rather then admitting that its the lack of enthusiasm and push thats missing .
> I dont blame you for that, even I am not shooting for many many days...will go to matheran in month end then will shoot something nice for sure..


 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], you got married right ? You have a valid excuse. For us....procrastination rocks!


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], you got married right ? You have a valid excuse. For us....procrastination rocks!



nope still single till november  but now cant shoot my beautiful friends (girls) as its banned now  now have to go back to shooting sceneries and macros and offcourse her


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 7, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nope still single till november  but now cant shoot my beautiful friends (girls) as its banned now  now have to go back to shooting sceneries and macros and offcourse her



No comments. Still single and free here, for like really long term. So I guess no one would mind if I go to photography workshops and take pictures of models  , annnnnnddd I'm pretty sure I will have many friends in Sweden xD.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 7, 2016)

Seems like the group has a 100% male population   

We really need to restart the projects thing. That madr me try lots of new stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Seems like the group has a 100% male population
> 
> We really need to restart the projects thing. That madr me try lots of new stuff



lets start the project after rains...its not very good idea to take the camera in rains...chances of getting wet, humidity is too much. by that time you can shoot at home all those splash, smoke, light things


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 8, 2016)

Start the project thread with all these splash, smoke and light ideas only. It'll be fun...


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2016)

they are already there i think...let me check

- - - Updated - - -

we covered many topics..but lets start again  ....one topic a week...but please participate else it will not be fun. I will find the pdf and find an interesting topic


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 10, 2016)

some pics yesterday

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8603/28219109575_554c9aa1b2_c.jpgDSC_1811 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c4.staticflickr.com/8/7489/27603712203_9a5a803bba_c.jpgDSC_1807 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2016)

Start karo...  We'll all participate


----------



## HTBR (Jul 11, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> Baidujya these pictures are amazing. The action figures are meticulously detailed. These must have cost you a fortune.



40-50$ :silence_NF:

*c2.staticflickr.com/8/7303/27539455633_6b8053aa72_c.jpgNECA AvP Alien Warrior by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c7.staticflickr.com/8/7358/27539102934_7e6f7f1748_c.jpgNECA AvP Alien Warrior by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 29, 2016)

*c6.staticflickr.com/9/8648/28007029093_d4289b53f7_o.jpgThosegharRdPano by Anirban  Das Deb, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2016)

Got inspired by HTBR and shot some model cars. Used natural lighting and the awesome cloudy sky. Got some good ones, will PP and share


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 1, 2016)

Tried with Long Exposure and Filter. Not bad I guess. Suggestions on composition will be appreciated

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8898/28619247791_e3320be594_k.jpgBlue Haven by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 1, 2016)

^ Good one, but don't like the colours.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 1, 2016)

nac said:


> ^ Good one, but don't like the colours.


Damn! And I thought the colors were making the pic special ;(


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 1, 2016)

Its actually pretty cool.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 2, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> Tried with Long Exposure and Filter. Not bad I guess. Suggestions on composition will be appreciated
> 
> *c8.staticflickr.com/9/8898/28619247791_e3320be594_k.jpgBlue Haven by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


Awesome!  

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Aug 2, 2016)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]

Good that you have achieved sharpness for a long exposure and the view is perfect but I think the colours are lacking or cyan tint is everywhere, especially on the sand in the bottom-right corner. May be WB setting helps to normalize the colours.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2016)

CRACING said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
> 
> Good that you have achieved sharpness for a long exposure and the view is perfect but I think the colours are lacking or cyan tint is everywhere, especially on the sand in the bottom-right corner. May be WB setting helps to normalize the colours.


I will tweak the white balance a little. Will make a little warmer.

- - - Updated - - -

Always wanted to shoot waterfalls in long exposure. Tried this 

*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8143/28440586790_4a811f41d1_k.jpgChamarel Falls by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice attempt to get the waterfall smooth. But other things ain't good. Top looks way more darker than bottom, I guess pp work made it look this way.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2016)

nac said:


> Nice attempt to get the waterfall smooth. But other things ain't good. Top looks way more darker than bottom, I guess pp work made it look this way.


Post processing and the sun is to blame. It was really bright on the bottom part and shady on the top. I will try on a different file to balance the effects.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 3, 2016)

nomad47 said:


> Tried with Long Exposure and Filter. Not bad I guess. Suggestions on composition will be appreciated
> 
> *c8.staticflickr.com/9/8898/28619247791_e3320be594_k.jpgBlue Haven by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr



me likes the turquoise blue on the pic


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

Flick

- - - Updated - - -

Flick


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 4, 2016)

Well I arrived at Stockholm and it is breathtaking....I guess it has more substance than Switzerland, more character. Anyways, to my surprise, I forgot my camera at home....the worst....thing ever.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Well I arrived at Stockholm and it is breathtaking....I guess it has more substance than Switzerland, more character. Anyways, to my surprise, I forgot my camera at home....the worst....thing ever.



OOh no..what have u done... :scared_NF:


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2016)

well now you'll learn about your phone cam and all you cab do with it

- - - Updated - - -

Sharing the car model shoot from the weekend. Didn't get time to PP the lot ... so will post in bits and pieces 

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8337/28692507026_26da36f958_c.jpgStart by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2016)

Matheran station

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8781/28146466034_a238820565_c.jpgMatheran station by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2016)

that's a pretty rocking rainy shot 

One more that I got in a mall 

*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8804/28660873382_84f82b1cd2_c.jpgClimbing into the light by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Matheran station


Do I see vertical distortion or is the angle? I don't know... Probably wider would be good.


izzikio_rage said:


> One more that I got in a mall


Looks good in colour, good in b/w. I love it.  And surprisingly a low ISO shot from you:winking_NF:


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2016)

@amlan ..nice colorful shot
   [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I took only 35mm lens with me...so cant go wider...and i am sure its the angle ...the left part looks straight and right slight tilt....there was soo much fog and rain there that i took pics there at risk

- - - Updated - - -

I have one shot taken from front..will find and load 

- - - Updated - - -

I am just loving the verstilty of 35mm lens..its just soo awesome...its wide, nice bokeh, sharp portraits, good at low light...all other lenses are sleeping nowdays


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 5, 2016)

Tell us the specs of the lens..


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 5, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> @amlan ..nice colorful shot
> [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] I took only 35mm lens with me...so cant go wider...and i am sure its the angle ...the left part looks straight and right slight tilt....there was soo much fog and rain there that i took pics there at risk
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


I dumped my kit lens just after I got my 35. I only carry two lenses now 35 and 11-16


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2016)

Some more of the model cars ... seems that it's quite the opposite of a normal shot. What I learnt 

- You need to go to the smallest aperture (f/16) to ensure that the blur behaves like it would with a full size car shot from a distance
- To get false perspective it's best to have a wider lens at closed aperture (couldn't get this right)
- Low Iso means very slow shutter speeds 
- Need to shoot with the cam on the ground to get the perspective right (realistic perspective)
- Cloudy days rock 

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8304/28766893426_5f53746652_c.jpg
Where to by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## a_medico (Aug 6, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> Well I arrived at Stockholm and it is breathtaking....I guess it has more substance than Switzerland, more character. Anyways, to my surprise, I forgot my camera at home....the worst....thing ever.



Hi...maybe a bit late to post...dont miss stockholm metro stations. atleast click them with your cellphone, if you have forgotten the camera. This is just one of the many...

*c2.staticflickr.com/9/8872/28799597705_cb2aa55321_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2016)

@amlan so thats a toy car? if it is, really nicely done...would have been great if some activity is there...maybe get a small traffic police or a create a zebra crossing 

@medico thats amazing station...siddharth get a used dslr there and start


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 6, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Some more of the model cars ... seems that it's quite the opposite of a normal shot. What I learnt
> 
> - You need to go to the smallest aperture (f/16) to ensure that the blur behaves like it would with a full size car shot from a distance
> - To get false perspective it's best to have a wider lens at closed aperture (couldn't get this right)
> ...



That's very nicely done, I wouldn't have thought it is a model. Wide angle makes sense, much less depth compression will give a realistic perspective. Should figure out why the f-stop makes such a difference.


----------



## CRACING (Aug 6, 2016)

New pictures from my side:

Mirabilis Jalapa aka Four o'Clock Flower -

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/166600417/m%3D900/5cf7699d4756e6fadbcf0f6921ab4ffe

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/166601093/m%3D900/b872df4ba3904225c33c7e1994b10236

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/166600735/m%3D900/040b0980716fee909346ac5777fdf52b


Red-Vented Bulbul -

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/166599759/m%3D900/fa3eb021a663583f7a6db5437ba21781

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/166600107/m%3D900/34c2ded7fb4a0b3bc5ccdd9bb0e0eee1


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 6, 2016)

This kid was unable to reach the binocular. He climbed on the pedestal and gave this look towards the port. 

*c6.staticflickr.com/9/8682/28728939381_019cba4433_k.jpgSindabaad The Sailor by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## 6x6 (Aug 6, 2016)

Enjoying the nature
*i.imgur.com/sgnDHcf.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 7, 2016)

raja manuel said:


> That's very nicely done, I wouldn't have thought it is a model. Wide angle makes sense, much less depth compression will give a realistic perspective. Should figure out why the f-stop makes such a difference.


I wanted to use a wider lens but ended up using a 50mm to get the look right. Too wide an aperture causes a very shallow depth of field that adds to the miniature look. A smaller aperture seems to give the feel of a larger car at some distance from the camera


----------



## a_medico (Aug 7, 2016)

Water lily

Raynox attached @100mm

*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8775/28207723254_9f569cf7a8_o.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 7, 2016)

And a couple of more shots from the model shoot 

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8591/28828029735_3992a7f4f7_c.jpg
On the starting line by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## HTBR (Aug 9, 2016)

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7741/28724030192_5ef1903f55_z.jpgSH Figuarts Luke Skywalker by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c6.staticflickr.com/9/8840/28839992725_578758d438_c.jpgSH Figuarts Luke Skywalker by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8641/28742897511_c1e1fd3e07_c.jpgSH Figuarts Luke Skywalker by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/9/8717/28555658200_f9b4132507_c.jpgSH Figuarts Luke Skywalker by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm still alive!! Will receive my camera through Fedex soon. I live near Universitetet and Tekniska högskolan metro stations, both of which are beautiful in their own sense. Stockholm feels kind of different from other European cities I have visited so far. On a side note, I have started shooting in RAW from my S7 edge. 

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8218/29088630815_9443316b33.jpgStockholm-7D2 by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 19, 2016)

Seems like the entire group has fallen asleep


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 19, 2016)

No we are awake

*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8369/29057975726_56feb6d527_k.jpgStill by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2016)

This snap was taken without much prep and it was raining heavily, so it didn't come out as good as I hoped, but I'm planning to get back there pretty soon.


*i.imgur.com/RKuIAzv.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 20, 2016)

A belated happy photography day to all you people ...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2016)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] its beautiful.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 23, 2016)

Hijacking this thread to publicize this: *forum.digit.in/cameras-camcorders/...but-just-79-came-know-indiegogo-campaign.html

Needs opinions from photographers here. Thanks.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2016)

Some timepass macro pics 

*c2.staticflickr.com/8/7780/29211398081_554ce65cf6_c.jpgspidy 1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8203/29001897190_48bc46e5a4_z.jpgspidy2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8293/29256161086_3c3ae03994_z.jpgins1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8407/28667266474_ba2180a455_z.jpgrose1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

That bug is literally 2 cm bug  you may have seen small bugs sitting on fruits..its the same flying bug


----------



## HTBR (Sep 5, 2016)

*c4.staticflickr.com/9/8737/29450381355_2a5ef04a39_c.jpgMAFEX BvS Superman by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2016)

Have been trying timelapses this week. Is there anyway to get instagram images here? Like flickr links?


----------



## nac (Sep 5, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Have been trying timelapses this week. Is there anyway to get instagram images here? Like flickr links?


I think, yes.
If you can't find bb code link in instagram, right click and select view image. Copy the link from address bar and paste it here between "img" bb code.


----------



## CRACING (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Friends,

Weeks ago I have to taken few pictures of my car with 35mm lens and thought to share here.

I have done the detailing job so paint surface is looking good but what more can we expect from a 7 year old car. 

No comments/review for the 35mm lens because you all know how good it is.

Here is the album link and here is the details about my car detailing job.

These were taking with 18-55mm lens long ago. Images are sharp but background is more visible.

Hope you guys like it.

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 5, 2016)

still cant figure out a good way to post video ... check it out here Amlan Mathur (@amlanmathur) • Instagram photos and videos

Plus it's amazing how many experts use LRtimelapse, it has an awesome and very usable evaluation version. Plus even though it takes a ton of time the results are spectacular.


----------



## nac (Sep 6, 2016)

CRACING said:


> I have done the detailing job so paint surface is looking good but what more can we expect from a 7 year old car.


Looks as good as a new car. 
Kit lens photographs look better than prime 



izzikio_rage said:


> still cant figure out a good way to post video ... check it out here Amlan Mathur (@amlanmathur) • Instagram photos and videos


There is no option to get bbcode or share the media?


----------



## CRACING (Sep 6, 2016)

nac said:


> Looks as good as a new car.
> Kit lens photographs look better than prime



It was 11am when I took those shots with kit lens. The sun was right above the car so exposure was good. I could have set f/8 for more sharpness but that would have made background very clear.

When I took photos with prime lens, the time was 6pm and sun didn't lit the car properly for a good exposure, hence dull or sunset like photos. 

35mm Prime lens has shallow depth of field till f/5.6 and the the center sharpness is excellent. Perfect lens for subject photography. If stopping down to f/8 then I would use 18-55mm kit lens because I think at f/8 to f/11 the kit lens is sharper then 35mm prime. Eg. For Landscape, Nightscape and etc.

At f/5.6, the kit lens is not sharp and there comes prime lens.


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 7, 2016)

*Ganpati 2016  

**farm9.staticflickr.com/8519/28888749694_0e36651caf_c.jpg


*farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/29223797590_05c60377a6_h.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8667/28888760054_bb93b7271a_h.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8094/29223802260_dda5ab0ddc_h.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm back...I guess. 
*c2.staticflickr.com/9/8260/29725218545_813b0b578e.jpgReflection-Stockholm-The Photographer by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2016)

Another attempt at getting a decent timelapse. I love how cool these look and the sort of slice of life that you can get from a timelapse. You'll have to click on this to play the lapse

*c8.staticflickr.com/9/8069/29132334703_555ce0af24_b.jpg
Waking up to the weekend by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

Next attempt is trying out digital blending using the images form this timelapse


----------



## nac (Sep 18, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Another attempt at getting a decent timelapse.
> Next attempt is trying out digital blending using the images form this timelapse


I first thought that it's a still photograph. Then I clicked and saw the timelapse video.
I like the still version more 

You gonna try time slice?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 18, 2016)

Will give that a shot, wanted to do the digital blend thing that Daniel Cheong does


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2016)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160918/f2bcc7c6d9993dc57c6906b67f27c590.jpg

Shot with a wide angle lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow, beautiful, where is this


----------



## a_medico (Sep 19, 2016)

Abu Dhabi airport


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 25, 2016)

Doing the roaming around bit in Delhi 

*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8357/29877190466_9a0fc5a012_c.jpgSnapshots of life by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 26, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> Doing the roaming around bit in Delhi
> 
> *c3.staticflickr.com/9/8357/29877190466_9a0fc5a012_c.jpgSnapshots of life by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr



the tint makes it kind of unnatural IMO..


----------



## Ridhima Sharma (Oct 8, 2016)

wonderful pics. can you plz mention which are you using?
As i am very much interested in photography


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2016)

My wedding invitation

*c1.staticflickr.com/8/7470/30147419232_2ce012124e_c.jpgWedding invite by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## digibrush (Oct 12, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/Ve7ajFM.jpg
50mm-f1.8-1/1250


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2016)

nice shot digibrush


----------



## nac (Oct 12, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> My wedding invitation


Vaazhthukkal Sujoy. You guys look wonderful.


----------



## digibrush (Oct 13, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> nice shot digibrush



Thanks  .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 13, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> My wedding invitation
> 
> *c1.staticflickr.com/8/7470/30147419232_2ce012124e_c.jpgWedding invite by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


Wow, beautiful shot, awesome models, Tons of congratulations


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 13, 2016)

nac said:


> Vaazhthukkal Sujoy. You guys look wonderful.



Thanks Nac 

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, beautiful shot, awesome models, Tons of congratulations



Thanks amlan  this one is the most descent one from the shoot


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2016)

One of my click from last week trip.

*i.imgur.com/z92JkSj.png

SX130 | f/5 | 1/800 sec| ISO 200 | 270mm eq.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2016)

Uploaded few more in flickr and this is one of them

*c8.staticflickr.com/6/5547/30314943255_34d48b2d86.jpg
IMG_0199 by Surauna, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 15, 2016)

These are pretty cool, you're putting that 10x zoom to good use. The framing and light is perfect


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 15, 2016)

amlan is right...ordinarry monkeys are looking extraordinary  nice framing nac


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> These are pretty cool, you're putting that 10x zoom to good use. The framing and light is perfect


Have to hand it over to the monkeys. They are so nice, they didn't scare me. They are so patient and giving poses. Some of us were using flash, that didn't scare them. Seems like they are used to it.


----------



## kaz (Oct 17, 2016)

Will be posting few pics from by a recent trip to Mysuru and Chikamaglur. Do critique 

*Balmuri Falls*

*c6.staticflickr.com/6/5756/30299619141_58fd1ee07b_c.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5658/30349980136_3c8370e611_c.jpg

*c5.staticflickr.com/9/8608/30349991836_b7d694cd55_c.jpg

*c5.staticflickr.com/6/5492/30088800660_0af7582d97_c.jpg

*c3.staticflickr.com/6/5721/30088815250_642a0cfe87_c.jpg

*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5321/30350004206_c3d693551d_c.jpg

*c5.staticflickr.com/9/8549/30350012876_5ae9cf3f41_c.jpg

*c4.staticflickr.com/6/5793/30385688875_15e055970c_c.jpg

*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5447/30350002126_1eaa5a79d0_c.jpg

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> My wedding invitation



omg omg!!! Congratulations bro


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2016)

kaz said:


> Will be posting few pics from by a recent trip to Mysuru and Chikamaglur. Do critique


Diagonals - Seems like you were so conscious about the composition, it's not working for me in this one. I guess it's suiting for this subject.
Balmuri Falls - Among the 5 photographs of Balmuri falls, 1,2 and 5 are nice
Bikers - Best in the lot.


----------



## CRACING (Oct 17, 2016)

I have uploaded some photos to my 500px account today. Here are some:

Gazania Rigens:
AF-S 35mm Lens. Aperture F/1.8
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178154623/m%3D900/b125cff2d70df9e8b5f5d9041f70abcb

AF-S 35mm Lens. Aperture F/1.8
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178154805/m%3D900/0ca216cde620c2a7aace8b4ac9f9b303

Rubber Vine (Not Sure):
AF-S 55-200mm lens. Aperture F/5.6
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178158147/m%3D900/57976e63a16b3df18f58ac6328daa1ad

AF-S 55-200mm lens. Aperture F/8
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178158149/m%3D900/087a5cbe5e972c0bb3f7b9eff3c730e9

AF-S 35mm Lens. Aperture F/2.8
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178158253/m%3D900/f5d9026e9e77a17d71f620d754828361

AF-S 35mm Lens. Aperture F/4.5
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178158255/m%3D900/a0f152a22f44a04a7ce2a4c51f03776c

Eagle in the Sky
*drscdn.500px.org/photo/178152573/m%3D900/e668ae34553206135e67a9b87edf00fe


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2016)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] I liked 3rd and bikers most
  [MENTION=322858]CRACING[/MENTION] I liked 1st and 4th

- - - Updated - - -

thanks [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]


----------



## kaz (Oct 18, 2016)

*Mysore Palace*

*c4.staticflickr.com/9/8140/30325105291_112d93279f_c.jpg

*c4.staticflickr.com/9/8639/30325109331_aaa13ca2f3_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2016)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] its good but didnt you try to take a long exposure shot from somewhere...it would have looked awesome


----------



## kaz (Oct 19, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] its good but didnt you try to take a long exposure shot from somewhere...it would have looked awesome



no 
Planning to get a tripod, will definitely get one before I plan my next trip.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 19, 2016)

Donno man ..tripod is good but we just cant carry it all the time. Its not just a weight but it looks like a weapon, also its not allowed at most places. Even places like elephanta caves in mumbai they dont allow monopod tripod. 
people use tripod for birding, macro etc. I also tried and it is a stupid idea in my opinion. In birding you have to move a lot, and bird is never going to sit on same place. then the insects have the same issue.

we actually need something which can be wrapped around our hand take steady shots. just like laser guns in children movies  I really want to try gorrilapod like that


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 19, 2016)

I've been tracking the gorillapod hybrid on Amazon. Its the best mix of small size and sturdiness for a DSLR. but the current seller is charging too much for it. Sould be able to get it in Rs. 2700 or ao


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 26, 2016)

Some pics I took at Ahmedabad.

*c3.staticflickr.com/6/5697/29948376954_6d3d4da7dd_c.jpgGalteshwar7 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5690/29948354054_44f3a31eac_c.jpgGalteshwar6 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c3.staticflickr.com/9/8594/30543723506_db7e67ba45_c.jpgGalteshwar5 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c7.staticflickr.com/9/8659/30280570150_8152967156_c.jpgGalteshwar4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c3.staticflickr.com/6/5455/30280550330_3b7e12cf06_c.jpgGalteshwar3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c6.staticflickr.com/6/5814/29946101613_d8d2fbf581_c.jpgGalteshwar1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm alive!!!!! Or well, I think so. 

*c4.staticflickr.com/6/5561/30495882811_e8f0ff64f4.jpg20161023_152113-01 by Siddharth T., on Flickr

*c8.staticflickr.com/6/5323/30495882271_62a2fcd9a0.jpgDSC05890-01 by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2016)

While this is more of a deliberate shot intended for bike, but it non-intentionally came out pretty well for a generic photograph.



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/5M2P1G2.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> While this is more of a deliberate shot intended for bike, but it non-intentionally came out pretty well for a generic photograph.



That is one cool shot. Nice colours. What kind of post processing you performed?
Also, why not photoshop your name on license plate, instead of bluntly obscuring it?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 30, 2016)

Vyom said:


> That is one cool shot. Nice colours. What kind of post processing you performed?
> Also, why not photoshop your name on license plate, instead of bluntly obscuring it?


Thanks, that's a good idea. Should have embedded my name there . 

As far as post processing goes, I did a lot of color balance changes and increased contrast levels and reduced exposure levels. 
Although the original raw image isn't far from this, but PP popped the right colors. 



Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 30, 2016)

Hrishi said:


> While this is more of a deliberate shot intended for bike, but it non-intentionally came out pretty well for a generic photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved it..nice shot


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 30, 2016)

[MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION], that red flare on the tail light is awesome. 

I finally got some time to take my camera out, and this was the result. Can\t really do better with stock zoom.



Spoiler



*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5635/30030718073_6bed3519e8.jpgSTHLM-3 by Siddharth T., on Flickr
*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5484/30628198606_ae624b8ea9.jpgSTHLM-2 by Siddharth T., on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5753/30628188456_757f021013.jpgSTHLM-4 by Siddharth T., on Flickr
*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5717/30547307182_4302f2f62c.jpgSTHLM-1 by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Dipawali friends

*c5.staticflickr.com/6/5777/30380305460_a1467398d4_c.jpgDia by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

 [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] I liked the 3rd one...4th seems bit too dark and first two nothing interesting to see


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 31, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Happy Dipawali friends
> 
> *c5.staticflickr.com/6/5777/30380305460_a1467398d4_c.jpgDia by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
> 
> [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] I liked the 3rd one...4th seems bit too dark and first two nothing interesting to see



That's strange, because I thought that the first two were better xD . They represent the old art of printing and glass making respectively. I should have added some metadata. 
I'm now thinking of buying a 10mm for landscapes, 16mm is too narrow.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 1, 2016)

A very happy diwali people. Looks like only Sujoy got a chance to do some diwali shooting and posting.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2016)

Taken with:

D5100, 18-55mm kit @ f8, ISO 160, 1/400.

Taken At :

Chayatal, Statue Point, West Sikkim on 09-10-2016

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DSC_0210_1_2_tonemapped-Edit_zpsubdwrflj.jpg



Taken with:

D5100, 18-55mm kit @ f8, ISO 200, 1/320.

Taken At :

Dentam Valley, Pelling on 10-10-2016

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DSC_0454_5_6_fused-Edit_zpsnex2udn0.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 1, 2016)

Siddhartht said:


> That's strange, because I thought that the first two were better xD . They represent the old art of printing and glass making respectively. I should have added some metadata.
> I'm now thinking of buying a 10mm for landscapes, 16mm is too narrow.



Thats perception dear friend...its rarely same in two people  
10mm for cropped sensor will still be not wide enough...get full frame 

- - - Updated - - -

@ sam_738844
I liked the beautiful first pic...


----------



## sunil.001 (Nov 1, 2016)

@ sam_738844
Superb shot and location. The first one looks like way to heaven.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 2, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Thats perception dear friend...its rarely same in two people
> 10mm for cropped sensor will still be not wide enough...get full frame
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Full frame is like a dream.....everything is expensive in Sweden, specially after the EU taxes. I'm planning to wait and buy a Fuji T-Pro2 or X-T2, after getting a research position here. 
  [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION], why not flickr or 500px ? Regardless, the pictures are really good.

- - - Updated - - -



sujoyp said:


> Thats perception dear friend...its rarely same in two people
> 10mm for cropped sensor will still be not wide enough...get full frame
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Full frame is like a dream.....everything is expensive in Sweden, specially after the EU taxes. I'm planning to wait and buy a Fuji T-Pro2 or X-T2, after getting a research position here. 

 [MENTION=150630]sam_738844[/MENTION], why not flickr or 500px ? Regardless, the pictures are really good.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 5, 2016)

Bought a D5200 

My first click -

*i.imgur.com/GD9COJC.jpg

New to photography. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 5, 2016)

[MENTION=284377]Siddhartht[/MENTION] i think now 500px and flickr are overrated. You get much better traction on instagram. 
 [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION] nice shot...


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2016)

*i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DSC_0823_4_5_tonemapped_zpszgxhcfjt.jpg

Nikkor 18-55 at 24mm, f/8, 1/20 sec, ISO 125


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 5, 2016)

wow sam...beautiful


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 5, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/DSC_0823_4_5_tonemapped_zpszgxhcfjt.jpg
> 
> Nikkor 18-55 at 24mm, f/8, 1/20 sec, ISO 125



Wow  

Where was this taken?

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2016)

*c5.staticflickr.com/6/5761/30689004772_998aa326bb_c.jpgPoor kiddo by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

Have I did too much editing?? it was not a pose soo cant think about light

*c3.staticflickr.com/6/5755/30174515314_dd3ccc7e0f.jpgPoor kid orginal by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Bought a D5200
> New to photography.


Congrats and welcome... 



sujoyp said:


> Have I did too much editing??


I don't think so. It's alright. 
As far as I remember, this one is different from you  Nice try...


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2016)

adityak469 said:


> Wow
> 
> Where was this taken?
> 
> Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk



It was taken at Ravangla


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2016)

nac said:


> I don't think so. It's alright.
> As far as I remember, this one is different from you  Nice try...



thanks nac...yaah that kid was looking at me when i was taking pic of my friends, so took a quick shot...even if he looks slightly sad, he was curious to see the pic taken


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 11, 2016)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], maybe, maybe not. I no longer know which is "the" best service for hosting as of now. 
Meanwhile, It is snowing pretty bad here. 

*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5465/30815327721_db36b4a20c.jpgSTHLM-Snow by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 11, 2016)

Very very cool picture...  In more ways than one


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 11, 2016)

That is nothing...there are even cooler images. 

*c5.staticflickr.com/6/5497/30878791916_b70ee708b8.jpgSTHLM-More-Snow by Siddharth T., on Flickr


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2016)

*Hebbe Falls*

*c6.staticflickr.com/6/5648/31090724525_7abab7afc9_c.jpg
The Fallen

*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5628/30948318142_c6e198e8b4_c.jpg
Stream

*c5.staticflickr.com/6/5826/31054995556_959a485626_c.jpg
Stream

*c3.staticflickr.com/6/5740/30948366882_1195023438_c.jpg
Stream

*c3.staticflickr.com/6/5485/31055011346_da4425db48_c.jpg
Grass

*c8.staticflickr.com/6/5806/30976551391_896bffee0c_c.jpg
Rocks 

*c8.staticflickr.com/6/5445/30976571871_6357affb4a_c.jpg
Hebbe Falls 

*c6.staticflickr.com/6/5601/30976563301_a4064f69ce_c.jpg
Hebbe Falls

Do let me know which one you like and which you don't


----------



## nac (Nov 18, 2016)

kaz said:


> Do let me know which one you like and which you don't


Last one is an okayish shot. 
You have been shooting for quite sometime, right? Come out of Auto mode and start shooting in one of the full/semi manual modes.


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2016)

nac said:


> Last one is an okayish shot.
> You have been shooting for quite sometime, right? Come out of Auto mode and start shooting in one of the full/semi manual modes.



I never shoot in auto, there was very less light so had to reduce the shutter speed.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 19, 2016)

kaz said:


> Do let me know which one you like and which you don't



Like : 5 & last. 
Don't Like : 2 & 3


----------



## nac (Nov 19, 2016)

kaz said:


> I never shoot in auto, there was very less light so had to reduce the shutter speed.


Exif showed it was shot in Auto, so the suggestion.


----------



## kaz (Nov 19, 2016)

nac said:


> Exif showed it was shot in Auto, so the suggestion.



Don't know why is it so  Window's property shows it was shoot in Shutter Priority.


----------



## Siddhartht (Nov 21, 2016)

realman said:


> dude this could have been a wonderful shot. you are missing angles. try again.



I know, but when I was taking that picture, I was actually not planning to capture anything serious. Just drinking cup of coffee with friends while watching the snowfall outside.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Nov 23, 2016)

*c6.staticflickr.com/6/5556/31073761301_f148492f8b_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 3, 2016)

wow, so many urban and nature images. Let me also do my bit 

*c2.staticflickr.com/6/5792/31262531281_ab7df7caf6_c.jpgTreading lightly, standing firm by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5494/30784587382_873985645d_c.jpgCrimson evenings by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 13, 2016)

Also I've been following the "through the lens" series on adorama. Awesome place to get some inspiration from some of instagrams finest stars 

[youtube]sqEaSVq_AEc[/youtube] 

Is one of the videos i liked. See the whole series


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 13, 2016)

Also I've been following the "through the lens" series on adorama. Awesome place to get some inspiration from some of instagrams finest stars 

[youtube]sqEaSVq_AEc[/youtube] 

Is one of the videos i liked. See the whole series


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 17, 2016)

Finally got chance to upload pics

*c4.staticflickr.com/1/441/31585877811_ef9a04bb22_z.jpgsilhouette1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c7.staticflickr.com/1/698/31328823950_ce8c1d1882_z.jpgChidya tapu by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c7.staticflickr.com/6/5593/30859735654_99be2af4aa_z.jpgCellular Jail1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c3.staticflickr.com/1/764/31328833490_6022ee2990_z.jpgCellular jail 2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/1/438/31328836980_0fe147a758_z.jpgRadhanagar1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*c4.staticflickr.com/6/5553/30891501443_fd80ff5b50_z.jpgsilhouette2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c7.staticflickr.com/1/458/31328843190_f2e6e02999_z.jpgsilhouette3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c2.staticflickr.com/1/770/31585860001_1484fc961f_z.jpgRadhanagar2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c6.staticflickr.com/1/347/30891507973_7becdd07bf_z.jpgRadhanar3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c4.staticflickr.com/1/293/31585865811_31691d11c7_z.jpgElephant Beach1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*c2.staticflickr.com/1/704/30891519993_3b63f028fb_z.jpgRoss island1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c7.staticflickr.com/1/347/31328879430_dbc985152a_z.jpgRoss islan2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c6.staticflickr.com/1/618/30891524493_225ff16648_z.jpgRoss island3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/1/306/31328889060_57dbcbd5cc_z.jpgRossisland 4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c6.staticflickr.com/1/68/31585882861_20b4c16da2_z.jpgCellular jail 3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/1/451/31328892300_43daac5e88_z.jpgCellular jail 4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

All pics taken by Nikon7000+35mm combo ...I did not carry any other lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 20, 2016)

Those are some really cool shots...  Are you sure you did not spend all your time shooting


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2016)

@amlan..thanks  no no but I carried camera everywhere  at times my wife would say keep cam inside and enjoy the moment  and like a good boy i did that ..ha ha ha


----------



## digibrush (Dec 20, 2016)

*i.imgur.com/ckI9uXV.jpg
55-250 EFS is II capture with 50mm 1.8 stm


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 20, 2016)

this is nice..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2016)

The best things about this time is the amazing lights everywhere

*c6.staticflickr.com/1/344/31765314941_909caf2ec0_z.jpgAnd it goes on and on by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*c5.staticflickr.com/1/679/31025322324_d787509386_z.jpgOf year end parties by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2016)

@amlan candle one is good..but I would still want gradual decrease in focus and not just 1 candle in focus .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2016)

So a smaller aperture would've been better? But that would've screwed up the bokeh


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 26, 2016)

i mean just a bit...maybe f2.2 or f2.8


----------



## nac (Dec 26, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> i mean just a bit...maybe f2.2 or f2.8


 He used kit lens and shot @ f/4.5

Amalan, No offense, pretty much all of the candles are soft to me. To me the sharpest is a debris (?) on the right of the frame and your watermark is even more sharper .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 26, 2016)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] oh please, I've been here long enough to not take offence. I guess it's due to the noise reduction that everything looks a little soft. Let me dig up the raw for this and try to share it here, maybe i can get some advise


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 27, 2016)

@amlan how did you get such nice selective focus at f4.5 like its shoot with f1.8


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 27, 2016)

Was quite close to subject and was shooting at 50mm i think.


----------



## Siddhartht (Dec 29, 2016)

So I was going through film emulation in DXO filmpack and Capture one, and the result is pretty strange.

*c8.staticflickr.com/1/380/31140360503_3da1d4cd2d.jpg_DSC0001 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Dec 31, 2016)

*c8.staticflickr.com/1/718/31889211391_2edeb21d9b_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year friends


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 2, 2017)

Happy new year guys! May this new year be full of photographs and camera gears.


----------



## HTBR (Jan 4, 2017)

Happy New Year Guys 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/607/31952405272_f3ee0b4d30_c.jpgOne More Night - Phil Collins by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 5, 2017)

One of my best pictures ever....and shamelessly taken using auto xD

*c5.staticflickr.com/1/359/31129077844_1903a51cf2.jpg_DSC0015-2 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 5, 2017)

Wow the last 2 pics are just amazing


----------



## nac (Jan 5, 2017)

Siddhartht said:


> One of my best pictures ever....and shamelessly taken using auto xD


Too much saturation. Is that the result of Auto mode or PP? You can turn it down.


----------



## digibrush (Jan 7, 2017)

got manual flash with receiver/transmitter and tripod 
*i.imgur.com/me4NNEh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/WMmp8gY.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2017)

digibrush said:


> got manual flash with receiver/transmitter and tripod


congrats bro


----------



## digibrush (Jan 7, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> congrats bro



Thanks bro.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 8, 2017)

[youtube]fewTszRRX2Y[/youtube]

one of the best lightroom editing videos I've seen. Quite long, but the guy explains all the sliders and the thought behind using them


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 8, 2017)

wow thats beautiful..but too much editing


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2017)

guys what are some best post processing tutorials? I have watched the Lynds tutorials for photoshop back in 2012. That taught me the basics, but for advanced versions, can you suggest some good tutorials?

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> [youtube]fewTszRRX2Y[/youtube]
> 
> one of the best lightroom editing videos I've seen. Quite long, but the guy explains all the sliders and the thought behind using them



That's a very good tutorial. Tried it in one of shots.

Before:

*i.imgur.com/wStDX3u.jpg

After:

*i.imgur.com/VYzdMRE.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 8, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> one of the best lightroom editing videos I've seen. Quite long, but the guy explains all the sliders and the thought behind using them


Too long and it's not engaging enough to watch that long video. Felt sleepy in the midway tried and watched it fully coz you suggested. 


sujoyp said:


> wow thats beautiful..but too much editing


Yeah, too much. He wanted to show each and every thing in the lightroom and end up with overcooked image. May be it would be different if we haven't watched the whole processing. Did you watch the whole video?


nomad47 said:


> guys what are some best post processing tutorials? I have watched the Lynds tutorials for photoshop back in 2012. That taught me the basics, but for advanced versions, can you suggest some good tutorials?


There are so many I don't remember the channel name of all. Only these two guys I remember now Phlearn, Jaredpolin

You could do better with the image I think. And please post smaller size image. 800px is good enough for web sharing.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 9, 2017)

Yup, its too long and very very indepth. But he shows a lot of things and what they do. I also thought the image was a little too processed, but if i saw this on 500px or insta i would definitely love it


----------



## Faun (Jan 9, 2017)

RAW carries a lot of details.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 11, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> [youtube]fewTszRRX2Y[/youtube]
> 
> one of the best lightroom editing videos I've seen. Quite long, but the guy explains all the sliders and the thought behind using them



thats a nice tutorial. 

but that being said, i have found that shooting and creating an HDR image off 3/5 photos takes less effort and time. 
also, its my firm belief that if i am editing a photo, it should be such that a normal person will not be able to understand that the photo has been edited.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 11, 2017)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] people are soo stupid that they believe anything...I have seen people believing the moon pics...even if moon is biggest of all time it cant be soo big that some picture shows. in the above pic , people will anyways wow it and think its a beautiful sunset pic


----------



## HTBR (Jan 11, 2017)

*c8.staticflickr.com/1/742/32245797895_f77c90df8c_c.jpgDo you Bleed? by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c6.staticflickr.com/1/256/31439538413_6311296ec8_c.jpgMAFEX BvS Armored Batman by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

The above pics are 64MP(16MP*4) and it looks really stunning considering the sensor size of the camera :love_NF:


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2017)

@amlan..yesterday I too tried to edit my picture using the video tutorial, results are good. I went till 20 minutes. it will definitely help editing landscapes in future. Thanks.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 12, 2017)

HTBR said:


> *c8.staticflickr.com/1/742/32245797895_f77c90df8c_c.jpgDo you Bleed? by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr
> 
> *c6.staticflickr.com/1/256/31439538413_6311296ec8_c.jpgMAFEX BvS Armored Batman by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr
> 
> The above pics are 64MP(16MP*4) and it looks really stunning considering the sensor size of the camera :love_NF:


Very cool, how did you shoot the 4 photo thing? Is this the Brenezer method?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 12, 2017)

Editing was fun

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/286/32229198946_69191d7a86_b.jpgedit1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/287/32267590435_54fc4116dd_b.jpgedit2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/443/31891669400_3d35cf8055_z.jpgDSC_3278-2edit by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/379/31426560664_8ecc136b36_z.jpgDSC_3278 original by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2017)

After a long time. Retouched original image. Which crop is better?

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/516/32231418986_02637ba451_z.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/324/31428439374_c3506930b3_z.jpg


----------



## HTBR (Jan 13, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Very cool, how did you shoot the 4 photo thing? Is this the Brenezer method?



No, it's not the Brenezer method.Its actually a inbuilt mode on my camera(OMD EM5 II) which is called the High Res Shot. It takes 8 continuous shot in a burst using the electronic shutter. JPEG is 40 MPx and RAW is 64 MPx. There are limitations like
- Tripod Necessary
- No Movement (Still)
- No Flash

Oh! I love Mirrorless.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 14, 2017)

HTBR said:


> No, it's not the Brenezer method.Its actually a inbuilt mode on my camera(OMD EM5 II) which is called the High Res Shot. It takes 8 continuous shot in a burst using the electronic shutter. JPEG is 40 MPx and RAW is 64 MPx. There are limitations like
> - Tripod Necessary
> - No Movement (Still)
> - No Flash
> ...



wow thats awesome thing 
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] 1st one is better in my view


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 14, 2017)

That sounds amazing.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 15, 2017)

one of the shots taken at Bharatpur. Had fun with Rishi photographing and exploring the bird sactuary

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/332/32288696336_b33aeb31ca_k.jpgPainted Stork by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> one of the shots taken at Bharatpur. Had fun with Rishi photographing and exploring the bird sactuay



nice shot..great details


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] 1st one is better in my view



Well...haha.

   [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
pic is good. use rule of thirds while cropping.

can you send me the raw image?


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> nice shot..great details


Thanks. 
 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] the bird's eye is in the lower left intersection. How do I send you the raw file?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 16, 2017)

Details are good   [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION].
Did you sharpen it ?
BTW, check out these ones I took last time :

Flick
Flick

######################################################################################################


Here are some of my recent clicks (from previous trip), Not the most recent ones taken at Bharatpur with nomad47 - those are still under processing. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/761/32186203202_3c94a1e461_c.jpgMussorie - Quote on Tree by Hrishikesh Sharma, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/414/31525781523_e591feb2b6_c.jpgNight Sky View of Dehradoon Valley from Mussorie. by Hrishikesh Sharma, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> After a long time. Retouched original image. Which crop is better?



I like the one below - maybe because of the cinematic crop factor, but still it feels more eye catching nevertheless.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Details are good   [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION].
> Did you sharpen it ?
> BTW, check out these ones I took last time :
> 
> ...



I just adjusted the highlights and shadows and corrected the white balance. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jan 16, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Flick


I have seen this before


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/k4ht2GN.png


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 16, 2017)

nac said:


> I have seen this before
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yeah, this was taken last time I visited Bharatpur .


----------



## HTBR (Jan 17, 2017)

Avengers Assemble

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/615/32351530125_c87cb3c75b_c.jpgKind Of Avengers Assemble by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 22, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/313/31635507393_b069e831aa_c.jpgPainted Stork with Ducks by Hrishikesh Sharma, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/324/32295905962_54cea93824_c.jpgSnake Bird [MENTION=10843]bharat[/MENTION]pur Bird Sanctuary by Hrishikesh Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 22, 2017)

Two images from bharatpur

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/519/32334291951_67fd4abf73_k.jpgSun Bird by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/458/31643527523_6ffa1e3ed8_k.jpgTawny Owl by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr
 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] this is the owl you missed


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2017)

Nice Hrishi..very clear...which lens do you use

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] that owl is cool


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 22, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> Two images from bharatpur
> 
> *c1.staticflickr.com/1/519/32334291951_67fd4abf73_k.jpgSun Bird by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Damn!! That owl shot!!!!  Memorable shot =! 
 [MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], I use Tamron 70-300mm F4-5.6 lens. It's the cheapest 70-300 telephoto lens available, cost me around 9k.
I usually do a lot of noise reduction + Despeckling, and smart sharpening in PS which gives me a clear image eventually. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 22, 2017)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]

Send me that owl raw image file via dropbox. It looks great.
 [MENTION=140405]Hrishi[/MENTION] 
You are pretty good at processing images. Will ask.


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> pur Bird Sanctuar


Too much contrast and sharpness for my taste.


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2017)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]

Thanks. This is what I came up. Just trying my hands at post processing.

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/579/32473956475_9e316f7c2d_b.jpg

Flick


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 23, 2017)

Can I have the raw picture too, want to try some hands on PP it ? I wasn't lucky enough to have one taken from mine. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 23, 2017)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
> 
> Thanks. This is what I came up. Just trying my hands at post processing.
> 
> ...


Nice. Brightness can be increased a little I guess

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> Nice. Brightness can be increased a little I guess
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



Yeah, looks like my screen brightness setting is different. 

Thanks for the great capture 

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Can I have the raw picture too, want to try some hands on PP it ? I wasn't lucky enough to have one taken from mine.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk



Yeah, a great click. I would love to see others variation of it.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Can I have the raw picture too, want to try some hands on PP it ? I wasn't lucky enough to have one taken from mine.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Will PM in the evening

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HTBR (Jan 23, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/733/30713415963_bd5c016b0d_b.jpgRusti by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5339/31135881821_e2c93c1a95_b.jpgRetro by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2017)

[MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] Doggy is soo cute 

my 3 pics from dwarka

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/671/31855328973_a329956ae4_c.jpgDwarka1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/776/32626914506_d4559c88b7_c.jpgDwarka2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/598/31855336113_5b41dc20f6_c.jpgDwarka3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> my 3 pics from dwarka


Nice and clean.
Thought it's taken from 35mm prime, surprisingly it's from zoom lens


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks [MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ... yes I took my 17-50+55-200 combo this time


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/701/32698543795_e2d89f3779_c.jpgDSC_3971 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/369/32698542405_617f8a9cd4_c.jpgDSC_4025 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/633/31855603434_b9bf48ca56_c.jpgDSC_4042 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/692/31855593794_1b1c0bd256_c.jpgDSC_4349 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 4, 2017)

HTBR said:


> *c1.staticflickr.com/1/733/30713415963_bd5c016b0d_b.jpgRusti by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr
> 
> *c1.staticflickr.com/6/5339/31135881821_e2c93c1a95_b.jpgRetro by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


Very cool shots...  Where did you get that vintage camera


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 4, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> [MENTION=143263]HTBR[/MENTION] Doggy is soo cute
> 
> my 3 pics from dwarka
> 
> ...


Dude, what dwarka is this. I got super excited that this is the delhi dwarka which is near my house 

The seagull pics are amazing


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2017)

is that REALLY Dwarka? :O
This seems some foreign land!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Dude, what dwarka is this. I got super excited that this is the delhi dwarka which is near my house
> 
> The seagull pics are amazing



Thanks..this is gujraat wala dwarka...one of char dham  
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]  around dwarka temple its very nice and clean...beach is very clean..


----------



## HTBR (Feb 9, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Very cool shots...  Where did you get that vintage camera



I shot this from outside a shop in Chor Bazaar, Mumbai. In the foreground, you can see some reflection of the glass through which i shot this :smile_NF:


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 10, 2017)

Is there a way to post from instagram to this forum. All my new stuff is going to insta due to the upload ease


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2017)

HTBR said:


> I shot this from outside a shop in Chor Bazaar, Mumbai. In the foreground, you can see some reflection of the glass through which i shot this :smile_NF:



Hey y i cant see ur pic


----------



## nac (Feb 11, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Hey y i cant see ur pic


This is the post in discussion. See if you can see now


HTBR said:


> Retro
> 
> *forum.digit.in/cameras-camcorders/118227-photography-thread-408.html#post2310944


Click the arrow (HTBR's quoted post), it will take you to the post or click the link.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2017)

ooh thats stupid of me  i thought he posted a new pic


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 11, 2017)

Instagram

How do i get this to show up on the forum


----------



## nac (Feb 11, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Instagram
> How do i get this to show up on the forum


I don't know if we can do that. Shoot a message to our mod. 
I signed up, I only see embed code. No BB code, I don't know if there is any embed to bb code converter.

For now, you can try this option
Right click on the image > click view page info > click 'media' tab > right click the image link (you will see many links, select the right one - check the snapshot) > copy that link and paste here in img code

*i.imgur.com/HJNwsFU.png

*ig-s-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/t51.2885-15/e35/16584848_1864826363802319_2281878169738805248_n.jpg?ig_cache_key=MTQ0NTExNDExNDg4MzIzNTMzNA%3D%3D.2


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 12, 2017)

nac said:


> I don't know if we can do that. Shoot a message to our mod.
> I signed up, I only see embed code. No BB code, I don't know if there is any embed to bb code converter.
> 
> For now, you can try this option
> ...


Super cool. Let me check this 

What i was looking for was a way to do this from mobile


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 12, 2017)

Clicked today in Ranthambore Tiger Reserve. Yet again the wild cat eluded me. Have to remain satisfied with this for now

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2398/32817960646_cbaf1c9d48_k.jpgSpotted Deer by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## HTBR (Feb 13, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/6/5621/31066387432_b2c48bc81e_c.jpgThe Curious One by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/725/30784625294_8780105b10_c.jpgRusti by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2693/32877079075_fd7c8546ba_c.jpgSH Figuarts K2SO by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 13, 2017)

HTBR, the first image is amazingly sharp. What lens and camera is this


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> Clicked today in Ranthambore Tiger Reserve. Yet again the wild cat eluded me. Have to remain satisfied with this for now
> 
> *c1.staticflickr.com/3/2398/32817960646_cbaf1c9d48_k.jpgSpotted Deer by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr



Can you send me the RAW file through dropbox?


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 14, 2017)

I know it's a stupid shot but here's a long exposure shot of an airplane in the night.

*i65.tinypic.com/35lt3ra.jpg


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2017)

[MENTION=111848]saikiasunny[/MENTION]

You should try taking that shot from near the landing strip. Will have a nice curve.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 14, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> I know it's a stupid shot but here's a long exposure shot of an airplane in the night.
> 
> *i65.tinypic.com/35lt3ra.jpg


Thats actually pretty cool


----------



## saikiasunny (Feb 15, 2017)

The landing strip is located at a distance from my place. And this shot was not even planned. I was just playing around, and this thing came flying in.

Maybe someday with a plan.

- - - Updated - - -



izzikio_rage said:


> Thats actually pretty cool



Thanks man


----------



## HTBR (Feb 15, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> HTBR, the first image is amazingly sharp. What lens and camera is this



GH4 with the Oly 60mm Macro (@2.8). I just used the adjustment brush(only the Cat) in Camera RAW to pop some details.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 19, 2017)

Pretty cool stuff

- - - Updated - - -

BTW I'm not sure if I shared this set ... I hardly ever upload to flickr anymore. It's mostly instagram, and this place does not let me share insta pictures 

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2684/32604072750_8be563c0e4_c.jpgUrban decay by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/729/31741486833_635ceb6942_c.jpgPutting on a show by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## CRACING (Feb 23, 2017)

*Birds and a cat.*

Hello Friends,

Here are some new photos from me, after picking best shots and processing. The same has been uploaded to my 500px gallery.

This eagle was hunting for food for long time. I took several shots with my AF-S 55-200mm lens and this was best one. Others came out blur and some too far.

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/199846739/m%3D900/88c5b7ac6f18b7b031f62861cc9f915b

This lovely little bird was sitting on the compound and I got opportunity to take the shot.

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/199846897/m%3D900/745f1f46d6e58cbafd2b7aa2b840d6f0


This kitty is the second son of my cat, which looks similar (Here is the picture of his mother). My family members say I have ugly looking cats but it is god's creation. I love them and always looked after them since their birth.

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/199847517/m%3D900/9351b9eaa7ca937ca9e2e4a1493b550f


Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## HTBR (Feb 27, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/765/32315182663_827d785b1a_b.jpgChocos by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2017)

HTBR said:


> Chocos


Lovely shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 10, 2017)

This place seems to be going very quite. Guess a shooting festival like holi is what we need


----------



## Siddhartht (Mar 12, 2017)

Just busy with Master's....it is taxing everything. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/4/3682/32511774034_1fbeb7d20c.jpg_DSC0006_2 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 18, 2017)

Is there a good way to put pics from instagram here... Thats where i post these days


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 22, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/4/3945/33575394725_88a08fd0eb_c.jpgIt's a race whatever way you look at it by Amlan  Mathur, on Flickr


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2017)

This truck looks like a game screenshot...haha


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 24, 2017)

It was amazing fun... Cool event


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 26, 2017)

*i68.tinypic.com/sn1jix.jpg


----------



## HTBR (Mar 26, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/4/3759/33502132722_9259a4e363_c.jpgSH Figuarts Tony Stark by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2946/33660739925_e454de886f_c.jpgTony Stark and Hulkbuster by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2017)

As always, awesome shots. Love the way you light it up


Infact, would love to see the setup pics of this as well


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 5, 2017)

Got my camera back from repair. Not taking it in snow ever again. 

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2838/33715412191_1f2cfef21a.jpg_DSC0005 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 8, 2017)

Took some inspiration from HTBR and tried shooting some old toys. Nowhere near as good. But it's a start

Flick


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 11, 2017)

[MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION], that looks good, but slightly more noisy ? (I personally like the one with cars)

I'm trying a lot with manual adjustments and post processing with RAWs, and the result is something...
*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2886/33878786645_3b0825a0d7.jpg_DSC00051 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2017)

got a cute shot of our procupine toy 

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2910/34044357015_0674b13fab_c.jpgCute Danny by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 15, 2017)

[MENTION=39722]sujoyp[/MENTION], that is a good picture! I like the depth...now only if I had a good/bright prime....
Here is something I tried, and I'm pretty happy with the output, I was literally extending my hand up in the air in the wind, hoping for the autofocus to lock on correctly..couldn't even see the screen. 
*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2918/34053861585_ab42bd7f0b.jpg_DSC0031 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2017)

thanks siddharth ....your pic got beautiful colors


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you. Honestly, the colors are actually due to post processing. I toned down the color saturation a little bit to give it more of a Fuji look.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 17, 2017)

Fuji look... I know a lot of people on insta who have this kind of soft pastel kind of images 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 17, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Fuji look... I know a lot of people on insta who have this kind of soft pastel kind of images
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



The problem with instagram filters is that there is gradual loss of quality and no control. What I use is DXO filmpack (-hates VSCO) in conjunction with Lightroom/Photoshop, it gives me more freedom to play with colors and vignetting. The image in previous post actually used Kodak Kodachrome with a color mask and heavy vignetting. I don't see any point in shooting in RAW unless I can process my vision of the image.  

The biggest effect I think is from vignetting. Specially for macro.. : here


----------



## digibrush (Apr 19, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/kywgNTi.jpg
bought 24mm EFS f-2.8 with Hoya UV, 
Very compact and light with great image quality.


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 19, 2017)

[MENTION=102635]digibrush[/MENTION], that looks rather compact!! Would like to see some images taken with it.


----------



## nac (Apr 19, 2017)

Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=102635]digibrush[/MENTION], that looks rather compact!! Would like to see some images taken with it.


That's the idea of pancake, right?


digibrush said:


> Very compact and light with great image quality.


Post some photos taken with this lens...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2017)

digibrush said:


> *i.imgur.com/kywgNTi.jpg
> bought 24mm EFS f-2.8 with Hoya UV,
> Very compact and light with great image quality.



Great..congrats


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2017)

A short trip in Ireland

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2915/34005568541_d4ec35a09a_b.jpg

*c2.staticflickr.com/4/3956/34095512676_1f54897a8b_b.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2818/33324756713_1e8d40c2ca_b.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2849/34095497926_bd4bd53223_b.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2887/33751146760_4b6e8dd0d6_b.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2829/33293323984_cb2195f47f_b.jpg

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2828/33293302494_881e08f777_b.jpg

*c2.staticflickr.com/4/3943/33296494034_12c00ef2db_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 19, 2017)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] I liked 3rd and 6th ...3rd is beautiful


----------



## Vyom (Apr 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> A short trip in Ireland



All the pics are surreal. Nice dude!
The last one is just awesome!


----------



## nac (Apr 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> A short trip in Ireland


Why smaller Av for landscape? Deeper DoF would be good for landscape.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2017)

nac said:


> Why smaller Av for landscape? Deeper DoF would be good for landscape.



I was using prime lens and ultrawide. My zoom telephoto lens mount is broken. Improvised with what I had.


----------



## nac (Apr 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> I was using prime lens and ultrawide. My zoom telephoto lens mount is broken. Improvised with what I had.


???
Why not stopping down to f/8 or f/11?


----------



## digibrush (Apr 20, 2017)

Siddhartht said:


> [MENTION=102635]digibrush[/MENTION], that looks rather compact!! Would like to see some images taken with it.


Thanks 


nac said:


> That's the idea of pancake, right?
> 
> Post some photos taken with this lens...


Yes, it is pancake. Thanks 



sujoyp said:


> Great..congrats



Thanks 

Few test shots just after purchase...
*i.imgur.com/HJvg4Ev.jpg

*i.imgur.com/aOc3Yx4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DXnmcr8.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 20, 2017)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] the ireland photos are amazing 
 [MENTION=102635]digibrush[/MENTION] that looks like an awesome lens. I have a 28mm f/2.8 and i absolutely love it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## digibrush (Apr 20, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] the ireland photos are amazing
> [MENTION=102635]digibrush[/MENTION] that looks like an awesome lens. I have a 28mm f/2.8 and i absolutely love it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes, very useful focal length.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2945/33874929900_c422be9d18_z.jpgEar ring-Jhumka by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2017)

Nice product pic 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2017)

thanks @amlan ...one thing i saw while shooting today is for using a macro lens at f14 we need very high iso...i got lot of noise due to this


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 26, 2017)

Yup, macro is a killer in the amount of light it needs 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 27, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> thanks @amlan ...one thing i saw while shooting today is for using a macro lens at f14 we need very high iso...i got lot of noise due to this



Maybe it also depends on processing your camera applies (on JPEGs) and the sensor itself? Macro does need a lot of light, that I agree, but it may also depend on the sensor/processor combo. (With NEX-6, I could push to 1600+ easily). 
This is a picture I took just to see if I can handle a prime without stabilization in low light, anndddd, it works quite well (at 1.4, the lens is not that sharp. But I'm not complaining; it allows for a much faster shutter. RAW conversion with corrections). 
*c1.staticflickr.com/3/2879/34101609482_9dc90edf92.jpg_DSC0020_Hello_Nothing_Special by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2017)

Actually I usually take macro with my flash and diffused head...but to get that glow on the earring i was using a mobile led light which was too less for f14..I took that shot in RAW at ISO3200..


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 29, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Actually I usually take macro with my flash and diffused head...but to get that glow on the earring i was using a mobile led light which was too less for f14..I took that shot in RAW at ISO3200..



That actually made me curious. I tried taking this completely not artsy picture of my old watch in a completely dark room, with similar settings like yours just to see how much noisy my camera can get...and it turns out that it can get noisy at 3200...it is not as good as the old NEX-6. 
(RAW to JPEG with no processing whatsoever other than lens correction and exposure increase).


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 29, 2017)

Siddhartht said:


> That actually made me curious. I tried taking this completely not artsy picture of my old watch in a completely dark room, with similar settings like yours just to see how much noisy my camera can get...and it turns out that it can get noisy at 3200...it is not as good as the old NEX-6.
> (RAW to JPEG with no processing whatsoever other than lens correction and exposure increase).
> View attachment 16808


3200 ISO on the NEX6 is usable. [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] what cam are you using in this? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 30, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> 3200 ISO on the NEX6 is usable. [MENTION=3228]siddharth[/MENTION] what cam are you using in this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



I use A6000. I guess they improved the sensor with A6500 for low noise. NEX-6 is one of the better low light performer in 16MP~ class.


----------



## axes2t2 (May 7, 2017)

This is my fav thread...lots of good posts.


----------



## Siddhartht (May 10, 2017)

And one post spring - pre summer pic: [Heavy CA, but don't care]
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4155/33752730803_847bb8b1a6.jpg_DSC0017 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2017)

This looks beautiful

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2017)

Wow, very beautiful shot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (May 11, 2017)

@sujoyp , @izzikio_rage , Thank you! Spring in Stockholm is kind of colorful. Kind of, since it snowed here yesterday, in middle of May.


----------



## sunil.001 (May 13, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Clicked at Safdarjung Tomb, New Delhi with kit lens and Nikon D5200.

Please review


----------



## sujoyp (May 13, 2017)

sunil.001 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Clicked at Safdarjung Tomb, New Delhi with kit lens and Nikon D5200.
> 
> ...


Beautiful click man.

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2017)

HTBR said:


> *c1.staticflickr.com/4/3759/33502132722_9259a4e363_c.jpgSH Figuarts Tony Stark by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr
> 
> *c1.staticflickr.com/3/2946/33660739925_e454de886f_c.jpgTony Stark and Hulkbuster by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


Where do you get these amazing figures from

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (May 15, 2017)

*i.imgur.com/djCSBWP.jpg


*i.imgur.com/QzNbVBO.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 15, 2017)

Wow, those are absolutely amazing bike shots

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## axes2t2 (May 15, 2017)

@kaz

Nice pics


----------



## Siddhartht (May 26, 2017)

Just took out my camera for some spring pictures (I have reworked the colors in both of them):
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4197/34522273010_37233a28d7.jpg_DSC0008 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4269/34777692371_ebdc3637fc.jpg_DSC0030 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## HTBR (May 27, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Where do you get these amazing figures from
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Japan 

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4224/34886250415_e85156e20a_c.jpgTell Me, Do You Bleed? by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4227/34746009812_dee93d59c6_c.jpgThe Dark Knight by Baidujya Saikia, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 27, 2017)

Awesome. Japan? That makes sense, I've never seen stuff this good in india 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2017)

my mahabaleshwar trip

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4203/34971612755_fdafea3e4d_c.jpgElphinstine Point by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4273/34128909734_2bb31a7cd7_c.jpgTable Top by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4271/34971620345_0172a4cee7_c.jpgNeedle head point by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4202/34931317586_3b1a4a0489_c.jpgElphinstine point2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4271/34931319966_ff10d163fb_c.jpgElphinstine point3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4219/34584190360_fc33b3dd8b_c.jpgPratap Gad by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4270/34128931494_e17440a512_c.jpgPratap Gad2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4197/34128936014_5c2e6afb2e_c.jpgPratap Gad3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 29, 2017)

*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4224/34931338786_e168955a1b_c.jpgElephant head by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (May 30, 2017)

@sujoyp Nice location. Nice shots but IQ (aka dull colours?) isn't that good (why such high ISO in day light?), dirty lens, too contrasty for my taste...
BTW, Happy b'day boy


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2017)

Thanks nac...it was day time..full washed out scene..actually we can see some colors with naked eye but even at f14 I was not able to get green look green..but more of gray..I was using under exposure of -1 someplaces

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 30, 2017)

If I dont make it contrasty u will findthe scene washed out

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 31, 2017)

Belated happy birthday Sujoy 

I'm sure this place looks awesome during sunrise or sunset

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2017)

Thanks amlan...you are in pune...go there someday..just 3 hrs..go straight to Elphinstone point and sinhgad fort

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (May 31, 2017)

Hello Sujoyp,

Those are wonderful landscape photos and panoramas. I like the mixture of cloud and sunlight on the hills. Also its good to see you using 17-50mm lens again.

BTW; A belated birthday wish from me that your life will continue to be filled with the happiness you deserve. 

Thanks...
Best Regards


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 1, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Hello Sujoyp,
> 
> Those are wonderful landscape photos and panoramas. I like the mixture of cloud and sunlight on the hills. Also its good to see you using 17-50mm lens again.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for wishes  

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2017)

Finally got my old minolta rokkor 1.4 out for a birthday party today. Still love how this lens renders light bokeh and warm tones 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170604/4ebca9b609265d84bd7b4d6ed7bf5ee6.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks nice but would have difficult to manual focus at party

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally got my old minolta rokkor 1.4 out for a birthday party today. Still love how this lens renders light bokeh and warm tones
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170604/4ebca9b609265d84bd7b4d6ed7bf5ee6.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

I've gotten to a point where I'm now able to manually focus fast enough to get party shots. Plus people now hold still for me since they know the shot will be cool looking


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 6, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally got my old minolta rokkor 1.4 out for a birthday party today. Still love how this lens renders light bokeh and warm tones
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170604/4ebca9b609265d84bd7b4d6ed7bf5ee6.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Looks good. I tried to take pictures at 1.4 from my Sigma, and this were the results (mind the CA though):
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4223/34897961862_7162634380.jpg_DSC0019 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4229/34229663764_f27c53a6a3.jpg_DSC0063 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jun 6, 2017)

Siddhartht said:


> _DSC0063 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr




1st one isn't working for me.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2017)

@siddharth I liked the first one more 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 6, 2017)

You're right the first one is a lot brighter. Also at 1. 4 you have a hair width focal plane, very hard to focus 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Jun 7, 2017)

@nac: see if this link is working : _DSC0019
@sujoyp, @izzikio_rage, I agree, first one is better and most surprisingly, I took that picture without even trying, just dipped the camera and hoped that autofocus would work. To be honest, the colors have been tweaked in camera raw significantly, specially for greens. I have done minimal post processing with the second one though. There is one more problem with first one...1.4 introduces a lot of CA, you can see the purple fringing.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 7, 2017)

Siddharth bit of editing is just a part of photography.. No issues inthat...I dont see any purple borders...stop looking at it at 100% 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 8, 2017)

CA is a pretty easy fix in lightroom. Use that or just live with the fact that amazing images with cheap lenses will have CA 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## babumoshaaye (Jun 23, 2017)

Good to see this thread alive and kicking with brilliant shots. For the next month's issue (July), we are planning on featuring few of you guys in our Community section of Digit magazine. You might have figured by now that we are doing something around "photography" this time and we want to fill the community section with photos from as many forum members as we can.

The ones who are interested do hit me up with the links of your best shots in PM. We can then take it forward on whether we can carry it in the magazine or not, after we've selected your photo. The ones whose photo will be featured in the magazine will be given due credit. If you have any other doubts, you can PM me directly.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2017)

Thats a great news..We will contribute definitely 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 23, 2017)

This is awesome 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## babumoshaaye (Jun 23, 2017)

We'll be closing down entries by tomorrow. Make sure you guys send over your stuff ideally by tonight.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 26, 2017)

Is anyone using this long weekend to travel and shoot? 

Btw one if my insta pics just hit 200+ likes and i have no clue why
Instagram post by Amlan Mathur • Jun 24, 2017 at 4:17pm UTC

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 26, 2017)

I came to Nagpur to shoot sadly mom got hospitalised and I couldnt do much...

Amlan I think that pic is colorful and may be accurately matching with ur subject line..so its working for people.


----------



## nac (Jun 26, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Btw one if my insta pics just hit 200+ likes and i have no clue why
> Instagram post by Amlan Mathur • Jun 24, 2017 at 4:17pm UTC





sujoyp said:


> I came to Nagpur to shoot sadly mom got hospitalised and I couldnt do much...


Wishes for your mom's quick recovery and good health.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks nac

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2017)

Wish her a speedy recovery. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2017)

Here are some shots...although I found that I have misfocus many of them coz I am used to VR in 150-500...next time I will keep it in mind
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4260/35439223171_4577925f89_z.jpgDSC_5063 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4264/35439220391_d17b5c1880_z.jpgDSC_5087 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4278/35439219391_d4c774f229_z.jpgDSC_5132 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4253/35182439750_d53dc41876_z.jpgDSC_5140 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*c1.staticflickr.com/5/4216/35439215481_8238dbd322_z.jpgDSC_5154 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

last 2 shots are uncropped...I shot last one from 3 feet distance ...the focus distance even with TC is very close


----------



## babumoshaaye (Jun 27, 2017)

Nagpur is great for bird photography. You have a good lens, so you should definitely check out Gorewada forest and Ambazari backwaters as they are rich in different species of birds.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2017)

babumoshaaye said:


> Nagpur is great for bird photography. You have a good lens, so you should definitely check out Gorewada forest and Ambazari backwaters as they are rich in different species of birds.


You are right...I started due to all nice birds and jungles around nagpur..but now I live in Mumbai...and shoot only when I go to nagpur or any nice place


----------



## nac (Jun 27, 2017)

^ I don't see any misfocus. Definitely, IQ is better than Sigma.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 27, 2017)

Looks great. 500mm is huge, 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2017)

These are not misfocussed one  ...But from my shots I feel i need to improve handholding technique...many missed opportunity due to lack of VR ..

IQ is very good...loved it


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 27, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Looks great. 500mm is huge,
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


500mm?? mine is now 420mm f5.6 and my 150-500 is gone


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh right, new lens. How is VR causing you to misfocus? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2017)

Actually the lens tripod mount of the lens is very small and difficult to hold..I am feeling pain in wrist..This is causing slight vibration when taking pics..so pics are blurry or out of focus

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been trying some blue light shots using the 50mm. Gives a good contrast to the yellow halogens all around *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170628/1a43fca369a338a3058dd9ee3f500e75.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2017)

@amlan whats blue light shot...are you referring to the late evening sky. how long was this exposure took..is it a long exposure shot?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 28, 2017)

Yup, just after golden hour you have blue hour apparently 

5sec, 50mm, f/8

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2017)

Yaah so my guess was correct... I thought that it looks like 4-5 sec exposure

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## krish_techie (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Thank you all for helping me out in my buying decision.
Uploading a few pics that i shot on canon 80d and did a little bit of editing.
Let me know your thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> Let me know your thoughts or suggestions.


All the three looks underexposed
1st - Too contrasty for my taste 
2nd - 
3rd - Noisy. Is there a tilt or is it the angle?


----------



## krish_techie (Jul 4, 2017)

nac said:


> All the three looks underexposed
> 1st - Too contrasty for my taste
> 2nd -
> 3rd - Noisy. Is there a tilt or is it the angle?



1st pic - I edited it to make the clouds little dramatic. This is the actual pic.
3rd - its the angle ..noisy ... you mean the dust on the table ? It was just the raw pic haven't edited this yet.


----------



## nac (Jul 4, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> It was just the raw pic haven't edited this yet.


That explains the noise.
Upload in flickr and share. That way we get to know the exif info.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 4, 2017)

@ krish_techie I liked 2nd one  try with some colorful subjects in daylight


----------



## krish_techie (Jul 5, 2017)

nac said:


> That explains the noise.
> Upload in flickr and share. That way we get to know the exif info.





sujoyp said:


> @ krish_techie I liked 2nd one  try with some colorful subjects in daylight



Thanks Guys  Will try some more colorful subjects. I Don't have a flickr account will create and update in the flickr thread. 
You can check my instagram account : krishna.chaitanya.m

Quick question : Dont you guys use instagram ? i dont see any thread where instagram id's can be shared. I know that flickr is far better than instagram and you can upload full resolution pics there. But i feel you can have more audience in insta than flickr.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2017)

Nope I dont use instagram...I thought its used for gals to upload there selfies 

I will check the interface today

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> Quick question : Dont you guys use instagram ? i dont see any thread where instagram id's can be shared. I know that flickr is far better than instagram and you can upload full resolution pics there. But i feel you can have more audience in insta than flickr


Amlan using instagram. But instagram strips the exif info. 
You can use your yahoo account to use flickr, don't have to create to new one.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2017)

OMG I am already on instagram and have 72 followers too  I didnt know that...btw I dont see any photography there ..people share there shopping, selfy,shoes, nailpolish, food etc ...


----------



## krish_techie (Jul 5, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> OMG I am already on instagram and have 72 followers too  I didnt know that...btw I dont see any photography there ..people share there shopping, selfy,shoes, nailpolish, food etc ...





nac said:


> Amlan using instagram. But instagram strips the exif info.
> You can use your yahoo account to use flickr, don't have to create to new one.



Nac - Ya i know, I don't have yahoo too  so I'll create a new account and share it on Flickr thread.

Sujoyp - Ya true , but it depends on whom you follow too  . If you ever use instagram checkout these profiles - monsieur_arefin,petermckinnon,iwona.podlasinka


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2017)

I've been using a lot of instagram lately. Even more than flickr and 500px. Mainly because its fast in terms of getting pics up (no groups etc) and gets faster likes/comments. 

You have lots of photographers there. With very high quality and amazing pics. Check out the list of people I'm following. @amlanmathur is my id

Also if you want to get pumped check Adorama TV's through the lens (upto Season 3 was amazing) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2017)

krish_techie said:


> iwona.podlasinka


iwona.podlasinska

Wonderful work by those three.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2017)

hmm but I like flickr more..i dont want my pics scattered in 500px facebook flickr and instagram.. I will share mobile photography in instagram


----------



## nac (Jul 6, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> hmm but I like flickr more..i dont want my pics scattered in 500px facebook flickr and instagram.. I will share mobile photography in instagram


We're old for that, those are for millennial kids


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2017)

Lol yes right nac 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 6, 2017)

Then you need to see these guys 
Eric Ward (@littlecoal) • Instagram photos and videos
Ashish Garg (@_camerawala) • Instagram photos and videos
Mahesh Rakliwdnok (@lensicalmoments) • Instagram photos and videos
ピヨさんeoskissx7愛知 (@debupinoko) • Instagram photos and videos
Diane Black (@db0120) • Instagram photos and videos

Matthew (@cha.siu) • Instagram photos and videos
There are some amazing people on insta. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 6, 2017)

Some pictures I took : (Not sure if I have shared them already)
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4286/34542927744_6c63460256.jpg_DSC0024 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4269/35219053032_f2760cc8a3.jpgReflections by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4213/35219060192_3215f600a9.jpgThreads and webs by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 6, 2017)

wow siddharth ..1st and 3rd is super


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 7, 2017)

What lens is this one? And where are you getting them? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 7, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> What lens is this one? And where are you getting them?


Exif info are intact, Amlan.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 8, 2017)

Sigma 30mm 1.4 
Wow

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 8, 2017)

The new digit is out. Hope we're not the ones who killed photography 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170708/5a9b5011263f02c29991704fbfd0b9c8.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 8, 2017)

Yaah yesterday I noticed that digit is out...will get one and see whose pic are printed and which one 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Jul 8, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> wow siddharth ..1st and 3rd is super


Thanks! 
@izzikio_rage , I have started to use that Sigma as my primary lens, and as for where I'm getting them ? It's a shop in Stockholm. That lens was one of the cheapest 3rd party native prime available for APS-C E mount. Autofocus is quite good too. For taking the third one, I had to raise my hand and just trusted the autofocus to do it's trick. Can't get that from manual lens.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2017)

Someone please post a pic of what all photographers got featured. I'm still looking for where i can get the current copy of digit.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2017)

I saw them..urs is temple silhouette and nac has black n white landscape

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 11, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> I saw them..urs is temple silhouette and nac has black n white landscape


Black and white landscape?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 11, 2017)

Photo of the page? Till i get the magazine


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok I will upload

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 22, 2017)

Spent the morning trying to get some good macro shots. Posting the first few i pulled out 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170722/63c0b6f89c9e35ff609633a6585b5778.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170722/5a59455f4e5ac9317fdfa6170c173d3c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 29, 2017)

I took this waterfall at lavasa
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4298/36076385132_eb35acbef4_z.jpgfall1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 4, 2017)

I think this is the first time I am sharing a people portraiture.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4418/36225873611_c961d0a628_b.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 4, 2017)

Wow nac the backlightning is superb...good shot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 4, 2017)

Nac that is a very beautiful shot... Love the lighting


----------



## nac (Aug 5, 2017)

Have been longing to try something like this for a very long time and finally got an opportunity.  Here it is for your C&C.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4411/36215513952_664c3f6296_b.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2017)

Very cool shot nac. 

A few more shots with that same robo*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170806/edcae4b6e5098832e848cb81fd988af4.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 6, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> A few more shots with that same robo


Looks similar to the last one. Any other attempts in different backdrop?


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 7, 2017)

One from my recent visit to Leh

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4364/36025102090_a7ed8b7727_k.jpgScenic Leh by Tapash Goswami, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2017)

nomad47 said:


> One from my recent visit to Leh


Nice attempt. But it's underexposed.

Increasing exposure significantly improves the image and you can do lot more if you're interested.


Spoiler: +1.2EV


----------



## nac (Aug 7, 2017)

Last from that shoot. One of the candid clicks.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4370/36254464782_3e423dd3c2_b.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 7, 2017)

nac said:


> Nice attempt. But it's underexposed.
> 
> Increasing exposure significantly improves the image and you can do lot more if you're interested.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I was trying to avoid the orangish tint on the hills


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2017)

@nomad47 nice image but seriously underexposed..try other tricks if not directly increasing the exposure...try increasing shadows,blacks,highlights  some combination will work


----------



## nac (Aug 8, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @nomad47 nice image but seriously underexposed..try other tricks if not directly increasing the exposure...try increasing shadows,blacks,highlights  some combination will work


I guess he's starting to learn to process the image. As he said, he tried to reduce the orange tone from the mountain and he reduced exposure for that in post (I hope it wasn't underexposed originally).
@nomad47 , Instead of underexposing, reduce saturation (selectively)


Spoiler: Processed


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 8, 2017)

I will try a different approach in processing. Will post the results at night. I will split the colors while maintaining exposure. I have quite a few such long exposure shots this time. Will play around

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 9, 2017)

You might want to reduce the temperature. That will give it a good blueish overtone


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 13, 2017)

nac said:


> I think this is the first time I am sharing a people portraiture.



It is a good one! But remember one thing, always make sure that arms are either completely in frame or one half of the arm is in frame, otherwise it gives impression of incompleteness in the picture. 
I should start sharing my portrait work too, which is stored on a completely different profile.


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2017)

Pics from last weekend ride to Avalabetta Hill.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4408/36546900625_56d6ebd91b_c.jpgThirsty Monkey

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4364/36500500386_293c97b909_c.jpgLake

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4427/36546899535_d598479eb5_c.jpgClouds

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4387/36500497006_f4491fd1d7_c.jpgCliff

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4342/36409493551_ec9f7c13e3_c.jpgHill

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4390/36379123832_e5ac099fa1_c.jpgStones

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4348/36500502276_c2c7ee4c41_c.jpgBiker


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2017)

I liked the stones pic the most.. Its nice.. 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 14, 2017)

Ksz, thats a good set of pics. 

@siddharth do share portraits, I'm trying to learn that as well. Need tons of advise before they are postable


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2017)

kaz said:


> Pics from last weekend ride to Avalabetta Hill.


Don't like the processing.
Still shooting in Auto mode?


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 14, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Ksz, thats a good set of pics.
> 
> @siddharth do share portraits, I'm trying to learn that as well. Need tons of advise before they are postable



Will do! I actually have to ask permission before I post them, just for courtesy.


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2017)

nac said:


> Don't like the processing.
> Still shooting in Auto mode?


 No  Never 
The sky was dull so I used a graduated filter to bump up the saturation and other settings in Lightroom


----------



## nac (Aug 14, 2017)

kaz said:


> No  Never
> The sky was dull so I used a graduated filter to bump up the saturation and other settings in Lightroom


Exif shows that it was shot in Auto mode, so asked.


----------



## kaz (Aug 14, 2017)

nac said:


> Exif shows that it was shot in Auto mode, so asked.



Don't know why it always shows Auto


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2017)

@kaz  i thought exif dont lie


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> @kaz  i thought exif dont lie


 I need to upload on some other site from next time


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2017)

Download this and see what Windows property shows:
DSC_7466.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2017)

kaz said:


> Download this and see what Windows property shows:
> DSC_7466.jpg


Shutter priority

Flickr reading exif wrong?


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2017)

nac said:


> Shutter priority
> 
> Flickr reading exif wrong?



Yes, from last few uploads I'm observing that.


----------



## nac (Aug 15, 2017)

kaz said:


> Yes, from last few uploads I'm observing that.


Checked mine. Yeah, it's showing auto. I think for manual it's showing correct, but for other modes it's Auto (though not sure).

In fact, windows and adobe don't show the modes even for my original jpeg files let alone processed files. But image browser (Canon software) shows the mode correctly. CHDK hack RAW files developed jpeg files have those information available for windows and adobe. This is only for my camera SX130. For other cameras like your's, windows and adobe shows the info.

Checked couple of Sujoy's, it's showing Auto too  Hope he didn't shot them in Auto  ('Cherry close' and 'Snax time').


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2017)

Hehehe oh really...I shot mostly in aperture priority... Maybe flicker is wrong 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2017)

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4384/36667658175_24984cd3d1.jpgReflections by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


Tomorrow going for trekking, hoping to get some insects


----------



## Siddhartht (Aug 21, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4384/36667658175_24984cd3d1.jpgReflections by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Tomorrow going for trekking, hoping to get some insects



Great picture!
I cannot find time for photography, but this are some pictures I took recently(decided to use auto, can't be bothered with manual. Also, no lens correction applied):
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4343/36315577820_3f6ec85cf9.jpg_DSC0022 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4356/36541259992_d6b53d8a05.jpgThinking by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Aug 21, 2017)

Sujoy, Expecting something better from you.

Siddharth, Flower shot is not sharp, like the b&w one.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 21, 2017)

@nac will try 

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 27, 2017)

So fog + BW is amazing fun. Plus if you shoot in RAW its amazing how much detail you can get even from the under/over exposed stuff *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170827/ecbd220490ea8cc2b090f1119eed51f8.jpg


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2017)

Ganpati bappa moriya..nac focus on 3 Rd seems incorrect

Sent from my E5563 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Aug 28, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> Ganpati bappa moriya..nac focus on 3 Rd seems incorrect


Yeah, noticed that. Generally, I delete miss-focused shots. But this kinda looks okay, so I am keeping it.


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 3, 2017)

nac said:


> Sujoy, Expecting something better from you.
> 
> Siddharth, Flower shot is not sharp, like the b&w one.


Thank you! Here is another random click (I usually use these type of pictures as my wallpapers - the reason I jumped into photography):
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4392/36989714475_493a042024.jpg_DSC0004 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 12, 2017)

Check out this amazing time-lapse. This is the sort of stuff that makes photography so amazing to me


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2017)

some smoke shots I took for timepass as it was raining outside..I am not sure what new I can do in this 

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4340/37262680305_08cecc85e2.jpgSmokeing1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4360/36864474500_a7630e9e81.jpgSmoking 3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4372/36864473890_be22e781c6.jpgSmoking2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4350/37262681425_ae924c4300.jpgSmoking S by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Sep 16, 2017)

@sujoyp Impressive 

Colour, sharpness, IQ all are much better than the last smoke series you did sometime back.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2017)

nac said:


> @sujoyp Impressive
> 
> Colour, sharpness, IQ all are much better than the last smoke series you did sometime back.


Thanks @nac  i used those thick incense stick for this one..and i found 35mm could focus on it easily without a problem..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 17, 2017)

Try adding in elements, like a toy volcano or plane. It might mot allow you to color it later, but it'll be fun.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Try adding in elements, like a toy volcano or plane. It might mot allow you to color it later, but it'll be fun.


hmm good idea amlan...If i select a bright car or object then I can color it...let me see


----------



## nac (Sep 20, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Check out this amazing time-lapse. This is the sort of stuff that makes photography so amazing to me


Finally, watched the video. It's wonderful. 
I had a chat with a guy who works in ship once sometime back about shooting milkyway from ship. He said it's not possible to shoot long exposure as it's not possible to keep the camera steady for long. But in this video it seems like the photographer managed to shoot long exposure without any shake. He mentioned 80000 "photos", so it's not a video and assuming those milkyway shots are not shot @ 1/60th or faster.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 30, 2017)

some Kaas valley shots

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4429/37411013631_3080ce4a6c_z.jpgKaas flower2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4357/23558614548_2db9c1a95b_z.jpgKaas flower1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4351/37153582340_3ffb08be1d_z.jpgKaas3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4512/36701397824_6fb66f2fd3_z.jpgKaas 4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4496/37363286626_efd81c0662_z.jpgKaas5 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Siddhartht (Sep 30, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> some Kaas valley shots
> 
> Kaas flower2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Those a re some pretty clicks! And awesome colors too! 

It's autumn here, meaning beautiful shades of tree and some dark gloomy clicks:
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4385/37413201401_8b83db86b5.jpgAutumn by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 30, 2017)

With the diwali Dussera, durga puja month I'm guessing all of you are shooting some awesome shots. Post them here as well


----------



## CRACING (Oct 1, 2017)

Ok, here are the photos I have taken with my new Nikon D5300 camera.


*farm5.staticflickr.com/4340/37169705910_513fd873cb_c.jpg

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4465/37169698310_8051dfcd23_c.jpg

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4450/37169701310_ac00c6545d_c.jpg

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4473/36717118684_d4faf319db_c.jpg

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4371/36717123604_0a0711ae59_c.jpg

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4418/23574873218_73d13af616_c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 1, 2017)

good try @CRACING  ...you may need a longer lens to reduce cropping.


----------



## CRACING (Oct 1, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> good try @CRACING  ...you may need a longer lens to reduce cropping.


Yep but anything more then 300mm are expensive and heavy. I don't think its possible for me to use or afford so will stick with 300mm for now.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 2, 2017)

@CRACING In any case the quality of shots are good. keep shooting


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> some Kaas valley shots


Nice and colourful.


----------



## nac (Oct 3, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Ok, here are the photos I have taken with my new Nikon D5300 camera.


Yeah, it's sharp. Other than AF noise, do you find anything significantly better than 55-200?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 3, 2017)

Cool shots


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 7, 2017)

CRACING said:


> Ok, here are the photos I have taken with my new Nikon D5300 camera.



Nice clicks! I don't know much about anything above 180mm+, so I cannot comment on pictures subjectively, but they all look nice to me.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2017)

Nice pics everyone. Nice smoke shots sujoy.

*preview.ibb.co/eA3Zyw/IMG_1588.jpg
Lonavla. There was slight rain. More photos will upload later.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 12, 2017)

thanks @quan chi ...did you shoot your pic with mobile ? scenery is good but quality is poor


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2017)

^^No sujoy that was a camera shot below is the mobile shot. Actually I did something very stupid. There was low light & I put the camera on vivid option also it was zoomed a little bit thus after PP the pictures became a bit washed or blurry.

*preview.ibb.co/dGpwTw/WP_20171009_11_39_22_Panorama_tonemapped.jpg

more images to follow.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 12, 2017)

The area was slightly covered in mist.The images are not that good. Below 1st camera & 2nd mobile image. click on them.
*preview.ibb.co/mrm2kb/WP_20171009_11_29_15_Panorama.jpg
*preview.ibb.co/ch6A5b/IMG_1625.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 13, 2017)

quan chi said:


> The area was slightly covered in mist.The images are not that good. Below 1st camera & 2nd mobile image. click on them.
> *preview.ibb.co/mrm2kb/WP_20171009_11_29_15_Panorama.jpg
> *preview.ibb.co/ch6A5b/IMG_1625.jpg



Nice pictures! To remove mist, you can use the dehazing feature in Photoshop.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 13, 2017)

^^Thank you. The problem is quality of the pics are not very good. Below Image is dehazed. Its a cropped mobile pic. If anyone can do better PP in the below pic then he/she is welcome to do so. Also please do tell me how you did it.

*preview.ibb.co/kx1Wdw/WP_20171009_014.jpg

B&W shot
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4490/37410735710_2a362b19bb_z.jpgWP6 by Click picture, on Flickr


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Oct 14, 2017)

quan chi said:


> Lonavla. There was slight rain. More photos will upload later.



I been there recently.  Here is a similar looking photo from around.

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/231749721/m%3D900/v2?user_id=4745128&webp=true&sig=45fd1b084a29c3f61f253924d321b3bd047ee9a16213e1dfa785dbbe89a2615f



Siddhartht said:


> Nice pictures! To remove mist, you can use the dehazing feature in Photoshop.



I can't find it.   Does it work on RAW only?


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2017)

^^Nice. it seems the weather was somewhat clear when you had visited.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 15, 2017)

Another one of my experimental shots (mobile).
*preview.ibb.co/g3oggR/WP_20171014_16_18_12_Pro.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Oct 15, 2017)

@Gen.Libeb, it is a feature in adobe camera raw, so probably RAW only.
@quan chi, that is some heavy image compression going on there.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 21, 2017)

Tried something new. Cinemagraphs, its like a mix of photo with some elements moving and the rest still.

Instagram post by Amlan Mathur • Oct 21, 2017 at 11:21am UTC

Not sure how to post stuff from insta here


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2017)

Some pics I shot this tour to nagpur..sadly my lappy has some issue and I could not edit them much

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4477/37142993014_363bd6674e.jpgBee-eater by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4448/37142994464_f58117bf01.jpgBeaeater1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr*farm5.staticflickr.com/4498/37142997354_e9cae950e3.jpgOwl1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4494/37143002714_04ea621a96.jpgParrot by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

I got a good shot of bee eater catching a bee..but a stick came in between


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 22, 2017)

Super shots, love the bokeh in the first one specially. Is this with the new lens?


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 22, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> Super shots, love the bokeh in the first one specially. Is this with the new lens?


Thanks amlan..yes these r taken with nikon 300mm prime with tc

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 7, 2017)

One from Leh

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4459/37532082254_438c12e2ca_h.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2017)

wow thats nice..beautiful


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2017)

Nomad, that is a beautiful pic. Did you use an ND filter to get the long exposure?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 8, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> wow thats nice..beautiful


Thank you 



izzikio_rage said:


> Nomad, that is a beautiful pic. Did you use an ND filter to get the long exposure?


Thank you  . I used a ND10 coupled with ND8.


----------



## HTBR (Nov 12, 2017)

Long time no see guys *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171112/b45d01de1d43766a0a4efff5891ee205.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171112/c8382931ca3dec4f5f6af9be8e32d591.jpg

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2017)

HTBR said:


> Long time no see guys *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171112/b45d01de1d43766a0a4efff5891ee205.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171112/c8382931ca3dec4f5f6af9be8e32d591.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


2nd one is very realistic 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 13, 2017)

Amazing, you're getting better and better at shooting this


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 13, 2017)

HTBR said:


> Long time no see guys *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171112/b45d01de1d43766a0a4efff5891ee205.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171112/c8382931ca3dec4f5f6af9be8e32d591.jpg
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


How did you get Will Smith to model for you?? 

Amazing shots.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HTBR (Nov 16, 2017)

sujoyp said:


> 2nd one is very realistic
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk





izzikio_rage said:


> Amazing, you're getting better and better at shooting this





nomad47 said:


> How did you get Will Smith to model for you??
> 
> Amazing shots.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Haha Thanks Guys  You guys will probably freak out when you see this figure in hand. They used face printing technology instead of the traditional hand paint.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 28, 2017)

This thread seems to be a little too quite. Guess we've all gotten super busy with life. I'm hardly  getting a chance to  learn new editing tricks or photo methods. Lets atleast share what we're upto. Maybe it'll build the enthusiasm

For me
1. Looking for a good ND filter to try long exposure in the day
2. Need to try my old helios 44-2 lens again
3. Need to do cinemagraphs (moving photos thing)

Some shots from my last trip*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171128/f4231c3d539d63bd086dc36c36bbaf84.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171128/71f5d27f70766bcc5a9b4e7877aa2452.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 28, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> This thread seems to be a little too quite. Guess we've all gotten super busy with life. I'm hardly  getting a chance to  learn new editing tricks or photo methods. Lets atleast share what we're upto. Maybe it'll build the enthusiasm
> 
> For me
> 1. Looking for a good ND filter to try long exposure in the day
> ...


Amlan 2nd one is pro like...
I went to goa but didnt shoot much..and enjoyed a lot ...
Will see if there is anything i can share.
But since its winter now its time to shoot

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## coolchop (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi guys, it's like homecoming, I'm back on this thread after a gap of almost 8 years. Last time I was here I got the help in deciding to buy a decent point n shoot, which was made easier with the help of members of this group and I bought canon sx 120IS, which still stands tall and capture decent images. With time, it has started to show its age and now takes considerable time to capture shots and the image processing time has also increased. Now, I'm planning to buy another P&S with upgraded hardware. I'm looking for a P&S with a good amount of zoom, fast shutter, very less wait/processing time between two shots and obviously good image quality...  with a budget of 15k-25k. Please share your inputs. Thanks!


----------



## nac (Dec 5, 2017)

coolchop said:


> Hi guys, it's like homecoming, I'm back on this thread after a gap of almost 8 years. Last time I was here I got the help in deciding to buy a decent point n shoot, which was made easier with the help of members of this group and I bought canon sx 120IS, which still stands tall and capture decent images. With time, it has started to show its age and now takes considerable time to capture shots and the image processing time has also increased. Now, I'm planning to buy another P&S with upgraded hardware. I'm looking for a P&S with a good amount of zoom, fast shutter, very less wait/processing time between two shots and obviously good image quality...  with a budget of 15k-25k. Please share your inputs. Thanks!


Welcome back.
Not many cameras are being launched lately. You don't have as many choice as you had 8 yrs back.
If bulky is fine, Nikon B700. If not, Nikon A900 or Sony HX90V. All cost about the same.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2017)

izzikio_rage said:


> This thread seems to be a little too quite. Guess we've all gotten super busy with life. I'm hardly  getting a chance to  learn new editing tricks or photo methods. Lets atleast share what we're upto. Maybe it'll build the enthusiasm
> 
> For me
> 1. Looking for a good ND filter to try long exposure in the day
> ...


The last shot is awesome! But the quality is not that good. If it was a bit more sharp and clear without any noises then it would have been great.


----------



## coolchop (Dec 9, 2017)

nac said:


> Welcome back.
> Not many cameras are being launched lately. You don't have as many choice as you had 8 yrs back.
> If bulky is fine, Nikon B700. If not, Nikon A900 or Sony HX90V. All cost about the same.


Got a relative in canada, planning to buy Panasonic Lumix FZ80. Best part is, festive sales are round the corner there.


----------



## nac (Dec 10, 2017)

coolchop said:


> Got a relative in canada, planning to buy Panasonic Lumix FZ80. Best part is, festive sales are round the corner there.


You won't get India warranty. If  it's alright for you, go ahead and buy.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 3, 2018)

A very happy new year everyone.

Zoom users suggest if i should get a manual focus 75-300 4.5-5.6 lens or an automatic sony 55-200 4.5-6.5 lens. I already have a manual 70-210 4.5 lens. The sony lens 55-200 is almost 3x more expensive, will have to save for some months to buy it 


 *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180103/91f6896e7b21de2794f586e8357d7f38.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2018)

HI Amlan,
 manual focus 75-300 4.5-5.6 lens and manual 70-210 4.5 lens have too much overlapping...also it seems inferior to your existing one.

automatic sony 55-200 4.5-6.5 lens will give you AF ..is it VR/OS/HSM/IS  maybe it will be lighter in weight too .


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes the sony one has image stabilization. The catch is that it'll cost me almost 3X (17k types) so will take some months to buy it


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Yes the sony one has image stabilization. The catch is that it'll cost me almost 3X (17k types) so will take some months to buy it


Why not get something which has reach till 300mm and has vr..it will be best for u

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 3, 2018)

That becomes almost insanely expensive. Hence the choice between these two


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2018)

some pics

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4680/25602979828_2ba9acbb9e_z.jpgGreen bee eater1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4601/38764419334_ceeabb53d3_z.jpgGreen Bee eater2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4599/38764421174_bbf14c09a2_z.jpgOwl by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4725/38764425834_9b958409d4_z.jpgPair of Owl by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4686/27695659049_db8be031dc_z.jpgBird1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 3, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Green bee eater1


Lovely click  Love this one


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 3, 2018)

nac said:


> Lovely click  Love this one


Thanks nac..

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 3, 2018)

Lovely shots


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 4, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Lovely shots


Thanks Amlan...

I am really loosing artistic touch...these shots are mere point and shoot ... I want to be back in Photography


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 5, 2018)

Those are some nice pictures sujoyp! 
So I switched to new gear and here is a picture I took. [Hint - look at the exif to find out my new default focal length]
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4598/25650074528_036d63ddd3_n.jpgUntitled by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jan 6, 2018)

Siddhartht said:


> So I switched to new gear and here is a picture I took.


 Impressive


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 6, 2018)

Siddhartht said:


> Those are some nice pictures sujoyp!
> So I switched to new gear and here is a picture I took. [Hint - look at the exif to find out my new default focal length]
> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4598/25650074528_036d63ddd3_n.jpgUntitled by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


One more sony guy shifts to a fast prime


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 6, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> One more sony guy shifts to a fast prime



I used a fast prime before too (Sigma 30mm/1.4)! Now I switched to fast prime and full frame


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2018)

@Siddhartht, took a little inspiration from you and shot some toys. Got the light and setting right, need to take more dramatic light like you. Do advise

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180107/75e5ee298f7408f1a0965688cb43d9ed.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 7, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Siddhartht, took a little inspiration from you and shot some toys. Got the light and setting right, need to take more dramatic light like you. Do advise
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180107/75e5ee298f7408f1a0965688cb43d9ed.jpg


Amlan the sword is outof focus..umm not working for me

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 7, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> @Siddhartht, took a little inspiration from you and shot some toys. Got the light and setting right, need to take more dramatic light like you. Do advise
> 
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180107/75e5ee298f7408f1a0965688cb43d9ed.jpg



@izzikio_rage, I'm pretty sure you meant @HTBR, because I really don't work with models or figures. If I have to say anything, go for dramatic tilt and skew the angles so the face and DOF align with the sword.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2018)

@HTBR right, thats who's images i was thinking 

@Siddhartht will give the sword another try. I'm sure i can get it in focus


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 8, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/QBDOhzV.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 13, 2018)

That's a nice one @6x6, what place is that ?

Here are some more pictures I took...for me the biggest difference compared to A6000 is the uncompressed raws...I can really push shadows in post.
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4724/27820865999_f20998d4a9_n.jpg_DSC0093 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4745/24730373887_17acd72c6e_n.jpgWaiting by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 13, 2018)

Siddhartht said:


> That's a nice one @6x6, what place is that ?



Thanks, that is Kullu in Himachal Pradesh.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2018)

Siddhartht said:


> That's a nice one @6x6, what place is that ?
> 
> Here are some more pictures I took...for me the biggest difference compared to A6000 is the uncompressed raws...I can really push shadows in post.
> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4724/27820865999_f20998d4a9_n.jpg_DSC0093 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4745/24730373887_17acd72c6e_n.jpgWaiting by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


You'll find a huge difference if you do milky way shots. It's amazing much the camera captures with a fast lens. Also true for handheld twilight shots


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 13, 2018)

Siddhartht said:


> That's a nice one @6x6, what place is that ?
> 
> Here are some more pictures I took...for me the biggest difference compared to A6000 is the uncompressed raws...I can really push shadows in post.
> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4724/27820865999_f20998d4a9_n.jpg_DSC0093 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
> *farm5.staticflickr.com/4745/24730373887_17acd72c6e_n.jpgWaiting by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


1st one lens effect is superb

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2018)

Some pics
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4761/24874201347_e61c77a15b_z.jpgDSC_60651 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4676/39743430521_4bf54099e2_z.jpgDSC_60391 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4697/24874218627_abd5b22cfe_z.jpgDSC_59861 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 19, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/t0S4kMM.jpg 

*i.imgur.com/YIwIPsO.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 20, 2018)

The houseboat pic is amazing. Where did you shoot this?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> The houseboat pic is amazing. Where did you shoot this?


Yes agree with amlan..houseboat pic is great..seems kerela trip

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 20, 2018)

I've been slowly going through the photos from Makar Sankranti. Found some ones that i really liked. The new lens seems pretty good, its just crazy heavy and no stabilization or auto focus means that everything is upto me when i shoot (which means i bumped up the ISO a lot) 

Samples *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/0807e81fede776364821bd85ecd7b773.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/74e5d8aedd516d47ddac59e189cdadb2.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/6f4086a78a438cabc2694c9e1da6190f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've been slowly going through the photos from Makar Sankranti. Found some ones that i really liked. The new lens seems pretty good, its just crazy heavy and no stabilization or auto focus means that everything is upto me when i shoot (which means i bumped up the ISO a lot)
> 
> Samples *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/0807e81fede776364821bd85ecd7b773.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/74e5d8aedd516d47ddac59e189cdadb2.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/6f4086a78a438cabc2694c9e1da6190f.jpg


2nd and 3rd are nicely composed.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 20, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> The houseboat pic is amazing. Where did you shoot this?



It is Alleppy in Kerla


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> I've been slowly going through the photos from Makar Sankranti.
> Samples *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180120/0807e81fede776364821bd85ecd7b773.jpg




Why are there so many fireworks at the same time for Makar Sankranti ?


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 21, 2018)

@izzikio_rage, I'm really not into astrophotography and 85mm is not really a nice focal length if I want to capture Stockholm in perspective. At any rate, it is always cloudy here in winter, so clear sky with stars is a luxury.  
@sujoyp, 85/1.8 is really difficult when it comes to depth of field slice...I just trust the aging autofocus of A7ii to lock on stuff. I have some portraits of my friends where it did good with eye-af; I will upload them after asking my friends.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2018)

Then you might want to find other ways to utilize the crazy light gathering capabilities of the high ISO full frame and the fast lens. Night shots at the jetty? I'm sure the boats are lit up. Street photography at night


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 21, 2018)

Gen.Libeb said:


> Why are there so many fireworks at the same time for Makar Sankranti ?


Jaipur city is a little crazy about makar sankranti. Dusk on the day is filled with sky lanterns (the long lines in the shot) and fireworks


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 21, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Then you might want to find other ways to utilize the crazy light gathering capabilities of the high ISO full frame and the fast lens. Night shots at the jetty? I'm sure the boats are lit up. Street photography at night


Not actually. The only reason I use 1.8 is depth of field for portraits, in fact I mostly work at 100 ISO anyways. One more thing to consider is that A7ii has a traditional CMOS sensor, whereas A7Rii/iii have BSI sensor, which is more optimized for low light photography. And I would say, going from APS-C to Full frame is nothing phenomenal; it all comes down to the photographer than the camera - and to some extent, the lens. I'm quite happy with the bokeh this lens has:
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4621/39109857764_f1433ebb42_n.jpg_DSC0255 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 26, 2018)

The bokeh is pretty cool.

I would love to get a full frame just to get the following type of images with zero noise. This is at f/4.5 at some 100mm 

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180126/d5173b0f97a77c4601e64532fad74146.jpg


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 30, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> The bokeh is pretty cool.
> 
> I would love to get a full frame just to get the following type of images with zero noise. This is at f/4.5 at some 100mm



Well, then you would need to buy an expensive full frame like A7Sii or A7rii, because A7ii has similar noise characteristics as A6000 (probably because of same sensor tech).


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2018)

With great camera comes equally expensive lenses - said someone once  

Full frame is really cheap to get if bought used...a superb 5DMK2 can be bought for as low as 50k ..but the lenses are just too costly .
maybe it can be compensated with old lenses.


----------



## CRACING (Jan 31, 2018)

Lunar Eclipse, taken from my house terrace. It was difficult to get sharp moon. Phase detection is somewhat accurate but contrast-detection in live view keeps hunting. Manual focusing takes more time and patience. Taken on Nikon D5300,  AF-P 70-300mm Lens, Tripod and Remote.

*i.imgur.com/iIE46Og.jpg
Aperture: f/6.3 | Shutter Speed: 1 Sec | ISO: 400

*i.imgur.com/jaagbiO.jpg
Aperture: f/6.3 | Shutter Speed: 2 Sec | ISO: 400

*i.imgur.com/fuTl3mp.jpg
Aperture: f/6.3 | Shutter Speed: 1/2 Sec | ISO: 400

*i.imgur.com/WYvFWK3.jpg
Aperture: f/6.3 | Shutter Speed: 1/320 Sec | ISO: 500


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 31, 2018)

Good amlan.. i could see it in mumbai...went to roof but found nothing.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4651/25136329707_55f0e2fa46_z.jpgDue Beach by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4770/25136329527_3b44d3f194_z.jpgSunset by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4768/25136328647_fe7bea0066_z.jpgLion by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4662/39975483922_ca5d755865_z.jpgFox2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4672/39297622434_5625531e8a_z.jpgLeopard2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4769/39975480262_5048498286_z.jpgLeopard1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 1, 2018)

I didn't see it either, cracking did.

I did get a late shot in with the new lens

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180201/9abad820e67d43434ddc58bce4345623.jpg


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> I would love to get a full frame just to get the following type of images with zero noise. This is at f/4.5 at some 100mm


You generally tend to shoot or at least the ones you post here are high ISO photographs aka low light photographs. I don't think FF is maaaaassively better in low light. May be a couple of stops better not more.


CRACING said:


> Lunar Eclipse, taken from my house terrace. It was difficult to get sharp moon. Phase detection is somewhat accurate but contrast-detection in live view keeps hunting. Manual focusing takes more time and patience.


Setting at infinity or back off a little bit after setting at infinity should do. I don't know why it was tough for you.


sujoyp said:


> Flickr


The last two don't have much contrast despite shooting with the same lens. Is it the way the light? Kinda hazy. I was thinking "did he shot those two with his Sigma?"


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 1, 2018)

nac said:


> You generally tend to shoot or at least the ones you post here are high ISO photographs aka low light photographs. I don't think FF is maaaaassively better in low light. May be a couple of stops better not more.
> 
> Setting at infinity or back off a little bit after setting at infinity should do. I don't know why it was tough for you.
> 
> The last two don't have much contrast despite shooting with the same lens. Is it the way the light? Kinda hazy. I was thinking "did he shot those two with his Sigma?"


No no it was due to afternoon bright light..also i was not using lens cover..coz no room in the bus..maybe thats the eeason2

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2018)

Missed the wildlife shots Sujoy. Great ones

I shoot a lot of low light shots, hence many of them come out at ISO 3200 types. The sony nex6 is pretty good at it, but from what people tell me full frames are amazing


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 3, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Missed the wildlife shots Sujoy. Great ones
> 
> I shoot a lot of low light shots, hence many of them come out at ISO 3200 types. The sony nex6 is pretty good at it, but from what people tell me full frames are amazing


Thanks amlan.
Yes for shooting low light nothing compares to full frame + prime lens

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRACING (Feb 3, 2018)

nac said:


> Setting at infinity or back off a little bit after setting at infinity should do. I don't know why it was tough for you.



Even I don't know what happened that day but it happened quickly. All the neighbors had come on my house terrace to see the moon and were chitchatting. I was so confused. 

The blue Moon is too dark to focus properly and city dust pollution makes the visibility worst. I guess either slow shutter speed caused the blur (even though I have used sturdy tripod and remote) or the wind.

On normal moon phases, I have taken near sharp photos using AF and handheld.

*i.imgur.com/8Zi97PV.jpg
Aperture: f/6.3 | Shutter Speed: 1/500 Sec | ISO: 1600

*i.imgur.com/yFZYxmk.jpg
Aperture: f/6.3 | Shutter Speed: 1/500 Sec | ISO: 400


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 4, 2018)

@CRACING good efforts...in any case its only you among us who was able to shoot blue moon


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2018)

My Prewedding shoot test shoot. Will remove the pic after a week 

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4714/26225286168_66dbf455b5_c.jpgTrail shoot by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks cool, next time if you get a chance do an early morning shoot. The golden hour is amazing


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 5, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Looks cool, next time if you get a chance do an early morning shoot. The golden hour is amazing


Yes on 24 we have final shoot..we are going vasai fort 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome, check out google for pre wedding shoot poses, ideas and props. Carry stuff to make it look more fun (guitar, rings, card, chalk boards)

Some suggestions off the net. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/37bb4d48824c10bee1cb8c571531d7ce.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/03f45a7b0e1f2aeaf526754b0f42862f.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/2a3d3af92e7b02f9920ed27e10d77ec7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/f9e9b59bd6baaf057ca02e426d29a8bb.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/3825a3ff7d94dfd7c0a49eaa22c793c5.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/f7f3ad04a0bf4d925e52be5d7a43aba2.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 7, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Awesome, check out google for pre wedding shoot poses, ideas and props. Carry stuff to make it look more fun (guitar, rings, card, chalk boards)
> 
> Some suggestions off the net. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/37bb4d48824c10bee1cb8c571531d7ce.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/03f45a7b0e1f2aeaf526754b0f42862f.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/2a3d3af92e7b02f9920ed27e10d77ec7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/f9e9b59bd6baaf057ca02e426d29a8bb.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/3825a3ff7d94dfd7c0a49eaa22c793c5.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180207/f7f3ad04a0bf4d925e52be5d7a43aba2.jpg


Yaah my friend is already getting many things.lets see

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm quite out of loop with forum, thesis and stuff. Oh, and some random pictures of stockholm here and there with a 85mm lens.

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4610/39518566344_78b260a523_n.jpg_DSC0365 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 16, 2018)

Been trying to get better at my compositions over time. Please suggest if there are tutorials that you've seen/read and liked *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180216/e94bdc41916daa47c2b855c90e5c0262.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180216/55aef61e8fb97e20adb356b465901b8a.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2018)

wow amlan...the first one is really awesome...2nd one need some more drama, looks simple....find some sky tutorial and try to replace the sky. I saw some photoshop tutorial for that.
If in 2nd one more star would be there then it would look amazing


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2018)

A collage from my shoot..will remove after a week due to privacy reasons  these r just some of the pics I edited...need to sort more and edit some more 

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4614/40475254312_2612f271a9_b.jpgCollage by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Feb 27, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> A collage from my shoot..


Nice work


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks Nac...this shoot gave me some confidence as well as ideas for next time...and I am definitely not taking soo many dress change next time ...it takes away lot of time.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2018)

This is so cool, love some of the ideas like the hand heart and rings on thumbs. Overall has a good bright vintage kind of look. You should be doing more of these


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2018)

Thanks Amlan...Yup I had fun shooting...will show you a 2nd set of collage soon after the girl share the selected pics


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2018)

BTW i think you can upload to imgur and set an automatic deletion date. Will make it easy for you to share a larger set of pics. Also help us with details (lens, setting, other kit) plus experience and learnings (this should be fun)


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 28, 2018)

Yaah thatsgreat..will post some tips

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 5, 2018)

Here is the 2nd set of Shoot pics

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4794/25764863837_bf4494fc74_b.jpgCollage2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys you wanted some tips and experience out of my first shoot..let me tell you some

1. Always leave for your destination as early as possible...we made plan to leave at 7 but then we reached the place at 11..it was mid day and sun at the top
2. Take information about the destination beforehand...we reached the vasai fort and got to know that shoot is not allowed inside and had to shoot around it instead.
3. Use light and shade as per ur  requirement...direct sunlight is not always bad and shade dosnt always look dull.
4. I took reflector with me and flash and diffuser...all waste ...just be confident with your capabilities and shoot.
5. Keep auto ISO for 1/80 sec and max ISO 800 ...its good enough
6. I shot most of the couple pics at f2-f2.8 with 35mm lens..slower aperture will not give nice blurry BG and sharp picture
7. I have shot mostly poses..but always look for the expression after the pose...they are mostly naughty or romantic..pose itself may look dumb.
8. I copied lots of poses and had many ideas...but most ideas didnt work..like bubbles,shot from the top, jump togather...all these flopped..but they may work for other couples
9. Take lots of water for yourself...I drank nearly 4 glasses of lemon water while shooting..its afternoon
10. Sun sets too quickly then planned, shoot quickly..in my case the couple wasted the time by going for a dress change
11. Dont use flash directly in any case...it just make image flat..better increase ISO and take artistics.
12. Never allow to take more then 2 change of cloth...in my case the girl took 4 dresses and end up shooting mostly with 2 and best one left as it was dark
13. It will take at least 5-6 hrs for a shoot...we had a location change too , the beach was bit away..but changing location helps.

will add more if i remember


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 7, 2018)

Set3
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4609/40632091542_20b3ba6075_c.jpgSet3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Anorion (Mar 8, 2018)

Heh nice work, for some reason they don't look like they are posing at all
For the conceptual ones, liked the rings on the flowers very much. Liked the thumbs up with smileys next to the flower one also - that one is too good. Personally, did not like the ring instead of o as felt it breaks the impact. At first glance, just saw it as lve.
Anyway, nice tip on watching out for the expressions just after the pose.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Heh nice work, for some reason they don't look like they are posing at all
> For the conceptual ones, liked the rings on the flowers very much. Liked the thumbs up with smileys next to the flower one also - that one is too good. Personally, did not like the ring instead of o as felt it breaks the impact. At first glance, just saw it as lve.
> Anyway, nice tip on watching out for the expressions just after the pose.


Thanks Anorion


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 8, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Guys you wanted some tips and experience out of my first shoot..let me tell you some
> 
> 1. Always leave for your destination as early as possible...we made plan to leave at 7 but then we reached the place at 11..it was mid day and sun at the top
> 2. Take information about the destination beforehand...we reached the vasai fort and got to know that shoot is not allowed inside and had to shoot around it instead.
> ...



This is awesome, stuff. I can relate from many of my experiences. Especially the start early part. I've never been able to do an early morning sunrise shoot as the pair always got late. Also shot the whole thing only with the 50mm lens. All other kit mostly was there but didn't really find use for it. Especially with things like the flash which killed the entire scene. Plus it's crazy back breaking work


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 8, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> This is awesome, stuff. I can relate from many of my experiences. Especially the start early part. I've never been able to do an early morning sunrise shoot as the pair always got late. Also shot the whole thing only with the 50mm lens. All other kit mostly was there but didn't really find use for it. Especially with things like the flash which killed the entire scene. Plus it's crazy back breaking work


Yaah its a lot of work..directing-shooting-selecting-editing
I also took 90mm and 55-200 but found 35mm good enough for complete shoot 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 8, 2018)

The payoff though is worth it. The couple usually gets more comfortable towards the end and you start getting some good candids.

The only thing i did right was getting the light right, that seems to fix everything. So the most critical was early morning and then choosing spots like in the shade of a tree or on the edge of a mountain with light falling on the couple. Plus took my better half along, she was amazing for getting the look of the dress right, the poses right and just the overall glam part of it right


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 9, 2018)

Yaah better half was a great help to me too due to exactly the reason Amlan said. Thank god new gen wifes are open minded


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 11, 2018)

Went to a camp this weekend. Got some good dark sky shots in the mountains

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180311/0395bb1cfe843ae8568c70a49427713c.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180311/38e2fb642f36bd102eaf35252ca30eff.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180311/8a4a6faf19c6cd4412f85f1f1b779410.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2018)

1st one is awesome amlan...lot of stars 

I shot these while at shoot...Sadly couple was not available for silhouettes 

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4777/25876298717_aea7c1112b_c.jpgSilly Sunset by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 11, 2018)

Thats pretty cool. Would've made for an amazing couple shoot


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 11, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Thats pretty cool. Would've made for an amazing couple shoot


Yaah..they went for change..i asked my wife to pose instead 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is one from my side. A fisheye perspective.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 12, 2018)

@riturajsharma19 Thats a very interesting picture...looks like an eye.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 16, 2018)

This has got to be the best thread on TDF


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 16, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Here is one from my side. A fisheye perspective.
> 
> View attachment 17315


Is this Nimati Ghat?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Mar 16, 2018)

nomad47 said:


> Is this Nimati Ghat?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk



Wow. Yes it is! Been there?


----------



## nomad47 (Mar 16, 2018)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Wow. Yes it is! Been there?


Yes. Went to Majuli from there.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2018)

Ooh Nimati Ghat is in Assam..will plan a East India trip next year for 10 days and see all these beauty


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2018)

Place is Mahabaleshwar, Maharashtra
*www.dropbox.com/s/tiptleqp4uf0vqa/IMG_20180310_170336-PANO.jpg?dl=1

*www.dropbox.com/s/btc4ff2nmoz8jkk/IMG_20180310_174849-PANO.jpg?dl=1

*www.dropbox.com/s/kql61h6crzdgfar/IMG_20180310_170612-PANO.jpg?dl=1
*www.dropbox.com/s/btc4ff2nmoz8jkk/IMG_20180310_174849-PANO.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 16, 2018)

I know zero stuff about photography, i just shot individual shots and google automatically merged them in my photos app, 2 days later.
Google ML is next level. goddamn.
Picture taken by a measly Redmi Note 3


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 16, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I know zero stuff about photography, i just shot individual shots and google automatically merged them in my photos app, 2 days later.
> Google ML is next level. goddamn.
> Picture taken by a measly Redmi Note 3


Shots r good..2nd one could have been awesome if sun was not cut from top

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 31, 2018)

Has everyone stopped shooting these days?

Got some early morning shots on a trip*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180331/966a703fa28035b4ff50e66a6361adfc.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180331/b3aea8ccb630f878876ee699261b4c3f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Has everyone stopped shooting these days?
> 
> Got some early morning shots on a trip*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180331/966a703fa28035b4ff50e66a6361adfc.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180331/b3aea8ccb630f878876ee699261b4c3f.jpg


Both are beautiful...its summer time and time to shoot indoors..outside is hot 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 1, 2018)

One evening at Pangong Tso

*farm1.staticflickr.com/787/40440034124_a118ce8e19_k.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Place is Mahabaleshwar, Maharashtra
> *www.dropbox.com/s/tiptleqp4uf0vqa/IMG_20180310_170336-PANO.jpg?dl=1
> 
> *www.dropbox.com/s/btc4ff2nmoz8jkk/IMG_20180310_174849-PANO.jpg?dl=1
> ...


Composition could have been better 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (Apr 4, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Has everyone stopped shooting these days?
> 
> Got some early morning shots on a trip



I have. I can thank the all mighty thesis semester for that 

Edit: I took this pic to see the image stabilization capabilities of Sony IBIS, and I was impressed (considering that my hands were shaking in cold).
*farm1.staticflickr.com/816/26435649397_2ca9579e15_n.jpg_DSC0486 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 8, 2018)

This is the best thread on TDF.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 8, 2018)

Some recent pics

*farm1.staticflickr.com/814/39503190430_d9163f88d0_z.jpgYellow Beauty by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/875/39503191760_a2c481338d_z.jpgButterfly1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/802/26440872477_918efd841b_z.jpgButterfly2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/807/39503192150_6d061003dd_z.jpgButterfly3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/806/26440873127_a629fdfcc6_z.jpgButterfly4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/815/39503192590_3984c8baf0_z.jpgRose is rose by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm1.staticflickr.com/820/39503204110_00a01dd54a_z.jpgDSC_6900 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 9, 2018)

Its been raining here over the weekend..best time for some great shots *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180409/3c78b090466aa476c8a8422b22a5bf37.jpg


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2018)

@sujoyp the butterflies were shot at sgnp?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> @sujoyp the butterflies were shot at sgnp?


No no i shot them at nagpur garden..in mumbai you have butterfly park which is awesome for shooting butterfly

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Apr 9, 2018)

Oh That is great, no caterpillars? Yeah you are talking about Ovalekar Wadi butterfly garden right? Even SGNP has a butterfly parks, one at Borivili side and another lesser known one at Tikujiniwadi/Manpada side.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2018)

Anorion said:


> Oh That is great, no caterpillars? Yeah you are talking about Ovalekar Wadi butterfly garden right? Even SGNP has a butterfly parks, one at Borivili side and another lesser known one at Tikujiniwadi/Manpada side.


Good..i will make a list again..yes ovlekarwadi is good..i got no caterpillers..maybe they are there in rains

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddhartht (May 5, 2018)

So spring is finally here, a bit late though:. This is 1.8 wide open, and I'm quite happy with the sharpness, a bit soft but still quite good for a standard Sony prime:

*farm1.staticflickr.com/979/27038697887_fbd7dd925a.jpg_DSC0651 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2018)

@siddharht I cant see the pic...


----------



## Siddhartht (May 6, 2018)

@sujoyp, that's strange, fixed now.


----------



## sujoyp (May 6, 2018)

Now i can see..looks beautiful

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 8, 2018)

Siddhartht said:


> So spring is finally here, a bit late though:. This is 1.8 wide open, and I'm quite happy with the sharpness, a bit soft but still quite good for a standard Sony prime:
> 
> *farm1.staticflickr.com/979/27038697887_fbd7dd925a.jpg_DSC0651 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


Thats beautiful


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2018)

Was in Shimla some time back. Its absolutely beautiful, i spent almost all my time roaming around and shooting the buildings and landscape *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180509/460b04e6ffcf0dbc666583393c78dbc1.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180509/f934a27d31ace478343f6e047381e101.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180509/5df5b5e5c54614a78bffcfaca1dc755a.jpg


----------



## Ashish2 (May 10, 2018)




----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2018)

wow P20 Pro has really a pro camera on the back.. great low light shots and super Macro.


----------



## anirbandd (May 11, 2018)

holy crap thats some terrific low light performance


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 14, 2018)

Have gotten back to trying post processing. This is mainly the adjustment brush to get the warm tones back and clarity on the houses
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180514/5926b74288724234733ccaa4af492aa2.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (May 14, 2018)

some silhouts @Srivardhan beach.
*farm1.staticflickr.com/962/42109709541_e09d05a0d0_z.jpgDSC_7019 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/953/42063923492_b997127fc2_z.jpgDSC_6963 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/964/42109713291_2cb37df820_z.jpgDSC_6953 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/906/42063924992_6d6c2f014d_z.jpgDSC_6932 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 19, 2018)

Silhouettes are pretty good


----------



## sujoyp (May 19, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Silhouettes are pretty good


Thanks amlan 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2018)

Happy birthday sujoy, did you shoot on your birthday?


----------



## sujoyp (May 31, 2018)

Thanks Amlan..naaah i was in office..no shoot..but u can check the pizza shots in insta





izzikio_rage said:


> Happy birthday sujoy, did you shoot on your birthday?



Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2018)

Got a new fisheye lens, the 7 artisan 7.5mm 2.8. Its crazy how wide this is. Need to learn to use this. Can be edited to remove that fisheye curve like in the shot below

It's also wide enough to make tiny planets in one shot*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180603/18a82827501d8b77e2ed816c4912f33b.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180603/65db5decb28644214636ee24cec1bfee.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180603/54aecff8e7f08c28c081173936f8bc97.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 3, 2018)

It is definitely interesting ..but need just too much creative sense to make use


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 7, 2018)

Yup, need to learn how to use it in the best way possible. It's very wide and that makes it hard to get a great composition. But then thats amazing for landscapes and cityscapes


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 8, 2018)

Shooting Stuff like this is has become a lot of fun *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180608/22ea737dad9838735b1a1854a7018712.jpg


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2018)

Took a three day trip to Rameswaram. My bad, weather wasn't good. Too windy.
Planned to shoot milkway, but sky wasn't clear most of the nights. I have shot some photos, I will post if I find anything reasonably okay.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2018)

nac said:


> Took a three day trip to Rameswaram. My bad, weather wasn't good. Too windy.
> Planned to shoot milkway, but sky wasn't clear most of the nights. I have shot some photos, I will post if I find anything reasonably okay.


I read "Rameswaram" as "Ransomware" and got confused.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 13, 2018)

nac said:


> Took a three day trip to Rameswaram. My bad, weather wasn't good. Too windy.
> Planned to shoot milkway, but sky wasn't clear most of the nights. I have shot some photos, I will post if I find anything reasonably okay.


Nac you planned to shoot milkey way this time of the year  you should have tried summer, it would be most clear sky.


----------



## nac (Jun 14, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Nac you planned to shoot milkey way this time of the year  you should have tried summer, it would be most clear sky.


I planned because I could take few days off and since Rameswaram is a coastal area, possibility of finding dark sky (further away from city light pollution) is high.
I used to see the sky every day few years back. Sky were more clear post summer than during summer and in fact it's even better after November (that's when we don't see milky way)   
Stacked about 10 photos, milky way looks too faint. Not even as clear as last time.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2018)

The last time we tried milky was bit long back...I am in mumbai and can not even try...will try again in winter


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 16, 2018)

Not even worth trying in delhi. The dust is so bad I can't see the building next to mine leave alone the milky way


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> The last time we tried milky was bit long back...I am in mumbai and can not even try...will try again in winter


Between Nov and Feb, milky way isn't visible in this part of the world.


izzikio_rage said:


> Not even worth trying in delhi. The dust is so bad I can't see the building next to mine leave alone the milky way


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 16, 2018)

nac said:


> Between Nov and Feb, milky way isn't visible in this part of the world.


Then it will be summer as usual...

@amlan yaah we all know delhi story 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 16, 2018)

Rameswaram trip photos

First two were shot while crossing Pamban bridge from a moving train. And the last shot is a 5 shot HDR. I don't know if my taste moved to black and white or my camera isn't producing good colours and that pushes me to process images in black and white. Probably both, I don't know. And top of that sky was dull.
#1
*i.imgur.com/7qiof5Q.png

#2
*i.imgur.com/IZHpMAU.png

#3
*i.imgur.com/fIEJ7kE.png


----------



## nac (Jun 17, 2018)

These were shot in Dhanuskodi. Due to weather condition police put a barricade and stopped us about 5 kms before the very end where the oceans meet. Unfortunately we couldn't get to see that point. One side ocean is so calm, and on the other side waves so strong and we're not allowed to get into the sea. You can see the sands in the wind in the last picture. Due to that my camera's zoom mechanism got stuck many times. I don't know how am I gonna clean it. Already my camera showing it's age.

#1 Ruins
*i.imgur.com/lur2Vk0.jpg 

#2
*i.imgur.com/GaWHZ7M.png 

#3
*i.imgur.com/c3cOsyD.png


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 17, 2018)

@nac composition wise these are nice...3rd from 1st set and 2nd from 2nd set are best.


----------



## nac (Jun 18, 2018)

This is the final set from Rameswaram trip.

#1 South Tower
*i.imgur.com/L4eNcCv.png

#2
*i.imgur.com/lojOA6z.png

#3
*i.imgur.com/UnryAqb.png

#4 Pamban Bridge
*i.imgur.com/QTFC26s.png


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice, the light on the first one is amazing


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 22, 2018)

The wide angle again. Its made looking up type shots a lot of fun *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180622/5323347ae55ae51f76c27f8386de6cbc.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180622/e1c6431feaceeaefd7242d7a95e6c177.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2018)

Hmm its almost 13 days without any update on our forum. 
Its raining heavily in Mumbai. will go some places in mid of the month..hope to get something to shoot. Going to my hometown tomorrow with my macro lens  let me see if I get some insects


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2018)

@izzikio_rage  share your thunderstorm pic here too .. it was great.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 5, 2018)

@sujoyp that flamingo pier we went to has been closed to public


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2018)

Anorion that place was nice for artist and for taking those boat shots..but flemingo were really too far.


Anorion said:


> @sujoyp that flamingo pier we went to has been closed to public



Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Jul 5, 2018)

yes, I guess. Remember there was one photographer with a birding lens there though?
Anyway, in winter, there is this Flamingo Tourism thingy near Bhandup Pumping Station, they promise lakhs of flamingos at a distance of 100 meters. But rate is a little steep at Rs 400. 

If you are interested in going, then I'll also come.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 5, 2018)

thats a superb news...when it will start...we will go definitely.


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Hmm its almost 13 days without any update on our forum.


Not gonna much from my side until I get a new camera. 
SX130 is slow, no flash, battery is dying, sensor spot among others made me not shoot much.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 7, 2018)

Yup, its been really silent here. Got some of these shots in the last few weeks. Making the best of the weather *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180707/0ea4a4fdc68c8ba9a92a74752605d9d3.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180707/ba96a4b2dd1f923ce85378ee56e824c6.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 7, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Yup, its been really silent here. Got some of these shots in the last few weeks. Making the best of the weather *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180707/0ea4a4fdc68c8ba9a92a74752605d9d3.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180707/ba96a4b2dd1f923ce85378ee56e824c6.jpg


Amlan didnt u try to fix the curved image to flat..

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 8, 2018)

I did, but you lose out on the feild of view. In this case more detail was looking good so left it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 18, 2018)

Trying to make time slices again. *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180718/dea0d83333ff0b1ccfc89605d672b2bd.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 18, 2018)

This is good...something new...just googled it and found the concept


----------



## nac (Jul 18, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> This is good...something new...just googled it and found the concept


He has tried this before and posted his work few years back. I think we had a small discussion too. I guess you forgot


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 19, 2018)

Yup, I've been doing this ever since i started making timelapses. Its awesome how you can see the place change between day and night, all the lights, the traffic, the colors


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 19, 2018)

Some drops...I am still not able to create mashroom patern...but this time I am going to try and get it..these are something I have got many times 

*farm1.staticflickr.com/858/43511859941_ebe57b1663_z.jpgDrop3 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/922/43511858031_b073ef6ff6_z.jpgDrop1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/936/43511859291_1932a8ff7e_z.jpgDrop2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 21, 2018)

Today I tried again for the mashroom but still didnt get it...not sure if it actually requires a electronically controlled dropper 
*farm1.staticflickr.com/938/42646418245_04098638e8_z.jpgdrop4 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## nac (Jul 22, 2018)

sujoyp said:


> Today I tried again for the mashroom but still didnt get it...not sure if it actually requires a electronically controlled dropper


If your flash has strobe option, use that and use continuous/burst release. There may be some tutorial to get what you want, google and see if you can find one.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 22, 2018)

nac said:


> If your flash has strobe option, use that and use continuous/burst release. There may be some tutorial to get what you want, google and see if you can find one.


My flash does not have burst option..it says shoot at 0.05 sec shutter speed and f14..i will try again

Btw 0.05 is 1/20 right?

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2018)

Wanted to shoot as long as my batteries last. But clouds spoiled it. About 10-15 minutes before full eclipse, it became cloudy. Waited for about 45 minutes. Moon started showing up but still bit cloudy, unfortunately it just last for about 5-10 minutes before clouds hiding it again. 

F 100mm eq. | f/4.5 | 1/250 sec | ISO 80
Shot using CHDK intervalometer. Interval - 150 sec, but used every 3rd photograph in this image

*i.imgur.com/cVxKMab.png 

F 336mm eq. | f/5.6 | 1 sec | ISO 1600
Shot using CHDK intervalometer. Interval - 30 sec, but used every 3rd photograph in this image.
Yeah, 1 sec is too long. But with clouds I couldn't use faster shutter. I was hoping clouds won't cover the moon until it goes out of the frame. But it barely reached the center of the frame before hiding behind the clouds.

*i.imgur.com/Ai3aRH4.png 

This is from the same set as above, but used all the photos and arranged manually.
*i.imgur.com/yt5cVf1.png


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 28, 2018)

wow nac that is awesome...superb...you have put great efforts for this. 
Here in mumbai it was full cloud so didnt try.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2018)

wow @nac! really well done


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jul 28, 2018)

That is absolutely amazing NAC. This is the one thing i miss about CHDK + long zoom camera. It was a lot of fun to shoot the moon


----------



## Anorion (Jul 28, 2018)

which lens @nac ??


----------



## nac (Jul 28, 2018)

Anorion said:


> which lens @nac ??


Canon Powershot SX130 IS


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 29, 2018)

nac said:


> Wanted to shoot as long as my batteries last. But clouds spoiled it. About 10-15 minutes before full eclipse, it became cloudy. Waited for about 45 minutes. Moon started showing up but still bit cloudy, unfortunately it just last for about 5-10 minutes before clouds hiding it again.
> 
> F 100mm eq. | f/4.5 | 1/250 sec | ISO 80
> Shot using CHDK intervalometer. Interval - 150 sec, but used every 3rd photograph in this image
> ...



Awesome work @nac


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 31, 2018)

*Wagah-Attari border ceremony - *loved the energy here 

*i.imgur.com/Lm9gRG8.jpg


----------



## quan chi (Aug 11, 2018)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1819/30126041938_d7c6b3cc10_k.jpgsealink by Click picture, on Flickr
not good since taken by mobile.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 11, 2018)

all mobile shots.
*farm1.staticflickr.com/934/43946203082_3a0dfdd1af_k.jpgUntitled by Click picture, on Flickr
*farm1.staticflickr.com/941/43994779801_8aaa292b15_k.jpgUntitled by Click picture, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2018)

quan chi said:


> all mobile shots.
> *farm1.staticflickr.com/934/43946203082_3a0dfdd1af_k.jpgUntitled by Click picture, on Flickr
> *farm1.staticflickr.com/941/43994779801_8aaa292b15_k.jpgUntitled by Click picture, on Flickr


Good composition ..keep shooting and keep improving

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Aug 19, 2018)

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1887/29196325717_8e7b3039bf_c.jpgShivanasamudra

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1865/44085636712_ecf2fda6f8_c.jpg
BR Hills


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2018)

kaz said:


> *farm2.staticflickr.com/1887/29196325717_8e7b3039bf_c.jpgShivanasamudra
> 
> *farm2.staticflickr.com/1865/44085636712_ecf2fda6f8_c.jpg
> BR Hills


Awesome kaz..nice shots

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 19, 2018)

I've been spending some beach time this month. Amazing how relaxing it is *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180819/449a8c494e8f59033ff1b28820f58990.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180819/d8910218d2657dd6c23a47cfc58b4958.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow composition is superb in both amlan

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 25, 2018)

Anyone going for the new Nikon mirrorless'?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Aug 25, 2018)

@kaz nice shots
I like landscape photos on cloudy days


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 26, 2018)

nomad47 said:


> Anyone going for the new Nikon mirrorless'?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I think I'm firmly in the sony camp now. Hoping this will make them create even better camera 





sujoyp said:


> Wow composition is superb in both amlan
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 29, 2018)

nomad47 said:


> Anyone going for the new Nikon mirrorless'?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I will see the progress...let them release some more mirrorless


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 5, 2018)

Anorion said:


> @kaz nice shots
> I like landscape photos on cloudy days



*drscdn.500px.org/photo/272894143/m%3D900/v2?user_id=4745128&webp=true&sig=8d5bf314c61faa01c836b62754ff1eafbf4a0a87c58a3c50da9de7dd3d3ab0d3 

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/272894145/m%3D900/v2?user_id=4745128&webp=true&sig=bd71097d01e2849a884e678897ffa1154cefc0d201b8e0b9c09ea088f6399b57 

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/272894181/m%3D900/v2?user_id=4745128&webp=true&sig=61b0a51e2c9956eceac39a4e1b13c3a4c08ab3faa9590ce7b0ce4ae2d4e83879


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 5, 2018)

Some of my shots from Bhandardhara

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1882/44493720081_cf5a567cf3_z.jpgHDR2 1p6 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1846/43584312545_815d380402_z.jpgNeckles fall by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1897/44493727351_5765607b83_z.jpgTemple by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1860/43584316195_2ed27e84f3_z.jpgFoggy by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1899/44493731351_08f706ba3f_z.jpgDeep fall by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1897/30624131148_394b1e09d8_c.jpgPano @bhandardhara lake by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

Thanks @Gen.Libeb  I just forgot about these pics...just saw urs and remembered


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 6, 2018)

Woa, good pics both. Sujoy, you need an ND filter now to shoot water


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2018)

izzikio_rage said:


> Woa, good pics both. Sujoy, you need an ND filter now to shoot water


Amlan i never actually had a nd filter..let me see the how they are used 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 6, 2018)

sujoyp - Nice pics, I want to go to this Bhandardhara place.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2018)

Its nearto mumbai and nasik..closest station is igatpuri..place to stay is town called gothi.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2018)

@sujoyp wow you went to Amruteshwar temple. I like that place very much. There are some weird khajuraho type sculptures if you know where to look. There are also some very ancient vessels for cooking food and stuff. On the right is Ratangad, and further down the road is the infamous Sandhan valley.

Oh and anyone going there to stay, there is this nice little place called Hotel Rujuta. Clean rooms, and all food and vegetables is grown in backyard itself. Like before making food, they will take it out of the vegetable garden in front of you only. 

Number is 9764393682, 7887365828, 9325062353
You can also bring tents and camp behind the village, or at the temple. Morning time there is boating offered in the lake.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2018)

@Anorion when i went there. It was raining heavily and the inside temple was under water..but it was a very old temple..surrounded by greens

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2018)

Btw in my pics the deep fall pic is the starting point of sandhan vally..downwards 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anorion (Sep 6, 2018)

ooh yeah
forest department has introduced hyenas in the area! The locals do not even have the name for the creature. I was leading the way towards Sandhan, group of four people. Suddenly, I saw one come out of the forest. I immediately crouched down, so as to not disturb it and observe it. My friend was in shock for about three four seconds, then shouted loudly to others, "come quickly, there is a hyena here". It bolted when it heard him shout. 
It is really good in rainy season, had posted vertical panorama in this thread some time ago. After the third water crossing, there is a ledge on the side where a small private group of trekkers I belong to pitch a tent and stay overnight, with water flowing on the side. 


Spoiler



*4.bp.blogspot.com/-3pA17RhVbuo/VKguWN1YFRI/AAAAAAAAD-A/aOVmDzvsXpk/s1600/xzxzpano44w.jpg



This is Sandhan valley before the rains
*i.imgur.com/1WaDRi9.jpg 

Amruteshwar temple from inside
*i.imgur.com/Lvarw1h.jpg 

And, this campsite close to Amruteshwar temple
*i.imgur.com/SBpRsla.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 6, 2018)

Interesting..the vallyis deep..wewere just at the top..lot of water

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2018)

With my phone(Redmi Note 4):

*instagram.fbkk20-1.fna.fbcdn.net/vp/39ddc828c579a56499988330a343f603/5C50786F/t51.2885-15/e35/41163396_248251955836574_5798498780622440775_n.jpg

With my iPad:


*instagram.fbkk20-1.fna.fbcdn.net/vp/c32e1945367d6265d845d9d2119552a7/5C4A5706/t51.2885-15/e35/41813315_684842205206967_759163895020903416_n.jpg


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 2, 2018)

Edited


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 2, 2018)

i would say remove the picture.  this is a public anonymous forum.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 2, 2018)

Bhandardhara is magical in monsoon! Been there in 2008/2009 but still remember the place.

Maharashtra gave me some good memories.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2018)

Some weekend shots
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1926/43899206990_8778f0f6d8_c.jpgDSC_7454 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1962/43897318820_793b63d318_c.jpgDSC_7503 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4859/45716783291_b2ef2809bd_c.jpgDSC_7485 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4846/31845006648_9f7b758756_c.jpgDSC_7413 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 7, 2018)

Happy Diwali Guys 

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4868/45768801351_cd06ae2e95_c.jpgDiya by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*farm2.staticflickr.com/1975/30828751097_58f392d0c6_c.jpgCelebration by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 8, 2018)

*"Celebrating Motherhood"*
Clicked by me 
Camera: Sony A6000
Lens: Sony 50mm 1.8 Prime


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2018)

Lucky_star said:


> View attachment 17757
> 
> *"Celebrating Motherhood"*
> Clicked by me
> ...


Good shot..lovely

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 8, 2018)

A very happy diwali Everyone

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181108/31d2b60bf6de2cb244633940496654d7.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181108/0c91968db8fead04962f457cb1d7fadc.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181108/60ee2bbbbbe2cc5d449283b0fb86cc98.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2018)

My trip to Pench National Park
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4900/31950366138_834c82e930_c.jpgMale Sambar by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4803/44908144015_85d089a50f_c.jpgSpotted Deer by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4852/45821165551_d7ee4f4f4a_c.jpgSpotted Deer2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4818/44004621420_48c5e49d27_c.jpgSambar2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4908/45772018872_49f483a35c_c.jpgSpider by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 11, 2018)

Those are some amazing wildlife shots, putting the zoom lens to great use..

Tried some silhouettes over the weekend *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181111/250fb2549f54d487e10cc3dd4eace8a9.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181111/6985f49fd12502f2097ab6d5e70db59c.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks @amlan ..yaah took out my lens..now waiting for my butterfly park trip.

Loved ur 2nd silhoutte..1st one try more poses

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice diwali shots sujoy!
Some experiments from my side.
*farm2.staticflickr.com/1959/45815197732_f896a4c56f.jpgDiwali celebrations by Click picture, on Flickr
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4872/30925435697_f16b16f422.jpgDiwali Celebrations! by Click picture, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 15, 2018)

Also got this one, used the burst mode a lot during this weekend *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181115/a8f439c2c11f4b4362ac2d7f11c546d9.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 26, 2018)

shaik imran said:


> I am also very interested in Photography, I hope this thread gives me really good tips on taking photos


Welcome imran to this thread..keep posting here..at one time i used to post pics every week..now got busy..but we can definitely help each other.

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2018)

Tried something different.


----------



## Siddhartht (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm back, kind of ? Some around the town pictures:
*farm5.staticflickr.com/4811/46552123902_d15b2e903a.jpgDSC1149 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7889/45879897384_e4330914f5.jpgDSC1225 by Siddharth Tomar, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 5, 2019)

Just finished a road trip to Gujarat, have tons of new photos 

Wishing everyone here a very happy new year*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190105/7329e3fcb9320d2a75adb561d3cb9f87.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190105/8f827db3f8b0d20667fd6b69c3d04a4c.jpg


----------



## kaz (Jan 5, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just finished a road trip to Gujarat, have tons of new photos



Nice pics, I also completed a 2300kms bike trip last week. Here are some pics of Andharban:

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7911/46561658342_ed29b7a880_c.jpg
Valley

*farm5.staticflickr.com/4841/31672581147_5d17562b4d_c.jpg
Grass

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7824/32739558998_d4e2b5377f_c.jpg
Nomads

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7892/32739560638_1c9702cb46_c.jpg
Plant


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow, thats so beautiful. What route did you take


----------



## kaz (Jan 7, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, thats so beautiful. What route did you take



Started from Bangalore, stayed in Pune that day. Second day left from Pune went to Mumbai through Malshej Ghat. Third day Lonavala, Lohagad, Pawna Lake and stayed in Tamhini. Fourth day through Mangaon to Mahabaleshwar, Panchgani then Satara through Kas. Fifth day back to Bangalore. It was more of a bike ride than site seeing   Maharashtra is beautiful 

I was riding along with one more friend and @anirbandd joined us from Pune till Malshej.
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7882/31704983087_9434c27245_c.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 8, 2019)

More shots from Gujarat trip. The first one is a train that runs at a lake in Ahmedabad. The second a jelly fish i found in a beach in dwarka *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190108/dfeb4afb48d7c8b736d188d0ac0ff9ba.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190108/038ed2df5934871c3b4dc1750a9d4cad.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 13, 2019)

Some more, docked fishing boats in diu. I loved how peaceful the entire city seemed to be compared to the craziness of the metros *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190113/4e9ee89104433f498d57f8d68f25badd.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190113/3d960d35967bbcbf37ffbea330d2651e.jpg


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2019)

What are you guys doing for Flickr 1000 photo limit now?


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> What are you guys doing for Flickr 1000 photo limit now?


I have reached 886 pics..i will delete some old not so good ones .

@amlan
U didnt go to diu beach? Its beautiful.


Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 15, 2019)

Faun said:


> What are you guys doing for Flickr 1000 photo limit now?


I mostly migrated to Instagram long time ago. It does not show EXIF, there are no groups per se and the community is not that helpful, but its just so easy and fun to use.

I think flickr should have put more effort into making itself more relevant before it went about limiting and charging


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 15, 2019)

sujoyp said:


> I have reached 886 pics..i will delete some old not so good ones .
> 
> @amlan
> U didnt go to diu beach? Its beautiful.
> ...


I did, will post photos here. My insta is a litte more updated as i was posting during the trip itself. *www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web...gwAHoECAYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw0IComFn3PvaNLJTYcTTSUK


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> I mostly migrated to Instagram long time ago. It does not show EXIF, there are no groups per se and the community is not that helpful, but its just so easy and fun to use.
> 
> I think flickr should have put more effort into making itself more relevant before it went about limiting and charging


Instagram is social platform..even i share at insta+fb ..but its not my photoalbum..its more of a sharing...
Howz 500px and its community

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 15, 2019)

Not all that amazing, it used to be fun with lots of feedback, but its mostly just about giving each other hearts now and getting them into popular tags. They had communities, didn't find too many active ones


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Not all that amazing, it used to be fun with lots of feedback, but its mostly just about giving each other hearts now and getting them into popular tags. They had communities, didn't find too many active ones


Seems with rise of mobile photography even photography as a hobbie is going down..mobile is really evil

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## riturajsharma19 (Jan 17, 2019)

Greater Flamingos at Little Rann of Kutch
December 2018


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2019)

riturajsharma19 said:


> Greater Flamingos at Little Rann of Kutch
> December 2018
> 
> View attachment 17817


Awesome

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2019)

I doubt it, its just that with newer mobiles the need to have a camera to do photography has died down, so people go to sites that are easiest to upload to, like Instagram. Everything, shooting, editing, sharing, feedback happens on the phone. Hence a place like flickr where people would discuss EXIF, RAW processing is more silent.

Even all of us, we did so much raw editing to make HDRs etc, now my phone can do that just by changing the mode


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> I doubt it, its just that with newer mobiles the need to have a camera to do photography has died down, so people go to sites that are easiest to upload to, like Instagram. Everything, shooting, editing, sharing, feedback happens on the phone. Hence a place like flickr where people would discuss EXIF, RAW processing is more silent.
> 
> Even all of us, we did so much raw editing to make HDRs etc, now my phone can do that just by changing the mode


Yaah some features are soo easy now..my mobile can shoot better pics then even canon s90...and has a wide angle lens which makes wide angle lens redundent with me.
I am really confused which lens to take at rann utsav next month..any suggestions

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 17, 2019)

Pack a wide angle for all the perspective trick shots and a zoom to capture all the camels and people without disturbing them. Prime 50mm jf you want low light shots, place does not have a lot of artificial lights.

Try galaxy shot if you are staying the night


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 17, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Pack a wide angle for all the perspective trick shots and a zoom to capture all the camels and people without disturbing them. Prime 50mm jf you want low light shots, place does not have a lot of artificial lights.
> 
> Try galaxy shot if you are staying the night


Actually my go to lens is 35mm and other options are 17-50 or my s90 or we have lg g6 ultra wideangle or one plus 6 

For zoom i think 55-200 is enough..or should i carry 300mm prime

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 19, 2019)

sujoyp said:


> Actually my go to lens is 35mm and other options are 17-50 or my s90 or we have lg g6 ultra wideangle or one plus 6
> 
> For zoom i think 55-200 is enough..or should i carry 300mm prime
> 
> Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


The 70-200 should be enough.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 19, 2019)

i dont have 70-200 2.8... My 55-200 vr is good i hope

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 19, 2019)

My go to lens is 50mm prime. Versatile lens for all situations. Need to get a wide angle now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x6 (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 28, 2019)

nomad47 said:


> My go to lens is 50mm prime. Versatile lens for all situations. Need to get a wide angle now.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Me too, just got hooked to an old sigma 35-70 manual lens, surprisingly good

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190128/bb590f3b2675d6962ef76cdd3cb3c4ac.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190128/604ea896f0a7e310d17d7cd79a47a23f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 28, 2019)

Amlan the first one is looking good..2nd one does not look sharp

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2019)

Came back from Kutch trip on Tuesday. Didnt get much time to edit the pics. Below are some..

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7920/47184567791_0ed58a7c06_z.jpgWhite Sand Dessert of Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7917/33309334248_2ebcb28820_z.jpgJhoomer at Parag Mahal, Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7853/47132619802_2d22629487_z.jpgMandvi Beach Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7873/47132624862_6f9cc2d336_z.jpgSunset by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7806/47184480691_2860897335_z.jpgParag Mahal Hall ,Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7810/47184484821_cb38904338_z.jpgHallway at Parag Mahal by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7901/33309244128_9552b0d248_z.jpgBeautiful Doorway at Aina Mahal, Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2019)

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7836/32242731487_f3966dc6e6_z.jpgLakhpat Fort Ruins, Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7893/33309263568_2fb0180025_z.jpgSea Sand behind Lakhpat Fort by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7905/46460918874_33aea8d6cc_z.jpgDSC_7892 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7893/33309266788_fb49fb85b8_z.jpgJhumka Art  by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2019)

I am very disappointed by 2 things.
1. At bright afternoon shots with my Tammy 17-50..whole left side is dotted with Fungus  you can check that in Lakhpat fort shot. All my Kala Dungar shot got ruined due to that.
2. I went to a near by beach and there was a flamingo right in front of me catching fish and I dint have any zoom. I will get a super zoom cam for next time


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 23, 2019)

*1. At bright afternoon shots with my Tammy 17-50..whole left side is dotted with Fungus  you can check that in Lakhpat fort shot. All my Kala Dungar shot got ruined due to that.*

how do you plan to clean that ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2019)

I found the issue was visible only when i shot in p mode in day time..it was picking aperture 15+.
Next time i will shoot only around f8 or below.


Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2019)

Absolutely amazing shots, you guys explored kutxh really well.

Get the fungus professionally cleaned, it'll cost something but it'll stop the spread and ensure the fungus does not eat the coating and ruin it.

You didn't do any birding shots? Kutch has amazing wildlife


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Absolutely amazing shots, you guys explored kutxh really well.
> 
> Get the fungus professionally cleaned, it'll cost something but it'll stop the spread and ensure the fungus does not eat the coating and ruin it.
> 
> You didn't do any birding shots? Kutch has amazing wildlife


Thanks..i had only 35mm and 17-50...absolutely useless for birding.
I want a sony rx10 for this kind of trips

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 24, 2019)

Super zoom? But then you lose the versatility of the DSLR. But you've still got some amazing pictures, guess the wideangle got used a whole lot


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Super zoom? But then you lose the versatility of the DSLR. But you've still got some amazing pictures, guess the wideangle got used a whole lot


That 1 inch 16x f2.8 superzoom is good enought..check rx10v4 review

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Feb 25, 2019)

Some nice shots there @sujoyp 
But why some of those shots shot @ high iso and AUTO mode?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2019)

nac said:


> Some nice shots there @sujoyp
> But why some of those shots shot @ high iso and AUTO mode?


Yaah nac started with auto mode..but then fungus issue..also not getting right results..so switched back to aperture mode

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 25, 2019)

nac said:


> Some nice shots there @sujoyp
> But why some of those shots shot @ high iso and AUTO mode?


Sujoy got my infection of high ISO

we really need to start the photo idea sharing thing again. I'm mostly running out of ideas


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 25, 2019)

Amlan there is very little time to summer ...I would like to have some more birding and butterflies...from April onwards it will be indoor photos with flash ..product photography, splash, smoke


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 3, 2019)

Tried something new today. Shot in an almost dark room (on a very cloudy day) with a flash to simulate a sunny morning kind of look for a coffee layout.

Attaching the images and the layout just to give you all an idea

Would love to get more idea on how to do this better and get cooler results*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190302/88172041a6b7ea3594c1d82dd0d2ddfc.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190302/d80b95b2f23ab2a9a6576adc1bebbb65.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190302/e10f6f4cd1c7f5e9b7b88ad637d9978f.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 3, 2019)

Yaah its definitely looking like a sunny morning. Almost 9 am 



Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 5, 2019)

3 Butterfly
*live.staticflickr.com/7861/32555402927_6ffc737226_b.jpgDSC_8198 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*live.staticflickr.com/7852/32555402277_b1fc23ce64_b.jpgDSC_8205 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

*live.staticflickr.com/7825/32555400957_e03972156b_b.jpgDSC_8224 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 25, 2019)

The beautiful vipasna center at Igatpuri
*live.staticflickr.com/65535/40731098793_f96e50511d_b.jpgIgatpuri Vipasna Gate2 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

Inside the gate
*live.staticflickr.com/65535/46781330385_a3e3bca785_b.jpgIgatpuri Vipasna gate1 by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr

The Jai vilas palace in Jawhar..lot of ghost movie and seriels are shot here.. I noticed Nagin 3 is shot here (I see the serial)

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/47697501611_345e5f39b9_b.jpgJai Vilas Palace, Jawhar by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, very nice shots


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 30, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> Wow, very nice shots


Thanks amlan 

Sent from my LG-G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 2, 2019)

sujoyp said:


> Came back from Kutch trip on Tuesday. Didnt get much time to edit the pics. Below are some..
> 
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7920/47184567791_0ed58a7c06_z.jpgWhite Sand Dessert of Kutch by Sujoy Packrasy, on Flickr



This one is too good.



sujoyp said:


> The beautiful vipasna center at Igatpuri



Nice photos.

Same place

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/311024139/m%3D900/v2?user_id=4745128&webp=true&sig=77d1488ed38cc2d641378602081693caa8111581bd3b1963c0e281d512d5169c

A little inside

*drscdn.500px.org/photo/311024137/m%3D900/v2?webp=true&sig=6cc99d640226568432e2c83158909c4cbeadfa172d88286a12197aaa5afc6f92


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2019)

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/48563697006_14035bc358_h.jpg
Valappurnadu Viewpoint, Kolli Hills


*live.staticflickr.com/65535/48563697926_96a431ee8b_h.jpg
Wireless Viewpoint, Kolli Hills


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/5fatDYE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/lrShL3o.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7N3GvDj.jpg

Mahabaleshwar


----------



## Anorion (Aug 22, 2019)

^man I love that spot. Although every year during monsoons have seen the exact same photos on multiple albums of many trekkers, it is still evocative because it makes you feel for a few seconds that you are actually there.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 24, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you upscale these images?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2019)

no upscale straight from op7p


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 24, 2019)

The trek pictures are amazing


----------



## sygeek (Aug 29, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> no upscale straight from op7p


Huh...odd. There are up-scaling artifacts in those images (zoom in the grass and trees).


----------



## quagmire (Oct 6, 2019)

Pittsburgh Skyline
-Shot on phone, Moto and Pixel 3A

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/48849385413_b61213e876_o_d.jpg 

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/48849930547_5c744335f6_o_d.jpg 


NYC from Empire State
-Shot on Pixel 3A

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/48849741781_c13ff04c22_o_d.jpg 

*live.staticflickr.com/65535/48849741881_7bb3269249_o_d.jpg


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 7, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/UUNRcXC.jpg
Bangkok.
With my Vivo Y95 phone.


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2019)

D500+ sigma 10-20mm.


----------



## toofan (Oct 20, 2019)

D500+sigma 10-20mm


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 20, 2019)

please remove the wierd box thing.. just put normal pic with your watermark.. I feel that ruined the shot..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 3, 2019)

Wow, back after a long time, missed some amazing pics. Few from my side

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191202/853797906ca8c7583680e0ddc63117f2.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191202/778dd658386277d535b5daf57b9b4510.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191202/09056ab025d15cffcbbb5fb896b3a806.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 3, 2019)

What is a good place to post photos like this, to build a portfolio for a budding photographer.

I have no experience in this, and I'm asking for a friend.

Thanks

@izzikio_rage @Gen.Libeb @sujoyp


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 4, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> What is a good place to post photos like this, to build a portfolio for a budding photographer.
> 
> I have no experience in this, and I'm asking for a friend.
> 
> ...


You'll find that a lot of pros have good profiles on facebook and Instagram which they update regularly. They usually will have their own site as well with some of their best work.

What is your friend planning to shoot? Weddings? Events?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 4, 2019)

izzikio_rage said:


> You'll find that a lot of pros have good profiles on facebook and Instagram which they update regularly. They usually will have their own site as well with some of their best work.
> 
> What is your friend planning to shoot? Weddings? Events?



He wants to do travel photos, some blog type thing. But before that, he needs some kind of exposure. 

What would his best course of action ?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Dec 6, 2019)

For travel insta is absolutely amazing. Tell him to start posting immidiately and build up a following. Have many friends who did this themselves and are now doing paid work for people who found them on insta


----------



## toofan (Dec 13, 2019)

D7000 + 200mm Ais Nikon Lens.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 13, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> What is a good place to post photos like this, to build a portfolio for a budding photographer.
> 
> I have no experience in this, and I'm asking for a friend.
> 
> ...


Flickr, 50opx.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 13, 2019)

@toofan such a nice shot! If I'm not wrong, that's probably grass and it's a moth!
Which would mean, you've got your hands on some powerful macro gear!

What do you think of cropping the top a bit? Or left that intentionally?


----------



## toofan (Dec 15, 2019)

rhitwick said:


> @toofan such a nice shot! If I'm not wrong, that's probably grass and it's a moth!
> Which would mean, you've got your hands on some powerful macro gear!
> 
> What do you think of cropping the top a bit? Or left that intentionally?


Thanks. Rhitwik, its common yellow butterfly. Thats is intensionally done, to add another anchor point to the image.
No, this is shot with a AIS 200mm macro lens which has 1:4 macro magnification I guess. And very cheap to own used. But full manual lens.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2019)

Some pics i took from mussorie

All taken from op7 pro no edits

most are from wide angle. one is from zoom



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/r4IX8ow.jpg

*i.imgur.com/eY8BjbD.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qM7grnY.jpg

*i.imgur.com/J5V1vgk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/cIDHFcO.jpg

*i.imgur.com/iEM2uCg.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kfZYHS9.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qYrG3lE.jpg

*i.imgur.com/04G5Iif.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 20, 2019)

@Nerevarine : Nice clicks, Are all pics clicked on Auto Settings ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 20, 2019)

Yeah all auto setting, too tired to mess around with settings after those difficult bike rides..


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jan 1, 2020)

Trying to restart shooting in the new year *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200101/e429fab21a8bcd3673f6afb7b0b5dee3.jpg

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 2, 2020)

One more, trying to get the bokeh right*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200202/12248671d3cd8c537453a2c26f943a61.jpg

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## toofan (Feb 3, 2020)

izzikio_rage said:


> Trying to restart shooting in the new year *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200101/e429fab21a8bcd3673f6afb7b0b5dee3.jpg
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


Rule of third can enhance this more.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 28, 2020)

Don't know how many people are active on this thread. Remember we started this whole deal of weekly challenges to hone our skills we could try that again since we are all locked up anyhow. What sa? @sujoyp @rhitwick others

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6x6 (Mar 28, 2020)

Somewhere ...before COVID19


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 29, 2020)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200329/691f6b9ee50a6cf33478d67935389be3.jpg

At least the sky is clear 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2020)

izzikio_rage said:


> At least the sky is clear


What effect is that streaking lights in the sky?


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> What effect is that streaking lights in the sky?


They are called star trails, if you shoot a long enough shutter speed or stack images shot over a long enough time then the earth rotation moves the stars relative to earth over time causing them to form these trails

In this case
140 shots, Over 1 hour
30sec shutter speed each
F/7, ISO 200 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 29, 2020)

izzikio_rage said:


> They are called star trails, if you shoot a long enough shutter speed or stack images shot over a long enough time then the earth rotation moves the stars relative to earth over time causing them to form these trails
> 
> In this case
> 140 shots, Over 1 hour
> ...


I read about this in Physics but I always thought taking such shots involve some photo editing tool to mix multiple photos & apply some form of filter.


----------



## kaz (Mar 29, 2020)

Shoot on 7T using GCAM astro mode. It keeps the moving objects well in focus unlike long exposure shots.



Spoiler: 30 seconds long exposure using manual mode


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 29, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> I read about this in Physics but I always thought taking such shots involve some photo editing tool to mix multiple photos & apply some form of filter.


You can do both, use bulb mode for a super long photo or mix multiple photos using something like starstax software 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 29, 2020)

kaz said:


> View attachment 18915
> 
> Shoot on 7T using GCAM astro mode. It keeps the moving objects well in focus unlike long exposure shots.
> 
> ...


Didn't even know there was such a thing, but is it just mounting phone on tripod? 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2020)

izzikio_rage said:


> Didn't even know there was such a thing, but is it just mounting phone on tripod?



Yeah, just mount phone on a tripod and wait for a few minutes while it takes multiple pictures and stitches them together.
*www.androidauthority.com/google-pixel-4-astro-mode-camera-samples-1044158/


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

kaz said:


> Shoot on 7T using GCAM astro mode. It keeps the moving objects well in focus unlike long exposure shots.


So your comparison is showing difference between moving tree branches/leaves due to wind in both shots(can't see any other moving object)?


----------



## kaz (Mar 30, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> So your comparison is showing difference between moving tree branches/leaves due to wind in both shots(can't see any other moving object)?


Yeah, just those moving leaves. Will try with people next time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 30, 2020)

kaz said:


> Yeah, just those moving leaves. Will try with people next time.


Will be waiting


----------



## 6x6 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2020)

Took this in Bangkok last summer when the world was still "Normal"

*i.imgur.com/Sw5IIlV.jpg


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 28, 2020)

Missing all the summer birds these days. But stay home stay safe is in full effect*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200427/365994ca9cfef6fc0b3542f54aa364ee.jpg

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2020)

*i.imgur.com/UUNRcXC.jpg

Bangkok, at night. Taken before CoVID 19


----------



## rhitwick (May 5, 2020)

Guys, one help needed.

Camera (and lenses) were sitting idle for couple of months now (since DEC 2019).

Took them out last week to clean and noticed fungus in my Macro lens. 

With lockdown in place can't really go to any camera shop now.

Is there any home remedies that you can advice me?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2020)

rhitwick said:


> Guys, one help needed.
> 
> Camera (and lenses) were sitting idle for couple of months now (since DEC 2019).
> 
> ...



Try two things, ensure that you've kept it away from any source of moisture, try keeping it with some rice or even the silica gel packets that might be lying around. 

The other one is try and keep the lens in sunlight to kill the fungus and prevent further growth. It will not remove the fungus but it will prevent further growth 

*photo.stackexchange.com/questions/...to-remove-fungus-without-dismantling-the-lens


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 9, 2020)

Also, tried some lightning shots last weekend*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200509/40d0932e905c1331898682a27eca91c6.jpg

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 9, 2020)

izzikio_rage said:


> Also, tried some lightning shots last weekend


Nice. Do these shots require some special mode or just the usual mode with dark lighting/hdr/night mode will do?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 10, 2020)

Nothing special, shot this as a long 30sec exposure, with back to back 50 odd shots. Combined them with starstax (freeware) 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## izzikio_rage (Sep 28, 2020)

Been trying to get better at lighting*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200927/2c6cb755d935d5044483e7bd5a34d04f.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2020)

izzikio_rage said:


> Been trying to get better at lighting


Nice!


----------

